# General > General Chat >  What are you thinking now?

## Scheherazade

Tell us what is going through your mind now!  :Biggrin: 

*is NOT nosy!* 

Here we go...


Is there anything he hasn't done?  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

I'm wondering what to have for dinner.

----------


## Chava

Should i go to sleep?

----------


## Themis

> Should i go to sleep?


Hmm... I thought exactly the same thing.  :Wink:

----------


## shortysweetp

what's for dinner?

----------


## Chava

an hour ago i suggested sleep... maybe i should

----------


## Nightshade

akk what time is it---- why oh why did I say I was definitly going to work today I feel like_ hummmmm I have a problem here whilie I am not swearing I bet anything it will count as it *_
*somthing disgusting(beginig in s)* on toast --its one of my sisters phrases.

well you did ask!

----------


## B-Mental

Eww! Slime on toast thats gross

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol:  not slime 
bd)

----------


## Themis

Okay ... not commenting on that, instead -

I should turn the computer of now, I really should ...

----------


## Nightshade

need to go to work  :Sick:

----------


## mono

"How many chapters of my textbook do I have to read to finish this section, was Vivaldi really the first with the slow-fast-slow-fast movements, and I wonder if the weather is nice enough for walking."

----------


## Koa

damn my hair got a strange curl only one side...again! i hate to be non-symmetric  :Wink:

----------


## Basil

Is that a new librarian? She's cute!

----------


## Themis

When is he going to make his move?

----------


## Basil

Hey, who's that guy the new librarian is talking to? Wait, are they _leaving_ together? Ahh, well . . .

----------


## Themis

Okay .... wrong move on my part ... I am not going to play with him again... eh...

----------


## Scheherazade

> When is he going to make his move?


a) Themis is playing chess on the net with a particularly slow player?

b) Themis is curious about Basil-the cute librarian story line? (I mean who isn't?)

c) All of the above?

d) None of the above?

e) Scher should get a life and stop spending Saturday nights at home?  :Wink:

----------


## Themis

> a) Themis is playing chess on the net with a particularly slow player?
> 
> b) Themis is curious about Basil-the cute librarian story line? (I mean who isn't?)


 That's a yes to both questions  :Wink:  But he finally made his move - and I won.  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

...Why does the spider keep climbing up the watersprout???

----------


## shortysweetp

what is in the toilet bowl cleaner that makes it smoke when i put it in the toilet? I am not so sure I want to know. I dont think I will be buying that kind again. scary

----------


## YellowCrayola

When did Number 2 pencils go out of style? o_O

----------


## shortysweetp

since cheap mechanical pencils were made.

what is my husband doing right now?
(he is on an overnight trip and i worry about him)

----------


## Taliesin

We are an absurdian DM. We mean, would a normal person come up with a world where people's souls go not to heaven nor hell after death, but to library?

----------


## Nightshade

library "whats with all the library related things in this thread??? 
Should I take the bus or the train to my job interview
an hour with motion sickness vs and hour on a crowed train with changes???

----------


## adilyoussef

Shave or let it grow? I'm not sure yet.

----------


## Themis

I so hate being ill.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

am I thinking anything?????

----------


## Themis

Well, are you, Night?  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

yeah just my random thoughts going round and round and round chasing other thoughts around my head or it could be thoughts chasing shadows of thoughts... I like the sound of that shadows of thoughts maybe its time for an new word experiment.

----------


## Themis

What could you mean by "shadows of thoughts"? I'm thinking...

----------


## Nightshade

why is it that even though I start with some kind of idea the words take charge of themselves??

----------


## Basil

"Poetry is not like reasoning, a power to be exerted according to the determination of the will. A man cannot say, I will compose poetry. The greatest poet even cannot say it; for the mind in creation is as a fading coal, which some invisible influence, like an inconstant wind, awakens to transitory brightness; this power arises from within, like the color of a flower which fades and changes as it is developed, and the conscious portions of our natures are unprophetic either of its approach or its departure. Could this influence be durable in its original purity and force, it is impossible to predict the greatness of the results; but when composition begins, inspiration is already on the decline, and the most glorious poetry that has ever been communicated to the world is probably a feeble shadow of the original conceptions of the poet."

Percy Shelley, "A Defence of Poetry"

----------


## Koa

"sono cieli neri cheeeeeee io so...non si scioglieranno più...."
and I was thinking of how he held his voice during that 'che'...

(yeah i'm listening to a song)

----------


## Themis

I just love chinese films.. Especially the battle scenes.

----------


## Nightshade

bordom is a plague eating at the core of humanity's soul
bored
bored bored BORED

----------


## samercury

Life is so annoying

----------


## Kaltrina

why didin't I take my sun glasses?

----------


## Nightshade

Maybe I should practice this writing malarky.
What does malarky mean any how... GOOGLE!!

----------


## Themis

I wish I had more than just one week left.

----------


## Nightshade

left till what??
also my other head is thinking _how long doees it take to find an internet conneection anyway?!_

----------


## Themis

Until I have to take my exam, Night.


Hmm... I am hungry!

----------


## Nightshade

I HATE amazon somtimes!!!

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking wether to go and read Lord of the rings or not....

----------


## Nightshade

what time is it? 916 I suppose I had better start getting ready for this interview  :Eek:

----------


## Kaltrina

why didn't he come? he must have fallen asleep, and forgot... *sad*  :Frown:

----------


## Themis

Why is it that some people get aggressive when one isn't there to answer the phone? Do they think it is one's duty to sit next to the phone all day?!

----------


## Taliesin

I'm falling asleep. And we must finish this composition yet. So... tired.

----------


## Chava

Wow, i feel so tired, and my nose is stuffed, i'm sick.. I need a blanket and someone to give love and attention... sigh.. new day tomorrow. If only it wouldn't be dark already at 6 in the morning... Goodnight.

----------


## amuse

i am thinking...that i wish i weren't taking chem, and that i hope i keep a's in mein other subjects. and that sore throats are no fun and i wish i didn't have to start studying on weekends cuz i'd much rather hang out with my friends...

----------


## Themis

Why do I need to learn everyone's opinion? One on every subject would be enough ...

----------


## YellowCrayola

Why do I need to take 4 courses of math in school? Isn't addition, sutraction, mulitiplication and division enough to get through life? -__-

----------


## amuse

decisions, decisions. i can't seem to make them...or at least not the one that i want to.

----------


## pea

the day after tomorrow is national day, what to do with the 7-day holiday?
read the books i long to read? finish the paper of my second major? OHHHHH~

----------


## AimusSage

I think this week will be a very bad one for Dutch soccerteams internationally.

----------


## Padan Fain

Sweet, Roberts was just confirmed.

----------


## mono

Her voice has never sounded so beautiful and euphonius, and I will never forget her smile today.  :Blush:

----------


## Kaltrina

why does it have to rain so much? do I put the heater on or not, but it is still to early, oh what the heck...

----------


## Dailen

I Shouldn't have had all that coffee, the stool I'm sitting on
has put my legs to sleep, But, I must get up......I must...get..up.

OOps....too late.

Well...I'll read some Dickinson while it dries......do be do be do....

----------


## Monica

I cannot see anything on the screen because of the sun that steals through the window.

----------


## Nightshade

ugggg I think I must have got that bug I need to go back to bed......

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking this is going to be a bad day. A consultant is coming in today and I was going to show her how to use a program I have, last week we discussed what she needed to bring. She shows up with out a laptop - the only thing she really needed. What the heck am I gonna do with her now, sit and watch her while she uses my computer???

I emailed a guy and asked for some paperwork to be faxed over and gave him my fax number. He forwards it to his secretary. She emails me back to say she faxed it over to ......a different fax number then the one I gave?????

----------


## Aurora Ariel

He has gone and left me all alone.But I still remember him.Where is he?Is he lost forever now?I can't stop thinking about him.He is haunting me in my dreams.

----------


## Nightshade

Ahh Im in one of those Shadeish moods I feel like getting into a really good fight and ripping someone to peaces DASH COLON SEMICOLON ASTRIX DASH and thats the wrong type of peaces too  :Rage:   :Mad:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about my school trip....and about the moments which I enjoyed a lot...I wish my school woll held more trips like this one....It was really great.

----------


## shortysweetp

i am just wondering what is wrong with people today so that you cant trust them in your home while you are there?

recently my inlaws had a few rings stolen from their trophy case. They are very trusting and of course would never think that someone would come over and steal something from their house while they are there. I just dont understand how people can walk into someone else's house and steal from them. How would they like it if someone stole from them?

----------


## Themis

I'm thinking that I should study some more...

----------


## YellowCrayola

I hate procrastination... :/

----------


## Chava

Hmm... Matisse is wearing a funny hat in this picture...

----------


## samercury

I love AimusSage's avatar.... fascinating

----------


## Jay

If the phone of the girl sitting right next to me rings one more time, I will loose it, lol. We're in a LIBRARY for crying out loud!
And it doesn't do any good to my head  :Tongue:

----------


## Kaltrina

this internet connection is freaking me out. why do I have to wait so long for one page to be opened... uggghhhh...  :Rage:

----------


## Monica

There's no grass for my guinea-pig becuse they've been mowing the lawn all day  :Frown:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I should be dreaming :Wink:

----------


## Themis

I love it when I'm together with her, it's much more fun than with most of my other friends.

----------


## Darlin

Arrgh! Why don't I want to work on my story?

----------


## YellowCrayola

I wonder what the inspiration was for the person who invented paperclips... Hmmmm...

----------


## Kaltrina

why should I take a break when I have no place to go...

----------


## Jay

To sneeze or not to sneeze...

----------


## Darlin

> To sneeze or not to sneeze...


 :Biggrin:  That's funny!

----------


## samercury

> I wonder what the inspiration was for the person who invented paperclips... Hmmmm...


I always wondered that too  :Biggrin:  .........what about aluminum paper?

School lunches are the worst  :Mad:

----------


## B-Mental

> .........what about aluminum paper?


RJ Reynolds of the cigarette fame created aluminum foil to protect and seal cigarette and tobacco products around 1900. Hence the brand name in the US of Reynolds Wrap.

----------


## Nightshade

I wonder how embaressed I d fell if I _did_ go out and dance in the rain?!

----------


## Darlin

> I wonder how embaressed I d fell if I _did_ go out and dance in the rain?!


One should never feel embarrassed! I say go for it the next time it rains, take a friend with you and have fun!  :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

> One should never feel embarrassed! I say go for it the next time it rains, take a friend with you and have fun!


huh? friend what friend? do I _have_  friends?? :Wink: 
Nah no one I know is mad enough to do that!!
Well except me , Im sort of living in the hope Ill meet some nice insane people up at uni next year! :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Why couldn't they have gotten tickets for seats in the stalls? Why did it have to be on the balcony? That's sooo far away from the stage.

----------


## samercury

Soooooooooooo :sleepy: Sllllllllleeeeeeeepppppppyyyyyyy

----------


## Kaltrina

why is my throat sore now that I am fasting and cannot have a hot tea! it sure knows to pick the timing...

----------


## Nightshade

oh gosh someone lse is fasting  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

lol, I am fasting too....to see wether I can bear my hunger or not....I have planned to fast for 30 days but now it seems a very difficult target.....I am HUNGRY...lol
I am thinking that when will the fast open......can't wait.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

what do you mean fast for 30 days?? Oh Watch out theres a PM coming yourway!!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

yeah I'm planning to fast the whole month too. I don't feel the hunger ...yet  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

I do wonder how that's supposed to work. I once learned in Maths that one dies after three days of having nothing to drink and after three weeks of having nothing to eat..

----------


## Kaltrina

no Themis we eat but in a certain hour early in the morning, in my country at 4.00 Am, then we fast all day till 6.00 PM. and this is repeated every day for the whole month.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

so kaltrina your a muslim too??

----------


## Kaltrina

yes I am?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

oh good  :Wave:  ramadan mubark

----------


## Themis

Ahhh.. alright. *That* kind of abstinence I know.

----------


## Kaltrina

thanks Night...  :Biggrin: 
Night are you a muslim too?  :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

yes
thats mee  :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## Kaltrina

well Ramadan Mubarek to you too... 
 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Angeliclust

Am i pretty.
and
why is she so pretty.

----------


## Jay

Wonder how hungry would I need to be to wake up at 4am every single day for a month...

----------


## mono

Now I will never get that song out of my head . . .  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I have ALOT to read...

----------


## samercury

> Now I will never get that song out of my head . . .


What song???
*********B__________
I am SSSSOOOOOOOOO
*********R__________
*********E__________
*********D__________
See?  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Tachikawa

I was just about to say the same thing...Man am I SO bored.

----------


## Darlin

Confused. Why didn't management know what was going on????? Am I supposed to have ESP?

----------


## samercury

> Confused. Why didn't management know what was going on????? Am I supposed to have ESP?


What are you talking about (I'd like to know)???
...Am I being nosy again?

----------


## Tachikawa

Saturday Night Live is good entertainment..

----------


## Darlin

> What are you talking about (I'd like to know)???
> ...Am I being nosy again?


Since I put it out here for all to see of course you're not being nosey, Samercury!

I came into work and found utter chaos. I'm the supervisor and you'd think they would have let me know what was going on. They're tearing up the building - redesigning it so everything's a mess, no ceilings, no walls, everyone's relocated but where who knows? Not me. 

Contractors are sitting in their van laughing and talking instead of working and all my people are in different offices. Just confusing. Thank goodness for Alexander Grahmn Bell, eh? What would I do without the phones? (Did I spell his name right?)

----------


## Tachikawa

I'm thinking I _really_ want some boots for Autumn..

----------


## brighttears

i'm thinking what should i draw for art??

----------


## Darlin

I wish I had a mounds bar.

----------


## Tachikawa

I wonder if I should pick up drawing again?

----------


## Darlin

I wonder if I should participate in nanowri again.

----------


## Nightshade

Humm well was it alexander grahem bell who invented the telephone??
Never leeeve an leather bound book near a ski machine its destroyed  :Bawling:

----------


## querida

Whatever happened to real music and real dancing?

----------


## samercury

"We are a band and not a band of animals" I love that song  :Biggrin: ...




> Never leeeve an leather bound book near a ski machine its destroyed


Poor Nightshade  :Frown:

----------


## samercury

> I wonder if I should pick up drawing again?


Yes you should!!! Why not?  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

> Originally Posted by mono
> 
> Now I will never get that song out of my head . . . 
> 
> 
> What song???
> *********B__________
> I am SSSSOOOOOOOOO
> *********R__________
> ...


A song called "Into My Arms" by Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds.

Now for what I thought while opening this thread: I think the time of year to wear heavy jackets, warm sweaters, gloves, and scarves has appeared again.  :Cold:

----------


## samercury

Yeah, it's that time of the year again :sigh:

----------


## Nightshade

stupid laptop  :Mad:   :Flare:  wont let me on the forum  :Crash:   :Crash:   :Crash:

----------


## Darlin

I really think the people on this forum are full of personality and great ideas, maybe that's why I can't log off when it's past midnight and I know I have to log off!

----------


## B-Mental

The chosen one was announced by me on my 420th post. Things get spookier and spookier.

----------


## Kaltrina

this comp is bugging me... but anyways I've beaten it and I'm back on the forum...

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I want to have some fresh orange juice and berries.

----------


## Kaltrina

what should I do to amuse myself? hmmm.......

----------


## Pendragon

That if there is a way to do something wrong, or a way to say the wrong thing, I always find it.....

----------


## Nightshade

I want that smilie IT IS MINE
moihhhahhhh *gasp*

I need evil laugh lessons

----------


## Themis

@Night: I would have thought an evil laugh came naturally to authors..  :Biggrin:  To me it did. 

Topic: ... hm, I should study ... at least a bit but I am so tired! 
and trying to find a smiley that fits my situation .. hmmm...

----------


## Kaltrina

oh GOD I hope I'll finish some of my exams in the October session... *sigh*  :Confused:

----------


## Themis

Do I finish reading this book or do I start studying? I've got one more week to learn 326 pages and about 80 §§. By then I should know them, so ... what should I do?

----------


## Pensive

What should I do?
Whether to read a novel, study for school or to read some posts on the forum?
OMG, I am mixed up...

----------


## Themis

Why was I able to do it so fast and good two weeks ago and now, after 15 minutes I am still stuck on page 13!?

----------


## Ess

okay, if everyone is sooooo bored, why dont you all just ind something nice and interesting to chat about and make your days interesting. i am starved for intellectual conversation. trust me its a good idea. try it and you'll all see.

----------


## Themis

> okay, if everyone is sooooo bored, why dont you all just ind something nice and interesting to chat about and make your days interesting. i am starved for intellectual conversation. trust me its a good idea. try it and you'll all see.


 I wish I _was_ bored! Alas, I am not .  :Frown:

----------


## Ess

cmon, you could indulge me abit i am sure. make yourself abit bored and give me a dose of your interesting life then i could stop being bored and every one will be happy. cmon, please.! i am a new member and i deserve indulgence

----------


## Pendragon

OK. I am thinking..."Sometimes it is better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and alow others to twist what you say enough to make you look like one..."

----------


## Themis

What can one do when one just said he (yes, I am a She but I am still using he here...) was not bored -and one isn't bored - but one has taken a look at a case one's supposed to solve and one doesn't know where to start!? Because one hasn't studied as one should and therefore one hasn't got the knowledge one should have .... Hm, well, one can start thinking up complicated sentences, I guess... or one guesses.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Im thking that sharp tounges will hurt themselves and my hand is sore with cold

----------


## B-Mental

I'm thinking I hurt yellowfeverlime's feelings, and I really had no intention of it.

----------


## cruciverbalist

I should really get off the net and study. This forum is so addictive!

----------


## Themis

Another one who's getting addicted to the forum!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Darlin

I miss yellowfeverlime's lively posts but he's fine at least and yes, this premium forum is ultra addictive!

----------


## Chava

I'm thinking, "how odd... did i just miss about an hour on the clock, or is it really that late?" and thus i will go to sleep...

----------


## Pendragon

I'm thinking where did everyone go on the "Guess Your Atvar Thread"? I need to know if my last guess was anywhere in the ballpark...stadium...locality...city?

----------


## Themis

Since I just wrote that I am reading something, though, practically sleeping ... I am wondering if it is - in theory - possible to read something while asleep? Or to sleep while reading something? I guess not, since your eyes would have to be open and if they are, you can't be sleeping. Or can you? Could it be possible to sleep with eyes open? Probably not.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

thoughts: wow i haven't been here in a while, don't eat the fish, i am bored, a dance off of the banana, a lock, and r2d2 i found.

----------


## Kaltrina

I was sure I had that song somewhere!!  :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

I wonder how many people will read sleepy hollow with me??

----------


## Kaltrina

I hope I'll have a good time tonight..... *rolling eyes*

----------


## Pendragon

I'm thinking "Do I REALLY have to go to another doctor's apointment today? Bummer!

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the poem I have read. It is really wonderful...

----------


## Darlin

Wondering where my friend went off to tonight!

----------


## B-Mental

Who's that Darlin? Tachi?

----------


## Tachikawa

I'm wondering where Darlin is now!

----------


## Darlin

I'm wondering when this guy's going to stop talking about getting with younger women when he's never going to act on it. Must he talk to me all night long???

----------


## B-Mental

???? I think Darlin' is talking to herself again.

----------


## Darlin

LOLROTFLMAO!!! I wonder what I'd do without B-Mental's wacky sense of humor! And thankfully the man has left the building taking his dirty thoughts with him.

----------


## Darlin

> Who's that Darlin? Tachi?


Mz. Tachi - last weekend she was online and we had fun playing the pants game - you remember. Maybe next weekend.

----------


## B-Mental

Yes, I've been struggling with pants quotes since then. That was fun though.

----------


## Darlin

I wish I could think of a good pants quote myself now.

----------


## B-Mental

I wish I wasn't the only one posting right now.

----------


## Pendragon

If I must go to a graveside service today for a loved one, at least it's going to be a beautiful day...

----------


## Nightshade

Life is sad somtimes isnt it

----------


## samercury

Where is my copy of "Gulliver's Travels"???? (panicking)

----------


## Kaltrina

why is this happening to me? what should I do? I feel so confused...God help me please...  :Confused:

----------


## Pensive

> why is this happening to me? what should I do? I feel so confused...God help me please...


Hi Kaltrina, What has happened to you and why are you so much confused?
Share your worries, we might be able to help you with it  :Idea:

----------


## Pendragon

Remembering Aunt Thelma, whom we committed to the earth for burial yesterday...remembering all the good things about her...celebrating her nine decades of life in a changing world...  :Angel:

----------


## Kaltrina

Thanks pensive but I don't think that anyone can help me this time... it is of a personal matter and nothing is up to me... but thanks anyway... you're very sweet

----------


## Pendragon

I am thinking that I wish I knew the words to say to encourage Kaltrina, she seems so down and lonely and in need of a friend...I shall remember to pray for you tonight Kaltrina. There are those of us who are glad to have met you, and I'm sure you are a wonderful person...God bless..  :Angel:

----------


## Nightshade

blah! I wish I could do the people thing!

----------


## Kaltrina

> I am thinking that I wish I knew the words to say to encourage Kaltrina, she seems so down and lonely and in need of a friend...I shall remember to pray for you tonight Kaltrina. There are those of us who are glad to have met you, and I'm sure you are a wonderful person...God bless..


 thank you so much Pendragon. I'm so happy to know that I have friends here. I am feeling much better today thank you... 
what am I thinking in this moment...
I read the 8000th member thread and I feel so confused, I didn't understand a thing...lol

----------


## Pendragon

I am thinking I'm glad Kaltrina is doing better this morning!

----------


## B-Mental

> what am I thinking in this moment...
> I read the 8000th member thread and I feel so confused, I didn't understand a thing...lol


There isn't anything to understand on that thread. Its what we respectfully refer to as 'hogwash' Sorry, for any confusion. :Smile:

----------


## Pendragon

I am thinking...therefore I am...I think...

----------


## Themis

I so wish I was bored. That would mean I don't have anything to do which would be much better than doing nothing and feeling like I _should_ do something...

----------


## Ess

i am thinking that i should stop letting my life center around love.

----------


## Themis

I wonder if that juice is supposed to taste like this ...

----------


## Nightshade

Iam thinking its raining too hard to put the washing out!

----------


## Ess

those drums are loud, way loud.. ........

----------


## Themis

Alright, now, STUDY! (I am talking to myself .... and that's NOT weird.. )

----------


## samercury

Which essay should I write first???

----------


## Kaltrina

I should be sleeping now and I'm on the forum.....omg I have to get up early tomorrow....hmmm...oh what the heck  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

With a dizzy head and a tired body, how can I understand and read a full book about phonology, for that tomorrow I have course in it?

----------


## Themis

I don't know why I am still awake and here ... I could be sleeping right now...

----------


## Pendragon

I think I hear Morpheus calling me...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Darlin

I'm really getting my story finished - I'm so happy!

----------


## Loki

I'm thinking..._what's this thread again?...Oh yeah, the "What are you thinking now" thread. Nice. I thought it was the "Time Game" thread...*yawn*

What's with me and jet lag??_

----------


## Kaltrina

if the electricity doesn't come in ten minutes I'm going to totally freeze  :Cold:  :S

----------


## Themis

Being ill would be a lot nicer if I weren't actually ill..

----------


## Nightshade

morpheous and morphine hummm

----------


## Pendragon

Morpheus is the God of dreams in Greek/Roman mythology...  :Biggrin:   :Wink:   :As Sleep:

----------


## Nightshade

ye I know that which is why morphine is morphine because it brings "dreams"
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

singing without being able to stop:
"pain and misery always hit the spot....knowing you can't lose what you haaavent gooot...ooh lilian...."

----------


## Themis

Huh .. who would have thought that it's already a quarter past one?

----------


## Pendragon

I am thinking that in retrospect I probably shouldn't have posted as many clues to my puzzle as I did....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## baddad

I am wondering what will become of me...............................

----------


## vidyanjali

Why hasn't anyone replied my thread started on Gitanjali?  :Frown:  

Vidyanjali.

----------


## Kaltrina

today looks like a very cheerful day...

Pendrangon you changed your avatar? it's beautiful...beautiful colours..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

what color should a dragon be???
(I want to embroider one :Brow:  )

----------


## Kaltrina

I think it should be dark green night...  :Wink:

----------


## Pendragon

Nightshade, m'lady, I have graphics of them in almost every color you can think of, so just use that wonderful imagination of yours and you can't really go wrong!  :Cool:

----------


## Nightshade

humm yes I think I will use some silver thread too that involves couching apparantlly and it lookes interesting  :Biggrin: 
so greens and silver with read and orange for fire  :Biggrin: 
Im going to have the best bookmark ever!!

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the novel I just completed after 4 hours reading. A tree grows in Brooklyn - OMG, what a beautiful novel it is, extremely hardhitting. It made me cry on certain places. "shedding tears pensivishly"
I wonder if anyone else on this forum has read it?

----------


## Ess

i have to break up with him because of circumstances. problem is i still like him, well, kinda but it wont work out. what o what am i gonna do?

----------


## Nightshade

I read a tree grows n brocklyn I loved it too

----------


## Pendragon

I am thinking I REALLY need to CAREFULLY check out every smilie I get from http://www.websmileys.com/ Some look very innocent until you examin them closely...

----------


## Nightshade

err dont tell me you didnt notice the catgory says OBSCENE??
 :Biggrin: 
sorry Im aliitle bit on a suguar rush The pie finally worked  :Banana:

----------


## Themis

Congratulations, Night, to your ... pie.  :Wink: 

I'm thinking that I should to to sleep right away or I won't be able to get up at 8:30 tomorrow morning....

----------


## Nightshade

blah that reminds me work!!
do I have a pair of jeans that are teat tidy and clean??????

----------


## Pendragon

Of course I noticed that catagory, Night! This one was under "Happy". I stay OUT of that other catagory....

----------


## Ess

am thinking that i need to see the smilies pedragon has been dishing out

----------


## Nightshade

haha yes well now I knowwhat smilie it is I can see I almost -almost made that same mistake ..its hocking how peole abuse their smilie and make them rude
 :Eek: 
they have no

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking should I take the time to go back and read the posts I've missed over the last couple of months.

----------


## Themis

I wonder why Night copied a smilie in here that says "respect" as it's written in German.

----------


## Nightshade

Is it? I didnt notice  :Eek: 
I thought it was english
cool does this mean I can read german?

----------


## samercury

:FRlol: 
Now that I can flySplit personality

----------


## Themis

> Is it? I didnt notice 
> I thought it was english
> cool does this mean I can read german?


Read, maybe.  :Wink:  Understand? Probably depends on the word.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

I'm thinking .... it's strange that lots of people who haven't studied law (or aren't studying it) just aren't able to come straight to the point! It seems they *have* to go on an on about things that have got absolutely nothing to do with what they were trying to say when they started speaking...

----------


## Nightshade

was themis talking about me ???
well thats what im thinking when I saw that before when I hit the post I was thinking _ seee I always said jack nicholas was seriously scary/creepy_
and I d never seen the shining

----------


## samercury

I shall never be afraid to speak in front of the whole school in my life (not after today) >_<

----------


## Nightshade

why??
how great was the person who thought of choclate+oranges??

----------


## samercury

> why??


I had to sing in front of a whole church with my sister. We were supposed to sing with the rest of the choir but no one wanted to!!! I was scared out of my mind >_<.....I got over it after a while though.... maybe I should try public declamation next  :Biggrin:  (nah, I would run away)

----------


## Pendragon

I think ol' Bugsy McHare is banging his dish on his cage to remind me to feed him. He eats pop-tarts with me every morning, so it's unlikely I'd forget, but tell a rabbit that!

----------


## Themis

@Night: No! Absolutely not.  :Wink:  

Ad topic: I'm huuungry ...!

----------


## Pendragon

Huh?----  :Confused:

----------


## samercury

There are things that you say in your head and they sound really good.......but when you say them out loud or write them, they don't come out the way you wanted  :Frown: .....

----------


## Nightshade

:Bawling:  half term!!
now is there a smilie pulling its hair out??

----------


## B-Mental

When am I going to get a day off? This is getting old!

----------


## Nightshade

hehe maybe I can convince my friend to join???

----------


## Pendragon

"Yesterday this day's maddness did prepare....

----------


## Themis

I do wonder what she meant when she said that she was going to send me a mail "later" ...

----------


## Nightshade

Theres nobody to amuse me *sigh*

----------


## samercury

> Theres nobody to amuse me *sigh*


Same here......TERM FINALS!!!!!!!!!.......and all the teachers decide to give them on the same day because they think that the other teachers are going to give them on another day............for the first time in my life, I might get a C on a Latin test  :Bawling:  (Screams &  :Brickwall: : )

----------


## Pendragon

I don't do mornings....especially since my mouse went out on my computer!

----------


## Kaltrina

hope I'll get this translation good...  :Rolleyes:   :Idea:

----------


## Nightshade

uhhh I think I might not be totally cured!!

----------


## Kaltrina

I am so stupid...and so confused... the whole weekend I thought about the discussion which will be going on at the end of October and I was convinced it was last weekend and I was torturing myself because I couldn't join.... *slaps herself in the forehead, again and again...and again...* this is not me...I never forget things... or at least I didn't in the past....  :Confused:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Satine

I'm thinking that I have no control over my life. Yet I'm the only one who can change it. Scary thought.  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

A Miyazaki movie with a 'happy' ending......I didn't know such a thing existed until today..... Wind + rain= bad weather

----------


## Nightshade

Did I know I had a higher post count then papayhed?? ( sorry have to gloat jjust the teeeenyest bit  :Wink: )
humm maybe papyhed can help me i need info on what the trolley package looked like!

----------


## Pendragon

Rainy days and Mondays always get me down.....To quote Garfield "Down. Down. Dooby-dooby down."

----------


## B-Mental

Man oh man are there a lot of people looking for someone to do the thinking for them on the forum today.

----------


## Nightshade

> Man oh man are there a lot of people looking for someone to do the thinking for them on the forum today.


At the risk of confirming this HUH???

----------


## Kaltrina

I should really be going to the other office and finish my work... *bored*  :Rolleyes:

----------


## B-Mental

I've got the song 'Jimmy Crack Corn' in my head, and I can't remember how the song ends. Its been driving me nuts for the last couple of hours.

----------


## Themis

There has to be something I'm missing... some paragraph I haven't thought of.

----------


## Pendragon

I need to spend more time actually reading today....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

_
la la la la
I will not watch the ocean,
da rah rah da 
THe tune upon his lips has passed_

cant get this song out of my head...

----------


## Shira

_What am I thinking? "Why on earth did I just spend five minutes looking up the info for this post?" _ 




> I've got the song 'Jimmy Crack Corn' in my head, and I can't remember how the song ends. Its been driving me nuts for the last couple of hours.


"If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a song about him?" ~from an email someone sent me


LUMBERJACK RABBIT

When I was young I used to wait 
On master and hand him his plate 
And passed the bottle when he got dry 
And brush away the blue tail fly 
(chorus) 
Jimmy crack corn and I dont care 
Jimmy crack corn and I dont care 
Jimmy crack corn and I dont care 
My masters gone away 
And when hed ride in the afternoon 
Id follow after with a hickory broom 
The pony being rather shy 
When bitten by the blue tail fly 
(chorus) 
One day he ride around the farm 
The flies so numerous they did swarm 
Once chance did bite him on the thigh 
The devil take the blue tail fly 
(chorus) 
The pony run he jumped he pitch 
He throw my master in the ditch 
He died and the jury wondered why 
The blame it was the blue tail fly 

(The "Lumberjack Rabbit" lyrics are a traditional folk song sometimes called "Jim Crack Corn")

Lyrics

----------


## samercury

"Wake me up when September Ends".....oh wait, it already did.......then wake me up next September then...zzzzzzz  :Biggrin: 
-Why do people associate zzzz's with sleep?  :Confused:

----------


## Pendragon

Well, Sam, m'lady, if they are around me when I sleep (without my sleep-ap machine) they probably are looking around for the angry hornets I snore so badly!

----------


## Themis

Some day soon I may have to buy an other bookshelf and then, some day after that, I may not have any more space for books and shelves.

----------


## rachel

jimmy crack corn and i don't care, jimmy crack corn and i don't care, jimmy crack corn and i don't care
the massah(master) gone away

----------


## Pendragon

Hmm. Wonder if Jimmy would like to pop that corn instead of crack it? I bring the butter and salt....

----------


## Nightshade

why does canned soup always taste metally??? :Frown:

----------


## Darlin

One extra hour to work tonight, it's slow, dead, can't get the computer to pull up the BBC live world broadcast and I'm bored now that I've been left alone in my office and now that I think about it my daughter's working tonight so why hasn't she come by to say hi? Think I'll summon her now!  :Biggrin:

----------


## B-Mental

Thanks so much Rachel, it was driving me crazy. Now I can go crazy actually knowing the words. Much nicer

----------


## Darlin

I think I have the nicest daughter in the world!

----------


## Pendragon

The extra hour was nice!

----------


## rachel

you are so welcome b-mental. hehe
the cracking of the corn Pen was to make a sort of wierd tasting mash which could be used for booze or food(yuk) i just had some popcorn.yum. 
i am sure we all have the sweetest daughters, even the ones with contracts out on us
Darlin did you say 'summon' your daughter? how gentle and submissive she must be.
I wouldn't dare at least not in this life.....

"the whole world is a stage" frankly i cannot remember who said it.

----------


## baddad

..."All the world's a stage, and all men and women merely players: They have their exits and entrances; and one man in his time plays many parts, his act being seven ages.".......William Shakespeare............or Big Willy, as I call him...................

----------


## Pendragon

Yea, all the world be a stage, and I think, mayhap I missed my cue and forgot my lines! Understudy! Wherefore art thou, understudy? Hee-hee!  :Biggrin:   :Wink:   :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about my new shoes.

----------


## rachel

i am thinking about Pensive's new shoes too. i love new shoes.

----------


## Darlin

> you are so welcome b-mental. hehe
> the cracking of the corn Pen was to make a sort of wierd tasting mash which could be used for booze or food(yuk) i just had some popcorn.yum. 
> i am sure we all have the sweetest daughters, even the ones with contracts out on us
> Darlin did you say 'summon' your daughter? how gentle and submissive she must be.
> I wouldn't dare at least not in this life.....
> 
> "the whole world is a stage" frankly i cannot remember who said it.


Rachel, I'm actually my daughter's boss when she fills in for someone on Saturday nights so I can easily summon her with a phone call!  :Biggrin:  She was kind enough to come up and talk to me for a while but I did give her the option to decline. I'm not such a despot! I must have sounded like one, eh? 

I suppose most daughters are sweet but those that have contracts on us? Let's hope they're non existent! 

I guess I'm thinking that this slow morning with demanding customers has turned out to be a pretty nice day and that the forum has the nicest members Ive ever had the privilege of interacting with!  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

Yay Term Finals are officially over  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: ........Now about that test tomorrow......will this ever stop?

----------


## Kaltrina

how nice it is to be in this forum and to read so many great posts written by you guys..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

What to wear for my friend's birthday???

......*confused*...........

----------


## Pendragon

I think I'm probably too sick to be on here.....  :Sick:

----------


## B-Mental

I'm hoping that Pendragon feels better soon.

----------


## Kaltrina

I am hoping that too...

----------


## Darlin

Funny, I was just thinking about everyone's who's been ill. I hope everyone's getting better.

----------


## Anon22

Me too, now that all of you are talking about it. Hope you guys get better soon.  :Smile: 
Even though I'm really currently thinking about meh homework... I'm having loads of fun over here...  :Sick:  *sigh* and more work to come throughout this week ;_; oh well... I know it'll be different next week.

----------


## samercury

Tired!!!........How to put your thoughts in writing whebn they're realllllllyyy confusing...........To do list: Study, study, study...quite simple actually......now to get to the study part...(just rambling) T_T

----------


## Pendragon

I'm thinking it is very nice to know that friends are thinking about you! Thanks guys and gals!

----------


## Themis

118 pages and it still feels like I have gotten nowhere!

----------


## Koa

should i go to sleep why does my leg hurt

----------


## samercury

SSSCCCRRREEEAAAMMM!!!  :Bawling:

----------


## Anon22

I hate reports ;_; I wish I had a different mid-block. Oh well... I'll have a different mid-block next semester. Still... ;_;

----------


## Darlin

My neck hurts. I wish I could figure some way to fix it so I can look at my TV and computer at the same time. It doesn't happen often that I need to do that but it sure beats a crick in the neck.

----------


## Nightshade

Did anyone notice I wasnt here??
and WHY did I come on when I only have 20 minute of free time? now Im going to not know what I havent looked at yet!!
:the smilie thathits it forehead but no time to find it!!:

----------


## Pendragon

Life is funny--you get over one hump and a mountain is in the way. I'm recovering from my illness only to be scared witless by having my younger brother rushed to an heart hospital out-of-state with chest pains! We rushed down there yesterday and got back late. Thanks be to God it wasn't anything serious and he's back at home! Whew!

----------


## Themis

There's a smilie that hits its forehead? Funny, I didn't know that. Or is it the one that's hitting the wall which is right next to me and not really hidden at all?

----------


## rachel

of course I noticed you weren't around Night but thought it was because of fatigue and a million things to do. That IS what it was right, you are alright, right?
at any rate have a fabulous day and night and day and night.....

----------


## Pendragon

Smilies...smilies...smilies....

----------


## Anon22

What I'm thinking right now? Finish drawing, finish drawing, finish drawing. *Sigh* as much as I like drawing, I don't really feel like it right now, but I must if I want to get a grade in art class. Welp, time for me to finish drawing, and then my geometry HW. *chokes* and then my French. Perhaps I should start with my French and get that over with. Welp, time for me to do my French HW. Then finish my drawing. *chokes* and then my geometry HW. ;_;

----------


## Pendragon

I think this is the smilie Night was thinking about.....

----------


## Nightshade

> I think this is the smilie Night was thinking about.....


No pen this one 
yes rachel thats about right fatigue lot to do EID!!!

----------


## Themis

Never again will I drink sparkling wine (what a word!) again and not take my time. So never again when I'm in the State Opera House. And not within a few minutes. And NOT when I haven't eaten something... and ... not ever again.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

I love John Denver's music  :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

Themis,
I sense a fun story in your words. Want to share a little deeper hmmmmm?
I am thinking if baby Hasia doesn't start sleeping for more than an hour at a time at night I will permanently wear pajamas out of the house and bring a pillow and just lay on a bench at the mall or wherever. I can scarcely write these last few weeks. so tired, so very tired. so incredibly tired. but then who isn't? forgive the whining.

----------


## Themis

@rachel: Sorry, no fun here.  :Wink:  I persuaded my father to leave the opera house before I could do any damage. Like laughing and grinning while someone was dying on the stage or starting to sing too. I tend to giggle a lot when I am the tiniest bit of drunk. So, only my family saw me "drunk" yesterday. And, oh, _they_ had a lot of fun. 

So what am I thinking .... thinking .... that it's strange how clingy that particular boy gets when I'm acting as though I'm mad at him. And if _I_ try to do that, I can be absolutely sure that he won't answer my calls or messages at all!

----------


## GruesomeBugman

I really should wash those dishes...

----------


## Pendragon

I must have missed that smilie along the line....Why is it that when I say I like John Denver's music (the man was a poet and a half, and played guitar like I can only dream of) my wife and kids think it's "Weenie Music"?

----------


## Nightshade

> Why is it that when I say I like John Denver's music (the man was a poet and a half, and played guitar like I can only dream of) my wife and kids think it's "Weenie Music"?


maybe they are among the magority of peoplewho just dont understand the fantasticness of his music  :Biggrin:  
most opeople I know look at me like Im mad :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

How should I organize my studying schedule.....WHY did all my teachers decide to give tests on Monday?  :Frown: ....Why did I take all those classes in the first place??? :Confused:

----------


## Dailen

I know I slept...but, I don't think I rested....What a jip.

we're out of sugar.

The U-haul has that "New u-haul smell"

MCI charges .99, to send a bill each month

my braid is too tight

I should quit smoking

I had a witty thought last night, but .......

When did we collect so much junk?

my dog has a cone on his head

My dogs name is Head

----------


## Nightshade

I may end up being hanged for murder yet ......

----------


## Themis

Why do I look so different when I don't wear my glasses?

----------


## Nightshade

maybe if I go to bed Ill wake up in a new world??

----------


## rachel

Maybe if you actually go to bed and get some actual sleep you will enjoy a fantastic world to run and skip and play in, and then when you awaken you won't ever think you might be hanged but instead when the nobel peace prize....or something.Night night Nightshade.

----------


## starrwriter

> my braid is too tight ...


You wear your hair in braids? How Pipi Longstocking.

----------


## starrwriter

> I may end up being hanged for murder yet ......


Why? Have you killed someone? Details, please.

----------


## Nightshade

> Why? Have you killed someone? Details, please.


why arent you the bloodthirsty one?! :Wink:  
I was about to strangle my sister yesterday with her headphones as she was playing her loud bashy and semi violent music WAYYYYYYYYY to loudly.

----------


## Pendragon

As I was saying, just before my screen went black again, is computercide illeagle?  :Crash:

----------


## rachel

Dailen,
I can feel all these things brooding and bringing forth something excitingly tragic into those glowing little grey brain cells of yours. Write girl write and then share with us.
'your dog's name is honestly head?" I love that new u hall smell.

----------


## Nightshade

Im thinking what does PIAB mean?? Rachel I saw it in one of your posts so explain!! :Biggrin: 
Please

----------


## Pendragon

A John Denver fan shouldn't be without this song:

Ravens Child by John Denver

Ravens child
Is chasing salvation
Black beak turned white
From the crack and the snow
On the streets of despair
The answer is simple
A spoonful of mercy
Can set free the soul

The drug king sits
On his arrogant throne
Away and above and apart
Even children
Are twisted to serve him
And greed has corrupted
What once was a heart

Ravens child
Keeps vigil for freedom
Trades for the arms
That once made her strong
With nuclear warheads
And lasers in heaven
fear does the choosing
Between right and wrong 


The arms king sits
On his arrogant throne
Away and above and apart
Bankers assure him
That he neednt care
And greed makes a stone of
What once was a heart

Ravens child
Is washing the water
All of her wing-feathers
Blackened with tar
Prince William shorelines
An unwanted highway
Of asphalt and anger
An elegant scar

The oil king sits
On his arrogant throne
Away and above and apart
Lawyers have warned him
He mustnt speak
And greed has made silent
What once was a heart


You know there are walls
That come tumbling down
For people who yearn to be free
Still there are hearts
That long to be opened
And eyes that are longing to see

Ravens child is our constant companion
Sticks like a shadow
To all that is done
Try as we may
We just cant escape him
The source of our sorrow and shame
We are one

The true King sits
On a heavenly throne
Never away nor above nor apart
With wisdom and mercy
And constant compassion
He lives in the love
That lives in our hearts

Words and music by John Denver and Joe Henry  :Smile:   :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## rachel

Nightshade, 

can you get any sweeter and more endearing? I wish you were here, I would give you such a hug. PIAB is someone's signature shortened. If that person wants to tell that person will. I guess from having been an editor in a newspaper I really HATE long words or names and always try to shorten them. You may have noticed that. It almost gives me a headache(can I shorten yours?)

----------


## underground

damn physics. the next time newton decides to discover something, i'm gonna smack him silly.

----------


## Nightshade

> Nightshade, 
> 
> can you get any sweeter and more endearing? I wish you were here, I would give you such a hug. PIAB is someone's signature shortened. If that person wants to tell that person will. I guess from having been an editor in a newspaper I really HATE long words or names and always try to shorten them. You may have noticed that. It almost gives me a headache(can I shorten yours?)


Awww wowme sweet?!  :Blush: 
yes rachel Night thats me I like being called night although come to think of it Ive been Nighty Lass and The lady so yupp any of them will do but not shade becasue shade is what Im like when Im on the rampage  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

I wonder what kind of thread I'm now posting in ...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

Now what does she meam by that??

----------


## Monica

Have been drunk since I left ... and these so called vacations will soon be my death, I'm so sick from the drink I need home for a rest. 
I'm singing along with Great Big Sea and I just realised I've never been drunk  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

I was really hoping this computer was finally fixed, but I still have to do everything by hand on the forum, i.e. change the font, color, or insert smilies. If I can't remember the code for them, I don't get them. Who said HTML class would be a waste of time?  :FRlol:   :Wink:   :Crash:

----------


## kilted exile

I am currently thinking: What have I let myself in for? I accepted a task at work today before checking to see how much work was involved (all to do with depths of sewage in pipes and flow rates and such), now my head hurts from the calculations....

----------


## Nightshade

im thinking why do people go invisible??
its slightly annoying because i know they're there but I dont know who _they_ are and wheather (wrong one  :Rolleyes:  )its worth posting in live chat?!  :Rage: 
Rage is such a dangerous emotion you tend to explode, maybe its a sign the world should be calmer. which reminds me of a book I read .....

----------


## Kaltrina

if only I was at home....sleeping... lol

I see now that I've missed being here so much....

----------


## Pendragon

For the fist time in over a week, everything on the forum actually works!

----------


## Nightshade

happy days thast an advert jingle  :Nod:  
achh Im still being affected by my media studies course  :Tongue:

----------


## baddad

> im thinking why do people go invisible??
> its slightly annoying because i know they're there but I dont know who .....



oops.........annoying eh? Ok, no more invisible... *he types while invisible*

----------


## samercury

> For the fist time in over a week, everything on the forum actually works!


Yay!  :Biggrin: 

Why am I always excited when there's no school on Fridays and week-end is coming when it only means that I get more work  :Confused: 
Oh well. NO SCHOOL!!!

----------


## Nightshade

> im thinking why do people go invisible??
> its slightly annoying because i know they're there but I dont know who .....


maybe I shouldnt have said that oh well whats done is done..



> oops.........annoying eh? Ok, no more invisible... *he types while invisible*

----------


## Themis

Getting up early is really overrated!

----------


## Nightshade

3 more hours.............

----------


## Martha Q

have to call nagging mum before doing the dishes.....

----------


## Pendragon

Ah, a working computer! MMMMM!

----------


## Nightshade

bahhhhhh is that the time I need to be out of here in 4 minutes

----------


## Pendragon

Why is my mouth never too small for me to put my entire foot into it? And why can't I just turn invisible every time this happens?

----------


## adilyoussef

Oh! How I'm longing for my bed! I'm so tired and want to sleep.

----------


## Themis

Why don't you, adil?


Ad topic: I'm thinking that I should be sleeping too ... but I don't want to and I don't know what to do. I can't possibly study now.

----------


## smilingtearz

wondering how to treat a friend who gave in one of "my" poems with her name as th writer of the poem...it was one of my favs.!  :Mad:

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm to hungry to think or work, hope my colleague xomes soon so I can go out and EAT!
 :Eek2:

----------


## Themis

> wondering how to treat a friend who gave in one of "my" poems with her name as th writer of the poem...it was one of my favs.!


Is it yours or isn't it? 

Ad topic: I don't want to study right now. I want to write - and someone else wants me to write, too.. guess I should give in.  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

> Is it yours or isn't it?


Yeah its mine...i wrote it a couple of months back! But anyways i decided to forgive her, i called her up and said i was disappointed but i told her never to do it again to my poems or any other's... she apoplogized and said she'll try to check on the submission of the poem!
guess it pays good.. not to be angry!

now what i'm thinkin now is.."why do guys become possesive so easily!"

----------


## baddad

........I really and truly relish the teen angst queries................ I can not help but smile broadly at the sense of joy I feel knowing "it ain't me" in the predicament........... and of course, I feel for those that encounter some of the strange or mysterious or unsettling realities as they age..........but I'm still SMILING.......

----------


## Logos

I'm thinking.. I wish I could concentrate better on my work! 

I'm thinking.. there's a full moon tomorrow, wonder what strange and inexplicable things might happen  :FRlol:

----------


## baddad

...I'm thinking.......whatever happened to foolonthehill.........and I'm thinking I'll go shopping under the full moon for Bong's christmas gift..........he is SO hard to buy for.........

----------


## Outlander

I'm thinking - Men are possesive because men are just overgrown boys.

I'm also thinking I could tangent on the topic 
but i'll spare you and you and you and you.

and all the other you's.

I have shown mercy.

----------


## Outlander

So it is written

So it shall be done.

----------


## Pendragon

It's too early to think......

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking that I should have waited to have lunch since they seem to be ordering Chinese.

----------


## Themis

Why is it that songs in foreign language seem so much better even if the lyrics are really stupid? 

(I'm just thinking this because I'm currently listening to an English (or American) song of which I can only understand every second word and that's "run")

----------


## Darlin

I just spoke to a person whose last name is Ent! I could hardly speak when she told me I was just so tickled and a little bit envious too. Ent as in the Ents of Fangorn Forest, Lord of the Rings. Small things like that can really make you smile. 

----------


## Outlander

It's time to get a smaller belt buckle, or a salad. eecch

----------


## Martha Q

wish i was willy wonka

----------


## Themis

I'll have to start working with two alarm clocks. One is definitely NOT enough.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Kaltrina

> Why is it that songs in foreign language seem so much better even if the lyrics are really stupid? 
> 
> (I'm just thinking this because I'm currently listening to an English (or American) song of which I can only understand every second word and that's "run")


 lol  :FRlol:  I totally agree with you... btw your avatar is so beautiful...

the sky is so beautiful today...  :Nod:

----------


## Themis

:Smile:  Thanks, Kaltrina.


Ad topic: Why do they have to translate just what I would have understood? (on the radio)

----------


## Pendragon

When a fairy girl plays a flute in Vienna does it echo in the ether of that unseen world to the mists of Avalon?

----------


## Themis

If you listen closely, yes.

----------


## samercury

I really should start doing my science homework....  :Nod:

----------


## mike-eustace

on my way to uni this morning i saw a dead baby ghost...on second thoughts it might have been a tissue.
ME

----------


## sadpoet

Im thinking how can you wear a smile on the outside if on the inside its always raining the sun shines once in a while but how can you mend a heart of pain? Sadpoet and what to eat and 1115 at night this questions are though what do you think?







> Tell us what is going through your mind now! 
> 
> *is NOT nosy!* 
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> 
> Is there anything he hasn't done?

----------


## Miss Darcy

_Sadpoet is a nice name...lovely...so romantic...like the name of someone I know..._

----------


## Nightshade

> Im thinking how can you wear a smile on the outside if on the inside its always raining the sun shines once in a while but how can you mend a heart of pain?


Wearing a smile is just like any thing else like brushing you hair for example or no polishing your shoes it onlyhas to really be good enough to convince people. just find one little thing to be a happy about every day and keep remmbering it whenever the smile begins to slip. another good way is to make other people smile its contagious.
well thats how I do it anyway  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 



> Sadpoet and what to eat and 1115 at night this questions are though what do you think?


Cheese is always good at night humm a bowl of raisins ........

Im thinking why do my handsd always swell up when its cold and where are my gloves?

----------


## Kaltrina

the responsible me: start working Kaltrina... c'mon...no hesitating... WORK!...
the other me: yeah I'll start working but later because i'm enjoying the threads right now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Being surrounded by books you should be reading sure is intimidating.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

what do clean first? or hsould I go on strike and read I havent read anything in nearly a week?

----------


## Themis

How do I recover a lost password?  :Frown:  MSN won't show me.

----------


## Nightshade

oh I know this I do just cant think :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

go with the secret question or your personal infromation like your birthday...

----------


## Themis

Can't find that either.

----------


## Nightshade

is it hotmail or msn??

----------


## Themis

msn.
But I got impatient and deleted it. Maybe I'll open up another account later.

----------


## Nightshade

yes maybe you should

 :FRlol:

----------


## Pendragon

It's too EARLY for thinking.....

----------


## Nightshade

yumm yumm yummmm
My sisters is being picked up from school sick AGAIN! this is growing ridculous...

----------


## Kaltrina

why should I translate news, I don't even listen to them...  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

so spies can understand it !
uhh!  :Eek:  kaltrina is a spy!

----------


## Themis

That's something for the LitNet Towncrier, isn't it?



Hmm.. I love chocolate. Especially " Milk chocolate with yoghurt flavored filling."  :Nod:

----------


## Kaltrina

> so spies can understand it !
> uhh! kaltrina is a spy!



yep and a really dangerous one, you can't even imagine where do all the things you write go....... hahahaha.... can't tell you for whom do I work because then I'd have to kill you....  :FRlol:  hahah

----------


## Nightshade

IM giving up this stupid diet now where are those biscuits yummmmmmmm

----------


## Themis

It's amazing how long you can do nothing at all without noticing. Oh my.  :Frown:

----------


## smilingtearz

I think im missing someone...but i don't even know this someone...don't even know if this someone exists...but i have a feeling this someone is exactly the one who can fill the "void" in my life...that i often feel...that someone...is lost...
dunno y im saying all this!

----------


## Pensive

Woa! I am looking forward to my Birthday Party!

----------


## smilingtearz

> Woa! I am looking forward to my Birthday Party!


Isn't ur b'day next month??

----------


## Nightshade

I think I may be forcd injto hibernation Im in a coat, goves ( okay 1 glove the other has gone walk about, my scarf, hick sports socks and Im still freezing I suppose thats expected when your in a glass box with no heating but brrrrrrrrrrrrrr :Cold:  yupp hibernating with a hot water bottle and a pile of books  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Isn't ur b'day next month??


It is in December but I am celebrating it today because my mid terms will start in a ten days.  :Biggrin:  

Some of my other friends are also celebrating their Birthdays today.

It is more like Get Together than a Birthday that's why we might not cut a cake.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

First snow, first snow, first snow!!!  :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

Ahhh I wih it would snow maybe it wopuld be warmer then  :Cold: 
Thee are you going to build a snowman/woman?  :Brow: 
maybe some snow angels
a coouple of snow fights a jar of first snow in your freezer for luck??
 :Wink: 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

just rembeered thee is your msn/ hotmal working yet??
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

No, I didn't create a new account yet. I've been taking photographs today and haven`t been on the computer.

----------


## samercury

......Song stuck in my head......

----------


## Nightshade

how long does it take chicken to cook?

----------


## Scheherazade

> how long does it take chicken to cook?


It would depend on what the chicken is cooking, of course! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Taliesin

Why are there Christmas adverts in TV in November already?

----------


## Basil

Because those companies want to helpfully remind you that it's never too early to celebrate the birth of the baby Jesus!

----------


## samercury

> Because those companies want to helpfully remind you that it's never too early to celebrate the birth of the baby Jesus!


.....Is that the reason? (doubtful)

When is it going to snow again?

----------


## NNoah3

> Because those companies want to helpfully remind you that it's never too early to celebrate the birth of the baby Jesus!


I don't think that it is the main reason.
Marketing strategies to sell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Themis

Someone's tired! - And it's definitely me.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

can computers generate cold drafts??

----------


## Outlander

whats a good dressing for chicken livers?

----------


## radshaw

I have a five year plan.......it's in it's eighth year.  :Brow:

----------


## samercury

> I have a five year plan.......it's in it's eighth year.


Wouldn't it be considered an eight year plan then,  :Wink: ?

Why are little sisters sooo eeevvviiilllllll  :Crash:  :stares at the one next to her:  :FRlol:

----------


## Darlin

I need to type 4,000 words today for my story and I don't really feel inspired.

----------


## Outlander

Still singing in my mind....

-Come on baby dance that dance
-Come on baby dance that dance
-Come on baby let's dance tonight....

*I have lost the remote control for my mind

(Perhaps it's in the fridge)
(nope.....left it in the car, - hate when that happens)
* I bet I put the milk in the cabinet....

----------


## Nightshade

OH bluh bluh bluh
My msn is gone wierd on me I even got my sister to type in my password incase I was messing it up and it still wont accept  :Crash:   :Flare: 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHH  :Mad:

----------


## Themis

A-ha! Same thing happened to me, Night.

----------


## smilingtearz

im sad abt somethin...people please pray for me!

----------


## Pendragon

Ask and you shall receive. Prayers go up for you tonight. May God bless you.  :Angel:

----------


## papayahed

I'm trying to find something to do when my Mom is in town for Thanksgiving.

----------


## samercury

When will I be finished with my homework  :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

cold cold so beeping cold and I have a list of things a mile long to do today  :Cold:

----------


## Loki

Thinking about a nice little quote from Huxley's _Island_, which I am reading right now (and loving it)...

Pully, hauly, tug with a will; 
The gods wiggle-waggle but the sky stands still.

*Corners of mouth twitch amusedly*

----------


## Outlander

I smoke too much.

----------


## mike-eustace

love to smilingtearz

MExxx

----------


## Kaltrina

finally sitting and having time to see what's new in the forum...  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Hey Kaltrina!

----------


## Kaltrina

hey Pensive
 :Wave:

----------


## Nightshade

I hope I didnt upset kaltrina when I exposed her as a spy??

----------


## Pendragon

Lunch?!  :Brow:

----------


## smilingtearz

> love to smilingtearz
> 
> MExxx





> Ask and you shall receive. Prayers go up for you tonight. May God bless you.


Thanx a lot pendragon n mike...that's really reassuring...a lot of prayers will really solve the problem...nothing else might!

----------


## Nightshade

uggg I cant offord to get sick,  :Frown:

----------


## Pendragon

Do we need to call the Doctor for our friend, Nightshade? Or faith and trust and pixie dust....

----------


## Nightshade

neither I need oranges lots and lots of oranges, a week in bed and a bar of choclate none of which I have!

----------


## Kaltrina

I should really be going to the bank right now but I can't get off this computer, and with all that cold  :Cold:  outside, I don't think so!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

Hmmm. Let's see here.... Pepsi and popcorn. Best I can do....

----------


## Kaltrina

hmmmm, DEEEEEELICIOUS, can I have some popcorn please, as Jay says "pwetty please" *fluttering eyelashes*

----------


## Pendragon

Just trying something. Well, THAT worked. Try again. Nope.

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm being nosey myself even though I hate nosey people, but I am only putting my nosein my twins life so that doesn't matter, it doesn't count as being nosey...  :FRlol:

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking why im sitting here even when i am so sleepy that i can barely keep my eyelids at a ditsnce enuff to see the screen

----------


## smilingtearz

sleepy!! this is the max ...can't stay awake anymore...my mom's shouting..buh bye poeple!...i'll RETURN SOON TO TAKE OVER THIS PARADISE!

----------


## Kaltrina

another half hour till my break and I am really going to the bank today... no putting it off....  :Confused:

----------


## Themis

Some people are just outrageous.  :Flare:   :Brickwall:

----------


## Outlander

When will my winter come?
The fall has done it's dark work
I mearly wait to loosed from the tree
and brushed by the wind, from it's shadow.
I'll be free
I'll be free

Sorry all, I'm having a dark day.
the radio in my mind has stopped,
with the rhythm gone,
I am disturbed.
This silence is, far too loud.
In this silence, I hear too much.
I hear the leaves scream as they 
fall from the tree. They do not know
the wonders that await them.
They only morn the existance they knew.

This is what I am thinking

That is all.

----------


## Nightshade

can I convince mymum that we need to go to _ cats_??

----------


## smilingtearz

what's  cats  ??

----------


## Nightshade

uh shock!!!  :Eek2: 
just th longest running musical ever! with music by andrew Lloyd webber

----------


## mono

Where do the autumn leaves disappear to after the gardeners and land caretakers seemingly always tend to sweep them into the street?

----------


## Nightshade

the fairies come and take them away of course!
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## samercury

> the fairies come and take them away of course!


So that's why......another solved mystery.... :Biggrin: 
Why am I so happy today?  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

Hum where does this song come from.
What happy happy happy Dayyyyyy
what a happy day!
What a happy happy happy dayyy
what a happy day!

----------


## Outlander

I don't know, but What I do know is, my legs have been crossed so long they've gone numb. 
But if I try to jump up and down, I will go down and not come up. 
And so I sit, and wait. 
Feeling the slowly moving pins and needles crawling up my legs.
As it moves beyond the place it once was; the return of old sensations.
This discomfort will pass, but why must it hurt?
Soon I may be able to walk.

And once able to walk....
I will skip
I will skip to the Wizard...
and the wizard will say unto me..
"You are not Dorothy!"

Then I'll get arrested, thrown in the Emerald city jail, meet another
guy named Bubba......

----------


## Nightshade

ooooh look my fingers have changed colour  :Eek:

----------


## Kaltrina

If I only had all the money of the world to buy all the books... I've been to the bookshop half an hour ago I bought something. there were so many books I wanted to buy but too expensive....  :Rolleyes: 




> ooooh look my fingers have changed colour


 lol night what's wrong with your fingers?

----------


## Nightshade

nothing they just turn pinkish purple in the cold
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

oh ok then...I thought that you hurt your fingers somehow, but everything is ok now, don't panic people...night is feeling fine, right...you are right?  :FRlol:  just kidding.... I'm glad you're ok....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol:   :FRlol: 
yeah Im fine  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

Basically, lunch....

----------


## adilyoussef

I'm thinking of dancing.  :Banana:   :Tongue:

----------


## smilingtearz

Im thinking of....Im bad at thinking!! URGH!...it's even hurting my ankles...who wants to do such difficult TASKS!!

----------


## adilyoussef

I'm thinking of writing somthing. But I don't now what to write.

----------


## samercury

What tasks  :Tongue: 




> Im thinking of....Im bad at thinking!! URGH!...it's even hurting my ankles...who wants to do such difficult TASKS!!


Thinking really isn't fun sometimes....I wonder what would happen if....

----------


## Pendragon

I think Sam would like these smilies:

----------


## Nightshade

ha ha  :Banana:  just thinking about talkig to someone and they sign onto msn life is good  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

Im thinking too much of nothing!...my thoughts are turning sensless!..y im even a bit confused!!

----------


## Taliesin

*nostalgic*

We hope that after death one doesn't feel so nostalgic about life.

----------


## Outlander

I'm just about.....sure thats the way it is.

----------


## samercury

> I think Sam would like these smilies:


I'm crying with happiness  :Biggrin: . I really, REALLY like them..... :Biggrin: 

Why do I have to leave so soon....

----------


## smilingtearz

thinkin of sleeping...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hey, cool, Pokémon Legendaries!!


Thinking of how nasal congestion sucks. Or does it blow? (Or not blow?)

----------


## Koa

grrr is what im thinking.

and when's dinner ready?  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

My precise thought at this moment: Unnecessarily loud people really bother me.  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

I ate too much now I have another 1/2 hr of excersise to look forward too before bed tonight :S

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking of eating sth.

----------


## Nightshade

eating who??


 :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## adilyoussef

Haha Something not somebody. i'm soooooooooooooooooo hungry.

----------


## Nightshade

haha I had mahshee and kofta ( do you have those in ah morroco right?)

*anyway just wanted to say hahaha  :Banana:  this is my 3,052 post *

----------


## adilyoussef

Don't remind me of good things to eat so I won't eat somebody near me. Yes we have them. 

Great so happy for you. 3,052 is a good number of posts. Carry on and soon you'll reach 5,000.

----------


## Nightshade

whay are you so hungry anyway ? go get somthing to eat, a sandwhich a piece of fruit maybe a younger sibling etc etc etc

----------


## adilyoussef

Ya that's what I did right now. I ate avery two beautifull and lobely eggs. How lively it is, when the stomach is full.

----------


## samercury

> whay are you so hungry anyway ? go get somthing to eat, a sandwhich a piece of fruit maybe a younger sibling etc etc etc


You can eat younger siblings?  :Eek:  why didn't I ever think of that  :FRlol: 

There's no Chiller font.... mwahahahahahahahahahahaha  :FRlol:

----------


## Themis

Which thread is this? Everybody's talking about eating ... oh, thinking, yes. I'm thinking ... only a few more hours before I have to go out into the cold, cold - afternoon.

----------


## Pendragon

EGO reputo ut EGO reputo proinde EGO reputo ut EGO sum

----------


## Themis

*stares* Uh ... trying to translate what Pendragon said...err... 

I'm confused as to why he used "ego" that often since when you use the first form of a word that kind of renders "ego" obsolete since the "I" is already included..

Eh ...

Ich überlege/erwäge, dass ich überlege, daher überlege/erwäge ich, dass/damit ich bin ... 

Hm.

I think that I think therefore I think that I am. 

Sounds strange.  :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

no it makes sense what is that type of thinking called postpost modernist somthing isnt it?

----------


## Themis

Okay. Voilà someone who obviously didn't learn a thing of what she read when she studied for her exam in the philosophy of law ... What is an "afterafter" (=postpost) modernist?  :Confused:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

No, I cannot recall that...

----------


## samercury

Thinking...life goes on....

----------


## Nightshade

> Okay. Voilà someone who obviously didn't learn a thing of what she read when she studied for her exam in the philosophy of law ... What is an "afterafter" (=postpost) modernist?


well you have ages see the femnist post femnist m,odern post modern and post post modern somthing (I cant rember the last word) which is I think where we are now if we havent moved on already.
anyway Im thinking stupid in ability to sleep with the heating on!!

----------


## Kaltrina

I want chocolate.... chocolate...chocolate...chocolate... I'll have to buy one when I get off from work...  :Eek2:

----------


## Themis

Let it snow, please! About five metres high, so I won't have to go.  :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

cooooooooooooold good Im going back to sleep  :Yawnb:

----------


## Basil

My omelet's runny.

----------


## Nightshade

ha ha dances  :Banana:  she said YES!!

----------


## samercury

nnnoooooooooo!!!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

cold cold breakfast time ..I need to find my jumper where did it go..cold cold...

----------


## Kaltrina

why do I have to go to the uni today, if I could have someone to deal with the things I have to do there.  :Rolleyes:   :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

yumm yummm yummm
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

I wonder what night is eating.... *rolleyes*

----------


## Nightshade

peanut butter and low GI toast  :Biggrin: 
Im finally alive look 10 fingers 10 toes a mug of ahh somthing and I even brusdhed my hair 

arent I a good girl?? :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

yep you are.... you look gorgeous...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

aww bless you



 :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

After yesterday night, I think the opera isn't so bad after all...

----------


## Nightshade

opera? again?? wait did you get the giggles agian?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

I'm thinking one more night like last night and reserve me a place at the funny farm! Sheesh!

----------


## Kaltrina

COFFEEEE  :Eek2:   :Nod:

----------


## Pendragon

Actually, guys and gals, I posted that "I think that I think therefore I think that I am" and in Latin just to drive people crazy in the mornings. It's a quote from Ambrose Bierce's *Devil's Dictionary*. He said Descartes' "I think, therefore I am." was too optimistic.  :Goof:   :Goof:   :Goof:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Themis

> opera? again?? wait did you get the giggles agian?


 Not this time!  :Biggrin:  I drank a "G'spritzter" (white wine with water; much more wine than water really) and ate some chocolate, so I didn't get drunk again.
But I got the chance to giggle *g* since the play was very good.

----------


## Pensive

Shall I Dance?

----------


## Nightshade

Save us all from a plague of confusion!

----------


## Kaltrina

I hate this stupid computer  :Crash:  and the electricity going on and off.  :Rage:   :Brow:

----------


## Nightshade

mine is being stupid too maybe I should just ggo read??

----------


## Kaltrina

no no don't go stay... I am here for some minutes more and then i'll go because I'll finish working for today...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

ok now it's 1705 and I have to go home. my working hours are finished.... have a nice weekend guys... bye Night  :Wave:

----------


## Nightshade

fuse blew 4 times in 30 minutes before we fixed it so now Im thing 
grrrrrrrr where was I have I already read this??  :Confused:

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking that night should get circuit breakers installed so the fuses stop needing replaced. (either that or reduce the load on the fuses).

----------


## Nightshade

turns out my humm genious sister replaced a 30w bulb with a 80w one :rolleye:
but what we discoverd as this is the first time weve had the fuses out in our new hous is the fuse box was rigged to bypass the fuses for part of the house so my mum is spitting and come mondays I think the ex owners who didnt tell us are in for a Shock


Im thinking...does exile eat pies upside down like they do in this wierd part of the country??

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking ????? eating pies upside down, not intentionally by any means.

----------


## Nightshade

huh?? wait does he mean do an anglo and sit on the ceiling or does he mean tiping them out of the tin so the top is the bottom and visa versa????
 :Confused:  and very very  :Confused:

----------


## Pendragon

What am I thinking? Go read my last posted poem. It says it all....

----------


## samercury

The nodding smiley is sssooooo fascinating>>>  :Nod:   :Nod:   :Nod: <<<< :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about "BANG BANG"

----------


## Nightshade

what is BANG BANG, anyone??
ok Im thinking about a mineral? nope sorry thats a game :Tongue: 
Imm actually thinking wher has the story continuation gone?!

----------


## Pensive

Well, Bang Bang is a song.

----------


## Nightshade

ahhhhhh my head is killing me I thhink its the computer screen where are my glasses??

----------


## samercury

.......boo!.....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

frequent breaks thats the answer... that way the headache will fade



 :Smile:

----------


## Pendragon

C'est la vie!

----------


## Themis

Wondering .. can it be called "studying" when the only thing you actually do is write down paragraphs and compare them with the corpus delicti?

----------


## samercury

I'm thinking........Furuba theme song.....

----------


## Nightshade

Im thinking ducks why is my mind stuck on rubber duckies today??

----------


## RobinHood3000

Gee. I wonder.

----------


## samercury

If you wish that a giant rock appears so that you can go hide under it....does it happen???

----------


## Nightshade

Im thinking SARCASM!!!!
not nice robin

----------


## Themis

I'm wondering again - beware! 

Now that I talked to her for about 10 minutes, am I glad to know that I am not the only one who doesn't know whether to examine the [jur. expression that nobody understands] before the [yet again an expression nobody understands!] or the other way around? No! It's still depressing to know that I am unknowing.

----------


## Nightshade

who's her??

is yur msn fixed thee??

----------


## Themis

She's a fellow student.

No, I can't get my msn to work. It's not accepting my password, even though I had it changed and checked it.

----------


## Nightshade

*whispers get a new account *  :Nod:

----------


## Themis

Doesn't work. Now I know why I never ever use Microsoft, it just doesn't work.  :Frown:

----------


## samercury

IT'S SNOWING!!!!! Yay!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

grrrrrrrrrrr where is it I know I saw it somwhere??

----------


## samercury

Where's what?

----------


## Nightshade

the sig websites but I found somthing else now  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

i should learn to talk less

----------


## Koa

and i love samercury's signature  :Eek:

----------


## samercury

teehehehe  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

robin is still on?? where on earth does he live ??????????

----------


## samercury

Why isn't it working???

----------


## Nightshade

what???

----------


## Themis

What _does_ samercury's sig say? I can't read it, it's too small.

----------


## Nightshade

Time doesnt heal it teaches you to live with pain.......

do yiou want me to see if youyr msn is working now (depending of course if mine will)  :Nod:

----------


## samercury

msn not working......

----------


## samercury

> What _does_ samercury's sig say? I can't read it, it's too small.


It does?

It says:
Time doesn't heal,
It teaches you how to deal with the pain

----------


## Nightshade

I saw you loggin earlier then dissapear ? you too having msnny trouble I swwear next year I convert to Linux or however its spelt  :Biggrin:   :Crash: 
Robin is back AGAIN!  :Eek:  he was on when I came on nearly 14 hours ago and hes been on nearlyy the whole time maybe hes a computer??? or wait DATA?  :Eek:  eeeeeek

----------


## Themis

Thanks, Night.

Yes, if you could try.  :Smile: 

Thinking ... that it's funny how home doesn't exactly look like it when you're looking at a picture.

----------


## samercury

Still not working.....

----------


## Nightshade

hummm Thee my msn on here is a bit funny you have to start talking to me or it doesnt work  :Crash:  :crash  :Crash:

----------


## Themis

:Biggrin:  Hah, it works.

----------


## Nightshade

indeeeeeeed :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

oooooooooooo who wound up the grandmother clock??

----------


## Themis

Grandmother clock? What's that? I've got an image of a pendulum clock ...

----------


## samercury

I'm thinking.......I've got to finish this! *determined*

----------


## Nightshade

fiish what?????

yep pendlum clock but the kind that hangs on the wall instaed of standing on the floor like a "grandfather" clock 
 :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## samercury

finish a sci paper

----------


## Themis

*g* Really a grandmother clock then, since the only reason I thought of that is my grandmother got one too.  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

The things that sound brilliant in your head come out differently when you say them out loud  :Brickwall: :

----------


## Nightshade

my hair is dry my feet are cold so Im going to bed good night alll

 :Biggrin:   :FRlol: 

 :Wave:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Nighty-night!

----------


## samercury

'night Night  :Wave:

----------


## samercury

"I want you to remember my name, it's____"...should watch Spirited Away again

----------


## Nightshade

nope cant sleep...........
had a horrible thought how do I know that robin is that very creepy guy whwo comes into the libarary that Im ALWAYS suppose to keep the counter between me and him 
 :Sick: 
*shudder*
now there is no way I can sleep after that thought

----------


## Pendragon

V'longo? Q'y?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Eh?  :Confused:  What's the matter with me?


...on second thought, perhaps I should rephrase the question: Why?

----------


## Nightshade

whoy what-y??
 :Confused: 
wait that arroiw is pointing to me? _Im_ stupid?? gee thanks

*crosses pen off christmas list*  :Tongue: 
 :Wink: 
 :Biggrin:  :FRlol:

----------


## samercury

Pen, could I borrow that sign please
*points at person standing next to her*

----------


## Nightshade

> Eh?  What's the matter with me?
> 
> 
> ...on second thought, perhaps I should rephrase the question: Why?


Well I dont know do I???
and even if you did say I wouldnt be sure you werent him or someon was afterall.
but I know he comes to the library to spend all day on the internet and NO library is open at 135 am so ergo you are not MM (shudder)
I think the connection was flashes>>> dirty old man>>> HIM.


Now its your fault I cant sleep tonight because if I do Ill have nightmares so your honor bound to keep me entertained!

----------


## samercury

*shiiivers* x_X

----------


## Pendragon

Sorry, Night, the only sign I could find was pointing up. No, you're far from stupid. I am. Who else would post a made up language?  :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Well, I DO own a khaki trench coat...

----------


## Nightshade

DONT!!

 :Eek2: 

I am seriously freaked out almost to the Im leaving and never coming back stage.
But only almost becasue a) that would be plain silly and Ive grown out of that stage.
and b) I am addicted to this place and the people and cant stay away!

----------


## Pendragon

By the way, that means, THINK? WHY? And sure, Sam, borrow the sign! Slow computer!  :Crash:   :Crash:   :Crash:

----------


## Nightshade

having a homer momment pen??

----------


## Pendragon

Duh-o!

----------


## Nightshade

thats not homer  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pendragon

Alas, tis so. But they didn't have a cartoon of him on that sight and I'm too tired to search the others. They had Bart.

----------


## Nightshade

thats not bart :rollseyes :Tongue: ointing and laughing
which reminds me new graphics/ smilie thing site doi you have this one????
http://www.feebleminds-gifs.com/kids.html
thinking I hope i didnt offend robin  :Blush:  and now my near hysteria has calmed down maybe I can explain it was more the idea that anyone could be somthing else that creeped me out
and I am going to try to sleep anyway the cat is objecting to the light.

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

:Wave: 
 :Wave:

----------


## Pendragon

I do now. Thanks. I know, it's Grandpa! This is Bart!

----------


## samercury

........ :FRlol:

----------


## Anon22

Yeah, that's Bart...  :Smile:  hmm... why can't I remember that other title game I thought up.

----------


## samercury

I better go now.....

----------


## Kaltrina

is my head cracking or is it just a simple headache...

----------


## Nightshade

ITS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana: :bananabanana: :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Here's a laugh!


HYAW!! ~hums the William Tell Overture~

----------


## Nightshade

some teas are nice cold EArl grey isnt one of them. *sigh*

----------


## Lautschrift

i am laughing mbo , thinking no safeguard needed for humor

----------


## Themis

What kind of nickname is "Lautschrift"?  :Confused:

----------


## annouka

Under the "burden" of posting sth as a new comer...and as the question leaves lots of room for sharing thoughts...
I am currently thinking that wow... I have made it! Yes...I am not thinking anything, nor positive,nor negative, no need to open a communication channel...only phatic communication! No need to quote anything about "thinking" or the grave consequences that threat human mind by contemplation or analysis...no Roland Barthes here and his deuxieme ecriture (sorry for the accents...ooops)...
just a little Pessoa
and the urgent need to quit thinking (on a 2nd and more advanced level) and start......living literature!

 :Wink:  my best regards...time for a coffee...(wow made it through my first post...without actually performing any speech-act!)

----------


## B-Mental

welcome annouka. nice first post.  :Smile:

----------


## Pendragon

Night, that's why Captain Picard always tells the computer "Tea. Earl Grey. Hot."  Maybe HE will warm it up for you!

----------


## Lautschrift

lautschrift is phoneticspelling of each headword

lautschrift - sounds like

----------


## Themis

Since "Lautschrift" is a german word I know what it means.  :Wink:  I was merely confused as to why it was your nick name.

----------


## Lautschrift

i lost you there for a moment , sorry
my studies involve the English language (i am German)
my colleges and friends love the way i pronounce words 
example my tomorrow sounds like tomowwo so i have been told

hence the nickname  :Nod:

----------


## Themis

*excited*
German? Where from?

We're going off topic, I know..

----------


## Pensive

Want To Go!

----------


## Lautschrift

Zweibruecken close to the french Border

You are in Wien?

----------


## Themis

Ja, in und aus Wien.  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Bang Bang...

----------


## Lautschrift

cool  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Themis

> Bang Bang...


Some time you've got to explain what that means, Pensive.

----------


## Pensive

> Some time you've got to explain what that means, Pensive.


ok, lol...Bang Bang is a very good song. It always comes in my mind whenever I am writing something. I don't know why?  :Confused:  

Bang Bang

Bang Bang

----------


## Nightshade

Now had did that sneak up on me?? IM an adult  :Eek:  a _ grown up?!_
how strange....

----------


## samercury

....(almost) worst day of school ever

----------


## Anon22

:Frown:  have an essay to do, I hate essays. The only reason I hate English class a little. I mainly like the narrative part though which is fun, on the other hand its easy with its "rules" or stuff... bleh... the only thing that makes it one of the hardest classes ever is the essays, which is what I hate the most.

----------


## Themis

After just reading about "rubber ducks" :Biggrin:  , I don't think I should be very surprised to have read "ducks" instead of "drugs" just yet. Ducks are drugs or I'm confused again. 10:30 ist just too early for me. And too dark. Too everything and anything.

----------


## Nightshade

ducks are drugs??  :Eek2: 

I know im acting like apoilt brat but i dont care Im sulking!

----------


## Themis

Heh, confused you too, Night?  :Wink:  

Thinking that this case probably wouldn't take so long to write down if I didn't constantly look up and do something else.

----------


## Pendragon

Think a spot of hot Earl Grey might do me good, this morning! It's cold!

----------


## Nightshade

earl grey...... not today thanks :S
lemonade yay! evil penguins !

----------


## Kaltrina

I hope it stops raining....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

kaltrinas on she must have been well enough to go to work  :Wave:

----------


## Kaltrina

Night is so sweet to remember that I was ill and wish me well...

I am feeling much better Night thanks...  :Wave:

----------


## Nightshade

no You werent on earlier when you useally were so i thought  :Eek:  maybe shes too sick to come to work so no computter  :Eek:   :Eek: 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

you're so sweet. thank God I'm much much better today but I was busy with work...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am again thinking about "Bang Bang"

----------


## Themis

I must have been sitting on the chocolate St.Nikolaus yesterday, otherwise I cannot explain the stains on my trousers.

----------


## Pendragon

At this point I am not sure that anyone would truly want to know what I am thinking...

----------


## Kaltrina

Pen's smilie looks very misterious  :Wink:   :Eek2:

----------


## samercury

:Frown: ........ :Frown: ..........

----------


## Nightshade

Im thinking how much money should I move into my account to go shoes shopping???

----------


## Kaltrina

why do I care so much about other people's feelings and friendship when they don't... grrr I hate that...  :Rage:

----------


## Pensive

I have full right to eat my own birthday cake. Why don't mother let me have some. *making horrible faces*

----------


## Kaltrina

Poor Pensive, I know how you're feeling, they save the cake for guests and you could eat it all by yourself lol but be patient, eventually they'll let you eat it.  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## smilingtearz

Exams and assignmnts shud be BANNED!

----------


## Themis

I agree with smilingtearz  :Wink:

----------


## Pendragon

Pen's thought of the day: Anyday becomes suddeny brighter when friends enter

----------


## Themis

Could there be a definition of "studying"? And if so, does it include "Sitting in a room full of books with your iBook on your knees, staring at the screen instead of in one of the , oh, six books that are lying right next to you"?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Exams and assignmnts shud be BANNED!


Teachers will keep giving exams and assignments until all the students spell properly!

 :Tongue:

----------


## Kaltrina

> Could there be a definition of "studying"? And if so, does it include "Sitting in a room full of books with your iBook on your knees, staring at the screen instead of in one of the , oh, six books that are lying right next to you"?



that's exactly what I think it is at least that's what I do everytime I try studying.  :FRlol:   :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

> Teachers will keep giving exams and assignments until all the students spell properly!


I wonder what kind of excuse my 'teachers' have. "We will continue giving assignments until you all recite the penal code in your dreams"?

----------


## Pendragon

ANNOUNCMENT! New Baker's Dozen up in the Name That Book Thread!

----------


## Lautschrift

sturdy study, mmh i read cake somewhere , gulp

----------


## samercury

> Exams and assignmnts shud be BANNED!


~ I agree  :Nod:   :Biggrin:  

RT- Does anyone know what happened to Dreaming Illusions???

----------


## RobinHood3000

> ANNOUNCMENT! New Baker's Dozen up in the Name That Book Thread!


ANNOUNCEMENT!! NOT FOR LONG!!

----------


## Miss Darcy

I wish I was in Hong Kong like two of my friends who are there on holiday just now. I got a large, bright, colourful postcard from one of them the other day...made me feel quite envious...

----------


## Nightshade

how can i havechritmas blues when I dont even celebrat christmas??

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about my ugly-written poem....

----------


## adilyoussef

Of mu old friends that I miss.

----------


## samercury

That is so gross! Yuck!!! x_X

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that I have not seen adilyoussef for a long time.

----------


## Themis

Thinking ... it should be after seven already! Then I wouldn't have a bad conscience because I'm not studying at the moment.

----------


## Weeping Willow

What should i put in the tacos i'm going to prepare soon.....

----------


## Nightshade

life is strange


 :Eek:

----------


## Riesa

I didn't know Tacos are available in Israel.  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

beautiful dreamer dream onto me
dum dum dar dee somthing the sea.....

----------


## Riesa

I just met a girl named MA Ri AHHHHHHH

----------


## Nightshade

a collabiration between, lackey and piers?!
 :Banana:

----------


## Riesa

I don't know, it just came to me, It's like the old lemonade song, country time lemonade, tastes like that good old fashioned lemonade! pops into my head from time to time, and it could be a bleach commercial that I'm watching when it happens. huh?!

----------


## samercury

"I was going to bring fruit, but I didn't know what kind you'd like....so.... I brought books about fruits"  :Tongue:  (Furuba #8)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Who wants (hic) rum???

----------


## Riesa

not me, my many arrowed friend, 


I wish I had a bouquet of Tiger Lillies to look at and smell.

----------


## Anon22

:| right now, I'm just finishing my book report on Mr. Jekyll and Dr. Hyde. I feel so tired... :|, do you guys find this good so far?

A mind-blowing book in which Robert Louis Stevenson acutely describes and explains the darkness and light(specifically darkness) in people's hearts using only his extraordinary words and good concept of split personality, this is what makes the story, Dr.Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, one of the best stories ever made. I stood aghast as I read this book, imagining, in my mind, the horrific (and oddly amusing) events that occured in the story. The story takes place in London in the 1800s, it is about a lawyer who has a friend that has been acting strange recently, and when the lawyer finds out that his friend, an amazing chemist, is giving everything he has to a cruel(and also peculiar) man who assaulted a little girl (along with commiting other crimes) in his will, the lawyer becomes horrified and tries to investigate the complete and entire situation. With the help of the chemist's (Jekyll's) servants, his friends Lanyon (old friend of the lawyer from school and college), Mr. Guest (a handwriting critic, and the lawyer's head clerk), Mr. Enfield (his distant kinsman) and Jekyll (and Hyde) himself (or themselves), he uncovers the scientist's secret and figures out the puzzling and surprising mystery. Mystery, it is what this book specializes in, it always keeps you in perplexity, yet the mood is also sometimes suspenseful and frightening.

One can see, or rather feel, the suspense (of the book) in effect as Mr. Hyde speaks with his petrifying voice, like when he did with Mr. Utterson(the lawyer) when he first met him beside the memorable door, and the way people describe Mr. Hyde, like Mr. Utterson did when he portrayed him as "Satan's signature"(which just makes you think of him as some sort of demonic inhuman creature), just simply adds to that fear. Perhaps one of the most frightening moments is when Mr. Hyde visits Lanyon and then sobs with joy when he sees the drawer, perhaps its just me(considering the fact I've had my own frightening nightmares), but when I imagined him sobbing in such a way, I could not help thinking of a demon sobbing (of course in a frightening shriek-like sob of joy), I was frozen in my own seat, proving how frightening (and powerful) the story can be. When Dr. Jekyll was looking out window, yelling to his friends, one of the most suspensful parts of the story was when he all of the sudden choked up, this was surprising, something I least expected and it put me in suspense. Most of the story is mystery though, from beginning to end you try to figure out what's the deal with Dr. Jekyll, why he acts so strange, why he is pale every once in a while and so this is overall the mood of the story. Throughout the story, there are many references of about what year and place, especially in the last two chapters where it says the year and place directly, "You will learn from Poole how I have had London ransacked"(Chapter 10) and "December 10 18--"(Chapter 9) or better yet, for the year, "Nearly a year later, in the month of October, 18--"(Chapter 4).

There are at least ten important events in the story: the conversation between Utterson and Enfield at the beginning of the story, the first confrontation between Utterson and Hyde, the murder case of Carew, the moment Jekyll gave Utterson a letter, the moment Utterson checks the handwriting of the signature of the letter, the moment Jekyll starts preventing anyone from entering his house, the moment when Jekyll is talking to his Utterson and Enfield from the window, the event where Utterson breaks in, Lanyon's Narrative, and Jekyll's full statement of the case. 

That's what I've written so far

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking that I should keep the books I bought as Xmas presents to give to the family for myself, however then I would need to fight my way through shops full of people again and I cant be bothered doing that....maybe I can get them presents at the gas station.

----------


## Nightshade

or or yoou can give them to family then "borrow" them all to read  :Nod:

----------


## Anon22

yeah, hmm... does anybody else find it ironic that a literature forum has an advertisement banner that says "Don't Read"

----------


## Nightshade

where? where?

----------


## Anon22

very top, a guy with a basketball.

----------


## Nightshade

nope dont see it 

 :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

ohhh booooooooooooooo Ill never find that film  :Mad:

----------


## Kaltrina

I don't understand how people can work with documents and still lose them. I hate irresponsible people...  :Rage:

----------


## Pendragon

Hello, all. Night, I think your "Rubber Ducky" will either laugh himself to death or hang me when he sees his new obit! HAR!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

*I wanna heal, I wanna feel, like I am close to something real.*

----------


## Nightshade

only 1 minute of freedom left  :Bawling:

----------


## Themis

Would it be considered strange if I got there an hour early?

----------


## smilingtearz

why isn't my phone ringing!

----------


## rachel

I am wondering how many months, weeks,days and kazillions of minutes until baby Hasia is toilet trained and no longer feels the need to whine.
Kilted how funny but truly Scottish to want to keep the books for yourself and go to the wee gas station around the corner to get gifts for the fam. try the 7-11 at least they have a bit of variety. who doesn't need a new commuter mug for yummy coffee to kick start the day.
what a guy

----------


## RobinHood3000

Rubber Ducky needs to learn to watch his step...

----------


## samercury

> yeah, hmm... does anybody else find it ironic that a literature forum has an advertisement banner that says "Don't Read"


So I'm not seeing things

Why is everyone dying?

----------


## RobinHood3000

I see it. Pretty funny, truth be told.

----------


## Riesa

> I am wondering how many months, weeks,days and kazillions of minutes until baby Hasia is toilet trained and no longer feels the need to whine.



Rachel, I know how you feel...my oldest is 6, and the whining has recently been replaced with emotional breakdowns, so my 5 year old has taken his place with the whining....large headache.

----------


## Nightshade

Oh the grand ol' duke of york he had 10 thousand men he marched them upto the top again and he marched them down again
dont know why im thinking that  :Confused:  I have the giggles which I need to stop before I go into work but I _ cant_ stop laughing

----------


## Kaltrina

I hope they find my documents back at the uni otherwise I don't know what shall I do...  :Frown:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## samercury

...I really hope that you find it...

Thinking  :Crash:   :Brickwall: :

----------


## Kaltrina

@samercury.... Thanks  :Wink: 

I so don't want to go to the uni...

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm glad I went to uni, they found my documents...  :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Pendragon

Dragon say:

"Always keep shoulders to the wheel, nose to the grindstone, and ear to the ground. Won't help much, but you get round shoulders, a flat nose, and a dirty ear! Ah-so! Hee-hee!"

----------


## Nightshade

bah bahg have to get off good thing i booked a computer at he library fore tonight  :Nod:

----------


## adilyoussef

How to organize myself? I have to start.

----------


## Nightshade

how did I get that scratch ??
ouch!
the cats on the roof again, I swear one of these days shes going to slip on the frost and come to an ugly end!

(smilie would be inapropriate :Biggrin: )
oops I manged one anyway  :FRlol:

----------


## Pendragon

*whispering very softly* I think I've finally got my computer fixed after two nine hour plus days of work that was very nerve wracking!

----------


## samercury

Yay Pendragon!!!!  :Biggrin: 

Aren't parents supposed to be responsible???

----------


## Nightshade

there he goes jinxing it again, and after he didnt listen last time too  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Kaltrina

food food....  :Eek2:

----------


## Nightshade

cold cold I cant be bothered to sit here in the cold Im going to read :Nod:

----------


## rachel

good for you Pen. 
Riesa THANK YOU it is hard for anyone to understand unless you endure incessant whing moment after moment day after day. I love children with a passion, worked with children professionally a long time and would have ten if I was able. But honestly that whining, sometimes I think it is a baby secret formula to rule the world. On a bad hormonal day when they whine and point, whine and throw themselves down, whine and upset everyone at the grocery store they just KNOW they have you where they want you. And all that genius in tiny little bodies and heads. sheesh.
Kaltrina I felt just sick when I read about the papers but I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU. SUCH A RELIEF.

----------


## Nightshade

I wish I was_ old_ then I might be able to give useful advice
*sigh*

----------


## samercury

I should have said that

----------


## Kaltrina

> Kaltrina I felt just sick when I read about the papers but I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU. SUCH A RELIEF.


 thank you very much for caring Rachel. I appreciate that a lot.

why am I so changed...why don't people see in me the person they used to see... I'm not the lovely person I used to be I guess.... I hate growing up so much...  :Frown:

----------


## Themis

@Kaltrina: If I may say so, I think you are a pretty lovely person now.  :Wink: 


Hm ... I wonder what that would be called in English and if those things even exist there..

----------


## Pendragon

Being old doesn't make one wise, Night. I learn from many on the forum young enough to be my kids, or even my _grandkids_ at my age! I mean, I've been married for 26 years on the 21st, right? If we had had children early and my child had married early as well, well, you can see how the dominos could topple. I know people I graduated with who have 13 year old grandkids. No one is ever so wise that he or she cannot learn nor is anyone so foolish that there is not something he or she can share. Kaltrina, I'm sure people see the real you, the dainty fairy girl with the sweet smile. But how you see yourself is just as important. Kaltrina must love Kaltrina for the person that she is. God bless.  :Angel:

----------


## Scheherazade

__________________

----------


## RobinHood3000

Eh?  :Confused:

----------


## samercury

Yuck  :Cold:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm thinking:

"Hey, samercury got a new avatar! Aw, fer pete's sake, more SailorMoon?"

----------


## samercury

:Tongue: 
-None of my other pics are working  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Kaltrina

> @Kaltrina: If I may say so, I think you are a pretty lovely person now.





> ...Kaltrina, I'm sure people see the real you, the dainty fairy girl with the sweet smile. But how you see yourself is just as important. Kaltrina must love Kaltrina for the person that she is. God bless.


 Thank you guys so much...I'm feeling much better when I read this... I can see that that are still people who see real me and that makes me happy. and Pen you are probably right, I must love me first but as I always say to myself "I am my worst enemy" but I'll try and not be so hard on myself. thanks again guys...

I am thinking how much I love this forum and all you guys.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

With my constant uphill battles with depression and panic attacks, the people on this forum have helped in so many ways that I could never thank any of you enough. We have shared laughter, sorrow, discussions where we both agreed and disagreed, but it all has helped to show me that I am never alone. Someone is always only a computer connection away to talk to. It is I that thank you one and all. God bless.  :Angel:

----------


## Kaltrina

thinking: Pen always writes very sweet things...  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Title .. itle .. is there something in latin that includes "cute, little cats" and I-don'tknow-what... cats would be nice for a start... hmm..

----------


## Pensive

Why did I fail Maths?

----------


## Kaltrina

another day goes by and New year is getting nearer and nearer...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

hummm should ppost this agument in the religous section. ehe  :Eek:  what am i doing! eating where did I get these from? who gave me a bag of peanuts and more importantl;y how many have I eaten!!
where is that respect smilie??
Samers hasntgot a n avy  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

Why cant things be simple?! ever! I just want a plane to take me to Egypt so I arrive in the afternoon or evening or even the morning but no I either get therr at 230 in the morning or I have to spend the night in an airport in Italy... ALONE!
*grumble* *grumble* *grumble* 
 :Flare:  so muchfor my first international journey on my own
 :Mad:

----------


## Pendragon

Need a plane, Night? I got a pilot on standby here, but you might not like his, uh, smile:  Good luck with your trip, lass!  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

thanks Pen....
Im thinking I need to think somemore maybe make some lists and weigh pros and cons......

----------


## samercury

Why all the argument....

----------


## Kaltrina

how nice Night that you are going to make your first international journey...hope everything goes well...  :Wave:   :Biggrin: 

thinking: I need chocolate... i know it's not normal to eat so much chocolate but when ones needs to eat, one should...  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

how embarrissing double post!
My dad is going to be here today!!
and  :Eek:  santa is coming to ythe library think of all those kids
 :Eek2:

----------


## Nightshade

Not my first international journey  :FRlol: 
Ive lived on 3 continets already ((g))
no my first flight ALONE as a * and it still shocks me to say it* an adult!
yes kaltrina I think you should have that choclate

----------


## Kaltrina

yes that is what I meant your first journey ALONE because I know you've lived in 3 continents already...  :Biggrin:  lucky you...
thank you Night for the support, I shall have that chocolate...  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

oooh thats my present to yuou a lifetime supply of the best and your favouraite choclate in the worlld that is alsomagically healthy and nonfattening
 :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## Kaltrina

yey thanks night that's a beautiful present and very sweet of you... I love it...  :Nod:   :Biggrin: 

hope you'll have fun with kids today...  :Wink:   :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

you are kidding me right! class visit yesterday and santa today (groan) and I didnt even have ime to get an elf costume so Im stuck with a santa hat ( a very nice one I might add) and green clothes.
It will have to do which reminds me I should be out of here in 25 mnuets and I still have dishes to clean a skirt to iorn and suitably festive socks to find
bye
 :Wave:  
hummm do you get xmas holiday kaltrina? or will you be online as normal?

----------


## Kaltrina

ok you go get ready and I really hope everything will be fine and you'll have fun... no I think we won't get the holiday, we will save them for New Year so I guess i'll be online...
 :Wave:

----------


## Pendragon

I listen to you young people chat and it makes me feel....old. 26th anniversary today for myself and Martha, my ever patient and long-suffering wife. Any lady who could put up with me for that long deserves roses! We had our celebration on Monday, when she had a day off work!

----------


## Kaltrina

Wow Pen that is so sweet, the way you talk about your wife is so sweet... Happy 26th anniversary... Hope you'll always have all the happiness of the world....  :Biggrin:   :Wave: 

thinking: OMG the snow is so beautiful and it's snowing so much...  :Biggrin:  *excited*

----------


## RobinHood3000

Congratulations, Pen!!

Methinks we won't be seeing much of him today.

----------


## Kaltrina

I am so happy...so many people are online now, I felt so lonely thinking everyone is offline and I don't have with whom to talk...  :Biggrin:  me happy  :Tongue:

----------


## smilingtearz

congrats Pen...and wishes to Martha too...God bless you both ...




> Any lady who could put up with me for that long deserves roses! We had our celebration on Monday, when she had a day off work!


So So CHO..CUTE.... :Smile:

----------


## Pendragon

Thanks Kaltrina and Eva. Eva I need your signature on a tee-shirt! Boy does that say how I feel sometimes!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Themis

I wonder why the cleaning lady always makes me nervous when she's in the other room.

Btw, congratulations, Pen! 26 years is great really, I hope I'll find someone to spend so much time with. The only other people I know who've been together "forever" are my parents I think. So, 26 years .. wow.

----------


## smilingtearz

Go ahead Pen i wouldn't mind at all...I also painted the phrase on a black tee shirt, in yellow color... :Biggrin: 

Get it printed/painted soon...guess we could wear it together someday then  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

what am I thinking ..... food!!

----------


## Themis

Only three more days!!!  :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

cute new avy thee.
this house is toooooooooo noisy and can I go to sleep yet?

----------


## Themis

Thanks, Night!  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

Congrats Pen! G_G...that's so sweet

...Themis changed her avy- cute one  :Biggrin: ...

----------


## Themis

:Biggrin:  Glad to hear you share my opinion. I also thought it was cute, that's why I picked it.

----------


## samercury

:FRlol: ......

----------


## RobinHood3000

Heeeey, Speedy got an avatar! Very shocking, if I do say so myself...

Yes, I know it's a terrible pun. No, I don't care.

----------


## Anon22

Yeah, that pun's so lame, it shot me right in the heart with lameness (there, my lame pun) x)

(What a brilliant game this would make! would probably get old fast though  :Nod: )

----------


## Kaltrina

I've eaten too much, I can hardly breathe...

----------


## Pensive

I have heard, there was a secret song
I played it for him but it pleased him no long
But you don't really care for music

Do you?

I used to live content after I knew you
I have seen your flag on the marble arch
Love is not a voctory march

----------


## Nightshade

"diddle diddle dumpling 
my son john ent to bed with his trousers on
one sock on and one sock off
diddle diddle dumpling my son john"
 :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

Trying so hard to escape reality but in the end...

----------


## Nightshade

We are back!!! yay!  :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## samercury

Vacation...^o^

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm thinking, "Wow, I must be geeky. I actually wrote a verse of lyrics to the Super Mario Bros. Theme."

----------


## Riesa

I'm thinking that my face feels hot and feverish, perfect time to get sick. Oh, maybe it's psychosomatic..

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

I'm not thinking what you think I'm thinking, at least, I don't think I am. What do you think?

----------


## samercury

I think that you think I think something you aren't thinking about.

----------


## Nightshade

wow other people know the Super mario brothers? 
I loved them  :Biggrin:  
Huum No one wants to play the snowman game :Frown:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> I think that you think I think something you aren't thinking about.


I think you thought wrong.  :Biggrin:   :Nod:   :Tongue:   :Cool:  Because I know that you were thinking, "How do I make this sentence as incomprehensible as possible?"  :Wink:

----------


## Riesa

I think these last few posts have aggravated my feverish head and now I think I have a headache too.

----------


## samercury

> I think you thought wrong.     Because I know that you were thinking, "How do I make this sentence as incomprehensible as possible?"


No I wasn't....

----------


## Pendragon

I think it's Christmas Eve, and we're to go to my in-laws for dinner.  :Santasmile:

----------


## samercury

What's the name of the website that used to have Glass Mask....

----------


## Themis

Just one and a half hour and then it's officially Christmas Eve and we get to celebrate it.  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

errr hasnt it been christma eve all day? :Confused:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Different time zones, I think.

----------


## ho'nehe

I'm thinking *HAPPY HOLIDAY EVERYONE!!* Have a wonderful Christmas 
 :Santasmile:   :Santasmile:   :Santasmile:   :Santasmile:

----------


## Loki

Thinking how wise and true ho'nehe's signature is...

----------


## Nightshade

Thinking either my screen is blurred or there is osmthign wrong with my eyes
bd)

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking...something's wrong with my computer or with my head!!

i've got a bad cold...a running (not dripping!) nose...and its running so wonderfully that it could beat a marathon runner!

----------


## Kaltrina

can't wait to start cooking for New Year's Eve... I love these kind of preparations...

----------


## Themis

> errr hasnt it been christma eve all day?


We celebrate the "Eve", Night, as in "evening".  :Wink:

----------


## samercury

Thinking: hope that Eva feels better soon...... :Frown:

----------


## samercury

Why am I crying?......

----------


## Nightshade

samer 
I got up too early  :Rolleyes:

----------


## smilingtearz

awww...samer...(((hugs)))
now hope you feel better soon...

my cold's better...atleast i don't have a running nose anymore!
 :Smile: 

that was a gud hug night :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

I know jay gave it to me when I first joined  :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## smilingtearz

here's another hug for u night...look at the pic for sometime...its not a still picture
and to everyone on litnet  :Smile:

----------


## Kaltrina

those hugs are so cute.... a big hug to all of you guys.... *HUG*
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

I love Christmas Break!

----------


## Taliesin

There is a certain series. Fantasy series. Very popular. It is supposed to have seven parts. Not all of the parts are written yet.
There are many characters and many interesting cliffhanger problems.

We want to read the next part now!

----------


## smilingtearz

It isn't wonderful to "fall in love"(I mean more than a "crush") with someone who does not know it....and obviously doesn't reciprocate!  :Frown:

----------


## Kaltrina

thinking: Eva should let the guy know how she feels, not necessarily with words...  :Nod:  and then you can know for sure if it is mutual...

----------


## Themis

Why didn't anything in the last three years work like I thought it would? *sigh*

----------


## Riesa

Is Taliesin royal?

----------


## Weeping Willow

I'm cold.....  :Cold:  Brrrr better go soon under the covers...

----------


## samercury

I feel much better now ^o^
....Viz licensed Beauty is the Beast!!!  :Eek2:

----------


## Nightshade

Its raining its poring 
The wind is Decidedly howling
I have to walk a mile to get to work
boo boo b-boo boo

 :Frown:

----------


## Kaltrina

Am thinking about the celebration we are going to have today in the office... a lot of preparations...so I hope we'll have fun...  :Rolleyes:   :Smile:

----------


## samercury

I hope that you have fun Kaltrina

Night- be careful, stay warm  :Biggrin: 

Thinking- ......T_T......

----------


## Pensive

There's not much going on today.
I'm really bored, it's getting late.
What happened to my Friday?
Monday's coming, the day I hate.

Sit on the bed alone, staring at the phone.
He wasn't what I wanted, what I thought, no.
He wouldn't even open up the door.
He never made me feel like I was special.
He isn't really what I'm looking for.

This is when I start to bite my nails.
And clean my room when all else fails.
I think it's time for me to bail.
This point of view is getting stale.

*why can't I think of anything else than songs?*

----------


## samercury

Pensive, which song is that?

----------


## Pensive

Its called "He Wasn't"

He wasn't..........

*These songs are trying to portray my emotion...lol....*

----------


## Pendragon

*The Road Behind not The Road Ahead
Is the one forever barred to our footsteps...*  :Nod:  
_Jonathan Blade_

----------


## Nightshade

> Night- be careful, stay warm 
> 
> Thinking- ......T_T......


thanks dearie It was rather funny I arrive at the libary dripping literally I even somehow got wet socks through my builders boots  :Rolleyes: 
returned the books I needed walked back then went back to worek again this afternoon  :Biggrin: 
Thinking freezing fog  :Eek2:

----------


## Weeping Willow

How full my belly feels after cooking lasagna with a friend.. and eating from it..

----------


## Monica

I'm thinking: why is everyone always so happy that new year is coming? Is it because they think it is a sort of a new beginning, to start everything that went wrong again? Or maybe just because any day is a good reason for celebration?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Good reason to consume ungodly quantities of alcohol and the one occasion of the year where any dork stands half a chance of getting kissed. What else is there to say?

----------


## Nightshade

alot I suppose

 :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

I think I kinda like Jethro Tull music, but I'm also wondering what that has to do with new year.

----------


## Scheherazade

The transformation is officially complete. It is carrot now!

----------


## Miss Darcy

What was it before?

----------


## Basil

> I'm thinking: why is everyone always so happy that new year is coming? Is it because they think it is a sort of a new beginning, to start everything that went wrong again? Or maybe just because any day is a good reason for celebration?


"Men can do nothing without the make-believe of a beginning."

George Eliot, _Daniel Deronda_

----------


## Nightshade

I feel sick and straight afterc work Im going shopping  :Sick: 
Oh the horror! my carefully saved money is going to dissapear down the endless drains of Borders, I just know it!
 :FRlol:

----------


## samercury

*Feel better*
....show choir.....

----------


## Pendragon

Thinking wastes brain cells!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## samercury

Akito is a girl!  :Eek:   :FRlol: ....

----------


## Outlander

I'm lovin' on my new poker chips, they so purdy.

----------


## Nightshade

New Avy!!!

----------


## Pendragon

Does thinking alter reality?

----------


## samercury

Pen, I don't think so.... :Confused:

----------


## Pendragon

Perhaps word order does, eh?  :Nod:   :Nod:  

*ALONE ON BALD MOUNTAIN*

Fog rises, shadows deepen.
Somewhere, wolf howls.
Pulse quickens as branches crackle.
Slinking shadow passes.
Startled, heart races.
Loneliness and fear descend.
Wolf howls closer.
Eyes dart everywhere
Nothing! Fog and dark

Dark and fognothing!
Everywhere dart eyes.
Closer howls wolf.
Descend fear and loneliness,
races heart, startled.
Passes shadow, slinking.
Crackle branches as quickens pulse.
Howls wolfsomewhere!
Deepen shadows, rises fog

Pendragon (as Jonathan Blade)

----------


## Anon22

> Perhaps word order does, eh?   
> 
> *ALONE ON BALD MOUNTAIN*
> 
> Fog rises, shadows deepen.
> Somewhere, wolf howls.
> Pulse quickens as branches crackle.
> Slinking shadow passes.
> Startled, heart races.
> ...


Nice poem, Pendragon, perhaps the most unique and interesting I have ever read. I applaud to you.

----------


## Pendragon

Thanks, D-Man! I had several of these published, including this one in *The Poet's Attic Quarterly*. (I own all copyrights). As far as I know, this nine line, nine line exact reverse is my own invention. Ideally, you should get two points of view by reversing the words. I'd love to have others write some, and let me see others viewpoints using the form. Any poets that want to take a shot have my blessings!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

It snowed, it snowed, it snowed! YAY! *sings and jumps around happily*

----------


## samercury

> It snowed, it snowed, it snowed! YAY! *sings and jumps around happily*


  :Banana:  same here Themis  :Banana:  
...if only I could fully enjoy it....

----------


## Themis

Why can't you?

----------


## Anon22

> Thanks, D-Man! I had several of these published, including this one in *The Poet's Attic Quarterly*. (I own all copyrights). As far as I know, this nine line, nine line exact reverse is my own invention. Ideally, you should get two points of view by reversing the words. I'd love to have others write some, and let me see others viewpoints using the form. Any poets that want to take a shot have my blessings!



You did it quite well... I have thought about doing that as well, but couldn't figure out a way to do it. Hmm... I'll try taking a shot at it. I already have a name for it, I'll edit it as time goes on, might take a while though, unless I push myself to do it. You don't know how lazy I am at writing, well... beginning to write anyways, once I start writing I can't stop.

*The Mirror*
Soul Reflected,
the soul Saddened.
The perfect beauty
that was attained, never.
Love, impossible.

Love never attained.
Was that beauty perfect?
The saddened soul,
The reflected soul.

Still working on it.

----------


## Nightshade

Whats the point in going up the mountain if your just going to come back down?

----------


## Anon22

> Whats the point in going up the mountain if your just going to come back down?



to get to the other side?

----------


## Nightshade

Maybe maybe.....
but wouldnt ir be easier to just go round??

----------


## Anon22

> Maybe maybe.....
> but wouldnt ir be easier to just go round??


well, Duh!

----------


## Themis

Depends on the mountain, Night.  :Wink:  Think Alpes, for example.

----------


## samercury

lol

Evanescence songs make me feel peaceful....

----------


## Nightshade

thinking metaphorical actually

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Anon22

Night... >.> you're making no sense at all...

----------


## Nightshade

DO I ever make sense??
Im just sya exactly what it ios Im thinking and as I tend to think in abnormal and often what so called"normal " people think of as backwards its not suprisding.
for instance if I was building on of those lego brick buildings Im quite likly to start with the top!

----------


## samercury

> DO I ever make sense??


lol........

----------


## Nightshade

I need to tell someone ...Hey I make sense!!

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking about which songs I should put onto my ipod

----------


## RobinHood3000

If that's the case, why not head over to the "10 favorite songs" thread for a starting point?  :Tongue:

----------


## samercury

I want to hide in a shell.....

----------


## Riesa

two things:
why does samercury want to hide in a shell? Is she feeling turtleish? or clamlike? I hope she's okay, 
and the other thing is: Wow, this is my 500th post! It's a small number in comparison to some around here, but for me, not shabby.

----------


## Anon22

is wondering the same thing...

Congrats ^_^

----------


## Nightshade

Jealousy is one of the 7 Deadly sins isnt it?

----------


## Anon22

Umm... not sure... I think its Envy.

Pride, Envy, Glutton, some other things...

----------


## AimusSage

yep, seven deadly sins, guilty on all charges, but still alive and kicking.  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Lust, pride, envy, greed, sloth, gluttony and wrath

----------


## Riesa

I like the Pam's custom user title, 'hopelessly unoriented' makes me feel quite dizzy.

----------


## Scheherazade

Is the three PMs strike valid for me too?

 :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

what 3 Pms strike.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

Night, poetry doesn't require a reason, but in the case of the exact reversibles, I wanted to see if I could do it and if any magazine would take such an obvious departure from the norm. I've written perhaps 20, had them all taken by various small press magazines, and it isn't easy to do. You must *exact reverse*, all you may change is punctuation. There's another posted on the poetry forum. I'm weird, y'all should know that by now!  :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :Nod:

----------


## smilingtearz

1) what's 3 Pms strike?
2) I hate winters!
3) What will i wear to college tomorrow?
4) Will I ever finish the syllabus before my exams??!!
5) Why do we have EXAMS??
6) Why do you fall in love with someone right before your exams....and then not be able to concentrate!!!

7) Which member on the Litnet forums has the custom user title as *"used register"*

----------


## Riesa

I can't truly enjoy this beautiful weather, we need some rain so bad. When is that Donkey going to have her baby??? She can't get much fatter without exploding.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Pure Joy just posted a picture on a post with out a link.. Joy  :FRlol:   :Wave: 
Yay....

----------


## Nightshade

> Night, poetry doesn't require a reason, but in the case of the exact reversibles, I wanted to see if I could do it and if any magazine would take such an obvious departure from the norm. I've written perhaps 20, had them all taken by various small press magazines, and it isn't easy to do. You must *exact reverse*, all you may change is punctuation. There's another posted on the poetry forum. I'm weird, y'all should know that by now!


Err yes I know . I dont think I said anything about it did I  :Confused: 
If your talking about the mountain thing that was somthing else entirley.
Ekkk I think IM getting sick I feel so tierd and drained recently and Im getting about 9 hours sleep a night.
 :Yawnb:

----------


## Pendragon

Smile a while tonight, Night
.....Allow yourself to drift away on the moonbeams
..........Immerse yourself in the Sea of Serenity
................And curl up like a little puppy and rest
......................Even the Night gets jetlag at times

----------


## Anon22

Why did my brother have to eat all the food while I was taking a nap?
Why couldn't I fall asleep yesterday at all?... ;-;
No sleep, no food. Guess I'll have to go with cereal.

----------


## Raven Kaj

I'm going to be 28 in about two weeks and I have a WHITE hair dead center above my forehead. I've only ever dyed my hair once about 6 years ago with stuff that washes out after 30 days, and it was on a dare. Weird thing is that I'm fine with the hair. But I'm eternally young because "You're only as old as you feel". It's Charactor  :Biggrin: 

Riesa: Best wishes to the donkey and her bloated belly. Are you hoping for a "jack" or a "jenny"??

----------


## Kaltrina

PIZZAAAAAAA yummmm  :Nod:

----------


## smilingtearz

Noel...............

----------


## Pendragon

"Yestderday, this day's madness did prepare..."  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Pendragon

"Yesterday this day's madness did prepare..."  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Riesa

> Riesa: Best wishes to the donkey and her bloated belly. Are you hoping for a "jack" or a "jenny"??



A jennet! or a Jack. I just hope its spotted like the sire.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaltrina

the clock is moving so slowly....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## smilingtearz

the days are getting colder!

----------


## smilingtearz

no one's posting only three members online
smilingtearz, rhei_27, sunlover
3 members 164 guests

sunlover's the newest member rightnow ... :Wave:  hey sunlover if you read this
it's Bsturdy's birthday

the newposts display page just changed....only 5threads...I'm the last one to post on all

im getting bored
guess i'll log off and come back after some time!

----------


## Nightshade

bah ! *scream* why why why 
Can anyone xplain to me the need people have to argue over religon?
 :Confused:

----------


## Kaltrina

strange.... life and things around us are so strange sometimes...




> Can anyone xplain to me the need people have to argue over religon?


 I don't understand that either Night... that's why I never argue because I hate when people argue about religion and at the end of the argument they all come at the same point they started in the beginning...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Not necessarily. The argumentative progress, though unlikely to cause huge paradigm shifts in either combatant, can perhaps help the participants to refine their respective opinions of the other.

----------


## Kaltrina

yes that is true but people tend to argue and fight and not try to understand others opinions, just say what they have to say...

----------


## smilingtearz

selfishness...the most highly rated virtue

anyone care to explain this?


Edit: thank God you're all online!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> selfishness...the most highly rated virtue
> 
> anyone care to explain this?


Errr in a way maybe say you do good things why doe anyone do a good thing? because the want o, because it makes them feel good because its right so they are apperasing ( is that the word??) their conscience.
In otherwords they do it for themselves therefore they are selfish.
QED
 :Biggrin: 
I want to make soup but the parsnips seem to have hair growing on them, should I still use them, or walk a mile in the freezing cold for more????
Use them, I think.  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

that's exactly the kind of answer i wanted!

all of us are selfish aren't we?

man! im asking a lot of questions!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.

----------


## Kaltrina

thinking: Pen changed his avy and the new one is awesome...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hazel-Ra

I'm thinking why I can't find a replacement filter for my dustbuster in google, grrrr!

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking if its high time i go back to studying for my exams....

umm...Naaaaaaaaah!

----------


## Hazel-Ra

Oh yay, I found it! Jesus, just turned 25 and I excited about finding a new filter for a dustbuster??! Scary!

----------


## smilingtearz

UHuh?.......

----------


## Hazel-Ra

Sorry, I'm lame and I know it! But you know how irritating it is when you can't find something you need. Dustbusters, btw, are fantastic for picking up ciggerette ash when an ashtray spills, but it buggers up the filter quite quickly!

----------


## smilingtearz

that's new information hazel...thanks..
and you aren't lame... It was me who did not understand what you said!

*scolds herself for being so Ignorant!!*

----------


## Themis

Someone should be studying again ...  :Frown:  And someone else should extend my vacation though I have no idea who that could be.

----------


## Kaltrina

All these beautiful avys... hmmmm  :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, no if only the lentils were ready....
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

nobody is online.....  :Bawling:   :Eek2:

----------


## Riesa

Capt. Jean-Luc Picard

----------


## smilingtearz

Noel...............

----------


## smilingtearz

J'aime la musique douce, il éclaire le coeur


 :Smile:

----------


## Themis

The opera has no actual sense except to remind women that they are far too thick and their trousers and skirts are far too tiny for them.  :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Pen's got a slick new avatar, and I'm glad he's on MY side in the Great Sherwood War!

----------


## samercury

...have to finish this..... -_-....

----------


## smilingtearz

*700!* YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

Its been a long long time since I looked into the mirror....

----------


## Kaltrina

I wonder why does Robin think I am a coquette...  :Biggrin:  *flatters eyelashes*  :FRlol:   :FRlol: 
Robin could you please explain that to me...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Cold cold cold Im going to finish watching star wars today yay!  :Banana:

----------


## Themis

Finished the case, yay! But I wonder why writing three pages takes such a long time when normally, I could write ten or more in that time. At least, when writing a story.

----------


## Kaltrina

what should I do to entertain myself?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> I wonder why does Robin think I am a coquette...  *flutters eyelashes*  
> Robin could you please explain that to me...


Uhhh...umm...~tugs on collar~...I-I'm not quite sure what you mean...  :Blush:

----------


## Nightshade

Kaltrina visit Digital's role play game forum...... :Nod:  
errr http://homeofrpgs.proboards77.com
yes thats it ;D

----------


## Pendragon

Whoa! Robin turned into Dr. Honeydew suddenly!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## samercury

I like Pen's new avy ^o^

----------


## Pendragon

Thanks, Sam, m'Lady! Spent quite a while making that one!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

Nicely done, Pendragon. Multi-talented, you are.

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## RobinHood3000

Uhhhhh...huh.

'Zat yer report card, there, missy?

----------


## samercury

lol......live-evil  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Uhhhhh...huh.
> 
> 'Zat yer report card, there, missy?


*nods frantically*

----------


## shortysweetp

i am think that scher is wonderfully smart and got much better marks than i did

----------


## Nightshade

I thought she was shouting Abba for a minute there.  :Rolleyes: 
Yes smart definitlety

----------


## Pendragon

Muppet Mania, Rizo! 

Hickory-Dickory-Doc
The Rat ran up the clock
The clock stuck ONE!

(cue music)

One-Two-Three O'Clock, Four O'Clock Rock!
Five, Six, Seven O'Clock, Eight O'Clock Rock!
Nine, Ten, Eleven O'Clock, Twelve O'Clock Rock--
We're gonna rock around the clock tonight!

 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  That was one of my favorite episodes! One of the first with Rizo and the rats!

----------


## Kaltrina

don't know my mind is all mixed up...

----------


## Pensive

Goodbye!

Goodbye!

----------


## Riesa

Have a nice time Pensive, Bon Voyage.

----------


## smilingtearz

good night people......................zzzzzzzZZZzzz......!

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking I hate electrical diagrams (spent the entire day at work going through drawings attempting to calculate essential loads and the panel boards they are wired to)

----------


## Nightshade

:Yawnb:  bedtime me thinks, 
umtidee yada umtidee yada umtideeya da dee !
 :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

Why even bother?..........

----------


## smilingtearz

shampoo........

----------


## Weeping Willow

Got to go to work!!!!  :Frown: ... why oh why??.. BOo hoo  :Bawling:

----------


## smilingtearz

please don't cry willow...........

----------


## Themis

Now would be a good time to wake up. Instead, I have already been to town and learned that my professor was not supposed to give a lecture this morning! :Mad:  Though it was on the list we received at the beginning of the semester, in october. How can anyone be so messy?!

----------


## Nightshade

How much longer how much longer?? I have things to do and "some people" wont hurry up and leave so I can strat work onmy suprise.

----------


## Pendragon

I remain unconvinced that thinking actually changes anything for better or worse, it just stagnates the pond...  :Frown:

----------


## samercury

Someone disappointed in you... .. . .. ...

----------


## Nightshade

Elton John is coming within an hour or 2 of me on Concert  :Eek2:  have to go have to go...errr sold out  :Frown:   :Bawling:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Elton John is coming within an hour or 2 of me on Concert  have to go have to go...errr sold out


Awwww...bummer.

----------


## Pensive

Shall We Dance?

----------


## smilingtearz

People should learn from their mistakes..............
Why then am I making this mistake again?...
I'm ready to take the risk and face the consequences...
...Again?? Am I?
...hmmmm.....

----------


## Kaltrina

I keep repeating these lines from the song All I know in Chicken little

I bruise you
You bruise me
We both bruise
So easily
Too easily
To let it show
I love you
And that's all I know

All my plans
Keep falling through
All my plans
They depend on you
Depend on you
To help me grow
I love you
And that's all I know

I just love the song and the voice of the Five for fighting vocalist...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

I wonder what would happen
If I just threw all my masks away
And let you see the lonely man
Behind the masquerade?

From _Masquerade_ by Raven Darkendale

----------


## samercury

Studio Ghibli animes have such beautiful background music.. . .. .

----------


## Nightshade

ugg do I reallly have to wake people up for schoool already?! :Eek:

----------


## Miss Darcy

I'm thinking, wow, the Karlovy Vary Symphony Orchestra has worked with artists such as David Oistrakh, Pablo Casals, Mstislav Rostropovich, and Aram Khatchaturian in the past. This is the orchestra that gave the European premiere of Dvorak's New World Symphony. Coincidentally, we saw the hall it was performed in while on tour with orchestra, and we also performed in the concert hall that is the Karlovy Vary's orchestra's main venue.

----------


## Themis

People who wake me up when I'm trying to get some sleep should not be allowed to turn their telephone off when I am calling them back. What did she call me for if she is not responding now?!

----------


## Kaltrina

Why can't we just put the knowledge in our head straight from the book without having to read the whole book for several times and then repeat all that... ugghhhh... I hate that...  :Brickwall: :

----------


## Nightshade

owwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

----------


## Pensive

I sang of leaves, of leaves of gold and thorns there grew. *slapping her own face*

----------


## Pendragon

I stoped along the road of life to smell the roses and a bee stung me!

----------


## Darlin

I'm so tired. I don't want to get up but I have to.

----------


## Kaltrina

Tenses, adjectives, adverbs, prepositions, comparative and superlative.....  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## Pendragon

I think someone above me is up for a language exam!  :FRlol:

----------


## smilingtearz

Bryan Adams.....WOW....*lost in dreams*

----------


## Riesa

> I'm thinking, wow, the Karlovy Vary Symphony Orchestra has worked with artists such as David Oistrakh, Pablo Casals, Mstislav Rostropovich, and Aram Khatchaturian in the past. This is the orchestra that gave the European premiere of Dvorak's New World Symphony. Coincidentally, we saw the hall it was performed in while on tour with orchestra, and we also performed in the concert hall that is the Karlovy Vary's orchestra's main venue.


I'm thinking, wow, Miss Darcy is one extraordinary person!

----------


## Themis

I wish I could sleep!  :Frown:  I shouldn't have drunk the second coffee, now I'm not only awake but shaky too. And feeling ill.  :Sick:

----------


## Riesa

Why is my three year old singing, oh yeah, uh huh, oh yeah, uh huh, oh yeah yeah yeah?

----------


## Pensive

I don't need Education
I don't need self control

Teachers, please leave these kids alone.

HEY! TEACHERS, LEAVE THESE KIDS ALONE.

Its just another brick in the wall.

----------


## water lily

I'm trying to think of something clever to post, but then the feeling guilty thing starts, because it would be like cheating, to wait to post what you're thinking until it's something really quite brilliant. As you can see the guilt surmounted the desire to be perceived as witty and interesting.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Nonsense--'tis the writer's creed to wait until what they have is really quite brilliant until they present it to the masses. Welcome, water lily--you are home.

----------


## adilyoussef

I always wonder what is the relationship between growing up and the changes occuring in our behaviour. The way we see the world at a certain age is different from the one at two or three years earlier. Still I wonder how I would be like in the coming years.

----------


## kilted exile

I really should remember to log out, instead of just shutting down my computer.

----------


## Pensive

Sorry Mama, I never meant to hurt you.

----------


## smilingtearz

why do i even bother to try and be sweet when he's being so nasty all the time?!

----------


## adilyoussef

Why do I live?

----------


## smilingtearz

Good Question!
Do you live for others or for yourself?

----------


## adilyoussef

I really don't know. 

Shall I ever get an answer?

----------


## samercury

I have to learn how to say "no" to people.....

----------


## Kaltrina

I hope I get the job...  :Goof:

----------


## Nightshade

I hope you do to kaltrina.
Im thinking ..how do I shoten my new skipping rope??!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wrap it around your hands, or grow taller.


So...stressed...

----------


## Kaltrina

I like Night's and Sam's new avys...  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

thanks.. . . .. 

Here we go again  :Rolleyes:

----------


## smilingtearz

endless, isn't it?

----------


## samercury

What's endless?

----------


## Pendragon

Would it really be worth the effort to try to describe what "endless" means, or would that, in and of itself just become endless?  :Brow:

----------


## Kaltrina

I don't like performing a simultaneous translation...  :Brickwall: :

----------


## hemial

When will my Little One stop crying about her feeling sick?

----------


## Darlin

All Monday mornings should be as slow and peaceful as this one!

----------


## Pendragon

What I think doesn't change reality one bit...unfortunenately... :Frown:

----------


## Darlin

I think I figured out why things are so slow - it's not Monday!  :FRlol:

----------


## smilingtearz

:FRlol:  Darlin...


wut im thinking now... I'm lucky to have found this place...




> What's endless?


the way i keep fooling myself...

----------


## Pendragon

Endless shadows of reality
.....Endless versions of what might have been
..........Endless worrying about if things could be different
...............Endless never ends

----------


## Riesa

Endless mess

----------


## Pensive

Chapter 11........Strange Name for a person, Isn't it?

----------


## Weeping Willow

Will my *Mushroom* soup is going to be tasty!  :Eek:  ..
*Off course it will it's *Mushrooms!* how can it be bad..  :Biggrin:  Joy!!!  :Tongue:   :FRlol: ..

----------


## samercury

"Look what you've done"

----------


## Pendragon

New Computer! Mmmm!

----------


## emily655321

Ooh, congratulations on the new machine, Pen.  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

Yay Pen  :Biggrin:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

When I hear the word "will", I begin to feel uneasy because....

----------


## Molko

What did I do wrong... will he reply? *ponders*

----------


## Pendragon

Great to have a machine that works! And faster!

----------


## Nightshade

I love my friends :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

hehe  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## adilyoussef

I miss my friends.

----------


## Pendragon

I miss Adil, also.  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

I go months without an email and suddenly I get 3 from 3 of my favoouirte people in the world so I reply to all and now silance....... 
Exams even when I dont have them manage to wreck my fun  :Mad:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Outlander

I do not live in Joes apartment, I think I'm seeing ghosts.

----------


## samercury

soo scary  :Cold:

----------


## Pendragon

Groovy!

----------


## Nightshade

I hate forms I hate forms  :Brickwall: :
I wonder if there is a phobia of forms, mind you for a pobia to exsist you have to have a philia and I dont exactly think anyone cant love forms that much!

----------


## Outlander

In the mountains, when you hear a gun go off...
You know a Hunter gave into his need to eat.

In the city, when you hear a gun go off...
You know a Human gave into it's pain and hate.

----------


## Kaltrina

It's a lovely feeling when good things happen to us, isn't it?  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

WHERE DID my wallet go?!  :Bawling:

----------


## Pendragon

Send a dragon to find Night's wallet, he has a built in torch!

----------


## Nightshade

Why thankyou Pen much appreciated!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

Least I can do for a friend. I'm not clairvoyant, after all, so I can't tell you where it is!  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Quack Quock Queek Qaczk Qock Qeek Quazk Quzack Quack Queek Quock Quarck

(I am gooing to beat Robin into Rubber Duckeese Tongue! Yuppers! So Horray)

----------


## Nightshade

Oh cool at this rate Ill make 4,444 before I go away  :Biggrin: 
isnt that tidy??

 :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Quack-quack quack squeak quack quack?
(What's with the funny accent?)

----------


## Nightshade

hey robin 5 more posts to go!!  :Brow:

----------


## RobinHood3000

3. 2, after this one.

----------


## Nightshade

Ohhhh wow I think I might have just rember d with some help from a friend!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

... .. efil.. ....

----------


## Themis

?niaga sdrawkcab gnitirw detrats sah yrucremas fi rednow I


Other than that ... it's cold, I'm bored but I'm happy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Quack Quakc Quack Quakc Quaick Quack

(I think that I am getting fluent in Rubber Duckeese)

----------


## Nightshade

I think I want tos start a collection of famous smiles for avys :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

Thinking about the way I feel today...

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking of watching a one man show...

----------


## Nightshade

whats a one man show?
Thinking I had better get off this computer and get ready for work
 :Frown:

----------


## Themis

@Night: That's a show where only one man appears in or is the "leading character"


Ahhhhh, some girl one the radio had my name!  :Eek:  That's .... mean. That's *my* name.  :Frown:  ....  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Well thast easy enough


 :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

//For Fruits Basket//

----------


## Riesa

It will never be the same, will it?

----------


## rachel

what won't be the same. well actually since everything is in transition nothing WILL be the same but that is so melancholy, can't dwell on it.
Hope everything went well today Pen, I prayed for you.Am thinking about finishing painting and how to keep Hasia from licking the paint of knocking me off the ladder for a laugh or two.(oh the pain)

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol:  *ierd bed time I think goodnight all

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

Time to accept the things I cannot change, change the things I can, and pray for wisdom to know the difference....

----------


## rachel

thinking I cannot believe Pen and I talked for so long on msn and now I feel like I could fall on the floor and sleep for a year but the day awaits, well the rest of it at any rate, I 've been up since three. And I will see what I can do with it.
if any of you know how to help me with this ridiculous problem , a message that kept telling trav that we had a window open and so the picture taken wouldn't transfer to the site, if anyone knows what is going on HELP i want to post my picture before I change my mind.

----------


## Scheherazade

_Please_ someone stop this insanity before _I_ lose my sanity!!!

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking of how my eyes will look like tomorrow when I wake up after I've worked in front of my PC, reading articals, and writing my essay since I woke up till now. Oh my eyes! I'd better change them if I go on working like that.

----------


## Pendragon

Thinking that Scher needs a hug from someone, maybe a cup of tea, a crumpet, and a new novel to soothe her nerves....

----------


## Nightshade

Heavens to Betsie what alot Ive got done and learnt tonight, going to pay for it tommorow but who cares I will have cheesecake--ok maybe cheesey sauce with bit of biscuit but it tastes right at least :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Spent the afternoon at the Metropolitan Museum of Art (New York, of course) looking at an exhibit of Fra Angelico, an early Renaissance (around 1390-1455) painter. I advocate doing a quick search on the internet of some of his paintings. http://www.artchive.com/artchive/F/fra_angelico.html
Quite beautiful. I had a very New York City day. Traveled by subway uptown, walked in the rain to the Museum on the Upper East side (very ritzy area). Amazing how many people were walking their dogs. I had lunch at a NY Jewish deli, a hot pastrami sandwhich, overstuffed on rye bread. And then the Museum and then back home. Even though I live in New York, I hardly ever do this anymore.

Edit: Here's a link with of the actual exhibit: http://www.metmuseum.org/special/se_event.asp?OccurrenceId={9EA9FDD7-13DF-45D7-B7A0-313276A5996C}

----------


## Basil

How many two-bit actors do you suppose have lied to their friends and claimed that they played the role of the Gimp in _Pulp Fiction_?

----------


## Pendragon

I would like to borrow Doctor Who's TARDIS for a little while...just a little while

----------


## Pensive

Life is full of worries. Life is full of sorrows. Life is full of happiness. Life is full of miseries. Life is full of tiredness. Life is full of PENSIVENESS.

----------


## rachel

> How many two-bit actors do you suppose have lied to their friends and claimed that they played the role of the Gimp in _Pulp Fiction_?



er um ninety seven?  :Confused:  

I am thinking how wonderfully passionate and emotional Scher can be.
And I am thinking how wonderful Virgil's day was and wondering if the deli was Koscher enough to have guys experienced in it watching to see if everything was done properly under the law.

----------


## Themis

People who whine about every little detail and let others spend das explaining things to them AND then, get better marks than those people , should be ... exiled. Banned.  :Mad:  And those who did the explaining shouldn't complain.  :Frown:  Though it's so unfair in a way..

----------


## Virgil

> And I am thinking how wonderful Virgil's day was and wondering if the deli was Koscher enough to have guys experienced in it watching to see if everything was done properly under the law.


I don't know how kosher laws work to be able to answer that. I don't know if they would allow you. Perhaps. I can tell you the pastrami was excellent, better than the kosher deli my wife and I go to on Staten Island.

----------


## samercury

Can someone really be _that_ naive?

----------


## Pendragon

[

----------


## Pendragon

The time has come, the walrus said, to talk of many things:
Of shoes--and ships--and sealing wax--of cabbages and kings;
And why the sea is boiling hot and whether pigs have wings?
And if I sould continue with this forum, or move on to other things,
For lo, my heart is weary and saddened; long winter comes before the spring.

----------


## Kaltrina

I love my new office, It's very cozy...I feel like home when I enter this forum...



@ Themis.. I totally understand you...it happens to me a lot, well actually used to happen to me a lot, I was always the one explaining and at the end always the one having not so good marks...  :Brickwall: : but then again I always feel good when i explain things to people and when I help them study better... silly me I guess...

----------


## samercury

Just when you think things can't get any worse  :Rolleyes:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Is something the matter, samercury?

Trying to get my work done...

----------


## samercury

Just found out something -_-.
nvm
~Thanks

----------


## Scheherazade

_Tybalt is dead and Romeo banished..._

----------


## Pensive

Beep, Beep and another Beep...

----------


## Pendragon

I will survive!

----------


## Themis

> but then again I always feel good when i explain things to people and when I help them study better... silly me I guess...


Normally, I do that too. I like explaining things and helping people understand them better. But in that particular case the person got a great mark and I just happened to be positive. 

Ad topic: Thinking ... I ought to attend more courses or oral exams ... then maybe I'll meet him again   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Scheherazade

The tragedy of _Romeo and Juliet_ is a product of external forces rather than inner conflict?

----------


## rachel

that I loved the Prince of Verona......"all are pun ish ed. all are pun ish ed!" I cry at that sorrowful line every single time even if I pinch myself or whack my head.

----------


## smilingtearz

hmm............How will i ever finish my project by friday?

----------


## mingdamerciless

hmmmmmm meine schwester were are u????

----------


## Pendragon

Blessed indeed is the man who can infer the existence of an ocean from a single drop of salt water, for it was not he who shed that tear...DLH

----------


## Themis

Looking for the words "my sister", mingdamerciless?  :Wink:

----------


## Pendragon

NOTICE: UNION APES OF THE WORLD: 

YES, MAN DESCENDED, THE ONERY CUSS!
BUT, BROTHER HE DIDN'T DESCEND FROM US!

----------


## Riesa

Thank God it's Friday.

----------


## smilingtearz

....hmmmm.....

----------


## Pensive

It will make me mad...

----------


## Themis

What will, Pensive?

----------


## Pensive

~Themis, Actually the fever was making me very emotional, in other words, MAD.

Right now, I am thinking about the picture above.

----------


## rachel

Thinking how strange it is people say 'thank God it is friday." The way my shedule works I always say"thank God it is tuesday." Of course that means anyone I want to have a tea with is cranky and whining about how long it is til friday.!

----------


## Riesa

Too true, Rachel, dear. I enjoy everyday pretty much; but Friday justs means the routine for others relaxes. Let's have tea together, I won't whine! Chin-chin.

----------


## fayefaye

Absinthe is ****ing deadly. Even without the wormwood.

----------


## Virgil

> Absinthe is ****ing deadly. Even without the wormwood.


Oh, oh. Sounds like a bad experience.

----------


## Riesa

We are making an Italian feast this weekend
Caesar Salad-from scratch
Baked Ziti
and Tortoni,
What wine should we serve?

----------


## mingdamerciless

i'm thinking that unless i find something soon I might have to wear my birthday suit to that dance tomorrow!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hmm. I can't imagine a VAST number of complaints in response to that one. But if you insist on not getting arrested (or worse), you could always make something out of duct tape.

----------


## Themis

Typing with a 'bandaged´ index finger is not as easy as it looks. Though I probably can't make this responsible for any sudden occurences of bad spelling and dyslexia.

----------


## Outlander

On November 1st, I stoped watching television, and it was suprisingly easy.
(you should see the look on peoples faces when I tell them that I've given up worshiping the mighty box of flashing colors and pretty people)

Unthinkable to some, and still others go on like I'm kidding. 
I like to watch the different reactions, and a few have tried 
to tempt me with video tapes and dvds. Drama dealers!

Now,(other than what is necessary) 
I think it is time for me to learn what life is like without use of oration.

That will do away with time consuming and often mudane conversations, phone calls will be short and too the point, and I will not call anyone.

This, in my opinion, is a good idea.

In three months, I will find something else to be rid of.  :Smile:

----------


## rachel

I used to pick things for one year at a time except reading books before the fifth century. I went five years for that one and then forgot to begin reading a stack of them on New years eve as I had planned to.

Forgiveness is not an emotion but an act of the will. I will to forgive. You have to let go of any high opinion of yourself though orthe value of yourself but oh it is the most freeing thing, the most glorious thing. It feels Kingly somehow

Riesa I am making the chu pastry and grinding the coffee beans and steeping a pot of special tea as we speak. I can hardly wait until you come. What an honor!

----------


## fayefaye

> Oh, oh. Sounds like a bad experience.


Nah, it was great  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> We are making an Italian feast this weekend
> Caesar Salad-from scratch
> Baked Ziti
> and Tortoni,
> What wine should we serve?


Red, of course. I don't ususally get hung up on whether its cabernet or merlot or just about any other red. A good red is a good red for the most part.

----------


## Riesa

We went with a Hoya De Cadena. Highly recommended by the supermarket wine guy. I'm sure he recommended the same wine or eggs and oysters in one breath, so we will see.

----------


## Virgil

> We went with a Hoya De Cadena. Highly recommended by the supermarket wine guy. I'm sure he recommended the same wine or eggs and oysters in one breath, so we will see.


Just looked that up, a tempranillo, a Spanish wine. I really like them, and Spanish wines are a great value. They don't carry the prestige of French or Italian wines, which is good because that must keep the price down. I think they're as good.

----------


## Outlander

I may have to pick something else, as much as, I think it would be cool to know what it's like to not speak, - My family is having some serious problems with it. 

Oh, well -
Now they get to hear me complain about not being able to not complain.  :Smile:

----------


## Pendragon

_Eagles_

It's a wonder I'm sane after all I'm been through,
(But I'm cool)
I really can't complain but sometimes I still do
Life has been good to me so far!
Here at the Sad Cafe!

----------


## Taliesin

The most terrible thing God could do would be romantic irony right now.

----------


## Pensive

Now Or Never!

----------


## smilingtearz

wow such a pretty rose...

----------


## Virgil

> wow such a pretty rose...


Hi Eva.  :Wave:  I haven't seen you around as much lately. You must be busy. I keep looking for you to post a joke.

----------


## rachel

the smile of a baby and the smile of a really cheery elderly person bring the world back into proper focus. Both are so helpless in many ways and yet they can be so happy just existing.

----------


## Riesa

What a nice relaxing day today was.

----------


## Pendragon

It was a rainbow day today. Eva (SmilingTears) will know what I mean...

----------


## rachel

I am glad Pen.
I am thinking how grateful I am that Trav at least managed to get baby hasia and my photo on my profile. Now if we can only figure out the pixel stuff for an avy.
It is so tiring I felt like screaming. now I just need to go to bed.

----------


## Themis

Thinking ... what a cute baby in rachel's profile!

----------


## adilyoussef

How I like little children!

----------


## RobinHood3000

> I am glad Pen.
> I am thinking how grateful I am that Trav at least managed to get baby hasia and my photo on my profile. Now if we can only figure out the pixel stuff for an avy.
> It is so tiring I felt like screaming. now I just need to go to bed.


You'd have to go into a photo-editing program and shrink it down so that its widest dimension is less than or equal to 100 pixels, I believe.

----------


## Pensive

Bang Bang ...

----------


## kilted exile

> You'd have to go into a photo-editing program and shrink it down so that its widest dimension is less than or equal to 100 pixels, I believe.


You can do that using the Paint program that probably came with your computer.

----------


## Scheherazade

_The best lack all convictions, while the worst 
Are full of passionate intensity._

----------


## rachel

thank you SO MUCH, you've made my day.
I am thinking how I can't wait just for today to get this little bundle of energy to bed.
In the last hour she has thrown her animal crackers into the freshly drawn dish water,emptied everything from the computer table, picked to pieces crackers with a pen and threw it all on the floor while humming happily,dumped her room completely upside down,wept while watching Cinderella weep and at the same time trashing the rug and now is again hording anything of ours she can find and putting the items into her little cupboard. I pray before going in there. So although I have already cleaned, as soon as I put her down I will clean everything once more, wash the hardwood floors, do some baking and then write and work on new shades. And once she wakes up it will start all over again. She doesn't mean to be naughty and she does clean up a lot herself(argh!!) it is just that she loves to be creative.
my friend's baby just sits there and is perfect. dear Alexandra, she runs when she sees baby Hasia!

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking did this not used to be in the games Thread section, or am I imagining things?

----------


## mingdamerciless

> Hmm. I can't imagine a VAST number of complaints in response to that one. But if you insist on not getting arrested (or worse), you could always make something out of duct tape.


ooo i wish i had read that before i went. The bin bags were slightly OTT i think.

----------


## Pensive

Yo Yo Yo Yo - Cheers - Yo Yo Yo Yo

----------


## rachel

I wonder if I will complete the last faerie story to go in my collection of short stories-faerie style. then off to the editor. If I get a good offer I will use part of the money to set up some sort of fund for street people needing to go to school to get basic education before moving on in life. They often don't have even an alarm clock or proper clothes or even grooming skills because of the traumas they have suffered just staying alive.

----------


## adilyoussef

Time is going slow when we want it to go fast and very fast when we need it to slow down. Such a stubern thing time is.

----------


## Fontainhas

I feel...mad. I got a negative grade on my Philosophy test.

----------


## Themis

Thinking I agreee with kilted_exile. The last time I was here it _was_ somewhere else..

----------


## kilted exile

Thinking I am glad I dont work for the city of Vaughan.....by the sounds of things they just lost not one but two pipes.

----------


## rachel

losing pipes, 
is that a bad thing. 
What happened, did some Scottish guys get too tipsy and fall off a bridge following bagpipe practise. I don't understand.  :Confused:

----------


## kilted exile

> losing pipes, 
> is that a bad thing. 
> What happened, did some Scottish guys get too tipsy and fall off a bridge following bagpipe practise. I don't understand.


They lost a 600mm Watermain, which then caused a sanitary sewer line to collapse and destroyed a major intersection. When a pipe goes completely it has the same effect as a very localised earthquake - ground swells up then just sinks. The road is out of comission for a week. A real headache for the staff who are gonna have to fix it.

and no this time it wasnt caused by a drunken scotsman  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

"This time"???

----------


## Pensive

Boo Boo Boo!

----------


## Hazel-Ra

I feel hungover but I haven't had a drink for 2 weeks!!! This isn't fair!!!

----------


## adilyoussef

I'm not what I was and what I'll be
I'm not what you are and what I should be
I'm what I'm with all the things that make me
Not like you and you not like me
But you though different from me
Are like me free and whant to flee
From what we are and try to be
Anything else beyound our destiny

----------


## Pensive

It is a good piece of poetry.

----------


## smilingtearz

I have been missing out on so much!
I wish to hang around this place all the time, but my classes don't give me free time

and yeah Pen, of course i understand...and know what...it was a rainbowday for me today

and virgil...I'll post today on the jokes thread  :Nod:  just becuase you're looking forward to it  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

oh btw... hi pensive  :Wave:  how are you little friend?

----------


## Pensive

Hi Eva, I missed you too. It is very nice to see you. I am quite ok.

(I am thinking that it is really good to see Eva)

----------


## smilingtearz

aww...and im thinking its so cute of her to say that!

----------


## rachel

little Eva,
the world is always so much more beautiful when you are around. 
I am thinking how much a family you all have become to me and how I treasure each and every one of you and worry over you just like I do my own family. And to think I was so scared of Admin I almost didn't hang about.!

----------


## Pensive

My story like that of Afghanistan has no begining and no end - said by Christina Lamb.

----------


## Themis

I think that this afternoon would have been spent in a much better way if I had actually studied. I'd be much happier now, more content ... and I wouldn't wonder about what-if-s.

----------


## Pensive

Ah, God Bless these holidays!

----------


## adilyoussef

Why when we are in a rush, things go on not like what we would like them to?

----------


## kilted exile

please dont go on strike, please dont go on strike, please dont go on strike, please dont go on strike, please dont go on strike, please dont go on strike

that about sums up my current thoughts

----------


## Pensive

Bonjour........

----------


## Taliesin

Wooooooohoooooooooooo!!!
We're gonna sprout wings.

And skating rocks.
Catching games on ice are fun too. (where some players try to catch others and when they do, they must stay in one place and can be resqued when other non-catchers touch their skate)

Even if you are skating for the first time in your life. (as we were)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ooh, sounds like fun! I've never been more than passable at skating, but I can Moonwalk on roller skates!

----------


## Pensive

A Poem About Pensy (Pensive) And Pansy:

Pansy was a little birdy
She was owned by Pensy

Pensy loved her so much that she never left her out
Pansy realized that and she knew that she was stout

Pansy was strong
Pansy was never wrong

She used to argue with Pensy
And always won she

Her life was beauty
She was Pensys cutie

She struggled for her existence
But she had to die

Pensy loved her
So she had to cry

That was the story of Pensys blue birdy
I will never forget Pansy says Pensy

Pensy still visit her grave
Actually Pansy is buried in a book case

There she lies, strongly and silently
Pensy stares at her and weeps bitterly

(I am thinking about this silly poem of mine.)

----------


## Themis

It's a shame what people can do these days and call it "advertising".  :Mad:

----------


## Darlin

I wonder what all the lurkers get out of reading peoples posts in the general chat section? Is it gratifying somehow? Lurking in the shadows. Curious.

----------


## RobinHood3000

I think I'll do some hunting. For spammers...but only for sport. SPAM tastes icky (and starrwriter isn't here to read this! HA!!!).

----------


## Pensive

~ ~ ~ Salut! ~ ~ ~

----------


## Scheherazade

'Life resembles a novel more often than novels resemble life.'

George Sand

----------


## Fontainhas

RAWRHASGN IFJGMVBHDUFDVNDJTRIPCU. that's all I think about.  :Banana:

----------


## Themis

Lisbon ... Lisboa ... okay, what do I remember from my many, many stays there? Uhm ... obrigada .... bom dia ... o favor ... desculpe .... right. That's about it. But at least I know how to pronounce those things... hmm.

----------


## Darlin

> RAWRHASGN IFJGMVBHDUFDVNDJTRIPCU. that's all I think about.


Fontainhas, Love your avatar and your wit!  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

Hide in a shell...

----------


## Riesa

Venus........

----------


## Pensive

I have found a lot of books. Yuppers! Yo Yo!

----------


## Kaltrina

It's a lovely day today  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

20 days of not-at-all and 5 hours ad hoc can't be good. Pity.

----------


## Pensive

She struggled for her existence
But she had to die

Pensy loved her
So she had to cry

*crying*

----------


## smilingtearz

Valentine's Day... it was a wonderful day  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

I hope my brother likes the present I bought for his birthday ... I just couldn't get my hands on a guide on Belgrad... *sighs*

----------


## RobinHood3000

I hope my girlfriend likes my present, as well...

----------


## Darlin

My daughters are the best children a mother could ask for!

----------


## Themis

:Banana:   :Banana:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Cool:  .... thinking in smilies  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Whifflingpin

Unnamable's similies were better than Kilted Exile's bloomers.

----------


## Virgil

> Valentine's Day... it was a wonderful day


Someone must be in love.




> My daughters are the best children a mother could ask for!


How nice, Darlin. How many daughters do you have?

----------


## kilted exile

> Kilted Exile's bloomers.


????????????????????????

----------


## RobinHood3000

Creepy thought, _non?_

----------


## Nightshade

Im thinking lets see--
MY what alot of posts
and I Missed seeing Vienna note to self try the special camera feature on plane next time!
I put on more than half the weight ILost in 12weeks in a week (ITS A DISATER!)
chclate would be nice
I need to change my avy and sigg.
oh and fnally 


> I may have to pick something else, as much as, I think it would be cool to know what it's like to not speak, - My family is having some serious problems with it.


I tried that once just woke up and decided I wasnt going to speak for a day -- sadly I wa at school and the teachers objected so I modified it to only speaking when Im spoken to, but even worse some bright spark decided I was fastig from speach as petince for some terrible awful sin and would leave me alone till I started talking :sigh:

----------


## Pensive

Another local holiday but a very bad event. City is full of riots.

----------


## Virgil

Goodness, Pensy. I worry for your safety.

----------


## Pensive

> Goodness, Pensy. I worry for your safety.


It is alright. As long as I am in the house, it is fine. Things are getting better and government is taking action.

----------


## chef

if he knew would it make a difference?

----------


## Themis

Where did this .... day go? Incidently, what day IS it today? Saturday or Friday? Not that it matters that much. I've still got 400 paragraphs ahead of me, hurrah  :Sick:

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking that higley's avatar is decidedly creepy......little girls just shouldn't have black eyes

----------


## samercury

Years of work...down the drains :/

----------


## Themis

> Years of work...down the drains :/


?



Ad topic - the way I keep marking whole sentences and coloring everything, I won't be able to use my codex at my exam. The teacher probably won't be too pleased by a book that looks like it got into the hands of a four year old.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## samercury

Anyone know where I can find 'Glass Mask'?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## chef

why can't i just go some were else?

----------


## Pensive

When will HP 7 come out?????

----------


## adilyoussef

If a notion of such as "a question" did not exist, would there be no need for answers!

----------


## Themis

Stop thinking, stop thinking, STOP THINKING!

----------


## Virgil

I'm thinking that Themis should not stop thinking about The Illiad.

----------


## Themis

:Biggrin:  Not thinking about the Iliad right now. 

Thinking, I ought to start thinking about the criminal process again.

----------


## Virgil

> Not thinking about the Iliad right now. 
> 
> Thinking, I ought to start thinking about the criminal process again.


Criminal process? You're not thinking of "whacking" me, are you?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

> Criminal process? You're not thinking of "whacking" me, are you?


Not yet.  :Biggrin: 

I was thinking about it because I've got to study for my exam in the criminal law. Part of that's the criminal process.

----------


## Pensive

No School, Another Strike  :Crash:

----------


## Themis

Well, what could _I_ be thinking of?

----------


## sdr4jc

Okay homemade garlic toast and fresh coffee make an insane breakfast.

----------


## rachel

mm, who says so? I was actually just thinking about your name sdr4jc if you say it out loud it is sidforjik, at least that is how I say it.

----------


## samercury

thinking...I love Themis's new signature a lot  :Nod:

----------


## rachel

I am thinking that Same is prettier than all her avys.

----------


## samercury

Thinking that rachel is THE kindest and coolest person ever!!!

----------


## chmpman

thinking, I thougtht that was samerc in the avy

----------


## samercury

:Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## Pensive

I have got so much to do!

----------


## Themis

Where did all the snow come from?  :Eek:  I don't want to go out again. I bet the next time I take a look out of that window, it's going to be a full blown snow storm.  :Cold:

----------


## adilyoussef

How selfish people are? They want everything for themselves. But the irony is that we are all losers. Think about it!

----------


## Nightshade

Is he talking about us???
ahh wjhere did the time go??

----------


## belle ringer

I _was_ thinking about the purpose of life, then changed my mind and thought about popcorn.

----------


## Pensive

What a fool I was, What a mutton-headed dolt was I!

----------


## adilyoussef

> I _was_ thinking about the purpose of life, then changed my mind and thought about popcorn.


I think that that's a wise decission.

----------


## rachel

oh Adil, 
you are sweet. I was thinking about my prayers for Adil yesterday.I give you a hug from Hasia and me.

----------


## adilyoussef

Thank you for the deapth of my heart.

I'm thinking of a way to refurbish my lesson plan.

----------


## Themis

I wish it was summer already.  :Frown:

----------


## rachel

well it isn't but I shall send you a bottle of summer that I kept from last year to cheer you up little lady.

I wonder how long publishers make you squirm before they start negotiations with you and get on getting on with things.

----------


## Themis

Probably a long, long while.

Thanks for the thought. Even an imaginary bottle of summer can cheer me up.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

I get to dresss up at work today YAY!!!
I soo think that advert you know the mars one things to do to make life more fun like over dress for work and here is the waitres in a posh dress and dripping jewlry?
I feel like that I LOVE fancyy dress.

 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

How I wish it was 5:00 PM and I was getting ready to go home, but no it isn't... I feel so sleepy and I have to be in the office for another 8 hours... :sigh:

----------


## mingdamerciless

> I wish it was summer already.


*yawn* don't i know it. hibernation is getting boring now. i keep dreaming i'm at the beach, withdrawal symptons already??

----------


## Themis

Oh dear! I just realized I keep thinking of people who are at least 3 years younger than me that they´re still "little". Like children. Which they are technically spoken, but still ... that's weird.

----------


## Pensive

Don't work hard! It will do you no good. DONT WORK HARD! UNDERSTOOD?
I worked hard but it did me no good so NEVER rely on your hard work.

----------


## Kaltrina

I would sure like to eat some rice right now..... yummmy

----------


## Themis

> Don't work hard! It will do you no good. DONT WORK HARD! UNDERSTOOD?
> I worked hard but it did me no good so NEVER rely on your hard work.


Uhm, okay. But if I fail my exam I can blame you for it, right?  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! If I ever start sounding like I want kids somebody shoot me-- It would probably be an aide to humanity  :Flare:

----------


## Doctor Boogaloo

I'm thinking... Wolf Blitzer needs a vacation.
I'm wondering... which wine goes best with cocktail weenies?
I'm thinking... the Oscars are crap.
I'm thinking... March break is just around the corner.
Finally,
I'm praying it ain't contagious.

----------


## rachel

hey Doc,
I am thinking you need to come to Vernon and liven things up!

----------


## Doctor Boogaloo

rachel:
I'm on my way. I love towns that are actually guy's names.
(Now, where's my ointment....)

----------


## adilyoussef

thinking to get back to sleep

----------


## Nightshade

Im thginking Im spending my lunch break helping the person beside me Ill neverget through the post

*sigh*

----------


## Pensive

My mom called me and gave me Kit Kat. It is lovely to have a chocolate to eat!

----------


## adilyoussef

How would I handle today's presentation?

----------


## Kaltrina

I have so many of those packages to wrap up and just looking at them makes me tired...  :Smile: 

Edit: Adil you'll do great on your presentation, I am quite sure of it... *thumb up*

----------


## rachel

oh Adil, you must be more sure of yourself. You are highly intelligent, wonderful with words and beautiful. what more could anyone ask?

I am wondering what sort of life dear Kaltrina lives, it sounds so ALIVE and lovely.

----------


## samercury

All done.. ... ..

----------


## adilyoussef

Wondering what I'd become without your encouragement!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

the year has only begun to get exciting

----------


## rachel

I am excited for you Bongity and hope you share with us as you go along.

Wondering what will become of me in the next six months.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

How hard a wrestling match can be to both contenders. The amount of conditioning needed in those six minutes is crazy. If that match goes to overtime, the more conditioned one will normally win. Example in overtime one guy tries a double leg takedown, but has no energy left because he was ill conditioned. The other couters by knocking the ill conditioned competitor on to his side and wins.-- It's so much fun.

----------


## thelordofdark

what can I say to her when I'll meet her for the first time!

----------


## Weeping Willow

Where can i get myself a yellow ruber duckie....

----------


## rachel

we just happen to have eight or nine and one large one that fits over the bathtub tap, take your pick dear Willow.

How will I explain,what words will do?......

----------


## Nightshade

honestly some people  :Flare: 
If you copy and paste somthing and then send it on its still a forward  :Brickwall: :  :Crash:

----------


## Pensive

Sometimes, we are happy other times we are sad, but why? why? why? I want to be happy all the time.

----------


## Ryduce

> Sometimes, we are happy other times we are sad, but why? why? why? I want to be happy all the time.


Sunshine without rain is the recipe for a desert.
-Read it somewhere,but don't remember where.

----------


## rachel

that is very beautiful and true Ry. I hope your day is filled with sunshine.
I am thinking it is a wonderful day to get out my sketch pad and my inks and watercolors and work on a couple of little children characters and some flora .
Or I could fall face down on the floor and sleep-for a week would be nice.

----------


## Nightshade

Im think oh I should star one of the books I * have* to read for my various bok clubs but today I just feel like now since I have the tim revisiting old favouirtes.So Roe, tarkington or Burroughs Rice?

----------


## rachel

oh for fun Burroghs Rice. Tell me which one and I will read it to and then we can msn one another. hug hug

----------


## Themis

I wish it would stop snowing already!

----------


## Nightshade

Ahh but when it stops snowing it starts melting the freezing horid I sliped on my wy to work yesterday and landed on my side pretty painful I hsudderr to think what would have happend if a) I hadnt thought to put my hikng boots on and b) my head had smashed into the concrete instead of my elbow.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

current thought: s'mores pop tarts beat all.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Bah--fruit flavors are better.

----------


## samercury

Words...words....words.... :Brickwall:

----------


## Themis

> Ahh but when it stops snowing it starts melting the freezing horid I sliped on my wy to work yesterday and landed on my side pretty painful I hsudderr to think what would have happend if a) I hadnt thought to put my hikng boots on and b) my head had smashed into the concrete instead of my elbow.


Ouch. Okay. Point taken.

----------


## rachel

poor themis. I've taken the liberty of filtching one of Starrwriter's palm trees and the accompany weather and hot trade winds to send to you. He won't notice, afterall he did leave them behind. There, better now, because although I love snow I have had ENOUGH just like you.  :Rage:  

YOU GUYS EAT POP TARTS? we use them for decoupage.we first soak them in a little water and then apply to old newspaper. I have made six angels already and once sanded and painted they are awesome.  :Wink:  

Please let there be sixty two hours in a day, please please please.

----------


## Themis

> poor themis. I've taken the liberty of filtching one of Starrwriter's palm trees and the accompany weather and hot trade winds to send to you. He won't notice, afterall he did leave them behind. There, better now, because although I love snow I have had ENOUGH just like you.  
> 
> .


Many thanks, rachel, it _has_ stopped snowing finally.  :Nod:

----------


## Kaltrina

I am thinking how beautiful Themis' new avy is... I love it... 

Hey Themis you just told me a great news about the snow, because whatever the weather is up there at your country, it comes later in our country, so I guess it will snow for some days but it will stop eventually...  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

:Biggrin:  Funny how the weather works. 

Glad you like my avy, Kaltrina, I like yours too. Though i do wonder what it shows. Edit: Except hands... err ...hm.

----------


## Kaltrina

yep it is funny... it is snowing here right now with a lot of wind...

My avy: those are my hands drawn by my sister, she loves drawing hands and my hands are always the model... in this avy my hands were on my head... but my sister never draws faces...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

:Eek:  I would have thought a professional had drawn the hands. Your sister has got talent, Kaltrina.

----------


## rachel

how strange and complicated even the most simple life can be.

----------


## samercury

chocolate truffles..... :Goof:

----------


## adilyoussef

Getting to bed as soon as possible. Good night everybody.

----------


## kiwifighter

:Confused:  ii'm thinking can anybody tell me how to post your own topic?? i only know how to replpy to thread  :Frown:  well please help!

----------


## kilted exile

Why is it everytime I go to the supermarket I end up buying a load of junk and hardly any actual food? For example I have just returned from what was supposed to be a trip to get some vegetables, and meat to make a stir-fry. However, I have somehow returned with: one box doughnuts; 2 boxes of cereal bars; 4 jello puddings; chocolate; jujubes; waffles; and a box of eggs.  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Goof:

----------


## rachel

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! you remind me of this Irish guy I know. He used to do the shopping for his wife but always came back with about two hundred dollars worth of junk and maybe ten dollars worth of 'real food'. He finally had to get help with his spending and now she shops and they actually have money in the bank.
Two things that actually work :
1. never go to market hungry. Have something if only a cup of hot something a a cookie or two first.
2.write a list, be ruthless and it will really really help
hope you at least have syrup for the waffles  :Wave:

----------


## Themis

> ii'm thinking can anybody tell me how to post your own topic?? i only know how to replpy to thread  well please help!


I every forum there's a button that says "New topic". Just click on that.

----------


## Kaltrina

> I would have thought a professional had drawn the hands. Your sister has got talent, Kaltrina.


 Yep she does, thanks... I really like her drawings... and am very proud of her...  :Biggrin: ... she's my twin...  :Wink: 

thinking I must get away from this chair and start doing my work, which is a bunch  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Sing Super Songs!

----------


## adilyoussef

> what can I say to her when I'll meet her for the first time!


Just be yourself and things will take their usual flow. Let your heart speack.




> How will I explain,what words will do?......


Words just explain themselves. Say what you have to say and things will be what they have to be.




> Sometimes, we are happy other times we are sad, but why? why? why? I want to be happy all the time.


Because life is made of change. We are sad in order to be happy. The one is defined by the other. There would be no hapiness if there was no sadness. Otherwise we would complain of monotony. 




> how strange and complicated even the most simple life can be.


And that what makes of us so eagar to live it.


And about me, I think that I've fallen in love with samercury's avatar. How lovely. I like it.

----------


## rachel

thank you sweet Adil, you are such encouragement.

when will dreams come true, or will they?

----------


## Themis

I'm not sure something that was written on the 30th of January, 2006 could be considered 'news' now. For a "news blog" that is supposed to keep the student well informed about what is going to become of our studies, the lack of information is really remarkable.

----------


## kilted exile

Wow, it's been 10 years already. Most of you reading this (If any of you read this) will be thinking probably something like 10 years since what. I'll tell you what its 10 years since a mentally unstable man named Thomas Hamilton walked into a Primary School in Dunblane (Scotland) and proceeded to execute a classful of 5/6year old kids, together with their teacher with his legally owned Browning 9mm pistol. One of the kids killed was the niece of my highschool Latin teacher, we were in her class when the news broke & I can honestly say I have never seen someone so distraught in my life, and I pray I never will do in the future.
After the horrific events of that day handguns were banned in the UK, a decision which annoyed the hell out of those people who owned handguns for using at shooting ranges. 10 years on, a lot of these people still dont see the problem with owning a handgun. I am fed up hearing every March 13th that "people kill people, guns dont kill people" or the sickeningly inconsiderate "cars kill a lot more people, why not ban cars".
Either these people are being deliberately obtuse, or they are completely stupid. I'll deal with the "people kill people, guns dont kill people" comment first: Of course its people who kill people, however you give someone a .44 Magnum handgun and he'll kill a lot more people in a lot less time. An addition to this comment I have seen is the suggestion that Hamilton would have caused just as much trouble with an ordinary household hammer, which has to be the stupidest thing I've ever heard. If he had been armed with a hammer, someone may have stood a chance of disarming the crazy **** (surprised I've made it this far without swearing).
Now for the "cars kill a lot more people, why not ban cars" brigade, do I really have to do with this crap? Little explanation the majority of people killed by cars are due to accidents, not someone deliberately trying to drive into people!!!The majority of people killed by handguns however are caused by someone pointing the gun at their "target" and blowing their brains out. 
Now I know a lot of innocent people have been "inconvenienced" by this but if it prevents more Dunblanes I dont give a **** how inconvenienced you are. There hasn't been a Dunblane since.

Now to a more depressing subject, those kids should be turning 15/16 and getting ready to make their mark on the world. Instead they lie in graves, while inconsiderate arseholes complain about not being able to fire projectiles at sheets of paper.

----------


## RobinHood3000

I agree--guns seem so pointless sometimes. I once read about a man who brought a gun to a school board meeting. Fortunately, he checked with the proper authorities to make sure it was perfectly legal, registered the firearm, etc. (he seems like a decent enough guy), but really--who needs a gun at a school board meeting??? This isn't 1880s America, for cryin' out loud! The Wild West is dead and gone!

On a hopefully lighter note, at least with a bow you have some idea of the immense power you're dealing with. Pulling backwards on a little trigger belies the horrors the action can inflict on the lives of others.

----------


## Pensive

When the bright cloud of music...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Shouldn't be here, should do my homeworks.  :Frown:  
Here I go!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Pensive

My mother is also calling me to do my homework.

Homework sucks!

----------


## Hazel-Ra

Sorry I haven't been along recently. I've been without internet for almost a month!! I had 79 unread e-mails!!

----------


## Pensive

Hi Hazel, I am glad that you have it back now. It sucks not to have internet for a whole month.

----------


## Themis

I love the law. And i also love the fact that now, when I hear something about a case on the radio, I can place it. It's great to know the background of something, like which paragraph respondes to which delict (not that I do know the exact number just now) and before which court the accused has to appear.

----------


## Taliesin

Lennart Meri, ex-president of Estonia, leader of Estonian independence movement and a writer, is dead.  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Anne Bronte was more talented than Charlotte Bronte.

----------


## Hazel-Ra

Thanks Pensive. I love Jane Eyre, though. I can honestly say I could not put that book down.

----------


## Pensive

Hazel, Try Wuthering Heights and Agnes Grey. They are also great.

----------


## adilyoussef

What should I think?

----------


## AimusSage

I think you should think whatever you feel like thinking. I know what I think, I think it is impossible for me to see the other side of the coin without either turning it over, or using a mirror to see the other side indirectly.

----------


## adilyoussef

We look at the mirror to see ourselves, but we see just a reflection that we make of ourselve. We pretend to see but in reality we only creat an image of what we would like to be. That's why, I think that a mirror is the pure lie of life.

----------


## AimusSage

I dunno, I usually just flip the coin, it's a lot easier to do then finding a mirror. But really, I do not consider the mirror to be the pure lie of life, if anything, it is you who creates the lie. The mirror is just a reflection, and the reflection itself tends to be genuine, it is the mind that perceives the reflection and distorts it, that makes it a lie.

----------


## adilyoussef

So my point and yours are but one. That we creat an image of our selves to hide the reality of what we are. We wear clothes to hide the reality of our nakedness. 

I think I should go to sleep 'coz I getting dizzy.

----------


## Ryduce

I'm thinking history projects suck.Been working for 4 hours.

But it's all good because I have bananas.
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Themis

> But it's all good because I have bananas.


Using them in your project also, are you?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ryduce

If I could make them dance on the paper it would definitely get an A.

----------


## Themis

Now I really wonder what your project is about ... "The history of the dancing bananas"?  :Brow:

----------


## AimusSage

> So my point and yours are but one. That we creat an image of our selves to hide the reality of what we are. We wear clothes to hide the reality of our nakedness. 
> 
> I think I should go to sleep 'coz I getting dizzy.


The reality of what we are is the same as what we see, here the reality of others does not come into it. The lie is the comparison between our reality, and that of others. So when we look in the mirror, what we see is real to us, it is not a lie, only when we compare our own view with that of the rest of the world will we see differences. And that is what the mind does, compare things. That includes our own perception. The result is that we do not just see ourself for who we are, but also how others perceive us. 

I could say a lot more on this if I wasn't so freakin' tired, so time for bed.

----------


## adilyoussef

If we look at ourselves years ago, we will find a change. Then we would compare what we were and what we have become. Then we look in the mirror and project what we should be. What we see in the mirror is the reflection of our bodies but not our minds. Here comes the distortion of the image that we percieve of oursleves. Facing the mirror we see a body that is real, but a mind which's created. For we change and seek change to find the reality of what we are. Through change we experience things to find the answer to "Who am I?" This question of identity is not saught in front of the mirror, but the mirror is the reflection of the new descovery we would make.

I think that this discussion with AimusSage is getting more and more intresting.

----------


## higley

Right now I'm thinking I should have worn different socks with these shoes.

----------


## AimusSage

Indeed it is interesting.  :Nod: 

The reality of what we are is not a constant. It changes with growth, who we were 10 years ago is as much a part of our reality as we are now, or will be in 10 years. The difference is that we reflect on the part that was, while looking forward to the part of our reality that is yet to be. The question Who Am I? takes a lifetime to answer, since who we are takes a lifetime to become reality. Someone can say after 40 years that he is a successful businessman, for example, but that is not all he is. He has been so much more, and will potentially be much more. As he grows, so will his reality. 

The mirror is a tool for reflection. Looking at our self in the mirror means looking at who we are now, who we were, and who we can be. The distortion isnt the body we see instead of the mind. Our reality is both our body and mind. And through the mirror it is possible to see both and reflect on their change. The mind is the part that sees the most change and growth over the years. 

The mind can easily be influenced by the views of others. This also shapes and reshapes our reality. If you tell someone often enough he is a genius, he is likely to start believing it. He makes it a part of his reality. This happens in various degrees of severity, from barely noticeable to extremely influential. This is the distortion that occurs within our reality. It doesnt make our perceived reality any less real, but what we perceive as a result could be defined as a lie, since it is not the same as what we would see if their was no other reality interacting with ours, which would create a pure and truthful view.

It should also be mentioned that when different realities do not interact they will become further misaligned. An example of this would be a Crazy old hermit. Someone like this will see the world around him from a different perspective. Causing those that visit him to think him crazy. Different. While in actuality to him you are perhaps crazy and different. 

To conclude this, our interaction with other realities is what shapes our own reality. What we perceive is not just what we see, but also what others see. The answer to the question 'who am I' will not depend solely on our own reality, but will also depend on our interaction with others.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about my School.

----------


## samercury

Interesting...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Bored......

----------


## jackyyyy

I am thinking about a pirate joke I heard, since all the pirate today... heheh

"Say old man" the young 'un asks at length, for the rum is good and fear and rum are strangers, "say, how come you only have the one leg, what happened to the other?"

"Haar-haaaargh!" the pirate returns as pirates are supposed to do, "I got that there out in the Arrrrtlantic I did, when this ol' shark begins a quaaaarel with me, haar-haaaaar. He got a mighty feast out of my port side leg I can tell 'ee"

"Gosh" remarked the young man, though he may have expressed himself more crudely, "you don't say, a shark bit your leg off."

"Haar-haaaaaar, young 'un, I do say"

"And your hook, I see you lost a hand?" the young man went one regarding the fearsom iron appendage that took the place of five digits

"Haar-haaaaaaaar lad, 'twas fighting the King's own men that happened. I were boardin these here tub filled with gold, when up pops His Majesty's tars and well, one swiped it clean off with a cutlass, before I dives into the sea and swims for me life m'boy and errrscapes to a treasure island"

"That neatly sews up the Hackneyed story" the young man thinks, "Almost"

"And your eye, old timer" he says aloud, "in what tale of daring do did you lose that piece of vital anatomy."

"Haar-haaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrr" cried the pirate, "I gots that on account of a seagull ****tin' in me eye!"

The young man, used now to tales of terror and fight, is a bit non-plussed.

"Seagull **** lost your eye?"

The pirate looked downcast

"Har, well, 'twas only the second day after I got this 'ere hook!"

----------


## rachel

hahahahaha
say Jackyyy do you rent yourself out for parties, and if so may I please book you for the summer?
I am thinking that my best friends from England and most Englishmen are really a little on the mad side. I say that in the nicest possible way!  :FRlol:

----------


## adilyoussef

Looking for an answer to that question
I searched in every mind without exeption
That once I've been a boy and now a man
Was real to the extant I believe it then
But as you said through other's we come to know
What we are and sometimes by lying though
I expect to see it in a mirror
To see a body so real and a soul filled with terror
To know who I'm is but when 
Death knocks at the door and makes me scared like a hen

----------


## Pensive

Hi adil, its beautiful. Have you written it by yourself? It is great.

----------


## rachel

yes darling Adil writes his poems and they are so dream like and lovely. And you too little bird are turning into a great writer and poet.

I am thinking how everyone on this forum is precious and so unique.

----------


## jackyyyy

> hahahahaha
> say Jackyyy do you rent yourself out for parties, and if so may I please book you for the summer?
> I am thinking that my best friends from England and most Englishmen are really a little on the mad side. I say that in the nicest possible way!


I am proud to proclaim my madness, and the rare moments of sanity I can find relief to spare others, and if it overwhelms me. Best expression I heard like this was from a Canadian, " I can say that I am comfortable with my strangeness, can you ? ". hehe

----------


## jackyyyy

> To see a body so real and a soul filled with terror
> To know who I'm is but when 
> Death knocks at the door and makes me scared like a hen



This moved me a lot, well done.

----------


## Pensive

Yay! Atlast 90% marks in Maths!

----------


## adilyoussef

I'm thinking how Pensive will be a great writer in the future, and how I'd like to read her stories about neverland.
I'm thinking how Racher is so dear to my heart and so kind that without her my heart is hollow.
I'm thinking that jackyyy is a nice guy and a good fellow to all people he meets.
I'm thinking and thinking, but you all give sence to what I'm thiking.

----------


## Themis

Thinking that *that* is a rather interesting shade of blue my nails are turning. I should probably close the window but I'm not cold, just my fingers are.

----------


## woeful painter

future plans...

----------


## Pensive

> I'm thinking how Pensive will be a great writer in the future.


I am thinking that Adil has said one of the most sweetest things one can say to Pensive.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Wondering how I'm talking to on icq just now ...  :Eek:  Because I have no idea.  :Goof:

----------


## tn2743

I'm thinking about someone who, hopefully, is sleeping peacefully.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

I'm thinking, "What else can I be thinking except to be asking this question as an answer!"

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I hope someone isn't too exhausted of his staying up all night. Thank you for watching me sleep somewhere...
And I shall get out of baby Hasia's room to see how many guys get drunk at the party.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Not me--I'm the designated driver. And the designated pitching wedge, the designated fairway wood, and the designated putter.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

And the heroic code forbids thee to drink M'lord.  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

I am too naughty!!

----------


## adilyoussef

Being full makes things look different and my ideas more clear then when I'm hungry.

----------


## AimusSage

I'm thinking today was quite the unsatisfactory day. Amazing how a few things can alter the way the entire day goes by. Oh well, at least there is always the evening.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> I am too naughty!!


to be drinking?

----------


## samercury

I knew it wasn't my imagination

----------


## adilyoussef

Should go to bed.

----------


## samercury

New day waiting.. ...

----------


## adilyoussef

I don't understand people....

----------


## woeful painter

I'm thinking...whoa! I'm actaully "thinking"...?! Gee, I had a brain after all! _<takes an x-ray machine>_ Yeah! And it's about a size of a jelly bean!  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that I have never seen a dollar but I have got four pounds....

----------


## woeful painter

You didn't get a dollar but got four pounds...isn't that a lot better? How about throwing a pound on my way pensive?  :Biggrin:  I can't find even a single dime anywhere...

----------


## Pensive

Lol, I meant that I have never seen a dollar. I love to collect different currencies. My brother used to have old coins but he lost them. If, it would have been I, I would have taken care of them a lot.

----------


## woeful painter

Wow, coin collecting! That's great! I used to do that too when I was your age or younger. That was when I still had relatives stopping by from Europe and America. Now, they don't visit anymore, but then I got Middle-eastern coins and Asian ones instead. That's a good hobby Pensive! Keep it up! Good luck!  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

I have got only 4 pounds and our Pakistani coins. The one's my brother had were very unique.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

I am thinking that Pensive sure comes to this page often to think!

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that thinking is to Pensive as much as a painting is to an artist.

----------


## woeful painter

I'm thinking that Pensive is such an intelligent lass! She's already a great person now, just imagine how much greater she'll be in the future!  :Nod:  YAY for pensive!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

math portfolio.... logarithms, exponantial simultaeneus equations... to be honest i'm not really thinking

----------


## belle ringer

Thinking about those preterm babies I'll be handling later on and what I can do to help them more.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Should go to bed...

"Bonne nuit Pays Imaginaire!"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

"The lady doth protest too much, methinks."

----------


## emily655321

Must go to bed. Time to go to bed. Early day tomorrow.

The boy is away on a trip. I don't like going to bed alone.  :Frown:  It's all cold and... boy-less.

----------


## adilyoussef

Why the weather has changed. It was so warm and nice. Such a pity.

----------


## woeful painter

I ought to be sleeping now...but then, I don't sleep at night...in the morning yes.  :Biggrin: 
I wonder how's my princess doing now...hope she's feeling better... :Nod:

----------


## rachel

ah, poor Miss Em, I could get you one of those life size stuffies they make that you can put in your livingroom window or beside you in the car so others think you have a big strong guy there to protect you,. You could call him the 'toy boy?'

Woeful,
what was wrong with the princess?
I am thinking that I really love the people coming to the dinner party tonight but I hate dinner parties, too shy. However besides the buffet and the movie "Black Sheep"(this crowd needs to laugh) I have put out the trampoline in the living room.
More than this I cannot do.

----------


## emily655321

> ah, poor Miss Em, I could get you one of those life size stuffies they make that you can put in your livingroom window or beside you in the car so others think you have a big strong guy there to protect you,. You could call him the 'toy boy?'


 :FRlol:  Oh, my God, Rachel. That's too funny. People would be telling my boyfriend when he got back that there's been some guy sitting in my window all day long! I'd say, "Oh, that's just my toy boy." I can imagine the look I'd get!

Actually, it would probably be the bemused/ironically-patronizing one he gives me when I do something weird (which seems to be often). He just smirks down at me and says, "Aw. I'n't that adorable."




> I am thinking that I really love the people coming to the dinner party tonight but I hate dinner parties, too shy. However besides the buffet and the movie "Black Sheep"(this crowd needs to laugh) I have put out the trampoline in the living room.
> More than this I cannot do.


What a neat idea. Hide the vases! Don't light any candles! Once again, something we have in common: Having company gets me so nervous and awkward, but in my effort to be a satisfactory hostess I always end up doing something they talk about for weeks. Don't have a trampoline, though! That oughtta be fun.

----------


## Pensive

No~No~No~No~No~No~No

Yes-Yes-Yes-Yes-Yes-Yes

No~No~No~No~No~No~No

(Beautiful design, isn't it? huh?)

----------


## myself

im thinking

"i hope everything is fine with her"

----------


## smilingtearz

i'm thinking it's high time i changed my signature..

----------


## woeful painter

Rachel,
she said she was sick and went to a doctor...I'm getting worried already...hope she'll be okay soon...why don't you check up on her too?

----------


## smilingtearz

im thinking... who is woeful talking about?


hey woeful... wished i'd see you around  :Wave: .. how are you doing?..

----------


## adilyoussef

No thought for the moment.

----------


## smilingtearz

I'm thinking... hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Adil!!

----------


## adilyoussef

Yes I have a thought now........ Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Eva! Nice to see you again.

----------


## rachel

I am thinking the world is a much better place with Eva and Adil in it.

----------


## AimusSage

I'm thinking love is a mystery. Its better to let some mysteries be what they are, accept it, and not try to find out exactly what it is. Takes all the magic away.  :Smile:

----------


## rachel

wow, I could not agree with you more. How old did you say you were? that is rather profound.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that I am mad or perhaps I am sad. If I am sad then I should be glad.

----------


## samercury

...and the point of this was to....but...nvm

----------


## adilyoussef

I think that what I should think makes no difference in what I'm in the eyes of others, but with all this wonderfull people here, all my thoughts are made of golden flowers.

----------


## Nightshade

Im thinking HOOORAY!!!
I passedpart of my driving test , I slept nearly 12 hours solid I have TWO whole days running off work the sun is shinng so I can get my washing done and Im going to have lasange tonight for dinner what more could a girl want?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

....a boyfriend I supose!

----------


## Nightshade

Oh God not you too! 
last week I had this call from a telemarketer tryiong to sell me a mobile I tiold huim I have one but I never use it and his reply was "dont you have a boyfriend"
I said no so he says buty our mobiole and then get a boyfriend and youll save money.
Why is it nobody belives I dont want a boyfriend?
That in fact I dont have the time to waste on emotional turmoil
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## adilyoussef

Maybe the mobile seller is right. We are made of body and soul. That's why it's necessary to nourish them both. Eat well and leave your emotions in the marging, you'll be very hungry one day. 
I wonder how such a pretty girl like you has not a boyfriend!

----------


## woeful painter

Wee, nearing my 100th post, after that I'll be taking a long break for awhile for my work will start next week. Yipeee!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I'm worried about a certain knight I know...

----------


## Nightshade

Where is pen?

----------


## woeful painter

I think she's at the other threads

----------


## Pensive

Hehe, I think that Night means Pendragon.

If its Pensive, then I am here. Hi!

----------


## Nightshade

no pens your pens hes Pen

----------


## woeful painter

Oh...I get it...sowie... :Biggrin: 

--------

hhhmmmm...I wonder how long more before my conscience eats me whole... :Frown: 

Though perhaps it isn't too bad of a day...at least I can see my princess is feeling better now...I hope she'll have a bright day ahead...  :Nod:

----------


## woeful painter

post padding...Oh well...

Yipeee! My 100th (nonsense) post!  :FRlol: 

I'd be away awhile now...See you guys in a month or two...take care y'all! bye!  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

I am, I am, I am .... don't know what but that's what the guy in that song has been singing for more than ten seconds now. Maybe I am whatever-it-is too...

----------


## AimusSage

> I'm worried about a certain knight I know...


Lancelot or Galahad?

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm curious as to whom Elizabeth is worrying about.

----------


## myself

i want to get this coursework over and done with!!!!!!!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I'm sad about Rachel's departure.  :Bawling:  

And I'm sure Robin will find very soon who calls me princess.  :Biggrin:  
I like Lancelot btw.^^

----------


## Nightshade

whats this ? humm I smell romance bah dont people realise mushy seson finished in febuary. *grumble grumble* why cant we have decnt gory films I blame television!
well at least I might get to wear my wedding outfit humm but Ill need new shoes
 :FRlol:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
No romance around I'm afraid! Sorry to disappoint! Just a great friendship.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> I'm sad about Rachel's departure.  
> 
> And I'm sure Robin will find very soon who calls me princess.  
> I like Lancelot btw.^^


Humph. This is killing me!! I wanna know!!

Okay, tantrum over.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

HAHA!!
My hero is curious  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

oh good! we need to marry off Papaya and stan first.  :Wink: 
ahhhh do I have a clean skirt for work tommorrow..... Nope 
is it too late to was one now...yes ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 :Eek: 
think think think

----------


## Jay

Trousers?  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

dont have any it was on my shopping list yesterday I only have jeans and Im not allowed to wear those. oh dear humm I could go in my big bridesmad come fdressing up dress they love that dress at work and told me to wear it whenever .

----------


## Jay

Commando?  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

what? hum? no hardly blast Im going to have to get out of my comfortable seat and go cupboard hunting arent I  :Flare:

----------


## Jay

I took some liberty at using the expression, word-formation process in progress here!  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

huh?? ok crisis averted Id forgotten the tartan skirt. 
I think the crier needs an updat sometiome this weekend maybe sunday?

----------


## Jay

Skirts... *shudders* icky!

----------


## Nightshade

trousers ---me--- not a pretty picture for some reason they dont make trousers short enough. *sigh* the trials of being me.  :FRlol:

----------


## tn2743

I'm thinking, someone has gone to bed without reading my goodnight message again~~  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

another new person hello  :Wave:  have you got nick name pam?

----------


## RobinHood3000

> HAHA!!
> My hero is curious


When does the hero get to meet the knight?

----------


## Nightshade

I need to sleep

----------


## Jay

overrated  :Wink:

----------


## kilted exile

Stoked (My BlueJays season tickets arrived today  :Biggrin:  )

**This was meant to go in the How are you feeling today? thread, I have no idea how it ended up here**

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> When does the hero get to meet the knight?


Let's say... when you send me your picture!  :Biggrin:

----------


## emily655321

I can't believe Rachel's going away.

----------


## woeful painter

> When does the hero get to meet the knight?


Sorry to burst everyone's bubbles but it's high time I clear the mist...

You wish to know who the *knight* is Lord Robin? Well, *he's talking to you right now*...

*I'll be away*, perhaps *for good*, and since you're the real *HERO*, I'm leaving everything in your hands  :Thumbs Up:  ..._from a warrior to a noble warrior_...*I beseech thee, keep vigilance over my beloved princess*... :Nod: 

And just to calm down the commotion, _there's nothing going on between me and her_...
Unfortunately, I'm driving on a one way road, I'll have to be contented being accompanied only by my treasured memories...


-----
_Take care, my beloved one...Adeiu..._

----------


## emily655321

Why are you leaving, Woeful? Sorry to hear that.

----------


## tn2743

I'm thinking that if a childish game can make me jealous, then I shall stay awake until I can see clearly again, whilst watching my beloved sleep peacefully.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that life is very cruel sometimes.

----------


## Nightshade

there must be a way to make healthy musli taste betterIm bored with this taste.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Sorry to burst everyone's bubbles but it's high time I clear the mist...
> 
> You wish to know who the *knight* is Lord Robin? Well, *he's talking to you right now*...
> 
> *I'll be away*, perhaps *for good*, and since you're the real *HERO*, I'm leaving everything in your hands  ..._from a warrior to a noble warrior_...*I beseech thee, keep vigilance over my beloved princess*...
> 
> And just to calm down the commotion, _there's nothing going on between me and her_...
> Unfortunately, I'm driving on a one way road, I'll have to be contented being accompanied only by my treasured memories...
> 
> ...


~salutes the Woeful Painter~

Go with honor, fellow Warrior. May the Force be with you.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Should go to bed (without anyone Adil  :Wink:  ). Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams!

----------


## adilyoussef

Same thought. It's late now. Sweet dreams everybody.

----------


## adilyoussef

Goodnight Liz.....

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Goodnight Adil... Take care and see you tomorrow.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hi Adil! Did you sleep well?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Morning, Elizabeth!!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Morning Robin! * bows*

----------


## adilyoussef

Hi Liz! Perfectly well. And You?

Thinking of somthing to eat.

----------


## Nightshade

ahhh what is that ?! 
 :Confused:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Great Adil, thanks.

Thinking about ice creams (how deep  :FRlol:  ).

----------


## Nightshade

wait is are you inleague wiytth the Evvvvvvvvvvvvvvvil penguins too?!  :Eek2:

----------


## AimusSage

In all fairness, they are not really evil, they are simply misunderstood.

----------


## Nightshade

rubbish they are evil!

----------


## AimusSage

Really? I always thought they were just misunderstood, how would you define evil?

----------


## Nightshade

ahhh the witch in brothers grimmm Darn, Im a wimp Im scared to keep watching  :FRlol:

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking pizza or sushi?

----------


## Nightshade

Im thinking I really need to go do somthing constructive :sigh:

----------


## tn2743

> I am thinking that life is very cruel sometimes.


'Cruel' doesn't do this wretched life justice, maybe no word can.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that to think is the thinking of the thinkers that think and think all the time.

----------


## woeful painter

Thinking that...I ought to just stop thinking about the person who's getting on my nerves...he ought to really keep his distance...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking I'd better stop thinking!  :FRlol:

----------


## woeful painter

Thinking...how to contain myself...I really hate the rivals of my watch!

----------


## Pensive

Shaky Shocky Shaken Pear = Shakespeare

Walky Talky = Walt Whitman

Weeping Wit = William Wordsworth.

(Aren't these names suitable?)

----------


## AimusSage

Swiss? Why Swiss?

----------


## woeful painter

Swiss? What Swiss?  :Confused:

----------


## AimusSage

Somehow the international office of my college decided that is where I am going for a year abroad. (It is obligatory for my study to spend half a year studying abroad) Very strange, since it was nowhere on my shortlist of countries I selected.  :Confused:

----------


## woeful painter

Oh...perhaps it isn't going to be that bad. Good luck aimus!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Must find something to eat. Arrowette is going out to hunt her vegetarian dinner!  :FRlol:  
See you guys later and take care.

----------


## woeful painter

I got late for dinner, I didn't have veggies on my plate, they ate it all... :Frown: 

Hey Arrowette, hows about throwing a cabbage over here should you find one!  :Biggrin: 
Have a good dinner!

----------


## grace86

I'm thinking, why do I feel like I am anxious? Maybe I'm just hungry.

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking of having a shower. It's very hot today.

----------


## Nightshade

WHy Am I still whereing the cooking apron?? 

 :Confused:

----------


## adilyoussef

:FRlol:  I thing because you are so eagar to join the forum.

----------


## AimusSage

You didn't happen to think about cooking all of us now are you?

----------


## adilyoussef

Huummmm, maybe I should flee away before bein cooked.

----------


## AimusSage

Good idea *runs away too*

----------


## Nightshade

Hummm cooked soccer obsessives....... do you thgink you would go with chclate swiss roll??

Nope I think Adil hit on it I sat down at the computer as sson as dinner was ready with my food I forgot to take the apron off  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

*Pfew* That is a relieve, it's hard enough running from the martians, I'd be totaly wrecked if I had to run from a venusians energized Night aswell.  :Goof:   :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

Hummm yes cheesecake anyone?

----------


## Themis

> WHy Am I still whereing the cooking apron??


Because you didn't change out of it? Maybe?


Thinking ... what a wonderful day today was, regarding the weather. And what an absolutely stupid, horrible, [insert adjective here] day it has been otherwise.

----------


## AimusSage

> Because you didn't change out of it? Maybe?
> 
> 
> Thinking ... what a wonderful day today was, regarding the weather. And what an absolutely stupid, horrible, [insert adjective here] day it has been otherwise.


That's a shame, maybe a big  :Biggrin:  will brighten it just a little.

----------


## Nightshade

Or a big smilie hug?
Consider yourself hugged by smilies Thee.

----------


## adilyoussef

It's not fair Night. You served a cheescake when I was having my dinner.

----------


## Nightshade

there is plenty left here have a slice

----------


## tn2743

I'm thinking it's amazing how much work you can do in 2 hours... and kebab shop-keepers sure are friendly!

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking of tomorrow. Ah! Tomorrow is nearing and I'll have a long day.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Should really go to bed now! Sleep well everyone, sweet dreams...

----------


## adilyoussef

Have a good night princess.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hello everyone!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

my finger hurts..... I love weddings....popcorn!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Why did I sprain my ankle?  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

Oooh you poor boy. hey should you be sitting at a computer? when I did my ankel they put it in a plaste cast and I wasnt allowed to put it on the floor for 24hrs and Im guessing as you were on a pubcrawl the other night this is a new injury?

----------


## AimusSage

It is new indeed, incured a just two hours ago during practice. I currently have an icepack on it to reduce the swelling. Sitting in my comfy chair behind the computer, leg on my bed, watching football at the same time.

----------


## Nightshade

Multitasking!  :Eek2:  are you sure your not a she???

----------


## AimusSage

I most certainly am not! I am just in touch with my feminine side, that's all.  :FRlol:

----------


## adilyoussef

It would be so cute to listen to music with friends and espacially to the favorit band.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking Adil is right! As often...  :Wink:  And thinking that seeing a concert together of the same band would even be greater!

----------


## adilyoussef

That's for sure. Thinking that Liz is right too. How much fun it would be.

----------


## AimusSage

You can never go to enough concerts!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking Aimus is right as well. Thinking I'm surrounded by clever people!

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking that these too people are making my lifemore enjoyable.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking the same thought Adil is thinking.  :Tongue:

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking that Liz is reading my thoughts. *scared*

----------


## AimusSage

Thinking that I agree with Adil.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking I might be sharing my mind with Adil. Half brain...  :Cold:

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking tht we should better stop thinking me and AimusSage. 

Oh dear! Would I hve just half a brain? humm hummm

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking we all think too much, I'm going mad.

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking that we are already mad.

----------


## AimusSage

Thinking going mad is actually a good thing in this place.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Let's celebrate and have a mad tea party!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking Aimussage is right.

----------


## adilyoussef

I'm for it.

----------


## AimusSage

Thinking a mad tea party must have a mad Earl Grey Tea!  :Nod:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Great! Do you prefer playing the mad hatter or the mad hare? Maybe dormouse or alice?

----------


## AimusSage

I'll be the mad hare!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Can I be the mad hatter?  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Ofcourse you can, 'Have Some Wine'  :Tongue:

----------


## adilyoussef

:Banana:  As we are!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  
Tea my dear mad fellas?

----------


## AimusSage

Just half a cup please.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Sure but this one is dirty, take another.  :FRlol:

----------


## adilyoussef

And me, would I have some?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Sure! Do you prefer a cup or a half dear?

----------


## adilyoussef

Whaterer, I accept.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Please take a seat, then...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Where is the other half of my clean cup?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

The other half is dirty I'm afraid. Take another!

----------


## adilyoussef

Thank you. What are you surving with tea?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

What would you prefer? Cookies or brownies?

----------


## AimusSage

Tell us a story!

----------


## adilyoussef

Yes a story!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Once upon a time, the Cheschire cat was on his way to the castle when...

----------


## adilyoussef

when.... I'm waiting.

----------


## AimusSage

The Cheshire cat can't go to the castle!

----------


## samercury

Thinking....um....

----------


## ElizabethSewall

when... I can't find the other half. Take another! Going mad.  :FRlol:

----------


## adilyoussef

I'm looking for it too.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

If I find the Cheschire cat....  :Rage:

----------


## AimusSage

But what does he live on?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Bad cat! Always disappearing from sight. How could I know?

----------


## adilyoussef

Thanking God that I'm not working in the morning.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Same thought.  :FRlol:

----------


## AimusSage

ditto............

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Jedi Master always leaves without saying goodbye and his inbox is full. Young Padawan can't even complain...  :Bawling:

----------


## adilyoussef

Who is Jedi Master? And why Padawan is so sad?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Robin is Jedi Master and Young Padawan can't be sad in your company, she just wants to express her complaints.  :FRlol:

----------


## adilyoussef

So cute of you. So I'll try to be as helpful as I could to please Padawan. I'm all ears to her complaints.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I can't complain anymore now...  :Blush:

----------


## adilyoussef

You are a good girl.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

In great company!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Sam is back!  :Banana:

----------


## adilyoussef

Do you mean Samantha?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Samercury  :Banana:

----------


## adilyoussef

Oh yes, that's her. Poor girl, she has to prepare for her exams.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Happy she's back. Hope she's not too tired...

----------


## adilyoussef

Me too, I hope so.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Wondering... Will my master say goodbye before leaving?
Hopeful!  :Nod:  Isn't he a gentleman after all?  :Wink:

----------


## tn2743

I am thinking: "wow, I can't believe it's been sunny for three days in a row here."

----------


## Pensive

Good Luck To Samercury For Her Exams!

----------


## adilyoussef

Good luck to Pensive for her exams!

----------


## tn2743

The lady in the bakery next door gave me another free lunch. How nice!! It must be the sunshine.

----------


## Nightshade

Well I didnt understand that at all how am I supposed to lead a discussion on t?  :Confused:

----------


## Pensive

Thanks adil!

And goodluck to you for everything!

----------


## adilyoussef

:Biggrin:  So grateful to you dear Glady.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hi Pensive! Great poem.  :FRlol:

----------


## Kaltrina

When exams are mentioned I think I am freaking out.... :-O

----------


## AimusSage

Did I mention I'm not mentioning exams?  :Rolleyes:  

Oh, and I think my ankle isn't that bad as I initially thought.

----------


## Jay

Is it even worse?  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

Nope, it's much better. It now comes with my foot attached.

----------


## Jay

Congrats! Got tired of forgeting your foot under the table, eh?  :Wink:

----------


## tn2743

Had too much coffee, my fingers are shaking... scared..

----------


## kilted exile

I am wondering if there is any way to change my username - exile is no longer fitting.

----------


## AimusSage

Are you not still an exile from the land of the kilts? One that has found a new home in the land of the maple leaf?

Congrats on getting your citizenship!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Congratulations!!!  :Tongue:

----------


## myself

mum is telling me to go off and i say yes thinking my ear is hurting me from the ear phones.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hi Myself! How are you?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

More than 1,000 posts, WOW!!!
Celebration...  :Banana:

----------


## NNoah3

Hi Elizabeth!!!!  :Wave: 

Hey that's not a surprise to me if we are posting here instead of working... :FRlol:  :FRlol: 

Just kidding!!!!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hi Noah! How are you?
Yep, that's my break from work.  :Wink:

----------


## NNoah3

I am fine, great to see you.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hope Willow is having fun in London! Hope every fellow member is having a peaceful sleep or a wonderful day!
Pray for my dearest Rachel and her sweet family...

----------


## Pensive

*Wondering that what work Elizabeth do*

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hi Pensive! How are you?  :Wave:  

I study English Civilisation, Literature and Language in University (3rd year). My final terms are close so I have to work most of the time. I like studying a lot but I wouldn't say no to a little nap, hehe...

----------


## Pensive

Hi Elizabeth, I am alright not very good because Monday is coming, the day I hate.

Good luck with your exams!

----------


## Nightshade

how long does it take to drive to from one end of chehire to the other......I want top eat out soon where is a good reteraunt.? :s

----------


## Nightshade

who deleted the beegees from my playlist?!  :Eek2:

----------


## kilted exile

More importantly: Why would anyone have the BeeGees on their playlist to begin with??  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

Why cause Im a freak? I like them well ok I like some of there songs. Anyways is your fault I found out  :Nod:  the song you put in name that song made me think of saved by the bell (or is it the track before that?) ah well Ill have to wait till monday now.
I know who deleted too my sister hates them wth a vengence and they were probably "clooging up the computeras apposed to her 2 Gbs of music  :Mad:  
*sigh*

----------


## woeful painter

I like BeeGees too!!! And yes I'm also a freak!  :FRlol: 

Uh-Oh  :Eek2:  almost flooded somebody's inbox again...I'd better get a grip on my fingers and stop typing  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I agree, the Bee Gees are excellent!

A Sith Apprentice!! Impossible! The Sith have been extinct for millenia.

_A dark force in the galaxy awaits the challenge of the Jedi...the gauntlet has been thrown down, and we have answered._

----------


## ElizabethSewall

YEAH!!! Bee Gees, ABBA, Village People, etc!!!

Let's go _DISCOOOOOOOOO_ dancing!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## AimusSage

A Sith Apprentice? Hmm, better hope you don't encounter a sith lord eh? Then you would be in real trouble.  :Nod:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Du-du duh duh du-da duh-duh-duh...

The Jedi Master lies in wait for the Sith Lord. Show your face, if you dare.

GAHH!! Never mind, Palpatine! Put the hood back!! PUT IT BACK!! Jeez, how did you get UGLIER??

----------


## AimusSage

Why would the Sith reveal themselves if they are so much more powerfull when they can undermine the jedi from within? You should be careful who to trust, master Jedi.  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I already am.

_Is the dark side stronger?_
_No--quicker, easier, more seductive..._

----------


## AimusSage

Yes, the wise Master Yoda! The dark side is not more powerful then the light side. Neither side can exist without the other. They keep each other in balance.

----------


## Nightshade

SO Im not a freak alone any more :Biggrin:  
Still havent found my hard copy of the beegees yet where did I leave my cds?!
 :Confused:

----------


## AimusSage

The Beegees eh? Reminds me of Saterday Night Fever, Disco Dancing  :Banana:   :Banana:  

...Not my kind of music.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking this must be some kind of record...2years&22days to reach 1000posts

----------


## Pensive

hmmm, It might be. "Literature forum Records" thread is gone. Hehe I can't find it or I am too lazy to search for it...well...

----------


## woeful painter

> Du-du duh duh du-da duh-duh-duh...
> 
> The Jedi Master lies in wait for the Sith Lord. Show your face, if you dare.
> 
> GAHH!! Never mind, Palpatine! Put the hood back!! PUT IT BACK!! Jeez, how did you get UGLIER??


In due time Master Yoda, we shall reveal ourselves...
I'm talking as if I have a band of fighters whereas I am but the last of my kind. 
Can't help it...the dark force flows in my veins...I am hopeless LOL!

I believe he bore that face out of his frustration in teaching me  :FRlol:  such a slooooow learner  :Biggrin:  hopeless...

----------


## woeful painter

> Yes, the wise Master Yoda! The dark side is not more powerful then the light side. Neither side can exist without the other. They keep each other in balance.


Aye, well said...I love how both forces can be used to manipulate the universe. 
Siths can do that you know...use both good and bad force...MWAHAHAHAHA!  :Brow:

----------


## AimusSage

But the question is what is the bad and what is good, is one side more evil then the other?

----------


## adilyoussef

Now that I fixe my computer, I should e back working on my research?

----------


## woeful painter

Isn't the bad and the good dependent on the doer and not his abilities? There is no good and bad force, just Force, the good and dark side are merely descriptions of how one utilizes his/her own abilities...for the common good or for chaos' sake and etc...

----------


## AimusSage

I am glad to see you are not indoctrinated by the teachings of the Jedi. But does it really rely only on the force wielder? Is not ultimately the Force a guiding entity influencing or every action?

----------


## woeful painter

Perhaps, since it's overwhelming gifts may sometimes lead us to think otherwise of our sworn principles...But clearly, as you stated, it is but a guide. It is like saying music is evil when we can hear both interesting and uninteresting pieces in it...depends on the expression of the composer...Besides, I believe there is no generally dark Force, just something that's misunderstood or feared...out of losing control perhaps? The dark side truly is seductive...it is easy to get lost into...easy to lose yourself...

but I prefer knowing when to stop a bad action even if I know well how to execute it rather than running/hiding away from it yet succumbing to it in the end and be totallly hopeless...I'm sorry I'm a bit tired, can't make quite sense into my writing...

----------


## AimusSage

Such is the way of the Jedi that they would not have you see the powers that the dark side can offer. They wish to keep it hidden away, their base of power is the fear of the dark side, forever tempting. Only by embracing the dark side can you master the dark side.

_Do not let your anger blind you. Rather, let it consume you and in the purity of your hatred you will find the deaths of your enemies._

One should always try to better oneself. The code of the Sith has this as the fundamental basis. The nature of the universe is as such that it welcomes conflict, small or big, for it is entropy that we are moving towards brings growth.

_Peace is a lie, there is only passion.
Through passion, I gain strength.
Through strength, I gain power.
Through power, I gain victory.
Through victory, my chains are broken.
The Force shall free me._

----------


## woeful painter

You have great knowledge about the true nature of harnessing the Dark Force as well as the Siths. Makes me wonder whether your profoundness has quite something to do with which side you're with...so which is it...Master AimusSage?  :Brow:

----------


## AimusSage

My side you ask? Have you heard nothing of my teachings? Still the doctrines of the Jedi echo in your mind. I go where knowledge is to be had, I travel both the light and the dark side, never choosing one over the other, such is the path of true power, where one grows stronger then either side could ever hope to be.

----------


## woeful painter

Oh, I see, but I share much of your beliefs...does that make me an in-between player too?

----------


## AimusSage

You have choosen your path. Now you must walk it to the end, where ever it will take you, apprentice.

----------


## woeful painter

Aye, well cleared for me Master Aimus! I shall uphold thy teachings o' Great One!  :Nod:  So, when shall my training start?

----------


## AimusSage

They have already begun, my apprentice. The training starts at birth, through the force.

The power of the force flows through you, feel the sea of power beneath you, above you, all around you. Find your centre in this sea. Focus on this centre, and draw all the force to this point. When accomplished, rise above the force, and draw the centre with you, creating a stronger bond with the force. Control it, feed of it.

----------


## woeful painter

Aye, Great One! I shall do as thee bids!

*for now I sleep first, my time zone sucks  :FRlol: *

----------


## AimusSage

Good night apprentice, focus the force in your dreams, it can teach you much.  :Wave:

----------


## woeful painter

Good night as well Great Master! I shall dream of my practice in my sleep and harness the greatness of the force!  :Wave:

----------


## Jay

> Good night apprentice, focus the force in your dreams, it can teach you much.


I was trying to recall where I heard or read 'learning in your sleep'. It's funny how sometimes a day seems to be so long once and too short another time. I read _Flowers For Algernon_ yesterday and your post triggered the memory but it took me about a minute to recall reading the book only yesterday! Getting forgetful in my old age or what?  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> I was trying to recall where I heard or read 'learning in your sleep'. It's funny how sometimes a day seems to be so long once and too short another time. I read _Flowers For Algernon_ yesterday and your post triggered the memory but it took me about a minute to recall reading the book only yesterday! Getting forgetful in my old age or what?


Yes  :Tongue: 

Actually, it is quite an interesting concept, however, Brainiac (the TV show) has proven that learning in your sleep while listening to a tape does not work. They had a 'test subject' sleep for a night, while listening to a tape about football history. The 'subject' knew nothing about football before hand, and knew nothing about it in the test afterwards. This is the kind of experiments that is generally insightful.  :Biggrin: 

Fortunately the force is nothing like a tape that plays while sleeping.

----------


## kilted exile

> Actually, it is quite an interesting concept, however, Brainiac (the TV show) has proven that learning in your sleep while listening to a tape does not work. They had a 'test subject' sleep for a night, while listening to a tape about football history. The 'subject' knew nothing about football before hand, and knew nothing about it in the test afterwards. This is the kind of experiments that is generally insightful.


Yes, if more tests were based on knowledge of football I might actually have passed some of them  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

The Sith can never know the Light side of the Force. It is understood only when the Force wielder is calm, at peace. The Jedi does not seek to manipulate the Force, only to allow it to flow through and guide him. Such is the path of the Light.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Now, come and hear my Master's wise words!!  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

And such is the weakness of the light side, the force can misguide the user, thinking he is doing the right thing, calm, at peace, while the force is guiding him to his downfall.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Don't fool me! I know you're trying to hypnotize me with your dark avatar.  :Goof:

----------


## AimusSage

My avatar represents the true path, a path where darkness has no more a place as the light does.  :Nod:

----------


## RobinHood3000

When the Jedi draws his guidance from the same Force that the Sith corrupts, only the Jedi can find the true meaning of the Force. The implementation of the Force by the Sith is but a perversion of the life-giving aspect of the Force.

----------


## AimusSage

And such is the arrogance of the Jedi, to assume that the corruption cannot alter their perception, their true meaning of the Force is what the Sith show them through the Force.

----------


## RobinHood3000

The Sith cannot show the Jedi anything other than death, pain, and torment. The true meaning of the Force lies not in death but in the protection and honoring of life.

You speak of corruption that you yourself are responsible for. Does your gall reach such heights as to project the arrogance of the Sith upon others?

----------


## AimusSage

Are you so convinced that the sith can only show these things? The Sith seek not to destroy all life, they believe in life, but also that strength comes through conflict. Peace is stagnation, lack of growth, decadence, and ultimately, the Force will reject this way.

And where did you get the notion that I am a Sith Lord, and who is this gall you speak of? Clearly the force clouds your perception even now.

----------


## Anon22

Peace is that which movitates one to overcome conflict. How can it be a lack of growth if that is so?

----------


## AimusSage

If peace is what motivates one to overcome conflict, what is the motivator when peace is achieved?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Is peace ever achieved?

----------


## AimusSage

Do you think it can be achieved? Or can one only aspire toward peace, fighting for it, serving conflict, growing stronger? If one fights passionately for peace, is one falling to the dark side?

----------


## RobinHood3000

If you are not a Sith Lord, then why do you promote the Sith lifestyle? And have an apprentice? And recite the Sith creed?

If you're not a Sith, then you've got a funny way of not being one.

----------


## AimusSage

Have I not mentioned that I have walked both the path of the dark side and the light side, possesing the knowledge does not constitute applying it. My path is pure, not corrupted by millenia of tradition and superstition.

----------


## RobinHood3000

And YOU accuse US of not seeing the corruption? What happened to balance of the Force?

----------


## AimusSage

Balance? You as a Jedi speak of balance, when the Jedi counsel has prevented the balance of the Force for centuries, hunting the Sith, nearly eradicating their kind! Without the dark side, there can be no balance to the Force!

----------


## Anon22

Agreed... with no dark to define light, how can there be light?

----------


## RobinHood3000

The dark side still exists, but the duty of the Jedi is to protect life and the light side. To destroy the Sith is not to destroy the dark side. The Force transcends life and death.

----------


## AimusSage

By allowing the light side to grow so strong as it has, the dark side is diminished. Many Jedi fall to the dark side, for the simple reason that they choose to protect life so passionately. Conflict is inevitable.

----------


## Anon22

The acceptance of conflict is a part of the light side...  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

The acceptance of conflict goes against the Jedi code. Only when all other ways have been tried, will they commit to conflict.

----------


## woeful painter

Aye, my master is well in his wisdom! We are neither Jedis nor Siths as any of you may claim...we embody ot only one side but all the gifts of both sides...harnessing and purifying these knowledge, the perfection of the force...I wish to be prepared for anything...good or evil. Ignorance of either side can lead me to corruption, should I be pulled by another leader, and therefore cause my destruction. My master can teach me the best of both worlds...and self-control (over anything lustful from both sides) will be my key to sucess...

----------


## AimusSage

Well said apprentice, your are proceeding well. Soon you will be ready to advance your training to the next stage.

----------


## Pensive

Life is, that what I don't regret right now but it can be something, which I can regret severely.

----------


## Nightshade

What is wrong with this stupid computer?! ts going to crash isnt it???
 :Flare:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Night's computer has left a small crater in the surface of her desk.

----------


## Themis

"... Pfeffer im Salat, das ist wunderbar, Señhor" I don't want to think about what I'm singing. It's perhaps the most stupid song I have ever ... today listened to.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I like your avatar Themis.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Poems are made by fools like me but only God can make a tree!

----------


## adilyoussef

Thoughts are in my mind and can't get them out.

----------


## AimusSage

I'm thinking I should do a little less thinking or I'll end up thinking more than is good for me, and it's no good thinking like that.

----------


## Stanislaw

that I'd like to Hadoken the entire University.  :Biggrin:  That'd be sweet.

----------


## Anon22

I got that Friends Theme song stuck in my head... but I don't mind it... you're still in bed at ten though work began at eight, you've burned your breakfast so far, things are going great. You're mother told you there'd be days like these, but she didn't tell you when the world was brought down to your knees.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

"Dis moi les mots qui rendent ivres,
Dis moi que la nuit se déguise..."

----------


## tn2743

..... moi aussi~  :Tongue:

----------


## tn2743

I'm thinking I wish I can understand French without having to go to the library.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Voilà un voeu exaucé avec joie.  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

Francais est un langue tres difficile. Je parle un peu de Francais. Par example: Tu es un une belle mademoiselle de france.

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking what the hell are they going on about (probably summat to do with jedis again). I know just enough to know its French......but like most languages I only know the bad words  :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

nothing to do with jedis, I was just saying how I only speak a little bit of french, although my french vocabulary of bad words is quite sizable

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Merci Aimus, tu es adorable et un grand ami!

----------


## AimusSage

Adorable?? Je ne suis pas adorable! Je suis un grand maître de Force!  :Wink: 

Qui est 'The Force' en francais?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Très bien, très bien, si tu ne désires pas être adorable alors tu seras donc un grand maître de la Force!  :Cool:

----------


## AimusSage

Merci! Mais, peut-être je suis un peu adorable aussi.  :Rolleyes:   :Smile:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Je n'en douterais pour rien au monde!  :Nod:  
Peut-être est-ce aussi pour cela que tu es si sage.  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

Je suis sage parce que sage es le color vert en anglais! moi? un fou!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Peut-être les fous n'en sont-ils que plus sages encore?!  :Wink:  
Je crois qu'il est temps de vous souhaiter une bonne et douce nuit mon cher.
Fais de beaux rêves et à bientôt!

Merci pour la discussion en français, ça fait du bien de retrouver sa langue maternelle par moments! Et tu es plutôt doué!!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Estoy pensando, "A mi me gusta español."

----------


## Virgil

Masjm smvpsd lsmcd cl smcdc dmsdcm acmmc!!!!

Just trying to impress people with my skill of foreign languages too. The one above is a language I created. But the grammer is bad!  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Estoy pensando, "A mi me gusta español."


Y a mi tambien Profesor! Pero, no te gusta el frances un poco?  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

Bonne nuit Liz! Merci pour le compliment de mon langue de francais, Je l'apprécie vraiment.



Me no gusta espanyol! en dos dias, tengo un examen de espanyol  :Frown: 

Ok, back to english for me, it's just so much faster.  :Smile:

----------


## woeful painter

> Masjm smvpsd lsmcd cl smcdc dmsdcm acmmc!!!!
> 
> Just trying to impress people with my skill of foreign languages too. The one above is a language I created. But the grammer is bad!


Nice language...with no vowels at all  :Biggrin:  an extension of Russian language?  :FRlol:

----------


## AimusSage

> Masjm smvpsd lsmcd cl smcdc dmsdcm acmmc!!!!
> 
> Just trying to impress people with my skill of foreign languages too. The one above is a language I created. But the grammer is bad!


Your command of that language is admirable, I think? It looks a bit like Welsh!

----------


## Pensive

Bonjour, Au revoir, Bonsoir and 

Here my French ends!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Bonjour Pens!  :Wave:  
How are you?

----------


## adilyoussef

I should start speeking French as well.

Bonjour mes amis!

----------


## RJbibliophil

i would love to learn french, as well as a heap of other languages. What do languages look like when they're laying in a heap?  :Confused:

----------


## Jay

I would guess it might be something like this:
jhgf! hsadrew, lk vdsau9834r. azsdyp2? efhc dsafghd fpasdfgqwe akvbmzoersfhdgd

 :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

> Bonjour Pens!  
> How are you?


Salut (Good morning) Elizabeth!

I am ok, not very good because my Modem had gone nuts yesterday.  :Mad:

----------


## Maida

French is tres cool.

I'm trying to decide which movie to go see, Bench Warmers or Thank you for Smoking.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Salut tout le monde (Hi everyone)!!

Pensive I hope you'll have a bright day anyway, full of beautiful surprises in your sweet Neverland.  :Nod:  When you have finished reading Memoirs Of A Geisha, could you tell me what you thought about it? I'd be delighted to have a little chat with you.  :Biggrin:  

Wonderful day everyone!  :Wink:

----------


## Themis

Oh. The above post reminds me, I should attend a course in french again. If only I had the time  :Frown:

----------


## prasanz

who am i ?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Good movie!

----------


## Outlander

The fourth mouse speaks shadows in its sleep, The wolves are drawn to its sound.

"You have the smile of an Angel, But the tounge of the Devil!" - Omega

----------


## Pensive

> Salut tout le monde (Hi everyone)!!
> 
> Pensive I hope you'll have a bright day anyway, full of beautiful surprises in your sweet Neverland.  When you have finished reading Memoirs Of A Geisha, could you tell me what you thought about it? I'd be delighted to have a little chat with you.  
> 
> Wonderful day everyone!


Thanks Elizabeth, I was unable to find Neverland today and had to visit the earth because of my sorrow which was my internet not connecting but right now, I am feeling glad.  :Biggrin:  

Oh yes, I have completed it and loved the ending. It is certainly a really very good book! I was unable to stop reading it because of my curiousity of what will happen next!

----------


## Jay

Read forum first, sleep later  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Life is what I don't regret right now but it can be something in a matter of even an hour, that which I will eregret severely - Pensive

(Haha, my own quote and I am thinking about it)

----------


## woeful painter

Hmmm...if I could only get work off my sched I could finish more books!  :Frown: 

Then I can be here more often...  :Nod:  

And disturb my angel and my princess more often too hehe!  :FRlol:

----------


## adilyoussef

Nice epigram Pencive. I'll quote you in my writings.

----------


## Pensive

> Nice epigram Pencive. I'll quote you in my writings.



 :Blush:  

Thinking: Adil is a very thoughtful person.  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking: Pensive is a very cute bird full of wonderful ideas.

----------


## EAP

Thinking: A Walk To Remember really appeals to 13 year old girls.

----------


## Nightshade

uggh  :Sick:  my head I promise never to llook at choclate again --- well for a week anyway.

----------


## adilyoussef

Night is suffering from a a choclate headache!

----------


## Nightshade

Is there a positive correlation between weather tempertaure and ladybirds.
In other words folks does the wild increase of ladybirds this year mean we are in for a repeat of the summer of 1976? Some think so I wasnt alive then but... the words hottest summer in living memory is a bit eek-ifig I think  :Nod:

----------


## Green Lady

Thought: What in the world is Nightshade thinking and why?

----------


## smilingtearz

Thinking: hmm... why did it have to happen..!
----------------------------------------------------




> And disturb my angel and my princess more often too hehe!


Lucky girls atleast get to see you when you're here and _in cognito_ .. mighty Busy guy!..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Words, words, words, I am so sick of words. I get words all day through, first from him and now from you. Is that all you blighters can do?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

_You remind me of the babe..._  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

_What babe?_

----------


## ElizabethSewall

_The babe with the power!_  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Im going to haev to help move that sofa arent I ? *sigh*

----------


## RobinHood3000

:Cool:  _What power?_  :Cool:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

_The power of voodoo!_  :Brow:

----------


## RobinHood3000

:Confused:  _Who-doo?_  :Confused:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

_You do!_  :Nod:

----------


## RobinHood3000

:Wink:  _Do what?_  :Wink:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

_Remind me of the babe!_  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

:Blush:  Well, gosh, aren't YOU cheeky?  :Blush:   :Brow:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

But I'm not the one blushing...!  :Tongue:   :Brow:

----------


## RobinHood3000

:Brow:  And to think, I haven't even bought her dinner...  :FRlol:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Got me with this one!  :Blush:   :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

outlander's got a nice phrase in the signature!

----------


## Transmogrified

you got me into this.. now where do i start?

----------


## Nightshade

_Its raining its poring nighty is gonna get soaked again_

----------


## Transmogrified

tempus fugit

----------


## Themis

:Biggrin:  I'm thinking the same.

----------


## Pensive

I am not a looser. All of them were loosers who got prizes because they were Madam's favourites. They gave donations to the school so they were bound to win.

----------


## Themis

Huh? What's wrong, Pensive?

----------


## Transmogrified

Anyone who works hard enough in order to achieve something can't be called a looser.
You don't have to win everytime!.. and then ask about Themis tempus fugit( i'm getting obsessed with this), so this time will also pass and the next time Pensive would be the winner.
You remind me of my school time little bird!

----------


## Themis

Since we're all thinking about how the time flees, I'm thinking that time really wastes no time fleeing when I don't want her to and seems to stay still forever when I wouldn't mind a little haste.

@Pensive: I hope you're alright.

----------


## Pensive

Ah thanks Themis dear, how are you doing? I am feeling better now. I have no right to call anyone looser actually so I am sorry for that. At that time, I was just getting emotional.

----------


## Themis

I'm fine. I'm glad you are feeling better again.

----------


## smilingtearz

I knew he'd like it here.. at least he won't get bored in the mornings now!

----------


## Themis

> I knew he'd like it here.. at least he won't get bored in the mornings now!


I think that cuts Virgil's attempts to find transmogrified's gender out short.  :Biggrin:  (Not that there was any doubt)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Well, it's a little tough to guess when the avatar is a masculine-looking unicorn.

----------


## Themis

How does a 'feminin looking' unicorn look?

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

I'm thinkin', "Why am I up so late?"
And:"Is the PAM the Miss, or am I amiss?"

----------


## smilingtearz

i never noticed!...he'll kill me! and themis would have guessed anyways, the way he 'd been talkin!

wouldn't these be feminie unicorns.. umm the last one's a tatoo by the way!

----------


## Themis

I'd say the first and the last look feminine but the others could be stallions too. In any case, thanks for answering my question, Eva.

----------


## Transmogrified

i get to see the pretty blue fairy again!

----------


## smilingtearz

hmph!.. he logged off because you logged off themis.. as soon as he came
and i'm tired of exchanging MY.. MY pc!!
shouldn't have dragged him in here!

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling sorry for poor Eva.

----------


## smilingtearz

ya!.. i'm also feeling sorry for poor eva  :Frown:

----------


## Themis

> hmph!.. he logged off because you logged off themis.. as soon as he came


Ah, I'm flattered.  :Biggrin:  
I didn't get to see that he was online, otherwise I would of course have stayed longer. 
Sorry for you too, Eva.  :Wink:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

"Let's do the Time Warp again..."  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

stupid computer nothing working grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## TBtheG

I wish i had some sid....sigh

----------


## Pensive

To eat or not to eat, that is the real problem...

----------


## adilyoussef

Are you in a dilama Pensive?

----------


## Pensive

Hehe, oh no dear Adil, I am not dieting. I am just too choosy to eat Chicken while Bird Flu is waving his pinions over my head.

----------


## gothiclenore

I need food.... but cant be bothered cooking dinner.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Stop by the pirate threads, we've got plenty of cheesecake.

----------


## woeful painter

thinking I have to go study and do some laundry  :Tongue:  ....hoping a nice day for every one!  :Wave:

----------


## Pensive

Oh, exams are near and I am unable to read all the posts now a days...

----------


## Nightshade

need to get dressesd make a couple of sandwiches and goo if im going to see this competion

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Better hurry clean my flat. My parents arrive in 20 minutes.  :Eek:

----------


## Pensive

I want to sing in the rain!

----------


## Themis

I want to ... uh, have another week's time. I don't have enough time (while at the same time, I've already had enough of it)!  :Sick:  Or I have enough time and just don't know what to do with it - except study, of course. I _hate_ studying! I don't want to anymore.  :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

here


 :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Californication - A very good song indeed!

----------


## Nightshade

YAY I found my beegees CD  :Banana:

----------


## woeful painter

congrats, Night!!! At long last... :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

thank you IM guessing someone hid it when they got sick of my last beegees bout.

 :FRlol:

----------


## woeful painter

Why get sick of them....? Or did you play all of your albums in a row all day long? LOL  :FRlol:  Yeah, in that case, they'll really get nauseus of it!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

:Blush: well more like on repeat for 2 weeks... but they should have been glad it wasnt one of my I need to listen to this song only weeks.

----------


## smilingtearz

One more Exam to go...

----------


## Regit

Goodluck with this one *smilingtearz*. Hope you hit a homerun...  :Smile:  
You finish kinda early, it's only April. I don't finish until end of June  :Frown:

----------


## Wirhe

Swimmin is good and I should start doing my essay.

----------


## woeful painter

> One more Exam to go...


Hey Angel! Good luck!  :Banana:  
We're counting on you!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

To wish Knight Woeful a good day and give him strength for work:

----------


## adilyoussef

Oh! What a lovely breakfast you have there Liz!

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking I dont want to go to work tomorrow

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Oh! What a lovely breakfast you have there Liz!


You can have some if you want Adil.  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

ahh thats why im so tiered I forgot the tea....

----------


## smilingtearz

I sit and wait...
does an aaangel..
contemplate maah fate..
And do they know
the places where we gooo
When we're grey and ooold
cuz I've been told
That salvaaation
lets their wings unfold
So when I'm lying in my bed
Thoughts running through my head
And I feel that love is dead
I'm loving angels instead..




> Hey Angel! Good luck! 
> We're counting on you!


Thanks a lot..  :Smile: 
I'll do my best  :Nod:  to keep up to your expectation!





> Goodluck with this one smilingtearz. Hope you hit a homerun...


Thanks! 



> You finish kinda early, it's only April. I don't finish until end of June


Think of the brighter side Regit, you get many more days to prepare...  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

I doubt I could stand the man if I knew him in real life but he is so _nice_ to watch  :Brow:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Pizza!!!!!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

YUmmmm! 
share a slice lizzy? :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Take as many as you want Night!  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Whoo! Pizza!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

Hey I saw it first robin go steal from some other rich persons table *shooo*
mine mine mine  :FRlol:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Enough for everyone. Made it myself!  :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

yep thats it Im eating it all myself while you too are in the bath :Nod:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
Is it good?

----------


## Nightshade

yes indeed....

retopic..... Im hoping I didnt _really_ insut or rather offend robin  :Frown:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hmmm I don't think so.  :Smile:  
M'lord likes his independence.  :FRlol:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

And he's back!  :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

Words work more than actions do...

----------


## AimusSage

I think somehow the world stopped rotating for a brief second, and in that brief second I was able to leap forward in time to this very moment, or at least a few minutes ago.

----------


## Nightshade

Aimus is back  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Yay! I'm back, where have I been?  :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

NOt here obviously  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Ouch... Burnt my lips with hot tea.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Ouch... Burnt my lips with hot tea.


Shall I kiss them and make them feel better?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Shall I kiss them and make them feel better?


Oh... Ooooh  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Pensive

Thinking: Please, please introduce yourself in SLAM Book!

----------


## Nightshade

baby beluga in the deep blue SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Pensive

Thinking: Pay your sergeon very well to break the spell of ageing.

----------


## Idril

> baby beluga in the deep blue SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Swim so wild and you swim so freeeeee!  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

> Swim so wild and you swim so freeeeee!


Are you writing some poetreeeeeeeeeeeee?

----------


## Themis

Thinking ... I seem to be stuck on "three days". It's only two now. Two days which i can use to study some more! Not that I want them or, maybe I do for the next half an hour before I change my mind again.

----------


## Idril

> Are you writing some poetreeeeeeeeeeeee?


No, nothing as original as that, I'm just quoting Raffi lyrics, that's where that baby beluga line comes from and I just added the second line from the song.  :Tongue:

----------


## adilyoussef

I see! 

Thinking: exams are peeping from the window. Preparing to pass them and give them as well. It's strange as a feeling one has in this moment.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Patiently waiting.  :Nod:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Patiently waiting.


Likewise...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

~Smiles...~  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

*sigh* I really shouldm *do* _ something_

----------


## Nightshade

Ahhh I cant deal with this nonsense anymore I may just snap and say something I ll regret  :Flare: 
people  :Mad: :

----------


## optimisticnad

nightshade: what fun is all this if we can't snap and break and just randomly take it out on someone we don't know? lol. 
I am thinking of food and sleep and Matthew Goode (and you're all going to go: who???) joining me. lol.

----------


## Themis

Now that I looked "Matthew Goode" up, I'm not thinking "Who??" ... I'm thinking "awww..... cute."  :Blush:   :Biggrin:

----------


## NNoah3

I agree  :FRlol:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Work, work, work... Just keep on working!

----------


## AimusSage

I am thinking utter gibberish, Fascinating!

----------


## optimisticnad

yes, Matthew Goode, yummm. he seems more down to earth and approachable, from b'ham and studied here too so guess i feel i can 'reach' him unlike Cruise. But yes, cute indeed. yumm...mmm...

----------


## Themis

Now that's weird. I wish I knew which radio station I was currently listening to, that song is just too strange. The only things I understand are "that silence never cease" and "dream in peace" ... Huh?  :Confused:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

sayonara itoshii hito
mada wasurerarenai anata no koto
sayonara no hitokoto de owatte shimau
nante... kanashii yo...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Eh?? What is Elizabeth saying?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Eh?? What is Elizabeth saying?


  :Tongue:  

Shall I send a translation...?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Please do.  :Tongue:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Just sent it.  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

So I read. Why not listen to something happier?  :Wink:

----------


## rachel

I think the translation roughly goes something like

"I think Robin is the lovliest most beautiful person in Sherwood and any other forest on the planet
then something about goodbye or goodnight, probably 'goodnight sweet prince'  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  
and all that jazz. 
Well he definitely is the most precious gorgeous wonderous superhero in the galaxy for sure.Of course that is my detached unbiased opinion.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Close, Rachel!...  :Tongue:  

Any suggestion then, Milord?

----------


## RobinHood3000

"You Make Me Feel Like Dancing" by Leo Sayer is a favorite of mine (and my girlfriend's).  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

And so shall I download then.  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Download? From whence, milady?

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endID=39607972

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:FRlol:  Indeed it lightens one's mood...  :FRlol: 

(Download completed btw  :Wink:  )

----------


## RobinHood3000

Changed the link--this one's the full song.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

The mp3 already is in my computer, Milord.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I do believe in fairies, I do I do!

----------


## rachel

And they definitely believe in you too baby bluebird.

----------


## Pensive

Hi rachel! Nice to see you!

----------


## Themis

Rachel?! Where?  :Biggrin:  (So it _IS_ nice to see you!)

----------


## Pensive

How is Themis doing?

----------


## Themis

> How is Themis doing?


Well, all things considered.  :Wink:  I bet Pensive is doing good, or I hope so.

----------


## Pensive

I am going alright, not too good nor bad.

----------


## Nightshade

> "You Make Me Feel Like Dancing" by Leo Sayer is a favorite of mine (and my girlfriend's).


Before or after he became popular again? 
--here I might add that leo sayer ha sbeen the opnly tape in our car for about 4 years and Im suddenly suprised that all the previously snooty persons about him are all suddenly fans.Robin One man band and Tall wine glasses are more fun I think.
THinking you should me my sisters dancing sitting down  :FRlol:  I love my family

----------


## ElizabethSewall

My alarm clock didn't ring, and I wasn't supposed to sleep more than three hours. Now I have to work even more and harder, to make up for it...  :Bawling:

----------


## smilingtearz

Thinkin;; I just can't get myself to admit... no .. i don't... 
why does this have to happen to me of all people al the time!  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

people can be really sweet  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

I agree, people can be really sweet when properly prepared..

----------


## smilingtearz

thinkin.. Aimus is funny!!  :FRlol:   :FRlol: 
and sweet.. i bet someone prepared you well..  :Biggrin: 
i bow to the cook in appraise..

----------


## rachel

Hullo princess Themis,
you know you are one of the reasons I worked very hard so I could come back a little. I am thinking everyone on the litnet are all princes and princesses.And I love you all so dearly.

----------


## amanda_isabel

i'm thinking it's nice to see you again, rachel

----------


## Themis

> Hullo princess Themis,
> you know you are one of the reasons I worked very hard so I could come back a little. I am thinking everyone on the litnet are all princes and princesses.And I love you all so dearly.


I'm very happy that you are back again, even if only a little.  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> i bet someone prepared you well..
> i bow to the cook in appraise..


Most certainly, I am prepared with exactly the right amount of spice to not loose the sweetness, but still having that surprising spicy edge.  :Biggrin: 
I will pass on your approval to the cook, I am sure it's appreciated.  :Nod:

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking about tomorrow and it being my last day doing what I went to school for (Technologist). As of monday I am moving to a different job.....12 hour shifts working the control panel - but it's permenant and that means full benefits.

----------


## rachel

yay Kilted, it's you, so happy to see you. Yes but remember when we all talked about this, it is most likely going to open new and great doors for you, expand your horizon and make you some serious denari. I love your avy.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Rachel!!!!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Mummy.........

----------


## Nightshade

heartburn :Sick:

----------


## adilyoussef

Why am I so tired these days? Today I missed the first class and I'm still dizzy.

----------


## Nightshade

oh dear poor Adil...mind you I was thinking nearly the same thing....Ive been asleep all day and all I want to do is curl up for another 12 hours or so :

----------


## Nightshade

I wonder if Asking this question will cause havoc??

----------


## woeful painter

just resting my head on an angel's shoulder....

hope you're fine there....

----------


## WhimsySA

I'm thinking I wish I had a brother/sister that way I wouldn't be so bored!!!

----------


## Pensive

Man, I am dead, I tell you that I am dead!

----------


## WhimsySA

Why are you dead?

----------


## Pensive

Oh, I am imagining that I am telling somone that I am dead....it is just a thought....otherwise I would not have been posting like this. *smiles*

----------


## Nightshade

Doctor who doctor who doctor who 


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Nobody loves me everybody hates me
I think Ill go and eat worms.
Long long skinny onesbig FAT juicy ones
ones that wriggle and squirm.....

Thats what happens when I get ignored  :FRlol:

----------


## NNoah3

Hey Night!!!!  :Wave:

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking about sinkholes and restorative measures that need to be taken.

----------


## Pensive

Go! Go Pensive!

----------


## Themis

> I think Ill go and eat worms.
> Long long skinny onesbig FAT juicy ones
> ones that wriggle and squirm.....


On that note - you should try them fried. My brother once had to eat one to avoid paying to go clubbing.

----------


## rachel

I admire your brother, I would rather be beaten.
I am thinking that I wish we could all be in Israel, home home, for Willow's birthday today. we would give him such a great time he would be too exhausted to work for a week!

----------


## Bianca Fransen

I am thinking it has been WAY too long since I have been here  :Goof:  . But since I again enjoy it truly I will come back  :Brow:

----------


## Themis

> I admire your brother, I would rather be beaten.


Oh, I don't know about that. I once ate grasshoppers and they didn't taste too bad. Actually, they were crunchy and not much more.


Thinking ...
L'assassin est toujours le jardinier .... *singing*

----------


## TBtheG

Im thinking about how much I want to eat cereal, but how I dont want to walk to the store in this crappy weather to buy milk.

----------


## Themis

Thinking it's funny that I met someone who shares my first name. I have heard only about three or four girls so far who share it.

----------


## Bandini

What a good night. I play the odd game of low stake poker tournaments (I put a small sum in the bank at the start of the month and if it goes, it goes. I say this because many peope think of Poker playing as compulsive gambling - I'm not a fool and don't play at cash tables) and I just won one and took £400! So I'm thinking I'm going to book a nice hotel in Leeds for when I go to see the 02 Wireless Festival in June. We were going to sleep on my brother's sofa! Wahay! Me and Sarah have just been a whooping and a hollering!

----------


## kilted exile

Nice, I usually lose at poker (I am a very loose player). The last time I won was in September where my winnings totalled something like $45 and 2 joints worth of mary-jane.

----------


## rachel

oh and don't forget all the free kaleidescope pictures and colors that came with Mary!
I just love it when you post. it is like turning a corner on a dreary day and seeing a best friend upside down on the sidewalk, ignoring all the staring people, just being his cool self.  :FRlol:

----------


## Bandini

better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick. Kiletd. I'm pretty tight-aggressive. It's only way to make any money at it - not that I'll be giving up me day job! I've had a few big wins though, and it's a nice bonus innit?

----------


## Pensive

She is screaming, she can come at any moment to switch off the computer. Better to go now!

----------


## Nightshade

I have to go do dishes  :Sick:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking about my thesis. If I want to reach it, I must begin by passing those annoying exams...

----------


## rachel

well I am thinking you will ace them my baby girl. Here is a bagful of chocolate cherry kisses to keep your strength up and somewhere in there is a real one from baby Hasia and me.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thank you so much dearest, I missed you a LOT...

----------


## Themis

Either Pensive contracted me with a disease called "singing" or my own singing just attracts my attention now more than before.


_ "Ich bin aus jenem Holze geschnitzt, in das man ein Herz und zwei Namen ritzt...."_

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking: spring would be perfect if only there were no bugs...  :Cold:  

That, and: a certain correspondence has put me behind schedule... I must not let my spirit wander but study hard.  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

Wondering what is Themis singing?

----------


## Themis

> Wondering what is Themis singing?


It was a song by Reinhard Mey in German. The passage I was singing translates as follows - " I am carved out of that wood into which you scribe a heart and two names" - It sounds much better in German. :-/

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I apparently logged in too late (by little) but still too late.  :Bawling:

----------


## Idril

Happy! We got a new dog the other day and he and our beagle are getting along amazingly well and that's a very good thing.

----------


## kathycf

Bleah, must do grocery shopping tomorrow AND a doctor's appointment...fun fun. 
 :Mad:

----------


## Pensive

It is nice to see kathycf!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Some days are bad and others are simply WONDERFUL!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## AimusSage

I think it's time for me to stop acting like an *** and be a proper donkey.

----------


## subterranean

I met someone with a very high self confindence; I'm not sure whether I have to feel happy or sorry for him

----------


## cfossett09

when am i gonna start my English project and get off this addicting computer! lol

----------


## Regit

Come on Suns!!! We can do it!!!

----------


## rachel

I am thinking how dear Regit is to me.

----------


## smilingtearz

where is he... is he fine and keeping well?
I'm praying for you dear friend  :Angel:

----------


## blondeatheart

i wish my day dreams were reality

and omg i hav so much homework and i should get started on my essay blargh i don't want homework i want to be with my friends...or daydream

----------


## AimusSage

When I think of all the books, games, films and such that I've read, I think feel pretty weird.

----------


## Weeping Willow

What am i humming right now...

----------


## rachel

I am grieved to lose the noble Pendragon.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Memoir, memoir, memooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
Trying to hypnotize myself to work harder and faster...  :Eek2:

----------


## Bianca Fransen

I am thinking that I do not know whether or not the books of Terry Pratchett are considered literature or not... but I genuinely love the first one I am reading now  :Biggrin:

----------


## chmpman

Where has samercury been?

----------


## AimusSage

I think she has exams.

I think Discworld is pure genius.

----------


## rachel

Same and I talk on msn and she has indeed been heavy with exams and will be back in about a week.

----------


## chmpman

Ah. Thank you.

----------


## rachel

you are welcome and we are breathlessly waiting for another handsome picture of you.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I'm just stopping by but since we're talking about pictures... I am sending you an e-mail dearest Rachel with some of me, taken just before a dancing performance.

Love...

J.

----------


## rachel

they are gorgeous and I AM SO PROUD OF YOU AND SEND CONGRATULATIONS MISS TEACHER FROM ALL IN THIS FAMILY. YOU ARE AN ANGEL AND HOW BLESSED THE LITTLE ONES THAT WILL HAVE YOU AS THEIR PROTECTOR, TEACHER AND MENTOR.
ARE YOU DOING FRENCH IMMERSION, I WILL BRING BABY HASIA.
kisses and hugs and you look like a vision of absolute beauty little one.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Oooh...  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  Thank you very much, dear. You know your words mean a lot to me...
And as I will teach French, I would be delighted to teach cute baby Hasia.
I have plenty of fairy tales just waiting for her...

----------


## Nightshade

bleh.......its not fair *grouch * *grouch* *grouch*

----------


## rachel

oh my precious little Night, how about all three of us plus baby go to Egypt for a nice holiday and you can show us around and we can all have such a lovely time , take a million pictures to keep of our time as family.hmmm?

----------


## smilingtearz

Sending Love and prayers to sweet Rachel...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hmm... I hate being late...  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

What a coincidence, I hate being early.  :Smile:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> What a coincidence, I hate being early.


Are we back to Alice in Wonderland?  :Biggrin: 


Thinking mainly these three: -Samercury did great at her exam today. Congrats!! Very proud of you, keep on working.  :Banana: 

-My eyes are closing on their own, must concentrate on keeping them wide open. But then, what's left of my concentration for studying...?  :Confused: 

-Miss you...

----------


## AimusSage

I never left wonderland, I don't know where you think you've been?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I think I got lost in the rabbit's hole, among weird and silly study books...

----------


## AimusSage

How unfortunate for the rabbit, he never liked to study, and now he can't because you are using his books.

----------


## adilyoussef

Sometimes I just happen to find myself in front of the screan gazing iat my own reflection and seeing an empty shell -- that feeling of emptiness that makes me most of the time seek the reasen behind my existance and the answer for that unanswered question. Now I think but then I might stop thinking, for why pursueing in what I try to prove if the truth is better to remain hidden.

----------


## rachel

oh Adil, one of the reasons you ARE is to bring poetry to the souls of others that we might take hope and see beauty in this world.
You will find your way, and you take with you the love and admiration of many,many people on this site alone who love you dearly-whose lives are lifted simply because you are alive and walk this earth.
hugs and a kiss for you to have new strength

----------


## Pensive

Hi and Bye! I hate it but I have to do so!

Hello everyone and goodbye everyone! (That sucks, doesn't it?)

----------


## Nightshade

I want to join the re-enactment society!!!!

----------


## adilyoussef

> oh Adil, one of the reasons you ARE is to bring poetry to the souls of others that we might take hope and see beauty in this world.
> You will find your way, and you take with you the love and admiration of many,many people on this site alone who love you dearly-whose lives are lifted simply because you are alive and walk this earth.
> hugs and a kiss for you to have new strength


Your presence here gives me strength my dear. I would do whatever I can to make you all chearful.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking... Thank you and love...

----------


## adilyoussef

Whom are you thanking sweety?

----------


## RobinHood3000

I was wondering the same thing  :Wink: ...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

My savior of course!  :Tongue:

----------


## woeful painter

Can't leave now...must stay...must wait...*yawn* better get more coffee for my vigil  :Biggrin:   :Nod: 

.....

But hmmm...should I just come back later...? But I might be late...*sigh*....oh, well...vigil continues... :Nod:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking about... breaking the rules...  :Wink:  ...

----------


## Pensive

Yo Yo
Boo Boo
Do Do
Something
Crazy
Go
Crazy!

----------


## woeful painter

memories... sweet memories... wish I could have them back...

----------


## Regit

Thinking: YES!!! The Suns rise again. I knew we could do it. Yeah baby.  :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

Dooooooo your ears hang low do they waggle to and fro 
can you tie 'em in a knot? can you tie 'em in a bow?

----------


## smilingtearz

i should go rest...

----------


## smilingtearz

my brain...

----------


## Nightshade

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh  
Aimus's inbox is full!

----------


## AimusSage

Not anymore! Plenty of space now!

----------


## Nightshade

good

 :Biggrin: 
which reminds me Id better satrat making space in mine

----------


## RobinHood3000

Why? What are you two doing that requires so much space?  :Tongue: 

Thinking that Aimus and Night are writing a LitNet Hit List...

----------


## AimusSage

I think we have a leak somewhere, Robin knows to much.

----------


## Nightshade

INdeed not the question is do we eliminate him or embrace him into the fold?

----------


## AimusSage

I think we need to find the leak first. Now, there are two possible suspects, Aimus and Night. Who do you suspect?

----------


## woeful painter

> my brain...

----------


## Nightshade

> I think we need to find the leak first. Now, there are two possible suspects, Aimus and Night. Who do you suspect?


REally 2 such trustworthy people I dont know  

while im at ity what does this smilie mean? anyone?

----------


## AimusSage

> 


Is having Eva think with her brain that bad?  :Confused:

----------


## AimusSage

FF denken; denken = Thinking.

----------


## Nightshade

so basicalyy think think think then?
how pooh bear. :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

> Is having Eva think with her brain that bad?


Ah? Oh, hehe...sorry for that. That was for her, she'd understand it  :Wink:  I'm just worried 'bout her post that's all...then I'm crying 'cuz err...nothing  :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

> REally 2 such trustworthy people I dont know  
> 
> while im at ity what does this smilie mean? anyone?


Wow, where do you guys get these smileys? Neat!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Nightshade

Well I am _ the_ lady of the smilies after all.....

And thats just what I like to see appreciation of the smilies :Biggrin: 


Ok cant take credit for this http://www.cosgan.de/smilie.php?wahl=0&ziel=froehlich lot Pen gave me the link :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

Truly! You are the lady of the smileys  :Biggrin: 
The link is great! Thank you very much, also for pen! Now I can get more  :Nod:

----------


## woeful painter

What am I thinking!?!  :Confused:  
What am I doing!?!  :Eek2: 

How playful can life get........... :Frown:

----------


## smilingtearz

> Is having Eva think with her brain that bad?



 :FRlol:   :FRlol: ... believe me it is!  :Nod:   :FRlol: 

naah.. woeful i'm fine, Hope you're alright too..
by the way the word "playful" doesn't really get along with this smiley (  :Frown:  )

----------


## woeful painter

> ... believe me it is!  
> 
> naah.. woeful i'm fine, Hope you're alright too..
> by the way the word "playful" doesn't really get along with this smiley (  )


Whew! That's a relief! 
Thanks!

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking...: I don't feel like leaving right now...

----------


## woeful painter

Thinking....please don't so, Eva! Aimus and I will miss you deeply.... :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

Yeah, if you leave, I won't talk to you untill you're back!  :Smile:

----------


## woeful painter

Isn't that an irony...?  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

Maybe, but I still mean it  :Smile:

----------


## woeful painter

Aww,, how sweet  :Biggrin: 

mush..mush..  :FRlol:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Kitchen...  :Blush:

----------


## smilingtearz

> Aww,, how sweet 
> 
> mush..mush..



uHuh?? *raises an eyebrow*

----------


## woeful painter

EDIT: sorry eva..... :Frown:

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking: He(Chris) IS trouble!!

oh dear! ...Someone please delete the last thread before that guy logs on!!
CHRIS!!!

----------


## Nightshade

what thread.....??

----------


## woeful painter

But why? I'm having fun... Wanna take it up to Live Chat? LOL

----------


## Nightshade

huh?????

 :Confused:

----------


## woeful painter

Oh, sorry, I meant that for Eva  :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

Bad!... Bad!... This is way bad!.... What have I done!?... What have I done!?

*sigh* Better log off now...  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

:Wave: bye bye

----------


## woeful painter

Bye night... thank you...

*sob*  :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

Oh no dont cry

----------


## woeful painter

Aww, I'm deeply touched night...thank you...



Wondering how is my angel...what's she thinking now... :Frown:  *sigh*

----------


## smilingtearz

oh dear i shouldn't have logged of like that yesterday... Chris 're you okay?

----------


## Nightshade

my eyes hurt Im tierd Choclattttttttttttttttttttttte

----------


## smilingtearz

for night to feel better

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking:
THIS IS NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Psychic spies from China try to steal your mind's elation
Little girls from Sweden dream of Silver screen quotations
And if you want these kind of dreams, it is CALIFORNICATION!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Humming...

_"You're out of touch,
I'm out of time,
But I'm out of my head when you're not around..."_

----------


## AimusSage

Hall & Oates!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Yep! That's what I'm thinking...

----------


## AimusSage

YAY! Cool song, it's on Flash FM in GTA:Vice City  :Smile:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Oh? I didn't know.  :Smile: 
But the lyrics suit my thoughts.

----------


## AimusSage

I thought as much.  :Nod:  

It is the 'What Are You Thinking Now?' thread afterall, and on that notion, I think it is time for me to go and do what I should have been doing hours ago.

Byebye!  :Wave:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Ok, then good evening and take care! See you soon  :Wave:

----------


## Pensive

> YAY! Cool song, it's on Flash FM in GTA:Vice City


I love this game, GTA Vice City, one of my all-times favourite games.  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

will elizabeth come back today?

----------


## ShoutGrace

> I love this game, GTA Vice City, one of my all-times favourite games.


Would never have guessed, Pensive! How many more nuances do you have of which we are dimly aware of, if at all?

----------


## AimusSage

> I love this game, GTA Vice City, one of my all-times favourite games.


 :Biggrin:  That's so cool! But, isn't it an 18+ game?  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> That's so cool! But, isn't it an 18+ game?


  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:  

She must be in cahoots with somebody, she must have co-conspiritors, collaborators, who knows what all!

----------


## Pensive

> That's so cool! But, isn't it an 18+ game?


We dont need no lecture
We dont need no games control.
No dark sarcasm in the forum.
People, leave those kids alone.
Hey, People, leave those kids alone!
All in all its just another brick in the wall.
All in all youre just another brick in the wall.

*making up, songs by herself  :Nod:  *

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Yay, we don't need no education, Pens'!!  :FRlol:  

Thinking: why has M'lord logged off without warning?

And where are Eva and David?


*feeling lonely...*  :Bawling:

----------


## RobinHood3000

The hero has returned!!

~cue fanfare~

----------


## ElizabethSewall

My hero... 

~smiles at him~

----------


## woeful painter

Thinking I'm so lucky and thankful I wish to send someone a gift...I hope my force master wouldn't mind hehehe... :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

You say Heathcliff died like an angel. Are you really insane? He died like a devil. I hate him really, I do, I do, I do!!!

----------


## AimusSage

A Force Master would not mind the giving of gifts, how could he, if the gifts make someone happy?  :Smile:

----------


## Weeping Willow

Should i go home or go to my friends strait from work..

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Wait...

----------


## smilingtearz

aww............

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Is that what you think or how you _feel_, darling Eva?  :Wink:

----------


## smilingtearz

both  :Biggrin: ............

----------


## ElizabethSewall

That's a good thing to hear!  :Nod:

----------


## smilingtearz

should i stay on?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Aren't you "waiting..."?

----------


## woeful painter

> A Force Master would not mind the giving of gifts, how could he, if the gifts make someone happy?


Thank you great one....don't worry, my only intention is to bring the radiance of smile across her face.  :Nod:  The rest would be left in your hands  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

I want a hug.........

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Here you go, Night:

----------


## Nightshade

thankyou liz :Biggrin:  have some flowers

----------


## ElizabethSewall

So sweet... How are you?

----------


## Nightshade

good good you???

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Pretty good!!  :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

great hey look at this smilie for pb&j song  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Wow! How cool!! You're a great stage director!!  :Cool:

----------


## Nightshade

thankyou  :Biggrin: 
hummmm think think waht rhyms with world??

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I'm watching the rain... waiting...

----------


## rachel

I am trying to focus and finish the last of the adult faerie stories in the short story collection to be handed in to the publishers. I am weary and I am so close to the end but really don't care at the moment.

----------


## Bandini

I am wondering why the hell I am not going to bed - my girlfriend is fast asleep on the other sofa and I finished my drink ages ago! Soon.

----------


## woeful painter

Thinking.....Wow! I'm cured...I don't feel sick anymore....thanks angel.... :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Boo Boo Boo
I went to zoo
I saw a donkey just like you

To Hillary Duff!

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

I'm thinking, "What is Pensive doing up so early?" Are you a farmer?

----------


## Nightshade

thinking...thinking? whats that?
Hey ho hey ho Its off to I work go diddle dum dum dillde dum du dee
Hey hoooo

----------


## smilingtearz

hi night  :Wave:  thinking: I like the stanza she wrote for the song..

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I want a hug...

----------


## Boris239

Here you are Elizabeth

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thank you, Boris. That feels better...  :Nod:

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking of my "Law Exam". It's difficult to remember all of that stuff.

----------


## smilingtearz



----------


## AimusSage

I'm thinking, when's tomorrow gonna begin.  :Smile:

----------


## WhimsySA

I'm thinking Why would Aimus want tomorrow to begin?

----------


## Nightshade

La dad dee da How do they get the jammy bit exactly in the middle of the doughnuts?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I hope it won't be too late...

----------


## Pensive

When actions fail, the words come in very hand. Really?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hey, you made it, dearest cowboy of mine! Thank you very much for your sweet and caring words... I shall think about a perfect e-mail to answer yours. Your turn to be patient.  :Biggrin:  


I also think: thanks for the package... I wish I could have a twenty hours sleep like this one must have:
 


And: thank you, M'lord for being so kind and understanding. As well as for rescuing me all the time!



Ok, my "special thanks" post is finished. Sorry if you feel sick, Bandini, that wasn't the purpose. But I wanted to say that to those three persons. And best of luck to your girlfriend with the strike!

----------


## smilingtearz

Beth  :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Sweetheart!!  :Banana:   :Banana:  
How is your _monday_ going?

----------


## samercury

Thinking-

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking: she's so cute!

----------


## Pensive

Thinking: samercuy, long time and no see?

----------


## Nightshade

choclate choclate choclate



 :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

And now, a visual representation of Night's thoughts  :Tongue: 



Excuse the language, the machine that reads thoughts only works in Chinese.

----------


## Nightshade

IS that yes it is

----------


## RobinHood3000

...and incidentally, that's Japanese.

----------


## AimusSage

I should have figured, I can't read either. Always guess wrong.

----------


## Mariam

idon't want to go to uni tomorrow, but i have to!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

HOORAY!!!" :Banana:  I finally wrote somthing again  :Nod:  
THe muse she returns :Biggrin: 
 :Wave:  welcome mariam and hello

----------


## adilyoussef

Nothing works, so damned. But I'd like some of Aimus' chocolate.  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking the greatest event in the world is less than a month away

----------


## Pensive

Dancing bears,
Painted wings
Things I almost remember
And a song someone sings 
Once upon a December

----------


## Mariam

> I am thinking the greatest event in the world is less than a month away


Oh yah!

Im thinking: I'd better get something to eat.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thank you, David...

----------


## ShoutGrace

I'm thinking that I'm glad the PAM is on. And also that I ought to eat something . . .

----------


## WhimsySA

huh, people are starting to log on now. Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AimusSage

I think it's nice to know there are some things that never change.  :Smile:

----------


## WhimsySA

I'm glad I'm not writing a test tomorrow!!!!!!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thanks for the anime card, Samercury. 
I'm sorry I don't have much time to chat but I'll catch up with you after my finals, if that's fine...
I'm proud of you and take care!
Love and hugs,

Beth.

----------


## Pensive

Over, Over and Over!

----------


## AimusSage

Here's an interesting thought:..........

----------


## Nightshade

what thought???

----------


## AimusSage

It's a secret......... :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

booooooooo

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

I'm thinkin' of kids - the goaty ones. Write that on a list! (jaja!) *HAHA!*

----------


## Pensive

Hope is but a timid friend
Who sat without the granted den
Watching how my fate would tend
Even as selfish-hearted men!

----------


## Nightshade

HAHAHAHAH :FRlol:  finally After nearly 22 months I found it!  :Banana:  Cries of Silence of course! I knew that  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shannanigan

Man, is working two jobs this summer gonna suck.

----------


## Pensive

Welcome to the Hotel Californica! Such a lovely place!

----------


## Nightshade

such a lovley face.....


 :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking: I want to study...  :FRlol:  
Ok, not that credible... I want to play video games.

----------


## Shannanigan

Thinking...

Why does this "friend" keep coming back time after time of us telling her that we're tired of just being her friend when it's convenient for her?
Why, no matter how many times we walk away, or tell her we don't care anymore, or avoid inviting her to a party, does she keep finding us and clinging on just because her other friends are busy?

I probably sound like some mean clique-chick right now, but there is a long story behind all this, and its a very repetitive story and gets tiring really fast. We've helped this girl through thick and thin, been her friend for so long, everytime consoling her for something her other friends have done...and each time we tell her that we are here for her, we are her real friends, we have ties that can't be broken by fickle things like the ties of these "party" friends...and she says she knows...but then goes back to those cruddy people...

we're done being her "convenient" friends...her backup friends when the others are doing suff without her...and we've told her this...and she keeps on coming...

erg.

I thought this would be left behind in high school. Boy was I wrong.

----------


## Shannanigan

Hey, you asked what I was thinking...there it is  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

It's unbelievable what a pain in the hiney my mind can be at times.

----------


## Pensive

Around the world is eighty days...

----------


## RobinHood3000

> It's unbelievable what a pain in the hiney my mind can be at times.


Why, did you sit on it?

----------


## AimusSage

It's got really sharp edges  :Goof:

----------


## Pensive

If life is an experiment, then we all are Scientists.

STUPID THOUGHT!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I'd like to spend the whole afternoon reading poetry rather than studying grammar theories.




> _O soft embalmer of the still midnight!
> Shutting, with careful fingers and benign,
> Our gloom-pleased eyes, embowered from the light,
> Enshaded in forgetfulness divine;
> O soothest Sleep! if so it please thee, close,
> In midst of this thine hymn, my willing eyes,
> Or wait the amen, ere thy poppy throws
> Around my bed its lulling charities;
> Then save me, or the passed day will shine
> ...

----------


## Shannanigan

I can't wait to go camping this weekend I can't wait to go camping this weekend I can't wait to go camping this weekend I can't wait...

----------


## ShoutGrace

There is nothing like rolling out of bed, stumbling blindly downstairs, and then trying to decide which kind of frozen pizza to eat for breakfast . . . I really don't think my life could get any more magical.

----------


## Pensive

My words are broken again.

----------


## Pensive

I will miss him!

Farewell to Nana Aba

So long Nana Aba, Farewell
I hope that you will be well

You will have a nice time there
You will find that place very fair

Though, living there might look like hell
But you shall go there, well you shall

There will be no corruption there
People will not tell lies, do you hear?

You will get your right, if you there rebel
If you will rebel here then you will fall

You might not find much people there to care
Obedient daughters who have power to bear

You might find generations there nasty, naughty and swelled
But you can re-build them by your intelligent ideas, I tell

You will find Mammus sussar and saas to share
But my poor and dear nana, you will have to bear

I am wishing you a very good luck in there
Although I will love you to remain here

----------


## Shannanigan

Drank too much last night...where'd my money go?

----------


## Pensive

I think that thinking must be a thing of thoughts of thinking things about thoughts of thrilling things.

----------


## Themis

> I think that thinking must be a thing of thoughts of thinking things about thoughts of thrilling things.


Thinking ..... huh?!  :Confused:

----------


## rachel

I was just thinking how very pretty miss Themis's picture on the litnet album is. You are very retro looking in that pic like the dolls and beautyqueens from the fourties and fifties. ooh la la!And a brain to match. look out world

----------


## Themis

> I was just thinking how very pretty miss Themis's picture on the litnet album is. You are very retro looking in that pic like the dolls and beautyqueens from the fourties and fifties. ooh la la!And a brain to match. look out world


Considering my latest statement I'd rethink the part about the brain, Rachel.  :Wink:  But thank you, I enjoy the compliments. They are, after all, much more inventive than the ones I can return since I may only repeat that you are one of the nicest people around.

But I also found a picture that expresses that much better I hope.

----------


## samercury

> If life is an experiment, then we all are Scientists.


interesting....i always thought we were the guinea pigs of the experiment...

----------


## Pensive

What if death at times step in and take our best away?
What if sorrow seems to win, our hope a heavy sway?

----------


## Nightshade

If you are so close to the cross roads that you cant see the signs, which way do you go?

----------


## AimusSage

I can't think at all right now.

----------


## Pensive

Thinking: What if words will not come handy this time?

----------


## Nightshade

suguar and salt and Im in serious trouble  :Eek2:

----------


## Pensive

Summer Vactions! Yay!

----------


## Themis

Study ... study ... study .... at least, take a look at the book! ....  :Blush:

----------


## shinigami

I feel so happy right now that the person I love is loving me back.. but so sad cuz only as a friend..

----------


## Shannanigan

If only I could make money sleeping, I'd be rich...

reading as a profession would be my second choice...

----------


## Nightshade

cook, oven or cupbopards????

----------


## AimusSage

Uh oh! I'm still awake  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Ohne Worte - sans commentaire/ sans paroles - without words? That doesn't sound right, that sounds so ... so ... simple.

----------


## Pensive

Doro is a very bad guy and the most terrible thing is that he is immortal so I can't hope that he will die! *sighs*

----------


## Themis

> Doro is a very bad guy and the most terrible thing is that he is immortal so I can't hope that he will die! *sighs*


Thinking ... Death is not to be taken lightly and hoping someone will die is just plain wrong. Even if we're talking about ficitional characters....

----------


## Pensive

Thinking: The person who has killed millions of people just for his pleasure, one will not want him to live for so long...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thinking: how beautifully written...!  :Wink:

----------


## lavendar1

i just want to go home to my mountains

----------


## Pensive

Thinking: Oscar, you are cute, but you are nobody.

----------


## Themis

Funny how just after I've woken up, everything feels a little surreal.

----------


## Shannanigan

I've got to keep speaking spanish before I forget it...

Necesito continua hablar espanol porque no quiero olvidarse este...

(It's really sad that the only word I had to look up for that sentance was the word "forget".....der der der....)

----------


## Themis

@Shannanigan: I could say the same for French  :Wink:  ... and English.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

why can't I sleep, would I pass the NSA background check, do i want to get a summer internship there, am i qualified, how will my linear algebra test go tomorrow, when will i be able to sleep, how much cheese do i have left in the fridge?

----------


## Pensive

Words, words, words, I am sick of words.

----------


## Themis

> Words, words, words, I am sick of words.


So am I. They never change anything. All they do is prove you've written something down. What a joy ...

----------


## AimusSage

I disagree whole heartedly, words change a great many things, but only if you stand by them. Hold fast, never surrender, never give up! It's not the words that change something, it's the message they carry! 

Yeah!  :Goof:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

birthday paradox.

----------


## Jay

Would the three guys in the room think I were mad if I started singing?

----------


## Pensive

Jay's 6000th post! But where the heck is "Celebrate" thread?

----------


## AimusSage

Boxes...boxes... must... put... stickers... on... boxes!

----------


## Themis

I didn't know Americans really said things like "Holy cow!". I thought that was a mistake or some kind of a joke.  :Confused:

----------


## Pensive

Actions are judged by intentions! Yay!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

"my heart is darker than these oceans, my heart is frozen underneath. We are crooked souls trying to stay up straight. Dry eyes in the pouring rain, well the shadow proves the sunshine"

----------


## Themis

What does one do when the recipt says "cook for 12 minutes until the water is gone" and the water is very much still there by the time you've been cooking for around 15 minutes....?  :Eek:  I know why I'll never cook for anyone. He or she may get dessert but nothing else!

----------


## AimusSage

Use less water?

----------


## blondeatheart

was that flirting?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Sigh.......................................

----------


## Pensive

Words can be very much hurtful.

----------


## rachel

I wish I could turn back the clock to last week.................sniff............

----------


## Themis

@Rachel: Sniffing? Are you alright? Could I be of any help? Cheer you up with a really boring passage about the history of law? Because that's what I'm reading right now and if you're sad or such, *that* can surely make you smile ... 


Thoughts going as followed: I'm addicted .... I must be. Otherwise I wouldn't visit the form every day without anything to do here. Right. I AM addicted. So. What does one do when one's addicted? Err ... post! Lots and lots of posts, full of silly information no one ever knew they wanted to get.

----------


## rachel

Anything you write is so worth reading. And I am just sad...time will take it away.
I am deep into my writing a good brief book. Words really are about life or death in criminal law.And unless you understand how to really wow the judge with both your wide and narrow interpretation without sounding boring or smug or using big words they haven't got time to digest in the murky pile after pile of case readings, ..well then your client will ultimately pay the price.

A sure way to get rid of an addiction that you deem not really up to worthiness par is to find a cause, the poor, sick , lonely , broken, hungry and get helping with that. Youwill then have zero time in your life to spend more than say ten minutes a day on forums. but then again I wouldn't get to see your beautiful face and 'hear' your intelligent sweet voice.

----------


## Themis

> .And unless you understand how to really wow the judge with both your wide and narrow interpretation without sounding boring or smug or using big words they haven't got time to digest in the murky pile after pile of case readings, ..well then your client will ultimately pay the price..


I don't know about jurists over there, but over _here_ they like big words. Sometimes I even think the lecturers stay up late to get to fit yet another such word into their text. 




> but then again I wouldn't get to see your beautiful face and 'hear' your intelligent sweet voice.


I could find a cause, I guess. Like study more. That wouldn't be so bad and you'd still be able to read my worthwhile comments because addiction or not (or rather: time or not), I couldn't stay away from the forum more than a day without taking a look at it.

----------


## rachel

sounds like a plan to me honey.

----------


## lhaeber

I am thinking that I wish the rain would stop...

----------


## Pensive

Thinking: I wish that it would rain soon here!

----------


## blondeatheart

it's cold brr

----------


## Themis

Canada, Canada, oh Canada!  :Banana:  I wonder what I'll get to see there. I would love to take a look at all the lighthouses on Prince Edward Island.

----------


## Chava

now should I, or should I not start writin those reports..hmm...

----------


## Pensive

The Beatles? Man, the rock!

----------


## mono

. . . and then the melancholy veil of loneliness lifts, revealing the saturation of intuitively lovely thoughts, the compassion, and, of course, the luminosity of love, for which poets weep, philosophers kneel, and the common members of humankind remain in transcendent awe.

----------


## Chava

slightly anticlimatic on top of that i suppose, but...
hiccup..(it's been 24 hours now! oh my god, something is wrong with me!)

----------


## Themis

@Chava: Hold your breath and drink a glass of water. It helps. 


I like changing my avatar. Again ... and again ... again ... something's really wrong with me.  :Goof:

----------


## ShoutGrace

My left eyeball itches. And itching it most definitely doesn't help.

----------


## Nightshade

Well I seem to have missed a big drama or 2 not sure if that is a bad thing really :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Funny way the things are turning...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

it's dark and rainy here. funny how clouds can only hide so much of the sun's light and the sky's color, and how it can only last so long.

Weather makes optimists of us all.

----------


## Nightshade

what is _that_ in my musli??

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking: what is in Night's Musli...wait... what is Musli?

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol:  hello eva musli --- healthy dietish cereal
I kind of got hooked on it when I was on a diet (not least becasue it doesnt need milk) but I have a new brand today and there are some wierd looking things in it too  :Eek:

----------


## Themis

Musli? Muesli? Müsli? Huh!

----------


## ShoutGrace

Musli?

1.) How does it taste?

2.) Where can you buy it around here?

Though I do believe that cereal is one of the biggest ripoffs ever . . . at left end of the edible spectrum, opposite ketchup, which in my experience is one of the more cost effective comestibles around.

----------


## smilingtearz

if i find something wierd in my plate i'd first make sure it's supposed to be in there... then i'd taste it and if i don't like it i'll jsut ignore it and eat the rest...

----------


## smilingtearz

Why does he always speak like he knows so much...

----------


## ShoutGrace

My wrist hurts from typing and clicking too much . . .

----------


## smilingtearz

wonder if i could help...
you can try giving rest to your hands...

----------


## Themis

Humph! Why do I try to get every accent right when I'm speaking (sort of) or writing french and when someone's supposed to write down a german word, they just leave out the most important letter..?

----------


## ShoutGrace

> wonder if i could help...
> you can try giving rest to your hands...


I think that would entail my ceasing posting for awhile . . . That is just not acceptable when you are around!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ShoutGrace

are you working/studying right now Themis?

----------


## Themis

> are you working/studying right now Themis?


Nope, I'm talking about "musli".  :Biggrin: 

... and I'm late, oops. Good bye  :Wave:

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking: is that a good thing or a bad thing?

Goodbye Themis...take good care..

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

i am pondering the betterment of society.

----------


## Pensive

A Tie between Small Gods and Mort!

----------


## Themis

I hate it when all I wanted to know was whether the film was good or not and I get spoilers! I did not want to know who dies!

----------


## Pensive

Themis's new avatar is very beautiful!

----------


## Satine

> Thanks Elizabeth, I was unable to find Neverland today and had to visit the earth because of my sorrow which was my internet not connecting but right now, I am feeling glad.  
> 
> Oh yes, I have completed it and loved the ending. It is certainly a really very good book! I was unable to stop reading it because of my curiousity of what will happen next!


I am reading Memoirs of a Geisha right now and so far, I love it. It reads very well and is a very detailed and compelling story. Interesting to read about Japanese culture and how different it is from my own. I think we Americans could learn a lot from the Japanese. Anyway, about 200 pages in now, and loving it.

----------


## Pensive

Oh yeah, Memoirs Of Geisha was certainly a good read!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

i'm thinking about those flowers people pluck with the loves me, loves me not thingy... and am wondering how many of them are just channeling their frustrated energies into the destruction of a beautiful thing.

----------


## Nightshade

What the dead flowers channeling their energy?

Ahh its to early for this... and I wish my mum would let me download realoneplayer I want to listen to the radio as I wakeup on the computer in the mornings.

----------


## smilingtearz

aww... baby.... you are everything!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

um, the people channeling their frustration into the destruction of a flower, not the other way around.

----------


## smilingtearz

why leave this thread out...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Too many things to do, not enough time... *sigh

----------


## AimusSage

Time to feed the pests, uhm, pets  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Oh my god is that the time?! Agh! Reports reports reports, homework homework! Stupid spirometer!

----------


## Pensive

Dreaded Day's Result

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

i'm thinking about how my old pastor told me that faith is like our flashlight in this dark dark world. 

I seem to have been given a lighter instead of a flashlight... all I can do is ruin my night eyes.

----------


## smilingtearz

*yawns*... blank mind...

----------


## Pensive

Thinking about Hi and Bye!

----------


## smilingtearz

to everyone  :Angel:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

i am thinking about the invertible matrix theorem.

----------


## Themis

I love the story I'm reading right now but I'm a little afraid that it will have turned into something I actually do not want to read by the time I reach the next chapter...

----------


## Pensive

When the rain comes, everything looks so fresh but the problem is that rain does not come!

----------


## smilingtearz

it rained here in the morning today...

----------


## Shakira

Right now I'm thinking about the beauty of nature after it rains.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

It rained here hours ago.

----------


## smilingtearz

chalka chalka jaam hoon main.. hoton pe rakhle chalak ne se pehle..

----------


## jitendra

Its raining here

----------


## Shakira

Its not raining right now though the environment has turned quite romantic.

----------


## Pensive

Oh, it has not rained here since many days.

Thinking: Is my tense wrong?

----------


## smilingtearz



----------


## ShoutGrace

Thinking about how to get out of going to work in 15 minutes . . .

----------


## mono

Je pense maintenant à ma puce.  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

The time to be happy is now.

----------


## blondeatheart

the time to love is now

----------


## Themis

I wished I had more time to travel.It doesn't matter where, anywhere will do. I'm even happy when I just take a walk through the woods or the city. As long as I don't have to sit around and study. Not that I study all that much and couldn't study a lot more...

----------


## poetru_fanatic

Me? Im thinking about this ISU Essay I have to write for Monday based on the theme courage in the book Congo by Michael Crichton.. Trouble being, I don't have the book and I only read half of it. This has been killing me. It's a week over due and the reason for that is because I can no longer find the book. I had it when I read it but I had to return it to the library but it turns out they borrowed it from another library and had to return it to that library. So Im bassically thinking about how screwed I am.....

----------


## Pensive

Time is here but in a matter of three months, this time will no longer be there. Do I like this time? Or I don't?

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking: will i ever sleep this way?

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking: Why did David leave without saying anything?

----------


## Pensive

Kharhe hein khuwab hatheli pay rakh kar
Subho ki aas mein
Tumhari dastakain gum ho rahi hein

Samajhna hai samajh jao
Jo jana hai chale jao
Magar yeh dil kiyoon ab tak keh raha hai
Zara thhr jao
Zara thhr jao

----------


## smilingtearz

thinking: the last thing i want is Shakira reading that.. she's already seems so.. miserable...

----------


## Shakira

Im thinking why does smilingtearz think Im miserable ??????????????????

----------


## Bysshe

I'm thinking: I should really do some history revision, seeing as I have my end of year exam tomorrow, but I just can't be bothered....

----------


## Pensive

Thinking:

Dil mera roye to kiya
Waqt iraadon ko toray to kiya
Manzil ko apni palain gay ham
Waqt ko apna bana lein gay ham

Oho
Oho
Jo chahoon wo ho

As a matter of Speech, as a matter of fact.
Have you ever really thought about the time you have?
Rain that falls every second it crawls, every minute it recalls.

Ik ahsas hai jo socha na tha
Andharoon mein bhi ik roshneethi
Us roshnee mein ghat jalta raha.

----------


## Shannanigan

Thinking:

How on earth am I going to explain this sunburn I got yesterday at the beach after calling in sick to work?!?!

----------


## Chava

I'm thinking, a genotype is the genetic construction of an organism, a phenotype is your appearance, and your.... ugh, too much bio revision...

----------


## Themis

Some time in the Middle Ages people could have started making up new words. There really is no need to provide one word with two - four possible meanings!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I'm thinking about lunch... and its wonderful not to be thinking something profound.

----------


## Pensive

Bah, why that light has to go all the time?

----------


## vrianto3

My boss is not smarter than me. Unfortunately, his boss is not smarter than him. So, he is still my boss.

----------


## Shakira

Thinking what my score will be in the exams ???????

----------


## blondeatheart

I Love Him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chava

Could anyone possibly have thought of a more challenging art exam? ugh.. two days to finish... deep sigh.

----------


## Pensive

Thinking: How can I control my laziness? It is increasing day by day...

----------


## earthboar

It is nature-centered, and doesn't involve pronouns or artificial objects or social situations. Otherwise, it is senryu.

----------


## kathycf

I really really don't understand some people. Why do they have to be so snotty and sarcastic? I just don't get it. They think they are funny, but the reality is they are just rude...

----------


## blondeatheart

i can't wait to see him

----------


## Pensive

Thinking: Eminem? What the heck is he?

----------


## AimusSage

*Sigh* I'm such an idiot  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

Iam thinking about football (soccer), 4-4-2, 3 at the back, the place of true wingers in the modern game, whether anyone would be crazy enough to start a game playing the now defunct 2-3-5 formation.

----------


## earthboar

I am thinking of a number from one to five.

----------


## bonnett

Remember to check you didn't include any typos, which may make you appear to be rather dumb, before pressing the post button.

----------


## mono

Some days, I feel more and more introverted and shy, wondering 'what am I doing, anyway?'

----------


## Chava

Thinking about why mono feels shy?

----------


## kilted exile

thinking about what to have for breakfast.........

----------


## thevintagepiper

Hmmmmm. wow.

----------


## Pensive

He can sing! He should be a Professional Singer!

----------


## Chava

Hey, wow, school is out... when did the summer arive? how come we went from 15 to 30 degree's within 1 day? why is it so hot?

----------


## Shakira

15.33 - Thinking about hitting my irritating lil bro.

----------


## Pensive

The Long Walk, it will never end, never ever....

----------


## tainaprincess

Why should I care? It's not my job to keep track of him.

----------


## Pensive

Ouchers, there is no place in the world where food is as good as Pakistan! Meals without spice sucks! I love spicy meals, very spicy one's!

----------


## AimusSage

Where are my shinguards? Two pairs and I can't find any of them? How odd.

----------


## Shannanigan

My bank sucks.

----------


## Pensive

It will be fun....the wedding....but it is quite far away....

----------


## Themis

2 more weeks, just two - more - weeks! And three days.  :Frown:

----------


## Shakira

Thinking about finishing off Persuasion.

----------


## Pensive

East of the Eden seems like a good novel....

----------


## Shakira

thinking why am I still here when I want to finish reading Persuasion ???

----------


## Pensive

Thinking: Why is Shakira persuading herself to finish Persuation when she is enjoying litnet?

----------


## blondeatheart

what's that feeling? hm... omg i think it might be happiness! finally

----------


## Shakira

> Thinking: Why is Shakira persuading herself to finish Persuation when she is enjoying litnet?


Hmmm . . . Am thinking the same.

----------


## blondeatheart

i should stop procrastinating

when ur rlly lookin forward to something time goes slower

----------


## AimusSage

Yes, time flies when you're having fun.

That must be why it just had a horrible crash somewhere in the desert.

----------


## Themis

I wonder where I put the ... _thing_ to connect by camera with my computer .... 
Thing ... cable.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Uhh...Firewire?

----------


## Pensive

Once again, I want to drink Fanta!

----------


## Themis

> Uhh...Firewire?


Yes. That's the one.

----------


## Chava

self censorship in dystopian societies....zzz...no way can i focus on an essay like that right now.

----------


## mono

I must have 'pinched a nerve' in my back last night, having slept in a very odd position - it really aches.  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Get a massage, that's what i did when my back encrippled me. Helped a lot, and was ever such a nice treatment. :Wink:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

read two books in two days. I should make this a habit.

----------


## ShoutGrace

Wishing it wasn't so hot . . . Also wondering whether this tyrannical heat is wholly or partially responsible for my insomnia.

----------


## Pensive

Poor Adam...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I've been thinking about who I am. Then I was wondering how I got here, and whether this me was the true me, or if itwas just the me molded by other people. Then I tried to think about what I was like when I was younger.

Then it dawned on me. I don't know what matters, but I do know that I don't care who I was or even who I am. I know who I want to be, and that's who I'm going to be, and that's all I'm going to care about. 

All this nonsense about finding myself, it's...well, nonsense. 

I know who I want to be - Maybe not what I want to do for a living in the future, but I know who I want to be, and any pondering or worrying or fretting about it is worthless. Of no value.

On a side note, I saw a very furry rabbit today, who was scared out of his wits for being so close to me. He just froze, and looked at me. It dawned on me that it takes so much more courage to be gentle, and that is why so few people are - they don't have the guts to be vulnerable.

----------


## Pensive

A thing of beauty is a joy forever!

----------


## Pensive

I try not to worry, but worry find its way along with tears.

----------


## Themis

Thinking I ought to think of something else besides thinking what I'm thinking.

----------


## Pensive

Gilmore Girls, Gilmore Girls, Gilmore Girls, I hope that I will find a DVD of all it's episodes.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Wow, I'm kind of in a lot of trouble and I can't get out. So much has happened this week and I now think differently than my parents on some things.

----------


## Pensive

Is it enough to die?

----------


## Themis

> Is it enough to die?


What for?


Thinking ... I want to pass, I really do! I hope I'll get good question and I'll understand them. And not question that are all complicated and inquiring for specific details. I hope he'll ask easy questions, general ones. but not too general. I'd like something like "What happend in 1848?" or "When did Austria first get a constitution?" I can live with that. I could even give him details and wordplays. Though, now that I think about it. I don't know. 
There was a constitution in April 1848 and there was a concept for another constitution in November 1848 but it must be April because it *is* the first real constitution we've got.
Anyway, what I _could not_ (and hopefully won't have to) would be some question about the parliaments of our federal states. I hate these things. They are the worst and I only realized we had to memorize them too when I listened to an exam the other day.

... And I hope I'll pass! *so nervous*  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> Thinking ... I want to pass, I really do! ... And I hope I'll pass! *so nervous*


  :Confused:  Pass what? Gas?  :FRlol:

----------


## Miss Darcy

Would that be an aural exam Themis? I wish you the best of luck.  :Smile:  I know sometimes you can get tricky questions...

----------


## Themis

> Would that be an aural exam Themis? I wish you the best of luck.  I know sometimes you can get tricky questions...


Yes. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> What for?
> 
> 
> Thinking ... I want to pass, I really do! I hope I'll get good question and I'll understand them. And not question that are all complicated and inquiring for specific details. I hope he'll ask easy questions, general ones. but not too general. I'd like something like "What happend in 1848?" or "When did Austria first get a constitution?" I can live with that. I could even give him details and wordplays. Though, now that I think about it. I don't know. 
> There was a constitution in April 1848 and there was a concept for another constitution in November 1848 but it must be April because it *is* the first real constitution we've got.
> Anyway, what I _could not_ (and hopefully won't have to) would be some question about the parliaments of our federal states. I hate these things. They are the worst and I only realized we had to memorize them too when I listened to an exam the other day.
> 
> ... And I hope I'll pass! *so nervous*


Hmmm, just a random thought... 

Best of luck for your exams, Themis! I am sure that you will do well!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

> Hmmm, just a random thought... 
> 
> Best of luck for your exams, Themis! I am sure that you will do well!


That I did!  :Biggrin:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

> That I did!


Great!  :Banana:

----------


## Madhuri

> It dawned on me that it takes so much more courage to be gentle, and that is why so few people are - they don't have the guts to be vulnerable.



I am thinking on similar lines, it is so difficult to be vulnerable and requires a lot of courage, I agree. Who wants to show the world that they are weak and let people take advantage of you.

----------


## Themis

> Who wants to show the world that they are weak and let people take advantage of you.


Me. I'm doing that on a daily basis. Though saying that I do in fact 'want' this would be a bit exaggerated.  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

Being gentle is not being vulnerable and weak. It's a misconception to think that you have to be vulnerable or weak to be gentle. If you let people take advantage of you, which I doubt you do, you are not gentle, you are weak. 

A gentleman for instance is not necessarly gentle, they often are, but when needed, will stand up for themselves, in a gentle manner, but they are certainly not vulnerable or submissive.

Courage is the ability to decide. Decide to stand up to danger, decide to be gentle. It's in the decision, not in the act itself, which requires little courage, because the decision has already been made. So if you think you are weak or vulnerable, decide to change it, and work on it from there. With every decision you will grow confidence, and with confidence you will no longer be submissive or weak, or vulnerable, but instead you'll be gentle.

----------


## thevintagepiper

I want ice cream.

----------


## grace86

Stupid Chuck Wells....(he is a client who just yelled at me because he is too much of a coward to talk to my boss!!!)

Hey Vintage - is your signature from Mirror Mask?!

----------


## Pensive

Words hurt but silence hurts too!

----------


## Madhuri

Why is it that when I start liking something, I start despising it with equal intensity and eventually lose what could have resulted in something beyond my expectation. I think that is weak not to be able to acknowledge how you feel or not allow yourself to feel better.

----------


## grace86

Ouch...my heart...

----------


## Nightshade

IM too stupid for dickens :Bawling:

----------


## Themis

And why would that be, Night? Not that I can believe that.

----------


## Nightshade

Well my real life book club ( that Im in charg of which BTW iis a bit scary becasue it all these grown up and old ladies and me) any way we are reading A tale of 2 cities  :Sick:  ( which I kenw I hated anyway did it at school) and I just dont understand so much of it. Its fustrating and annoying I hate books that make me feel stupid.

----------


## Rachy

That it has been a LONG time since I came on this site.....A lot has happened in my life in such a short while...hmmmm....

----------


## Nightshade

HEy rachy!!
Its been a long time how are you ?? :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Wave:

----------


## Themis

> Well my real life book club ( that Im in charg of which BTW iis a bit scary becasue it all these grown up and old ladies and me) any way we are reading A tale of 2 cities  ( which I kenw I hated anyway did it at school) and I just dont understand so much of it. Its fustrating and annoying I hate books that make me feel stupid.


Hm, I haven't read this. But what really helped me in such cases were books on literature that explained in a nutshell what happened in which book. A lot of things are easier to understand once you know what the public thinks that the author was trying to say and it doesn't really matter that you did not reach a certain conclusion, anyway. But it can help you reach another. Once you've seen what some people think, you can develop your own theories.

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking hell this is a lot of posts to catch up on

----------


## Rachy

> HEy rachy!!
> Its been a long time how are you ??



Heya!! I'm fab thank you!! How are you?!?!

----------


## Shannanigan

I get to FINALLY see Pirates of the Caribbean 2 tonight! It FINALLY made it here yesterday!!! YAYYYYYY!!!!!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Isn't it an INCREDIBLE movie???

----------


## Shannanigan

OMG...we had someone buy our tickets ahead of time so we wouldn't have to wait in line...and then they disappeared! We found them again minutes before the movie began, but of course by then the theatre was PACKED so we had to sit in the FRONT ROW with our necks craned to watch it...

besides that, though, yeah, it was awesome!  :Biggrin:  lol

"Why is the rum always gone?!?"
(gets up, stumbles) 
"Oh, that's why."

----------


## RobinHood3000

Heehee, *SPOILERS!!!*












Elizabeth, dressed as a boy: "I'm here to find the man I love!!"
Jack Sparrow: (funny look) "I'm sorry, lad, but my first love is the sea..."
ElizabetH: "WILL TURNER."
Jack Sparrow: "Elizabeth! (sotto voce) Hide the rum. (to Elizabeth) Elizabeth, those clothes don't suit you at all, it should be a dress or nothing -- I happen to have no dress in my cabin."

----------


## Nightshade

non non no cant read the spoilers going on friday with my sister ( qwho Im paying for even though shes already been and her boyfriend who hasnt) -- cant go see it on my own can I ?

 :Yawnb:  My alarm clock is over an hour fast I mweant I knew it was 30 anhour fast but its an hour and a half fast so I woke up at 5 oclock instead of 6

----------


## ShoutGrace

Two of my favourite people are here!

----------


## Madhuri

If I could spend all the weekdays as weekends and not have to see the troublesome colleagues.

----------


## Silentium

> I get to FINALLY see Pirates of the Caribbean 2 tonight! It FINALLY made it here yesterday!!! YAYYYYYY!!!!!!


You, lucky one!The film won't be out until late september here ='(
Anyway I hope this one will be even closer to the Monkey Island videogames series  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Rumor has it: it is.

----------


## Shannanigan

> cant go see it on my own can I ?


...yeah you can  :FRlol:  I would!

lol Robin! Man that was an AWESOME movie!

----------


## Pensive

HOGWARTS SCHOOL OF WITCHCRAFT AND WIZARDRY



Uniform

First-year students will require:

1. Three sets of plain work robes (black)

2. One plain pointed hat (black) for day wear

3. One pair of protective gloves (dragon hide or similar)

4. One winter cloak (black, silver fastenings)

----------


## Themis

Uh-oh.
. If A played X in a RPG and one thought that in another RPG X is played by A and acts accordingly ... and X isn't played by A in the second RPG .... that's a little embarrassing. But it would explain a few things.  :Blush:

----------


## Logos

I'm thinking that the expected 48' celcius for today is going to make it a very very long day because my air conditioning isn't working very well  :Frown:

----------


## adilyoussef

I'm thinking or rather wondering and flying with my thoughts from place to place till I'm here again waking from a solitude, a lonely dream to a reality of existance, to see that I'm still the same guy I was with just a little change, I've no goat beard now.

----------


## Nightshade

I dont want to go to work!!
its wedensday so that means 11 hours :s I want to stay home and read  :Frown:  
stupid alarm clock.....

----------


## Pensive

So many Papayas, I want one too but my blue birdy doesn't want to go and give her space to papaya even on papaya's birthday. That's a naughty, naughty thing, little bird.

----------


## Madhuri

Papaya every where.........

----------


## literaturerocks

papaya has taken over my saturn sun set type thing...and now i cant get it back since the image is saved on my dad's computer!  :Eek:

----------


## Nightshade

hehehehe


ooooh  :Eek2:  I burnt my mouth ouch!

----------


## kilted exile

The world is going to hell in a handbasket, and nobody is trying to do anything about it. Everyone is insane, I want to smash my head off the table to stop the noise.

----------


## Pensive

Three Cheers for Bhabi. Hip Hip Hooray!

----------


## Nightshade

What a life we lead and in what a world we live ....

----------


## mono

My honest thoughts: . . . ah . . . hmmm . . . bu . . . nevermind.  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

Rain, rain everywhere!
I feel pretty!

----------


## Nightshade

I want to talk about the pirates of the carribena but dont want to spoil it for other people should I start a WHOLE thread??

hummmmmm

I liked it  :Nod: 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

How do you solve a problem like Maria?

She is always late for everything, except for every


MEAL!

----------


## Shannanigan

...how EXCITING to have Ty flying in on Wednesday for a week! OMG! I can't wait! I'll show him Magen's Bay, I'll take him to the local clubs, we'll go out on the boat, go snorkeling, go hiking, this is going to be so COOL!...

----------


## Madhuri

When would my work be complete? If only I could go to sleep without completing it, If only I could do it tomorrow, no, I think I better finish it now.

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking about corrosion of CPP, WRC coding and job interviews

----------


## apple jiang

I eagerly want to know how can I get some information I need.

----------


## Pensive

Apples, Mangoes, Oranges - these are a few of my favourite things!

----------


## Pensive

Roses are red!

----------


## AimusSage

Which studs should I put on my boots? Hmm, I think I'll go for firm ground  :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

Time to make breakfast...now that it is lunchtime.

----------


## Jay

What is possibly the most messy way to prepare a turnip for ... early retirement let's say  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

Turnips causing you troubles? Turnips eating all your pets? Can't stop thinking about turnips? Call 1-500-Turniper _now_ and receive a free miniature turnip for free.

----------


## Scheherazade

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRGH!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

What on earth is a dancing bear???


 :Confused:

----------


## melancolia

I am thinking....
this is my second post

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Eyes are the windows of one's soul. Really, are they?

----------


## Madhuri

Yes they are.

----------


## melancolia

Has anyone here ever tried "soul-gazing" ?

----------


## kilted exile

Well I was thinking I need to talk to my girls boss & get him to stop scheduling her to work on a friday night.....however now I'm thinking what is "soul gazing"

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Why does the wind roar in through the small broken window on the side of the house when I don't want wind, but it doesn't blow through the house when I have all of the windows open?

----------


## Chava

Hmm, in a few minutes, i will have to leave the cozy warmth of my home, where i have a mug of coffee, and warm slippers, and a purring cat - so that i may ride my bicycle through the cold rain and wind, so that i can wrap peoples books all day. Deep sigh... (I'd rather just get into bed and read my own books...Which as usual i'm far behind with!)

----------


## AimusSage

Let it rain someplace else! I've seen enough of it lately.

----------


## thevintagepiper

I want to see the sky! This dang haze everywhere in Dubai is so annoying.

----------


## Idril

> Let it rain someplace else! I've seen enough of it lately.


I'll take that rain, we've barely had any this entire summer. Right now, for instance, it's gray, cloudy, the humidity is so thick you could almost cut it...but yet...no rain....I'm thinking I really wish it would rain.

----------


## kilted exile

$42Mill lottery jackpot tonight. Chance of winning = 5 in 14 million. I like my odds  :Wink: 


Ok, just checked my tickets 1 correct number meaning zero for me...........

----------


## thevintagepiper

I'm bored.....bored to death....LalalalalalalalaLAlaLA!!!!!!!!!! We all live in a yellow submarine, yellow submarine, yellow submarine. We all live in a yellow submarine, yellow submarine, a yellow subarine....YAY!!!!! 

I want to GO somewhere....my room is unpacked....nothing to DO....lah dee dah....this is lovely.....

Hmm, what shall I write now.
Can we go to the Wafi pool tonight? Maybe. Please? Maybe. Grr. 
Being bored is fun. It fills your thoughts with more interesting thought than when you're delightfully occupied. All sorts of wondrous things happen when one is bored. Oh, yes.

----------


## Pensive

I know that I will suck in English at this school. I will fail, really, I will!!!!!

----------


## Chava

NONONONONONONONO!!! OH GRRR BLAH ERGH; I SO WANT TO SWEAR! have locked myself out of my computer!!! RETARDED PASSWORD ****E! might have to reboot and lose all my IB documents! tradgedy! and many many hours of extra work!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ooh, darn. That sucks.

Relieved -- just pulled my computer from the depths of a virus infestation.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> I know that I will suck in English at this school. I will fail, really, I will!!!!!



Dont think that way, Pensive, I'm sure you won't!

----------


## Madhuri

Why when you want some work you never get it and when you want some light workload it suddenly appears in tonnes.

----------


## Madhuri

I wish I could spend more time on lit-net. It is so much nicer here.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the ending of the book....I completed about 500 pages and then found that the ending was torn....and I am afraid I am not being able to find anywhere that what happened in the end..... *bangs her head against the wall*

----------


## thevintagepiper

I hope that Swedish kid accross the street wants to be friends.

----------


## AimusSage

A Swedish chap Vintage? You should watch 'The Muppet show' reruns, you'll learn the language in no time  :Biggrin:

----------


## Boris239

I'm thinking about my written comprehension exam in mathematics which will be in 2 weeks

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking about my upcoming interview for a far more sensible job, which will not involve working nights.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> A Swedish chap Vintage? You should watch 'The Muppet show' reruns, you'll learn the language in no time


  :FRlol:  I'll look into it. He has a sister but her friendliest expression is that of one who has just eaten something sour.

----------


## AimusSage

> I'll look into it. He has a sister but her friendliest expression is that of one who has just eaten something sour.


Maybe if you feed her something sour, like a lemon, she'll look less sour. It could cancel each other out. Or maybe, just maybe, she's sour because she doesn't have a friend to do things with, or it's because she's swedish, but somehow I doubt it. Being Swedish seems very Swedish to me, and Swedish is good.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Maybe if you feed her something sour, like a lemon, she'll look less sour. It could cancel each other out. Or maybe, just maybe, she's sour because she doesn't have a friend to do things with, or it's because she's swedish, but somehow I doubt it. Being Swedish seems very Swedish to me, and Swedish is good.


Ok. I'll try that. I only hope it doesn't work the opposite way....that would be no fun situation. Well, perhaps if it doesn't work her brother will turn out to love limes.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that Today is certainly not a good day to die!

----------


## thevintagepiper

> I am thinking that Today is certainly not a good day to die!


 :FRlol:  That's not necessarily what the quote means...basically it's saying that every day should be a good day to die, in that you will have left behind you what is right and important. In other words, "Live as if you'll die tomorrow," and be ready. 
I'm _not_ saying I'd love to die today....

----------


## Pensive

Hehe, nice quote there! But I am afraid that I am not ready to dry that early.... *shudders*

----------


## thevintagepiper

AimusSage, I met the Swedish kid! He was impressed with my mad muppet language skills  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Enough of thought, Pensive; so long has thou been dreaming
Thinking in this chamber, dear; while summer's sun is beaming! *nudges herself*

----------


## Madhuri

Why am I wearing the head phone, when there is no music playing???

----------


## kathycf

nice walk today...too bad I am a little out of shape right now.

----------


## Idril

School starts tomorrow which means I have to start getting the kids up early and getting them off to school before work...I hate school!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

Four days to go....

----------


## samercury

Thinking- that's the fourth pencil today ):

----------


## Virgil

Thinking - It's nice to see Same back.

----------


## Pensive

Welcome back, samercury!

----------


## thevintagepiper

Dune bashing is so fun!!!....and why can't mom and I talk about anything without arguing?

----------


## kathycf

Why do I feel like such a loser?



-----------------------------
Vintage, lots of times teens (especially girls for some reason) fight with their mothers. Sometimes arguments crop up for no apparent reason. Now that I am older I realize my mother was a teenage girl once upon a time as well. (and believe me, time flies faster than you would imagine!) Try to look at things from her perspective. Actually that works alot for anybody you may have conflict with.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that I can't wait for the Winter!

----------


## Shannanigan

I hate cold sores.

----------


## Madhuri

I hate pimples.

----------


## Pensive

Apple is a great fruit!

----------


## Shannanigan

I like oranges better.

----------


## Nightshade

Now what do I do?
The bank has sent me an ipod shuffle and Ive just found out my sisters have bought me one for my birthday in 5 days time.
but Im not suppposed to know that. *sigh*

----------


## AimusSage

In six days, give the one you got from the bank to your sister, and the problem is solved  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

that might work  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

Is there any excuse to why I shan't hate homework?

----------


## Madhuri

I will have chocolate pastries today, come what may.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

My tooth is aching again.

----------


## Nightshade

I think you need to visit a dentist!


 :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

Indeed, the dentist can drill a huge hole in your tooth, or pull it out with very big pliers. It'll be fun  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

Say yes say yes !
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

But then the dentist will get himself hurt by me!!! I don't want to put him in danger.

----------


## Nightshade

Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo d
need foooooooooooooooooood

----------


## mono

I keep thinking of how annoyed I feel of a papercut on my right middle-finger, and noticing how uncomfortable it feels when I clench my fingers; it feels horrible, but I cannot stop doing it!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

why work? I might meet a litmember in the flesh how exciting!  :Banana:

----------


## Madhuri

I have a huuuuuuuge appetite.

----------


## Nightshade

check train timetable...pack bag.... eat dinner!
 :Biggrin:   :FRlol:

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking I need to get a new job soon

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about my new school, comparing it with the old one.

----------


## Madhuri

The Philosophy and Religon threads have lot of seriou discussions going on. Phew.

----------


## Pensive

Some teachers are so bad, don't they take tests before giving them a job?

----------


## RJbibliophil

Who is Steve Irwin?

----------


## Madhuri

He was the famous Crocodile Hunter. He was an Australian and used to feature in the televison program "The Crocodile Hunter".

You may read more about him here

----------


## RJbibliophil

Oh yeah, I heard about him on the news...

----------


## Pensive

What if I was one of the Goonies?

----------


## RobinHood3000

...which one would you be?

Me, I'm partial to Data myself -- ultra-smart, with lotsa gadgets.

----------


## Chava

i'm thinking about the fact that i dind't get around to studying for bio, but on the other hand i've learned to play mac the knife on the sax... that's much better...

----------


## Pensive

> ...which one would you be?
> 
> Me, I'm partial to Data myself -- ultra-smart, with lotsa gadgets.


I also liked Data the best! He was so fun and and his punch, and all his inventions, lol.  :Biggrin:

----------


## jitendra

I am thinking about a bug which I am trying to fix since morning.

----------


## Madhuri

> I am thinking about a bug which I am trying to fix since morning.


So you are a software developer, right?

----------


## Pensive

What a cool band, Linkin Park is!

----------


## adilyoussef

What makes things look so strange today?

----------


## Madhuri

about the movie I saw today.

----------


## Sarka

*censored*

 :FRlol:  

Just kidding. About the fact that I'm ravenously hungry, actually. I am thinking about a sandwich with lots of vegetables in it. And lots of mayo to make up for the healthiness.

w00t for a high-protein metabolism...! Butter is my friend.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the movie Madhuri watched and feeling sad for how many people suffered during partition, from both sides.

----------


## Nightshade

I have to go tto work in half an hour .........MOVE NIGHT and get dressed.

----------


## Madhuri

> I am thinking about the movie Madhuri watched and feeling sad for how many people suffered during partition, from both sides.


Yes Pensy, it is sad and a gruesome tale for those who had to go through such experiences.

----------


## Madhuri

I should sleep now, but I dont want to go to bed  :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

Me too. I should sleep but I don't want to go and sleep.

----------


## burcu_amy

im thinkin about my second year at university.what will it be like?  :Smile:  i guess it will be well as the year before!

----------


## adilyoussef

I should stop thinking!

----------


## optimisticnad

same here! i should stop thinkin, should out that as a wish on that 'i wish thread'. actually i'm thinking how i can kill my neigbours: theyv been partying since yesterday, bungey castle lots of shouting loud horrible music...oh hang on, I CANT THINK!

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that am I the only one who is able to view optimisticnad's avatar?  :Tongue:

----------


## optimisticnad

i was just about to put a post aboui that pensive! is my avatar offensive? i mean honestly, cos i got a rather mean (but suubtle) private requesting me to chnage it, the thing is its been up for a while and no ones complained. i just saw and quite liked it...but if there are people out there who find it offensive please lettme know and il change it.
ps.s pensive: yep ur the only one, therefore you are...lol

----------


## Pensive

> i was just about to put a post aboui that pensive! is my avatar offensive? i mean honestly, cos i got a rather mean (but suubtle) private requesting me to chnage it, the thing is its been up for a while and no ones complained. i just saw and quite liked it...but if there are people out there who find it offensive please lettme know and il change it.
> ps.s pensive: yep ur the only one, therefore you are...lol


I can't see anything wrong with it. Listen, the picture is perfectly viewable for me. Those people are stupid who can't view it, right?  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

Why is tomorrow a Monday?

----------


## Madhuri

I have spent so much money on clothes today, that I dont even want to check the balance in my account, I am sure if I did, it will give me a heart-attack.

----------


## Taliesin

Let's do the time warp again!
Or, in other words, we have been invited to an Rocky Horror Picture LARP show. 
Trailer -second file on that page.
The Estonian text in that trailer-
Fortuna Elesgalis toob teieni - Fortuna Elesgalis brings to you:
Midagi, mida te iial ei unusta -something, that you'll never forget.
Teistes osades - in other roles
Urus, Pargi 8 - In Den(a place for role-players), Pargi street 8
Vanusepiirang 16 aastat - Forbidden for under-16-year-olds.
Alaealistel vajalik vanemate kirjalik heakskiit - Minors need a written permission by their parents.
Kõik selle toob teieni - All this is brought to you by

----------


## Chava

That's awesome! I really love the Rocky horror show, the fact that they always interact with the audience, spray water on you when it rains... and all those unforgettable songs!
I guess that's what i'm thinking now.

----------


## AimusSage

> i was just about to put a post aboui that pensive! is my avatar offensive? i mean honestly, cos i got a rather mean (but suubtle) private requesting me to chnage it, the thing is its been up for a while and no ones complained. i just saw and quite liked it...but if there are people out there who find it offensive please lettme know and il change it.
> ps.s pensive: yep ur the only one, therefore you are...lol


Well, I happen to agree with me not being able to view your avatar. I think i might get a brain aneurysm if I ever saw it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Parents, parents, parents...

----------


## Pensive

Water, water everywhere, but not a single drop to spare!

----------


## Nightshade

:Brickwall: : :Brickwall: : :Brickwall: : :Brickwall: : :Brickwall: :
 :Mad:  stupid ipod stupid present all I wanted was headphones I can make my old cd player work but this is IMPOSSIBLE!
 :Flare:

----------


## Nightshade

errr where is the off button?  :Confused:

----------


## Madhuri

I am trying to make up mind on something, I am saying to myself that I should go for it, and that it will definitely have a good outcome, if I tried sincerely.

----------


## Shannanigan

thinking: this beach party we're supposed to have Friday is going to be a total bust if we don't get some flyers up NOW...

----------


## Nightshade

Its tooo hot!
 :Cold: 


is there a too hot smilie?

----------


## adilyoussef

Thoughts are flying out my mind leaving an empty brain hunted by memories.

----------


## Madhuri

my school principal still looks the same.

----------


## Madhuri

Why do all days have to be the same........*sigh*

----------


## Shannanigan

ouch......

----------


## Nightshade

why does it ruin every track 1? :Confused:

----------


## optimisticnad

im thinking: thanks amiussomthing (cant remeber the 2nd bit.lol) and pensive for replying and not finding my avatar offensive. glad to know there are people out there with a sense of humour like mine: the more u insult others the more fun things get. lol. i dont really mean that, ok , now i'm thinking is this the 'what r u thinking' thread cos i cant see the top and dont knw where I am...

----------


## AimusSage

> im thinking: thanks amiussomthing (cant remeber the 2nd bit.lol) and pensive for replying and not finding my avatar offensive. glad to know there are people out there with a sense of humour like mine: the more u insult others the more fun things get. lol. i dont really mean that, ok , now i'm thinking is this the 'what r u thinking' thread cos i cant see the top and dont knw where I am...


That just made me wonder, do you actually see your avatar?  :Tongue:  

And it is 'the great and benevolent King Aimus Sage, ruler of the infinite Universe, Mars, and the nation of the Glorious Turnip.'

You however, may call me Aimus.  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking being unemployed is annoying, and maybe I shouldnt have quit my job without having another one to go to.........

----------


## optimisticnad

oh Amius ur so funny (sense the tone: symphony of sarcasm! :-) lol. ) and thanks again.

I'm umemployed too, but a student so...does that count? Whyd you quit? Did the boss try it on. lol.

----------


## optimisticnad

p.s. amius: dogs r scare me, especailly that blackone you got.

----------


## Nightshade

> p.s. amius: dogs r scare me, especailly that blackone you got.


huh?

Hey Optimistic your one of his subjects  :FRlol:

----------


## optimisticnad

for those of you confused about my dog reference: check out Amius' public profile...I'm now embarassed :Blush:  cos it I was checking him out...lol.  :Wink:  

nightshade: huh? what do you mean by im one of his subjects? is that a good thing? woohooo. lol. I'll have to update my profile than and make it all appealing just incase amius decides to check it out. lol.

----------


## Nightshade

Hes king of mars you live on mars  :Brow:  

errr Umm still dont get it! Aimus have you doctored yor profile so no one would understand?

----------


## optimisticnad

lol. ok, thats a good one nightshade. amius: i am ur humble servant. actually, if wer the only inhabitants of Mars y cant i be queen? Dont worry u wont have to marry me but thatd be a bonus, we can have a big bash and invite everyone here. wont that be nice. :-)
doesnt amius have a blackdog on his prublic profile...let me double check

----------


## mono

Developmental psychology has always interested me greatly, and Erik Erikson has never made so much sense.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AimusSage

> lol. ok, thats a good one nightshade. amius: i am ur humble servant. actually, if wer the only inhabitants of Mars y cant i be queen? Dont worry u wont have to marry me but thatd be a bonus, we can have a big bash and invite everyone here. wont that be nice. :-)
> doesnt amius have a blackdog on his prublic profile...let me double check


If we were alone on mars, I think you would offend millions of martians, and a museum piece.  :Smile: 
Unfortunately for you, the only way someone can be queen of mars is to marry me, which is not an option for anyone at the moment.  :Nod: 
But if you have some interesting skills I should know about, I might consider making you a handmaiden, that way you can still live in the palace.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

will I acknowledge my fear or face them (someone asked this in one of their posts). I am thinking what will I do........

----------


## Pensive

"Without you, I don't think that I can live," he had said it long ago.

But now, when she is dead, he is living and happily. How can people make such kind of promises and not fulfill them?

----------


## Chava

I'm thinking about colours ... now i'm thinking about the way to spell them ... Now i'm thinking about trains of thought, now i'm thinking of romanian trains!  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Why am I not able to leave this place and jus' go some other place, get a new job and make new friends.

----------


## Pensive

She says "Life is like an ice-cream, enjoy it before it melts."

I don't agree!

----------


## Nightshade

Of course I was hesitant it POURING and I couldnt see 6 feet in front of me !  :Mad:   :Flare:

----------


## kilted exile

After the events of yesterday, the avatar is in exceedingly bad taste

----------


## Nightshade

No I dont.


( thats eactly what Im tinking and what made me think it is Kilted Do you feel lucky thing)  :Frown:

----------


## optimisticnad

Ahh aimus, look what you've done now:  :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:  

Mmmm....skills...I'm really good at making burnt food aimus. Its so simple and easy u wont believe. And it doesnt taste too bad. I'll teach you sometime. Drop in, my address is : The BIGGER palace opposite yours, Beauriful Lane for beautiful aliens, Mars. tomorrwo tea time ok? :-))

----------


## optimisticnad

I'm also wondering have I ever posted a serious post, something deep and meaningful. i think i have a few up my sleeve. I need to rehearse on being serious. Serious face, serious tone, no (weird) humour, no wonder I'm unemployed-need a serious person to edit my C.V., will be paid with love. eugh, that sounds...rather cornish. does that adjective relate to some island or something? Cornwall...?/ that's not island or something. never mind.

----------


## mtpspur

I'm wondering if I should keep reading on this site or go to classbrain.com and play solitaire mahjong. Also Sax Rohmer is on authors list and Rafael Sabatini isn't?! I'm trying to reread the Fu Manchu books and I'm stuck in Hand of Fu Manchu for the last several months--Nayland Smith just shoot him and get done with it!!

----------


## mono

Thinking about two things: a disorder I had never heard of before (polymyalgia rheumatica), and how _The Broken Jug_ by Heinrich von Kleist would appear on stage.
A little random, eh?  :Tongue:

----------


## Serenata

Why is he so oblivious?

----------


## Pensive

Is life really like riding a bicycle?

----------


## Madhuri

My office cab is claustrophobic.

----------


## optimisticnad

I got stood up! Tea time!!!

----------


## Shannanigan

Will today ever end???

----------


## Madhuri

I dont like being at home on weekends........right now I feel if I could jus' go underground........there are certain things going around me and I dont want to be a part of them........Why do these things have to happen on a weekend.......and ruin it all..........what do I do  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Pensive

My monthly tests are going to be started in a week. What am I to do?

----------


## Madhuri

Study........ :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Study........


All studies and no forum-ing, makes Pensive a dull girly.  :Crash:

----------


## AimusSage

and smart  :Smile:

----------


## thevintagepiper

Oh, I'm so happy....I can't believe it...and I wonder how things will work....

----------


## Nightshade

so she made up her mind??


 :Biggrin:

----------


## thevintagepiper

Who, me? Haha, sort of.

----------


## Nightshade

thats great!

----------


## ShoutGrace

Not for two guys with whom I can very much commiserate.  :Wink:  (I'm just kidding vintage  :Biggrin: )

----------


## optimisticnad

what time should i go bed? 
(this thread has become the 'questions only' thread, mmm...wer always asking questions)

----------


## optimisticnad

now im thinking I havent double posted for a long time.

----------


## optimisticnad

did u knw u had to wait 30 seconds before you put another post? just found out whiolst double posting.
aimiussage u stood me up.

----------


## Themis

According to my clock, it is 1.32 in the morning. According to me, it's half past seven, p.m.  :Yawnb:  Though I think my head is starting to believe that it's really 1.32 and I should have been asleep at least since an hour ago.

----------


## lavendar1

All's quiet on the western (and eastern and northern snd southern) front...finally.

----------


## AimusSage

> aimiussage u stood me up.


I did what??? :Confused:

----------


## optimisticnad

aimussage, go to page 155 of this thread and read my posts. :-)

----------


## Pensive

Oh, it's Monday tomorrow. I hate Monday. After two lovely days, it is so disturbing that a day like Monday has to come.

I wish, there were no Mondays in the world.  :Bawling:

----------


## AimusSage

> aimussage, go to page 155 of this thread and read my posts. :-)


A unilaterally imposed wedding is not something I will subject myself too.  :Tongue: 
Also, I fail to see how I stood you up, since that requires prior agreement, agreement which was clearly not yet established.  :Nod: 

Besides, I barely know you.  :Goof:

----------


## optimisticnad

lol. never imposed wedding. which is why i said come to my bigger palace opposite yours. And since we are the only two people in Mars...might as well get to know each other. what if i need a cup of milk one day?  :FRlol:  or what if i get an 'itch'??  :Wink:  whatever happened to pretend to love thy neighbour?  :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

I have nothing against loving my neighbour.  :Smile:  If you ever need some sugar, please do come by, I have lots of it.  :Biggrin: 

And I will drop by for tea someday at your previously bigger castle. Somehow I missed the whole previous tea affair.  :Tongue:  That's what you get for being king, all sorts of paperwork gets in the way of having a cup of tea with the new neighbour.

----------


## ShoutGrace

And this whole time I thought there were sexual entendres going on.  :Confused:

----------


## RobinHood3000

What could possibly induce that thought?  :Tongue:

----------


## optimisticnad

Ahhh, Amius, thats what happens when your king with no sujects or minions...

ok, great. drop by. I'm thinking of sneaking in some of those human on earth through the immigration office in Mars, its terribly hard work looking after a bigger castle than yours. :-)

ok, sugar sorted. And the itch.....my king?  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

The above conversation reminds me: where's Eva?  :Confused:

----------


## optimisticnad

yes, shoutgrace, what on earth could have made you think that?? Its cos ur hot thats isnt it??? So mind is always on the ...pepperoni???

----------


## ShoutGrace

Now I'm beginning to reap the benefits of my master plan. Two people have already designated me as "hot."

----------


## RobinHood3000

Smooth, my friend -- very smooth.  :Cool:

----------


## AimusSage

Say what optimisitic, bigger castle? Have you looked out of the window recently? Why do you think I was occupied with all the paperwork? I have an entire new section build to my palace. You're free to come by and check it out.  :Smile:  It's got an amazing pool and a special room for all things sugary.  :Biggrin: 

Indeed Robin, I too wonder where she is, last I heard she was busy with her studies. I would like it if she was around more.  :Frown: 

And for the last time, mars isn't inhabited, but most all of them live on the other side of the planet, I think they are afraid of my new neighbour.  :Tongue:

----------


## optimisticnad

all the things sugary? do be more explicit... :Wink:  

My king, isnt is quality and not quantity for I've heard from Earhtlings that they can seem my castle through their telescope and have never seen anything of such beauty, as yours is only oppsite mine I can only conclude that they've seen yours and still chosen mine. oh well...so build all you like. 

Hey! I'm not that scary. Promise. Only trying to be a friendly neighbour. Are there any cute men on the side of the planet? As your king you could order them to 'entertain' me, it is terribly boring on this side of the planet. You're always sleeping with your thumb in your mouth, I can see you all the time. How many times have I told you to get curtains? especially in the bathroom!  :FRlol:  

p.s. the male builders you have...my my, incredible. Could you instruct them to lower thier trousers just a bit more? My telescope doesnt seem to capture the full view and do their backsides any justice... :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

tsk, tsk, tsk, where are your manners.  :Tongue: 

more explicit? I don't think so, but I've heard the room being described as 'sweet' and 'spicy'  :Nod: 

I will instruct the builders to wear hazards suits, as it seems a hazardous working environment has arisen. As for cute men on the other side of the planet, well, I don't know how you feel about little green men, but I think they are cute indeed  :Biggrin: 

As for the quality or quantity matter, why choose, I go for both.  :Nod:  But don't worry, I think your palace is very pretty.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> You're always sleeping with your thumb in your mouth, I can see you all the time. How many times have I told you to get curtains? especially in the bathroom!


Ooooooooooh. What a burn. Sleeping in the bathroom with a thumb in the mouth? Very nice.  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

> Ooooooooooh. What a burn. Sleeping in the bathroom with a thumb in the mouth? Very nice.


You have no idea how comfortable the bathtub is, and besides, the coffin in the basement is occupied.  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

oh, you've kidnapped your earthling already? oooohhhhh....necrophilia????? My My! You do get more and more interesting by the day.

----------


## AimusSage

> oh, you've kidnapped your earthling already? oooohhhhh....necrophilia????? My My! You do get more and more interesting by the day.


I've not kidnapped any earthlings! If anything earthlings kidnap me.  :Biggrin:  It is infact my good and dear friend Smelly the vampire. He's addicted to garlic, very troubled guy.  :Smile:

----------


## lavendar1

I think my thinker has been thunk out...time to go to bed.

----------


## subterranean

Lunch time...My most fav hour in working days!

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Not for two guys with whom I can very much commiserate.  (I'm just kidding vintage )


Aww, you're so sweet. 
I'm sticking with my friend back home  :Smile:  Of course, my indecicive mind will do somersaults again pretty soon, I'm sure  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I should stop visiting litnet for a few days.......I have other things to do.....

----------


## Pensive

English Teacher: Don't use slangs.
Students: Why?
English Teacher: Speak the standard English!
Students: But why?
English Teacher: It is, because, "lower class" does that. _stops and waits for students to respond and says again_ Don't you want to go to Harvard, or Yale? Don't you want to be called upper-class girls?
Most of the Students: YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! We do want to!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did nothing but to remain quiet and thought that it was not a good enough reason to tempt me into not using slangs!

----------


## AimusSage

Well, pensive, why don't you write an essay on the validity of slang in the common language.  :Tongue:

----------


## optimisticnad

not been on for two days...I mean come online, not time of the month...lol. 
hope your all cool. someones here. i wish someone would bloddy get the door! i tink theres enof slang here to help u get started.

----------


## Nasser

who the heck is this,thinking what i am thinking?

----------


## Taliesin

Our CD player or however that machine is called, has started russianizing.

It plays Rachmaninov and Tchaikovski all right, but refuses to accept Chopin or Beethoven or Mozart. 
We suspect a conspiracy.

----------


## optimisticnad

im confused. did not understand Nasser. 

lol taliesin. try feeding it something other than electricity.

----------


## Madhuri

another day went by and didnt get the interview call...maybe they didnt like my profile.......

----------


## optimisticnad

what did you write in your profile?? Try writing something like 'Used to be exotic dancer. got sacked from previous job for sleepign with boss.' That usually wins em over. lol. only joking, hope u dont tink im being offensive. maybe something better will come along.

----------


## optimisticnad

im thinking its so much more fun on Mars than Earth, but I am intending to visit you all soon.

----------


## kilted exile

Pfft....Talk like a pirate day.

----------


## kathycf

pfft, indeed! 

I'm thinking about how much I would like a nap.

----------


## subterranean

Since last night I've been advised by my office here in Bangkok and by the hotel management to be alarmed as the government announced the state of emergency for Thailand (esp. in Bangkok) due to the military coup. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/5361512.stm

I didn't really aware on the political turmoil in this country until I got the news last night, but I did feel a little bit strange as public places are less crowded in the last few days, especially at night time. For foreigners who hve visited the city several times, less buzzing night life Bangkok is somewhat a parameter that there's something wrong going on in the city. 

I'm supposed to call the embassy to be updated with current situation and precautionary action incase situation is getting worse and I need to leave the country. But the funny thing is, since I've experienced this kind of situation (state of emergency and riots) several times in my home country, I somewhat doesn't feel this feeling of emergency at all. I think I have become immune to this kind situation and I am in situation where I’m beginning to take this kind of thing less seriously.

----------


## Madhuri

thinking: I wish certain pieces of life just fell into place on their own and the situation doesnt appear so dismal. Why dont miracles happen? Why does everything require so much effort?

----------


## kathycf

> thinking: I wish certain pieces of life just fell into place on their own and the situation doesnt appear so dismal. Why dont miracles happen? Why does everything require so much effort?



Sometimes life is too much effort and I am getting tired. I wish miracles would happen myself...and I suppose sometimes they do. But...*shrug*

----------


## Madhuri

What will I do tomorrow in the interview, I badly want to get into this company, I jus' wish they take me.

----------


## AimusSage

Just be relaxed, not to relaxed obviously, but act like you are already a part of the company, and the rest will come naturally.  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

advice from a man who eats turnips, dead bodies in peanut butter...i woldnt listen to him mad! lol. 

just read something i shouldnt have, complete invasion of privacy, now i wish i hadnt, cos it had bad news.

----------


## thevintagepiper

What will I think about everything after tomorrow is over...?

----------


## AimusSage

why am I still awake?

----------


## Themis

If to write could prove to be my very own, private salvation, why is everything I manage to do, stare at a blank page? Shouldn't I who was always so desperate to become a writer be writing page after page without pause? I wonder if I am just experiencing the infamous writer's block or if, perhaps, it is more than that? Maybe it means that I'll never write the stories I dreamt of when I was a child but be condamned to writiting nothing but realistic reports.

----------


## Madhuri

Thinking: How will I reply, if I am asked this, what will I say when asked that........

----------


## Nightshade

There is a new person living here on mars and I havent been properly introduced shame on you Aimus . NOw do you think this mr smelly would like some cheesckae? and How about you optimisyic?
 :Eek2:  subbys online  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

i used to hate cheese when I was younger, but now I love it. so cheesecake would be lovely nightshade. And yes, Smelly resides in the A-mess King's basment, tied of course because he takes frequents vists to my bedroom-at least i thought he did, but turns out it was just the King dressed like him. always nice to meet someone new in space, dont see why more people dont move here. So...are you an earthling or alien?

----------


## optimisticnad

And nightshade, you're always welcome to pop down and see me in my pretty palace opposite the King's, hes currently adding a new section so we can both 'perv' on the builders together. :-)

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about my brother. He is leaving tomorrow for three years. Three whole damn years and no see!  :Crash:  But it might turn out to be good. At least, I will have internet all by myself now!  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

where is your brother going> three years??? i mean not even once? hes not coming to visit?

----------


## Shannanigan

thinking...I should really, really, really be reading some Brit Lit or VI history right now instead of putting my thoughts on a forum  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

well, im thinking about leaving uni, forgot literatue degree, just stay home and read these posts cos u can learn a lot cant u?! !!!!

----------


## Chava

I don't know what to think

----------


## Pensive

> where is your brother going> three years??? i mean not even once? hes not coming to visit?


Oh, he is going to England for his Engineering and yes, most of the chances are that he will not be able to visit us. It's too expensive.

----------


## adilyoussef

Thinking of the new look I made in the kitchen.

----------


## optimisticnad

iv got interview tomorrow! NOW im going to sound like madhuri. really worried and nevous. hope i get this job! its part time, great pay and on campus and it fits around my studies.

----------


## AimusSage

I think I should have been born 6 million years ago.

----------


## Madhuri

> iv got interview tomorrow! NOW im going to sound like madhuri. really worried and nevous. hope i get this job! its part time, great pay and on campus and it fits around my studies.


Good Luck!!!  :Thumbs Up: :

----------


## Madhuri

> I think I should have been born 6 million years ago.


like a dinosaur???  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Why do parents as they grow older, sometimes behave in a strange manner, it is so surprising to see that the person who has taken care of everything all these years, including three troublesome kids can sometimes be so unsure of his decision.

----------


## AimusSage

> like a dinosaur???


Dinosaurs went extinct some 65 million years ago, except those in the lost world of course, but that doesn't count.

----------


## optimisticnad

> I think I should have been born 6 million years ago.


BUt then you wouldnt be king of Mars, you want to give up that privilege?

----------


## AimusSage

> BUt then you wouldnt be king of Mars, you want to give up that privilege?


If it means being born 6 million years ago? Yes!

----------


## optimisticnad

well here anything is possible. so just make me Queen, go back 6 million years ago, live like...i dont know, like a barbarian, butt naked (maybe wel let u have a loincloth)  :Wink:  and eat raw meat. wel miss you terribly.

----------


## AimusSage

okidokie, apart from the queen part, I think Nightshade is better suited for the job, you be her friendly neighbour okay!  :Biggrin:  :Tongue: 

*puts on a loincloth and runs of hunting big scary animals.*

----------


## optimisticnad

lol. ok, il be King. nighty can be Queen. Im not suggesting a matrimonial relationship. :-)

Hunting big scary animals??? dont make me laugh. and what do you mean 'put on loincloth'-so you were completely naked whilst writing the above post?  :FRlol:  Shame on you!

----------


## Pensive

Do Do Dessy
A Dessy Dessy Do
See Seven Sea
Upon My Shoe

Hey Do Do Dessy!

----------


## AimusSage

> lol. ok, il be King. nighty can be Queen. Im not suggesting a matrimonial relationship. :-)
> 
> Hunting big scary animals??? dont make me laugh. and what do you mean 'put on loincloth'-so you were completely naked whilst writing the above post?  Shame on you!


Hey! I was in my cave, I can do whatever I want.  :Biggrin: 

and the hunting of big scary animals is a lot more fun than sitting in the cave, lots of spiders  :Eek2: 

Don't worry though, I've got a big piece of wood to hit the animals with.  :Nod:

----------


## optimisticnad

Do Do Dessy
A Dessy Dessy Do
See Seven Sea
Upon My Shoe


Pensive, are you trying to tell yourself to do essay? :-)

----------


## optimisticnad

> Hey! I was in my cave, I can do whatever I want. 
> 
> and the hunting of big scary animals is a lot more fun than sitting in the cave, lots of spiders 
> 
> Don't worry though, I've got a big piece of wood to hit the animals with.


im glad your safe, just come back to present time at 6.  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

> are you trying to tell yourself to do essay? :-)


Not really. Actually "Do Do Dessy" is a poem and I was thinking about it, the moment I posted.  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

il have to google this poem! sounds like a nursery rhyme or something. now i cant stop saying!

----------


## Pensive

> il have to google this poem! sounds like a nursery rhyme or something. now i cant stop saying!


Yes, it is indeed, a nursery rhyme and a really good one.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Taliesin

> Our CD player or however that machine is called, has started russianizing.
> 
> It plays Rachmaninov and Tchaikovski all right, but refuses to accept Chopin or Beethoven or Mozart. 
> We suspect a conspiracy.





> lol taliesin. try feeding it something other than electricity.


We will NOT pour vodka into a CD player!

----------


## subterranean

Watching _Sid Vicious Final 24_  in Discovery makes me think that indeed woman can be a really bad influence  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

> We will NOT pour vodka into a CD player!


hey, i said feed it something other than electricity, i like to be aknowledged when I am quoted.  :FRlol:  i can send you something from MArs.

----------


## Nightshade

> And nightshade, you're always welcome to pop down and see me in my pretty palace opposite the King's, hes currently adding a new section so we can both 'perv' on the builders together. :-)


darling I dont do visits Im extradordiary on mars people come to me  :Nod:  well except the king but he has the best cheescake maker as his chef so naturally I raid his kichen everyso often.



> okidokie, apart from the queen part, I think Nightshade is better suited for the job, you be her friendly neighbour okay!.*


ahh yes queen of all of mars  :Biggrin:  do I get the sparkly dress aimus? I have to have your sparkly dress and your credit card so I can buynew shoes  :FRlol:  :Wink: 



> lol. ok, il be King. nighty can be Queen. Im not suggesting a matrimonial relationship. :-)
> !


humm maybe your credit card as well?  :Brow: 



> Do Do Dessy
> A Dessy Dessy Do
> See Seven Sea
> Upon My Shoe
> 
> Hey Do Do Dessy!


hey I rember this do you know the other versions?
Do do dessy 
a dessy dessy do
See see umma
I love you!

and do you do tthe skip in a circle aroud someone who is on the floor then they jump up and everyone else falls down dead?
Man I loved that game when I ws little.

----------


## subterranean

> lol. ok, il be King. nighty can be Queen. Im not suggesting a matrimonial relationship. :-)
> !



Funny, I remember reading one of your posts about your crush for a he.

I must have mis-read it.

----------


## Pensive

> darling I dont do visits Im extradordiary on mars people come to me  well except the king but he has the best cheescake maker as his chef so naturally I raid his kichen everyso often.
> 
> 
> ahh yes queen of all of mars  do I get the sparkly dress aimus? I have to have your sparkly dress and your credit card so I can buynew shoes 
> 
> humm maybe your credit card as well? 
> 
> 
> hey I rember this do you know the other versions?
> ...


Hey, this is also a cool version.  :Biggrin:  

And yes, we also do like this. It's a game which is played when this "Dessy" poem is sung. This is strange, how much games are alike even when there are long distances.

----------


## Nightshade

not so far I learned it in Saudi Arabia mind you it wasnt at the international school where there was more people from the indian subcontinent than any one esle. It was in an arabic school.  :Biggrin:  
Do you also play the sewing game? when everyone links crossed arms and ssomeon is a needle and you all end up in a knot? ow that was another good game :Biggrin: 
ugh I wish I was 6 again.....

----------


## Pensive

> not so far I learned it in Saudi Arabia mind you it wasnt at the international school where there was more people from the indian subcontinent than any one esle. It was in an arabic school.  
> Do you also play the sewing game? when everyone links crossed arms and ssomeon is a needle and you all end up in a knot? ow that was another good game
> ugh I wish I was 6 again.....


Oh no, I have never heard of this game but it might be played in sewing institutions. I have not learnt how to sew in an institution so I don't know...

----------


## Nightshade

no not sewing itself it was called needle and thread and you had to have at least 20 people for it to be really fun. Everybody joined hands and then the first person pulled the rest of you under the arms of the last 2 people so you all ended up bunched together with your arms crossed facing the opposite direction or all in a circle and you kept pulling till thethread 'snapped' and someone let go then you had more than 2o girls running around screaming .

----------


## AimusSage

> darling I dont do visits Im extradordiary on mars people come to me  well except the king but he has the best cheescake maker as his chef so naturally I raid his kichen everyso often.


Indeed, the chef is great, The way he can turn anything into something good and eatable astounds me. He's well worth the 20 turnips I pay him every week  :Biggrin: 




> ahh yes queen of all of mars  do I get the sparkly dress aimus? I have to have your sparkly dress and your credit card so I can buynew shoes


Sparkly dress yes, credit card _no!_  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease you know how I hate to use my own money :Biggrin:  

Im thinking its a beautiful day why have I wasted it all sitting at the computer oh yes thats right I pulled a muscle in my leg and getting down the stairs is agony I thought walking was supposed to be healthy not crippling.

----------


## AimusSage

> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease you know how I hate to use my own money


Yes, I know how you hate that, but I think it's a great learning excercise  :Biggrin: 




> Im thinking its a beautiful day why have I wasted it all sitting at the computer oh yes thats right I pulled a muscle in my leg and getting down the stairs is agony I thought walking was supposed to be healthy not crippling.


You pulled a muscle walking? You should take the bus  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

saving money rember before the roads get frosty but ahhh my poor legs I probably should have done those warm up excersise people keep telling me about before rushing about for hours on end and walking 4 miles

----------


## ShoutGrace

I'm thinking . . . . 7,000!!!?!?!?! 

That's a large number! Perhaps a coronation would be prudent?

----------


## AimusSage

I'm such a junk, I'm going into rehab!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ShoutGrace

No, no, no! Then all your junkie friends lose the chance to read your posts!  :Biggrin: 

Seriously though, that is a monster milestone!

----------


## Madhuri

I am going to two temples tomorrow......was I that religious *thinking* But I am liking the feeling that I am going to a temple.

----------


## Themis

People talking about things they know absolutely _nothing_ about are so enervating !

----------


## ShoutGrace

That's why you need to be there to educate these people, *Themis*!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Alas, I don't think they want me to educate them.

----------


## optimisticnad

what would i be doing now if i this forum didnt exist?

----------


## optimisticnad

> Funny, I remember reading one of your posts about your crush for a he.
> 
> I must have mis-read it.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Themis

Could it be disproportinate that every time I have to chose in which language I'd like to view a page in I battle with myself whether to click on the German flag or not? And that, most of the time, I'd rather view said page in japanese than German? I think it might be a little too much patriotism.

(Although I remember Canadians understand exactly what the problem is.)

----------


## THX-1138

i am soooo tired i want to relax i want to sleep i want to forget the past and not to think of the future so much.

----------


## Nightshade

hummmm finally hungry what can I eat??

----------


## Pensive

Roses are red, violets are blue.
I feel bad, this is true.

----------


## subterranean

> i am soooo tired i want to relax i want to sleep i want to forget the past and not to think of the future so much.


Hey, Man! I love your avy. Look vicious.

----------


## Nightshade

stilll missing your brother pesny? cheer up hell probably ring/ msn you as soon as he getts where he needs to be :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Watching politicians talking about global warming makes me laugh in tears...

----------


## Madhuri

why, why this pimple??

----------


## Nightshade

owie.... :Bawling:

----------


## Themis

What's wrong, Night?

----------


## Nightshade

burnt my hands making dinner  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Ouch! You have my deepest sympathy. I hope they're better now?

----------


## RobinHood3000

> burnt my hands making dinner


Maybe next time, you won't overcook 'em, huh?

----------


## Sarka

Had a little disagreement with the bread knife this morning over the proper way to slice a bagel. Incidentally, the bread knife won...  :Frown:

----------


## kilted exile

Why did I not take my glove to the ball game this afternoon? A foul ball came right beside me. Attempted to one hand it (well had beer in the other hand  :Wink:  ) it bounced off my fingertips and I lost I it. I'll never get another chance again  :Flare:

----------


## Madhuri

How to solve the mystery of "WE"

----------


## Nightshade

how did I catch this cough?

----------


## Madhuri

I dont want my attention to be always on this stupid pimple...so I should squeeze it now.

----------


## Pensive

I should study.

----------


## Nightshade

you should


Noooo aimus stop posting or Ill never catch up *sulk*

----------


## AimusSage

> you should
> 
> 
> Noooo aimus stop posting or Ill never catch up *sulk*


But I express myself through these posts! If I stop posting I'll never be able to tell you you are extraordinary.  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

ohhh good comeback  :Nod:

----------


## Madhuri

I am the only one in the forum. It seems I am the one who is forever free, and is always hanging in the forum..........

----------


## Pensive

Count me in, too!

----------


## Shannanigan

thinking: I just don't feel myself lately

----------


## thevintagepiper

O! M! Gosh!!!!!!!

----------


## TEND

I'm so sick, of doing everything....

----------


## Nightshade

*cough* stupid *cough*  :Sick:

----------


## Pensive

Some people haunt you forever and ever!

----------


## Madhuri

Big day over, so I should relax......

life is beautiful.......... :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

> life is beautiful..........


yes it is, but it can also be a dark kind of beautiful  :Brickwall:

----------


## Madhuri

well, i'll cross that bridge when I reach there.....lets take one day at a time.......

----------


## Nightshade

God! I LOVE this city!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> well, i'll cross that bridge when I reach there.....lets take one day at a time.......


Yes, chances are the bridge isn't build yet anyway.  :Smile: 

I just fell into the river  :Eek2:   :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

you can swim, right?? so still there is s hope for survival.

----------


## AimusSage

ofcourse I'll survive, that's what I do best.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

That's the spirit. I really dont precieve you as someone who will give up on anything so easily.  :Nod:

----------


## Taliesin

> Look at me and lose your temper
> You are bedazzled by what you see.
> For a man who looks so good
> You won't meet every week. 
> 
> My sweet blue eyes, my silver voice
> My sparkling intellect.
> It's just an impression, it just a fassade
> It's just an outer effect.


This one uses the me-form, because it is a translation made by us.

----------


## Nightshade

who is j m k e?

----------


## TEND

I'm so sick of the way everything is...

----------


## grace86

I hate vertical and horizontal asymptotes!!!!

----------


## Madhuri

life is a beautiful music.....am I the same me?? la la la...... :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

Its cheaper to go and come back the same day
so up and out by 620 it is then  :Biggrin: :S

----------


## AimusSage

I _am_ a fool!  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

> I _am_ a fool!


When did sages start calling themselves a fool, by the way?  :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

ever since they do foolish things  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> I _am_ a fool!


Thank God!! you did agree to some truth about yourself....he he he  :Biggrin:

----------


## Taliesin

> who is j m k e?


J. M. K. E is an older Estonian punk band.

----------


## optimisticnad

> I _am_ a fool!


damn, i could have saved you so much time and told you that months a go! and you went and wasted all that time! duh!

i should be working....so nice having a job. :-)

----------


## optimisticnad

feeling pissed and brain dead hope the boss doesnt check up on me! one hour to go, u up for it king? lol.

----------


## optimisticnad

how about we all have an early friday night drink?

ha, dobleposting again! 

actually triple! ooohhh, and there i thoguht i waas getting better, my speeling is not bad, just tryng to move the newspaper.

----------


## Madhuri

Exercising is good for emotional well being too, I should start it soon....

----------


## Pensive

Why do I eat rice everyday. Perhaps, because I can't eat _Salan._

----------


## Madhuri

If only someone could take care of my life for me for sometime  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Why do mothers always take sides of their sons?

----------


## Madhuri

> Why do mothers always take sides of their sons?


Even I would like to know that, Why?

----------


## Pensive

> Even I would like to know that, Why?


Just a thought.

----------


## subterranean

Why man never call when he say he would?

----------


## subterranean

> Why do mothers always take sides of their sons?


mother = son
father = daughter

----------


## Pensive

Don't you cry anymore!

----------


## Themis

> mother = son
> father = daughter



Aha! My mother is extraordinary and mostly takes my side. (That's because she's mine, mine, mine .... uh, and his, yes  :Blush:  )

----------


## subterranean

And you're a female....

Well, there's always an anomaly for everything  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Madhuri

Will what I am being hopeful for be the case? Will it be true? Will it happen?

----------


## Idril

I was much closer to my mom than my dad when I was younger. I am my mother's baby and she has always been much more indulgent with me than my dad, earning my eternal devotion.  :Wink:  However, as I've grown up, I have developed a very pronouced 'father complex'. He is simply the most dominate male presense in my life, I measure all men to him and most of them fall far short...that's probably not entirely healthy is it?  :Confused:   :Blush:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## optimisticnad

i have no mom or dad.

actually no, i do. i just wondered what itl feel like saying that and everyone sympathising. and yes i agree, mom = son, dad = me. just the way it is in this house!

----------


## Nightshade

ha well we are all girls in our house so I dont know about the mom=son dad=daughter equastion, but I do know about the dad = youngest daughter
( and it can all change in the space of months )

----------


## optimisticnad

all girls!
wow. i have one sister 8 years younger than me and trust me thats more than enoough! and what do you mean that will change? u wanna get 'rid' of them? I used to be in a mafia gang in my youth, u need help whether its a 'monnndaayy, tuezdaayy, wednezdayyy...' im here. wel go to the matresses.

----------


## Themis

I guess I'm lucky because I'm not only the girl but the youngest child too (eh, not that difficult between the two of us).

----------


## optimisticnad

lol. well u must spoiled rotten!

----------


## Themis

:Biggrin:  There's an advantage to everything.

----------


## Nightshade

tut what I mean is one day your the youngest and the favouirte the next day you are practically ignored for the next one. Luckily as the oldest I was never the baby favouirte and able to see I was the one who alwasy got sided with till the next one came along :Biggrin: 

Mind you its took me a goood 11 to 14 years to get over my abslaoute consuming jealousy for my oldest younger sister, now I just feel proud of her which is great Im proud that Im realated to someone who is as gorgeous and clever and witty as her even if we dont really get on that well :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

awww. thats so sweet. now i wish i was her! to have someone say such good things! lol. actually i love my elder bro and yonger two siblings, mainly cos we all have such a good sense of humour so when wer together in one room! wow! its hillarious and mind blowing. i know my friends envy me! and wer all fairly intelligent so sometimes we get into heated debates and other times wer witty and arrogant cos we know we sound great!

----------


## THX-1138

I feel peaceful thanx to god.

----------


## Madhuri

I like the goof smilie  :Goof:

----------


## Pensive

Hehe, was it funny? No it wasn't. Yes, yes, it was.

----------


## Themis

Today is the day I ... remembered that I still have a case to solve and better leave right away. ...  :Blush:

----------


## AimusSage

All this banter about siblings reminded me I have a sister  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

ghuh why didnt I catch the train back this morning?now its tooo late  :Frown:

----------


## Serenata

Youngest of three girls, only one still home.

----------


## optimisticnad

> All this banter about siblings reminded me I have a sister


aww, younger than you or older?

----------


## AimusSage

older, wiser, smarter, well, at least that's what she wants to think, I'm happy to prove it true.  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

sweet. so just two of you? (by the way, everyone is wiser and smarter than you so that doesnt count))

----------


## optimisticnad

im reading our mutual firend at the moment, and i absolutely love it! im amazed, i was dreading reading it, its on my reading list, but its hillarious! silas! and lady toppins! im going to back to my reading in a bit so...any new revealations people?

----------


## AimusSage

> sweet. so just two of you? (by the way, everyone is wiser and smarter than you so that doesnt count))


Do you have any idea how hard it is to give people that impression? 

Yeah, it's just the two of us. I being the youngest, and therefore spoiled brat.  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

yes, well, iv noticed that. :-) thats why theyv shipped you to mars and made you king, you can be a spoilt brat with ruining their lives,

im thinking: mmm,,, i wonder if king stalker and dirty robin have hatched a conspiracy against me?

----------


## RobinHood3000

What would that conspiracy be?  :Confused:

----------


## optimisticnad

i have no idea, just something fishy..maybe its the fish u had for dinner.

----------


## Themis

"Wie Böhmen noch bei Östr'reich war vor vierzig Jahr'..." I love this song. Must be why I've been listening to it for three hours non-stop now.

----------


## optimisticnad

i love the above song too, cos i dont understand a word which is good cos it cant make me any hyper and it cant make me sad!
welcome back themis, iv missed ur compliments! who spoiled you today?

----------


## optimisticnad

i said i was going to go half an hour ago! u bad people! see what uv reduced me to!c

----------


## Themis

:Biggrin:  The above song means, roughly translated "When Bohemia was still part of Austria 40 years ago" . That is, now that's about 100 years ago.

----------


## Madhuri

About -- Satyam, Shivam, Sundaram --Truth (Satya) is God (Shiv) and God(Shiv) is Beautiful (Sundar)

----------


## Themis

Is Shiv the same as Shiva?

----------


## Madhuri

> Is Shiv the same as Shiva?


Yes......................................

----------


## Themis

> Yes......................................


Stupid question I reckon. Sorry, I was not familiar with that term.

----------


## Shalot

What am I thinking now? Well, I was going over the text of Little Women (just for a second though) and was distracted by the ad. Oh well, what can you do? Ads are necessary.

Cheers.

----------


## Madhuri

> Stupid question I reckon. Sorry, I was not familiar with that term.


Shiva, is the name of a Hindu god.

----------


## Pensive

They had known each other for twelve years, since when they were eight. Then one day, he asked her hand in marriage. She was like "How can you think about such a thing? We are just best friends. 

He pondered about it a while....and thought that can't you make your life mate your best friend...and walked towards home sadly.

----------


## Madhuri

If only I could get a bed to sleep in...........

----------


## Themis

> Shiva, is the name of a Hindu god.


Oh, I knew that. I just didn't know that it was also possible to say just "Shiv" without the 'a'.

----------


## Madhuri

> Oh, I knew that. I just didn't know that it was also possible to say just "Shiv" without the 'a'.


Yes, Shiv is actually the correct pronunciation, and 'a' is just a sound, which is sometimes added as an alphabet.

For eg: Rama and Ram are the same person, and correct pronunciation is Ram.

----------


## Themis

Is it pronounced liked it would be in English, especially the 'a'?

----------


## Madhuri

> Is it pronounced liked it would be in English, especially the 'a'?


Only if the sound of 'a' is not that prominent. Try not using the letter 'a'; just add a slight effect of 'a' without making it like a complete letter. 

Do not elongate 'a'; as in Shiv; when you have spoken 'v' jus add a little the sound of 'a' to it.

This will be correct proninciation in English too.

Oh, how I wish I could say it for you.

----------


## Themis

Me too.  :Wink:  Thank you for the explanation though.

----------


## Madhuri

> Me too.  Thank you for the explanation though.


You are welcome.  :Smile:  I know its not a satisfactory reply.

----------


## Themis

Oh, it is. I think I even understand what you're saying but I'm still uncertain how I should say it since English isn't my mother tongue and I tend to try and pronounce things the way I would say them in German.

----------


## Shannanigan

thinking: Well! That is absolutely the last time that I have chicken fried chicken and stir-fry chicken combined as one meal!

----------


## thevintagepiper

"....I'm hungry..."

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about someone who is everywhere to me. When I close my eyes, it's his face that I see.

----------


## Madhuri

Why is it that after you lose someone, you realise how imporant and special the person was.

----------


## Shannanigan

because we never seem to know what we have until we lose it...

thinking: There have to be sad times in life, without them, we could never appreciate the good times, and all life would be bland because nothing would be "good" when there is nothing bad to compare it to...

I want Aimus' signature.  :Tongue:

----------


## grace86

> thinking: There have to be sad times in life, without them, we could never appreciate the good times, and all life would be bland because nothing would be "good" when there is nothing bad to compare it to...


But remembering that is the hardest part sometimes.

Thinking: Why was I dreaming about my literature exam when the math exam today is the one I have to worry about!?

----------


## AimusSage

> because we never seem to know what we have until we lose it...
> 
> thinking: There have to be sad times in life, without them, we could never appreciate the good times, and all life would be bland because nothing would be "good" when there is nothing bad to compare it to...
> 
> I want Aimus' signature.


Yes, I know, it's very profound isn't it? my signature fits perfectly.  :Smile: 

Where do you want it? : :Brow:

----------


## Nightshade

Im thinking this uni and actually finding friends in the RL is taking up too much of my valuable reading and litnet time.

----------


## Themis

Oh, I love my mobile phone! *sigh*

----------


## Nightshade

ghuh
15 minutes in a train station?! what am I going to do?.....crisps  :Goof:

----------


## Themis

A joke only law students get when the only thing you have to say is mention a specific [corpus iuris] in a conversation and your vis-&#224;-vis starts laughing.

----------


## Nightshade

Going through my inbox ( how did I manage to end up with 188? :Confused:  ) alot of intresting little gems there, people who said they were coming to the uk and would stop by --- and havent. people whove died , people whove just vanished, some who were banned.
Some of my greatest silly moments I even found a link someone sent me for a smilie webpage that Ive long since forgotten about  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I have seen a thing today which is enough to convince me that man/woman is the most self-centered thing that exist in this world.

----------


## Madhuri

Getting exposed to the real world it seems, Pensy.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Just been doing a jung-myers -briggs personality test somthing to do with the unit Im studying anyway thinking: THAT THING IS AMAZING!  :Eek2:  I have never ever seen myself described quite so accuratly!
give it a go? http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

----------


## Themis

> Just been doing a jung-myers -briggs personality test somthing to do with the unit Im studying anyway thinking: THAT THING IS AMAZING!  I have never ever seen myself described quite so accuratly!
> give it a go? http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp


 :Eek2:  I agree, Night. I know I've done this test before, at school, I think, but in some aspects, it's astonishingly accurate!

----------


## grace86

Thinking: Only 57 minutes until five!!! Out of work for the weekend!!!!

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that why my mother is not giving me a proper answer...

----------


## Nightshade

I cant be bothered to go catch the train....

----------


## Madhuri

These dinners at big hotels is a big wastage of money.

----------


## thevintagepiper

I would really like a pet monkey.

----------


## optimisticnad

really vintage? your more than welcome to mine-my little brothr! he he. 

im thining a) how can i get rid of this toothache 
B) whose PMd and my inbox is nearly full but im too lazy to do what amius suggested, download or somthing. 
c) trying to watch this movie and fix the screen size, does anyone find that annoying> when ur watching movie on compiuter, u just cant get the screen size right can u? its either too big or too small? 
d)( Mathew Mccourtney or whatever, how do i feel about him? is he a good actor> is he attractive or just this new annoying wanna be? 
e) and finally, wow! women really can multi-think!

----------


## Madhuri

Why do I feel as if I am choking.

----------


## adilyoussef

At what time should I head to my new location? 
I'll be missining this forum that for sure.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> really vintage? your more than welcome to mine-my little brothr! he he.


 :FRlol:  Thanks, but I've got my own little brother already!!

----------


## Madhuri

Why is it that when I carry my cell, no one calls me, and when I leave it home I get 10 missed calls.

----------


## Dry_Snail

Murphy's Law

i am thinking about quitting my JOB right away!!! :Flare:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I'm thinking abot withdrawing from a class, and how i will do on the test that's in 9 hours, and how I have to wake up in 7 hours.

----------


## Madhuri

Snail -- Go right ahead!!!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Dry_Snail

I have resigned !!!!

I DID IT !!!!

----------


## Madhuri

Good!!! 

Now you can spend all day here  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dry_Snail

yeah!!!
i can till they kick me out lol!!!

----------


## Dry_Snail

Gosh this the craziest act i have ever done...i resigned just like that!!!
its fun!!

----------


## Madhuri

Are you serious??? you really resigned??? I mean...have you ACTUALLY RESIGNED!!!

----------


## Dry_Snail

Hi Anil,
This is with reference to my employment with the organization. As required by my letter of employment, I am giving my resignation.

Please accept my resignation dated 9th october 2006 and release me from all my responsibilities.



I would appreciate if you can release me by 14th October 2006, as I have some personal commitments to accomplish. 



Please convey the further formal proceedings.

----------


## Madhuri

I cant believe this........it is indeed crazy..........

----------


## Dry_Snail

HA HA HA 

it is crazy

i am loving it actually

My DH must be in shock...ha ha ha 

its fun when you make your life unpredictable ...lol

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that I need to control my emotions and desires, and should pay attention to ONLY studies.

Hmmm, can anyone help....how to study in a way that nothing can stop you? Neither any novel nor internet? *beating her head against the wall*

----------


## ShoutGrace

This is my biggest problem as well, Pensive. I mostly fail at it, however, so I shouldn't give any advice.  :Biggrin:  

Toughening up and studying when I need to would make a lot of things a lot better for me . . .

----------


## Madhuri

Carrot and sick approach might work in this case. Say to yourself that if you study for about 5-6 hrs a day, you'll rewad yourself with an hour on Internet and 2 hours for novel reading, this way you get to do everything. It may work effectively if the sequence always starts with studying.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ShoutGrace

It sounds so rational . . . mostly when I'm saying such things to myself though, I decide that I could always read what I want to all day today and then probably be able to study enough before class tomorrow . . . .  :Biggrin: 

My brain can't convince me of what I know is best for me. It's so backwards.

----------


## thevintagepiper

I need new music! I hope grandma sends me an iTunes card number soon.

----------


## Taliesin

Psychology is such a deceptive science. 
Why makes those who have studied it for long time believe that they know everything about human soul and so that they can be the neutral judge who is always correct even when it is their own person in the problem? Of course, they can win the argument by using many interesting psychological terms about the other person.
Why?

----------


## Chava

no, I can't be bothered...

----------


## optimisticnad

i cant be bothred either. im so so so behind on my studies. it worries me. so i dont think about it. logical conclusion!

----------


## optimisticnad

:Bawling:  
 :Bawling:  
 :Bawling:  
 :Bawling:  
 :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

Am I wasting my life.......I should be more proactive.

----------


## Kaltrina

What is wrong optimisticnad? why are you crying?

Thinking: How am I going to walk to all those place only in one hour and in these high heels.  :Confused:

----------


## Dry_Snail

thinking how to insert a picture in the post????

----------


## Kaltrina

thinking does Dry Snail need a little help with that?

just put  and voila...

----------


## Dry_Snail

thanx
but how do i insert it if i want it to be inserted from my comp....????

----------


## Kaltrina

oh that I forgot....

when you go advanced you have many options there, so you try those and you also have th option for attachments...  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking, how to get 95% or more in my next monthly tests! 93% is certainly not as good as 95%!

----------


## Kaltrina

Am thinking so good to see Pensive online...  :Wave:  hello

----------


## Pensive

> Am thinking so good to see Pensive online...  hello


Hi!  :Biggrin: 

I am thinking that it's nice to play Word Association Game.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaltrina

I am thinking the same...one of my favourite games...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Madhuri, LEAVE THE FORUM!!!! you should be in bed, you have promised yourself that you'll begin exercising from tomorrow. go...Go....GO....GO AWAY!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

I missed world smilie day  :Bawling: 


http://www.worldsmileday.com/

----------


## Pensive

A smile makes the world look like the best place ever, doesn't it?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

so many things going through my mind, and I can't pick anything to put here, they are all scrambled...  :Confused:

----------


## Madhuri

_Tamam umra ka hisab maangti hai zindagi_
_Yeh mera dil kahe to kya, ke hud se sharmsaar hai_
_Yeh kya jagah hai doston_

----------


## thevintagepiper

They can't make me play that game...I won't...I won't...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Waiting for Lizzy...

----------


## Nightshade

ughhh migrane!!


someone make the spasms stop
!

----------


## ShoutGrace

Why does my PM box say 99% full when there are only 197 messages in there? Shouldn't 99% be reserved for 199, or 198 even? I think this thing is just trying to intimidate me!!

----------


## kathycf

> Why does my PM box say 99% full when there are only 197 messages in there? Shouldn't 99% be reserved for 199, or 198 even? I think this thing is just trying to intimidate me!!


Did your inbox succeed in it's intimidation attempt? Perhaps I should PM you a pair of brass knuckles.... :Wink:

----------


## WriterAtTheSea

I dunno... Intimidation via an inbox? Sounds a little like computer burn out to me... In light of the word intimidate |inˈtimiˌdāt| verb frighten or overawe (someone), esp. in order to make them do what one wants : he tries to intimidate his rivals [as adj. ] ( intimidating) | the intimidating defense lawyer.

Perhaps you should contact your attorney. Sounds like you are being controlled by foreign rivals. YIKES SHOUT~~~!!!

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Did your inbox succeed in it's intimidation attempt? Perhaps I should PM you a pair of brass knuckles....


I definitely need some kind of help!  :Biggrin:  




> I dunno... Intimidation via an inbox? Sounds a little like computer burn out to me... In light of the word intimidate |inˈtimiˌdāt| verb frighten or overawe (someone), *esp. in order to make them do what one wants* : he tries to intimidate his rivals [as adj. ] ( intimidating) | the intimidating defense lawyer.


Exactly . . . this brute intends to force me to delete my PM's, when I've already delivered up literally hundreds to the thing. 

How does everybody survive this dreadful purging? Don't you feel sad when you destroy your poor innocent little PM buddies? People who have been around forever know what I'm talking about. Every time I go through and delete 40 or 50 I am devastated. I really don't know if I can do it again!!  :Sick:

----------


## ShoutGrace

I finally get to double post! Nirvana.

Subterranean your PM box is full again.  :Biggrin: 

And mine is at 199 though this oppresive coward is telling me that it is 100% full. He just can't stand to be challenged . . . well I tell you that he will indeed lose this game of chicken!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Don't you know that you can save your PMs?

----------


## ShoutGrace

Just text though, right? Without emoticons et all? I've tried to copy and paste them into Word documents but that just takes too long . . .

----------


## RobinHood3000

No, there's a download option on the bottom right -- you can download the messages in "quote" form (i.e., as they would look if you quoted them) and save them to your computer.

----------


## ShoutGrace

How far down to the bottom right? I see these three:




> Download all Private Messages as :
> XML | CSV | Text


And all of those are terrible if I remember correctly. Where is it in relation to that?

----------


## RobinHood3000

That's what I use. I don't see what's wrong with them -- I download mine as Text, copy into Word, and save. Works fine for me. :shrug:

----------


## ShoutGrace

I see . . . no big deal . . . it works, it just looks funny with the code right there and no emoticons or anything . . . 

(I'm probably just being overly picky, I guess - I never look at my older PM's anyway, I just have in the back of mind the thought that I might like to someday  :Biggrin: ).

----------


## Madhuri

Will I be able to complete my loooong pending project report by this weekend. 

You have to do it, Madhuri, there is no escape this time. Its a do or die situation now, com'on, do it!!

----------


## Nightshade

:Banana:   :Banana:  Im going to prauge ! :Banana:  Im going to prauge!
Well hopefully and I might try and get on the the ERASMUS sceem ( sp??) as well see if I can go some where else learn somthing new :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I am screaming at the top of my mind, absolutely quiet. Peaceful, hindu cow zen like quality of face.

and I gave the person across the hall quite a start by screaming at the top of my lungs at 41 past midnight.

he looked at me inquisitively, and I did nothing but stare at him, daring him to question me. He didn't.

----------


## Jay

> Im going to prauge ! Im going to prauge!
> Well hopefully and I might try and get on the the ERASMUS sceem ( sp??) as well see if I can go some where else learn somthing new


When when when?  :Tongue:

----------


## Kaltrina

will I be able to study about my exams this month??  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

probably summer holidays of 2007-2008 ( only 4 can go a year and I was lucky enough to get roped into volunteering to make a video( not very nice as I went in for 30 an hour in my scruffiest clothes)) for the department bringing my self to the extra special attention of the person who is incharge of placement and I asked and he said YES!.
So now i have to learn czech and work really really hard so they still think I deserve it and i get EU funding :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Is 18 months long enough to learn a laugage? Does anyone recommend any particular books? :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that I can't wait for the Eid Day to come!

Who wants an Eid Card?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

MEEEEE!!!  :Banana: 

and seviyan as well  :Biggrin:  the dry one

----------


## Pensive

> MEEEEE!!! 
> 
> and seviyan as well  the dry one


Umm, I can send you a card, for sure. I will love that but I am not too sure about seviyan....hmmm....how about the machine code of seviyan? You can translate that machine code into the substance, can't you?  :Wink:  (I wish a day will come, when this thing will become possible.)

----------


## Nightshade

ME me 
so does this mean you want one too? :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

whys my stomach hurting! i just fed u!

----------


## ShoutGrace

Maybe it has to do with what you fed it.  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

> ME me 
> so does this mean you want one too?


I do. I do. I do!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I should have ordered my lunch early, and now that I didnt I'll have to go hungry.  :Frown:   :Bawling:

----------


## optimisticnad

> Maybe it has to do with what you fed it.


hi! ur never around when I am and I have so much to tell you. Like when Themis and Grace had a fight over you, orchestrated and hosted by the fab moi. Unfortunately they decided the prize (you) wasnt worth it in the end. He he.  :FRlol:  And than they went a little berserk and turned on the host (moi) with pillows. Had several bumps, spent hours surgery, months in hopsital....of course back in mars one month is equivalent to one hour in england but nevertheless, bottom line, it was painful.  :Bawling:  
But wev made up now (until iv thought of a suitable revenge). And wer all going for coffee. But u cant come. Because you're a MAN. We're forming 'We hate men' or 'Men are ********' gang. Lol. no wer not really. So dont worry. but I dont think men should come to our coffee get together because theyl be the subject most of the time and itl never be anything nice to say. 

I fed it good stuff so thats why i was confused. Im allergic or somethign to fruits. I hate fruits, except bannas (no innuendo honest) and grapes. pears are ok but they go all soggy, they'are only good for regaining sight to see partner up on a tree having 'fun' (cahucer: mercahnts), apples are horrible and I have no desire to be banished from Eden. But i do love veggetables, theyr so yummmmmm! i could eat vegetables all day. honest, so it makes up for it.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> ....of course back in mars one month is equivalent to one hour in england but nevertheless, bottom line, it was painful.


Well, I appreciate your efforts anyway, dear.  :Biggrin: 




> But wev made up now (until iv thought of a suitable revenge).


Shhhhhhh!  :Tongue:  




> but I dont think men should come to our coffee get together because theyl be the subject most of the time and itl never be anything nice to say.


So what's the incentive to attend  :Confused: ? We already know your sexes complaints against us.  :Biggrin:  




> I fed it good stuff so thats why i was confused. Im allergic or somethign to fruits. I hate fruits, except bannas (no innuendo honest)


Oh dear. No one would have gone for an innuendo there if you hadn't of said that, *opti*, absolutely no one! I look for innuendos and I didn't see it.  :Sick:  




> But i do love veggetables, theyr so yummmmmm! i could eat vegetables all day. honest, so it makes up for it.


Yeah, simple logic, right? Like having so much work to do that you might not be able to do it so ignoring it is the best option?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Will my collegues ever invite me again for an outing.

----------


## Kaltrina

Why doesn't he understand that I am amd for that... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

sometimes the most you can hope to acive in a day is not to hit someone


 :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

*SAP R/3*


...............

----------


## Pensive

ہيں لوگ وہي جہاں ميں اچھے 
آتے ہيں جو کام دوسرں کے

Translation:

The good in the world only those are
Ready to be useful to others who are  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

I want to say somthing but dont know how.....

----------


## RobinHood3000

Rhyme is the way I shall express how I feel:
Sadness and the miniscule hope she may heal...

----------


## ThruMyEyer73

my house smells like smoke...
i should probally b sleeping

----------


## Madhuri

Why do I feel so sleepy....but I like being useful..I wish all my days were so hectic and loaded with work.

----------


## thevintagepiper

I don't want to go upstairs for my history book....

----------


## Madhuri

Why does a family of four require four cars, especially when only one is used and they dont even have parking space for all the cars, and block the road outside and create problem for others.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Loveless

I am wondering....who thought up with the word "COLOR".....You know?

----------


## RobinHood3000

You mean 'colour'?  :Tongue:

----------


## optimisticnad

i need to gett off here, have a bath and do some serious work like using fancy coloured gel pens to underline my headings. :-)

----------


## Nightshade

I am such a wimp its disgusting really :Frown:

----------


## classicsgirl

thinking how i would like to go home right about now, the day is just dragging here at work.

----------


## Dry_Snail

Its my last day at my Job...and I am just so happppppppppyy thanx to Mads

----------


## Madhuri

> Its my last day at my Job...and I am just so happppppppppyy thanx to Mads


Really?? How is that???

I am glad you are happy.....I hope to see your film someday........

I am thinking: Should I post a picture of me on litnet....if I go by this feeling I am sure the thought that says -- DO IT!!! will win......

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking:

What the heck is happening around? I still find it difficult to believe

----------


## Dry_Snail

> Really?? How is that???
> 
> I am glad you are happy.....I hope to see your film someday........
> 
> I am thinking: Should I post a picture of me on litnet....if I go by this feeling I am sure the thought that says -- DO IT!!! will win......


yepp..its true...this is my last day...i am finishing some formalities....thanx to you madhuri....i kno it crazy...but when you said DO IT...it was a precursor it was like a detonator adn KABOOOOOOOOOOOOM lol  :Biggrin: 

I am thinking4 hours more...and i will be a free bird...lol

----------


## Madhuri

I didnt know it had that effect, and I hope it doesnt has an adverse effect, quitting a job is a big decision, when there is not a new one in hand, and I was not at all serious when I said so. I didnt believe it as well.

We have not interacted much, I have this feeling that you are a little different from the typical Indian men. Somewhat different from those I have come across more often....he he he...

Keep posting, if you get time, and do let us know about the progress on your debut.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Dry_Snail

hey its perfectly allright...and there are no adverse effect ...i am an Instructinal Deigner with an experience of 2 and 1/2 yrs...i am a Lollypop in E-l-learning right now...there are atleast 100 tongues avidly waiting to lick me (Do not read in a pervert sense  :Wink:  ) but i am gonna finish pre-produciton of my film first and simultaneously would hunt a job Down... :Biggrin: ...
and dats exactly i am thinking right now....one more thing...(forgive me ...i know irs not aqs only game but still) Wy do you think i am different than "the typical indian men(you came across) ?  :Brow: 

P.s When are you posting your Pic?

----------


## Madhuri

Thats a good enough exp to get a good job.....

and I am thinking how to gather my thoughts and write to you about how you are different, perhaps a feeling that one can have a reasonable conversation with you. Is it correct???

About my pic...I am thinking, but not sure when.....and dont expect someone like the real Madhuri (the actor).....I am not even near to her....I have more South Indian looks.......So if I do post....plz dont be shocked at the outcome......

----------


## Dry_Snail

> Thats a good enough exp to get a good job.....
> 
> and I am thinking how to gather my thoughts and write to you about how you are different, perhaps a feeling that one can have a reasonable conversation with you. Is it correct???......


ha ha ha well you are quite precise at that....




> About my pic...I am thinking, but not sure when.....and dont expect someone like the real Madhuri (the actor).....I am not even near to her....I have more South Indian looks.......So if I do post....plz dont be shocked at the outcome......


hmmm well i am not expecting anything....i was just curious...(to be frank i am a lot more curious now  :Wink:  ) lol...Madhuri (Non- DIxit) chill!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

Ow my ear...stupid flu

----------


## Kaltrina

I should get back to work... those texts to be translated are waiting for me...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Madhuri

Why isnt the client replying?? I want to go home....its 8:00 PM already, not that something great is waiting for me at home, but still.........

----------


## Pensive

We are too self-centered. When someone asks us to do him a favor, we turn our face away. But whenever we need something, then we get how is it like to decline someone.

Isn't it better if we try to be useful for others as well....so in turn others would be nice to us too....but hey...isn't it self-centeredness as well..? *pondering*

----------


## optimisticnad

i dont know about that pensive but i am a firm believer in what goes around comes around, that doesnt necessarily mean anything religious. iv just experienced it myself so yes....be as useful and as nice as u can to others...however im also a cynical realist: wer only human, i can see where we fall in the trap were we only do things to benefit ourselves/ulterior motives. and there are people who go out of thier way for others (moi :-)) and than its never returned so u get all disheartened....

----------


## optimisticnad

i have awful ideas sometimes. like when theres really bad traffic and i just want to walk across the road, i dont mean all suicidal but just to annoy someone. or when a fat person says something about food just remark: u would know. or just be plain rude and mean to nice people i know. i have nno idea why i suddnly get these ideas!

----------


## Logos

I'm sooo happy, I just got my latest shipment of 8 books from the Book of the Month club  :Banana:

----------


## optimisticnad

congratulations although no idea what ur on about!

----------


## optimisticnad

p.s. i always see 'the histroain' at the bookshops but never actually buy it or pick itup. is it any good?

----------


## optimisticnad

'In 3 words I can sum up everything I've learned about life: it goes on'

----------


## grace86

I've heard good and bad things about the Historian.

Thinking: How in the world did I think I could take on so much?

and Optimistic, your thought kinda just fits right in!

----------


## Logos

> congratulations although no idea what ur on about!


Book of the month club is a mail order company where you can get books, often at a much cheaper $ amount than the list price, much the same as Amazon. 

_The Historian_ is fabulous if you like long involved historical/mystery novels, I suppose some of it is based on the real history of Drakula  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

What a relief.....the deadline has been met, and I can go home now.....what time is it.....oh, 9:40 PM....I should rush.....before more work comes.......

----------


## optimisticnad

> Book of the month club is a mail order company where you can get books, often at a much cheaper $ amount than the list price, much the same as Amazon. 
> 
> _The Historian_ is fabulous if you like long involved historical/mystery novels, I suppose some of it is based on the real history of Drakula



right. thank u for enlightening me. I love historical and mystery novels, but more imporatantly-one of the texts in my module is Stoker's Dracula. So im glad u mentioned that, il have to read that too and impress my lecturer.  :Thumbs Up:  

yep grace, life goes on. taking on so much isnt a problem if u can handle it.

----------


## Nightshade

> p.s. i always see 'the histroain' at the bookshops but never actually buy it or pick itup. is it any good?


I started it 3 times and gave up on it each time.

----------


## Madhuri

zu zu zu...ze zezezeze....la la la la la.......hmmm hmmm....... :Banana:

----------


## Madhuri

I dont want to leave this place and go back to Delhi  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Winter has arrived. So many dry fruits are at hand, but there is something which I am not liking - perhaps it is the feeling of coldness. I feel that I am getting depressed in such a weather. 

Now, I have come to the conclusion that Summer is better in some ways than Winter. At least, you don't have a strange cold feeling around, as shadows are lurking and coldness is going to eat you.

----------


## Madhuri

Holidays over, I didnt want to come back. It was so lovely.

Thinking -- when will get a job in a different city.

----------


## Bookworm89

Thinking: When should I leave for the library?

----------


## Nightshade

grrrrrrrrrrr JAY!!!!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Jay will be missed.

----------


## kilted exile

Can I be bothered walking to the shops in the snow, or should I just make make do with the food in the house (leftover casserole and box of Rice Crispies)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Waitwaitwait -- what's going on with Jay?

----------


## Pensive

> Waitwaitwait -- what's going on with Jay?


Jay fell asleep while reading The Call of Cthullu.  :Crash:

----------


## Nightshade

so I attacked her but that post was pre-live read it was due to a malfunction in communication lines  :Mad:

----------


## Nightshade

Hallelujah !! :Banana:  and bring out the marching band I survived!!!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Bookworm89

I wonder if my friend wants to play football....

----------


## Madhuri

How will I catch the culprit who opened my personal documents?

----------


## Themis

Waiting for someone is such an unproductive waste of time!

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking where to find a poem for my mother's birthday or shall I try to make up one by my own? Hmmm, but nothing is coming up in my mind at the moment...

----------


## kilted exile

I want a job.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I want a job.


*offers Kilted hers*

And I am thinking:

Chim chim-in-ey, chim chim-in-ey 
Chim chim cher-ee!

----------


## Nightshade

I need to get an apron, who knew macaroni and cheese could get soooooo messy?  :Goof:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I need to get an apron, who knew macaroni and cheese could get soooooo messy?


For eating or cooking?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

> I want a job.


i need a personal maiden and gardener rolled into one. interested? good pay. £0.01 / second. see no other job pays u by the second!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

umm cooking mostly but the thing is I always forget to take the thing off before I eat so it serves double purpose :Biggrin: !
but really macroni cheese is soo messy to make I managed to wisk cheese sauce into my hair somehow and down my good skirt luckily IM only weraing my boring England shirt or I would be  :Mad:

----------


## optimisticnad

im thinking that im thinking about something. well, to post on this thread u have to be thinking that u r thinking....never mind, now u can see why i have no friends. :-( 

lol! i do! (sighs inwardly. ul never know..... :-) ))

----------


## optimisticnad

nighty, is it ok to imagine u in ur 'boring england shirt' or would that creep u out> lol. !

----------


## Nightshade

errr lets seee hummmmmm well since I said it I guess it ok , Ill just mention that despit being covered in cheese sauce some wierd mysterious black substance from scrubbing the cooker and possible some umm hot choclate from when I was curled up watching _ choclat_ this mornng I am more than decently coverd!
 :Nod: 
so

----------


## grace86

You two have some interesting conversations..and to think, I was only going to say I hate the time change!

----------


## optimisticnad

time change? so where are you> here in my part of mars its always night....but not complaining, all the best stuff happens at night. e.g. morphing to werewolves.

----------


## Nightshade

Im interesting  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

Well when I am not occupying California, Earth, I reside on Venus where Robin and I rule  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

*raises eyebrows* its nice to meet another narcissistic person! lol.

----------


## optimisticnad

why am i on mars if robins on venus? lo.. oh, yes, iv got the king as my neighbour thats why. mmm...dilemma. to move or not to move. 

i tink il stay put until he really drives me mad. we have such fun watching trees grow! but because its always night in mars we can never see! he he. 

how long will take to come from venus to mars? u and robin should come down and visit me! 

california? wow. i wanna hear ur accent now! im stuck in boring old england where its always pissing. 
sorry i mean raining.

----------


## grace86

:Blush:  How could you tell?

----------


## grace86

> why am i on mars if robins on venus? lo.. oh, yes, iv got the king as my neighbour thats why. mmm...dilemma. to move or not to move. 
> 
> i tink il stay put until he really drives me mad. we have such fun watching trees grow! but because its always night in mars we can never see! he he. 
> 
> how long will take to come from venus to mars? u and robin should come down and visit me! 
> 
> california? wow. i wanna hear ur accent now! im stuck in boring old england where its always pissing. 
> sorry i mean raining.


Goodness you make me laugh! A couple of lightyears I suppose, but not many.

Accent...like like what accent??!! That is like so totally awesome you like live in England  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

yes i live in a country where the media rules, u never know whats really happening in other parts of the worlds, it always raining, blair drives u mad, freedom of speech is synonymous with freedom of insult and in a most recent article people in england rnt having as much sex as everyone think they are!

whereas when i tink califronia...babes,half naked gorgos blokes, beaches, lovely weather....is that the media lying again>

----------


## Nightshade

:Confused:  what is going on??

----------


## AimusSage

> Goodness you make me laugh! A couple of lightyears I suppose, but not many.
> 
> Accent...like like what accent??!! That is like so totally awesome you like live in England


A couple of lightyears?  :FRlol:  That's the touristic route. It's maybe 1 AU at the most.

----------


## grace86

I got a little confused for a second too night...I think it was optimistics topic on the media. Yes the media completely lies about California. I'm never half naked  :Biggrin:  and um, the only people you see talking like that is on shows like the OC. Barf!!!!

Thanks for the easier directions Aimus.

----------


## grace86

optimistic, when you take over the world, I really think you should do something about this media problem.

----------


## optimisticnad

ur relying on amius for directions> good luck! this is the bloke who gets lost coming to my castle and he only lives next door. 

mind u i do have a gorgos and big castle so its understandable. 

making u all confused is part of my master plan!

----------


## grace86

> ur relying on amius for directions> good luck! this is the bloke who gets lost coming to my castle and he only lives next door. 
> 
> mind u i do have a gorgos and big castle so its understandable. 
> 
> making u all confused is part of my master plan!


Aimus, isn't your brain fried by the way??

----------


## optimisticnad

> optimistic, when you take over the world, I really think you should do something about this media problem.


dont worry itl all be my point of view on everything thatl be fed to you all. and il make it a law that u have to walk hal naked in california so u can! lol.

----------


## grace86

Hahahaha!!! :Biggrin:  

Wow..well to the disappointment of some of the members, I probably don't fit he stereotype of california babe.

----------


## optimisticnad

what? tall tanned baywatch like? im sure u r!

----------


## grace86

> what? tall tanned baywatch like? im sure u r!


Five foot four count? Umm, baywatch...let's not get into female anatomy.

----------


## kilted exile

> *offers Kilted hers*





> i need a personal maiden and gardener rolled into one. interested? good pay. £0.01 / second. see no other job pays u by the second!


Any job would be perfectly welcome. I am bored and fed up.


I am thinking is Halloween today or tomorrow?

----------


## Nightshade

hey opti ...media oh rats thats reminded me I have to write an essay on the historical contexts and technolagy value and message of the british media
 :Bawling:

----------


## grace86

Yuck Night, what class are you writing that for?

----------


## Nightshade

TCM, technology communications and the media, 
actually I think that will be miles better than the essay Im strugling on this week which is the ecnomic features of the network society

Im bigining to think balanced student work-student life is nothing but a myth made up by some evil minded people

----------


## grace86

> TCM, technology communications and the media, 
> actually I think that will be miles better than the essay Im strugling on this week which is the ecnomic features of the network society
> 
> Im bigining to think balanced student work-student life is nothing but a myth made up by some evil minded people


I agree. My life has gone out the window for the semester. Somehow we are supposed to balance all this junk? Good luck with your essays.

----------


## Nightshade

thankee grace  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aiko

*Happy Hallowe'en folk!!*  :Brow:

----------


## Nightshade

ooooh I did a hallween smilie....

----------


## Themis

It's true that you appreciate what you've got the most once you've left it at home, like say, a scarf. That's kind of sad.
And even sadder is the fact that mothers *always* know this in advance. Every single time that my mother has told me to "take a scarf!" and I've replied that "I don't need one, thank you very much, I am perfectly capable of dressing myself", I have always regretted it the moment I've stepped through the door! 
Of course, she doesn't know this. Or if she does, it's because she has super powers; she certainly doesn't get it from me. Because I'd rather spend an hour freezing than go back up, get that scarf and grudgingly admit that she's been right all along and that obviously, I do need that condemnable thing!

----------


## Chava

One of my friends died Friday. After a party at school, he found himself at the local trainstation. He dropped something on the tracks, and in an intoxicated state, jumped down to get it. Th train had no chance to stop. His best friend saw it all. 
He recently turned 23.

----------


## Madhuri

Oh, its so sad......

----------


## RobinHood3000

Oh, Chava, I'm so sorry...

----------


## Themis

My sincere condolences, Chava.

----------


## Serenata

I'm sorry to hear that.

----------


## Shalot

I am sorry to hear that Chava and you're in my thoughts.

----------


## Shalot

Right now I am thinking that they should not be allowed to broadcast South Park ewwww! Where are the censors on that one?

----------


## Madhuri

I should sleep now...tomorrow is a big day......

----------


## Madhuri

I will faint if I dont eat something. I cant believe I have not had anything since morning and I realise it now...what was I doing all this time...... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about it:




> The sciences, each straining in its own direction, have hitherto harmed us little; but some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation...


Harmed us little?

Atom Bomb is a greater harm!

----------


## miss tenderness

sorry to herar that,Chava


I'm thinking how sad Chava must've been :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

whether or not i'll get the good news that I am waiting for.

----------


## Pensive

Ecosystem! 

I love this topic.

----------


## kilted exile

I miss Guy Fawke's night. Running round with sparklers, watching mother dance along the lane with "guy", the bonfire, roasted chestnuts..................

----------


## Laindessiel

What I'm thinking right now is "How am I supposed to follow Kilted Exile's post?"

So basically, confusion.

And no, Kilt, I don't feel lucky...

----------


## kilted exile

> What I'm thinking right now is "How am I supposed to follow Kilted Exile's post?"


Ah, the eternal question, and one that has troubled many (ok some, a few, all right just one) :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

> I miss Guy Fawke's night. Running round with sparklers, watching mother dance along the lane with "guy", the bonfire, roasted chestnuts..................


how about next year we swap...just for the day I really dont like bonfire night.

----------


## Laindessiel

Not one Kilt....gosh, I wish your brain would get marginalized by commoness sometimes....not a bad thing to achieve  :Biggrin:  

See, still the same confusion....  :Alien:

----------


## Themis

> Not one Kilt....gosh, I wish your brain would get marginalized by commoness sometimes....not a bad thing to achieve  
> 
> See, still the same confusion....


Kilts? Who's talking about kilts? I like kilts!

----------


## Madhuri

_Ik sirf humi mai ko aankon se pilate hain
kahne ko to duniya main, maikhane hazaron hain
In aankhon ki masti ke mastane hazaron hai_

----------


## Themis

I wish you'd think that in English. 

After all, _ich denke meine hochintelligenten Gedanken auch nicht auf Deutsch. Hoppla._

----------


## AimusSage

Brssht, flerst! ZORK!!!  :Nod: 

everyone disagree and be right. 

Having said that, I stopped thinking today, I found life is a lot less complicated when I let others do the thinking for me.

----------


## Themis

> Brssht, flerst! ZORK!!! 
> 
> everyone disagree and be right. 
> 
> Having said that, I stopped thinking today, I found life is a lot less complicated when I let others do the thinking for me.


 :Biggrin: 

Are you sure? Others often think the wrong things.

----------


## AimusSage

> Are you sure? Others often think the wrong things.


exactly! I need to be wrong more often, it's boring being right all the time.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

I hate doing my washing in public the potenional for emabressment is enormous !

----------


## Madhuri

Okay i'll try to translate -- it will sound very funny, as what I wrote above is very poetic form, and what i'll translate will be very crude. I wont be able to bring that essense to it  :Biggrin: 

here it goes --

Eventhough there are a thousand (hazaron) bars (maikhane) in this world, it is me only (Ik sirf humi), who can pour wine from my eyes (mai ko aankhon se pilate hain -- that is, my eyes have the effect that can make any person intoxicated), and there are a thousand (hazaron) men who are after it -- that is, the intoxication that the look in my eyes bring (In aankhon ki masti ke mastane hazaron hain)

I hope you will get the essence, its very crude though  :Biggrin: 

And I know what this means




> After all, ich denke meine hochintelligenten Gedanken auch nicht auf Deutsch. Hoppla.


but I wont tell.... :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Yes, I got it.  :Smile:  And I like it.

----------


## AimusSage

> Okay i'll try to translate -- it will sound very funny, as what I wrote above is very poetic form, and what i'll translate will be very crude. I wont be able to bring that essense to it 
> 
> here it goes --
> 
> Eventhough there are a thousand (hazaron) bars (maikhane) in this world, it is me only (Ik sirf humi), who can pour wine from my eyes (mai ko aankhon se pilate hain -- that is, my eyes have the effect that can make any person intoxicated), and there are a thousand (hazaron) men who are after it -- that is, the intoxication that the look in my eyes bring (In aankhon ki masti ke mastane hazaron hain)
> 
> I hope you will get the essence, its very crude though


I know a girl who'se eyes do the exact opposite.

----------


## Madhuri

> Yes, I got it.  And I like it.


I am glad, it made some sense.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> I know a girl who'se eyes do the exact opposite.


Really?? May I ask who?? someone we know?? (me being nosey again)  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> Really?? May I ask who?? someone we know?? (me being nosey again)


You don't know her, and you should be glad you don't know her!  :Eek2:

----------


## Nightshade

oops been using my blog for the wrong thing ahh well...

----------


## Nightshade

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH :Brickwall: :  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:   :Flare:  :Flare: 

who cares!! I dont care! what IS decetralisation, rationalistaion and redistribution? :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling: 

I give up! and IM out of comfort food.... :Bawling:

----------


## Themis

Oh - my - God. Nine hours!  :Eek:

----------


## Madhuri

> You don't know her, and you should be glad you don't know her!


It was a silly question to ask.... :Biggrin:  I am so foolish....

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the test which I gave today, and wondering that how on the earth my blind guesses worked!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Somehow I can never resist certain trends for long. When everyone had to have a tamagotchi, *I* had to have one. Albeit after everyone else because I knew it was stupid and silly and I was way too old and mature of one. But then my father offered to buy one and what girl can resist an offer to be bought something?

----------


## toni

I'm thinking about my BIG exam in less than two weeks. 
That reminds me...
I have to study now...

----------


## Chava

and now....SLEEP! no more stupid fat raccoons!

----------


## Bookworm89

Do I really have to work tomorrow?

----------


## blacksheep

> I'm thinking about my BIG exam in less than two weeks. 
> That reminds me...
> I have to study now...


ouch. ours are commming up soon but i never know when they are until 2 days before... im not very untop of my schoolwork...
im currently thinking about a possible formal philosophical system. we have a formal logic system and a lot of philosophy, like descartes, is based on logic so maybe we can set up different axioms? maybe change the axioms a bit to suit our tastes? nah. wont work.
ok. now I'm thinking about a little variation of the platonic dualist universe where thoughts and feelings and basically consiousness exist in a seperate world attatched to the physical world. this is my way of explaining consiousness in an otherwise materialistic universe. computers are concious there are processes. the atoms in the computer interact and bla. a rock falling off a cliff is also concious. there's change so there has to be a process.
i am consious as a unit but each individual cell in my body, each individual molecule, atom, quirk, string in my body are consious. of course, i dont believe any of what i just said. well... you asked what i was thinking now. and my thoughts decided to morph while i typed the reply.
ok, now i'm thinking about exams and tests and all that. i shall go psuedo-study.

----------


## Madhuri

about the dream that I had last night...what if it were to come true....

----------


## kilted exile

What is a Palusot?

----------


## Laindessiel

> What is a Palusot?


Hihi...haha... :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  

Nothing bad, really. It's a Filipino word for not having a good enough reason to say about a thing.

Just wanted to make you laugh, Kilt (or do I see a frown).  :Frown:  You seem so serious... :Crash:   :Crash:

----------


## kilted exile

Yes, I was unfortunately born without a sense of humour. Always such a serious young boy.......

----------


## vheissu

:Frown:  Getting quite worried about exams as well....only a couple of weeks to go!!
Thinking I should make a revision plan and this year stick with it!

----------


## Madhuri

Why do people come back into your life, as if to stay, and once they have you back they return to their old ways. WHY????!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

I should finish thia essay I only have an hour and ahalf left

----------


## shinigami

Should I forgive him?

----------


## Lily Adams

I don't want to do my homework. D:

----------


## Pensive

I hear the sounds, distracting sounds, sounds of them fighting again, but all I can do is to think in this dear chamber if mine.

Think Pensive! Think about anything! Whether about those awful noise! Or Whether about the birds chirping outside.

Wouldn't it be a beautiful morning without those noises...

----------


## Madhuri

Why Dont I Finish My Project?!!!!!!! Why Do I Have To Postpone It Further?!!!

Get Up Madhuri, Do Something.........

----------


## Shalot

I am thinking David Hasselhoff is my new avy  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the weather. It is getting colder day by day. Now, I feel good that Pakistan is not a cold country, how would I survive in "- something" temperature! *wonders*

Heh, but I do like Winter so I will somehow!

----------


## *Blue*

im thinkin how it's gonna be n this forums coz im still new member here !

----------


## Madhuri

I will go to the pastry shop and buy some delicious chocolate pastries..yummy....I am surely improving my eating habits....

----------


## miss tenderness

wow,I'm thinking Maddie is lucky!

----------


## adilyoussef

I'm thinking of the time I've spent here at home and the time I'm going to spend out of it. Nahhhhh!

----------


## AimusSage

APPLE PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoo!  :Biggrin:  I love apple pie. and turnips ofcourse.  :Tongue:

----------


## optimisticnad

i dont know if i like apple pie or not. iv had it lots of times and each time it tastes different! honest. some times its great and other times its yucky. but i dont like apples so iv decided logic tells me i dont like apple pie! but cheese and potatoe pie....well....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking of any way to cheer myself up.

----------


## Nightshade

should you put moisteriser on raw -but dry- blisters??

----------


## miss tenderness

should I log off?

----------


## Taliesin

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Shalot

I am feeling bad for Michigan --- they lost it by 3 points.

----------


## kathycf

> should you put moisteriser on raw -but dry- blisters??


Antibacterial cream would be better, it delivers medication in a moisturizing base.

Well, I should go to bed.

----------


## ShoutGrace

I'm wondering why some people recently decided to become invisible.

----------


## toni

What do you mean, dear Shoutgrace? :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I'll die very soon...... *sigh*

----------


## ShoutGrace

What kind of sigh is that?

----------


## Madhuri

A realisation that my end is near......

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about myself. 

Ahhh, this is really self-centered of me to think about my own self all the time. *frowns*

----------


## toni

Whatsort of end, Maddie? Please elaborate... :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I'll be brain dead very soon, which is as good as being dead.

Pensy, it is not wrong to think about yourself, really. I think you should do that, as always thinking about others and their comfort is not good either. Girls should take care of themselves more, as you grow older you'll realise that there isnt much support, and people will be like -- I'll give you that IF you give me this. In general, expectation from women is more (always be nice, be polite, dont raise your voice, respect, compromise...and such things), people will only take and NEVER give. I think you are doing the right thing.  :Nod:

----------


## toni

I am thinking whether I would be washing the dishes tonight or Laind would do it for me... :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Both of you dont do it... :Biggrin:  jus' relax, watch TV, keep a biiig bowl of popcorn beside you.......What you can do later, dont do it now.  :Nod:  Think about it tomorrow.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> I'll be brain dead very soon, which is as good as being dead.
> 
> Pensy, it is not wrong to think about yourself, really. I think you should do that, as always thinking about others and their comfort is not good either. Girls should take care of themselves more, as you grow older you'll realise that there isnt much support, and people will be like -- I'll give you that IF you give me this. In general, expectation from women is more (always be nice, be polite, dont raise your voice, respect, compromise...and such things), people will only take and NEVER give. I think you are doing the right thing.


It is right to think for our good, but always considering ourselves, I think is wrong. There would have been no world if one would have always thought himself/herself. And as for expectations, I think that men are also not free of them. I think in both India and Pakistan, it is men who are expected to work outside and bring food and provide shelter and clothes to their families. I think that if a man can be expected to do such things, then people have full rights to expect certain things from a woman. 

But sadly now a days, even when women are working shoulder to shoulder with men, when in developing countries such as Pakistan (I don't know about India but it is in Pakistan), they are still expected to remain under men. This aspect is really sad, but still it doesn't mean that a woman should put the word compromise out of her dictionary. Sometimes one has to do it, whether a man or a woman, for her/his own sake and for the sake of people you love.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

need to drastically change my lifestyle, or i'll become useless very soon......

----------


## Laindessiel

I am thinking why there aren't so many members logged in at this time. 

So sad.  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

Nothing is making much sense to me anymore this week....

----------


## Lily Adams

I swear I'm going to develop carpal tunnel syndrome if I keep this up...

----------


## subterranean

> I'm wondering why some people recently decided to become invisible.



I'm wondering why it makes you wonder.

----------


## Madhuri

If only the books that I want to read didnt make a dent in my pocket, reading them would be doubly pleasurable.....

----------


## Shalot

I am wondering why Wal-Mart would not let me return something I purchased on Tuesday. My husband threw the receipt away but it clearly came from Wal-Mart because it is their store brand and we paid for it with a bank card. I thought they would at least give me store credit.

----------


## kathycf

> I am wondering why Wal-Mart would not let me return something I purchased on Tuesday. My husband threw the receipt away but it clearly came from Wal-Mart because it is their store brand and we paid for it with a bank card. I thought they would at least give me store credit.


Did it have the tags still on it? At any rate, I would ask to speak to the store manager and/or check online for contact information. If you are persistent, I think they will at least give you a credit (for the last recorded price, so if the item went on sale recently that is the price you will get...not necessarily what you paid.) That is, if it is worthwhile to be persistent ie if the item was $5 or more. My bestfriend is the return expert, and discusses her triumphs with me.  :Wink:  

Random thought:Why do I always break out in a cold sweat whenever I shop at Wal-Mart? 




> I'm wondering why some people recently decided to become invisible.


*cough*  :Blush:  Am I one of "some people"? If so, I can't give you a credible reason, I did it to see what it was all about. At other sites invisible mode means one's name does not appear in an "online" list at all, that appears to be different here. 




> I am thinking why there aren't so many members logged in at this time. 
> 
> So sad.


Well, that day was Thanksgiving here in the US, ,maybe that was the reason....

----------


## Madhuri

thinking about my future prospects, and the options that I have are _none_..... :Frown:  a pretty dismal situation....

I am also thinking that when I wear a sweater it feels warm that I dont want to wear it, and when I take it off it feels cold..... :Frown:

----------


## bella_swan07

> thinking about my future prospects, and the options that I have are _none_..... a pretty dismal situation....(


I'm thinking about what the heck I am going to do with my future since, in five months I'll be making decisions that will change it forever. :Sick:  

As well as what the heck does a psychology paper have anything to do with literature and why (though I am glad it is no bigger I just find it pointless) an itty bitty two pager is soo necessary with my teacher.

----------


## Pensive

> thinking about my future prospects, and the options that I have are _none_..... a pretty dismal situation....
> 
> I am also thinking that when I wear a sweater it feels warm that I dont want to wear it, and when I take it off it feels cold.....


Oh, the whole night I suffered from this situation, that whether I should take the quilt off or not.  :Frown:  

Don't worry much about future. Everything will be alright, cheer up!  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks, Pensy, I am hopeful about everything  :Biggrin:  its only sometimes that situations pull you down. I still think life is beautiful.  :Biggrin: 

I guess, winter has not completely arrived in our regions. Its pleasant these days, isnt it? not so much heat and not too cold either...

----------


## Pensive

> Thanks, Pensy, I am hopeful about everything  its only sometimes that situations pull you down. I still think life is beautiful. 
> 
> I guess, winter has not completely arrived in our regions. Its pleasant these days, isnt it? not so much heat and not too cold either...


Yes, it is really pleasant here now a days. I think it is about 12-15 degree C (at least) today.

I enjoy eating ground-nuts in such a weather, and I have already eaten so much that I am having a flu and a cough problem.  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

> Yes, it is really pleasant here now a days. I think it is about 12-15 degree C (at least) today.
> 
> I enjoy eating ground-nuts in such a weather, and I have already eaten so much that I am having a flu and a cough problem.


Ya here also the temperature is about the same. I like eating _gajak_ and ground-nuts too. In winters my capacity to eat increases... :Biggrin: 

Hey, I've heard that one should not drink water after eating nuts, thats what causes cough. I hope it will get better.

----------


## Pensive

> Ya here also the temperature is about the same. I like eating _gajak_ and ground-nuts too. In winters my capacity to eat increases...
> 
> Hey, I've heard that one should not drink water after eating nuts, thats what causes cough. I hope it will get better.


Me too!

Flu is quite a pain.  :Frown:

----------


## Laindessiel

That we are already 30 mins. past our dinnertime because I'm still here posting. What an irresponsible human being I am!

I feel for you, Pensy. FLU IS THE WORST VIRUS THAT COULD EVER GET INTO YOUR SYSTEM and it's a pain in the....uhhmmm... :Biggrin:  *joking*

----------


## ALI ASGHAR JOYO

[QUOTE=Scheherazade;111375]Tell us what is going through your mind now! 


In my mind it is going that what should I write in reply of your question.

----------


## ALI ASGHAR JOYO

In my mind it is going that what should I say in reply.

----------


## apple jiang

I think I should say sth. in this thread.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> I'm wondering why it makes you wonder.



Well, perhaps I've already achieved my aim then.  :Wink:

----------


## kathycf

I should poke ShoutGrace. SG, consider yourself poked.  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

I hope Pensy feels better.

----------


## Pensive

> I hope Pensy feels better.


Oh thank you.  :Smile:  

As a matter of fact, I am feeling quite better, after having hot tea and cookies.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ennison

If your bones are sore it's the flu. If not it's just a bad cold... but maybe your bones will get sore so the doc's advice is keep at a constant temp, drink a lot. take lots of vitamin C / zinc and paracetamol for symptoms. You'll be better in three weeks. If it goes quicker it wasn't the flu just some pesky similar curse.

----------


## subterranean

I miss you all, peeps!  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> If your bones are sore it's the flu. If not it's just a bad cold... but maybe your bones will get sore so the doc's advice is keep at a constant temp, drink a lot. take lots of vitamin C / zinc and paracetamol for symptoms. You'll be better in three weeks. If it goes quicker it wasn't the flu just some pesky similar curse.


Nah, it is flu because of the changing weather. The Winter arrived suddenly, and all these days I did not even wear sweater, so caught cold. But it is getting better slowly, not as bad as it was the day before yesterday.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking how true this quiz is. Wow!

What Color Is Your Aura???

A story-teller, dreamer and honest person, Blue-Aura people are almost always ‘staring in space’. Though it seems this way, Blue-Aura people are just thinking. They think a lot, which makes you guys great philosphers. You’re also a good story-teller. You have a close-knit group of friends, and like to keep it that way. Sometimes you can be stubborn and rebellious, always wanting everything your way. You see, your dreamland that you go into is the way you picture the world. Or the way it should be. You seek for peace and a better place. People see you as a day-dreaming sweetheart, or a lazy person with blunt opinions! Famous Blue-Aura: Ron Weasley (from Harry Potter)Most Compatible With: Purple-Aura, Green-AuraLeast Compatible With: Red-AuraQuote:“Great minds think alike.” --??? At Your Best: Telling stories, thoughtful and givingAt Your Worst: Rebellious, very-very stubborn and lazy.

----------


## Nightshade

The dentist is going to go mad again...I hope she doesnt start tellng me off until _after_ shes got the nasty sharp thing out of my mouth  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kathycf

Ouch, a nasty sharp thing in the mouth is so not good.  :Sick:  
Pensy, I am a Blue as well.

----------


## Pensive

> Ouch, a nasty sharp thing in the mouth is so not good.  
> Pensy, I am a Blue as well.


This quiz speaks the truth, doesn't it? (I must call it a somehow bitter truth as it says I am a big big dreamer  :Frown:  )

----------


## Laindessiel

A big dreamer and you got a sad smilie? Aww. Cheer up, Pense!!  :Smile:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> I should poke ShoutGrace. SG, consider yourself poked.


Wha? *grumble, yawn* 

Just my luck have somebody just poke and run.




> I miss you all, peeps!



Well, there is a way alleviate this pressing sadness, you know.  :Wink:

----------


## toni

I am thinking about the lions and the poor poor elephant I just watched on National Geographic Channel. :Bawling: 

You guys should see the way those damned lions attacking the cute elephant, there were like 6 lionesses all over the eleph, and the poor latter broke down to his knees and surrendered and those pesky, pesky lions began to eat him alive.. The sadder part is, while those evil creatures were noshing and knawing away his behind and back, an elephant friend came over, syphatetic to the fate of his friend and in turn, as if in reply, the poor elephant and the friend elaphants shook trunks..

By that time my eyes were a bit teary.. :Bawling: 

I Love Elephants. :Smile: 

I Hate Lions. :Flare:

----------


## Madhuri

Today is a good day... :Nod:

----------


## subterranean

> Well, there is a way alleviate this pressing sadness, you know.


And what would that be?

----------


## vheissu

:Flare:  The photoshop trial I had finished yesterday on my pc. How am I going to procrastinate from now on?????

----------


## Nightshade

I am such an ijet!  :Rolleyes:  I just helped alot of the class with our assesed course work now Im stuck and can anyone help me? Nooooooo 
well technically I supposed 'Stanipoo' could only that would be cheating, blast my stupid consiounce.

----------


## AimusSage

I think a good concert never lasts long enough, it's over far too soon.  :Frown:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

look 7829.... Ive lost utterly lost :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

Two things:
a) I've been spending waaayyy to much time on this site + a photography site these past few hours...but nevermind....
b)We have a little guest in our flat...I think I'll call it Mr.Squeak. And I'm thinking how...not in the least worried my flatmate, who has this little guest n her room, is. Seems to be quite common in Edinburgh flats....and I might just squeak myself if I see it running again!!

----------


## subterranean

I think I'm becoming a meatpacker.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> And what would that be?



Well, if you miss us, spend more time with us.  :Eek:  Now, we could either come there, which is kind of tough, or you could come here.  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

I want to do something useful with my life....is working the only thing useful and enough??

----------


## Pensive

I want to be happy, just happy and that's what I can't be today. Life sucks sometimes.

----------


## toni

I wish dear pensy would stop feeling Pensive.. :Bawling: 
maybe you could look at the very funny lol thread or the joke thread.











What I'm thinking right now:
"I wanna take a bath."

----------


## Pensive

> I wish dear pensy would stop feeling Pensive..


Then I wouldn't be Pensive.  :Tongue:  

But hey, I have a better thought for now! Pensive people can be optimistic.  :Biggrin:  

Life is like an ice-cream, enjoy it before it melts. Heard it from somewhere, don't necessarily agree with it, but it is something nice to have a belief in.  :Smile:

----------


## toni

I know exactly what ya mean.. :Smile: 
You sound like you're feeling better now!
Glad to hear it! :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

should get back to trying to get this stupid decsion function to work I mean can anyone see anything wrong with this function?



> for($i=0;$i<25;$i++){ //this makes the loop go round should calculat $i asn mber of lines!!
> $catstat=explode(';',$catin[$i])//thisseperates them
> if($i==5){//the problem is here whats wrong with it???? HEEEEEEEEEELLLP!!!
> print "$catstat[0]is $catstat[1] years old";//what to do if it works
> }
> elseif($i==3){
> print "$catstat[0]is $catstat[1] years old";
> }
> elseif($i==7){
> ...


I cant it infuriating I need the php angels to come and save me!

----------


## ShoutGrace

> can anyone see anything wrong with this function?


Yeah, it looks like you just spread a bunch of random words/letters around. You should organise them, and situate them properly . . . in order, like a code. That's what I'd do.  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

hey they are in order....arent they oh no have I got it all wrong is that why its not working? :Eek2:

----------


## Madhuri

> should get back to trying to get this stupid decsion function to work I mean can anyone see anything wrong with this function?
> 
> I cant it infuriating I need the php angels to come and save me!


$catstat=explode(';',$catin[$i])//thisseperates them

The above statement doesnt show '$catstat' as an *array*

print "$catstat[0]is $catstat[1] years old";//what to do if it works

In this statement you are trying to use '$catstat' *as* an array using *[0] and [1]*

I think here is the problem, the variable '$catstat' has two different usage - one as a simple variable and in the IF loop as an array.

If you make the variable type the same this program might work.

----------


## Nightshade

no thats part of the program youll have to excuse the rammbling comments to myself but 


> <?php
> /*find out why the next section of code doesnt work...that is WHY oh why is it printing regardless*/
> //$cats='13';
> //if($cats>=10){
> //print'cat lady!!!';
> //}
> //yay its working!! next task get file!!
> $catin=file('catsparty.txt');
> print"$catin[5]<br>";
> ...


its in an array but whenever I try to run it it starts objecting to the line with if($i==5){

----------


## Madhuri

Another thing I would like to add is that every IF has to have an ELSE.

In the construct, ONE Else is missing.

if($i==5)

elseif($i==3)

elseif($i==7)

*ELSE* This will end the loop.

Ofcourse, I dont know php, but I know C and C++ and this is how the loop works in these languages. I think the concept will be the same here as well.

EDIT -- as per php syntax you will also have to check the number of curly braces '{}' that are required. Sometimes, small errors like these will not allow the program to work, eventhough the logic is correct.

----------


## Nightshade

ah right thanks  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  well back too cursing the program...

----------


## subterranean

> Well, if you miss us, spend more time with us.  Now, we could either come there, which is kind of tough, or you could come here.


I can't come there. I need to work; I have overdue debts! And, I doubt that you would wanna come here. I'm surrounded by bloodsucking spiders.

----------


## Pensive

> I know exactly what ya mean..
> You sound like you're feeling better now!
> Glad to hear it!


Yes, I feel quite pretty today.  :Smile:  

What am I thinking about? Haan I guess I am thinking whether to eat another toffee or not! (already have had four.  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Eagleheart

How shallow my attempts for writing must have been today, in order my writing classes' fellows to allow themselves to praise me, which they usually do when they are not afraid someone's writing is better than their

----------


## Therapy?

Dunno

----------


## Madhuri

Its not good that people should make fun of someone having a humble start... :Mad:  Its just not right......

----------


## Nightshade

How long would it take for a rumour to spread through the internet??

----------


## subterranean

Coffee doesn't work anymore!

----------


## Misscaroline

That for some reason every book you've had to read for school isn't nearly as fun as it would have been if you'd read it on your own. With the exception of Becket, of course. You can't beat high schoolers pretending to have a royal affair...

----------


## kilted exile

Bruce Cockburn is a god

----------


## toni

The Killers Rule!!!!!!! Oh Yeahhhhhh!!!
Rockon!!!! :Biggrin:  Woohoo!!!

Sorry, getting crazy. :Smile:

----------


## ennison

Rumour like lies is off and running before truth has its boots on.

----------


## Nasser

How comes every body keeps saying...not exactly what is not going in his mind?

----------


## Nightshade

how do you know whats on my mind.... this is on my mind and RATS the pringles are finished hummm does this mean I should run the mile between the train station and work tomorrow?? where are my raisins???

----------


## Madhuri

I do not like a lot of discussion and unnecessary bragging on any topic. It will be so nice if people were not so verbose.........

----------


## Schokokeks

I just read that Kathy is leaving us and I feel very sad about this.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking how wonderful it is to see raining! I am thinking why doesn't it rain here everyday....hmmm...well on the other hand I am thinking it shan't rain everyday. Water will come into the houses.

----------


## Madhuri

If I dont keep my feet on the ground i'll fall face first, and it will hurt the most, especially when there is no remedy to feel better.........

----------


## dramasnot6

i am thinking about how i should really get back to cleaning right now....and where i will hide after revealing my crush....

----------


## Nightshade

why me!!!
!

----------


## alhara

i&#180;m thinking about typeing and wondering,,.......wondering if the word wondering is sufficent to explain the blue grey fluidity of my thoughts and the utter lack of emotion in my person,.. like pure time siffiened and stored in my mind,... it&#180;s lunch time time for lunch yum :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

stupid washing machines.......

----------


## davoarid

I am worried I will not graduate on time.

----------


## davoarid

UH, and I'm thinking that this angers me.

----------


## Misscaroline

That life is only fun when it's complicated, but sometimes when it gets complicated, it really sucks...

----------


## Pensive

> That life is only fun when it's complicated, but sometimes when it gets complicated, it really sucks...


A complicated life isn't fun, dude. It isn't. Is isn't at all really.

----------


## Madhuri

I am such a border line case.....what will happen???  :Frown:

----------


## Misscaroline

But life would be boring without complication, Pensive! Besides, I really quite like some parts of the newest development.... :Blush:

----------


## Pensive

> But life would be boring without complication, Pensive! Besides, I really quite like some parts of the newest development....


Actually, it depends on how much "complication" one is facing. You wouldn't be able to enjoy a life having dry bread and impure to eat and drink; hardly any warm clothes for winter. You wouldn't want your life to be too complicated, would you? It wouldn't be much fun then.


I hate complications in my way, but I can't stop those obstacles, because this is life; whether fun or not, but I have to face it.

----------


## kilted exile

Wondering who this person is that added me to their MSN list earlier. To the best of my recollection I do not know anyone called katie

----------


## Misscaroline

Wishing I could thank Pensive and cheer 'em up at the same time...

Also wondering why I get so bored easily...It's not like I don't have anything to do, I just want to stay on here instead...  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

I am thinking that I love everyone on this forum.. :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

I am thinking "What a lovely person and friend my dear alien sister is!"  :Biggrin:  and hoping for a certain someone to come on before i have to go to bed... :Frown:  ...

----------


## toni

I am thinking that my alien sister is very sweet and wondering as to whom is she reffering to at this question " Hoping for a certain someone to come on before I have to go to bed"....
could it be.... :Brow:

----------


## dramasnot6

:Wink:  , enough said?  :Biggrin:  
i am thinking i might have revealed too much with a single emoticon....

----------


## Madhuri

I have lost all enthusiasm for work.....there was a test for my understanding about a project, and I did very badly.  :Frown:  I feel as if I just dont know a thing........I am not matching up to the standards, why do I do?? Where do I get some motivation to perform well....... :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

IM think this nausea had better pass soon...

----------


## grace86

five papers, a presentation, and finals within the next week and a half...can I do it? can I do it? I think I can!!! (Provided my headache goes away some time soon)

----------


## Madhuri

I am thinking -- Is blogging good?? Should life be an open book?? I mean for the whole world to read, where many will read the entries for mere entertainment.....not sure.........

----------


## Misscaroline

I'm thinking that blogging is no longer an option since my grandmother discovered mine once and that was the end of that. No more writing there for me...

I'm also thinking that anyone who assigns a cultural overview and refuses to be negotiable with topics and scopes ought to be shot...

And that Robin is a very strong sounding male... :Blush:  Just my opinion...

----------


## grace86

> And that Robin is a very strong sounding male... Just my opinion...


Do I hear someone who should post in the forum crush thread??  :Wink:  I'm just kidding.

Thinking: To call or not to call...maybe I will call after lunch

----------


## Misscaroline

I already admitted to crushing on Robin! :Blush:  A very big crush, as he well knows... Check the thread. we had everyone fooled for awhile... Then again, I like to act, so...
And good luck on your exams- I know they're tough... Sorry! And call what/whom?

Oh, and I'm still thinking about slaying my tormenter... But for now, I'll settle for thinking about how I'm going to narrow down my scope on Women's Rights/Roles in Literature without sounding like an ultrafeminist...

----------


## grace86

> I already admitted to crushing on Robin! A very big crush, as he well knows... Check the thread. we had everyone fooled for awhile... Then again, I like to act, so...
> And good luck on your exams- I know they're tough... Sorry! And call what/whom?
> 
> Oh, and I'm still thinking about slaying my tormenter... But for now, I'll settle for thinking about how I'm going to narrow down my scope on Women's Rights/Roles in Literature without sounding like an ultrafeminist...


Hmm...guess I should have paid more attention to the thread then! Guess I was just paying more attention to missT's comments.

School will be tough for awhile, but I don't think it would be as tough if I wasn't making up some late work  :Blush:  But thanks for the luck.

About the "call" - I'm still thinking on calling my best friend, he's a bit angry with me. It's hard to talk to someone who won't talk to you.  :Bawling:  

Good luck with your tormentor as well...eewww!

----------


## Misscaroline

No problem- I myself was in constant communication with him for a while and we couldn't ever synchronize when to admit it... Totally orchestrated. Sorry...

I am sorry about the exams though... that just stinks. It's no fun when the exam proctor comes in with an ancient Egyptian brain-nose hook and tries to pick your brain for all you've ever learned and forgotten...

Oh, but I'm sure it'll work out. I am sorry...~hands grace86 a handkerchief~

Oh, I'll be fine. She's just particularly snippy. And I get to make a case for the development of the women's movement before their suffrage in different countries or something like that... I'll be fine. I just don't want to be accused of being a feminist when I'm not when I go to present...

----------


## grace86

You've succeeded in making me smile...Egyptian nose hooks and handkerchiefs and all!  :Tongue:  

I've decided not to call - calling while at work might not be the right time to convince someone to talk to you.

Good luck again with your crazy teacher...maybe you should mention that what you are presenting doesn't necessarily reflect your views on a personal level.

----------


## Misscaroline

I can actually blame the nose hook on someone else, unlike most of my bad jokes! My old english teacher would hear fighting or possibly making out in the hallway and she would grab this evil little dowel rod with a hook screwed into the end and walk into the hall with a menacing look on her face! The name is so weird mostly because we named it for her, and none of us really knew if there was an actual term for it...

And good decision for now. But you will call him, right? no pressure, but I would rather have you try and be rebuffed than give up and never talk to him again...

Ooh, that's good. I like it. And she isn't the nose hook woman, so I'm safe... I just would prefer that she didn't eat my soul this week... That wouldn't be too pleasant... She's just... traditional *gag*. I can't stand normal english teachers who read notes and what not all of the time... :Sick:

----------


## grace86

Glad my suggestion sounded good. 

And I probably will call him...I bought him a christmas present after all.  :Tongue:  

Thanks for cheering me up Misscaroline. I'll remember that!  :Biggrin:  

hmm...nose hooks...glad she wasn't around me when I was making out in the halls....lol..

----------


## Misscaroline

Thanks for the advice. And I'm glad you're going to call him- I just hope everything works out the way you want it to, grace86...

Glad to help! :Biggrin:  And to be honest, I'm glad my teacher wasn't around when I was making out in the hallway either... Since it was today.... :Blush: ...

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking I dont want to have to go out and shovel the snow

----------


## grace86

> Glad to help! And to be honest, I'm glad my teacher wasn't around when I was making out in the hallway either... Since it was today.......


Oooohh...I'm telling...lol  :Tongue:   :FRlol:  

Good for you!  :Wink:

----------


## Misscaroline

I'm thinking that I wish I had snow, and that if grace wants to tell, then she'll have to tell on my partner in crime as well-- but go ahead, if you know who my teacher is...

and yes, very VERY good for me... :Brow:  :Wink:

----------


## grace86

Ha I won't tell on you...hmmm VERY good huh??  :FRlol:  you're baaaaddd!!! lol

----------


## Misscaroline

Am not!  :Angel:  And you can tell if you can figure out who the partner was... :Wink:  Not that you know him-- it's just a legitimate offer...

----------


## dramasnot6

im thinking im becoming an intruder in a very private convo on this thread...

----------


## Misscaroline

Not at all. All welcome Drame, non-intruder! Just came in at a weird time, I guess... Sorry... I'm thinking that I feel really stupid... :Blush:

----------


## kilted exile

Still trying to figure out who "katie" is

----------


## Misscaroline

S'not me, I swear upon it.
Wishing kilted could figure out who katie is, even though it is kind of funny...

----------


## Nightshade

nor me Im an L !
 :Biggrin: 

....get back to work night you have an exam next week and you havent even looked at this stuff once yet  :Eek2:

----------


## Misscaroline

Good luck night! See you after you surface... Just don't get a textbook stuck in your ear while trying to cram everything in all at once...

----------


## Shalot

I had some hershey's coffee kisses today -- they were interesting.

----------


## Misscaroline

Weird... Didn't know they had those. Thinking I'm going to kick Robin for staying off for so long...

----------


## subterranean

Yay...I finally got a copy of _Lord of The Flies_!

----------


## Misscaroline

w00t! Have you read it before? *Dying to yell something if you have...*

And toni is back!  :Biggrin:  WHEEE! I've been waiting to apologize, toni, for leaving so soon. Class... :Sick:

----------


## subterranean

> w00t! Have you read it before? *Dying to yell something if you have...*



How my answer would make a difference?  :Smile:

----------


## Misscaroline

Well, I wouldn't want to spoil it  :Tongue:  !

----------


## Madhuri

Why do I think so much?? I should put some action to my thoughts. I am also thinking that I probably have some ailment, I am so sleepy all the time and my eyes feel as if they are sore (they dont look sore, but the feeling), maybe my bp is low or I should exercise a little.

----------


## Misscaroline

That somehow gushing over a guy is SO much easier when it's late at night and I'm in poet mode again... Now I wake up and I can't believe I told him all of that... Not that I didn't mean it, but it's kind of embarassing to have sent some serious emotions to someone without really knowing how they would react...((I'm gonna go now... My brain rambles almost as much as I do...))

----------


## grace86

Hello again Misscaroline!

Grrrr... I know all to well how you feel!

----------


## Misscaroline

Hi, grace. I'm currently working on one of said expressions, and I find its pretty difficult when not deprived of sleep and sanity. I have to claw past my inhibitions to write anything like it now...

----------


## grace86

Well at least you are trying to write coherently. When I myself have been in those moods, I don't think I could write anything of any logical sense...I just spill my emotions all over the page. Don't know yet if it helps any, although I do go back and think "What was I doing???"

Good luck with that. 

I've still made no phone call to best friend. Wondering if I start thinking about apologizing when listening to certain music...said music is in play now.

----------


## Misscaroline

Sounds like some nice music. And believe me- I drilled a hole into my heart and my tongue and let the words pour forth.

----------


## grace86

Beautiful drill holes...grrrrrr...yeah the music is nice, but I should probably like bust the computer speakers or something.

----------


## Misscaroline

Not beautiful. Nonsensical. I don't know if said person was intrigued solely on the basis that I was telling him how I felt or if they actually liked how I said it too... OR if they just like crazy little girls. That's always a possibility...

Blast it!

----------


## grace86

Well to rule out if he just liked the way you said everything...beat him while crazily saying "I love you I hate you I love you I hate you" you are laughing but it might get the point across..You will prove whether or not he likes crazy little girls and eliminate infatuation with words...I'm sorry, now I'm laughing...I better go get lunch. Be back soon.

----------


## Misscaroline

See you when you get back!  :Wave: 

But the whole thing is, said addressee told me it was beautiful, but I don't know what he was talking about... me? my thoughts? my words? my emotions? So much doubt about what he thinks of me...

----------


## kilted exile

Well that was fun while it lasted,.

----------


## aeroport

> Well that was fun while it lasted,.


Er - kind of. Rather heated, I must say.

----------


## Logos

> Well that was fun while it lasted,.


It was just a matter of time until my patience quota was depleted  :Tongue:

----------


## B-Mental

I'm thinking...the shared haiku is broken again.

----------


## kilted exile

Not anymore it aint. 

Also I should prob get some sleep, but the brain wont let me.

----------


## B-Mental

Thanks kilt, question for ya... there are regular kilts for the working man's day to day stuff, right?

----------


## kilted exile

> Thanks kilt, question for ya... there are regular kilts for the working man's day to day stuff, right?


Nah, you just have to wear it on top of the overalls - something about Ministry of Labour regulations, kinda like the hard hat, steel toes and harness they (used to) force me to wear  :Wink:

----------


## B-Mental

I see, well thats just plain ludicrous. Damn the Beauracrats! Full Ahead!

----------


## Misscaroline

Yay! Damn the Bureaucrats!... I mean, okay, so I'm thinking I should have done my Anatomy homework last night and where is ROBIN? :Bawling:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm here, waiting for your e-mail reply!!

----------


## Nightshade

hungry and Id better clean my flat koa is coming to visit!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
milk did I buy milk??:S:S :Confused:

----------


## mtpspur

Thinking right now It's good to be back and once again trailing behind Robinhood 3000.

Rich (But I'm really poor)

----------


## Misscaroline

Why did I sign up for the ACTs again? And where is Robin? (How many times have I admitted to thinking that on this forum?)

----------


## Madhuri

Why is my mother being so nice to me today??? Does she really want to be nice or is there a hidden agenda???  :Confused:

----------


## Shalot

> Why is my mother being so nice to me today??? Does she really want to be nice or is there a hidden agenda???


if she's anything like mine, she has a hidden agenda. Tread carefully.

----------


## Laindessiel

Our mom sometimes has. Huh, but not that serious.

Hey Sub! I've bought the book Lord of the Flies too! But i haven't read it yet. Piles to read first!

I'm thinking "WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE?"

----------


## Misscaroline

Home, asleep. Or out having lives. But everyone in my neck of the woods is sleeping. I get to study for @#%#^ ACTs though...

----------


## Laindessiel

Ooooh, posting and sleeping at the same time. Wa'me to call a neuropsychologist to check your brain out?  :Tongue:

----------


## Misscaroline

Go for it Lain. People have been wondering what's wrong with me for years...
I'm just trying to to study for the stupid test, and knowqing me, I'll drink another ginger ale when I get home and take a nap. Why do I always get sick at these tests?...

----------


## B-Mental

I wish I were Rob Tucker! Gee to be a successful rookie like Rob.

----------


## Nightshade

That was fun.... now what should I go see next ooooh _ Cats_ is on in may ......

 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Its so strange...when I was a little girl, I had more good days and less bad days, but now its vice-versa.......*sigh* good days are becoming a rarity....*sigh*

----------


## subterranean

Keinginan untuk mengatakan padanya bahwa aku cinta dia begitu kuat. Begitu kuat, sehingga membuatku berteriak..., berteriak dan berharap..., berharap dia mendengar. Mendengar..., itu saja; tidak lebih.

----------


## Madhuri

> Keinginan untuk mengatakan padanya bahwa aku cinta dia begitu kuat. Begitu kuat, sehingga membuatku berteriak..., berteriak dan berharap..., berharap dia mendengar. Mendengar..., itu saja; tidak lebih.



Is that a secret message for the FBI??? If not then I assume you were thinking something 'nice' about me.... :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

I need to go to the shops....bye bread abd cheese and cereal and milk and eggs and get change so I can have some clean clothes

but its freeeeeeeeeeeeezing :Cold:

----------


## mockingbird

I'm thinking I should really go downstairs and see if I can spot my mum and dad in the audience on a random TV awards programme. But I won't see them so I really can't be bothered to go and socialise with the rest of my family to share this *exciting* event... lol.

----------


## Shadowsarin

I'm thinking about how crap the Iron Maiden gig on Tuesday is going to be. I'm stuck with a load of people I'm not keen on, and the NEC arena doesn't even let you smoke inside, gah! They also search you, so no alcohol to ease the pain. 

Urgh!

In fact, one of my friends recently pointed out, it would be easier to smuggle a shot of heroin into the NEC that a bottle of beer!

----------


## mockingbird

Ahh that sucks. I don't smoke but I don't mind people smoking in gigs. I reckon it adds to the rock n roll atmosphere :P Except for one guy last night at DPT who thought it sexy to blow his smoke into my face every few seconds.

----------


## Shadowsarin

I don't smoke either, but given alcohol is out due to their Nazi'ness, I was thinking a few funny fags might make life less painful (Trivium are opening, urgh) but thats out too, gah!

----------


## AimusSage

> I don't smoke either, but given alcohol is out due to their Nazi'ness, I was thinking a few funny fags might make life less painful (Trivium are opening, urgh) but thats out too, gah!


Well, actually Trivium isn't that bad, I was pleasantly surprised by them, although they do sound a lot like metallica. Besides, smoking is disgusting, so I would be quite happy if there is none during a concert.

----------


## Shadowsarin

> Well, actually Trivium isn't that bad, I was pleasantly surprised by them, although they do sound a lot like metallica. Besides, smoking is disgusting, so I would be quite happy if there is none during a concert.


Whats rock 'n' roll about a smoking ban?! Bah, humbug!

And Trivium must die! Their studio produced music sucks more than 50 Cent, and if a band can't play studio, what chance have they playing live?

----------


## AimusSage

> Whats rock 'n' roll about a smoking ban?! Bah, humbug!
> 
> And Trivium must die! Their studio produced music sucks more than 50 Cent, and if a band can't play studio, what chance have they playing live?


Yes, well, Rock 'n' Roll is dead, get over it. Now we just enjoy good music and go wild without smoking. Big deal.  :Smile: 

Have you actually heard Trivium live?

----------


## Shadowsarin

Ask me on Tuesday....

And I hope to god you are right about them being not that bad! I honestly do...

----------


## Nightshade

I want to go to a concert!!! :Bawling:

----------


## AimusSage

Then GO! Nobody is keeping you.

----------


## Nightshade

On my own? who will go with me, I dont know anyone who like the same things as me ..... Well my sisters both like dashboard confessional and so do I but they arent comming here. :Bawling:

----------


## Shadowsarin

Why not on your own? Who knows, you may meet new people etc. Plus, whats the big deal about going with friends? People always seem surprised when I say I go cinema on my own a lot, and I still don't understand why...

----------


## AimusSage

Well, you can always get your sisters over for a concert if it is near you  :Smile:  I'm sure they'll like it to, because they will have a place nearby to sleep.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Already offered I think they might be avoiding becasue I keep saying it... ah well all concerts are in manchester so they are always up here and my mum has to drive at midnight to pick people up. :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

See, you should just make a deal with your mum, she brings your siters over, you get to go along to a concert, and they get to sleep over, everybody wins.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

except my sisters never come without 6 friends and I only have room for 2

----------


## AimusSage

So, have them bunk up, it's not that big a deal, I've been trough worse.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Umm yes you see I live in student halls with securtity and CCTV and Im only allowed 2 guests at once in the day and 1 a night although I coul probaly sneak one person in ut you see the dilemma?

----------


## AimusSage

> Umm yes you see I live in student halls with securtity and CCTV and Im only allowed 2 guests at once in the day and 1 a night although I coul probaly sneak one person in ut you see the dilemma?


No not really, if there are six guest it means you just have to get two flatmates to say okay, and you're done.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

ahh but where will they sleep we only have 4 narrow beds one each...
ah well never mind Ill twist someons arm into taking me to a concert.

----------


## AimusSage

only four narrow beds? two per bed, and you'll have beds to spare!

----------


## Nightshade

uhhh noooo

----------


## AimusSage

And why not? Really, it's not that difficult  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

we did it!! So where is this cake and party ....oh wait Now whats my goal Ive spent the last 3 months trying to catch up with aimus an d beat him to 8000
now what>?

----------


## AimusSage

And how unfortunate is it that you would fail  :Tongue:  Oh well, Let's celebrate the victory, MY victory, but I admit, you are an excellent opponont, a worthy challenge.  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

even if I only got within winning sight today....ah well for all of 5 miutes I WAS a head..  :Nod:   :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

see, I couldn't slow down, because you were breathing down my back, which I must say, was quite annoying, next time, please breath to the side, it's more comfy that way.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Well I never how could I breath * down* your neck/back when Im probaly a foot shorter than you?

----------


## AimusSage

Yes, well, It's was on my lower back!  :Tongue:  

And your not a fot shorter than me.

----------


## Nightshade

are you sure when was the last time you scribble on your kitchen door...how tall are you?

----------


## AimusSage

I'm 1.76 meter, give or take a few mm.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

ok so not a foot 20cm is still a lot though its a head at least

----------


## AimusSage

yes, I know, my sister is about a head smaller than me, and so is my mum, and my dads about the same hight as me, were a small family, and I'm the tallest  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> Is that a secret message for the FBI??? If not then I assume you were thinking something 'nice' about me....


No, Miss Maddy. It's a secret for someone.  :Wink: 

And I always thinking nice things about you.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

I am thinking - this thread sure did take a left turn....what is happening here?

----------


## Janine

Now I am thinking - wow - is that a Dali picture above me in last post in your signature subter?

----------


## ShoutGrace

..........

----------


## Virgil

> Now I am thinking - wow - is that a Dali picture above me in last post in your signature subter?


Yes, she meantions it in the Avatar and sign changes thread. She even has a link to it.

----------


## Janine

Oh ok, V...I thought it was, but it is small..hard to see. I don't recall seeing that particular one at the show or online, but it sure looks like his style. Will check out other thread - thanks!

----------


## Janine

I am thinking I am beyond tired  :Yawnb: and tomorrow is another day.

----------


## miss tenderness

I'm thinking to log out and run to my classssssss!

----------


## Nightshade

Im think need to study, so finish checking forum then you all wont see me till wedensday afternoon

----------


## ShoutGrace

I am thinking that starting tomorrow, things are going to be looking a whole lot better.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I am thinking that starting tomorrow, things are going to be looking a whole lot better.


New pair of glasses perchance?  :Wink: 

It is wonderful to have friends who _really_ care about you...

----------


## dramasnot6

Im wondering when someone will respond to my haiga, i have a craving to do one myself! i am also thinking that it is my favorite thread for many reasons  :Biggrin:

----------


## Misscaroline

I'm thinking I would, Drame, if only I knew what a haiga was...

----------


## Janine

Hi MissC and Drama! What is a "haiga" anyway?

----------


## Janine

What I am really thinking right now is - how am I going to find time (with the holidays approaching and countless things to be done) for my latest obsession - yes, Lit Forum!

----------


## Misscaroline

That is the question! And may I suggest coffeecoffeecoffee?

----------


## subterranean

> I am thinking that starting tomorrow, things are going to be looking a whole lot better.


That's a very fine thought.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

Yes, I have had mine tonight!

----------


## AimusSage

Why didn't I know the lecturer was ill?  :Flare:

----------


## Nightshade

oh no, and you sick tooo...poor you
Im late Im late and I dont care!

----------


## dramasnot6

> Hi MissC and Drama! What is a "haiga" anyway?


You guys dont know about our wonderful haigas here at LitNet? Tis a lovely thread of haikus that have pictures attached.

----------


## dramasnot6

> What I am really thinking right now is - how am I going to find time (with the holidays approaching and countless things to be done) for my latest obsession - yes, Lit Forum!


I completely sympathize Janine! With this next school year approaching, and a very crucial one at that, i dont know when ill have time for my new favorite home on the web! Its really very sad to think about... :Frown:  We can mourn our loss together  :Bawling:  Maybe theres a LitNet 12 step program to get over our obsession? I will have to look into that....

----------


## dramasnot6

I am thinking about how much i will miss my internet the next few days on my mini-vacation!  :Frown:  And even more importantly, how much i will miss you guys! My LitNet family. Everyone take care! I wish a million enganging novels onto all of you.  :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

I'm thinking someone around here is reading _The Great Gatsby_...

----------


## Laindessiel

Check out the "What Are You Reading?" thread. You might find some who do.

Thinking now that, as early as 12:30 A.M., I have to go now *crying*. My mom's taking me away from this paradise to night full of nightmares!! Hmmp...*sobs*

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking if I should tell him...."It is Summer where you are. But you left me all alone. It is Winter in my mind."

----------


## Misscaroline

Oh, Lain, we'll miss you! Don't cry!

Thinking college applications are so bloody difficult...

----------


## grace86

> Oh, Lain, we'll miss you! Don't cry!
> 
> Thinking college applications are so bloody difficult...


EEEWWW not so difficult as they are just a pain in the butt to finish. They take sooooo long.

----------


## Misscaroline

Yes, and when my parents aren't around to answer all of their intrusive questions, it's especially tedious since I can't continue. Question: does organization=club? I'm so confused...

----------


## grace86

yeah, I had to hunt down my mom for all those financial questions...our schedules are always so opposite that when my mom is home I am in class and vice versa. Weekends were always busy. I finally woke her up the night before to answer the questions.

Clubs and organizations...I hate all that stuff. Are you applying directly out of highschool?

----------


## Misscaroline

Yeah- I'm not really the type to sit around to wait, and besides, I love learning...I have no idea what I'm doing though...

----------


## alhara

I&#180;m thinking i wish my mom was here, I miss my mom I haven&#180;t seen her or talked on the phone with her in like 4 months.(extrenous circumstances limit my contact with the rest of the world for the next month or so, and 4 months before)

----------


## Misscaroline

I'm sorry alhara! :Smile:  Wish granted, and since we're on this thread, you're safe from repercussions. I hope you get to see her soon!<3

----------


## alhara

thanks i&#180;m thinking that was really sweet miss c, me too though I know when i&#180;ll see my mom, january 18 2007 mostlikely some time in the late afternoon, sad to leave but happy to be going home soon.

----------


## Misscaroline

That's great alhara! And I'm just tired of ranting about my problems. But best wishes to you and everyone else! May you get what you wish for soon enough!

----------


## Nightshade

:Flare:  stupid technology all I wan is a copy of Santa baby....and they (Debenhams) nicely put it up to download for free but can I acess it ? NO!!
grumble grumble stupid addictive ginglesand adverts grumble
 :Mad:

----------


## Misscaroline

Hi Night... Bit tweaked, aren't we?

----------


## Nightshade

Well its finally working youd think after publicy announcing they were making availbe theyd make it obvious where you could find it  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Misscaroline

That would be helpful, I suppose :Biggrin: . How are you today? Still recooping from the battle to the 8000th?

----------


## Nightshade

nah was studying earlier and Ive given up now, philosphy is wants it gets to be with 14 hours of the exam its too bloody late to start learning now....I also found out today Im entitled to a word processer in my exams but Ive said no thanks for tomorrow because Im not used to it....I wonder if I make a hash of it not having the laptop would be an excuse to resit??

 :Idea:

----------


## Madhuri

_Yaadon ke aasre umr kat-ti nahi
hai haqeeqat yehi ab tu jaan le_

No one can live complete life only on memories
This is the truth that now you should know

_samdaron ka paani koi na pi saka
akela khara jeevan koi na jee saka_

No one can ever drink the salty water of the ocean
No one can live salty/dry life alone.

----------


## Pensive

> _Yaadon ke aasre umr kat-ti nahi
> hai haqeeqat yehi ab tu jaan le_
> 
> No one can live complete life only on memories
> This is the truth that now you should know
> 
> _samdaron ka paani koi na pi saka
> akela khara jeevan koi na jee saka_
> 
> ...


Nice! Madhuri, these seems like lyrics of some Indian songs?

----------


## Madhuri

> Nice! Madhuri, these seems like lyrics of some Indian songs?


Yes, its an OST of Baabul, a recent movie, sung by Jagjit Singh. Have you heard of him? He is a very famous _ghazal_ singer in India.

My translation is not so good, though.  :Frown:

----------


## Laindessiel

> Oh, Lain, we'll miss you! Don't cry!
> 
> Thinking college applications are so bloody difficult...


Thanks a lot for the encouragement Miss C!  :Blush:  I really need to review and study hard for the exams. I DON'T WANT TO FAIL!!! IT'S THE END OF MY PLANNED-AHEAD LIFE!!! 




> _Yaadon ke aasre umr kat-ti nahi
> hai haqeeqat yehi ab tu jaan le_
> 
> No one can live complete life only on memories
> This is the truth that now you should know
> 
> _samdaron ka paani koi na pi saka
> akela khara jeevan koi na jee saka_
> 
> ...


I think it is a nice song! I just wish Mads was here for her to sing it for me...*nudges Mads*  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Yes, its an OST of Baabul, a recent movie, sung by Jagjit Singh. Have you heard of him? He is a very famous _ghazal_ singer in India.
> 
> My translation is not so good, though.


Yup, the name rings a bell in my ears. Oh, I have found nothing wrong with your translation. It conveys the message, and quite well.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> Thanks a lot for the encouragement Miss C!  I really need to review and study hard for the exams. I DON'T WANT TO FAIL!!! IT'S THE END OF MY PLANNED-AHEAD LIFE!!!


A girl like you can never fail  :Nod:  Give everything your best shot.  :Smile: 




> I think it is a nice song! I just wish Mads was here for her to sing it for me...*nudges Mads*


 :Biggrin:  You dont want litnet to be empty, the members will run and never ever come back if I sing. I am pathetic. The best I can do is listen to songs....I am good at _something_ atleast...he he he........ :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> Yup, the name rings a bell in my ears. Oh, I have found nothing wrong with your translation. It conveys the message, and quite well.


He sings very good _ghazals_, you should listen to his voice. Its good. I am glad that you think the translation conveys the message.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I should goto bed now, even if I am not sleepy.

----------


## subterranean

_as the world goes 'round
it's got me thinking
that the things i want
will keep me sinking down_

----------


## Madhuri

I too want a lot of things.......

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about what?

Thinking about writing my name at a place where it would never fade!

----------


## Poetess

*Thinking about posting my pic!
*

----------


## Madhuri

> *Thinking about posting my pic!
> *


 :Nod:   :Nod:

----------


## Misscaroline

I'm too shy to post mine...Besides, pretty or no (though I agree heartily with the second), I find that I haven't been photogenic since 2nd grade... And that was without two front teeth... Dang, that's kind of depressing...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Nonsense, Miss Caroline, I'm sure you look lovely. Nyeh. Although with stalkers about, you may prefer to do as I do and not post anything that might give away one's secret identity.

----------


## Misscaroline

You could always post one with the mask ON, sire. And might I point out, how would you know? For all Lit Net knows, I'm as haggle toothed as an old hedgewitch. And it'd be nice to hear from you every now and then when you're not contradicting what I think with little evidence to the contrary...

----------


## Madhuri

Something is wrong with me..........

----------


## AimusSage

> Something is wrong with me..........


Yes there is indeed! You are far too much fun having around! That's what's wrong with you.  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

No I am not... :Tongue:   :Wink: 

Edit -- Oops!! I read it as - I am having too much fun....and Now I am thinking my comprehension is sooo bad.... :Frown: 

I know something is very wrong with me....

----------


## Nightshade

Why doesnt she ever listen??

----------


## Chava

hmm...
.
.
.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking...Why are we unable to express ourselves sometimes? Even those of us who are very expressive fail to say what they want to say. Why can't we get our bloody mouth to utter those words? Embarrassment? Hard consequences? 

This power of expression is of no use then. We spend time rambling and talking about unnecessary things, and when important things come, we become as if there is not a person in this world as silent as we are...

----------


## Serenata

That is very true. Maybe it's because we don't like people knowing what we truly feel. If someone has the power to understand you, they can control you.....Perhaps? Or does that only make sense to me? :Confused:

----------


## Misscaroline

I understand, Serenata, although I think Pen has a point- if we were unbound by consequences, emotional, physical and otherwise, expressing thought and emotion would be considerably easier. I don't think someone knowing my thoughts and feelings gives them any control over me- unless they use it for blackmail, then too many people know what I'm thinking and have no way of using it to control me. I'm thinking a ginger ale slushie is looking really good right now, but I'm too lazy to crush the ice...

----------


## vheissu

I'm thinking that I really need to pack...I have a train to catch in 1 hour and a bit and haven't even started yet!! Also thinking that this might be the last time I'll have access to the web for a week and maybe more....unless I find an internet cafe! So, have a nice Christmas/New Year/holiday everyone!! :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## subterranean

Wow... it's 11.37 PM and I'm still at work!!!!!  :Banana:

----------


## Laindessiel

Overtime, Sub?

 :Smile:  ?

 :Frown:  ?

Thinking about Bamboo.

----------


## Misscaroline

Bamboo?

Thinking that I really don't want to work on integration, but that it sounds depressingly easy in comparison to the rest of the work facing me...

----------


## Serenata

I'm thinking that "A Christmas Carol" is absolutely boring.

----------


## Themis

I am thinking about the "art of using a toaster without actually burning anything". Like toast. I haven't mastered it yet.

----------


## alhara

i just read the above post and so i&#180;m running through every interesting toast refrence i have stored away in my memory.
like they once made a massively lage copy of the monalissa entirly of toast burnt to varying degrees.
mitch headburg(one of the worlds best comidians recently dead)incoorperated toast into may of his pieces(ha pieces like pieces of toast tehe)
i thought about having toast today but decied against it, all i had was a bagle toaster, stange things bagle toasters completly unneccisary to me because i never eat bagles.

----------


## Themis

I agree with the "bagle toaster" comment. Bagles taste best untoasted.  :Wink:

----------


## Misscaroline

I'll eat them either way, personally. And I'm thinking that if it weren't for the company, I wouldn't bother with school tomorrow...

----------


## Scheherazade

Phew!




__________________

----------


## Misscaroline

Phew? What's up, Scher?

Oh, and I'm thinking this is a lonely ku day...

----------


## grace86

I'm thinking..."Thank you!!! It's finally over!!!!" Just finished finals last night (at school until 10:45 at night) and I feel like I just climbed out of a hole and the sun is shining....now where did Crime and Punishment wander off to?

----------


## apple jiang

nervous.
unlike Grace86,my finals will come in a few weeks, I hope I can get through.

----------


## Madhuri

about certain things???  :Smile:  some clarifications....

----------


## subterranean

**cooked**

----------


## Virgil

**Why isn't this cup of coffee waking me up?**

----------


## Themis

:Eek:  Why is some obscure advertisement telling me about "*** sites" that I have supposedly visited? I haven't visited such sites! I never would.

----------


## Nightshade

maybe smoked salmon really isnt meant to be eaten for breakfast...ohh my stomach :Sick:

----------


## Virgil

> maybe smoked salmon really isnt meant to be eaten for breakfast...ohh my stomach


Did you put it on anything? I like it on a bagel (do you have them in England?) with cream cheese. But just a sliver or two of smoked salmon; too much disturbs me too.

----------


## Nightshade

umm celery crackers and french brie.... 
but the cheese didnt go on the salmon that would have been wierd ... might try that next time though :Nod:

----------


## Madhuri

I should go to bed now...I have a review, apraisal and more review tomorrow...... :Frown:

----------


## Misscaroline

G'night Maddie!

Thinking that I've waited for this break for weeks, it just started, and I'm already wishing it were over....

----------


## grace86

Hello MissC how are we today?

----------


## Misscaroline

Eh. Lonely. Bored. Mostly lonely.

----------


## Misscaroline

How are you, grace86?

----------


## grace86

Doing good. Finals over. Working and talking to coworker.

Why you lonely..don't be lonely!!!

----------


## Misscaroline

Sorry- home alone, Robin away (e-mail- talk far more frequently), nothing to do but work and clean....gag....

----------


## grace86

> Sorry- home alone, Robin away (e-mail- talk far more frequently), nothing to do but work and clean....gag....


wait, do you two actually know each other in RL?

Work and clean...yeah that's not fun. I'm still attempting to clean up the mess that the finals/christmas paper tornado caused in my room...but to no avail.

----------


## Misscaroline

We just talk a lot, sans forum.

I know the feeling. I've yet to realize that Xmas is 4 days from now... The wrapping has only begun. Dang. That leaves me staring down a very scary four days... Nope, still hasn't hit. I gotta go soon, though. Nice seeing you, grace86 :Wave: ...

----------


## grace86

Nice seeing you too. 

If I don't get to talk to you again soon - Merry Christmas and good luck with your wrapping.

Gotta go too - lunch time.

----------


## Misscaroline

Thanks grace86. Merry Christmas to you too! And would you look at that, my evil streak is broken on 667...

----------


## grace86

Back from lunch...mmmm vitamins... :Sick:  burping those right about now...sorry tmi...

what is 667?

----------


## Misscaroline

Oh, check the Describe PAM in one word thread... I hit 666 while Robin was on, and broke it with that post....

----------


## grace86

Oh wow, you got a lot of posts in since I've been gone then. Thought you had some cleaning to do?

----------


## Madhuri

I should get back to serious work now....enough of fun....

----------


## Nightshade

Pringles, pringles lovley lovley pringles


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Misscaroline

I should send you a can of Pringles for Christmas... I wish I didn't have to play Santa this year...

----------


## Nightshade

huh would you really? Pringles :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  wait sent my sister ou yesterday to refill my stock ( shebought 4 tubes and guess what wake up this morning and there is only less than half one left) maybe buying pringles isnt such a good idea...

----------


## Misscaroline

Oh, wow. Nice. You guys go through that stuff quick... I'm the same way with books and clementines... Not really sure why...

----------


## Nightshade

gah Im really not fond of clemintines I prefer oranges., oh and books lots of books.
Well I would say that pringles dissapear pretty fast when there are 7 people rading the cupboard.

----------


## Misscaroline

That might explain it. We can't keep ahold of chocolate and popcorn over here, which I find interesting, since I'm the teenage girl out of our family of four, yet I hardly touch the stuf...

----------


## Madhuri

I should be in bed now....its 1:14 AM

----------


## AimusSage

What's keeping you?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I dont know... :Wink:

----------


## Misscaroline

Mads, get some sleep...

I hate pictures...

----------


## Madhuri

Only if I knew how....

but why do you hate pictures??

----------


## AimusSage

> Only if I knew how....


It's easy, think of a nice cushion, fall onto it, close your eyes and think of all the good things you want to dream about. You'll be asleep before you know it  :Nod:

----------


## Misscaroline

This is true. And check the album thread...~grumble~

----------


## Madhuri

> It's easy, think of a nice cushion, fall onto it, close your eyes and think of all the good things you want to dream about. You'll be asleep before you know it


let me try this way...... :Nod: 

MC, did you post a picture of yours??

----------


## AimusSage

> let me try this way......
> 
> MC, did you post a picture of yours??


Yes she did, and she shouldn't hate it. There are a lot of pictures that one can hate the subject of, but are still beautiful in their own way, This often happens with photos taken in a war, but the picture she posted is a picture with a very pretty subject even if the photo itself is not that good.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I saw your picture MC, and I must say what a pretty girl you are....

Dont believe what Aims says, MC....He just jokes around with everyone... :Smile:  the subject as well as the picture is good.....

I have to agree with the war pictures though, but, not in your case......

----------


## Misscaroline

Thanks guys. But the thing is- I'm abominably camera shy. That was one of my senior pictures, and it took forever for me to chill out in front of the photographer... Wait! Mads! Go to bed!

----------


## Madhuri

I am..I am....as pretty Miss Caroline commands....I go to bed now....Good Night..... :Wave:

----------


## Misscaroline

You're quite lovely yourself, but you need your beauty sleep. G'night, Maddie! :Wave:

----------


## Poetess

*Thinking about tomorrow`s plan! I decided to go shopping with a 28 year-old female! I`m so excited.. xD*

----------


## Vertigo

Hmmm, i'm thinking about... omg... it's 0:09 and I haven't started my reading yet... :Sick:

----------


## Poetess

*Vertigo! Where do you live?
*

----------


## Nightshade

hummm its 753 and my little sister is watching Princess Diaries 2 for about the 30th time this week ...the 3rd this morning  :Eek2: .I have to object to being woken up at 6 15 in the morning by 
_Genovea, Genovea
The land I call my home_ 
Being blasted out through the house at top volume. 
this should teech me never ever to borrow dvds for my sisters again  :Goof:

----------


## Madhuri

What a beautiful and lovely day it is today, I wish it was like this always.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

that i should really get off the office computor and do some work!

----------


## Taliesin

Let's kill a tree,
let's kill a tree.
Let's kill a christmas tree, a christmas tree for Jesus!

----------


## Laindessiel

That I should get to sleep. Though I had a nap for 2 hours this afternoon. They say you shouldn't get a nap for less than 20 mins. or else you'll feel groggy throughout the day. It's either 20 mins. or a full 2 1/2 hours. But a 5 minute power nap helps too.

----------


## Madhuri

Tal - A very good question...trying to protect the environment

I am thinking --
why am I angry at myself? Maybe because I am so incapable of dealing with things.

----------


## Themis

Where have all the angels gone too? I wanted to strangle - ahem, put them up on the christmas tree.

----------


## Madhuri

I want to see Paris.... :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

my feet are cold

----------


## Themis

> I want to see Paris....


Me too! Now would be a good time before all the relatives start coming and I'll have to spend an evening with them. Not that I mind ... much.  :Wink: 

Thinking ... merry christmas to all of you, I'm off!  :Smile:

----------


## brainstrain

I'm thinking...

Why does my mom lack the ability to say "i'll call you back later" when we are in the middle of lunch?

----------


## Niamh

i'm thinking..
um i'm really enjoying this glass of Cava with raspberries.... :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

Im thinking there are more people online than I thought there would be ....shouldnt you be with your families before they decide to kill your computers??

Merry Christmas, and good will to everyone, everyone :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I want to see Paris....


*Maybe not so much!* 

 :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

> *Maybe not so much!*


 :Rolleyes: 

~sigh~ My hopes are dashed now....... :Frown:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Janine

I am thinking - what am I doing here. I should go to bed...I am exhausted, and everyone went home now. 

So "Merry Christmas to all and to all a Goodnight!"

----------


## franc221

I am thinking-there r so many indian here,is this a indian forum?
merry xmas to you all~

----------


## franc221

I'm thinking-to check if my profile is properly set up.

----------


## Themis

Ah! Books, I love books!  :Biggrin:  ... and the scarf, the earrings, the necklace ... what? I'm a girl.  :Wink:

----------


## ShoutGrace

Sounds like you did well Themis.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

> Sounds like you did well Themis.


Yep. Absolutely.

----------


## Gordon Comstock

I'm thinking of going and seeing my buddies at the firehouse because they are stuck there for the day and can't go out except for a run.

----------


## Nightshade

4 hrs 51 minutes till the new dr who episode!! finally will find out who the woman in the wedding dress is! :Biggrin:  :Banana:

----------


## ktd222

I'm quite hungry.

----------


## Madhuri

Go have something KT....you have enough of singing and dancing to do to celebrate christmas (I hope so)  :Biggrin:  you cant go hungry, gather some energy... :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

À propos _hungry_ ... It's kind of funny that today is always the day my whole family marks as the day of "No, thank you, I'm stuffed. I couldn't eat anything right now." and we always end up eating the whole time.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## zanna

lol, same here, Themis. We made sugar cookies last night, and we'll all say we don't want to eat them, but then we will.  :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

I haven't checked out who's online yet and that's why I'm thinkg I'm conquering LitNet!  

This is  dancing!

----------


## Poetess

him



&#160;

----------


## dramasnot6

Very mysterious Poetess.  :Wink: 

I am thinking that i have to get back to my summer work, all my holiday procrastination has put me behind  :Frown:  How sad....

----------


## B-Mental

the blood i've spilled,...what was its worth?

----------


## Madhuri

Life is good to me and its beautiful... :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about Harry Potter series, wondering if I am returning to it again? Becoming a hard core HP fan as I was two years ago? Am I going to wait that much excitedly for Deathly Hallows as I did for Half-Blood Prince? Am I going to write a fan-fiction of my own in the holidays? Is it going to make my days more cheerful and bright with Harry Potter books on my side?

Maybe yes, or maybe no. Because "wait" taunts, it hurts, tantalizes. How much I wish that the seventh part would be in my hands tomorrow!

----------


## Nightshade

christmas cake....can I go get another slice or will someone notice Ive had christmas cake for breakfast and get mad??

----------


## Poetess

> the blood i've spilled,...what was its worth?


I was close to do that. Thank God I distracted myself with some chocolate! xD
lol


Did he actually came online to talk to me? erm!

----------


## Pensive

> Bill had a pen pal, Harry.


Pen pals? Like internet friends? Thinking about the whole thing because my dictionary defines "pen pal" as a friend made by sending letters.

Do people really have them? *wonders*

----------


## Themis

@Pensy: Yes, they do. I had a few when I was a child. It's supported by schools in Austria to find a pen pal who speaks a different language, mostly English or French.

----------


## Laindessiel

Hey Poetess, who is he?  :Blush: 

I'm going to bed.

I'm thinking if the people in Taiwan are alright and if our Internet will come back from its grave.

----------


## Lily Adams

I HAVE to see "Blackadder"...I'm crying...Tony Robinson _and_ a foppish prince? OMG! Just look at that picture! 

That's what I'm thinking. *Faints*

----------


## RobinHood3000

WHOO, Blackadder!! Hugh Laurie is fun.  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

winter day...
: me at 3am
: me on sugar
: we have a wha?!
: guess who found out that the stats assignment wasnt due today?
: onemoreclass
: *sigh* wheres the snow
: soooyea that was my day

does it work O.o

----------


## RobinHood3000

YAY!! Sam is back!!

----------


## samercury

*checks for bow and arrows* =_-

----------


## RobinHood3000

You staying this time, Speedy?  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

It's time to eat :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I have a choice. I could choose to do things to improve my performance.

----------


## Pensive

> @Pensy: Yes, they do. I had a few when I was a child. It's supported by schools in Austria to find a pen pal who speaks a different language, mostly English or French.


Oh this seems like a fun thing.  :Smile:  

I am thinking about holidays which have just started from today. I feel free - free of these chains of exams.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

A mix of thoughts of sleep, incoherent philosophical ranting, Beethoven, and the color yellow is what is running through my head......

----------


## ktd222

It is way too early to be online.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking abotu curiosity. How it just overcomes one and one finds it very difficult to reject this feeling. Is there a possible way to get over it? Maybe WILL? Oh well, strong will must be the answer.

----------


## Lily Adams

> WHOO, Blackadder!! Hugh Laurie is fun.



Yes...I think I'm going to be dead until I finally see the series...*Dies*

----------


## Poetess

thinking about the internet-meeting this Saturday :d *excited*

----------


## Madhuri

Three days holidays will be too much for me. What will I do in these three days?  :Frown:

----------


## IamMissingaLink

im silly  :Tongue:

----------


## ktd222

Time for work

----------


## Themis

Where IS everybody?

----------


## Nightshade

here :Biggrin: 

mrs dalloway is sooooooo confusing.

----------


## Themis

Ah! Somebody!  :Biggrin: 

Reading Virgina Woolf, Night?

----------


## Shadowsarin

I'm currently thinking about how much I disagree with jon1jt in the Rap/Art topic. 

*Thou shalt not flame, thou shalt not flame, thou shalt not flame!!!*

Aside from that, I'm thinking about how tired I am! Been up for about 30 hours stright now...

----------


## Themis

> *Thou shalt not flame, thou shalt not flame, thou shalt not flame!!!*


Who shan't flame? And why not?

----------


## Nightshade

> Ah! Somebody! 
> 
> Reading Virgina Woolf, Night?


yupp and watching the hours on TV this minute. 
Thinking why did I see thee's avy and think shadow?? Have you changed your avy?

----------


## Themis

> yupp and watching the hours on TV this minute. 
> Thinking why did I see thee's avy and think shadow?? Have you changed your avy?


Yes. I'm currently sorting through my pictures of Canada and making avys of them, thus changing my avatar a lot.

----------


## Nightshade

Its confusing..... :Confused:

----------


## Themis

Why do I keep accidently closing this window? That's the fifth time within half an hour.

----------


## Shadowsarin

> Who shan't flame? And why not?


Flaming is not nice and it is immature. But sometimes, oh god, it is so tempting....*Explodes in a shower of lego bricks*

----------


## Themis

> Flaming is not nice and it is immature. But sometimes, oh god, it is so tempting....*Explodes in a shower of lego bricks*


Right. I know what you mean.
(And of course, I agree. If anyone ever dared flame me - say, on the topic of one of my stories -, oh, there would be quite a lot of trouble. Sadly, flamers are mostly anonymous.)

----------


## Nightshade

:Rolleyes: 

noone is anonymous

----------


## Themis

> noone is anonymous


Anonymous as in "didn't dare leave his e-mail adress or log in, so you can't flame him back with all your might*

----------


## ktd222

How the hell did this get in my shoes?

----------


## dramasnot6

multitasking is fun

----------


## toni

Why can't I log in to MSN messenger?  :Confused:

----------


## tuncay_87

i want to sleep lol ... 

Good night everyone !!!

----------


## toni

Goodnight tuncay!  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

g'night tuncay!

hiya toni!  :Wave:  how are you? ill be on messenger at our regular time, for now im going back and forth between LitNet and work. 
im thinking about how horrible Nazis are.....(since its what im working on)

----------


## Madhuri

I should better improve my performance and get serious, or I am heading towards a sure downfall. I am digging my own grave... :Frown:

----------


## ShoutGrace

It can't be that bad Maddie.  :Frown:  Is this work related? No job is worth sacrificing your health for (which you do if you stress out too much). 

I'm neglecting my collegiate responsibilities, myself. They'll stamp my folder "Dereliction of Duty" right before they kick me out.  :Wink:  But why am I not concerned with that at all?  :Confused:

----------


## Madhuri

> It can't be that bad Maddie.  Is this work related? No job is worth sacrificing your health for (which you do if you stress out too much).


My health is fine, and I am not taking any stress at all, thats the problem, I am way too distracted, and, the concentration and focus are dwindling. I hope to improve soon, else i'll be really in trouble. Will power is what I need.. :Smile: 

Thanks for asking.. :Smile: 




> I'm neglecting my collegiate responsibilities, myself. They'll stamp my folder "Dereliction of Duty" right before they kick me out.  But why am I not concerned with that at all?


I dont see you as that, I think you are very responsible. They'll lose good student if they do that, it will be their loss. 

And, a little stress doesnt harm, its when it becomes too much, should one worry... :Biggrin:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> My health is fine, and I am not taking any stress at all, thats the problem, I am way too distracted, and, the concentration and focus are dwindling. I hope to improve soon, else i'll be really in trouble. Will power is what I need..
> 
> Thanks for asking..


I know what you mean about concentration, I think. I spend a lot of my time laying around in a "vacant and pensive mood" as Wordsworth would say.  :Wink:  I don't know . . . and then it seems things are happening too fast, because I don't take the time to be caught up with everything going on in my life . . . it's a neverending circle for me.  :Sick:  






> I dont see you as that, I think you are very responsible. They'll lose good student if they do that, it will be their loss.


I'm a good student when I show up and do my work. Right now I need to organise my financial aid and register for classes (two things I could have done a month ago!!)




> And, a little stress doesnt harm, its when it becomes too much, should one worry...


And you know what is a really good de-stresser? LitNet, of course.  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Madhuri

> I know what you mean about concentration, I think. I spend a lot of my time laying around in a "vacant and pensive mood" as Wordsworth would say.  I don't know . . . and then it seems things are happening too fast, because I don't take the time to be caught up with everything going on in my life . . . it's a neverending circle for me.


This is so true, so very true in my case as well.




> I'm a good student when I show up and do my work. Right now I need to organise my financial aid and register for classes (two things I could have done a month ago!!)


I can see that  :Nod: . I understand. I hope you soon can manage your finance and are able to concentrate on studies.




> And you know what is a really good de-stresser? LitNet, of course.


You said it  :Biggrin:  Its quite distracting as well..... :Biggrin:  But, this distraction, I dont mind at all.. :Biggrin:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> I can see that . I understand. I hope you soon can manage your finance and are able to concentrate on studies.


Maybe only if I make a resolution to get off of the LitNet.  :Eek:   :Eek:   :Biggrin: 





> You said it  Its quite distracting as well..... But, this distraction, I dont mind at all..


I don't mind it either.  :Wink:

----------


## toni

oh Shouty and Maddie, Cheer up! It is the new year!  :Banana:  All problems will soon pass!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

Wow, I managed to exercise this morning after all.

----------


## Poetess

I thinking of turning off my phone tonight  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about songs, songs and just songs; how well they portray ourselves sometimes. 

_Pathar ke sanam, tujhe ham ne mohabbat ka khuda mana
Bari bhool hooi, yeh kiya samjha, yeh kiya jana_

----------


## Nightshade

thinking YAY I found my Amr diab cd 

IM singing along but Im noyt going to try writing it ....

----------


## Themis

It's 3 o'clock in the morning, so what am I still doing here?

----------


## lavendar1

I'm thinking how much I enjoy windy nights -- like the one that's tinkling the window next to my computer right now...

----------


## Madhuri

Its cold.........

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about someone I don't want to think about.  :Frown:

----------


## Misscaroline

Sorry Pense...

That I have a disgusting amount of work to do on a night when I mostly won't even be here...

----------


## Yelena

I need to go back to german home assignment, but ..........uh, i dont want to!

----------


## ktd222

I've got a stomach ache from drinking the cold coffee.

----------


## Yelena

oh, sorry to hear that. I've never thought cold coffee can cause stomach ache though... :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the change that is happening in me. Yes, I can feel it. My will-power is getting stronger. I am changing. Hoping that it's for good.  :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

Thinking what 

"objective conformity in the ultimate scheme of things"

means. I can't reply to that thread.

----------


## Themis

Okay, so I _intended_ to go to sleep four hours ago and so it _is_ now once again 2 o'clock in the morning. If I start reading something, I can't just stop it! I need to find out what's next and so I am currently chapter 20 and will most probably be doing so for the next hour or so ...

----------


## ktd222

(That little short, misty black figure is harmless.)

----------


## ktd222

I'm tired and would like to get a couple hours sleep before work

----------


## Themis

I want to read that review now!  :Frown:  I want to know what she thought.

----------


## ktd222

I think I left the chicken in the car.

----------


## Yelena

Why is Joyce so boring at times????

----------


## ktd222

Do I have a dog? What's that barking in the hallway?

----------


## Yelena

LOL...Our dog doesnt let me forget about him...as much as I wish, esp in the mornings..

----------


## Lily Adams

I NEED this...

http://www.soundtrackcollector.com/c...?movieid=52424

Both the DVD and the soundtrack...hopefully I'll find them in stores or something, but I doubt it...it's too obscure...why is everything that I like so obscure?!

And...how come I never see these kinds of people out and about? Good gawd...lunacy...and yet I do the same thing... :FRlol:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdOZEWAW-YQ

----------


## Madhuri

IE6 is better than IE7, doesnt overload my system.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about death and wars. Whenever I think about wars, death starts dancing in a terrible manner in front of my eyes. Whenever I think of death, I feel as if war is the biggest thing that causes death.

And I don't want to think about either but I can't help myself.

----------


## Madhuri

I have the coolest brother.... :Banana:

----------


## Poetess

of poems..

----------


## ktd222

How come my socks don't match?

----------


## blackbird_9

I love lemon bars.

----------


## Yelena

I cant make up my mind if i want to go out to eat with my parents...

----------


## AimusSage

Starlight, furry creatures and a flying saucer filled with illegal aliens.

----------


## Lily Adams

I have a signature now, rejoice! (Hmmm...quite literally...)

And,

Why does Yahoo radio have to annoy you when you are listening to a new version of an Oingo Boingo song (I don't like the new adaptations as nearly as much as the originals) on the the so-called Oingo Boingo radio station, and then it plays some non-Oingo Boingo stuff that "you might like". Thanks Yahoo radio.  :Crash:

----------


## ktd222

Where did I leave my check book?

----------


## dramasnot6

> I have a signature now, rejoice! (Hmmm...quite literally...)
> 
> And,
> 
> Why does Yahoo radio have to annoy you when you are listening to a new version of an Oingo Boingo song (I don't like the new adaptations as nearly as much as the originals) on the the so-called Oingo Boingo radio station, and then it plays some non-Oingo Boingo stuff that "you might like". Thanks Yahoo radio.


Love the new siggy Miss Lily! Very classic  :Cool: 

that i should go read more of my book now! yay!

----------


## ktd222

My jamas have holes.

----------


## ktd222

Gotta stretch, because I'm excercising in an hour.

----------


## alhara

*Home* with friendly familar smells and caramel soft and brown and natural and strangley sweet. *Home* that is twisted until it breaks into parts and yet continues to insist I am this one I am that one. _Home_ and words like äiti and isä _father mother_ my sister. And these words are rent also in two parts and the break is not clean and the space between is vast and impassable. and I wasn't ready and its 4 days now three days now 5 hours and two minutes and 17 seconds and i am home and yet far from home and if i stay my position is thus and if i leave the position is the same. and i am now tow parts also that will never be truely connect and i have done this myself. why do people cut them selves in two. and i know i will do it again maybe 7 or 8 more times and I will be in pieces. thes are pieces of carmal and cloves of garlic and the milk od humane kindness and the flesh that is my body and soup is strange and wonderful and is finshed when we die.

----------


## ktd222

> *Home* with friendly familar smells and caramel soft and brown and natural and strangley sweet. *Home* that is twisted until it breaks into parts and yet continues to insist I am this one I am that one. _Home_ and words like äiti and isä _father mother_ my sister. And these words are rent also in two parts and the break is not clean and the space between is vast and impassable. and I wasn't ready and its 4 days now three days now 5 hours and two minutes and 17 seconds and i am home and yet far from home and if i stay my position is thus and if i leave the position is the same. and i am now tow parts also that will never be truely connect and i have done this myself. why do people cut them selves in two. and i know i will do it again maybe 7 or 8 more times and I will be in pieces. thes are pieces of carmal and cloves of garlic and the milk od humane kindness and the flesh that is my body and soup is strange and wonderful and is finshed when we die.


I wish I was as thought-full.

----------


## Madhuri

I jus' dont like wearing sooo many clothes during winters, I dont like the feeling when I have to wear socks all the time, or wear thermals and the clothes and then some sweater and then jacket, and a muffler, and a cap too  :Frown: . I feel stuffed all the time.  :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

Clearly the butler didn't do it.

----------


## ktd222

Oh, the sun is coming up

----------


## ktd222

6 more hours of work to go.

----------


## Madhuri

You can do it KT  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## ktd222

> You can do it KT


No I can't...I'm so tired. I need a couple of cat naps in a row. :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Why not? keep some cats near you and let them take a nap  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

> Why not? keep some cats near you and let them take a nap


Good idea :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I hope my allergies to cat fur won't give me away

----------


## Yelena

i'm thinking - does "KTD222" actually mean smth?

----------


## Lily Adams

> Love the new siggy Miss Lily! Very classic


Thank you!

I'm thinking that and

What else should I put on this thank you card? The actual "thank you" is only a few lines...

----------


## ktd222

Oh lazy day...

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about it: Pygmalion.

Pickering: Have you no morals, man?

Doolittle: Can't afford them, Governor. Neither could you if you was as poor as me.

----------


## Madhuri

This much hated weekend is over and I can go to work tomorrow.

----------


## Poetess

I`m thinking about how to make my hair :P have to go see my friends..

----------


## ktd222

My lips feel chapped

----------


## ktd222

blog me, please?

----------


## Nightshade

must finish essay less than 1,000 words to go.... I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bored, where is my interview, its cold blah blah blah... howdo you sayhow you found a source when its one youve reguraly used and knew about anyway since I was like 12  :Rolleyes:

----------


## vheissu

Uni has started today!! Oh, the joys of lectures, essays and deadlines and least, but not last, wonderful exams to look forward too!! And who can forget all that stress that goes with it?! Can't wait....  :Brickwall:

----------


## Nightshade

oh the wonderful sound of your essay printing the true sign its over  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Banana:

----------


## Logos

Congrats Night  :Biggrin:  oooh do I know that relief when you've got another writing piece under your belt!

----------


## Nightshade

yupp and another 2 to start today  :Rolleyes: 
but yeah if anyone ever wants a list of recommened web pages for long eighteenth century studies look no further , I just wrote a 3000 word resource guide on the subject  :Sick: 

Can help still being fasinated by the subject though....

----------


## ktd222

Oh my, what big teeth you have.

----------


## Beautiful Alien

> Tell us what is going through your mind now! 
> 
> *is NOT nosy!* 
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> 
> Is there anything he hasn't done?


I am thinking about the universe...and this: if you hear your thought voice when you are thinking, then how do you hear it if it is not a real voice? Is it your imagination, recolled memory, or your brain thinking words?

----------


## Madhuri

I want to be a detective  :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

well connell?? hummm

----------


## grace86

Why hasn't my prof posted my lit grade yet. School starts next week!!

Oh, and: better behave at work...bossy in bad mood!

----------


## Poetess

land of Nod!

----------


## Madhuri

Why didnt my boss take my idea when I had earlier suggested it? We should have a plan in place, work is so unorganised. Why did she say that its not feasible? And, now she is the one saying lets make a schedule for the work.  :Mad:

----------


## Niamh

I'm thinking OH MY GOD!!!!!!!

I went to see an antiquarian book seller today to get a valuation done on a book. Its a copy of _The Poetical works of Thomas Moore_ from c1900 with the signature of a famous Irish Tenor Count John Francis MaCormack (Died c1943). The man told me it was an early example of his signature, possibly from the time he was studying with a famous Italian Tenor while in Athlone, and predates the _feis_ with Joyce. he's famous for singing Moores melodies.

The book is worth between 200-300 Euro. (£160-£240, $266-$400 Approx) :Blush:  I couldn't believe it! Its the most expensive book i own! :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

Why didn't I wear a coat?

----------


## Nightshade

> I'm thinking OH MY GOD!!!!!!!
> 
> I went to see an antiquarian book seller today to get a valuation done on a book. Its a copy of _The Poetical works of Thomas Moore_ from c1900 with the signature of a famous Irish Tenor Count John Francis MaCormack (Died c1943). The man told me it was an early example of his signature, possibly from the time he was studying with a famous Italian Tenor while in Athlone, and predates the _feis_ with Joyce. he's famous for singing Moores melodies.
> 
> The book is worth between 200-300 Euro. (£160-£240, $266-$400 Approx) I couldn't believe it! Its the most expensive book i own!


yoiu going to keep it??

----------


## Niamh

> yoiu going to keep it??


It was given to me by my uncle (hopefully he's forgotten.) Yes i'm going to keep it. If it's worth that amount 106 years after it was signed i wonder how much it might cost in a few more years. (Also i'd be hung drawn and quartered by my dad if i'd sold it! :Sick:  )

They had a book in the window of the shop that i would have bought, _but_ i dont have 17000 euro to waste! :Bawling:  (J.M.Synges Aran Islands 1908 signed by J.M.Synge and Jack.B.Yeats)

----------


## Niamh

i'm thinking its time to go to bed. :As Sleep:

----------


## Yelena

i'm thinking that 2 pills are nothing for my headache.... :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

I need another sock.

----------


## dramasnot6

I too lose them often ktd... :Smile:  

I am thinking what will be my exercise for today....i planned a run yesterday but as soon as it got cool enough it started to rain. maybe a trip to the gym for a long session of water walking..........

----------


## SummerSolstice

I'm wishing I could somehow zap over cyberspace and give my internet friend an in-person hug! She needs one...  :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

thumb wrestling by yourself is not fun

----------


## Bookworm89

"Nothin' but blue skies from now on." (listening to "Blue Skies" by Frank Sinatra)

----------


## ktd222

I may have indigestion

----------


## Pensive

Revenge is strange: never sweet. Never good. Always hard. Always harsh and cruel.

----------


## dramasnot6

If one had insomnia, would their fears of sleeping and never waking up be pushed to the back of their mind? Unless of course they were causing the insomnia....

Hope your indigestion cures up ktd! Try to drink plenty of water and if you eat, grains like rice and bread are a good idea, they usually absorb some digestive juices. Walking a bit sometimes helps too....

----------


## dramasnot6

Now i am thinking it is nearing bedtime and i have not read a single page of Crime and Punishment today!  :Eek:  I must squeeze in a chapter before i am too tired.....

----------


## Madhuri

Why are these three scenarios taking ages to get complete?? Why am I so slow??  :Frown:  Why cant I ever do anything on time?

----------


## AimusSage

One of those days, and it started of so well...Oh well, there is always tomorrow...  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

need to fish this book , do i have money for the bus and train fare?? what time is it?

----------


## Madhuri

Life is beautiful  :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

I was just looking at all the threads IVe posted in the lit-net section( 16 in all) and some of the stupid things that have snt me into panics its just  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## ktd222

I need a diet program

----------


## Pensive

I asked the raven when he passed by,
"Tell me raven, why do you make the sky?"
"Moon and stars, I throw them high because I need someplace to be flying!"

----------


## ktd222

I should learn to play a musical instrument

----------


## Niamh

my head hurts! shouldn't have gone out after work last night.  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats on your 1,000 posts ktd!

----------


## dramasnot6

oh, I am thinking about the relationship between dog and man....

----------


## ktd222

thanks for noticing dramasnot6. It just means that I've been on this site too often. I should really think about staying outside in the real world a little more.

----------


## ktd222

Whoohoo! I found matching socks

----------


## Themis

05:27 in the morning. What am I doing? Trying to break a record of some kind? Certainly proved now that I am not the type to go to sleep while reading something on the internet. I wonder if the same goes for television. But I will NOT try that one out.

----------


## ktd222

I didn't get yelled at at work today, whoohoo!

----------


## Pensive

Words hurt. Maybe if I would have been quiet, he wouldn't have said those harsh words. 

Silence is a bliss.

----------


## ktd222

Why does my skin smell so sweet

----------


## ktd222

I love working on saturdays :Sick:

----------


## LPRox015

Hmmm...What should I write? :P

----------


## Pensive

A little bit of chocolate for me to eat - wouldn't it be lovely?  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

I am soooo bad.... Im having a mug of hot choclate made mostly with milk  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Of course Ill suffer in th moring..

----------


## Niamh

I don't want to work tomorrow! I HATE SUNDAY MORNINGS IN DUBLIN AIRPORT! :Frown:   :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about how lazy I am; maybe there is a way to overcome this laziness? *wonders*

----------


## Madhuri

I dont want to reply....

...I know why my reply is needed....some people derive pleasure in tormenting others, after knowing everything there was to be known they sit back with a smug smile on their face. No, no reply will be sent.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking...

Why do we want things even when we know that they are impossible for us to get?

----------


## Janine

I am thinking I should quit here and maybe watch another movie. I am tired though. Bye - think the movie won out.

----------


## Nightshade

OT; is that *O*n *T*opic or *O*ff *T*opic ???

 :Confused:  who invenetd this type of code anyway?

----------


## Madhuri

Not me... :Tongue:

----------


## ktd222

I should start writing short stories

----------


## Pensive

I should quit writing. I write terribly.

----------


## Chava

I should learn to apreciate philosophy...

----------


## kilted exile

I have made too many posts this last year, it took 2 years to get to 1K posts I will have to slow down on postings in order to get the rate back on track




> OT; is that *O*n *T*opic or *O*ff *T*opic ???
> 
>  who invenetd this type of code anyway?


OT means off-topic, generally there isnt a need for notifying that a post is on-topic; though it may be useful here :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

It was so good even if it was for a few days, the house was full of people, it was not as silent as it always is...

Why cant all of us stay together always?  :Frown:  They should come more often......

----------


## Nightshade

Its done its done Oh NO im sitting on the course work off the chair off the chair!!
good night :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Suddenly it's time and you wish you _hadn't_ told everyone how you wanted to get this over with fast and you _hadn't_ acted as though it was not going to be a problem. You wish you had more time and you wish you hadn't told everyone about it. Because then it might've slipped by unnoticed. Because nobody notices what you do unless you tell them.

----------


## ktd222

I wonder if I get a flock of seagulls haircut if anyone would make fun of me

----------


## toni

I appeal to TV networks to start airing their late-night, educational, thought- provoking documentaries on primetime so the public would be duly informed of the real issues plauging (pardon the spelling) the country instead of airing those infuriatingly lousy sitcoms and incredibly soppy telenovelas...

----------


## Nightshade

oh toni thats a bit harsh....anyway Im thinking what have I learned from staying up most of the night doing coursework? Oh yes the easiest of tsks somtimes take the longest and are the most stressful and annoying, procrastination is a not so long but very windy road9Maybe snake) back to the bottom of the pile!

----------


## toni

:FRlol:   :FRlol:  I changed my avy 3 times today...

----------


## ktd222

Are there cows out there that actually produce chocolate milk?

----------


## Madhuri

My boss is being nice to me, I thought my last weeks performance was satisfactory, but she has rated me as good. Its not good enough by my standards, I have a lot to improve.....Will I ever be satisfied??

----------


## ktd222

> My boss is being nice to me, I thought my last weeks performance was satisfactory, but she has rated me as good. Its not good enough by my standards, I have a lot to improve.....Will I ever be satisfied??


I hope never; because you would stop testing your limits.

----------


## ktd222

Almost time to exercise.

----------


## ktd222

I wonder if I can touch my nose with my tongue.

----------


## chasestalling

hmmm...men say they know many things/ but lo, they have taken wings./ the arts and sciences/ and a thousand appliances./ the wind that blows/ is all that anybody knows...thoreau, henry david...

----------


## ktd222

Why am I so nosy

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking that how messed up I am at the moment.

----------


## Adudaewen

I'm actually wondering whether or not I remembered to turn off my tea pot  :Eek2:  Hope so

----------


## ktd222

Is it wrong to suggest ice cream for breakfest?

----------


## nicol

I think my eyes are going to drop out if i look at this screen much longer!

----------


## Nightshade

Where can she be??*worried*

----------


## shrutichellani

why am i feeling so sleeeeeepy??

----------


## dumwitliteratur

I'm thinking about wether or not to post sumttin but i guess i just did.

----------


## Niamh

I thinking...Where did the playboy of the western world' threads go to? :Confused:

----------


## Logos

> I thinking...Where did the playboy of the western world' threads go to?


Sorry... there was an issue with some mixed up/duplicate forums. You could re-post it or wait till maybe Admin can restore it.

----------


## Niamh

i'll repost. probably easier. thanks Logos!

----------


## LPRox015

I'm thinking...i'm thinking...i'm thinking that I have nothing to say!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

I am thinking I need to go to bed early tonight....

----------


## Madhuri

I want to study some more. What course shall I pick up.....

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the English Essay Competition which is on Monday, and how bad I am with apostrophes. I know I am not going to get a prize. I should not have given my name as a participator. 

Why do I do things which I should not do?

----------


## Adudaewen

I'm thinking that work sucks. *sigh* Maybe someday I'll get a job I can do from my bed or couch 
(and dont' be inserting anything raunchy in there, I mean it as clean as can be)

----------


## Nightshade

Im going on a criuse Im going on a crusie and I can walk in heeels  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

> Im going on a criuse Im going on a crusie and I can walk in heeels


You are? Where to? 


Ad topic: Thinking I ought to study some more but I'm already fed up with it.

----------


## Nightshade

Im got an email from a really live authur!!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  

whose work I actually like!! :Banana: 

Well actually the crusie is sort of a half formed idea... The med I wan to see if there is one that does rome and egypt.

----------


## ktd222

What a sad day when the captain of the reliable Dasterdly abandons ship

----------


## B-Mental

What did he do? Why that dirty little wavemonger. Oh well, night all

----------


## Nightshade

When when am I going to have to rescue someone??? :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  

otherwise the other side my brain concered with my lastest essay is thinking....HELP ! HELP! what the heck is organistaional structual configiration and where was that note on types of organisations or are the types the structures  :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

I dont want to go to work tomorrow.........

----------


## Janine

time is edging towards tomorrow....much too quickly......

----------


## Madhuri

:Bawling:  It was a harsh comment.....I am not like that.... :Frown:

----------


## kathycf

> It was a harsh comment.....I am not like that....


Maddie? Can I ask what happened? If you rather not say, you can just go tell me to soak my head.

----------


## Susan Sonnen

Will I ever not be tired?

----------


## Madhuri

> Maddie? Can I ask what happened? If you rather not say, you can just go tell me to soak my head.


Sure you can ask... :Smile:  But now it doesnt seem so harsh, it was my initial reaction to the comment. And, I realised that the person doesnt know anything about me. Also, I dont feel the need to explain why I am not like that, so, i'll let it remain as it is....

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Reccura

Hi, Madhuri!
Well, I am thinking of crying again, because I'm listening to my favorite song.... huhuhuhuh!!!  :Bawling:  
But I'm happy...

----------


## aeroport

I'm thinking it's kind of interesting that "terrible" and "horrible" generally are taken to mean about the same thing, yet "terrific" and "horrific", under certain circumstances, are very nearly complete opposites...

----------


## Madhuri

> Hi, Madhuri!
> Well, I am thinking of crying again, because I'm listening to my favorite song.... huhuhuhuh!!!  
> But I'm happy...


If crying makes you happy, then you should do it more often... :Smile:  I too sometimes feel sad when I listen to sad songs.....

----------


## Reccura

Hello, Jamesian! Yea, I totally agree.

----------


## Reccura

> If crying makes you happy, then you should do it more often... I too sometimes feel sad when I listen to sad songs.....


Yeah, I think so. When I hear it on the radio, it's like I wanna.... Well, cry!  :Tongue:  But having the idea that someone's looking at me, I don't want to. they
d say that I'm a cry baby!!!!  :Bawling:   :Alien:   :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

> Yeah, I think so. When I hear it on the radio, it's like I wanna.... Well, cry!  But having the idea that someone's looking at me, I don't want to. they
> d say that I'm a cry baby!!!!


That is exactly why I just allow myself to be sad.....I find it so difficult to cry in front of people, instead I get panic attacks, I mean instead of crying I become short of breath.....

Are you still crying?? You must have filled up a bucket by now... :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

No she isn't anymore. She's gone out of the shop. She listened to Angels or Devils by Dishwalla. Holds sentimental memories to her. 

Thinking why oh WHY I can't set up Yahoo mobile alerts on my mom's phone!!!!!!!!

----------


## Laindessiel

> I'm thinking it's kind of interesting that "terrible" and "horrible" generally are taken to mean about the same thing, yet "terrific" and "horrific", under certain circumstances, are very nearly complete opposites...


Yes, James, I was marveling on the same thing. Like the words "horrendous" and "beauteous", they never seem to touch on the same level of meaning.

----------


## Madhuri

I want to watch Schindler's list. But, I have already spent my this months budget, I want to buy the DVD but I wont, and I want to watch this movie  :Bawling: 

Oh, my head seems heavy today...

----------


## Nightshade

Logos and Admin cheated..... I want to be a mod tooo........... :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

> Logos and Admin cheated..... I want to be a mod tooo...........


In other words, you want to cheat?  :Tongue:

----------


## kilted exile

Disappear for a day and all hell breaks loose

----------


## SummerSolstice

I'm thinking, "Weasel whiskers, I wish we had power at home." We've been out for ten days now thanks to the ice storm of the flippin' century. I'm almost out of clean underthings and once the Yankee candle burns out, the only ones we'll have left will be apple-cinnamon scented votives. Oh, and most importantly we don't have any piggledy-wiggled _internet_. I have to survive on what I can get here at the University library, and it's not nearly enough. Could be two more weeks yet.  :Bawling:

----------


## cuppajoe_9

"Man, I _really_ do not want to go to work today."

----------


## kathycf

> I'm thinking, "Weasel whiskers, I wish we had power at home." We've been out for ten days now thanks to the ice storm of the flippin' century. I'm almost out of clean underthings and once the Yankee candle burns out, the only ones we'll have left will be apple-cinnamon scented votives. Oh, and most importantly we don't have any piggledy-wiggled _internet_. I have to survive on what I can get here at the University library, and it's not nearly enough. Could be two more weeks yet.


Yow! You have my sympathies, Summer. We got a bit of that storm here, but not nearly so severe. I hope things get fixed up quickly for you.

----------


## Scheherazade

Why am I ironing at 1 am?

----------


## kilted exile

Am I the only person who does not own an iron

----------


## Susan Sonnen

His crunching is driving me crazy!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Am I the only person who does not own an iron


Well, it makes two of us now, Kilted!  :Frown: 

My iron has stopped working 10 mins ago and no amount of cajoling seems to persuade it to work again!  :Eek2:  

(Even though it might have opted for the retirement it deserved long ago, I still suspect you! Did you put a curse on my iron or something?)

----------


## Madhuri

I talk foolish. I cant even see the obvious.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

One of the cest things about uni is noone excepts you to appear in ironed clothes although I do like them on occasion and I quite enjoy ironing and steaming , I find the tasks soothing.

----------


## Madhuri

I hate interviews, they drain me mentally and the result remains zero...Why do I ever agree to go for any interview?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Susan Sonnen

My metabolism is AWOL.

----------


## Madhuri

Why is it that the consultants are after your life to take the interview call and when you do agree, the interviewers never call?  :Mad:   :Frown:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## The Bookinator

I hate moving to a new school... I'm so lonely, and I miss my friends like I would miss a limb- painfully so...

----------


## kathycf

I hate loud noises.... :Flare:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Must...Hold...In...Fart... :Sick:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Must...Continue...To...Hold...In...Fart... :Sick:

----------


## kathycf

:FRlol:  Yes, good idea! Continue, but don't hurt yourself...  :Tongue:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Yes, good idea! Continue, but don't hurt yourself...


Dang...Too late. :Sick:  *Hears emergency sirens*

Medic: Good Lord! It stinks in here, man!

----------


## kathycf

Oh dear. Gosh I hope you feel better soon...



 :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Reccura

Hi, kathcf! 

Are you Lord Voldy's wife for instance? Because the "SHE" in the "he-who-must-not-be-named" is pretty cute. I'm not complaining! It's really funny. that's what I'm thinking right now.

----------


## toni

Woot! Lain is online! We miss you, montycoles!!!


 :Frown:  come back sson. or now. :Frown:

----------


## kathycf

> Hi, kathcf! 
> 
> Are you Lord Voldy's wife for instance? Because the "SHE" in the "he-who-must-not-be-named" is pretty cute. I'm not complaining! It's really funny. that's what I'm thinking right now.


Hi there Reccura, and welcome.  :Wave:  

Actually that little quote comes from this poem. 



> Kathy: Reduex
> 
> The streets of Old Salem are again disquietened,
> The populace out half-dressed into the lanes--
> Why are so many folk distressed and frightened?
> Why the staring eyes and chest pains?
> She-who-must-not-be-named again has risen,
> Buried once again the ground can never hold her still.
> Her return from death is almost a given--
> ...

----------


## ktd222

Does anyone know how to make bannana bread?

----------


## kathycf

> Does anyone know how to make bannana bread?


Yes. Banana Bread.  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

> Yes. Banana Bread.


Can you show me the finished product please? :Biggrin:  Who wants to cook when they have smell-a-vision

----------


## kathycf

I am thinking people with smell-a-vision are really lucky! I want smell-a-vision....

----------


## ktd222

Oh my....Mmmm. Do it taste as good as it smells?

----------


## Nightshade

Card sorting open or closed and where did I put tat bench mark report.... Oooh Im gonna be in trouble!!  :Goof:

----------


## Madhuri

I should cut my nails........

----------


## Susan Sonnen

I can't wait to see my sweetie tonight!

----------


## Niamh

oops am about to run out of money! got to go!

----------


## Pensive

I have started talking to myself. God no!

----------


## ktd222

> I have started talking to myself. God no!


Just now? I have two other selves I talk to by now. Consider yourself lucky

----------


## Susan Sonnen

He loves me.....

----------


## lit_lover

$26 for 2 pizzas!? Sheesh.....

----------


## Nightshade

MY freezers coming my freezers coming!!

----------


## Susan Sonnen

I want to go back to bed.

----------


## Pensive

> Just now? I have two other selves I talk to by now. Consider yourself lucky


Nah. I have been doing that before; playing games with any imaginative character, but it has been quite a long time ago. 

I did not know history repeats itself in such a way. I mean if it would have been getting prefect's sash again, I would have thanked the history, but not now...

----------


## ktd222

Does snake really taste like chicken?

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

*Burp*...*Sigh*...I should probably head to the bathroom...Nah...I could hold it in a little while longer...

----------


## ktd222

How come I'm inside, and that sounds like my car being driven away?

----------


## Susan Sonnen

wow~ a compliment from someone I admire...that's the cat's meow!

----------


## seasong

man I'm tired. Why do I have to have a roommate again? Oh yeah, I'm poor. Drat.

----------


## kathycf

Blllleeaaaahhhh!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

I should utilise this time that I have.

----------


## Pensive

_Har dil jo piyaar kare ga woh ganaa gaye ga!_

----------


## Madhuri

> _Har dil jo piyaar kare ga woh ganaa gaye ga!_


 :Wink:   :Wink: 

.....................

----------


## smilingtearz

i'm so happy to be here again!

----------


## kaia

:Yawnb:  


> Is that a new librarian? She's cute!


 :Yawnb:

----------


## ktd222

Why do my toes ache again?

----------


## white camellia

> Why do my toes ache again?


 :Eek2:  But do you know why they ached last time? 



when i can begin to read the nine books i borrowed from library today ...

----------


## ktd222

> But do you know why they ached last time?


Toe excercises. You mean you've never done toe exercises? I thought I'd be use to it by now.

----------


## white camellia

; - D have no idea how that is done ...

----------


## Madhuri

me too  :Nod:  what are toe exercises for? and of all body parts, why toes?  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> i'm so happy to be here again!


And I am so happy you came.

----------


## Anon22

Listening to some of my Signature Music

----------


## Tinita09

Contemplating on what to do, surf the web, or do research paper...

----------


## Alexei

Oh, I have to work on my term work and it is so boaring!"  :Bawling:

----------


## Susan Sonnen

boogers are gross.

----------


## Susan Sonnen

where did everybody go?

----------


## Madhuri

I should go and buy Schindler's list dvd, I have to forget about budget then...Why am I so greedy??  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ktd222

Where does one buy mandarin oranges?

----------


## Scheherazade

Time does not fly; it crawls!

----------


## Jay

Oh it does fly just ok  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## Susan Sonnen

wow. I don't think that I'm thinking of anything. Except how I'm not thinking of anything.

----------


## Riesa

(expletive) coffee is hotter than I thought

----------


## Alexei

I have just finished my term work!  :FRlol:

----------


## Susan Sonnen

I'm too old to have zits. This sucks.

----------


## Susan Sonnen

hello? can you hear me now?

----------


## Pensive

He said that putting a smile on your face in distress is the best thing you can do. I want to do this best thing but the problem is where to bring such guts... Especially when I have to have these yucky medicines...

----------


## Madhuri

I dont want to go to work tomorrow  :Frown: . Why Monday is the hardest day of the week?

----------


## Pensive

> I dont want to go to work tomorrow . Why Monday is the hardest day of the week?


Because it is just Manic Monday. Holidays coming to an end, and the same old school/work routine starting again.  :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

Should I put my left foot in first just for the heck of it.

----------


## Madhuri

Why does this colleague looks at me as if I am some unwanted person in the team?

----------


## Shalot

There is a troll about --- make it go away

----------


## Madhuri

Why do I feel as if everybody hates me... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Bawling:

----------


## Themis

Awww, good question. I can't be true, Maddie. *hugs*

----------


## Madhuri

It feels true, this feeling has been bugging me for the last couple of days. For no reason I feel as if I am offending everyone.

Its not that bad today....

hugs help me a lot  :Biggrin:  *hugging back*

----------


## Shalot

Well -- I for one have never been offended by Madhuri so I hope my previous post in this thread is not contributing to your bad feelings. Not even sure if you took it that way, but I was just reviewing what I posted in that past view days and saw a couple of your posts too and just wanted to make sure that it wasn't my post about the troll. 

Hope all goes well and hope everything goes your way.

----------


## Madhuri

Its the real life I was talking about. It has got nothing to do with you fine people  :Smile: 

Here I can make silly mistakes, foolish posts and I am never made to feel bad about it, everyone is very nice here. It just one nice place that I like to visit more often.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

> Its the real life I was talking about. It has got nothing to do with you fine people



Good deal then

----------


## andave_ya

> Good deal then


hmm, decidedly. Here I don't have to worry about speeching. What a long day this has been! :Yawnb:  

As Gilbert said to Anne in _Anne of Ingleside_

"Goo'night!"

----------


## seasong

Definitely a long day. Too long. I've decided that colds are disgusting, your nose is always running and its red and irritated and you sound funny and everyone eyes you askance because they're afraid you'll contaminate them...
I sick can you tell?...sorry for the rant.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about how much I want to scream. Maybe because it makes me feel that I am alive?

----------


## rae_of_light

I am thinking I should stop posting on here and go get myself a life.... :P But ya'll are way too much fun to give it more than 2 seconds of headspace!

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Hmm...Man, I don't like pronouncing my name... :Sick:

----------


## ktd222

I wonder if it is possible to excercise your facial muscles?

----------


## Madhuri

I think that is what a facial massage is for, or better, smile a lot.  :Smile: 

I am thinking if only I could dance, right here-right now.  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Reccura

What's your music? Of course you can dance! If you're alone in your room.

I wish this stupid internet cafe have their earphones fixed... I wanna listen to me favorite song! WAAAHHHH!!!!!!!

----------


## TEND

Wow, I can't wait for that cribbage tournament tonight  :Biggrin:  . Thats right.....I play cribbage.

----------


## ktd222

To party or not to party, that is the question

----------


## ktd222

Would it be weird if one were drinking gin and playing gin at the same time?

----------


## kilted exile

no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no. Why can we not win at Twickenham. I hate Jonny Wilkinson. I hate "swing low sweet chariot". I hate the BBC commentary. I hate stupid penalties. I hate everything about this game & I HATE Matt "I love Jonny Wilkinson" Dawson

----------


## Nightshade

:Eek2: 
ooo someons annoyed, what I dont undersnad is why on earth a slave type song is sung at rugby matches....?? :Confused:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Man...Juggling two sites within 30 minutes is hard. :Flare:

----------


## andave_ya

I hate being cold. I really really hate being cold. :Sick:

----------


## ktd222

Should I pick up the phone even though it's not ringing?

----------


## dramasnot6

Trying to brainstorm for my lit essay and recapture the flow of ideas I experienced earlier this week...

----------


## GimmyDiamond

Regret . . . and wishing 'someone' would write me . . .

----------


## Madhuri

Something will burst like a volcano somewhere.

----------


## Nightshade

icecream and a burned mouth are perhaps not the best comination--------------brainfreeze :Cold:

----------


## kilted exile

> what I dont undersnad is why on earth a slave type song is sung at rugby matches....??


I think it is because of coasting to victory "home" There is actually areasonable history of fans singing hymns at british (more english) sporting events: they also sing "abide with me" at football matches

----------


## ktd222

Someone should really invent sock warmers

----------


## Nightshade

Ive finally decided what I want to do with my life! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

> Ive finally decided what I want to do with my life!


OHHH!!! What's that?

----------


## Nightshade

Will saying it jinx it? 
Whatver I want to -please God- go into Emergancy and disater planning/managment.
I just realised tha obviously I was put on Gods earth for mangment purposes so why not go whole hog and help people at the same time.

----------


## ktd222

> Will saying it jinx it? 
> Whatver I want to -please God- go into Emergancy and disater planning/managment.
> I just realised tha obviously I was put on Gods earth for mangment purposes so why not go whole hog and help people at the same time.


That's really an amazing, noble, selfless career path.

----------


## Nightshade

err not really, its one that gives me the chance to boss people around huge travel oppertunitys non office work eventful, and satisfying. 
 :Nod:

----------


## dramasnot6

How in the world will i survive Senior Calculus?

----------


## Madhuri

Calculus!!  :Eek2: 

I barely managed to pass  :Sick:  It was like greek and latin to me. If I can pass, anyone can, Drame, dont worry.

----------


## dramasnot6

:Biggrin:  Thanks for the support maddie!

----------


## Madhuri

You have all my support, but just dont ever, never ever ask me to solve _any_ question.  :Biggrin:  If you do that, then your result might be just the opposite...hehehe... :Biggrin:

----------


## Bebbin

How do people obtain straight As in difficult classes and enjoy life at the same time? D:

----------


## Pensive

"Indians and dogs not allowed used to be written on the restaurants for just British people on the railway station in Lahore," he told me. 

By telling me all this, had he wanted me to hate Britishers for that? Or had he just wanted me to realise that freedom is a big big thing? Or did he want to say that the world has always been ******* mad and cruel?

----------


## Madhuri

blank..are my thoughts.........

----------


## Shalot

must post as much as possible in general chat to bump spam to the bottom of the page....

----------


## Madhuri

I give up, I simply give up.  :Frown: 

The way things are at my workplace and the way I am not doing anything to improve, I will soon get a red card from my boss.  :Frown: 

I just give up telling myself that I like working here.  :Frown:

----------


## miss tenderness

huh! what's wrong ,Maddie? :Frown:  you seem to have my spirit when it comes to work!


we have to do sth ,u know!

----------


## aeroport

I knew if I returned to LitNet I would be up way past my bedtime...

----------


## ktd222

Why not me?

----------


## Reccura

Bed time? what time do you sleep? It's 3:30 pm here... Still wide awake!

----------


## Nightshade

Good morning!

 :Biggrin:  :Wave:

----------


## aeroport

> Bed time? what time do you sleep? It's 3:30 pm here... Still wide awake!


1:34 a.m. Getting up at 6. Grr... 
Your avatar has brought back many fond memories for me...

----------


## Reccura

Awwww, really? Like what? I giggle when I see it... hihi... like right now.... you may want to see the video of it, if you like.....

----------


## aeroport

> Awwww, really? Like what? I giggle when I see it... hihi... like right now.... you may want to see the video of it, if you like.....


Like the countless hours I spent playing that ruddy game - actually, not countless, as the game has that accursed clock that counts how much of your life you've dedicated to the blasted thing... Let us say only that I generally made it into the triple digits...
And that I went through it many times...

----------


## Reccura

> Like the countless hours I spent playing that ruddy game - actually, not countless, as the game has that accursed clock that counts how much of your life you've dedicated to the blasted thing... Let us say only that I generally made it into the triple digits...
> And that I went through it many times...


what I meant was the music video.... I haven't played any final fantasy game or any game..... except for freecell and solitaire....
Do you play it? 
Here's the video webby-site
the super dreammmmmmy music video..... :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Madhuri

> huh! what's wrong ,Maddie? you seem to have my spirit when it comes to work!
> 
> 
> we have to do sth ,u know!


Nothing irrepairable, but the environment is what I was talking about, I dont hate my work, just the environment.

Somethign needs to be done.  :Nod: 

*goes off to think of something for both of us*  :Biggrin: 

Hey, I am so glad to see you are back, I forgot to mention it.  :Wave:

----------


## samercury

aww

why oh why does she insist on giving me all the details? *shivers*

----------


## ktd222

Those eggs I ate aren't going over too well with my stomach

----------


## ktd222

Should one do something more active when this awake?

----------


## Madhuri

What will happen?

----------


## Pensive

No wonder Engineers and doctors are so proud. Chemistry, Physics and Maths demand a lot of study/hard work.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am thinking...

OH_MY_GOD!

Hours feel like days; days feel like weeks!

And that I should have picked another book to read instead of _Bleak House_ these days!

----------


## samercury

I don't get this  :Crash:

----------


## Nightshade

1.5em... what on earth is an em?

----------


## kilted exile

an "em" is a paper/font size along with an "el" and "en"

http://www.w3.org/WAI/GL/css2em.htm

----------


## Madhuri

I will sleep early today, no matter what.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> I will sleep early today, no matter what.


Hey, Madhuri! I got an idea! Why don't just go to...

...*Snooze*...*Snores*...*Snork*...

----------


## Madhuri

Will that help? I would love to.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Will that help? I would love to.


Of course it would help! You said "Early" and "No matter what"!

----------


## kathycf

Early is a relative term. 5 am is indeed early to go to bed, but it is also late.... :Wink:  

I am thinking I am getting dehydrated.

----------


## Niamh

i'm thinking that g.ps charge way too much for them to tell you whats wrong with you. it cost me 50 for my doc to confirm with me that yes i do have a kidney infection and then it cost me 44 for antibiotics! what a rip off!

----------


## kathycf

Oh, Niamh. I hope you feel better soon.

Doctors seem the same over here in the US too...

----------


## Madhuri

I hope you get well soon Niamh, and Kathy, have something to drink  :Biggrin: 

No one can stop me from going to bed _now_, its 1:04 AM here. Why do I make promises that I cant keep  :Rolleyes:

----------


## samercury

well that was a waste of time T_T

----------


## Madhuri

There are days when I feel cynical, without hope and nothing to look forward to, and there are days like today, when I feel so good, I feel things which I think I will never be able to again, this tells me that I am still alive, and its not THE END yet. And that it will take me a lot of effort to make myself like a machine, but before that happens I have all the right to feel good  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

You talk, and talk. You talk some more. You talk without realising what you are talking about. Oh dear, trouble is bound to come!

----------


## seasong

I'm SO tired. I took an organic chemistry test last night and stayed up really late trying to unwind and then I couldn't sleep because I kept having nightmares about the test! Ugh.

----------


## sam96

Me 2 seasong.I'n dreaming about my math test.
Very comforting  :Tongue: .I think i'm gonna fail.

----------


## Niamh

> Oh, Niamh. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Doctors seem the same over here in the US too...





> I hope you get well soon Niamh, and Kathy, have something to drink 
> 
> No one can stop me from going to bed _now_, its 1:04 AM here. Why do I make promises that I cant keep


Thank you you two! I'm always sick away! the reason i discovered this site and was on it for so much at the beginning was because i was sick for five weeks! Had everything. :Biggrin:  The women in work keep threatining to put me down! :FRlol:  

I'm thinking i wouldnt mind a tea cake! (no tea though. Diuretic :Bawling:  )

----------


## Madhuri

Sickness has its good side too, one tends to slow down on life and realise one needs to catch up. Its so nice that you came to the site, its been good for us too  :Biggrin: 

But, do take good care of yourself  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

i will. thank you madi! :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Isnt it strange that I said 'one tends to slow down' and then I said 'one needs to catch up.' So confusing. But you know, I dont usually think right  :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

i think i understood you anyway! maybe all those latenights are starting to catch up with you.

----------


## Nightshade

Im think melted snow and black ice and slee dont make the best walking conditions. And if I dont hurry IM going to be late for work but IM still eting breakfast.

----------


## dramasnot6

how in the world do i approach this math problem? gah

----------


## Nightshade

lets see it then drame....

----------


## dramasnot6

The test of divisibility by 11:
"A positive integer is divisible by 11 if the sum of the digits in the odd positions mius the sum of the digits in the even positions is a multiple of 11"
Prove this statement for a 5 digit number


I have tried making formulas but nothing seems to work.. :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

Do you just have to come up with a five digit number, or a formula?

----------


## ktd222

(sum of odd positions) - (sum of even positions) = n

where "n" is a number that is divisible by 11, or n/11

so all you really have to do is plug in numbers so when you subtract "sum of even positions" by "sum of odd positions" the total(n) comes out to be 11,22,33,44,55,etc...

so for example my five digit number can be this:

10912

sum of odd positions: 1+9+2 = 12
sum of even positions: 0+1 = 1

12 - 1 = 11 = n

n/11 = 11/11 = 1

----------


## dramasnot6

THank you SO MUCH ktd!! It makes much more sense now! Thank you thank you thank you!

*is thinking ktd is a really fantastic, brilliant friend*

----------


## ktd222

Your welcome! Friends help each other out.

----------


## dramasnot6

How can I return ktd's favor? hmmm, wonder if they are still missing a sock....
i dont know what color it was, hopefully this covers it...

and i hope you still have a fondness for french bread?

----------


## ktd222

Yes, I'm still missing my socks. I must have one of those sock monsters that are enamored with smelly socks. 
Those are some colorful and lovely looking socks :Nod:  I'm afraid my mom issues me my socks. Military grade white - as dull, unfashionable, and uneventful as socks can get. I tell you I wouldn't mind mismatching if I had any combination of socks you displayed. So yes, I'll take the sherbet citrus colored sock on the right and the light lavender blue-purple striped sock towards the upper left corner. :Smile: 
As for french bread, what goes better with mismatched socks than snacking on bread while I'm wearing it :Biggrin:  

Thanks dram., we are definitely even steven.

----------


## Janine

> How can I return ktd's favor? hmmm, wonder if they are still missing a sock....
> i dont know what color it was, hopefully this covers it...
> 
> and i hope you still have a fondness for french bread?


Pretty socks! Do you have any you can wear with flip-flops?...you know the type with the big toe separate - looks like foot mittens. I wear them all year round! - my bedroom slippers and house shoes.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Pretty socks! Do you have any you can wear with flip-flops?...you know the type with the big toe separate - looks like foot mittens. I wear them all year round! - my bedroom slippers and house shoes.


I love those toe socks Janine! will these do?

----------


## samercury

those socks are so awesome  :Nod: 
...
here we go again  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Madhuri

I dont feel like talking to anybody  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww cheer up Maddie!  :Smile:  Everyone has those sort of days though.

I am thinking about the development and ideas behind Zionism in the early 20 century....and attempting to make a table of them for history.

----------


## white camellia

that's very nice, dramasnot6. wasn't that movement beginning in the late 19th century? are you going to write an essay? are you history major?

am feeling sad and sweet, listening to "Ride" by Kari Rueslatten

----------


## ktd222

"all the worlds a stage, and we are merely sock puppets."

----------


## dramasnot6

> that's very nice, dramasnot6. wasn't that movement beginning in the late 19th century? are you going to write an essay? are you history major?
> 
> am feeling sad and sweet, listening to "Ride" by Kari Rueslatten


From what I have been reading it's the 20th century in which it blossomed...but I think things were shaking up during the 19th.
I'm not going to write an essay yet, just prepping for a Document Study test this week. 
Thanks for thinking I'm a University student!  :Biggrin:  Very flattered, but it's just a history class in high school.

I am now thinking ktd's analogy might be even better then Willy's....

----------


## Niamh

> "all the worlds a stage, and we are merely sock puppets."


 :FRlol:  



> I dont feel like talking to anybody


Aw poor Maddie! Maybe a nice holiday? 
you could go here,


and stay in one of these places,



and visit beauty like this.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks, Niamh. The pictures look inviting  :Nod:  I definitely want to be at some place tranquil.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I will fall ill, very soon.

----------


## samercury

What on earth are they teaching kids nowadays?  :Eek:

----------


## grace86

You better not fall ill Maddie.... :Frown:  I hope you get better soon.

I'm thinking...AAAAHHH I didn't write my Ethics paper!!! Also thinking: nor will I do it now.

----------


## Miss_Hanan

i'm thinking what to wear tomorrow in a visit

----------


## ktd222

When do you know it's poetry?

----------


## Tenacious

I am think about memorizing the Red Hot Chili Peppers song Love Rollercoaster for when my girl friend moves to Canada from Slovakia.

----------


## dramasnot6

Shouldnt I be doing homework now?  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

What is wrong with this internet....
and also please let them except me I want to go on the midnight walk again!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

What would I being do if I was over there?

----------


## Niamh

that some people are really upsetting... blasted editors who think they're the bees knees and that they can talk to you like you're an idiot. :Mad:

----------


## Madhuri

Its their opinion, Niamh, it shouldnt be yours, about yourself. You need not bother about what they think, jus' focus on your work  :Smile: 

I am thinking about the band, Iron Maiden. I am not really used to listening to their songs, but I better get myself acquainted with their songs.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

...This underwear is so uncomfortable... :Frown:  

...I can't believe I broke my records of eighteen years just to feel the pain of wearing underwear...*Sigh*...So uncomfortable... :Sick:

----------


## samercury

It better snow... or else   :Bawling:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

When am I going to make my move?!

----------


## ktd222

I should be an astronaut

----------


## Madhuri

I dont want anything to ruin it........

----------


## Pensive

Why can't I bury my nose into the school books?

----------


## Niamh

Not back in wrk til sat afternoon... what to do....?

----------


## Madhuri

Have a look at the 'Stuff to fill my day' thread. 

thinking -- Its again the same story today, sleeping late  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Themis

Fools! Why do I have to deal with such people? And why does the majority of people always miss the point? Is it so difficult to come to the point and stay close to it?

----------


## grace86

Thinking: food, sleep, internet, hw??? What do I want to do....

....planning a wedding is not fun...

....my head hurts....

....the sky was really beautiful today on the way home from class....

(guess my head is a busy place right now)

----------


## ktd222

I can still pass this exam without studying

----------


## B-Mental

Where the heck is the guy that drives the endloader? He said he'd move some things for me hours ago.

----------


## Madhuri

This alarm clock has given up on me  :Rolleyes:  I mean what use it is to set an alarm when I only get up some two hours after it buzzing....

----------


## B-Mental

Lol maddie, I'm thinking its time to go to bed. G'night.

----------


## Madhuri

Good night, B  :Smile: 

Its afternoon here 2:38 pm...but I have been thinking of the alarm clock since morning...

----------


## bazarov

> I can still pass this exam without studying


How did I manage to do such a stupid mistake?!?! Now I've failed I shouldn't... :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

i cant believe its my day off and i've been awake since 7.15am........
.....Am also thinking that Maddie needs a new alarm clock!.... I now have two in case one fails to wake me up.... but then again i'd need to be actually sleeping properly for that system to work!

----------


## Pensive

> Not back in wrk til sat afternoon... what to do....?


And I am thinking what not to do?

----------


## Niamh

i'm doing nothing.. do you wanna swap and i'll do what ever you are supposed to be doing? :Tongue:

----------


## ennison

I'm waiting for the rain to stop so's I can get back out again

----------


## Pensive

> i'm doing nothing.. do you wanna swap and i'll do what ever you are supposed to be doing?


I am supposed to be preparing for a monthly test. You wouldn't like giving monthly test of maths, would you?  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

I would NOT take the exam if it was me... :FRlol:  I would rather have a nice pizza and watch a movie, and tease Pensy that she has to study, while I am watching a movie, and no exams to take..... :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 

And, oh, Niamh, you gave me a good idea, I shall keep an alarm clock at every corner, so that by the time I am switching off the last one, I will be fully awake... :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> I am supposed to be preparing for a monthly test. You wouldn't like giving monthly test of maths, would you?


Emmm......... does it have to be maths? i was only ever good at coordinates and graphs.... that pizza sounds appealing....

----------


## Missing_Sock

can't concentrate on reading. I feel lost.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

*Groans*

...Ugh...

----------


## Lily Adams

I don't want to go to sleep. D:

----------


## Madhuri

Freedom tastes really sweet  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

imprisonment is torture.....

----------


## bazarov

How did Blake manage to lose against Karlović?

----------


## ennison

Still pouring. Got soaked yesterday. I've so much to do and so little time.

----------


## ktd222

Doesn't it always feel like that when one's drenched

----------


## Lyn

AAAAAAAAAAA! Mostly. Followed by, hmmmmm could do with a cup of tea and a nice sit down.

----------


## ktd222

> AAAAAAAAAAA! Mostly. Followed by, hmmmmm could do with a cup of tea and a nice sit down.


Is this a happy, frustrated, pleasing, or pleasurable groan?

----------


## Niamh

> AAAAAAAAAAA! Mostly. Followed by, hmmmmm could do with a cup of tea and a nice sit down.


Welcome to the site Lyn! bit of useless info but you can actually buy a book called 'A nice cup of tea and a sit down'. All about making tea and eating biscuits! :Biggrin: 

yeay its stopped raining!....but for how long?

----------


## dramasnot6

i really want to watch a movie... :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

Is beer in the morning a good choice of beverage?

----------


## Madhuri

Girls do love shopping a lot. I wanted to see Red Fort today, and the only way I could make my friend go with me was to agree for shopping. I dont know why she didnt like visiting this historical monument, as she found it very boring and was wondering what was I looking for in these _now_ empty places. Girls... :Rolleyes:   :Tongue:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Making friends ain't easy... :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

I hope my morning continues being great....please dont be a false lead off

----------


## ktd222

You'll have a great morning. Just think of sunshine and squirrels and moon beams.

----------


## adilyoussef

How do we feel pain? How do we feel joy? Is it that I wanna be happy I can be so?

----------


## littlewing53

pain...it's the degree of pain that hurts....
joy, is the grin that never goes away
happiness...it's like breathing...

----------


## adilyoussef

Good explanation!  :Smile:

----------


## littlewing53

watching the sun set for the first time in a long time....

----------


## GimmyDiamond

I think I screwed something up and I don't know how to fix it . . .  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
How's the sunset littlewing???

----------


## ktd222

> I think I screwed something up and I don't know how to fix it


Don't worry. After a few times you'll learn to just blow it off like I do.

----------


## dramasnot6

I wonder what my dog does after we fall asleep....hmm....

----------


## ktd222

> I wonder what my dog does after we fall asleep....hmm....


Haven't you seen the hidden camera tapes? Dogs usually go for the refrigerator and stuff themselves with whatever the can find; then they lie down next to you, and when you wake up they have this look of happiness on them. You think it's because they're glad to see you but it's because they finally had a decent meal in them.

----------


## dramasnot6

:FRlol:  My dog doesnt have to do that in secrecy. She is a spoiled animal, we feed her too much already in the daytime  :Tongue:  I suspect her of bar-hopping.....

----------


## sea moraine

whether or not i should get up and dance to the song i'm listening to right now: interpol's 'evil'

oh dang it's too addictive to my ears =/

----------


## Nightshade

The home of RPG has nt changed much in the 6th months since I last checked in.... strange when you think about
it

----------


## Domer121

I don't want to go home and have my vacation end...

----------


## Madhuri

I am on my own fow sometime, and I feel good during the day, but at night it becomes scary, full of scary thoughts  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

> I am on my own fow sometime, and I feel good during the day, but at night it becomes scary, full of scary thoughts


When ever i hear of people feeling low, i always tell them to "think and dream of fluffy bunnies running through a field of Daffodils". It usually makes them laugh and them they realise their smiling! :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> When ever i hear of people feeling low, i always tell them to "think and dream of fluffy bunnies running through a field of Daffodils". It usually makes them laugh and them they realise their smiling!



Thats a nice imagination  :Nod:  Thanks, Niamh, this might help.  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

It always *always* ends up like this  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Riesa

wow, samercury is around. 

and I'm also thinking, when will it be bedtime?

----------


## dramasnot6

should i run or walk tonight?

----------


## Madhuri

It was an overall nice day.

----------


## Nightshade

hummmmm .... welll ....oh no!!!  :Goof:

----------


## littlewing53

gee, i wish i had today off to play.

----------


## grace86

:FRlol:  I wish I had today off as well...so I could sleep!

----------


## littlewing53

wish i had a watermelon w/a little salt sitting on the beach laughing w/o a care in the world

----------


## vheissu

Why can't I concentrate on doing some research for my essay?!  :Flare:  


Littlewing....do you eat watermelon with salt?

----------


## Niamh

yeay! I'm not back in to work till 2pm thurs.  :Bawling:  but its my early weekend! Wish i was sitting on Uratiti beach near pihia in Newzealand again. (this time with out the nudists and the terrible sunburn.)

----------


## grace86

mmmm why is it that lunch and boysenberry pie last only so long?

----------


## littlewing53

why does money make the world go round?

vheissu...yes [just a touch]..it's delicious...have you tried it?

----------


## Lily Adams

Ahhhhh! Deep hurting! I just saw an ad on YouTube with Osama Bin Laden's head pasted onto a model's body and right next to it a picture of Saddam Hussein's head also pasted onto a model's body. Right below the two pictures the ad asked, "Which one is hotter? Osama Bin Laden or Saddam?"  :Sick:  Honestly...how idiodic can a website get? Can't I watch clips of my favorite movies and shows in peace? DX

----------


## ktd222

Can someone really have a meaningful relationship with a dead poet?

----------


## ktd222

How much is too much?

----------


## AdoreroDio

The world is flat.

(Do not ask me why, It just ran through my head when I was trying to think about what I was thinking about)

----------


## grace86

Want to read. Hmm..only half an hour to do so....see you all later.

----------


## ktd222

How many ways can one sheer a sheep?

----------


## AdoreroDio

Who came up with the idea to sheer a sheep? I mean did they just one day say "hey look a white fluffy animal, I bet if I cut off all its fur I could make clothes! I'll call it sheering the sheep!"

----------


## Lily Adams

^Cereally.

----------


## dramasnot6

why did anyone say the moon was made of cheese in the first place?

----------


## ktd222

I'm imagining cheese doodles and sky scrapers. I don't know why :Confused:

----------


## Niamh

I wouldnt mind eating one of those cheese doodles  :Tongue:

----------


## littlewing53

where does the term white-out/black-out come?

----------


## Niamh

> where does the term white-out/black-out come?


Ah....Drama and theatre studies! been a long time since i've heard those terms!

----------


## dramasnot6

did you used to work in the theater niam?

----------


## Niamh

no i studied theatre studies in college for a couple of years. was part of me course applied cultural and heritage studies. also studied film.

----------


## ktd222

I feel so...so

----------


## Madhuri

> I feel so...so


I hope you feel better, KT. You didnt hurt your toe again, did you?  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

> I hope you feel better, KT. You didnt hurt your toe again, did you?


How'd you know. My toes are usually the root of all my aches and pains. :Tongue:  Just not getting enough sleep. But I can't fall asleep :Bawling:

----------


## dramasnot6

*gives ktd some chamomile tea* 

I am thinking...why must i have so much homework?

----------


## ktd222

> I am thinking...why must i have so much homework?


You have to learn to blow off homework like I do, in favor of Litnetting :Biggrin:  Things always work out when you can bribe people.

----------


## Madhuri

> How'd you know. My toes are usually the root of all my aches and pains. Just not getting enough sleep. But I can't fall asleep


Have you lost your sleep over a hurt toe  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> You have to learn to blow off homework like I do, in favor of Litnetting Things always work out when you can bribe people.


Thats what I have been doing! Going back and forth between homework and Litnet, eases the pain  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Lots of posts just in three days.

----------


## Madhuri

Why is it so difficult to ask for help? All I need to say to them is -- I need some boost in my confidence, which seems to have hit the lowest, when I am constantly thinking that I am not good at anything. I just need to tell them that I want some re-assurance, that is all. I know if I tried I will be able to do it, but I need something to get going, they wont mind helping, they are nice loving people. But, why do I find it difficult to ask? Is it my ego? Am I shy? what is my problem?  :Mad:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Why is it so difficult to ask for help? All I need to say to them is -- I need some boost in my confidence, which seems to have hit the lowest, when I am constantly thinking that I am not good at anything. I just need to tell them that I want some re-assurance, that is all. I know if I tried I will be able to do it, but I need something to get going, they wont mind helping, they are nice loving people. But, why do I find it difficult to ask? Is it my ego? Am I shy? what is my problem?


Aww dont be so panicked Maddie! There is absolutely nothing wrong with you. You're a wonderful, intellegent person and dont need to look to others to tell you so.

----------


## dramasnot6

I really dont like my new Literature teacher  :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

8:24 P.M. - just got home from work/school/listening to grass grow.

----------


## Virgil

> I really dont like my new Literature teacher


Why drama?

----------


## Janine

> Why drama?


Yes, why *drama* don't you like your new lit teacher?

Hi *Manny*, I finished reading the short story last night, so if you want to start the thread on Lawrence...anytime...fine with me. I also got the book "Grass Harp", will start tonight. Have to get back to my film I am watching.

----------


## ktd222

What a coincidence! I recently read a poem by Lawrence. Would anyone be interested in reading it, and discussing it?

----------


## dramasnot6

> Why drama?


She picks favorites with the sycophants of the class and only makes us do busy work. I dont get to be creative with my analysis or writing anymore.

----------


## Lily Adams

That's horrible, Drama!  :Frown:  I abhorr busy work, (Don't we all?) and that's bad that one of your good subjects has to be spoiled by a lousy teacher.  :Frown: 

I'm also thinking: *Gasp* What's all this now? http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0847152/ A _new_ version of 1776? I dunno...I probably won't like it if it's a re-make of the musical. The '72 cast is classic. They're probably going to spruce up this new one with special effects. I can see it now...the fire wagon scene all dramatic and intense! XD Eheheh...ew.

Ooh! Ooh! How about 1776 3-D?! I can so imagine Edward Rutledge's Song "Molasses to Rum to Slaves" in 3-D. Let's just totally mess up the original musical, shall we?

----------


## dramasnot6

Thanks for the sympathy Miss Lily.

Oh i love the play 1776! I havent seen the movie, but it'd be interesting to a 3-D version! 

I am thinking about what quotes to memorize for an upcoming essay

----------


## Pensive

Why can't you escape from the childhood memories? And why do those childhood memories which you had always considered as a treasure seem to be taunting you? Why? Why do these good memories hurt you?

----------


## ktd222

> Why can't you escape from the childhood memories? And why do those childhood memories which you had always considered as a treasure seem to be taunting you? Why? Why do these good memories hurt you?


Yes. Whether good or bad, my childhood memories always weigh like some heavy thing on my heart.

----------


## Martian Poet

I'm thinking:

Why can't love be left room to grow when two people know full well it can? Why can't the answers come now instead of later?

----------


## kilted exile

Will I call that girl?

----------


## Madhuri

A call will do no harm Kilt  :Nod:   :Biggrin: 

I am actually singing in my head  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

Just now I'm thinking how the hell can we be losing 24-7 to Italy at Murrayfield????? Why does sport conspire against me? A swift kick up the behinds at the half is in order here.





> A call will do no harm Kilt


Not to me no, possibly to her. I "bumped" into her at the bar last night she gave me her number and asked me to phone. I am not really attracted to her & it would probably give her the wrong idea about the seriousness of my intentions. (yeah, I know "all men are pigs")

----------


## Lily Adams

You really shoud see the movie, it's fantastic. William Daniels=<3.

I want to go sailing. I live on the coast and I have my own boat. it's just the time factor...I really need summer.  :Frown:

----------


## Janine

> What a coincidence! I recently read a poem by Lawrence. Would anyone be interested in reading it, and discussing it?


Hi *ktd222*,
I just sent you an PM (email), but thought you said you read a book by L...sorry about that. I would definitely like to discuss the poem, as well. I have the full volume of his poetry...bought it recently. I have read many of them before from the library's book. Check out my email and you might be interested in his novels or short stories, as well. 

Hope you are interested.  :Smile:  Janine

----------


## Poetess

One little sleep

----------


## ktd222

Why does my mind wonder off so often?

----------


## dramasnot6

> Why does my mind wonder off so often?


It's a sign of sanity  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

Why do course organisers seem to set deadlines on the same days? Is there some sort of lack of communication between them? Or do they just like to make us stressed???

----------


## Madhuri

Why cant I be a little more organised? Why do I see clothes all over my bed, and why am I not doing anything about it?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## NuR

what's for dinner?? :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about hypotenuse.

----------


## ktd222

> I am thinking about hypotenuse.


NOW I'm thinking about hypotenuse :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> NOW I'm thinking about hypotenuse


And I am thinking why is ktd666 thinking about hypotenuse?  :Biggrin:

----------


## hattyedds

my thought is I NEED TO GET MY COURSEWORK DONE hehe xxx

----------


## thevintagepiper

"I hope Nathan's feeling better and I hope we all can work something out for Thursday since there's no youth group."

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

_Desperately trying NOT to think about HYPOTENUSE!!_ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Shalot

I am wondering why I am still posting here when I really should be worrying about modeling simple interst.

----------


## samercury

the hamster song/ dance is so fascinating  :Alien:

----------


## ktd222

I've got a secret :Tongue:

----------


## Shannanigan

thinking: Why can't I fall asleep? I wish I could fall asleep. It really sucks not being able to fall asleep. I need to fall asleep. If I don't fall asleep, then I'll sound horrible on the radio tommorow. So cool I'm going on the radio tommorow, heehee. I like being on radio. But I really do need to fall asleep...

----------


## ktd222

When we love is when love is ugliest

----------


## Pensive

Why does my heart burn like fire whenever I think about today's events?

----------


## Niamh

I'm thinking....What am i thinking....?

----------


## loe

I am thinking about my future! And I have no idea - and that is very frightening.

Greetings

----------


## Domer121

I am thinking the same thing^^^ I know what you mean

----------


## littlewing53

thinking abt how blue the sky is...big window, wondering minds want to know...

----------


## ktd222

Is it possible for someone to survive in the matrix?

----------


## dramasnot6

I cant believe i forgot the conclusion for my in-class essay! Grr!

----------


## Niamh

i dont want to go to work!

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking how embarrassed I would be feeling tomorrow if I lose that Table Tennis match with a junior class.  :Frown:  I really play badly. If only, I could play well...

----------


## ktd222

*would you consider me strange if I wore shorts and mismatched socks?*

----------


## dramasnot6

Good luck with the match pensive?

Do those plums in the fridge look edible?

----------


## Pensive

> Good luck with the match pensive?


Oh thank you, though it is over now.  :Biggrin:  I managed to do quite well in the second match with a senior class, though in the first one with a junior class, I messed it all up. But I am a happy girl. The second match was a twist.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

I wish I was here more often and would knew what is going on...  :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

Distort the truth, - and that is you

----------


## grace86

dishes, dinner, homework, statistics project, laundry, go to fiance's house...complaining sister...not much time to read tonight.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I should SO be doing Calculus...but who likes numbers anyways? :Yawnb:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I should SO be doing Calculus...but who likes numbers anyways?


Total sympathy for you Charm. Im doing Calculus as well...lets just say its not my favorite.  :Wink: 

I am thinking about the messages conveyed in various post-WWI treaties

----------


## vheissu

I'm fed up with this essay...I want it over and done with!!

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the short stories I have just read...

----------


## Niamh

i'm thinking that being a supervisor isn't worth it sometimes.

----------


## ktd222

Why won't I let my guard down?

----------


## Laindessiel

I missed TENDY!

----------


## Madhuri

Thank God, its friday !!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Where are we going? Direct to heaven or direct the other way?

----------


## Kaltrina

Madhuri I totally agree with you  :Smile: 

I wish I was at home right now...sleeping *yawning*

----------


## muhsin

Juma'at Prayer. I'm thinking which mosque to go now.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the whole mayhem that has been caused by the terrorist attack today. I am thinking about all recent destructions. I am thinking that where is all that leading us?

----------


## Kaltrina

> I am thinking about the whole mayhem that has been caused by the terrorist attack today. I am thinking about all recent destructions. I am thinking that where is all that leading us?


I think about that all the time... I hate what is happening to the world.  :Frown:

----------


## sky

I think that there is avery large of people in the world
and i want abig group of frinds from every contry
can I??????????????

----------


## krissy82

Will there be anybody online tonite.

----------


## Scheherazade

I wish someone did the shopping for me...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I wish I would get *ONE* stupid university acceptance...

----------


## Lily Adams

Bugger, I missed the Lunar eclipse. D: I've been thinking that for hours now. I am so sad.  :Frown:

----------


## grace86

I am happy today is almost over and that it is time for bed...we can lose loved ones so fast...remember to tell everyone you care about that you love them. Don't go to bed angry with anyone. It has been a long day but I am glad everything could be alright.

Oh...and my soldier buddy is coming home to cali tomorrow! Something to look forward to!

----------


## dramasnot6

Too much information........

----------


## quasimodo1

thinking about the step meeting at 10:30, back to the house to continue preparations for sale, the trip to North Carolina, what is Shelby like and what do I get my daughter for a present and why doesn't this customer call me about changes in his order.

----------


## dramasnot6

What a particular someone thinks about me....

----------


## Themis

Why do I always seem to gain weight just before I need to go somewhere public? (And dress accordingly.)

----------


## Madhuri

I want to keep away from all the negative people and all those who make me feel bad and are belittling all the time.

----------


## Niamh

i should go to bed....

----------


## dramasnot6

When will my parents return home from shopping?

----------


## Domer121

I am wondering why hair takes so long to grow...

----------


## Kaltrina

WHy do we have to grow up and our parents die??

----------


## Pensive

Why do I get embarrassed so easily? Why can't I face an insult? Why am I not one of those who remain with a huge grin on their faces even when insults have been thrown at them for a million of times?

----------


## thevintagepiper

Which one do I believe?

----------


## Scheherazade

> I am wondering why hair takes so long to grow...


I think that is true only for the 'wanted' hair!

 :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Why do visitors come unannounced on a week-day?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## B-Mental

omg, is today the day that tidy gal hits 8k?

----------


## Scheherazade

> omg, is today the day that tidy gal hits 8k?


Be warned; be very, very warned!

----------


## dramasnot6

The different reasons to sigh....

----------


## Kaltrina

When will I get back to reality and realize that he is not with us anymore...

----------


## Pensive

They say that you don't have to blame "specific days of the week" if you spend any of them in a total mess. But I think that I will always be calling "Tuesday" my enemy from now on.  :Frown: 

Even though I feel much better, but four hours' before, everything looked like hell.

----------


## Madhuri

How do I ask my boss for leave? Every morning I promise myself that i'll talk to her, but I can't  :Rolleyes:

----------


## vin1391

Tomorrow is my Computer Practical Board exams...I was just thinkng of that.

----------


## Madhuri

Board exams are so stressful, as if your whole life depends on it, I wish you good luck, Vin  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dramasnot6

Best of luck to ya Vin! And to you as well Maddie  :Smile: 

I am too impatient to go to school today...

----------


## The Raven

Gratz, you're impatient to go to school, I wonder when will be my last day there...
Well, but I was thinking I haven't found an album I need: "Peasants, Pigs & Astronauts" by Kula Shaker

----------


## Shalot

I am wondering why I can't just let it go?

----------


## Asa Adams

I am wondering If I am an intelligent person, or just a babbeling goof.

----------


## grace86

Asa I often wonder that as well...so at least you are not alone in that thought.

Thinking: wow that was a hard exam, glad I studied and glad it's over!! Sleepy time!

----------


## Asa Adams

Wondering if Grace was talking about himself or if he wonders if im intelligent or a babbeling Idiot...

 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Jokes.

(Wondering if I should sleep, or struggle through Kundera....A book I am not really enjoying....)

----------


## grace86

LOL...Grace was wondering that about herself....but now that you mention it....lol... :Biggrin:  

Thinking: Some highschool girls are so dumb sometimes.

----------


## Asa Adams

Thinking that grace was a man....now thinking how foolish I was thinking she was a man, because...come to THINK about it, I THINK I read that somewhere She was a She.......Stop thinking ASA...... :FRlol: 

"Hes a he She! Shes a she she!"
Mrs. Doubtfyer

----------


## Asa Adams

Thinking about the weather....How lonely it would be out there in such a horrid cold.....All the while, Asa sips his tea, dunk'in his digest cookies...peering coldly outside.....hmmmm Thats a cold wind a' blowing at my door.

----------


## Asa Adams

Thinking how many people are going to read this months book club wharton book?

Thinkin sleep...... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Madhuri

I will have a lot of work to catch up, when I come back from my vacation.  :Biggrin:  I shouldn't feel guilty.

----------


## muhsin

I'm thinking of how to do my younger bro's exam E-registration which is given me.......blow.

----------


## Asa Adams

Thinkin about LOTR Reading tonight!

----------


## kathycf

Thinking about a nap...*yawn*  :Yawnb:  

Hey, muhsin you got an avatar! Nice, it looks like a little flag or emblem.  :Smile:

----------


## Shalot

thinking about funny office politics

----------


## Lily Adams

I wish I could see the stars more clearly tonight. That's one of the few things I don't like about winter. It gets all cloudy and I can't get the full satisfaction of stargazing. Well, I hardly ever do anyway, because I don't live out in the desert or in the mountains. Where are those summer nights where I can observe the milky way with fondness and dream?

----------


## Asa Adams

Lily Adams has got me thinking again of summer. I am thinking of the days of rain; the beauty of falling drops, cascading down. The noise they leave on wooden decks, and old tin pots: TINK TINK TINK.

I miss the smell of dirt, and of my vegetables. I am thinking of my garden.

----------


## vin1391

I found the book I was searching for...Yesssssssssssssss

----------


## quasimodo1

Thanks for the message and especially the quote; Just happen to be in DC and visiting the old alma mater and just so happens that quote was the right thought at the right time. Greetings from DuPont Circle. RJS

----------


## vin1391

Your welcome... quasimodo1..

I am thnking of going to my friend's house...

----------


## Madhuri

Should I start Admin's b'day thread? I may get a good kick from someone who is planning to do so  :Tongue:  

 :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

Les devoirs de francais est fini! Je peut dormir...  :Yawnb:

----------


## vin1391

Eating

----------


## Niamh

I'm thinking that my bed is looking very inviting at the moment. :Yawnb:  am fairly sleepy........ :As Sleep:

----------


## dramasnot6

Im in agreementwith Niam  :Tongue:  But unfortunately it is just the beggining of the day and i must think of swivel chairs and homework desks instead

----------


## grace86

Skillet! Skillet! Skillet!

Concert this weekend! Hope sweetie gets better by then!

----------


## kilted exile

Currently thinking: this is a joke, its 8:50 on a friday night and instead of being at the start of a night sure to involve mindless acts of hilarity and possible thought provoking discussion (what its possible, it is! Stop that laughing!) I am sat here watching curling (yes, curling) on the smellyvision. All is not lost yet though - I have beer and a bottle of tequila kicking about here somewhere.

----------


## Domer121

I am thinking about how much I ate at Dinner!!!
too much Pizza...

----------


## vin1391

Whether I should study Geography or History.

----------


## Asa Adams

> Currently thinking: this is a joke, its 8:50 on a friday night and instead of being at the start of a night sure to involve mindless acts of hilarity and possible thought provoking discussion (what its possible, it is! Stop that laughing!) I am sat here watching curling (yes, curling) on the smellyvision. All is not lost yet though - I have beer and a bottle of tequila kicking about here somewhere.


Thinkin the same last night, though it was Glenmorengi and Guinness kickin around.

----------


## dramasnot6

I wish math came easy to me

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking I should stop helping people, I have just returned from helping a friend with renovating his basement. I am knackered, my wrists are killing me and I have an annoying splinter stuck in my palm (currently sterilising a needle to dig it out)

----------


## Lily Adams

Time is so annoying...it either goes too fast or too slow most of the time. I wish it wasn't so late. 

And I'm also thinking about how I wish I had better drawing talents.

----------


## Asa Adams

> I am thinking I should stop helping people, I have just returned from helping a friend with renovating his basement. I am knackered, my wrists are killing me and I have an annoying splinter stuck in my palm (currently sterilising a needle to dig it out)


Im sure they will return the favour, Kilted.

I am thinking of what to make for dinner.......hmmmmmmmmmm...

----------


## Asa Adams

> Skillet! Skillet! Skillet!
> 
> Concert this weekend! Hope sweetie gets better by then!


I am thinking that I hope "sweetie" was feeling better so that Grace could go and see the concert!

----------


## dramasnot6

I am thinking I will not finish my history assignment before tmw....

----------


## Asa Adams

> I am thinking I will not finish my history assignment before tmw....


I am hoping she did.

----------


## vin1391

I am not thinking of my exams instead I am thinking of what all things to read after the exams...  :FRlol:

----------


## muhsin

Exam........is around the corner.

----------


## Madhuri

Why isn't Friday coming  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

How will I ever memorize so much?

----------


## Niamh

How in the name of god did i manage to buy the same book twice? why did i think i had a different one? Oh well someone will be getting a nice present! or not if they dont like J.M.Synge.

----------


## dramasnot6

I have done the same before Niam, it makes you feel so silly! 

I am thinking about my schools Fun Aquatics Day tomorrow.

----------


## Niamh

> I have done the same before Niam, it makes you feel so silly! 
> 
> I am thinking about my schools Fun Aquatics Day tomorrow.


Yeah but you know what makes it even more silly mira? the fact that its an antiquarian book that is the same year/edition as the first and cost 30, and i bought it in the same shop i bought the other one!

----------


## Pensive

Democracy? Something I would never understand.

----------


## Kaltrina

tired.......need a rest........studying......work.......aaaaaaaaghhhh hh...so many things...  :Confused:

----------


## Pensive

People do not-so-well, and when they do that with you; you just have to fight with them. But if you are fragile, you make quite a lot of mess. But your conscience is still fine because at least you fought with them. 

But what can you do when you have no other choice than to bow your head in front of them?

----------


## decon_blue

I'm thinking to start drinking now would be a bad idea.

----------


## Themis

And there I thought I wouldn't have to take an exam in that subject...

----------


## hockeychick8792

quasimodo1 thank you for what you said to me if you ever get to read this. And hi to all of you

----------


## Lily Adams

Maybe I should create a blog here.

----------


## Asa Adams

I'm missing my dearest friend. 13 months...

----------


## Themis

I must be the first person to apolozige to the one who misdailed and called _me_ instead of _him_ apologizing!

----------


## vheissu

Why are some friendships ruined so easily without even wanting to?

----------


## Niamh

why cant people offer you a hand at staff security when they see you have a cage load of heavy mags and really need help off loading and reloading?

----------


## Asa Adams

> I must be the first person to apolozige to the one who misdailed and called _me_ instead of _him_ apologizing!


Ha, Thats a tough call!  :FRlol:  

Ive done it too, Themis

----------


## grace86

I have to stop being so nice. I've gathered too many unintended affections. Oh dear what to do.

----------


## Nightshade

brownie recipie did I put it on here by any chance??

----------


## muhsin

My sister who has just returned from abroad yesterday. And who I didn't see for years.

----------


## Themis

> Ha, Thats a tough call!  
> 
> Ive done it too, Themis


Phew! Thank you, I thought I was the only one. 


Thinking: It's great my family and I understand each other so well. Every time I think of starting to study, someone breezes in and wants to chat with me. And by the time they've left, I don't want to study anymore for the day.

----------


## kiz_paws

OMG I am going to die. I didn't transfer enough funds to cover a cheque written by my proverbial better half.
I am going to die, waaaaah!!
BTW I transferred the funds now, but the cheque bounced already....I HATE being so darn unorganized....  :Flare:

----------


## Domer121

I should not of had so much fun last night...feeling it today...really tired!

----------


## Madhuri

Why does my brother have to send me 15 files of more than 10 MB each? Why cant he upload his pictures on a photo sharing site?

----------


## Misscaroline

:Frown:  Sorry Mads...

Thinking it's way too long since I've been around.... :Blush:

----------


## Pensive

Irish fielding was fantastic, bowling was very good too. We are going to lose the match. Only a miracle can save us now.

----------


## Niamh

> Irish fielding was fantastic, bowling was very good too. We are going to lose the match. Only a miracle can save us now.


???????????????????????????????????????????

Are we playing you in the cricket? :Confused:  but arent pakistan one of the best teams? ok...i know nothing about cricket.

 :Bawling:  bye bye six nations.

----------


## Pensive

> ???????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Are we playing you in the cricket? but arent pakistan one of the best teams? ok...i know nothing about cricket.
> 
>  bye bye six nations.


Yes, you are. And yes, Pakistan is considered as one of the best teams in cricket, but best doesn't win always. But hey, there is a chance of us to win....if our bowlers do well....

I will have to say your bowlers did amazing job.  :Thumbs Up:  That's why our whole team had to go after the score of 132.  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

Ireland played very well, they are playing for the first time, and for a new comer its a big thing  :Biggrin: 

Oh, well India and Bangladesh are playing today, and it seems that India is set to lose. Only if our team concentrated more on the game than on product endorsements.  :Rolleyes: 

I am thinking, I have so much to tell about the concert that I attended today evening.

----------


## Pensive

> Ireland played very well, they are playing for the first time, and for a new comer its a big thing


You are right. They played extremely well, especially as a new-comer.




> Oh, well India and Bangladesh are playing today, and it seems that India is set to lose. Only if our team concentrated more on the game than on product endorsements.


Oh, I wonder what's happening? Yesterday, England lost from New Zeland. Things seem to be getting vice-versa.

----------


## Themis

Should I book a stay at a host family? And will I then spend three months regretting the decision 'till July? Hm.

----------


## dramasnot6

I wonder what monday will bring

----------


## kiz_paws

Dang, my work buddy is headed back for her home, Germany, in May. The good things in life only are with us such a short time. Cherish while ye can...  :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

> Oh, I wonder what's happening? Yesterday, England lost from New Zeland. Things seem to be getting vice-versa.


India lost to Bangladesh. They deserved to lose, they have complacent attitude. They think they will win by people saying India is a good team. Our team should better wake up. The way they are playing, I dont know if our team will last even the first round. India will be playing Bermuda next, I just hope that they win against this team atleast  :Rolleyes: 

I am thinking I should better finish my packing, another big day awaits me tomorrow.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Yes, you are. And yes, Pakistan is considered as one of the best teams in cricket, but best doesn't win always. But hey, there is a chance of us to win....if our bowlers do well....
> 
> I will have to say your bowlers did amazing job.  That's why our whole team had to go after the score of 132.


i didnt even know ireland had a cricket team till some time during the week. was news to me! good to know they are doing well. dont understand a thing about cricket. my mam and myself got very confused the other day when they were explaining what was going on during the sports section of the news! :Confused:

----------


## THX-1138

I Wanna Sleep

----------


## Lioness_Heart

Shall I go and watch Mansfield Park on tv?

----------


## Asa Adams

I wonder whats up with my wacky work schedule!?

----------


## aeroport

Should I double-major with Physics...?

----------


## Adudaewen

Why am I still awake??? Insomnia is no fun.  :Frown:  *pout*

----------


## kiz_paws

Why do I have to drink so darn much coffee...

----------


## Reccura

Whjy do I have to have this stupid cold and sore throat.... and I'm gonna treat Toni to a sundae! ayayay.....

----------


## quasimodo1

Dear Jamesian: What work is that Joyce quote from?

----------


## optimisticnad

he loves me....he loves me not....he loves me....he loves me not....he loves me....he loves me not....he loves me....yayyyyyy. he loves me!!!!!!!

----------


## optimisticnad

why wont it snow???

----------


## kiz_paws

When will Fate allow me to play the Chopin Ballade No.4 so as to not embarass myself .... ROAR!!  :Flare:

----------


## Katie-Lou

I am thinking.....why the ruddy hell do i have to be on a duke of edinburgh expedition this weekend, when its my birthday

----------


## Niamh

why is my throat hurting!

----------


## THX-1138

> Insomnia is no fun.  *pout*


 :Bawling: 

it is not

----------


## Asa Adams

YAY! Goin to the pub to watch the Game tommorow! I wonder If we will make it!?

----------


## kiz_paws

I love candles!

----------


## toni

brother going to Italy. 
He will have fun, I will miss my brother dearly

----------


## Niamh

Damn... better start getting ready for work.

----------


## quasimodo1

Trying to remember what your cognomen stands for? reply optional. TJX-1138? RJS

----------


## Domer121

Trying to stay awake after my Red Bull buzz goes away..

----------


## ktd222

Why is it raining in the middle of March?

----------


## Scheherazade

Do I have to do the grocery shopping now??

----------


## Katie-Lou

i am thinking why is my mate Max leaning on me...mmmm weird boy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> i didnt even know ireland had a cricket team till some time during the week. was news to me! good to know they are doing well. dont understand a thing about cricket. my mam and myself got very confused the other day when they were explaining what was going on during the sports section of the news!


Oh yes, cricket rules can be hard to follow at first, but once you get used to watching them on the telivision, everything is fine.  :Smile:  

From my very childhood, I have been watching this game played in the streets, telivision and even in my own house. Some of my friends also have an immense penchant for this game. You can't expect from me to know nothing about cricket after that.  :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

Why are Escondido files where the Cabazon files are? Some doof moved them!!

----------


## kiz_paws

Whats for supper tonight.... :Idea:

----------


## Asa Adams

its a lovely day today. I think I'll build my foundation for my new deck today!

----------


## Yelena

....(after mlns of thoughts.) Am I too jelous?

----------


## Niamh

cant wait till i finish work. only one hour to go!

----------


## adilyoussef

Why it' turns to be sooooooooooo cold? Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Lioness_Heart

general thoughts along the lines of *yay*

and: I should get back to writing my essay

----------


## Niamh

ten more minutes to go... almost finished work.

ooh almost at 700 posts!

----------


## Riesa

I wouldn't mind living in a cave and eating berries for dinner.

----------


## hockeychick8792

Must resist take-out.....
NOOOOOOOOOOO it's powers are too strong.

----------


## quasimodo1

To hockeychick8782: Two ships passing in the night. Used to tell a friend when she said that...the ships could be cruiseliners, freighters or battleships. Nice quote. RJS

----------


## Domer121

When will this rain stop???

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Should I have another muffin?

----------


## Domer121

How can you post a thread that is your own?? know how to comment.. but, alas, after a monthI have still not been able to find how where the post thread button is...can someone help me out??

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> How can you post a thread that is your own?? know how to comment.. but, alas, after a monthI have still not been able to find how where the post thread button is...can someone help me out??


Right above the "Threads in Forum:" bit there's an icon that says New Thread. Hit that one and type! :Smile:

----------


## quasimodo1

wish I could, seems a random event but then i'm new too. RJS

----------


## vin1391

I want to sleep..I feel sleepy but I am unable to sleep i.e. now  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

*A Generalisation*:

You die
They cry

They die
You cry

But why?

Because they are your parents, and you are their child. 

---------------------------------------------------

You fell
They laughed - I could tell

They fell
You laughed - they could tell

It really felt like hell
But why it happened, you should tell

Because carefree teenagers and strangers are both you and they
They laugh on things without caring for others' pain, most of us are like this!

----------


## .:Shadow:.

*I thought there was a Random Thoughts thread..
Everytime I come on this site, I feel like some coffee and pancakes.. Must be something to do with the skin.*   :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

If the seats at the opera were more comfortable, I think I could enjoy it even more.

----------


## kilted exile

Left over cannelloni or rising crust 3 meat pizza

----------


## ktd222

> Left over cannelloni or rising crust 3 meat pizza


Left overs for lunch, and pizza for dinner.

----------


## Asa Adams

Some people are very mean to others.

----------


## toni

> Why is it raining in the middle of March?


Whoa! Does KT live in my country? It rained last night! In the middle of the bloody summer! I always have a feeling that I know him personally...*creepy*

----------


## toni

Well, _that's what I'm thinking right now.._lol :FRlol:   :Alien: 


Darn, isn't he sooooo cute?

----------


## dramasnot6

*sigh* I must agree with toni on this one.... :Alien:

----------


## Asa Adams

thinking about second cup, and the dame that works there.

----------


## kiz_paws

> thinking about second cup, and the dame that works there.


Dang that sounds so .... BOGEY-ish! LOL!  :Smile: 

I think I am going to be late....! :Sick:

----------


## Domer121

How I wish I did not spend all my money...I want another cookie!

----------


## Domer121

> Right above the "Threads in Forum:" bit there's an icon that says New Thread. Hit that one and type!


Thanks!

----------


## Scheherazade

_"...malevolent spirit..."_

 :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

oh no!!!!! am finished my book and i have nothing to read!

----------


## kiz_paws

I wished my computer would jump to it instead of lazing around and slowing thinking about what to do.....  :Flare:

----------


## AdoreroDio

I'm thinking that I should be working on my english book report that is due on Monday... I haven't even finished the book (I swear The Crucible is a text book in the beginning it's soooo boring....and I'm an avid reader uasually I finish a book this size in an hour)

----------


## hockeychick8792

Thought of the day, "thank god I am not failing any of my classes......YET!"

----------


## Asa Adams

> Dang that sounds so .... BOGEY-ish! LOL! 
> 
> I think I am going to be late....!


Hey! I miss my friend. You're Bogey-ish :Crash:

----------


## toni

Oh I should get a _summerjob_...

----------


## Madhuri

I dont feel as if its saturday today.

----------


## optimisticnad

Hi Madh! How are you? 

Yes, well neither do i-doesnt feel like a saturday!

----------


## kiz_paws

> Hey! I miss my friend. You're Bogey-ish


When you used the term 'dame', it brought to mind one of my most favorite actors, Humphrey Bogart (his nickname was Bogey), as he used that word a lot in his many movies. Nonetheless, I meant no malice, it was a kiz-compliment, and I really am sorry if it was taken the wrong way.  :Blush:  

In keeping with the thread -- what am I thinking right now? I hope that it gets sunny outside, now that the snow is melting around this part of the world!  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Little guys have big guns, and big boys have big big pens!

----------


## Scheherazade

I should be in the kitchen, in front of the cooker; not in front of my computer!

----------


## optimisticnad

Lol Scheherazade. 

I should be vacuuming but thought no harm in checking email quickly

that was about half an hour ago....

----------


## Madhuri

> Hi Madh! How are you? 
> 
> Yes, well neither do i-doesnt feel like a saturday!


I am doing very well, thank you  :Biggrin: 

'Am seeing you after a long time....the girls thread was almost dead, but thanks to you its alive again.... :Biggrin: 

How have you been? Howz life on mars?  :Wink:

----------


## optimisticnad

I'm ok mad! thanks for asking. 

Just had a lot of 'nothing' on the past few months. 

Yes, well, it is my thread so I felt I had to 'revive' it! 

The boys version is 'dead'. Just goes to show how lazy and....uncommitted they are!

Life on Mars is great. Amius and I spend most of our time watching plants grow. Everyone's invited to join us although I wouldn't use my bathroom because according to A-mess my whole castle is fitted with cameras. As he is King I can't do anything about it. Talk about tyranny!

----------


## Madhuri

> The boys version is 'dead'. Just goes to show how lazy and....uncommitted they are!


I know....boys... :Rolleyes: 




> Life on Mars is great. Amius and I spend most of our time watching plants grow.


I am sure the plants are a turnip species  :Tongue:  

Good to have you back  :Smile: 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

I bought him some coloured turnips! He was very very very ecstatic. More than he would have been had I bought him a nice fast car or even a Martian girl! :-)

Its great to be back but I've noticed you're not here as much as you used to be, or posting as much!

----------


## optimisticnad

By the way this is a 'what are you thinking thread' not have a conversation with the PAM!

So I'm thinking that I should be thinking here.

----------


## hockeychick8792

I think, "The Penguins need to score soon if they want to win against the Thrashers. It is tied and Sidney Crosby... OH!  :Biggrin:

----------


## hockeychick8792

THEY SCORED!!! Jordan Staal in the third period...
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2 - 1 Pens are winning!!!

----------


## Themis

It's exactly ... some time in the afternoon. Could be two o'clock, could be one, could even be noon. I have no idea. Every time winter time changes to summer time and vice versa, I get confused.

----------


## Asa Adams

I think I should sleep, Monday morning is here.....

----------


## Pensive

Confusions, confusions, confusions: this is youth, dear Sir!

----------


## Riesa

I'm so tired of lukewarm.

----------


## Themis

> Confusions, confusions, confusions: this is youth, dear Sir!


Is it? My, am I young!

----------


## Madhuri

I should sleep, its already 11:24 pm. I have to reach office early, else my boss will eat me up, as it is I got a lecture on my timings today. I have to improve or i'll be thrown out. Why do I sleep so late everyday?

----------


## AimusSage

> I should sleep, its already 11:24 pm. I have to reach office early, else my boss will eat me up, as it is I got a lecture on my timings today. I have to improve or i'll be thrown out. Why do I sleep so late everyday?


Just dress in something your boss really, really does not like, that way he won't even think of eating you. Since when do you work for a canibal??  :Eek:

----------


## Madhuri

> Just dress in something your boss really, really does not like, that way he won't even think of eating you. Since when do you work for a canibal??


 :Biggrin:  My boss is a woman. That dress idea might work. Thanks.

----------


## Niamh

Am tired. spent day cleaning room. what a mess. I'm thinking why cant bedrooms just clean themselves?

----------


## kiz_paws

I really ought to get to bed earlier, but there are soooo many books to check out....  :Wink:

----------


## Domer121

If I should continue with Piano and Violin..

----------


## Asa Adams

Tired tonight. Spent the day cleaning....vacuuming! Bah!

----------


## Madhuri

What a good day is today... :Smile:  I dont want my dream to break, I dont want to come back to reality....

----------


## dramasnot6

i totally bombed that essay  :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

My exams.....

----------


## Riesa

heard there was a secret chord
That david played and it pleased the lord
But you don’t really care for music, do you? 
Well it goes like this:
The fourth, the fifth, the minor fall and the major lift
The baffled king composing hallelujah

----------


## Pensive

> Is it? My, am I young!


It doesn't hurt to be young. Does it?  :Smile:  Better to live in confusions than to dwell in the bitter realities.

----------


## kiz_paws

> heard there was a secret chord
> That david played and it pleased the lord
> But you dont really care for music, do you? 
> Well it goes like this:
> The fourth, the fifth, the minor fall and the major lift
> The baffled king composing hallelujah



I am thinking that Riesa has splendid taste in music!  :Smile:

----------


## littlewing53

:Goof:  whew...im staying away from those forums discussing religion :Argue:

----------


## Domer121

I learned my lessons with those^.....\
I have to go to work....again................

----------


## Madhuri

hiccups??

----------


## kiz_paws

I think I'd like french fries for sups ...  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

i should really go have a shower and finish packing my suitcase....

----------


## Madhuri

Why cant people differentiate between utter laziness and being non-ambitious? How do I deal with people who are wasting their lives by being too lazy to take up a job and support themselves? Why do these people say that they are like this because they aren't so ambitious, when it actually is laziness?

Complete lack of ambition is also not good. How do I put this sense into their heads?  :Mad:

----------


## ktd222

My body is pulling apart from its stitches

----------


## Riesa

ktd222 you make me think of Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas. 

you okay?  :Smile:  

I'm thinking....more coffee, more coffee and "I've been searching for a ghost"

hey kiz paws, looks like I'm not alone in my splendid taste in music... :Wink:  great song, though, huh?

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking "Wow, this is cosmic"...

Why? Because Riesa posted a handful of lyrics of a song that I dearly love (by two artists, too, BTW, kd lang, and Leonard Cohen), and I myself had posted these lyrics in another thread not even a week ago (when asked, what is your favorite song, post the lyrics).

So you see.... totally cosmic!  :FRlol:  

** mysterious harp sounds inserted here for added effect **

 :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

They say the only thing to fear is fear itself, but I think a lack of fear should be feared.

----------


## kiz_paws

And am thinking ... "Hmmm ... Pensive has a very good point there..."

----------


## Asa Adams

thinkin my back muscles hurt! Darn~ well, tonight is steak and PEI red's on the barbie! Pipe with an ol' friend and a relaxing night on my porch! Why is life so good for me?

----------


## optimisticnad

tut PAM. You read Chekhov's 'Gooseberries'? or 'Champagne'? You'd never say that if you had! :-0

as for the back hurting....old age hey! You have my sympathy. 

I;m thinking whats for supper.

----------


## kiz_paws

I'm wondering why I am here instead of finishing cleaning the basement... dang Spring Cleaning...

----------


## Asa Adams

> tut PAM. You read Chekhov's 'Gooseberries'? or 'Champagne'? You'd never say that if you had! :-0


Yeah, But it didn't rain, luckily. Or perhaps you think that I may be somewhat similar to Alekhin...."My bathing house is nice, as you see, my father built it, but somehow I never have time to Bathe." :FRlol:  Very kind, Opti, very kind.  :FRlol:   :Tongue:

----------


## vin1391

Exams over...and pure happiness for a few days..

----------


## Madhuri

Somebody spank me PLEASE and bring me to my senses, I dont feel like working at all.....Whats wrong with me??

----------


## Riesa

I'm thinking...I feel full, and I don't mean foodwise, but heartwise, full of lovely anticipation, perhaps.

and...kiz paws is too cool for school.  :FRlol:  well, that is if I judge people on how close their musical taste is to mine. (that never happens! *cough* :Tongue: ) now, if she likes Elvis Perkins I might just faint.  :Smile: 

oh, and Mad...you go around begging to be spanked, it just might happen. (not by me of course, but there are a few guys around here that wouldn't mind giving Jasmine a spanking or two)

----------


## hyperinsomnia

Here we go *pulls some fancy, almost meaningless words out*

In form, you could permeate my head with just your presence. The epitome of love I felt has been washed out of my chest. I feel liberation like never before without your burden, I may even be drained to faultlessness, recognising more of myself than Ive ever known before. I feel you were a frail fascination, a mere fixation, recollections of my past, what I am, can be, I heard in your influence. You were a lesson. 

You served your purpose. 



Yet now that I appreciate myself beyond you, not a soul shall comprehend. Who will recognize just what its like with the exception of me?


I'm not so vain, I swear it!

----------


## pandora

midterm exams and final projects... :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

im not studying and i dont care!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> im not studying and i dont care!


 :FRlol:  Drama, you and I are in the same boat it seems.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

> and...kiz paws is too cool for school.  well, that is if I judge people on how close their musical taste is to mine. (that never happens! *cough*) now, if she likes Elvis Perkins I might just faint.


I haven't listened to Elvis Perkins **ducks to avoid smacked head**

But if given the opportunity, I shall indeed -- we do seem to enjoy similar music tastes!  :Smile: 

And hyperinsomnia, your 


> fancy, almost meaningless words


were worth musing over, some of us can relate to that reflection, methinks!  :Smile: 

I am thinking of reaching over to the tempting coffeepot over there and nabbing a third cup of java.... why? Well, why not??  :Wink:

----------


## Domer121

I am thinking that I want to finally take the time to get my drivers license, but what you use the bus all the time you forget you can drive.....but I think its time I got mine...at last!

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows' cover.

----------


## Nightshade

How do you convert music files to mp3 files??

anyone?

----------


## Asa Adams

MMMMM, Lunch sounds good!

----------


## AimusSage

> How do you convert music files to mp3 files??
> 
> anyone?


Music files? What sort of extention?

----------


## Nightshade

err dont know on Itunes somthing like aac? acc?  :Confused:  
waaa :Bawling:  I hate software that is universially combatitable.
But I just rang my little sis and she says shell fix it for me next week.

---And all because my ipod went into washing machine --- *sigh*  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> MMMMM, Lunch sounds good!


mmmm, Lunch _Does_ sound good!

----------


## quasimodo1

Trying to write a "how to" book while preparing a house for sale. Anyone want to move to Elkins Park, Pa. A suburb of Philadelphia so quite you can hear the ants moving around. Also; only one liberal democrat allowed in the township as a token presence. RJS

----------


## Janine

> Trying to write a "how to" book while preparing a house for sale. Anyone want to move to Elkins Park, Pa. A suburb of Philadelphia so quite you can hear the ants moving around. Also; only one liberal democrat allowed in the township as a token presence. RJS


Gee, *quasi*, we are right across the river from each other.  :Wave:  Hope you sell that house. My ex-in-laws used to live in that area. I lived at one time briefly in Olney. Is it really that quiet there one can hear the ants? Hi from sunny JN :Biggrin:  ...well at least today.

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking to myself that one more glass of white wine might hit the spot... :FRlol:

----------


## Poetess

I am thinking of what I always think of.. Never something else.
I`m thinking of him..

----------


## hockeychick8792

I wonder why the sky is blue? Why is the ocean blue? WHy is everyone favortie color blue? blue BlUe bLuE BLUE!!!!

----------


## Poetess

^^ I have the answer := .
the ocean is blue during the day and black at night just because the sky`s color is reflected upon it.(it takes the color of the sky)

----------


## hyperinsomnia

I've been thinking how wrong I was to think I was in love, then, I think, well why have you been thinking about him all day?

----------


## hockeychick8792

> ^^ I have the answer := .
> the ocean is blue during the day and black at night just because the sky`s color is reflected upon it.(it takes the color of the sky)


THEN why is the sky blue. technically the sky should be black to reflect the outterspace. right. I HATE CONFUSING EVERYDAY STUFF!!! :Flare:

----------


## kilted exile

> THEN why is the sky blue. technically the sky should be black to reflect the outterspace. right. I HATE CONFUSING EVERYDAY STUFF!!!


The simple answer is that the sky is blue due to refraction of light through the atmosphere. It is actually slightly more complicated than that but I am sure no-one wants to read a post about wavelengths, absorption of energy by gases in the atmosphere etc

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking that I really should get to work and get my short story entry in on time ...

----------


## Pensive

Optimistic approach is not always the best thing to do: it can make you feel hurt more than the pessimistic one.....

----------


## Madhuri

> Optimistic approach is not always the best thing to do: it can make you feel hurt more than the pessimistic one.....


Always be optimistic Pensy, even if it hurts more, being a pessimist will only make you shy away from things. 

I am thinking of this nice song that I am listening to  :Smile:

----------


## Asa Adams

thinking about tonights reading list!

----------


## Madhuri

I just want this time to be a little slow, so that I can see and feel things around me, it may catch its pace tomorrow, but not today.

----------


## optimisticnad

> Optimistic approach is not always the best thing to do: it can make you feel hurt more than the pessimistic one.....


oi!!!!!!

 :FRlol:

----------


## optimisticnad

> thinking about tonights reading list!


whats on?

I went to an art gallery today. Is anyone familiar with Epstein's sculptures? Rock Drill and the...I think it's called Risen Christ. Rock Drill is fab, its nearly a hundred years old and it predicted a very robotic future...and...well, look at us now. But I do love my internet and my mobile phone. And my microwave. 

Risen Christ is two hands, one has a thorn in it and a cut but the cut is actually a women's vagina. I apologise if this upsets anyone but it must be noted Epstein wasn't mocking the figure of Christ or anything like that, he was exploring fertility and sexuality, a huge concept after the Victorians repressive attitude towards it and who better to use than the son of Virgin Mary?

----------


## kiz_paws

Interesting, though I am sure that there are those out there who will vehemently protest this sculpture (sadly). We had a hum-dinger out this way a couple of years ago, which the rabble really went out on a tangent about....

Anyhow, I am feeling nostalgic today...  :Smile:

----------


## Asa Adams

> whats on?


Collected works of Wilde. 

Thinking of my missing dearest! When will you be home, dear Girl!?

----------


## Madhuri

Should I also bang my head against the wall to take out my anger? But, I am not a teenager... :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Fear sorrow, it floats.

----------


## Atiri

One that is simple and yet I've been grappling with for awhile 

why if their is a god who loves us all is their so much suffering ? and if it is to test of faith then surely he loves us conditionally not unconditionally as hos followers seem to declare ?

----------


## kiz_paws

Why am I the cook in this place .... ** sputter * sputter * expletive * sigh**

----------


## Scheherazade

I am evil Homer!

----------


## Nightshade

Is that really my post count?!  :Eek2:

----------


## papayahed

> I am evil Homer!



I'm wondering who else is hitting the Margarita's???? :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm wondering who else is hitting the Margarita's????


I'm suspecting *Nightshade*, to be honest...

Oh, and *kiz_paws*...

*nods knowingly some more*

----------


## Nightshade

> I'm suspecting *Nightshade*, to be honest...
> 
> Oh, and *kiz_paws*...
> 
> *nods knowingly some more*


Uh.. Im wonded honestly I am...

who is kiz_paws... hummm I knew I should have said to Koa no I can eat doughnuts with colourful sparklies its nealy 10 hours later and Im still buzzing... :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

Oh Scher....Don't blame the kids.

----------


## kiz_paws

> who is kiz_paws...



At your service, my dear!  :Smile: 

Now, regarding "what am I thinking" ... I am wracking my brain for ideas for a twist ending for a short that I am working on.... ARGHHHHH!  :Sick:

----------


## Nightshade

> At your service, my dear! 
> 
> Now, regarding "what am I thinking" ... I am wracking my brain for ideas for a twist ending for a short that I am working on.... ARGHHHHH!


How  :Blush:  I might say its not that I havent noticed you I have and I recognise your avy, just never bother really looking at the names....

----------


## dramasnot6

im thinking i should have kept to date with this thread! looks like some wild dancing/reading(haha, no pun intended asa)/drinking/cooking is going on  :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking that I should really keep a list of to-do's, because I am chalking up a lot of I-didn'ts lately....  :Frown:

----------


## andave_ya

Celtic music is fun.

(try Ma Zadig a na Ma Mamm on for size) lol

----------


## optimisticnad

> Collected works of Wilde. 
> 
> Thinking of my missing dearest! When will you be home, dear Girl!?


Oscar Wilde is  :FRlol:  I expect him to be but still sometimes he takes me by surprise. 

hope she got home.

----------


## Nightshade

hurray for the egyptian govermnet!! Putting the TV on the internet so now I can watch my soaps!  :Biggrin:  :Banana: 
unfotunaty they would put the boring one on ..... :Frown:

----------


## Asa Adams

> One that is simple and yet I've been grappling with for awhile 
> 
> why if their is a god who loves us all is their so much suffering ? and if it is to test of faith then surely he loves us conditionally not unconditionally as hos followers seem to declare ?


Some say without suffering there would be no compassion

----------


## Asa Adams

> Oscar Wilde is  I expect him to be but still sometimes he takes me by surprise. 
> 
> hope she got home.


She got home. Thanks, Opti. I love Wilde.

----------


## kiz_paws

I love Wilde too!

It is nice to be able to talk openly about our likes and dislikes and to be able to hash out what we got out of our books and all the things that we do here on this site.... I mean it ... in my real life, to be able to discuss such things is looked down upon... viewed as a bit of a waste of time, if you can believe. So I think that I am grateful to be here amongst all of you.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Nightshade

Where is Sub? I havent seen her about in ages??

----------


## dramasnot6

> I love Wilde too!
> 
> It is nice to be able to talk openly about our likes and dislikes and to be able to hash out what we got out of our books and all the things that we do here on this site.... I mean it ... in my real life, to be able to discuss such things is looked down upon... viewed as a bit of a waste of time, if you can believe. So I think that I am grateful to be here amongst all of you.


We are grateful to have you as well kiz!  :Biggrin:  You make such lovely contributions to every discussion and inspire all us literature-loving young ppl  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I should talk less. What did I post in the other thread?  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww maddie never worry about that! We love to hear you out and love all your posts  :Smile:

----------


## hockeychick8792

DOes anyone think that I am annoying with my hockey issues? Please be honest!!!  :Frown:

----------


## optimisticnad

> She got home. Thanks, Opti. I love Wilde.


Mmmm....I don't think it is wise for a male to say 'I love Wilde'. 

Just kidding. 

 :FRlol:

----------


## optimisticnad

> DOes anyone think that I am annoying with my hockey issues? Please be honest!!!


I didnt even know you had hockey issues. What would be a hockey issue? Oh, duh! Thats why your names hockeychick.

----------


## Asa Adams

> DOes anyone think that I am annoying with my hockey issues? Please be honest!!!


No way, Hockeychick! Not bothering me. Chat away!



> Mmmm....I don't think it is wise for a male to say 'I love Wilde'. 
> 
> Just kidding.


I know.....How embarrasing. But I cant hide my feelings....Im in love with WILDE!  :FRlol:  At least his writing style :Wink:

----------


## AdoreroDio

Who is Wilde?

----------


## Lily Adams

Who is Wilde? WHO IS WILDE?!  :Eek:  As in Oscar Wilde, of course!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscar_Wilde I've never read any of his stuff, (shame on me) but I know who he is.

----------


## AdoreroDio

The website didn't work work for me....can't you just tell me who he is?

----------


## Lily Adams

Odd. Well, all I know is that he wrote novel and plays, he dressed like dandy sometimes, and that he was homosexual.

----------


## Madhuri

> DOes anyone think that I am annoying with my hockey issues? Please be honest!!!


I am being really really honest that I DO.........................ummm.......NOT have any issues with any of your hockey issues  :Tongue: 

I am thinking of the song that I am listening to  :Smile:

----------


## Atiri

Not quite as deep as my last posted thought 


Whats more important from education , knowledge or skills ?

----------


## Venita

Is it right, this notion in my soul, that only another writer can my true lover be, and me a lasting lover to him?

----------


## Niamh

wait a minute... did i really just give my dad a loan of memiors of a Gesha so he could finish watching the movie? :Confused:

----------


## manolia

> wait a minute... did i really just give my dad a loan of memiors of a Gesha so he could finish watching the movie?


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
It could be worse (the other way around)

----------


## vheissu

I should never again alter recipes....it's a disaster!!

----------


## Riesa

"Thinking is an activity that must be lived in the souls of the living. The rest of human life is a sense of entitlement." :Tongue:

----------


## hockeychick8792

Thanks to those who siad they didn't mind my slight obsesion. Any way, I think that 20000 leagues is going to be the death of my English grade.  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I should never again alter recipes....it's a disaster!!


If it ain't broken, why fix it?  :Tongue: 

I'm thinking... Enchiladas rule!

----------


## Basil

Have you ever heard that song, "Some Enchilada Evening"? I love it. It makes me want to eat enchiladas.

----------


## Logos

I'm thinking....uhm...I'm gonna unplug my comp now because there are tornado warnings here!  :Bawling:

----------


## Scheherazade

> It makes me want to eat enchiladas.


 

*sighs* 

Okay... You can come over for dinner... 

*hopes you also know a song which makes you want to do the dishes after dinner*


> I'm thinking....uhm...I'm gonna unplug my comp now because there are tornado warnings here!


Talk to you after the tornado, Logos!

Take care and be safe!  :Smile:

----------


## toni

> DOes anyone think that I am annoying with my hockey issues? Please be honest!!!


Not at all. Keep talking :Wink:  Hockey remninds me of my friends in C :FRlol:  anada




> I'm thinking....uhm...I'm gonna unplug my comp now because there are tornado warnings here!


Take care, Logos!!! :Smile:  Be safe!

----------


## Niamh

oh my god there are 38 members signed in. Think thats the most i've ever come across!

----------


## kiz_paws

> We are grateful to have you as well kiz!  You make such lovely contributions to every discussion and inspire all us literature-loving young ppl


Thanks, drama!  :Smile: 

*hockeychick*, you are NOT annoying, everyone has their own personal thing that they are passionate about. Look at me and my canine 'thing' lol!  :Tongue:  

*AdorerDio*, Wilde is Oscar Wilde, a writer from Victorian times (who was jailed for his sexual preferences, since this has been brought up). He was a wonderful writer, my favorite work of his is the book "The Portrait Of Dorian Gray" (his only book btw), but he is reknown for poetry, plays, and fairytales (the list goes on, but you get the point).

My favorite quote of his was when, about one month before he died of cerebral meningitis, he said "My wallpaper and I are fighting a duel to the death. One or other of us has got to go."  :FRlol:  

Hope that helps!  :Smile: 

And what am I thinking? I am thinking about looking into these fairytales of Wilde's, because I am presently reading Hesse's 'fantasies', which really are fairytales... Good and interesting stuff, methinks!  :Wink:

----------


## optimisticnad

> No way, Hockeychick! Not bothering me. Chat away!
> 
> 
> I know.....How embarrasing. But I cant hide my feelings....Im in love with WILDE!  At least his writing style


writing style? whew! *wipes sweat of forehead* glad we cleared that up. 

WHO IS WILDE? Now thats just disgraceful!  :FRlol:  

Actually its ok. I think people like different stuff and theres always someone something you haven't read but someone else loves. does that make sense?

----------


## optimisticnad

> Thanks, drama! 
> 
> *hockeychick*, you are NOT annoying, everyone has their own personal thing that they are passionate about. Look at me and my canine 'thing' lol!  
> 
> *AdorerDio*, Wilde is Oscar Wilde, a writer from Victorian times (who was jailed for his sexual preferences, since this has been brought up). He was a wonderful writer, my favorite work of his is the book "The Portrait Of Dorian Gray" (his only book btw), but he is reknown for poetry, plays, and fairytales (the list goes on, but you get the point).
> 
> My favorite quote of his was when, about one month before he died of cerebral meningitis, he said "My wallpaper and I are fighting a duel to the death. One or other of us has got to go."  
> 
> Hope that helps! 
> ...


Just to add another Wilde joke (wild joke, get it?  :FRlol:  lol. i really am getting rather lame. You know its hard work always being cheery-ho!) 

At some airport in America (the details are vague to me) when he was asked do you have nothing to declare he replied 'I have nothing to declare but my genius'. 

Okey, why didn't that make me laugh? I think its effect has worked off

----------


## Pensive

> oh my god there are 38 members signed in. Think thats the most i've ever come across!


Wondering the same thing! I love new records when they are set up!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

> Just to add another Wilde joke (wild joke, get it?  lol. i really am getting rather lame. You know its hard work always being cheery-ho!) 
> 
> At some airport in America (the details are vague to me) when he was asked do you have nothing to declare he replied 'I have nothing to declare but my genius'. 
> 
> Okey, why didn't that make me laugh? I think its effect has worked off


LoL #1: wild joke//wilde joke ...  :FRlol:  

LoL #2: airport? Wilde died in 1900.... 

LoL#3: "I have nothing to declare but my genius" ... this sounds like something our Opti would say, lol!  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> LoL #1: wild joke//wilde joke ...  
> 
> LoL #2: airport? Wilde died in 1900.... 
> 
> LoL#3: "I have nothing to declare but my genius" ... this sounds like something our Opti would say, lol!


I think wilde did actually say that when he got of a boat(cant remember if it was when he was going to england or france).

----------


## Scheherazade

> I think wilde did actually say that when he got of a boat(cant remember if it was when he was going to england or france).


Has to be a boat, considering that Wilde died in 1900, well before planes were invented, let alone the airports...

 :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Is it bad that I found that joke hillarious? Oh, my sense of humour is pathetic.. :Smile:

----------


## AdoreroDio

I'm thinking that if I don't find a poem on the Salem Witch trials I'll have an F in English.

----------


## Reccura

I'm thinking.... there are a lot of people here and I can't talk to no one!!!!! All the people here are just viewing! Poor Reccura is lonely....

----------


## AdoreroDio

I'm thinking that it is to bad that Reccura is lonely. (^:

----------


## Domer121

I am not pleased with the movie "The Prestige"...

----------


## AdoreroDio

really? I heard it was really good...

----------


## Domer121

Not really... sadly..

----------


## ktd222

I wish it was winter again. :Frown:

----------


## vin1391

I was just thinking why they had to have that meeting tomorrow...ugh

----------


## Madhuri

I am not at all feeling good  :Frown:  Why dont people try to understand what I want for once at least? Why dont they put themselves in my shoes, and view things from my perspective? Why is everybody always trying to mould you their way? Why do they want their expectations to get fulfiled through me?

----------


## Pensive

> I am not at all feeling good  Why dont people try to understand what I want for once at least? Why dont they put themselves in my shoes, and view things from my perspective? Why is everybody always trying to mould you their way? Why do they want their expectations to get fulfiled through me?


Self-righteousness, Madhuri! Self-righteousness. We all have it to some extent, but some people have it more than that is necessary...

----------


## littlewing53

i'm thinking today it's great to be alive...living, breathing, smiling my way through the day...amen..

----------


## Scheherazade

Aaaahhh... A clean car, finally!

----------


## Niamh

i'm thinking ten more posts after this and i've reached a thousand. Can i reach it... yes i can! (if I can think up another few books never written!)

----------


## Janine

I am thinking - did I reach 1000 yet. I think I did - not sure but after I post this I will know.

Niamh, congratulations - you are certainly close to it. How are you feeling today? I am thinking that also and a few other silly things are rattling around in my head.

----------


## Janine

Now I am thinking - I did and I am even nearing 2000 the rate I am going!

----------


## Niamh

> I am thinking - did I reach 1000 yet. I think I did - not sure but after I post this I will know.
> 
> Niamh, congratulations - you are certainly close to it. How are you feeling today? I am thinking that also and a few other silly things are rattling around in my head.


Thanks Janine! Ah emm... Not too good today. Couldnt go to work because i make friends with the toilet! :Blush:   :FRlol:

----------


## Ceinwyn

I'm thinking that, while people discuss their thousand posts, I don't even have ten of them. I'll try to reach five, at least.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> I'm thinking that, while people discuss their thousand posts, I don't even have ten of them. I'll try to reach five, at least.


Welcome to the site Ceinwyn! Is you go to the games section or join in discussions, Or go for coffee with the girls you'll get there in no time!

----------


## Ceinwyn

> Welcome to the site Ceinwyn! Is you go to the games section or join in discussions, Or go for coffee with the girls you'll get there in no time!


Thank you, Niamh! I'll do that. As I've seen, there are lots of nice threads and lots of good discussion going on around here  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Thank you, Niamh! I'll do that. As I've seen, there are lots of nice threads and lots of good discussion going on around here


Not to mention all the nice friendly people around here! :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Thanks Janine! Ah emm... Not too good today. Couldnt go to work because i make friends with the toilet!


*Niamh*, 
You poor dear. It is just par for the course - I had that stage awhile back. Glad it did not last too long. Rest up and get well. I still have the annoying nose and the slight tickle cough - think I will have it till spring comes. Cold here now and may even snow flurry on the weekend and Easter - hate it!

I will be watching for you to turn over those posts to 1000 - go Niamh go!!!  :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

> *Niamh*, 
> You poor dear. It is just par for the course - I had that stage awhile back. Glad it did not last too long. Rest up and get well. I still have the annoying nose and the slight tickle cough - think I will have it till spring comes. Cold here now and may even snow flurry on the weekend and Easter - hate it!
> 
> I will be watching for you to turn over those posts to 1000 - go Niamh go!!!


I did it Janine! :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Thank you, Niamh! I'll do that. As I've seen, there are lots of nice threads and lots of good discussion going on around here


I want to welcome you too, *Ceinwyn*, and second what Niamh said - so many nice people around here - you will thoroughly enjoy yourself and become addiced to Lit Net like Niamh and I.  :FRlol:

----------


## Janine

All right Niamh.....so you did!!! hurray for you. We must celebrate with a whole group of stange characters  :Angel:   :Ladysman:   :Banana:   :Smash:   :Cool:   :Brow:  !!!

----------


## Ceinwyn

> I want to welcome you too, *Ceinwyn*, and second what Niamh said - so many nice people around here - you will thoroughly enjoy yourself and become addiced to Lit Net like Niamh and I.


I'm sure I will! Thank you, Janine! Both you and Niamh were right: there are many nice people here.  :Smile:

----------


## Asa Adams

serenity now

----------


## Janine

I am wondering how Asa likes Ethan Frome and if he will enter into the discussion soon.

----------


## toni

I think I am the only female on Litnet now, which makes me feel like I'm one of the guys, which is cool. :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

I need to plan my summer....work or travel?Both? Hmmmm....

----------


## kiz_paws

I think that I will quietly read today, of course, after I visit here! 

{p.s. I am not a guy, toni, lol!}

----------


## Riesa

...must I? grrr. yes, I must. who is keyser soze? ah, ****.

hi kiz paws!!  :Wave:

----------


## Janine

> I think I am the only female on Litnet now, which makes me feel like I'm one of the guys, which is cool.


 :Wave:  Hi toni, I don't understand your post. I am a female and I am on Lit Net. You must have meant middle of the night or something, although I stay up all hours! I see lots of females on here. Maybe your sisters were not on - was that it?

----------


## littlewing53

it's late friday afternoon and a beautiful day...life is wonderful...

----------


## Niamh

best be off to bed. work at 5am... okay just one more game

----------


## optimisticnad

aww poor you nymph. 

one more game! that never works honey! Get to bed. Thats an order. :-)

I;m thinking: must not be vain. must not be vain.

----------


## Adolescent09

I'm still wondering why a woman yelled at me in a grocery store last week when I answered her question of "Do you have the time?", without looking at her. 

I'm also thinking about food; I'm ravenous.

----------


## kiz_paws

Hi Riesa -- how goes it!!  :Wave:  

I'm wondering if Niamh played that last game, lol!  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

Even when I am tired, I have difficulty falling asleep, like tonight. Is something wrong with me?

----------


## grace86

Read something boring Maddie...that should help.

Thinking: lunch is almost over and my statistics partner still hasn't called me back...thank God we only have six more weeks!!!

----------


## Niamh

to bed or not to bed that is the question!

----------


## Nightshade

Ok rambling mode maybe its bedtime  :Yawnb:

----------


## Niamh

> Hi Riesa -- how goes it!!  
> 
> I'm wondering if Niamh played that last game, lol!


emm... not sure... think i... no went to bed.

----------


## Asa Adams

kickin song!

----------


## kathycf

I am thinking I just got my very own smiley. Somebody made a queen reading a book for me. I feel all special.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

No fair! i wants a smiley! *sobs* :bawl:

I'm thinking i should really get of the computer and go to bed befroe my stepfathes catches me.

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking about how nice it is that kathy got a smilie made up in her honor! You go, girl!  :Smile: 

And I think that Bakiryu has very amusing posts, I always like reading your thoughts, lol!  :Biggrin:  

AND I think that I really should sign off as my work day commences in six hours and I have yet to get some sleep.... what the heck is wrong with me for such bad decisions...! grrr!

----------


## Nightshade

why I dont want to go to work  :Frown:  and the Big boss is coming in and half the permenant staff are off ill .....*sigh*


Baki ( Mind if you get shortened??) check and see if you have smilies disabled. Also to start with ( and I still do it now ) it usually easer to go to Go Advanced and select your smilie from menu till youve learnt the codes  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Why did I spend so much of my savings, when I knew I was to buy a scooty? I'll have to wait for another month or so before I can think of buying it.

----------


## miss tenderness

same here Maddie! thinking of saving for buying a new mobile!but I only remmebered it when I read yours :Biggrin:  I was thinkinkg about my coming class ,after 30 minutes!

----------


## Madhuri

hehehe....Evertime I go out, I just forget my responsibilities and my priorities, and spend like mad.....I have to learn some restrain, or i'll go bankrupt in no time...

----------


## miss tenderness

once you plan to save , reduce your going outs,especially for malls and caffes!

have you ever tried to have a separate bank account for saved money? money that you count to ten before spending,and another for the money that you use. Try this ,it works!it's the only way that worked with me :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> once you plan to save , reduce your going outs,especially for malls and caffes!


Sometimes, when I am so decided to save, I do it in every possible way, if I can take an auto / taxi I take a bus or walk, instead of ordering from office canteen most of the time I bring lunch from home. I save my cost of comfort  :Tongue:  Although, these dont save a lot of money but still.........




> have you ever tried to have a separate bank account for saved money? money that you count to ten before spending,and another for the money that you use. Try this ,it works!it's the only way that worked with me


Not a bad idea, definitely i'll think about it  :Nod:  Thanks !!

----------


## Madhuri

I have realised I need a lot of improvement in all aspects, I am so ignorant.  :Frown:  I just dont know where to start and what to do  :Confused:

----------


## dramasnot6

Don't worry Maddie, we all feel like that sometimes! Just take your learning step by step, explore many things in many different ways, and have fun  :Smile:  Pick up some books, watch some films, explore the web, discuss with many people. 


*sigh* why aren't they picking up my calls....

----------


## Nightshade

Can people catch chicken pox from shingles?

----------


## kiz_paws

Hmmmmm .... lets see if I can remember what was told to me ...

I believe that Shingles is the adult form of the virus that causes Chicken Pox... or something like that. In any case, I believe that shingles is something that one would 'suffer' from as an adult, having gone through chicken pox as a child, and some of the virus remained in the blood/body/whatever... 

Any docs out there?  :Smile: 

AND: I love that new avatar, Nightshade!

----------


## dramasnot6

I am thinking about how unfair parents can be

----------


## ktd222

I love you all!!!

----------


## Nightshade

> Hmmmmm .... lets see if I can remember what was told to me ...
> 
> I believe that Shingles is the adult form of the virus that causes Chicken Pox... or something like that. In any case, I believe that shingles is something that one would 'suffer' from as an adult, having gone through chicken pox as a child, and some of the virus remained in the blood/body/whatever... 
> 
> Any docs out there? 
> 
> AND: I love that new avatar, Nightshade!


Its a really old one, not the oldest mind you.... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
and as to the shingles not quite had it as a child too, but yes as I unerstand it chicken pox lives inside me...oh the melodrama... basically its dormant until it wakes up and then hey presto shingles . The reall intresting thing about them is they only appear in one place following the line of a nerve or somthing ... :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I love you all!!!


 :Biggrin:  We love you too ktd!!

----------


## Madhuri

When will this pinapple juice finish  :Rolleyes: ? I have been drinking it for 2 hrs or so  :Rolleyes:

----------


## dramasnot6

all really is fair in love and war

----------


## Reccura

> When will this pinapple juice finish ? I have been drinking it for 2 hrs or so



Maybe the Genie did something to it, don't ya think, Madhuri? Isn't that making you sick?  :Sick:  Drinking it for 2hours?

----------


## toni

> I love you all!!!


Toni would want to say the same thing. :Alien: 

We aliens love the human race.

----------


## Reccura

> Toni would want to say the same thing.
> 
> We aliens love the human race.


Aliens do love us? I thought they meant to abduct us, and experiment humans. But I guess you're a kind alien.  :Alien:   :Alien:   :Alien:   :Alien:   :Alien:

----------


## grace86

All I can say is thank God exam 3 in statistics is over. I think I owe it to myself to have a bit of leisurely reading before bed.

----------


## srpbritlit

To BE or NOT to BE, THAT is the question!...
-William Shakespeare, _Hamlet_
That's what I'm thinking about right now.

----------


## Madhuri

> Maybe the Genie did something to it, don't ya think, Madhuri? Isn't that making you sick?  Drinking it for 2hours?


hahaha......No, I was drinking it rather slowly.....

I am thinking that sometimes I dont understand people.

----------


## Themis

I must be the most unlucky person on Earth!  :Frown:  I know there are people off worse than I could ever be but the obstacles I face are enough for me.  :Bawling:

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww cheer up themis. We all feel like we're victims of life sometimes, the trick is to know that in the end you are in control and things wont get to you if you dont let them.


i am thinking about someone i miss.....

----------


## Themis

> Aww cheer up themis. We all feel like we're victims of life sometimes, the trick is to know that in the end you are in control and things wont get to you if you dont let them.
> .


I wonder. 
Do you suppose there is a way to not be the first person the examinator will take to pieces and humiliate?

For clarification: I'm going to take an exam in about a week and yesterday I learned that - of course - I'm going to be candidate number 3 on Monday when that mean, mean man has got at least six days to bother students! 
_And_ to make it all better, this is my second attempt on this exam and the last time I ried my luck I also was one of the first students to be examined, on the very first day of 'examination week'.

----------


## Nightshade

Could someone take the information out of my head and type it up all nice and neatly?

----------


## Scheherazade

Dribble, dribble, everywhere dribble...

----------


## kilted exile

> Could someone take the information out of my head and type it up all nice and neatly?


Aha, finally a chance to test out the new chainsaw, now dont move this wont hurt a bit........

----------


## littlewing53

there's two ducks outside in the pond making whoopee...really puts things into perspective for me today...

----------


## ktd222

a sun tan would do wonders for my bleached skin

----------


## Bebbin

Bengay* pain-relief does not work at all.

----------


## Niamh

think i need a nap before planting flowers.

----------


## vheissu

I'd like to plant flowers...instead of studying for exams!

----------


## Scheherazade

FQ = V

 :Nod:

----------


## Riesa

> FQ = V


a mathematical expletive?



ho-hum

----------


## Shalot

I'm so nervous I could just die (please make it the right thing to do!)

----------


## srpbritlit

My workout and cardio!! The pump feels good. (In addition to everything having to do with reading, I also love working out and playing a lot of sports! I'm a total athletic jock, and I'm getting huge!)

----------


## dramasnot6

I am thinking about second-wave feminism and how I can apply it to my essay...

----------


## Pensive

Electricity.

----------


## kiz_paws

Sun is shining, the Canada Geese have returned (WOOT!), and Pepper and I are going for a nice little walk within the hour.... **sigh, life is good**  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

_I did it! 
I did it! 
I said that I would do it, 
And indeed I did._

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel bad cuz I just slayed our Pendragon in another thread... :Bawling:

----------


## Asa Adams

Thinking of Scheh's signature. How does one prepare for such a thing as that?  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

I want to go where troubles melt like lemon drops!

----------


## dramasnot6

> Thinking of Scheh's signature. How does one prepare for such a thing as that?


Arm yourself with many kit kats and follow orders.

----------


## kilted exile

Why do employers ask for salary expectations? Tell me what you'll pay me and I'll tell you if I accept.

----------


## Nightshade

Oooh some fan of the daleks....which reminds me how could they make it so obvious whats going to happen...it almost makes me want to stop watching doctor who and whats with the smith thing anyway...grrr.... hot choclate is no substitue for tea..I WANT TEA  :Bawling:

----------


## kiz_paws

> Why do employers ask for salary expectations? Tell me what you'll pay me and I'll tell you if I accept.


Yah, I wondered about that too! Maybe it is to test to see whether or not we have done our homework regarding a given position? As in, if we knew _anything_ about a position that we apply for, then we ought to know, at least kinda/sorta, the typical amount of money that is made? But I always feel 'on the hot seat' when that is asked too!

I feel complacent today.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Oh Finallly Tea!!! maybe now Im less likly to murder someone

----------


## kilted exile

> Yah, I wondered about that too! Maybe it is to test to see whether or not we have done our homework regarding a given position? As in, if we knew _anything_ about a position that we apply for, then we ought to know, at least kinda/sorta, the typical amount of money that is made? But I always feel 'on the hot seat' when that is asked too!


It would be ok, but it is a job in a city (Saskatoon) in another province. I put down what I made doing that kind of work in toronto, but I dont know about economic differences between there and Saskatchewan.

----------


## AimusSage

CHAMPIONS!!!!  :Smile:  Anyway, that's what I was thinking

----------


## brokenheartpoet

About not being safe in school and a guy friend who cut his hair

----------


## samercury

Thinking- still haven't figured out how that's going to be useful in life...

----------


## htownsend

*thinking*
-This thread makes me feel like a mind reader
-I really wish he was done with his semester.. I miss him so much.
-I'm kind of sleepy...
-How many more days til graduation???
-I wish I knew the lyrics to this song.

sue me, I'm kind of ADD... =)

----------


## JaneB

i love Family Guy, its HILARIOUS!!!!

----------


## kiz_paws

> It would be ok, but it is a job in a city (Saskatoon) in another province. I put down what I made doing that kind of work in toronto, but I dont know about economic differences between there and Saskatchewan.


Well, if it is any help to you, my friend, the price tags are higher in Toronto than that of Regina. I live in Manitoba, half way in betwixt the two! And a good wish to you and your job hunt, kilted exile!  :Smile: 

I am thinking about some left-over cajun dirty rice that is sitting in the refrigerator with no one's name on it...... Woot!  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

I will never leave coursework till the last day again...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Themis

_What_ am I doing here again? And why am I not studying? Can anyone answers this?

----------


## Nightshade

waaaaaaaaaa :Cold:  scary Film!! what am I doing watching a scary film...:S:s

----------


## Asa Adams

Pens are done! YAY, I love ya Cindy Crosby, But I gotta go for Canadian club, you understand, don't you?  :FRlol:

----------


## Reccura

I'm in rage, that's all I can say.

----------


## dramasnot6

this is taking forever

----------


## Shalot

I think I've been logged on to lit net for over an hour. can you say addicted? Christ, sub hasn't been back. Neither has mono. What is their secret?

----------


## Madhuri

I just hope I am doing the right thing  :Frown:  I will need more than what I have, to see me through this situation.

----------


## toni

I can't wait to watch Manchester United's next football match on Sunday. *sigh* :Frown:  

I want to watch it now!! *bangs keyboard*

----------


## Madhuri

How can anybody catch cold in hot weather? It will be 42 degree C in the af'noon, and I am sneezing  :Rolleyes:

----------


## TurkeyBLT

I'm wandering why I refuse to work, sleep, or get educated...

----------


## kathycf

Four AM, time for my sleeping pill.

----------


## toni

I hope you get to sleep well, Kathy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Can someone please take that bag of chips away? I can't stop eating!

----------


## vheissu

It would be so nice if someone else could look for my next flat...I'm so tired of searching!

----------


## vodka

i've got way too much stuff to get done today than is humanly possible to get done in a day.

----------


## kilted exile

5mins till they phone to interview me. Time to step up macfarlane

----------


## dramasnot6

why did i call so early? :Brickwall:

----------


## kiz_paws

Why does the world have so much crazy in it...

----------


## Asa Adams

When Will I wake up and feel the oneness. "Kindness and gentleness. NO EXCEPTIONS!"  :FRlol:

----------


## toni

The Sun is revolted.

----------


## Reccura

> The Sun is revolted.


Quite right. But not today. The weather's just so crazy!

----------


## dramasnot6

i ate waaaay too much chocolate...ugh...

----------


## Nightshade

so many posts so little time..

----------


## Themis

Three days, three days, three ...

----------


## Moira

Confused

Our parliament has just suspended the president and people are starting to get out in the streets and protest.

----------


## Madhuri

I am hungry but I don't feel like eating  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Reccura

> I am hungry but I don't feel like eating


I'm nuh-not hungry because I ate a regular Zagu (crushed ice with chocolate and followed with sago, small squishy things that disturbs the drink -- but it's altogether great!) and I shared chips with my auntie. What a stomach! good thing you can't see me.

----------


## Reccura

I'm thinking.... I'm logging out...... goodbye, LitNet!

----------


## THX-1138

Buying loads of books is therapeutic

----------


## Pensive

Pensive and her team members became Speech Winner for three to five minutes today....

----------


## Madhuri

> Pensive and her team members became Speech Winner for three to five minutes today....


So it went well? Congrats Pensy !  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Pensive

> So it went well? Congrats Pensy !


Oh not really. Well at first they announced us as winners, and we were too happy. But then it was a misunderstanding, so the opposite team won the trophy....but the competition was tough, it went better than what we expected especially when our main member was absent today, and we had to find the substitute at the eleventh hour. 

But then again, _Girte hain shahsawar hee maidan-e-jang main_  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

> But then again, _Girte hain shahsawar hee maidan-e-jang main_


Yes ofcourse  :Biggrin: .

----------


## xosweetyxo33

I'm thinking i shouldnt of told my crush i liked him

----------


## xosweetyxo33

but he likes me back and we barely talk now

----------


## hyperinsomnia

I'm thinking I might join the debating team.

----------


## kilted exile

To bbq, or not to bbq: that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The microwaveable dinners of outrageous fortune,
Or to take propane against a sea of meat,
And by opposing end them? To eat: to drink;
Still more; and by a burger to say we end
The heart-burn and the thousand mozzie bites
That flesh is heir to, 'tis a consumnation

----------


## kiz_paws

**Applause**

Well writ, friend Kilted!

I am thinking that it is time to get my dog a new frisbee.... **eyes tatters of what was once a flying object**

----------


## dramasnot6

Do you have a dog kiz? How wonderful!  :Biggrin:  What breed is he/she? 

I am thinking about what homework needs to be done most urgently

----------


## Pensive

Tomorrow = Hope

----------


## Themis

I hate people who talk about how easy that exam is and how it took them only a few days to study for it!  :Flare:  Because most of them are simple liars who need to brag all the time. I know it's true for some people that they study easily but degrading a whole subject and the people who take their time and need it, too, is stupid.  :Mad:

----------


## dramasnot6

i totally agree with you themis, i say it's not what you have but what you do with it.

----------


## Lily Adams

I want some kind of 18th century signature that matches my avatar, but this one is wayyy too small. Darn 19 KB allowment. Maybe I should just go with a different theme or something. Hitchhiker's, E. K. Hornbeck, Blackadder...I've already had two MST3K sets in a row, so none of that...

----------


## andave_ya

I really need to get off the computer. really really really.

----------


## Lily Adams

^ I know the feeling. In fact make that "I know the feeling too well.".

----------


## Pensive

From where can I get the free audio version of Galadriel's lament?

----------


## Nightshade

why do I volunteer forthese things??

----------


## dramasnot6

> I want some kind of 18th century signature that matches my avatar, but this one is wayyy too small. Darn 19 KB allowment. Maybe I should just go with a different theme or something. Hitchhiker's, E. K. Hornbeck, Blackadder...I've already had two MST3K sets in a row, so none of that...


I Love the new avatar Miss Lily!

----------


## Goodfella

Something........

----------


## dramasnot6

Just too cute for words...

----------


## Themis

I think "AHHHH!!!" about covers it.  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Numbers, numbers everywhere...

----------


## Lily Adams

> I Love the new avatar Miss Lily!


Thank you! I didn't make it. But it took me forever to make a signature that fit the requirements. I kept making ones that were too big. Guh.  :Sick:  I think I could have done better with Ford's head, though. It's kind of...cut off weird. Oh well.

----------


## seasong

I wish that once, just for a moment, it wouldn't hurt anymore.

----------


## toni

Gosh, I'm so football crazy.  :Eek2:

----------


## JaneB

why are they beating around the bush? why can't they just say it?!!!!!!!! :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## Madhuri

Too many thoughts running in my mind. I am losing my capability of clear thinking  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

I hate the way exams make me so panicky!

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Too many thoughts running in my mind. I am losing my capability of clear thinking


Meditation will help... 

I am thinking "April is the Cruellest" month as I look out through the window as the rain splashes against the window panes...

----------


## kiz_paws

> Do you have a dog kiz? How wonderful!  What breed is he/she? 
> 
> I am thinking about what homework needs to be done most urgently


She is a miniature schnauzer (see a pic in my blog if you wish). Her name is Pepper and she is going to be six on July 22nd (hee-hee!)

I am thinking that I will have a great game of frisbee with Pepper once I get off this computer... (bought a new one btw)  :Wink:

----------


## Asa Adams

Concrete and sono tubes. Why do they have to cost so much?

----------


## Niamh

shower........

----------


## Madhuri

When it's 12 noon (GMT), it's 5:30 PM in India.

----------


## Pensive

Can I help being this much expressive?

----------


## muhsin

The strike thats being going on in my university, now for weeks.

----------


## Niamh

The more and more i type.... the worse and worse both my spelling and grammer become...

----------


## hockeychick8792

> The more and more i type.... the worse and worse both my spelling and grammer become...


i agree with you, and i can't even type to begin with!!!

----------


## Domer121

even though I am not hungry, stuffed even,

----------


## Domer121

I still want more mac n cheese :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

So it goes...

----------


## Janine

I want more ice-cream - yep, just had some but can't get enough :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

To hell with writing.

----------


## Yanni Kang

He He He .........................................He

----------


## JaneB

i'm goin go get HIGH :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> So it goes...


to the dogs...

----------


## Madhuri

I have been a fool all these years.

----------


## neuronicone

hey, im thinking about going to shower or eating first.  :Smile:

----------


## Aunty-lion

That's really strange Neuronicone, I was just thinking the exact same thing....
( insert Twilight Zone music here)

----------


## Madhuri

When you sit next to a guy in the bus, why is it that he can only view things in your direction?  :Flare:   :Mad:

----------


## Madhuri

I know I am being a bit unreasonable, but, that is the only way out, or atleast the only way I can think of. I wish I knew a better way.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about Maps.

----------


## Madhuri

I wish life was a little bit easier. I am not at all feeling good. Bad phase seems like it will never end. I wish I could just run away someplace. I don't feel like working.

----------


## Taliesin

We really hope that Estonians wouldn't let themselves be provoked at what happened this night. This is the job of the police and perhaps also military to keep the peace not some random people to start defending Estonia. 
But God knows Nature is plentyful in fools. Although there is a precedent when Estonian masses gathered together to protect the government building against the Russians hereabout the time we were born and no violence took place then, we are stil afraid that there could be something like that now. And we wish that those russians that were vandalizing things last night, if they wish to protest, would do it in a nonviolent way.
Oh, damn, damn, damn.

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/0...ia-russia.html

----------


## Pensive

Human Pshychology. I don't think I will ever be able to understand it. Sometimes we are so selfish, other times we don't hesitate to sacrifice ourselves for people we barely know. 

- A man jumped into the water to save a child's life. 

- A person helped another person with sums online, though they hardly knew each other.

We can't call all this selfish. But then we see people killing each other for money too. 

- Brother fought brother for inheritence.

- Robbers robbed the house and killed the woman who resisted as well.

----------


## ShoutGrace

For fury finds its weapons.

----------


## Pensive

Shall I read _A Song of Ice and Fire?_

----------


## Madhuri

To make any endeavour successful one has to be really passionate about it. Sometimes certain words from some people have such profound effect. It makes you realise what you have always known.  :Smile:

----------


## toni

pfff, why do I always want what I can't have... *siiiiiigh*

----------


## Pensive

Choice is what they dread yet love.

----------


## Durgamol

am i being intrusive now? i am naturally concerned... :Frown:

----------


## Shalot

I am thinking about a graphing calculator (that was very expensive and belonged to my husband and not to me). I had it tonight at the library. I was studying. I worked a problem on it then I put it aside and read through some properties of logarithms and then I packed up all the stuff off the table top and went up two floors to take my final exam and couldn't find my calculator. I had to borrow the instructors to take the test. I am hoping I left it on the table top and I hope no one stole it. No one had turned it in to the front desk.  :Frown:

----------


## barbara0207

When I read about your problem, Shalot, my eyes got stuck on your quote from William Blake's poem "Garden of Love". It used to be one of my favourite poems, so much so that I made a tune for it and sang it accompanying myself on the guitar. It was a very mournful and melancholy tune.  :Bawling:  Thanks you reminded me of that.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Imagination - one needs some conditions to practice imagination. At least I do.

----------


## Reccura

Being drowned by Sponge Cola.... I know Lain wouldn't approve, and she said it's all yucky but not for moi. It's my first favorite local group here in the Philippines...  :Tongue:

----------


## ktd222

clouds are pink at sunset

----------


## Madhuri

I will be taking my scooty out today ON MY OWN, I just hope that I reach in one piece. I can't afford to be scared, I had to do it someday.

----------


## Taliesin

> Shall I read _A Song of Ice and Fire?_


Yes.

s5cr

----------


## Serenata

I really don't want to blow my interview.

----------


## andave_ya

I don't want to go to the dentist. period.

----------


## littlewing53

i was thinkin i'd rather be outside by the lake having a good run to calm the beast who has been lurkin in the shadows of my heart the last two days...

----------


## Domer121

I am dying off heat in this coffee shop because they are roasting the beans!!!! AHHHH!! :Smile:

----------


## CountingSheep

Why are there so many questions and no answers?

----------


## Madhuri

Why am I always saying and doing foolish things?  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

The story I made up last night in my mind was really good and a lot of fun to develop. God bless this mind of ours which manages to entertain us even when no sleep over-comes us.  :Biggrin:

----------


## hyperinsomnia

Why do I feel the need sitting up all night waiting for someone who's not online when I could be getting sleep  :Smile:

----------


## hyperinsomnia

Haha no sleep makes hyperinsomnia grammar icky.

----------


## Captain Pike

When that cloud moves, de-eclipsing the sun, pure energy will flood in, energizing me.

----------


## muhsin

I cannot exactly tell what am particularly thinking of.Why? I don't know??????????????

----------


## vheissu

It's a beautiful day out there and I'm thinking why on earth am I stuck in the house studying food poisoning? Ah, yes, now I remember!Exams!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## toni

Why did I think that Dramasnot's birthday is today when it is tomorrow? 
Now I hafta make her thread a day earlier because of my foolishness, and also because I won't be around tomorrow. I hope you guys don't mind :Blush:

----------


## shadowy girl

My mind is freezing, I;m not even thinking now...

----------


## Madhuri

How my boss intorduced me to new members of our team -- "Madhuri, what can I say about her? Well, she is very typical (I dont know what that means), whenever we go for an outing or for a trip (as a team), she gets lost, and everyone is then looking for her. She is always in her thoughts and dreams (I think she used that word). She does good work (If I did bad work I wouldn't have survived  :Rolleyes:  ) but seems too much in herself."

So, finally, I know what my boss thinks of me....

----------


## loneangel

I am thinking that I am bored and that I would like to be entertained, somehow.

----------


## Princess Fergie

overwhelmed
and
am i letting my friends use me for a reason??

----------


## Goodfella

> So, finally, I know what my boss thinks of me....


Waiting to see it expose!

----------


## hockeychick8792

When is Lunch I am Hungry!!!

----------


## Nightshade

I hate having to write formal letters  :Bawling:  I never know what to say.

----------


## Shalot

i'm dying for some pancakes

they deliver pizza but not pancakes and since I am stuck in bed now I can't just go get myself some pancakes.  :Frown:

----------


## hockeychick8792

I wonder if the guy in my spanish class likes me
I don't know boys are so confuzing!!!

----------


## kilted exile

Has the first step been taken to an independent Scotland & is that a good thing?

----------


## Scheherazade

> i'm dying for some pancakes
> 
> they deliver pizza but not pancakes and *since I am stuck in bed* now I can't just go get myself some pancakes.


Hope you are OK, Shalot!  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

Cats are weird...there's this cat outside making the most ridiculous sound ever!But it made me laugh so it's all good  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

Where's everybody?  :Frown:  I bet everyone is out watching Spiderman 3 on opening night.

----------


## Shalot

> Hope you are OK, Shalot!


thanks so do I! I am such a wimp I can't stand the slightest bit of pain. going to see what these pain pills can do for me now.

----------


## Madhuri

There is no guarantee for anything in life. I can make as many plans as I like, but in the end what has to happen will happen.

----------


## Nightshade

If ANYONE spoils spiderman 3 for me I might just have to kill them......

----------


## Pensive

We should look at the brighter side of the life, it might make us feel good about living!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Is there something like a girls or a boys helmet? I bought one today, and I must have asked my friend some 1 lakh times if there is such a type  :Rolleyes:  Did I do the right thing to buy a helmet without jaw protection? I was trying the other types but I felt suffocated. I will know if this is the right one, only, if there is an accident and my jaw still remain safe, which, in all probability, will not be...Why am I thinking so much about a helmet?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

most haunted live....

----------


## samercury

Is it even possible to have a negative t value? and even if it does exist, how do you find the p value?  :Crash:  oh well...

----------


## Themis

Why does it seem almost impossible to lift a writer's block? Every time I encounter one it feels like I'll never be able to write again and everything I have been writing so far is silly.

----------


## toni

> Why does it seem almost impossible to lift a writer's block? Every time I encounter one it feels like I'll never be able to write again and everything I have been writing so far is silly.


Now why does that sound _very_ familiar to me? :Brow:

----------


## Aunty-lion

Why do holidays never happen?

----------


## Madhuri

:Banana:   :Banana:  

I survived, I survived !!

I brought my scooty to office today and I was alive. I was thinking today is my last day. My office is near a highway, and truck and heavy vehicles ply the whole day, but I reached office safely  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

I have been practicing driving for quite some time now, but I still feel scared.

----------


## toni

Wow Maddie! You are our hero! only a brave and skilled princess like yourself could manage those unruly baboons!  :Banana:

----------


## Madhuri

> Wow Maddie! You are our hero! only a brave and skilled princess like yourself could manage those unruly baboons!


hehehe.... :Blush:   :Blush:  I am just trying to save my life  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

weldone Madi! :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## ktd222

why'd I only wear one pair of socks...it's so cold

----------


## Niamh

I dont wanna go to work!

----------


## J A S M I N E S

I Heat The Collegge

----------


## Madhuri

> I dont wanna go to work!


Dont go ! Work takes away all the charm from life.  :Tongue:   :Tongue:  Just relax at home  :Biggrin:

----------


## quasimodo1

Reply, especially to Themis and Pensive, about being positive and about writer's block. It can't be accidental that when asked to write something specific, as for my daughter's recent wedding, the request was actually to write, and to be positive, and to be original. For two weeks i thought about this task, spun it around mentally and finally something just appeared on the page. Perhaps this is the method, maybe just for me, but you kind of let yourself work on it in free moments, perhaps alot of this is subconscious, but anyway, let it spin and ferment and hopefully the writing you need comes out onto the paper eventually, almost like an aparition. Just a theory. quasimodo1

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Always fun to read all the pieces on the Literature Forum to inspire myself for another day of hard work. Fortunately I take the train so no near escapes from death here  :Wink:

----------


## ktd222

Where Are You Dramasnot6?!!!!

----------


## Themis

> Reply, especially to Themis and Pensive, about being positive and about writer's block. It can't be accidental that when asked to write something specific, as for my daughter's recent wedding, the request was actually to write, and to be positive, and to be original. For two weeks i thought about this task, spun it around mentally and finally something just appeared on the page. Perhaps this is the method, maybe just for me, but you kind of let yourself work on it in free moments, perhaps alot of this is subconscious, but anyway, let it spin and ferment and hopefully the writing you need comes out onto the paper eventually, almost like an aparition. Just a theory. quasimodo1


It's a good theory. Thank you.

----------


## hockeychick8792

I need a new piece of gum! Do any of you have a piece!!!???

----------


## Pensive

> survived, I survived !!
>   
> I brought my scooty to office today and I was alive. I was thinking today is my last day. My office is near a highway, and truck and heavy vehicles ply the whole day, but I reached office safely 
> 
> I have been practicing driving for quite some time now, but I still feel scared.


That's a fine achievement, Madhuri!  :Smile: 




> Reply, especially to Themis and Pensive, about being positive and about writer's block. It can't be accidental that when asked to write something specific, as for my daughter's recent wedding, the request was actually to write, and to be positive, and to be original. For two weeks i thought about this task, spun it around mentally and finally something just appeared on the page. Perhaps this is the method, maybe just for me, but you kind of let yourself work on it in free moments, perhaps alot of this is subconscious, but anyway, let it spin and ferment and hopefully the writing you need comes out onto the paper eventually, almost like an aparition. Just a theory. quasimodo1


Yes, being positive often works!  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

Why do companies take so long to make a decision (I'm going crazy here)

----------


## Niamh

must go to bed... work in seven hours...need sleep...

----------


## Shalot

oh god, here she goes again with the Diet Coke Plus

----------


## Janine

> Reply, especially to Themis and Pensive, about being positive and about writer's block. It can't be accidental that when asked to write something specific, as for my daughter's recent wedding, the request was actually to write, and to be positive, and to be original. For two weeks i thought about this task, spun it around mentally and finally something just appeared on the page. Perhaps this is the method, maybe just for me, but you kind of let yourself work on it in free moments, perhaps alot of this is subconscious, but anyway, let it spin and ferment and hopefully the writing you need comes out onto the paper eventually, almost like an aparition. Just a theory. quasimodo1


Hi quasimodo, apparently your email (PM box) is not set to receive emails so I can't answer your email about Monty Python films. Did not want you to think I ignored your email. If you reset it I can send a reply....thanks...Janine

*Hi again quasimodo1*, got you PM, but I can't email you from my regular email. I am sorry but I don't give my personal email out. If you go into your PM setting you can set the PM, so that you can receive emails on this site, otherwise I can't communicate via PM with you. I wrote two emails and they won't go through. 
The movies thread you suggest is a good film or so I have heard from friends. I hope to view it soon. Thanks, I will check out that thread tonight, Janine

----------


## the silent x

i'm goin to bed soon, leave the bleeding in my hands, in my hands again. (song that's been stuck in my head for a good two days)

----------


## Nightshade

Guh  :Sick:

----------


## ktd222

Should I take the MCAT exam even though I'm not majoring in the sciences?

----------


## Sessrin

what am i going to do this summer

----------


## Niamh

I'm hungry.... should go get breakfast!

----------


## muhsin

Am too hungry, Niamh. Lets go to that inn behind. Lol

----------


## optimisticnad

ten minutes to go....ten minutes to go....ten minutes to go....

----------


## Nightshade

Book club or help my mum ? Book club or help my mum ? 
Why do I have a concsencie? I guess I must have been brought up that way :Rolleyes:  its all a conspiracy.

----------


## quasimodo1

A little frustrated about formulation of short story which has absolute clarity but generally in the fog relative to presentation. Do I dare write in the first person...something writers are warned against. I guess, if you build it...they will come.

----------


## Countess

Quasimodo1, rules are made to be broken, and broken well. Dostoevsky wrote in the first person. So did Keroac.

What am I thinking now? I'm thinking of giving up writing entirely.

----------


## quasimodo1

To the Countess of Moldavia: Is it coincidental that "Notes from the Underground" is on my first ten list? Anyway, don't stop. Most of us can't stop anyway. quasimodo1

----------


## vheissu

One more exam to go....few more days of mind numbing, nerve wrecking studying!!

----------


## Madhuri

It's my younger brother's birthday today. And I have to remind everybody in my family to call him and wish  :Rolleyes:  Why can't they remember important days?  :Rolleyes:  Do they think that I will anyways be reminding them so why bother?

----------


## Madhuri

My mouth hurts. I talked to a friend of mine for 51 mins  :Eek2: , although the conversation was good and inspiring, but, because I don't talk much, my mouth went dry and was hurting from so much talking  :Rolleyes: . That is probably my 3 days quota of talking that I exhausted in about one hour.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> My mouth hurts. I talked to a friend of mine for 51 mins , although the conversation was good and inspiring, but, because I don't talk much, my mouth went dry and was hurting from so much talking . That is probably my 3 days quota of talking that I exhausted in about one hour.


LOL :-)

When God created Adam, Adam was bored then He created Eve...

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking that with it being so beautifully sunny here, I shall have my morning walk with my beloved Pepper. Days like this makes me want to wring as much out of 'em as I can!  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> LOL :-)
> 
> When God created Adam, Adam was bored then He created Eve...


I don't know if it solved Adam's problem, but, it isn't the case with me  :Nod:  . I know guys who talk non-stop and some even discuss the daily soaps they watch  :Eek2:  . Weird, isn't it?  :FRlol:  I am not a good conversationist _at all_, and most of the time when people talk continuously, I am like.....mmmm.....mmmm.....nod...nod....okay...oka y...yeah...right..... :Rolleyes: 

Either, there is something wrong with the guys or I need some help  :Tongue: 

And, now, I am thinking that I forgot what I was thinking  :Rolleyes:  .

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I don't know if it solved Adam's problem,


Am afraid not - he could not cope with Eve chatting and thus cleverly tried to get Eve expelled from Paradise but it back-fired on him :-)




> but, it isn't the case with me  . I know guys who talk non-stop and some even discuss the daily soaps they watch  . Weird, isn't it?  I am not a good conversationist _at all_, and most of the time when people talk continuously, I am like.....mmmm.....mmmm.....nod...nod....okay...oka y...yeah...right.....


You a women and not like chatting ??? There must be something wrong with you :-)

just kiddin :-)

I am thinking why women are chatty? What evolutionary mishap favoured this trait? :-)

----------


## kathycf

> My mouth hurts. I talked to a friend of mine for 51 mins , although the conversation was good and inspiring, but, because I don't talk much, my mouth went dry and was hurting from so much talking . That is probably my 3 days quota of talking that I exhausted in about one hour.


 :FRlol:  That seems like something I would express. I sometimes dread when my very dear friend calls because she just never shuts up! 

I am thinking it is a glorious day outside, and I should go out and drink it in.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> Am afraid not - he could not cope with Eve chatting and thus cleverly tried to get Eve expelled from Paradise but it back-fired on him :-)


It sounds like a regret  :Tongue:  If you can't avoid it, face it  :Wink:   :Tongue: 




> You a women and not like chatting ??? There must be something wrong with you :-)
> 
> just kiddin :-)


It's not about liking or disliking, it's just the way a person is.  :Smile: 




> I am thinking why women are chatty? What evolutionary *mishap* favoured this trait? :-)


 :FRlol: 

Please, do let me know when you find out more about this 'mishap'  :Biggrin: 





> That seems like something I would express. I sometimes dread when my very dear friend calls because she just never shuts up!


 :Biggrin:  I can very well understand. 

Now I am thinking, that I should better be in bed, another week is to start tomorrow ~sigh~. Wait a min...It's already Monday here.

----------


## samercury

Sometimes I really do wonder...

----------


## CountingSheep

When will this horrible sinus infection go away?

----------


## andave_ya

sono passate due setta mane
la vita score verroce
il mio.....

I have no idea what I just said. It's a song in Italian that I love but as to what it means....or how it's spelt....I'm left hanging.

----------


## apple jiang

"wait til you hear from me", it is a heart breaking song,but really good.

----------


## Shalot

I'm out. They won't let me on. I have to get up early. I'm sick and I'm tired and I can't take any more pain.

----------


## samercury

Why does it keep not working?

----------


## grace86

I've got final number one tonight.

Hmm..why is it I never post in the religious texts discussions??

----------


## kathycf

The human brain is a marvelous and *scary* thing.

----------


## Scheherazade

All the lonely people, where do they all belong?

----------


## Shalot

> Hmm..why is it I never post in the religious texts discussions??



because it's bad over there mmkay....

----------


## kiz_paws

What will I do when I have read all the Hermann Hesse books.....  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about some words which can confuse you very much. Like intelligence, foolishness, and love...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Please, do let me know when you find out more about this 'mishap'


In our pre-history we were hunter gatherers. Men went to hunt the woolly mamoth with spears :-) in which silent tactic was required to sneak upon the animals :-) 

Women - well, women did the gathering bit :-) They went out to forage for berries and birds eggs etc...in that endevour they needed the communications skills to do this effectively. Thus this how women became chatty :-)

I am thinking am I right :-)

----------


## Nightshade

.......why..........

----------


## quasimodo1

After H. Hesse, read E.M. Cioren, if you can find him. He makes Hesse sound like Mary Poppins. quasimodo1

----------


## samercury

That was one of the worst videos ever x__x

----------


## grace86

Two finals down, three more to go. I think I deserve a little break.

----------


## kathycf

Go for it, grace. Hope those finals are going well for you.  :Smile: 


As for me....confusion.

----------


## kiz_paws

I have to write a commentary and I have to do it soon...

----------


## Nightshade

foood, and the books are overdue and I dont want to bay a tener for books I never used but I feel to lazy to go out and sort them*sigh*

----------


## Pensive

Belief has great power.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Belief has great power.


Verifiable Truth even Greater.

----------


## Scheherazade

All talk...

----------


## Riesa

no action

----------


## Scheherazade

Amen

 :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

So it goes... :-)

----------


## Domer121

How I wish I was asleep and that when I woke up how all my problems were gone...but doesn't everyone think that way??

----------


## kathycf

Why is it so darn cold???

----------


## Domer121

But why is the Rum gone???

----------


## Bakiryu

Linking Park is awesome!

----------


## samercury

> Why is it so darn cold???


My thoughts exactly  :Alien:

----------


## Virgil

> Why is it so darn cold???





> My thoughts exactly


Global warming... :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

What should I do tomorrow?

----------


## Elly_blue

I think I should be doing my homework now...

----------


## Niamh

Bah....! I really need to get to sleep, but its too god damn bright out and my eye mask still lets the sun in at the bottom, which freaks me out and the manager i work with is after texting me to say she wont be in tomorrow, so now i have to be in work at 5am! curse these foolish hours i work! Bah...!

----------


## kilted exile

What the hell?? Here I am sat in my living room watching sport and mindlessly browsing. All of a sudden someone opens the back door and just walks in starts taking off his shoes  :Goof:  . My question of "who the ........ are you?" gets answered with "oh, is this not steve's house?" No this aint steve's house, I dont know who steve is, and what happened to knocking.

----------


## samercury

Must...stop...listening...to...song...

----------


## Madhuri

_o maajhi re o maajhi re 
apana kinaara nadiya ki dhaara hain o maajhi re

saahilon se behne wale kabhi suna to hoga kahi 
kaagazo ki kashtiyon ka kahi kinaara hota nahi
o maajhi re maajhi re
koi kinaara jo kinaare se mile wo apana kinaara hain 
o maajhi re

paaniyon mein beh rahen hain kayi kinaar toote huye 
raasto mein mil gaye hain sabhi sahaare toote huye
koi sahaara majh dhaare mein mile to apana sahaara hain
o maajhi re apana kinaara nadiya ki dhaara hain_

such a lovely song  :Smile:

----------


## toni

*sighs* I just wish Drama would come back.....

----------


## Nightshade

> What the hell?? Here I am sat in my living room watching sport and mindlessly browsing. All of a sudden someone opens the back door and just walks in starts taking off his shoes  . My question of "who the ........ are you?" gets answered with "oh, is this not steve's house?" No this aint steve's house, I dont know who steve is, and what happened to knocking.


And thats why we *lock* doors, kilted.


when will they release season 3 on dvd I havent seen it yet *grumble8 *grumble* selfish murdoch *grumble*

----------


## kilted exile

> And thats why we *lock* doors, kilted.


I only lock the door if I'm out. At least the Jehovah's Witnesses who woke me up this morning actually knocked.

----------


## kiz_paws

I think I'll just go and lock my door....

----------


## Madhuri

Hey Quasi, your PM settings have been set to not recieve PM's. I am posting the song translation that you requested here --

The situation of the song is on a boat in a river, and the singer is adressing to the maajhi (boatman), who is rowing the boat and listening to his story.

This is the video link of the song -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv02cdKtk2A

The meaning is more symbolic than literal, so i'll explain the symbolic meaning.

To begin with some of the word meanings that will help -- maajhi (boatman), kinaara / Saahil / Saahilon (shore), nadiya (river), dhaara (flow), behane (float), Kaagazo / Kaagaz (paper), kashtiyon / kashti (boat), paaniyon / paani (water), toote (broken), raasto / raasta (path), choote (lost), sahaara (support), majhdhaare (you are flowing towards some place and you are still mid way).

Although, this song can have layers of interpretation or different interpretations, but this is what I find closest to what the singer is trying to say. 

*O maajhi re apna kinara nadiya ki dhaara hai*

The singer is saying that he doesn't have a shore to hold onto in his life, so, his life is meandering and unsure, just like the flow of the river. He says that for him the shore is nothing but the flow of the river. There is nothing constant.

*O maajhi re

Saahilon pe behane wale*

He is calling out to the people who swim by the shore and not venture into the deep waters (his troubles), like he is in.

*Kabhi suna to hoga kahi
Kaagazon ki kashtiyon ka
Kahi kinaraa hot nahi*

He is saying to those people, that they must have heard that a paper boat has no anchor or can't ever reach the shore. In other words, he is saying that they must be having some idea about his life which drifts along a paper boat with him having no control over it. Like a paper boat his life is full of uncertainity.

*Koi kinaara jo kinaare se mile 
woh apna kinaara hai*

His situation is of desperation. He is desperate for support, and is willing to accept any resemblence of shore as support. He is saying that the point where two parallen shores meet will be his support. It shows his helplesness that his life is like this where he will get support only when two shores (symbolic for people in his lofe) meet, which is an impossible situation.

*paaniyon minn bah rahe hain
kai kinaare toote hue O
ho, raasto main mil gaye hain
sabhi sahaare choote hue
koi sahaara majhadhaare main mile woh,
apana sahaara hai*

Many people/elements in his life that provided him support earlier are themselves in the middle of the river now, or rather in dilemmas of their own. They offer no real support to him any more as they are in troubled waters themselves. Although these people can no longer provide him the comfort and stability of a ahore, being in midflow or troubled waters themselves; he has nobody else to turn to and hence these ver people are his only support.

Does this help you?

Please let me know if you need more clarification or want the translation in some other way.

----------


## Lily Adams

Yay, new interview with Trace Beaulieu. Thanks, Satellite News.

And:

I am off to purchase The Odyssey for my summer reading.

----------


## samercury

How can you _burn water_? o__o

----------


## quasimodo1

To Samercury: Only lighhtning can burn water. (?)

----------


## samercury

> To Samercury: Only lighhtning can burn water. (?)


That's what I thought too, but apparently not... weird

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking about having some fresh cut strawberries with pear yoghurt atop. Woot, must take action .....  :Wink:

----------


## Aunty-lion

I'm thinking, I wish _I_ had fresh cut strawberries!

----------


## Reccura

This two-hour isn't fun. It wasn't what I expected... I just wish all my favorite people here on LitNet are logged in... I'm getting deserately bored...

----------


## Reccura

I can't even change my avatar!!! All that happens is "remote file too large' or 'invalid file'. I'm so disgusted... and I can't even post my drawings! I think this post should be on "How are you feeling today?" yeah...

----------


## Goodfella

My studies at home........

----------


## Domer121

Why was Elmo ever created?!?!??!

----------


## Bakiryu

Can't....stop....listening...to....song.....Please ....click.....link....in...signature!

----------


## Domer121

Wish I was with them....... :Bawling:

----------


## Scheherazade

Shall I or shall I not?

----------


## samercury

> I can't even change my avatar!!! All that happens is "remote file too large' or 'invalid file'. I'm so disgusted... and I can't even post my drawings! I think this post should be on "How are you feeling today?" yeah...


upload the image on photobucket or something like that and copy the link in the "option 1" line (for avatar) or put  before and after the image for it to show up

Thinking- when will they learn that I am not a toy!

----------


## Madhuri

When will I get to eat really delicious _gajar ka halwa_?

----------


## Madhuri

My work  :Frown:

----------


## kiz_paws

I hate scrubbing the showerstall...  :Flare:

----------


## Domer121

I wish the child I am watching would just take a full nap!!

----------


## samercury

It's over!  :Biggrin:

----------


## littlewing53

can i really have fun running a half marathon

----------


## Domer121

Was that poem meant for me? :Blush:

----------


## littlewing53

looking out my window....it's not gonna be fun running in the pouring rain...

----------


## samercury

> looking out my window....it's not gonna be fun running in the pouring rain...


then why would you?

----------


## littlewing53

gee sam it's all abt the run..some sorta mystery...

----------


## samercury

strange...

----------


## littlewing53

yes, i agree....

----------


## samercury

trying this-

----------


## Bakiryu

I missed an episode of CASE CLOSED by being in the litnet! nooooooooooooo, i'm addicted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Shall I dance? Shall I dance? Shall I dance?

----------


## muhsin

My sister.......never ask what happen to her. Personal. Confidential.

----------


## samercury

Why does it keep on doing that?  :Crash:

----------


## Scheherazade

Should get this song out of my head!

----------


## samercury

thinking:

----------


## Madhuri

I think I am going to get sick in a day or two, because of this weather. When I am indoors, it's pleasant and cool, the moment I step out there is a drastic change in temperature. And, to make things complicated I am feeling breathless..... :Rolleyes: 

When will the rain gods have mercy on us???

----------


## Pensive

> I think I am going to get sick in a day or two, because of this weather. When I am indoors, it's pleasant and cool, the moment I step out there is a drastic change in temperature. And, to make things complicated I am feeling breathless.....
> 
> When will the rain gods have mercy on us???


When our hopes would start to fade...  :Frown:  Well, that's what happens often in my area.

----------


## Lily Adams

In the immortal words of Mike Nelson, "diediediediedie!!!!"

*murders computer*
 :Crash:   :Crash:   :Crash: 

I'm _trying_ to watch YouTube and the stoopid computer keeps saying, "We're sorry, internet explorer needs to close now. Sorry for the inconvinience." What is wrong with the computer? Give me one good reason why the internet should close. There is none. And then I have to wait for whatever I was watching to load _again_. It's done this to me three times now.  :Flare:  Now it's too late...bed time...

----------


## quasimodo1

Welcome to my club. Our club. You know even if you do the regular maintenance thing like defrag and scan and have great security, it seems that we must endure this. Empathetically yours, quasimodo1

----------


## Pensive

The weather is amazing at the moment!  :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm trying to calm down and pack at the same time.

----------


## Pensive

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol: 

I am thinking that I am laughing too loudly that my mother in the next room must be thinking I have gone insane!

----------


## ktd222

Pet food is for your pets.

----------


## Scheherazade

Countin' flowers on the wall
That don't bother me at all

----------


## kilted exile

The mop is getting over long (almost shoulder length) its getting close to getting all buzzed off again.

----------


## Lily Adams

Thanks for your empathy.  :Smile:  It really is quite frustrating. Ah well.  :FRlol:  

Your fellow Lit-Netter,

Lily Adams.

----------


## Asa Adams

> Ah, the eternal question, and one that has troubled many (ok some, a few, all right just one)


Heya Kilt. The eternal question idsthis. To two football fans, You and I. Whats your fav team? (Rangers or Celts or other....theres lots. I have a few ; ) )

Asa

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking how much we need a shoulder to cry upon sometimes, but then we have to act as if we don't, as if we don't need anyone, and we can do well alone. Ah this ego!

----------


## ulvmane

im thinking about how i can go home in less than an hour!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

I'm just a soul whose intentions are good
Oh Lord, please don't let me be misunderstood

----------


## quasimodo1

confused and underused

----------


## motherhubbard

If we lived in town I would send my husband out for dinner tonight.

----------


## kilted exile

I am mainly thinking Sher is listening to the Animals which is a good thing - my favourite was always "For Miss Caulker" however




> Heya Kilt. The eternal question idsthis. To two football fans, You and I. Whats your fav team? (Rangers or Celts or other....theres lots. I have a few ; ) )
> 
> Asa


Ahem, there is only ONE team, and that is the world famous glasgow Rangers!
But this requires posting a song:

*The Famous Glasgow Rangers*

As I was walking doon the Copland Road,
I met a bunch 'o' strangers,
They said to me, you going to see,
The famous Glasgow Rangers.

So I took them up to Ibrox Park,
To see the flags unfurl,
After that display they had to say
They're the champions of the world.

Some people they sing songs about
The land that they adore
And some of how they fought and won
Their countries greatest wars,
Some others still seem quite content
To use another theme,
But I can sing a song about
A famous football team

As I was walking doon the Copland Road,
I met a bunch 'o' strangers,
They said to me, you going to see, 
The famous Glasgow Rangers

----------


## Shalot

> The mop is getting over long (almost shoulder length) its getting close to getting all buzzed off again.


don't do it

----------


## kilted exile

> don't do it


Whilst I would not mind keeping it longer (covers bald patch from operation) my hair has a natural tendency to look greasy, which is only made worse in the summer when the head starts sweating and it looks like it hasnt been washed for 2weeks on some excessively warm days

----------


## kiz_paws

when mushrooms grow in the yard, there is trouble.....

----------


## Lily Adams

This is irritating.

----------


## motherhubbard

why did God to make armadillos?

----------


## Reccura

Because they're cute animals..At least I think so.... Oh, I'm safe now...

----------


## miss tenderness

thinking that it's unfair to correct the paper exams alone! can't forget Arwa,she helped :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Depressed. I nearly had an accident on my bike on the road recently.

----------


## Domer121

I went to bed at 2 got up at 5......I do not want to go to work today :Crash:

----------


## Logos

Why do I spend most of my mod-time on a *literature* discussion board in the _religious texts section_!  :Rolleyes:   :Smash:

----------


## hockeychick8792

Oreos are yummy!!!!! licking lips :P

----------


## Logos

> Why do I spend most of my mod-time on a *literature* discussion board in the _religious texts section_!


ditto...ditto...ditto...  :Nod:   :Cold:   :Rolleyes:  :Eek:   :Sick:   :Tongue:   :Frown:   :Alien:  :Smash:

----------


## kilted exile

Different people having the same avatar is very confusing

----------


## Domer121

I wish I could stay here forever :Idea:   :Thumbs Up:   :Wave:

----------


## Pensive

When would they control these electricity problems? With more than eighty people in the country dead due to this....they have got to be doing something about it.

----------


## Madhuri

> When would they control these electricity problems? With more than eighty people in the country dead due to this....they have got to be doing something about it.


 :Eek2:  This has happened here too. Everyday in the news I hear, so many people died because of this prevailing heat wave. I think electricity is one important aspect, but people who died, I guess were those from the streets, and in such cases possible cause of death would be heat stroke, dehydration, etc. So, just be careful when you go out, take an umbrella or a cap and a bottle of water is a must, keep youself hydrated.

----------


## Pensive

> This has happened here too. Everyday in the news I hear, so many people died because of this prevailing heat wave. I think electricity is one important aspect, but people who died, I guess were those from the streets, and in such cases possible cause of death would be heat stroke, dehydration, etc. So, just be careful when you go out, take an umbrella or a cap and a bottle of water is a must, keep youself hydrated.


Oh we can't control the heat wave (though I hope we could) but we should control what we can. Even if electricity is not the main aspect, but it's one of the reasons. For young people it's easier to bear this but those who are old and kids, it is very harsh on them. 

Yes, we should be careful when we go out in such a weather.

----------


## Niamh

Wheres Nightshade?

----------


## Shalot

Dear God they're HUGE

----------


## RobinHood3000

If I had a nickel for every time I heard that one...  :Brow:

----------


## Madhuri

My nose hurts  :Bawling:  I had my nose pierced a few months back, and changed the nose ring recently, but, now it's hurting and it's a bit swollen on one side.....I am looking funny too  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

The CD is not working.  :Frown:  What am I to do now to make it work??

----------


## Madhuri

Why am I having this feeling?? Of late every morning when I am almost ready and about to leave for office, I feel feverish. I feel as if I am going to get a very high fever by the time I reach office. When I am in the office and working, it's fine, but the moment I have to start from home, I get this little fever fear  :Rolleyes:  And, I am sure I have felt like this before too, when I had to go to school, there were many days when I would feel just like the way I do now. Maybe I have a fear of Institutions (If there is something like that)?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Themis

How does one convey to others the words one daren't speak?

----------


## samercury

Please stop pretending to be a cat

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Maybe I should not have revealed as much as I did in another thread.

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking I should use sunscreen. The sunburn itself isnt a problem, but the peeling skin is damn annoying

----------


## Niamh

love the sig Kilted! :Biggrin:  

I'm thinking 
B.....E.....D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shalot

> If I had a nickel for every time I heard that one...


well, i know what I put looked kind of bad, but that wasn't exactly where I was going.

----------


## applepie

How am I going to concentrate on my school work with all the voices going inside and outside my head screaming nonsensical things. They really just need to shut up. All of them.

----------


## Shalot

Where is everybody? I am talking to myself. Geez, someone post a response to one of my stupid posts just so I don't feel like I am talking to myself.  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

Hi there. I keep following you in more than one place.  :Wink:

----------


## Shalot

yeah yeah, looking for some small talk conversation!

----------


## Virgil

What do you want to talk about?

----------


## Shalot

Oh jesus, I don't even care. Anything but Paris Hilton! But those seem to be the threads that get my attention.

----------


## Virgil

Ok. Your profile says you're an english major. What year in college are you and what type of english classes are you taking?

----------


## Shalot

Totally graduated. I'm a working stiff now trying to get back in school so that I can major in something real (sorry to anyone else that is reading this --- literature is great and all and I love it but it sure doesn't pay the bills)

----------


## Virgil

> Totally graduated. I'm a working stiff now trying to get back in school so that I can major in something real (sorry to anyone else that is reading this --- literature is great and all and I love it but it sure doesn't pay the bills)


I know, that's why I'm an engineer. What are you thinking about taking up?

----------


## Shalot

> I know, that's why I'm an engineer. What are you thinking about taking up?



Accounting. Yes it's boring and accountants are bean counters but I am female and accounting and H/R is where the women end up and I don't have a problem with that really. And I already have the art/literature background to hold me up when the grind gets to me.

----------


## kiz_paws

I think that I would like to eat chocolate right about now...

----------


## ktd222

Will I wake up if I take sleeping pills?

----------


## Bluebiird

*Could I really throw my year leader into a piranha tank?
......

Oops, that's an old thought.
Here's my current one.

Why are these darn computers so slow? I hate my school.
Yup, that's it.*

----------


## nmolive

I am thinking that I really need to hit the lottery. It would be sooooo nice!

----------


## dramasnot6

Some tea would be nice now.

----------


## Pensive

Do I really annoy him? I don't mean to but perhaps, my questioning nature does. But then again my nature is a part of me.  :Frown:

----------


## Themis

Forgot to take my [the] pill a few days ago and now my mother's really worried that it could be harmful for me. She's starting to worry me too.  :Frown:  
Even though the 'manual' says it won't.

----------


## Bluebiird

*What does the future hold?*

----------


## Bianca Fransen

How come every time I come here I get truly inspired?  :Tongue:  I was working a bit slow until I checked on this website an hour ago.. and now I have accomplished quite a lot. So I plan to come back  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Ha night is going to be in trouble I havent done any of the thinsg my little sis asked me to do....oh well I wonder if I can play the aliens abducted me and just this minute returned me so I couldnt do anything card. aybe I had a vist from The Doctor and had to take a trip through time and space but the tardis broke down and he could possibly get me abck befor 1243?

Somehow I doubt shes going to buy it.

----------


## quasimodo1

To Bluebird: Did you ever research the color blue? It sounds trivial but there is a deep pool of information going back to BCE about it's relevance to humans and thier living spaces. Many Meditaranean towns have all thier houses/ buildings with a blue stripe around the outside walls for protection (from what?). Blue is also the color of healers. I guess blue-eyed humans have an advantage that way. Sure. quasimodo1

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I'm thinking that this Shepards Pie is delicious. Yummmmmmy! Its so good!! I'm just sorry I can't share it with all of you. :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

> To Bluebird: Did you ever research the color blue? It sounds trivial but there is a deep pool of information going back to BCE about it's relevance to humans and thier living spaces. Many Meditaranean towns have all thier houses/ buildings with a blue stripe around the outside walls for protection (from what?). Blue is also the color of healers. I guess blue-eyed humans have an advantage that way. Sure. quasimodo1


That is a very cool thought. So now, I am thinking, I have blue eyes, am I a healer? Hmmmm ...  :Idea:

----------


## andave_ya

I am thinking that it's hard to find good poetry for a graduating close friend when you're tired and not much of a poet.  :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

Yeah, Star Castle _looks_ all innocent with its primitive '80s graphics.

----------


## ktd222

resist the temptation..

----------


## Bluebiird

> To Bluebird: Did you ever research the color blue? It sounds trivial but there is a deep pool of information going back to BCE about it's relevance to humans and thier living spaces. Many Meditaranean towns have all thier houses/ buildings with a blue stripe around the outside walls for protection (from what?). Blue is also the color of healers. I guess blue-eyed humans have an advantage that way. Sure. quasimodo1


*My room's painted blue, completely, except for the carpet, that's white. But that's just because I like blue. I think I've always liked it, but now it's my favourite colour. I never knew that though.

And that's what I was thinking. just then*

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking to get out there and water those flowers....

----------


## Bluebiird

*What am I thinking? What'll I do when Doctor Who ends? Is it really the reason I've been reasonably cheerful for ages (with one or two minor slips into minor depression that I pulled out of quickly) or is it just part of the reason? Will I get back to my old mood swings? If so which one will I get first? I hope it's not depression or worse, aggression. If it's aggression, can I get it out of my system by playing GTA3 for a while?
How can these seemingly random thoughts seem so easily connected at the moment?
*

----------


## samercury

I want my old eraser back  :Frown:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Huh, no one has read my thread... :Frown:

----------


## motherhubbard

who would care what I'm thinking?

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> who would care what I'm thinking?


I Care! :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Being able to see the sun rise is a blessing.  :Smile:

----------


## quasimodo1

I'm thinking this insomnia needs a rest

----------


## Pensive

Shall I post this poem?

----------


## quasimodo1

Why not...post away

----------


## toni

I wish I could see him again.. :Bawling:

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking about how glad I am that I bought Pepper a brand new ball yesterday because she actually slept with the darn thing...  :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

My brother says that my problem is that I don't believe in myself. Maybe he is right, I make an effort and at the same time I think I will fail, despite that effort, which is exactly what happens most of the time. This attitude will never take me anywhere...

----------


## Bluebiird

*I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Yahooooooooooooooooooooo!*

----------


## ewilson

I'm thinking of a man who I feel is my soul mate -- and how current circumstances keep us apart. What shall I do? :Brickwall:

----------


## Pensive

Why does my mother have to act like that? I am not special but why does she have to go on telling people how much good the teachers consider her girl is...

What I hate in other people comes in my own mother sometimes; to show off. What can I do/say now? 

I feel miserable.

----------


## symphony

i am in despair.  :Frown: 
i can *never* learn iambic pentameter, completely beyond me!  :Brickwall: :

----------


## Shalot

I should probably finish up with this laundry I am folding, log off lit net for sure and go to work.  :Frown:

----------


## Stanislaw

Its almost time to go home for the week, only 2.5 more hours

----------


## Bluebiird

*Will using those clearsail ultra face thingies on the door strip the paint (we found it made a great cleaner when mum left a hair dye thumb print on the door and besides, they contain hydrogen peroxide and really made my skin dry and unhappy)? If not what door next? The bathroom or the living room?
Why isn't gardening as easy as they make it look? How many thorns do I still have in me? How many bugs got in my hair?*

----------


## Redzeppelin

I wonder how long it will be before the girls come and bust us again in the "Guys only" thread...







> i am in despair. 
> i can *never* learn iambic pentameter, completely beyond me! :


Don't despair! It's tough but not impossible to do - what is your experience with trying to write it?

----------


## applepie

Why am I here instead of doing my case study for my business class? More importantly, why did I want a college degree anyway? I'm so burned out on business from studying about it that I have absolutely no sense of joy in finding a position in a few months.

----------


## Madhuri

I am trying to tell my self that I am the best !!  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

It's truth yet it's a lie
It's sincere yet deceives
It hurts to bring it on your face at times yet it is associated with mirth
It's one of the most contradictory things on this whole earth

Real it is yet unreal
Happy it can be as well as sad
It kills as well as breathes life into a dead soul
Everywhere in this world, ir rules!

This smile which is the sign of life
Which some manage even in the greatest strife
While others who seem to have a happy life can't possess it
It is confined to no specific human-being
Can dwell on the lips of anyone; any earth-ling

My friends, it helps yet is considered dangerous
It's philosophy itself is serious as well as hilarious

----------


## samercury

What to do with all the empty space... :|

----------


## Brigitte

I don't wanna go to my graduation thingg... it's going to be so boring!

----------


## MysticalWriter

There was a man who was going around kidnapping girls in my area- they just caught him not to long ago and I just got the news- Im so happy! 

Odd I know.

----------


## Bluebiird

*I hear it's lights out London tonight from nine for an hour. Will it get dark enough to require candles I wonder?*

----------


## MysticalWriter

WHy are they doing that? That seems odd? Or, at least for me it does. What does lights out do exactly?

----------


## Bluebiird

*It's about carbon emissions and stuff. A statement I guess. Loads of places are taking part, even Buckingham palace and I figured I might as well too, which means I'll be coming off of the computer too, though I doubt I'll do it for a whole hour.

http://www.lightsoutlondon.co.uk/home.asp It's all here.

Not too late to take part . I'm off now.*

----------


## Brigitte

Wooow, that's amazing. Hahaha if the whole US did that, iono... the world would end or something. Aww, I want to do something like that. :0

----------


## Niamh

only in Ireland would there be two people with the same name, in the same wing of the same prison. One in for minor theft and up for release, the other regarded as an extremely dangerous criminal early release not even an option. Guess what? they let the wrong guy out and now we've got a maniac on our streets! weldone!

----------


## Brigitte

Omg, that's terrible. :x!! How could that have happened? Erghhh.

----------


## Niamh

through stupidity...

----------


## Bluebiird

*I'm back. That's totally messed up Niamh*

----------


## MysticalWriter

> only in Ireland would there be two people with the same name, in the same wing of the same prison. One in for minor theft and up for release, the other regarded as an extremely dangerous criminal early release not even an option. Guess what? they let the wrong guy out and now we've got a maniac on our streets! weldone!


Woah! I cant believe it! thats crazy! What have they done to find him?? omga

----------


## Niamh

you said it! they havent got him yet so it really is a case of madman on the loose!

----------


## kilted exile

Crazy irish  :Tongue:  y'know if you'd just allow capital punishment you wouldnt have this problem :Goof:

----------


## Niamh

> Crazy irish  y'know if you'd just allow capital punishment you wouldnt have this problem


that would never happen! that went out of our country with the Brits! we may have invented gorrila warfare but we still respect the lives of some people! besides we dont need capital punishmet. we have organised gangs and druglords for that!

----------


## Bluebiird

*Ah, us Brits.
I just had to say this. My mum told me that when Alien first came out in the cinema over here she went to see it with some friends. During the scene where the alien bursts out of the guy's stomach she said all of the women screamed but she started laughing. I've just seen said scene on Film4(+1) and I just did exactly the same thing. I can't believe people actually thought it was real. You could tell it was fake and so strangely cute . Just had to mention it.*

----------


## MysticalWriter

hahahahahahaha. Wow, I wish I could live in England for at least a year. Or even Ireland. I love the accent of the Irish more then the British. British sound so stuck up quite often.

----------


## Bluebiird

> hahahahahahaha. Wow, I wish I could live in England for at least a year. Or even Ireland. I love the accent of the Irish more then the British. British sound so stuck up quite often.


*That depends entirely on which part of England you're in. We're not all posh. Some of us are just average.*

----------


## MysticalWriter

Hm, I suppose yer right. I still like the Irish accent more though- no offense. My accent is so plain and boring. Hardly one at all.

----------


## Bluebiird

*I don't mind you preferring the Irish accent. I like it myself. I just hate it when people think the English are all posh and snooty like the media stereotypes (Not that I blame you personally. I blame the media. I've seen the British represented in American cartoons). Fair enough I personally like to pronounce my letters properly though I've been purposely not pronouncing vowels lately so I can move freely between both ends on the English accent spectrum (The posh and the cockney) Though a real cockney wouldn't call me a cockney I'll bet . I'm just me*

----------


## MysticalWriter

Ah, true. Forgive me. I judged the many by the few. I always tell people not to do that. Ok, Ok... =) Sorry! 
WHat is a cockney???

(p.s. I just killed a spider, hahah!)

----------


## Bluebiird

*A cockney. You've never heard of one? Fair enough, I keep forgetting there's a world outside of the UK . Generally it's defined as someone from the East End of london. 
Don't worry about the stereotype thing though. I guess you never really know what a place and it's people are like unless you go there and meet them yourself. So seriously, don't worry about it. From some of the programs like Japanorama and Takeshi's castle you'd assume that the Japanese are all completely insane (I mean no offence to anyone who is Japanese) but I'll bet they're not. It's just some aspects of a nationality are seen more than others, and not always the good parts.

( I hate spiders. Couldn't kill one though. I guess I'm too girly for that )*

----------


## kilted exile

Whilst it is normally used for anyone from the east end of London, the true distinction is someone who was born within earshot of Bow Bells.

----------


## Bluebiird

*Yup. I looked it up . My brain's leaking now (a spot on my forehead that's been bugging me for ages. Now it's bleeding. Oh well )*

----------


## MysticalWriter

Haha, 
Hint onto Killing Spiders:
Stand 2 feet away. 
Grab a shoe. 
Raise the shoe above yer head.
Strike down with fury.
Problem Solved.

----------


## Bluebiird

*I'm just not into killing spiders. Flies though, those get sprayed but mini vampires (AKA fleas, the bane of my cat's life) those I loved to torture just for the discomfort they put him through, and me*

----------


## Shalot

stupid piece of crap Microsoft word 2007  :Crash:

----------


## quasimodo1

Why does it cost 133.00 to get your computer, which is two months old and on warranty, back from the vendor?

----------


## symphony

i'm wondering when the ppl in this world will stop being all complicated & messed up and learn to take things more easily .

btw quasimodo, i wanted to reply to ur msg the other day, but personal msgs to u werent allowed  :Frown:  it says u chose not to recieve any.
anyway thanks for that msg  :Smile:  .

----------


## Madhuri

There are tonnes of things to do in life, how can one get bored?? I like being busy. Why was I sleeping when things were going on around me??  :Rolleyes:

----------


## toni

I should soon retire and call it a night...have a great weekend everyone.. :Smile:

----------


## toni

And that I should stop thinking about Sawyer, there's no use sulking myself to stone. He's moving away and i won't see him in-2 or 3 years and by that time, he might have forgotten about me  :Frown:

----------


## MysticalWriter

*sigh* so tired...
I ran 4 miles today, I have work..
I ran 2 miles yersterday, I had work
I'm gonna run 4 miles tomorrow, I will have work...
I have toi run everyday =/
By August 1st, my coaches want me at 40 Miles(a week).. which means, by Cross COuntry Season, I will be running at least 48 Miles-50 Miles...

----------


## Niamh

> hahahahahahaha. Wow, I wish I could live in England for at least a year. Or even Ireland. I love the accent of the Irish more then the British. British sound so stuck up quite often.


Ah but there are many different types on accents in Ireland. The standard american idea (ie the leprechaun accent) i think is a galway clare accent. as for A dublin accent...well there are more dialects in Dublin than the whole of Britain. :Biggrin: 


I should really go to bed. These painkillers the doc prescribed are quite strong and are making me feel lightheaded.

----------


## andave_ya

> hahahahahahaha. Wow, I wish I could live in England for at least a year. Or even Ireland. I love the accent of the Irish more then the British. British sound so stuck up quite often.


I'm a regular anglophile. My Mom doesn't like them either for the same reason, and every time I say "long live the English" she says "they're stuck up."

I say, "Mom, no they're not! They're just reserved. Inside they're spunky, and witty, and courteous!"  :Brow:

----------


## Pensive

From the realm of magic, has appeared a magician...

----------


## toni

My neck- doesnt feel like- a neck-. Should- go - to sleep

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking that if a madman is on the loose in Dublin, will my hubby believe me when I tell him, or will he think that I am being silly just cuz I didn't get to go....
 :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

God made man, and, tailor made gentleman  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Should I eat this mango? Will my stomach burst from so much stuffing?

----------


## Pensive

I think I can understand now why people commit suicide...

----------


## applepie

I don't want to start school work again in the morning...

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I hate my job.

----------


## Pensive

Four years ago, the only things I drew horribly in a human figure were arms and hands. Now, it's the whole of it...

Shall I come back to drawing?

----------


## emmsi_*tobyrox*

If you look at your hands, how weird they look!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Something strange happened today. I was sleeping, and in the morning my father came into my room, asking me about his phone charger. When he called me, I woke up, as in, I could hear him, but, I couldn't reply or move or open my eyes. I was infact, saying in my mind/sleep that the charger is in the socket, but the words didn't come out of my mouth. I wanted to speak but I couldn't. Strange....

----------


## Moira

It's too hot, i cannot stand this weather anymore. :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

It's a pity we can't always repay our past mistakes. Or can we?

----------


## Scharphedin2

How sad, that in life, we are so often judged in terms of quantity, speed, numbers, and so rarely in terms of goodness of intent, care, and "quality"...

----------


## samercury

here they go again  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bakiryu



----------


## Lyn

What did I say? Why did I say that? How much of a twat am I? What will he think of me?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Same!!! She popped in again!!

----------


## Pensive

_Babu jee dhere chalna. Piyaar mein zara sanbhalna. Bare dhoke hain is rah mein. Babu jee dhere chalna_...

----------


## Shalot

I am wondering where Idril went. She left and she doesn't come back to play Song Title Game much and that makes me sad.

----------


## dramasnot6

Dare i call?

----------


## Niamh

> 


 :FRlol:  excellent!

sleep good. drinking too much red wine bad!

----------


## Madhuri

I cant think anything rational now...I am really really angry.

----------


## Niamh

holy cow! the heavens have just opened and an ocean of water is pouring down on my house! i dont think i've ever seen rain as heavy!

----------


## Niamh

and now there is thunder!

----------


## Pensive

Everything is so bloody clear, yet it is not. Yes = no.

----------


## Scheherazade

Someone, give me a reason to stay up late, please! Quick!

----------


## smartgirl

to hang out on this cool forum

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I wonder how big my pay check is going to be? Whats that bug doing on my books!!!!!!!!




> Someone, give me a reason to stay up late, please! Quick!


ME! :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## smartgirl

this book is awesome!

----------


## quasimodo1

A reason to stay up late...make a post to every thread on the litnet...that should last at least two nights. quasimodo1

----------


## Pensive

Are those people ill-mannered who don't offer their co-workers what they are eating for lunch?

----------


## Bluebiird

*What would a shaved werewolf look like?*

----------


## Redzeppelin

Where did Shoutgrace go?

----------


## Domer121

Is he really thinking about me??

----------


## Pensive

Damn! All this trouble _Lal Masjid_ has created! Is that what religion teaches? Burning innocent people's cars. Not caring how much it must have costed them to buy it! So many people being killed! That's really terrorism!  :Frown:

----------


## Behemoth

I'm thinking I wish it would stop raining here!!!!

----------


## smartgirl

I'm thinking that I should call him back. He's been constantly calling me, and I've been avoiding him.

Do u think I should?

----------


## kilted exile

I just changed back to the old style forum background for a laugh. I had forgotten quite how bright it was.

----------


## Pensive

A distinction! Yay!  :Banana:

----------


## ktd222

Where are my glasses?

----------


## Shalot

how many movies have had, have now, or are ever going to have a scene in which some character turns the blender on without the lid on it? I guess this happens a lot in the world, and I am glad that there are so many movies out there that serve as a reminder to put the lid on before you blend your smoothie or marguerita.

----------


## Niamh

should have stayed in bed.

----------


## dramasnot6

> should have stayed in bed.


I like to think that for most of the morning  :Tongue: 


I'm thinking about "positive visualization"

----------


## Pensive

We wait, but we figure out one day there was to be no use of that 'constant waiting'. It hurts, and what hurts more is that we are unable to express ourselves. We can't tell anyone what we waited for and why! And why our wait couldn't bring us some good! This is what's bad for people who are expressive - when they can't express themselves. 

Even not on a paper.

----------


## Bluebiird

*When will this tooth fall out? It feels looser than before. 
I should continue that story and see how much I can torture that character*

----------


## samercury

My parents are obsessing way too much about the whole college thing o.O

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I wish I wasn't going to learn how to do CPR tomorrow

----------


## kiz_paws

I wished I had more time to spend here...

----------


## Bluebiird

*How do you think they make Cadbury flakes? They're just so...flaky.*

----------


## Pensive

Oh it looks as if there has been ages since I tasted a toffee!  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

I might need to change my chair.

----------


## ktd222

a water diet might just be the right way to go

----------


## dramasnot6

> a water diet might just be the right way to go


That would be considered a fast.


So much to do, such limited time...

----------


## ktd222

> That would be considered a fast.


Yes. But just until all the fats are broken down

----------


## Dori

mmmm....sandwich.

----------


## symphony

an aspirin perhaps.... -_-

----------


## Pensive

Deep roots are generally not reached by frost!  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

What book should I read next...? Ivanhoe? Quo Vadis? The Brothers Karamazov? War & Peace? Thus Spoke Zarathustra? So many choices...

----------


## Pensive

The flow of the thoughts is so fast that the pen fails. Can there be a pen that follows the slightest notion of thoughts like Harry Potter's Firebolt did?

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I'm kind of thirsty...I don't like this song and I wish I didn't have to work. :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> I'm kind of thirsty...I don't like this song and I wish I didn't have to work.


Then drink water!

----------


## ktd222

Why's my skin glowing?

----------


## Bakiryu

*while mirror-staring* why are my eyes so goldeny?

----------


## Pensive

When would it end?

----------


## Madhuri

> Why's my skin glowing?


Is it love??  :Tongue:

----------


## atiguhya padma

what am I going to write that is in any way meaningful?

----------


## Annamariah

My keyboard isn't working too well... I can write here easily, but when I'm trying to write something in messenger, it just doesn't work.  :Flare:  

I should go and buy some food, because I've got no milk, bread, juice or pretty much anything else to eat or drink here right now...

----------


## toni

its 10 mins to 3am.. hopefully, my mum wont tell me to go to bed again..*siiiiigh* oh wait what was that *stomach rumbles* I am hungry too, haha. I am typing really slowly...l..i..k..e..t..h.i..s.. s.o... my... mom... w..o..n..'..t h..e..a...r t..h...e... k..e..y..b..o..a..r..d..

And right now, I keep lookin at my avy, isn't he cute, he is Gerard Way ~absolutely the cutest frontman in the face of the planet~ My Chemical Romance rocks! oh yea has anyone listened to the album "The Black Parade" You guys should listen, it is smashing!!! in a bang-your-head-kinda-way- bloody hell what am I talking about I must be crazy..(probably the effect of caffiene) hey did I spell caffiene right? It must be caffeine or is it caffiene I dont really know I have dyslexia but it doesn't matter right now maybe I should go to bed for nothing makes sense to me anymore :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

Hypocritism hurts so much! It's funny how people manage to be on good side of the both opposing parties!

----------


## smartgirl

"Tonic" helps me through the hard times

----------


## kilted exile

Chris Berman may be one of the most annoying voices on TV

----------


## Pensive

The road goes on and on...

----------


## kiz_paws

What If.....

such a good idea to start the mind chewing thoughts...

----------


## Countess

I wish my hair wasn't purple. Why did it turn purple? I went from light blonde to dark blonde - it's not supposed to turn purple, not according to the laws of the hairdresser's color wheel. At least I didn't dye it brown, because then it would have turned green - but is it really better to have purple hair as opposed to green? I should shave my head again.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

They honestly don't care...thats what I'm thinking.


I like green!

----------


## Countess

Nobody cares, Mortis Anarchy. You're right.

----------


## aeroport

Wish work would go a bit faster...

----------


## Bakiryu

I wish I didn't have to sleep next to the cat, and the blue highlights on my hair weren't so light.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> Nobody cares, Mortis Anarchy. You're right.


How depressing is that! I'm with you on the Bipolar thing too...

----------


## Pensive

Shall I write those stories down for her?

----------


## ktd222

I just erased what took me a whole afternoon to write

----------


## motherhubbard

I wish this flying brown bug would land so I could squish it!

----------


## AdoreroDio

I'm thinking that I'm glad that there aren't any bugs flying around in the room I'm in. (^:

----------


## Pensive

It's such an unfair world!

----------


## ktd222

I'd like a second chance

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking that if my fingers didn't have their own agenda, maybe then I'd be able to get through the Ballade No.4 (Chopin, piano, ROAR!!!!)  :Flare:

----------


## quasimodo1

To kis paws: So you study the keyboard, and Chopin yet. I had four years of a St. Joe Nun trying to talk me into professional concerts. Did get to play the organ at two seminaries and twice at the national shrine in Washington, DC. Now that's an instrument. Anyway if you're that far into Chopin, just press on. quasi

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking that Quasi is a very kind person to give me such encouragement! Your accomplishments are something to be commended, bravo!

**headed back to the piano bench with new wind in sails**

 :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

I am constantly thinking why boys hardly have last or middle names after their mothers when many girls share names with their fathers (last name)???

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking should I have some water or should I have some nice, chilled white wine.......  :Idea:  
...............WOOT, wine it is!

----------


## Lily Adams

POTATOE!

Oh, Dan Quayle, you slay me.  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

Harry potter!

----------


## quasimodo1

To kiz-paws: You are too kind To Niamh: check out the latest adition to the Yeats thread...think your avatar is in there. quasi

----------


## applepie

What flavor of coffee do I want? Also, what was I thinking to become the person keeping everyone informed of our progress on our group project. It is just one more thing I have to do.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the lot of fun I had today!  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

I think people think a lot, and thinking makes me think, it's a viscious circle!  :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

I'm thinking that I probably look like a filthy monster still having my make-up on and my hair in shabbily places and not taking my bath. Grotesque.

And that change is refreshing.

And that I haven't finished with my essay yet which is due on Saturday.

Princess of procrastination = Me

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Professor of Procrastinology = Me

----------


## Bii

I'm thinking I should go have a bath but I'm too tired and I can't be bothered, but if I don't I'll smell tomorrow.

----------


## Mazi

Hi everybody
I am a university student of English Literature and Language in Iran, and therefore a non-native. Anyway, I have devoted the last 4 years of my life to literature (both Persian and English). I've written some articles on comparative literature, some criticisms(2 of them published in Firdawsi department of English Language and Literature) and also a collection of short stories which if god will, will be published in 3 monthes. This is the first time, I am writing here in this site. Hope I find some good friends here to have literary discussions with. 
Mazi

----------


## Pensive

But the hills that we climbed were seasons out of time...

----------


## Madhuri

From the day I bought my scooty, something or the other is going wrong. Every mishap is related to it  :Rolleyes:  What's wrong??

----------


## Niamh

Maybe the previous owner, if there was one, left and air of bad karma around the scooter... Sorry you've been having such bad problems with it.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the embarrassing situations I had to come across today and yesterday!

----------


## Niamh

You should write them up in A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum. (if you can find it that is.....)

----------


## kilted exile

Why is it when I decide to go camping for the weekend it rains? (left for Killbear park friday lunchtime, it rains nearly all saturday and now I am back here)

----------


## Madhuri

I hate cold, I hate cold, I HATE COLD  :Sick:  why is it that when I start sneezing it goes on and on....atleast 10 times in a row....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Logos

_Why on earth don't some musicians, artists, writers, poets, and other creative types not understand intellectual and copyright laws in their respective countries, if only to protect themselves?_
colour me  :Confused:   :Eek2:   :FRlol:

----------


## toni

X, if you're reading this, I can't log in to my MSN properly :Frown:  But I'll try  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

I don't enjoy my work at all. And I do not have even the slightest idea how to make it interesting...I would like to quit my job, but, then where will I get all the money from....and even if I change my job, I am not sure if it will solve the problem.

----------


## kiz_paws

I am wishing that my eyesight would not keep changing... certainly keeps me hopping on my piano bench, grrrrr

----------


## Niamh

i wish my nose wasnt blocked so i could sing along to sarah brightman

----------


## Pensive

Is this a good thing that we can never be sure about anything or is it a bad thing?  :Frown:

----------


## samercury

Well today was a pretty fun day =D

----------


## kiz_paws

When will those mushrooms stop sprouting in my backyard.... (they are poison and I have a dog, and .... need I say more????) arghhhhhhh !

----------


## Pensive

Together we climbed hills and dreams...

----------


## Stieg

The new computer I am shopping for now and getting next week and how absolutely addicted I am to _Popsicle_ brand popsicles. These are the best things since apple pie! YUM! 

I'll devour anything this brand puts out currently it is Spider-Man popsicles.

----------


## Granny5

How long do I have before everyone starts waking up and my day has to start.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking whether to tell you people what I am thinking or not?  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

I wonder if he is just hitting on me :Frown:

----------


## toni

And somebody help me with my cultural ecology essay!

----------


## Bakiryu

What is Cultural Ecology?!!!???

----------


## Pensive

_Kuch khail nahin hai ishq ki laag
Paani na samjhiay aag hai aag_

_Qawali_ singers can be really good!

----------


## Madhuri

Will I ever be able to see the world? Be at new places, meet new people,see different cultures? or will I die here only?? I would most definitely not want to die without experiencing everything I want to...

----------


## optimisticnad

why wont it stop raining. i need to build an ark and escape. england weather for you!

----------


## kilted exile

I want to be at home watching the Open.....

----------


## formality hater

Ain't that a kick in the head! :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> Will I ever be able to see the world? Be at new places, meet new people,see different cultures? or will I die here only?? I would most definitely not want to die without experiencing everything I want to...


Oh Madhuri, I can understand how bad this longing to travel can be... I hope you get to see the world, visit the places you want to! Be cheerful and hopeful!  :Biggrin:  

And please don't talk about dying now. You seem to be perfectly healthy to me. And as long as there is life, there is hope.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

I can't believe I saw Mutato Muzika on Monday. That is still trying to sink [email protected][email protected] How fortunate I am to live near L.A.

(And this is my 500th post!  :Banana: )

----------


## papayahed

Should I Stay or Should I go????

----------


## grace86

I can't believe I WANT to buy pots and pans...this whole apartment thing is messing around with my priorities.  :Wink:   :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

I need to take a Creative Writing class and mingle with people who can help me see the light...  :Sick:

----------


## amanda_isabel

..my friendster account...


anyione here ever think about the dirt that gets stuck in your belly button??  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> Oh Madhuri, I can understand how bad this longing to travel can be... I hope you get to see the world, visit the places you want to! Be cheerful and hopeful!  
> 
> And please don't talk about dying now. You seem to be perfectly healthy to me. And as long as there is life, there is hope.


Yeah, I know, just litnet or the virtual world doesnt seem enough. All of this in the real world will be more fascinating, I am sure.

And, nah, I won't lighten (sp?) the burden of the Earth so soon...  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 

I am thiniking of having _rasgulla_ and _Besan ka Ladoo_.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> I am thiniking of having _rasgulla_ and _Besan ka Ladoo_.


That's a good way to get yourself cheered up!  :Tongue:

----------


## applepie

I am thinking that it is great to have my house empty of people again :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Madhuri

I am thinking that words like, brain, nerves, swelling in the brain or tumor (benign one) etc. can have such a strong effect on a person, that, eventhough the problem can be solved, he loses all hope. I think that half of the problem will be gone if somehow the person changes the negative thoughts.

----------


## kiz_paws

There is lots to be said about the power of positive thinking, Maddy. Hope you are feeling better today, too! I know how you can get away -- let a book carry you to a new surrounding.... (I know, cheezy, but what the heck)!

I am thinking that if one surrounds themselves in beauty and simplicity, then one will be content. So I am thinking that it is time for me to purge some of my life items.... Here goes... (major house clean up, lol!)

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about pride, how it stops us from saying what we are itching to tell.

----------


## kiobe

Where is everyone? It's 11:30 on a beautiful saturday, why aren't they all on computers?

----------


## Lily Adams

I thinking that I think I pretty much killed the Movie Scenes Game over in the Games forum.  :Tongue:  Just say you give up!  :FRlol:

----------


## Shalot

When is it ever appropriate to use the following smilies:

*Alien:*  :Alien:  
If you put this guy in your post, either before or after you post somethin, Why? What is his significance and what does he (or she - I don't know) convey? Does it mean that what you said is completely off the mark, and that you should join earth with the rest of us? Does anyone care to give an example of why you would use this smilie? 

*Cold:* :Cold:  Why is this one needed? Do you use this when someone posts something harsh in response to your deas? 

I think I have the rest of these LitNet smilies figured out but the alien and the ice block have me totally baffled. Anyone want to enlighten me?

----------


## Stieg

My new computer, dividing time between here and hanging out on some tech geek boards. Can't make the final purchase til Sat or Mon. This is really serious and deep business.  :Smile: 

My reading has temporarily ceased altogether.

----------


## ozbey

I lost a very important document and now i'm thinking where can it be?

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about a friend and hoping he does well in that contest of his!

----------


## Lily Adams

I'm thinking that 68 65 78 61 64 65 63 69 6D 61 6C is awesome and it's really quite fun and challenging writing messages in it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

goldfish crackers are tasty

----------


## kiz_paws

And a slice of lemon at the bottom of a tall glass of ice cold water makes the world go round  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

If only I could understand every language in the world...

----------


## Lily Adams

Toil is stupid!

----------


## ktd222

Should I buy wool socks in the summer time?

----------


## kiz_paws

Why are there only 24 meagre hours in a day...

----------


## Poetess

my dead friend..

----------


## symphony

Like always, just after writing a poem I'm now feeling excited and weird.
Cant sleep now and it's....weird.

----------


## kiz_paws

Those clothes hanging on the line are not going to march into the house by themselves....  :Alien:

----------


## Pensive

Even the most sensible of us sometimes wish to have the things which are nothing but based on dreams!

----------


## quasimodo1

To Kiz=paws: This is the second time you referenced the pianno instruction and/or presentation. I am curious if you play pro or are learning to or just how far you are into keyboard and classic. Last time you mentioned playing Chopin and I was an organist and pianno player in DC for the school and continue playing whenever I get near a keyboard. Guess I'm just being nosy but would love to know your purpose musical. Sincerely, quasimodo1

----------


## Madhuri

I am thinking of the home that I will be shifting to. I have started looking for houses, it will be a rented place. It will be my first taste of independent living and I am so looking forward to it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> I am thinking of the home that I will be shifting to. I have started looking for houses, it will be a rented place. It will be my first taste of independent living and I am so looking forward to it.


I hope you get to find the right house.  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

Thinking of where might my sister be now!

----------


## Shalot

there's nothing more appetizing than a giant hamburger being carelessly dropped onto a shiny white surface so that we can see each layer of its greasy, bulky, goodness. 

Even more appetizing is the hamburger with chili sauce on it. It's just as big and bulky as the original hamburger that they sling at the camera, but this one has chili sauce on it and that sauce drips onto a pair of pristine khackis and the guy eating it swipes at the chili on his pants and then slurps it off his finger. Aren't you hungry yet?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## applepie

I love the smell of home cooking mmmmmmm. My whole kitchen smells of raspberries from the jam I just finished making and I love it when the house smells of good food.

----------


## Lily Adams

I like taking screencaps.

----------


## pinkmoon

I'm thinking of what am I going to eat after I leave my pc :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

Freakazoid is one of the best cartoons. Ever.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I'm sleepy...wonder what I'm going to do after dinner...........oh yeah, STUDY!  :Sick:

----------


## motherhubbard

do I have enough wall paper to cover the bathroom

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Only an hour left at work.....yippee :FRlol:

----------


## hockeychick8792

I need to finish cleaning my room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## malwethien

How come there are so many "invented" storylines in the Ranma 1/2 Anime and why didn't they just include a lot of the good storylines found in the Ranma 1/2 Manga instead?!?!?!

----------


## vheissu

Need to go food shopping....but it's about to rain!!!!

----------


## dramasnot6

I need to start writing things down...

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the treat I am going to get from my cousin!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  Can't wait to hear her exams' result out and congratulate her.  :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

Thinking about our Independence Day which has happened to be today.....all the celebrations......and how I missed a show........

----------


## formality hater

Thinking about a lot of things including the treat Pensive got from her cousin? :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking why is formality asking for the information she already knows! Hmmmm I hope someone has not put a memory charm on her!  :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking that my dog really and truly believes that she can 'catch' those birdies that are dancing on the lawn right in front of the window that she is now guarding. If you could put your ear on your screen, you might hear the thunderous barking that is going on as a result... **SIGH**  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Aren't we all to some extent hypocrites? But yes, some more than the others!  :Frown:

----------


## Annamariah

I think about yesterday: My friends threw me a surprise party (my birthday was a week ago)  :Smile:

----------


## Lyn

I am so excited about all the things that are going to happen in the next three months  :Smile:

----------


## kitten

:Bawling:  I'm thinking about how much menopause rots, and how most posters on this site are WAY too young to know...  :Frown:

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

I am thinking about chocolate babka.. and how it is taking me back to an episode of Seinfeld.. where Jerry and Elaine goes to buy a chocolate babka.. but gets a cinnamon babka instead since there was a hair in the only chocolate babka left at the shop...

----------


## kitten

> I am thinking about chocolate babka.. and how it is taking me back to an episode of Seinfeld.. where Jerry and Elaine goes to buy a chocolate babka.. but gets a cinnamon babka instead since there was a hair in the only chocolate babka left at the shop...


 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  Look to the cookie!!!

----------


## Shalot

where is my book? I hid password in there and I need it to get into a website and I can't find it 

GRRRRR Frustration and Cuss Words.

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

I`m thinking of making a move.. towards south... 
I'm unemployed in north right now...
hmmmmm....

----------


## malwethien

I'm thinking of the "poem" "Tomorrow sees undone, what happens not today; Indecision brings delays. Days lost lamenting lost days." and wondering who wrote it originally....??

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about school which is about to open. How would it be? Would there be new grade fellows? How they would be? And most of all would studies be any difficult?

----------


## Lily Adams

...Can it be?! A tangible opportunity...to go to a Mark Mothersbaugh ART SHOW?!?!?!?! *cries tears of joy*

I MUST GO.




> I am thinking about school which is about to open. How would it be? Would there be new grade fellows? How they would be? And most of all would studies be any difficult?


I'm thinking the same thing...especially that last part.

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Hmmmmm
3 1/2 more hours of work then....yippee a weekend off. :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

why wont the cat outside my window not go away! or at least stop crying!

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

My brother is an idiot.

----------


## Madhuri

Why did my client call me for work today when he hasn't finished his part, yet??  :Frown:  He calls me asking me to test this website, saying all is done now, and it's ready for testing. I come, and I find that he is still working on it  :Rolleyes: . Why did he call me so early?? He then asks me to wait, which is what I am doing. It's 3:40 pm here, I don't know when will I start and when will my work finish  :Frown:  Tomorrow is the release and I don't know till what time I will have to sit here  :Rolleyes:

----------


## formality hater

Why do I care about the stupid interview...

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

i'm thinking about... edmund fitzgerald.

----------


## Niamh

why are irish men such idiots

----------


## Pensive

> why are irish men such idiots


All can't be!

----------


## Bakiryu

> why are irish men such idiots


Noooooo! I used to fancy irish men!  :Bawling:  with their cute accents and all.

----------


## kiz_paws

What a good summer it has been...  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Bakiryu

School is boring....miss being on litnet all day and reading webcomics....

----------


## Madhuri

Don't feel like going for work.

----------


## Niamh

why do people always forget to put the H at the end of my name when spelling it?

----------


## Madhuri

I am thinking of the dinner that I have to go to this Saturday. I don't know why I agreed, when I knew I didn't want to go....All my colleagues are going, so, I HAVE TO go as well  :Rolleyes:  If I don't go, she won't feel bad, but, she will always remember that I didn't show up. I couldn't think of any excuse of not going. And, during the dinner i'll have to laugh at the lame jokes and pretend to be having a good time.  :Rolleyes:   :Bawling:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I am thinking of the dinner that I have to go to this Saturday. I don't know why I agreed, when I knew I didn't want to go....All my colleagues are going, so, I HAVE TO go as well  If I don't go, she won't feel bad, but, she will always remember that I didn't show up. I couldn't think of any excuse of not going. And, during the dinner i'll have to laugh at the lame jokes and pretend to be having a good time.


Let me go on your behalf Madhuri. I love free food and company of beautiful people (I hope they are beautiful) if not then they have to be rich ok  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> Let me go on your behalf Madhuri. I love free food and company of beautiful people (I hope they are beautiful) if not then they have to be rich ok


Yes please...You are most welcome to go....There are more guys and less girls. The guys can only talk about how much they can drink in one sitting and some other useless stuff  :Sick:  and the girls really have nothing to talk about  :Rolleyes:  . The food is free, I can't say much about the beauty of the company, and they are not rich, just like me they are struggling and surviving. Still interested??

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Yes please...You are most welcome to go....There are more guys and less girls. The guys can only talk about how much they can drink in one sitting and some other useless stuff  and the girls really have nothing to talk about  . The food is free, I can't say much about the beauty of the company, and they are not rich, just like me they are struggling and surviving. Still interested??


I don't like the company of men very much - they are total bores!!! ;-( Women on the other hand are interesting and they can engage you in a decent conversation and they smell nice and will not rip your head off when being offended in a conversation ;-)

Free food is tempting...hum...beauty of the company and not many women...oh well free food it is then - I can make my own intelligent conversation and look at myself in a mirror ;-)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> I don't like the company of men very much - they are total bores!!! ;-( Women on the other hand are interesting and they can engage you in a decent conversation and they smell nice and will not rip your head off when being offended in a conversation ;-)


You have to talk to the girls to find that out.




> Free food is tempting...hum...beauty of the company and not many women...oh well free food it is then - I can make my own intelligent conversation and look at myself in a mirror ;-)


The food is free, but the host is cooking it herself, and maybe for the first time for such a big gathering. So, be careful  :Tongue: . I am sure you can make up some intelligent conversation. And, i'll see that the mirror you look into is the one that tells lies  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 

Oh, btw, could you make up some good exuse for my absence?? 


Right now I am thinking that I should better sleep, else I will wake up at noon, and surely my boss will kick me out...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You have to talk to the girls to find that out.


Are they not much of a conversationalist? I thought all women are!! It is genetic. They can chat hours about the colour of a particular shoe  :Biggrin: 




> The food is free, but the host is cooking it herself, and maybe for the first time for such a big gathering. So, be careful . I am sure you can make up some intelligent conversation. And, i'll see that the mirror you look into is the one that tells lies


 :Biggrin:  




> Oh, btw, could you make up some good exuse for my absence??


Sure. Madhuri can't make it. She is getting married to one-eyed bachelor from Bangalore  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

> and they smell nice and will not rip your head off when being offended in a conversation ;-)


They don't? This is news to me who has been known to rip quite a few heads off when I'm being offended.  :Wink: 


Thinking ... if I could have been born 60 - 58 years earlier I would have been so much happier. Except I'd possibly have been dead at 22 and still not in the right place at the right time. *sighs*

----------


## NikolaiI

My thoughts are being dominated by Cinnamon Girl, the song I am listening to! Drat the mind control! And, wandering from that I think about people who can't say cinnamon correctly, my brother who has graduated from that camp.

I am thinking happy thoughts because I made plans with a friend to buy a CD and listen to it tomorrow (Pentangle) and also go to Lawrence on Saturday. I've got two friends from my hometown live there, both very close, one one of my oldest, and as of yet I haven't been there to see them, though they came to see me twice. Now I get to return the visits.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> They don't? This is news to me who has been known to rip quite a few heads off when I'm being offended.


I meant physically  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> Are they not much of a conversationalist? I thought all women are!! It is genetic. They can chat hours about the colour of a particular shoe


I can tell you one thing, all they do is giggle at any and everything  :Rolleyes:  . But, that chat thing is sooo exaggerated  :Rolleyes: 




> Sure. Madhuri can't make it. She is getting married to one-eyed bachelor from Bangalore


Is he a pirate? Does he look like Johnny Depp? *dreamy eyed* Does he wear an eye-patch? Will he wear one too that day? Why Bangalore?? It's such a boring place, full of techies only  :Sick:  There's no place like Dilli in the whole wide world  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: .

But, yeah, that's an interesting excuse.

I am thinking of the work that I should do today. *sigh*

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Is he a pirate?


You like the Rough Type ha ;-) (let me just strike you off my list...)  :Biggrin: 




> Does he look like Johnny Depp?


Perhaps not because he may be not gay ;-)




> Does he wear an eye-patch?


May be - he can wear anything you want - even a tutu  :Biggrin: 




> Will he wear one too that day?


I am sure he will  :Biggrin: 




> Why Bangalore?? It's such a boring place, full of techies only


Hey I am a techie :-(




> There's no place like Dilli in the whole wide world  .


More than England pleasant and green land  :Biggrin: ?
Nay!!!  :Biggrin: 

Today I am thinking : am I a butterfly dreaming that I am a man?

----------


## Madhuri

> You like the Rough Type ha ;-) (let me just strike you off my list...)


I was on your list??  :Eek2:  Thank God, I am off it now  :Biggrin: .




> May be - he can wear anything you want - even a tutu


Yeah. That would be great !! What's a tutu, btw?  :Confused: 




> Hey I am a techie :-(


I know. So am I. It's just doesn't interest me to have the same environment and talks in the office and outside it too..  :Sick: 




> More than England pleasant and green land ?
> Nay!!!


Never been to England. But, I have heard it's always raining there. It's cold, dark, grey and overcast all the time, the Sun is up till 11:00 pm, when it's supposed to be the night  :Rolleyes: . _Dilli_ is a zillion times better  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 




> Today I am thinking : am I a butterfly dreaming that I am a man?


In short -- You are confused  :Tongue: 

I am thinking -- Why does my client call me for work on a Sunday, and then he disappears for the entire week?  :Rolleyes:  Where is he??

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I was on your list??


It was a joke  :Biggrin: 




> Yeah. That would be great !! What's a tutu, btw?


Something that a Ballet Dancer wears.




> Never been to England. But, I have heard it's always raining there. It's cold, dark, grey and overcast all the time, the Sun is up till 11:00 pm, when it's supposed to be the night . _Dilli_ is a zillion times better


The Global Warming has Changed All that Madhuri  :Biggrin: 




> In short -- You are confused


Like thinking of Maya.

I am thinking of Maya.

----------


## kiz_paws

I want to be back on the beaches collecting beach treasures and walking along the foamy shores...

----------


## Madhuri

> Like thinking of Maya.
> 
> I am thinking of Maya.


Maya, as in, the illusionary world? or a person named Maya?

I am thinking of the pizza I am going to have in half an hour  :Banana:

----------


## samercury

It's finally not that cold

----------


## kiz_paws

And once again I am wondering who the heck is the user *!_!* that mysteriously comes and goes and never posts but is here a LOT!  :Alien:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> And once again I am wondering who the heck is the user *!_!* that mysteriously comes and goes and never posts but is here a LOT!


I'm wondering what you are talking about...deeply curious now.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking the brighter side of this headache is that I got to see the early morning today.

----------


## Shalot

I just love these hospital dramas.

----------


## Madhuri

> And once again I am wondering who the heck is the user *!_!* that mysteriously comes and goes and never posts but is here a LOT!


Kiz, I have seen that user too, and wondered the same.

I am thinking it's too hot outside.

----------


## kiz_paws

Thank you, Maddy, I was beginning to wonder about myself and my burning quest about this *!_!* business! And good luck with that dinner you described above -- you made me smile about that!  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

> Thank you, Maddy, I was beginning to wonder about myself and my burning quest about this *!_!* business! And good luck with that dinner you described above -- you made me smile about that!


Yeah, that dreaded dinner  :Frown:  I know I will come up with some very lame excuse, that will show my absence as not wanting to come. The excuse Lote gave will just not work  :Tongue: 

Good luck with your quest !  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> The excuse Lote gave will just not work


What!!! one-eyed groom excuse not good enough!!!
They must be heartless bunch  :Biggrin:

----------


## callan

how the hell do you work this sight!!!

----------


## Madhuri

> What!!! one-eyed groom excuse not good enough!!!
> They must be heartless bunch


Lote, if I listen to you and make this excuse, they will be rolling on the floor laughing  :Rolleyes: 

I am thinking --

_Kar raha tha gham-e-jahan ka hisab
aaj tum yaad behisaab aaye_

I was calculating the amount of my sorrows today
and your memories came to me countless times

----------


## Niamh

going to have a shower

----------


## Themis

Writing with only one simple plot is so much easier than trying to fit five different versions of one story into one plot.

----------


## DeathAngel

...queiro pollo y papas fritas por favor, con bistec,
muy muy hot sauce,

my room smells like bananas...

----------


## Annamariah

I'm thinking about sunday... That will be the day when I'm moving out from my childhood home  :Eek2:

----------


## Niamh

Goodnight! I'm back in work tomorrow, so need as much sleep as possible!

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I think my brains are falling out of my nose...or going to burst out of my face. Not cool man. :Frown:   :Sick:

----------


## Pensive

Health is very very important!

----------


## Themis

With the words of P. A. : "Hollodaro! ... Hollari, hollaro, hallihallo!"  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Yeah, and am wondering how Maddy's dinner went... if she went!  :Wink:  

As well, our friend *! !*  is back, and yet no posts..... hmmmmm...  :Idea:  

But the one bit of info that little *! !*  leaves us with is this site: www.oshelpers.com 

And I ask myself ... Self, are you being paranoid?

No, just nice to mingle with the usernames, and little *! !*  does not mingle...

Another day in the life...  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

> Yeah, and am wondering how Maddy's dinner went... if she went!


I was working till 8:30 in the evening and by that time I was so hungry that nothing else but food was on my mind, so I went. That was the reasoning I gave myself for going to the dinner  :Blush:   :Tongue: . And, to my surprise it was much better that I had expected. The environment was home like and we all were just lounging around chatting and eating, it was very informal, the type of environment where I feel comfortable. So, all in all it was good.




> As well, our friend *! !*  is back, and yet no posts..... hmmmmm...  
> 
> But the one bit of info that little *! !*  leaves us with is this site: www.oshelpers.com


Ahan. What does this person do with this site on litnet? The mystery factor behind this user is growing.




> And I ask myself ... Self, are you being paranoid?
> 
> No, just nice to mingle with the usernames, and little *! !*  does not mingle...
> 
> Another day in the life...


Nah, you are not paranoid, just curious. Have you been reading detective stories lately?  :Tongue: 


I am thinking that I should go outside and do something. But I have no idea what to do and it's so hot.

----------


## Madhuri

----------------------

----------


## Themis

Something smells like cheese cake ("Topfenstrudel") ... but must be asian vegetables with rice.

----------


## Madhuri

I am blank right now.

----------


## rabid reader

> I am blank right now.


What interesting thoughts, dig a little deeper see if this _blank_ holds meaning. FOr me I am think, "God there has got to be atleast thirteen grammar mistakes in my post about not banning books"

----------


## Madhuri

I am excited about today evening. I am going to have my hands painted with _mehndi_, because tomorrow is our festival _Rakhi_ (festival for brothers and sisters). My brothers are not here, but I have sent them their _Rakhi's_. But, i'll do my bit, whatever I can in their absence. I am so looking forward to the evening. I looove _mehndi_ and it's smell..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I am excited about today evening. I am going to have my hands painted with _mehndi_, because tomorrow is our festival _Rakhi_ (festival for brothers and sisters). My brothers are not here, but I have sent them their _Rakhi's_. But, i'll do my bit, whatever I can in their absence. I am so looking forward to the evening. I looove _mehndi_ and it's smell..


Sadly smell of Mehndi gives me a headache :-(
But I very much like painted hands on a women  :Biggrin: 

I am thinking where is everyone gone.

----------


## Madhuri

> Sadly smell of Mehndi gives me a headache :-(
> But I very much like painted hands on a women 
> 
> I am thinking where is everyone gone.


Yeah, some people don't like the smell. I like the whole process of it, from the time they put the _mehndi_ oil on the palms, the way they slowly make the design, then later how I put lemon and sugar mixture to keep it from falling, and then keeping it for the whole night to get a dark shade.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

Do you get to see these things in England?

----------


## dramasnot6

Some TV would be nice right about now...ugh....

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Yeah, some people don't like the smell. I like the whole process of it, from the time they put the _mehndi_ oil on the palms, the way they slowly make the design, then later how I put lemon and sugar mixture to keep it from falling, and then keeping it for the whole night to get a dark shade.  
> 
> Do you get to see these things in England?


Yep. Just went to a wedding last week :-)

----------


## Divine Comedy

Thinking where my friend has got lost today. He went for dinner and I have not seen him since then... He was sad that his crush tied him rakhi today... So not sure where the weeping willow has gone... Wondering and thinking about him  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Thinking where my friend has got lost today. He went for dinner and I have not seen him since then... He was sad that his crush tied him rakhi today... So not sure where the weeping willow has gone... Wondering and thinking about him


Ouch. He must have hated that! 

I am thinking how good faith can be for the achievement of happiness...

----------


## Madhuri

> Thinking where my friend has got lost today. He went for dinner and I have not seen him since then... He was sad that his crush tied him rakhi today... So not sure where the weeping willow has gone... Wondering and thinking about him


Oops ! His world must have fallen apart  :Tongue:  I remember when we were in school these things happened a lot. I know the vice-versa used to happen to me, none of the guys liked me and would ask me to tie rakhi  :Rolleyes:  I wasn't hurting anyone, then why did they ask me to do that?  :Bawling:

----------


## Divine Comedy

I know he was quite upset :Frown:  But its ok... I have been through the same phase... My ex - crush told me that he thinks me as his sweet little sis... That was devastating... But thats just a phase... You move on and you meet better people in life. Thinkining twice thats exactly how life is. You just have to move on though you cant forget....  :Smile:

----------


## Granny5

Hey, what is tie rakhi mean?

----------


## Madhuri

> Hey, what is tie rakhi mean?


Rakhi is a festival for brothers and sisters, where the sister has to tie a rakhi / a embellished thread on the hand of her brother. It has a story behind, but it basically shows the love between a brother and a sister and also a pledge taken by the brother that he will protect his sister in all times.

So, if there is a guy who is not interested in a girl and he knows that she has a crush on him, he may ask her to tie the rakhi, which will make them brother and sister. And similarly if the guy has a crush, the girl might ask him to be her brother, thereby ending all hopes that the crush might have. A very powerful way to keep away unwanted attention.

----------


## Divine Comedy

Raksha means 'protection' The sister ties a colored thread (raakhi) on the brother's wrist to remind him that he is to protect her during times of adversity, and it is believed that the sister protects her brother by virtue of the fact that she prays that her brother is always saved from harm's way always, and in every way. Indrani tied it on Lord Indra's wrist to protect him while He warred with the Demons.

I hope this helps.... Granny5

----------


## Demian

My current thought is that I think entirely too much...

----------


## Riesa

moksha

----------


## Nightshade

2 racist encounters in a week ... what is the world coming to , and the annoying thing is you cant exacty stand up to them when they are a foot and more taller than you. 

grrrrrrrrrrrr :Mad:   :Rage:

----------


## Themis

I wish I could paint well.  :Frown:  Or describe things better. Mostly I've got a picture in my head, knowing exactly how something is supposed to look but I just can't describe it as well as I'd like to.

----------


## Bakiryu

> Rakhi


I've always loved this! Ever since I read about. Got any bracelet pics?

India is so colorful. Why don't we have any cool holidays?  :Bawling:

----------


## Lily Adams

Leona Helmsley leaves 12 million dollars to her maltese in her will and completely ignores some of her relatives, and doesn't even bother leaving any of her abundant wealth to any charities or towards any positive world-changing causes.

Why? Pet dogs already have the best life there is if they're taken care of.

It's a Beautiful World.

----------


## toni

*waaahhh I missed you guys i love you all!Seeing this brown page made me tear a bit thinking of the family I made here! ~woo~ oh boy does it feel good to be back! oohh and I see there are a lot of new members too meet and a lot of interesting threads to read! And quite a lot of birthdays I missed as well.. I apologize for that. WAAAHH I"M BACK! I LOVE YOU ALL(((* hugs**

----------


## Shalot

> Leona Helmsley leaves 12 million dollars to her maltese in her will and completely ignores some of her relatives, and doesn't even bother leaving any of her abundant wealth to any charities or towards any positive world-changing causes.
> 
> Why? Pet dogs already have the best life there is if they're taken care of.
> 
> It's a Beautiful World.


I thought she did leave some money for charities. I did hear she left money to two grandkids and cut the other two out. Still, I can't believe she left that much money to a dog. She must have loved it very much.

----------


## Madhuri

> I've always loved this! Ever since I read about. Got any bracelet pics?
> 
> India is so colorful. Why don't we have any cool holidays?


Something like this --



or this





I am thinking I have eaten so much.

----------


## Nightshade

Im a big idiot, my mum was right this is impossible.... *sigh* Note to self if you are ever rearanging the furniture dont put up the one pice of unmovable furniture up before you get everything else near where you want it or you may end up stuck.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Divine Comedy

Am thinking what I should do.... It seems pretty jobless here... I just become out spaced like I am right now when my friend does not message me and runs away for some stupid meeting somewhere... He has been doing this for a while now... am thinking how I can bash him up when he is back from his stupid meetings......

----------


## Lily Adams

> I thought she did leave some money for charities. I did hear she left money to two grandkids and cut the other two out. Still, I can't believe she left that much money to a dog. She must have loved it very much.


Did she really now? *researches*

I've just read an article that says that "the Helmsleys were very generous charties". So yeah. My mistake. But she still cut out some of her relatives, and you've gotta admit...all the senseless money wasting...there is no point in giving a dog 12 million dollars. That's ridiculous. Like it can do anything with it. She still could have changed the world more with that money.

It seems to me that all the richest, most powerful people in this world don't do enough to help out. It bugs me. Bill Gates and all of those other people could literally change the world. Really. 

I do know that there are famous rich people who do try, and I admire them for that.

----------


## Bakiryu

I wish I had more time. School is stressing me already.

----------


## Lily Adams

I...need to see Wes Anderson films. *eyes get all big and watery*

AND BUY THE SOUNDTRACKS TO THEM.

I'm crying. *sniff* That music...IS HEAVENLY.

----------


## Madhuri

So much work and so little time *sigh* What am I doing here on litnet when I should be working?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Goodfella

My exams

----------


## toni

Ah, well... my job isn't going so well... they are taking so long to give me that darned piece of writing work.. oh come on gimme this break! I need money! My 8-year old friends are already giving me lists of what they want for Christmas  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

Tea tea tea tea tea tea I want tea tea tea tea tea ....

----------


## Madhuri

I am thinking -- When was the last time I did star gazing? Ages ago, I guess. Today, when I came out of my office, and was about to leave, I just looked up towards the sky, and I saw it full of stars. I stood there for a few seconds, my eyes stuck on this one particular star, I was thinking -- Is it moving? Is it moving fast? Or slow? And then I remembered that I used to do this a lot when I was a little girl. How much I miss those good old days *sigh*

----------


## Nightshade

hummmmm ohhhhhhh light headed.....

----------


## Themis

Being awake at half past three (a.m.) brings no advantages at all.  :Yawnb:

----------


## quasimodo1

To Themis: Chamomile tea, hot with alot of whole milk works for me.

----------


## Nightshade

Good morning world  :Wave:   :Biggrin: -- ok I cant spell with one hand :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bakiryu

is anyone else awake?

----------


## Nightshade

Me... though Id better get ready for work

----------


## Themis

> To Themis: Chamomile tea, hot with alot of whole milk works for me.


Thank you.  :Smile:  I'll be sure to try that next time.

----------


## toni

i wish someone would play this game with me  :Frown:  



www.lost.eu/626b2

----------


## Madhuri

My favourite book by Stienbeck will be East of Eden. I like that book more than Grapes of Wrath.  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

Whats another word for knees?

----------


## Shalot

Valerian Root smells terrible.

----------


## Shalot

> Yeah, and am wondering how Maddy's dinner went... if she went!  
> 
> As well, our friend *! !*  is back, and yet no posts..... hmmmmm...  
> 
> But the one bit of info that little *! !*  leaves us with is this site: www.oshelpers.com 
> 
> And I ask myself ... Self, are you being paranoid?
> 
> No, just nice to mingle with the usernames, and little *! !*  does not mingle...
> ...


yeah yeah yeah, I myself was curious about ! ! and tried clicking on the link and got the little revolving circle for a long long time and never ever got to the site and got paranoid and now i wonder if i should run my virus checker thinga-majig-

----------


## Bakiryu

> yeah yeah yeah, I myself was curious about ! ! and tried clicking on the link and got the little revolving circle for a long long time and never ever got to the site and got paranoid and now i wonder if i should run my virus checker thinga-majig-


Dude, that's just creepy. I got to the site but it was just a travel/desing thingy. Who's !_!?

----------


## kiz_paws

And so it goes -- *WHO IS !_!* ?!?
Perhaps it is something thrown into our lives, much like the monkeys on the wing of the airplane....??? [remember THAT?]

And yes, run that virus check!  :Eek2:

----------


## Pensive

The hot weather is getting into me, making me crappy.

----------


## LadyWentworth

That I really should be cleaning my house rather than being online! I will do anything to avoid dusting and straightening up. I am desperate, though. I swear you could write the Declaration in it!

----------


## Madhuri

It's 2:18 AM here. Why am I awake?

----------


## Nightshade

Why did I say I would go into work.... I want to stay in bed and read.

----------


## Madhuri

I wish I could get a whole day to sleep. I haven't slept properly in the last 15 days or so. I just need some time to sleep properly.

----------


## muhsin

My brother promises to give me some money later in the day. Wish he'll fulfil his promise--is my thought.

----------


## Lily Adams

I should stop shooting myself in the foot by staying up so late on a school night, don't you think?

*sigh*

'Night everyone.

----------


## NikolaiI

Meditation is so good for that! I think if you have stayed up a few hours past your bedtime, but then spend _another_ 15 or 30 minutes awake, just to meditate, you will be very surprised at how awake and refreshed you are the next day!

My thoughts from a little earlier: I have the Mario brothers music in my head! Oh no!!! But then later I got ELO back in my head...Yours Truly 2095 actually. A wonderful song...

----------


## Nightshade

Think helpful.........

----------


## Virgil

I ought to join you guys on putting a picture of a gorgeous hunk as an avatar, but I can't shrink photos of myself that small.  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

To sleep, perchance to dream...

----------


## kiz_paws

> I ought to join you guys on putting a picture of a gorgeous hunk as an avatar, but I can't shrink photos of myself that small.


 :Wink:  

And I rather like that muppet look that is hot around here lately!  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

bogie wogie sheep

----------


## Themis

Few songs make me so happy as these manage to do.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

"Look over there, a dead racoon of the future!"

----------


## Nightshade

_Oh Danny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling
From glen to glen, and down the mountain side_

What is it about _Danny boy_  that always starts me off....its the irish blood. And one of the best reasons to watch the last night of the proms.
I want to listen to _All through the night_  in english now....although the welsh version is beautiful.

----------


## Niamh

> _Oh Danny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling
> From glen to glen, and down the mountain side_
> 
> What is it about _Danny boy_  that always starts me off....its the irish blood. And one of the best reasons to watch the last night of the proms.
> I want to listen to _All through the night_  in english now....although the welsh version is beautiful.


I must admit that i really enjoyed the proms tonight. I love that song. sang along to most of them.

----------


## Nightshade

ahh my mum used to sing the whole last bit to us as luualabyes as I said to her earlier with 5 kids its no wonder her knees have given out all that bobbing! 
But did you see the audiance won tonight! 
Ive just given out how weird and geeky our house is with the making an event of the proms.

But I didnt know that The march of pomp and circumstance ( Otherwise known as Land of hope and glory) was inspired by _Othello_ ... you learn something knew every minute.

----------


## Niamh

> ahh my mum used to sing the whole last bit to us as luualabyes as I said to her earlier with 5 kids its no wonder her knees have given out all that bobbing! 
> But did you see the audiance won tonight! 
> Ive just given out how weird and geeky our house is with the making an event of the proms.
> 
> But I didnt know that The march of pomp and circumstance ( Otherwise known as Land of hope and glory) was inspired by _Othello_ ... you learn something knew every minute.


No i didt know that. We sat around drinking wine watching it.! Had to admit i couldnt stop laughing when the audience were bobbing up and down to the sailor tune, name of which has excaped me momentarily. Did you know one of the tune in the medly of sea tunes is also used as a hymn (words changed) and was originally writen by Handel? :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

What! You werent bobbing too? *gasps* Thats the whole point to see if you can beat the orchestra or fall down.

No I didnt know that actually another interesting fact ...I wonder if its the really nice one....my fav?

----------


## Niamh

Its called See the conquering hero come.

Argh.... This is the only version i could find.

----------


## Nightshade

youtube have last years up and that section is always the same...
but no my fav is the hornpipe one according to wiki that would be _Jacks the lad_ but I dont think Ive ever heard any of them sung...

----------


## Themis

I really like the Pope. Pity, I couldn't come and watch his sermon on Friday or today when he visited Vienna.

----------


## Lily Adams

I promise I'll do lots of homework when I get home from school today!  :Bawling:  It's too early...*falls asleep on keyboard*

And being on the computer this long doing basically nothing in the morning is making me feel nervous...like I'm gunna be late for school or something...>.> <.<

----------


## Madhuri

Why did I say to my cleint that I will be up till late in the night and can do the work if he wants me to  :Rolleyes:  ? It's almost 12 in the night and he is asking me if I can do the testing  :Frown:  What can I say -- No, I want to sleep, so stop buzzing me; I don't know why I told you that I will be available?  :Rolleyes:  Such bad decisions I take  :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

Ah sweet hypocrisy. How well you do turn out to be for some people!

----------


## Madhuri

I am thinking that maybe my comp will crash or something will go wrong with the display card.

----------


## Nightshade

How odd the old style looks now that Im used to the new one.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

I love it when I type "Englsih" instead of "English" on my English paper. It makes me feel like a real English honors student.  :FRlol: 

I'm saying "English" too much. Now it sounds funny.

----------


## LadyWentworth

It is SO COLD in here!

----------


## applepie

Maybe no one will notice if I leave the dishes for the morning. Better yet, maybe the dish fairy will come and clean them for me. That would be perfect :Wink:

----------


## Kaltrina

If I could be a child again, if only... then I would not feel this bitterness every day ...  :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

Kaltrina! how are you where have you been?  :Wave:

----------


## Kaltrina

hey there Nightshade... I have been here but not ready to socialize...  :Smile: 
how are you?  :Wave:

----------


## Nightshade

fine thanks ....  :Biggrin:  :Nod:

----------


## vheissu

I need some aspirin....and to get out of this depressing building!

----------


## Granny5

I'm thinking of everything I need to get done today, housework, laundry, make some calls, read, color my hair, etc. but I will not get anything done cause I'm really lazy when I'm not at work.

----------


## Madhuri

I am thinking about my upcoming trip to _Udaipur_, city of lakes and then to Mount Abu, which is a hill station and has many ancient temples.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Im lazy and I dont want to go to the doctor....... :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

I'm wondering where my employees is, I sent him to the clinic 2 hours ago.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I should finish my Booster Juice while I walk to class, or I'm going to be late for my chemistry lecture.

----------


## Themis

Hyacinth24's signature is rather funny. There are some words in there that actually mean something and some that are written wrongly. And of course, a lot of mumbo-jumbo.

----------


## Niamh

Bah Humbug!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Bah Humbug!


But it's not Christmas yet!

Tiny upside to living next to my high school stadium: They just played "Rock Lobster" on the speakers. *dances*

So is Muppet Week over on Saturday or what?

----------


## totyfroty

I am thinking about my little niece. Missed her SO much.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPP. But its only 4 PM.... :Frown:

----------


## samercury

To take chem or to not take chem?  :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

Samers!  :Wave:  
But that wasnt what I was thinking a minute ago...  :Biggrin:  which was cold  :Cold:  why is it always so cold early in the morning?

----------


## Madhuri

I am thinking of my grandmother. I am also thinking of how some near and dear ones constantly attack on my self-esteem, and they way they make me feel small all the time. I wish I could run to a place away from such people.

----------


## Pensive

> I am thinking of my grandmother. I am also thinking of how some near and dear ones constantly attack on my self-esteem, and they way they make me feel small all the time. I wish I could run to a place away from such people.


Don't we all wish that sometimes? Madhuri, running up might not be possible and a good idea, make up your mind that you have to face them. I know it's not as easy as it sounds but worth a try...

----------


## Idril

I'm thinking that I'm very lucky to have such a good friend who is able to lift my spirits in the darkest of times.

----------


## Riesa

aw. 

I'm thinking of those sexy feet of Idrils and what she's capable of doing with them.

 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :Wink:  walking, that is.

----------


## Idril

:FRlol:   :FRlol: 

I do have pretty feet and they are mighty...and quite dexterous.  :Biggrin: 

And now I'm thinking I really need to quit have this much fun and get back to my dreary life.  :Wink:

----------


## Shalot

good lord I've been on litnet all day. I have got to GO! (game starts in two hours and the house is a mess, I didn't work out and we have no appetizers *panic*)

----------


## BulletproofDork

I'm in the library, and I'm thinking that the guy next to me really needs to turn down his ipod.

----------


## andave_ya

Really. I'm listening to that song "I can only imagine" right now.

I'm thinking I shouldn't have banged my piano keys so hard. My wrist and fingers hurt.

----------


## Granny5

I'm tired and I really don't want to go to work tonight.

----------


## LadyWentworth

How did the cover to my light just fall off?

----------


## BulletproofDork

My back needs scratching.

----------


## NikolaiI

It's very difficult to pull myself away and go to bed, even though it's 2:43 a.m.

----------


## chasestalling

i'm thinking what sort of flak would i catch for saying this: lady writers, desist! poetry is not for the feint hearted.

----------


## Madhuri

I will run away from...

----------


## applepie

What a weird night for dreams. I have this compulsion to be sure I'll graduate on time after having a nightmare that they added a course on to my program at the last minute :Sick:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I will buy a new book tomorrow. It's been ages since I bought one and I want to read something new. Even if the best bookstore we have is not selling great books... *sighs*

----------


## Themis

Why am I sitting here again? Oh, yes, of course. I wanted to study.  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

Artemis Fowl Graphic novel....Artemis Fowl graphic novel!!!!!

----------


## samercury

> Artemis Fowl Graphic novel....Artemis Fowl graphic novel!!!!!


Really?!  :Eek:

----------


## Themis

What is there to do at 3:39 in the morning when you're still not asleep but everybody else is?

----------


## Bakiryu

> What is there to do at 3:39 in the morning when you're still not asleep but everybody else is?


read, draw, write about philosophy, watch tv, write a book, paint your nails, trim your hair, listen to music.....

Night is fun!

----------


## BulletproofDork

After being locked out of the house for 30-45 minutes. . . . . . . . . . .I'M COLD!!!!  :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

When do you think will the library people come to interrogate me on what of all things I am doing on this good new computer?  :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

What time is it wherever RoCKiTcZa is?

----------


## NikolaiI

I'm thinking- I'm going to write some more poetry! Definitely!- Tomorrow, during the day, I will...\

I am vastly inspired.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

why aren't things going my way... :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

What's First Information Report (FIR) called in Hindi? I have always known FIR as FIR, never ever used the Hindi version  :Frown:  Shame on me  :Sick:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Sleeping... even if I'm not sleepy at all.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Food? yes! :Tongue:

----------


## blazeofglory

> Tell us what is going through your mind now! 
> 
> *is NOT nosy!* 
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> 
> Is there anything he hasn't done?


I am going down the stairs of time, thinking that how the world will be shaped by technology and to what extent a hundred years after

----------


## Niamh

> Really?!


Yes! :Biggrin:  I've preordered it from amazon! out next month! :Biggrin:  


Seven working days to go oh!
Seven working days to go oh!

----------


## Themis

> Night is fun!


Not at half past three in the morning, it isn't. 


Thinking ... I want a Canadian plush moose too! Why didn't I tell my brother I wanted one when I had the chance? And why didn't looking at it for three minutes straight and "oooh"ing the whole time do the trick?

----------


## Madhuri

finish translation.....finish translation.....finish translation.....finish translation.....finish translation.....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## samercury

I love my friends

----------


## Virgil

Nice to see Same again.  :Smile:

----------


## Riesa

Samer!

----------


## Bakiryu

Why do I end up always poking myself with sharp objects?

*brain waves to SmERCURY!*

----------


## RobinHood3000

Heddo, Sammay!!

----------


## Riesa

I'm wondering why I would dream that Robin was Santa. look at him, he looks nothing like Santa! Santa's not bald and mustard colored.

----------


## Pensive

> I'm wondering why I would dream that Robin was Santa. look at him, he looks nothing like Santa! Santa's not bald and mustard colored.


Santa gives surprises - can be referred as having enigmatic personality which Robin so surely proclaims he has.  :Tongue:

----------


## metal134

I'm thinking, "I hope the Indians can clinch the division title today!"  :Smile: 

I'm also thinking that the Browns offense will come back to Earth...

----------


## Annamariah

Whou, it's been a long time since I last visited this forum. Did anybody notice I was gone?

----------


## Idril

It's nice to have my parents visit...but it's also nice when they go home.

----------


## Shalot

woo hoo I got a featured blog entry!  :Banana:  

Happy first day of autumn!!

----------


## Themis

First day of ...? Oh, good, very good that you mention it. Just yesterday I told my father that, of course, it wasn't autumn yet! The trees were still mostly green. 
Well.

----------


## Reccura

I'm thinking of washing the dishes instead of my brother and then go upstairs and lie down because of this stupid stomach ache. And then curl up in guilt because I haven't drawn for months!!! Waaaah....  :Bawling:

----------


## Gadget Girl

What to do? What to do?

----------


## fionaqiujuan

it is mid-autumn in my place we have a festival called mid-autumn festival .
and the moon is full and round , we look at the moon think of the family

i am thinking abt eating some mooncakes

and i miss my parents and wanna go home but ....

----------


## Madhuri

I am going to Udaipur  :Banana:   :Banana: 





 :Biggrin:

----------


## Oniw17

What am I going to be in life. Maybe a philosopher or psychologist, or a general, but I'm too lazy for that. Maybe a drug dealer...but that's too much stress for my family. Crap... I'll probably end up being something lame like a teacher. Hopefully a prof. then, I don't want to waste my time trying to teach stupid people, that was lame even when I was in school. Now I'm thinking about how I approached school. That was pretty weird; I tried to be the smart kid and the kid who skipped almost every class at the same time...and I came out fairly intelligent...that gets me thinking about my friends, I have tons of those, but only 4 or 5 who I really like. Those few are way different types of people from one another. Way different. I think I'm thinking too much

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why is "Assassins" such an underrated musical?

I am currently listening to the cast album.

----------


## Bakiryu

Why do most bishonen look like really pretty girls in anime/manga?

----------


## Oniw17

> Why do most bishonen look like really pretty girls in anime/manga?


From wiki
bishounen (help·info)), is a Japanese term literally meaning "beautiful youth." It describes an aesthetic widely shared in Asiaa young man whose beauty (and sexual appeal) transcends the boundary of sex. Recently, it has shown strongest manifestation in Japanese pop culture, but it has roots in ancient Japanese literature, the homosocial and homoerotic ideals of the medieval Chinese imperial court and intellectuals, and Indian aesthetic concepts carried over from Hinduism, imported with Buddhism to China.

----------


## Bakiryu

I know Oni. But does the fact that a man is pretty means he has to have really long hair and wear eyeshadow?! I know a bunch of pretty and they look at least a bit more guy-ish.

----------


## Larimar

> it is mid-autumn in my place we have a festival called mid-autumn festival .
> and the moon is full and round , we look at the moon think of the family
> 
> i am thinking abt eating some mooncakes
> 
> and i miss my parents and wanna go home but ....


That's a beautiful thought, although I am sorry you are missing your family. It's early autumn here and a chill is in the air with a sharp nor'westerly blowing....It is also a full moon. I am thinking of you!

Blessings.

----------


## Niamh

I hate I.B.S! :Flare:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Yay for Guitar Hero Partys!!! Yay for school trips to Washington DC!!! Yay for Clive Owen and Shoot 'em Up!!!! :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

today is the worst day ever....  :Frown:

----------


## LadyWentworth

If I decide to wear that dress on Saturday, I could get free admission.

----------


## Scheherazade

> If I decide to wear that dress on Saturday, I could get free admission.


Which dress is that? Invisibility cloak???  :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

I hope I don't get called back again. I have no idea what I´d say except "Sorry, I was practically asleep when I called you and when I finally realized I was calling someone, I did my best to turn the phone off as fast as possible!"? And now that I think about it, I really do have no idea _whom_ I did call.  :Confused:

----------


## BulletproofDork

Graphic design is cool!

----------


## kiz_paws

Wow, I have missed posting here. Leave it a few days and it feels like you need a fix or something! Anyhow, glad to be mingling here, even if it is now time for all pink cats to get some shut-eye.... :FRlol:

----------


## BulletproofDork

That french toast is calling my name. . . . . .

----------


## Shurtugal

That pams finally cracked her lid... she gone people, she can not be saved.

----------


## Bakiryu

Need to pack up.............

----------


## samercury

I've missed Boston D:

----------


## NikolaiI

The universe is peeking around the corners at me, trying to make me insane.

----------


## BulletproofDork

I really shouldn't be here. . . . . .

----------


## Niamh

god damn midges eating me alive!.... okay maybe if i just scratch around the bites everything will be okay...... is that one a mosquito bite?

----------


## amalia1985

I need to close my tickets for the championship...

----------


## Moira22100

I need to stop procrastinating so I can do my essay...
Stop, I say, Stop!
Okay, I give up! Snack, here I come...

----------


## firefangled

How wonderful it was Friday night when my daughter was voted Homecoming Queen at her high school. Trying to write a poem about it but it's too close yet.

----------


## kiz_paws

I think the PAM's post deserves a round of applause!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Which dress is that? Invisibility cloak???


It would be a lot more interesting if I told you that was the exact style of dress, wouldn't it? Well, I will NEVER tell!  :Tongue:

----------


## Moira22100

Does your brain only think about 1 thing at a time?
Or a whole bunch?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

A whole bunch, maybe.

Curse that bell. Guess I gotta go. See ya.

----------


## Niamh

to scratch or not to scratch.....? stupid bites!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Listen to great songs always.

----------


## Shurtugal

i should check my mail

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

so what? I got left by the bus yesterday, all because I wanted to help my crush with his project. Much worse, that stupid pay phone ate up all my coins. And what do I get out of it?

And when will I ever get to finish my Art project???

Will I ever get my behind off this seat and my eyes off this computer???

Today is not the time to succumb to addiction!!!

But why?!?!?

----------


## LadyWentworth

I really should just stop procrastinating with everything!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

waa! P.test tomorrow.

Evil weevils are crawling everywhere!!!

Drat! Where do they actually come from? I haven't figured out. And perhaps I never will.

----------


## Niamh

hum is it worth using prepay computors for accessing litnet?

----------


## applepie

Taking care of a sick family is no fun... On the good side, it means a quiet house for the day.

----------


## Pensive

Peace of mind is gone
Smile remains
How funny is life!

----------


## Niamh

yuck! yuck! yuck!

----------


## Themis

An hour ago I told a friend I really needed to go to sleep now because I was so very, very tired. That was true. Still, I can't seem to log off.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

i shall fail earthsci.

----------


## NikolaiI

Thinking of mind-weeds and Chinese poetry  :Smile:

----------


## ahsiam

i am hungry.i want a "BLACK SEDUCTION"(ice cream)  :Frown:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

i really should go down to complete my art project.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I should eat even if I'm not hungry.

----------


## BulletproofDork

> I should eat even if I'm not hungry.


 :Thumbs Up:  Good for you. I always have that problem.

What am I thinking?. . . Dieting sucks!!!!  :Flare:

----------


## Pensive

Vector. Parallelogram. Vector. Head To Tail.

----------


## LadyWentworth

What am I going to do about a job??!!??

----------


## Gadget Girl

> :What am I thinking?. . . Dieting sucks!!!!


Hehe, dieting? Yeah, it does suck. I tried to be in a diet for two weeks without eating so much but later on I'm tired of eating less than I always do and everytime my tongue tastes good food, my 'I'm on a diet' thing stops.  :FRlol:  

I'm thinking of how many birds are there in the world? *wonders*

----------


## NikolaiI

Tonight was so much fun. I went to a friend's house, and another friend was there. People coming and going, anyway we played risk which was a lot of fun. Then my friend made some sushi, which was really good. I'd never had sushi before, and his was definitely excellent. Then I came home.

At least, that is what I'll be thinking about.

Oh! I'm going to his house Sunday for a sweat thing. Dunno what that'll be like but it sounds cool.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

OK. I'm still not done (done :Wink: ) with my Art project, and now I'm getting addicted once more.

----------


## Gadget Girl

The weather is so hot... very hot. *wipes forehead*

----------


## samercury

I feel so old- my little kitties are already in 5th grade(!)

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

I'm wondering which thread I should post the story I just PMed to Papayhed into.

(wait for the panicked reaction...)

----------


## Niamh

> I'm wondering which thread I should post the story I just PMed to Papayhed into.
> 
> (wait for the panicked reaction...)


how about "a Funny thing happened on the way to the forum"?

----------


## Themis

:Yawnb:  Is it just me or are people supposed to be asleep at night?

----------


## papayahed

> how about "a Funny thing happened on the way to the forum"?




ohhh, that's not a good idea, maybe the first paragraph.

----------


## Shalot

what the heck is she wearing and is that melonoma on her back????

----------


## Gadget Girl

I don't know which way to go to.

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> I don't know which way to go to.


Take the road less traveled...... It'll make all the difference.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'll take your advise Biblio.  :Smile: 

Right now, I'm thinking... it's really hard to be a baby maker. I'm watching a story about a girl who is a baby maker and I think it's really sad that after the baby was born from your womb, the family who paid you to have it will be gone by the morning you wake up in the hospital with the baby and you can't even know what his/her name is. It's really sad.

----------


## Kaltrina

I cannot believe I'm in Canada, and I can't wait to see the whole rest of Toronto and have fune... yeyyyyy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

i'll be on a plane in an hour! :Biggrin:

----------


## NikolaiI

working outside today, beautiful day...lots of fun chopping weeds

cannot WAIT for the outside sweat lodge/fire/ceremony thing on sunday!

----------


## Themis

Considering my whistling, I'm not sure why I have absolutely no dread to whistle in public. When I listen to myself now, I'm sure a little shyness couldn't hurt.

----------


## papayahed

It's hot, I'm still at work, and I got a bad manicure yesterday.

----------


## Shalot

maybe if you ignore her she will eventually go away

----------


## ahsiam

i am going to watch a movie today. :Smile:

----------


## samercury

That was a wicked awesome game!  :Biggrin:

----------


## muhsin

...thinking of submitting my assignement.

----------


## BlueSkyGB

At work and thinking of how I would really like to be at Keeneland (horse races)
because it is a beautiful fall day out there today... :Biggrin:

----------


## BulletproofDork

WHY AM I HERE!!! I'm supposed to be getting ready for my class, yet I've been on the LitNet for. . . . . . .Oh, dear.

----------


## samercury

Just realized- I don't have _anything_ finished  :Goof:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I should get my music together.

----------


## samercury

Red Sox :]

----------


## quasimodo1

Philly...is gambling allowed here?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

The comments in Pon and Zi fansite are soooo long.............. *zzzz*

----------


## Gadget Girl

I should finish my work... I should finish my work... I should finish my work... correctly, correctly, correctly!!!

----------


## samercury

My sister wakes up at 5am everyday just because it takes her 2 hours to "get ready for school"(!) T__T That's just plain wrong... back when I was her age.  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why am I online AGAIN????

----------


## BulletproofDork

> Why am I online AGAIN????


 :Biggrin:  'cause you can't get enough of us. 

. 

.

.

Pirates are cool!  :Cool:

----------


## Gadget Girl

A little more time and I will be one of the happiest people on Earth!

----------


## Shalot

Dear Lord,

Please create a situation in which it is necessary to postpone the trig test. It will have to be some kind of outside mini-disaster (nothing major, no deaths or injuries) that closes campus for a day because we all know that Instructor Uptight won't budge from his precious schedule, even though the previous mini-disaster closed school down and kept us out one day last week, (which means we shouldn't be having the test this week, but Instructor Uptight doesn't see it that way). Maybe he could have an emergency at work or maybe he will have a flat tire at 5:15 and his cell phone will be dead, so he can't call a tow truck and he's stuck on the highway until 6:30 (at which time we are all permitted to leave according to the school handbook  :Nod:  ). I am sure you will think of something in your wisdom. Maybe Instructor Uptight will come to his senses and realize that this test is coming too early considering all that has happened. 

If that's not to be, then please make Instructor Uptight select reasonable questions that came from the homework that i know how to answer and that he covered in the review and not the usual brainteaser-pulled-from-his- arse- "fun"-questions that he's so fond of. 
Thank you Lord, Amen.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

God must hate me
He cursed me for eternity
God must hate me
Maybe you should
pray for me
I'm breaking down and you can't save me
I'm stuck in hell
And I wanna go home...

haha, just another Simple Plan song. But really, that's exactly what I'm thinking right now.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Patience is a virtue.

----------


## Niamh

I dont want to go to see the gastroentrologist!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Hello everyone! I am bored!  :Biggrin:

----------


## muhsin

My result which is good. I made it well!

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm not bored anymore! In fact, I'm a little energetic.

----------


## Lyn

Finished work finally at 23.44. 15 hour day. yuk. bed. wish it was the weekend already so I could be happy  :Smile:

----------


## crazefest456

my head's heavy... gotta start on homework, i'm hungry

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

computers at school were busted the whole day.
got left by the bus. had to fetch my things from the guardhouse (again) and commute to my mom's office.
he's not minding me much. i believe he's avoiding me. he doesn't come to me much except when he wants to borrow my phone, which, I believe, is an utterly selfish reason to approach a person who, in fact, admires you (secretly but not so).
i auditioned for 2 roles in a play (the leading lady and the drug addict) and it simply stank. wonder if i'll ever get picked--my classmates say I might, but perhaps they had only said so ironically.
what more stupidity can i ask for?

----------


## Themis

It's really fascinating how time travels when the only thing one does is avoid to open a book and take a good long look at it.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Maybe I should turn the heat on.

----------


## Bakiryu

I love you Ray Bradbury. Bear my child. WAIT! i think I got that wrong! Well, I don't care. IF YOU'RE READING THIS RAY: PLEASE MARRY ME! (I'm extremely cute  :Wink: )

----------


## Bakiryu

Wait, No. wait. after seeing a video of Ray Bradbury I don't think I would like to marry him. SO. CLONES of Ray Bradbury who are not so old, marry me!  :FRlol:

----------


## Xcape

I'm thinking "Is he thinking of me?"

----------


## applepie

I've so much to do tonight, so why am I dawdling on getting it all finished?

----------


## Gadget Girl

The weather is so hot today...

----------


## NikolaiI

Bakiryu says she wants world peace, but really she probably just wants to burn all the books, and get rid of learning...

----------


## LadyWentworth

I think I will sleep until noon tomorrow. I don't know why I'd try. It won't happen!  :Mad:

----------


## Xcape

I'm thinking "Two more hours of work and I can finally go home"

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Is FOB really that bad? Why, I love their songs. Their instrumentals have such huge, hypnotizing tunes. And Pete's voice isn't bad either, is it?

----------


## Gadget Girl

My arch enemy is a git.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

OK. Here I am again. Cramming.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm so full... just finished eating, y'know.

----------


## samercury

How did that happen?  :Goof:

----------


## BulletproofDork

Why is the blog not . . . working!!!!!!!!!! GAH!!!!! (sigh) must try one more, preciousssssssssss.

----------


## Bakiryu

:FRlol:  Why must I listen to this song? Whyyy my precioussssssssssssssss?

----------


## Lily Adams

I just want my own desktop thing and to have a computer monitor that doesn't give me headaches because it's three feet away from me. 

Oh, look, there's a bunch of hundered dollar bills in this drawer...0_0...

----------


## packersfan

A lot of times I don't even know what I'm thinking?

----------


## AimusSage

Is there a place beyond the edge of the universe where Bob cannot go?

----------


## Virgil

Can the Cowboys win this game?

----------


## Bakiryu

Must learn how to sew. Need FMA jacket.

----------


## Lily Adams

> Is there a place beyond the edge of the universe where Bob cannot go?


:0

"Bob" is the Slack Master! I'm sure he's everywhere...




> Must learn how to sew. Need FMA jacket.


Good luck with that!  :Biggrin:  Ed's jacket is neat. And then it's Al's but whatever, ha ha.

----------


## AdoreroDio

i am thinking that Hitler sucks

----------


## Xcape

I am thinking about what to have for lunch

----------


## HoOkEdOnReAdInG

im thinking of posting this post

----------


## LadyWentworth

This has gotten out of hand!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Punching the air!! *punches the air roughly*

----------


## Niamh

i made way too much sweet chilli!

----------


## samercury

This is not how it's supposed to go ;__;

----------


## LadyWentworth

God, I hope that I am healthy by tomorrow!!!

----------


## Themis

Some people really need a (fire-)arms certificate for the things they tend to tell others.

----------


## samercury

Finally finished!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Should I go tonight?

----------


## NikolaiI

Metal spoons taste like metal...

(Why was this kept from me!!!?)

----------


## chef

one of my guitar cords broke =S need one asap

----------


## Niamh

back to work tomorrow. Better go to bed early tonight..... Like thats going to happen! :Tongue:

----------


## vheissu

can't believe my course organizer who has shifted next week's tutorial to tomorrow! And of course, I'm not ready for it! :Flare:

----------


## Niamh

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala!

----------


## samercury

o__o

----------


## Gadget Girl

I love the smell of books...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Wahoo! Computers down for three days... I never thought I would survive... but here I am! Whee! Learning to procrastinate once more.  :Wink:   :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## packersfan

I've learned that procrastinating can be a good thing.
Don't ask me why.

----------


## samercury

Again?!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> computers at school were busted the whole day.
> got left by the bus. had to fetch my things from the guardhouse (again) and commute to my mom's office.
> he's not minding me much. i believe he's avoiding me. he doesn't come to me much except when he wants to borrow my phone, which, I believe, is an utterly selfish reason to approach a person who, in fact, admires you (secretly but not so).
> i auditioned for 2 roles in a play (the leading lady and the drug addict) and it simply stank. wonder if i'll ever get picked--my classmates say I might, but perhaps they had only said so ironically.
> what more stupidity can i ask for?


Guess I've got to take this back... I'm playing the role of Helena, the leading lady!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

I don't get this  :Confused:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

you just have to post what you're thinking right now...
i'm void of thoughts today but I went here anyway. I don't know why. I mean, I don't understand why. I'm supposed to do my extempo speech today but I'm not even in the mood for practicing... even though I haven't memorized a single word!!! see?

----------


## Gadget Girl

That movie was really good.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

*whines and grumbles* I don't wanna go to English class today... say no to the extempo...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Hey, it's Charter Day somewhere!

----------


## muhsin

...of my bike...lol..no fuel and no money to buy and I must return home now.

----------


## Gadget Girl

What I am doing is great!

----------


## Lyn

I am really going to miss him when I go

----------


## Gadget Girl

Is love evil?

----------


## thelastmelon

Maybe I should get something more to eat?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Hey, it's Charter Day somewhere!


Aha! You're from Ormoc!!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

> Aha! You're from Ormoc!!!


Haha! You're wrong there, Kit!  :Tongue:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Haha! You're wrong there, Kit!


Hmm... but Ormoc celebrated charter anniv on October 18... hmmm, another guess... Leyte???

----------


## Gadget Girl

> Hmm... but Ormoc celebrated charter anniv on October 18... hmmm, another guess... Leyte???


Wrong!  :Tongue:  I just heard it on TV that somewhere is celebrating charter day, but I don't know where.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

...

I just realized all I had for lunch was ice cream today and it's 10:46 pm.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Wrong!  I just heard it on TV that somewhere is celebrating charter day, but I don't know where.


Iloilo, then?

----------


## ahsiam

the world is wonderful .

----------


## Gadget Girl

> Iloilo, then?


 :Tongue:  Hahahaha!  :FRlol:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I am SO tired of being tired!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

I hate colds.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Hahahaha!


Was I right? *hopeful*  :Banana:  

Right now, I am thinking of banishing inequalities from this world.
3-x>5.
Promoters of Partialism!

----------


## ktd222

Why do I have a craving for bannana nut bread?

----------


## toni

is it related to ur band name?  :Tongue:  
nyeh, just kidding.. what's gotten into meh today?

----------


## Gadget Girl

> Was I right? *hopeful*


Hmmm, what do you think?  :Cool:  You should guess.  :Tongue: 


I think I should join Facebook...

----------


## ktd222

five and five makes five

----------


## Bakiryu

Did anyone miss teh Baki on teh litnet? Or did'cha all forget me already?  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

of course not!!! omg omg. dont ever think that!  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

there are 27 people online!  :Smile: 
one of them is ..

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm still sleepy, but I'm keeping myself awake.

----------


## Lily Adams

Dear idiot who thinks it's funny to flag a video that doesn't need to be flagged and make me create another YouTube account for no reason:

NEVER interrupt Lily Adams' DEVO euphoria like that. Ever.  :Flare:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Hmmm, what do you think?  You should guess. 
> 
> 
> I think I should join Facebook...


Guess? Awww!!! Well that's my guess.... hehe...  :Tongue:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Hahaha! Well, again, you are wrong!  :FRlol:   :Tongue:

----------


## ahsiam

i am a devil.  :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Be a good one.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

You should've seen my compsci teacher's expression when she looked at my open office impress presentation (that was locked with a password) at saw all those pictures... and gasped in disbelief, _"Crush mo si Dan?!"_ (Pinoys would know what this means--it isn't offensive, trust me.) I had to say yes. By then she was already drowning in laughter. "_Oo nga,_ I can see... _mabait naman siya..._ When we got out of the CST faculty room my friend Bex and I just threw ourselves against the wall and laughed until we had no more strength for it...

I guess that explains why I'm happy (-sad) right now.

Sad because Sir Englats (health teach) confiscated my phone while it was with my classmate (and I had absolutely no control over it because I was reporting up front)

----------


## Gadget Girl

Oh my gosh! Now everyone will know who your crush is!  :FRlol:  Except if your teacher would keep it a secret, of course.

----------


## Madhuri

I really like the name _Padmini_.

----------


## Lily Adams

This has T-Rex written all over it.

Awesome like totally radical oh my gosh.

I love discovering fantastic new things.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

My phone!!!  :Bawling:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Oh my gosh! Now everyone will know who your crush is!  Except if your teacher would keep it a secret, of course.


Everyone _does!!!_  Even _he_ does. I don't think Ma'am Capundag would tell anyone. She's a bachelorette and she understands such feelings. Like Bex said, teachers don't blab things.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Haha, that's great then. Wow, you're the only person I know that has a crush and everyone knows the name. In our school, you will blush furiously if someone will know just the initials of your crush.  :FRlol:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Hehe! Some of my friends are in the same condition as I. In our school guys outnumber girls and _they_ are the blabbermouths. Is your school a small one, where everyone in the batch knows each other?

----------


## samercury

must... finish... homework... =__=

----------


## Gadget Girl

Please make my cousin stop talking in front of me!

----------


## Madhuri

Oh, God ! Just once, just this once make things go in my favour..pllllleeeeeaaaasssseeee !!!

----------


## ahsiam

why dont i like to study?!  :Mad:

----------


## Oniw17

Maybe I should stop thinking so much

----------


## Niamh

My height and scruffy with light brown hair and glasses. Man that so doesnt sum it up......!!! Bah
(my sister was on nassau St and some guys started waving at her that she didnt know. 
She went "I'm not Niamh!"
He went "How can you not be Niamh!"
She went "Because i'm her twin sister."
He blushed,went seriously red in the face, go kind of embarassed. muttered "Oh!" and shuffled off.
COuld she not have asked his name so i'd know who it was?!!)

----------


## Gadget Girl

My hair is so distracting. It keeps covering my eyes!

----------


## Lily Adams

So I'm gunna watch this little kid's show again to learn how to draw things...

I wonder what normal teenagers do during their fall breaks?

...

:0

...

T-REX!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

I have to eat now.

----------


## samercury

It's always like this  :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

It's tiring.

----------


## Weisinheimer

Are we ever going to leave?

----------


## Gadget Girl

My gosh! o.O

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> My gosh! o.O


Hmmm...  :Wink: 

The screen of this computer is waaaaay too bright!!! I need something to shield my eyes with! Hmmm... glasses? Nooooo!!! They're in the dorm with my classmates!

----------


## Madhuri

I wish things go right for a few more days. O' God ! Be with me, plllleeeeaaassseeee !  :Smile:

----------


## Oniw17

I'm trying to figure out why I threw up after being sober all day and then doing some plyo excercises.

----------


## firefangled

I am thinking how nose-itchingly well the codine in my cough syrup is working.

My cat keeps waking me, trying to write in my chair, gentle licks on the leg or hand. He sits like a dog waiting for me to get up

How strange having wild animals roam feely throughout the house. How powerful they are.

----------


## Lily Adams

Looking over my previous post, I can't believe there was a T-Rex on Yo Gabba Gabba. So many connections...

I'm also thinking it's weird I'm sending drawings to a fairly famous person who personally knows some heroes of mine.

And sleep? Who needs sleep? Sleep is for the non-descendents of the Yeti...

----------


## Madhuri

It has to be a bad day just when I don't want that to happen.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

People have lost their faith in me.  :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

It's so cold.

----------


## Niamh

why is it so expensive to see a gp.

----------


## papayahed

general practicioner?

----------


## Niamh

yep! costs 50 to see a GP over here. And seeing as i'm always sick, I spend alot of Doc visits. :Frown:  for the first time ever my docs have decided it might be a good idea for me to get some vacinations this winter. Usually they are saved for the elderly and people with long term illnesses like cancer. So that will be another trip to see the GP and i'll also have to pay for the vaccines; flu and pneumonia(which is a good idea seeing as i had it last year.)

----------


## Madhuri

:Banana:   :Banana: 

Can't that my stars enough  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

Why would someone decide to get completely wasted when they have an exam the next _morning_?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Why do people give a damn?

----------


## Lily Adams

I think I'll have cookies for lunch. Sound good? Sounds good.

----------


## ktd222

> I think I'll have cookies for lunch. Sound good? Sounds good.


Just don't eat too many :Wink:

----------


## Lily Adams

> Just don't eat too many


Ha ha, I only had one. I wasn't that hungry. No wonder I'm so skinny.




I'm thinking I have writer's block.

----------


## samercury

And they win  :Biggrin:

----------


## BulletproofDork

The lady on the exercise video is soooooooooooooooo annoying.  :Flare:

----------


## Gadget Girl

That movie was fine.

----------


## samercury

omg! omg! omg!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## AdoreroDio

that I wish a certain friend was online....

----------


## Gadget Girl

What are YOU thinking?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

It's weird with your mother standing around reading a book that's supposed to be for teens...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Am I tired?

----------


## samercury

Still haven't finifhed it

----------


## Gadget Girl

Good morning, everybody!

----------


## BulletproofDork

Meh! Parents are arguing over dad's work . . . again.  :Mad:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I like rain. It's currently raining outside.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

*sigh* I wonder how i'll ever survive electronics...

----------


## samercury

Parade  :Frown:

----------


## toni

my eyes are blurred and i need glasses. 
i have to take a bath and go to sleep too.

----------


## Chava

I should take Uni more seriously

----------


## samercury

I hate flies!

----------


## Gadget Girl

What happened to the world today?!

----------


## applepie

I really should be writing or sleeping right now...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Thinking can be tiring.

----------


## samercury

Well that was a mess from start to finish -__-

----------


## alexsears

:Idea:  im bored

----------


## Chava

Time to get on with life, *switches of computer and get's life*

----------


## Gadget Girl

Let me be your wings.

----------


## thelastmelon

Home alone this weekend.. It'll get lonely.

----------


## muhsin

My exam...

----------


## NikolaiI

Haahahahahah on some random kind of bag of chips it says in big black letters: Og Trans Fat Omg Cholesterol

Just thought that was hilarious it's actuall 0 grams, and 0 milligrams, but it looks like Omg haha

----------


## Scheherazade

How is it possible that one single song can undo months' of good and hard work?

----------


## Gadget Girl

I have a feeling... but I don't know what it is.

----------


## samercury

This was the absolute weirdest week ever (in so many ways) o__o

----------


## Gadget Girl

When will this stop?

----------


## applepie

Do I really HAVE to go to work today? I've so much to do here, and now I find out that there will be company for dinner tonight.

----------


## samercury

For the first time in my life, I'm actually looking forward to pep day... scary o.O

----------


## Lily Adams

:Idea:  

I think it's time for some AIR GUITAR!!!

*air guitars to Man or Astro-Man?*

----------


## thelastmelon

I wonder what will happen today...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Tomorrow is another day.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Will I or will I not?

----------


## Lily Adams

"From the Earth to the Moon" is waiting for me.

----------


## higley

There's nothing to do at one in the morning.

----------


## Gadget Girl

What ice cream flavor will I buy later? Hmm...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

WAHOO!!! After 5 Loooooong Days......
 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Kit! Long time no see!  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Hehe... yup...

Whew!!! Litnet stopped operation for a while... it was sooo irritating.  :Rage:

----------


## muhsin

My sister who's about to give birth.

----------


## Princess_1986

Why can't I run away to Australia?

----------


## Zelly

I'm going to miss my boyfriend when he moves...

----------


## Gadget Girl

What language are you speaking?

----------


## Pretty^Athens

i'm speaking Arabic...
i'm thinking of that damn weather. when the hell it's gonna rain?>

----------


## Zelly

I'm pondering how I'm going to pass the CHSPE (California High School Proficiency Examination) in the Spring. O.O

----------


## Pretty^Athens

yeah.. that's on my mind too.. i feel my Bagrut Examinations are a huge monster.... what are you specializing Zelly?

----------


## museme

i'm thinkin i need to sweep my head out, lol

----------


## LadyWentworth

It is so unfair to make people wait like this!

----------


## Zelly

> yeah.. that's on my mind too.. i feel my Bagrut Examinations are a huge monster.... what are you specializing Zelly?


Not specializing yet... Eventually, psychology, after I take general ed, after I pass said test. 

Unfortunately, I have become torn, I used to be positive I wanted to be a Child Psychologist, but I've gotten quite absorbed in horses recently, so... Kinda wishing I could do a job pertaining to them. I'm thinking now of maybe doing therapy with kids, using horses. Complicated, eh? How about you?

----------


## Pretty^Athens

well it's differnet here in israel. what we specialize in highschool doesn't have anything to do with our academic studies. i'm specializing biology, but planning to become a journalist, though one's incourging me to do it  :Frown:

----------


## Zelly

Aww. =( 

I'm thinking that Yekta needs to shut up about us reading I, Claudius. 

By the by, Athens, can I add you on MSN?

----------


## Pretty^Athens

yeah sure. no problem!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> What language are you speaking?


Filipino!  :Biggrin:  Wee!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I haven't seen Gadget Girl for the whole day... where do you think has she been?  :Confused: 

I am improving.
Or maybe I'm not.

Finally, this long day is over!

----------


## Pretty^Athens

when the hell this pain is gonna be over?!!

----------


## Niamh

better get out of pjs and into other clothes and hit the gym.

----------


## Madhuri

I must finish making this presentation.

----------


## Themis

Litnet and music is not a good idea. My laptop's battery is my last hope to start studying once more today. Once it fails, there is no way around studying.  :Wink:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'll just wait...

----------


## Zelly

Please don't let him get hurt.

----------


## Pretty^Athens

i want you my beloved sky, my dearest walls, and my adorable ancient city to tell him how much i long for him...

----------


## quasimodo1

To RoCKiTcZa: I'm thinking where is your personal poetry or what is the thread title? quasi

----------


## Zelly

Romeo and Juliet is majorly overrated. The Invisible Wall ftw...

----------


## kilted exile

Stupid winter, stupid cold, stupid snow.....

----------


## AimusSage

I seem to be doing just fine without myself.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Now, that I have finished the presentation, I must call the person tomorrow for the viva  :Smile:  .

----------


## thelastmelon

Busy, busy day tomorrow.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Chava

All shall soon be well

----------


## mazHur

Why a chick wont come out of a boiled egg ?

----------


## Pretty^Athens

> Why a chick wont come out of a boiled egg ?


you have a point...

----------


## applepie

What are we going to do tonight when it is already too dark at 3:45 p.m. to play out side? Stupid winter and cloudy skies :Flare:

----------


## Pretty^Athens

> What are we going to do tonight when it is already too dark at 3:45 p.m. to play out side? Stupid winter and cloudy skies


i envy you for having winter.. i'm sick of that sun and summer and heat....

----------


## mazHur

I am wondering how two eyes would make all the difference!lol

----------


## Pretty^Athens

> I am wondering how two eyes would make all the difference!lol


yeah it's fuinny how a very little change can make a huge diffreence....

----------


## mazHur

Hey, I am thinking why didn't this thought came to you before??

----------


## Themis

Sleep is overrated.  :Yawnb:   :Wink:

----------


## crazefest456

I love the night, but I also love sleeping...I can never decide, so I fall asleep anyway, back to dreamland...I always wished I could sleep during the day and go to school at night...

----------


## Themis

I happen to have a lecture at night (18 - 21h) this term and I sure wish it took place in the morning.  :Wink:

----------


## Pretty^Athens

> Hey, I am thinking why didn't this thought came to you before??


i'm always thinking of it....

----------


## mazHur

am thinking why some people take time to decide?

----------


## Pretty^Athens

> am thinking why some people take time to decide?


why it seems so empty suddenly?!!!

----------


## Pretty^Athens

> am thinking why some people take time to decide?


decide what?

----------


## mazHur

i think why some people cannot decide?

----------


## Pretty^Athens

> i think why some people cannot decide?


kk got ya....
what are you doing up in such an hour?

----------


## Themis

Good thinking. We have no idea what you're talking about but do go on.  :Wink:

----------


## Pretty^Athens

> Good thinking. We have no idea what you're talking about but do go on.


what are you talking about?>

----------


## Themis

Oh. Not you! You were faster than me; I was talking about mazHur's statement. (No, not the one right before your post but the one before that.)

----------


## mazHur

good question!
I am thinking why you are constantly gazing at me with one eye open?

----------


## mazHur

hey, Themis. I am thinking whether you ought to know what we are talking about?

----------


## Themis

> hey, Themis. I am thinking whether you ought to know what we are talking about?


It's 2, a.m. in the morning. At this time of the day one can't even expect me to know my own name!  :Wink:

----------


## mazHur

I am thinking it is 6.09 am here and I can read my name on the list because am either feeling sleepy nor drunk!

----------


## Themis

:Wink:  I'm not drunk either and yes, I happen to know my name right now. I was just joking.

----------


## mazHur

I think i am not sure if Themis is a girl or a boy?

----------


## Shalot

I am thinking I like mazhur's signature. it is great.

----------


## mazHur

I am thinking why not I gift you my signatures!

----------


## mazHur

i am thinking it is now time to hit the sack

----------


## Themis

> I think i am not sure if Themis is a girl or a boy?


I am of the same gender as "Themis" from greek mythology.

----------


## mazHur

I am thinking what's the fun in talking to young Goddesses?

----------


## Themis

> I am thinking what's the fun in talking to young Goddesses?


I'm thinking that's up to you to find out  :Biggrin:

----------


## mazHur

I am thinking why Gods and Godesses are cruel , eccentric and self-conceited?

----------


## Themis

> I am thinking why Gods and Godesses are cruel , eccentric and self-conceited?


Because they're omnipotent, probably? I'm guessing that can get into someone's head.

----------


## mazHur

i am thinking what if I learn accounting from a godess and work in a bank?

----------


## mazHur

i thin Themis was a weak godess,,she couldn't tell who was on the opposite line?

----------


## Themis

> i thin Themis was a weak godess,,she couldn't tell who was on the opposite line?


Huh? You lost me there.

----------


## mazHur

I think if Godess starts speaking to me in her own language how will I understand her?

----------


## mazHur

I think how it would be if a goddess becomes a cat and jumps into my lap!

----------


## mazHur

I think gods and godesses are unpredictable, enigmatic and frail

----------


## crazefest456

This is too far away... ( i don't know what 'this' is, though)

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Gawd, my crush just harrassed my ex-crush, dragging him out of the classroom like a wheeled suitcase (without any wheels)...

----------


## Gadget Girl

That's cruel, indeed.

----------


## cactus

my life's burden is my own to carry. I can't expect others take that burden for me.... but wouldn't be great if there was someone who would walk with me while I carry my burden.

----------


## Niamh

taxi!

----------


## stormy sky

I think i should take a nap,then again,i don't know..

----------


## Domer121

I wish Jim was here with me :Bawling:

----------


## Pretty^Athens

what will i do tonight?

----------


## Zelly

Hoping that Yekta will stop waving his sneakers in my face.

----------


## Niamh

Almost home time! yeay!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I wish I could get to finish my Noli me Tangere homework before lunchtime ends so I could register my laptop for Wi-Fi...

(uh-oh, did I put the padlock on my locker?)

Returns to the lib... Gawd, am I soooooo irresponsible!!!

I'd really hate to say this but my shorts are loose...

----------


## thelastmelon

I don't mind early mornings, but this was too early. :Yawnb:

----------


## Madhuri

The time one gets when in-between jobs is THE BEST !! I say, everyone must resign once in a while and spend days at home doing nothing  :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Life has its ups and downs. 

Why does litnet always malfunction around this time? It happens everyday.

My mother understands me.

I think I was too loud on Dan earlier ago.

 :Frown: 

Pardon me for being crazy.

I hope my litnet pals would understand me.

----------


## ahsiam

i dont like to study. why?

----------


## Niamh

breakfast.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> i dont like to study. why?


neither do i, but i'm somehow beginning to enjoy it. Are you in high school or college?

I have to stop being so obsessed...... with _hiiiiimmmmmmm_....... he whose name must be spoken... whoever he may be...

Some people are killjoys.

*sings*
Where is Gadget, where is Gadget?
I don't know, I don't know...

----------


## Gadget Girl

> *sings*
> Where is Gadget, where is Gadget?
> I don't know, I don't know...


Ha! I was absent this morning, eh?  :FRlol:  My sister used my laptop to finish her work 'cuz her computer's keyboard was malfunctioning and I have to wait 'til eleven o'clock in the evening so I could log in. That was a torture!  :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

might go watch perfume.....

----------


## AimusSage

I think it is time for a new 'bob' episode.

----------


## Gadget Girl

When will I wake my nephew up?

----------


## samercury

How can I be so clumsy?  :Goof:

----------


## Virgil

> How can I be so clumsy?


Hope Same is ok.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Ha! I was absent this morning, eh?  My sister used my laptop to finish her work 'cuz her computer's keyboard was malfunctioning and I have to wait 'til eleven o'clock in the evening so I could log in. That was a torture!


Goodness. I missed you around  :FRlol:  hehehe

----------


## Gadget Girl

Hehe, now I'm here again. Lurking around...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Lucky for you, you can stay much longer...

----------


## thelastmelon

Why do I always need to wake up so EARLY?  :Frown:

----------


## ahsiam

i hate myself. :Frown:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

it's raining hard. electric fan blades are turning on their own.

I have up to 4:30 to do litnet. It's 4:21 right now.

Some kids in our school are having a camp. I miss camps. In my past school, I attended every single camp. However... right now... I can't... not because they wouldn't let me to... but because of some... spiritual limitations...

----------


## Gadget Girl

I love camps too. In fact, I went to two camps already. But I can't sleep with my fellow campers at night. Do you know why? Because my parents wouldn't want me to.  :Biggrin:  I can only stay with them when the sun is still up, which I admit, very sad.  :Frown: 

I'm eating ice cream right now (70 ml). Man, I can't finish it. My stomach is so full!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Really? Awww... too bad.  :Frown:  It really sucks when your parents don't let you attend such nice events and even threaten to stay with you through the night if you refuse to leave. My parents always let me stay alone, though, no matter how long the camp is. I've been to two-day camps and week-long camps. It's something I've been doing since I was in first grade, from my first Star Scout overnight camp to my last two-day leadership camp in Grade 6.  :Smile:  I'm sure they will let you camp overnight too.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Oh, I wish.  :Rolleyes:  They are so overprotective and I don't like that. I'm old enough to explore the world alone (well, not the whole world...)  :Wink: 

By the way, it's nearly 6:15. Don't you wanna go home yet?

----------


## cactus

> i hate myself.


God that's a horrible thought.... hope you are not hating yourself anymore!

----------


## Niamh

> I think it is time for a new 'bob' episode.


 :Nod:  oh please do Aimus!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Stupid fly.

Looked up Stupid Math Exercises on Google. I somehow like Math, but I _hate_ being told to do it. Serves my mom best for telling me to look up Math exercises to "help improve my grade"  :Rolleyes:  (sorry for being so bad... it's just that I'm no sweet little girl when people start barking orders at me)

----------


## Gadget Girl

We're partially the same.

----------


## Lily Adams

...Where...is my straight jacket? @[email protected]

----------


## Themis

That's it. Four hours of tossing and turning and I just cannot go to sleep. I've now decided, I won't. Hah. I'm sure now within in the hour I´ll be fast asleep...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## samercury

26 pages

----------


## Gadget Girl

Perfin! I've finished the book!

----------


## Niamh

should have an early night.

----------


## metal134

I hate Ben Roethlisberger.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

At first I was planning to come here and blog, but on second thought I decided not to. I'm actually supposed to be doing the homework that was due this morning, but since I wasn't able to submit it yet I'm taking the chance to hand it over before my teacher leaves.

See, I haven't done anything yet until now.




> To RoCKiTcZa: I'm thinking where is your personal poetry or what is the thread title? quasi


Hey there. Haven't been around litnet for a day. Anyway, quasi, the title of my personal poetry is My first poem on litnet and today it is at the 2nd page of personal poetry, I think. Hope you could comment on it.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

After this post, I only need 5 more to make it to *500*!!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Should I go?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

How disturbing... the yahoomail of the guy beside me is pink!!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

He's gay. But like the line say, 'tough guys wear pink', so maybe he is tough.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Yeah. Perhaps. There was a time when almost all males started dressing up their phones in pink. I wonder if it happened there in your place, too.

----------


## Gadget Girl

We're exactly the same.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I LOST MY STUPID PHONE!!!  :Eek:   :Rage:

----------


## Niamh

Should really go get ready for work.....

----------


## Gadget Girl

What should I do now?

----------


## LadyWentworth

> What should I do now?


What should *you* do??

Ha! What should *I* do????  :Confused:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Still haven't found my phone... I'm 100&#37; certain _somebody_ has stolen it...

----------


## mazHur

to bee or not to bee!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Alt+Tab, Alt+Tab, Alt+Tab...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

My mouth tastes of blood!!!

----------


## grace86

Why am I allowing this to happen....weakness.

----------


## Gadget Girl

It's getting hot in here.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> It's getting hot in here.


So take off all your clothes...

(Know that song?)  :Tongue:

----------


## Gadget Girl

:FRlol:  Of course I know that song! Who hasn't?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Indeed. Everyone does.  :Smile: 

No more litnet addiction. I need to review for Health and do English and get load (still haven't gotten back my phone... perhaps the kid who stole it was happy with it and decided to keep it even though I've tried so hard to convince him/her to give it back... and my parents still don't know!!!) and relive the memory of BangSack...

----------


## ktd222

I had the idea for the internet written somewhere. Can't believe I lost it!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I sat behind him during music class, and he looked at me during Music class when my name was called. 
After everything that happened, after the uncovered secret of mine that caused the two of us to drift apart (though I swear the two of us never were "together") I guess I should feel a bit happy about that.  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

I wonder why I have a predilection for people with an african origin. :Smile:

----------


## andrew23

why the hell am i wasting time

----------


## Gadget Girl

Why am I here when I _really_ need to study??

----------


## Niamh

hummm.....

----------


## Niamh

where is everyone? I need to succeed in my challenge and theres nobody about to play games with to help me get my count up. :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

I have issues and I am therefore eligible.

Now marry me.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Whee! New books from cover to cover.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I suppose I'll contact that woman tomorrow.

----------


## Niamh

> I have issues and I am therefore eligible.
> 
> Now marry me.


 :FRlol:  I'm thinking Lily is funny!

----------


## Gadget Girl

When will my suffering stop?

----------


## metal134

I'm thinking that Cleveland sports have probably signifigantly shortened my life...

----------


## Anastazija

I wonder how could I forget this forum!?

----------


## packersfan

I'm thinking that a nice cup of hot tea would be nice.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Love is a powerful thing.

----------


## Pensive

There you are admist a crowd of cheerful faces. All that can be seen is just happiness. Nothing else! No tears fall from any eye or no mouth is in the shape of an upside-down 'U'. In fact makes a perfect 'U'. You search for unpleasantness, you search for ugliness but it isn't there. Nowhere around. And hell yes, your search is completed so soon. So soon you have read the expressions of every face and so soon you have even found the ability to peer inside people's hearts, which of course are contented. 

Satisfied, you smile and close your eyes. Yeah, good thoughts to prevent sleeplessness.

----------


## Niamh

I should really go to bed. Its 11.18pm and i've been up since 4am.

----------


## Dori

_Hmmm...what should I think about?_

----------


## Lily Adams

I am never washing this shoulder ever again.

And LitNet, stop being addictive. Oh, wait, that belongs in the L.A. thread.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

This band ROCKS!!!!!

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Another Monday night at work.....
wish I was home....

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I wish somebody could help me with physics...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Love is a powerful thing.


Say, are _you_ in love?

----------


## packersfan

What help do you need, Rockitcza?

----------


## Lily Adams

> I wish somebody could help me with physics...


Oh, dear, yes, what is the problem? I'm not too good at physics, so packersfan may be better suited at answering the actual question, but I love that subject.  :Biggrin:  Yes, I'm pretty twisted. I like to call myself an academic masochist, I love the subjects that torture me the most.  :Biggrin: 


More diamonds, more diamonds.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> What help do you need, Rockitcza?





> Oh, dear, yes, what is the problem? I'm not too good at physics, so packersfan may be better suited at answering the actual question, but I love that subject.  Yes, I'm pretty twisted. I like to call myself an academic masochist, I love the subjects that torture me the most. 
> 
> 
> More diamonds, more diamonds.


Thank you soooo much!!! Hope I'm not asking too much from you, my dear fellow litnetters... you see, I'm trying my best to look for stuff over the net too...  :Blush: 
Hmmm...LilyAdams, it seems you're a pretty smart kid. And packersfan... you appear so strikingly professional in spite of your casual approach... perhaps you could help me too; and I shall not hesitate to lend my trust to you. Right now we've just finished defining constant and instantaneous motion and studying d-t, v-t, and a-t graphs, and now we're supposed to be solving problems on UAM--Uniform Accelerating Motion (? I'll go check if this is right; I left my IS notebook upstairs), and by tomorrow we'll be having our long test. To you it may be easy (even to my classmates, it seems)... but as you see, I'm new to it... how I wish there were a way to understand all this... *sigh, then looks up with a sparkle of hope in the eye* Could you?  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

> Thank you soooo much!!! Hope I'm not asking too much from you, my dear fellow litnetters... you see, I'm trying my best to look for stuff over the net too... 
> Hmmm...LilyAdams, it seems you're a pretty smart kid. And packersfan... you appear so strikingly professional in spite of your casual approach... perhaps you could help me too; and I shall not hesitate to lend my trust to you. Right now we've just finished defining constant and instantaneous motion and studying d-t, v-t, and a-t graphs, and now we're supposed to be solving problems on UAM--Uniform Accelerating Motion (? I'll go check if this is right; I left my IS notebook upstairs), and by tomorrow we'll be having our long test. To you it may be easy (even to my classmates, it seems)... but as you see, I'm new to it... how I wish there were a way to understand all this... *sigh, then looks up with a sparkle of hope in the eye* Could you?


Aw, thanks. *blush*

*reads*

...

*points to packersfan*

My physics knowledge is rusty...do you mean like this?: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acceleration or this?: http://id.mind.net/~zona/mstm/physic...ity/Origin.htm

Or falling objects? Because there's a proportion...I think...

We had a joke last year in physics: Whatever you think the answer is, pick the opposite because physics is confusing like that.  :Tongue: 

Good luck!

----------


## Gadget Girl

> Say, are _you_ in love?


 :FRlol:  I am _not_ in love! Haha!

----------


## Niamh

I should really have a shower and get dressed.....

----------


## thelastmelon

How should I start writing this article? I don't know how to start.

----------


## Pensive

> I wish somebody could help me with physics...


Which topic do you want help in?

----------


## Granny5

I'm thinking I really should get my cornbread baked so I'll have it for dressing on Thursday.

----------


## samercury

Snow!  :Biggrin:

----------


## thelastmelon

Anton (my boyfriend) got an A on his science-test today!  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Temptation does not forgive repulsion

----------


## kiz_paws

And with an angry tap of heels on the floor, she was gone.

sooooooo, drama, have we????

----------


## Dori

Must....sleep...

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm good at getting up on early mornings - but, ah. I hate early mornings!

----------


## Gadget Girl

What to do really?

----------


## Dori

To post or not to post; that is the question.

----------


## mazHur

why hasnt she responded?

----------


## ktd222

Is there such a thing as pumpkin pie ice cream?

----------


## samercury

What does she mean "it doesn't make sense"?  :Confused:

----------


## Bakiryu

> Is there such a thing as pumpkin pie ice cream?


yup. it's really, really good!

----------


## browneyedbailey

Christmas, Christmas, Christmas, Christmas, Christmas, Christmas, Christmas, ....

----------


## Themis

It is exactly 4:17, a.m. Does going to sleep make any sense now? And is the frequency of my yawning any indication as to what makes sense? (And do I tend to ask silly questions when I'm overtired? Yes, I do.  :Yawnb:  )

----------


## Shalot

going by the previews, chuck and larry is going to be a bad movie

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Why does everyone have to be in a bad mood??? *sigh* I wish it were Saturday...

----------


## browneyedbailey

Sleep, feet.hurt.so.bad.need.to.cook.with.mom.help.....

----------


## Bakiryu

Oh no!  :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I love batteries.

----------


## muhsin

Thinking of my last exam for the session tomorrow. Wish me goodluck please.

----------


## Dori

Good luck! 

(In other words, I'm thinking: _I hope muhsin does well on his exam..._)

----------


## muhsin

> Good luck! 
> 
> (In other words, I'm thinking: _I hope muhsin does well on his exam..._)


Thanks in abundance *Dori*.

----------


## Nasser

Exams suck. But I like'em. 
Don't think any one has to wish me luck.
Anyway, G'luck.

----------


## Lily Adams

Sometimes I can just feel my mind unravel like the strands in a rope...now is one of those times. No, really, I feel it.

----------


## mazHur

cant understand what i am for ?

----------


## samercury

And the drama continues

----------


## Gadget Girl

*sings* Who's that girl?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Goodness, I've seen this guy before!!!
I recognize him by his phone.

----------


## vheissu

> Exams suck. But I like'em. 
> Don't think any one has to wish me luck.
> Anyway, G'luck.


sometimes, I wish I liked sitting exams, it would make things so much less stressful...

----------


## Gadget Girl

What would I do next?

----------


## muhsin

> Exams suck. But I like'em. 
> Don't think any one has to wish me luck.
> Anyway, G'luck.


Your statement really need to be elaborated. Why...because I had never heard anyone who don't like that.
Any way, thanks.

...thinking of home.

----------


## Dori

Why can't Thanksgiving be on every day of the year...

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm going to sleep in a few minutes.

----------


## Lily Adams

I want to go out in the *sun* and go to the beach and surf or something.

WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?!?!? I am so sensitive to the sun...geez...it's all his fault. Stupid things, stupid things...I have been feeling so out of character lately. Darn you...amazing person you.

----------


## Gadget Girl

So close, yet so far...  :Frown:

----------


## Wyoecho

Why is the race worth running? Only one can only win and everyone else must lose right?

----------


## thelastmelon

I hope I wrote the right thing...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

*2 Reasons to Worry and Quit Procrastinating Again This Very Monday...*

1. My groupmate accidentally broke a burette while fixing up after an experiment. Now, we have to raise a little less than two thousand in order to replace it.
2. I need to borrow an earthsci book from someone in a different class or else sir angeles will kill me!!!

Now, what say me?

Should I quit procrastinating now or _whaaaaat?!?_  :Rage:

----------


## Niamh

where am i getting all these spots from!  :Eek:

----------


## vheissu

why can't I set the questions to my _own_ exam?!!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

I can't believe I've hurt my knee again and NOW my hip!! How did I do it???

----------


## kiz_paws

gah grumble grrrrr  :Flare: 

Cobain is NOT over rated  :Argue:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I saw Cobain's name twice today.

----------


## Niamh

deep breaths, stay calm, you'll do fine.

----------


## vheissu

I need a time turner!!

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking that Niamh will get the job, will get the job, will get the job, .... you get the point!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Pensive

Is it really better to burn out than fade away?

----------


## amalia1985

> gah grumble grrrrr 
> 
> Cobain is NOT over rated



Who said that? I don't agree!!! I'm with you, kiz_paws!!!

I have to find some tiem to try my new DVD!!!

----------


## NikolaiI

Isn't fading away burning out?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

why do i get so unlucky when I forget to ask God for confidence?

----------


## cracking muse

Generally, I hate the human species.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm so sleepy today.

----------


## Lily Adams

> Generally, I hate the human species.


You know, I really, _really_ like you.  :Biggrin:  

Welcome to the forums, by the way. We've seem to run into each other quite a bit. I didn't realize you're my age until I just looked at your profile. You look so much older. I mean that in a good way!

----------


## kiz_paws

> Is it really better to burn out than fade away?


I think that was Kurt's take on things ... kind of along the lines of biker philosophy "Ride Hard Die Fast", that way of thinking. He'd rather die a legend, then to milk the legendary status to the point of becoming a weasle, as does happen out there in Rockland.... (don't get me started)  :Wink:  

But yeah, IS it better? on one side, you live longer. Hmmm, I'd go with that, though he never had a choice, really. And that is ALL I'll say on that topic.... (due to the severe tendency for people to riot over opinions on his life/death experience)....  :Tongue:

----------


## crazefest456

I hope I don't become angry this morning!

----------


## samercury

I fail at life

----------


## Chava

> I fail at life


That is quite the all encompassing statement. I'm not sure it's one of those fail or pass things really.
I hope things lighten up for you Samercury, try not to let others' standards determine failure, set your own.

Myself, Grateful to myself for having made a real dinner for a change! *shuns her regular macaroni*

----------


## AimusSage

I think that the Glenlivet is one of the best!

----------


## kiz_paws

Unless you have a thing with Cap'n Morgan...  :Wink:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I don't really understand why they have to pick on this guy. He seems pretty nice to me, only extremely dedicated to his studies and obsessed with Google Earth. I can see it right now. But there's nothing wrong with that, is there? I so want to get to know him better; I just don't know how.

----------


## muhsin

...of my bike.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I hope I will finish whatever I am doing.

----------


## thelastmelon

Always too early - always tired.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Pensive

How can digestion occur in esophagus? It's just a path where the food moves to reach stomach. That doesn't make sense. Why was she so sure about it?

Does anybody here think that digestion occurs in esophagus as well? I am still confused. A Biology teacher can't think so or perhaps I am wrong.  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

> How can digestion occur in esophagus? It's just a path where the food moves to reach stomach. That doesn't make sense. Why was she so sure about it?
> 
> Does anybody here think that digestion occurs in esophagus as well? I am still confused. A Biology teacher can't think so or perhaps I am wrong.


hmm...can't remember all the details, but I tought real digestion started in the stomach (gastric acid and all that) and then was passed to small intestine. Have you looked it up in a book?

the joys of anatomy...




why can't I quit drinking so much coffee??

----------


## Pensive

> hmm...can't remember all the details, but I tought real digestion started in the stomach (gastric acid and all that) and then was passed to small intestine. Have you looked it up in a book?


Actually, no. Digestion starts in the buccal cavity. The teeth do the physical digestion and the amylase (with the help of hydrogen carbonate to provide it with alkaline conditions as it only works in alkaline conditions) works upon starch molecules to turn it into maltose (smaller unit of carbohydrates) but yes, it doesn't work upon larger molecules such as that of proteins. 

After it, it passes through esophagus, and as much as I have read (and for this topic digestion I have consulted two books and internet too), there seemed to be no mention in any of them about digestion being done there. Now our teacher mentioned that it is. I am curious how it can be. There seems to be no activated enzyme there (as far as I know)... Probably it was a slip of tongue by her but I would lose hell of marks in the test if it turns out to be that in esophagus, digestion happens.

----------


## kiz_paws

Skin freezes in less than two minutes right now (it is minus 32 Celcius in my backyard -- with the windchill factor).  :Sick:  Snow looking good, mind you!

----------


## Gadget Girl

I need to think new ideas!

----------


## chasestalling

gosh, what would i ever do without coffee

----------


## Wyoecho

I wish I could go back and start over

----------


## kiz_paws

PeeWee Herman's bike was wild...

----------


## Niamh

I really have to go to bed. I'm in work in six hours!

----------


## browneyedbailey

Kids, Shutup!!!!!!!!

----------


## PanzaFan

> Kids, Shutup!!!!!!!!


Wow, you read my mind.

----------


## browneyedbailey

Ha ha ha ha!!

----------


## Annamariah

I'll have to wake up in less than five and a half hours, so I guess I'd better go to sleep before that o_O

----------


## muhsin

Can't say exactly...don't know why?

----------


## Lily Adams

Whoah, whoah, whoah! I don't have much time to get to a library, that's the problem! I'll try and get on LitNet as much as I can, though! It'll only be a week, apparently. Thanks, everyone.  :Smile:  I miss you.

----------


## kilted exile

Why do manafacturers insist on using allan keys instead of nuts & bolts. Stupid, annoying pieces of crap. I can put a unit together in 5mins if I can use my ratchet set, but no they make me use this garbage. GRRRRR!!!!!!!!

----------


## Logos

> Why do manafacturers insist on using allan keys instead of nuts & bolts. Stupid, annoying pieces of crap. I can put a unit together in 5mins if I can use my ratchet set, but no they make me use this garbage. GRRRRR!!!!!!!!




hmmm...I'm thinking IKEA right now  :FRlol:

----------


## manolia

> Why do manafacturers insist on using allan keys instead of nuts & bolts. Stupid, annoying pieces of crap. I can put a unit together in 5mins if I can use my ratchet set, but no they make me use this garbage. GRRRRR!!!!!!!!


 Don't despair  :FRlol:  Here is Bob the builder



 :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

Nothing lasts forever....

----------


## Pretty^Athens

"can someone tell me if it's wrong to be so mad about you?"

----------


## thescholar

Society is like milk, the rich cream ends up at the bottom, with the palest milk at the top.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Whoah, whoah, whoah! I don't have much time to get to a library, that's the problem! I'll try and get on LitNet as much as I can, though! It'll only be a week, apparently. Thanks, everyone.  I miss you.


I think that Miss Lily is missing us -- well we miss ya too -- start the D-evolution now!!  :FRlol:

----------


## ktd222

I should have seen that coming. Now I'm cover in vomit :Sick:

----------


## Pensive

> Society is like milk, the rich cream ends up at the bottom, with the palest milk at the top.


To me, society seems more like gaseus atoms, travelling here and there, one can't be sure which would end up where. Never fixed. Always changing positions.

----------


## muhsin

My local discussion forum that assign me to moderate a Literature sub-forum.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Should I do what I _must_ do?

----------


## Pretty^Athens

> Should I do what I _must_ do?


good question.....

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Right now I just want to relax, after three_ looooooong_, stressful days... but I just can't seem to get off litnet after being absent for five dreadful days (or was that years?)!!!

----------


## NikolaiI

the shortest wikipedia article ever! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris-France-Transit

----------


## Gadget Girl

Haha! Yes it is!

----------


## Ocelot

Why the hell are some people so STUPID sometimes??? WHY?

----------


## thelastmelon

We need to find a solution...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Because you said so.

----------


## NikolaiI

Will they find the solution in time?

----------


## Lily Adams

I love you, drawing, but you can be so exhausting sometimes.

----------


## crazefest456

why can't I stop listening to music? I've been trying to stop but it never-ugh-I guess it's hopeless...

----------


## Gadget Girl

What am I thinking now?  :Confused:

----------


## Taliesin

Some other person: "Don't get angry at me because I forgot to do that thing again."
We turned our head to a side, smiled innocently and said "Sure we won't."
After that we casually thrust out our arm, forced our three first fingers through his mouth, back of his mouth and and throat, breaking tissue on the way until we got a grasp on the spine after what we ripped it out.

This didn't actually happen. But we thought about it. The idea struck our mind.
Kind of creepy when you come to think about it. 

But it is elegant in some ways.

----------


## Chava

I attacked some one with a sword today... Then i gave all my colleagues a crash course, so that they could defend themselves next time i attack... 
I love being incharge of the RP section of the store!

----------


## Zelly

My stomach is having a spaz. =(

----------


## Niamh

time for bed....

----------


## samercury

This is so annoying

----------


## Janine

way past time for bed...yawn....

----------


## symphony

wondering when exactly i'll be able to stand up by myself without my dad gripping me tightly...

wondering if i'll have to give the next exam (chemistry!!) lying in the sickbed too...

----------


## Pensive

> wondering when exactly i'll be able to stand up by myself without my dad gripping me tightly...
> 
> wondering if i'll have to give the next exam (chemistry!!) lying in the sickbed too...


Do get better soon!  :Smile:  (but if want so, then after Chemistry exam I guess  :Tongue:  )

----------


## symphony

oh no thats the last thing i want!!  :Eek: 
I dont want to find out (once again!) how stinky the sickroom in our school is!!  :Eek: 
smells of dead rats  :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

> oh no thats the last thing i want!! 
> I dont want to find out (once again!) how stinky the sickroom in our school is!! 
> smells of dead rats


Oops I misread it. I thought you meant that if you didn't get alright, you would have to skip exams and stay in sick-bed at house. Now that can be a fair treat at a junior level.  :Tongue:  But do get better, as you would have to give exams in any case and have entered years in which we often realise that exams are for our own good - no matter how bad they look. By the way, I like English exam (especially when the creative writing is included).  :Tongue:

----------


## symphony

> Oops I misread it. I thought you meant that if you didn't get alright, you would have to skip exams and stay in sick-bed at house. Now that can be a fair treat at a junior level.  But do get better, as you would have to give exams in any case and have entered years in which we often realise that exams are for our own good - no matter how bad they look. By the way, I like English exam (especially when the creative writing is included).


Oh i abso-friggin-lutely LOVE english exams. Thats the only exam the night before which i can be my usual self (and my usual self makes it a rule to maintain a 30 feet distance between me and my work table).  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

> Oh i abso-friggin-lutely LOVE english exams. Thats the only exam the night before which i can be my usual self (and my usual self makes it a rule to maintain a 30 feet distance between me and my work table).


Yes, good old language paper!  :Biggrin:

----------


## symphony

My!! my head's huge!!  :Eek2:

----------


## Niamh

i really should go to bed.

----------


## kiz_paws

Today is a good day to make some nice shortbread with little cherries adorning the tops so that it all just melts into your mouth in one delightful smooooosh! 
**gains ten pounds with this thought alone**  :FRlol:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I really am a ditz sometimes. How did I become so flighty?

----------


## Nightshade

I need to get ready or Ill be late and end up rushing and flustered in this stupid exam

----------


## Janine

> I really am a ditz sometimes. How did I become so flighty?


Hi *LW* I am thinking of your first line for me, also, and how I would like now, to escape and to take flight from all this holiday tension. :Argue: ....(maybe a nice tropical island  :Biggrin:  )

*Night*, goodluck on your exam!

----------


## kiz_paws

I think I will send Janine a phrase of nice thoughts!

----------


## grace86

Two finals down and one more to go!!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  

Haha oh yeah and a project...

Sleep, sleep!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

What in the sam hill has happened to chikka?

----------


## kiz_paws

and Krugos has disappeared without a trace...  :Bawling:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I'm on the wrong computer! ARRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!  :Rage:

----------


## I AM JINX

I am thinking about seeing my boyfriend who I have not seen in a while. I am also thinking about going home and sleeping.

----------


## samercury

It's snowing!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

Owwww, my heart.


That's twice today.

----------


## Scheherazade

A Sailor went to sea, sea, sea
To see what he could see, see, see
But all that he could see, see, see
Was the bottom of the deep blue sea, sea, sea
A Sailor went to sea, sea, sea
To see what he could see, see, see
But all that he could see, see, see
Was the bottom of the deep blue sea, sea, sea
...

----------


## Nightshade

'erby turkey...,  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Remarkable

Why did my friend have to create such a mess???

----------


## Nightshade

My tea tastes like swimming pool.... theyvve been messing with the chlorine levels in the water again I bet...  :Sick:

----------


## Remarkable

It isn't ringing,it isn't ringing,it isn't ringing...

----------


## Niamh

> Owwww, my heart.
> 
> 
> That's twice today.


you okay Lily? :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I don't know what to think.

----------


## Domer121

That the person who was my Beatrice for the last 2 years is not who I thought he was...and that makes me very sad.. :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

> you okay Lily?


Ha ha, yeah, I'm just crazy. Don't worry.  :Tongue:  Thank you, though.

----------


## Taliesin

From the youth choir diary:



> I really like that new tenor with ponytail. Pity that he isn't here, really miss him.


Plus there was the girls name under the text.

Two questions.
1)Is the tenor with ponytail us or that other tenor with ponytail?
2)Which girl bears that name?

----------


## DeepTrance

I need a second cup of cappuccino.

----------


## Wyoecho

I cannot live up to everyone's expectations!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lily Adams

I have a craving for birthday cake.

----------


## babes

I'm always a guy's friend.. Never a girlfriend. Lmao! Sheeesh. Somehow it sucks to be a guy's buddy but it has its advatages.. But dammit! Lol So sad.. haha

----------


## Wyoecho

I am always late and there is never enough time to finish! Is this a sign of a sick mind?

----------


## samercury

This is so awkward

----------


## Nightshade

Samer!!
 :Wave:

----------


## AimusSage

and what a dress it was!

----------


## Gadget Girl

When will this be finished?

----------


## chasestalling

boy, is this going to be good

----------


## Pensive

You thought the day was supposed to be very good. You did well in exams and everything and you are excited to tell about it to someone you love, someone who hears you out and with whom you want to share your deepest sorrows as well as joys. And you call that person and she/he tells you that she/he doesn't have any time for you. That hurts. But you should be stronger than that to get hurt by this, for that's the way of world. Even children can get too busy for parents to throw them into old homes...when people with whom you share blood can do this, then from whom shall we have such great expectations! But can we stop ourselves from having these 'great expectations'?

----------


## Lily Adams

> You thought the day was supposed to be very good. You did well in exams and everything and you are excited to tell about it to someone you love, someone who hears you out and with whom you want to share your deepest sorrows as well as joys. And you call that person and she/he tells you that she/he doesn't have any time for you. That hurts. But you should be stronger than that to get hurt by this, for that's the way of world. Even children can get too busy for parents to throw them into old homes...when people with whom you share blood can do this, then from whom shall we have such great expectations! But can we stop ourselves from having these 'great expectations'?


Aw Pensive, I'm sorry. We should have one of our IM chats soon.  :Frown:  You can always talk to me!

----------


## Domer121

I am starving!! 
Chipotle??

----------


## samercury

Not looking forward to the math final  :Sick:

----------


## crazefest456

I need to go to the post office... YAY SNAIL MAIL!!!

----------


## kiz_paws

dude really needs a tic tac...  :Alien:

----------


## crazefest456

I should've followed the instructions on the tag...stupid lint balls!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Goodness, my mother's officemate's girlfriend thinks I'm older than her!

----------


## Mal Reynolds

But if they called them sad meals, wouldn't no one buy them?

----------


## Lily Adams

> But if they called them sad meals, wouldn't no one buy them?


There's Unhappy Meals: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ7jeQG5-RI


A cold hamburger sandwich with a bite taken out of it.
*evil chuckles*
Some floor sweeping compound.
*evil chuckles*
A couple of dead silverfish.

One of them comes with a used q-tip. Oooh, that _is_ unhappy, isn't it?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Nooo... no sickness! Nooo! Me no-wanna be iLL!!!

O by the way, why did they censor that word in This Ain't a Scene? Believe it or not, I'm allowed to scream that out as loud as I can at home. I don't know why. But it sounds odd when it's censored.

----------


## Lily Adams

Oh. My. "Bob".

"Hercules Against the Moonmen".

FINALLY.

MUST WATCH.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

the vid of "i'm like a lawyer" by fall out boy is so darn touching! *sigh* I wish Dance Dance would start playing... and when will my mother ever come back?!

----------


## Lily Adams

I want to thank Mal Reynolds for making me think of the Unhappy Meal Invention Exchange from "The Day the Earth Froze" episode, which led me to post that video and then I started browsing through the MST3K videos which led me to find the episode I've been searching for to watch for ages now.

So here I go.

Thank you.

----------


## Mal Reynolds

Oh my god I totally forgot about that episode.

It's an awesome episode too.

I must thank you back, Lily Adams, of reminding me of such an awesome episode of MST3K.

Thank you too.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Wahoo I might be getting a Nokia N73 soon!!!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Oh my god I totally forgot about that episode.
> 
> It's an awesome episode too.
> 
> I must thank you back, Lily Adams, of reminding me of such an awesome episode of MST3K.
> 
> Thank you too.


YAYYYY MSTIE.

I remember when I first watched that episode, I was in a sewing class and we had to make little samples and whenver someone said "sample" I'd freak out and think they were talking about sampo. I thought they were MSTies for a sec.  :FRlol: 

I still haven't figured out what a sampo is.  :Frown:   :FRlol:  Sometimes I ask people but they never know...

SAMPO!!!!

----------


## Taliesin

Sampo is a magical thingy from Finnish mythology, mainly known from Kalevala - a magical mill that produces salt, gold and corn. It was made for a witch in the North, Louhi in exchange for some promises and, We think, but are not sure, for her daughter or something. Anyhow, the heroes went to steal it back but when they were returning by sea, Louhi caught them, and Sampo fell into the sea and two parts of it broke but the part producing salt was okay - and that is why the sea is salty.

Remember, King Kong died for our sins!

----------


## BlueSkyGB

I'm thinking...one more hour of work and then I'm free for 6 whole days.... :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

teman teman teman teman...

----------


## Janine

I think I am close to pushing the Christmas 'panic button'...


Also, is there a full moon?

----------


## Lily Adams

> Sampo is a magical thingy from Finnish mythology, mainly known from Kalevala - a magical mill that produces salt, gold and corn. It was made for a witch in the North, Louhi in exchange for some promises and, We think, but are not sure, for her daughter or something. Anyhow, the heroes went to steal it back but when they were returning by sea, Louhi caught them, and Sampo fell into the sea and two parts of it broke but the part producing salt was okay - and that is why the sea is salty.
> 
> Remember, King Kong died for our sins!


Ooooooohhhhhhh. Thanks for clearing that up.  :FRlol:  Wow. Now I finally know. I thought maybe it was those snack food things you get for free in the supermarkets.

'Twas beauty that killed the beast!

----------


## Janine

I am thinking 'why am I feeling so anxious; maybe I need to go eat something for dinner.

----------


## mmanuelap

christmas will be veery nice this year, i'll spend it at my mother's farm, at the pool with my friends and family (:

----------


## Pensive

Why the hell can't people accept that a girl and a boy can *just be friends!*

----------


## LadyW

Error: No current brain activity...due to absence of a brain.

----------


## Nightshade

_One eyed one horned flying purple people eater!_
 :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

Weak as a woman's magic, wicked as a woman's magic...

----------


## Lily Adams

Watching Vietnam footage is very appropriate for Christmas Eve.

----------


## grace4ut

Christmas already??!!!! Oh no and I haven't even done any shopping!!  :Crash:  
Good thing noone expects a gift from me that arrives on time..  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

"If more of us valued food and cheer and song above hoarded gold, it would be a merrier world." - Thorin to Bilbo from 'The Hobbit'

----------


## Dori

*shakes Christmas present* I wonder what this could be...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Wahoo I might be getting a Nokia N73 soon!!!


I GOT IT!!! WHEE!!!!!!!!  :Banana:  
 :Blush:  Pardon me for being so autistic...

----------


## samercury

They all sound so... good this year  :Eek:

----------


## Niamh

I think i'll go watch the commitments....

----------


## Nightshade

Ooh Im off to watch North & south

----------


## kilted exile

I get to finally see the great feat of engineering that is the Falkirk Wheel tomorrow- so excited :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:   :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

Wish I could swallow food/drink without pain in my throat and jaw...

----------


## AdoreroDio

I am thinking that I'm in love... :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

cold cold cold ...11 hour shift and its so cold....

----------


## aeroport

I'm thinking that I'm in pain, and also a little dizzy from that heated round of "association games". Time for bed.

----------


## kiz_paws

I think that I have had a lot of fun here this evening ... I am starving, and want to sleep, but what do I do? I sit and type and laugh and visit, and well, very addictive ya know...  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

I'm thinking, popcorn, chocolate, tea and mansfield park(2007)

----------


## Lily Adams

> I am thinking that I'm in love...



OOOOOOOOO.

*spreads rumors*

----------


## Dori

I should probably pack for Philedalphia...

----------


## amanda_isabel

got a lunch meeting in a few hours, and i haven;t slept yet!

----------


## pussnboots

should have worked out for an hour insteasd of 45 minutes at the gym

----------


## Goodfella

Thinking Of Myself

----------


## kiz_paws

> should have worked out for an hour insteasd of 45 minutes at the gym


I think that 45 minutes at the gym is much better than 45 minutes with my face attached to a potato chip bag (you know, like a horse eating oats?)...

Think I'll get off my rump today and be productive...  :Wink:

----------


## Janine

> should have worked out for an hour insteasd of 45 minutes at the gym


Hi *pussnboots,* does 15 minutes make that much difference? At least you did some workout...that is great; good for you! Wish I could say the same, so now I am thinking.......

I need to start some kind of exercise soon.....but, for now I am recovering from the holiday rush...tired and need rest today desperately.... :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

i'm think that more people should visit this thread http://www.online-literature.com/for...029#post504029 and vote.
Cry the beloved country, cry the beloved country :Tongue:

----------


## Lily Adams

All I wanna do is stay up and draw. But I can't. Accursed time.

Good night.


EDIT: Well lookit that, my first post of 2008.

----------


## Logos

I'm thinking...I've finally caught up in answering private messages!  :Idea:  ...

----------


## Wyoecho

I am thinking its is 2008 do you know where your children are?

----------


## thelastmelon

I need to pee.

----------


## Lily Adams

> I need to pee.


I hope you've relieved yourself by now.  :FRlol: 



I'm thinking that I love the E-Z Listening Muzak CD. Hilarious.

----------


## thelastmelon

> I hope you've relieved yourself by now.


Yes, I'm all done!  :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Goodbye guys... hafta go  :Bawling:  Filipino Class. Awghie. Huhuhuhu.

----------


## N I C E

hi 

i`m thinking how i`m lucky 2 b here

----------


## grace86

Why haven't you left yet rockitcza  :Wink:  

Thinking: I love the evenings!!

----------


## grace86

Hi NICE  :Biggrin:  it is wonderful to have you here!

----------


## Lily Adams

Wow. You know you're really an insane spud kid when you read "general info" and interpret it as something about General Boy.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Why haven't you left yet rockitcza  
> 
> Thinking: I love the evenings!!


Hey there, grace. Why, yes, I did leave, but I was waiting for my friend who was using my flash drive.  :Smile:  Besides, who would want to leave such a wonderful place like litnet just because of some boring Fil class...

sobbing:
Why did God do this to me? Fate can shock you out of your wits sometimes.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Hmm... my post seemed to have killed the thread. Waa.  :Bawling: 

Why do mornings have to be so cold? I loathe the bathwater; it's the reason I'm always late to my first class. How must I ignite it?

Wait a minute... this isn't what I'm supposed to be doing!

Pardon... pardon. *grumbles*

----------


## BulletproofDork

*Just four more posts!!!!!*

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

yep, until the 1000th. Why don't ya complete 'em today? And post it on Momentous Posts  :Biggrin:

----------


## BulletproofDork

YES!! I don't see why it's so hard for me to do it. It's not like litnet is short of good threads. 


Anywho, just a few more, now.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Say, 1 more, Bullet! 1 more!!!

I'm real slow... stuck at 1343

----------


## crazefest456

My leg hurts...oh well, I hope the other one doesn't

----------


## symphony

What am i doing here when i should be studying?  :Confused:

----------


## vheissu

I really don't like writing reports on companies.... :Frown:

----------


## thelastmelon

Here we go again...  :Frown:

----------


## Jane Jane

I am thinking as I look out the window how a very grey day can be depressing or magical like that little animated movie called The Snowman.

----------


## AdoreroDio

will I ever get a thousand posts?

----------


## thelastmelon

> will I ever get a thousand posts?


Is that the ultimate goal?

----------


## Wyoecho

Is breaking the heart of someone you love an act of selfishness?

----------


## Pensive

Some songs are too funny.

----------


## Jane Jane

The eyes of a child hold so much promise.

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm scared.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Still got homework to do. A really long one in Math. My dad says I got to study in advance. I haven't even started rewriting!  :Rage:  My parents don't know I'm on litnet. What would they say if they found out?

Darn Jacob Smith.  :Frown:

----------


## subterranean

Prague, what a fine city!

----------


## manolia

Men  :Frown:   :Flare:   :Crash:   :Brickwall:

----------


## mukta581

i m thinking about trust.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

This is it. This is the day.  :Flare:

----------


## kiz_paws

> magical like that little animated movie called The Snowman.


 I love that movie, too! The song is great, as well.

I am thinking that if I wanted to, I could go out and make a snowman this evening....it would scare the dickens out of my dog, mind you..... hmmmmm  :FRlol:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Did anything wonderful happen this day? Hmm... I got a little better in Math.  :Nod:  Passed the first quiz and finished it _on time!_ Now I feel more relieved than ever in the always-hectic world of science high... *heaves a thankful sigh*

But then again...

(Yep, I know. This thing belongs to my blog. But for some reason I don't want to put it there. Too short, maybe? Yep, ask me why my blog is so choppy--and where my blog entries are--I'll tell you they're all over the place.  :Wink:

----------


## mukta581

now i m thinking about my past its pinching me like splint of mirror.

----------


## muhsin

My friends...few days left for reumption to school.

----------


## mukta581

now i m seeing twilight and thinking about twilight.....

----------


## Lily Adams

Man, I wish I had that MIDI program...stupid computer had to crash. Did I give it back to that guy? Is it on a little burned CD in pile of computer junk over there?

----------


## crazefest456

I have to clean my room!!

----------


## kiz_paws

I dragged my brother to the Duck Pond with me, and was he glad I did! YAY! Such fun ice skating with me bro (like when we were at home kinda thing!)  :Thumbs Up:   :Wink:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I really don't want to get up and go there tomorrow!  :Bawling:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I dragged my brother to the Duck Pond with me, and was he glad I did! YAY! Such fun ice skating with me bro (like when we were at home kinda thing!)


I am thinking: I wish I had the beautiful taste for life kiz has!

----------


## thelastmelon

Time to shower!  :Smile:

----------


## mukta581

i m thinking about my mother

----------


## mukta581

i m thinking about my mother.

----------


## Pensive

_Farewell I call to hearth and hall
Where winds may blow and rain may fall!

It must go away, it must go away
It should ride before the break of day_

----------


## Taliesin

Dreams of integral, dreams of Leib-
(niz integrate), dreams of arccosine
And of things that will derivate

----------


## Wyoecho

I'm Thinking that it has only been a couple hours and I already miss her!!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I love thursdays. Long breaks. Wahee. But not this very day.

Two odd things happened earlier ago.

First, I walked into a friend from another section in the corridor (for the second time around). I said a little hi. Then she stopped and asked me what I wanted to ask her. It was so awkward, I replied, "I said hi." She walked on. I wondered for a minute if I had been rude to her or anything, but pushed the thought away seeing as I was rushing to the tech faculty room in the technology building so I could get back to the main building right away and get on litnet asap.  :Tongue:  Still a bit weird.

The tech teachers call me "the girl who's in love," thanks to the two nice "incidents" in my computer science class involving me and the not-so-crushable boy in my CS class whom I think is cute (which he really is!!!). Grr, grr, grr. I wonder how my mother would react to that if she found out?

----------


## Goodfella

I' thinking of either leaving my computer and going to pray.

----------


## ajsa

i am wondering what am i going to do with my introduction to literature exam which is tomorrow and i know nothing and i have 18 pages to learn :Frown: (

----------


## LadyWentworth

There is absolutely *no* reason on Earth for candy canes to be as *delicious* as they are!!  :Biggrin: 

(I bought an overload of them after Christmas  :Tongue:  )

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Nothing seems to be going on right now. I think I'll leave for a moment to tend to my deviantArt

----------


## muhsin

Lots of things.

----------


## AimusSage

Why is it that the first thing I think of when I read a thread is a sniping sarcastic response? 

(I know the answer btw)  :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

Yes! . .

----------


## AimusSage

36 hours.  :Smile:

----------


## crazefest456

_Go, go/ go johnny go, go/ go johnny go go/ go johnny b goode_

----------


## kiz_paws

> _Go, go/ go johnny go, go/ go johnny go go/ go johnny b goode_


Complete with the little Chuck Berry dance?  :Tongue:  
WOOT!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## crazefest456

> Complete with the little Chuck Berry dance?  
> WOOT!


 :FRlol:  of course!

[I'm glad you'll never see me dance...I make people cry-laugh when I do :Biggrin:  ]

----------


## kiz_paws

ha ha, I don't believe it! Then again, I looked ridiculous doing the limbo in Cancun, all for a sip of Tequila-with-the-worm-in-it.... **sigh**

----------


## crazefest456

I have a funny image of you doing the limbo in cancun...some things are too crazy to describe

----------


## kiz_paws

And I am thinking of the raw egg on the spoon race that they made newlyweds run on the hot sand ... all for a 'free rum and coke' ....  :FRlol:

----------


## crazefest456

I see splattered eggs, getting barbequed in the hot heat...fried eggs and rum-- nice breakfast?

----------


## mercy_mankind

I'm thinking in the trouble that i did , with just a word , and someone insists on it , although there is a problem but I think that i want to laugh and never stop!!! :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I can have another cup of tea..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zelly

I'm thinking that: I miss someone, I wish my room was clean and my laundry already done, that I had a normal bed instead of a loft which I will have to change the sheets on while banging my head against the ceiling, that I was sitting and reading Airs Above The Ground, or watching the Black Stallion instead of any of these things. I also am thinking that i am a procrastinator. Because I also have homework to do. HELP!

----------


## Nightshade

The bug has got me...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

What if I travel back in time to the 1930s--or at least to a town identical to one in that era?

----------


## amalia1985

The taste of betrayal is so bitter...

----------


## AimusSage

Where are the mauve female space marines?

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why have I been smelling perfume all night when I am the only one in the room???? I don't have any on! So, where is it coming from?

----------


## crazefest456

Jaw hurts again...maybe I should stop chewing the gum for once...

----------


## kiz_paws

I am too lazy to go to bed.... what the hey...  :Alien:

----------


## Pensive

_Taqdeer ke qaazi ka yeh faisla azal se, jurm-e-zaifee ki saza marg-e-mufajaat_

 :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

I don't get it...they let me check out Lolita from my school library but they won't let me look it up on the internet...gimme the whole deal. I want to see if it's a banned book or not. Probably is.

----------


## Janine

*Kiz,* I am too lazy to get up...what the hey...*yawn*

----------


## Niamh

in need of something interesting....

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Has my ValEd class begun yet?  :Confused:

----------


## mukta581

Should i wait for him?

----------


## Lily Adams

No, no, I need to go draw...right now!!!!!

----------


## amanda_isabel

i haven't seen him in a week...

----------


## Lily Adams

SCUM!?! What the?! This is so weird...

----------


## Nightshade

Blah blah blha RL people can be very boring... :Yawnb:

----------


## Remarkable

How sad I am...

----------


## samercury

I love how I'm always the one getting blamed

----------


## Divine Comedy

I am thinking what should I do tomorrow. Should I opt for a good dinner with my friend or decide to come to office(which is just an option) am confused.......

----------


## Lily Adams

I can't believe I'm listening to this.

The things I do for Big Entertainment.

*waaa waaaaa sound effect*

*puts on own music*

Ahhhh, much better. Like a splash of cold, refreshing water.

----------


## mukta581

should i take admission in Labour law?????

----------


## Nightshade

Ohh this was a bad idea... what could have possed me  :Rolleyes:  
nostalgia has a lot to account for

----------


## Santé

I am thinking "**** I should start studying for exams"

----------


## Bakiryu

"You wouldn't really make a good a-film star"

----------


## AimusSage

Too happy trees were sitting on a bench...

It's the flow of time.

----------


## Annamariah

I should prabably either study or go to bed - yet I don't feel like doing either.

----------


## mukta581

2day i will go out!!!! but where?

----------


## LadyWentworth

It is 3:15 in the afternoon and I haven't done a bloody thing all day!!!

----------


## HerGuardian

playing chess

----------


## crazefest456

hmm...nice gum...finals! gah, chem!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

This school program is soooo boring!!! :yawn:

----------


## crazefest456

hello kit!

I hope it snows tomorrow!!! PLEASE!!

----------


## kiz_paws

Those wrinkly puppies have awesome foreheads.... so many wrinkles to kiss  :Wink:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> hello kit!
> 
> I hope it snows tomorrow!!! PLEASE!!


 :Biggrin:  It's been a long time, hasn't it?

It's still snowing out there? Wow. That must be great.

----

Right now I'm thinking:
Why am I being so spendthrift these days? I'm almost out of money and I still have to get prepaid load. 60 bucks gone in just one day. 100, if you count all the extra items and drinks I bought... thanks to that fair...

----------


## Nightshade

Such a silly posted in the worng thread  :Blush:

----------


## AimusSage

> Such a silly posted in the worng thread


And here I thought you feel what you think and think about what you feel.

----------


## kiz_paws

I think that I will head to the indoor skating arena. Thirty-eight below (Celcius) is just a tad extreme...  :Sick:

----------


## Lily Adams

I want a keytar moog thing...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

ahh, litnet. the only place in the net that feels like home...

----------


## Chava

It's nice to have a path again.

----------


## Lily Adams

You know, everyone knows about Dolly the Sheep, but no one cares about poor Timmy the Tadpole back in '52.

----------


## kiz_paws

Or Boris the Spider, too, for that matter, Lily!

----------


## Domer121

My Contacts are so dry!!!!!! :Flare:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I suppose I should make that appointment.

----------


## Lily Adams

*gasp* I must find out who this Gulardi man is.

Goolardee?

Huh?


Who knows about a guy whose name sounds like "goolardee" and would make fun of old movies? Pre-MST3K.

----------


## AimusSage

why are there people everywhere I go?

----------


## Anza

The voices in my head are telling me some _pretty funny_ jokes!

----------


## Lily Adams

That pig?

That's a government pig.

Release the pig!




Taffy puller!

Hey, that was my idea.

----------


## Nightshade

ouch!

----------


## Lily Adams

You say mu-tay-to and I say mu-tah-to...

----------


## ajsa

right now..i m thinking that should i sleep or study by defeating satan???  :Smile: ...

can you guess what am gonna do??.......

----------


## ahsiam

i am trying to think i am numb.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I am thinking it is time to go to sleep! So, good night, all!  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Hmmm. Aren't there too many love threads in lit-net these days. Ummm this is not normal, this is not world, this is not fine. Yeeeees, how about a 'Pensive is evil' or an 'Anti-Pensive' thread. Hmmm too much good makes one feel as if something is wrong....

----------


## Anza

thinking of how awesome Pensive's avatar is

----------


## thelastmelon

I really should do something useful today. But I don't feel like it.

----------


## Bakiryu

dude, it's really slow today...

----------


## Anza

dude, I agree

----------


## Janine

If it gets much slower this site might evaporate!

----------


## Anza

*fwoosh* 
That was us going up in steam...

----------


## Janine

not thinking now just -  :FRlol:  ing!

----------


## Anza

Not thinking or laughing

----------


## Niamh

I'm thinking why is it that people like to be (apologise for the term) lick-arses? Surely its more important to just "be yourself" than to fawn on people like an amateur praiser looking for friends and trying to be liked?

----------


## Anza

You are so right. Gosh, you must be a genius! Niamh, you're so smart! How do you think of such wonderful ideas? How can you be so brilliant?
 :FRlol:  LOL!!! Anza made a funny!

----------


## kiz_paws

I think that the Mardi Gras is the place to be...

----------


## mukta581

Now i am thinking about my mother!!!!!

----------


## Anza

I am thinking about sleep... and medicated gum

----------


## manolia

Next time the phone rings i'll just break it  :Mad:

----------


## Lily Adams

> Hmmm. Aren't there too many love threads in lit-net these days. Ummm this is not normal, this is not world, this is not fine. Yeeeees, how about a 'Pensive is evil' or an 'Anti-Pensive' thread. Hmmm too much good makes one feel as if something is wrong....


Ha ha, so true. But why would we hate you, now?  :Tongue:  Aw.


I was just thinking how I wish I could read guitar tabs and could translate them into plain normal musical notes for my keyboard. *sigh* This world was created for guitar players, I'm afraid...or at least that's what it seems.  :FRlol:  Oh, well. Not that I don't like them! That would be wroonnnnggggg. Guitars and guitar players, I mean. I just would like some sheet music for my keyboard! D:

[/rant]

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm testing my PSP's Wi-Fi feature right now and so far so good. The only problem is I can't type faster like typing on a normal keyboard. It's similar with the cellphone keypad, only harder 'cuz you have to press all the arrow keys (including the L and R buttons at the top) and the 'X' button several times just to form a word. It's pretty tiring, actually.

It took me, maybe 30 whole minutes to write this whole thing. Imagine that.

----------


## muhsin

My brothers...

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking that my car will never run today ... minus 31 Celcius with a windchill of a wild minus 42 ....

Poor homeless people, and animals of the forest...  :Frown:

----------


## thegreenthing

My stomach sounds furious, I'm hungry

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking what to do. What to do when a virus is not ready to leave me? What to do when all my plans of spending weekend seem to be deteriorated? What to do when I want to sleep, feel sleepy but still can't due to this horrible flu? 




> [FONT="Courier New"]Ha ha, so true. But why would we hate you, now?  Aw.


For proposing an idea promoting hatred in this forum? On a try to deteriorate the friendly peaceful atmosphere here?  :Tongue:

----------


## Anza

I'm not

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I really miss my horse....

----------


## samercury

Why's he picking on her?  :Goof:

----------


## mukta581

i am thinking should i go collage today!!!!!!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm thinking of clouds.

----------


## Pensive

Someone at this moment does not know how much that person is being missed. Probably that person would never know because there are 2.394 chances out of 100 that, that person would ever be told about it.

All I can hope for is a telepathic contact now.

----------


## AtomicCafe1

I was just reminded of something that someone said at school the other day....

The person confused the words 'bi-polar' and 'albino'.

"Isn't he, like, albino?"
"What?? Do you mean bi-polar??"
"Oh, yeah..."

I had a good hearty laugh after that.

----------


## AimusSage

What if one did not have a multidimensional time diversifier by Martian Knives INC! installed? Every situation would automatically be the worst and best outcome imaginable. Imagine the horror!

----------


## Lily Adams

> For proposing an idea promoting hatred in this forum? On a try to deteriorate the friendly peaceful atmosphere here?


Ha ha, right, like you do that...

Oh. Oh. A milestone. I just successfully drew a profile. And it looks good. All my other ones were so blehhhh. Just needed to study.  :Nod:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I was just thinking how I wish I could read guitar tabs and could translate them into plain normal musical notes for my keyboard. *sigh* This world was created for guitar players, I'm afraid...or at least that's what it seems.  Oh, well. Not that I don't like them! That would be wroonnnnggggg. Guitars and guitar players, I mean. I just would like some sheet music for my keyboard! D:
> 
> [/rant]



Aww. Poor keyboard. Maybe you should try writing some?  :Idea:

----------


## dramasnot6

I am thinking how much I love this site. No brown-nosing...those were my actual thoughts!

But I have been listening to happy music all morning and it has gotten me into a mushy mood.

----------


## Lily Adams

> Aww. Poor keyboard. Maybe you should try writing some?


I try. You know I figured out "Mongoloid" by myself.




> I am thinking how much I love this site. No brown-nosing...those were my actual thoughts!
> 
> But I have been listening to happy music all morning and it has gotten me into a mushy mood.


I love it, too.

Music=yay.

----------


## LadyWentworth

How can one verse of a song be enough to let someone know whether or not a voice is "right" for a role when you can't find a song with a particularly long verse???  :Confused:

----------


## Ydfkdy

:Cold:  Laundry,snow,&that long cold wait in the bus to go wash it.

----------


## motherhubbard

judging the picture poetry contest - it will be a hard choice, but I still wish more people would enter.

----------


## dramasnot6

> I try. You know I figured out "Mongoloid" by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, too.
> 
> Music=yay.


Yes, but how about some original Lilytastic compositions?  :Biggrin: 
That way I can be like,when you become a famous composer, "You know I encouraged her to write her own music!" XP

----------


## Annamariah

I'm afraid my English grammar test today didn't go too well...  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> I'm afraid my English grammar test today didn't go too well...


Ah, tests. Well, at least yours apparently went well if not _too_ well. Anyway, sometimes the result can be a surprise, better than what we expect it to be.  :Smile:  This makes me think of my own monthly tests which are going to start soon. Electricity is also having little mercy, going off whenever it feels like.

----------


## vheissu

I'm thinking of pancakes...

----------


## motherhubbard

> I'm thinking of pancakes...


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I am too!

----------


## pussnboots

I shld be doing laundry and cleaning the house but I can't stop playing games on my computer and browsing litnet

----------


## dramasnot6

I am thinking that it is going to be scary to live in a dorm by myself...Hmm.

----------


## V.Jayalakshmi

Dear Members,

I am thinking "Shall I post a reply on something of which I am not thinking ?".The thought proceeds further and says"why bother?".So here I am at this moment of truth.

----------


## vheissu

> I am thinking that it is going to be scary to live in a dorm by myself...Hmm.


A student dorm you mean? How can you be alone?

----------


## dramasnot6

I mean, by myself without my family and friends.
And the student dorm I am moving into is single room for one person each.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm thinking about the 12 inches of snow that I am going to have to shovel tomorrow!  :Bawling:  

I never thought I'd say this (considering I despise heat), but WHERE IS SUMMER??? Well, at least spring??  :Smile:  This is the craziest winter we have had in a long time!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Yes, but how about some original Lilytastic compositions? 
> That way I can be like,when you become a famous composer, "You know I encouraged her to write her own music!" XP


Ehhhhhh...I love playing music, but I don't think I'm good enough to write any. I really don't know much about the technical side of it. I just play it mostly by ear. I can barely read sheet music. I can never remember the keys or concert keys or WHATEVER. I get so confused sometimes when I read sheet music. It's just so abstract, you know? Like too absract for me. My mind can't grasp it. Or maybe it's because I probably had one of the most heartless people in the world for a band teacher in middle school. All in all, I really do wish I was better at music.  :Frown:  Love it, but I'm not too good at it.

----------


## Chava

YES! Back to the days where i could not find words to describe the happy sensations. I've missed them. Happy, Thrilled, Exstatic, Going to go and do some christmas jumps around the pond! Wohoo!

----------


## Chava

YES! Haha, oh i'm so terribly happy.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Something, yeah something that I can't say here.

----------


## Annamariah

> Ah, tests. Well, at least yours apparently went well if not _too_ well. Anyway, sometimes the result can be a surprise, better than what we expect it to be.  This makes me think of my own monthly tests which are going to start soon.


I sort of liked the test weeks in high school. It was nice when we had no school except for those tests, which meant we only had to sit there for three hours (or less, if you were fast) and then had all the rest of the day for ourselves (and studying for the other tests, of course...)

I wish the tests were more like that here, too  :Biggrin:  Well, I'll worry about my grammar test more next week, when we'll get our results.

Right now I'm thinking about going to Helsinki next weekend. It's been a MONTH since I last saw my friends or my family.

----------


## pussnboots

I'm thinking shld I do some freelance work at my old job where I used to work. The president of the company emailed me yesterday to see if I was interested in training new employees. Anybody know what freelancers make an hour ?

----------


## vheissu

> I mean, by myself without my family and friends.
> And the student dorm I am moving into is single room for one person each.


Oh, okay. Well, it's understandable to be homesick...lots of people will be missing their family, right? But then you'll get so busy and meet SO many new people, that you won't have time to be homesick _(and before you know it, uni is over...sigh)_

Personally, I think it's best you have your own room. A few people I know had to share a room back in first year...they couldn't _wait_ to move somewhere else!

----------


## Ydfkdy

I would like to stay in bed and rest so i don't push myself too hard.

----------


## Annamariah

> Oh, okay. Well, it's understandable to be homesick...lots of people will be missing their family, right? But then you'll get so busy and meet SO many new people, that you won't have time to be homesick _(and before you know it, uni is over...sigh)_


I moved to another town to start my university studies last autumn. Yes, I am really busy with all the work, but I DO have time to be homesick too... Well, I don't miss my home so much, but my friends who are all back there. I have some new friends, but I don't know them that well yet and I never see them outside school, so I am quite lonely.  :Frown:  Well, I've got 4,5 years of university still to go, maybe I'll make some good friends before it's over  :Smile: 

I'm thinking that I should start doing one translation today or I'll have to really panic because of it tomorrow night.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Oh, okay. Well, it's understandable to be homesick...lots of people will be missing their family, right? But then you'll get so busy and meet SO many new people, that you won't have time to be homesick _(and before you know it, uni is over...sigh)_
> 
> Personally, I think it's best you have your own room. A few people I know had to share a room back in first year...they couldn't _wait_ to move somewhere else!


Thanks vheissu  :Smile:

----------


## Domer121

Why does waiting for something you want more than anything take so long????

----------


## Chava

I think i'm falling in love. and it's so wonderful, and at the same time, so hard. Haha, but above it all, are the contented happy bubbles, and i walk around smiling all the time. This is nice. I had forgotten about this.

----------


## Ydfkdy

:FRlol:  I have 2 thought's going through my head.
1) I am feaking COLD!!!!
2) I honestly believe happy valintines day is just a polite way of saying 
"happy hump day" then there is the bear "will you be my valintine's."
you all know where I am going with that one.
 
But for you hopless romantic's rock on,and for the parent's with kid's like myself...Well my kid's will learn when they get older about this holday and,how it really only works for people who really love eachother and are marrried.I threw out all the v-day stuff my x's gave me.now I refuse 2 celebrate til' I get married or find a life partner.Til' then it is national hump day.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I can't believe I'm taking so long to get to those three posts!  :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

School; we are returing on next Monday.

----------


## mukta581

now i am thinking about life!!!!!!!

----------


## motherhubbard

I need to finish my homework

----------


## bouquin

Should I have tea first before going in to town to get the photos and the birthday present for my mother-in-law? Or should I have it after I get back? I don't think it would be reasonable to have a sugar-topped brioche or an almond frangipane with tea... Because we'll be gorging on raclette later on this evening at my brother-in-law's. I think I'll just have a couple of fruit & cereal biscuits instead.

----------


## motherhubbard

everytime I look down my coffee cup is empty- Am I really drinking that much? Wow, I'm gonna pay for that later.

----------


## kiz_paws

> I have 2 thought's going through my head.
> 1) I am feaking COLD!!!!
> 2) I honestly believe happy valintines day is just a polite way of saying 
> "happy hump day" then there is the bear "will you be my valintine's."
> you all know where I am going with that one.
> 
> But for you hopless romantic's rock on,and for the parent's with kid's like myself...Well my kid's will learn when they get older about this holday and,how it really only works for people who really love eachother and are marrried.I threw out all the v-day stuff my x's gave me.now I refuse 2 celebrate til' I get married or find a life partner.Til' then it is national hump day.


This sounds so bleak, take heart my friend. Don't let the cold freeze you right down to your heart.  :Wink:  You are right in the sentiment that you don't need a day to say "i love you", those should come naturally, without a prompt from Hallmark Card Inc. Take care, Kizzo

----------


## Ydfkdy

My friend needs to lay off the caffine

----------


## Pensive

Change, change, change. It's all so wonderful yet so much ugly and the ugliness seems to outweigh its prettiness at the moment.  :Frown:

----------


## pussnboots

what shld I have for dessert ?
pumpkin pie, banana with chocolate cool whip or a cookie ice cream sandwich

----------


## jon1jt

I'm listening to Billie Holiday's Swing, Brother, Swing and I'm thinking to myself what it must have been like to be around when this music first came out, and how sad the state of pop music is today.

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking that this German wine has never tasted so nice...  :Tongue:

----------


## optimisticnad

what is that smell...is it me?

----------


## samercury

If it isn't one pain, it's another

----------


## vheissu

would it be so tragic if I asked for a deadline extension? And what happened to those galaxy minstrels I asked for???

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

why is my post count not increasing?  :Confused:

----------


## Gadget Girl

> why is my post count not increasing?


It's not? How can that be?

Everything is getting complicated by the second.

----------


## Remarkable

Is he noticing that I am being cold?Will he ask for forgivness?

----------


## Gadget Girl

My mom will enter my room and find out that I'm not sleeping yet... I better lock the door!

Uh-oh! Too late! She saw me.

----------


## pussnboots

having a family get together in two weeks and I promised my mother I would bake something but have no idea what to bake. Any suggestions ?

----------


## pussnboots

I'm wasting too much time this morning making all these posts when I shld be getting off the couch and get my day started

----------


## vheissu

What I dislike at the moment: thinking too hard about introductions and conclusions for these **** essays and time. Why does time seem to go faster when you actually need more of it?

----------


## samercury

Thinking- I really need to think of something to write about for the essay that’s due tomorrow… thinking- I dissected a rat today… and didn’t feel like puking (for most of the time anyways) go me… and why is it so cold outside?

----------


## mercy_mankind

I'm thinking now in the qoranic sura .

----------


## Pensive

_Thori khud say baghawat shooru ho gayi_

----------


## Remarkable

Why does he have to be like this?Does he know?

----------


## manolia

That they both drive me crazy sometimes  :Rolleyes:  
Makes me wish i was stronger and kick their butts  :FRlol:   :Biggrin:  
Perhaps god was wise in not making me strong enough  :Biggrin:

----------


## Remarkable

Ah,well,will I get any sleep tonight?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> My mom will enter my room and find out that I'm not sleeping yet... I better lock the door!
> 
> Uh-oh! Too late! She saw me.


Are you all right?  :Eek: 

Say, is your body clock still a bit confused now that you've moved to a different time zone?

----------


## LadyWentworth

How did I manage to pull a muscle in my leg just doing nothing else but sitting on a chair???

----------


## symphony

Do i really have to attend the exam today?  :Frown: 





> _Thori khud say baghawat shooru ho gayi_


Oh how i wish i knew urdu! I know limited hindi, but that doesnt help much when it comes to urdu, words like "baghawat" for instance!

----------


## kiz_paws

> How did I manage to pull a muscle in my leg just doing nothing else but sitting on a chair???


Sorry, LadyW, but that has to be the funniest thing I have read today.  :FRlol:  Hope your muscle feels better tomorrow, though.  :Smile:

----------


## Rav Maji

I hate myself. I should love myself. I should be more modest and hate myself. No, one must love oneself. I'm loving myself. No, I'm hating myself. When will this end. I want a lobotomy or an indispensable subject!!!! I want to be Tom Clancy just for a second. I hate myself.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Do the MP3 Shuffle.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

I'm just plain thrilled  :Smile:  I'm feeling so artistic and creative, that my hands are covered in paint, and my lungs are sore from playing on my golden saxophone.

----------


## metal134

Roger Clemens got eaten for lunch...

----------


## Ydfkdy

how cute this baby is next to me and how fun the conversation is.I remember when my boy's where new born's. :Smile:

----------


## samercury

It's so cold and gross outside!  :Cold:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Sorry, LadyW, but that has to be the funniest thing I have read today.  Hope your muscle feels better tomorrow, though.


That's alright. It *is* funny! I was just sitting there thinking that my thigh felt a little uncomfortable (for lack of a better word). Then when I stood up and walked away the pain was unbelievable. It still hurts today, but I'll live.  :Smile:

----------


## Rav Maji

> I'm just plain thrilled  I'm feeling so artistic and creative, that my hands are covered in paint, and my lungs are sore from playing on my golden saxophone.


That's cool. I play sax as well. How long have you played?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

GATT-schmatt... whatever.  :Rolleyes: 

Homework sucks.

So why do I want to experience studying in Japan?

----------


## LadyWentworth

I really have been on here too many times today. Now it is late. So I think it is best to retire!  :Smile:

----------


## amalia1985

Some people never learn their lessons...

----------


## Lily Adams

I am going to have a looooong day today. :/

----------


## islandclimber

i think it is about time I retired, being 23 and all... tomorrow maybe... hmmm... well, maybe when I'm 24... or else I could just sit here thinking about nothing all day everyday, building these silly houses, or not, or maybe... I think I want to be the quintessential starving artist...

I think, right now, I want to sleep again... why is it I can never sleep at night, but everytime I start driving it's like lights out immediately... 

this is so overdone, it must be thursday, but what if it was thursday everyday, or just on random days, what if this was the third thursday so far this week... would anything change or would I just become crazy, maybe we've had only one day so far... in 23 years, there has only been one day... today...

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Some people never learn their lessons...


Ain't that the truth?!


Why am I *so* lazy about cleaning? I never used to be like this!  :Frown:

----------


## Ydfkdy

Come out with your hands up and your clothes off!!Hehehe

----------


## Gadget Girl

Is the movie "Elektra" good?

----------


## Lily Adams

Cowabunga, Wipeouters! Rocket power and everything oh yeah!

Duuuuude! Wedgie Wipeout! Sick! Gnarly!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Cram for your life.  :Brickwall:

----------


## Pensive

> Oh how i wish i knew urdu! I know limited hindi, but that doesnt help much when it comes to urdu, words like "baghawat" for instance!


Yes, Urdu is a beautiful language. Everyone should know it. Hehe.  :Tongue:  You are from Bangladesh, right? I have listened to some Bengali songs in Bangla (spellings?) and loved the sound of voice too. It felt good.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

It's a beautiful day

----------


## Lily Adams

> It's a beautiful day


in the neighborhood.

*was brainwashed as a child*  :Tongue:

----------


## Winkl

'How can I find the Intro forum... or any forums... how does this page work?'
Or something like this  :Smile:

----------


## Ydfkdy

It is to laugh...

----------


## Lote-Tree

books are boring!

----------


## bouquin

it's way past my breakfast time!

----------


## pretending

now i am thinking about my brother

----------


## pretending

now i am thinking about my brother.

----------


## mercy_mankind

What is going on here?

----------


## Chava

Hmm, It's a nice place this, this world place.

----------


## bouquin

Should I go out?

----------


## TheFifthElement

ho hum

----------


## SFG75

That I need another cup of coffee. :Idea:

----------


## Ydfkdy

i need my own computer

----------


## kilted exile

I like long weekends, and due to bribery we get another this weekend :Wink:

----------


## Chava

I hope one day, I'll have so many memories, that i can write any number of stories. I hope I will still have my imagination then, to indulge them, and recreate them. I hope I'll have the energy to recall them. I hope i'll have people around me to share them with.

----------


## mercy_mankind

Why she didn't enter?

----------


## Themis

I'm wondering is there any thing _hasn't_ been discussed yet in General Chat?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Too soon to say goodbye.

And yes there is, Themis--politics  :Wink:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I'm thinking that I know how to make the rubik's cube look like Rockitcza's picture

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I'm also thinking that I wish I could be proud to be an Okie from Muskogee.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> I'm thinking that I know how to make the rubik's cube look like Rockitcza's picture


You do know a thing about cubes, eh?  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about this:

_I am right there if you get lonely, give this song another listen
Listen to my voice, it's my disguise. I am by your side._

_Hey there Delilah, I know times are getting hard
But just believe me girl someday I would pay bills with this guitar
We will have it good
We will have the life we knew we would
My word is good..._

----------


## amalia1985

Somebody kill that fat, fake-give me a break-opera singer who thinks she is also a composer!!!

----------


## Chava

Someone wise told me today; You are restless because you are ambitious.

----------


## Themis

Real soon I'm going to start crying if this ***** thing tells me one more time that "a fatal error has occured" or something "could not be found".  :Flare:

----------


## muhsin

Something that cannot be mentioned here. Don't know why???

----------


## Pensive

> Someone wise told me today; You are restless because you are ambitious.


Someone not-very-wise once told me the similar thing as it turned out to be that I was restless because I was not very wise myself too....

----------


## Shalot

I can't see who else is logged onto Lit Net right now. Is there something wrong with my computer, or has Lit Net changed or am I the only one on right now. Because it has been like this ALL day and I am hardly ever the only one logged onto Lit Net. 

is it because I am finally starting to realize that the people I have met on Lit Net are all imaginary and I am finally starting to admit it to myself, which is why the little box there below remains blank. All day.... 

 :Bawling:

----------


## Lily Adams

Ack. PM box almost full.  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Okay, so living on a student budget is not so nice. I need a hair cut, which is something i only do once a year, but it's so terribly expensive! I can get it done for 40 kroner, rather than 600, but that's at the school for hairdressers... ugh.. scared to death of getting some absurd tyedye splash. Should i just go for it?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ack. PM box almost full.


Popularity is hard like that.


> Okay, so living on a student budget is not so nice. I need a hair cut, which is something i only do once a year, but it's so terribly expensive! I can get it done for 40 kroner, rather than 600, but that's at the school for hairdressers... ugh.. scared to death of getting some absurd tyedye splash. Should i just go for it?


Nope, save your money till you can afford to go to a good hairdresser. A good haircut is always worth the money, I think. 

You can ask your parents to get you a haircut for your birthday preset every year maybe to cover the annual cost.

I am thinking... I just want to sleep... and sleep some more.

----------


## Chava

Nja, my mom would just offer to cut it herself.  :Smile: 

I've just cleaned the drains in the bathroom, and am a big stinking slimy mess. But the drains are spotless! Time for a nice shower  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

I wonder if I could persuade my collegue that a shrine is in order. Experts and "saviours" are supposed to have one, I'm sure.

----------


## Bakiryu

I is crushed by a crush. my thoughts just go on like this "Kevin......................................." while staring blankly into space.

----------


## kiz_paws

♥ Pink roses smell real good ♥

----------


## islandclimber

my head hurts... I need to put it back in the freezer!

----------


## kiz_paws

Wait a minute -- I just love the smell of a brand new box of crayons!  :Wink:

----------


## Lily Adams

> Wait a minute -- I just love the smell of a brand new box of crayons!


Me too.




We can work it out, let's put it back together and do the super thing.

----------


## Tournesol

I'm thinking that I hate that I procrastinate ALL the time...I have papers to mark...it's after midnight, and I'm sleepy.

oh, and I love the smell of Crayola crayons too! It brings back the security and carefree comfort of childhood...

----------


## Pensive

Chemistry teacher: I had a student who once wrote down in his class test 'my examiner is stupid'. 

*everyone laughs*

Chemistry teacher: And I wanted to give him a big fat zero on that. I called the guy and asked him never to do such a thing again. But he said, "Sir, if examiner has the right to judge us by allowing us marks, why can't we judge him too? It's unfair, isn't it?" Isn't it a good question my children? Yeeees, isn't it unfair? Well, isn't the whole world unfair? Okay now let's proceed to electrolysis. Errr yes, what was I saying? Oh, copper - a beaaaaaaaaaautiful element with its pink colour.

----------


## Madhuri

Talk to me nicely, and one can get ANYTHING in the world done from me. 

Talk rudely, then, no matter how much beneficial that task will be, I will NEVER do it....NEVER !!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Scheherazade

Bad, bad, bad Scher!

----------


## Annamariah

I'm thinking the phone call I'll have to make tomorrow morning. I just hate calling people I don't know, but it's about a summer job, and I really WANT that job, so I guess I'll just have to make that call just to see whether I have any chance of becoming a librarian for the summer.

----------


## samercury

If coffee didn't exist... now that's a scary thought

----------


## vheissu

My luciferase assay better work today!

----------


## manolia

It seems that i'll never learn how to use a fax machine  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chava

Isn't he going to call me soon?

----------


## Annamariah

> I'm thinking the phone call I'll have to make tomorrow morning. I just hate calling people I don't know, but it's about a summer job, and I really WANT that job, so I guess I'll just have to make that call just to see whether I have any chance of becoming a librarian for the summer.


I'm thinking about how frustrating it is that I cannot reach the person I tried to call several times  :Sick:

----------


## ZoeyJuly

I'm thinking the same thing happened 2 me last summer (PAM)  :Bawling:  
weird...

----------


## 1n50mn14

When is he going to call?
It's been two days.

----------


## Remarkable

This is depressing...Why isn't he sending an e-mail?...

----------


## Annamariah

My back hurts  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

So unbelieveable. Death. So merciless. Death. Just terrible. At least at the moment it appears to be so.

----------


## Themis

Why sleep when you can write all night?

----------


## Lily Adams

I wish I could come here more.  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Awww *hugs to Lily*

I need to start sleeping more...and wow, is it HOT outside...gah...

----------


## mahishi

any one dnt care about me here

----------


## vheissu

why why *why* can't I access the journals I need??  :Frown:

----------


## Themis

To sleep, perchance to dream ...

----------


## Pensive

Why the hell should they ban youtube!

----------


## amalia1985

How silly people are, when it comes to Cinema....

----------


## Themis

Oh my god, ohmygod,ohmygod!  :Blush:   :Blush:  I'm too stupid to use my own mobile. I was just fooling around and making pictures of myself with that thing when I accidently clicked on "send" and sent it somewhere. I don't know where. I'm afraid to look. Oh my god.  :Blush:

----------


## Madhuri

Why am I not posting the blog entry? I should not wait, as soon as I finish I should post it. If I wait and re-read it, I find it so silly that it stops me from posting...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Oh my god, ohmygod,ohmygod!   I'm too stupid to use my own mobile. I was just fooling around and making pictures of myself with that thing when I accidently clicked on "send" and sent it somewhere. I don't know where. I'm afraid to look. Oh my god.


Are you serious??!?!? Oh, how embaressing!  :Blush:  Have you worked up the courage to see who you sent it to yet? Hopefully it isn't too anyone that will make a big joke out of it!

----------


## Themis

> Are you serious??!?!? Oh, how embaressing!  Have you worked up the courage to see who you sent it to yet? Hopefully it isn't too anyone that will make a big joke out of it!


Oh yes, I'm serious.  :Blush:  

Yes, I know now. I didn't really look, I just sent a message to the last person I'd phoned before doing this and hoped it was the right one. It was and - thank God - she seems not to have got the picture, just a weird message. 
At least, I hope she does. She replied per sms that, yes, she had got a message but since she didn't mention the picture I'm guessing her mobile can't display photo messages.

----------


## amalia1985

Javier Bardem is soooo handsome...

----------


## vheissu

I want a different life...

----------


## amalia1985

Some people deserve a good punch. Narrow-mindedness is the deadliest sin of all, Tuomas was once again right!!!

----------


## manolia

> I want a different life...


I second that  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

> I second that


Lol, we seem to be thinking along the same lines today. First Hugh Jackman, then this!  :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

> I second that


Can I join in too? I'd rather like a different life than mine.

----------


## LadyWentworth

At some point in time (preferably the VERY near future) my luck HAS to change!

----------


## cranberry

I am thinking of dropping out of the position i am in business and going to another place. At least my old school is a placed I studied in and teachers 
know me plus i love school working.

Thanks for the thread.

----------


## manolia

> Lol, we seem to be thinking along the same lines today. First Hugh Jackman, then this!


Hehe we may think along the same lines in general and not just today  :Wink:  




> Can I join in too? I'd rather like a different life than mine.


Of course you can  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

If only the time stops here, right at this moment...

----------


## amalia1985

I want to give a good punch to those who never learn out of their mistakes. Instead, they provoke those who KNOW BETTER THAN THEM!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.......

----------


## Pensive

How do we come to know that we know better than the others....

----------


## Themis

I'm thinking that my coiffeur may have been feeling a bit - how shall I put it? - malicious today. Or he just likes doing whatever his customer doesn't want him to do.
I distinctly remember telling him that I wanted him to cut those strands of hair that were covering my eyes because I do not enjoy looking like a bobtail. 
And what did he do? And what do I look like now? And what will I look like the next time I wash my hair?

----------


## Remarkable

Am I buying too much books lately?Is Artemis Fowl really worth reading?What does he think of me?Does he like my writtings?Am I asking too many questions?

----------


## amalia1985

Never mingle with someone's anger, if you're not asked to do so....

----------


## vheissu

> Can I join in too? I'd rather like a different life than mine.


But of course! The more the better!  :Smile:  


I'm thinking that I unfairly got a C for one of my reports and maybe I should hunt the marker down...and get a better explanation out of it.

----------


## Chava

Hmm, a friend from a distance, yesterday told me that he missed my smell. What is my smell I asked back?
"You smell like fresh paint" Haha....  :Smile: 

On another note, I just want to sit here and draw and draw. But alas, I have to finish this assignment. It's so hard to tear myself away untill this drawing is finished though....

----------


## Lily Adams

Well, nut bunnies.

----------


## Chava

Even going through rain and wind, travelling by train, and risking that I will have to sleep on a station tonight, cannot possibly ruin my mood.

One of those, 'the world is inherently good' days?

----------


## kiz_paws

Van Gogh was deep

----------


## Janine

Thinking how nice it was that *Kiz* started my birthday thread...and *Kiz,* Van Goh was deep....ever see his work up close and personal? I was priviledged once, years ago, to see a huge exhibit and I was blown away by it. Amazing stuff!

----------


## ktd222

*I wonder how different painting is from writing poetry?*

----------


## Pretty^Athens

so God does dice us...

----------


## Themis

If I tell someone about somebody else insulting my language and they laugh, I think it's alright to pretend to be mortally offended for a while.

----------


## kilted exile

Bah humbug & now also themis's sig must be about sausages (only word I recognise is weiner)

----------


## Janine

I am thinking how funny *kilted's* avay is....

----------


## babyface123

I'm thinking I sent out Pm's and I never got one LOL.

----------


## ktd222

Am I just supposed to know when to stop wearing my retainer?

----------


## Chava

Hmm, how did this become such a dump, this apartment place. And why haven't I had lunch. Did Jan see me do the pirouettes down his driveway? 
Hmm, On average i'm thinking a little too much today I think!

----------


## Themis

> Bah humbug & now also themis's sig must be about sausages (only word I recognise is weiner)


There goes the next person insulting my mother tongue! What is it with you people?

----------


## Pensive

_کھاں تک سنو گے؟ کھاں تک سنائں؟_

Why can't the software allow me to write 'کھاں' okay-ishly?  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Argh! The wind is driving me insane! I become completely paralysed!

----------


## Pensive

I have waited for so long.....don't know why I call myself impatient.

----------


## Themis

> _کھاں تک سنو گے؟ کھاں تک سنائں؟_
> 
> Why can't the software allow me to write 'کھاں' okay-ishly?



Err ... there's something written in ... signs. What does it mean, Pensive?

----------


## Pensive

> Err ... there's something written in ... signs. What does it mean, Pensive?


Hehe nope. It's Urdu, the language which is commonly spoken and written over where I live.  :Smile:  It literally means (if you excuse some spelling mistakes which I have made because I couldn't find any way to write it fine on this online software for Urdu that I have used) 'How far can you listen to us, how far shall we tell you?' In simple words it means that the speaker has got a lot to tell the listener.  :Smile:

----------


## amalia1985

I want to go to South Africa

----------


## Themis

> Hehe nope. It's Urdu, the language which is commonly spoken and written over where I live.  It literally means (if you excuse some spelling mistakes which I have made because I couldn't find any way to write it fine on this online software for Urdu that I have used) 'How far can you listen to us, how far shall we tell you?' In simple words it means that the speaker has got a lot to tell the listener.


Thanks.  :Smile: 

Okay, I knew it wasn't signs but I couldn't find a way to describe the scripture better.

----------


## ktd222

I left my kidney beans next to dog

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I want to go to South Africa


I want to go to England. _DESPERATELY_!!!!

----------


## Janine

Me to - to England!.... to see Ken Branagah live in the Chekhov play onstage - "Ivanov". Wow, that would be an experience. Of course, I would check out other things while I was there. I would need at least a month, I know that!

----------


## dramasnot6

If I started running, how long could I go for before I pass out?

----------


## amalia1985

> I want to go to England. _DESPERATELY_!!!!


We must be patient, LadyWentworth. It's only a year, it will pass. :Wink:   :Wink:  

I must water those flowers...

----------


## Chava

Why am I not able to be absorbed by the material, for the class tha tI love the most?

----------


## Pensive

"Don't tell me what I can't do. This is my destiny.. Do not ever tell me what I can't do"

Hmmm

----------


## manolia

> There goes the next person insulting my mother tongue! What is it with you people?


Themis i think he was just joking  :Smile:  
By the way, i love your mother tongue  :Smile:  




> _کھاں تک سنو گے؟ کھاں تک سنائں؟_
> 
> Why can't the software allow me to write 'کھاں' okay-ishly?


Speaking of tongues, Urdu must be really hard  :Eek:  
Is it anything like arabic? I believe arabic is the most difficult language on earth  :Wink:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> We must be patient, LadyWentworth. It's only a year, it will pass.


I'm so afraid that one year will turn into two.  :Frown:  


Why did I suggest that I am willing to sing opera????? :Eek:

----------


## babyface123

I have this song stuck in my head lol

----------


## Pensive

> Speaking of tongues, Urdu must be really hard  
> Is it anything like arabic? I believe arabic is the most difficult language on earth


Oh well, the script is Arabic and it contains some Arabic words too seeing that the language is a mixture of languages such as Arabic, Persian and Turkish and some influence from English too. 

Personally, I don't find Urdu really hard, can be because I am a native speaker, have heard it being spoken from as far as I remember. It does have its hard sides such as the Urdu spellings being quite complex in my opinion but these problems can be overcome I guess.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why do I always get depressed when I hear the first baseball game on the radio (even if it is only a spring training game)? Is it because it is still winter and it just doesn't seem right that they should be playing _any_ games? Or is it the fact that I know this is only the beginning of a long, frustrating summer with the team, as usual?

----------


## manolia

> Oh well, the script is Arabic and it contains some Arabic words too seeing that the language is a mixture of languages such as Arabic, Persian and Turkish and some influence from English too. 
> 
> Personally, I don't find Urdu really hard, can be because I am a native speaker, have heard it being spoken from as far as I remember. It does have its hard sides such as the Urdu spellings being quite complex in my opinion but these problems can be overcome I guess.


Heh one of my friends is studying arabic (and i am so jealous, since i'd like to learn arabic but no free time) and she told me that it took her more than a month to learn the symbols  :Eek:  This alone is enough for me to claim a language as difficult. 
Yeah, i guess it depends on which your native tongue is. You perhaps would learn arabic much easier than me  :Wink:

----------


## amalia1985

What a lovely song...

----------


## kandaurov

I want redemption. What kind of redemption, or why, I don't know. This is the strange effect that Bob Marley's "Redemption Song" has on me!

----------


## Pensive

The world is pretty funny. You mess up the whole thing, you feel pretty bad and then tomorrow you might be laughing at yourself. You laugh at your misery because there is no other good option that you have....yes....

----------


## Chava

A little concerned that karate seems so much to be my thing. Punch you say? alright!

I'm a pacifist for heavens sake!

----------


## Themis

> Themis i think he was just joking  
> By the way, i love your mother tongue


So was I.  :Wink:  But thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Rav Maji

I need to get hungover.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I think I will start to lie about my age for awhile.

----------


## samercury

Asking for a recommendation letter is so awkward

----------


## PoeticPassions

How sad some people's lives are. Living in illusions... trying to control so-called "destiny."

Prayer won't solve it... prayer is comforting, but cannot exchange ACTION.

do not be passive, my friend. "He who desires, but acts not, breeds pestilence."-William Blake

----------


## babyface123

I'm thinking I'm about to go eat.

----------


## Prole

If I'm such a neo-luddite, why am I also a geek?

----------


## manolia

It's about time to start supporting a different team  :Mad:

----------


## vheissu

Why do shops think customers are brainless??? GAH!!!

----------


## Bakiryu

it's all meaningless.

----------


## Ydfkdy

:Frown:  How much I miss my friends I have just lost. May they rest in peace

----------


## alhara

i'm thinking about my gum adn my finger and my life how good it is or not even good but how i accept it for what it is, about people adn how they affect you

----------


## smartgirl

Im thinking about what to write here.

Beyond that, I'm thinking what my life could be in a few years, if I make the right choices. I'm thinking of who I'll end up marrying in the future, where I'll be living, and what I'll be then, because I have no idea what I want to do/be when I grow up.

I'm thinking of purple flowers, blue rain drops, green trees, and the reddish color of the failing sunset.

I'm thinking..of too much at once.

----------


## Themis

:Brickwall:   :Crash:   :Brickwall:  

Thinking I just might go to the deanery next week and punch the first person I meet. If said person actualy has something to do with the failed registration system that's a bonus!

----------


## kilted exile

When did that bruise appear? and shovelling snow is not good for a popping shoulder.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I wonder why I see so many of my old threads out of the litnet junk heap?  :Tongue:   :Confused:

----------


## dramasnot6

I seriously,seriously should not have eaten so much watermelon  :Sick:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Why, watermelon tastes nice and is soo refreshing!!!

----------


## dramasnot6

It does! That's why I ate soo much and felt sick after! Blech.

I am thinking that I can't wait to go on my run by the river later!

----------


## Prole

I'm thinking that you'd all be happy as hell under my supervision, melancholy posters! Cheer up!

----------


## samercury

Drinking coffee at 6pm when you want to got to sleep early ‘cause you have a lab early the next day, not such a good idea…

----------


## vheissu

> Drinking coffee at 6pm when you want to got to sleep early cause you have a lab early the next day, not such a good idea


I wish coffee would affect me as much....I've just drank a cup and I could go straight back to bed!


*IT'S MONDAY AGAIN!!!* Time just slips by.... :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Hmm, is my new avatar good?

----------


## Chava

Good lord... after bloodsamples, my arm is unrecognisable... I'm a junkie! Man i should nearly post pictures of this! It's crazy!

----------


## Gadget Girl

I should master the "poker face".

----------


## vin1391

I want to see to Kill a Mocking Bird....

----------


## Themis

Does not-sitting-on-the-floor-for-God-knows-how-long beat Not-leaving-the-house-early-and-enjoying-a-little-more-time-at-home?

----------


## chasestalling

Hmm...who should I name stalk...

----------


## Chava

Why? What to do? frustration  :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm excited to see the few last episodes of my favorite TV show this season.

----------


## Lily Adams

...I...am not an industrial arts person.  :Sick:  

*sigh*

----------


## Themis

Something's ... smelling here. Can't be me, I just showered. I'd better take a look.

----------


## Gadget Girl

How can I possibly beat those guys without using cheats?  :Confused:

----------


## Lily Adams

Hahahaha, oh, star fizzle, men are somethin' else.

----------


## dramasnot6

How do university students find time to study with all this dorm life+organisation activities+social life going on??

----------


## Chava

> How do university students find time to study with all this dorm life+organisation activities+social life going on??


Starting second semester... I can confirm that we don't really  :Smile:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I hate an author.

----------


## ajsa

I am thinking that what are the things make John Dryden so different? anyone can answer??

----------


## AdoreroDio

I am thinking I wish people would comment on my poetry in my thread....

----------


## Gadget Girl

What can I do to make my time worthwhile?

----------


## AdoreroDio

How does it happen that I always am the last post on the page? (well maybe not always but a lot.)

----------


## asilef73

what on earth did i do with my twenties?

----------


## AdoreroDio

why is it that whatever someone posts in the what are you thinking thread it is always in the form of a question? I am thinking I want to be decisive in my thinking*.*

----------


## Riesa

how shall I fill in the gaps? what makes fur blue after all?

----------


## Lily Adams

I keep listening to this song over and over. Can't wait for the new album...can't wait...

----------


## eyemaker

what would i think now?

----------


## Gadget Girl

I want coffee! I want coffee!

----------


## alakungfu

> what on earth did i do with my twenties?


Funny, I was just thinking, what am I going to do when my kids hit their twenties?

----------


## Weisinheimer

Is it ever going to change?

----------


## Remarkable

Am I ever going to tell him?

----------


## Remarkable

> why is it that whatever someone posts in the what are you thinking thread it is always in the form of a question? I am thinking I want to be decisive in my thinking*.*



Perhaps this is because every thought contains a certain amount of doubt.Even when you think:"I'm going to be decisive." it's more like: "Am I going to be decisive?"...

----------


## Gadget Girl

I need to continue what I am doing so that my life would be better.

----------


## Chava

Oh life is good on Sunday mornings, when the sun is shining, and the promise of seeing a loved one is so near  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

Ha ha, weird...the book club I'm in is having a book of the month contest and there is a tie between two books I just read-"The Metamorphosis" and "Brave New World".

----------


## BulletproofDork

I hate laptops. They are soooo hard to use!  :Mad:

----------


## muhsin

something

----------


## Remarkable

How British am I?

----------


## asilef73

why must i go to work?

----------


## chasestalling

Hmm...who should I harass and badger today...

----------


## TEND

Me + Green Beer =  :Ladysman:  
or at least thats how I remembered it until my buddy revealed the horrible truth I had added wrong and the equation actually more resembled....
Me + Green Beer = Riverdancing and  :Sick:

----------


## Lily Adams

This music I'm listening to sounds like the sounds a consipated robot would make while eating a popsicle while zooming through hyperspace.

I like it.

----------


## lit_stu

hello,
well i've just received an invitation to participate in WHYS program on BBC for tomorrow, and i'm thinking about what will the listeners and bloggers ask and how should i answer since it is my first time to participate in such a globle program.

----------


## Chava

first i was happy about snow, now i'm troubled with which train to take into town, because of snow, knowing that the trains wont really be running anyway... because of snow.

----------


## Janine

I am thinking and wondering where everyone has gone in my book, short story discussions. It has been days since some have posted in a few of those threads. I wonder if I should just chill out myself; kind of tired anyway.

----------


## ben.!

Only one more post until I get 40 posts!  :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

Time to stop putting off my annotated bibliography... :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

Why do my flatmates _like_ to wake me up early on a saturday morning?  :Frown:

----------


## bouquin

It is time to hit the treadmill!

----------


## vheissu

I want an Easter egg!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

I don't know the word for it in English, but i want to move into a 'kollegium' with my friends. just a happy bunch of five people living together. Maybe we will, after summer!

----------


## dramasnot6

I wish movies in Australia weren't so very expensive

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

hair of the dog is a horrible idea.

----------


## sprinks

It sucks that the person I love the most is the person furtherest away from me, on the other side of the country right now  :Bawling:

----------


## Lily Adams

They blew up Congress! Ahahahahaha!

He made the international sign of the doughnut!


Oh, that movie never gets old.

----------


## vheissu

Clinical trials are complicated...and I don't like writing about them!  :Frown:

----------


## islandclimber

ugh... i do not want to work an all nighter tonight... oh well...

----------


## asilef73

my feet hurt

----------


## Chava

Hmm Macro economics exam... 46½ hours to go!

----------


## dramasnot6

Can't wait to get out of here.

----------


## vheissu

I can't stand this cold anymore!

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

Why did they invent subwoofers?

----------


## sprinks

Eeep I have school tomorrow after having a lot of time off sick... That means a lot of catching up!

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

I am going to die on a Wednesday at the middle of Aguinaldo Highway 4pm.

----------


## vin1391

Has he or has he not that is the question....

----------


## ben.!

Hope Mum and Dad don't catch me up on my laptop at this hour!

----------


## Remarkable

I told him,I told him,I told him!I am mad...

----------


## Weisinheimer

Ah, left alone at last.

----------


## PeterL

I think that I should write a blog on aloneness.

----------


## vheissu

I want this to be over with!

----------


## Lily Adams

I'm callin' youuuuuuu....

I'm callin', one, two, three...

----------


## aeroport

Thinking about getting back to my book...
G'night, LitNet.

----------


## DeathAngel

when will spring come? 

monkeys fling poo, monkeys fling poo!
ah crud...kenny just died, 

i'm really hungry, i'm craving for extremely greasy pizza...yum

----------


## Lady Raven

Time for bed.

----------


## motherhubbard

I wish I had a candy bar, but I'm glad I don't.

----------


## Chava

I've forgotten something... oh dear...

----------


## vheissu

There's no milk in the fridge!!!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Time is selfish and sadistic; it does not believe in the Golden Rule. It does unto other what it doesn't mind others to be done to it, for it is tenacious and will always keep running all the same, no matter what we do to it. Time sports a face it does not deserve to wear, nevertheless it is forced into our lives and limited existences because it is a nobleman we must always bow to and never betray, despite the fact that it always betrays us. We respect time although it is not respectable. Time must be cursed, however in that case it will curse us back. There is no way we can ever win against time; for time is a cheater and will always cheat on us until we lose and it rejoices. The only one way that we can enjoy our lives without being bothered by its existence is to play with it and not against it.

----------


## aabbcc

Join the dark side. We have cookies.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Join the dark side. We have cookies.


I'm afraid they've been stolen from the cookie jar!!!  :Bawling:

----------


## Lady Raven

Will he miss the chocolate bunny if I eat it? :Blush:

----------


## dramasnot6

I can't believe how far I have come since just three years ago...

----------


## Lily Adams

> I can't believe how far I have come since just three years ago...


Time is just amazing, ain't it?



Of course he would like this song! So obvious!

Common stock, we work around the clock! 

Man, I am dyin' here. It's so beautiful. *sniff*

----------


## Bakiryu

"In my head the flesh the flesh seems thicker......."

----------


## Annamariah

I only slept three hours last night so I guess I'd better go to bed soon... After all it's already 1 am here  :Biggrin:

----------


## tractatus

sweet dreams are made of this.

----------


## aabbcc

I want a big Belgian chocolate and I don't care how many calories it has and I don't care about the fact I need to maintain my slender figure to keep looking like a porcelain doll my mother always wanted me to be. Cioccolata... *blue infant eyes staring at the sky*

----------


## Lady Raven

I should have drawn the shades.

----------


## rachel_bookworm

I should be writing my dissertation....

----------


## Themis

Should I go to sleep now or stay awake? It's already half past four in the morning.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

All the while I thought I would not remember this day for there would be nothing special about it; yet now it occurs to me it will stick to me as the only birthday I celebrated as a sudden homebody (and you all know how much I hate being stuck at home--I'm claustrophobic!  :FRlol: )!!!
 :Tongue:  Aaaack.

Happy birthday to me.

----------


## Sarasvati21

I'm thinking that orchestra practice is tomorrow, and I must remember to get my music off my shelf.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Cellular broadband sucks just as much as card readers...
so don't use cellular broadband if you don't want to lose prepaid credit,
and don't use card readers if you don't want to lose your cards!!!
 :Tongue:

----------


## vheissu

I hope that cake comes out ok...

----------


## toni

I'm not working unless they give me my due payment. It is only fair.

----------


## Lady Raven

I love the sound of wind chimes tinkling gently in the breeze.

----------


## Chava

Yum dinner. Now my various monetary applications, then shower, then bed, then read read read...

Did I mention? I bought 9 books yesterday for about 20 dollars? Newly released, completely new books? Yep... That's what you get for working in a bookstore... That's right get into the gravel and worship, muhaha. Everything from Paul Auster to John Irving. Great!

----------


## Remarkable

I must be mad...How did I do that???

----------


## samercury

It's Spring... and it's snowing  :Goof:

----------


## mahishi

I like ma chat friends soooooooooooooooo much

----------


## Lady Raven

I'm thinking that I agree with Antiquarian.

----------


## Lily Adams

He's underprivelged and abused, perhaps, a little bit confused...Only a Lad.

----------


## samercury

I'm so proud of my sister!

----------


## Lily Adams

"I'm a Huboon Baby, I'll grow up to be the President."

Visionary. Absolutely visionary. What was that? 1977? And again in 1998.

----------


## JaneEyre1986

I'm thinking I should to go bed... I just don't wanna get up. And I'm hungry.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Damn, that guard mistook me for another employee again. *sigh* Do I really look _that_ old?  :Frown:  Oh well! It's fun anyway!  :FRlol:

----------


## Sarasvati21

With the look about the eyes...it could be possible...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> With the look about the eyes...it could be possible...


Eyes... eyes... eyes?
 :Smile:

----------


## Pseudōnumos

I'm wondering if it's some kind of subconscious, passive-aggressive tendency for me to use lemonade mix by the glass. I mean I could mix a whole batch for my house mates to enjoy as well. It isn't really notably harder to make a pitcher, I'm sure it would be appreciated too seeing as we usually only stock beer, bourbon, and milk, but no, I make it one serving at a time. Should I do penance?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I can't believe I said that. Man, did I insult him?  :Confused:

----------


## Tournesol

I should probably do those letters and send them out...there are people waiting and relying on them...
Oh well, just a few more posts...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> I should probably do those letters and send them out...their are people waiting and relying on them...
> Oh well, just a few more posts...


Letters, eh? Say, what work do you do?

I have to eat. Whaaat? I _have_ to _eat?_ NOOOOO!!!!!!  :Flare:

----------


## Tournesol

> Letters, eh? Say, what work do you do?
> 
> I have to eat. Whaaat? I _have_ to _eat?_ NOOOOO!!!!!!


It's not for wrk, it's for my out-of-work charity work!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Oh, I see! You are very kind indeed!  :Smile: 

I'm thinking my mother should shut up, and sorry if I am being evil.  :Blush:  To me, it's just freedom of expression.

----------


## djy78usa

I'm thinking about how happy I am that Southpark and The Root of All Evil both took a shot at internet video-sharing sites (won't mention any names  :Wink:  ) I don't take issue with people posting their videos, there are some pretty talented people out there after all. (then again, some of 'em... not so much) I just can't stand the fact that the forums on even the most innocent videos always seem to turn into a racially/nationality-driven hate fest. I just don't get it

----------


## Sarasvati21

I'm being very impatient in my thoughts. I know I shouldn't be impatient. Patience is a virtue, right. Well, I don't have it. I hate waiting.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Conservationist attitudes... man, how I hate them.

----------


## muhsin

something...

----------


## Scheherazade

Should be more than 10...

----------


## Lily Adams

Why is it always men who have a genius sense of humor?

----------


## Lady Raven

I should be in bed.

----------


## ben.!

Gosh, I'm pretty stuffed from staying up all night...

----------


## Lily Adams

WHY

do people have to get soooooo darn upset over Owen Wilson's nose?!

It's like you threw a bunch of rabid chipmunks unto an arena and said "What do you think of Owen Wilson's nose?"

----------


## Pensive

I can't be patient any more. I can't wait.  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

I can't believe the weather has turned cold again...I need sun!!

----------


## dramasnot6

Why is it so hard for me to clean my room?
WHY!

----------


## BulletproofDork

Whoo! I Got An A! I Got An A! I Got An A! I Got An A! I Got An A! I Got An A! I Got An A! I got an A! I Got An A! I Got An A! I Got An A! I Got An A! I Got An A! I Got An A! I Got An A!

----------


## Sarasvati21

I'm thinking that i may have to disagree with the old adage that everything happens for a reason...i cannot fathom the reason behind migraines...

----------


## Tournesol

I'm thinking another sleepless night would not be good for me, especially when I drive in the rainy weather...the soft swish-swash of the windshield wipers lull me to sleep...

----------


## muhsin

something again.

----------


## Remarkable

It is not about the reason,it is about the purpose.There is a reason why you have migraine:some biological and chemical processes,but what is the purpose of it?...

----------


## vheissu

should I book a ticket or not?

----------


## Remarkable

It's sad,so sad,it's a sad,sad situation,and it's getting more and more absurd...

----------


## dramasnot6

YAY! PROSH is coming!!!!!!

----------


## blp

Philosophy is hard.

----------


## vheissu

must not panic, must not panic, must not panic

----------


## islandclimber

I need to get more than 2 hours of sleep tonight for the first time in weeks!!!

----------


## samercury

Why am I so tired?

----------


## Virgil

> Why am I so tired?


Because you're a college student.  :Biggrin:  Hi Same.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarkable

Strrrannnnggge...It'ssss strrrrannnnggge...

----------


## pussnboots

I can't wait to start buying flowers for my deck and yard

----------


## HerGuardian

sleepy

----------


## muhsin

Want to see my level coordinator after I've finished browsing.

----------


## Nightshade

Wow  :Eek2:  I certinaly missed _that_... maddness :FRlol:

----------


## Lily Adams

I really, really, _really_ want to read Breakfast of Champions.

----------


## aeroport

I'm thinking of ways in which the 'Song of Purusha' is an attempt to ground specific social structure in the myseterious cosmos - and how to explain this in such a way that it will cover 2 or 3 pages...

----------


## Pensive

Good health is a blessing.

----------


## LadyWentworth

This insomnia has really gotten out of hand now.  :Mad:

----------


## vheissu

I'm beginning to think the dissertation is getting out of proportion. Why must I be word limited?! :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

I'm thinking about how much I miss someone, I cant wait to see them again and I hope it's soon! And also that the massive storm is awesome! Even though its kept me up all night and as I write this it is sometime around 4 am.

----------


## aeroport

I'm thinking my homework is *finished*, and I don't really need to be in bed for two more hours! I haven't felt this way in months.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I wish I didn't have a chem exam to study for...I missed the LitNet :Yawnb:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Andre Rieu really gives you your money's worth at a concert.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

what is wrong with this computer?  :Crash:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> what is wrong with this computer?


Maybe it just doesn't like you?  :Smile:  That is generally what I tell myself when my computer is acting up! I figure it must have something against me because otherwise it would always be cooperative.  :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

I can't believe it has been over 9 months since I saw him last, almost 9 months since he moved so very far away from me... I can't wait till I get to see him again!! - I hope he can come visit me soon! I miss him so much, and I love him more than anything else.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

I'm also thinking I like Gym Class Heroes first version of Cupid's Chokehold better than the second version. Can't seem to pinpoint why though.

----------


## LadyDepfeffil

A friend and I were pondering how long the average reader spends reading in miles (if you lay out every word you read in a long line) and whether I've read my way round the world yet?

----------


## Niamh

DoH! I cant believe i left Candide on the bike in the gym!!!! :Blush:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I wonder if "Scrubs" really will be moved to ABC for one more season.

----------


## Xcape

I am wondering where he is and if he is thinking of me.

----------


## Pensive

Something surely is wrong with my head these days. Hmmmm was there something in those medicines?

Damn it paranoia has hit me.

----------


## maraki16

how am i supposed to write two assignments during the easter vacations and study for all the other subjects as well?

----------


## djy78usa

I'm getting tired of this trend of presidential candidates going on Comedy Central or Saturday Night Live to poke fun at themselves. I know they do it to seem more down-to-Earth and to connect with the voters, but they seem so awkward and ingenuine when they are on these shows. I'm also really getting tired of the news channels buying into it and making it seem like the candidates are the greatest commedians ever. Man I can't wait till November so I don't have to put up with this crap for a few more years...

----------


## vheissu

How on earth do you get superscript on word for numbers higher than 3?!

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

is mom lying? do i really look like josh hartnett?

----------


## dramasnot6

I think right now is a good time to slip back into bed...

----------


## djy78usa

I think this weekend went by too fast. Not looking forward to work tomorrow.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Good grief...I think I'm gonna be sick... :Sick:

----------


## amanda_isabel

i think i was given the chance to say goodbye to him.

----------


## Nightshade

now Im tierd  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ben.!

Man, my new bookcase does look _gewd_!

----------


## djy78usa

I'm wondering whether or not the sadistic SOB that designed the QWERTY layout intentionally placed the O and the 0 so close together just to give poor typists annyuerisms

----------


## Lily Adams

I love Frank Panucci.

----------


## LadyWentworth

God bless the person that created the new Snickers "Adventure Bar" candy bar! It is so good!

----------


## Lily Adams

I love Bruce Conner.

----------


## LadyWentworth

"The Wonder Pets" is such an entertaining show.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

I feel like I have just realised something extremely important...but they are so far away...and I wouldn't know if they wanted the same.
I feel such a sense of loss of something I am not even completely sure I have found.
I need to write a poem.

----------


## Niamh

Where is everyone and why is this site so quiet these days?

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

this site is plagued by sir bartholomew

----------


## sprinks

I'm thinking so many things...

I'm thinking about how I love him so much... Oh how I miss him. I can't wait until I get to see him again! And I should call him soon. I haven't heard his voice in a while and I miss listening to him talk.

Oh yay... Have to get up early tomorrow morning. Oh joy.

Yay I have my art back! For now anyhow... Must get it back before teacher realises I've got it. 

How am I going to finish that book for Lit before holidays are over?! It is so incredibly BORING. I wonder how the other people in the class are finding it? Especially the other females...

I like this song but right now it's not what I want to listen to.

I hope I get that essay done in time. Damn you word limit! You ruined a perfectly good incredibly long essay!

This song is better. Yay. Oh the memories I have in relation to this song! Now I miss him even more. 

Trains. Fun? Maybe.

The cat is sleeping. He looks so innocent. Pffft. Innocent. Riiiiight. But he does look cute. Very cute cat.

I think it's no wonder I have trouble sleeping what with all these thoughts.

I think I will click the post button now, or else I'll be here for hours, typing my thoughts.

----------


## Remarkable

Should I do it this weekend?Do I feel comfortable with something like that?It's not wrong put perhaps it's not even right...

----------


## muhsin

Lecture thats on presently. But I don't like the lecturer and thus won't attend.

----------


## Lily Adams

> I feel like I have just realised something extremely important...but they are so far away...and I wouldn't know if they wanted the same.
> I feel such a sense of loss of something I am not even completely sure I have found.
> I need to write a poem.


You've got an Uncontollable Urge!

And you did!

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

thinking how bias luck can be.

----------


## Niamh

should go have a shower.

----------


## Annamariah

I'm really hungry, but I'm not going to get any food for at least another 4 hours... And that four hours include a four kilometre walk home, too...

----------


## Remarkable

What should I read next?

----------


## TH3 HAT3D ON3'S

Why did I have to say somthing and why did you have to leave me?

----------


## HerGuardian

what should i have fir dinner?

----------


## white camellia

You say physical pain is nothing but I say it is something when it helps with spiritual pain.

----------


## Tournesol

I have work tomorrow. SHould I prepare notes for my classes? oR should i just imporvise while I lecture...and what would I get for lunch tomorrow? Hmmm...I'm thinking a visit to that new Arabian restaurant would be delicious!

----------


## djy78usa

Man, I wish my parents were as cool as the parents of Staff Sergeant Max Fightmaster. Coolest. Name. Ever.

----------


## Tournesol

I really _can't_ believe I have to work tomorrow!! Perhaps I could call in sick...there may not be many students at work tomorrow anyway!
And I really do feel ill...there's a lil sore throat, and the carpal tunnel is back...

----------


## sprinks

Essay is done... YAY!

Maths and art homework not done yet... NOT YAY!

----------


## Lulya

iam thainking..did I did some thing wrong in the last view days!?

----------


## pussnboots

I want to take my eyes out of my face and soak them in water. My allergies are killing me

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

So many wedding invitations to address (NOT my wedding)...I've never heard of most of these people in my life...

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

Just thinking why he thinks I'm vain.

----------


## black butterffl

i'm thinking that this web is great  :Biggrin: 
sorry, new here :P

----------


## naomi moon

Chocolate is so good.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I need free themes...

Anyone got some ideas as to where I can find an application lock for smartphones?  :Confused: 

Hehe, sorry for getting you too involved in my problems  :Wink:

----------


## HerGuardian

i'm tired but gotta go to work in 10 min

----------


## sprinks

I'm gonna fail my maths test tomorrow

----------


## black butterffl

i'm gonna have fun tomorrow in my school trip :P

----------


## Madhuri

My head is spinning  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

The thing with having a head full of trivia is that it will always find a way to get out and bore people with endless facts.

----------


## HerGuardian

going to bed

----------


## sprinks

I need sleep. Or food. Or both.

----------


## aeroport

This procrastination will surely be my undoing...

----------


## sprinks

My thoughts are going something along the likes of:

camp camp camp... camp camp camp... camp.... camp.... CAMP.... CAAAAAMMMMPPPP..... camp, camp camp! 
(In some weird tune of some song I forgot)
(the word camp is starting to lose all meaning)

----------


## Jane Jane

I am thinking about how fleeting life is, one minute someone you love is here, smiling, laughing, breathing the same air; the next that person is gone and you are overwhelmed by the silence and the bleeding of your heart.

----------


## aeroport

> This procrastination will surely be my undoing...


X 10

'Night, LitNet.

----------


## Nightshade

I must stop singing this song....must stop singing
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Rage: 

stupid voices in my head.

----------


## HerGuardian

winning this chess match

----------


## AimusSage

Not having internet for a day is annoying.

----------


## Nightshade

who's smart idea was it to bye vindalooo
ai ai ai

----------


## AimusSage

It's all about the sane people singing their requiem of madness.

----------


## Nightshade

_To such a one,
if such there be
I swear by heaven arch above yooooooooooooooou_


the record in my mind is broken!

----------


## metal134

That Travis Hafner may never find it again. I hate to be melodramatic, but this guy has been in a slump for over a calender year now. At some point, this can no longer be called a slump and panic mode sets in.

----------


## naomi moon

That guy is boring!! He is bugging me! I wonder why I keep talking to him.

----------


## AimusSage

Is it murder? Did it even happen?

----------


## blazeofglory

Not patterned and spontaneous and involuntary.

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

How scary accurate my birth chart is.

----------


## naomi moon

It smells good, I'll certainly enjoy it.

----------


## sprinks

That prerecorded lady voice is annoying me... I don't want his phone to be turned off or unreachable, or that he can't take my call right now... I want to talk to him!

----------


## vheissu

What am I going to do?!

----------


## Nightshade

I love whoopi goldberg movies... :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Why does chaos seem temporary and constant at the same time?

----------


## sprinks

> I love whoopi goldberg movies...


I'm thinking I agree with Nightshade  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Why do I still smell of smoke?! Do I still want to smell of smoke? (I'm talking about smoke from the bonfire, I was sitting very close to it!  :Tongue: )

----------


## LadyWentworth

I _hope_ traffic isn't too terrible downtown tomorrow night!

----------


## Sarasvati21

If I get any colder, I shall just turn right into an icicle.

----------


## Tournesol

> Why do I still smell of smoke?! Do I still want to smell of smoke? (I'm talking about smoke from the bonfire, I was sitting very close to it! )


Sprinks, I wouldn't mind smelling of smoke if it came from a bonfire...

*sigh* 

...a bonfire would be lovely right now...I could stare into its endless flames, and drown my worries and fears into it's warmth and crackle.

----------


## vheissu

Are they ever gonna leave??? :Frown:

----------


## Domer121

Oh the Poetry.....

----------


## sprinks

Thought #1: Yay! No more guilty feelings! I love him!  :Biggrin: 

Thought #2: Eep... 'Tis 1:30 am and I got a lotta homework to do today!

Thought #3: Must find winter uniform soon...

Thought #4: I miss him and I love him and I'd love to see him SOON

Thought #5: Must print out camp photos. Must send photos to her.

Thought #6: This music is wonderfully calming

Thought #7: I should go to bed soon

Thought #8: Should I go to bed or clean my room?

Thought #9: Can't wait to go back to school to see everyone

Thought #10: Yay drama workshop on Monday!  :Biggrin: 

Thought #11: I think I'm hungry

Thought #12: Or perhaps I'm thirsty?

Thought #13: I talk too much and write too much

Thought #14: I love him, and I miss him and I'm so glad I got to talk to him  :Biggrin:  hope I get to talk to him again SOON.

----------


## sprinks

Hey wow... There's a hole in my sock.

----------


## sprinks

The ground feels cold through the hole in my sock.

----------


## sprinks

Cold weather is baaaaaaad.

----------


## Shalot

is litnet running on slow this evening?

----------


## Shannanigan

OMG!!! I'M BACK!!!

Y'all knew I'd come crawling back one day...

----------


## Tournesol

I'm all ready for bed...if I could only feel sleepy...

----------


## Nightshade

huh?!


 :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH  :Flare:   :Rage:   :Crash: 
 :Brickwall: : :Brickwall: : :Brickwall: :

WHY?!! stupid eurostar website

----------


## bouquin

Blueberry cheesecake is really delicious!

----------


## sprinks

I think I need a good cup of tea.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

My head is full of thoughts........

----------


## vheissu

So is mine...what I wouldn't give for a few hourse of complete silence!

----------


## Shannanigan

Golly, I wonder if I should be applying to more jobs than just a teaching job with the public school system here...

----------


## papayahed

If it asn't the oil, what the heck was over there that smelled so bad?

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

it's too damn hot, it's too damn hot

----------


## Themis

I should leave now, I absolutely should. Except staying home is - if not more fun, then at least - more relaxative than going to the fitness center. Though going to the fitness center on a thursday would mean that I actually went there twice a week for once. Ach ...

----------


## muhsin

Something bad to mention.

----------


## naomi moon

When am I going to learn to be more flexible??

----------


## Tournesol

I really should stop eating so much chocolate! Cause, you know, I need to lose some weight...not eating chocolate will help, right?

----------


## Themis

> I really should stop eating so much chocolate! Cause, you know, I need to lose some weight...not eating chocolate will help, right?


*stops eating to stare at the chocolate in her hand* Uhm...I'm sure one can lose weight and still eat chocolate. It hasn't worked so far for me but .... I'm sure it's possible.

----------


## Shannanigan

> *stops eating to stare at the chocolate in her hand* Uhm...I'm sure one can lose weight and still eat chocolate. It hasn't worked so far for me but .... I'm sure it's possible.


*pauses as she reaches into the freezer for the pint of chocolate ice cream*

um, yeah, sure, I mean...I lost weight once...and ate chocolate...like, before, and after, losing the weight...

----------


## naomi moon

How is it tiring to organize a wedding especially when people are stubborn and not flexible at all?

----------


## Lily Adams

D:

NOOOOOO!!!! I totally forgot about Free Comic Book Day! 

*angst*

----------


## LadyWentworth

> D:
> 
> NOOOOOO!!!! I totally forgot about Free Comic Book Day! 
> 
> *angst*


So did I!!!!!

In fact, your post is what made me remember it!!! I can't believe I forgot it!  :Mad:

----------


## Lily Adams

> So did I!!!!!
> 
> In fact, your post is what made me remember it!!! I can't believe I forgot it!


Oh, isn't it awful? I feel terrible!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Oh, isn't it awful? I feel terrible!


It's horrible! My mind has been every which way lately. I just don't even know how I forgot it except for maybe that reason.

What's worse is that I forgot about this major audition. It was this past weekend. It just completely left my mind!!!

So, what am I thinking _now_????

*HOW CAN MY MIND BE SO MIXED UP THESE DAYS THAT I COMPLETLEY FORGET ALL OF THE THINGS THAT I WANT/NEED TO DO?????*

----------


## Beautifull

i should go to bed...i wonder why anyone isn't on...is it b-cuz it's moday...i'm freaking out about this HUGE test tomorrow...(that's only sum of it...)

----------


## LadyWentworth

Whoa! I hit 2500 posts and I didn't even realize it!  :Tongue:  

(Geez, that took me a long time considering how fast I made it to 1,000!)

----------


## Themis

I need someone to distract me from my itching nose. I just put a "Nivea visage - Clear-up strip" on it and I can't stop thinking about it! It itches and the makers obviously had someone with a much bigger nose in mind because it doesn't look on me the way it looks in the instructions - and I did exactly what they said.

----------


## LadyWentworth

*Why* do I keep entering contests when I know I am *NEVER* going to win?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Remarkable

Why didn't I get accepted?My motivation was extremely well written,according to some...

----------


## Lily Adams

> It's horrible! My mind has been every which way lately. I just don't even know how I forgot it except for maybe that reason.
> 
> What's worse is that I forgot about this major audition. It was this past weekend. It just completely left my mind!!!
> 
> So, what am I thinking _now_????
> 
> *HOW CAN MY MIND BE SO MIXED UP THESE DAYS THAT I COMPLETLEY FORGET ALL OF THE THINGS THAT I WANT/NEED TO DO?????*


Oh no!!!!  :Bawling:  I'm so sorry about that!

----------


## Dharmabeat

I'm thinking why I can't get to sleep.

I need to be up in 2 hours.

But.

I'm wide awake (involuntary)  :Goof: 

(It's 4:34am GMT)

----------


## Sarasvati21

I'm thinking I'm pretty darned amazing. Yep, that's right. Amazing. I'm going to be an incredible jazz musician yet. 

(not conceited at all, am I?  :Tongue: )

----------


## Ydfkdy

**wtf**

----------


## Remarkable

How am I going to take that exam today?Why didn't I wake up earlier?Why am I scared?...

----------


## Lily Adams

Need...Drake Equation...t-shirt...*foam*

----------


## dramasnot6

How on earth will I be able to tell him?

----------


## sprinks

I think the cat is trying to eat through my door again.

----------


## Umbilical

-- must continue to work on this assessment rather than sabotage myself.
-- hope Melody messages me...
I wonder if I can tell her how her body now has a smell (my smell).
-- YAY... dinner guests.
-- YAY... life.
-- YAY... SVU and Mariska Hargitay lately. I could eat that bi.tch.
-- Prince, write back.
-- Hope sister is ok.
-- Conundrum regarding psych assessment, and yet apparent indifference.
-- Can't wait to eat the cake.
-- Can't wait to eat (eat out) when I want to eat (eat out).
-- life is beautiful.
-- writing/poetry... anxiety over self-expectations.
-- I must collect best resources for my friend.
-- what am I doing HERE
-- what am I doing 'HERE' when so much needs to be done 'OUT THERE'.
-- guilt
-- I am a monster
-- but monsters walk free every day and recompense
-- is recompense possible.
-- end thought (no longer want to continue train for I fell in front of that).

SO, THERE YOU GO...
some of my thoughts atm.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Wearing shorts in winter isn't a good idea.

Wearing knee high socks with said shorts doesn't help as much as I thought it would.

----------


## dramasnot6

My god, am I happy to be out of wearing uniforms! Just wait till uni,Sprinks. Wear whatever you choose then.

----------


## sprinks

:FRlol:  hehehe that could be a dangerous thing... I tend to wear some... _unusual..._ combinations of clothing!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Wearing shorts in winter isn't a good idea.
> 
> Wearing knee high socks with said shorts doesn't help as much as I thought it would.


Hey there, sprinks...

Look at the bright side! Your uniforms are much better than ours... and to think I have to wear them for two more years...

----------


## sprinks

Hey Kit!! It's good to see you here!  :Smile: 

I like our colour scheme for our current uniform more than the one from my old school.... 
Teal is really... icky... at least when you have to look at so much of it for hours on end for days in a row for a few years!  :FRlol: 

The only thing that makes me glad to have a uniform is that I don't have heaps of clothes to chose from each day, and most students are really judgemental about what others wear!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

Ow... thats another thing to add to the endless list ... buy first aid kit......

----------


## samercury

I hate surveys :/

----------


## Nightshade

why do all the intresting people have lives... I'M BORED!!!!!

----------


## djy78usa

I can't wait to go home and see my family

----------


## Nightshade

AHHHHHHHHH :Crash:  where is my copy of the works of henry James? its gone walkabout....

----------


## Lily Adams

> My god, am I happy to be out of wearing uniforms! Just wait till uni,Sprinks. Wear whatever you choose then.


Uniforms...*shiver*

No. 

Just. 

No.

----------


## LadyWentworth

My throat is bad and I should really go get something for it. Nah! I am too lazy (and tired) to go out this late and get something. Not that it is all _that_ late here, but I am tired and I'll just wait until the morning!

----------


## Remarkable

What if something happened to him?I'm getting worried now...

----------


## vheissu

I need to stop panicking so much!

----------


## sprinks

I feel sick. I'm hungry. Do I feel sick because I'm hungry? I hope so. Because otherwise it means I'm stressed or worried, which is harder to cure than hunger...

----------


## samercury

I love my sisters ;__;

----------


## sprinks

All I hear in my head is:

*HIHFioangieBJK7593020275093476MKSNF686786789679tht rsghghjtrhtryh57KLSDNVKLSDNLKMFhorwngeiwoaHNJK5252 43587hfddt546565467547fhdhd54747hfhghioawlkpohijyf rdhreherherthNKJhfbiowbnOibFNSJauofdgdsDNJWK968989 NfedsFSBoewbdnviowNUBUFDBSIOgbeso684795y9423bnis24 524653465obuiGVYIVYIVIYNEqoQPPQdhfufbzbncmen!!!!*

It's a bit of a mess in my mind!!  :FRlol:  A big tangle of jumbled thoughts, songs, memories and letters  :Tongue:

----------


## samercury

Finally finished cleaning and packing everything

----------


## sprinks

Right now I'm thinking:

"Bad Sam!! Get off LitNet!! Do your homework!! Do you want to fail!!?? Get off before it sucks you in foreverrrrrrrr..." 

I'll go soon! I promise!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nyu001

Food & shower. So hungry!

----------


## muhsin

Exams...

----------


## Nightshade

Its amazing how much junk you can collect in years... :Eek2:

----------


## Nyu001

heat, heat, heat, so much heat...

----------


## Niamh

I'm Soooooo Tired!

----------


## Madhuri

I have become too open with this person...... is it ok? I dont think I want to be that open..... I will take care next time......

----------


## Niamh

maybe there is something about this person that makes you subconciously want to be open with them?

----------


## dramasnot6

I wish I could hide under the bedsheets for a very long time.

----------


## Nightshade

Ahhh pins and needles!

----------


## vheissu

I don't like windows vista....

----------


## TexJR

Wondering why my gf lied.

----------


## Scheherazade

One year.

----------


## vheissu

there's one thing I don't get with mp3 players: they say 4GB will let you store 1000 songs. So why is mine full at 650 songs????

----------


## Nightshade

Whos line is it anyway ...is really funny  :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

Would I go against my life long fear and get on a motorcycle with a certain person?? Nah, I think that's crazy...hopefully I don't keep wondering this during my final project presentation in twenty minutes!!!

----------


## amanda_isabel

hmmm.. wondering if it's time to sleep already.. don't know if i want to log out.. it's 4.55 am, by the way

----------


## Pensive

> hmmm.. wondering if it's time to sleep already.. don't know if i want to log out.. it's 4.55 am, by the way


Heh am thinking quite the same. It's 2: 14 AM here....and have to get up quite early...ouch...  :Tongue:

----------


## Beautifull

wow...it's two -thirty P.M.here...
i think you guys should catch some z's 
we'll be here tomorrow...or later on today...

----------


## Nyu001

Thinking of how to elaborate the main theme of an evil theme for a music competition for then to work the full piece.

----------


## amanda_isabel

thinking about what i should be doing.. like sleeping.

i'll get to it in a while.


besides, i'll sleep when i'm dead. (hmm... i think someone sent me that quote a while back..

----------


## samercury

Finally done!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

What did happen to Jayne?

----------


## Beautifull

huh? who's Jayne?

_Thinking of how to elaborate the main theme of an evil theme for a music competition for then to work the full piece._
----Nyu001
are you a composer?

----------


## Lily Adams

Hey, what's up? Man, you really suck!

Tell me why! I don't know why! Is it because the beginning was the end? Could be! Could be!

It's as futile as the war on drugs!

It's not a waste to taste the sweat it takes to work it out.

----------


## Beautifull

huh?!?

----------


## djy78usa

I'm blue, dabba dee dabba die, dabba dee dabba die, dabba dee dabba die...

man, what ever happened to those guys?

----------


## Beautifull

i should get off the computer...but ..i can stay on for a little while longer...right?uhhh...hmmm....lala...dum dee da..etc.

----------


## Lily Adams

> huh?!?


No, my last post wasn't directed at you.  :Smile:  Sorry about any confusion; I'm a pretty confusing person.

----------


## Nyu001

> huh? who's Jayne?
> 
> _Thinking of how to elaborate the main theme of an evil theme for a music competition for then to work the full piece._
> ----Nyu001
> are you a composer?



Yes, I am. Not as a professional but I am looking forward to someday to do works. At the moment I am in my growing process and improving skills. I am also pianist. But as career I am studying Graphic Design. In a future both will me connected. I may add I study in a conservatory of music too taking violin classes(I am horrible at the violin) and of course keeping the piano. And that theme is for a competition where the prizes are juicy, hehe.

----------


## sprinks

Ahahahaha I screwed up bad on that english oral. Oops. Oh well. At least I did it.

----------


## Nightshade

My cat has decided to sit in front of the computer screen and when I told her to move she rolled her yes at me... I didnt know cats could roll there eyes !! :Eek2:

----------


## Beautifull

lol that's funny...

----------


## Beautifull

> Yes, I am. Not as a professional but I am looking forward to someday to do works. At the moment I am in my growing process and improving skills. I am also pianist. But as career I am studying Graphic Design. In a future both will me connected. I may add I study in a conservatory of music too taking violin classes(I am horrible at the violin) and of course keeping the piano. And that theme is for a competition where the prizes are juicy, hehe.


wow...that's a mouthful... :FRlol:  

idk what i want to be.. 

i have so many ideas.. :Idea: 
i might compose a few pieces though...maybe... :Biggrin:

----------


## kat.

what time setting has this message board???? 
here it's 22:35 :P

----------


## Gaiam

> My cat has decided to sit in front of the computer screen and when I told her to move she rolled her yes at me... I didnt know cats could roll there eyes !!


Hahaha, that's great!

----------


## Beautifull

i should get off...

----------


## Niamh

I should really go to bed. In work in 6 and half hours. :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

I wish the cat would leave the door alone and that the speakers would stop playing up...

----------


## Nightshade

.. stuypid people ducking my calls... :Mad:  
I WANT MY MONEY!!!

----------


## kat.

I am sooo hungryyyy

----------


## djy78usa

Just a couple more hours until the long drive back to Florida... can't wait

----------


## khall12807

Thirteen more days till my best friend is back!!!

----------


## Beautifull

gosh! theres a HUGE dust storm outside right now...
oh wow!it started raining!
wait...let me go run outside real quick...

----------


## dramasnot6

A pox on the Prof who wrote this essay question!! A pox,I say!

----------


## LadyWentworth

What on earth was my username and password???? Why isn't my email on file?!?!?!?  :Flare:

----------


## sprinks

Yay weekend finally.... I hope tonight is fun...  :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

How nice of her to call.  :Smile:

----------


## phoebelll25

I wanna forget about Nick.

----------


## frida_kahlo

my running nose

----------


## sprinks

... my hands smell like Nerds....  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

One more week of rehearsals and its.. showtime.
can't waiit!!

----------


## vheissu

I don't know what to do anymore!!

----------


## khall12807

Summer is almost here!!!

----------


## Remarkable

He is soo sweet!

----------


## samercury

Dear mom and aunt,
Please stop acting like five-year-olds

----------


## dramasnot6

I am so sick of Freud!!

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

nice day. someone stole my avatar!

----------


## sofia82

I am thinking why Louis Red "who stole Sir Bartholomew"'s avatar is so irritable and hates all he reads!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Emo pics are decent.
Who thinks they're not? 
 :Frown:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Hey Kit!! It's good to see you here! 
> 
> I like our colour scheme for our current uniform more than the one from my old school.... 
> Teal is really... icky... at least when you have to look at so much of it for hours on end for days in a row for a few years! 
> 
> The only thing that makes me glad to have a uniform is that I don't have heaps of clothes to chose from each day, and most students are really judgemental about what others wear!!


Hey there. Sorry for the late "response." You see, I only got to log in today.  :Tongue:  Well, teal is all right for me! Uniforms in here are so dull. In fact, the uniform in my previous school was a white blouse (and it's a sad thing the blouses they sell in the cooperative are made of material so poor you could see right through them) and a maroon skirt, and the skirt length is not regulated. No one cares how long or short your skirt is. Some even wear skirts that are almost pink, and nobody scolds them at all. When I was in elementary school, I always thought science high uniforms were a lot better, but now that I'm wearing them I've realized that they suck.  :FRlol:  The blouses are beige and made of very poor material, and are sold by the cooperative at a price of approximately US$4 apiece. Meanwhile the skirts are checkered yellow and they look like tablecloths. Click on the link to see a picture of what they really look like (it was taken inside an auditorium, so it's a bit dark--oh,and never mind the heads  :Tongue: ):



I hope the school doesn't think I'm ruining their image or something, but if they take this positively and change the uniform, it would be pretty much fine  :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

Ohhh I see what you mean - the teal thing doesn't seem so bad anymore!!  :FRlol: 

Our school is meant to have real strict things about skirt lengths - they rarely ever notice though, so most girls walk around with INCREDIBLY small skirts... I really can't be bothered taking the time to make it that short.
I don't mind our schools uniform, and to me a uniform is a uniform, not a fashion statement. Who cares what size your skirt is, we all have to wear it  :FRlol: . Well thats what I think anyhow - and they don't like me for it... They don't like nonconformity..... But really I'm just conforming to nonconformity - making me a conformist anyhow!!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Ohhh I see what you mean - the teal thing doesn't seem so bad anymore!! 
> 
> Our school is meant to have real strict things about skirt lengths - they rarely ever notice though, so most girls walk around with INCREDIBLY small skirts... I really can't be bothered taking the time to make it that short.
> I don't mind our schools uniform, and to me a uniform is a uniform, not a fashion statement. Who cares what size your skirt is, we all have to wear it . Well thats what I think anyhow - and they don't like me for it... They don't like nonconformity..... But really I'm just conforming to nonconformity - making me a conformist anyhow!!


You've seen the picture, eh?  :Tongue:  Whoa, that's obnoxious. Here, girls who wear really short skirts are not gaped at, but more often than not, _LAUGHED_ at!  :FRlol:  Lucky for us, it's sort of tradition in this place for girls to wear short skirts only up to third grade (in the public schools wearing those sorts of skirts up to the end of elementary school is acceptable), but in high school skirts must reach our ankles. Not that they require us to wear skirts _that_ long, but it's just come to be that way. In fact my skirt is a bit shorter than the traditional ankle-length--but that's the way I want it to be. I don't want to be tripping over my tablecloth all the time.  :FRlol:  That makes us equals in a world where rebels are being rebelled against, and the good guys shot by fellow good guys.  :Tongue:  Nah, just kidding, but it's also the truth.  :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

Ours are meant to reach at least to our knee, or longer - mine is generally a bit longer than half way between my knee and ankle, so when I'm up on stage with other girls who have skirts that aren't even half way down their thighs.... I stand out  :Tongue: !! 

 :FRlol:  talking of rebelling - I remember in year 8 I used to find loopholes in the uniform rules... It said girls and guys could wear watches... So instead of wearing one watch..... I'd wear 4 of them!!  :Biggrin:  Sometimes even more than 4!!  :FRlol:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

"Sometimes, it's cool to be different!" That's what a famous iced-tea commercial here says. It applies to you, too!  :Smile: 

Whoa! 4 watches!  :Eek2:  That's a LOT!!! So what do the teachers say? Do they come to you with wide eyes and ask for the time?  :Tongue:  And to think that's year 8.  :Smile:  Say, what year are you in already?

----------


## sprinks

Sometimes commercials aren't full of lies and have a little gem of truth in them  :FRlol: . 

 :FRlol:  yeah they always knew I'd have the time. I only got in trouble once - and that was because I wore them to one of the really important school functions!!  :FRlol: . At this current time I'm in year 11. Almost half way through it.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

You mean you don't believe that it really is cool to be different?  :Eek:  Tsk, tsk, tsk.  :Biggrin: 

Whoa, and next year you'll be at your last year in high school. Wouldn't that be great? I'm stuck here for two more years... but for now, I'm happy where I am, enjoying high school as I like it  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

:FRlol:  I do believe that - I meant normally commericals are full of blatant lies to get people to buy things, but sometimes they say something true  :Tongue: 

Yeah, I'm a little nervous about it though... I _really_ don't know what I'll be doing after it! Thats great that you're enjoying high school  :Smile:  I don't know too many people that enjoy it at all!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Lily Adams

Psycho Therapy is what they wanna give me.

----------


## samercury

I'm so glad this wasn't a dream

----------


## sprinks

I think... I think I need to acknowledge what happened. And that I can't change it. And then I can get over it. And then I can keep focusing on all the good things  :Smile:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

to liquify or not to liquify

yeah.. strange

----------


## Big Al

I wish I knew people who aren't complete dumbasses.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I wonder why I feel like this right now.  :Confused:

----------


## samercury

Dear little sister,
No, I do not want to chaperone your field trip, so please stop asking me. :tears:

----------


## Nightshade

Is it just me or is my avy reading backwards? Its reading left-to-right but is turning the pages as if the book is right to left???  :Confused:

----------


## Eggys

I'm in school and I wanna go home. Badly.

----------


## sofia82

What am I going to do tomorrow?

----------


## Remarkable

He was so genial!

----------


## grace86

When is he going to text me. I want him to text me, I want to go to lunch!!

----------


## Tiny Dancer

I wonder whether it'd be weird for me to track down Michael Palin...

----------


## sprinks

IKEA HOTDOGS.... haha... good times, good times. Stupid trains.

----------


## muhsin

My exams...just started this week...

----------


## novlist*star*

I am thinkig about my ExAmS..(*_*)..

----------


## Remarkable

Why are smart men fascinating?...

----------


## pussnboots

what should I make for dinner ? Shld I cook or go out ?

----------


## Janine

I am thinking the same thing, *pussnboots*....but I can't really go out - big storms predicted here...drat it! Guess it is chicken again.

----------


## pussnboots

If you're expecting the same type of storm that passed thru where I live this afternoon, it didn't last very long. Heavy downpour with some thunder and lightning and then it was over. Had chicken the other night. I'm really craving for some chinese food

----------


## amanda_isabel

_Kahit pa, ikaw lang at ako..._

English translation: Even if it will be just you and me (against odds).. Hale rules!

Karyn, was thinking of you a while back; Sarah said hello a little while ago with "I'll be Alright" and I couldn't help but think of you.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

I think the storm will be short lived here, too and not as they were earlier predicting. Now the tornado watch is over with; thank God for that. 

I am thinking - *pussnboots* should go out and get some Chinese food!

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, he has done it now...

----------


## Pensive

> What you say "Make sure you share."
> What they hear "Give away your stuff"
> 
> What you say "Why did you hit your sister?"
> What they hear "You messed up again."
> 
> What you say "Don't worry, it will be okay."
> What they hear "You are such a drama queen." - Reader's Digest


Damn it children's psychology sounds very complex.

----------


## vheissu

I now want a baby leopard!  :Tongue:  (That stays tiny forever!)


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/7428955.stm

----------


## Janine

Well, I am thinking right now, I am the happiest grandmother in the world; I went to see my beautiful granddaughter last night; she is just over 2 weeks old. It is wonderful being a first time grannie. It may even be better than being a mom; because now, her parents get all the work and I get to enjoy baby Brooke 100%. I wish she could stay little forever too, because she is so precious, but then again - what fun to see her growing up!

Of course, I did love motherhood, so was just kidding about that. The sun rose in my son's eyes and now it is rising again in my granddaughter's. I am in heaven.

----------


## amanda_isabel

a beautiful thought, Janine  :Smile: 

I am thinking of things I'm not supposed to be thinking of, lol

----------


## AsILay

im wondering if my grandma knows im drunk or if im safe from bein kicked out.... again...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why are there 5 *less* songs in "Mamma Mia" the movie than there are in the stage show???  :Confused:

----------


## white camellia

It would be wonderful to write a poem again.

----------


## Tiny Dancer

I wonder what he'll think about...

----------


## sofia82

> I wonder what he'll think about...


Who? This one in your signiture section?

----------


## Pyrrho

I should not think about it.

----------


## vheissu

sometimes, I think computers have feelings. Usually vengeful ones....

----------


## amanda_isabel

darn.

----------


## sprinks

What if I don't want to think outside the box? Maybe I like it here in my box. It's cosy and comfortable and I know it. I like it in the box.... You're going to have fun trying to get me out.

----------


## samercury

I really hate it when she does that!

----------


## PeterL

I think that Sprinks is clever.

----------


## pussnboots

I need to get my haircut.

----------


## amanda_isabel

gosh that sounds do familiar, pussnboots!

----------


## Tiny Dancer

> Who? This one in your signiture section?


Nope.. that is Bob Dylan.  :Blush:  

I was actually thinking about the love of my life. I may be only a teenager but i have liked this guy for 14 years.
*sigh* we went to the same sodding day care together and i adored him and now we have met again in High School and i can't get over him hahaha
LIFE SUCKS.
anyway

my new thought: 

I WANT TO GET OUTTTT

----------


## Anatoliy

i think that it's a high time to start preparing for my examinations....

----------


## sprinks

I'm tired. I think I'm hungry....

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why doesn't it _STOP_ raining??????  :Flare:   :Bawling:

----------


## kilted exile

Why do I need to have clay soil? Why did it rain last night and make the fence post digging so damn difficult? Why did the rental store only give me a 2 foot augur when I need to put the posts 4 foot into the ground? Thank {expletive deleted} the posts are done and cemented in place, now I can just do the facing tomorrow.

----------


## Niamh

James McAvoy as Bilbo baggins!  :Eek: 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0564215/

----------


## Beautifull

wondering when Nyu is going to email me back...i'm getting bored.

----------


## dreamsbegone

actually i was thinking "##@! #$%%# %^^%"
sorry guys i didn't recognise the language i was thinking in!

----------


## dreamsbegone

but now i'm thinking about how many berries there are, i mean there is roseberrie, blueberrie, halle berrie....i wounder how many there could be?

----------


## Pensive

No, _Crime and Punishment_ is not boring. It's just the names that are so difficult to remember. Bah, Russian names! Is there ever a brief simple Russian name? (oops no offence meant for any Russian people around here).

----------


## dramasnot6

I want to fast forward and slow down...

----------


## Nightshade

need to get a wiggle on now

----------


## sprinks

:Biggrin: ... he loves me and he is GORGEOUS... and HE loves me.... It's amazing... And I love him too.... And wow... my goodness he is just so, soooo incredibly good looking (so why does he love ME?)... oh well, I love him!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

It's been like what, 3 years? And yet I still can't get over the fact that someone as gorgeous and amazing as him could love me. But he does. And it makes me happier than anything else in the world.... So now he just has to come back here to where I live (because he's living on the other side of the country) so I can actually feel him in my arms, because I miss that feeling. 

Dang, I hope I do well tomorrow in the exams. I'm a little nervous....

I swear that pirate rubber ducky is staring at me....

*Yes people, this is actually my real train of thought!  :Tongue: *

----------


## Shannanigan

I said I was back, and then I left, silly me...darn the walls which must be painted!!!

----------


## sprinks

I think I'm going to sneeze again....

----------


## dramasnot6

I wish I had something that would actually warm me up  :Frown: 
Tea and my fluffy blanket are just not working.

----------


## Pensive

The larger the cerebral hemispheres are the larger are their surfaces so they can hold more nerve cells resulting in a more intelligent animal. 

So let's measure each other's head-size instead of taking an IQ test!

----------


## Beautifull

finally! my friend is online! took 'im long enough...i'm still bored though

----------


## dramasnot6

That I should get back to studying *sigh*
Sometimes one really just wants to sit down and indulge in some BBC Shakespeare...

----------


## pussnboots

Drama, I assume you found yourself?

----------


## aeroport

> The larger the cerebral hemispheres are the larger are their surfaces so they can hold more nerve cells resulting in a more intelligent animal. 
> 
> So let's measure each other's head-size instead of taking an IQ test!


Ah, but, as Ishmael would say:



> Is it not curious, that so vast a being as the whale should see the world through so small an eye, and hear the thunder through an ear which is smaller than a hare's? But if his eyes were broad as the lens of Herschel's great telescope; and his ears capacious as the porches of cathedrals; would that make him any longer of sight, or sharper of hearing? Not at all.- *Why then do you try to "enlarge" your mind? Subtilize it.*

----------


## Pensive

Yeah growth of the brain is another factor. 

Actually this was something I read in a story where a girl is trying to find her suitor on the basis of his head-size and this is the reason she gives. Found it quite funny. 

At the moment I am thinking should I have felt the otherwise e.g. sad on this simplicity of the character?

----------


## Remarkable

Na ni na ni na ni na na na ni na ni na ni na na na na,nih na na nah,nih na na nah..

I know he isn't worth it!He's programmed,old-fashioned,un-open-minded...Is the other one a pervert?What is a pervert?Is he dangerous?Why Sprinks is really similiar with a friend of mine?Will I be mentally fine in ten years time?

----------


## sprinks

Oh yeah, one more exam! Oh yeah, oh yeah!! And a dancing banana to celebrate!!  :Banana:  Oh yeah WOOOOHOOO one more exam!!  :Biggrin: ...

Until next semester when I have to do it all over again...  :Rolleyes:   :Tongue:

----------


## pussnboots

what should I have for lunch?

----------


## Scheherazade

What will Pussnboots have for lunch?

----------


## Tournesol

I could do with a siesta right about now...

----------


## Erichtho

Yay, 2:0 for Croatia!  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

I could get sick of soup very fast.... someone is having somthing nice for their tea!

----------


## dreamsbegone

why do we keep trying our best to keep our earth ill?

----------


## JordanW

Why is my life so weird and messed up?

----------


## amalia1985

We should have won today...That stupid referee...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Janine

I am thinking of doing housework....well, usually that is about as far as I get on it.  :FRlol:

----------


## JordanW

I'm wondering why my Dad keeps texting me the same thing over and over.

----------


## bree

I need to sell my house NOW

----------


## sprinks

WOOOOOOHHHOOOO no more exams 'till the end of the year!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats sprinks!!


I'm wondering if time is my enemy or my friend...

----------


## sprinks

Thanks drama  :Smile: 

Ugghhhh I ate waaay too much chocolate  :Sick:

----------


## dramasnot6

I know the feeling,blech...


I wish I could run and never stop.

----------


## Nightshade

_ ican see clearl now the rain is gone
here is the rainbow Ive been praying for 
its going to be a briiiiiiiiiiiight briiiiiiiiiight sunshiny day_
course Im not all that much of a fan of bright sunshiny days...

----------


## dramasnot6

Now that I have mastered knowledge of classical and operant conditioning, who shall I apply it to...

----------


## Nightshade

No more sugar!!

----------


## sofia82

I wonder how am I going to finish cleaning up all the mess I made with my books and papers in my room. I finished all but remained my desk which I dare not look at it  :Biggrin: .

----------


## muhsin

I should have been at market.

----------


## white camellia

I'm confused.

----------


## toni

To come back or not to come back to Litnet- that is the question.....

I can't wait for _a Christmas Carol_ auditions....

20 days to cast party....

School is so much fun, and I'm learning loads....

I admire Plato but he has his own flaws... :Tongue:

----------


## Remarkable

I'm slowly falling out of love!And it feels good...I'm enjoying life...But perhaps I like HIM?People think he's...well,not quite as strange as inappropriate...Ah,well,who cares?I want to enjoy every last piece of this,I can spiritually afford it...He maks me feel funny...again...and hopeful...again...

----------


## Pensive

> To come back or not to come back to Litnet- that is the question.....


Come back!  :Biggrin: 




> I'm slowly falling out of love! And it feels good...I'm enjoying life...


Congratulations!

----------


## kilted exile

Yay, CBC adaptation of Othello starts in 29mins.

----------


## aeroport

I'm thinking that I am the luckiest guy in the world...  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

Aw, I'm foaming at the mouth again...shoot...

----------


## amanda_isabel

my teeth hurt.

----------


## Lily Adams

> my teeth hurt.


*thinks of the pain of braces*

Yes? Am I right?

I loved how they looked on me, but I hated how they felt. Ugh.

----------


## sprinks

Just... what am I doing wrong?... Is this all worth it?... I just really need to talk to him...

----------


## amalia1985

We MUST WIN tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Remarkable

> Congratulations!


Thanks!

Is what I am doing dangerous?Even if so,I like it!I love it!Perhaps I'm becoming slowly mad...Oh,well,who can tell?...

----------


## sofia82

I am going to go on a jorney for 3-4 days and won't come here till Friday  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

I should just chage the ame of the story of my life to _DOWN and Out_...wait wasnt than an orwell book? I should read that ... 
 :Crash:

----------


## Orpheus

That my brain is turning into mush.

----------


## aeroport

> Actually this was something I read in a story where a girl is trying to find her suitor on the basis of his head-size and this is the reason she gives. Found it quite funny.


That is pretty funny.


Still thinking the same.  :Smile:   :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:

----------


## amalia1985

I'm leaving for 3 days!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## samercury

Just... wow

----------


## Lily Adams

My life is the weirdest cartoon TV show ever. Everything fits together so well and yet they don't at the same time.

----------


## naomi moon

I'm going home.

----------


## bree

After posting on the word association game. I need a glass of wine. All the words are wine making regions.

----------


## Remarkable

What do you think about ------?

"What do you care?You are leaving tomorrow!"

Yeah,but...?

"Oh,please!Paris!Vienna!Not him..."

----------


## sprinks

Aaaagghhhh that guy on the bus looks so much like him... It's freaky! And it makes me miss him even more.

----------


## Nightshade

Ive nearly completed 1% of the litnet challange  :Banana:

----------


## Scheherazade

I _knew_ it!

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

How am I gonna continue my path in life with this heavy amount of guilt on my shoulders.

----------


## Pensive

Lit-netters should post lesser in the next few days.  :Tongue:  

Damn it seems there would be too much to catch up with when I come back.

----------


## sprinks

The night sky is beautiful... That full moon is amazingly bright, and the brilliant light it emits makes the stars around it sparkle...  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Baadshah Khan.

----------


## dramasnot6

I hope it only gets better from here.

----------


## manolia

How it would be nice to live somewhere near the north pole..at least during the summer months  :Frown:

----------


## pussnboots

I am pissed!!! I am having carpeting installed and they were supposed to be here between 9 - 10 AM. It is now 11 AM and still not here.

----------


## dramasnot6

Why won't my PC work? Very,very concerning.

----------


## djy78usa

Only a few more days and I'll be back home in sunny Florida!

----------


## Lily Adams

I want my Dev-O to come in now. Delishus.

----------


## Pensive

Just two hours left before I leave for railway station....yay a train's journey! Wonderful wonderful! 

But then I will miss Biology lessons, friends and lit-net even for this period of about ten days!  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

*snip, snip, snip*

----------


## Pensive

Shall I take The Collector with me on the journey? What else shall I take? The journey would be of at least twelve damn hours! Thank you Britian for one thing you did back during your rule over the sub-continent: your railway tracks, they are still in use today. Maybe problematic and quite worn out but well better than nothing.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

This is unbelievable. :Eek: 

Should it be said that I have not been missed around here?  :Biggrin:   :Frown:

----------


## naomi moon

when will it be enough??

----------


## aeroport

...That perhaps I make things sometimes a little more complicated than they need to be. Why does it seem such a _project_ simply to settle in to being happy?

----------


## muhsin

Something good!

----------


## kilted exile

And there was me thinking the sig was something to do with Euro 2008

----------


## dramasnot6

Why is all my technology falling apart at the most inconvenient time?

----------


## sprinks

I wish the tears would not burn my eyes so bad. Why is it always the ones you love the most that hurt you worst?

----------


## dramasnot6

I wish that neither that cacao(or however you spell it) or the coffee bean were never discovered and introduced to the Western World.
*has overdosed on products of such seemingly harmless beans*

----------


## dramasnot6

Only 30 hours left of being in Australia....wow.

----------


## Nightshade

How on earth did my presentation get to be over 36 slides long ? :Eek2:

----------


## AimusSage

It probably has to to with 6, the not quite magic number, although sometimes mistaken to be just that.  :Smile:

----------


## Argus

How can I be profound about the new jar of pickles being too sour?

----------


## naomi moon

I don't like the situation, it is getting nasty and i'm faking just to not diappoint them.

----------


## sprinks

Life doesn't always go the way you want it to.... Doesn't mean you shouldn't make the most of it though  :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

Curses! Another sleepless night...

----------


## asilef73

i wonder how much this will hurt...

----------


## addictedtobooks

I am thinking of the soccer game tonight between Spain and Russia.Pressure is on.

----------


## Scheherazade

I think I am addicted to pears...

----------


## AimusSage

Why is it that it is never enough to say something is a load of (british word for rooster)? why must one always explain why it is a load of cok, I don't know why I even bother, there is so much of the stuff in the world, and just as many idiots that say it's superdupercool and mega smart of them to say these excrements of retarded reality. 

Bah, I'm annoyed!

----------


## Nightshade

gosh he was annoyed too ... cheer up chuck! 
im thinking pickles pickles pickles ..and maybe tea, humm left over cake if i can get my hands on any at this time of night... green noodles

oh yes a midnight feast, complete with teddy bears! 

_*hops off singing if you go down to the woods today*_

----------


## LadyWentworth

I hope it will cool down a little bit before I go to bed. I will never sleep in this heat!

----------


## Nightshade

bleh  :Sick:  :crash
 :Brickwall: :
(with smilies and all )

----------


## Lily Adams

Oopsie daisy.

----------


## naomi moon

I'm sleepy but I wanna read more :FRlol:  I guess i'm going to sleep and I'll carry on tomorrow.

----------


## Lily Adams

I want to go to that high school.

SO BAD.

D:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I suppose I will get off the computer. I am really not doing anything productive (and I have _A LOT_ to do!!!) while sitting in front of my computer. So I will see you all later!  :Biggrin:

----------


## belatrixx

...that this is certainly a strange thread.

----------


## samercury

Now I remember why I hate interviews  :Sick:

----------


## Lily Adams

First he took a speck of dirt, and made a man.
Then he made a woman from a grain of sand.
They saw each other and they got confused.


Luv and Such. Stronger than dirt!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Only now do I completely understand the process of rebirth...
and now I have gained the license to conjecture
that things occur in a splendid way.
...it may seem unbelievable, but beautiful phoenixes rise from ashes,
the brightest stars in the night sky are fashioned from dirt,
successes arise from failures,
and sometimes, it pays to just wait...
For no day in life is ever completed
until the world's final second.

 :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

I hate libraries that don't have the books i want!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Only now do I completely understand the process of rebirth...
> and now I have gained the license to conjecture
> that things occur in a splendid way.
> ...it may seem unbelievable, but beautiful phoenixes rise from ashes,
> the brightest stars in the night sky are fashioned from dirt,
> successes arise from failures,
> and sometimes, it pays to just wait...
> For no day in life is ever completed
> until the world's final second.



With suffering comes growth.






Things are outta control!

Shower caps smell like...Petco.

----------


## Scheherazade

My rice salad rules.

----------


## Nightshade

> My rice salad rules.


*me thinking* recipe...recipe...recipe


 :Biggrin:

----------


## naomi moon

It's too soon and too late.

----------


## Lily Adams

Is it on? Is it off? Reply! 

It's a matter of time, it's a matter of luck, it's a matter of chance, till I self-destruct!

Unscramble your program!

I'm guaranteed to EXPLODE!

----------


## sprinks

Where on earth did this rain come from?

----------


## Sarasvati21

Should I call? 
Is eight o'clock AM too early?
Well, I guess I don't know where he is, exactly, anyway...
I know somewhere on the contiguous United States...
Hmm...

----------


## dramasnot6

> I'm guaranteed to EXPLODE![/FONT]


Me too!

I do not think I will ever be able to achieve a consistently normal sleeping pattern again.

----------


## caddy_caddy

waiting for replies on my postings :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

I have such a strange relationship with time and distance...

----------


## aeroport

I can't believe I only missed her by a hair...

----------


## Bakiryu

oh please shut up!

----------


## motherhubbard

my foot hurts and this lotion smells great

----------


## Madame la Fere

what AM i thinking?....i guess that i am thinking of what i should be thinking of...

----------


## Pensive

I feel like writing. I feel like spilling out all my worries and troubles on the paper/monitor. But I can't. I am not able enough to write. I can't put them well in words. Oh there is no outlet!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

That sucks.

That sucks barrel waste.

Cereally.

D:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Where on earth does one find the heredity value for deafness in horses?!!?  :Confused:  :Bawling:  :Flare:

----------


## Niamh

I really need to finish reading the manuscript!

----------


## mukta581

Nothing really!!!!

----------


## sprinks

So much for going to bed about an hour ago!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

my alien.  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

I think I scared her off. Oops.

----------


## sprinks

Eeep.... There's no way its almost been a whole year since I saw him last?!  :Frown:  I really hope he gets to come back soon!!  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

What to read next? How does one even go about choosing with so much variety?

----------


## Nightshade

sleeeepsleeeeeeep sleep sleep sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep

----------


## vheissu

> sleeeepsleeeeeeep sleep sleep sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


 :Tongue:  I was thinking the same thing...but I'm not tired! What to do...

----------


## naomi moon

If only I can feel less pain.

----------


## Scheherazade

Wendy or Busters?

----------


## AimusSage

rationalize it? I think not doing it is better.

----------


## Nightshade

halleujiah!

----------


## LadyWentworth

My family is *SO* crazy!!!!  :Mad:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## sprinks

This song is so sweet and so true.... I wonder why she didn't stop in?  :Frown: 
Brrrr its cold... Knee high socks aren't helping me now.... 
Yay it's the holidays!!  :Biggrin:  Really gotta do well this time.  :Smile: 
I miss him!! SOOOOOO much. 
The cat doesn't seem very comfortable there....

----------


## sprinks

I've really gotta stop talking as though people know what I mean.... They don't live in my head like I do.

----------


## Pensive

> I've really gotta stop talking as though people know what I mean.... They don't live in my head like I do.


Me too.

----------


## sprinks

I think my computer is trying to eat itself.

Maybe I really should go to bed now!!  :FRlol:

----------


## sprinks

Why is it that most people are on LitNet when I'm meant to be in bed, sleeping?  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why is sprinks thinking _SO_ much today?  :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

> Why is sprinks thinking _SO_ much today?


 :FRlol:  If only I knew!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

What time is it there?

----------


## vheissu

Dinner time! Finally, I'm so hungry!!

----------


## sprinks

It is 3 am.... And I'm hungry  :FRlol: 

Why is it that the cat prefers to sleep on my schoolwork rather than on the floor?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

I am a giant .... I am an eagle!

----------


## dramasnot6

I am such a careless idiot!

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Maybe I should go watch a dvd...

----------


## Tersely

Why is everyone so hungry..?

----------


## vheissu

Ice-cream!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

4 am....
It's gonna be an all-nighter  :Rolleyes: 

That cat is sleeping on my drama folio again.... WHY???  :Tongue: 

Now, where are my gloves?

----------


## sprinks

5 am...
Yippee. 
Even if I was to go to bed now it wouldn't work... All my clothes and stuff are spread over my bed. Should finish cleaning my room.

----------


## Lily Adams

Well, whaddya know? I was right.

----------


## sprinks

finally it's right and how I want it!!  :Smile:  now there's only one thing that could make everything close to perfect  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Why did the shop have to run out of bagels?  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Hope this recipe works... after spending two hours in the kitchen.

----------


## Nightshade

What recipe what recipe what recipe....

----------


## Scheherazade

Some sort of shepherd's pie (vegetarian).

----------


## Nightshade

you know whats nice? veggi moussaka

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

why are humans designed to injure themselves?

----------


## AimusSage

> why are humans designed to injure themselves?


humans are designed to kill themselves, but they are designed poorly, which is why they only manage to injure themselves.

----------


## Nightshade

I think there is pie in the sky



but thats just me....
also I m running low on sweets and high on tea....

----------


## Scheherazade

> you know whats nice? veggi moussaka


Not so keen on moussaka...


And I am thinking I like this song.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Well, whaddya know? I was right.


No,you were not,silly!  :Alien:  

I am thinking I have more to deal with than I thought...darn.

----------


## Lily Adams

> No,you were not,silly!  
> 
> I am thinking I have more to deal with than I thought...darn.


Yes, I were.

----------


## thelastmelon

11,5 hours at work today, and I am tired to start with. Let's see how this goes.  :Yawnb:

----------


## sprinks

One scone too many  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

better get dressed....

----------


## Pensive

Silence is the only mean of communication now.

----------


## dramasnot6

That was much faster than I thought. *rubs arm*

----------


## sprinks

If margarine is one step away from plastic...

and plastic bags make petrol...

why not get all the margarine and turn it into petrol?

That'd solve the oil/petrol problem  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

> If margarine is one step away from plastic...
> 
> and plastic bags make petrol...
> 
> why not get all the margarine and turn it into petrol?
> 
> That'd solve the oil/petrol problem


 :FRlol:  But it would create a major cracker crisis.

----------


## sprinks

> But it would create a major cracker crisis.


That would be bad. But at least we know that there is a potential solution to the problem, should things get worse  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

Chop your breakfast on a mirror. Taste me you will see. More is all you need. You are dedicated to. How I am killing you.

----------


## sprinks

I miss him SOOOO MUCH  :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## eyemaker

exams..next week

----------


## Niamh

> I miss him SOOOO MUCH


poor sprinks!

----------


## dramasnot6

*sympathizes with Sprinks*

I wish I didn't have so much stuff.

----------


## sprinks

Right now I'm thinking that there are some lovely people on these forums  :Smile: 

I'm also thinking that one of these days, I'll learn NOT to put my glasses on my head in such a way that they get tangled in my hair  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sprinks

There is nothing wrong with listening to Swedish electro-pop  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

hungry...

----------


## AimusSage

Shotgun or machete, shotgun or machete? what a question to ask myself. The machete ofcourse, how am I going to cut the vegetables using a shotgun? Geez.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

I really must stop writing such long blog entries  :FRlol:

----------


## sprinks

eew... That cat just stuck its foot in its ear... And then washed its foot.
I'm glad I'm not a cat  :FRlol:

----------


## LadyWentworth

How long will it be before that thing will no longer be here???

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Without Seeing the Dawn *bow*
Ah, don't worry. Tomorrow will come. 
ARRRGGHHH. :Frown: 
(I knew this wouldn't help.)

----------


## dramasnot6

> I miss him SOOOO MUCH


Thinking the above...

----------


## Erichtho

I should go to sleep, but somehow it always feels like the next morning is much further when I stay awake, and I don't like Mondays to come.

----------


## eyemaker

I am already hungry. I can't wait.....

----------


## AimusSage

It is the great unknown/confusion

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Thinking the above...


Who's _him_, sprinks?  :Tongue: 
Suddenly I've come to love rumors and I don't know why (as long as it's about other people's romances, NOT mine!--or my former love, to be exact  :FRlol: )

----------


## LadyWentworth

How can one place be -15 degrees outside and turn around, a few short months later, and be 100 degrees outside??? Then, in a few short months, it will be -15 degrees again. It sometimes baffles me.

----------


## sprinks

Is that a washboard I hear in the background of that song?  :Goof:

----------


## sprinks

> Who's _him_, sprinks? 
> Suddenly I've come to love rumors and I don't know why (as long as it's about other people's romances, NOT mine!--or my former love, to be exact )


eh heh heh  :Biggrin:  _Him_ is my long-distance boyfriend. That's who  :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

Never again am I leaving Britney Spears songs in my playlist... Because I forget they're there and then I'm playing my music loud and then an awesome song finishes and then all of a sudden there's "OH BABY BABY... HIT ME BABY ONE MORE TIME!"  :Sick:  There is a time and place for those songs  :Tongue:

----------


## optimisticnad

Could I really rob a bank on my own?

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why haven't they called me? Why wouldn't they call me? They're not going to call.  :Frown:

----------


## eyemaker

What am I going to eat later? What did mother cook for dinner?

----------


## Madhuri

> Could I really rob a bank on my own?


You will need my help  :Nod:  and I will charge very nominal... _Only_ 50%  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> You will need my help  and I will charge very nominal... _Only_ 50%


And you need an expert, Me! I also only charge 50%, so that's a great deal.  :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

> And you need an expert, Me! I also only charge 50%, so that's a great deal.


Sure! After Opti and I have taken our share, you can have the 50 % the remaining  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

How could that plumber not have said anything at all?  :Mad:

----------


## InspireMe

i can't believe my friends didn't invite me to their "epic" canada trip. i'm starting to think they're not my real friends. why did i choose them? i always choose my words carefully when i'm around them. that is definitely not true friendship. i realize this yet i still call them my friends because i have no one else. i'm not even getting enough love and support from my own boyfriend. is something wrong with me? or is it just distance that always screws me over.

----------


## vheissu

I hate mosquitoes!

----------


## kilted exile

*grumble* how do other people manage to vote multiple times in polls, whenever I try to it says you have already voted in this poll. 'snot fair *grumble*

----------


## Scheherazade

Kilted> Does it say that when you pick more than one option initially?

I like the grumble though... Goes well with your new avatar!  :Wink:

----------


## kilted exile

You mean I have to vote for all my choices at once? bah humbug **more grumbling**

----------


## Scheherazade

*not grinning*

Yes, you need to pick all your options at once and then cast your vote.

----------


## kiz_paws

I'm thinking that this wine is damn good! (_The Naked Grape_, a cdn white wine, not bad, not bad at all!!)  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kilted exile

*grumble, grumble, grumble * damn people trying to make me read everything before voting, anyone would think this site had something to do with lit or something :Crash:

----------


## Miss-Eitikate

I am thinking, will I like it here o..O

----------


## penmeapoem

I am thinking of going to sleep and finding inspiration amongst the folds of slumber that will envelop my body and mind.

----------


## Shalot

It's Friday night, and I am on lit net.

----------


## grace86

Fifteen more minutes and I can leave work!!!!!!!!

Hmm...why do I have such a big mouth?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

It's happening... again.  :Bawling:

----------


## sprinks

> It's happening... again.


That doesn't sound good!  :Frown:  Cheer up my fellow FOB fan!! 


Right now I'm thinking "GET OFF LITNET AND WORK ON THAT POETRY ESSAY. YOU KNOW, THE ONE THAT IS DUE IN 2 DAYS THAT YOU'VE ONLY DONE SOME OF?! GET TO WORK!!"  :Rolleyes: 

I'll get it done!  :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Got to concentrate on that lecture by Ken Miller on the Collapse of Intelligent Design. :Brickwall:

----------


## Niamh

time for bed. up in seven hours for work.. :Yawnb:

----------


## sprinks

something... something really doesn't seem right. I hope it's not something I did. I'll just back off. It'll work out.

----------


## amalia1985

I'm so happy!!! WE WON!!!!! Best basketball team in the world!!!

----------


## Niamh

one word...bed.

----------


## optimisticnad

Amius and Madhuri - 25% each, take it or leave it. I've already got my team - all the action heroes...........

----------


## InspireMe

i miss him. it's been a month and a half; the longest we've ever been apart.

----------


## toni

I had a great weekend going back to Repertory, meeting up with my old friends whom I haven't seen in a long tiime, sitting in an watching their auditions.  :Biggrin: 
I am , however, ready for the new challenges for the week.

----------


## Shalot

is that deer still alive? I am watching a movie that was made in 1986 and there was a deer on screen and I started to wonder what that specific deer was doing now and if it was still alive. How long do deer live?

----------


## Lily Adams

I like Explosions.

----------


## eyemaker

Food..Food where's my food?

----------


## LadyWentworth

What is that mouse surviving on? _WHY_ is it still here, anyway???  :Sick:

----------


## motherhubbard

I know a lady that brings out the best in everyone that knows her. what a joy. I'm very lucky

----------


## vheissu

After 4 years I now have to get my degree _recognized_ by some utterly silly and outrageous bureaucratic branch?! Pffffffttt!!!!! 
I'd rather move country, again!

----------


## Niamh

better get ready and head to Publishing company with reviewed manuscript....

----------


## Scheherazade

> After 4 years I now have to get my degree _recognized_ by some utterly silly and outrageous bureaucratic branch?! Pffffffttt!!!!! 
> I'd rather move country, again!


I hear ya and Amen and all!

----------


## Nightshade

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
 :Crash:

----------


## Scheherazade

> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


*wonders how one can think "GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!  :Crash: "*

*tries to think "GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!  :Crash: " but in vain*

 :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

computer problems i guess.

----------


## Nightshade

cyclops problem  :Rolleyes: ... now I miss the soul eater  :Goof:

----------


## kilted exile

23mins till the battery dies

----------


## Pensive

Does nothing in the world makes you feel as such that someone is missing you a way too much?

----------


## AimusSage

Wake up, wake up and smell the ashes. The trees burned with a fiery intensity, and the camp site is but a smouldering pile of rubble and ash. Where are your friends lonely stranger that they not survived the night? Why do you sleep amongst the trees in a blaze of fire?

----------


## Niamh

Yikes! is that the time?! Best get to bed! up in 5 1/2 hours!  :Eek: 

Oh looky there! 7400 posts! Wonder if i'll reach my 10,000 posts by 18th november challenge.....

----------


## petterford

i'm trying to forget that i'm very hungry!!

-----------------
Background Check Report | Free Background Checks | Sex Offenders

----------


## mickitaz

There is no place like home.

----------


## aBIGsheep

Dear diary. Mood: Apathetic. 
My heart is a swirling abyss of hopelessness. I can't believe Marsha is so angry that I stole her pants again. She thinks that just cause she's 12 she can tell me what kind of pants to wear. Which look fabulous on me by the way.

There is no God.
Anthony

----------


## Shalot

Perhaps I should get ready for work. That might be a good idea.

----------


## sprinks

> Dear diary. Mood: Apathetic.


 :FRlol:  makes me want to listen to *Emo Kid* by Adam and Andrew.

----------


## sprinks

Ow. Headache again.

----------


## sprinks

#1.Who'd have thought.... who'd have thought it'd end up this way.
But it has and it did and it doesn't seem weird, as weird as it is, because it's my reality.

#2.Oh how I love it when he calls me that  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

I am so glad my name is not Judith.

----------


## Scheherazade

Hmmm, chickpea patties... That sounds intriguing...

----------


## amalia1985

It's the longest day of my life...

----------


## LadyWentworth

> It's the longest day of my life...


I really am sorry to hear it. 


Why are people *SO* difficult to deal with???  :Confused:  Why is *EVERYTHING* automated now?? Why can't I just talk to a human being???  :Mad:

----------


## Scheherazade

That'll make his day...

----------


## motherhubbard

camp laundry smells!

----------


## dramasnot6

They're going to Harvard but they are shockingly ignorant!!!

----------


## Shalot

what is so difficult about doing a good job? What is so difficult about NOT breaking someone's doorbell when you're being paid to do a little house project?

----------


## Bijou

That I should in all seriousness stop procrastinating and do something productive...constructive...meh...

----------


## sprinks

zzzz.... so tired. But still have things to do. Must do them. LitNet and deviantART are so addictive. Bleh.

----------


## vheissu

Is it simply impossible to have one summer without fires destroying the few forests that are left around here?!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Will a human being be _available_ tomorrow when I call? Or will the automated one just disconnect me again??  :Flare:

----------


## Lily Adams

Oh boredom is so terrible, it's like a dread disease.
Nothing could be worse than when there's nothing on TV.

Who do ya wanna be today...

Mmm, Oingo Boingo.

----------


## vheissu

Figs are overpriced.  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking multiple things, about cooking, doing household chores and the rest of stuffs I dislike, but am compelled to do.

----------


## purelife

i have my summer school exam tomorrow
and im stressing out thinking
"why am i doing this? i really hope i dont fail"

----------


## aeroport

Never felt like this over a movie before...  :Frown:

----------


## Immortall708

My mind is completely confused and dizzied. I feel a depression and a sadness in my all the heart. Aahh.

----------


## Pensive

Am thinking of how to write it...maybe something like this....

_To Dear He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named, 

You don't know it or even if you do, you don't have to care. I know it and I care. Since you don't even know/know but don't care, there is no use thinking of you this way but if you don't know how can you care? Maybe I should tell you but then if you wouldn't care I would regret having you knowledgeable more than I would regret not telling you so maybe goodbye is the best option. See I have weighed down my options instead of going along with my emotions, for the first time as you say an intelligent person would. Farwell!

From She-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named_

Damn it that sucks! I have forgotten how to write...long time since I have really written anything I can feel good about.

----------


## Joreads

I am thinking that I am glad that it is Friday and I have two days off now.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Will I finish this anytime soon?  :Eek:

----------


## Themis

I'm hungry!

----------


## kilted exile

We're off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of Oz.

----------


## InspireMe

i find myself welling up with tears at the mere thought of things.
out of jealousy, desire, and inspiration.
for some reason, i am just not that happy with myself.
i think i have a very low self-esteem.
i see someone else and i want to be them.
i would rather be them.
and it's not really because i despise my own life.
if fact, i don't mind my life at all.
the truth is, i just want to find true happiness.
i want to be able to acknowledge and embrace it.
i don't remember the last time i laughed until i cried.
i don't remember the last time i let myself run wild.
i wish my life were a movie.
with my favorite songs always playing in the background.
i am very selfish. almost every sentence has began with an 'i'.
i desire attention.
i want to be able to do whatever i want and go wherever i please.
i don't want the average life.
i'm beginning to think i don't even want to have a kid until i'm in my thirties.
maybe i don't even want a kid at all.
what is going to happen to me?
i don't know where i'm going in life at ALL.

here it goes again.

----------


## wilbur lim

I literally want to COMMIT SUICIDE.

----------


## wilbur lim

> i find myself welling up with tears at the mere thought of things.
> out of jealousy, desire, and inspiration.
> for some reason, i am just not that happy with myself.
> i think i have a very low self-esteem.
> i see someone else and i want to be them.
> i would rather be them.
> and it's not really because i despise my own life.
> if fact, i don't mind my life at all.
> the truth is, i just want to find true happiness.
> ...


Decent job to thee.Your standard is decent!

----------


## wilbur lim

I am NOT kidding,I intend to commit suicide.For the LORD ignore me,I have no scope to live.

----------


## wilbur lim

Precisely,well,I have no idea what I am doing in life.I must confess that!

----------


## InspireMe

we have already made the decision. but i'm only 19, do i have to commit? i'm afraid. i want to be able to experience freedom first. am i having this doubt because i'm simply falling under the spell of modern american society? suddenly, i'm lost in this world.

----------


## aBIGsheep

> I literally want to COMMIT SUICIDE.


No, no you don't.

----------


## Lily Adams

> I am NOT kidding,I intend to commit suicide.For the LORD ignore me,I have no scope to live.





> No, no you don't.



Agreed, life can turn around in a heartbeat, my friend. "The only thing certain is that nothing is certain."

----------


## wilbur lim

> Agreed, life can turn around in a heartbeat, my friend. "The only thing certain is that nothing is certain."


Decent quote,Lily!You are a professional.Suicide is not the thing,help is the thing!

----------


## Bakiryu

Why isn't anyone awake at this hour? Not even in the goth forum!

I wonder how my hair would look if it was bright pink. I also wonder about how many of my sentences begin with the words " i wonder"  :Biggrin:

----------


## wilbur lim

> we have already made the decision. but i'm only 19, do i have to commit? i'm afraid. i want to be able to experience freedom first. am i having this doubt because i'm simply falling under the spell of modern american society? suddenly, i'm lost in this world.


Precisely,you must find a freedom life.I am finding too.Furthermore,I am younger than you,thus,it is too hard for me to find freedom yet.I must confess that.

----------


## aBIGsheep

I think you're trying too hard to look intelligent.

----------


## Bakiryu

*ye gods!* bad sentence construction! my eyes, it burns!

----------


## wilbur lim

Precisely.

----------


## wilbur lim

Bad sentence construction,by what means?

----------


## Bakiryu

No space between sentences or after a ,  :Frown:

----------


## wilbur lim

> No space between sentences or after a ,


Oh!I accede your perspective.

----------


## aBIGsheep

where are you from?

----------


## wilbur lim

Me,the LORD? I am from Singapore.I hope this is explicit.Many thanks.

----------


## wilbur lim

Furthermore,I would like to applaud your 'I have learned that the past and future are illusions.
They exist only in the present'thing.Excellent.

----------


## sprinks

I'm thinking that I need to go to the shops and get some cool shoelaces

----------


## muhsin

Thinking of going home.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Now where is the blog section when you need it the most?  :Flare:

----------


## InspireMe

boyfriendboyfriendboyfriendboyfriend

----------


## djy78usa

ahh... just a couple hours until the NFL is back.. stupid preseason.

----------


## aeroport

Same thing I always seem to be thinking. 
Just 4 more months...

----------


## blazeofglory

This is really an interesting thread, and it has a great value. Today I got up a little earlier than usual and I wanted to read something, some articles in magazines but I could not concentrate my minds, and I did meditation for a while thinking that it helps me concentrate and it did not. Then I slept again.

Now I just felt like writing for the forum. I have a number of ideas. Now I am thinking as to how to improve my writing skills.

----------


## papayahed

I think I'm going to have plenty of room!!!!

----------


## InspireMe

my tummy hurts and i don't know why, but hey that candle is making my room smell wonderful!

----------


## LadyWentworth

I wonder what exactly is wrong with the car. Will they be able to fix it tomorrow? If they will, how much will it cost??? Oh, it is always something.  :Frown:

----------


## Beautifull

bored...need to find a thread i haven't answred...bored once more...my feet hurt...the first day of school sucked...

----------


## LadyWentworth

I've _finally_ made it to my 3000th post!!! Boy, did it take me a long time considering how fast I made it to 1000!

----------


## Lily Adams

> I've _finally_ made it to my 3000th post!!! Boy, did it take me a long time considering how fast I made it to 1000!


Congrats!!!  :Biggrin: 


Man, DEV2.0 instrumentals are taaaaaasty. No little girl singing over the real DEVO!

----------


## clumsy angelle

midtem exams and household chores

----------


## clumsy angelle

worries about the upcoming midterm exams plus household chores

----------


## sprinks

too... much... noise.... hurts... head! Why does he insist on playing that when I can't shut my door?

----------


## muhsin

My sister!

----------


## Equality72521

the rain is falling. I want to play in it...but I can't. 

I'm bored....

 :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Azumi. Azumi. Azumi!

----------


## InspireMe

how do i get out of this mess?

----------


## clumsy angelle

case study, food

----------


## InspireMe

i think i've written enough for it to be a lovely letter indeed! ..now to only piece it together.. but it's already taken me 4 hours to write just one page. BAH. i'll finish it tomorrow. and i think i'm not going to have him read it until he departs on the plane.

----------


## Shalot

god I need to get off the internet! someone needs to pet my fluff friend.

----------


## blazeofglory

This thread raises innumerable postings, and this is one of the few of my choice for everyone has something to say and this particular thread does not debar anyone from saying what he or has to say.

At the moment I am really fatigued and wants to go to bed. I can not think creatively now I am tired and want to retire to bed. Yet prior to doing that as the bed is the last resort I want to write something, something that does not necessitate fundamental rules and regulations. This one has something featuring all that I say. I do not have to hold back all that I have to say in fact.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Poor mouse. It doesn't even have a wheel for scrolling!  :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

Thinking of what Pensive means by writing Azumi, azumi, azumi...lol!

----------


## Niamh

I wonder if there is some dark chocolate in the fridge.....

----------


## InspireMe

i am so amused at how quickly moods can fluctuate.
so happy at first.. then like a steep drop on a roller coaster... completely bummed.

----------


## Shalot

Oh, okay. They're _not_ wearing magnetic shoes.

----------


## Shalot

Man, my Olympics thread was closed. Way to not follow the rules!

----------


## papayahed

> Man, my Olympics thread was closed. Way to not follow the rules!


Sorry shal, you can start another one. I didn't even get to put my two cents in about the opening ceremonies.

----------


## Shalot

> Sorry shal, you can start another one. I didn't even get to put my two cents in about the opening ceremonies.


eh. they'll probably just come back and start with it again. they always do  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Limo limo limo, oi oi oi!! *ahem*... alright then... I wonder if that was really him. Not that I care. Such a tool. 

I hope it comes in the mail on Monday...

----------


## sprinks

Ohhh how I miss him... and I love him so much... And I hope he's okay...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

What Great Luck!  :Biggrin: 

Awww... so sad to hear that Sprinks! You seem quite depressed. But then again, I've been through that stage before, and luckily I was able to survive it with hardly any scars.  :Smile:  Stay strong, my friend!

----------


## muhsin

Of our result of preceded semester exam which I heard is gonna be released next week.

----------


## Taliesin

I just read the latest Terry Pratchett novel, "Making Money" and there was this quite an interesting idea that I thought we could start doing in this forum.






> "It's funny you should say that, reverend " said the woman, her eyes bright with nervousness, "because I belong to a small group of ladies who run, well, a god of the month club. Er... that is, we pick a god and believe in him... or her, obviously, or it, although we draw the line at the ones with teeth and too many legs, er, and then we pray to them for a month and then we sit down and discuss it."

----------


## glory

Well Tal, that is certainly a... "unique" idea,and i stress that heavily. I think I'd rather stick to a book club.

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  I'm with Glory on that one! :Tongue:

----------


## InspireMe

only two and a half more weeks before i quit my job! 
then a whole month of sleeping in before school starts. 
alkdkajhkjsdhf!

oh! and i'm REALLY excited to visit california.

----------


## Lily Adams

It's official. LitNet is the best forum ever.

----------


## Taliesin

Why do I keep messing up the threads I want to answer to? I know that it adds a factor of randomness and absurdity, which is, of course, positive, but still...

----------


## Dinglingzi

damn,,....i ve eaten too much today since i m on diet!!!!

----------


## Lily Adams

Whoah! I like EBN!

----------


## kilted exile

Less than a week and the place goes crazy. What is all this new stuff. bah humbug :Wink:

----------


## Taliesin

What the hell is happening to my user panel? It is totally different.

It is funny that this should alarm me when there is a war broken out. I, of course am worried, but others around me seem more worried, whereas I don't care if I get the news three hours earlier or later - I still feel that I can't do anything.

Apathy.

----------


## Lily Adams

Awight! What an accurate miniseries. It has Madame Helvétius wiping dog pee on her dress! I knew they couldn't miss that.

Among other things.

----------


## InspireMe

OH MY GOODNESS I FINALLY FOUND AN APARTMENT TO LIVE IN! AAAAAHHH!!! 

the landlord really liked me and my friends and she said she would lease us the apartment out of all the other kids she met because we "look like nice girls"  :Smile:  haha and we are! all i have to do is meet up with her again to sign the lease and it's DONE. finally.

----------


## Big Al

How the hell am I going to juggle school and thirty hours of work every week? If I actually had a girlfriend, I'll bet she'd be angry that I'm not making any time for her.

----------


## InspireMe

the mosquito bites on my hand, foot, and leg are VERY irritating.

----------


## sprinks

Sports carnivals are so depressing  :Frown: 

Stupid medic lady.

----------


## Bakiryu

stupid Amazon, wadda ya mean another card?

----------


## eyemaker

I'm much afraid..Is my exam result a lot better than last exams? I really hope so.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...er.php?u=41978

----------


## clumsy angelle

the plot for a new short story

----------


## samercury

Such loud thunder! 
and whoa, so many changes o.O

----------


## Lily Adams

> Such loud thunder! 
> and whoa, so many changes o.O


Same here! Except it was last night. It was terrifying!!! It sounded like someone was snapping a tree over our house! And the lightning kept flashing! I was genuinely scared!

And there have been changes for me, too.

----------


## clumsy angelle

writing

----------


## sprinks

Why does the cat smell like burnt ham?  :Confused:

----------


## motherhubbard

now is the time!

----------


## pussnboots

> now is the time!


time for what ?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

After one tiring month filled with rancor and disappointments towards that... just _that_ telephone company...

A permanent Internet connection! And really fast DSL!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## browneyedbailey

I am thinking many things:
1. The Twilight movie
2. Love
3. My friend
4. Matt Damon
5. Wanda's hardships in The Host-Stephenie Meyer
and
6. My book (as seen in my blog)

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I'm thinking I should start to think.  :FRlol: 

You've written a book, browneyedbailey?  :Biggrin:  (I still have to check out your blog yet, but I must admit that the manner you put it excites me so much I can't help but state it here.  :Wink:  You're so young, aren't you? And yet you already think of love? Haha.  :FRlol:  No worries. If that is the case, then we are so much alike.  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

As I rode a jeep, the guy in front of me looked very much like Heath Ledger!!
I couldn't believe it! But he was in high school uniform so that means he's pretty young~
I must have stared at him too much that he might have thought of me as a "weirdo"  :Tongue:

----------


## Divine Comedy

Mmmm Thinking of how good my bed is with all the new beddings i have got and about my friend who saved 1500 rupees from my purchase with her bright idea!!! Thank You Arasi  :Smile:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about many things, this and that at the same time.

----------


## wilbur lim

> As I rode a jeep, the guy in front of me looked very much like Heath Ledger!!
> I couldn't believe it! But he was in high school uniform so that means he's pretty young~
> I must have stared at him too much that he might have thought of me as a "weirdo"


Ha!Ha!Ha!Ha! :FRlol:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I'm thinking I should do this thing on waste disposal.  :Sick:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Only a week ago I was in the Northwoods. Now I am sitting here. Time goes by so fast.  :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

Alice Donut rawks.

----------


## BulletproofDork

Frozen cool whip is so good!

----------


## Annamariah

I really do hope the antibiotics will help.

----------


## Equality72521

I shouldn't have eaten all of my easy mac...too much... :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

KitKat Dark rulez!!!  :Biggrin: 

*grins to show her chocolate stained teeth*

----------


## Lily Adams

> Frozen cool whip is so good!


Whoah, that sounds good.

----------


## samercury

My sister is driving me berserk!

----------


## InspireMe

all i can say is...... wow.

----------


## chef

im thinking, im thinking, im thinking... yet i dont think of anything in particular. im thinking of how weird it feels right now to know you are thinking of something and that something doesnt really matter... of how ironic it is to think in such a level of concentration about something you dont really think is that important or interesting...

basically im thinking about how weird i am...

----------


## Beautifull

i can't believe the kids at my school don't know who jane austen by now! we've talked about her for....TWO FREAKIN' YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tournesol

> KitKat Dark rulez!!! 
> 
> *grins to show her chocolate stained teeth*


now that I can endorse!!!


I'm thinking that the easy mac sounds good right about now...Equality - you shoulda saved some for me! I'm hungry!

----------


## aBIGsheep

Jane Austen makes me thankful for my non existent manners and tolerable negligence of others around me. 

Pride and Prejudice can go die in a fire.

----------


## InspireMe

i'm thinking that since i don't know anybody on this forum i have no shame in admitting that i just danced in front of my mirror to puddle of mudd haha i don't know what got into me!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

If only landfills could inspire me more.  :FRlol:  though the PAM sure does _InspireMe_ a lot.  :Tongue: 

And that's okay, Inspire, at least you have entertained yourself in a very economical way...

----------


## Annamariah

> I really do hope the antibiotics will help.


They haven't yet  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Umrao Jaan Ada. Umrao Jaan Ada. Umrao Jaan Ada!




> They haven't yet


Awww sorry about that. But don't let go of hope too soon, they can take some time.  :Smile:

----------


## Annamariah

> Awww sorry about that. But don't let go of hope too soon, they can take some time.


I won't, I'm just sick and tired of being in pain all the time  :Flare:  But it's only been a couple of days, I guess they'll help soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Domer121

I am thinking about how much I messed everything up... and all at the same time...
Perhaps this is a lesson for me....

----------


## Equality72521

> Jane Austen makes me thankful for my non existent manners and tolerable negligence of others around me. 
> 
> Pride and Prejudice can go die in a fire.


I read that an now I'm thinking that you have some serious pent up agression towards Austen. 

What? Did you loose a girl to the imaginary Mr. Darcy??? lol lol jk jk  :Tongue:

----------


## manolia

Is it so difficult to plot something the way i tell them to?? It's not advanced mathematics, is it? Time to buy my own ploter  :Mad:

----------


## vheissu

This isn't good...

----------


## aBIGsheep

> I read that an now I'm thinking that you have some serious pent up agression towards Austen. 
> 
> What? Did you loose a girl to the imaginary Mr. Darcy??? lol lol jk jk


woahwaitwut

I have to read P&P for school and its one of the most painful experiences in my life. O Lord that book is boring.

----------


## Annamariah

> woahwaitwut
> 
> I have to read P&P for school and its one of the most painful experiences in my life. O Lord that book is boring.


Watch out, this forum is filled with Mr Darcy lovers who are always ready to defend Pride and Prejudice  :FRlol:

----------


## kilted exile

Dont worry there are also a few of us anti-austenites lurking in the shadows bah humbugging and claiming they only like P&P because of the colin firth involvement

----------


## Madhuri

> Umrao Jaan Ada. Umrao Jaan Ada. Umrao Jaan Ada!


Saw the movie? there is a book also. I liked the movie and the book; good _sher-o-shaiyari_

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

...him?  :Eek: 

Nooo!

----------


## Pensive

> Saw the movie? there is a book also. I liked the movie and the book; good _sher-o-shaiyari_


Yup, me too! Read the book by Mirza Haadi Ruswa quite a long time back but seeing the movie reminded me of some excerps from the book.  :Smile:

----------


## Annamariah

> Dont worry there are also a few of us anti-austenites lurking in the shadows bah humbugging and claiming they only like P&P because of the colin firth involvement


I love Pride and Prejudice and of course Mr Darcy, but I've never been a Colin Firth fan  :Tongue:

----------


## Laindessiel

That it's not true that my last visit in LitNet was April. No way.  :Tongue:

----------


## Within Me

It was my birthday and oh god it was so boring !
thats what i`m thinking about !

----------


## aeroport

I'd better get to sleep before I'm caught...

----------


## vheissu

I hate cleaning!

----------


## R.A

:Bawling:  :Bawling: I have to work, but I don't want..

I'm asleep, I want to eat...
I miss someone so dear to me... :Bawling:

----------


## pussnboots

I shld be back in bed sleeping

----------


## Scheherazade

> I shld be back in bed sleeping


Ditto.

And olives are good!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Do everything to cover up my last post!

I'm afraid that he might find me... :Frown:

----------


## manolia

Should I say something?

----------


## Equality72521

i think that my kitty is soft and pretty.  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

:Bawling:  I can't find it

----------


## pussnboots

my aunt is getting on my nerves again!!!!

----------


## vheissu

> my aunt is getting on my nerves again!!!!




Mine just never stops....I've stopped paying too much attention to whatever she says  :Wink:

----------


## InspireMe

just one more day! hooray!
and i like tapioca pudding.

----------


## Poetess

I can`t sleep

----------


## motherhubbard

I have too much work to do to be sitting here on litnet. I need to be a grown up and get to it!

----------


## Madhuri

It's Friday!  :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I just spent too much time on here today. (Not that it is a bad thing  :Smile:  )

----------


## eyemaker

I should get going...Stand up there *eye* and go home! Home!!!

----------


## InspireMe

......must paint a picture for him. i don't have to, but i want to really bad! i need ideas!! and it must fit on a single piece of paper.. i wish i could use a huge canvas instead. hmm.. how am i going to do this?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Litnet's been changing throughout time... it's definitely improving. The blog section is simply fantastic.  :Biggrin:  Hands up!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Oops! My Idea of reposting some stuff into my blog (approx 26 entries) appears to have made me take over the blog new entries section!  :Blush:

----------


## pussnboots

> Oops! My Idea of reposting some stuff into my blog (approx 26 entries) appears to have made me take over the blog new entries section!


 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  when I went to look at the blogs a few minutes ago, I said what the hey? Then I saw your comment here about what happened

----------


## Niamh

the worst part about it is that NO ONE is even going to read those entries!  :Blush:  I thought it would be like the old blog system were if you blogged more than once in one day, one the latest entry would turn up! bo oh no! ALL of them did!!!!  :Blush:

----------


## Poetess

Living in UK where more Goth rights respect is..
Been shackled for over 7 years now.

----------


## Poetess

missing college

----------


## InspireMe

my BACK hurts! UGH! i want a massage.

----------


## wilbur lim

I wonder why the world is going berserk.

----------


## Poetess

Thinking of a LitNet meeting that would be impossible to me.

----------


## LadyWentworth

_When_ will it rain again? _Will_ it ever even rain again???

----------


## InspireMe

argh! i hate being such a perfectionist.

----------


## K. Skywalker

Gonna eat some ice cream...

----------


## R.A

Sleepy...so sleepy... :Crash:  :Crash:  my exams are on Thursday, and I feel so miserable, coz I didn't prepare well :Sick: .... I'm waiting a glorious divine power to let me pass it.. :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## sprinks

As the song goes, I'M STILL STANDING. I just... can't, or rather, don't, want to believe that 3 years.... Surely 3 years just can't be... gone? I mean a lot happened... and I got a lot out of it.... I reckon it must be different when he comes back. It'll be like it was last night. Not that he can remember it.

----------


## Poetess

> As the song goes, I'M STILL STANDING. I just... can't, or rather, don't, want to believe that 3 years.... Surely 3 years just can't be... gone? I mean a lot happened... and I got a lot out of it.... I reckon it must be different when he comes back. It'll be like it was last night. Not that he can remember it.


I`m really sorry for that  :Frown:  I know how bad it feels

----------


## InspireMe

i'm not happy with my painting.

----------


## Dori

This iPod Nano 3G is freakin' sweeeeet!

----------


## Lily Adams

> I wonder why the world is going berserk.


The universe is nothing more than just a joke!

----------


## Chava

My back is a giver upper... The cat needs a worm cure. Where did I put my Macro economics textbook...?? why isn't it just in my head.

----------


## Poetess

Continue the story

----------


## Scheherazade

Home, sweet home!

----------


## Lily Adams

I am too addicted to working ahead.

----------


## InspireMe

maybe........ the reason why i've grown apart from so many of my friends is because i pushed them away?

----------


## muhsin

Have lots to read and write.

----------


## Chava

My tummy is rumbleing... I want warm rolls with honey, and i want it to rain, so that i can start all my work feeling good that i'm indoors.

Rain rain rain!

----------


## Annamariah

> maybe........ the reason why i've grown apart from so many of my friends is because i pushed them away?


I sometimes wonder whether the same happened to me...

----------


## Shalot

I miss the old way.  :Bawling:

----------


## eyemaker

I miss cooing..lol

----------


## samercury

Why do villains always, _always_ gloat so much? D:

----------


## motherhubbard

is a good grade worth loosing so much sleep?

----------


## K. Skywalker

Cup-a-noodles

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why won't "Frosty the Snowman" stop playing in my mind??

----------


## eyemaker

Where would I be 10 years from now?

----------


## cipherdecoy

When I'm going to start studying for my Biology exam tomorrow.

----------


## sprinks

There is still hope. But... I still have no idea what to think. 

Yes its a little bit at a time... But you can't just stop so soon! You must keep going with the other things. Or else the other thing that you did change will be pointless. It's never too late. Honest. 

I really must start keeping my proimses that I make to myself.

----------


## wilbur lim

I have no scope think now as I have a dire headache!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why is the computer giving me such a hard time tonight??  :Flare:  _WHY_ is it so slow???  :Crash:   :Bawling:

----------


## eyemaker

Should I buy some more KitKats?

----------


## aeroport

Perhaps I should return to my homework soon...

----------


## eyemaker

Did I lost my hanky? I can't find it anywhere..

----------


## aBIGsheep

pfffttt
sleep is for the weak

----------


## InspireMe

.........am i?

----------


## Scheherazade

_Another_ email!  :Banana:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I should really get up and do something.

----------


## white camellia

Whether and when would I learn a few other languages for the study of art history???

----------


## muhsin

Something good.

----------


## InspireMe

AAHH my wisdom teeth are growing in and it's rather obnoxious because i can feel them rubbing against my gums.  :Frown:  aren't i too old for them to be growing in now!?

----------


## Scheherazade

So, having trouble recognising my own avatar!

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

cant believe i'm dosing at my laptop! keep timing out! lol! think its time to hit the hay.

----------


## Desert Rose

shall i eat my ice-cream 1st or call my friend !!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## blazeofglory

This is really one of the interesting postings and I am hooked to it for for reasons, for here i can share all I feel. We often have streams of feelings one flowing after another endlessly and interminably. I find this is the right place to share the feelings.

Man comes up with funny feelings and we censure ourselves from expressing them for many reason, first there are forum rules, there are manners and of course disciplines quotients. But the fact is we feel many things but cannot express all here. There are other forums, so many forums but I choose this. Here people are not much hypocritical. 

Here I come across real people.l I do not like people of double standards, some people just keep one part of life to themselves and the other they make public and I do not like this. I am the type to make inside out and completely want to be open 

I hate arrogance and I want to behave the way I am without quotients of myself the way I am.

There are streams of thought, they originate in me, and and I choose to let it go imperturbably and unalterably rhe way they spring up in me or from my heart. The joy of lettering go some of the thoughts that originate within you is really boundless. 

I do not want anyone to stand as a wall.

----------


## papayahed

I'm disappointed I missed my phone call.

----------


## eyemaker

Oh! It's raining...I wish I had brought my umbrella with me; :Frown:

----------


## samercury

Could have been better

----------


## LadyWentworth

Should I or shouldn't I write that letter??  :Confused:

----------


## Annamariah

How do the people at university think I can graduate in schedule if they've made it impossible for me to study the courses I need to?!  :Flare:

----------


## InspireMe

....... i called my 'best friend' because it's her birthday today.
i simply wanted to wish her a happy birthday and see how she's doing.
but throughout the short minute i was on the phone with her she was talking and laughing with her boyfriend in the background the whole time, and finally told me she'd call me back "real quick". well real quick is turning into hours. thanks 'best friend'.

i wish i had better friends.

----------


## Niamh

Help me choose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=37572 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

I cannot believe I missed "North by Northwest"!!!!

:-/

----------


## Nightshade

North by northwest thats back on?  :Eek2:

----------


## Scheherazade

The movie was on TCM tonight apparently.

----------


## Nightshade

TCM do I get that with sky? the new house I AM MOVING INTO TOMMOROW comes with sky - or maybe virgin included I think sky so scifi channel  :Banana:  but if TCK as well I can see me failing this year on account of too much tele!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

No idea if TCM is included in Sky packages... I am a Virgin-ian.  :Tongue:

----------


## Annamariah

School. It was weird going back again, yet on the other hand it felt like I never left in the first place. (And it was strange to speak English again, I haven't really had to speak it for the last four months.)

----------


## Niamh

i ate too much! :Sick:

----------


## kilted exile

In order to correctly fill an MP3 player you have to think a lot

----------


## Scheherazade

> In order to correctly fill an MP3 player you have to think a lot


Yeah. I keep removing songs from my Ipod... and just realised that I have only 210 songs after 2.5 years... but there are still one or two less desired songs left!

----------


## Within Me

I wrote alot ... and i`m happy

----------


## Sarida

They must think I'm pretty stupid. . .

----------


## Bakiryu

casey. casey. casey......

----------


## Nyu001

I really, really need the bathroom...

----------


## Madhuri

_Woh pyar jiske liye humne chod di duniya
Wafa ki raah main ghayal woh pyar aaj bhi hai_

_kisi nazar ko tera intezaar aaj bhi hai_

----------


## Remarkable

He's kind of weird...So weird...

----------


## Scheherazade

Obviously not thinking! :-/

----------


## vheissu

That suitcase is never going to fill itself up. And those clothes need ironing  :Bawling:

----------


## mazHur

can I talk to god now?

----------


## Pensive

> Woh pyar jiske liye humne chod di duniya
> Wafa ki raah main ghayal woh pyar aaj bhi hai
> 
> kisi nazar ko tera intezaar aaj bhi hai


Awww, Madhuri!  :Frown: 




> can I talk to god now?


Not really. God is really busy at the moment but God might agree on listening to you if you have a special ticket you know? Or don't tell me you don't even know what this special ticket is! God doesn't like ignorance...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

If I had a magic lamp, I'd wish for an ejector seat this very instant.  :Flare:

----------


## mazHur

> Awww, Madhuri! 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. God is really busy at the moment but God might agree on listening to you if you have a special ticket you know? Or don't tell me you don't even know what this special ticket is! God doesn't like ignorance...


khoob kehti he sher madhuri
dil ko laiti he gher madhuri
mujh se rehti he kis leeay bezaar
mujh se kion he ye ber madhuri!! :Wink: 

Jeeay Madhuri!


and, pens,,,,,

everybody has that ticket, you know, but right now no mood to board in!! :Wink: lol

----------


## Pensive

> and, pens,,,,,
> 
> everybody has that ticket, you know, but right now no mood to board in!!lol


Oh really? Everybody has that ticket?  :Biggrin: 

Seems like someone provided you with wrong information (you will find many religious scholars around who are more of a politician/laywer). Or maybe you are just afraid to admit you haven't got the ticket.  :Tongue:

----------


## Remarkable

I've got no ticket for God :-) ...

Does he think I'm always going to be available?!Well,he is sooo wrong!(Ok,is he?..Where are all those Prince Charmings and Mr.Darcys?!)...

----------


## novelsryou

Isn't it 5:00 yet...

----------


## mazHur

what ticket are you talking about? please be explicit. 

I don't go to any religious scholar,,,i dont need one!

----------


## Niamh

> I really, really need the bathroom...


lol! I'm thinking the same thing!

----------


## Bakiryu

why does everybody compare me to guys? "Bakiryu you're like The Doctor." "Bakiryu you are just like the vampire lestat!" "you know, you remind me of that guy from Gravitation"

Maybe it's because there are no cool female characters in most sci-fi series.

Maybe I should have a sex change  :Biggrin:  I already act like a flamboyantly gay guy.

Maybe it's just because lesbians aren't really femenine. Being feminine when you're a girl it's boring. People just assume you're just girly.

It's the gay man inside me  :Biggrin: 

( :FRlol:  and why does that sound perverted? well, at least it isn't "the lesbian inside me" that sounds worse. and why am i ranting, I should post this in my next blog.....

You people better remember my birthday....)

----------


## eyemaker

> why does everybody compare me to guys? "Bakiryu you're like The Doctor." "Bakiryu you are just like the vampire lestat!" "you know, you remind me of that guy from Gravitation"
> 
> Maybe it's because there are no cool female characters in most sci-fi series.
> 
> Maybe I should have a sex change  I already act like a flamboyantly gay guy.
> 
> Maybe it's just because lesbians aren't really femenine. Being feminine when you're a girl it's boring. People just assume you're just girly.
> 
> It's the gay man inside me 
> ...


LOL..


---Oh **** where's the aircon? i hate this internet cafe(makes me feel---argghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

_lalalalala
let those sweat dry out you seat
make your self sticky and wet!!!
-------_

----------


## sprinks

I can't believe that I forgot my massive pencilcase but I remembered the SHOELACES.  :Confused:

----------


## Annamariah

> Does he think I'm always going to be available?!Well,he is sooo wrong!(Ok,is he?..Where are all those Prince Charmings and Mr.Darcys?!)...


I've often wondered that too. Where are all Mr Darcys when you need them?!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Google Chrome is just amazing.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Remarkable

Mr.Darcy's are all hiding out from fear...And only some Mr.Bingley's are left for us poor creatures...

----------


## mazHur

pretty low activity on litnet.... ?

----------


## mercy_mankind

My sister!

----------


## Scheherazade

The air-quotes are back! And she promises she "shan't" neglect it again...

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

So... the environmental health agency, huh?

----------


## Pendragon

It's been a long day. I hate to report, but Murphy's Law is still solidly in effect...  :Tongue:

----------


## wilbur lim

There is a haze around here,thereby there is a lack of oxygen.I cannot breathe easily and my stomach is churning.Oh,looks like a doctor is in need now.




> Google Chrome is just amazing.


I refute your perspective of Google Chrome.I had downloaded it and it seems to be plain and not tranquil enough.It makes me irate.Well,Google Chrome is simply an addition to Firefox,and it is a Beta.Thereby it needs to be categorically improved by a raft of features.I yearn that Google Chrome could win over Firefox and has the highest accolade in the future.

----------


## Madhuri

Why do these banks give phone numbers that are never picked?  :Flare:

----------


## Remarkable

France,France,France,France,France,France...

----------


## sprinks

The dance was awesome!!

But...

What have I done? What has he done? What on earth have we done?! It's okay now though. I know what I want. And I hope it goes to plan.

----------


## amalia1985

How many times do we have to see his silly mother's face on the news???? MERCY!!!!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> There is a haze around here,thereby there is a lack of oxygen.I cannot breathe easily and my stomach is churning.Oh,looks like a doctor is in need now.
> 
> 
> 
> I refute your perspective of Google Chrome.I had downloaded it and it seems to be plain and not tranquil enough.It makes me irate.Well,Google Chrome is simply an addition to Firefox,and it is a Beta.Thereby it needs to be categorically improved by a raft of features.I yearn that Google Chrome could win over Firefox and has the highest accolade in the future.


Well, that is true somehow, seeing as Google Chrome really _is_ plain and lacks some of the features we have been used to seeing in other browsers such as Mozilla Firefox and its popular yet less commendable (performance-wise) precursor/rival, IE. Despite that, I see in it a great potential of taking over the browser market and possibly even displacing Firefox from its current top spot, considering how well Google is known to plan their projects to make each and every one useful to a wide variety of audiences. I will be looking forward to the new developments we will see on this program when Google launches the next version of Chrome.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarkable

It's weird...He's weird...I'm weird...

----------


## sprinks

Ew ew ew I just realised. Thank goodness thats over.  :Smile:

----------


## Nyu001

I feel my eyes messed and tired.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

For once, brain, can't you even _think?_

----------


## djy78usa

I hate the University of Florida Gators so much it hurts.

----------


## Pendragon

Anybody have a deserted Island for sale cheep? Auuuuuugh!  :Flare:

----------


## WhimsySA

Life and death... There's a fine line. Live every day like it was your last, because it may well be your last. Love like you have never been hurt because one day, maybe, just maybe you will find someone, somwhere, completely unexpectedly who will love you in return, who will love you like you've never been loved before.

----------


## aBIGsheep

Screw you Rashad Evans. Chuck Liddell is still a winner in my book.

----------


## idiosynchrissy

*Why the hell am I just screwing around on the internet when I need to do chores?!*

----------


## Poetess

thinking of the AVG and how to put it on my laptop so that it works again!!!

----------


## Niamh

La la la la la la la hey hey!!

----------


## Nyu001

I should bring with me blank sheet musics and to write music while I am wasting my time waiting in a place....

----------


## blazeofglory

Funky things occur in my head and I can not synchronize here at all

----------


## Niamh

I've plenty of time to finish packing....
....what bag am i going to bring as hand luggage???!! 
Little pink suitcase or navy backpack...???

----------


## Nightshade

Thats another job done... now get ready and go deal with the house... :Rolleyes:  dont forget list...OOOH I like this song...I actually think in smilies now how wierd am I .. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Work tomorrow...

----------


## samercury

http://iwin72.deviantart.com/art/Use-an-Emote-91756255

 :FRlol:

----------


## blazeofglory

Ideas are flowing ceaselessly and often they say it is a stream of consciousness.

----------


## eyemaker

umm...
what am I thinking? :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

How awesomly awesome are the litnetters, must ring her up and thank her... what a suprise!  :Biggrin:

----------


## WhimsySA

Maths maths maths... No wait, forget about that... Afrikaans afrikaans afrikaans

----------


## Pendragon

*WAKE UP, IT'S MORNING!*  :Yawnb:  :Yawnb:  :Yawnb:

----------


## muhsin

An assignment...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> thinking of the AVG and how to put it on my laptop so that it works again!!!


I had quite a lot of trouble with that one too.  :FRlol:  Luckily my computer finally consented to cooperate for just one minute and get the program installed before bugging down again.  :Tongue:  Ah, so much to these "modern" computers.  :Biggrin: 

I know I'll be better. Someday.

----------


## blazeofglory

Ideas come incessantly and I do not align them with streams of philosophy and let them come to us and leave us.

----------


## eyemaker

...cutting all this computer channels! This internet cafe has a very slow internet connection... :Flare:

----------


## sprinks

This'll be interesting, if it's what I think...  :FRlol:

----------


## blazeofglory

Streams or spurts of things come up. I think more than what we really expression. Honestly speaking this forum or thread is not big enough or spacious enough to accommodate my ideas. They are really vast. Societal codes of conduct, taboos, mores and the like cripple me and of course my capacities for doing something in life.

----------


## Scheherazade

Bang!

----------


## mazHur

> Bang!


Oh, I'm listening! :Smile: 




> Streams or spurts of things come up. I think more than what we really expression. Honestly speaking this forum or thread is not big enough or spacious enough to accommodate my ideas. They are really vast. Societal codes of conduct, taboos, mores and the like cripple me and of course my capacities for doing something in life.


Blaze, I realize your situation. 
Have a look at this site, perhaps you can share your philosophical ideas more efficaciously there with ''mystics'' there! :Wink: 

:
[email protected]

----------


## Jozanny

I am wondering if my paycheck from my beleaguered editor in New England is finally in my mailbox, and if so, when my byline will be up. It is a good idea never to believe anything an editor tells you, and to always have a plan B, and keep yourself down to earth by remembering that the business of publishing is a legalized form of prostitution.

----------


## blazeofglory

> Oh, I'm listening!
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze, I realize your situation. 
> Have a look at this site, perhaps you can share your philosophical ideas more efficaciously there with ''mystics'' there!
> 
> :
> [email protected]om


I really appreciate you for all this.The site must be exciting.

----------


## clumsy angelle

school, test, grey's anatomy

----------


## eyemaker

...prefinal examinations on the way.. :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

He really confuses me. But I wouldn't change a thing. I hope he comes online so I can just check, and let him know. It feels like he's turned me inside out and upside down, til left is right and up is down!

----------


## alakungfu

I'm wondering if on-line self-publishing is the way to go. I've taken it all the way to the pre-merchandising process and, so far, I've haven't come up against any disadvantages, only comparative affinities in their individual scales. You can't tell a publishing house hot to produce it.

----------


## Remarkable

Is there anywhere in the world a male that doesn't behave as a total jerk(preferably more than 4 years old)?

----------


## Nightshade

What a mess!

----------


## muhsin

Lecture...

----------


## alakungfu

Life is a mixed bag of scented rags.

----------


## mazHur

> Life is a mixed bag of scented rags.


and we lie on it for sound sleep! :Smile:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am not thinking about things, and I am living blankly and expressionlessly at times. It happens many a time and we can not do away with this. 

I am sure now after going through some threads or postings here I will be full of ideas.




> Is there anywhere in the world a male that doesn't behave as a total jerk(preferably more than 4 years old)?


Please elaborate on it and the answer will come

----------


## Annamariah

I'm thinking about the essay I _should_ be writing right now...

----------


## Poetess

I want to sing, and headbang, but too shy to let it out

----------


## kilted exile

Crazy glue works 10 times better than stitches

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I have a poetic mood, and moods change and today I feel like composing a few lines.

----------


## eyemaker

..who put the chocolate bars under my pillow..

----------


## motherhubbard

my feet are so hot!!

----------


## sprinks

Aghhhhhh I'm confused. But I'm not. But I am... But.... I don't know. I wish that that time would get here so we can talk and ohhh its so confusing.....

----------


## jhonerliz

I feel worried because my husband is not replying to my text messages...  :Frown:

----------


## R.A

I'm thinking of this strange life.... I dono but it's so strange...

----------


## blazeofglory

This is a morning and I am think about writing writing a new article.

----------


## WhimsySA

> ...prefinal examinations on the way..


No kidding? I'm writing prelims already  :Bawling: 

Should be learning for science actually  :Biggrin:

----------


## Remarkable

School tomorrow!!

----------


## Annamariah

18 minutes and I'll have to start working on that translation assignment...

----------


## Taliesin

Argh....I should be working on trying to write that chatbot, I really should...

----------


## R.A

an hour and a half, and I'll be finishing my work... I'll go home and sleeppppp

----------


## WhimsySA

I am so bored right now.....

----------


## Nyu001

I hope I finish my work on time today!

----------


## qspeechc

I'm listening to my mother on the phone. I'm thinking I don't care for her Christian preachings.

----------


## blazeofglory

It is not just one feeling, a multitude of feelings surface here. As I write feelings change. When I read something the idea shapes my feeling.

----------


## blazeofglory

This morning I have wonderful thoughts. I have ideas that are creative.

----------


## mazHur

activity on litnet is particularly very low on weekends!

----------


## R.A

I'm so optemistic of this day... I hope I'll continue with this feeling...

----------


## aeroport

Hope she gets enough rest...

----------


## sprinks

I'm hungry.

----------


## sprinks

I did so not just Google the word "toast" out of boredom.... *shifty eyes*

----------


## Nightshade

Bored bored bored is quater to one too late to randomaly start calling people up? probably...now who do I know that lives on the otherside of the world I can ring up and annoy Im bored...

----------


## mazHur

> Bored bored bored is quater to one too late to randomaly start calling people up? probably...now who do I know that lives on the otherside of the world I can ring up and annoy Im bored...


you may find several friends living on the otherside of the world whom you can call any time when you get bored during 'your nights'. However, am not sure if all of them have a good ear for music!!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

What a wild football game. The Cowboys better not blow this.

----------


## princesspoppi

I should really go and have a nap right now instead of playing on the net.....

----------


## wilbur lim

I conceive hitherto how to be intellectual and laudable,ubiquitously.

----------


## eyemaker

How should I manage the staring eyes whenever I stand in front and deliver my report? :Frown:

----------


## clumsy angelle

clothes

----------


## clumsy angelle

clothes and food

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a stream of thoughts flowing and inundating everything around and so many thoughts occur at the same time. 

Now I am thinking seriously. At times one thought engages us, and today I am thinking of one thought why writers commit suicides and I have already invited people to share their views on this question.

----------


## vheissu

Why am I hungry again?

----------


## Annamariah

My ears. They've been blocked for almost two weeks now, but tomorrow I'll finally get to see the doctor.

----------


## alakungfu

Thoughts are patterned so that they may be reworded in newly unfamiliar patterns to support the rhythms of the themes they are a part of.

----------


## princesspoppi

That it is far too early for me to be awake

----------


## Within Me

We danced .. it was amazing ... 
why can`t i get over my fears ?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Error in processing thought! :Eek:

----------


## Jozanny

> I'm wondering if on-line self-publishing is the way to go. I've taken it all the way to the pre-merchandising process and, so far, I've haven't come up agains any disadvantages, only comparative affinities in their individual scales. You can't tell a publishing house didn't produce it.


I've posted this elsewhere, but vanity publishing works if the writer knows what he or she is doing. Doesn't matter if it is electronic or through paying a printer--electronic is vastly easier on the purse, though, and cuts through the thicket of distribution. Good luck. The key is self-promotion, which is nothing new.

Me? I am conflicted. 20+ years of playing footsie with literary journals and readings with retro-styled drug addicts has soured me considerably on the merits of an authentic literary vision amounting to much. I have toyed with opening a blog, but I am bitter, negative, cynical, and I have neither Kevin Drum's nor Dick Poleman's level of access and expertise--to succeed as a blogger is again nothing new. A writer needs an angle. I was going to open a Yahoo 360 blog merely to practice, but I am afraid of any trouble from big brother, and did not go through the final step. I don't want to blog here either, as I really couldn't be myself--and my area of expertise is not really a huge money generator. Neither is turning myself into a policy wonk, but it is what I'd like to do along with my traditional disability reporting. I've even managed to combine the two for traditional media pieces, and I am busy now trying it again, but once again, I am aiming for traditional media outlets.

I have to weigh the blog issue. It isn't so much that I fear Yahoo would give me trouble, it is just that maybe if I pay for an account I have more control of my content. I feel like growling for lack of guidance. :Biggrin:

----------


## ninjayang

I'm thinking I just signed up on the wrong site. I thought this was a place to post poetry and read others' poetry, but all I'm finding is forums! Shucks...

----------


## samercury

Getting tired of chem homework

----------


## blazeofglory

Ideas crop up one after another endlessly. At the moment I am thinking about cooking. As I do every morning, an essential part of my morning duty. I am thinking about what foods to cook and the like.

----------


## Shalot

Why did they change the characters on House?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I wish the people in the other half of my semi-detatched house would stop screaming at each other and making a lot of angry banging sounds that are making my walls shake

----------


## alakungfu

> I was going to open a Yahoo 360 blog merely to practice, but I am afraid of any trouble from big brother, and did not go through the final step. I don't want to blog here either, as I really couldn't be myself--and my area of expertise is not really a huge money generator. Neither is turning myself into a policy wonk, but it is what I'd like to do along with my traditional disability reporting. I've even managed to combine the two for traditional media pieces, and I am busy now trying it again, but once again, I am aiming for traditional media outlets.
> 
> I have to weigh the blog issue. It isn't so much that I fear Yahoo would give me trouble, it is just that maybe if I pay for an account I have more control of my content. I feel like growling for lack of guidance.


That's how I started my book, with a blog on Yahoo 360. I didn't have to worry about polish, just content, and because I went through the boog so often, I formed my ideas about how to shape the book order it and so forth. The blog was the completed, fleshed out, first draft. Right now, I'm waiting to have the book approved for the retail market. The blog is http://ca.360.yahoo.com/alakungfu and the book is called "Freed Reams in a Soft Jacket". It's poetry, by the way.

----------


## Kaltrina

I feel so lost around posts... it's been a long time since I last visited, and I really miss those times...  :Confused:

----------


## Annamariah

> My ears. They've been blocked for almost two weeks now, but tomorrow I'll finally get to see the doctor.


Still thinking about my ears, or maybe again? Now my left ear can hear better than it has heard in years, but my right ear is still blocked. I have a new appointment on Friday, I really hope I'll get my hearing completely back then.

----------


## sprinks

> Still thinking about my ears, or maybe again? Now my left ear can hear better than it has heard in years, but my right ear is still blocked. I have a new appointment on Friday, I really hope I'll get my hearing completely back then.


I hope it goes well


I'm thinking I should get off the computer now. Do homework. Then go to bed.

----------


## motherhubbard

I need to turn the news off, I can't take anymore financial crises gloom and doom today

----------


## Nightshade

I earned more than half a month's rent today ... wait did I ? well near enough yay me! now a couple more days like today a month and Ill be set!  :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

Why can't I just fall asleep?

----------


## blazeofglory

Sleep nights are ghastly and last night has been worst. Since I could not sleep well owing to some discussion I got totally exhausted all night. Therefore I have been thinking about all that happened. 

I do not have good moods to be honest to you all. I have, therefore have been thinking about different things, about the disputes, misunderstandings etc. 

Indeed I do not have good thoughts today and indeed there are hangovers.

----------


## blazeofglory

Sleep nights are ghastly and last night has been worst. Since I could not sleep well owing to some discussion I got totally exhausted all night. Therefore I have been thinking about all that happened. 

I do not have good moods to be honest to you all. I have, therefore have been thinking about different things, about the disputes, misunderstandings etc. 

Indeed I do not have good thoughts today and indeed there are hangovers. 

Moreover,

----------


## blazeofglory

I have been thinking about how Wallace has committed a suicide. I have meditative moods for long.

----------


## samercury

that was just really awkward

----------


## sprinks

Agh, computer viruses are annoying!

----------


## vheissu

I *cannot* have lost all my photos! I simply refuse to believe it!!

----------


## Annamariah

Must
do
Russian
homework

...

But I just want to go to bed!

----------


## princesspoppi

I can't believe I am sick again! Am soooo over it. I am hungry though...maybe I should have breakfast?

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking deeply about a great many things. I am a banker and today I have been thinking since this morning how I can arrive at a debt relief solutions to a large mass of people living in villages. Most villages borrow money from unoriginality sources and as such they are charged high amounts of interest at as a matter of fact. They become in debt until they go through the grave and their children inherit the losses or debts in life from their parents and in this way they will fall into a vicious circle of poverty in our country.

I was born in a family in the village with a minimum financial security in fact I belong to a middle class economic status and have the privilege of economic standards the majority lack in our country. I have seen in my villages how poor people get into tangles of poverty from one generation to another endlessly.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

One of my best friends just found out that her sister is really only her half sister. I'm tying to imagine what that could possibly feel like...

----------


## LadyWentworth

It is almost fascinating how apathetic I am to so much in life. It isn't that I DON'T care. But I just don't care!

----------


## Annamariah

Oh my God, I can finally hear again!  :Biggrin:

----------


## wilbur lim

I marvel how to become a luminary.

----------


## princesspoppi

I should really start the vacuuming.........

----------


## alakungfu

I marvel that they still advertise makeup in the magazines. Then again, I supoose women still wear it in nightclubs. I wonder what they wear, Shiseido or Yves St. Laurent, or maybe something more like Max Factor or Chanel or Estee Lauder. Or just Avon or Mary Kay or drug store makeup for business meetings. I was a teenager in the eighties when we actually used the stuff because you had to. That's why it puzzles me how women put together their look without makeup. Gearing you entire wardrobe to your personal style turns out to be very expensive, too expensive.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I wonder if this is a cavity.

----------


## mazHur

> I marvel that they still advertise makeup in the magazines. Then again, I supoose women still wear it in nightclubs. I wonder what they wear, Shiseido or Yves St. Laurent, or maybe something more like Max Factor or Chanel or Estee Lauder. Or just Avon or Mary Kay or drug store makeup for business meetings. I was a teenager in the eighties when we actually used the stuff because you had to. That's why it puzzles me how women put together their look without makeup. Gearing you entire wardrobe to your personal style turns out to be very expensive, too expensive.


*
Obviously this makes women different than men!* :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

food food

----------


## mazHur

Lobster Thermidor! yummy!

----------


## Poetess

Speaking of Lobster Thermidor

----------


## mazHur

> Speaking of Lobster Thermidor



this is amazing! 
Wonderful, Poetess!
how about a little lobster fondou now? :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

does this do it? :P

----------


## mazHur

> does this do it? :P


OMG this is fabulous!
where the heck you are getting these pics so spontaneously?? :Smile: 
Are you a fisher or a lobster farmer??
Very lovely and is that you in the previous pic...great! :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

No not really.. I`m not a fan of seafood, nor a swimmer. I kind of have a phobia of sea (well, of almost everything LOL), it`s considered another world to me. But I search for them.

I am not that girl in the previous picture, but she is cute and courageous. I wouldn`t even stand next to her if she held THAT lobster.

----------


## mazHur

> No not really.. I`m not a fan of seafood, nor a swimmer. I kind of have a phobia of sea (well, of almost everything LOL), it`s considered another world to me. But I search for them.
> 
> I am not that girl in the previous picture, but she is cute and courageous. I wouldn`t even stand next to her if she held THAT lobster.


Oh, I see. But that girl holding that big creature in her hands must be very bold!

Could you please post or send me more pictures of marine creatures,,,the lobster tail really looks like a beautiful flower! :Smile:

----------


## Equality72521

There are way to many kids to babysit and i have electricity back!

----------


## Poetess

^^ congrats for electricity :P



*mazHur*, sure. Just let me find some cool pictures and I`ll either send you links or e-mail them ot whatever.

----------


## blazeofglory

Yesterday our minister for finance had a budget speech and it was really imbued with lots of expectations from people of all generations and of course of all social strata and segmentation. 

It carried our dreams and hopes. Nepal is a poor country and people suffer starvation. Famished people prior to everything craves for foods. In developed countries people have so many problems of different nature. There can be problems of growing racism, migrations, fundamentalism and the like as major social ills and evils. Here in our country these problems are overshadowed by stark poverty. 

I have been thinking about many things centering around poverty alleviations. While I Know I can not do it alone, and yet I feel at least I can think for I am sure ideas can ultimately rock the world and ideas historically speaking proved to be great movers and shakers. If I am not in government or in power I can at least think deeply and arrive at ideas that can sweep through all and influence decision makings and policy formulations and how I can do is I have to think. For one idea can give rise to a chain of ideas and that is how ideas can ultimately win over anything and I strongly beleive in this notion of winning over the rest through generating better ideas. When ideas go unison and that becomes a power. History approves of this idea.

If you have any comment, put forward.

----------


## mazHur

thanks,Poetess, that's very kind of you!




> Yesterday our minister for finance had a budget speech and it was really imbued with lots of expectations from people of all generations and of course of all social strata and segmentation. 
> 
> It carried our dreams and hopes. Nepal is a poor country and people suffer starvation. Famished people prior to everything craves for foods. In developed countries people have so many problems of different nature. There can be problems of growing racism, migrations, fundamentalism and the like as major social ills and evils. Here in our country these problems are overshadowed by stark poverty. 
> 
> I have been thinking about many things centering around poverty alleviations. While I Know I can not do it alone, and yet I feel at least I can think for I am sure ideas can ultimately rock the world and ideas historically speaking proved to be great movers and shakers. If I am not in government or in power I can at least think deeply and arrive at ideas that can sweep through all and influence decision makings and policy formulations and how I can do is I have to think. For one idea can give rise to a chain of ideas and that is how ideas can ultimately win over anything and I strongly beleive in this notion of winning over the rest through generating better ideas. When ideas go unison and that becomes a power. History approves of this idea.
> 
> If you have any comment, put forward.


Blaze

Poverty is an old scourge overwhelming all poor nations which are termed as 'third world' countries in order to appease and make them 'feel' a little bigger. I think only economic growth and power can alleviate poverty and to get rid of this 'sin' ( in the words of the late revolutionary Bhagat Singh of India) people must devote, among other things such as education, organization, discipline, political stability, good leadership, etc., their lives to work, work and work!

----------


## Poetess

> Yesterday our minister for finance had a budget speech and it was really imbued with lots of expectations from people of all generations and of course of all social strata and segmentation. 
> 
> It carried our dreams and hopes. Nepal is a poor country and people suffer starvation. Famished people prior to everything craves for foods. In developed countries people have so many problems of different nature. There can be problems of growing racism, migrations, fundamentalism and the like as major social ills and evils. Here in our country these problems are overshadowed by stark poverty. 
> 
> I have been thinking about many things centering around poverty alleviations. While I Know I can not do it alone, and yet I feel at least I can think for I am sure ideas can ultimately rock the world and ideas historically speaking proved to be great movers and shakers. If I am not in government or in power I can at least think deeply and arrive at ideas that can sweep through all and influence decision makings and policy formulations and how I can do is I have to think. For one idea can give rise to a chain of ideas and that is how ideas can ultimately win over anything and I strongly beleive in this notion of winning over the rest through generating better ideas. When ideas go unison and that becomes a power. History approves of this idea.
> 
> If you have any comment, put forward.




As for a first thought, what do you think should be done as a first step to start this alleviation of poverty?

I second what MazHur said about poverty being the scourge overwhelming poor countries.

----------


## Pensive

_Ishq di gali wich no entry!_

----------


## mazHur

> _Ishq di gali wich no entry!_


ISHQ di gali is under repair?

----------


## Madhuri

> _Ishq di gali wich no entry!_


Is that from the movie No Entry?

----------


## mazHur

> Is that from the movie No Entry?


NO. Is that a hindi movie?
yaar ki gali mien
entry ho band
aisa na ho ay bhagwun
aisa na khudawand! :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

> NO. Is that a hindi movie?
> yaar ki gali mien
> entry ho band
> aisa na ho ay bhagwun
> aisa na khudawand!


Yes, its a Hindi movie, and it has a song that has the exact wordings that Pensy wrote.

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel amazing and as a matter of fact I have learned to feel amazing notwithstnading the fact the circumstance is not favorable to me and of course it is a matter of realization also. 

One can not feel the same at all times and as a matter of fact we do not feel the same and if we feel good correspondingly we will feel bad. Of course things keep on shifting, one ensuing another endlessly and eternally.

----------


## muazjalil

OMG why can't i think of something witty to write!!

----------


## vheissu

I can't believe I just saw on the news that it *snowed* in South Africa!

----------


## Poetess

my college.. I think of changing majors..

----------


## alakungfu

I would accept any fight, except with a coward, and that would be someone who would insist on incessantly spinning his wheels when confronted as a coward; this, even if i am a woman.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am thinking some people think too deep.

----------


## ntropyincarnate

I'm thinking everyone should leave the house so i can be alone.

----------


## eyemaker

...should I kill the protagonist in my short story? :Idea:

----------


## wilbur lim

I am marveling how to get the possession of a luminary.

----------


## motherhubbard

my house smells like this old woman's house. she lived out in the country, too. I guess it's a country house on chore day instead of an old woman smell.

----------


## grace86

Why is it Monday?! I wanna go back to the beach!!

----------


## princesspoppi

I need to take my little girl to the doctors, I think she has the flu

----------


## Poetess

^^ May she get well soon

how will my new E. A. P. wallpaper turn out to be??

----------


## samercury

:O Why was I so sure that today was Tuesday?

----------


## Poetess

how to make a poll  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

Today morning I woke earlier than other mornings and read a book of commerce. Everyday I think differently. I believe in integration. I think man can not be confined to one thing or to one set of ideas. Man's life is short and in this short length of life man wants to achieve numbers of things and yet time is a great constraint to him and even if he wants to accomplish lots of things time restrains him and he can go further despite the fact that he is a runner horse considering his moving mind yet he is reined in on by a rope of time and yet today we have technologies and resources and infrastrutures we can break through barriers and can go farther and faster. I am a writer and write literary ariticles and additionally I manage to read bunsiness and trade journals and financial news magazines and nespapers and what is more I am not trailing behind leafing through economic news and issues related to globalization, environmental and ecological issues. 

I know that I can master over all these disciplines at the same time and yet it is my choice and I am tempted to do all these things at the same time. Life is so fleeting and every seocond we are approaching death and death is so hard by and it can lay its hand on us any time and therefore desiring climbing unsurmountable heights and thus remaining sad at the inability is not palatable to me and indeed I want to meet my small needs and fulfull small requirements and realize small dreams.

Therefore I want to do so many things at the same time. That thought occupied me this morning.

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm sick of school! I'm sick of homework! I'm just going to go to bed and read.

----------


## Lily Adams

Man.

The Hives are playing.

And I'm not there.

"Bob"famnit.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I should be asleep. But that fact that I slept till 1pm today kind of makes that impossible...

----------


## eyemaker

What am I going to read tomorrow? I'm losing books at hand..I need to visit the library..

----------


## wilbur lim

My brain is sublimely *messy* that I do not know what I am perceiving at this moment.

----------


## sprinks

I'm not made for retail.

At all.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking a lot and many thoughts occupy me at the same time and never can I get myself from thinking and it is all the time. Even dreams are not befreft of thinking. 

I can not express all here.

Now at this moment I am thinking about what I will do tomarrow.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

How could something so wrong be so... _scientific?_  :Confused:

----------


## vheissu

I'm starting Uni (yet again) in a week and I still don't have anywhere to live...things aren't looking good.

----------


## WhimsySA

My head is about to explode... Additional Mathematics was NOT a good subject choice :'(

----------


## Poetess

Amy Lee`s new track for Nightmare Revisited: Sally`s Song.  :Frown: 
I want it

----------


## ntropyincarnate

i am having hallucinations of yummy food smells. and thinking about food food food.

----------


## Poetess

a lot of things at the same time, i can`t catch one of them!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why is my cat sticking his paws up my printer???

----------


## Phauszzie

> Why is my cat sticking his paws up my printer???


What flavor ink do u have, maybe that has to do with it. lol.

----------


## wilbur lim

I cannot perceive anything,I am acute now.

----------


## grace86

I start class tomorrow morning. I'm not in the least prepared!

----------


## samercury

1- Glad that's over
2- Still so much stuff to do 
3- Why is it so cold
4- Can't remember the name of the song or the lyrics  :Frown:

----------


## Riesa

hello sweetie. and is it for real?

----------


## eyemaker

Can I take a little munch over your chocolate muffins?(The lady here beside me is devouring a lot of food..)hehe :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

should I shower now or in the morning

----------


## Riesa

morning. joan osborne rocks a good o' brokedown palace and I actually like organ
in this song!

----------


## motherhubbard

I've never heard of joan osborne.

Morning it is...goodnight!

----------


## Riesa

sleep well, motherhubbard.  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

Do I have a headache, or do I not?

----------


## eyemaker

I always hated this local singer..

----------


## wilbur lim

I am sublimely vexed,but ecstatic is a portion.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> I always hated this local singer..


Hmm... I wonder who?  :FRlol:

----------


## eyemaker

> Hmm... I wonder who?


 :Biggrin:  It's a band actually :Wink:

----------


## samercury

About the presidential debate- slightly disappointed by both :/

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> It's a band actually


I thought you liked OPM?  :FRlol:  Well, I'm not surprised. Much of OPM music seems to be deteriorating these days. Not that I despise of it entirely--why, I even was addicted to it for quite a while--it's just that listening to "Ang Pusa Ko" every single day on Campus Radio won't help your addiction much and will make you want to jump into a water tank instead.

----------


## wilbur lim

Where is my confidant?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Where is my confidant?


Here's the spy!  :Cool:

----------


## Remarkable

How dreadful it must be for them all!But I dare not think about it!

----------


## WhimsySA

Where can I go??

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I have been thinking about Ibsen's doll's house. After reading the book my attitudes towards women have changed and of course it is going to impact the way I think.

I have discovered myself or to put it philosophically my discovery is that women have been reckoned puppets and even civilized societies do not treat them fairly. 

They do not exist but coexist, do not inhabit but cohabit. That is why there is coeducation. 

Women have no concerns and they feel at home with their spouses and basically in underdeveloped economies they have subservient roles.

----------


## wilbur lim

*I am perceiving how to terminate the world from avarice.*

----------


## Tiny Dancer

Doctor Who Finale tonight!!!!!

ahem.
Yes I know, not exactly being very deep and meaningful at the moment..

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about multiple things at the same time. Waves of ideas occur and lots of imagination.

No particular thought, many and many thoughts come and go.

I am at the moment thinking about going to bed as I feel much sleepy.

----------


## samercury

It's amazing how much free time you have for other stuff when you're trying to avoid studying for an exam

----------


## eyemaker

I really can't believe my name is on the net.. :Biggrin:   :FRlol:

----------


## wilbur lim

I have a mischance.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

It burns, burns, burns.  :Eek: 

(Yep, my school does, as it did earlier ago, 2:00 AM today. Read my latest blog entry for more information)

----------


## blazeofglory

Ideas flows in streams and rivers, and they innudate and soak everything around. Ideas come in hosts, in multiplicities not single. It is really interesting to think. Man is now where he is civilizationally owing to the fact that he can think

----------


## ntropyincarnate

I don't feel ready for the quiz in Shakespeare class tomorrow...but then i never really do  :Wink:

----------


## wilbur lim

I am overcome by a profound sense of fatigue.

----------


## kiz_paws

Me and J.S.Bach are not getting along right about now ...  :Bawling:

----------


## Lily Adams

> Me and J.S.Bach are not getting along right about now ...


Aw, why? Don't like it? Or do you have to play his music?

Listen to Switched on Bach. Yummy.

That is, if synths are your thing.

Like me.

>.> <.<

----------


## wilbur lim

Today,tomorrow and the future is bleak,I am categorically doomed!But I am demure.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about how I will spend my holidays in the comming week for Dahain, a great fesitival in Nepal.

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm thinking I may paint my living room a dark golden yellow color and I may go with orange in the dining room

----------


## wilbur lim

Now I am perceiving how on earth I can be *placid.*

----------


## Niamh

I think i might watch north and south....

----------


## sprinks

Oh my goodness.... so much to catch up on here!! And I missed everyone, it's good to be back!

----------


## Niamh

> Oh my goodness.... so much to catch up on here!! And I missed everyone, it's good to be back!


Its great to be back!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

cant believe i just poked myself in the eye!

----------


## Reccura

*thinks*
Actually, I was wishing something. I wish Neil Gaiman wrote Twilight.  :Frown:

----------


## Reccura

> cant believe i just poked myself in the eye!


That happens to me a lot when I write at night. Don't ever write when you're sleepy :'(

----------


## Annamariah

I'm thinking about whether I dare to post my comment about one translation or not. The problem is that I didn't really find anything good to say about it...

----------


## samercury

my roommate gave me her cold

----------


## Niamh

woohoo! Nighties coming to visit!!!  :Banana:

----------


## WhimsySA

Jace Wayland is calling my name from the pages of the book lying on my bed...

----------


## motherhubbard

those little measure things some people use to limit the amount of toilet paper used are crazy!

----------


## princesspoppi

It is SUPER hot today, so what will I do?

----------


## eyemaker

I'm quite sleepy...what food to buy?

----------


## Pensive

About the lecture I received from the doctor.

----------


## princesspoppi

I really wish my mother in law was not here

----------


## Annamariah

I know that if I was smart, I would try to do some homework in advance, but after yesterday's five dreadful hours spent with Russian homework - I don't think so!

----------


## Niamh

must.go.to.bed.eyes.trying.to.close.zzzzzzzzzz

----------


## samercury

How can people bs so much, so easily?

-too many "ands"

--not the best debate so far

---stop with the (fake) smoky voice!

----o...kay

----------


## eyemaker

why the fuss? I hate teacher's arguments.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Cailin

What is it that makes people lap-dance for a living???? (There's a documentary on TV at the mo that's freaking me out!!!!)

----------


## Epistemophile

Bjuna klirk moonerismo schulsch gong ligdiz bo nahum please please...

----------


## djy78usa

I should just paint my car yellow and start charging people for rides to the airport.... I've made four trips to Nashville (about 130 miles roundtrip!!!!) in the past two weeks!!!

----------


## Within Me

It`s too risky , but it worth it.

----------


## princesspoppi

Damn the rubbish truck coming around so early and waking my little girl up.

----------


## Nightshade

Need to get a wiggle on or Im going to be late and the lecturer today is going to set us _the oh so difficult_  task of keeping a blog and I have a feeling he is going to explain what a blog is for an hour, ...... yay... :|  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kiz_paws

OMG what the hell does he want from me  :Sick:

----------


## princesspoppi

not a lot

----------


## eyemaker

changing my avy...again :Wink:

----------


## WhimsySA

Oh boy, I'm going to fall off my heels in front of the whole town!!

----------


## Lily Adams

"You sound like a hu-man, not a Ro-Man. Can you not verify a fact?"

----------


## BulletproofDork

New avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sylviakahambing

thinking someone who doesn't care at all,.:-(

----------


## amalia1985

That coach is an utter fool!!!!!!

----------


## sprinks

Erg I can't believe I said that.... and that!... or that.... What was I thinking? Or rather, why _wasn't_ I thinking!?  :Rolleyes: . He better not mention it tomorrow. At all. Any of it. 

I'll never let it happen again!!

----------


## WhimsySA

Some people have very short tempers... Hmmm, I suppose I do too.

----------


## vheissu

I miss living in Edinburgh...

----------


## amalia1985

That coach is still an UTTER fool!!! Bring our midfielder back!!!!! What can you expect from a coach that looks like a model in a menswear catalogue.....This guy should learn some football history, before he goes on working with our team!!! And I am MAD!!! We will remain devoted fans forever!!

----------


## applepie

I need, NEED, to go to sleep. I'm exhausted yet here I am typing away. I guess I miss everyone :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm glad you're here Meg!

----------


## alakungfu

Out of all fairness, the more sure i am of my abilities, the more I am out of my depth.

----------


## WhimsySA

I probably shouldn't be leaving so many open spaces  :Biggrin:

----------


## amalia1985

I swear that when I die, I will haunt that stupid coach forever and ever, until the Judgment Day!!!! Learn some football, Low!!! And those who appointed you as coach should learn some football too!!!!

----------


## samercury

:FRlol:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7673591.stm

----------


## alakungfu

that the state of being a client fits the value of any office

----------


## Lily Adams

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7673591.stm



I remember that. 

*face palm* 

At least the dude recognizes how screwed up everything is.

----------


## pussnboots

I can't believe the Rays lost last night!!!!!! How pathetic. Up 7 -0 thru the 7th inning and the Red Sox come back and beat them 8-7.

----------


## amalia1985

I will kill him...no...I will torture him first...hihihii....maybe make him read one of my stories, yes, that's a torture...Bring the manager in!!!

----------


## samercury

> I can't believe the Rays lost last night!!!!!! How pathetic. Up 7 -0 thru the 7th inning and the Red Sox come back and beat them 8-7.


It was really awesome, wasn't it?  :Biggrin:

----------


## pussnboots

> It was really awesome, wasn't it?


I didn't watch the entire game since I figured the Rays had it in the bag so I went to do something else. Got the paper this morning and I couldn't believe it!!!!

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> It was really awesome, wasn't it?


Almost turned it off in the 7th..... :FRlol: 
But something made me stay tuned...

----------


## samercury

Does anyone know what this plant/ sponge-like thing is? (saw it in the forest near here a few weeks ago- that's water inside by the way)

----------


## Madhuri

This headache is so bad.....I feel like puking...... this is the worst headache of my life..... feels as if my head will burst, its hurting so much...  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Themis

@Madhuri: I hope you get better soon. Maybe try an aspirin? Or lying down. That usually helps me.

----------


## Shannanigan

So...I'm a teacher. What now?

----------


## alakungfu

Justifuable bemused, I say, "Who is my keeper?"

----------


## samercury

Go Sox!  :Biggrin: 
(once they start showing the game soon)

and it's a win!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> @Madhuri: I hope you get better soon. Maybe try an aspirin? Or lying down. That usually helps me.


After a good night sleep it feels really better.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Dammit I would like chew 5 pieces of chewing gum and then realise that excess consumption creates a laxative effect  :Rolleyes:   :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

humm... it appears my glands may be swelling... :Frown:  dont like being sick.

----------


## samercury

noooo  :Frown:

----------


## LadyWentworth

What is exactly wrong with my neck??

----------


## amalia1985

I need to practice the irregular Spanish verbs again...

----------


## vheissu

I can't believe one of my flatmates, who's 23, acts like a CHILD!  :Flare:

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, for some of us here on the Forum, 23 = child! 

 :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

The lit-net is out to get me  :Bawling: 
first it tries to set me up ( first with a muslim match making site for wover 2 months then with Irish single parents) and NOW now its advertising a site called stomachfatisugly and telling me Im fat!!
ironically just as Ive reached for a bag of dorito knockoffs for comfort and stress relief.
 :Bawling:

----------


## kilted exile

I shouldnt volunteer to do things it generally bites me in the ***. Yes, sure, I'd love to work all the next 2 weekends sorting Air Conditioners & Dehumidifiers people are returning. Now, sick, sick, sick damn mid October weather I'm going to get a mug of bovril

----------


## Nightshade

How about soup?

----------


## maraki16

i want to see him...is he thinking of me right now?
what am i going to have for dinner?
i have to do the exercises for the phonetics course
i don't want to do anything...

----------


## pussnboots

could it be true that FINALLY my husband and I will get our fingerprints done for our home study by this weekend ?

----------


## Annamariah

It's really true - my friends never have time for me.

----------


## kilted exile

bah humbug, are we done with Xmas yet??? I think I'll go into hibernation - wake me up when its over......

----------


## vheissu

This just isn't fair!

----------


## grace86

What in the world did I just do?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I'm so gonna get fired for this!

----------


## weltanschauung

(soon to become ex-) friends with recently purchased girlfriends suck.  :Frown:

----------


## samercury

I hate chem homework!  :Frown:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I really should get back into the habit of going to bed at a _normal_ hour.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Annamariah

I realised today that I'm more comfortable and at ease with middle-aged people I worked with in the summer than I do at university among students around my own age  :Eek:

----------


## AtomicCafe1

Right now I'm thinking about what happened in the middle of the night last night... when I woke myself up crying. Seriously, what the hell? I died in this dream or whatnot and woke myself up bawling like a sissy baby. Geez. I'm just glad nobody witnessed it. At least I hope nobody did. Wait...oh crap, I bet the boogie man saw me! Shoot.... Oh well.

----------


## sprinks

I could have scraped that makeup off, I swear!  :Tongue: 

I'm really hungry. And tired. And still hungry...

----------


## papayahed

why do people have to make up stuff, isn't the truth good enough??

----------


## LadyWentworth

I wonder if it _will_ snow on Sunday.

----------


## princesspoppi

please don't feed our little girl raw onion - gross

----------


## samercury

So not ready

----------


## Niamh

I really need to sort out my PM's... i'm 98% full..........again......

----------


## Scheherazade

> I really need to sort out my PM's... i'm 98% full..........again......


Popularity is hard like that...

 :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

> Popularity is hard like that...


 :FRlol:  no i'm just lazy and after deleting about 20 PMs i give up.  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Too much of something is not good. Why does it rain so much here?  :Frown:   :Rolleyes:  Its good if it rains, it makes the weather pleasant, and I enjoy listening to he tip-top of the raindrops, but only when I am inside my home. When I have to go out, then its a mess, I dont like getting drenched everyday. It rains so unexpectedly  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

I want a proper kitchen. A massive one. 

One day....

----------


## Niamh

This edinburgh rock i bought in Aus is good!  :Tongue:

----------


## AtomicCafe1

Boy oh boy do I hate the ACT

----------


## Shalot

Chinese Democracy is supposedly coming out on Nov 23. I wonder if it's going to suck?

----------


## Niamh

argh!!!

----------


## papayahed

> Chinese Democracy is supposedly coming out on Nov 23. I wonder if it's going to suck?


I'm betting yes, but at least we get a Dr. Pepper:

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b655...e_wont_go.html

----------


## djy78usa

Experts always tell us most shark attacks are just cases of mistaken identities; the sharks mistake the victims for seals or some other type of food. What if the experts are wrong? What if sharks are just A-holes that get a kick out of biting people? Hmmm, I wonder... 

And while I'm thinking about sharks, I wonder how a shark would react if you bit it back. I've heard one should attempt to punch a shark in the snout, or poke at its eyes to make it release its jaws. What if you just turned around and gave the shark a taste of its own medicine with a good ol' chomp to the dorsal fin? Do you think the shark would think, "jeez, is that what this feels like? I can't believe I've been doing this to people for all these years. That is really, really uncomfortable. Man, I need to make some changes" and then let go? I think I'm going to bite the next shark I see... you know, in the name of science.

----------


## andave_ya

^ cracking up ^  :Biggrin: 

I hate colds.

----------


## sprinks

Yay! Finally I can do well at Singstar... I wonder when someone will beat me at Buzz though?... hmm...

----------


## symphony

I love my dad!

----------


## manolia

That's what men are for..dealing with the bad guys  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tournesol

So, this guy has my head all messed up...I love it!!!!

----------


## maraki16

nothing

----------


## kiz_paws

Why do people insist on pulling their dogs along on strings? You can hear the choking, what is up with that?!  :Flare: 
I want to buy an armload of harness's for dogs and pass them out when I see this, harness's are so much more humane and no pulling on the neck dammitanyhow!!!  :Flare:

----------


## AMDG

That the election needs to come.
I dont care whos president, I just want these pathetic commercials off my tv.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am reading Thomas Friedman' s best seller book, the World is Flat. This is really fantastic book and as a matter of fact this book gives you ideas aboutre the world getting flatter and flatter with more and more people getting assimilated and integrated.
Of course small differences are evaporating and people started doing marriages outside their religions, cultures, upbringings and the like, and as a matter of fact we are unmindful about our small differences in terms of religions, classes, economies and geographies as a matter of fact.

In fact we are by nature one humanity. We are not different and any difference if any is on the surface and deep down we are at the bottom we are the same.

Of course we all must work together and come across one another to share ideas and do something for the greatest common good and if we have that mind and urge we can do something.

Such feelings are what came to me and I am writing to share with others thinking that others too may have similar ideas.

All that I feel is this world is impermanent. We must do something for all.

----------


## Shalot

Is Richard Dreyfuss still alive?

----------


## Shalot

it's going to be a long day....insomnia is a *****.

----------


## Annamariah

I just wish it would stop raining...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why can't I play _any_ of the games???  :Bawling:

----------


## TheInsomniac

LadyW is damn awsome!

----------


## samercury

*groan* Why am I always caught in the middle?

----------


## LadyWentworth

It is really cold in this house for it being such a warm day outside.  :Cold:  I should go outside to warm up.

----------


## motherhubbard

will I keep my house this hot when I'm old?

----------


## pussnboots

> Why do people insist on pulling their dogs along on strings? You can hear the choking, what is up with that?! 
> I want to buy an armload of harness's for dogs and pass them out when I see this, harness's are so much more humane and no pulling on the neck dammitanyhow!!!


Uh oh! Does that mean I am on your poo poo list ? I use a nylon collar around my dogs neck. 
If you want to know what makes me upset is in the summertime when people take their dogs to the boardwalk and jog with their dog. Their tongues were hanging out ( the dogs) and panting like crazy. I only saw a few people take then time to give their dog water or water them down

----------


## LadyWentworth

I suppose I will get off of here and go to bed now. I have to get up and be out of the house _extremely_ early tomorrow.

----------


## optimisticnad

when is lunch time?

----------


## kiz_paws

> Uh oh! Does that mean I am on your poo poo list ? I use a nylon collar around my dogs neck. 
> If you want to know what makes me upset is in the summertime when people take their dogs to the boardwalk and jog with their dog. Their tongues were hanging out ( the dogs) and panting like crazy. I only saw a few people take then time to give their dog water or water them down


You'd NEVAH be on my bad list -- I have a hunch that you don't 'drag' your doggy like this. What I meant was when people yank and pull on a collar/leash and the dog is literally choking and coughing -- I see several pups like this daily when I walk Peps, and I really want to introduce these people to the harness. I hate to see dogs choking like that, but you know what I'm like.... [And I totally agree with you about the jogging in the heat with a dog and not seeing to their needs. That is totally BEAT!]  :Sick: 

Right now I am thinking that Pepper will give her Groomer a run for her money today. She doesn't even want me brushing her ...  :Alien:

----------


## Virgil

Wow, I'm on.  :Eek2:  It's not blocked today!  :Alien:

----------


## Niamh

> Wow, I'm on.  It's not blocked today!


Whats not blocked?

----------


## Virgil

> Whats not blocked?


For the past three months lit net has been blocked at work. Occaisionally it's not blocked. I don't understand why. It seemed to have started around the time we had the new layout with the profile pages and other new stuff. I'm not sure if it's related to that or someone saw I was on this way too much.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Maybe someone decided you should be working for leasure, not having leasure while working!  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

I will get up and do something useful just now...

I will get up and do something useful just now...

I will get up and do something useful just now...

I will get up and do something useful just now...

I will get up and do something useful just now...

----------


## papayahed

> For the past three months lit net has been blocked at work. Occaisionally it's not blocked. I don't understand why. It seemed to have started around the time we had the new layout with the profile pages and other new stuff. I'm not sure if it's related to that or someone saw I was on this way too much.


Lit net was blocked at my previous job, I called IT (I was going to tell them I consult the site for grammar/style questions for report writing) and before I could even use my excuse the guy said it wasn't suppossed to be blocked and fixed it. He said that when they do updates it sometimes catches things it's not suppossed too.

----------


## Niamh

Must read manuscript........

----------


## motherhubbard

I need to get some milk on the way home

----------


## amalia1985

We MUST win this game!!! Come on, Werder!!

----------


## Niamh

i really need to get my drunk parents to bed!

----------


## samercury

Obama won... speechless (not in a bad way)

----------


## papayahed

Where's Stedman?

----------


## eyemaker

What's with the news?  :Wink:

----------


## Annamariah

If I'm this tired when it's barely past noon, how will I be able to stay awake in tonight long enough to complete the translation?

----------


## muhsin

American poll result

----------


## Josef K

I hate the USA political system

----------


## amalia1985

At last the world has changed!

----------


## pussnboots

is he going to confirm he recieved my email or not ?

----------


## Niamh

why do i have to clean my room!

----------


## Tournesol

[to continue with Niamh's "whys"]

WHY do I have to be in work, and WHY does he have to be in work???!!! WHY can't we be together RIGHT NOW??!!!

----------


## papayahed

Who let me near a computer last night?

----------


## Chava

GRRARGH... I'm sick, restless, and irritable. Damn it, come back happy me! Need to be constructive!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why is my cat drinking my iced tea out of my cup? Why can't he just lie down and go to sleep??

----------


## vheissu

Why is my little espresso machine making awful coffee?  :Frown:

----------


## amalia1985

DEL PIERO!!!! Yes!!! We won!!!

----------


## sprinks

Oh how the time does fly. So much for what I planned!

----------


## Chava

Cake, and then Karate, and then work stuff..

----------


## sprinks

Why didn't I get into this music sooner? I wish those things weren't broken so I could fix it.

----------


## kiz_paws

I better get my piano tuner over here ...  :Sick:

----------


## samercury

That was so sad  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

How is this possible!! I've had the same head of lettuce for two months and it's still good...HOW?

----------


## eyemaker

Creepy article...hehee :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

I need food.

I need to draw those pictures.

I love this song.

When will he reply to my email?

----------


## Chava

After being sick for a week. Having forgotten everything i was doing with these Uni reports. After missing work, after letting the apartment become a dump since i've been in bed watching simpsons for a week... I wake up thinking, I'm getting better now, there's an exhibition and a party tonight...

Except! I have gotten an eye infection. I cannot open one eye, it's stuck together with puss. It's swollen, red and painful... I'm going to my doctor, I musn't read, watch TV, or go to the cinema as planned. I can't go to the art exhibit, I can't go to the party. 

Honestly. Grumble grumble...

----------


## novelsryou

It's 3:30 AM and I'm leaving for work - thank goodness I don't have to scrape the car.

----------


## Nightshade

stalker much?!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I just had the greatest run!

----------


## LadyWentworth

I hope the weather isn't too bad tomorrow. I just really wanted to go and see what the place was like. If it is too bad, forget it!

----------


## grace86

How in the world am I to balance all my stuff out? Too much to do.

I keep thinking constantly of a certain someone who doesn't constantly think about me I am sure.

----------


## cipherdecoy

about what the hell i'm gonna wear to prom

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why am I still online?? I need to get up so early tomorrow. I am so crazy to still be on here!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Bored...in need of amusement

----------


## islandclimber

see above two posts ^^ haha

I will add, that I can't sleep as I have a thought running in circles round my head... why aren't bananas purple? or maybe what we call yellow is actually supposed to be called purple and bananas are purple.. or maybe bananas are actually eggplants,, and eggplants are bananas and therefore bananas (eggplants) are purple... or maybe I am delusional...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

A banana cannot be anything other than a banana, though you may choose to call it whatever you want. In such cases, a banana could very well be an eggplant which makes you perfectly reasonable, if you ask me. :Biggrin: 

And why I am I still up? I can't even sleep in till 3pm or something ridiculous to compensate because my house will be up at 9am. Damn early risers!

----------


## islandclimber

yeah I have to be up at 8am, going to check out a timberframe house that I built this past winter-summer as the people have finished off the inside... ahhhh woe is me for being an insomniac haha.. 

what would it be like to be colourblind.. I know it is usually seeing one colour as another, but imagine you were had monochromacy and could only see the world in black and white, or varying levels of brightness I suppose.. now that would be interesting.. well for a few days anyways.. it would be like living in an old film haha.. hmmm.. I wonder if I can make myself believe I have Monochromacy...

----------


## Nightshade

sneezles!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I wonder if I can make myself believe I have Monochromacy...


Sorry, Island, I really would not advise trying to convince yourself you have something you don't. I believe that is a medical condition in itself.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> sneezles!


Aw poor Nightshade! Feel better! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## islandclimber

yeah.. I can't remember what that condition is called lol...


oooooohhh i remember.. hypochondria! lol

probably not the best idea.. I may get forced onto meds if I do that.. lol

Hope you feel better Nightshade  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> yeah.. I can't remember what that condition is called lol...
> 
> 
> oooooohhh i remember.. hypochondria! lol
> 
> probably not the best idea.. I may get forced onto meds if I do that.. lol
> 
> Hope you feel better Nightshade


 Unnecessary meds = bad news lol

----------


## LadyWentworth

> sneezles!


 :Frown:  I hope that you feel better soon!



I just noticed what time it is!!  :Eek:  I really need to get to bed or else I won't be able to function! A day of driving ahead of me!

Good Night, All!!!  :Yawnb:

----------


## Nightshade

> Aw poor Nightshade! Feel better!


THanks Im not actually sick I was ging to say somthing else then sneezed and it went out of my mind and all I could think was OOOh sneezles as my younger sister used to say.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Good Night Lady!


Haha Nightshade that's cute.

----------


## islandclimber

Night LadyW.. 

that is cute Nightshade lol... you must have sneezed your thought out into the night air.. maybe it will float along a breeze to enter someone else's mind haha.. you may have just inspired some kind of amazing thought in someone else hah..

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Hope it comes back to you Nightshade!

I wish I could be nocturnal...that would make life so much better

----------


## islandclimber

Nocturnal eh.. that would be interesting.. I do like the day at times though.. Though I suppose at night everything is kind of black and white, so maybe that is how my dream of monochromacy can come true...

you could be some kind of vampire Classic haha.. wouldn't be much charm there though I have to say.. biting people on the neck is not all that charming..  :Tongue:

----------


## islandclimber

ohhh. i have to go to sleep.. or try again.. nice talking to you tonight.. it kept things interesting..  :Smile:  night

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Nocturnal eh.. that would be interesting.. I do like the day at times though.. Though I suppose at night everything is kind of black and white, so maybe that is how my dream of monochromacy can come true...
> 
> you could be some kind of vampire Classic haha.. wouldn't be much charm there though I have to say.. biting people on the neck is not all that charming..


Vampire eh? I don't think so. That would be very inconvenient. And disgusting.

But yes, I like night more than day. Not that I have anything against day, my mind is just far more awake at night. Though yes, I suppose you could achieve some sort of monchromacy. I used to like riding my horse at night (not late, just dark and quiet) because he could see perfectly well and I wasn't distracted by everything. I could just pay attention to riding.

----------


## vheissu

Must finish essay...

----------


## islandclimber

> Vampire eh? I don't think so. That would be very inconvenient. And disgusting.
> 
> But yes, I like night more than day. Not that I have anything against day, my mind is just far more awake at night. Though yes, I suppose you could achieve some sort of monchromacy. I used to like riding my horse at night (not late, just dark and quiet) because he could see perfectly well and I wasn't distracted by everything. I could just pay attention to riding.


Agreed... being a vampire would be pretty disgusting, and besides being awake at night, well pretty inconvenient.. lol...

I love the night as well, I love being outside at night and swimming at night...

on that note, seeing as I am bored beyond belief at the moment, I think I will be off to go swimming in Georgian Bay...  :Biggrin:  should be nice and cold haha..

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Agreed... being a vampire would be pretty disgusting, and besides being awake at night, well pretty inconvenient.. lol...
> 
> I love the night as well, I love being outside at night and swimming at night...
> 
> on that note, seeing as I am bored beyond belief at the moment, I think I will be off to go swimming in Georgian Bay...  should be nice and cold haha..


Nice and cold?? It will be FREEZING. 

What I'm thinking now: it's raining outside and I cna't hear it because my stupid window doens't open :Frown:  Oh, and I wish my movie would hurry up so I can watch it

----------


## Scheherazade

Stars shining bright above you Night breezes seem to whisper "Ilove you" Birds singin’ in the sycamore trees Dream a little dream of me Say nighty-night and kiss me Just hold me tight and tell me you’ll miss me While I’m alone and blue as can be Dream a little dream of me Stars fading but I linger on dear Still craving your kiss I’m longin’ to linger till dawn dear Just saying this Sweet dreams till sunbeams find you Sweet dreams that leave all worries behind you But in your dreams whatever they be Dream a little dream of me.

----------


## weltanschauung

im thinking im gonna be drunk in 5

----------


## TheInsomniac

I am thinking about life, as usual, and i feel at peace. That nothing can hurt me, im omnipotent, and im thinking about all the stupid forms of human behaviour and the drivers of these actions. Im thinking about how the average person should be classified as mentally retarted. 

Thinking about how people fail and turn to the ease of self-loathing, apathy and bile. And that these people are simply weak minded, no wisdom, no common sense. 

I feel like living in the moment and striving to go against all authority to achieve happiness for everyone around me.



Damn im wierd.

----------


## weltanschauung

weird*

----------


## islandclimber

> I am thinking about life, as usual, and i feel at peace. That nothing can hurt me, im omnipotent, and im thinking about all the stupid forms of human behaviour and the drivers of these actions. Im thinking about how the average person should be classified as mentally retarted. 
> 
> Thinking about how people fail and turn to the ease of self-loathing, apathy and bile. And that these people are simply weak minded, no wisdom, no common sense. 
> 
> I feel like living in the moment and striving to go against all authority to achieve happiness for everyone around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn im wierd.


hey you said it hahah  :Tongue: 

I am thinking when will I ever warm up? Damn, that water was cold!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

You actually went swimming Island? That's crazy!

Insomniac, you're lucky that you feel at peace thinking about life. I think most people succumb to the weak-mindedness of which you speak, which in turn makes them more insecure. I certainly don't feel at peace when I contemplate life, or at least my own life.

I am thinking that right now that I should be getting tired, not waking up.

----------


## islandclimber

Hahah.. I am thinking I should be warm now, and well, wrapped up by my fireplace i am getting warm.. Definitely wide awake though now lol..

is it possible that each one of us is just a dark stretch of street in an abandoned city?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Hahah.. I am thinking I should be warm now, and well, wrapped up by my fireplace i am getting warm.. Definitely wide awake though now lol..
> 
> is it possible that each one of us is just a dark stretch of street in an abandoned city?


If each of us is a street, it's not really abandoned, is it?

----------


## islandclimber

> If each of us is a street, it's not really abandoned, is it?


I suppose not.. I never really thought this through before I posted that  :Crash:  oops.. 

now I am devoid of thoughts.. I am thinking that thinking of something interesting would be lovely at this moment...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm thinking right now that I would love it if my cat would stop walking across my laptop. Apparently he wants my undivided attention.

----------


## Virgil

I should be in bed right now.  :Wink:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Naahh, join us for some late night ramblings!

----------


## islandclimber

yes Virgil, stay with us here!! we can think of many things, large and small, thick and thin, blue and green, round and square... and once in a while we can even think of something lucid, I promise haha..

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sure you want to make that promise??  :Wink: 

I think at the very least it would be amusing!

----------


## Virgil

> Naahh, join us for some late night ramblings!





> yes Virgil, stay with us here!! we can think of many things, large and small, thick and thin, blue and green, round and square... and once in a while we can even think of something lucid, I promise haha..


Sure, I'm on.  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

So tell us, Virgil, what's on your mind? :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

I have to get up in four hours to start cooking. That stinks!

----------


## Virgil

> I have to get up in four hours to start cooking. That stinks!


Did you see my post about the dog being upstairs while I'm downstairs? It's on the previous page. I think you would get a kick out of it.

----------


## motherhubbard

I don't know if it's funny Virgil, but I bet she's easier to move than however many kids are on my side of the bed! I bet three have made it in there by now. At least they'll have my spot warmed up for me.

----------


## sprinks

I really must get that assignment done.... But.... Okay. I'll eat something first and then I WILL get it done.

----------


## amalia1985

Some people are so immature that they cannot see beyond their (irritating) nose...

----------


## weltanschauung

study study study study studyslskdfjslsdkdjflskdjf
meh

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

perhaps I should have accomplished something today...

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## LadyWentworth

> perhaps I should have accomplished something today...


That thought goes through my mind everyday of my life!  :Tongue:

----------


## islandclimber

> That thought goes through my mind everyday of my life!


hahah.. isn't getting out of bed an accomplishment???  :Wink: 

I might be thinking that I don't want to go for dinner at my neighbours.. it is going to be so boring...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm also thinking I should do my chemistry lab report

----------


## LadyWentworth

> hahah.. isn't getting out of bed an accomplishment???


 :Biggrin:  Yeah, I suppose so, but if that is the most that I have gotten done in a day, I might as well just go back to bed. After all, I am not getting anything else done!  :Smile: 


Why did I say that I would help with the Thanksgiving dinner???  :Bawling:

----------


## livelaughlove

Right now I am wondering why boys my age are so immature. I'm not bitter, merely intrigued. I know its scientifically explained, that females reach maturity before males... but we all should be years past puberty now... is there any explanation?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Right now I am wondering why boys my age are so immature. I'm not bitter, merely intrigued. I know its scientifically explained, that females reach maturity before males... but we all should be years past puberty now... is there any explanation?


None whatsover, I'm convinced. Sorry.  :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

I am thinking 'why did I get in the middle of a contraversy?...and wish I had steered clear...

----------


## LadyWentworth

_Where_ have my ear muffs and scarf gone? Why do I have my gloves? Why haven't they disappeared also???  :Confused:

----------


## islandclimber

> _Where_ have my ear muffs and scarf gone? Why do I have my gloves? Why haven't they disappeared also???


 :FRlol: 

I am thinking, the one good thing about this time of year is the tangerines.. they are so good right now!!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

You know, it really won't be funny when it comes to me having to be out in that cold weather with the cold wind tomorrow morning.  :Bawling:  But I am glad that you enjoyed that.  :Smile:  I just don't know where they went and it is so hard for me to find the right ear muffs (I need those more than anything else). I can always crochet myself a scarf!  :Smile: 


After an hour and a half the heat _FINALLY_ turned on again!!!! THANK YOU!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

65 days until I go to dublin!!  :Banana:

----------


## aeroport

I have missed this place.

----------


## sprinks

Fine then. Don't respond. Is he not texting back because of what I said? Is he trying to get a point across? Or is it just lack of credit? Or did he finally fall asleep? He better not be playing some sort of game with me, because it actually hurts.

----------


## Dante Stan

I am terrified of all the things that are going to happen...

----------


## Domer121

Is s five year age difference too vast????

----------


## motherhubbard

My grandmother has the news on and I’m watching Mr. and Mrs. Obama walk up the stairs of an airplane to fly to Washington. Hey are having a meeting and tour of the White House. This morning the news showed him dropping his girls off for school.

While I watch this I keep thinking about how they are going to get home in time to pick the girls up. It’s almost 11 am in Chicago. I’ve been worrying about this without really thinking about it. They are both going so who’s going to be there for the kids… Can they do what they need to do and fly home in time? I’m such a dork, aren’t I? I’m sure that the Obama’s have someone trustworthy to get the girls. If I were flying to the White House I would have to be home by 3.

----------


## alakungfu

The tragedy of Heath Ledger brings me back to the legendary Jim Morrison.

----------


## islandclimber

Oh how I wish that the sea could speak to me...

----------


## Within Me

i wish it could speak to me as well =[

----------


## pussnboots

> My grandmother has the news on and Im watching Mr. and Mrs. Obama walk up the stairs of an airplane to fly to Washington. Hey are having a meeting and tour of the White House. This morning the news showed him dropping his girls off for school.
> 
> While I watch this I keep thinking about how they are going to get home in time to pick the girls up. Its almost 11 am in Chicago. Ive been worrying about this without really thinking about it. They are both going so whos going to be there for the kids Can they do what they need to do and fly home in time? Im such a dork, arent I? Im sure that the Obamas have someone trustworthy to get the girls. If I were flying to the White House I would have to be home by 3.


Maybe their grandmother is picking them up. I think I read somewhere that Michelle's mother is going to move with them to Washington.

----------


## Within Me

need a warm shower , but too tired to do anything !

----------


## weltanschauung

the garden like a lady fair was cut
that lay as if she slumbered in delight,
and to the open skies her eyes did shut;
the azure fields of heaven were 'sembled right
in a large round set with flow'rs of light:
the flowers de luce and the round sparks of dew
that hung upon their azure leaves, did shew
like twinkling stars that sparkle in the ev'ning blue.

----------


## sprinks

So bored, so tired. So much to do, yet so little time. I better get up early tomorrow morning, I really want a shower then!!

----------


## sprinks

What a great day  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

hungry.

----------


## Remarkable

How mad am I?

----------


## Annamariah

I should work on a translation or two, or perhaps write some informative notes for a Finnish course, or do my Russian homework, or start to do something for the presentation about England, or begin the final terminology assignment...

...but I just want to go to bed and sleep.

----------


## Scheherazade

How mad is she?

 :Tongue:

----------


## Petya

That my paranoid delusions were right, people do want to get inside my head.

----------


## pussnboots

will I get a phone call ?

----------


## vheissu

I hate wednesdays

----------


## Within Me

i`m sick of typical people , i used to stand/handle them before , but now , i just can`t , and that`s driving me insane , howcome they are so proud of who they are !!!
i wanna shift & delete them from my life , but how !! god , they are EVERYWHERE !!
I used to feel sorry for them , but not anymore !!
Phobia !!
=[

----------


## Cailin

It's stinging - I hope I'll be able to sleep tonight

----------


## grace86

I wish I was going to midweek service. Unfortunately the textbooks are calling my name!

----------


## LadyWentworth

No truly normal person has a song like "The Battle Cry of Freedom" go through their mind over and over again.  :Brickwall:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

How is it possible that the more tired I feel, the more awake I get?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Physics hates me

----------


## islandclimber

why am I so ridiculously irrational sometimes.. is it just to make my life more confusing???

----------


## grace86

He was a good guy!! What the heck is the matter with me?! Stuck in the mud darn it!

----------


## andave_ya

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....

----------


## Domer121

I miss Matt..... :Frown:

----------


## eyemaker

Why should I get angry? hmmpH

----------


## andave_ya

the chair rolled away from me. Now my rear aches.

----------


## sprinks

I can't believe.... no more year 11. No more maths... But what if I have to? What if my class choices mean I can't graduate? Oh gosh I'm scared. I have no idea what I'm doing.

----------


## Pensive

Do we really have a freedom of choice?

----------


## samercury

*groan* Planting tiny little seeds for 2 1/2 hours = slightly tedious

----------


## Divine Comedy

Thinking why no mail from him the entire day  :Frown:  How much can a guy get busy ....

----------


## sprinks

Oh my gosh. How on earth do I get myself into these situations?! Do I not learn from the past times?! Apparently not! agh! What is it with these guys anyhow? Why do they like me so much? And why can't the only one I want be the only one who wants me?! I'm going to have to pretend like I don't remember last night and what got said.

----------


## sprinks

What is it with those geniuses not pressing enter? I can't reply if they forget to send the message in the first place!

----------


## LadyWentworth

How could this _possibly_ be happening again!?!? _Why_ did I have a feeling that it would????  :Bawling:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Poor Lady! Are you okay?

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Poor Lady! Are you okay?


Oh, I am kind of OK. The best that I can be at the moment.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Oh, I am kind of OK. The best that I can be at the moment.


I hope things get better for you, whatever it is!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

I feel sorry for those who feel they need drugs and alcohol to experience things. I think I must be on some natural drug or something, because all the things people feel and think on drugs, apart from the sickness and side effects, I feel normally. I don't need drugs and alcohol. I just wish all of my friends were like that too, not just some of them.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I wonder if it is truly possible to have a crush on someone that you don't even know.

----------


## sprinks

I wish people could learn how to talk to me without getting me angry.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I wonder if it is truly possible to have a crush on someone that you don't even know.


Lady do you have a crush on Jim? It is Jim, isn't it? Back off, he's mine!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> It is Jim, isn't it?


If you aren't too sure of his name, then you don't deserve him even if you claimed him!  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> If you aren't too sure of his name, then you don't deserve him even if you claimed him!


Oh, no, I definitely know his name!! 

I was reiterating my point that Jim is your crush that you don't know haha

I'm a little offended! :Wink:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Oh, no, I definitely know his name!! 
> 
> I was reiterating my point that Jim is your crush that you don't know haha
> 
> I'm a little offended!


Oh, I understand.  :Wink:  And I am sorry to offend.  :Biggrin: 

But truthfully, I wasn't talking about myself. I was thinking about someone else. It is a long, odd story.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

All these moments will be lost in time like tears in rain...

----------


## sprinks

YAY! I think it's right this time  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

I don't get this at all  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

Dang, it's taking a long time to get to 10.

----------


## Scheherazade

People should not give perfume as a gift.

----------


## Virgil

> People should not give perfume as a gift.


Maybe it was a hint.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Hint??? Thought I was being pretty straightforward!  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

oh, somebody got something stinky!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> oh, somebody got something stinky!!!!


Again...  :Sick: 

Perfume is such a personal thing that it is not nice to impose one's own taste on others, I think.

Come to think of it... Why do people buy me perfumes? Are they trying to imply something?  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> Again... 
> 
> Perfume is such a personal thing that it is not nice to impose one's own taste on others, I think.
> 
> Come to think of it... Why do people buy me perfumes? Are they trying to imply something?



It's a yearly tradition that I buy my Mom perfume for Christmas and we hit the store the next day to return it. The problem is that she only wears Eternity - why not try something else - you don't know until you try...

----------


## eyemaker

Can I draw myself?... I guess it's a horrible idea ;p

----------


## weltanschauung

zeitgeist!

----------


## kiz_paws

Hey! Did someone mention ETERNITY? I love that fragrance!  :Tongue:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I'm thinking about murderous creeps with crowbars, and my three friends who almost got murdered tonight. I hate crazy people. I love cops. (the bad guy's behind bars)

----------


## Scheherazade

> It's a yearly tradition that I buy my Mom perfume for Christmas and we hit the store the next day to return it. The problem is that she only wears Eternity - why not try something else - you don't know until you try...


Eternity is very nice but I don't like changing my perfume either. In the past 20-something years, I have used only three different perfumes (not at the same time). I seem to change my perfume once every 6-7 years. Now I am trying to finish the perfumes I have at home so that I can get something different for my birthday.

Your mother is lucky that she can return the perfumes!  :Tongue:  I usually end up giving them to the charity.


At the moment I am thinking, "Who else!??!"  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Hehehe... so great! I can't believe I almost gave up my chance...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why won't limewire connect?? I want to download!

----------


## islandclimber

why did the power have to go out for 24 hrs.. so much of the food in my fridge has gone bad!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

How do I get out of helping with the Thanksgiving dinner?? I never should've volunteered. She should learn to do things on her own!  :Bawling:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I really need to clean my fishbowl. I'm so neglectful. Poor Rutherford. :Blush:

----------


## motherhubbard

I paid 1.82/gl for gas today.

----------


## Shalot

> I paid 1.82/gl for gas today.


I think you got too much gas for what you spent. you better give some of that back.  :FRlol:

----------


## eyemaker

I forgot to put my name on my test paper...a total disaster :Frown:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I am thinking that I haven't been here for about two or three years and don't know any of these people anymore!

----------


## alakungfu

I call your Barack Obama and I'll raise you one Mario LeMieux.

----------


## Chava

Plato and Aristotle and Socrates. Let this exam have a happy ending, and lets all celebrate the trancendence from Ideology to rational thought.
And... Lets celebrate that all the world is no longer run by great dead white males, or "women would be obedient creatures" and "Handicapped babies would be bye-bye"...

a 48 hour exam really screws with your head.

----------


## pussnboots

> I paid 1.82/gl for gas today.


last week I paid 2.59 a gallon and that is one of the cheapest where I live.

----------


## Tournesol

I should wash my car one of these days...

----------


## Niamh

ummm.....fish......

----------


## subterranean

watching the CEO of my company, being interviewed by CNN, talking about a (nother) possible lay offss...

----------


## Niamh

I wish that dog a few gardens down would hush....

----------


## sprinks

Yay only 3 more exams left. Really must do that note sheet up. Yay dinner soon. Oh my gosh, I think I might cry again. Never fear, they are happy tears. No one has ever written me a song before, and it is so sweet that he is doing that because he loves me!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

i wonder what i'll do today......

----------


## SpurYourImagina

How am I going to eat lunch without any money?

----------


## samercury

Really not looking forward to this exam (at all)!

----------


## Annamariah

Internet! Whee! Internet! Love it.


Our Internet connection died last weekend, and it's been just horrible without it. I almost missed one translation deadline (had to do it all at school in a couple of hours, before the computers there would shut down automatically) and basically I've had some severe difficulties trying to do my homework this week... I was late from an exam today because I had to wait for a guy who was coming to fix our connection, but fortunately they still let me in even though I was late and now we have a functional Internet connection again <3

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Looks like I have a whole paper to write tonight...and it's not even mine..

----------


## sprinks

I love my new hair colour  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Ahhh, there's nothing like some random guy complimenting you greatly to give you a self-esteem boost  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Ahhh, there's nothing like some random guy complimenting you greatly to give you a self-esteem boost


Agreed!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ahhh, there's nothing like some random guy complimenting you greatly to give you a self-esteem boost





> Agreed!


Really? That would give me the creeps and nothing more!  :Tongue: 

Would prefer some "un-random" guy complimenting but that is not happening either... Of course, every now and then I get complimented on how beautifully symmetric the boils on my face are or how the missing teeth add a mysterious air to my smile but that's about it really...

----------


## papayahed

> Would prefer some "un-random" guy complimenting but that is not happening either... Of course, every now and then I get complimented on how beautifully symmetric the boils on my face are or how the missing teeth add a mysterious air to my smile but that's about it really...


Really? I would have guessed that you would be getting umpteen compliments daily on your mullet. :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

this world sucks....

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Really? That would give me the creeps and nothing more!


Well, it only bothers me if it is someone that appears to be a little creepy, anyway.  :Smile:  But honestly, if I am having a _really_ bad day, and an attractive man compliments me in some sort of way, that is something that definitely perks my spirits.  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

First snow, first snow, first sno~w!  :Banana:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Is it actually possible to go through withdrawl from soda????  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

After two wreckless and exhausting weeks, this next one is going to be fabulous! Just a few more puzzle pieces needing to fall into place.

----------


## amalia1985

My God, another defeat...We just have to win in Cyprus, or I'm going to find myself in a crucial mental condition...

----------


## LadyWentworth

I really do wonder how much snow there will be tonight, tomorrow and Tuesday.  :Frown:

----------


## eyemaker

I'm quite pissed of the way this girl walks!- with her boy.

----------


## Taliesin

Snowstorm outside.
Traffic in whole Estonia is disturbed - half of Novembers snow came down at the same time. 
Plane and ferry traffic have stopped, some trains have stopped, some buses gone off road, lots of traffic accidents, smaller roads totally impassable, larger roads hardly passable. Public transport disturbed. On average 25 cm of snow everywhere.
Yay!

----------


## weltanschauung

> this world sucks....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gLWTtlMwo4

----------


## weltanschauung

opssss

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm thinking about how I paid 1.67/gl for gas today.

----------


## motherhubbard

I wish I had a candy bar

----------


## crystalmoonshin

I'm thinking of ways to be a proficient learner of the romance languages. I just committed lots of blunders in French class today. I was wondering if I will be able to present my thesis in the future.

----------


## vheissu

I want to yell at my housemate for being so insensitive and immature. But I already know that it won't solve anything.... :Frown:

----------


## alakungfu

I think that coffee is harder to give up than smoking.

----------


## sprinks

I shan't cry. He can't win. I won't let him. I know bottling things up is bad... But I just need to forget this... And he won't win.

----------


## sprinks

HA. Sealed his own fate, he did. One click of a mouse and BAM... 26 MB of correspondence is GONE. Another click and he is blocked and deleted from msn! Next I must find all the chat logs and delete them too... Oh and block him from sending me emails... Deleted his phone numbers and any call logs relating to him... And all text messages... Then I get to delete all the things he sent me! 

This is actually FUN. I thought I'd be sad. I'll admit I _was_ hurt and sad and angry... But now? I'm enjoying this. He, by doing that, gave me permission to kick his a** out of my life - FOR GOOD.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Du du du du... here comes the sun!

----------


## Shalot

If Elton John and Freddie Mercury could've had kids together, their son would've been that guy from The Killers.

----------


## Niamh

dont want to see evil dentist.

----------


## Annamariah

I think I just got an answer for my prayers after long years of waiting.

----------


## muhsin

Something. LOL...quite good!

----------


## sprinks

Oh how I love having fluoro green and black nailpolish  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

6 hours total sleep in 
2 days
2 exams done
2 more tomorrow
1 hour break

Thank god for ice cream and mindless distractions..

----------


## motherhubbard

my avatar is so pretty!

----------


## weltanschauung

indeed. but it seems so familiar, yet i cant put my finger in it.

----------


## Night Closet

I wonder if i'' be able to read "Real State, The Tempest, A Doll's House, The Room" because my drama exam will be after less than a month:S

----------


## motherhubbard

> indeed. but it seems so familiar, yet i cant put my finger in it.


Gustav Klimt's Water Serpents II

----------


## Niamh

> Gustav Klimt's Water Serpents II


I was just about to reply that it was klimt.

----------


## sprinks

Was... could... was that me? I'll be torn apart inside either way... But... why do I keep seeing these different sides to him? Why did I do that to myself?... I don't want to be a part of that anymore.

----------


## sprinks

WHY do people feel a need to spell the city in which I live so... phonetically?  :Confused:  It really doesn't look cool, people.

----------


## A cherubic Girl

when I will finish my studying??

----------


## Niamh

> Was... could... was that me? I'll be torn apart inside either way... But... why do I keep seeing these different sides to him? Why did I do that to myself?... I don't want to be a part of that anymore.


(((hug)))


I think i need to lie down.  :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

:Eek2: 

Oh my?!?!?!?! That was quite terrifying. Don't ever listen to the first recording ever made. Ever.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm extremely bored and wish I didn't have to do my stupid drivers' training tomorrow...why didn't I learn to drive when I was 16 like normal people??

----------


## papayahed

It sounds lime John Mellencamp, but not really.

----------


## Niamh

I think i'm drunk....  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

my housemate has an extremely loud bed... :Eek2:

----------


## Hairy Faery

What I am really thinking about is that I feel guilty for not getting my work done! Instead I am reading, obviously.

----------


## djy78usa

Even though I was home less than a month ago, I can't wait to go back for Christmas.

----------


## djy78usa

> I think i'm drunk....


Oh, there's no thinking about it here, I'm cleary inebriated... God bless Laphroaig!

----------


## eyemaker

Visiting a therapist after class... I need to regain my relax physical strength as well as my psyche.. :Biggrin:

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Joreads

I can not wait for 5pm today so I can go home and start my weekend. 4 hours and counting

----------


## LadyWentworth

I _wish_ I didn't have to go to that tomorrow.  :Bawling:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Isn't alcohol supposed to be a depressant? All my housemates are passed out and I'm wide awake...

----------


## Niamh

I wanna go to sleep.

----------


## Guinivere

Why did I drink six Beers and some Wodka ? Because I don't know.

----------


## mercy_mankind

I want to study because i've an exam tomorrow.

----------


## papayahed

I don't want to go to work today.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I'm thinking about Sufjan Stevens and his songs.

----------


## ola,m,k,hailat

what I am thinking about is that how do you drink alkohol?????????? and what is the use of it ........... in fact it destroys you and it destroys your brain ....... and the disaster that you know its dangers and you drink it .

----------


## Niamh

what is up with my Internet connection! gah!!! i cant even go online for two bloody minutes!

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I AM WAY BEHIND ON MY JOURNALISM PROJECT! OH MAN!!!! :Sick:  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

My goodness! Let one back in, got one out. Both guys annoy the daylights out of me and perhaps it's time to block them both. One already is and one once was...

----------


## vheissu

I want some cake  :Frown:

----------


## weltanschauung

> Gustav Klimt's Water Serpents II


beautiful!

----------


## eyemaker

I'm excited on Wednesday! :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

The Letter.

It said I was sweet.
Sweet?
Me?

Could be.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Poor Rutherford (my fish)!! I'm trying so hard to keep you from being eaten!! But Boots (my cat) seems really intent on having you for dinner!

----------


## Bitterfly

Why is it that even in lit crit written by women you find the expression "minor female authors" when never, ever, do you have the equivalent "minor male authors"?  :Flare:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

3 hours of sleep isn't enough. It is 4 degrees Fahrenheit outside. It feels colder.

----------


## Taliesin

I think the pro-life and pro-choice camps of the abortion issue should rename themselves as pro-tyranny and pro-death, respectively - true, it might make the names less appealing to you average Joe, but on the other hand, those words would fit much better into black metal lyrics- which means that black metal would be pulled into the fight and what could be more fun?

----------


## Niamh

why o' why is facebook so slow at uploading pics!!!

----------


## MattG

I shouldn't sit under the apple tree with anyone else but You.

----------


## maraki16

god, how am i going to write this assignment on philosophy? i don't even know what to write about and where to find sources-nothing on internet and i don't want to start visiting libraries! and i have forgotten how to write assignments.

----------


## Joreads

It is raining here and I really do love the sound the rain makes

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I wish I hadn't slept till 12:30 today so I could go to sleep now...

I had a great ride tonight though! The pony was fantastic!

----------


## Niamh

this really is a grim winter...and its about to get grimmer...

----------


## Snowqueen

Oh! I love this winter and I love the rain
Here it comes, yes it comes again.

----------


## vheissu

I should find warmer, sunnier place to spend these holidays.

----------


## Thespian1975

Shall I have Indian takeaway tonight?

----------


## pussnboots

Is it really going to snow 4 - 6 inches tomorrow ?

----------


## Amlóði

I find it curious and rather unfortunate that members of forums such as this one have a tendency to state their opinions without first considering and relating it to or distinguishing it from the opinions of others. A mere list of people's persuasions doesn't make for much of a discussion.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I am thinking that insecurities are like butts. Everybody has them, and it is impolite to expose them in public.

I am also thinking about the LHC. When's that going to be up and running?

----------


## LadyWentworth

I hope I don't have to deal with him EVER again!!!  :Flare:

----------


## samercury

http://icanhascheezburger.com/  :FRlol: 

and http://boston.com/bigpicture/ (definitely check this out)

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I reaaalllllyyy don't want to check my exam marks...they were posted today...bad news bears...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

marks have been checked






i hate my life

----------


## mercy_mankind

There are a lot of birthdays threads that day.  :Smile:  
Very nice thing.  :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

I can be just as stubborn as the next person

----------


## dramasnot6

I sure wish I had the time to be on LitNet at all, let alone as often I used to be...*sigh*

----------


## AdoreroDio

I think there are a lot of birthday's today and that I don't have time to say happy b-day to everyone- ]:

----------


## Shalot

fluff is broken  :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling: 

but i'm digging this banjo music....

----------


## weltanschauung

this reminds me of someone!

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Nightshade

I really need to find out who sent me this present ...  :Idea:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I could use a hug..

----------


## Joreads

> I could use a hug..


May you receive all the hugs you need for Christmas.

I am thinking it is time to go home and start to celebrate.

----------


## papayahed

> I really need to find out who sent me this present ...



I'm having that same problem, I didn't realize amazon doesn't list the sender and that if you don't sign the card the receiver doesn't know who sent it.

----------


## Shalot

Late Night TV is really bad

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> May you receive all the hugs you need for Christmas.


Thank you! I'm looking for a particular hug, however.

Currently thinking:

My cat is snoring and taking up half the bed. It's going to be a rough night...

----------


## Nightshade

Which kind of reminds me ... What is with amazon not offerring gift wrapp option with the pressies I sent out this year and the worst of it is I have to wait till after christmas day to find out if they got there or not...*sigh*

----------


## Virgil

I'm thinking where is that weather thread to post this. It's drizzling out here and it's right at freezing and the ice that wasalong the sidewalks is melting and refreezing to create a skating rink in the streets. Already the neighbor's son slid and dented a parked car. Thank God it wasn't mine. The temperature is supposed to go up shortly but until then I can't go out and I'm afraaid that some putz is going to slam into my car that is parked in front of the house.

----------


## papayahed

Whoo Hooo Kickin' Mental Detergent arrived!!!

----------


## papayahed

Why the heck am I at work and why the heck would the process crap out today?? Hopefully the quick fixes will work.

----------


## Virgil

> Why the heck am I at work and why the heck would the process crap out today?? Hopefully the quick fixes will work.


You're probably at work because you don't want to burn a vacation day.  :Wink:

----------


## blazeofglory

Now I have a stream of ideas, and as Virginia Wolf called it the stream of consciousness and I do not know where to wind it up.

----------


## sprinks

Oops oops oops DARN IT. I'm getting good at messing things up. But it was either mess it up, short term awkwardness, or not mess it up and my mind most likely imploding.

----------


## Taliesin

I have a MacBook!
Now I don't feel inferior any more because I use Windows. 
Could be Linux though, too. But Leopardi is great too.

----------


## 0=2

The monitor looks alot like the grid I awoke to three weeks prior in a very different house with a very different woman in a very different situation, and as it grows and fluxes with every word typed, my mind grows, fluxes, then reduxes as if also composed of mere symbolism on a page.

If i soak the page then the ink bleeds, scrambles, and I become useless and a nuisance to the notebook, as well as the vast world of literary critiques at large swarming around the freshest of corpses. They return. Eventually.

But the corpses lead me once again to those nerve receptors left dead from the over heating I'd experienced in those moments of sheer ecstasy, so far and distant from my fingers, and my keyboard, and these words.

The weight of this moment could kill me, but the weight of this year has been strained, retained, and emptied

kitchen sunk into an ocean. I still drown in my own body.

----------


## Nightshade

I wonder how long it will take to get the curiosity going? hummm

----------


## Jesuismoi

i have a lot to do. oh well.

----------


## sprinks

hmm... who'd have thought!  :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

I have thought of lots of things today, at times about creativity, at times fighting and other times taking a nap.

----------


## sprinks

Gah. I just had to play Guitar Hero didn't I! I was going to sleep! I have work in like 14 hours! I have much to do in the day!!

----------


## white camellia

Is writing to many writers, more of a mission they feel for themselves or of a pursuit?

----------


## 0=2

Are futile questions cute because of the typified human futility, or simply another ugly trait cultivated in the weak state we NEED to survive this daily dose of ( )?

You know, journals are funny enough as is, but these type things simply... I choke. Tears, laughter, gag. Le gasp!

So the pawn plays pupil to the pupil plays I, then we wilt, son or not, into the hands of a half pound Jesus
Mary still suffers her cost, BLOOD LOSS

Abortion is awesome. I'm all for mandatory abortions. I think it'd make this new age blood orgy ALOT more interesting.

Anyone else find in peculiar that they keep choosing to suffer? It's fun for the bored mind, but hte repition... oh the endless cycles. Still looking for the random act of passive benign violence to break mine
only ode habit oath croak
gag gasp vomit
cry laugh choke.

Life's a joke. (and the punchline's suicide)
Life's a joke. (and the punchline's us)
a hoax...
so what's the flatline fuss? _____________________________ beeeeeeeeeep

----------


## Nightshade

oh for goodness sake!
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## xlxlauraxlx

I should reviseee!!

----------


## shortstoryfan

Gross. Only one word for that other thread, Scheherazade? I just can't do that....

----------


## sprinks

Didn't think I'd like this song... but I kinda really do  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

Tea always soothes an upset stomach. Nice, nice.

----------


## xlxlauraxlx

tireddddd...

----------


## sprinks

Does he realise quand means when?

----------


## Nightshade

gah...killer flu... :Sick:

----------


## kilted exile

:Flare:  :Flare:  :Flare: 

I hate power cuts. Power was out all day Sunday, due to a blown over hydro pole. This of course means that the sump pump was not working, hence the basement flooded. I had just finished clearing well over 200gallons of water out of the basement with my shop-vac, and was about to start fixing the pump when I discovered that whoever owned this place before me must've tried to install everything himself for cheapness - he connected the sump pump into the sewer instead of the weeping system :Crash:  :Crash:  Now I will have to either:

a) re-run all the pipes - not a fun job, time consuming & incredibly messing depending how far back I have to go to get the correct start point in the maze of pipes.

or

b) Hire a plumber - money, money, money..........

----------


## Virgil

Oh God, Kilt, that's terrible. You might want to invest in a back up generator for the future. But i certainly don't envy you. I had a flooded basement once and it sucks big time.

Nightshade I was just reading about the killer flu over in Britain. Take care of yourself. It's nothing to take lightly. Fuids, chicken soup and rest. Don't push yourself, it's not worth it.

----------


## sprinks

How fantastically weird that I'm in a different year to many of my fellow lit-netters  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why the eff can't I find that book??

Are there book gods out there I can start sucking up to?

----------


## Lily Adams

> gah...killer flu...


Agh! I had that a few days ago! Jut awful! I still hate food. Get better real soon, Nightshade.

----------


## Nightshade

> Nightshade I was just reading about the killer flu over in Britain. Take care of yourself. It's nothing to take lightly. Fuids, chicken soup and rest. Don't push yourself, it's not worth it.


 :Biggrin:  I think the term 'Killer flu' is really just the _express_ getting over dramatic, nothing new, although it is a nasty one this year and everyone keeps getting it..but Im in my first round of it, Im not all that ill actually, just a bit groggy today..mind we did have soup for dinner..hummm also slightly more random than usual. :Rolleyes:  



> Agh! I had that a few days ago! Jut awful! I still hate food. Get better real soon, Nightshade.


thanks!



> I hate power cuts. Power was out all day Sunday, due to a blown over hydro pole. This of course means that the sump pump was not working, hence the basement flooded. I had just finished clearing well over 200gallons of water out of the basement with my shop-vac, and was about to start fixing the pump when I discovered that whoever owned this place before me must've tried to install everything himself for cheapness - he connected the sump pump into the sewer instead of the weeping system Now I will have to either:
> 
> a) re-run all the pipes - not a fun job, time consuming & incredibly messing depending how far back I have to go to get the correct start point in the maze of pipes.
> 
> or
> 
> b) Hire a plumber - money, money, money..........


ouch! wading in water in the winter not fun! But atleast a) you know what your doing, b) you get some kind of discount on supplies from work(?) 

what is a sump pump? and why do power cuts mean flodding..?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

Perhaps I shouldn't have just done that!!!

----------


## Virgil

> I think the term 'Killer flu' is really just the _express_ getting over dramatic, nothing new, although it is a nasty one this year and everyone keeps getting it..but Im in my first round of it, Im not all that ill actually, just a bit groggy today..mind we did have soup for dinner..hummm also slightly more random than usual.


I know that Nightie, but I was reading an article the other day of a number of people in Britain dying from the flu. I know you were just using an expression.

----------


## kilted exile

Happy Hogmanay people. Lang may yer lums reek!




> what is a sump pump? and why do power cuts mean flodding..?


A sump pump is a pump which removes water from around the foundation of a building and sends it through a pipe to a weeping tile system. It has a moisture level sensor which automatically switches itself on when necessary. Unfortunately it is powered by the houses electricity panels and so when the power is out no pumping. We had a big rain/wind storm on Sunday which not only brought the rain but melted about a four foot high bank of snow around the house, this would've been ok if the pump had been installed correctly but because it was tied into the sewer system it got backed up causing the place to flood. Luckilly not too much damage but I will have to pull out some dry-wall (gyp-roc board) to prevent the possible onset of any mold.

----------


## samercury

Happy New Year!

----------


## Nightshade

> Happy Hogmanay people. Lang may yer lums reek!
> 
> 
> 
> A sump pump is a pump which removes water from around the foundation of a building and sends it through a pipe to a weeping tile system. It has a moisture level sensor which automatically switches itself on when necessary. Unfortunately it is powered by the houses electricity panels and so when the power is out no pumping. We had a big rain/wind storm on Sunday which not only brought the rain but melted about a four foot high bank of snow around the house, this would've been ok if the pump had been installed correctly but because it was tied into the sewer system it got backed up causing the place to flood. Luckilly not too much damage but I will have to pull out some dry-wall (gyp-roc board) to prevent the possible onset of any mold.


I see... ( dumb question but what is water doing building up around your foundations anyway... surly that isnt supposed to happen?)
And that reminds me the landylady's stupid builders' fixed my mold again by just painting over it _again_ so I need to replace the curtains and buy some bleach and deal with it myself I think....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sprinks

Why can't people wait!? All the rushing into things... Seriously, teenagers!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## BulletproofDork

I miss the little green tongue smilie.  :Frown:

----------


## BulletproofDork

Tamales are the new comfort food.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

So much noise... then so quiet! so... weird! It was so loud!

----------


## Peggy-O

I'm thinking that I don't mind this site at all. And I may just stick around.

----------


## Laindessiel

That I have to do my homework on Leadership and that I have missed a lot on LitNet.  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

What should I read next?

----------


## Silas Thorne

Thai food sounds nice. Yes, that's what I'll get. Shall I eat there? Yes.

----------


## sprinks

I'm not trying to change the past. It can't be done (still haven't found that darn time machine yet  :Tongue:  :FRlol: ). But that's no reason not to change the future for the better. Yes, that's what I'll do. And I'm not going to wait for a reason or a certain time, I'm going to do it now and use some of that stubborness and strong will of mine for _good_ this time!

----------


## sprinks

not going to ask not going to ask not going to ask. I already know the answer and he is just digging himself deeper into this mess so I'm not going to ask, not going to ask, not going to ask....

----------


## samercury

Dear sister,

Please stop stealing all my clothes!!! D:

----------


## Silas Thorne

yes, a coffe while I eat my lunch and look over that great pile of notes...

----------


## Pensive

We aren't talking about Eminem here but Bakhtawar Bhutto....

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I put too much garlic on my croutons...it's upsetting the taste of my salad..

----------


## Joreads

> yes, a coffe while I eat my lunch and look over that great pile of notes...


I here you on that one. See what happens when you take holidays Joanne you have a heap to catch up on

----------


## kilted exile

I'm glad things are finally slowing down a bit at work. DOnt think I have put in less than 55hrs a week in the last 3months. This'll be a nice break before the Spring/Summer stuff starts making its way in during February My shoulder is killing me, & I am out of muscle rub.........

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Another random bruise? I don't recall running into any furniture of late...

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Another random bruise? I don't recall running into any furniture of late...


Welcome to _my_ world!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Welcome to _my_ world!


Haha yeah, it's a fairly common occurrence with me too.

Current thought:

That Socrates, what a character!

----------


## Joreads

45 minutes to home time.

----------


## Riesa

far from moonlit meadows

----------


## Silas Thorne

eyes getting fuzzy...

----------


## alakungfu

If you draw a representation of life, at the very least it must be a many-numbered thing.

----------


## weltanschauung

_ a million doves.. orbit round the earth with tears of blooooood..._

----------


## Niamh

why is my firefox ABC correct set to Irish ???

----------


## amalia1985

I think I'm hungry. My dear friend sent me a beautiful present full of jelly beans, and I want to eat them all at once!!!

----------


## Niamh

> I think I'm hungry. My dear friend sent me a beautiful present full of jelly beans, and I want to eat them all at once!!!


I know what thats like! I've a box of green and blacks chocolate sitting on a shelf at home that i got for christmas that i have been tempted more than once to open but i'm saving it for when a really good friend of mine comes to visit next week.

----------


## Chava

Woke up 15 minutes before my dentist apointment at 8 this morning... The rush has really left me unsettled for the day, but i made it.

----------


## sprinks

It's another step to overcoming that old mindset of mine that I hope so desperately to change.

----------


## Pensive

Back back back!
He is coming back!
He would be here today!

Why am I so happy?
What use is to me?
Probably he wouldn't come at my place anyway
But still now the distance would be shorter than the one that was there yesterday or before all this time...
But will he still be able to hear my voice now?

No. He shouldn't.
He ought not to.

----------


## amalia1985

> I know what thats like! I've a box of green and blacks chocolate sitting on a shelf at home that i got for christmas that i have been tempted more than once to open but i'm saving it for when a really good friend of mine comes to visit next week.



I have to find a way to resist chocolate, but I can't :Tongue:  :Tongue: . I'm too weak, when it comes to chocolates :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Ha. She is so fake! I can't believe I didn't see it. I wonder if they have...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why can't my friends take no for an answer?? I always end up getting the short end of the stick...and somehow, hypothermia...

----------


## kilted exile

I wonder if I'll make it to 3,000 posts before my 5 year lit-aversary on March 13th


Also: I wonder what a prospective gf would think if I had on a pair of Literature Network Boxers

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Haha yeah, it's a fairly common occurrence with me too.


I always say "Thank God I am not a Rockette or Vegas showgirl". My legs always look so beat up all the time.  :Confused: 




> I think I'm hungry. My dear friend sent me a beautiful present full of jelly beans, and I want to eat them all at once!!!


Just imagine if you had the real stuff!  :Wink: 


I know he was being nice, but did he _really have_ to do _that_??

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> also: I wonder what a prospective gf would think if i had on a pair of literature network boxers


uh-mazing

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I always say "Thank God I am not a Rockette or Vegas showgirl". My legs always look so beat up all the time.


Yeah, I try to find other stuff to blame it on..."someone bumped into me", "my horse ran into me". So what if that "someone" was actually a stationary pillar and "my horse" was really a doorway? :Idea: 





> I know he was being nice, but did he _really have_ to do _that_??


Damn, don't you just hate it when people try too hard to be nice?

----------


## Themis

Could please somebody else call my hairdresser and tell him that his aid ruined my glasses? I can't do this! I just know I'll either sound accusing or apologetic.

----------


## sprinks

gahhhhhhh..... Really that's all that can be said about it.

----------


## alakungfu

a dealing with a party you don't know is a chess game that counts (a valuable nugget of wisdom I learned from my significant other)

----------


## sprinks

Look at the stars. Look how they shine for you, and everything you do.
Every now and then, it's time to take the advice of all those songs I keep listening to.
Stop blaming myself, stop blaming them. Just move on into the future, stronger and better than before.

----------


## Janine

Thanks *sprinks,* that was very inspirational. I took it to heart. I have to get through a truly tough morning tomorrow, so I will keep this in mind and move past it, and onto a better future, stronger than I was before. I see some alternatives and that is what one has to rely on to move onward. Change is not an easy thing to embrace; it takes great patience and persistence.

----------


## kilted exile

I really should've gone and bought groceries today.

----------


## Nightshade

Lots of swearing! Ive just realised I missread the question for the essay that is due in tomorrow, I guess Ill be here all night redoing it :sigh:  :Crash:   :Crash:   :Brickwall: : How can I be THIS stupid... I knew it seemed too easy  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Cat_Brenners

I'm thinking about what post I want to write on since there are so many interesting ones here.
Cat

----------


## motherhubbard

my classes start tomorrow.

----------


## motherhubbard

I think I had too much coffee today

----------


## Cat_Brenners

I'm thinking that my hamburger (homemade and sloppy) is yummy. 
Cat

----------


## alakungfu

I think that strong women are universally resented and that henceforth has arisen the cultural standard.

----------


## sprinks

Why won't they come here?  :Bawling:  Why only Europe this year?  :Bawling:  :Bawling: 
I hope they come here again in future years!!

----------


## weltanschauung

im thinking jehova frankenstein is gonna pull a trick on his dear children 
http://english.pravda.ru/science/earth/106922-0/

----------


## MattG

I'm thinking that in 3 posts I can enter the story contest.

----------


## MattG

> I'm thinking that my hamburger (homemade and sloppy) is yummy. 
> Cat



The best kind! 

Homemade+Sloppy that is.

----------


## kilted exile

I freakin' rule

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I freakin' rule


And you're modest too! :Wink:  :Biggrin: 


I'm thinking that my housemates and I should buy the anatomy colouring books we saw at the university bookstore today. AMAZING!!

----------


## kilted exile

> And you're modest too!


Yeah, it's hard to be humble.....


Also, time to go nuke some dinner.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I am thinking how I really hate the word "nuke". 

Also, why is there another mouse in here?? WHERE are they coming from???  :Bawling:

----------


## kilted exile

I am thinking there is a new episode of "the big bang theory" on tonight & also that I see some of myself in some of the traits of almost all of the male characters.

Also the best way to get rid of mice is to get a bat (the flying kind that is, unless you have connections to get Prince Fielder from your brew-crew to swing the other bat)

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I am thinking there is a new episode of "the big bang theory" on tonight & also that I see some of myself in some of the traits of almost all of the male characters.
> 
> Also the best way to get rid of mice is to get a bat (the flying kind that is, unless you have connections to get Prince Fielder from your brew-crew to swing the other bat)


 :Eek:  :Eek: THERE IS, TOO!! :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

The Big Bang Theory is hilarious..

----------


## MattG

I think I'm a thread-jacker and a trouble maker. 

 :FRlol:

----------


## Joreads

> I think I'm a thread-jacker and a trouble maker.



I'm thinking Matt may be right :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## eyemaker

Twice! I fell over twice today. Clumsy me. I'm sure they're all laughing at this moment(my frineds?).. :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

Hope my hair turns out nice!

----------


## sprinks

Oooh I also hope your hair turns out nice!  :Biggrin: 


I'm thinking that I'd like to get an email from him today  :Smile: . Actually I'd like to get one from him every day. Actually, I'd really love for him to be here right now, and for me to be in his arms  :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm thinking that homework stinks. How can I have so much already?

----------


## papayahed

> I'm thinking that homework stinks. How can I have so much already?


I'm thinking I missed my first day of class and I'm wondering if I have homeowrk??

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm thinking 'Oh Crap! Papaya missed the first day of classes! I wonder if she has homework? I sure hope she doesn't.'

----------


## alakungfu

I'm thinking that eyes are the windows of the soul and that echoes are the doors of philosophy.

----------


## weltanschauung

_"sometimes you're talking to an idiot, and sometimes, he is too."_

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm thinking Biochemistry is the worst subject in the whole damned world.

----------


## kilted exile

> The Big Bang Theory is hilarious..


I am thinking I agree

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I am thinking I agree


Haha 

"By the way, I've also been informed that your mother is overweight! Though if this is the result of a thyroid condition, my apologies"

----------


## Chava

New job... Can I have it? Please? I'd be a pretty awesome employee!

----------


## kilted exile

I want to visit Machu Pichu

----------


## papayahed

> Haha 
> 
> "By the way, I've also been informed that your mother is overweight! Though if this is the result of a thyroid condition, my apologies"



HaHa, I can make my own Leonard Nimoy.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

HAHAHA

Monte the Wobot

----------


## kilted exile

"but we are all losers who have trouble getting girls - Thats why we fight with wobots"

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> "but we are all losers who have trouble getting girls - Thats why we fight with wobots"


"Howard, it had come to my attention that you have...feelings..."

----------


## alakungfu

Great adversaries
are good sports in their brass rings
that coast in the field.

----------


## sprinks

So much to do in the day... Start now, or later? I'd start now, if it wasn't for work...

----------


## BulletproofDork

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

I HATE SCIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






what are moles anyway???!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chava

> what are moles anyway???!!!!!!!!!


Mammals?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            
> 
> I HATE SCIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are moles anyway???!!!!!!!!!


Oh, just wait Bulletproof! It only gets better! What grade are you in?


Now I'm thinking how much I love science :Smile:  Sorry

----------


## kilted exile

I cant be bothered cooking. I wonder if the pizza place will deliver in this weather....

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I cant be bothered cooking. I wonder if the pizza place will deliver in this weather....


Damn now I'm thinking I want pizza for dinner. Thanks, Kilted!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kilted exile

Anytime :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

> what are moles anyway???!!!!!!!!!



It's just a cleaner way of being able to talk about equal amounts of substances. 1 mol of anything has the same number of molecules as 12 g of Carbon (Carbon is the basis for a lot of stuff). If you wanted to make water and you had 10 lbs of Hydrogen that doesn't tell you how much Oxygen is needed. But if you have 10 mols of Hydrogen you know you would need 5 mols of Oxygen.





> I cant be bothered cooking. I wonder if the pizza place will deliver in this weather....


Dang, pizza sounds good.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> It's just a cleaner way of being able to talk about equal amounts of substances. 1 mol of anything has the same number of molecules as 12 g of Carbon (Carbon is the basis for a lot of stuff). If you wanted to make water and you had 10 lbs of Hydrogen that doesn't tell you how much Oxygen is needed. But if you have 10 mols of Hydrogen you know you would need 5 mols of Oxygen.


I'm guessing this is around grade eleven chemistry? And once you know how many moles of substance you have/need you can use Avogadro's number to set up ratios to find out how many molecules or atoms are contained in the amount you have. It's really useful.

Currently thinking: That was the most unsatisfying meal ever.

----------


## Nightshade

Why do I have to explain how I knew what to do, I just did thats the way my mind works it was the logical conlousion it wasn't like it was hard to figure out or anything? _bah!_

----------


## kilted exile

Why does my water taste like chlorine? someone is messing up.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

The LitNet is too addicting! I'm going to bed!!

----------


## WhimsySA

I should go shower... Like now... Right now

----------


## Nightshade

WHat am I doing on the computer I need to go and explore!  :Wave:

----------


## Chava

Why has my arm been cramping and shaking for over twelve hours... make it stop  :Frown:

----------


## mono

This thread has gone onto page 500? Holy hell!

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking: Are my eyes decieving me? is Mono back? Allllllll Riiigghhhttttt!! Good to see you!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> This thread has gone onto page 500? Holy hell!


Mono! 

The Forum has not been the same without you, surely!  :Biggrin: 

Are you back?

----------


## Pensive

> This thread has gone onto page 500? Holy hell!


Good to see you back (echoes Scher's question) again!  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Thanks, everyone; wonderful seeing you all, too!
I wanted to make it a bit undramatic, but I thought I would come around now and then. Very few of my friends have a literary geekiness that compares to mine, and I often make a fool of myself while trying to pronounce certain words that I would only type here (hence, never speak). In other words, I get lonely.  :Tongue: 
See you around!

----------


## Lily Adams

Aw, sheet! I forgot to see my school counselor...now I gotta wait four days. D:

----------


## sprinks

gah. Sunburn! It's giving me a headache.

----------


## TheInsomniac

Thinking: Why the **** are we here, where do we go as a race. Why can we not all accomplish something, why havnt i accomplish a feat of great magnitude yet.... why cant i change the world... where do i start.

----------


## Zee.

I'm thinking, that.. it's all right in front of me. I have all the resources to do it, and time on my side.
So 
why
haven't
I
picked
it
up?


I'm also thinking i'm gonna go to bed  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

I have lost all resistance to cold weather.

----------


## alakungfu

I am thinking that Henri Toulouse-Lautrec was a genius as far as artists go.

----------


## Chava

> I am thinking that Henri Toulouse-Lautrec was a genius as far as artists go.


Echoed

Thinking about getting to use my new passport. Anyone want a visitor for a week or two?

----------


## weltanschauung

> Echoed
> 
> Thinking about getting to use my new passport. Anyone want a visitor for a week or two?


yes, please.

----------


## Pewnut

Thinking about people and their inability to distinguish between "your" and "you're"

And "They're", "their" and "there"

Well... the list goes on

----------


## weltanschauung

its and it's is the most annoying one.

----------


## sprinks

Gah. Burnt! And yet it rains today... Oh weather is fun.

----------


## Chava

> yes, please.


Awesome, where do you live?

----------


## kilted exile

Ok, kilted, enough procrastinating get off your behind & go do your laundry.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I slept like crap last night. Stupid dreams.

----------


## sprinks

3 am. Should be sleeping. Oh it's almost 3:30 am. Dang it. Gah. Not tired and there is an awesome storm now!! Even though it's like the middle of summer... How strange.

----------


## Niamh

I think i'll have an early night...

----------


## kilted exile

hahaha 13-0 its over already

----------


## Zee.

I'm sick of the cause and reaction excuse. I do something, he reacts, and it's somehow my fault he turns in to a demon from hell.

----------


## papayahed

Do I have enough thoughts for 27 more posts??

----------


## papayahed

This is harder then I thought.

----------


## Themis

Thank you!

----------


## Niamh

where have all the chatters gone  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

Does she realise she has that photo there twice? My friends are geniuses  :Tongue:

----------


## alakungfu

Life is a vessel that shies truth and shuns eloquence but weighs freedom.

----------


## sprinks

haha... ninjas. Good times.

----------


## Niamh

i really need to motivate myself....

----------


## sprinks

Really... should... sleep...
... zzzzzzz.....

----------


## Chava

I think I'm going to log off the internet, and then kick back with a good book for a few hours. Enjoy my week of vacation.

Hmm, and wondering wether or not I should go and swim tomorrow morning?

----------


## sprinks

Why oh why am I still on the computer?! gah, I neeeed sleep!! Badly!

----------


## Nightshade

Sprinksy go to bed!!! oh thats a thread to wake up!

----------


## Zee.

I'm thinking of having a hot bath to help my neck and back muscles, then go for a walk on the beach  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Ohhhh but Nightieeee...  :Tongue:  It's already 5am... there's not really any point in me going to bed now anywho  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  go to bed!

----------


## sprinks

but but but.... *whimpers*... *pouts*... *bats eyelashes*

I can see I won't win this one!! Goodnight Niamh and Nightie and the rest of litnet! I'll be back  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

you better be back!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

have a nice little nap, and then ypou can have icecream for breakky !  :Biggrin:  See you in a few hours I guess , Ill be up at 5 ish to get cracking with the *playing on the litnet* I mean studying  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

maybe a couple more minutes...

----------


## sprinks

I have returned!  :Tongue: . And I'm still hungry.
Also, this song is weird...

----------


## motherhubbard

I think my feet are frozen solid!

----------


## weltanschauung

endless derail

----------


## Zee.

Harry potter is on woooo

----------


## Joreads

The washing is not going to hang itself out

----------


## subterranean

It's like being hugged by someone yet somehow it makes me feel sadder.

----------


## Niamh

Just get a taxi...

----------


## alakungfu

The pictured six senses seen as being

to write is to see
to open a book, to hear
to dedicate a work, to touch
to research material, to smell
to reread a passage, to taste
and to store a memory, to dream

----------


## Nightshade

shower,foooooooooooood,uni , central ,home, study,foood good plan  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

Today is gonna be fun!

----------


## subterranean

I'm watching CNN live on this inaguration for Obama. Anyone know someone who actually out there in the crowd?

----------


## studentuk

I am Sick of Frank Sinatra. I have watched too many of his films lately. 'sighs'

----------


## Shalot

lit4U BANNED. FAIL. Big Bucket of F A I L

----------


## Nightshade

how nice would fried chicken be right now? hummmmmmmmmm

----------


## Joreads

Its Wednesday

----------


## sprinks

gah. Having 3 different colours of skin from sunburn isn't fun!

----------


## Nightshade

Should I really apply to work on the rigs?  :Idea:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Oh my God! _What_ did I do to myself?????  :Confused:   :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Aw man... Destroyed at Karate last night. IT was like a two hour beating, and everything is sore.  :Smile:  In the good way obviously.

----------


## Nightshade

im 2 hours behind schedule...ahh well I can always study on the train!

----------


## sprinks

Dang it... why can't they be more accessible and friendly? Why so difficult?!

----------


## Joreads

I am so looking forward to the long weekend and Monday off.

----------


## alakungfu

My daughter's writing her fist set of exams and I hopr she does well.

----------


## motherhubbard

I’m thinking about making homemade pizza for supper tonight. I think the kids would like to build their own pizza. Now I’m thinking what kinds of things I need to pick up from the grocery store. I want veggie pizza!

----------


## pussnboots

> Im thinking about making homemade pizza for supper tonight. I think the kids would like to build their own pizza. Now Im thinking what kinds of things I need to pick up from the grocery store. I want veggie pizza!


I'll have a slice with peppers, mushrooms, brocoli and zuchini  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

WOW>>># :Banana:  
( im might have super powers after all who knew?  :Brow:  )

----------


## kilted exile

I need gummi bears





> Should I really apply to work on the rigs?


Not the north sea oil rigs surely

----------


## Scheherazade

What now?

----------


## Niamh

I should really go to sleep... awake since 3.40am...gah!

----------


## Nightshade

> Not the north sea oil rigs surely


Yupp, they pay £700 a week to wash dishes! I hate washing dishes but in the current climate Ill take any honest work. Plus one of them is looking for qualified librarians to go become data controllers, and if they are willing to pay £700 fo dish washing how much would they pay for data control?  :Biggrin:  
*rubs hands in glee _a la the king counting out his money!!_

NIAMH GO TO SLEEP!!

----------


## Chava

Oh no, I think I've damaged my toe...

----------


## Niamh

humm... maybe another ten minutes...

----------


## dramasnot6

Ten more minutes...

----------


## Niamh

okay niamhie... GET OFF THE COMPUTER an go to bed already!

----------


## 1n50mn14

I can't even buy freakin' popcorn anymore? Wtf...

----------


## Tournesol

*yawn* didn't get much sleep last night [3hrs]...perhaps I should get some sleep. I'll think about it...

----------


## Tournesol

ok, I've thought about it...I'm gonna sleep. 

G'night all!

----------


## sprinks

Ahhh I love this song  :Biggrin: , and a few other things  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Hmm, it's suddenly cold. I should get going.

----------


## sprinks

less than 1,500 posts til I reach 5000!!

----------


## Niamh

I must be off my head!

----------


## alakungfu

I am musing what Thumberina guesses as the pebbles rumble on the pond floor above.

----------


## 1n50mn14

I cuss, you cuss, we all cuss for asparagus...

He had better have some freakin' spanokapita. Hmm. Need-ta eata? Have a Stan's spanokapita pita! Filled with meat-a! Sweet-a!

----------


## Niamh

I couldnt be bothered, but i really should...

----------


## papayahed

Am I the only one that kinda like Aretha's hat???

----------


## alakungfu

> Am I the only one that kinda like Aretha's hat???


When I fist saw it , I can safely say it took my breath away. Now, I can mention in passing that it is just another hat. Sure signs that that hat is a work of art because it defies complete articulation or rather, I guess, description

----------


## Nightshade

this http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A

----------


## Pensive

_Teray ishq ki intaha chahta hoon
Meri saadgi dekh kay kiya chahta hoon
Bhari bazm mein raaz ki baat kah di
Bara beadab hoon saza chahta hoon_

 :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

hello Joseph Fiennes!!!

----------


## Nightshade

2 pms in less than 5 minutes of posting that! 
People please I only love the dancing banana right nana?  :Banana:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol: 
hummm I wonder if there is any of the not so crumble apple crumble left.... :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

I need to go get juice, hope its stopped snowing

----------


## Nightshade

I am not drunk I dont drink alchol, Im just happy ( mostly because of the abundance of tea, the comfortable bed, the fact I didnt kill anyone today, ooh and I had pesto in my toasted cheese panin today, which makes life good)  :Nod:  
I like being happy, This is a good start to the week  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Ok bed I think that last cup of tea may have burnt a whole in my stomach!

----------


## kilted exile

lentil soup or beef noodle bowl

----------


## Niamh

that was so funny!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

All I want is a day to sleep innnnnnn... :Bawling:  :Bawling:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Woohoo! "Gone Country" is on again!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tea!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Why do we human-beings tend to pride ourselves on things which aren't too difficult such as being able to make fun of other people?

----------


## sprinks

Woohoo Australia Day!  :Thumbs Up: !  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Hmm, nailpolish. How odd.

----------


## alakungfu

I think visual art is worthwhile because it provides inspiration in and of itself. 
Literary art is worthwhile because it approaches true ideals, whether the author's or the reader's being the relevant problem.

----------


## sprinks

shouldn't have had that chocolate. Now I want more!  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

might watch a movie

----------


## kilted exile

I dont want to go do my laundry. hmpf, 'snot fair, I want to sit around all day and read burns

----------


## sprinks

Must... reach... 5000... posts... before... litversary!...

----------


## Niamh

Must reach 10000 post before Sprinks reaches 5000 on her litaversary!  :Brow:

----------


## sprinks

haha it's on!  :Tongue:  :FRlol: . If we keep going as we are in the games thread I'm sure we'll reach our goals  :FRlol:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

you have further to go than I!

----------


## sprinks

yes, yes I do... hmm... damn.  :Tongue:  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

Rubbish!!!!!

----------


## alakungfu

Vanilla and chocolate a tort(e) make.

----------


## Scheherazade

Dilligad?

----------


## aBIGsheep

I abhor fluctuating nasal congestion.

----------


## papayahed

I think I need a new avatar.

----------


## sprinks

I feel sick. I have a headache. But I had an awesome day. But I am scared.

----------


## Scheherazade

I'm thinking:



> I think I need a new avatar.


Nooooooooooooooooo!!!

----------


## Pensive

Do I need a new avatar?

----------


## Nightshade

To munch or not to munch? 

hummmmm

----------


## papayahed

> Do I need a new avatar?



Noooooooooooo.


I think:

Work stinks, I should have listened to Mom. Why am I sitting here with no idea when I can leave??

----------


## AimusSage

It has been a while...  :Smile:

----------


## grace86

Thinking that I enjoyed skipping class today...to sleep...but I know I'm gonna pay for it later!!

----------


## sprinks

How did I let that happen? Now it's all starting to get scary... I am scared. Scared scared scared. If she tells them... If I talk to her... agh.

----------


## eyemaker

..I miss this

----------


## sprinks

*sigh* this is going to take a while...

----------


## pussnboots

I hope it doesn't snow tonight and tomorrow. I have a doctor's appt tomorrow morning.

----------


## pussnboots

what will I reach first ? my 1,000 post or my 100th blog entry.

----------


## Chava

Hmm, I'm so content with life. Being 20 is pretty great.

----------


## optimisticnad

> It has been a while...


Indeed! 

 :Biggrin: 



I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't have had so much pasta....

----------


## Chava

> It has been a while...


Oh gosh, and now i'm thinking, Aimus!

----------


## sprinks

Dang it I forgot to get the cds again... I should get them now... I want to listen to that song!!

----------


## kilted exile

Impaling your finger with fishing hooks isnt as fun as it looks

----------


## Chava

life is yummi. mmm.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Wow. It is _really_ cold in here right now.

----------


## eyemaker

Ah.. my poor friend is having a really bad day! :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

I wonder who's going to show up??

----------


## Taliesin

I didn't get much sleep tonight. 
I really didn't. 
Neither did I the day before yesterday.
And I spent most of my remainder energy on the Artificial Intelligence exam today.
So when I came home, on the bus, near me, there sat this lad, quite handsome and with those nice brown eyes.
I thought that he would look beautiful if I just killed him there, his beautiful warm eyes turned to glass, oozing to death. One pistol-shot and all that beauty.
Then I thought - well, that's a nice fantasy, but I don't have a gun. A knife? Would work, but I don't have a knife either. I briefly considered trying to kill him with my bare hands but probably he would be stronger than me, even if I had a pepper-spray (which I didn't), it wouldn't be of much use, since in a bus it would effect both of us. Then I considered if I had any object I could use as a weapon on me - hmmm - I did have my MacBook, but hitting him with it would probably have damaged it. So I sighed and let the lad be.
Half-way home, when I had already stepped out of the bus, I suddenly remembered that it is possible to kill somebody by breaking their neck, but then it was too late. Why didn't I remember it on the bus? And why don't I carry objects usable as weapons with me?

EDIT: Ah, that's probably the reason I don't.

On a more refreshed note, I am quite sure that my conscience, fear of the law or fear that the act wouldn't be aesthetic enough would have knocked in even if I had had the possibility to murder him but it is funny what thoughts a tired mind has, neh?

----------


## sprinks

I feel a bit of a life long devotion coming on here...

----------


## Chava

Hmm, hanging up laundry in a tiny apartment, washing dishes, and watching the daily show. Life is good.

----------


## Niamh

I need a nap, but i just know i'll be thinking about fridays announcement too much.  :Frown:

----------


## samercury

Snow day!!!

----------


## papayahed

> I didn't get much sleep tonight. 
> I really didn't. 
> Neither did I the day before yesterday.
> And I spent most of my remainder energy on the Artificial Intelligence exam today.
> So when I came home, on the bus, near me, there sat this lad, quite handsome and with those nice brown eyes.
> I thought that he would look beautiful if I just killed him there, his beautiful warm eyes turned to glass, oozing to death. One pistol-shot and all that beauty.
> Then I thought - well, that's a nice fantasy, but I don't have a gun. A knife? Would work, but I don't have a knife either. I briefly considered trying to kill him with my bare hands but probably he would be stronger than me, even if I had a pepper-spray (which I didn't), it wouldn't be of much use, since in a bus it would effect both of us. Then I considered if I had any object I could use as a weapon on me - hmmm - I did have my MacBook, but hitting him with it would probably have damaged it. So I sighed and let the lad be.
> Half-way home, when I had already stepped out of the bus, I suddenly remembered that it is possible to kill somebody by breaking their neck, but then it was too late. Why didn't I remember it on the bus? And why don't I carry objects usable as weapons with me?
> 
> ...



What? no consideration of a vulcan death grip?

----------


## papayahed

How am I suppossed to make reservations if he hasn't given me an itinerary??

----------


## aBIGsheep

Unfunny things make me laugh, and sad things only make me smile wider.

----------


## Pensive

> Unfunny things make me laugh, and sad things only make me smile wider.


Heh I can relate to that!

----------


## pussnboots

I am pissed right now  :Flare:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm going to strangle her!!  :Rage: 


**crazed nervous laughter**

----------


## Shalot

I wish I wasn't such a wimp

----------


## Riesa

Why does Shalot think she is a wimp?

----------


## papayahed

> Why does Shalot think she is a wimp?


good question. Spill the beans Shal..

----------


## Chava

Way to hyper, for this time in the morning... Too much coffee. Gosh!

----------


## CaptainPillows

If I was to fashion a deadly weapon using only meat, which meat would I choose?

----------


## Chava

I love Friday mornings, with slow coffee and excellent upbeat radio music. Makes my day! *Dances in living room*

----------


## mono

Would I look too strange going for a jog at 1:30 am?

----------


## sprinks

Oh heck.
Why does he do this to me?
I should be listening to his voice now... not wondering what it was that 'came up'

----------


## kilted exile

I love flexi-days

----------


## mono

*After reading about the opening of a pirate-themed vegan restaurant here in Portland in the newspaper*

This obsessive trend with pirates the past few years has driven me nuts!

----------


## guyofcomicbooks

Why is there a pirates-trend?

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking I want to runaway and join the circus.

----------


## kilted exile

I need a haircut, no idea what though.

----------


## sprinks

okay now it's getting late. But the night was dragging on for ages!!

----------


## kilted exile

I should go out for breakfast

----------


## LostPrincess13

Sleepy...

----------


## Chava

Mmm, It's snowing!

----------


## alakungfu

I think I want to deconstruct into a skein of silk, ephemeral but unequivocally substantial
and with an exotic future to look forward to.

----------


## alakungfu

I think I know no more than I did this time yesterday.

----------


## LostPrincess13

The internet here is so freakin slow...

----------


## Chava

Need to do laundry, and need to eat

----------


## vheissu

I want more snow!

----------


## Nightshade

COld cold cold  :Cold:  my jeans and now my socks are still wet from when I was ouyt inm the snow eralier im sitting in a consevatory with no heating my knuckles are swollen and im cold... and the tea stomach burn is back...!! :Eek2:  
grumble grumble cooooooooooooooold grummble! beeep I just saw my breath ... I am indoors I shouldnt be able to see my breath time to get offline I think!

----------


## Joreads

:Banana: Time for home

----------


## alakungfu

The reward of being a writer comes when, feeling forced to write, I don't have to write, and I stay in control of the words waiting to get out in their own way.

----------


## Tournesol

I'm talking to my beau on the phone [he's on his way to work]...his voice is sooo sexy!

----------


## maraki16

what is really going to happen in the end? i am so curious... i hope everything turns out well for me.

----------


## Niamh

time for bed me thinks!

----------


## Madhuri

_Dil gira kahin par dafatan_  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Ugh, I just had to make an uncomfortable decision today...  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

_thoda sa resham 
tu humdum
thoda sa khurdura
kabhi to ad ja
ya lad ja
ya khushboo se bhara_

----------


## alakungfu

I'm thinking the world wouln't be nearly as profound if I had been the Creator.

----------


## alakungfu

I miss the displaced climate of other times and settle for the times I thought I had adjusted to.

----------


## pussnboots

my friend and I must be crazy to go for our walk in 20 degree weather!!

----------


## Bianca Fransen

I am thinking ´Why do I get so tired when I have the flu?' Not the most profound question in the world, but it will have to do  :Wink:

----------


## alakungfu

It's bound to happen sooner or later so why don't I just get it over with?

----------


## kilted exile

BBQ's and patio furniture - at this time of year? Really?

----------


## Nightshade

_...and his name was aiken drum_

----------


## kilted exile

hmmm, what have I got in the fridge I can eat?

----------


## Joreads

I should be getting ready to go out!!

----------


## eyemaker

make haste! You're late!

----------


## alakungfu

I think there are more shades of blue than any other color.

----------


## kilted exile

i love my slow-cooker

----------


## alakungfu

thrown over but not broke, hazarded but not yet at the end

----------


## Madhuri

I must keep a maid, otherwise, the whole house will be in a mess...

----------


## Chava

Need... sunshine

----------


## papayahed

Why did I come to work if I'm going to spend the time surfing the internets??

----------


## hoope

am thinking about my frnd which i didn't heard about 4 couple months & am so worried about.. that i even dream abotu it all the tym...

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Why am I suddenly thinking of flowers...? Mmmmm...Flowers...

----------


## weltanschauung

the world is reaching frightening levels of stupidity.
_ "Sim, falar com gente dá-me vontade de dormir."_

----------


## kilted exile

very cherry, my foot - I've eaten 3/4 of the tin & so far 1 measly piece of cherry,

----------


## papayahed

you're going where???

----------


## subterranean

Buyin 3 new books, while I just got a gift of 6 books from a friend. Is this a sign of greed? 
So who am I to talk about those who spend on purse and shoes for the sake of matching looks?

----------


## alakungfu

If I had a million dollars, I'd invest in collector's items.

----------


## Pensive

Two girls enter the classroom.
They look around, examine the empty classroom where in the name of human-being only she is present with her head burried in some book. One of them says, "They are all out. Nobody's here."
The other one nodds in agreement, "Yes, everybody is out, what are we going to do here all by ourselves?"

They go out, leaving her with her thoughts. She is 'Nobody'. You can't be somebody when you aren't expected to see, hear or feel. When you can't show your presence? When you can't prove that you exist? When you aren't but fading away. Can you be?

----------


## eyemaker

am I going to attend my next class? 51 % no 49% yes

----------


## Joreads

:Banana: My accounts reconcile :FRlol:

----------


## motherhubbard

should I shower tonight or in the morning?

----------


## motherhubbard

There is a storm coming in. I wish I could open the windows and smell the rain. My husband would not be happy with that.

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## manolia

Not stupid just constantly absent-minded (yeah right)  :FRlol:

----------


## vheissu

Why do UK measuring cups differ from US ones? How am I supposed to follow recipes like that?!

----------


## subterranean

My landlord came to visit the apartment today and the place was totally wrecked. No one would believe that a 'she' lives there  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

this is shaping up to be a looong, long weekend :Biggrin:  :Thumbs Up: . Family Day - thanks Dalt, but you should change it to drinkin day

----------


## crystalmoonshin

I'm a bit bothered about not reviewing for an exam tomorrow. I'm thinking if I should leave my laptop right now, but no, I'm not doing it. I'm thinking of just waking up earlier than usual tom to study. Or I can skip my first class and use the time to review.

----------


## Chava

Hmm, It's nice to have decided to take the next couple of days of to recover, I can stay in bed and read books guilt free.

----------


## subterranean

Just spent 89 EUROS for NOTHING!!!!!!!!

----------


## Niamh

I wonder how much longer my computer will last before the cable completely fails and i run out of power... better get that spare cable soon!

----------


## papayahed

Houston!!! Thank goodness.

----------


## Pensive

It's the worst night I have had since many days.....

----------


## AimusSage

Hmmmmmm...Alcohol..... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...sleep

----------


## Chava

sick... annoying

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

halo lag: lame

----------


## a_little_wisp

I need to go to bed. Need to go to bed. 

No really, I need to go to bed. I really nee-

I should check my e-mail first.

Then, bed. Really. Maybe.

----------


## white camellia

How lovely, a little wisp, your thoughts are.



god i know almost nothing of or about the world.

----------


## Nightshade

I love iplayer, I can watch rugby all day while studying a week after the matches were first played ( and because of never watching sports news I dont actually know the outcome of the matches yet  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: )

----------


## amalia1985

They say the job of a teacher is hard, because you have to cope with children. I'd say that children are pure angels when compared to their parents...

----------


## maraki16

are you ever thinking of me?

----------


## manolia

> They say the job of a teacher is hard, because you have to cope with children. I'd say that children are pure angels when compared to their parents...


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol: 
Oh my god! Greek parents!! Poor poor Amalitsa  :Biggrin:

----------


## a_little_wisp

> How lovely, a little wisp, your thoughts are.
> 
> 
> 
> god i know almost nothing of or about the world.



Yea, verily, and how _sleepy_.



As for yours, I've thought that before many a time.

Right now: 
I think I just failed my lit. test. 

So... dude, I know almost nothing of or about the world.

----------


## amalia1985

> Oh my god! Greek parents!! Poor poor Amalitsa



Yeah, don't ask.... :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:

----------


## Nightshade

Oh god not again  :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## Chava

I'm flattered

----------


## kilted exile

hmmm, Mario Vargas Llossa shirt or Glasgow "tropical paradise" top

----------


## manolia

Nothing Kilt, just a touch of your favourite perfume and your kilt  :Brow:

----------


## losttvseries

ust started watching one tree hill last season and i'm already hooked i think of all my favorite character is peyton.... this shows just keeps getting better and i love that after last season when lucas and peyton swore u and down that they didn't have feelings for each other the finally got together and their about to get married and their having a baby. also brooke is pretty cool i like the part in "Things a mamma don't know" when brooke faught her attacker it was so funny when she smacked her attacker with the gun... i think my favorite episodes from this season sop far was when jamie got kidnapped and then the very lats episode that aired i just think that this is a great show the should never be cancelled......

----------


## Chava

Hmm... Must create dinner? but how, and with what? I have no flint, and I have no tinder.... I guess I could use the stove, and even my blender.

----------


## mono

12:30 . . . must get day started . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## maraki16

you......these photos....god we looked so much like a couple!.....

----------


## sprinks

What a day.... this... day... that... I miss you.

----------


## kiz_paws

Why'd you have to go and say these things on Valentine's Day of all days???  :Sick:

----------


## Madhuri

_zarre zarre main usi ka noor hai
jhaank khud main
woh na tujh se door hai
ishq hai usse to sabse ishq kar
iss ibadat ka yahi dastoor hai
isme, usme aur usme hai woh hi
yaar mera har taraf bharpoor hai_

----------


## Chava

oh wonderful faraway people...

----------


## Chava

Haha, someone just told me that I might look robust, but really I was fragile as a flower. Pfft. *goes to deal with her various ailments*

----------


## eyemaker

I coundn't make it this afternoon I have date..hehe
Maybe some other time. Perhaps on the morrow.. I hate to admit but I don't like to have it done in his house. You know how much I hate him...

----------


## Chava

What a wonderful evening.

----------


## subterranean

Cable...they always re-run everything at least 4 times!

----------


## amanda_isabel

I hate my teacher, I hate my teacher, I hate my teacher!

----------


## subterranean

Thank you heaven for the sunshine in my living room. Though it's cold as hell ( :Biggrin: ), I'm grateful for today.

----------


## maraki16

he....his eyes....his voice....what am i thinking? someone help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alakungfu

I just got an illustrated volume of Shakespeare's Complete Works. I didn't know that existed.

----------


## subterranean

Spend almost whole day reading posts in this site. Seems the addiction is back!

----------


## thelastmelon

I need to get stronger - NOW! I don't know how long this could last.

----------


## maraki16

should i watch some tv? i have eaten excessively today

----------


## Chava

We live in a world of Giraffes and wolves.

----------


## Niamh

I wanna kick some butt!

----------


## maraki16

your face......

----------


## alakungfu

It's probably a good idea to treat life as an event, not a science. That's what a poet would do.

----------


## kiz_paws

I am thinking about how short life really is. I am thinking about CdnReader and the beautiful poetry she left with us. So sad, so very sad ...  :Bawling:

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you.

----------


## eyemaker

It's a terrible ride..the heat is scorching!

----------


## sprinks

I am scared. I hope they are okay. I hope he is okay. I wish I could help.

----------


## Niamh

> I am thinking about how short life really is. I am thinking about CdnReader and the beautiful poetry she left with us. So sad, so very sad ...





> I am scared. I hope they are okay. I hope he is okay. I wish I could help.


Awwww *hugs both Kiz and Sprinks*

wheres nightie....

----------


## alakungfu

Doing the right thing is doing what's in your best interests.

----------


## Niamh

Time for breakfast.

----------


## alakungfu

Bad medicine is the only medicine in bad times, when love is in the rough; siziing, entreating, wrong. Good medicine is only good when times are getting better and love gives no unsolicited, burdened advice.

----------


## sprinks

My heart and my soul feel so content right now. Time to think about what happened and dream and plan the future  :Smile: . I love him.

----------


## Niamh

feck breakfast. Its more like brunch now!

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Niamh

Will i go to town tomorrow or not... I do need new work shirts...

----------


## eyemaker

I'm not going to post this picture in my FS account.

----------


## Niamh

Yeay to gladiator shoes! Finally got a pair i actually likes!  :Banana:

----------


## sprinks

my goodness that bus was windy... I can't believe we were all singing that song!!  :FRlol: . Never having frozen Coca Cola again  :Sick:   :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Can't sleep  :Bawling:

----------


## vin1391

I can't beleive things changed here...wow..

----------


## RainGirl

hmmmm Did I make the right decietion or not ?! :Confused:

----------


## subterranean

I had my first snowman and snow fight! Yay!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## 1n50mn14

He had better ACTUALLY want to see me, and not just be saying it to save my feelings, if I'm walking all the way across town in this weather >=[

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I don't know what to do next...

----------


## weltanschauung

_If God did not exist, it would be necessary to invent him_  
(Voltaire)

----------


## subterranean

3 AM in the morning, thinking about craps.

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## subterranean

Good morning, grey sky.

----------


## Chava

Hmm, it's cold at La defence at 6 in the morning...

----------


## kilted exile

Always check your beer bottle hasnt been used as an ashtray by a drunk before taking a sip

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Always check your beer bottle hasnt been used as an ashtray by a drunk before taking a sip


Good idea. My friend once drank out of a beer bottle he though was full- it was full, just full of urine, not beer.

Currently thinking: Why won't this cat SHUT UP???

----------


## PoeticPassions

hahahaha to Welt's post... 

and thinking: how I wish I was an eagle, just for a day...

----------


## subterranean

Why I can ony concentrate at work after 5 PM.....

----------


## Madhuri

I hate appraisal time. I have been through many, but each time, I dont know how to project myself better. Even when I do my work, I am not able to say that yeah I did it, whats the use of so much modesty? It doesnt help....

I hate appraisals.  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Chava

How wonderful to meet someone other than a 'nay'-sayer.

----------


## maraki16

i have to put everything into an order. so many things to do. i should make a list. i will be able to start doing these after the 3rd of march. these days seem endless. and so short on the other hand....examinations....god what am i gonna do. i am anxious, but again, i am not. i need a haircut. maybe after the 7th of march provided we can leave for the weekend. couldn't she live in athens too? but she cuts my hair so well, it is worth the distance......so many things to do....i think too much

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Why do I embrassed myself...?

----------


## Chava

Oh no, all that work gone! Fine, whatever, I'm going to sleep.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

That's the biggest friggin paper cut EVER!! See, I knew Cell Biology hates me. My notes have progressed to physically attacking me...

----------


## grace86

Man I haven't been here in forever...litnet...homework...litnet...homework?? I just can't decide!

----------


## subterranean

Good morning, soy milk!

----------


## subterranean

> Man I haven't been here in forever...litnet...homework...litnet...homework?? I just can't decide!


Welcome back, grace!  :Wave:

----------


## Joreads

It is time to go home

----------


## grace86

> Welcome back, grace!


 :FRlol:  Thank you Sub! I must say it's nice to be back! The student life has me stuck in a cave...and yet...I still get nothing done!

----------


## Chava

Oh, I really have got to go back to politics and international security... Darn the lure of the Litnet, and why are we allowed internet in class? It's hard to concentrate when the girl in front of me is watching things on youtube, instead of listening! Oh wait, I'm not listening, I wonder if I'm distracting those behind me. I probably am, I'll switch back to class then, cheerio, litnet.

----------


## sprinks

Gah. Breathe. Just breathe. Keep breathing.
Just another 2 days to get through, then you're on a clear stretch. Apart from Art. But oh well. The rest will be okay.
And then it's only a few more months. Just get yourself in gear again and keep going.
Breathe.
You'll be right.

----------


## Niamh

better get the neurofen.

----------


## alakungfu

I'm thinking they sure put a lot of money, time and energy into stopping "Monopoly" from going out-of-date. Maybe someone should review their priorities.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Man, where's the bathroom, yo!

----------


## Anto Magann

Not looking forward to getting up 5.30 am to Tech a conferance

----------


## papayahed

Waiting.....

----------


## eyemaker

gruesome gruesome....

----------


## Chava

No food! I'll starve! I need to get to class. Sigh, and so we take another day, I hope this week is finished soon, it's been a whole week of getting out on the wrong side of bed....  :Frown: 

Ah well, I'm still feeling pretty cheerful, I just need to put on some brighter earings!

----------


## PoeticPassions

interesting thought about Monopoly... hmmm, now if we could use all that money put into a board game for building actual schools and homes, that would be great.

oh and maybe my dress is too short for work... or maybe I am too curvy...or maybe the dress is too tight. Oh, I hate my boss (ok, ok, hate is too strong of a word. dislike will do fine)

----------


## Niamh

might watch a movie...

----------


## Chava

I thought excercise was meant to be good for you... *is in pain*

----------


## subterranean

Don't play with feelings...

----------


## country doctor

that hesse was right. that bob dylan's gospel songs are beautiful. that the days are getting longer and this is enough to allow me to keep 'pressing on'. in fact, it invigorates me.

----------


## Niamh

That cake was a baaaad idea.

----------


## subterranean

The only thing I hate about Brooklyn is that people are allowed to smoke inside...

----------


## Chava

Oh, I hate it when you're allowed to smoke inside... Bleh.

----------


## Niamh

> I thought excercise was meant to be good for you... *is in pain*


No pain no gain!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

> No pain no gain!


Sigh, really? Okay, I'll just try to see if I can lift myself out of this chair and walk to the kitchen. Ow ow ow ow....  :Frown:  And I used to think I was tough!

----------


## Niamh

Awww! Poor Chava! what were you doing?

----------


## Weisinheimer

I can't believe I've done absolutely nothing in the last 3 hours.

----------


## Chava

> Awww! Poor Chava! what were you doing?


Two hours of karate after a three week break. Have you ever heard how pregnant women forget how much giving birth hurts, due to some hormone/chemical reaction/whatever, so that they will do it again? I figure it must be something like that, I never remember how much the body hurts after a two hour beating. Nothing to do but get better so that I can block some of those punches and throw a few better ones back  :Biggrin:  Would you believe, I'm already excited to be going back for more tomorrow? It's like a church of pain. Hah, I can hear how silly I sound.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Gotta go!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

This IS the most wonderful time of the year!!!!!

----------


## eyemaker

patience... oh Virtuous Patience come hither and stop me from my impulse of pulling her hair off her scalp..

----------


## Silas Thorne

How long is that poem going to take me to finish? It's already taken hours and hours and still there's more to go.

----------


## AtomicCafe1

Where did my "go" go?

----------


## Chava

Wait what, the seminar I'm attending is being hosted by Seniors without borders...? I feel so young!  :Biggrin:

----------


## jhonerliz

i'm thinking about my health condition.....  :Frown:

----------


## PoeticPassions

> i'm thinking about my health condition.....


ah? you ok? 

hope it's something transient and you feel better soon


I'm thinking about this yogurt I just ate... I wish I had some more.

----------


## subterranean

Like I care.

----------


## vheissu

It's friday and I have work to do!!! Woo-hoo!!!!

----------


## country doctor

that this was a good idea for a thread. i think i'll enjoy posting here from time to time.

----------


## country doctor

this is what i'm thinking. (and, i'd like an answer to this questioning thought if someone would be so kind.) can i set up a blog too? is it as simple as typing in some words in a blog entry?

----------


## Niamh

"sometimes we dont learn from our mistakes. sometimes we've no choice but to walk away."

----------


## kilted exile

I really need to figure out whats going on with this girl

----------


## Chava

can't say!

----------


## The Comedian

Bleu cheese + hamburger + beer = awesome.

----------


## Chava

I love being a morning person, (Currently mock directing "In the halls of the Mountain King" to the cat, who is being very attentive! I think)

----------


## sprinks

This music annoys me. 

But it's so fun to dance to!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## jhonerliz

If I should come to school on Monday or not. I still need some bed rest but I need to submit my grades...  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

I hope everything goes to plan... 
Mostly his plan.
Because then if not, I'll really need a plan.

----------


## Pensive

I had already sensed it, yet I continued with it aware it would all end in nothing. How bad does 'nothing' sound?

----------


## manolia

I wonder what theists have to say about disease..is that free will as well?  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

When the storm can be heard through the silence
When the tears scream like a thousand shrieks
In your memory. For your memory. Because of your memory
Away from prying eyes, curious faces, I shed a tear or two
In the dead silence of the night
Hugging my ego tight
See I care
Produced the largeset noise ever
In your love, for your love, because of your love.

...Me, writing love-poetry? Hahaha

----------


## subterranean

> I really need to figure out whats going on with this girl



I really need to figure out whats going on with this guy :Confused: 
Seriously... some guys truly can be a real pain.

----------


## Madhuri

Its 6 am, and its a Sunday.....I should be sleeping....

----------


## subterranean

And they said, I'd be the one who would screwed up the relationship!

----------


## The Comedian

My thoughts at the moment: "I wonder how long I can stay down here on the computer wasting time before one my kids cries, 'Daaaaaddddyyy! I neeeeed you!'"

----------


## manolia

Men are really useful after all. They install all the programs you need in your new computer and they are transfering all the bulk of your files from your old hard disk to the new one while you (me) sit around and play in litnet  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Life is good place to be in.

----------


## AimusSage

As a hypocrit it is much easier to call someone a hypocrit. It's not easy not being a hypocrit.

----------


## Niamh

All of this needs to be sorted out.

----------


## seanlol

I need to figure it all out.

----------


## sprinks

Owww Basil has sharp claws and is pawing on my leg!! Agh!

----------


## Nightshade

only 35 minutes to go must concentrate..and get off the litnet!!!!!

----------


## optimisticnad

The answer my friend is blowin' in the winds...

----------


## manolia

Why do i attract 15-year olds?  :FRlol:  Don't they see i am an old lady?  :FRlol: 
Little bugger made me laugh though  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

My roommate made muffins...I think she's trying to seduce me... :Rolleyes: 




Must do genetics homework...

----------


## Chava

Hmm, No proper dinner in the house... Must make effort to be domestic tomorrow. Oh now wait, busy tomorrow. Wednesday, I'll be domestic on wednesday. I hope the brother and I can survive that long on cornflakes, raisins, and oats...  :Biggrin:

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## kilted exile

Why are all the shows I want to watch on at 8 o'clock? I need to get a PVR. 
G-Men (great film starring one of my favourite actors of all time) or Big Bang Theory (great comedy)? And that is with discounting all the sport....

----------


## blazeofglory

I am posting and so many ideas are streaming.

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinking that I'm glad it's March and the days are getting warmer. I live in a place where the winters are cold and long.

----------


## AwayFromReality

I really need to get to bed....

----------


## Chava

Hmm, I should just bring my breakfast in here...

----------


## kevinthediltz

When everything becomes irrelevant 
When the sky tears open 
fire rains down, fire rains down
The fourth world comes to an end 
Wash the blood to right the flesh 
Till the bloodlines detached 
Cross hairs aimed at what they like 
I sit and watch the city burn tonight

----------


## Niamh

I think its time to get ready for work...

----------


## muhsin

Going to library for an assignment.

----------


## sprinks

well that wasn't such a good idea.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a variety of ideas. I have been engaged in responding to things here

----------


## sprinks

Maybe it is. Maybe it isn't.
Is it really a race?
If only everyone would listen.
If only they could feel.
Why don't they think?

----------


## PoeticPassions

why, oh why do some people take out their complexes on others? There must be something to it that almost all dictators were really short...

----------


## The Comedian

What am I thinking?

"Purple or blue, purple or blue?" -- that's what I'm thinking. Any help here?  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

blurple perhaps?  :Tongue: 


I love this song.
But I am so tired.
So semi-motivated.
So scared.
Still so tired.
Why am I still on litnet?!

----------


## country doctor

'desire' was really an underrated album.

----------


## Chava

I did so not just give myself a papercut... Oh darn, I did.

----------


## kilted exile

These doughnuts taste a little stale, oh well better eat the entire box today - no point wasting money :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

get thee to a nunnary!

Dont know why, but thats in my head!  :Tongue:

----------


## weltanschauung

oh noes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7823387.stm

----------


## weltanschauung

lolzzzz
http://realestate.msn.com/article.as...4526&GT1=35000

----------


## sprinks

What a relief.
Now it can all begin.

----------


## Chava

No more shootings please. I want my city back in one piece, I want Nørrebro to stop pretending it's the wild west.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

Im too tierd to even see the screen why did I sign in again?  :Yawnb:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Is nothing my own anymore?

----------


## The Comedian

I really, really, really, really hope that the Watchmen movie doesn't suck.

----------


## kilted exile

10mins till NCIS starts on the tv. Wonder if I can make a sandwich in that time.....

----------


## sprinks

where to start... where to start... I can't believe she wasn't there! And they changed the song! What happened to the other groups? Why can't she let us off this once?!

----------


## BlueRose

I'm hurting myself sooo...

----------


## sprinks

hmm... food... 
but what food?
Am I really even hungry?...

----------


## muhsin

My appointement as a Senator in Student Union Government of our university.

----------


## PoeticPassions

I miss my friends and all that I left behind... I hope to see them, before the world implodes, or so they say, so they say.. I see it now... oh there it goes...

----------


## Tsuyoiko

When's Dee going to wake up?

----------


## Nightshade

So much to do so little time..

----------


## sprinks

damn you, oil pastels.

----------


## Pensive

Now the sleeps the crimson petal, now the white....

----------


## manolia

I must not forget to buy new contact lenses..I must not forget to buy new contact lenses..I must not forget to buy new contact lenses  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Hmm, so many things to do, not enough hours in the day.

----------


## dramasnot6

I second Chava.
Also,

SPRING BREAK IS HERE!

----------


## Chava

Sometimes morning's are just full of surprises! :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

what a mess.
what a mess.
what a mess.
what a mess.

I wish I knew what's going to happen in the future.

----------


## Sapphire

I should really get into gear...
_
*sits back and continues listening to music while sipping her coffee*_

----------


## manolia

Somehow most men i find attractive turn out to be gay  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Somehow most men i find attractive turn out to be gay


One of the mysteries of life!

And you are not the only one!  :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

That was amazing.
I really must trust my intuition more.

----------


## vheissu

Whose avatar should I borrow for the weekend?  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Why am I so sleepy?

----------


## kilted exile

do I keepmy own avatar just to really confuse people? or steal someone elses, and if I steal someone elses whose do I want?

----------


## Madhuri

One of the good things of living alone is that I hardly cook anything, and rely mostly on raw vegetables and fruits, which is good  :Smile:  this carrot is good  :Smile:  I wouldnt have had carrot like this if I were at home.

----------


## sprinks

Ahaha I confuse myself now  :Tongue:

----------


## sofia82

I have to go to class and just got home ... why!!!!

----------


## mono

My brain still feels like mush after helping a friend do a critical analysis on "Porphyria's Lover" by Robert Browning.  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

Gah... oil pastel hands!

----------


## sprinks

I can't believe she was there!
How awkward.

----------


## sprinks

Why won't she leave me alone?!  :Frown:  This was the worst luck. Of all the people. Gah.

----------


## sprinks

See the positives, Sam. See the positives and take them - leave the negatives behind.
You can do this.
Really.

----------


## papayahed

Only nine more days to go!!!

----------


## motherhubbard

John Cusack is pretty great. I still love Lloyd Dobler!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

What movie should I watch...?

----------


## jhonerliz

my coming birthday!  :Biggrin:

----------


## weltanschauung

vry qt

----------


## motherhubbard

someday I won't have any homework...someday

----------


## Joreads

I actually have to read the names now and not look at the avatars man I am getting a headache. Although Motherhubbards avatar needs much more consideration I think.

----------


## sprinks

Thank goodness that is over! *Sigh*
Now to get off litnet and do that theatre review! Now!

----------


## Chava

Thank god for powerful music to drain your emotions.

----------


## Nightshade

I will survive! I will survive lalalallaa lee la uni work won't bury me alive I WILL SURVIVE!

----------


## Scheherazade

I love uni work!

----------


## Taliesin

I really should work...

----------


## Scheherazade

Tal should really work...

----------


## sprinks

Will I _ever_ sing this song correctly?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sprinks

Woohoo... reached the minimum mark, so that's a relief... now to just _finish_ it!

----------


## sprinks

why didn't he email me yet?!

----------


## sprinks

Where is everybody?!

----------


## Chava

Why does this portrait not resemble the photo?

----------


## sprinks

> Why does this portrait not resemble the photo?


Gah I get frustrated with my work when that happens. I just did an oil pastel drawing the other day (teacher made me do it) and I can just imagine what'll happen... hopefully it won't, but she'll tell me it needs more abstract colours, more lines etc. And I can't do that with oil pastels! Gah!

----------


## sprinks

That isn't me.

Really isn't.
She isn't who I am.

I don't want to be that.

I'm not that.

I'll be who I am.
And she can't change that.

The past can't change who I will be.
She should know that.

----------


## Nightshade

paiiiiiiin how could Ihave been so stupid...

----------


## Chava

Well, I'm so tired I could fall asleep anyway...  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Ack I'm nervous. I've never actually had to apply for a job before...they always just kind of happened. This is nerve racking...

----------


## manolia

It is going to be a loooong night  :Sick:

----------


## Zee.

I'm thinking i really need to get back to CC
and stop being so slack around here!

----------


## sprinks

So tired. Bleh.

----------


## Nightshade

sprinks WHAT are you doing online AGAIN?! you should be sleeping...( or on your way to schoo?) or sleeping...

----------


## Scheherazade

I should knit.

----------


## Nightshade

Well that was fun!

----------


## sprinks

> sprinks WHAT are you doing online AGAIN?! you should be sleeping...( or on your way to schoo?) or sleeping...


I leave for school in an hour  :FRlol: . Til then I'm still trying to fininsh this theatre review  :Sick:

----------


## Nightshade

Then get off the litnet get yoursel a good cup of tea ( or coffe or choclate or combinate there of) and get on with it!! 
which is so much easier said than done I know  :Blush:

----------


## sprinks

Well I ended up getting to school rather early, and I finished the review when I had study class, and it cost me 40 cents to print it  :Tongue: 


Although I've been really tired all day.

----------


## Chava

I want to smoke my shisha pipe... sigh

----------


## manolia

Such a beautiful day today  :Smile:  It's great to see the sun after so many rainy days  :Smile:

----------


## Joreads

Time for bed and I hope sprinks gets her 5000 posts

----------


## Nightshade

scher slow down I will never overtake you at this rate... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sapphire

How long will it take these blisters to heal, they're annoying!  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

I have finished the portrait! Yipee

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I haven't slept in 32 hours, and I can't seem to think much of anything right now. Time to try that old friend, the coffee monster.

----------


## Sapphire

Time to go to an home  :Smile:  Or is it "a"  :Confused:  

Stupid silent "h"  :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

Hah, the author of the text for tomorrow's lecture is a "Dr. B. Smart"  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

How am I suppose to understand you?

----------


## Niamh

My country is going backwards.  :Frown:

----------


## subterranean

> My country is going backwards.


Yea? In what way?

----------


## alakungfu

I'm thinking, I sure am easy to please.

----------


## jekan blazer

im thinking of ladyW

----------


## Chava

Oh no way!

----------


## Scheherazade

How sweet!  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

TMI!TMI!TMI!
also simultatiiously thinking, 
4 more posts to go lalalala

----------


## kilted exile

Can I be bothered making Spaghetti or will I just make a few huge sandwiches

----------


## Chava

Hmm, go to bed, or just sit here with gruesomly lazy cat. Pretending I'm not lazy too.

----------


## Niamh

> Yea? In what way?


For many reasons. Not getting into politics, but i'm disappointed with the shootings in the north. Worked for peace for so long.

----------


## sprinks

Sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry...

Sorry sorry sorry!!

Sorry!


Sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry sorry

why won't he accept my apologies? Always going on about being more mature than girls, but yet he won't listen to an apology or explanation! Now I have to either ignore it or make it worse, and I don't like either option! And if he told her now she'll proabably hate me... bleh.

----------


## sofia82

Thinking about The New Year which will be after 8 days (of course in my country  :Wink:  ) and in two days I am going on a journey for two weeks and I have lots of things to do and not finished yet
I want to relax and enjoy myself, and one important thing it is my best friend's wedding

----------


## mono

How could I have gotten that little of sleep, but not feel tired?

----------


## alakungfu

I think that I am entitled to an indeterminate amount of attention, in exact terms.

----------


## Niamh

Think i'll have an early nite...

----------


## LadyWentworth

I think I am starting to get a migraine.  :Frown:

----------


## eyemaker

next time if my alarm clock startles me, I'm going to throw it to the basin! *sigh*

----------


## The Comedian

Those were some good tacos. . . . .

----------


## rtc143

wish i was going to New York...

----------


## Chris Marie

I'm thinking about tomorrow-it's going to be a busy day-also Friday the 13th-I'm not superstitious. I don't consider it lucky or unlucky.

----------


## Chava

Hmm, I hadn't noticed the bruising of the knuckles yet...

----------


## Scheherazade

Only 15 hours till our record attempt! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Oh no! NIN is playing at this years Roskilde Festival, and I can't go! No no no!

----------


## sprinks

....


hmmm.

*sigh*

----------


## sofia82

if i guessed correctly or not about who posts after me  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

*Yawn*...

no! Must not yawn! Too much to do!


Stop yawning!!

----------


## sofia82

Oh please no yawning I am sleepy enough *Sprinks*

----------


## dramasnot6

I can't believe how quickly Spring Break is going by.

----------


## The Comedian

must. . . .get off. . . .litnet.

----------


## dramasnot6

Ditto The Comedian.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I've been on here for WAAYY too long today. I should go to bed...

----------


## Zee.

I am thinking how great the rain is today and how i love thundery days hehe

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm cold. Too bad the fire isn't closer to the computer or that the computer isn't closer to the fire.

----------


## Chava

Thinking I'm developing a dependency to the phone, and that I have to go to work today. Hmm.

----------


## vheissu

I should never look at bills first thing on a Saturday morning, without first having coffee....

----------


## Taliesin

Should I stay with this avatar or the previous one?

----------


## sprinks

I wonder what they'll think of my hair.

----------


## Niamh

I like your raven Tal.  :Smile:  I automaticly associate ravens with you.

----------


## Niamh

Today has turned out to be a good day!

----------


## subterranean

> Today has turned out to be a good day!


Yes, indeed! Liverpool beat the hell out of ManU by 3 and the biggest cheater in the world (Ronaldo, that is), failed to pull out his string!

----------


## Niamh

> Yes, indeed! Liverpool beat the hell out of ManU by 3 and the biggest cheater in the world (Ronaldo, that is), failed to pull out his string!


 :FRlol:  I was thinking along a different line but that is a good thing!

----------


## sprinks

gah, can't get tired! No! No! Bad sleep! Things to do!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

my cat is snoring...

----------


## Niamh

That Ref is biased to scotland.

----------


## Chava

Mmm, I should make pancakes!

----------


## kilted exile

Chava should make me pancakes

----------


## Chava

Chava wouldn't mind that at all, drop by, I'll get the batter going, and there's simpsons on the TV, as well as cold beer in the cellar.  :Wink: 

Pancakes....

----------


## Chava

Come to think of it, it's good dark danish easter beer too. I just couldn't resist buying a pack at the store. Hurray for easter special brews.

----------


## Niamh

Come on Ireland!!!! woohoo!!

----------


## kilted exile

Ok, boys time to start playing dirty :FRlol: . if you cant beat them on the pitch, beat them in the alley :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

So you guys are going to get vicious now? no surprise there!  :Tongue:

----------


## kilted exile

ok, next time before we play Ireland we need to kidnap Stringer & O'Gara

----------


## Niamh

No! you are not allowed! we need them! hahaha!! (can we kneecap Hines?  :Tongue:  oh and blindfold Patterson?  :Biggrin: < who is cute by the way!>)

----------


## Chava

Hmm, will this gloomy weather never stop? It's autumn all over again.

----------


## sprinks

Where on earth does he come up with these things?!

----------


## sprinks

So.

Many.

Elephants.

----------


## sprinks

do do do do do do.. do do dooo do do... do doooo doooo do

tuuuuuurned WHITE!

this song will get stuck in my head.

----------


## Chava

"Thanks for the trouble you took, from her eyes, I thought it was there for good, so I never tried". Wonderful L. Cohen

----------


## sprinks

how does a bit of paint this big> . make this much> ::::::::::::::: mess?

----------


## Niamh

I should really tidy my room...

----------


## sprinks

Gahhhhhh.

Time. Time. Time. 

Why are my thoughts always so broken?

Anywho. Time. Time to make it happen.

Won't they be shocked  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Niamh

Holy!!!! 130 messages just from one person!  :Eek:

----------


## sprinks

Well someone is loved  :Tongue:

----------


## kilted exile

Why do I always have to be the babysitter?

----------


## Pensive

I killed myself.
I killed myself because he is a few years older than me.
I killed myself because he is a male too along with being a few years older than me.
I killed myself because there is more probability of a male a few years older than you dying before you. 
So I killed myself because I couldn't live without him. 
I killed myself so I wouldn't have to live without him.

----------


## kilted exile

I dont want to go get groceries, bleedin' nonsense, goota winn the lottery so I can someone to do all this crap for me

----------


## Scheherazade

> I dont want to go get groceries, bleedin' nonsense, goota winn the lottery so I can someone to do all this crap for me


Or you can get married and get your wifey do all these things! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

I wanna go home.

----------


## Niamh

> I dont want to go get groceries, bleedin' nonsense, goota winn the lottery so I can someone to do all this crap for me





> Or you can get married and get your wifey do all these things!


Thats a good thought... or he could move back to the GB where tescos have online shopping and deliver it to your door!




> I wanna go home.


Poor Papaya!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Thats a good thought... or he could move back to the GB where tescos have online shopping and deliver it to your door!


Why would anyone want to move back to the UK from Canada?  :Biggrin: 

And online shopping takes a lot time too unless you are repeating from the list.

I am thinking Papaya should treat herself to something nice asap.

And I'll go back to my ironing.

----------


## Pensive

Thinking about genetic engineering. The hazards associated with it.




> Or you can get married and get your wifey do all these things!


Or he can get married and get so used to doing her thingies that such thingies would seem too little to be problematic!  :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

I should get going.. today has been slow.

----------


## Niamh

> Why would anyone want to move back to the UK from Canada?


Thats a very good point.




> And online shopping takes a lot time too unless you are repeating from the list.


I never did it, but i know someone who lives by it! (they are a busy person and it s handier for them... aparently.)

----------


## kilted exile

Well I am now applications for the post of wifey - I will get a Job Description drawn up in the near future.


What I am thinking now:

Why is the main street closed, did I miss something at the bar last night/this morning?

----------


## The Comedian

Spring is here! Spring is here! Spring is here! 

[the thought ^ was thinked by the author from the his windowless basement where he surfs the net and posts to litnet]

----------


## Chava

Why does Mozambique have an embassy in Sweden but not in Denmark. I can't speak swedish! And why in Indonesia, but not in Denmark?

----------


## theoryofsilence

ugh... parents.. yes they are mean.. why do thay have to complicate things in your life??..... really missing my girlfreind... i wonder what types of ice cream we got... oh wait.. another txt...

i could go on.. my mind wanders fromplace to place very fast.. you asked i told.. :]

----------


## Nightshade

I need to_cook_ and feed some masses, who can I invite? 

also everyother word oout of my mouth or head today has been _on the bonnie bonnie banks of Loch Lomond_ which is wierd because I didnt even realise I knew the song.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

Stress + IBS= desaster.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

wher eare my headphones?

----------


## Scheherazade

This is too good to be true!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

sings *february Stars! Floating in the dark!!!!!"*

----------


## Nightshade

> Well I am now applications for the post of wifey - I will get a Job Description drawn up in the near future.


I want an invite to the wedding, I like weddings and havent been to one in ages.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about many things at the same time, writing something. I have something to do, the duty and the rest all occupies my mind. And all these things come to mind.

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinking that I might go upstairs and read a few comic books.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Hmm....so many choices right now. So many options. Should I go to that even though it is considered kind of corny and cheap? Or should I ask if I would be wanted at the other place? Should I eventually call that person? Would I benefit from it? Oh, it is all so overwhelming. I may just give up on all of it.

----------


## laidbackperson

I am flying again to a city which i visited in Nov last year. Waiting in the airport executive lounge I am thinking whether I will meet the old friend again. Sometimes I think it is better to be thick-headed than to be a sensitive person. Also, learn to take everything in your stride.

----------


## sprinks

What? Why? Hang on, what? But why? Just, what? Huh?


I better get all this art done soon.

----------


## jhonerliz

I am thinking about my students who graduated this night. So sad to bid goodbye to them but still happy because we've shared beautiful memories...
Hope they will be happy in their college life and be successful in their chosen career.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Get up!

Get up!

Get up!

----------


## alakungfu

If I had the choice to be either a girl or a boy at birth, what would I be?

----------


## Riesa

wow, that's an interesting thought.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why is something this simple so hard? Why can't I just make up my mind?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Oh COME ON!!!! WTF!?!?!?!

----------


## Niamh

> Why is something this simple so hard? Why can't I just make up my mind?


 :Confused:  this is the second post like this. Niamh is wondering whats up with her buddie LW...

----------


## kilted exile

Must teach my crew how to stack boxes, filling out injury reports & sending them off to hospital is no fun

----------


## papayahed

Guess who's still at work? :Bawling:

----------


## Scheherazade

I am thinking Papaya deserves a KitKat:

----------


## papayahed

> I am thinking Papaya deserves a KitKat:


Thank You :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

erm, still here ..(but leaving)

----------


## GX4146

was this the papayahead who had the grover in the saturday night fever suit as his avatar...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

It's almost 1am and I have yet to start my chem lab report due tomorrow...I'm an idiot.  :Idea:

----------


## papayahed

> was this the papayahead who had the grover in the saturday night fever suit as his avatar...


you are correct, she did. :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

We should have a Muppet weekend soon!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

I really need restorative rest, or vacation...

----------


## muhsin

My lecture.

----------


## samercury

Poor cousin, can fully sympathize

----------


## The Comedian

This coffee is cruddy, but. . . aw hell, who cares? *takes another sip*

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I should get more sleep...but what a Gorgeous day!!

----------


## papayahed

Whooo Hooo, One side down one to go.

----------


## Scheherazade

Why, oh, why?

----------


## Niamh

Dont think i should have drank so much....

----------


## laidbackperson

God, is it so utterly confusing.

----------


## Scheherazade

Three things to do...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why is my thumb bleeding? :Confused:

----------


## Mathor

why am i so tired in the afternoon?

----------


## Niamh

Will that fog horn ever stop!!!

----------


## Chava

Oh dang, I should have ironed that...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Silly hat, requiring four pins just to stay on!

----------


## Niamh

hehehehehe!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> this is the second post like this. Niamh is wondering whats up with her buddie LW...


Yeah, and if you heard what it was, you would probably think I was crazy for letting something like it plague my mind.  :Tongue:  It is still something that I haven't figured out yet, by the way. I need to by next week.  :Frown: 


I should really get off of here and hang up some pictures.

----------


## theoryofsilence

hmmm... i should have fun this weekend.. i hope

----------


## kilted exile

attempting to talk to 3 people on 3 different messaging platforms at one time makes my head hurt. I am surprised I've not yet sent the wrong message to someone

----------


## Mathor

tonight is working out to be a pretty boring night.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> tonight is working out to be a pretty boring night.


agreed

Should I go to that concert or not?

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, that is done...

And I am not looking forward to tomorrow...

*sigh*

----------


## Mathor

im tired but i shouldn't be.

----------


## Niamh

Few more to go!

----------


## kilted exile

hmm, just noticed I have been here for five years as of today

----------


## kevinthediltz

This fruit smoothie is making my head feel better.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> hmm, just noticed I have been here for five years as of today


Happy LitNet Anniversary!

----------


## Scheherazade

> hmm, just noticed I have been here for five years as of today


Oh, happy anniversary!



Well, you can easily tell Admin that you have given your best years to the Forum!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> hmm, just noticed I have been here for five years as of today


Happy Litaversary!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> hmm, just noticed I have been here for five years as of today



Happy Anniversary!!!

----------


## kevinthediltz

Happy anniversary!  :Smile:

----------


## Basak

should i drink coffee or tea?

----------


## Niamh

Is having issues with facebook!

----------


## kilted exile

stupid facebook, your mailbox is temporarily unavailable


btw thanks people - but I am more comic relief around here than anything else

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

And I hereby congratulate myself for my pleasant return--  :FRlol: 

Oh, btw, 'tis great to hear you guys have Facebooks. Would love to add you guys up too.  :Biggrin: 

_*whispers*_ _Love it that my Facebook's working smooth._  :FRlol:

----------


## sprinks

happy to see Kit around again  :Smile: 


I ate too many lollies.


Again.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> happy to see Kit around again


Why, thanks a lot.  :Biggrin: 

And I'm happy to see all of you guys around again!  :Wink:  Especially you, sprinks. One of my dearest chums around litnet.  :Biggrin: 


----
I'd hate to do this, but I believe I must...  :Sick:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinking, "if I just post on litnet all day, will my responsibilities take care of themselves?" *crosses fingers*

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Read or Nap? 

This is a toughy...

----------


## Sapphire

AAAAAHHHH

I should know how to solve this! Why do I not know how to solve this!
Why do I always delay till the last minute...  :Flare:  Now I can not ask for help anymore  :Sick: 

Lets solve this.

----------


## Annamariah

What the heck is that part of your hand between your thumb and index finger called in English? I need to know it for a translation I'm doing, but can't figure it out. If anyone knows, (perhaps a native English speaker), help would be much appreciated  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> What the heck is that part of your hand between your thumb and index finger called in English? I need to know it for a translation I'm doing, but can't figure it out. If anyone knows, (perhaps a native English speaker), help would be much appreciated


I did an internet search and that area is called the "well" but I can't vouch for the accuracy.

----------


## LadyWentworth

12 hours later and I am back on here. _WHY??_ It is like I can't tear myself away from here. I really should be doing other things online right now instead of posting away what I am thinking right here.

----------


## Annamariah

> I did an internet search and that area is called the "well" but I can't vouch for the accuracy.


Thank you very much, that sure does help me forwards  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

> Is having issues with facebook!


I don't like the new version at all...haven't had any issues with it though. What happened?


I'm thinking that I will last another hour before I collapse on my laptop (and lose all my work)

----------


## LadyWentworth

Geez, why does Boo Berry cereal make the roof of my mouth so sore????  :Confused:

----------


## papayahed

> Geez, why does Boo Berry cereal make the roof of my mouth so sore????


Peanut Butter Capt'n Crunch tears up the roof of my mouth.

----------


## kilted exile

213.8 woohoo, I aint been this side of 220 since before I started college. 25lbs to go. Lost 80lbs in the last 10months

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Peanut Butter Capt'n Crunch tears up the roof of my mouth.


That is my brother's complaint about any Cap'n Crunch. I remember thinking that I wouldn't touch Boo Berry for awhile (I can't remember if Frankenberry or Count Chocula do the same thing) because of how sore I got last time. Well, I was watching "Unwrapped" on Food Network last night, and this guy was eating Boo Berry and it looked _SO_ good.  :Biggrin:  So I had some. I ate cashews today and the salt was killing me. That was when I realized it was because I ate the Boo Berry cereal.  :Rolleyes:  So I was thinking of giving what is left to that brother. I just hope he doesn't have the same thing happen as I do. But Cap'n Crunch doesn't bother me and it does him. So maybe this cereal will have the reverse effect.

It still baffles me. It never used to do that.  :Confused:

----------


## Niamh

Do i have a sign on my head?

----------


## Scheherazade

D'oh, d'oh, d'oh!!!!!

 :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Come on over and rest your weary head.

----------


## mono

I love those random calls just to say 'hello.'

----------


## kilted exile

I should go make dinner before getting distracted again

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

There are a few people in this city that are lucky to be alive today.  :Flare:  :Flare:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> There are a few people in this city that are lucky to be alive today.


Ooh...what is this all about?? 


God, I really am lazy. How did it happen? How did I become this way?  :Frown: 


I really have no idea what to wear tonight.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Ooh...what is this all about??


Long story. It's been blogged.

----------


## Niamh

> I should go make dinner before getting distracted again


thats always a good idea!

I think i need to go to the doctor about my back... maybe on monday...

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I think i need to go to the doctor about my back... maybe on monday...


I wish I could do the same thing. It has been so bad lately. I hope you feel better.

It is after 5:00 PM. I suppose I could go get ready. I hate putting the effort to go out at night.

----------


## Niamh

> I wish I could do the same thing. It has been so bad lately. I hope you feel better.


You should go back if thats the case. 




> It is after 5:00 PM. I suppose I could go get ready. I hate putting the effort to go out at night.


go get ready so!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> You should go back if thats the case.


Yeah, I have been considering it. It is the strangest thing, too. Too much to go into now - maybe later.  :Smile: 




> go get ready so!


Now it is almost 6:00 and I am still on here!!!!! I have to be ready and out of here by 6:45, at least.

----------


## Niamh

> Yeah, I have been considering it. It is the strangest thing, too. Too much to go into now - maybe later.


sunday!




> Now it is almost 6:00 and I am still on here!!!!! I have to be ready and out of here by 6:45, at least.


go go!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> sunday!


 :Nod: 




> go go!


I did!!  :Biggrin: 


I suppose I should get off of here and go to bed. Tomorrow is an early day. I might just go watch "Most Haunted" when I go to bed, anyway, instead of sleeping. So what difference does it make if I stay on here? Either way I won't be going to sleep!

----------


## Chava

Hmm, it's going to be a good day this one

----------


## Niamh

wait...teh scottish english game is on now? I thought it was on at 1.30!  :Eek: !

----------


## weltanschauung

not enough time for all that i want

----------


## weltanschauung

not thinking right now; ONLY ON WEEKDAYS!

----------


## Niamh

What are you doing! Will you pull yourselves together!

----------


## chrysalis_stage

I have so much to do but no motivation or energy to do any of them.

----------


## kilted exile

I wish I had time to be a part-time philosopher, unfortunately the bank doesnt like the idea.

----------


## Niamh

Oh my god! i cant believe it!!!! Go on the boys in green!  :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

I suppose if I did something it would make the time pass faster.

----------


## theoryofsilence

ugh.. pain.. really hurts. thats what i get for playing softball.

----------


## Niamh

why is my skype acting the maggot!

----------


## Niamh

must remember to bring heat pad to work for back and camera to snap rugby team

----------


## LadyWentworth

If I go through with it, will it even be worth the trip for me?

----------


## Scheherazade

Done!

----------


## papayahed

I'm sleeping in tomorrow!! :Banana:  :Banana:  (I just hope work doesn't call)

----------


## sprinks

I hope you get your sleep-in papaya!


I just hope I can get all my homework done.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I got NOTHING done today. I'm useless :Sick:

----------


## Naomily

I better do something worth my time.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I got NOTHING done today. I'm useless


This thought goes through my mind on a daily basis. It is ridiculous. I will have an entire day planned, and I will literally NOT do one thing that I wanted to do.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> This thought goes through my mind on a daily basis. It is ridiculous. I will have an entire day planned, and I will literally NOT do one thing that I wanted to do.


Yep, that sounds about accurate!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why am I still awake?
Good night, fair people!

----------


## sprinks

Oh my. How fabulously strange.


I can't wait for winter.
I just wish he was by my side.

----------


## sprinks

My throat hurts.

----------


## papayahed

> I'm sleeping in tomorrow!! (I just hope work doesn't call)




Nooooooooooooooooo.

----------


## sprinks

Oh dear.

----------


## sprinks

I wish I knew what that instrument was.

----------


## sprinks

It's when he looks like that that I remember why I'm not with him. And when he talks like that. Especially about her. What if that was me? I could never let that happen. Maybe I would have. But I won't, not now. I can't believe that happened.

----------


## Niamh

Well arent you a cutie!

----------


## vheissu

Endothelial function is complicated. Why do I bother?!

----------


## theoryofsilence

ugh.. i really should not do this. i should rest an not do anything today. im still sore from yesterday an it hurts to walk... alwell.. get through the pain an have fun with softball today.

----------


## Phangirl7

This is Sunday. This is my stay-in-and-not-go-anywhere day. YAY!
P.G.7.

----------


## papayahed

Why don't I work at an ice cream factory?

----------


## Lady Marian

I'm hungry but I don't feel like getting up to eat. I hate having the flu.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I'm hungry but I don't feel like getting up to eat. I hate having the flu.


 :Frown:  I hope you feel better soon. It isn't fun feeling like that. 


This is NOT allergies! That woman is just crazy.

----------


## Scheherazade

Buttercup.

----------


## weltanschauung

_..tired of lying in the sunshine 
staying home to watch the rain 
and you are young and life is long 
and there is time to kill today 
and then one day you find 
ten years have got behind you 
no one told you when to run 
you missed the starting gun 

and you run, and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking 
racing around to come up behind you again 
the sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older 
shorter of breath and one day closer to death 

every year is getting shorter 
never seem to find the time 
plans that either come to nought 
or half a page of scribbled lines 
hanging on in quiet desparation is the english way 
the time is gone 
the song is over 
thought i'd something more to say..._

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I wish the cat would get off my homework

----------


## K.M Roberston

Why when i talk about my dreams, someone has to go ahead and ruin them for me by doing them themselves even when it's not something they really want, just to show me up......I am never going to get there am i??

----------


## sprinks

Bleh. Headache.

----------


## sprinks

Yay! He's okay! What a relief. If only I could think of something to reply with...

----------


## Chava

Life is such a mathmatical equation, new figures always appear, but maybe it can be solved soon.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Sheesh, Basil! My goodness!

----------


## Niamh

these pills better help me sleep.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Study/lunch break!

----------


## jekan blazer

i am thinking of ladyw

----------


## Ophelia20

mama is calling!! dinner is served! sorry I sent it twice :-)

----------


## Annamariah

I love having a car, even if it's just for a week <3

----------


## Niamh

Weird.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I should really get off of here.

----------


## Scheherazade

Another PowerPoint...

----------


## Chava

Thinking I should go to bed but my head is such a whirlwind of thought

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I should just become a hermit

----------


## Niamh

Thy drugs are quick!

----------


## subterranean

Want
Need
Want
Need
Want
..............

----------


## Scheherazade

Chocolate milkshake...

----------


## papayahed

I'm rocking the orange and I like it.

----------


## Scheherazade

Email the lesson plan!

----------


## Niamh

I'm in for a quiet day...

----------


## jekan blazer

what am i doing? where am i going?

----------


## vheissu

I have 10 exams??? WHY?!

----------


## Chava

Haha, I had my MP3 on, but my headphones were plugged into the laptop, when the MP3 screen told me it was shutting down due to being Idle, it took me a few moments to understand why there was still music. Nice one...

----------


## Niamh

Weldone Chava!  :FRlol:

----------


## kilted exile

darts tonight

----------


## Chava

> Weldone Chava!


To be fair, i've had a killer day, and am already challenging my intellect with this statistics assignment. Can't expect me to allocate enough brain power into understanding freak scenario's like that.  :Smile: 

The really funny part was that I started fumbeling like a madman to stop it switching off, since I was really enjoing the song, and it was locked and what not. I was so puzzled...

----------


## K.M Roberston

Hoping, wishing, happy,  :Smile:  (Please say yes!!!!)

----------


## LadyWentworth

I can't believe that I am _this_ sick and that I am sick at _this_ time. _What_ were the odds of _that_ happening???  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why would you say that? That was so hurtful and unnecessary!

----------


## K.M Roberston

" Is she going to check the math homework I haven't done??"

----------


## Reccura

I need to read Shakespeare _now._

----------


## Chava

Mom is coming home tomorrow, and life is soon going o be back to normal. I'm both happy and nostalgic, but mostly relieved to have her back, I've barely had time to realise how much I miss her!

----------


## Pensive

Questions of science
Science and progress
Don't speak as loud as my heart

----------


## sprinks

Okay, yeah you annoyed me. But whatever. I love the world. And no matter how many times you keep annoying me, these songs will keep uplifting me.

----------


## Niamh

need to do something. this relaxing malarky is getting on my nerves!

----------


## Sapphire

Concentrate girl! You do not get anything done this way.

----------


## vheissu

Why is it that everytime I come to London...it rains?

----------


## Scheherazade

I don't have to finish this juice, do I?

----------


## Niamh

think its time for a lie down and a movie...or something.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

She's a real slut! not to mention rude and self-righteous and a big meanie! (said of a certain someone in my life hmph!)

----------


## Scheherazade

> She's a real slut! not to mention rude and self-righteous and a big meanie! (said of a certain someone in my life hmph!)


Why don't you invite her to join the Forum? 

 :Wink:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why won't they email me back?! I need a job!

----------


## Niamh

I dont think banging your head off a wall is going to solve anything. It will more than likely just add to the pain.

----------


## Niamh

Its so much fun trying to wind people up! hehehe

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Niamh

why do i keep walking into things! (not real things)

----------


## Scheherazade

Wondering how much effort Weltan put in posting the maths equations.

----------


## Tournesol

102 days before my wedding!!!

----------


## weltanschauung

> Wondering how much effort Weltan put in posting the maths equations.


not a whole lot actually:
http://www.igm.mat.br/cursos/edo/sol_exercicio1.htm

----------


## Scheherazade

> not a whole lot actually:
> http://www.igm.mat.br/cursos/edo/sol_exercicio1.htm


Nifty!



> 102 days before my wedding!!!


Oh, congratulations  :Smile: 


> why do i keep walking into things! (not real things)


Erm... You mean you walk into "unreal" things? Things that are not there?

What kind of medicine have you been taking?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Difene and Valium.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Difene and Valium.


OK, dearie! You go and have lie down, now, okay?

 :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

yes boss!  :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

Oh my gosh! I'll be at my Year 12 ball in less than 24 hours!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

I think I just realised how scared I am.

----------


## sprinks

Considering washing my hair tonight...

----------


## jhonerliz

Thinking for my sick puppy, Queenie....  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

_aage aate thi haal-e-dil pe hansi
ab kisi baat par nahin aati_

----------


## Pensive

> _aage aate thi haal-e-dil pe hansi
> ab kisi baat par nahin aati_


Nice one!
Where is it from, Madhuri?  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

It is a part of a sher from Mirza Ghalib. I am listening to some of his ghazals  :Smile: 

another one

_Aah ko chaahie ek umr asar hone tak
kaun jiitaa hai tere zulf ke sar hone tak

Aashiqii sabr talab aur tamannaa betaab
dil kaa kyaa rang karun khoon-e-jigar hone tak

Hum ne maanaa ke tagaful na karoge lekin
khaak ho jaayenge hum tum ko khabar hone tak

Gham-e-hastii kaa 'asad' kisase ho kuz-marg-e-ilaaj
shamaa har rang mein jalatii hai sahar hone tak_ 

beautifully sung by Jagjit Singh

----------


## Niamh

God damnit!!! Why wont you smash! Supid chocolate orange...

----------


## theoryofsilence

omg!! in five days i will have been dating my baby for half a year... it seems so much longer than that.... omg!!! im so happy!! YAY!!

----------


## dramasnot6

Nap time should be NOW.




> Thinking for my sick puppy, Queenie....


Aww....I hope he/she gets better soon!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Thinking for my sick puppy, Queenie....


Sorry to hear she's not feeling well! I hope she's feeling better! Poor puppy :Frown: 




> God damnit!!! Why wont you smash! Supid chocolate orange...


Jealous!!! My fav!


Currently thinking:

Why do I always have a headache after I take a nap? This sucks. Also, I have a mad sugar craving.  :Frown:

----------


## K.M Roberston

Sorry doesn't always cut it

----------


## mono

I really want to travel.

----------


## Mathor

I'm thinking that the whiskey i'm currently drinking has a possibility of making me more friendly.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

If only there were more calm-friday-mornings-in-bathrobes-on-the-sofa-with-a-cup-of-coffee, in my week.

----------


## Reccura

I should be reading that garn biography now and make an essay out of it.

----------


## Mathor

today is gonna consist of a lot of caffeine.

----------


## Niamh

Only 30 mins to go.... :Sick:

----------


## Madhuri

What an unproductive day it was....

----------


## Niamh

"How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground. 
What have you found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here. "

----------


## white camellia

> If only there were more calm-friday-mornings-in-bathrobes-on-the-sofa-with-a-cup-of-coffee, in my week.


Hi, Chava. How nice that is.


Finally got time back to my lovely books and read a few pages before bed.

----------


## alakungfu

I don't have a computer any more and the world hasn't ended.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> today is gonna consist of a lot of caffeine.


You should try going to bed at a decent hour :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

I'm thinking I'm gonna have an awesome night tonight!!

----------


## Niamh

> You should try going to bed at a decent hour
> 
> I'm thinking I'm gonna have an awesome night tonight!!


Jealous...I'm having a stay at home, eat chocolate and drink tea night. only my fifth one this week!  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Jealous...I'm having a stay at home, eat chocolate and drink tea night. only my fifth one this week!


Those are my fav kinda nights, Niamh, especially if I have the house to myself. As it is, that never happens :Frown:  Though my evening will be an agreeable alternative.

----------


## Niamh

I hope it is CC!

----------


## theoryofsilence

hmmm... never really knew playign cards could be soooo dangerous..... my arm really hurts... cant believe how bruised it is. it hurts to.. ALOT!!

----------


## papayahed

I am a sweetie pie!!

----------


## K.M Roberston

Sorry is just not enough

----------


## K.M Roberston

Is this storm of tears ever going to letup?

----------


## sprinks

ball. tired. typing. screw capitals. still have false nails on. gah. tired. fun. tired. must tell people.

----------


## sprinks

I love them. That's who we are, and that's where we belong. And I never really noticed before.

----------


## a_little_wisp

I'll never get a boyfriend if I keep playing counterstrike with the best of them.

----------


## Madhuri

Shall I try the cake? What if it tastes awful?

----------


## amalia1985

What a beautiful performance!!!!! That's what skating really means!!! It's an art, not media!!! Ruling Ice Dance once again!

----------


## Madhuri

Even after baking for an hour, why was the cake still like a paste? My entire effort is wasted  :Bawling:

----------


## sprinks

Gah hah hahahahahah.... why? how? why won't he answer my calls so I can ask him about this?!

----------


## Niamh

Should go put on the rice....

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking I want to go home.

----------


## vheissu

What happened to the sun? Why's it so gray?  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

I think thats enough of THAT manuscript...! 
Start the other one tomorrow...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Ugh I hope tonight doesn't get too sloppy...though I really don't mind taking care of drunks, I just don't want my house to be a wreck.

----------


## papayahed

> Ugh I hope tonight doesn't get too sloppy...though I really don't mind taking care of drunks, I just don't want my house to be a wreck.


It brings to mind a favorite drunk chant:

"We don't live here 
We don't care"

 :FRlol:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> It brings to mind a favorite drunk chant:
> 
> "We don't live here 
> We don't care"


Thanks Papaya, thanks. lol

----------


## Niamh

Nice one Papaya!

----------


## Chava

Thinking about the back of the Opera house, and thinking about playful cats, thinking about where the heck my bike is gone to, and thinking about when I should get on skype again...

----------


## Nightshade

Im going to get addicvted to vocaroo!!!
 :Brow:

----------


## The Comedian

Playing kid games is fun.

----------


## sprinks

What a good feeling. Hopefully it will last. Things can't keep going wrong.

----------


## Nightshade

time for sleep!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why am I here? I put all the drunks to bed, I should go to bed myself.

----------


## Chava

Mm, the sunday rock channel in the morning, some strong coffee, and a list of things to do. Today is going to be pretty swell.

----------


## Niamh

My nose seriously needs to unblock itself!

----------


## kilted exile

I dont want to go to work. :Frown:  Can think of far better things to do all day :Wink: Just got to keep thinking trip..........

----------


## Niamh

I think i should change my name to either distraction or distracted...

----------


## papayahed

> I dont want to go to work. Can think of far better things to do all day


You and me both. 

 :Frown:  :Bawling:  :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

> I dont want to go to work. Can think of far better things to do all dayJust got to keep thinking trip..........





> You and me both.


I pity you both!
But then its just as bad sitting at home with nothing to do and nowhere to go.  :Frown:

----------


## samercury

This week is going to be so hectic (and not in a good way)

----------


## sprinks

I feel like that quote from that book.

----------


## Niamh

whats Sprinks still doing up?

----------


## Mathor

Today is rather boring compared with all the excitement of the past few days.

----------


## Niamh

I'd go for a walk but it looks like rain....

----------


## vheissu

why am I hungry again?

----------


## Chava

I should go to bed, but I don't really want to

----------


## dramasnot6

I could really use a day at a spa.

----------


## Scheherazade

New posts 8 pages long...

----------


## sprinks

> whats Sprinks still doing up?


 :Biggrin:  daylight savings messed with my body clock  :FRlol: 





How fantabulous  :Biggrin: . And I do really have a good feeling about all this. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Having sent a spy team onto my bicycle, having completed the presentation for the seminar, having finished the statistics essay, all i have to do now is call the internet guys to sort out my router before going to work. Yay for days full of completing things.

----------


## Pensive

Thinking about this dream...

----------


## Madhuri

A sign of a possible change in future?

----------


## a_little_wisp

Biscuits with honey and hot tea are perfect together.

----------


## Scheherazade

Maybe we should order something tonight...

----------


## Niamh

I think i went back to work too early.  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

Finally got the new sound system to work ! woohoo, poor neighbours.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

AGH I hate malfunctioning technology, can't believe this is not working!! Grr.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

My cat is asleep on my backpack. How am I supposed to get my books out to do work? Oh well. Guess I'll have to wait  :Angel:

----------


## Niamh

Ah! Soothing deep heat!

----------


## Scheherazade

Is it Friday yet?

----------


## Niamh

Woops! cant believe i just hung up on nightie! I'm deffo having a thick day...

----------


## laidbackperson

I am thinking 'what are you thinking now'.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I really dont want an injection!

----------


## Chava

> I really dont want an injection!


Hope things get better

Thinking; is there really enough yoghurt for tomorrow, or should I buy some. hmm. Tricky tricky, decisions, decisions.

----------


## Reccura

Aw man I've never been more happy with myself! I'm so glad I passed an exam. :')

----------


## sprinks

I wonder what my blood test results will show.

----------


## manolia

I can finally see the light  :FRlol:

----------


## Chava

How do I start this Political Economy assignment? "How and to what extent is it possible to have success with an economic development model in which the interventionist developmental state is a central actor?"

Going to be a long day

----------


## Niamh

Think its time for a lie down...might nap too....

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm going



To KILL



My cat

----------


## Scheherazade

I am going to be good... I am going to be good... I am going to be good!

----------


## Madhuri

If this happens, I will feel vindicated  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

not even in work and i'm working!

----------


## Chava

Sigh, now i have to report my bike stolen, fight the insurance company, lodge a formal complaint to the kommune. hmm. It seems almost easier to just go buy a new one, but then i'd feel defeated.  :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

I wonder how much longer it's going to take me to finish taking off the wallpaper ?

----------


## pussnboots

> Sigh, now i have to report my bike stolen, fight the insurance company, lodge a formal complaint to the kommune. hmm. It seems almost easier to just go buy a new one, but then i'd feel defeated.


sorry to hear your bike was stolen

----------


## Scheherazade

I will probably have to go over these worksheets tomorrow because I am not paying full attention right now...

----------


## sprinks

Foot going numb! Nails breaking!

But things are good  :Smile:

----------


## Zee.

I have to pee.

----------


## AimusSage

I want noodles. *runs of to the kitchen*

----------


## Chava

I should probably eat something. Good grief life revolves too much around food, I don't have time to eat all the time!  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Gah. tired. That's why you don't lend your poetry books to people.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Good grief life revolves too much around food


That's so true! Most of our activities involve buying/finding food, preparing it to be eaten and clearing up after it's eaten. And when looked at from a wider angle, we work to be able to provide food for ourselves, no?

----------


## Carrolb2

i'm pretty sure i just got my boss fired. mission accomplished (i hope!)

----------


## Chava

YES! I got the router to work!!! Wireless internet in the apartment you betcha! *Does victory dance* it only took me since saturday!

----------


## Niamh

If men could only understand how womens emotions work, this world would be less complex.

----------


## vheissu

I really hope my flight is not cancelled tomorrow!

----------


## AimusSage

Hello. we won 4-0 and I like it a lot, hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahaahahhaahahaha lol nee echt we hebben gewonnen

----------


## a_little_wisp

I should probably be working on the Arctic Dumplings.

----------


## Mathor

am i really still up?

----------


## jhonerliz

the child who stole our headset in our computer shop! grrrrrr.......

----------


## sprinks

It's always good to feel alright after feeling so bad.

----------


## Scheherazade

Dilligad?

----------


## Niamh

lowfares airline my eye!

----------


## sprinks

HAHA!! My life is complete!  :FRlol:  ahaha that is so awesome!  :Biggrin:  I can't believe I found that!! Woohoo!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Hello. we won 4-0 and I like it a lot, hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahaahahhaahahaha lol nee echt we hebben gewonnen


How much have you had to drink?  :Wink:

----------


## alakungfu

I think I finally have succeeded in getting past just one favourite colour. I appreciate more than one equally.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am the fastest poster on this side of the Equator!

----------


## Niamh

Why oh why are the ads on litnet trying so hard to set me up with someone online!

----------


## kilted exile

Why are the ads not trying to set me up with someone. Have they decided I am beyond hope too?

----------


## Niamh

because the ads obviously think i need someone!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## papayahed

I think I need to get out of Shreveport.

----------


## pussnboots

hope I don't get lost tomorrow

----------


## motherhubbard

Coyboy John Cusack is so cute.

----------


## LadyWentworth

The "ER" finale was really kind of blah tonight.

----------


## Chava

It's incredible, how sore your cheeks can become, after talking with someone...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I'm thinking about the wonderful poem, "Maybe for You it is Today" by Taylor Mali.

----------


## sprinks

Woohoo got my Media Captain badge today!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> I think I need to get out of Shreveport.


Everything okay P-Hed?


They shouldnt advertise the two disc special if they only have the fricken one disc!!! :Flare:

----------


## Scheherazade

Gah, just one hour.

----------


## sprinks

I wonder... I'd much prefer to work the desk tomorrow. But... if... hmmm... maybe. I forget who works what weekend. But I'd be so much more relaxed if I could work the desk...

----------


## sprinks

He just doesn't know how to back off does he? What if I don't want him to come see me at work?! I'll be working! Gah!

----------


## Niamh

when your brain tells you to stop, you have eaten enough food, you really should stop and not tell yourself that it is so tasty that it would be a waste to leave it!!!!!!

----------


## kaymf

I'm really hungry.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm really hungry.


Ditto!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I am extremely bored and have no attention span whatsoever

----------


## LadyWentworth

Oh, it would be so much fun to be able to sleep-in tomorrow.

----------


## Niamh

I think i just discovered yogarty heaven...

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## LadyWentworth

God, this really hurts.  :Frown:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Foam parties rule!!!! Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## laidbackperson

Don't worry! Its going to be all right.

----------


## NikolaiI

> I think i just discovered yogarty heaven...


Rofl!!! Awesome  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Rofl!!! Awesome


It was a vanilla yogart with chocolate shavings and black cherries..... :Biggrin: 

I think i should go set ready for work now...

----------


## Chava

> It was a vanilla yogart with chocolate shavings and black cherries.....


I'm so going to have to try that sometime this summer.
Speaking of yoghurt, one of my mom's ex's once introduced me to liqourice flavoured, with pinapple. Very very odd, but surprisingly nice.  :Smile: 

I was thinking about getting started with the course work. I'm just a regular pair of Lazy pants.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Ready or not, Citric Acid Cycle, here I come!!

----------


## Scheherazade

la la laaaaaaaaaaaa....

----------


## mono

My, oh my, how I wish that dream could have had a sequel when I fell back to sleep early this morning . . .

----------


## Chava

Wow, a whole group meeting outside in the sunshine, and swedish cinnamon rolls? I love my group.

----------


## Madhuri

My brother has gone crazy  :FRlol:  I havent had a good laugh in days  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I think i talked my throat to soreness today...

----------


## Chava

Just going to lie down, go to sleep, and have wonderful dreams.

----------


## LadyWentworth

How is it possible that I am still functioning while barely having slept for over a week?

----------


## kilted exile

can we quit with the snow already, its april & I'm annoyed with putting out the patio marchandise & then pulling it back in again

----------


## Chava

...about someone who is walking on glass

----------


## teashi

..Chipmunks' Christmas song.

----------


## weltanschauung

what hempen homespun have we swaggering here

----------


## LadyWentworth

God, this nail polish really smells!  :Sick:

----------


## Zee.

popcorn.

----------


## NikolaiI

what does ave verum corpus mean.

----------


## Chava

Watermelon hookah. mm.

----------


## sprinks

Yay! New most favourite show ever.

----------


## Chava

Haha, hanging out with Sub is always a riot!  :Biggrin:  Thanks for the beer!

----------


## Damaster4u

meow meow meow meow, meow meow meow meow, meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

3 exams down!! WHOO :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Leukotrienes

(I can't get the word out of my mind)

----------


## mono

Three things: a 'quaint' individual, wondering if I will get called into work tonight, and of James Joyce, as whenever I get on the subject of _Finnegans Wake_, my mind goes whirling with ideas . . .

----------


## Chava

As much as I admire opera singers, I simply cannot help but giggle about how silly they look. Their singing always melts me though.  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

How do I respond to bossman. A little voice says to act contrite but I don't think I've done that before so why start now.

----------


## Niamh

i hope i havent broken it!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I can't wait to do my laundry!

----------


## Chava

> I can't wait to do my laundry!


That's the right attitude!  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> That's the right attitude!


Seriously, I love doing laundry! It's so relaxing.

----------


## Niamh

Hols requested... now all i have to do is find out if they are granted... fingys crossed.

----------


## NikolaiI

I am thinking, I did not get any sleep tonight!

----------


## kilted exile

I love not being at work but getting paid as if I was

----------


## Disordered

What to do first today...what to do...what to do...lots to do...

----------


## Carrolb2

How cool would it be if I got Scruff Mcgruff AND Smokey the Bear booked for the same event at work!?

----------


## The Good Doctor

dishes.... 
bannanas are good...
how do I work this thing???
[and this is the benefit which may be had of books promiscuously read][/QUOTE]

----------


## NikolaiI

My back feels miraculous

----------


## Madhuri

I don't want to do anything in a panicky state. I went to this photo frame shop, and there was no one then....was thinking I will take my time deciding on the frame...God knows from where two people came....and this shopkeeper started hurrying and kept asking me....which one I have chosen...I don't know what frame I chose...in a hurry...  :Frown:  I hope it turns out well....

----------


## theoryofsilence

i loath the fact of being sick!!!!

----------


## Niamh

hehehe

----------


## Chava

Now, if only more people would embrace nudity as an acceptable way to dress, I wouldn't have to spend so much time doing laundry... Maybe I should campaign for more public indecency  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

"Northanger Abbey"?

----------


## Chava

Hmm, now where did I leave my work uniform?

----------


## Joreads

My feel are cold I really should put some socks on.

----------


## mono

I miss her sooooo much right now.

----------


## Silas Thorne

What is behind the curtain? it is dark

----------


## kilted exile

hmm think mic is working this will be fun

----------


## motherhubbard

I really need to get of the lit net and bet to work on the long list of things I have to do today. I'm going to set a timer for myself.

----------


## sprinks

I wonder how this will all turn out.

----------


## motherhubbard

so much for the timer.

----------


## Chava

Good grief, it isn't even six yet! This evening will take forever!

----------


## motherhubbard

my feet are so stinking cold!

----------


## Madhuri

Thank God, this ring has come off....how can anyone wear rings and not feel uncomfortable about it...  :Sick:

----------


## sprinks

funny how that all works.

----------


## Shurtugal

is this a good song or what!

----------


## Niamh

I'm such an idiot!

----------


## kilted exile

were going out tonight, out and about tonight.

werre getting druuuuuunk tongith hurling everywheretrt tonight

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to post some photos when you get back home, Kilted! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

I shouldn't have eaten that candy

----------


## sprinks

I hope he is okay.

----------


## sprinks

I want that so bad.

----------


## kilted exile

damn this shirt reeks of her perfume

----------


## sprinks

Listening to them talk is pure bliss.

----------


## 1n50mn14

I CAN RIDE ANY HORSE IN THE WORLD! MUAHAHAHA!!! Despite the fact I have oft faced my own mortality while on horseback, I am invincible! Muahaha! Try anything, buck, rear, spin like a top, you shalt not dislodge me!!!

(Next time I ride, I am so going to be mortally wounded...)

*knocks on wood*

 :Banana:

----------


## Scheherazade

> damn this shirt reeks of her perfume


Do tell! 

 :Wink: 


I am thinking: Do I really want to do this?

----------


## PoeticPassions

I feel maybe we HAVE gone too far with this...

----------


## Chava

Oh my god I love Monty Python... Philosophers football. Oh goodness, I'm in stitches.

----------


## Taliesin

This is absolutely strange, but Whitman makes me less depressed. 
I would usually think such sentences to be just posing, but somehow it makes things more bearable.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I CAN RIDE ANY HORSE IN THE WORLD! MUAHAHAHA!!! Despite the fact I have oft faced my own mortality while on horseback, I am invincible! Muahaha! Try anything, buck, rear, spin like a top, you shalt not dislodge me!!!
> 
> (Next time I ride, I am so going to be mortally wounded...)
> 
> *knocks on wood*


THATTA GIRL! 

Best feeling ever- until they're going along all nice and then they stop dead, drop a shoulder, and leave me flat on my back. Oops.  :Sick: 

Currently thinking:

I really like her, and I'm very happy for him.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

It's 4am and I am NOT tired yet. Hmm..

----------


## a_little_wisp

^ Saaame here.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> ^ Saaame here.


Probably has something to do with the fact that I slept for 11 and a half hours last night. Whooops. 

Currently thinking: where'd that cat go? He was keeping me warm :Frown:

----------


## Silas Thorne

4am eh, hah! 8pm and I'm not tired!  :Biggrin:

----------


## PoeticPassions

what am I supposed to do with this letter? Ah, my boss doesn't explain anything!

----------


## Chava

I'm not sure I'll be able to get up now. Everything is tingling.

----------


## Niamh

maybe i should just go kill time by watching movies...

----------


## sprinks

Tomorrow shall be interesting. Hopefully it goes well.

----------


## Chava

I hate accounting.... Why do I always leave it until there are so many numbers...

----------


## Niamh

I'm glad i watched Secrets of the Stones... but now i miss archaeology... :Frown:

----------


## alakungfu

This is now the Christian season following Easter and leading to Pentecost, the Redemption of the Holy Spirit. I, for one, believe in the body of the Catholic teachings.

----------


## Sapphire

Aw... Vesper died - so sad... 

And there we go, Bond lost all faith in humanity...

----------


## selsabil

I'm very tired, I want to cry but I can't , I'm thinking if I'm going to finish my research paper or not , what about the other one; I have not finished reading the novel yet ....
you have asked so enjoy it.

----------


## papayahed

I think I'll go have a slice of pizza

----------


## kaymf

I really should be heading to bed.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I really need to get my hair cut  :Sick:

----------


## Silas Thorne

yes, so do I.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Gee, group meeting again? Time for the supervisor chopping block

----------


## PoeticPassions

mmm chocolate... oh it tastes so goooooood.

----------


## Scheherazade

Surely the deadline is not June 1st!!!

----------


## The Comedian

A new TAL to listen to on my run. . . .sweet!

----------


## Niamh

woohoo!

----------


## Madhuri

I am addicted to tea  :Frown:  in a bad way...

If I don't have atleast one cup a day...I end up having a vey bad headache  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Hmm, though I'm not a bloke, and am not allowed to their private party, I might just be tougher than a few of them. *Cleans bloody karate knuckles*  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Why am I doing this?

----------


## Lynne50

Getting back to work after Easter vacation is hard to do.

----------


## Chava

Can't think, my brain is hyperventilating with excitement

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Best. Morning. Ever.

----------


## kilted exile

gotta love those 13hr days - gotta love even more being salary & only getting paid for 8 of them

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Can a 5 y/o EVER stop talking?

Especially a 5 y/o girl?

----------


## Shalot

that cat food smells terrible I am talking to myself

----------


## Shalot

I never noticed what a strange word authority is

----------


## Niamh

Stupid Bus!

----------


## subterranean

Have to work----have to work----- :Crash:

----------


## sprinks

that would be amazing.
But this will have to do.

Will he answer his phone this time?

----------


## Niamh

Better get back to work! Break over.... :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

> gotta love those 13hr days - gotta love even more being salary & only getting paid for 8 of them


I know right? And even better, just think - the more hours you work the less you make per hour..

----------


## PoeticPassions

less than an hour to go of mindless work... then home... sweet home. 

and I'm hungry.

----------


## Niamh

Why did i say yes?

----------


## Chava

Hmm, love long weekends!

----------


## AimusSage

It's good to be up and running again after all this relaxation the past few months.

----------


## Niamh

I really need a massage! or physio...either or...

----------


## Silas Thorne

What a difficult question!

----------


## Tournesol

another cup of chai would be ideal...

----------


## alakungfu

What sound does a rainbow make?

----------


## Chava

Somethings, are just incredible. Somethings are worth waking up in the middle of the night for, or travelling a thousand miles for. How astonishing that the world is put together like that...

----------


## NikolaiI

Everything will be alright.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

That maybe wasnt such a good thing...

----------


## Chava

Wow, Copenhagen is beautiful in the early summer!  :Eek:

----------


## Niamh

> Wow, Copenhagen is beautiful in the early summer!


rub it in!

----------


## Chava

> rub it in!


Just come to sunny Copenhagen instead of rainy gloomy England  :Tongue: 
I've been saying this for years, and so far, only Sub has pulled her act together and settled here.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Just come to sunny Copenhagen instead of rainy gloomy England 
> I've been saying this for years, and so far, only Sub has pulled her act together and settled here.


I'll come and visit. I promise!
Its just not cheap to fly to copenhagen! I could probably get a flight to america for cheaper! (and thats no joke!)

----------


## Chava

> I'll come and visit. I promise!
> Its just not cheap to fly to copenhagen! I could probably get a flight to america for cheaper! (and thats no joke!)


Really? but it's so cheap to go to Dublin. Wait... I just closed that deal then didn't I. Guess I'll have to go pack my bags then.  :Smile:

----------


## Tournesol

Ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!

I'M ADDICTED TO THE LITNET!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chava

Yes! I caught Normalerweiser on TV, toodles for the evening litnet, there is kick arse satire on the cultural channel!

----------


## Tournesol

I'm seriously logging off now, cause I have GOT to finish marking these papers!!

That's it guys - the next time you see me on litnet, I will be a woman free of papers to mark!!!!

Ta Ta

Toodles

BYE!!

----------


## Niamh

> Really? but it's so cheap to go to Dublin. Wait... I just closed that deal then didn't I. Guess I'll have to go pack my bags then.


 :FRlol:  I think you did! better get packing and drag that subby one with you too!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

> I think you did! better get packing and drag that subby one with you too!


*sigh* finds red suitcase and warm clothes just as the weather was getting nice here  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

> *sigh* finds red suitcase and warm clothes just as the weather was getting nice here


Just make sure you have a hat, scarf, and the all important umbrella!  :Brow:

----------


## Chava

> Just make sure you have a hat, scarf, and the all important umbrella!


You really know how to sell it don't you...

----------


## alakungfu

I think I'm starting to develop a bond with my neighbour's barking dog, a mutually exclusive bond, or inclusive if you consider the incessant barking.

----------


## Niamh

> You really know how to sell it don't you...


why do you really want me to sell dublin to you? i can you know!  :Wink:  (as in tourism not actually buying it...)

----------


## mono

"He who is in love is wise and is becoming wiser, sees newly every time he looks at the object beloved, drawing from it with his eyes and his mind those virtues which it possesses."
Ralph Waldo Emerson

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## NikolaiI

Haha, nice, mono!
< is thinking, Lit-net is slow tonight! I will just have to listen to Nisi Dominus for a little.

----------


## laidbackperson

Come... Come...Come!

----------


## papayahed

allllll riiiiigghhhhtttt, Star Was marathon on TV today. Look out couch here I come!!

----------


## alakungfu

I think I may see the world through sunflower-colored glasses.

----------


## Niamh

Stupid internet!

----------


## breathtest

sex...

----------


## Niamh

that is beautiful!

----------


## Chava

What's going on! There is no chocolate here!

----------


## Niamh

its a good thing i'm in my room...

----------


## LadyWentworth

So much drama.  :Confused:

----------


## Niamh

there goes my hero, watch him as he goes....

----------


## Gary Delfino

What am I thinking ? the writer asks. 
Well as a science fiction writer, I'll breifly let you glance in: Is it realy 2009? Am I realy here? Is my ghost from the future standing behind me and pondering what I may do different this time around. Am I searching for something that I've already found? Have my thoughts and actions over the last twenty seconds been logged somewhere as wasted time. Does the reader realize how fast time moves for some and how slowly it moves for others. What were you thinking about before you read this? Live and enjoy every moment of your life.

----------


## mono

My, oh my . . . I feel so warm and fuzzy.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Oh my the complexities of international politics. Time for a break. Or rather, time to go to work... Sigh.

----------


## alakungfu

I think we're in trouble if Einstein was ever misquoted.

----------


## Tournesol

> I'm seriously logging off now, cause I have GOT to finish marking these papers!!
> 
> That's it guys - the next time you see me on litnet, I will be a woman free of papers to mark!!!!
> 
> Ta Ta
> 
> Toodles
> 
> BYE!!


HELLO ALL!

Yes, true to word I did not approach the Litnet until now - I am FREE of papers for the next 4 weeks at least....*sigh* I think I'll go to the movies tonight!!

----------


## Niamh

Stupid *insert a million curse words* internet!!!  :Mad:

----------


## subterranean

The experiment must work!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I don't want to go out tonight! I want to curl up in bed and drink tea and read...

----------


## subterranean

*C*C, that's exactly what I'm going to do in the next 5 minutes.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Jealous, Sub, my friends want to go out tonight to celebrate the end of school, but I just wanna stay home haha

----------


## Scheherazade

What is my favorite piece of jewelry?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I'm thinking Cataldo is an amazing band.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I hope I get into the School of Journalism tomorrow...ugh.................................... .................................................. ..........(and yes, the elongated ellipses are a major thought at the moment.  :Smile: )

----------


## LadyWentworth

I wish my eye would stop twitching!

----------


## Chava

Globalisation and international institutions only work beccause hegemonic powers allow them too. Hypocrits.

----------


## laidbackperson

I think God is in good humor with regards to me today. 
Maybe I am getting your blinking messages right or you are pulling my leg.

----------


## Niamh

words! Words! Words! you can be read way too many ways! I wish things could just make sense in my head.

----------


## Chava

"The state is the soul writ large." Plato's Republic. Or, a global governance doesn't work because different souls have different socio-cultural interests, and thus can't give a global political democracy legitimacy. ARGH.

----------


## alakungfu

How long now has Aristotle been cutting-edge?

----------


## Chava

Oh thank god, ten hours to go and finally the words are just tumbling out of me. Hooray for streaks and brief moments of cleverness.

----------


## Niamh

I have once again just proved that i am an idiot.

----------


## Shalot

There are too many T-Shirts here and most of them are grubby, ugly, faded crusty t-shirts and I would like to throw them away instead of having to deal with them on a daily basis b/c the hus is a pack-rat

----------


## Chava

Wow, I though we were living in a democracy, but we're actually living in an international Cosmocracy! Tragedy, someone will have to fix this. Oh, and, 10 hours to go...

----------


## librarius_qui

I should put m'self to read this thread more .. er (any) often~

----------


## Sapphire

This world is so messed up sometimes - or should I say somewhere? Both probably...

----------


## NikolaiI

I am thinking of some nonsense Shakespeare wrote. Literally nonsense.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

^He did that a lot! very entertaining.

thinking about global forces and the utopia of a truly cosmopolitan social democracy, and the wonders of world citizenship.

----------


## NikolaiI

Is now thinking about something my father predicted regarding technology...  :FRlol:

----------


## Chava

Finished! Time to go print! Yes!

----------


## Niamh

yeay Chava!

----------


## Niamh

I cant believe i've tendonitis in my shoulder!  :Frown:

----------


## manolia

Must buy new sunglasses (i sat on the old pair  :FRlol: )

----------


## vheissu

I HATE exams!!!! Especially when there are 10 in total and I still have a cold and can't eat properly!

----------


## sprinks

why oh why oh why why why am I not in bed yet?!

----------


## Niamh

So good not feeling all the frizz and split ends anymore! Shame my hair is shorter than i wanted it. Serves me right for not getting it cut since august.

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking: If I go to the grocery store what do I want to get???

----------


## AimusSage

Sometimes I wonder if the age of enlightenment isn't just a made up story.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm officially nervous for tomorrow! I know it's a very minor surgery, but I thought it was going to be general anesthetic!

----------


## Chava

Time for a week of intense report writing in Sweden. Phew. Be back on Wednesday. And then, two days...  :Smile:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Lawrence Welk makes my fraternity brothers give me disapproving looks. 

Worth it anyway.

----------


## PoeticPassions

thinking that romanticism wasn't/isn't romantic at all.

----------


## laidbackperson

Shoud I or should not I mend my ways?

----------


## alakungfu

Thinking is for the dedicated.

----------


## Stargazer86

There's this guy in the area where I live who tortured, killed, and decapitated his horse...I wonder how many years he's going to get. And hoping that karma will kick in so that he'll have to suffer as the poor animal did. It makes me sick. 
ugh..sorry..not a terribly lighthearted post.

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't trouble trouble till trouble troubles you!

----------


## Silas Thorne

Only five minutes and then back into the wordfray

----------


## Chava

Deductive and inductive interviews can help you ground your theoretical framework for case study analysis.... Wow, 6 more days of this.

----------


## subterranean

15.30 please come soon.

----------


## alakungfu

In the interest of brevity nothing is surer than a deliberate chance.

----------


## Jozanny

How much I hate Goodreads. Ten yars ago I would have been banned from its posting community within a week, so I suppose it is fortunate my posting activity has dropped, considerably.

I once was heavily invested in communities like these. I do not know why I was, in my late thirties, but that involves too much self-reflection.

----------


## Niamh

chinese for dinner! think i'll get chop suey...

----------


## Tournesol

Friday!!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why as soon as it is warm outside do the systems have to start to thump?!?  :Confused:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## The Comedian

Reviewing applicants for the English position, I love it. I get to play the evil overlord and pigishly laugh at the less fortunate and the desperate. Muh hahahah!

----------


## Chava

It's already feeling like it's going to be a long week...

----------


## Madhuri

In my heart of hearts I know...it wont work....

----------


## NikolaiI

I am thinking, "This is a lovely photo."

http://zombie-zoo.deviantart.com/art...rani-120328600

----------


## Silas Thorne

I am thinking, yes it is, too.  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I am thinking that negativity darkens the world, and I hope that dawn breaks soon...

----------


## laidbackperson

You feel happy, when your people are happy.

----------


## sprinks

must keep painting...

----------


## Stargazer86

F*ck the managed health care system in this country. I'm all for socializing medicine. Let's get it done, Obama!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

I think I will leave here to go read.

----------


## a_little_wisp

Why can't I ever stand up for myself?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I wish that I could have been The Chicken...

----------


## Chava

Patience is a virtue. True, but that doesn't make it more bearable.

----------


## Chava

Haha, a group member was singing aloud while listening to her ipod, and when she realised we were all staring said "What? I'm singing half of a duet!" La la la .... du dah.....la di da..... mmm, baby. very nice.

----------


## Niamh

humm... i'm a little confused.

----------


## Nightshade

Three allnighters in in 5 days is a bad idea!

----------


## Stargazer86

Val Kilmer has very skinny legs

----------


## Niamh

yup... me thinks skype is acting the maggot.

----------


## kilted exile

If this computer does not start co-operating very quickly, it may find itself with a very big hole in it

----------


## Nightshade

MWAHAHAHAHAHA  :FRlol: 
but I shall not jinx myself tonight!

----------


## Shalot

my ear hurts  :Frown:

----------


## The Comedian

the ontological nature of the stars' existential fate leads me to the phenomenological archetype of the dream that I had during my mother-in-law induced nap. 

I'm just sayin'. . . .

----------


## Madhuri

It is good that the week has started....this weekend was horrible....

----------


## Chava

That I somehow have to make this;
_"In line with the generic ToR for the headquarter studies of the overall PD evaluation the ToR for the Danish HQ evaluation states the purpose of the evaluation as ‘to assess what constitutes the practice at the HQ level of the Danish MFA in implementing the PD commitments in order to contribute to increased aid effectiveness’."_
sound interesting...

----------


## Nightshade

So much to do , need to get a wiggle on!

----------


## AimusSage

When did I become so negative?

----------


## Scheherazade

> When did I become so negative?


I think I remember... It was three autumns ago... On an October day (the 25th) at around 6 pm.

I am thinking how on earth I am going to manage to get through the next 4 hours.

----------


## Nightshade

Revise, revise, revise, ...umm or not  :Idea:

----------


## Niamh

The words, "i'm sorry you have the wrong no." mean exactly what they say. they do not mean i'm pulling your leg!!!

----------


## kilted exile

Is skype just playing up again or is she actually not on-line?

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why am I so easily offended by everything lately?

----------


## Nightshade

intresting....

----------


## Nightshade

4 years!!!
 :Banana:  
moo moo mooh we aregonna celbrate celbrate and feel la la

----------


## Niamh

woohoo!  :Banana:

----------


## AimusSage

4 years...... woohoo! Sweet Awesomeness!  :Biggrin:

----------


## a_little_wisp

Why do I keep writing down the wrong work schedule?

----------


## Nightshade

> 4 years...... woohoo! Sweet Awesomeness!


Oh shucks I read that wrong.. for a moment I read that awesomess in which case I was going to yes why Thankyou I think I am too.. rats!

----------


## Lily Adams

I are serious cat? Haha, I've been away for too long. That was a pleasant surprise.

----------


## Chava

It is so ironic that Christian camps involve singing Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah, when it is so obviously sexually explicit.
_"Your faith was strong but you needed proof
You saw her bathing on the roof
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you
She tied you
To a kitchen chair
She broke your throne, and she cut your hair
And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah"_
Or;
_"There was a time you let me know
What's really going on below
But now you never show it to me, do you?
And remember when I moved in you
The holy dove was moving too
And every breath we drew was Hallelujah"_

----------


## AimusSage

> It is so ironic that Christian camps involve singing Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah, when it is so obviously sexually explicit.
> _"Your faith was strong but you needed proof
> You saw her bathing on the roof
> Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you
> She tied you
> To a kitchen chair
> She broke your throne, and she cut your hair
> And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah"_
> Or;
> ...


I like the Jeff Buckley versions.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

So what if I am a little late for work? 

 :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> I are serious cat? Haha, I've been away for too long. That was a pleasant surprise.


Serious cat happens to be brilliant!  :Biggrin: 

And yes... you have been away too long!

----------


## Nightshade

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH where are my smilies??

----------


## Chava

> I like the Jeff Buckley versions.


_"And it's not a cry that you hear at night
It's not somebody who's seen the light"_

You don't say....

----------


## Nightshade

wait the two vesrions have different words?

----------


## alakungfu

I think I'm out of the woods, finally

----------


## Niamh

I cant believe i made it up the incline!  :Banana: 
... better get a heat pad for neck and shoulder...

----------


## Nightshade

I shouldn't have eaten thouse choclate peanuts, now I dont really want pizza, and we are going out for pizza.

----------


## vheissu

I really, really hate exams. 5 more to go.....  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

why do i get the feeling that this day is going to be nothing but bad news one after the other?

----------


## Chava

> wait the two vesrions have different words?


I think Jeff Buckley has just added one last verse.

----------


## selsabil

why do all these happen to me ?

----------


## kilted exile

but I wanna go now - humph, snot fair :Frown:  :Bawling:  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

ooh curious,,,, !

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

the snow should stop.

----------


## Nightshade

fool! 
 :Wave: 

> what it is what I am thinking!!

----------


## Niamh

Stupid Skype!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Bored...out...of...my.....mind.....

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm thinking how could Classic be bored when she is on LitNet?

----------


## NikolaiI

I'm thinking Classic must have forgot she never replied to my last PM.. MONTHS ago  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

WAAAAAAAAA :Crash:   :Crash:   :Brickwall: :  :Flare:   :Rage:  
Stupid technology and even stupidder people! 
:glare:  :Mad:

----------


## sprinks

so much to catch up on here...

----------


## NikolaiI

I am thinking, Night has a colourful vocabulary  :Biggrin:  including several quite frustrated emoticons.

----------


## AimusSage

Two people trying to find each other and each with the wrong number of the other is a recipe for disaster  :Eek2:

----------


## AimusSage

Also, seagulls fighting over breadcrumbs under your window are extremely annoying, they can make some funky noises. Where is my Ray Gun when I need it?

----------


## Niamh

hummm.... need to do something productive

----------


## Madhuri

this song.....

----------


## Niamh

to watch Rebecca, or not to watch Rebecca, that is the question!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> to watch Rebecca, or not to watch Rebecca, that is the question!


Definitely to watch!!!


Currently thinking...maybe I should take that course this summer...I guess it makes sense...

----------


## Niamh

Its not the hitchcock version though...

----------


## Chava

Two hours ago, this day was a horrible day, and I was angry about having my bike stolen again. Now, a single conversation has made it all feel okay.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Its not the hitchcock version though...


I don't know then, Niamhie! Sorry!

----------


## Mathor

that today is working out to be an alright day.

----------


## Niamh

Stupid Skype!! and even stupider internet! gurr!

----------


## AimusSage

uhoh... Mr. Sarcasm is Back!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## LadyWentworth

This internet!!!  :Flare:

----------


## Niamh

> This internet!!!


dont i hear ya!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> dont i hear ya!!


It has been a bad day for it! In the time that I have been on here, I have been cut off at least 7 times!  :Crash:

----------


## AimusSage

> This internet!!!


Boy am I glad I have THAT internet... :Eek: 

(sorry, I said mr. Sarcasm was back. fair warning  :Wink: )

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Geology final canceled! Wooooooo!

----------


## Chava

Just gotta get through the day.

----------


## subterranean

I can't work. I can't make myself work. I can't force myself to work.

I just can't work!

----------


## Niamh

If only...

----------


## mono

I will remember and treasure this day always, a pearl in an ocean of shells.

----------


## Sapphire

I do hope it is an accident and not an attack.  :Frown:  Very unlikely though...

----------


## AimusSage

> I do hope it is an accident and not an attack.  Very unlikely though...


Accident? ACCIDENT?? If you're referring to what I think you're referring too, it definitely is not an accident. It just remains to be seen what sort of attack it was.

If you're not referring to that, just ignore what I said.

----------


## AimusSage

Wow, I really do get influenced a lot by the TV shows I watch. nice.

----------


## Shalot

Xavier Renegade Angel omgeez. that's messed up.

----------


## Chava

Do laundry, vacume clean, eat dinner, sleep, bike, take train, wait in arrivals. And then, that's it.

----------


## Chava

Wow, you're really on your way.

----------


## Niamh

what a great way to spend my day... and knowing my boss he wont be happy about it... shouldnt have sent me then. and as for that one... she needs to bloody calm down and stop making a bloody fuss! I cant take it anymore...
... wheres a knight in shining armour...I think i need rescuing from my current life.  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

This time next week, I will be one happy girl again

----------


## selsabil

Oh God , not again !

----------


## Niamh

I worry too much.

----------


## Moshu

Life is full of numbers and letters. *sigh*

----------


## Michael T

For God's sake, don't stand here telling me how good you are! You failed last time and I dont see you revising!

----------


## Scheherazade

> For God's sake, don't stand here telling me how good you are! You failed last time and I dont see you revising!


*toddles off to gather her course books*

I was gonna this weekend...

Thinking... I should start studying this weekend!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

the weakerthans have a certain charm. (reconstruction site)

----------


## Sapphire

I could listen to this song all day. 

_This little plan... it fell apart_

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

FML

 :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## seanlol

How is Jamba Juice so good?

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why are they performing _there_???  :Confused:

----------


## amalia1985

Final again!!! Final again!!!!! Panathinaikos forever!!!!

----------


## papayahed

I'm glad I waved.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Worried I won't admit that I've made a horrible mistake because I'm too scared to try on my own.

----------


## Chava

A hammock, some cats, about a million books, and a whole lotta love when I'm fifty.

----------


## mono

One of the fewer more revered feelings better than international traveling, embracing Denmark, successfully sprinting through the Amsterdam airport (long story  :Biggrin: ), witnessing parts of Greenland, Canada, Iceland, and Ireland from high above, lies along the borders of love, affection, and their sharings.

----------


## Niamh

I think i'll convince the girls to go to JC's when we are in Edingburgh in two weeks...

----------


## Stargazer86

Frozen "lean" meals are only help you lose weight because they hardly give you any food grrrrr (that was my stomach growling)

----------


## Nightshade

yumm yumm yummm Im sure binging on junkfood the night before you start a diet is daft, but it cant be as daft as binging the day you get off the diet now can it?

----------


## Niamh

> yumm yumm yummm Im sure binging on junkfood the night before you start a diet is daft, but it cant be as daft as binging the day you get off the diet now can it?


tell me about it! i'm going back onto 100% IBS diet tomorrow. i really need to.

----------


## Nightshade

_Six little ducks went out to play over the hills and far away...._

Actually has anyone thought how that song is a warning DONT wander away from mummy?

_Mamma duck said quack quack quack QUACk , but only 5 little ducks came back_

----------


## Tournesol

[thinking to myself]...so what if it doesn't last for always...I'm going to enjoy every second of it while I have it.

----------


## Niamh

hehehehe... thats what i'm thinking.  :Tongue:

----------


## librarius_qui

girls are so weird!

& I shouldn't get into this thread again ...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I can't wait! I can't wait! I can't wait!

----------


## amalia1985

"We are the champions, my friend, and we'll keep on fighting to the end. We are the champions, we are the champions, no time for losers 'cause we are the champions of the world!!!"

....of Europe, actually!!!! One more trophy, one more trophy, one more trophy!!!!! Congratulations to the Greens, and to my cousin for being one of the finest people I know!!!!
(Panathinaikos Basketball Team, 3/5/09)

----------


## Niamh

bloody rain!!!
Might just watch a movie... *chants to self* must not munch, must not munch...

----------


## Weisinheimer

What was it that I said I would do this evening?

----------


## Nightshade

tea cup of soup and ibobrophen.... no if I could just get up?

----------


## samercury

It's hard to convincingly bs your way through an essay about a subject that you think is mostly made up *cough*global warming*cough*

----------


## alakungfu

I think "intrinsic" is an incomplete description, unlike "basic" which is a complete description.

----------


## mono

I could get used to this . . .

----------


## Niamh

might watch another movie... walk the line perhaps...

----------


## The Comedian

The boat! The boat! The boat!

----------


## alakungfu

I think I've been here before.

----------


## Nightshade

why does ice have to be so Bleeping cold?

----------


## papayahed

Why can't I find a poly tank when I need it?????

----------


## Oniw17

I'm glad for th internet.

----------


## blackbird_9

Internal monologue/ rant about cocky alternative-pop-culture junkies totally misunderstanding Fight Club.

----------


## The Comedian

Booyeah!

----------


## Nightshade

good idea this  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Only 500 words...

----------


## Nightshade

Why is the litnet being daft on me? Could it be the litnet has entered into the *Tell night to study* conspiracy?

----------


## a_little_wisp

^^^ Lol, night!! My internet was being finicky all last week during exams. Litnet probably caught on then too. :FRlol: 


How is it I woke up after four hours of sleep and am now wide awake!?

----------


## PoeticPassions

I miss him...

----------


## subterranean

I hate heroes wanna be!
They're not better than social climbers!

----------


## Virgil

I wonder why lit net is not blocked at work today.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Wonderful day with a silly boy,  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

It appears fate has decided to bite me in the arse again...  :Mad:

----------


## Mathor

i haven't eaten anything today, so i'm gonna go eat and then come back and spend my whole evening sipping wine, and litnetting.

----------


## Joreads

If payroll were not running so late i would be at home now.

----------


## LostPrincess13

I wonder if I'll have enough for tuition. :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Hmm, chocolate biscuits, sore karate muscles, and stupid karate newbies, delivering silly school wok, interview with danish aid, I love you, nice song, wow, what a lot of scattered thoughts?

----------


## Niamh

It was a very good idea... may have worked better if i'd taken the pain killers too.

----------


## Nightshade

tea,... fruit tea, jasmine tea , funky chineese tea ah choices choices?

----------


## vheissu

Silly mp3 player! Why won't you copy new files?!

----------


## mono

Chopin, crazy European keyboards, Bordeaux, wanting to go hop on the futon with her (she currently still studies for her interview tomorrow), Fitzgerald, Camus, Blixen, Sowa, FCUK, Foer, how empty libraries sound the same as a library full of reverential readers . . .

----------


## blackbird_9

Trying to spread the word and didn't want to start a whole new thread for it... 

Oprah is giving away free KFC! You can download he coupons today only. http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahsh...oupon-download

I hardly ever eat fast food, but what the hell. It's free and tasty. 

P.S. Use safari or else the coupon download/ print won't work.
Enjoy!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

1 hour!!!!!!

Oh, I'm also thinking that Chava and Mono are adorable.

----------


## amalia1985

That's what I call a real surgery!!!!! That referee was a disgrace to European Football!!! Shame on him!

----------


## seanlol

Cant wait to hear holocaust survivor Mr. Kase speak today.

----------


## sprinks

Good to be back! 

Being sick sucks.

----------


## Nightshade

Now whats the betting I get told off? hummmm

----------


## Chava

Love, Kashmir! And, well, you know who...

----------


## Niamh

I've not had tea since 4am....

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

http://questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=1399

I am terrified that I see myself in Hanners.

----------


## Nightshade

So I am supposed to give up tea? are you insane...

----------


## amalia1985

FINAL!!!!!!! Go Werder~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kilted exile

Damn I am a good looking man

----------


## Nightshade

I love Bones!

----------


## vheissu

> I love Bones!


As in the TV series? So do I  :Biggrin: 



One more exam to go!!!! I'm so excited I can't even study for it!!

----------


## seanlol

I hope we resolve this tonight.

----------


## Niamh

humm... what am i thinking? way too many things!

----------


## Taliesin

Can't live with him, can't live without him.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Ugh why am I such a _girl_?

Oh, and is it possible to blow out the speakers on my laptop?  :Sick:

----------


## kilted exile

running late again - time to be offski

----------


## sprinks

hmm. Whod've thought. 
I wonder what's happening. Did I not do that right, or did he just not do his bit? I said he should do it!

----------


## Chava

> http://questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=1399
> 
> I am terrified that I see myself in Hanners.


At least everyone loves Hanners. I'm sure you'd make a great looking Hanners.  :Smile: 

Before that I was thinking; I can't believe you've got my brother excited about cooking, and about eating vegetables. He's talking about favourite vegetables for god's sake!  :Biggrin:

----------


## The Comedian

I got the boat in. It's at the dock and at-the-ready. Now where's the nice weather?

----------


## Weisinheimer

Do I have allergies?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Thank goodness that's resolved!

----------


## amalia1985

Michael Ballack is the best!!!

----------


## Chava

You're right, that's not why you should write poetry

----------


## Niamh

gah! my face is red again!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

"I kissed the bottle. I should have been kissing you."

----------


## Niamh

stupid internet!

----------


## mono

All sorts of wonderful, and wondering if someone really invented that in 1969.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

It seems one cant be curious without people making assumptions!  :Brow:

----------


## Niamh

Thats it! my diet 100% starts back today! stupid giving up cigs malarky! I'm amost a stone heavier!  :Bawling:

----------


## manolia

Everybody around me is getting married..isn't that weird? I think i might have my 30 -year-old crisis soon  :FRlol:

----------


## Chava

> Thats it! my diet 100% starts back today! stupid giving up cigs malarky! I'm amost a stone heavier!


But your lungs are looking great. Besides you're wonderful even if you've almost got an extra stone Kettle.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

tea...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I should get up

----------


## alakungfu

I think, therefore I assume obligations.

----------


## Niamh

> But your lungs are looking great. Besides you're wonderful even if you've almost got an extra stone Kettle.


What would this kettle be without you pot!  :Smile: 

you do know if i come to visit you and subby i'm gonna have to get you a toy pot!  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

will it sing niamh? 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Who knows!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

_Im alittle tea pot short and stout,
la la la la and heres my spout 
lalalalalal laaaaaaaaaaa 
here me shout
yes Im off tune but I dont care!_ :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## LadyWentworth

If he becomes the chosen one, then I am _convinced_ everyone is crazy.

----------


## Niamh

I think I might as well go to bed...

----------


## Tournesol

Ideally, I should be starting my pilates hour now...[but who lives in an ideal world, right?! hehe!]

----------


## Chava

You are simply wonderful my darling, and I hope you have a wonderful day untill I see you later.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

chain smoking was a bad idea. Now I'm twitching and shaking and have a headache.

----------


## PoeticPassions

I hope he doesn't flake out.

----------


## amalia1985

I need to schedule my appointments....

----------


## Nightshade

just call me fashion attrocity  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

Here we go again... the thoughts in my head are going 90... To sleep perchance to shut my head up...

----------


## Nightshade

Oh niamh's online.... now where did I hide that thing?

----------


## La Amistad

sore, sad, stund, sober..

----------


## Carrolb2

will i be able to work with her all summer without suicide?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Fattest. Dog. Ever.  :Eek:   :Eek:

----------


## Niamh

Maybe JC's on the third day for lunch... who could turn down an all you can eat chinese buffet for €8.95

----------


## Niamh

Yeah... think this is one of those brain thinking up stupid things days...

----------


## Nightshade

Can a woman get the manflu? Because I have it and I am _dying_ yes I am, *sobs* *coughg* *sneeze*  :Cold:   :Sick:

----------


## Nightshade

should I go buy lemsips? But they make me high and then I pass out when I take them and I need to study, not that I can study at the moment decisions decisons..,

----------


## Sapphire

Denis Leary has a point - where has the coffee-flavoured coffee gone?!

----------


## alakungfu

If I could steal a trademark, it would be Mustang.

----------


## Chava

It's going to be a long, long day....

----------


## PoeticPassions

thank god it is friday. and really, why can't I stop thinking about him? agh, go away!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Today is my last day of my undergraduate college career. One final left. I am going to move 3,000 miles away, where I don't know anyone. I'm scared, excited, and ultimately, really sad to be leaving all of my friends.

----------


## PoeticPassions

> Today is my last day of my undergraduate college career. One final left. I am going to move 3,000 miles away, where I don't know anyone. I'm scared, excited, and ultimately, really sad to be leaving all of my friends.


ah, I know that feeling! I graduated last year and then moved across country, across the ocean,...

where are you moving to, if I may ask? And what will you be doing next?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I'll be going to Law School on the east coast, Near D.C. 

Nearest family is in Florida, and has Alzheimer's.

----------


## LostPrincess13

Owwwwwwwwwwww! I burned my finger on a cigarette lighter! :Frown:  Next time, I'm sticking to matches!

----------


## PoeticPassions

> I'll be going to Law School on the east coast, Near D.C. 
> 
> Nearest family is in Florida, and has Alzheimer's.


 :Smile:  I am going to grad school in D.C. as well! what a small world!  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

where is that post?

----------


## alakungfu

I'm thinking that it must run in the family.

----------


## Chava

"It's spring, It's spring, someone once told me that 38 years ago" I love you.

----------


## kilted exile

I love living in a vacation town - no need to drive to the beach its right out the door

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Awkward. So awkward. It will never be the same, and it didn't have to be this way.

----------


## Nightshade

pnemonia? 
:s

----------


## alakungfu

I think a vicarious trip through my life would prove unclear.

----------


## Shalot

SHUT UP! Why are you still talking? I'm not responding to what you say and I haven't been and you're still talking. No, I don't want any effing blueberries. GO AWAY. GET A CLUE. GET A LIFE AND GET OUT OF MINE.

----------


## kilted exile

What has gotten into me lately? Must be something in the water

----------


## Weisinheimer

I can't wait to get out of here.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I should do something with my time, or I'll die having done nothing. All of this stimulation: television, computers, music, constant exposure to other people... I never have to think about myself and so I'm losing my sense of self.

----------


## Tournesol

I could never have imagined my life would change in this way....

----------


## kilted exile

bah dumb skype

----------


## Chava

thinking about YOU, and about social democracies and quantitative dependency theory

----------


## papayahed

I'm wondering why Shal wouldn't want blueberries

----------


## vheissu

When are they going to fix that website so I don't need to go to the station to buy tickets?!

----------


## PoeticPassions

I am so hungry... wonder what I should have for lunch...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I hate deadlines...work now...fun later!

----------


## The Comedian

The semester is nigh over.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

you do it to yourself niamh.

----------


## Taliesin

I hope that I don't have to send my application to the UJF by snail-mail - it has to be there before 1st of June - and I am not certain whether a snail-mail letter from Estonia will reach France in just ten days. I haven't sent a snail-mail letter in years, except those postcards I sent from Tunisia last year that took over two weeks to get here - and this doesn't encourage me at all.
I think that they'll accept faxing too - but I wonder if anyone has this sort of ancient machinery anywhere in our university? 
Feeling like I'm in Kafkas "Castle".

----------


## Chava

These vegetables are cooked perfectly! mums

----------


## Niamh

"The most important thing we've learned, 
as far as children are concerned, 
Is never never never let
Them near your television set..."

----------


## subterranean

darn these nuts

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Daniel Plainview and I always see the worst in people.

----------


## NikolaiI

I am thinking, "everything will be alright."

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

blink 182 sounds terrible tonight on Leno.

and Jimmy Fallon is not funny. Haven't laughed once.

----------


## Niamh

stupid! Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!

----------


## PoeticPassions

don't do it... don't do it...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Awwww....go ahead...do it just this once!! It'll be alright.

just ask NikolaiI



> I am thinking, "everything will be alright."

----------


## PoeticPassions

hahaha, not good to encourage me, Bien. Because you never know what you might be encouraging  :Wink:

----------


## papayahed

A trip down to New Orleans really would do the trick.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Just don't hurt yourself or anyone else...

(I just can't come up with a good way to shorten your name...)

----------


## Nightshade

_and the wind will whisper your name to me,
little birds will song long in time 
trees will bow down when you are by 
and morning bells will chime_
I LOVE this song! why havent i listended to it in a year?  :Confused:

----------


## Niamh

all i want is a new router for crying out load! stupid broadband provider!

----------


## alakungfu

I think the one necessary factor we all need is support.

----------


## Chava

God I need more self assurance today...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> God I need more self assurance today...


You're doing great...just keep it up!!  :Wink:

----------


## Sapphire

I wish I could throw that vase to pieces, too bad it is only a virtual one!

----------


## Scheherazade

> *God* I need more self assurance today...





> You're doing great...just keep it up!!


Signed by "God"?

 :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

why is it raining!!! god is even the weather out to get me right now? bah humbug!

----------


## Nightshade

I wish media player would bring up the lyrics of the songs as they are playing

----------


## Mathor

i should never have decided to take a 6 week math course.

----------


## Niamh

I give up...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

SNOW! Snow in freaking may! I hate these stupid mountains, I hate them! If I don't see some leaves soon, I'm going to go ballistic!
...also, I'm thinking that its really hard not to swear here.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I should really get off of here and go to bed.

----------


## Chava

Summer soon, and another great adventure

----------


## manolia

Stupid stupid plotter please co-operate (or stupid me  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Nightshade

hurry up hurry up I have things to do!

----------


## alakungfu

I think reality and antimatter must have some common ground.

----------


## Nightshade

I am such a meanie  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

When did everyone start giving their opinions without qualifying them? Calling other people "Idiots" and not being expected to account for why? What sort of a disrespectful society do we live in?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

> When did everyone start giving their opinions without qualifying them? Calling other people "Idiots" and not being expected to account for why? What sort of a disrespectful society do we live in?


 :Thumbs Up: 

I've heard that opinions are like butts. Everyone has one and no one wants to hear mine.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Nightshade

> I've heard that opinions are like butts. Everyone has one and no one wants to hear mine.


 :FRlol:  awesomness!

----------


## Nightshade

Oh my goodness happy belated 5th litnetaversery fool!  :Banana:  !
what am I saying its 200*9* sixth even!

----------


## Scheherazade

I can come up with 20 questions in half an hour...

----------


## Mathor

how much math work i have left to do.

----------


## Scheherazade

I _did_ come up with 20 questions in half hour!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

TEFol or TESOl? 
and do I seriously even want to think of another 18 months of studying?

----------


## Nightshade

Note to self: need to clean keyboard the buttons are sticking .
oh what ever happened to the note to self thread anyway?

----------


## samercury

Done with Orgo for the year!!! Probably failed the final, but whatever, it's over  :Biggrin:

----------


## jekan blazer

is frustrated because no one is playing character brawls...

----------


## Nightshade

Why do men turn everything into a competition?!

----------


## Niamh

> Why do men turn everything into a competition?!


Because they are men...  :Tongue:  they can also be very very blind.

----------


## Chava

It's wonderful to be in love, and it is wonderful that summer starts in about a week.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why does anyone even care? It isn't even _that_ important.

----------


## Niamh

I dont think i should have ate that sushi...

----------


## kilted exile

I enjoyed that run earlier

----------


## Madhuri

Never ever work with a female boss....they are a real pain in the neck

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

> Never ever work with a female boss....they are a real pain in the neck


I am tempted by so many double...and maybe triple entendre's but instead, I will simply pretend to be self righteous and condemn that as sexist.

----------


## mono

Ah, getting reunited with the treadmill almost felt as good as crawling into that hand-carved Indonesian bed.

----------


## Chava

The world is so, much more, complicated then I could have imagined when I was a little girl. Yikes.  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

Did they _really_ have to close the tube station closest to me?

----------


## Niamh

gah! is that the time? need quick nap before the Rugby...

----------


## Niamh

Damn it! slept in!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Have I done the right thing??

----------


## Niamh

very very curious...

----------


## Chava

Need to finish this project...Need to write 40 more pages to reach the required 80... Need one more year for a bachelor degree... Good grief, I want to be done now.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm wondering how one becomes optimistic...

----------


## Nightshade

gone for 2 and a half days and 198 threads to read rember the days when there were just 20 threads all weekend? 
This is better! I think.

----------


## Niamh

I think i should leave the crushed chillis out of the rice the next time... mouth. on. fire!

----------


## Nyu001

How the heck should I handle this piece!

----------


## Madhuri

don't want to go to office tomorrow... a dreadful place  :Bawling:

----------


## kilted exile

so much for the open & honest idea. Meh, at least I got laid out of it, plenty more fish in the sea

----------


## papayahed

> so much for the open & honest idea. Meh, at least I got laid out of it, plenty more fish in the sea


That's sucks but "atta boy " on the other part I suppose.

----------


## Niamh

yep....!

----------


## Nightshade

sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep should sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep 
but I still have stuff I need to do!

----------


## Madhuri

this too shall pass......hopefully..... be hopeful....it will be ok......

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

programmers of computer viruses should get 1 count of destruction of property for each computer their viruses infect. ... either that, or execution.

----------


## Nightshade

Why don't we ever have discussions about the sonnet of the day?

 :Confused:

----------


## kilted exile

gotta be more careful, might not be so lucky next time

----------


## Nightshade

actually not as bad as I thought, maybe I can disguise them with a dip of somekind?

----------


## Niamh

No niamh... you laptop is not positioned so you can beat it up!

----------


## Niamh

god sake skype! aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh!

----------


## Weisinheimer

yay!!

----------


## kilted exile

should've stayed in wouldve had more fun

----------


## NikolaiI

I am thinking about the one I love... and missing her.

----------


## Niamh

cant believe i forgot to put on the hot water!

----------


## Nightshade

need to get a wiggle on....

----------


## Niamh

Feck it! i'm getting a taxi! Still have to sort out laundry...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm getting off here for now...I gotta get to work!!

----------


## Nightshade

ahead of scehdule !yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
 :Banana:

----------


## muhsin

Achieved something just recently. Thanks to God.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Is it home time yet??

----------


## Chava

"Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be?"

----------


## Nightshade

You know you are a good hostess when youre guests have eaten so much they can't move.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

this is a long 15minutes but I aint gonna complain

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Where is he???  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

_men!_ 
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## kilted exile

Pensive was correct

----------


## Nightshade

*happy dance* 
Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssss sssssss!
Now if I could just get a job
 :Rolleyes:  

I love being right! I also love facebook! 

It really is 6 degrees!

----------


## Scheherazade

I am thinking finishing one's assignments is _kewl..._ Just kewl!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

comes to me I love freaky dreams , Masala tea and Mahshi all kinds of mahshi!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

fish taste better when caught fresh, and still better when caught yourself.

I feel really bad filleting something alive, though.

----------


## Niamh

I'm thinking Nightie is awfully chirpy!

I'm aslo thinking only four hours till home time and my bed!

----------


## Chava

Sick of project, but only a few more pages to write, and a few more days of correcting... Must be finished to print Monday, and deliver Tuesday.

----------


## Niamh

for god sake! why did it have to go to over the 20's when i really needed to sleep!

----------


## jekan blazer

i feel mischievous

----------


## Niamh

I am angry at the world we live in right now!

----------


## The Comedian

That soup smells good, but it maybe too hot to eat just now.

----------


## alakungfu

I think that age is finally starting to tell

----------


## vheissu

I don't wanna wake up at 6am tomorrow  :Bawling:

----------


## Chava

Allright, last stretch, and its a home run of editing all weekend.  :Smile:  Love editing!

----------


## Nightshade

Its amazing how things begin to sort themselves out when you just leave them alone...

----------


## manolia

Ok don't panic..breathe in..breathe out..it was just a tinny spider  :FRlol:  (i am pathetic  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Madhuri

7 days to go....

----------


## Tournesol

> I don't wanna wake up at 6am tomorrow


I know! I can't remember the last day I had the luxury to sleep in!

----------


## oopsycandy

If he texts me I will go. But I dont think its the best thing to do. And he probably wont text. Will he? lol sometimes love sucks x

----------


## manolia

> I don't wanna wake up at 6am tomorrow


6 am?? Where are you going? Is it hunting season?  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

You're so wonderful you have no idea. Thanks for helping me calm down about it all...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Come ooonnn thunderstorm!

----------


## mono

> Ok don't panic..breathe in..breathe out..it was just a tinny spider  (i am pathetic )


 :FRlol:  No worries, manolia, with my fear of water, you should have seen me on the fairy boat, crossing the harbor between Denmark and Sweden several weeks ago. We all have our little fears.  :Wink: 


What to think of now? After dissecting Emily Dickinson's poetry, it seems a bit difficult to think at the present . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

That it's incredible that someone would take the time to read it all, and then make an effort to understand it? Very impressed

----------


## Niamh

so much to do, so little time to do it in... and i need to work it around quality talking time...

----------


## kilted exile

Hmmmm a bacon sandwich would be good right now

----------


## Chava

Nearly done, nearly done, bad grammar, bad grammar, sentences that look like piles of words, piles of words, red pen, red pen, delete delete delete....

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

sadly, google waves get us no closer to technological singularity... but it is still pretty awesome.

----------


## Nightshade

paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiin

----------


## Chava

Morten looks like a Beatle....  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

I thought I had written down a bit more things. How about I just ... don't continue it and pretend I never wanted to?

----------


## Chava

"Without love I wouldn't believe 
In anything that lives and breathes 
Without love I'd have no anger 
I wouldn't believe in the right to stand here 
Without love I wouldn't believe 
I couldn't believe in you 
And I wouldn't believe in me 
Without love. 
I believe in love"

----------


## Nightshade

How exactly can I be dehydrated?? Ive been driniking all day.... I think. 
 :Confused:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Doo dee doo...doo doo dee doo...

----------


## Chava

Need my Elton Johan dose of the morning... Need coffee too. Gah.... Need life back.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Have nothing to do... and why did you have to go and write that?? it was clearly intended to remind me of that summer. bah!

----------


## Nightshade

_ I believe the grass is no more greener on the other side....._

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

_I believe in karma, what you give is what you get returned..._  :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

Project is done and printed, tomorrow I will get it bound, and delivered, all before noon. You betcha!

----------


## Nightshade

ehem is this on loud enough? 
I HAVE MY ORIGINAL AVY BACK!!!! 
*does the crazy happy dance with nana and the dancing alien. 

 :Banana:

----------


## Tournesol

> Nearly done, nearly done, bad grammar, bad grammar, sentences that look like piles of words, piles of words, red pen, red pen, delete delete delete....


This is gonna be me in two weeks when I start marking end-of-term papers!  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

that last click before winning a freecell game is the best.

----------


## Shalot

ZITS  :Flare:

----------


## Helga

why do they have so many advertisements before the documentary I'm waiting for??....

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

my mayonnaise jar isn't screwed on as tightly as I once thought, and my conscience has escaped.

----------


## Niamh

wear sunscreen

----------


## Nightshade

:Yawnb:

----------


## NikolaiI

I am thinking something funny... a little while ago I saw a quote by Black Elk which was like  :Eek2:  and then I remembered that someone had recommended _Black Elk Speaks_ to me very highly, and so I was thinking about it for a while, but I couldn't remember who it was for the life of me, and then I watched a video and realized it was Devendra!!! At the beginning of this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2AerHut_8M) he recommends it...

----------


## jekan blazer

where is my friend, ladyw!?

----------


## Chava

Dude... I can touch my knees with my forehead... Awesome.

----------


## Helga

wondering if I should get up and get myself a jalapeno cheese

----------


## vheissu

It's gonna be a looooong summer project...and I'm never going to get used to waking up at 5.45am

----------


## Nightshade

> Dude... I can touch my knees with my forehead... Awesome.


I didn't realise nit everyone could do this?  :Eek2:  
Im thinking sleeping 5 houres on the afternoon is very disorienting.

----------


## Themis

Argh! Spider! Big spider! Big thing with long legs! Crawling very fast! I hate things that crawl very fast down my wall and retreat quickly if I try to spray them to death!

----------


## Scheherazade

It is 11 pm...

----------


## Nightshade

maybe I should go back to bed?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I quit my job today!

----------


## Niamh

I'm having 24/7 internet withdrawls... pay terminals are just not the same...

----------


## Nightshade

LIBRARY!!  :Nod:

----------


## sprinks

I wonder if you all remember who I am?  :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

gahhhhhh... this is horrible... whyyyy... I wish I could fix that problem in my mind

----------


## sprinks

.... wow. Just, wow.

----------


## pussnboots

will my doctor call me ?

----------


## jekan blazer

im thinking of an answer to your signature....
 :Idea: 
no, im insane!!!!

----------


## Chava

Oh man.. Work today, ick.

----------


## Niamh

In a few hours i'll be drinking tea with nightie!!!

----------


## manolia

blah blah blah  :Frown:  
some people are just too much

----------


## Tournesol

Grrr..I really HAVE to get ready for work now!

----------


## Niamh

damn! i've no spare change and only 2 mins left!  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

aaaawkward....

well actually thats the problem, it's NOT AWKWARD. It probably SHOULD be. But it isn't.

----------


## jekan blazer

im thinking of how to respond

----------


## Niamh

no man is an island...

----------


## Chava

> no man is an island...


Uder the sea, all islands meet...

----------


## alakungfu

I think I'm right on the money.

----------


## Nightshade

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

( and this has been going on for an hour Herself maybe getting annoyed but I dont care !)

----------


## Niamh

that was very very stupid niamhie...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I hate not knowing how people think of me...

----------


## Niamh

wonder what he's doing now...* looks at watch* sleeping most likely...

----------


## Scheherazade

What time should I make the breakfast?

----------


## Nightshade

> What time should I make the breakfast?


You know what would make a good breakfast scher? Brownies! 
 :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

> You know what would make a good breakfast scher? Brownies!


Not a big fan of brownies...

I am making puff pastry topped with sliced fresh stawberries and whipped cream.

And tea, of course!

----------


## Nightshade

not a fan of cream... but yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## muhsin

My friend who got married today.

----------


## librarius_qui

whether I should or sould not make public my birthday ... It's this week  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sprinks

leg. numb.
head. hurts.
so. tired.

blehhhh.

----------


## sprinks

He's so cute, and so very English.

----------


## Nightshade

whoooo? 
 :Eek2:

----------


## Niamh

> He's so cute, and so very English.


Who? what what?

----------


## sprinks

Oh  :Biggrin: . One of the updates I haven't mentioned yet  :Biggrin: . Shall I pm you with the story?  :FRlol:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about tomorrow's morning walk.

----------


## Shalot

icky  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

> Oh . One of the updates I haven't mentioned yet . Shall I pm you with the story?


did you even have to ask that!

----------


## Stargazer86

Sprinks- Not fair to be so vague! You've piqued my curiosity (nosiness)

----------


## Nightshade

Sprinks I think you need to either blog or mass pm!

----------


## sprinks

Now to wait for your responses  :FRlol: 

(I hope I sent it right...!)

----------


## Nightshade

_I got laughs they're multiplying 
and IM looooooooosing control
'cause the Su-Gar your supplying 
Its electrifying_ 
dee dee ree de de

----------


## sprinks

The amount of pm's in my inbox is skyrocketing  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

What am i thinking? that the woman beside me is nuts!  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

At least I am being quiet and sitting sort of still ( for me anyway!)

----------


## Niamh

you are being quiet...

----------


## kilted exile

sometimes keeping dry is something to celebrate

----------


## Nightshade

breathe...

----------


## sprinks

It all makes so much more sense now  :Rolleyes:   :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

GOOOO to BED!!!
( what makes sense?)

----------


## Niamh

> GOOOO to BED!!!
> ( what makes sense?)


thats my line!  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

> thats my line!


EH NO! think about it!!!


Wait this is wierd!  :Rolleyes:   :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:

----------


## Tournesol

Why isn't there a thinking smilie?

Did you know that I used to be called 'Smiley' when I was in high-school? And the fact that I started wearing braces soon after really didn't help the situation! 

Why don't we have a 'Did you know?' thread? 

Or _do_ we have a 'Did you know?' thread that I don't know about?!

----------


## Nightshade

we do have a did you nwo thread its called One thing.
and  :Idea:  
is the thinking smilie!!

Tournesol
http://www.online-literature.com/for...825#post733825
one thing

Facebook reckons we are 


> The largest classic literature discussion forum on the Internet. Read Write Teach Share.


did you know that? I didnt!

----------


## Chava

Hmm, long day, lazy monday morning to come... Now, for some evening tea and literature, oh yummi.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I should just stay home tonight.

----------


## sprinks

> GOOOO to BED!!!
> ( what makes sense?)


 :FRlol: ! 
(I forget. Something had just clicked at that moment though.)





> thats my line!


You guys crack me up  :FRlol: 



Now I'm thinking "yay I'm done with exams" and "why does it seem like something isn't right, or is missing?  :Confused: "

----------


## Niamh

> ! 
> (I forget. Something had just clicked at that moment though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up 
> 
> 
> ...


what makes that even funnier, is we were sitting beside each other at the time of writing those posts!!!  :FRlol: 


I wonder is she will sort out the internet issue today... if not i'll get the no from her and try sort it myself...

----------


## sprinks

> what makes that even funnier, is we were sitting beside each other at the time of writing those posts!!!


 :FRlol:  you're both nuts :P



I'm thinking I'll miss the length of my hair when I get it cut...

----------


## alakungfu

that, all in all, I've never had it so good.

----------


## La Amistad

I thinking about some real CHANGES/

what ya'll say about that?

----------


## LadyWentworth

I suppose I will go practice before it gets any later and I just won't bother with it at all.

----------


## samercury

Today was really fun  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tournesol

Why are my eyes burning? they feel like some kind of wierd chemical got into them!

----------


## Chava

I really should get out of bed, and get going...

----------


## La Amistad

I keep on telling myself everything is going to be allright, when I’m wondering that I shouldn’t be having a second thought at all, but then, I’m just wondering.

----------


## Niamh

god damn it disc drive! you cant fail on me now!!!!!!

----------


## vheissu

I need a new external hard disc...western digital or seagate?

----------


## pussnboots

I'm getting tired of all the rain

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

If I have to re-do everything from scratch I'm going to cry!!  :Bawling:

----------


## sprinks

leg is numb. I am tired.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Yay! I don't have to! It was a mistake on their side to begin with...I knew it!

*sigh* is it home time yet? 
*checks pc clock*...hm, 3:24, just an hour to go...

----------


## Niamh

I forgot the bluetack... again.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Oh, is Dexter on already?!

----------


## La Amistad

Goddamn Problems innit!

----------


## kilted exile

hmmmm, all the sticky's have gone

----------


## Chava

Kihon, ido kihon, kata, damn it...

----------


## Niamh

Ah! so this was why i stopped using this mobile phone and got a new one... battery!

----------


## alakungfu

If anything skews ratings, it's narcissism. f anything boosts ratings its credit.

----------


## Niamh

Time to go back to the land of no net...

----------


## Tournesol

If I could be in more than one places at the same time, I'd get a lot more stuff done....on the other hand, if I start trusting people's abilities and delegate tasks, I could remain sane...hmmm....what to do?!

----------


## Niamh

humm... tea would be a good idea...

----------


## vheissu

I should really stop spending so much time on flickr...

----------


## kilted exile

this is the best surprise a body could ask for

----------


## Niamh

If i pretend its still wednesday... willl thursday go away? I dont want to go back to work.  :Bawling:

----------


## alakungfu

that if my acquaintance have as much nerve as I do, I'm in trouble.

----------


## Shalot

I'm annoying.

----------


## mono

The first listed definition of 'Urban Dictionary' according to UrbanDictionary.com:



> A place formerly used to find out about slang, and now a place that teens with no life use as a burn book to whine about celebrities, their friends, etc., let out their sexual frustrations, show off their racist/sexist/homophobic/anti-(insert religion here) opinions, troll, and babble about things they know nothing about.

----------


## Niamh

Must stop eating things i shouldnt eat out of politeness.  :Sick:

----------


## subterranean

Copenhagen-Bangkok-Colombo-Bangkok-Dhaka-Bangkok-Colombo-Bangkok-Copenhagen

 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

It's the weeeeekend baaaaabyyy!!!

Finally!

----------


## Niamh

> Copenhagen-Bangkok-Colombo-Bangkok-Dhaka-Bangkok-Colombo-Bangkok-Copenhagen


 :Eek:  Poor Subby

17d16s

----------


## alakungfu

that life shouldn't be predictable, not once you've had it complicated -- it's too jarring an experience.

----------


## Weisinheimer

more rain? seriously?

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I've spent way too much time on the Internet tonight when I could have been reading...

----------


## Chava

Nothing beats a sensible exchange of opinions, with the goal of reaching a higher understanding of the topic matter. The world consists of multiple truths.

----------


## Niamh

better go to work...

----------


## sprinks

Aww he cooked me dinner. I still can't entirely believe how sweet he is.

----------


## The Comedian

Bloody mosquito! . . . I mean, that mosquito I just squashed had some my my blood.

----------


## Niamh

Damn! I forgot i had to wait for a delivery today... will work on other things so.

----------


## alakungfu

it's going to be another one of those summers -- too short.

----------


## Chava

Questioning by the police round two on Friday...

----------


## Niamh

> Questioning by the police round two on Friday...


Huh?!

----------


## Michael T

> Questioning by the police round two on Friday...


Yes, come on Chava. You can't leave us hanging by a thread like that...spill the beans!  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Haha, I was involved in a shooting last fall where two guys were hit, and my friend and I dodged behind a car. The shooters were part of a gang war thats been raging since in Copenhagen, between violent immigrant gangs and violent rocker Hella Angels types. I was questioned as the primary neutral witness the following day, and now they might have gotten the guys, since they called and asked me to come in. I wrote about the episode in my blog some time ago.

----------


## Niamh

Yeah i remember you mentioning that.... yikes!

----------


## Scheherazade

Wondering from where I can get giant world map...

----------


## PoeticPassions

thinking (inspired by Scher's comment) that once I have my own house I want someone to paint one of my walls as a world map--- and entire wall... that would be grand (except it would be outdated soon, I guess... with all these seccessionist movements and such)

----------


## Pensive

It's been a long long time since I looked into the mirror...

----------


## alakungfu

obsession is a blessed state in which wisdom sidesteps judgment

----------


## jocky

Will it be Coronation street or Eastenders? Dont you just love the cut and thrust of these serious philisophical debates?

----------


## Scheherazade

> thinking (inspired by Scher's comment) that once I have my own house I want someone to paint one of my walls as a world map--- and entire wall... that would be grand (except it would be outdated soon, I guess... with all these seccessionist movements and such)


Grand idea... It doesn't have to be a political map.

I am thinking there is take-away for us on the cards.

----------


## Niamh

God Damn Stupid Idiotic Network not sending my messages properly!!!!!!!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

I can't wait for next semester, and I really ought to revise the things I've not kept an eye on for the last four...

----------


## alakungfu

my daughters are so spoiled, they have nothing else to complain about.

----------


## pussnboots

will this rain ever stop ?

----------


## Jozanny

> will this rain ever stop ?


You read my mind puss. I can't take any powerchair out in a steady rain and it looks like this week will be a soaker, at least down toward me. :Eek:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Why is it always _so hard_ to make up my mind and get things done?!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

so how do i put it....

----------


## Niamh

I think i need to learn how to explain things properly to prevent unnecassary panic and worrying....

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I need to get back in some sort of shape...

----------


## Niamh

I should really what watch expressions i use.

----------


## Silenced Chaos

_Courage, Mother_!

----------


## Niamh

I should go get dressed....

----------


## Chava

How did I get as far as to toss the salad without chopping it?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I hate being being yelled at for things over which I have no control. Silly people. Though I suppose I should just let it go...his cat did pass away.  :Sick:

----------


## kilted exile

3 more trucks till vacation

----------


## Stargazer86

When will we ever switch to the metric system? And when we do, will I ever be able to comfortably learn it without conversions? I doubt it..

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

What movie should I watch tonight...?

----------


## samercury

Really hate being volunteered for stuff and my mouse is no longer works D:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about why I am happy now? Mood changes, fleetingly arrives and vaporizes in a while.

I do not know why moods change. Today I feel ecstatic and my joys go out of the brim.

I could not contain this enthralling moment. I feel like sharing with you.

I believe that joys go on multiplying if we share.

----------


## Ebonon

I think, the only philosophy that survives is convinience....

----------


## Madhuri

I really hope it works this time.....

----------


## Chava

Time is runnig so fast these days, it's nearly august already and I was just warming up to June. The sun is shining, the grass is green, I'm going to take a shower and go read by the pond. All hail summer vacation!

----------


## Niamh

maybe i shouldnt go to work...

----------


## Chava

My mother, is without doubt, the best mom in the world.

----------


## pussnboots

> maybe i shouldnt go to work...


I thought you were excused from work thru today? Don't rush back too soon if you can help it.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I wish I could run away and come back when this project is done... I wont have a job anymore though...oh well...

----------


## Niamh

> I thought you were excused from work thru today? Don't rush back too soon if you can help it.


no, just till yesterday. Went in.

----------


## Chava

If you ignore the kitch music, this, is Nicholas Pettas, who will be training me starting this weekend at karate camp... I'm already feeling quite exhausted. However, full contact karate rocks! This time next week i'll be complaining about all of my warwounds...  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL0_o...eature=related

----------


## Scheherazade

I can get that assignment done this weekend...

----------


## Bookthief

Im thinking the worst things but also thinking that everything will be alright......soon...

----------


## Beautifull

i'm bored and i'm getting off!!!

----------


## alakungfu

I think trouble is, in all its likelyhood, a state of mind.

----------


## Scheherazade

Another meeting... :-/

----------


## Niamh

When will it all end!!!!

----------


## Chava

What the .... ?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Are you kidding me? EFFF

----------


## Helga

I wish she would call soon so I can take Spock for a ride!

----------


## Niamh

Why cant i read!  :Bawling:  its so frustrating!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I wish she would call soon so I can take Spock for a ride!


Spock??

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

What is going on???

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I wonder if it's the same person...

----------


## Nightshade

I am a qualifed Librarian, actually no what I am thinking is more like 
I PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEE EEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD! !!!

----------


## alakungfu

I wonder if you could divide people into two groups: those drawn to squares and those drawn to circles

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Oooh this storm is going to be a good one!

----------


## eyemaker

my thesis.. :Frown:

----------


## samercury

It's been raining/ cloudy almost every day this month (and it looks like it's going to be like that for a while)- sick of it

----------


## eyemaker

oww, How terrible was my essays in grade schools. :Smile:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about different things at the same time. I am planning about writings.

----------


## medusa_woman

I am thinking that I can't believe how lucky I am right now. The lilacs are in bloom and so is the honeysuckle. All my windows are open and the cool night breeze is carrying the fabulous scent into my room and the breeze is gently lifting my hair. I wish this night could go on forever.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Oh no. Not this again.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am really getting tired of reading all that...

----------


## Niamh

almost done....thank god i finish at eight tonight...

----------


## Madhuri

Those were the best years of my life....that magical period will never come again....

----------


## kilted exile

this is vexatious to the spirit

----------


## Niamh

Finally finished!!!!  :Banana:  Its like a weight of my shoulders!  :Biggrin:  Now, what else needs to be done... think i'll scrub down the sinks... have a shower, get dressed, sort out hair  :Sick: ... sweep floors... have another cuppa... soup already in fridge for a quick lunch later... need to be out of door by 10.10am...oh! dont forget to go to supervalu on way home!!!

----------


## Joreads

Gee Niamh is busy what was I going to complain about again?

----------


## Niamh

Did i distract you train of thought?  :Tongue: 

Okay better get offline...

----------


## sprinks

I just want to go to sleep.

----------


## applepie

I really want a beer, or a glass of wine and it is only 10 a.m.

----------


## PoeticPassions

> I really want a beer, or a glass of wine and it is only 10 a.m.


I feel like that most days when I am at work... but more around noon. haha  :Wink:

----------


## Haunted

...if I'll come back and make another post here

----------


## sprinks

Haha I still can't believe he convinced me that Tom Cruise Day exists

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am thinking deeply and trying to understand the mystery of this universe and the creation of it. It is a tougher thing and yet no one can do the un-asking job. We all are curious and this curiosity is something natural and we cannot do away with this curiosity for this is embedded in us.

Of course streams of questions flow within me. I take to religions and sciences to comprehend it but still it turns up incomprehensible in point of fact. But the joy of asking or inquiring is really un-skippable.

And of course I am thinking profoundly today.

Today I enjoy inventiveness.

----------


## Chava

That getting punched for over a minute straight, is so much more brutal than one can imagine untill one has tried it...

----------


## kilted exile

I dont want to leave. Niamh is cute.

----------


## laidbackperson

Gone with the wind?

----------


## blazeofglory

Ideas flow like streams and the riverbed is shaking. I think several things. There is an idea of the stream of consciousness in the novels of Virginia Woolf. Of course so many ideas flows.

----------


## Madhuri

If only I could breathe normal for a day....

----------


## islandclimber

how interesting to be back on a computer again after months of wandering without...  :Crash:

----------


## manolia

aaaaaaarghhhhhhhh

----------


## SilentRain

My God, I'm helpless....

----------


## PoeticPassions

oh I am going to kill someone!!! beat them up! my coworkers are the most annoying, frustrating beings!!!  :Crash:

----------


## Remarkable

That is such a cute message :Smile: . I wonder whether I'll get to meet him again eventually... Maybe when I go to university. If I'm somewhere near him... But the message was definitely sweet!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm loving life right now!!

----------


## Joreads

I love home time

----------


## eyemaker

To chat or noT??

----------


## islandclimber

To plagiarize: 

_I have of late,—but wherefore I know not,—lost all my mirth, forgone all custom of exercises; and indeed, it goes so heavily with my disposition that this goodly frame, the earth, seems to me a sterile promontory; this most excellent canopy, the air, look you, this brave o’erhanging firmament, this majestical roof fretted with golden fire,—why, it appears no other thing to me than a foul and pestilent congregation of vapours. What a piece of work is man! How noble in reason! how infinite in faculties! in form and moving, how express and admirable! in action how like an angel! in apprehension, how like a god! the beauty of the world! the paragon of animals! And yet, to me, what is this quintessence of dust?_

----------


## Beautifull

wondering what to do next...what am i gonna wear for tonight? hmm...the black skirt with the fringes on the bottom...i wish i had nylons to gowith that...lets see, what top? maybe the gold shawl? of course my inch-high-heels.what about my hair!!! ummm...do i have any yellow scrunchies? no. guess i'll have ti go with black...or maybe my clip...how should my hair be..up or down? or half up halfdown? mmmm....

----------


## Niamh

I really need to stop eating so much rubbish and get this weight back off me!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Joreads

I have watched far to much TV today oh well

----------


## Beautifull

i should really get some sleep...i was up until two-thirty...reading(bookworm i am)...but to tell you the truth...i lost track of time!

----------


## Nightshade

Why is insurance soooo complicated?!

----------


## Beautifull

i like the profile pic i just found... ithink i shall keep it... maybe i'll find a new avatar..

----------


## sprinks

I forgot how powerful ones own mind can be.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking... crazy thoughts.

But what else is new?

Little Mary

----------


## Niamh

Think its time to get into my pj's and have a much needed nap. stupid bus pulling up outside at 3.15am!! gurr!

----------


## Niamh

Where the hell is this bus today! 45 mins early yesterday... almost 15 mins late today... jeez!

----------


## Mathor

"Bedways is rightways, so best we go homeways, to catch up on some much needed spatchka" - A Clockwork Orange

that being I need to go to sleep cause I have a class tomorrow and a paper due  :Sick:

----------


## sprinks

soooo cold outside!

----------


## Pensive

It's good to be finally back on litnet!
But when did I actually leave?
Anyway, it's good to be finally actively participating on litnet!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Welcome back pensive!  :Biggrin:  we missed you!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Me too! 
Without litnet all this time I felt there was something missing in my life.

*goes off to check how many birthdays she has missed*

----------


## Niamh

> *goes off to check how many birthdays she has missed*


A lot!  :FRlol:

----------


## kilted exile

I should skip the chilli and just eat that choc eclair

----------


## Niamh

good thinking batman!  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Hahaha oh goodness, what am I going to do with you?!

----------


## Niamh

I wish lisa had gotten the time right... i could have slept for an extra hour and a half! oh well... might get some more coco pops...

----------


## SoonerSoul

Wow Its gone from torrential rain to nuttin in the past 2 seconds..... coolness
I wonder if that wasps nest will be back and what am I gonna do with myselvsies for the next 7 weeks (summer Holidays)
Hate wasps........

----------


## Nightshade

Where is a telemarkrketer when you need one?

----------


## Lynne50

*SoonerSoul Love your quote by Billy Connolly..."Never trust a man who, when left alone in a room with a tea cozy, doesn't try it on.

Billy Connolly is sooo funny! It's ashame we don't see more of him on US TV. Where has he gone? He used to be a regular on late night talk shows.*

----------


## Nightshade

I think my migrane is coming back...

----------


## Mathor

I am having a good day!

----------


## Niamh

really shouldnt have drank that pepsi so quickly earlier...

----------


## 1n50mn14

How is it possible that an entire package of crackers fits in my bowl of soup? =/

----------


## islandclimber

My fingertips ache!!!!! no more climbing!

----------


## Nightshade

need to move and go to work, what a shame it would be to be late when Ive been up for the last 3 hours....

----------


## Joreads

It is bed time for me and yet here I sit

----------


## toboe

Yup, me too joreads, I happen to be addicted to internet forums, lol

----------


## Mathor

I am tiiiiiireeeed! But I just woke up.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I can't keep my eyes open...

----------


## islandclimber

finally done work for the day.. I hate working more than 5 days a week...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Where is my coat? I lost my favourite coat  :Frown:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm lucky that I'm a cheap drunk who never gets hung over.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Note to self: Brown sugar does not candy like white sugar does  :Eek:

----------


## kilted exile

Ok, time to log off & wathc the documentary on the columbia disaster on history

----------


## Nightshade

stuff to do stuff to do , but guess who cant be arsed to do the stuff she has to do?

----------


## Niamh

Okay one more cup of tea and then its off to the shop... need to get a postal order sorted!

----------


## toboe

Another day out to sea. *Yawn* The days at sea all seem to roll one into another seamlessly.

----------


## eyemaker

My fingernails are getting a bit longer..need some cut

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I should really go to bed..

----------


## Niamh

Think i might go for a jog in the park...
Yep! I just used I and Jog in the one sentance...

----------


## Niamh

Right... time to stop munching on the carrots, and start making the soup!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I hate when the parents have dinner parties...

----------


## Scheherazade

Can I manage to clean all the windows tomorrow as well doing the shopping?

----------


## sprinks

thats a lot of rain...

----------


## manolia

Going to spend all day at the beach tomorrow  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Helga

when is dinner?

----------


## LMK

Why am I not writing? ...hmm...

OK, this is a trick question, right?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Should not have worn heels today. Oh well!

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Should I check out that Lit-Net Photoalbum?

----------


## weltanschauung

_“People are very fond of giving away what they need most themselves. It is what I call the depth of generosity.”_

----------


## eyemaker

I think she's about to poke him! *gotcha*

----------


## Nightshade

YAY!  :Banana:  the litnet is back up!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

_ Thou Mayest_

----------


## Nightshade

Ahh the joys of screaming kids... I hate the summer holidays!

----------


## LMK

Need to stop by the library, well, better go now.

----------


## weltanschauung

poetry is dead.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> poetry is dead.


I think its just sick. It's been pretty ill for a while now.

----------


## weltanschauung

nightwish isnt "heavy metal".
THIS is "heavy metal" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34_bV8FJ-qw
thx bearded guy!

----------


## Drkshadow03

> poetry is dead.


Shh, don't tell JBI that!

----------


## weltanschauung

i bear the sledgehammer of truth, my friend, and breaking hearts is my duty.

----------


## weltanschauung

there's nothing as vulgar as restraint.

----------


## Niamh

wheres the neurofen

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I would really like a pie right now. Apple would be good.

----------


## Jozanny

I am happy I got my printer working on this notebook despite glitches. I need to stop being terrified of my housing managers despite that part of this fear comes from my deep-seated anger which will kill me if I can't learn to cope with it, and I need a hug and a reminder that I have to stay strong.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a mood of creativity and ideas stream from me into a sea of ideas.

----------


## Niamh

And there is me thinking i'd been finally free from this...  :Mad:

----------


## Nightshade

and she is still talking.... 
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## weltanschauung

_save your breath to cool your pies_

----------


## blazeofglory

Thinking about many things, creative ones.

----------


## Nightshade

Has she passed out again?

----------


## Niamh

> Has she passed out again?


If only!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

mint tea...yummmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Niamh

when will they learn....

----------


## papayahed

> I am happy I got my printer working on this notebook despite glitches. I need to stop being terrified of my housing managers despite that part of this fear comes from my deep-seated anger which will kill me if I can't learn to cope with it, and I need a hug and a reminder that I have to stay strong.



<~~~~~check out my avy

----------


## Themis

A burglar who gets caught in flagranti, during the break in is NOT "the presumed burglar"! There is no need to presume anything!  :Flare:  (Just venting my anger here. I've read two reports of burglars in the last two days and both were caught in the act and every time, _every time_ the journalists called them "presumed burglar".

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

I need a haircut...

----------


## Nightshade

_I could fly beneath the wings 
Of the bluebird as she sings
The six oclock alarm would never ring
But it rings and I rise 
Wipe the sleep out of my eyes
My shaving razor's cold and it stings_

----------


## Niamh

whats 5 months and 17 days... absoloutely nothing!  :Biggrin:

----------


## weltanschauung

> 5. Discombobulated


haha, that reminded me of this chat moment i saved because it amused me.


forwardthespears: then you must be familiar with turbo encabulators
Fascist Jockitch(me): oh absolutely, they are the future of encabulators.
Fascist Jockitch: did you know the hp50g is already coming iwth the encabulator drive?
forwardthespears: too bad they can't get the supinating weinel sprokect in those to nub well with the connectigazoink
Fascist Jockitch: that is indeed a shame
Fascist Jockitch: but we can all hope the new usb cables will solve that problem.
random_bludgeon_battery: Fingers crossed.
forwardthespears: usb cables? we're talking about car transmissions
forwardthespears: engineer my ***.
Fascist Jockitch: the turbo encababulator needs a usb drive to connect all the goddam dots, you ignoramus.

true sense of humour is a priceless gift.

----------


## Nightshade

I DONT want to gooooooooooooooo  :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

Why couldnt i still be in bed...

----------


## Scheherazade

> whats 5 months and 17 days... absoloutely nothing!


You are not "expecting", are you?

 :Eek2:

----------


## Niamh

> You are not "expecting", are you?


Eh! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  :FRlol:  pmsl! 
Holiday!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Eh! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  pmsl! 
> Holiday!


I knew  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> I knew


sure!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Aww shucks, but I could have been an Auntie! I am a good shorterm babysitter!  :Brow:

----------


## Niamh

no comment.

----------


## Nightshade

heheheheh  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

:Brickwall: : why do they ask such stupid questions on application forms!!
I mean how do I answer this " Please detail your ability to promote a helpful image of teh service" huh? I mean what does that even mean?! 
 :Brickwall: :

----------


## mono

_The Turn of the Screw_ as an opera - really?!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

This is the WRONG sooooooooooong! GrRRR  :Flare:

----------


## KryStaLitsa

> This is the WRONG sooooooooooong! GrRRR


there's never a wrong song....just wrong-for now-feelings!!!
cheer up,you make me feel anxius!!and THAT's wrong!!
 :Tongue:  xoxo

----------


## KryStaLitsa

> I knew


hhmmm...what does pmsl mean??? :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

> hhmmm...what does pmsl mean???


Pissed myself laughing  :Biggrin:  



> there's never a wrong song....just wrong-for now-feelings!!!
> cheer up,you make me feel anxius!!and THAT's wrong!!
>  xoxo


#

No its the wrong song, I thought I bought one song but found I had accidentl bought the remix whcih I RAELLY don't like. 

Anyway now I am thinking Washing, lunch and applications!

----------


## blazeofglory

In point of fact all I say us I am thinking a variety of things. There is something called the stream of consciousness

----------


## Nightshade

Really need to get on now, this is not doing my jobs for me!

----------


## Nyu001

That harpsichord.

----------


## eyemaker

should I open my FB account or not?  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I shouldn't get my hopes up. I shouldn't get my hopes up. I shouldn't get my hopes up .

----------


## AimusSage

the easiest way to go somewhere is to get up off your arse, unless you're already sitting in a vehicle that gets you where you want to go, in which case it is easier to just remain seated.

----------


## Niamh

yummm dinner almost ready....

----------


## Mathor

I've been away from litnet all weekend and i'm glad to be back!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why is my house so COLD?! It's 36 degrees outside and I'm freezing!!

----------


## Niamh

> Why is my house so COLD?! It's 36 degrees outside and I'm freezing!!


sure you arent coming down with something?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> sure you arent coming down with something?


No, it's the air conditioning.  :FRlol:  I just don't see the point in making the house COLD!

----------


## Nightshade

Some people are just born that way and we cant old it against them -_ bloody idiots_ !!

----------


## mono

Bob Dylan, October 7th, huzzah!  :Banana: 

*does a cartwheel*

----------


## JuniperWoolf

My nose is bleeding.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I cannot afford this but YYYYYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Niamh

left me short 9 hours in my wages again this week. Argh! thats 18 hours owed plus i only got single time for bank hol! grand total of 26 extra hours in mext weeks wages and its going to be taxed to high heaven. brilliant!  :Mad:

----------


## blazeofglory

Thinking about a long trip I had this morning to a suburb, about my interaction with families of peasants, their simplistic life styles, their hardships, their patterns of thinking, their busyness or their financial conditions and the like.

----------


## Helga

what am I gonna do about school, maybe I'll take classes from 2 or 3 different schools...

----------


## Nightshade

What a brilliant day! Now if my insides would stopscreaming it would be perfect.

----------


## muhsin

Haven't eaten since morning. Had to go and eat.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about wrting something that interests all

----------


## Nightshade

OMG OMG OMG Oh MY GOD! 
There can be no doubts about it God loves me ! 
 :Banana:  woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooo
forget good brilliant or perfecct this is a heaven sent day!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

So much to do tonight. And so excited to do it all, but soo tired..

----------


## Mathor

> OMG OMG OMG Oh MY GOD! 
> There can be no doubts about it God loves me ! 
>  woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooo
> forget good brilliant or perfecct this is a heaven sent day!!


I'm thinking that it always brightens my day to see the daily exuberance of Nightshade.  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Tried to toe the pad, now the sound got even worst!  :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

> I'm thinking that it always brightens my day to see the daily exuberance of Nightshade.


Daily ? That wasn't standard daily exuberance that was a prefix to today where I have already made myself sick with excitement. I am such a 5 year old!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

i should go for a nap....

----------


## Nightshade

I hate -make that loathe- waiting!

----------


## Nightshade

the correlation between lack of sleep and heart burn. 
 :Sick:

----------


## Nightshade

If someone reffers to _the_ Hero, would you think they were reffering to teh Mariah Carey or the Enrique Iglesias song? Or is there another Hero song you would think of first? My little sister wants to know!

----------


## Niamh

think i need to put my shoes on and go to the shop...

----------


## The Comedian

Bored at work already! I just got here.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have been thinking about different things, and now as a matter of fact all I do is thinking about writing something, a new topic or improving my grammar skills or build up my vocabulary as English is not my second language and I have to express ideas across people and cannot do so through my mother tongue.

I am always restless to do something, to write a piece of something. I am a writer and as a writer ideas occupy me all the time. Ideas stream to me out ofg the blues. But it becomes too hard for me to translate my ideas into a piece of writing.

Writing is nothing but giving shape to your ideas or ideas materialize or visualize through writings and it is very hard to write or to translate the subconscious into an article and if you can translate what arises in your mind into a piece of writings you will be a great writer.

----------


## Niamh

I should have bought ice cream. Its hot out!

----------


## pussnboots

> I should have bought ice cream. Its hot out!


It's freakin hot where I am also!!!

----------


## papayahed

> If someone reffers to _the_ Hero, would you think they were reffering to teh Mariah Carey or the Enrique Iglesias song? Or is there another Hero song you would think of first? My little sister wants to know!


I would thnk of the David Bowie song.

----------


## Niamh

i'd think of Bonnie Tyler... " I need a hero... I'm holding out for a hero till the end of the night..." lalala

----------


## Annamariah

> If someone reffers to _the_ Hero, would you think they were reffering to teh Mariah Carey or the Enrique Iglesias song? Or is there another Hero song you would think of first? My little sister wants to know!





> i'd think of Bonnie Tyler... " I need a hero... I'm holding out for a hero till the end of the night..." lalala


I wouldn't think of Bonnie Tyler without the "Holding out" part  :Smile: 

My first thought was Sweden's Eurovision song from 2008 by Charlotte Perrelli  :FRlol:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinking, if nobody sees it, then it ain't pickin' your nose.

----------


## Niamh

must get up off chair...

----------


## Nightshade

interview interview intervew plan plan plan

----------


## blazeofglory

It is deep night here in my part of the world and ideas come to me and all I am thinking now is painting them, of course giving my ideas new shapes and colors.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

What an awesome deal! Must buy tickets!

----------


## AdoreroDio

I'm thinking that litnet forgot my birthday and I am terribly silly to care. Why should it matter that I had no birthday thread? I mean I am hardly on anymore except for picture poetry contest, why should anyone make one? I am selfish and my birthday is two days past. Okay, I've let it out. I'm all good now.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about the people who died being drowned in rivers.

----------


## Niamh

finally someone shut off that house alarm! now i can go nap!

----------


## Pensive

Wondering whether to take English Literature in A-Levels without the support of any teachers...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

What's taking you so long?

----------


## blazeofglory

Streams of thought flow and they flow because man is a thinking animal. 

So many thoughts flow at the same time and these thoughts burden me or heavily weigh down upon me.


Mind is so active that it never takes rest, and even while one sleeps there is no freedom from thought.

And while it is really interesting that we can think but this power of thinking is so deep that it pains us at times.

----------


## Mathor

today's been a pretty good day, so i don't know why i feel semi- blahhhhhhh.

----------


## Nightshade

Do websites have IPs? Wait of course not they have URLs.... 
or do theyalso have IPs ?~  :Confused:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' about my awesome lack of self-esteem.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Please don't.

----------


## Nightshade

FACEBOOK  :Flare:   :Crash:   :Brickwall: :

----------


## Basil

If I made a joke, I wonder if she would laugh, or would she more likely start punching me in the face?

----------


## Basil

And if she started punching me in the face, would she ever stop?

----------


## toni

The weather in Manila is annoyingly bi-polar.

----------


## Nightshade

Thank You God! and Thank you everyone and HORRRAY and 
I got shoooooooortlisted I got shooooooortlisted I got shortlisted 
HORRRRAYYYYYY!! 
 :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

Kingdom of Heaven or shawshank redemption?

decisions decisions,

----------


## Sapphire

I wish I could dance - or at least knew how to move on the rhythm  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

I am thinking I am more of the bopping kind...

----------


## Maryd.

I'm thinking I am a bopper as well... Yea. Let's dance...

----------


## Nightshade

shouldnt have distracted myself with the computer...oh well!

----------


## Niamh

stupid fanclub getting tickets available a day before the rest of us!

----------


## Sapphire

I'm gonna miss these bells...

----------


## Nightshade

I suppose it would be undignified to throw a tempertantrum but I DON't want to go
 :Bawling:

----------


## Snowqueen

I hope I did the right thing......

----------


## Niamh

need to eat, shower and get out the door.

----------


## Nightshade

How did I manage to get brain freeze without eating or drinking anything.... *OWWW my head***

----------


## DanielBenoit

me like ice tea  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

why is there no chocolate in this house!  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

Taking a long trekking.

----------


## Scheherazade

Have I taken four or five tablets today?

----------


## Nightshade

What is wrong with my puter now? 
 :Crash:

----------


## Scheherazade

Since when preparing lesson plans for one's classes became "so geeky"? Meh!

----------


## Niamh

right, five more minutes charging the mP3 and out the door!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> right, five more minutes charging the mP3 and out the door!!


I am so glad that now that I can charge my Ipod in the car, I don't have to worry about that anymore...

But I often forget it in the car so have to have midnight raids in PJs to retrieve and listen to it at home.  :Goof:

----------


## Niamh

> I am so glad that now that I can charge my Ipod in the car, I don't have to worry about that anymore...
> 
> But I often forget it in the car so have to have midnight raids in PJs to retrieve and listen to it at home.


Well i can now do it either on my computer or my docing station while listening to music around the house.  :Smile:  I dont drive so thankfully i've never had to worry about running out in the middle of the night to retrieve anything!  :Biggrin:

----------


## KryStaLitsa

Do I have to study biology now?I hate time limits when surfying the internet...And I studied the same thing yesterday...I could be a little irresponsible today, right??
........
Right??

----------


## Niamh

i ate too much...  :Sick:

----------


## AimusSage

Darn this flu.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I dont drive so thankfully i've never had to worry about running out in the middle of the night to retrieve anything!


It is a regular occurance with me, I am afraid. Books, Ipod, audiobook CDs, bags, teaching materials, left over shopping... 

I think I use the car as the extra room I don't have in the house.

----------


## blazeofglory

Should I say what am I really thinking about? It is not possible to translate what I am thinking about into sentences. I think not homogeneously and harmonically or orderly or systematically or methodically. I am thinking about the unthinkable, un-writable, inexpressible. 

Funny thoughts, irrational, illogical pop up within me and I cannot undo this.

Maybe it is what Virginia wolf phrased in her novels the stream of consciousness, ideas flowing unstoppably one after another the way a brook flows.

----------


## Themis

I hate moths. And worms. And the combination of moths and _their_ worms is enough to give me the creeps. Especially if their new home is apparently in one our kitchen units. 
Thinking if there's a way to spray them to death without ruining the food.

----------


## toni

It just dawned on me that I've never watched the film Pulp fiction. (as of yet) Shame..shame.

I wonder if the narcissistic personality disorder would be this widespread if we weren't living in the digital age. 

article here
http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/face-i...0902-f8dl.html

----------


## laidbackperson

God, what's happening?

----------


## Maryd.

Right now I am thinking, should get to bed as have to be up early for work tomorrow.

----------


## rimbaud

thinking of finding my next favorite book, have no idea what to read, and i should quit TV watching for a while

----------


## Scheherazade

How is it that one simple phone call can burst your bubble of happiness within seconds?

----------


## manolia

I want to go home.

----------


## Maryd.

I'm thinking might get off Lit-net for a few hours and watch a Jim Carey movie with my son. Back later.

----------


## Niamh

right.... maybe a couple of hours kip and get up at about 10....

----------


## Nightshade

Mwahh? 
 :Confused:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Definitely in need of some catch-up time on Litnet!

----------


## Mathor

> Definitely in need of some catch-up time on Litnet!


ditto. such a busy week, why must i spend so much time away from litnet!

----------


## blazeofglory

What I am really thinking about now is how life goes on eternally amidst difficulties, challenges, moments of raptures and pains. And oftentimes I become confused as to , and what we call very fresh today will be stale tomorrows. Man s dreams never come fully true and man knows he will die yet he does not withdraw from any activities that shows that he lives on and on eternally. Many thoughts pop up incessantly and I do not know what will come next. It is really adventurous to think or imagine deeply and of course breaking through all barriers.

----------


## sprinks

I think that things are a bit crazy lately, and I miss coming here! But I also think that things are exciting and being able to chill here for ages after exams are done will be awesome!  :Biggrin:  
Also I think the next 66 days can not go fast enough.

----------


## blazeofglory

What I am thinking about is this world is such a place full of villainy and it is really difficult to survive if one is weak and if cannot wrestle with people he will fall behind as a matter of fact. 

I am thinking that there is too much fight and slowly a few villains thru their muscular strength are taking over the rest of weaker beings. 

I think only those who are fit or can struggle in life will survive. 

Of course one should be strong enough in life or else it is really hard to live. 

Today I have been thinking about life

There is no security of any kind in life and every step we take forward is not without problems.

Many thoughts crop up continuously one after another.

----------


## toni

So basically, it's a fact that I cannot fast without my parents worrying. I'm fasting! Not starving myself  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

11pm is a little late to have dinner.

----------


## sugarcrash56

im thinking its gonna be a long day of music and homework...at least the music will be good  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

I am such an idiot! I got swayze and Russell mixed up  :Confused: 
Why do all actors look the same! 
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mathor

this week has sucked.

----------


## Mathor

kanye is a joke.

----------


## Snowqueen

Where is she ? Its getting late.

----------


## Scheherazade

Trying to study abroad is a nightmare and equal opportunities is a myth!

:-/

----------


## KryStaLitsa

> Trying to study abroad is a nightmare and equal opportunities is a myth!
> 
> :-/


sorry to hear that, I hope you'll feel better soon.

----------


## pussnboots

too many thoughts going thru my mind.

----------


## toni

I need to seriously clean up before having a good go on Litnet.  :Alien:

----------


## Niamh

the only way tea will make it into your hands is if you get off your arse and make it!

----------


## Annamariah

I should put the clean laundry to dry, I should clean my room, I should finish that stupid translation about recycling reinforced plastic or at least do something useful, but no. All I can think about is how this itch just won't go away  :Rage:

----------


## Scheherazade

How do they grow up so quickly?

Why do they grow up so quickly?

----------


## Nightshade

ok I think its time to hunt down some food, I wonder what the chances are of them having a decent curry house in this airport? 
 :Wave:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

The neighbours are smoking up again. My room smells like pot. Faaaaaannnnntastic.

----------


## samercury

Today I:

- did the laundry
- called my aunt
- talked to people I legit haven't talked to for six months
- vacuumed my room
- spent two hours on facebook 
- and another couple of hours on failblog/ postscret/ reading quotes
- read half a book I wasn't even interested in
- drew a picture
- downloaded some music (and listened to "Don't Trust Me" over ten times)
- helped my roomie and my sis with their projects 
- and did some homework

...all to avoid studying for my four science exams later this week. So much to do when there's a list of things to avoid.

----------


## Mathor

i have a lot less money than i thought i did.  :Frown:

----------


## manolia

Monday..again  :Mad:

----------


## toni

"And when the night is cloudy, there is still a light that shines on me, shine until tomorrow, let it be..."

----------


## Modigliani

Let it be! Let it be, let it be.

I'm thinking that there must be a wealth of musicians on LitNet and that they should start sharing their work here so that everyone may profit from it.

----------


## Niamh

I am not closeminded.  :Mad:

----------


## Mathor

Lazy day, but it's okay.

----------


## The Comedian

I need to shake things up a bit -- some pleasing routines are now confining ruts.

----------


## Zeniyama

I'm hungry. How about a coke? That sounds good but it's not a food. Oh, good point well there's a bit of cake in the kitchen, but that hurts my stomach so let's don't eat except maybe some triscuits (is it triscuits or triscuts or maybe I'm calling them something wrong again?). Oh well, phone's ringing now, but you must finish the sentence so let's but it's father oh well then that's different answer it.

This is just a little remark: It's amazing how coherently I can type considering how much goes through my mind in half a minute. I think I might have gotten out of hand with this message a bit.

----------


## manolia

How i'd like to be a pensioner  :Nod:

----------


## Silas Thorne

Why sleep doesn't take me when I'm not looking for it.

----------


## Helga

ohhh Simpsons....

----------


## DanielBenoit

The idiosyncrasies of other people can drive you nuts  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:

----------


## Zeniyama

Holy crap, French project. Projectile. Vomit. Vomiting saline into an undersided forseering garage door of mighty vanguish-garde. Need to get to work. Bing, bang, boom. Due tomorrow or points off, you need to get to work. Too lazy.

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

I'm thinking I don't get to visit these forums often enough anymore.

----------


## papayahed

> I'm thinking I don't get to visit these forums often enough anymore.


I've thought that also. :Nod: 

Now, where are you now??

----------


## DanielBenoit

That drier better not catch on fire  :Cold:

----------


## Scheherazade

I do _not_  like Wednesdays.

----------


## Modigliani

That I don't actually want to spend the weekend in Lyon and that [strike](despite the fact that I will likely devote the entire evening and night to it) I will probably not finish my paper[/strike] this assignment is a little too involved for my liking.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I'm going to raid my kitchen.

----------


## Helga

what a tasty cappuccino ice cream

----------


## DanielBenoit

I loooove my new pocket size anti-bacterial hand-sanitizer  :FRlol:

----------


## eyemaker

floods--not again  :Frown:

----------


## motherhubbard

sometimes I don't care about a post until it gets locked, then I really want to read the snippy, snide remarks. Shame on me!

----------


## Niamh

cool! almost 3 months 21 days!

----------


## motherhubbard

I wish my husband loved to cook and do house work.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I wish my husband loved to cook and do house work.


Does he wish that too? 

 :Wink:

----------


## motherhubbard

That he loved to, no. That I loved to, also no. He thinks I love it. For the most part I do, but I have A LOT of homework!

----------


## motherhubbard

WOOHOO! Bailey is cooking tonight!

----------


## motherhubbard

now that I'm not cooking I'm hungry

----------


## papayahed

> sometimes I don't care about a post until it gets locked, then I really want to read the snippy, snide remarks. Shame on me!



I hear ya!!  :Alien:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' this: "dude, man. . .dude"

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I NEED to get on a horse. That requires a car...damn.

----------


## blazeofglory

What really I am thinking about what sets us apart, divided, fragmented, segmented along racial and religious lines. And cannot we fly like birds freely in the sky against eternity unthinking we are political nationals. 

Why this national boundary? Why this wall? Security? Are we secured inside walls and camps? Are not houses burgled against all our security measures?
Are we really insulated from all attacks and invasions?

Are not there wars, acts of violence and atrocity on the rise with more and more police forces and measures of defense mechanisms in the world? 

Are states really protecting us?

There are outbreaks of war in so many nations, Israel and Palestine are always raising themselves against one another; there is still a great deal of insecurity in Afghanistan: Iraq and Iran have been battlefields all the time.

What has done our books of laws and legal systems to root out acts of violence from this world to make this world a safer and more secure place to live in?

I doubt anything better has been done with civilization.

Man is busied with manufacturing more and more destructive arsenals to wage a series of wars against one another.

The underlying idea is we want to reserve space for ourselves.

The world is big enough to hold us; but we are greedily extending our space.

Man is perhaps the unhappiest being on this planet despite the fact that he has colonized it

----------


## kilted exile

finally they've got rid of ricciardi - about time.

also will have to wait till avy changeover weekend is done before sending any PM's wouldnt want some to end up with the wrong person

----------


## Niamh

> finally they've got rid of ricciardi - about time.
> 
> also will have to wait till avy changeover weekend is done before sending any PM's wouldnt want some to end up with the wrong person


good idea!  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

Yup, it's still raining

----------


## Scheherazade

Ain't no _full_!

 :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## Niamh

> Ain't no _full_!


thats a lot of flare.  :Eek:

----------


## Scheherazade

> thats a lot of flare.


Oh, that is just the tip of the iceberg!

 :Tongue:

----------


## samercury

Azumanga Daioh is one of the funniest things I've ever read (and it doesn't get any less funny with time)  :FRlol:

----------


## motherhubbard

what is everyone doing? there's not much going on.

----------


## samercury

"Today, I learned to check inside the oven before you preheat it. Sometimes children hide their pet rabbit in there. FML"

o.o that kid's going to be scarred for life

"Today, I was chastised by the CEO in the middle of a management meeting for showing up late to work every day, despite being in my office before 9:00am every morning. It was my 5th day on the job and no one had bothered to tell me that the office opens at 8:00am, and not 9:00am. FML"

 :FRlol:  Fail

----------


## DanielBenoit

I are feeling a crazy  :Eek2:

----------


## Zeniyama

Art Tatum's a good pianist... I still like Fats Waller better though.

----------


## Niamh

will i wont i.... think i might.

----------


## Scheherazade

I need guidance.

----------


## Niamh

congrats on 16000 posts scher!

----------


## Scheherazade

> congrats on 16000 posts scher!


I need to spend less time on the Forum!

 :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

never!

----------


## Zeniyama

You know, I feel strange; oddly strange. It's strange how strange I feel because it makes me feel so estranged to feel this strange but then again I'm a strange person aren't you? with our strange friends and we say strange things to each other about my strange life about my strange life about my strange life about my strange life did you hear that? it went up a pitch. Listen again. Again. again...

Am I a hypochondriac or something better?

----------


## samercury

Why does applying for things/ asking people for things makes me physically ill? x__x
Can't wait for this week to be over (2nd week in a row I've said that)

----------


## Pensive

I really need to read in order to fill the current gaps in my life...

----------


## Niamh

i think a bottle of wine and a chinese is in order....

----------


## Modigliani

I'm thinking that perhaps my muse is not in fact (or is at least no longer) having an affair behind my back and am very much enjoying this period of inspiration. But then again, I flail uncontrollably every time the creative light bulb even flickers.

----------


## Niamh

Right... if i start studying at 1pm... will talk a small break at about 3.30pm and finish up at 6... should get a good bit done...

----------


## samercury

I love my family

----------


## Diego

i'm really bored, so the best things to do is to have something to eat. :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

I'm thinking I have gone crazy with Litnet, I get home from work and straight on the computer to Litnet. :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I'm staying up late, I'm such a bad person  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

I'm thinking, I just got on the computer, but I have to get off, my daughter needs to do homework. Grrrrrr.

----------


## Silas Thorne

Yes, time for food.

----------


## Maryd.

> Yes, time for food.


Yum, what's cooking?

----------


## Silas Thorne

Have to go outside and follow the nose, move towards the best scent, try not to get distracted by perfume.

----------


## Maryd.

> Have to go outside and follow the nose, move towards the best scent, try not to get distracted by perfume.


Aw, so cute. Good luck with that. Hope you find what you are looking for.

----------


## sovna

I should really be studying..

----------


## Maryd.

> I should really be studying..


Hi Sovna,

Welcome, another Aussie, yeah! (Now get to study... :Nod: )

----------


## Mathor

Busy day. Just two days left, and on sunday i can RELAX.

----------


## samercury

It's funny how one good thing can make a horrible week seem so much better

----------


## Maryd.

> It's funny how one good thing can make a horrible week seem so much better


Here, here...

----------


## DanielBenoit

There are far too many wonderful people on litnet  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

> There are far too many wonderful people on litnet


I know there is so much love here. That's what makes me keep coming back. :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:

----------


## Niamh

maybe if i write it down... i'll remember to tell him later about it...

----------


## papayahed

Temperature is relative. I'm home and ready to curly up on the couch with a good book because it's cold and rainy outside.  :Cold:  Fall is definitly here. I just checked the thermostat and it's 71 F (22C) - not all that cold. :Brickwall:

----------


## Maryd.

Time to buy a new sewing machine.

----------


## motherhubbard

I just logged into my daughter's facebook page using her name and password and wrote great things about me. hehe  :Smile:  I really crack me up!

----------


## Maryd.

Should get off Litnet and take my daughter out shopping.

----------


## DanielBenoit

^Seems to be a very caring mother.  :Nod:

----------


## Maryd.

I try hard.

Thinking Daniel is full of compliments today, but I will accept any. :Nod:

----------


## papayahed

> I just logged into my daughter's facebook page using her name and password and wrote great things about me. hehe  I really crack me up!


 :FRlol:  Nice one MH! :FRlol:

----------


## skib

I've been eating nonstop since one this afternoon with a three hour break for class. Why am i still hungry?

----------


## Maryd.

I'm thinking should do the dishes. But can't be bothered.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why is there no food in this house?

----------


## soundofmusic

I'm wondering why I can't pull away from this forum and do my other hobbies; but you all are so intriguing :Nod:

----------


## motherhubbard

I wish this homework were done...and the housework... and the laundry *sigh*

----------


## Maryd.

> I'm wondering why I can't pull away from this forum and do my other hobbies; but you all are so intriguing


Hi Sound of music, once you are hooked, you are hooked. I am what one would call a Litnet fanatic now.  :Eek2:

----------


## sprinks

The year has not gone how I thought it would. I wonder how the next few months will go... so so very busy!

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, should go to bed. Very late. :Eek2:  :Eek2:

----------


## samercury

Nooo Red Sox  :Frown:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, will go to bed earlier tonight. Feeling it today.

----------


## papayahed

:Alien: focus!!!

----------


## soundofmusic

> Hi Sound of music, once you are hooked, you are hooked. I am what one would call a Litnet fanatic now.


Hi, I guess I'm hooked; this is the third time I've visited today. Though I wish I was more familiar with more of the literature on the forum; I primarly know the American and British writers.  :Frown:

----------


## samercury

> Oh brother I can't, I can't get through
> I've been trying hard to reach you, cause I don't know what to do
> Oh brother I can't believe it's true
> I'm so scared about the future and I wanna talk to you
> Oh I wanna talk to you
> You can take a picture of something you see
> In the future where will I be?
> You can climb a ladder up to the sun
> Or write a song nobody has sung
> Or do something that's never been done


Yup pretty much it

----------


## Maryd.

> Yup pretty much it


Very deep Samercury.  :Cold:

----------


## DanielBenoit

If I take a nap. . . . .

----------


## Niamh

I'm going to see We Will Rock You for my birthday!!!  :Banana:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, missed breakfast, should eat... Tummy is grumbling... If you all listen carefully, you can hear it... Listening... grumble... grumble...

----------


## Mathor

It's time for bed. Haven't gone to bed this early since March or April.

----------


## Maryd.

Should I really be having wine at 2.00pm on a weekday??? :Goof:  :Goof:

----------


## Niamh

cant belive i actually did a 30 min workout! shame i discovered the chocolate afterwards...

----------


## Shalot

I hate calling in. I hate making the actual phone call. I can't go I have no business being there I'm not faking it but I hate making the call. I'd go in sick if I could to avoid having that conversation.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

HEEEEEEEEEERE'S UTADA!!!! 

Hard to think of her without superlatives :FRlol:

----------


## samercury

Dear Professor:

A powerpoint slide with bright blue background and even brighter yellow (or red) text is never a good idea. It's really hurting my eyes and I'm tired of squinting at the slide to figure out what it says D:.

----------


## Virgil

Glad i made papaya smile.  :Smile:

----------


## Zeniyama

Too many thoughts; most weird. But you are weird, so it shouldn't matter if you have weird thoughts or not, should it? Maybe, maybe...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

YAY! My boot is fixed! No more cold toes!

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking I should get off litnet and check out my new sewing machine.

----------


## papayahed

> Glad i made papaya smile.


That's twice. :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Have another play date with son... Am looking forward to it.

----------


## Scheherazade

Wish my bed came to me when I whistled...

----------


## sprinks

woohoo, I'll be 17 in 9 days

----------


## Maryd.

Hey Sprinks, just in case I forget, Happy birthday for then. Wahoooooo! Party time... :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Thank god today is over.

----------


## Scheherazade

Wish I could take the train tomorrow instead of driving...

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking why am I so stupid? :Mad:

----------


## Niamh

wonder where the closest computer doctor is...

----------


## Maryd.

> wonder where the closest computer doctor is...


 :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash: 

That's the doctor I use... :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking I should get off my butt and get a start on the day.

----------


## Maryd.

> I'm thinking I should get off my butt and get a start on the day.


No darling stay here with us...  :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:

----------


## selsabil

oh my God just help me on Thursday , I hope it ends happily .

----------


## muhsin

Shouldn't be browsing. . .oops!

----------


## Niamh

it must have something to do with the socket down stairs...

----------


## Maryd.

Oh, shouldn't have had all that wine last night... Oh my head.

----------


## samercury

Should really stop procrastinating and finish that paper that's due at midnight

----------


## DanielBenoit

The weekend is a beautiful thing. . . . . .

----------


## Maryd.

Omg, both of my children, just signed up to Litnet... Now I'm in trouble... they are literature freaks. :Cold:

----------


## Heathcliff

My mum is watching me....
Mmn. Yoghurt...

----------


## Maryd.

Now there's competition of who gets to the computer first, to get on Litnet. I win... :Banana:

----------


## sprinks

It's amazing how your attitude towards things so greatly affects so many other things

----------


## Scheherazade

Being cynical... or being paranoid?

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking should get off this stupid computer and go and do the grocery shopping... :Rage:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

This weekend has been an epic failure in the homework department. Crap.

----------


## Heathcliff

The glass is half empty because the other half is full.

----------


## DanielBenoit

^Interesting take on the saying  :Smile: 

I'm off to go melt away in my own apathy and mourn over lost scraps of leaves.

----------


## Haunted

Monday is the looooooongest day of the week

pinch me when it's over!!!

----------


## Maryd.

Hey Haunt, it's over for us but Tuesday is no good either and it's only 7.30am, Gosh, it seems everyday's a long day for me. :Rage:

----------


## motherhubbard

at this very moment my house is clean and my kids are well behaved and the weather is nice. 5...4...3...2....

----------


## Scheherazade

> at this very moment my house is clean and my kids are well behaved and the weather is nice. 5...4...3...2....


 :Biggrin: 

We want before and after pictures! 


I am thinking sometimes one cannot plan one's day...

----------


## Haunted

> Hey Haunt, it's over for us but Tuesday is no good either and it's only 7.30am, Gosh, it seems everyday's a long day for me.


Mary, you're soooo reassuring  :Biggrin: 

Once I reach 22:00:00 Monday I'll be alright...

----------


## kilted exile

I like days when i get stuff done

----------


## DanielBenoit

I don't own a single book of Keats's poetry, *shame*, *shame*

----------


## Scheherazade

Yes, Daniel...

I think we will have to suspend your Forum membership until you buy a copy and send us a photographis proof via email.

 :Tongue:

----------


## Helga

I hope my car will be fixed tomorrow!!!! I hate cars when they don't work!

----------


## rimbaud

good god, what should I do?

----------


## Heathcliff

I must start my essay.
I must.
I must...

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking start your essay girlie...

----------


## Heathcliff

I only need to do the plan, which I've done.
So now I'm prepared to annoy!!

Then I have a maths test in ten minutes...
Aw.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking.... Argh hate maths...

----------


## Heathcliff

I like maths.

But if my friend doesn't come, I'm doomed.

He has my workbook and my cheatsheet, both of which I need...

----------


## Maryd.

Doh!!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

WHY ARE YOU BLARING ON THE HORN!?! GET OUT OF YOUR CAR ADN WALK TO THE DOOR YOU LAZY SOD!! I'm trying to work here!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Hmm, tonight should I watch a documentary on Stanley Kubrick or re-watch Manhatten (because I enjoyed it so much) or some other Woody Allen film?

----------


## samercury

Why do I feel so tired?

----------


## ngocthaoabc

> Why do I feel so tired?


me too  :Confused:

----------


## Maryd.

> me too




Must be the weather... argh!

----------


## Nyu001

Can't handle it more. Must go to bed!

----------


## Haunted

it's Tuesday. I made it!

----------


## Silas Thorne

Did I go too far?

----------


## Heathcliff

From a logical perspective, I'm right. Studies of the human anatomy prove it, I've heard it has been done. I don't doubt that they have succeeded, no question in their determination. Although I wasn't the one to bring it up...

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking how I have become challenged by youth. :Confused:

----------


## Heathcliff

Haha. It is 9:33pm. I'm not allowed on the computer after 9:30pm. Okay then, I'll get off...

----------


## Maryd.

> Haha. It is 9:33pm. I'm not allowed on the computer after 9:30pm. Okay then, I'll get off...


Cheeky... Becareful girlie... :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:

----------


## motherhubbard

man I love steve perry!

----------


## papayahed

> man I love steve perry!



 :Banana: hahaahahahahahahaha.

----------


## Maryd.

> hahaahahahahahahaha.


Hey guys, it's been years since I've heard that name... Steve Perry is Rockin'  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## Scheherazade

I am thinking, "Who is Steve Perry?"

 :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

My case is hopeless....

----------


## pussnboots

wondering what I did to deserve a broken pipe in the bathroom and a clogged washing machine the day before going on a mini vacation.

----------


## Maryd.

> I am thinking, "Who is Steve Perry?"



Steve Perry had such a sexy voice. It almost sound like he was screaming - but nicely. His biggest hit I believe was Sherrie. :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana: 

chorus

[QUOTEOh Sherrie
Our love holds on
Holds on
Oh Sherrie
Our love holds on
Holds on[/QUOTE]

----------


## samercury

Eww- ladybugs EVERYWHERE! x__x

----------


## skib

That was the eighteenth spider I've killed within six inches of my bed in the last three days. No wonder I keep feeling things on me when I sleep.

----------


## Scheherazade

> wondering what I did to deserve a broken pipe in the bathroom and a clogged washing machine the day before going on a mini vacation.


Sorry to hear that PNB! Hope it is all resolved by tomorrow  :Smile: 




> Steve Perry had such a sexy voice. It almost sound like he was screaming - but nicely. His biggest hit I believe was Sherrie.


I youtbed him at the end. He is sooo not my cup of tea!

I am feeling lazy, moody and touchy (be warned, peeps).

I am probably feeling moody and touchy because I have been lazy and wasted my day by doing silly things (like sorting out sock drawers and such) while there were much important things to be attended to.

:-/

----------


## papayahed

> I youtbed him at the end. He is sooo not my cup of tea!


Did you check him out when he was in Journey??

Don't Stop Believin'

----------


## Scheherazade

You mean this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W9SatPrhmU

----------


## samercury

Pretending that exams are suddenly going to get pushed back doesn't help at all

----------


## Heathcliff

I got my blog working!
Now I'm just going to ignore it...

----------


## Niamh

i thinks time for breakfast. Or at least a cuppa tea!! man its cold.  :Cold:

----------


## Modigliani

"To be an artist, one must be a philosopher." =/

----------


## rimbaud

just read ^ and I was thinking he/she is an interesting person  :Smile: 
I would like to get to know him/her  :Smile: 
so hi  :Wave:

----------


## Heathcliff

The question, 'yes or no?' always seems to require more than a yes or no as an answer.

My official quote of the day is, "age is a number".
I'm pretty sure someone famous has said it, but I just heard my friend say it.
However I do think that age is much more than that and should be considered greatly, still, it sounds powerful to me.

----------


## papayahed

> You mean this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W9SatPrhmU





This one has better sound quality and is definitely from the 80's:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=barLa...eature=related

----------


## 1n50mn14

Noooo.... work! *melts into a little puddle reminiscent of the witch in the Wizard of Oz*

I'm too cheap to get my ex a birthday present, even though we still hang out, etc.
He deserves... a dead cat.
>.<

----------


## Niamh

Time for a cuppa tea.

----------


## Madhuri

I cant believe it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Whhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

----------


## Idril

I'm trying to decide whether or not to go to my great uncle's funeral. His wife died a couple weeks ago and it turned into a wonderful family reunion with people coming from far away as Baltimore and Arizona but none of them will be able to make it to this one as it's so close to the other. I am only 3 hours away, I should go and I want to go but my son is getting remicade that day so do I reschedule the treatment or do I leave Jim to be buried with so few family there?

----------


## Shalot

It's a big, beautiful, amazing universe.

----------


## Modigliani

That I'm a horrible, horrible student. =/

----------


## DanielBenoit

Mother f-ing computers!!  :Flare:

----------


## Heathcliff

The story of my life can be shortened to the words yes and no.
Then why aren't they?!

----------


## Mathor

I need to get to sleep soon.

----------


## rimbaud

me too, it's 6 am here :S

----------


## DanielBenoit

Wow rimbaud, you really _are_ insomic :S

It's moderatley 10:50 PM here  :FRlol:

----------


## rimbaud

laugh it up, daniel  :Smile: 

yeah, I know, I'm just waiting for my dream to come back :S, hard though
but no worries, will sleep late tomorrow, I have a day off, so it's a long weekend for me  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

an extra hour to get my jobs done, YAY for waking early because of freaky dreams!

----------


## Heathcliff

Yay. A postive approach has lead me to succeed.

----------


## Maryd.

I should have stopped after the fourth glass.

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am reading Dostoevsky's the Karamazov Brothers and a character called Ivan Karamazov engaged me wholly particularly his intellectual argument about morality. He said if man does not believe in immortality or God he does not have to follow any rules or codes or laws at all, for he can do anything he chooses for the consequence of his act will end up in nothingness or void and he is likely to commit any crime given he is sure that there is no afterlife or God.

There is some hint that belief in God or religious beliefs or immortality is likely to save mankind.

This idea is reverberating within me

----------


## selsabil

oh finally we get to an end , and I'm happy to be safe , I just hope the others to reach a solution , May God help them.

----------


## samercury

It feels so good to have an entire afternoon free

----------


## Scheherazade

> A postive approach


What is a "postive approach"? When one makes a lot of posts? If so, I follow that philosophy, too!  :Tongue: 


As for me: I think tonight we will have fun watching "North by Northwest" together!  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

So tierd!

----------


## samercury

Hmm pumpkin cheesecake

----------


## Heathcliff

I hate the 'check messages' button on my school email.
You press it only to be disappointed.
Then you feel hopeful again, and click on it.
Although it comes to no consolation.
You are very fed up and think, 'maybe this time?'
Then you find you have an email.
I love the 'check messages' button on my school email.

----------


## blazeofglory

Thinking about so many assignments I have to do today being holiday.

----------


## Heathcliff

I have homework to do but I don't want to do it.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking did the right thing taking a break.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am a little feeling free and thinking about strolling outside. A little relaxed and letting my nerves loosen and taking everything easy in life.

----------


## samercury

Why do I feel like I have a hangover even though I haven't drunk anything stronger than apple juice in the past week? Hate being sick

----------


## blazeofglory

Now I am back from shopping and took a super. Now I am relaxing and thinking over what I will do to night. I am thinking about reading a famous book written by Gurucharan Das one of the great Indian writers. He wrote a book recently titled the difficulty of being, a really interesting and absorbing book in which he is finding characters today which were also found in the Mahabharata, a great epic. The Mahabharata is really a great epic and he stresses that today we all must read this book for if we read this book we will be aware of what our duties are and also the consequences of wrong doings in life. 

I find this book as one of the great inspiring ones and as a banker I find many things that can be exemplary in today's business world.

----------


## Maryd.

'Tis 1.10am here, should go to bed...

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about some important issues about the universe

----------


## 1n50mn14

I love www.peopleofwalmart.com!
I wonder if anybody will notice that I laughed until I peed, a little bit.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about writing a good essay. The most difficult thing is how to write the one that moves and shakes the reader. I can write a bunch of essays, but here writing is reader-centric and if my readers like my essays I am successful or else all I write will be hogwash. This thought is carrying me now and am looking for a good embankment

----------


## atiguhya padma

How come we, in the UK, blame immigrant labour for the deterioration of national culture, yet never see how much immigrants contribute to the economy? How come we never blame foreign business, foreign marketing? And if we are truly concerned about the deterioration of national cultural values, how come we don't blame the 90(?)% of the population that aren't immigrants for not upholding our cultural values?

----------


## Scheherazade

How can one gather over 200 PMs in less than a week?

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Maryd.

> How can one gather over 200 PMs in less than a week?


Because one is loved...  :Ladysman:

----------


## Weisinheimer

will this ever end?

----------


## DanielBenoit

My brain is not working  :Cold:

----------


## Heathcliff

It is the end of an era, but the beginning of a new one.

----------


## DanielBenoit

My hair is WAY too long.

I need to stand up straight, or else I'm going to be a hunchback  :FRlol:

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am deep in thought about the books and characters in Dostoevsky.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Today I am deep in thought about the books and characters in Dostoevsky.


I know how you feel. Dostoyevsky is such a great writer! I have never encountered any writer who can tug and tear at your emotions more than him. 

Such a great writer. I'm currently reading The Idiot btw.  :Wink:

----------


## eyemaker

> Today I am deep in thought about the books and characters in Dostoevsky.


Nice to note that he's my subject in my thesis.. :Smile:

----------


## 1n50mn14

The humans are dead. The humans are dead. 
Robo boogie.
Affirmative.
Binary solo...
*chuckles to self* It's bedtime.

----------


## rimbaud

tomorrow will be a long long day!

----------


## DanielBenoit

I will probably watch "The Third Man" again. Greatest film noir ever made!

----------


## sprinks

Being 17 doesn't feel as different as I thought it would

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about moving home after getting all my day work done. It was a hectically hard day for me but exciting too; for too much work is tiresome but it occupies us to the full

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' about diggin' in to that bag of sesame sticks on my desk.

----------


## Maryd.

Should wake the kids up for school.

----------


## samercury

Worst day ever

----------


## Maryd.

> Worst day ever


Oh dear, something to cheer you up...  :Ladysman:  Just take a deep breath and move on.

----------


## rimbaud

I don't own a book of Edgar Allan Poe's poetry  :Frown:

----------


## Heathcliff

Sending emails during English is really boring after a while.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Gotta occupy myself. . . . .

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking now that every moment good or bad fades away and nothing remains constantly and we al are in flux and motion as the planet we are in is

----------


## Snowqueen

I should have stayed with them tonight.

----------


## Maryd.

I'm here... Again.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about something serious today. One thing occupied my mind as to why we are here. I am not satisfied with the theory of evolution and I am thinking about something different and the idea that there must be some intelligent designer who shapes everything occupied my mind.
I do not know whether there is or not but the fact that the world is a mystery is something that has set me into thinking.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I am thinking about something serious today.


Blaze, you should let us know when you are *not* thinking something serious...

 :Tongue: 


As for me, I am thinking I have lost that loving feeling again. :-/

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' this: Should I tweet?

----------


## Mathor

> I'm thinkin' this: Should I tweet?


I'm thinkin' this: Nope. Twitter is a waste of time.

----------


## The Comedian

> I'm thinkin' this: Nope. Twitter is a waste of time.


I'm thinkin' that I agree with you.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am thinking I agree with both of you!

 :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Back to class in a minute...stupid calculus

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about lots of things and particularly a chapter by Dostoevsky occupied my time today. The Grand Inquisitor is a chapter that is a culmination of his ideas, philosophy in life

----------


## motherhubbard

What if I fail my big, expensive test. Man, it would be years worth of work ending F.A.I.L. That would stink.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about about the Brothers Karamazov by Dostoevsky and this book moved me more than any other books. Generally when I start reading a novel I am in the habit of giving up in the middle. But this book carried me unstoppably and every chapter is really absorbing, and everything I want is in the book, and of course I have some questions, and I do not mean all of my questions got answered here in the book but at least they are addressed. One thing I found in the book is the writer was honest and he did not advocate anything he himself did not beleive. 

That is why this book is the best one, or my most favorite book, and it questions some the basic things in life. It is philosophical novel and this is from that standpoint a book which is matchless. 

This is a book that transformed me and I am a different person, that is, my bent of mind is different after reading this great classic. I wonder how this writer has acquired this much knowledge to stuff the book with. 

These are the thoughts that are occupying my mind.

----------


## motherhubbard

It's too bad I'm afraid of microwave popcorn because it's really easy to make. I wish I had some popcorn.

----------


## papayahed

I hope we don't all float away.

----------


## samercury

Oh Orgo why do you always have to make my life so damn miserable? :Bawling:

----------


## Zeniyama

"Stop, pig! Think!" "On the other hand, with regard to..." "Stop! Back! ...Stop! Think!"

I love that play!

----------


## Heathcliff

I can feel the librarian watching me.

----------


## DanielBenoit

What if nothing is to become of everything?

----------


## Mathor

I'm thinkin i will watch a movie tonight.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am just thinking how I will spend my day today. I am unplanned and have no specific agendas in point of fact. I may write some essays, and read the Brothers Karamazov which I am in the middle by now. I will have lots of assignments in my office. Streams of thoughts are flowing and I have so many thoughts and all thoughts cannot be shared and our conscience censors them in point of fact.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I _will_ get that work done!




> Back to class in a minute...stupid calculus


How _dare_ you call an art form stupid!  :Tongue:

----------


## Adorer

an essay to write

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, I wish I had 2 computers in the house.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Louis Armstrong does me wonders. . . . .

----------


## Scheherazade

Watching too much television does me wonders...

----------


## papayahed

It would be a darn shame if the roads were closed and I couldn't make it to work...

----------


## Maryd.

I am missing her.

----------


## The Comedian

Idealism is as real as mashed potatoes.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Swine flu in Green Bay! Funny, when the list of things to be paranoid about is cleared, a new one starts. Gotta start eating right.

----------


## Maryd.

> Swine flu in Green Bay! Funny, when the list of things to be paranoid about is cleared, a new one starts. Gotta start eating right.


Hey D, be wary and hold your breath around anyone who sneezes and coughs. 

Nuts, now he's got me paranoid... :Cold:

----------


## blazeofglory

In point of fact I have been thinking about many things, as ideas crop up and newer ideas at times. Now I have been thinking about what I will do in the day time, and will read a variety of things at the same time.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have so many works to do, being today Saturday, holiday, and I do not have any thing serious thing to do, I will not read even books. I will go to some places and I do not know where

----------


## pjjrfan1

thinking for me has always been a dangerous excursion. :Wink:  :Wink: 
So I try not to do too much of it.

----------


## Heathcliff

There are always people online.
There are always people offline too.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about environment. Today I have felled a tree in my orchard and there was family pressure to chop off the tree. But after doing this I was really sat at the fact that rather than contributing something to environment I am being instrumental in damaging it. I do not know I feel a little bit bored. 

We are getting increasingly indifferent to what is happening to our environment and we are mindlessly damaging our environment and if this rate continues for a certain amount of time we will lose all our greenery and will render this planet lifeless. These are the thoughts occupying my mind today.

----------


## samercury

Well that was interesting

----------


## Shalot

Thank You Captain Obvious

----------


## blazeofglory

In point of fact all I am thinking about Ayn Rand, a writer who was acclaimed immensely after publication of her famous book Atlas Shrugged and she was the one to hit on socialists so strongly and vehemently for the first time in the history of the US. Alan Greenspan became her pulpil, and he used to write regular reviews on her book. She was really a great writer and oftentimes her book was popularized next to the Bible. Today I have been thinking about her book. A thought occurred to me that if she was not so popular or if her ideas did not kind of influnced policy makers capitalism would not have flourhined to the degree and kind today it is and also we could think that the US would not be facing the economic meltdown. All this makes me think that it is always creative writers, thinkers who shape everything. It seems there is little relationship between literature and economics and after reading this book and after knowing the fact that this book exerted great influence on shaping the American mind, I think that it is creative works that are very catalytic and powerful. Today I have been thinking about all this this morning

----------


## samercury

"Mister Cellophane, should have been my name"

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, why must I get up an hour earlier than everyone else, just to have a moment to myself? :Mad:

----------


## samercury

http://nocturnal-devil.deviantart.co...ince-142164642

This

----------


## rimbaud

Oh, god, I should be studying  :Frown: 
 :Rage:

----------


## pussnboots

Can't believe today is nine years since my father's passing. Still seems like yesterday

----------


## DanielBenoit

Too bad litnet can't exist as one big city.

----------


## papayahed

Damn, my burrito looks good enough for a magazine cover, hopefully it tastes just as good as it looks.

----------


## rimbaud

ok, now I'm hungry!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Damn, my burrito looks good enough for a magazine cover, hopefully it tastes just as good as it looks.


 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

Seriously. I came about this close to taking a picture of it.

----------


## samercury

^
Why didn't you? Everyone loves a great burrito picture especially when nowhere around here makes any good ones D:

Dear immune system,

I know you've been through a lot this year, but could you please last until Thanksgiving week, I have a bucketful of things to do in the next few weeks and would forever appreciate it if you would help me through this.

----------


## Madhuri

Thank God  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Yes.. Let's thank him ^

----------


## DanielBenoit

I want it to rain, NOW!

----------


## Tu_Lips

_Keep love in your heart. A life without it is like a sunless garden when the flowers are dead. The consciousness of loving and being loved brings a warmth and richness to life that nothing else can bring._ 

~Oscar Wilde

----------


## Shalot

If at first you don't succeed, try try try again. The squeaky wheel gets the oil. my mother always says these two things to me... and both are appropriate for the kind of day I've had. and now to add my own thoughts to this train of thought that keeps going on in my head:

*I RULE*

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana: 

(had a crap thing happen and no one seemed to care and they should have cuz it was really their fault but I kept documentation and I pressed on and I am getting my way! I think. unless they're pullling the bait and switch on me now)

----------


## Scheherazade

I should be in bed.

----------


## blazeofglory

I m thinking about many things, about how today Nepal is getting trapped owing to the ongoing political deadlock, and there has been no dialogue and all want to be in power and try to grab lots of opportunities. All these thoughts have tormented my mind .

----------


## Mathor

Time to get some sleep.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking I shouldn't have had four glasses of wine... Nice but struggling to type... :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am possessed by the specter of Dostoevsky. I am reading now the grand Inquisitor and haunted by Ivan

----------


## Madhuri

if only I can sleep stress free..... it would help my mood.....

----------


## mono

****ing Yankees!  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Is it remembering or opening old wounds? Should I call?

----------


## papayahed

> ****ing Yankees!


Exactly.

----------


## MattG

Don't sit under the apple tree...

That's all I'm thinking.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I got the job!!!! I am offically a film critic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maryd.

And I managed to make a fool out of myself - one more time!!

----------


## blazeofglory

Today is Saturday and it is a Holiday and I am off from my daily routine somewhat and I am thinking about going somewhere and after finishing my morning chores I am thinking about driving somewhere. Today though I have lots of time my study less. I have numbers of books with chapters half-finished. I may visit my relatives today and mostly I take holidays differently and I want new experiences on holidays, as life has been more and more compartmentalized, routine-bound and mechanic with the same cycles I want a little bit change in the course of living.

I oftentimes think about taking a long trip and go somewhere out of the ordinary and everyday routine. Something like I read in the novel three men in a boat in which three men want to distance themselves from daily routine and go somewhere far and finally decided to take a trip upstream in the Thames. 

Of course I am fed up with everyday routine. Just getting early in the morning, taking a long morning walk, coming home taking a big cup of hot tea, eating heavy morning breakfast and reading newspapers and rushing to the office and doing the same work, commanding and getting commanded in the same usual way, dealing with the same customers, and coming home exhausted and watching TV, reading something and going to bed late and feeling sleeplessness to wake up in the morning with a lot of exhaustion.

Life goes on and on like this for me. I came from a pastoral life and of course life there was a little different from the life here in the city, and there was some different feeling for I was close to nature, and living with cows, dogs, cats, oxen, buffaloes, and working on farms taking cows to meadows to graze was altogether a different feeling and life was a little different then and of course I am nostalgic about them and by comparison I feel then and there I was a bit happier. 
Of course seeking after comforts I moved to the city wherein I have all kinds of facilities, but in a way I got burdened too with so many challenges and responsibilities and of course expectations from my parents.

Now after long time span I feel like moving to the village I grew up, and I know I cannot live the same way, yet I can feel rather refreshed there.

Today I have this feeling and thinking.

----------


## Heathcliff

What in the world is happening?!
I'm doing this assignment and is really short, ridiculously short, only supposed to be 500 words.
In my English assignments where I only need to write 700 words, another horrible limitation to me, my teacher reads it and tells me to 1,000 words at most.
I can do that. It is very restricting though. I'd rather write more.
Anyway, the 500 word assignment I have to do is really stressing me out. Ordinarily I'd write much more than that, but I'm hoovering at 300 and it is seriously disturbing me.
This is extremely weird. Why can't I write properly?!
I'm stressed out...

----------


## Maryd.

Am feeling a little nervous about ^ editing my novel... Go easy on me Heathcliff. :Eek:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I have the weirdest laugh. . . . . .

----------


## DanielBenoit

Mother****er! I just sliced open the tip of my finger.

----------


## rimbaud

I love motivational posters!
 :FRlol:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about how we can be happy in life. I am thinking deeply now feeling that I am really proud to be a man, for if I was an animal I would have to live more with fears. I am here in the city and of course the city I am in is not immune from threats, all kinds of threats, ecological threats, social threats, political threats, economic threats, all kinds of threats are there around me, yet I am happy about the fact that life is so beautiful with so many things to enjoy in life and life is full of enjoyment in fact. Of course there are insufferable things, there are pains, and abuses, problems, scarcities, yet amidst all these life is still enjoyable and this thought occupied my mind today.

----------


## Modigliani

RIP, Claude Levi-Strauss.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?! I have no immune system whatsoever!!!

----------


## papayahed

What am I gonna do with this chicken?

----------


## Heathcliff

I don't know if orange will taste good with salmon and rice. I'll never know until I try!!

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about many things at the same time; a little bit about what I will post next, and how my evening will go and the like. Outside my room is very cold, wintry things are piercing my limbs

----------


## Heathcliff

It surprises me that anyone wants to do anything in this heat... It isn't even that hot, but there I have no idea what would keep someone away from the computer for so long.

----------


## samercury

Exam my second hardest class and a presentation on a Monday morning- this week is going to be fun isn't it?

----------


## Maryd.

> Exam my second hardest class and a presentation on a Monday morning- this week is going to be fun isn't it?


Aw, good luck.

----------


## Shalot

don't get your bowels in an uproar.

irritable bowel syndrome is no laughing matter.

----------


## sovna

Will I miss highschool? I just graduated and I am unsure.

----------


## Taliesin

So curious...is he or is he not? But it would be impolite to ask, or at least socially awkward.
I know I will ask him at some moment, but now doesn't just seem fitting - but when does it? And will he be on MSN then?

----------


## motherhubbard

do ice cream and chips qulaify as lunch? Maybe I should eat a sandwich to round it out

----------


## Lulim

Why does nobody care to explain what eggnog is? Is it something similar to Glühwein?  :Confused:

----------


## motherhubbard

here you go, Lulim. I've never had it with rum

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Amazing...og/Detail.aspx

----------


## samercury

Why are there so many fish in the ocean and why do I need to know about every single one of their groups when I'm not even a herp major?  :Goof:

----------


## Zeniyama

Depressive phase over. Initiating mania...
...
...
...
...
Done!

Been a bit depressed for a bit, but now I'm feeling all happy and energetic. My wit still hasn't caught quite back up yet, though; but, with hope, I should be back to my old self in no time!

Back to the persona of the quirky artist.

----------


## blazeofglory

This moment is unexciting, for I feel anesthetized. Nothing interests me now, and I am thinking whether others too are thinking about the pointlessness and hollowness about everything we do

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking - something's gotta give!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> This moment is unexciting, for I feel anesthetized. Nothing interests me now, and I am thinking whether others too are thinking about the pointlessness and hollowness about everything we do


Yeah, sometimes I do to, but then must snap out of it before I drive myself crazy. Ever read _Hamlet_?  :FRlol:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I need to relax.

----------


## samercury

> I need to relax.


I second this  :Nod:

----------


## Maryd.

> I second this


I third it... Can I say that...  :Eek2:  third it... Ah nevermind.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I third it... Can I say that...  third it... Ah nevermind.


I fifth it. I'm going to skip 'fourthing' it.
Nah... Not really. Why would anyone relax at the top of their game?

----------


## samercury

> I third it... Can I say that...  third it... Ah nevermind.


Someone should make a relaxation thread with links to calming music and funny clips or something  :Eek:

----------


## Maryd.

Hmmmmm, there's a thought.

----------


## samercury

Should I even bother getting 3 hours of sleep?

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about something better now; It is getting evening and the thought of going home after great labor is really refreshing!!!




> Yeah, sometimes I do to, but then must snap out of it before I drive myself crazy. Ever read _Hamlet_?


I have read it so many times hungrily and I still like to read it if I can afford time

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' that it only takes a couple dead-fish to stink up a room.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I've had it.

----------


## samercury

I am so grateful for my closest sister

----------


## DanielBenoit

A strange feeling of emptiness, quietude and volcanic intensity has overcome me.

----------


## blazeofglory

benumbing, and secondly I am thinking about how to deal with some of my difficult customers, for now working for a multinational I have to first of all and above everything else satisfy my customers, and it is customers that helps us make profits and we are here in the organization because of our customers and we take home salaries or payments because it is them who made all possible and this and the rest of thoughts occupied my mind today. And what one more thing absorbed me is what kind of writer I will be in future, since writing is my hobby and I have two choices at the same time. I am a writer in Nepali and I am so good at it, and I want to be a writer writing in English too and becoming one in English, a language foreign to me and I am poor at poses a great challenge to me and what also engaging my mind all the time is writing in a language that is foreign to me and mastering it is a matter of great exciting activity. Some people call it the stream of consciousness or something and this thing is totally occupying me

----------


## Heathcliff

What do I want to be when I grow up?
I want to use words.
I'd like possible promotion opporunities.
I'd like to work for someone else.
I don't want to do a mindless repeatative task for a long period of time.
I'd rather not travel.
I want to focus on humans.
There are so many possibilities...

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about why some people are too poor and I see so many temples, monasteries, synagogues, mosques and the like with roofs for idols and emptiness. But there are so many people sleeping in the street roofless over their heads.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I might have the chicken pox  :Brickwall:  :Flare:  :Brickwall:  :Flare:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I probably shouldn't let the dog on the bed. Oh well, not my dog :Redface:

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am thinking about how will my day go? I may write a few lines and my lines will a little bit about what is going around me. I am a bit tired as I had to walk on foot to my office under some circumstances which I do not detail here. When on is worn-out physically his capacities for thinking too will wane. And I am a little glum

----------


## Maryd.

Today I am thinking how lucky I am to have my children.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am getting late for work, aren't I?

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Why does my mom always think about (making) food?

----------


## samercury

:Frown:  Why are_ all_ the classes I want to take only offered in the spring?

----------


## Nipponnay

I'm thinking that it's Friday the 13th, so something is BOUND to go wrong today!

----------


## DanielBenoit

I'm a mess.

----------


## OrphanPip

Work is boring, and I'm a terribly inefficient employee for posting on here instead of working.

----------


## DanielBenoit

My brain is not working.

----------


## The Comedian

Is there anything more beautiful than Alison Krauss's voice? I doubt it.

----------


## papayahed

I'm feeling kinda cranky, perhaps I should step away from the computer.

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I got occupied with the mob I confronted today on my way to the office

----------


## Scheherazade

I need to find out more about the Smartboard.

----------


## eyemaker

some Martian games..lol

----------


## grace86

A multiplicity of things...among them...can't get someone outta my head and the current music doesn't help. And I am also thinking of posting a new picture on the photo album.

----------


## Dirtbag

You're no fun [x17]

----------


## neilgee

I'm wondering whether to put some music on, to read or to just go back to bed.

----------


## Maryd.

> I'm wondering whether to put some music on, to read or to just go back to bed.


Option number 3... Stay on litnet and chat. :Crash:

----------


## neilgee

> Option number 3... Stay on litnet and chat.


Well you wern't around when I posted that lol

----------


## Maryd.

> Well you wern't around when I posted that lol


 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## blazeofglory

Now I am thinking about a few poems today I read of Hafiz posted by Nikolai

----------


## Niamh

really need to get the heating fixed... its cold in this office!

----------


## samercury

always so sleepy when it's raining

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, what d'ya know?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

Why does this chocolate chip cookie taste like pickles?

----------


## subterranean

Should've not read serious discussion thread on Saturady night, it really ruined my party mood  :Wink:

----------


## jhonerliz

Will Manny Pacquiao win against Miguel Cotto? ^_^

----------


## samercury

Finally found the songs I've been looking for for literally years

----------


## Niamh

another cup of tea... yes.. no... Yes!

----------


## Niamh

A brand new power supply and its stopped working. just my luck.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am in the middle of the book the Brothers Karamazov. There is a very moving account. Mitya dreamed of something and that dream vitalized him, and he breathed an air of life and that dream refreshed him and he got really amazed at the dream and while in a pool of desperation and distraction he felt something liveliness and that pepped up his life. We generally think that people are low, criminals are low but there is a point they can not be lower than that and we so called clean people cannot go higher than not. Another important thing ringing within me is the fact that every low, base or scoundrel people want to live with honor. This thing can be realized only if you are spiritually guided and on the surface things are different

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking reunions are great, until they end.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Boots is so stressed..I hope he settles in okay

----------


## samercury

Sunsets are so beautiful

----------


## K.M Roberston

Wow wow wow...this is amazing!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Postal redirection, archery club, party booking, job application...
> 
> What else? Clubcard?


Oh, oh! Library card and leisure centre!

That should be enough... Right?

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about whether by being good we can survive here on this earth. Darwin said about survival of the fittest and if we are strong enough we can survive and of course we have to fight and win and if we lose we will go extinct and to survive man must have a gigantically string and muscular physical structure, speaking primitively, today the circumstance is little different and people of course have to be more cunning and if you are good hearted you will not win and in business you have to do treachery and perfidy. If you are honest you will not make millions and you can be moderately rich but not much 

This is the idea evolving in my mind today

----------


## Scheherazade

Time to go bed. Been trying to keep myself busy so that I didn't end up getting up in the middle of the night but don't think can keep my eyes open anylonger. Good thing I can type without looking at the keyboard!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mathor

I'm broke. Maybe if i was better at spending my money...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Ernest Hemingway is my new best friend  :Smile:  and so is Octavio Paz  :Ladysman:

----------


## blazeofglory

Today so many thoughts occurred to me. I am a tutor of banking too and today I had a class in the morning on banking and I saw rows of boys sitting before my eyes with their very glum and bleak for they are unsure about there future in Nepal. You know there is a prolonged political deadlock in this country with government changing and camouflaging their ideas from time to time. I know this is not a political discussion forum or economics forum but literature is a little bit related to economics and politics in point of fact. I feel saddened by their apathy to what I teach them. They joined in the class of banking just because they are told by their elders or this is just a fashion in the city but they are insecure about their future here for Nepal is a very poor country and even if Nepal is a resources rich country and it has lots of virgin lands and it is not an overpopulated country like India and China and the main problem facing the country now is the long political stalemate and unfortunately never ever we have a government that worked in the interest of its people . These thoughts occupied me today

----------


## Maryd.

Today I visited a friend from high school days. It was nice but it bought back sad memories of my recent fued with a friend. I'm still waiting for her to ring me. So very sad... :Bawling:

----------


## samercury

Hmm really interesting serious discussion threads

----------


## Niamh

I really should get dressed, brave the weather and go buy milk, loo roll, and something for the dinner...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Is there a way in which I can physically disappear so that people will stop bothing me  :Rage:

----------


## Niamh

I really should get started.... okay maybe just one more cup of tea!

----------


## Mrig

what a co-incidence... I am waiting for a Tea break here!

----------


## Niamh

hopefully i sould have it back tomorrow... hopefully...

----------


## Scheherazade

Need to find my Ipod.

----------


## papayahed

Thank goodness I don't have to do that again for another year..

----------


## DanielBenoit

George Orwell must be the most popular author on the forums. The authors section is just filled with threads concerning _1984_.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Thank goodness I don't have to do that again for another year..


Giiiirrrrllll, it _surely_ can't be _that_ bad!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Mathor

I'm not looking forward to the 9 hour plane flight to Texas tomorrow.

----------


## papayahed

> Giiiirrrrllll, it _surely_ can't be _that_ bad!


No, not _that_ bad. I gave an orientation and site tour for a bunch of fire fighters the last three days, it was like herding cats. It was a very good thing to do but darn tiring.

----------


## samercury

Great day until my cell phone decided to act little a cry baby and ruined my plans!

----------


## DanielBenoit

I've wasted so much time. . . . .

----------


## Heathcliff

The weather was absolutely shocking yesterday. It is better today.

----------


## papayahed

It's 6:05 am on saturday, why am I up so early?????

----------


## Scheherazade

> It was a very good thing to do but darn tiring.


Well, _someone_ had to do it, I guess  :Wink: 

Can't believe I ended up driving 200 miles since yesterday... :-/

----------


## Taliesin

Well, now I know. He isn't.
*sigh*
And tell me about the awkwardness of asking such stuff and how difficult it would be explaining why such an idea came up in the first place without seeming like a stalker.

And I still can't understand how you can factorize a projection A -> A/I with a group A/J where I is a sub-ideal of J. Even if I pretend to factorise it by J, A/J is still smaller than A/I - how could I factorize that?
How?

----------


## Heathcliff

As if I can't post more than once in 30 seconds.
Once I learn how to type faster it is going to be torture.
Or I could just revise the quality of my posts...
Yes. I think I'll do that...
Haha...

----------


## Maryd.

I've only got 10 minutes until grumble-bum comes home... Eeek. Type faster...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Pleaaaaase let it rain today!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Ah crap. I just smushed soft goat cheese into my repro notes. Good thing I already know about caruncles...

----------


## Madhuri

My intent showed on my face....thats not how I wanted it to be.....

----------


## Niamh

ugh... i dont think i can go much longer waiting on my dinner! maybe i should email her and see what she wants and order it in advance so its here when she gets home...

----------


## Helga

I want sleep

----------


## loki456

another day of holidays... and the world makes sense once again!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Anticipation is killing me!!!!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

If I'm going to take another semester off, I need to find a stupid job. God, I hate working.

----------


## Shalot

I hate THanksgiving. There are no good shows on and Starbucks is closed  :Bawling:

----------


## Shalot

I wonder if I've built up enough energy to socialize again on sorority life.... :Idea:

----------


## Heathcliff

Maybe when someone doesn't email you, it might possibly mean that they aren't online...
I never though of it from that perspective.
Now I don't feel so neglected.

----------


## Maryd.

I should get off litnet and clean up this mess... Ugh!

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Maaaaaan, I'm sooooooooo booooooooooored!!!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Listening to someone whose just spent $11 in shots and drank four Buds is hilarious. "First I bought him a shot, then he bought me a shot, then she bought me a shot, then she bought me a shot."

----------


## Bakiryu

maybe he's reading it. is he? let's check! i bet he is, maybe he'll comment. comment dammit you bastard! gosh, that sounded mean, didn't it? comment!

----------


## Heathcliff

The 'check messages' button brings me so much joy, yet so much disappointment.

At the moment, it is just disappointment.

----------


## Bakiryu

YES!!!! I can tell you were subliminally influence by my thoughts, good boy!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> maybe he's reading it. is he? let's check! i bet he is, maybe he'll comment. comment dammit you bastard! gosh, that sounded mean, didn't it? comment!





> YES!!!! I can tell you were subliminally influence by my thoughts, good boy!


Lol, I'm invisible for today  :Cool:  Wanted to see what it was like  :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

> Lol, I'm invisible for today  Wanted to see what it was like


he he he  :Nod:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Grrrr I hate spammers!

----------


## papayahed

boy, that was a quick little bugger.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I can't believe it. The Roughriders lost. I feel like beating someone up.

----------


## mono

What a relief! A small E. coli outbreak occurred in the city water earlier this week, and this afternoon's testing finally showed the water as clean once again, meaning the entire Portland metropolitan area no longer must boil its water before consumption, nor purchase only bottled water for safety issues. Whew - good grief!  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

:Frown:  I want snow

----------


## DanielBenoit

> i want snow


me too  :Frown: . . . . .

----------


## Heathcliff

I have no idea why a petrol company would give away an award at my school for awsomeness in everything. Oh well... I like the idea of winning it anyway.

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am assigned to a new job in a different setting with people of different jobs in totally different work environments and the first challenge confronting me is adjustment. It has been onerous to me to customize myself to what people expect of me. I have to work as others want of me not what I want and this kind of totally pains me but I have no choice at all to evade the situation. For I have been thrown into a do or die situation. But I take this as a new challenge and do not feel disgruntled for life will be pretty dull if one does the same thing over and over again.

----------


## Maryd.

Let the petrol company give my girl an award if they wish!

----------


## DanielBenoit

I like it when night falls.

----------


## Heathcliff

There are some things that I will never understand.

Why? - If only...

----------


## jocky

I am not going to drink any more, then again I am not going to drink any less  :Smile:

----------


## stephofthenight

That telling somone they are overqualified for a job is not a good way to reject them.

----------


## sprinks

It's been wayyy too long since I've been here!  :Eek:

----------


## alakungfu

Nothing arbitrary gets to you like a chip on your shoulder from the arbitrary angel next door.

----------


## pussnboots

> It's been wayyy too long since I've been here!


Hey, it's the high school graduate!!! What's up ?

I can't believe a girl from my old job had to stay till midnight last night!! That is totally absurd

----------


## hoope

I just want everything to be over .. once and for all.. !

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Time to make some choices. And stick to them.

----------


## Heathcliff

Seems litnet is going to be my only stimulation over the school holidays.
It is really weird how people can go from spending every waking moment longing to hear from you and then spend weeks in between emails, and you don't know why.
I think my demanding, sharp, although fragile, exterior poorly reflects my noughaty centre...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Everything to going to be okay.

----------


## Mathor

it is late. but no class tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## Jozanny

It would be fun if we had a national bill day month  :Rolleyes:

----------


## DanielBenoit

It's snowing!!!!!

----------


## drakemortuare13

I haven't been on in a while so, was everyone up to?

----------


## Nyu001

I want a professional digital camera.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I want a professional digital camera.


Ohhh so do I

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking I know now, that it is final.

----------


## papayahed

I think I washed that man right out of my hair.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I am lazy. . . ... .no, but I am productive! No, I'm lazy. . . . ..well, maybe, --but you do get a hell of a lot done when you want to! . .. . . . .well. . . . .. . .eh. . . .. .. maybe . . . . .I like this post. . . . .yeah so do I. . . . .it's quite creative . .. . .yeah the whole stream-of-consciousness thing. . .yeah. . .. . . . .. . . . . and how it's meta-fictional . . .. ._yeah_ I know right?

What? Oh excuse me, I just came out of a trance  :Goof:

----------


## Heathcliff

> What? Oh excuse me, I just came out of a trance


Welcome back!!

I feel as if all that is happening now has happened before. Only now I've a little more knowledge. I could use that to my advantage and just stay put. Then again, you only live once, but in this instance there is a twice, and no doubt there will be more than that. Well, everyone's different and you never know unless you try.

----------


## samercury

Yay! Snow!!!

----------


## Heathcliff

Hey, I guess it isn't that bad.
I've got time.
I've got all next year and the year after.
It's only a temporary arrangement.
BUT IF I DON'T GET AN EMAIL BACK THEN MY WORLD AS I KNOW IT WILL TUMBLE TOWARDS THE EARTH IN HURLING TORRENTS OF PAIN AND TERROR!!
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Annamariah

What did that mean?

I'm utterly confused  :Confused:

----------


## Heathcliff

Eleven days, no email, no text message...
SO NOT FAIR!!

I just noticed, I must be a little too much of a brain box.
I sent an email a while ago, I quoted three different books just to say hello.
I should just relax.

----------


## Shalot

Right now, Janine's signature is from The Little Prince. It says, "It's such a secret place, the land of tears." When I first read the book that line always stuck out. There are lots of good one-liners from The Little Prince. But anyway, that particular line got me thinking about the "land of tears" and sadness in general. When you're sad, (and I mean really sad, not the attention grabbing "I'm so sad please feel sorry for me" kind of sad), do you really want people in on your sadness? I love that book and I love that quote and for the first time today, I had more than just a vague idea of what that means and the significance of the secrecy there. Wow. Thanks for putting that in your signature Janine.

----------


## DanielBenoit

It must be annoying-advertising-spammers season.

----------


## Heathcliff

> It must be annoying-advertising-spammers season.


For you maybe.

Nobody ever emails me...

----------


## HoOkEdOnReAdInG

I need to finish my work.

----------


## samercury

The next two weeks are going to be horrible  :Frown:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' that it ain't long now.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I want a professional digital camera.





> Ohhh so do I


And me too!




> What did that mean?
> 
> I'm utterly confused


Tell me what it is and I'll play my deciphering magic  :Biggrin: 




> Right now, Janine's signature is from The Little Prince. It says, "It's such a secret place, the land of tears." When I first read the book that line always stuck out. There are lots of good one-liners from The Little Prince. But anyway, that particular line got me thinking about the "land of tears" and sadness in general. When you're sad, (and I mean really sad, not the attention grabbing "I'm so sad please feel sorry for me" kind of sad), do you really want people in on your sadness? I love that book and I love that quote and for the first time today, I had more than just a vague idea of what that means and the significance of the secrecy there. Wow. Thanks for putting that in your signature Janine.


Good point!  :Thumbs Up: 
The popular proverb that goes "Laugh, and the world will laugh with you. Weep, and you'll weep alone" often hits my thinking in a similar way.

Back to the thread's theme, I think I shouldn't be thinking what I'm thinking right now, but I think I cannot think about another thing at the moment.

----------


## Maryd.

I'm thinking how one phone call, can turn your world upside down.

----------


## Annamariah

> Tell me what it is and I'll play my deciphering magic


Just the behaviour of some people, I'm not exactly sure what they want  :Smile: 

At the moment I'm thinking about everything I should be doing (mostly organizing my scout troop's Christmas celebration that's tomorrow night), but they called me to work instead, so here I am, behind the counter in a library again.

----------


## Pensive

Thinking how crappy the day has been.
Not at all fit for a birthday.

----------


## Annamariah

> Thinking how crappy the day has been.
> Not at all fit for a birthday.


Oh, poor dear  :Frown:  I really hope it will get better  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I'm thinking how one phone call, can turn your world upside down.


That's true. A phone call can lead to a paradox (one of those things that can cause the cosmos to explode... or maybe just a galaxy  :Tongue: )




> Just the behaviour of some people, I'm not exactly sure what they want


Ask them like this: _WHAT THE HECK DO YOU WANT FROM ME?_ and if they say nothing then you would have changed their minds  :Biggrin: 




> At the moment I'm thinking about everything I should be doing (mostly organizing my scout troop's Christmas celebration that's tomorrow night), but they called me to work instead, so here I am, behind the counter in a library again.


Poor, poor library girl!  :Frown:  But you can deal with it. You are strong enough... and don't forget to pack the axe  :Nod: 




> Thinking how crappy the day has been.
> Not at all fit for a birthday.


Happy Birthday anyways!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lads of E3

Is thinking how much of a pervert Maximilianus is.

----------


## Annamariah

> Ask them like this: _WHAT THE HECK DO YOU WANT FROM ME?_ and if they say nothing then you would have changed their minds


I'm not sure they've deserved quite such extreme treatment  :Biggrin:  But I'll keep your advice in mind in case I'm going to get frustrated when I don't understand  :Nod:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I'm not sure they've deserved quite such extreme treatment  But I'll keep your advice in mind in case I'm going to get frustrated when I don't understand


Okay, better to have the words and not need them than need them and not have them  :Smile:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Annamariah

> Okay, better to have the words and not need them than need them and not have them


Exactly  :Smile: 

Less than two hours and I'm free!  :Banana: 

Okay, free to go home and do my Russian homework...

----------


## Scheherazade

I am thinking people should take me more seriously...

----------


## Maximilianus

> Exactly 
> 
> Less than two hours and I'm free! 
> 
> Okay, free to go home and do my Russian homework...


Partial freedom seems a convenient term to define the ways of modern life  :Tongue: 




> I am thinking people should take me more seriously...


Scher, you are the _THREADENDER!_ Who in their right mind wouldn't take you seriously? Well, I do.... feel any better now?  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Why wait for something that will never happen.

I suppose miracles do happen.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about lots of things as ideas flow from me like a stream. Man is a thinking machine and thoughts spring up anytime and all relevant and irrelevant and extraneous ideas pop up endlessly. Now I am thinking up calling it a day at my office and thinking about attending a party and in fact I do not like partying for there I have to mix up and interact with the people that do not go with my taste and in fact I have to keep to it for man is a gregarious animal

----------


## Dr Jekyll

At the moment, I'm thinking about why the tendrils of our broken rivers drown our hopes, hopes that we stubbornly cling to in order to survive this illusionary waste land of ours?  :Confused:   :Frown:  As an optimist, I believe that in a time of any war, be it "inner" or "outer", hope ALWAYS exists, even though our weather-beaten mind does not realize it.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I've been invisible without even knowing it  :FRlol:

----------


## rimbaud

at the moment I'm a bit, ok a VERY nervous about a interview I have tommorow and I'm thinking of all the things that can go wrong :S

----------


## DanielBenoit

Bad hair day is every day for me.


One of my friends told me the other day that I look like Ben Stiller in There's Something About Mary



Jesus Christ I hope not.  :Brickwall:  :Brickwall:  :Brickwall: 






> at the moment I'm a bit, ok a VERY nervous about a interview I have tommorow and I'm thinking of all the things that can go wrong :S


Don't worry. You'll do great  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

If she's in her room,
I hope the cleaning's not a strife.
If she's in the woods,
I hope she has her every knife,
and hope for the mist,
the frost and rain not to be rife  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

MY FINGER HURTS!!

Ouch...

----------


## Maryd.

Should get off and let Heathclif back on... :Wave:

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm back.  :Wave: 

Everything takes so long to load.
Or maybe I'm just impatient.

----------


## samercury

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0
Stuck in my head D:... and I need to study

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

What movie should I watch tonight?

----------


## Mathor

> What movie should I watch tonight?


It's A Wonderful Life!

----------


## Heathcliff

> It's A Wonderful Life!


I totally love that movie.
Shame it was made before the song came out.

Is there a such thing as being too perfect?
No, not possible.
As far as I'm concerned you can't love anyone else unless you love yourself.
And I, no doubtedly, love ME!!  :Ladysman: 
And flowers. And music. And other things. And you guys.  :Yawnb:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> It's A Wonderful Life!


Or Capra's other masterpiece, It Happened One Night.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> It's A Wonderful Life!





> Or Capra's other masterpiece, It Happened One Night.


Sorry gentlemen, the winner is Woman of the Year (since I've already watched The Philadelphia Story and The African Queen today, I figured I might as well round it off with some more Katharine)

----------


## blazeofglory

What am I thinking now? 
Today I have to write a report on what is happening in Dubai, a country that glories in their oilfields, top-notch tourist centers, lavishly furnished 7 starred hotels, skyscrapers, man-made palm islands and the kind of lavished and sumptuous life style they live with and the like. Now the empire or the castle made of sand are on the verge of collapse and this is another big shock following the meltdown or collapse of the economies of the western world. This thought, combined of course with many others have occupied me today. Today more than at any time or epoch in history we can read things happening across the world rapidly and we kind of with that streaming abysmally for future shocks or downturns. I am confused with so much development in the world today our position is getting rock founded or shaking

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking I am a silly billy.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Physics sucks.

----------


## Scheherazade

I have no idea what I am thinking...

----------


## Hurricane

> Physics sucks.


Truth.

----------


## blazeofglory

What I am thinking? I have a bunch of ideas, streaming one after another. Ideas pop up involuntarily one after another in sequence or in an endless series, one idea overlapping another in sequels. I am not contemplating; for contemplation is a mechanical process, something that concentrates our minds upon a particular pattern or blueprint that leaves us tired finally. But the one I am talking about comes automatically not manually or thru efforts. at times I dream of making huge amounts of money and dominating all, my bosses, relatives, friends and making them dependent upon me and at other times I feel all this is of no use, absurd and incongruous for there is no point in dominating others, for everything will pass at the end of the day and then I switch to the idea of spirituality, then comes the idea of empirical science. I seek refuge in rationalism thinking that our points of view must be guided by scientific observations, not by idealistic ones, for idealism has no veracity or substance in it. I have a mixed bag ideas, as my mind oscillates from one set of theories to another every so often.

----------


## Taliesin

Feliĉan Zamenhofan tagon!
Mi pensas ke mi devas paroli iom esperante hodiaŭ tamen mi forgesis la plejparto de lingvon.

(in translation: Happy Zamenhof Day! I think that I should speak a bit Esperanto today but I have forgotten most of the language)

I wonder if I should make a new thread about today or would it be just ignored - surely there must be other freaks here who have during some period of their life dabbled with Esperanto - don't you think so?

----------


## DanielBenoit

Christas season = more spammers

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, how did last night make me feel so old? Yet so content.

----------


## Heathcliff

I tried to live in my imagination. It was fun. Didn't let me down. However it has now, JUST BECAUSE I _KNOW_ I CAN'T FLY, DOESN'T MEAN I CAN'T DREAM OF IT!!

----------


## Haunted

thinking about tomorrow...angst!!!!

----------


## Maryd.

> thinking about tomorrow...angst!!!!



 :Thumbs Up: 

Thinking I shouldn't be drinking this early into the day.... But what the hey!

----------


## Haunted

> Thinking I shouldn't be drinking this early into the day.... But what the hey!


I wish I could join you!

----------


## Maryd.

> I wish I could join you!



Thinking should raise our glasses together and celebrate a perfect outcome for tomorrow.  :Wink:

----------


## Haunted

^ ahh I'll drink to that! Thanzz!

----------


## Maryd.

> ^ ahh I'll drink to that! Thanzz!


Welcome sweetpea.  :Ladysman:

----------


## Maximilianus

:Banana:  The wandering child came back  :Banana:  Now I'll have work to do... replying  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

It is amazing how your friends always come to you for help. I love being the only one somebody can depend on, ignoring the fact that it is only because nobody else knows what is going on.
Today is a very significant day. Mostly becasue it is the day of the WEBMAIL MAINTENANCE!! I deleted everything though, didn't I? Yes I'm sure I did. I deleted my inbow, my outbox, my sentbox, savebox... Did I delete the DELETEBOX?! Yes... No... Yes... Yes, I did. Stop trying to confuse me.
It is also amazing how much trouble friends can cause. If only I was spiteful and hypocritical, well, moreso than I already am... What anarchy there could be. I'm nice though. Darn... I hate being nice... No fun...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I am a giant failure. Just, terrible.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm thinking that *Classic*Charm* is being too hard on herself...because as well as I know her, she is far from a failure.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I'm thinking that *Classic*Charm* is being too hard on herself...because as well as I know her, she is far from a failure.


That one was a joking failure haha. Though it might become a literal failure tomorrow. We'll see. Thanks though!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Bridges crossed cannot be uncrossed, but wings of imagination can take you back to cross them again.

----------


## Heathcliff

I have quite the imagination. It is so much fun. Most people grow out of their childish dreams, but I've only just begun.

----------


## Haunted

Angst. Part II.

----------


## blazeofglory

I like this particular thread more than any other, for here I am at liberty to speak of my mind. In fact if we are honest to expressing all we think this will be a more wonderful thread, but unhappily our conscious minds edits all that occurs to our minds. Minds are queer things and we think up anything unrestrictedly and unboundedly but fearing that people censor or have an aversion to our ideas we sift them making of course presentable for others to read. There are codes of ethics and we cannot go beyond those socially bordered things. Let us be honest for a while and think funny thoughts occur to us, and sometimes we are afraid of the dreams we often see and we call it a nightmare and fear to speak about them. We dread that there is something precarious and we withdraw from addressing or dealing it with. We choose to suppress them for fear of non-acceptance by others. And in fact a very little part of what we think comes thru our expression and most of what happens goes deposited or get layered deep down us, but at times such ideas or emotions become disabling emotions and perturb us. 
In fact I want this thread to be really open and let people express some of the ideas, some repressed thoughts and people be relieved of them once and for all. But we live in a world wherein we want people to endorse not only our verbal expression but also our thoughts. They cripple our imaginative faculty and that leads to a state of melancholia

----------


## Shalot

too little too late.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, this is the only time, other than short periods during the day, that I will be able to get on litnet. Now that the shool holidays are here. :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling: 

Also thinking should consider a second :Crash:  :Crash:  computer.

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' that it's almost done. . . . and (unrelated) I'm sooooo wanting to pick my nose right now.

----------


## Maryd.

> I'm thinkin' that it's almost done. . . . and (unrelated) I'm sooooo wanting to pick my nose right now.


Hey my good man... You crack me up. :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Captain_Kuchiki

I'm thinking how being bored give me a headache and I usually feel more motivated to do things during the evening.

----------


## Scheherazade

Please, please, pleeeaaasseee keep snowing so I wouldn't have to go to work tomorrow!  :Biggrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm thinking that I wish that the temperature would have stayed at -40 for another week so that it would kill off all of the pine beatles.

----------


## Mathor

I'm done with finals, but i'm in a cranky mood  :Flare:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

That Comedian should just go ahead and pick his nose.

----------


## Haunted

Angst, interrupted.

----------


## cranberry

Go for a SPA  :Smile:  thanks for the thread...love it

----------


## samercury

Just one more final and I can be done with this hellish semester =__=

----------


## Dinkleberry2010

How much I enjoy LitNet, and what a great site it is, and how many great stories, poems, and articles I've been able to read, and just being in a place where everyone is either a writer or reader or thinker or in most cases all three.

----------


## DanielBenoit

It is so hard to respond to someones empathy when you so rarely recieve it.

Funny how somebody who thinks they're so wonderfully altruistic and caring, is percived by most as egotistical and self-righteous.

People are one ****ed up bundle of wonderful, horrible contradictions.

How is it that some people are so thoughtless and some are so suprisingly thoughtful.

----------


## Heathcliff

> People are one ****ed up bundle of wonderful, horrible contradictions


Yep, for sure.

Why, if it were directed to me I'd be fuming, but instead I'm just agreeing.
Yea, to all you people out there, glad I'm not one of you.
Wait, I am. Darn...

----------


## Maryd.

It's Saturday night and I am having a few. Thinking... Should I really be drinking again?

----------


## Themis

I'm currently reading a story and while the author wrote in German, her chapter titles are in English. And while I know that "Things, you should never adept" is rubbish and it should be something along the lines of "things you never should have realized", I don't know what exactly.
I'm tending towards "things you never should have learned about/ found out about" but I just don't know.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have been thinking about my relatives who have come from a far off village and they are my old relatives and live in a very remote village and they are really are lagging behind in many respects, in education, in living standards, in behavioral patterns. Being very naive we city dwellers look down on them and frown on other every act and movement in life. We live in cities and are more educated than them and know how to talk and associate with the elite and we feel ashamed ot be related to them. 

But they are so simple minded people and there is no stench of artificiality and seemliness in their demeanor in point of fact. 

I my self once happened to be there and now I feel ashamed to be associated with the people I was related to. This is what we call values and they hold age old values and I modern and that is what distanced me from them now.

Such ideas are coming to me today

----------


## skib

> It's Saturday night and I am having a few. Thinking... Should I really be drinking again?


Any reason not to?

----------


## bleedlikeme

i have to study really hard but i can't start because i can't focus.. i've broken up with my boy friend i feel sad, lonely, desperate, stupid so much things like that...

----------


## Dirtbag

The feeling I get from not being sick anymore almost makes up for the feeling of being sick in the first place. Everything's so much easier. It's relieving.

----------


## Maryd.

> Any reason not to?


Yes the day after... Ouch.

----------


## rimbaud

isn't anyone awake? :Crash:

----------


## Heathcliff

Has decided the 'always handy' convenience of a mobile phone isn't too halpful when nobody actually wants to reply...

I demand the school server back!! Immediately!! The more time it spends out of order, the higher the increase of nervousness becomes, in thinking that I have done something wrong.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Dad just brought some junk food...Am I gonna eat that? (Probably, yeah)

----------


## Maryd.

I am thinking, what is it with me and the elipsis?... Why do I use it all the time?... Is it necessary to use it all the time?... I am an editor... I should know when - not to use it... I have gone elipsis crazy... ... ... ... ... :Eek2:  :Eek2:  :Eek2:

----------


## Maryd.

Ok, ok, my new name is Maryd.Elipsis

----------


## samercury

Yay! Snow, snow, snow!  :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

Speaking honestly, today I am thinking about different things. There was a great strike and I had to walk on foot to my office. In the morning when I was walking I felt really jubilant. Of course I was buoyant but later on I started feeling gloomy. I had clashed with my boss. I used to suppress my mind in my earlier days and there where some pressing circumstances that coerced me to behave very submissively but the circumstances I had undergone had toughened me.


I am feeling glum but I think when I take my sleep I will wake up fresh in the morning

----------


## Hurricane

Slept in way too much, wanted to get up at 0800 (which is still late) and got up at noon. Time to go brave the snow...

----------


## blazeofglory

The violent activities outside engages me thinking and in fact there are too many political ideologies and people are in the street combating and revolutionizing but the motive behind is power and nothing else.

And I am in for peace being a peace lover oppose this activity. No revolution becomes complete without shedding blood and so many death tolls. 

I personally beleive in evolution not in revolution in life. 

That is why I abhor all revolutions. I feel no systems work better if people do not evolve and what we see globally under both capitalism or communism that the single most important thing is character and if people lack it no system works.

And I am in the grip of such ideas. Since I know this is not a political forum yet this is a forum whereon we can make a free exchange of ideas to the degree of what we are thinking about and this in substance puts me at liberty.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I am thinking, what is it with me and the elipsis?... Why do I use it all the time?... Is it necessary to use it all the time?... I am an editor... I should know when - not to use it... I have gone elipsis crazy... ... ... ... ...


Mum... I've got something to... er... tell you...
I use them too...
... all the time...
I've tried backing off but... truly, I use them...

... Almost as much as commas!!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

' '
'''''''

----------


## samharris

My mind keep on thinking,something or the other
And of course keep on smiling as this Smilies do

----------


## Maryd.

> Mum... I've got something to... er... tell you...
> I use them too...
> ... all the time...
> I've tried backing off but... truly, I use them...
> 
> ... Almost as much as commas!!
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...



So funny girl... You know that the comma isn't used as much as it used to be... They are just putting shorter sentences, in books these days... Go figure ha?...

----------


## Kassiopeia

"What's for dinner today?" and "Will it ever stop snowing? I've had enough snow already!!"

----------


## Scheherazade

Hope it snows enough to block the roads tomorrow!

----------


## Idril

> Hope it snows enough to block the roads tomorrow!


And I'm hoping it won't!  :FRlol:  I want to get home for Christmas!

----------


## blazeofglory

All I have been thinking about is today things are covered up and what Medias broadcast are sheer falsifications. I do not believe in historical stuffs and for what we know of things happening in the past were passed down to us by historians and who were always patronized by their rulers. Rulers have always interests and they want to espouse their ideologies all the time and in point of fact they morph or layer ideas and events and actual happenings get buried and destroyed.
We see the veneer and we take it to be true the way mirages appear to us as things and I oftentimes become very skeptical of things written down in books. I cannot believe in the discourses of those Gurus who kind of completely say one thing and indulge in things that will give them ill repute.

----------


## Heathcliff

You know, I can look for something, never to find it, I'd suppose. Then it would just appear, leaving me in total shock. I never can figure out, after looking in the same place that many times, how it majestically arrives. Was it my own ignorance? Or was it something else? Nevermind, I found it.

----------


## Mathor

I need sleep.

----------


## Maryd.

> I need sleep.




Don't sleep stay and chat. :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

The bushfires in NSW could become a serious issue...

----------


## muhsin

My late lunch.

----------


## JohnAvg

I'm wondering what's the point of that question... :Tongue:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Why must it be in so mainstream movies that the characters are always perfectly tanned and spotless, good-looking and well-spoken. Yeah, I'm with Dogme 95, **** the make-up and the professional actors.

----------


## Basil

$220 for a Pioneer DJM-909 Battle Mixer? Wow!

----------


## Basil

What's a Battle Mixer?

----------


## papayahed

Why do we have to wrap gifts????

----------


## DanielBenoit

Free at last, free at last!
















But only for the rest of the day. . . . . .

----------


## Pryderi Agni

God, I'm so bored....

----------


## Dinkleberry2010

What am I doing at four a.m. on the internet? Why am I not asleep?

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking shouldn't have had so much to drink... Cannot possibly concentrate like this. Will have to rest a little.

----------


## chaneybean

I don't want to clean up those toys! or the packages they came in.

I don't want to go to that birthday party.

12 to go. Will I ever get to 50. Stinking rules!

this is post #41. Maybe I'll get there tomorrow. Or later tonight-

----------


## papayahed

One more mimosa sounds good.

----------


## Heathcliff

There are times I wonder why I never get any calls... but I don't really want any.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking should get off this darn computer and take my girl shopping.

----------


## Heathcliff

Maybe I get too paranoid.
Nah.

----------


## samercury

My parents are so adorable

----------


## Scheherazade

Could I just roll over and play dead, please?

----------


## Niamh

think i need to stock up a reserve of peppermint tea in my mothers house...

----------


## Heathcliff

Er. My head hurts. I watched movies with my friends until four in the morning last night.





... And it was AWESOME!!

----------


## Mathor

I need to get to bed, because I have some early recording to do up at the studio, but I just don't feel like sleeping.

----------


## Pensive

I need to get my face out of the facebook and bury it into a book.

----------


## toni

> Could I just roll over and play dead, please?


What I was just thinking. Let's make it a play-dead-rendezvous, Scher.  :Cold:

----------


## chaneybean

i <3 my brother!!

----------


## Heathcliff

> i <3 my brother!!


I love my brother!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Why is it that I am so easily overwehlmed?

----------


## Heathcliff

Right then, brb means be right back, yer?

WELL THEN WHY AREN'T THEY _RIGHT_ BACK?!

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm amazed at the moment, thinking of different peoples' lives. It makes me curious, how normal something is for some people and how different I seem. However I know they think exactly the same thing. I learn a lot, don't get me wrong there. It makes me realise how much my life seems to be wrapped up in cotton wool, and how the most extreme things to me are everyday life for others. Then there are things for me that seem so normal, then I think, 'maybe everyone else are the ones with the problems, not me.' It is possible. Most likely, I think that the rankings of severity alter from country to country. Yes. That must be it.

----------


## papayahed

Last day home. :Redface:  :Confused:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

gawd! She's so cute! I wish I could hug her now! so.far.away.

----------


## motherhubbard

I hate getting in the shower when it's so stinking cold.

----------


## papayahed

That was a horrible horrible flight, and one more to go. I'm not sure if it was actually horrible or if it was me being worried, probably a combo.

----------


## Roger100

Time to leave the office.

----------


## pygmyhippo9

I need to stop being so lazy and just write.

----------


## Haunted

will I be able to give Tiger his meds today...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> will I be able to give Tiger his meds today...


uh...you know Tiger Woods too?

----------


## Haunted

> uh...you know Tiger Woods too?


haha, very funny, just the antidote I needed! No, my kitty, he's losing weight fast and he wouldn't take his meds and I'm having a major nervous breakdown!

----------


## Madhuri

About my grandmother.... I miss her

_Aaina main hain sawal kai
Jinka koi jawab nahi
Aisi haqeeqat dekhi hai
Ab dekhenge khwab nahi
Rasta jab gummrah mila
Hum manzil se rooth gaye
Kaanch ke jaise saaf usool, kaanch ke jaise toot gaye_

----------


## Pensive

Would you really be able to keep it to yourself and not spread it all over bringing only jeering for me?
Woud you really be able to trust anything I say?
Would you even be able to understand what I want to tell you?

Is it wise to trust you with all these questions when they all seem to call you an incorrigible, unfeeling psychopath? 

Wander Vaals' forces are strange and not very trustable either apparently.  :Frown:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' dinner will taste mighty fine after that awesome ski this afternoon.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking can't wait for today to be over, so I can wipe 2009 out of my life forever.

----------


## Pensive

> Thinking can't wait for today to be over, so I can wipe 2009 out of my life forever.


Thinking the same!  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

> Thinking the same!


Hey want to hear something funny, I leave the house to spend New Years Eve in the city for the first time ever, and it poors down rain, an electrical storm, they say they'll cancel the annual fireworks, then while on the train home we see the fireworks go off. We get home, drenched yet laughing at how pathetic this year has been. And decided to have a barbie, like we had orginally planned. Thank God, it's closing in and nearly 2010.

Now I'm thinking If I close my eyes, 2009 will just vanish. Close them with me Pensive, it might just vanish for you as well.  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## pussnboots

I can't believe it's snowing again!!!!!

----------


## toni

2 hours to 2010 and I feel like it's mandatory to reflect on the year that was. I don't want to reflect on the year that was, I want to eat my jelly.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Its been raining since 4:30 and it is 8:00 now. A rainy new year it will be.

----------


## papayahed

Why did I come to work today???

----------


## Taliesin

New Year. And damn, he is so beautiful. And so straight. And I don't want anything but just hang around and look - you know, general eye-candyness - but nevertheless, he disappears at some direction and after five minutes I am left to babysit a drunken friend. 
But I'm glad - you know, instead of hopelessly mooning over someone I don't have a chance with, I take care of someone. It feels like a much better and healthier direction to start a new year with.

----------


## Maryd.

> New Year. And damn, he is so beautiful. And so straight. And I don't want anything but just hang around and look - you know, general eye-candyness - but nevertheless, he disappears at some direction and after five minutes I am left to babysit a drunken friend. 
> But I'm glad - you know, instead of hopelessly mooning over someone I don't have a chance with, I take care of someone. It feels like a much better and healthier direction to start a new year with.


That's a different view to life. I may just have to adapt to that view... Very philosophical.  :Smile:

----------


## Dinkleberry2010

I know it's kind of irrelevant--it being close to 2010 and all, but I find myself reflecting on the twentieth century as a whole--it was the bloodiest, most irrational, most horrible century in history. Happy New Year!
(I can get pretty pessimistic and cynical at times, but I really do wish a happy new year to everyone.)

----------


## Idril

I am now the mother of a teenage driver...now the real worry begins...

----------


## papayahed

I need to pull away from this computer and get some stuff done!!!

----------


## papayahed

eh, it is a holiday.

----------


## Heathcliff

I love how computer chairs have wheels on them. So much fun...

----------


## Blanket Heist

"That post above mine makes me feel sad that I don't have a chair with wheels."

----------


## PoeticPassions

wow, I have not been on litnet for months... ah grad school.

----------


## Heathcliff

> "That post above mine makes me feel sad that I don't have a chair with wheels."


It is fun. Next time you need a chair, get one with wheels. It is all there is to do whilst waiting for pages to load. The one I'm on at the moment is practically falling apart though... Maybe it's because I keep spinning on it...

----------


## Maryd.

> It is fun. Next time you need a chair, get one with wheels. It is all there is to do whilst waiting for pages to load. The one I'm on at the moment is practically falling apart though... Maybe it's because I keep spinning on it...



thinking it's time for a new computer chair.  :Redface:

----------


## Blanket Heist

"What says more about a person, what they write or what they read?"

----------


## Heathcliff

The Rubik's Cube is possible.
Although the producers ruin it for me by including INSTRUCTIONS!!
The instructions didn't work. I'd rather do it my way.

----------


## bjb

Why are these boards so obsessive? I need to go work on my writing.

----------


## papayahed

Whoo Hoooo, my stuff is here!!

----------


## Idril

One step forward, two steps back...

----------


## Maryd.

> One step forward, two steps back...


Yes, well, it's baby steps for me...  :Frown:

----------


## Heathcliff

By idolising others you degrade yourself.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, how on earth can the girl solve the Rubiks Cube in 3 1/2 days. When I had if for 3 years... Grrr.

----------


## Scheherazade

Probably this is the best time of the day... Time between dinner being ready and being served; it lasts 10-15 minutes but I absolutely love it.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking - when will I ever learn? :Flare:

----------


## DanielBenoit

God kill me now. Nine year olds are the devil, THE DEVIL.

----------


## Idril

> God kill me now. Nine year olds are the devil, THE DEVIL.


Oh man! They really are!  :FRlol: 

I'm thinking that life would be so much easier if I did not live here.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Maryd.

> ...I'm thinking that life would be so much easier if I did not live here.


You and me both, dear.

----------


## Idril

> You and me both, dear.


Is thinking there is an interesting story there.  :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

> Is thinking there is an interesting story there.


Yes, but this century is not ready for it. :Alien:

----------


## Idril

> Yes, but this century is not ready for it.


It's funny how life works like that, huh?  :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

> It's funny how life works like that, huh?


Yes.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

Wondering when I would stop relying on wine for a quality slumber.

----------


## samercury

Why is it so hard to find a fun class that fits in my schedule?

----------


## Helga

how tired can you be?!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Do I work enough? Maybe I'm too lazy. No, I never get any free time. But then again I waste it. No, but actually all I do is work and worry. No, wait, left,- right, up,- down, cancel. Shut down.

----------


## Heathcliff

Some people just don't see the world as I do. I'm sure everyone is just out to get me... perhaps I over-react, but how can such an intelligent mind be so blinded?

----------


## badtrip

*do. want. sleep.*

----------


## toni

I'm thinking of a swearword, followed by the word "sinus"

----------


## papayahed

Why, when I can't think of a question do I revert to song lyrics?

----------


## Pensive

There ought to be some good in goodbye.

----------


## applepie

Snow is pretty, cold is bad. I hate it when the temp is below 20 degrees. I can't get warm to save my life...

----------


## papayahed

ughhh Why did I take weekend duty for this weekend???? Below freezing temps and it's not going to be pretty.

----------


## Scheherazade

> ughhh Why did I take weekend duty for this weekend???? Below freezing temps and it's not going to be pretty.


But you will get to show off your bodysuit and cape!!!

I am thinking another 1000 words and I am done!  :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

> But you will get to show off your bodysuit and cape!!!


But it's underneath two jackets and an overcoat. :Redface: 



argh, still at work!!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Owww ow ouch ow ow ow pain pain pain ouch ouch ow ow ow!!!

----------


## Heathcliff

Why is it that it seems as though nobody is alive on the internet.

I know you're out there.

It would be ridiculous for me to say the entire place is deserted, however I simply can't imagine where everyone has gotten to...




> Owww ow ouch ow ow ow pain pain pain ouch ouch ow ow ow!!!


What happened?

----------


## DanielBenoit

Why the HELL does everyone love Avatar so much? I'm sorry to you guys if I'm going on a hate rampage, but people seem to be overreacting because of its innovative special effects. This must be the most overrated movie ever made.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Why the HELL does everyone love Avatar so much? I'm sorry to you guys if I'm going on a hate rampage, but people seem to be overreacting because of its innovative special effects. This must be the most overrated movie ever made.


Haven't seen the movie. Probably won't after that review.

Have you read any of the Manga though? That side of it is pretty good.

Good morning.

----------


## papayahed

I need to get out of manufacturing, back to work for me..

----------


## Taliesin

> Why the HELL does everyone love Avatar so much? I'm sorry to you guys if I'm going on a hate rampage, but people seem to be overreacting because of its innovative special effects. This must be the most overrated movie ever made.


I have only one word: the visuals. The pretty-pretty visuals. And I heard they're especially good in 3D.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I have only one word: the visuals. The pretty-pretty visuals. And I heard they're especially good in 3D.


But the problem is that the visuals, despite the fact that they're stunning as themselves-by-themselves, they are used to the most tedious and boring extent to which you can't even appretiate the work that was put into them.

Yes, I'm sorry Avatar fans. I'll try to stop.

----------


## Maryd.

Nothing... For when I think of nothing, I don't get into any trouble.

Also can someone hand me some tape, so I can tape up this big trap... :Brickwall:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Flash in cameras should be made illegal.

----------


## Heathcliff

It is 43 degrees celcius.
It is REALLY HOT!

So I'm going to stay inside all day.

----------


## DanielBenoit

What am I to do?

----------


## Heathcliff

> What am I to do?


Icecream, then take a nap. Then worry about it.

Simple.

----------


## Pensive

I hope I am able to make use of time today.

----------


## Heathcliff

I think the dog is barking.

I'm going to yell at her.

She looks cute, but she's very naughty.

----------


## DanielBenoit

It is undeniable, coffee makes me tired, esspresso makes me exausted.

----------


## Maryd.

> It is undeniable, coffee makes me tired, esspresso makes me exausted.


True.
Thinking I can drink coffee and fall asleep at the same time...  :Brow:

----------


## DanielBenoit

American Idol judges are condesending and pretenscious, though I do admire Simon Callow's honesty. I'm so glad that Paula Abdul is being replaced by Ellen Degenerates, Paula looked as if she was high on dope the whole time. Wait second, why the hell am I talking about American Idol? Idk, I just can't stand contemporary pop.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Damn you Dostoyevsky, Ginsberg, Burroughs, Hemingway, Vonnegut, Cummings! Stop distracting me from my work!

----------


## samercury

Crying doesn't help, but neither does anything else

----------


## Virgil

> Crying doesn't help, but neither does anything else


Oh Same, I hope it's ok. Shoot me a PM if you want to talk about it.

----------


## Heathcliff

Where in the world is everybody?

The internet has to be deserted, because I can't imagine where everyone I know is?

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking should have had that extra glass, your not here to talk to and it's my fault... :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling:

----------


## applepie

I've never been in a real car wreck before... They suck big time and I've no desire to repeat the experience.

----------


## Maryd.

Have had another glass... Where are you angel?

----------


## DanielBenoit

The selfishness of people sometimes appauls me, just as the goodness of others surprises me.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, it was very late last night. I never should have accepted.

----------


## Scheherazade

How come only I can hear the whispers of Snack-a-Jacks calling my name???

I will go to the kitchen and investigate this matter thoroughly.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I find it hilarious to listen to my dog bark in her sleep. It sounds like she's laughing. She runs to. I see her legs twitching and she's probably dreaming about being chased.  :FRlol:  It's adorable.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I love it when everyone's online. It no longer feels so lonley  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lumiere

I am thinking that I am very silly.

----------


## papayahed

Why is it now that I'm ready to go I've lost my energy??

----------


## The Comedian

Swish!

----------


## Shalot

I need to clean my glasses

I've wasted too much time on the internet

----------


## DanielBenoit

I HATE the facebook messaging system!

----------


## rimbaud

me too  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

I generally hate facebook :Biggrin:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> me too


Agrr, I HATE it  :FRlol: 

I mean what kind of quality is it if you finally recieve an "instant" message ten minutes after it was sent  :Flare:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Gooo Vikings!

----------


## Scheherazade

Why does desperation brings out the "best" in me?

Desperate times, desperate measures and all that?

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking... "I'm a good girl I am. Wash me face 'an 'ands before I come; I did." (From the movie, My Fair Lady)

----------


## DanielBenoit

Stomach ache strikes again  :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## papayahed

> Gooo Vikings!



Really? But you're from Green Bay??




> Stomach ache strikes again


Peppermint tea helps.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Really? But you're from Green Bay??


Well, unlike all of the immature Brett Farve sentiment going on around here, I still root for him. He's great  :Smile: 




> Peppermint tea helps.


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' "Monday, you are sooo toast tomorrow."

----------


## blazeofglory

In fact I have been of late occupied by the thought of what is going on in Haiti with so many causalities. All I feel today is man is inviting his own doom with his pillars of civilization. Civilization in fact has called into question the very monument of civilization. It has kept people more and more distant from nature and the edifices he is building is crushing him. If man still lives in the jungle of course he has to fear the wilderness of it but the city he is in is not less intimidating in point of fact. We have been engagingly been adding more and more buildings but to mash us and science has really given us many conveniences, comforts, luxuries and the like so are the troubles and menaces today and we are really doomed with this scientific progress. It is regress.

----------


## billl

> Gooo Vikings!


Yeah, man. Looking forward to next week.

----------


## Scheherazade

Should I?

Should I??

Should I???

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm thinking I have a fear of being overthinking

----------


## skib

I'm thinking it's time for bed . . . ugh.

----------


## DanielBenoit

It's 12:50 AM. Working on exams. Reading Dostoyevsky. This is fun  :Biggrin: 


That said, it is dangerous to stay up this late, I start getting dark thoughts around this hour.

----------


## heroman

I'm thinking I have a fear of being overthinking..

so am I. i cannot stop thinking of my future, and the current situation im in. so



so now, i think of having a nice shower in rain,.... lollz

----------


## Snowqueen

Its very cold, I should take a cup of tea now.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking shouldn't have had that last Cruiser? Struggling to see the keys.

----------


## Maximilianus

> i cannot stop thinking of my future, and the current situation im in.


Neither can I.




> so now, i think of having a nice shower in rain,.... lollz


That sounds perfect  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I'm going to the dentist, and I'm TERRIFIED  :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## The Comedian

Can a Jewish kid go to a Catholic elementary school and still stay Jewish? This question is very much on my mind.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Can a Jewish kid go to a Catholic elementary school and still stay Jewish? This question is very much on my mind.


Hmm, having been to a Catholic elementary school I could say from experience that the less strict and more tolerant schools (like the one I went to) would let any person of any religion go, just as long as they participate in the religious studies and are "open to accept our Holy Mother's blessing" or something like that.

So to answer your question I would have to say yes and no; yes because I'm sure most of the schools would accept him, and no because I'm sure they would be expecting him to convert sometime.

(Again, the only experience I have with this is from my experience as a child so I may not be entirely correct.)

----------


## The Comedian

> Hmm, having been to a Catholic elementary school I could say from experience that the less strict and more tolerant schools (like the one I went to) would let any person of any religion go, just as long as they participate in the religious studies and are "open to accept our Holy Mother's blessing" or something like that.
> 
> So to answer your question I would have to say yes and no; yes because I'm sure most of the schools would accept him, and no because I'm sure they would be expecting him to convert sometime.
> 
> (Again, the only experience I have with this is from my experience as a child so I may not be entirely correct.)


Thanks for your thoughts here Daniel. We're really thinking about sending our daughter to a Catholic elementary because the local public schools here are getting worse due to a poor state funding structure and (sorry, but it's true) an overall arch-conservative anger at any and all things associated with government. No school referendums ever pass. Ever. The papers feature letters about "goddamn teachers just want a raise"; "fire all the administrators" "things were fine when I went to school in the '60s"; "close the pool; it's too expensive; the kids can just swim in the lake". . .and on and on and on. . . . :Flare: 

In truth, our family is half-Jewish. And secular at that. I think we just want our girls to be able to maintain an identity as "Jewish" while getting the superior education at the Catholic school. And, based on my research the Catholic school is fairly easy with teaching of dogma, so I don't think that there will be an active or aggressive effort at conversion. Hell, several of the people we know who send their kids there aren't Catholic at all. One of 'em is a Sikh Indian.

----------


## papayahed

> Thanks for your thoughts here Daniel. We're really thinking about sending our daughter to a Catholic elementary because the local public schools here are getting worse due to a poor state funding structure and (sorry, but it's true) an overall arch-conservative anger at any and all things associated with government. No school referendums ever pass. Ever. The papers feature letters about "goddamn teachers just want a raise"; "fire all the administrators" "things were fine when I went to school in the '60s"; "close the pool; it's too expensive; the kids can just swim in the lake". . .and on and on and on. . . .
> 
> In truth, our family is half-Jewish. And secular at that. I think we just want our girls to be able to maintain an identity as "Jewish" while getting the superior education at the Catholic school. And, based on my research the Catholic school is fairly easy with teaching of dogma, so I don't think that there will be an active or aggressive effort at conversion. Hell, several of the people we know who send their kids there aren't Catholic at all. One of 'em is a Sikh Indian.


I have the same experience as Daniel, we had kids in my classes that were different religions or not religious at all. I don't remember anybody trying to convert them. Although I do remember once in the fourth grade Sr. Fabiola asking that anybody that didn't go to chuch to raise their hand then she asked us to explain why we didn't go.  :Cold:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Yeah, man. Looking forward to next week.


Really digging that avatar  :Thumbs Up: 


Exams, exams, exams.

----------


## Shannanigan

I'm baaaAAAaaacckkk!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Beethoven's 9th symphony is the greatest piece of music ever concieved by mankind.

----------


## Shannanigan

> Beethoven's 9th symphony is the greatest piece of music ever concieved by mankind.


Did you count Sir Mix-A-Lot's "Baby Got Back" in that analysis? I think it deserves a fair chance...

----------


## Scheherazade

Yep, yep, yeah... It would probably have gone to my head anyway... I am surely better off this way... 

 :Frown:  

 :Mad:   :Mad: 

 :Rage:   :Rage:   :Rage:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Did you count Sir Mix-A-Lot's "Baby Got Back" in that analysis? I think it deserves a fair chance...


Well NYcNC's "Bye Bye Bye" came in close . .. . .. . .

----------


## Paulclem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs

This is THE BEST. No Question.

----------


## Scheherazade

I need a good night's sleep.

----------


## Shannanigan

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs
> 
> This is THE BEST. No Question.


They spelled the title wrong! It's "Shuddupa You Face"

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Did you count Sir Mix-A-Lot's "Baby Got Back" in that analysis? I think it deserves a fair chance...


 :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, why are was it so draining? And why did it have to take all day?

----------


## applepie

Stop worrying yourself sick. Everything always works out one way or another.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am probably over-reacting but I am demotivated now. :-/

----------


## DanielBenoit

Federico Fellini and David Lynch have the same birthday? Weird.

----------


## papayahed

> I'm baaaAAAaaacckkk!



Alllllll riiiiiiiiggghhhttttt!!!!

----------


## Veho

> Federico Fellini and David Lynch have the same birthday? Weird.


I'm thinking it's strange how I'd never heard of Fellini up until tonight. A book I'm reading mentioned his name and now I come on this thread and here he is again. I find little coincidences like this delightful, no matter how trivial they may be.

----------


## applepie

> I am probably over-reacting but I am demotivated now. :-/


Don't be demotivated Scher, things will look up eventually. They always do :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

If I had wings. . . . . ohh man.

----------


## Heathcliff

> If I had wings. . . . . ohh man.


You want to fly?

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about why things happen the way they do. I wonder why I do what I do?

----------


## pussnboots

does my husband really need 32 + pair of pants ?

----------


## Scheherazade

> You want to fly?


Noooo... He was a little peckish so he was dreaming of some KFC chicken wings...

 :Tongue: 


> Don't be demotivated Scher, things will look up eventually. They always do


Thank you, Meg  :Smile:  

Sometimes, missed opportunities are missed opportunities, though... They don't come back  :Frown:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Noooo... He was a little peckish so he was dreaming of some KFC chicken wings...


Hahahahaha, good one.

----------


## applepie

> Thank you, Meg  
> 
> Sometimes, missed opportunities are missed opportunities, though... They don't come back


Missed opportunities don't come back, but new ones have this funny way of making themselves known. All too often, I find that the new ones turn out to be what I really needed, not necessarily wanted, but needed. I hope that things look up for you soon.

----------


## bjb

how I earned the tides changing in my favour

----------


## Heathcliff

Aw. I was so overly confident. Then I remembered I could read. I read. Then I wasn't happy.

----------


## Maryd.

Oh no, not another one... They are coming out of the woodwork. :Flare:

----------


## applepie

Is it too early to be ready to have the day over when your day just started???

----------


## blazeofglory

In fact I am thinking about what I maybe doing tomorrow, for tomorrow is holiday and that where I will spend my time is something occupying me totally.

I have no any special thing to do. Of course I am not going to do the mountings thing that is what I hate and not doing the routine thing is also noy easy for it is convenient to do it

----------


## The Comedian

What do we have for lunch?

----------


## JackieGinger

I wonder when will I post for the 666th time? No, I'm not into such numbers, just seen that the last was my 66th...

----------


## Scheherazade

> Missed opportunities don't come back, but new ones have this funny way of making themselves known. All too often, I find that the new ones turn out to be what I really needed, not necessarily wanted, but needed. I hope that things look up for you soon.


Thank you, Meg. Your optimism is enough to put a smile on my face - if nothing else does  :Smile: 


I am thinking I am glad that I did not give up. At least, I have given it a chance...

----------


## Virgil

> does my husband really need 32 + pair of pants ?


Maybe he's got a lot of legs.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

I think all of the voice-rolling in modern singing is either good or drastically bad. I like it in songs like Yellow Submarine - The Beatles but I don't like in the song Many Rivers to Cross - Annie Lennox.

Maybe I just don't appreciate it enough, but it is one of those things I'd never buy an album of. By the time I'd be at Track 20 it would sound like shrieking and caterwauling. That's just me though.

----------


## applepie

Is there anything else I can touch that will break this week???

----------


## Satan

Which is worse: the futility of existence or the cognizance of it?

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Which is worse: the futility of existence or the cognizance of it?


Knowledge of futility does not come about without cognizance, and thus the two cannot be had without the other, that is if one comes to the conclusion that cognizance implies a realization of futility.

----------


## Satan

> Knowledge of futility does not come about without cognizance, and thus the two cannot be had without the other, that is if one comes to the conclusion that cognizance implies a realization of futility.


Indeed. Does consciousness add any meaning to otherwise futile existence? What purpose can pain possibly fulfill if I can't feel it? It certainly is no empirical evidence, but can existence be futile (or otherwise) without the cognizance of it?

----------


## Heathcliff

Back to the voice-rolling thing, which I cannot seem to clear from my mind, check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3bmuzFugiY

That is Guy Sebastion, winner of the first Australian Idol, singing the song What a Wonderful World.

It was considered absolutely brilliant, and I find it very good too.

Only it is a little too much rolling, as far as I'm concerned.

Almost laughable.

----------


## Nyu001

What a mess of cables I have here!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Indeed. Does consciousness add any meaning to otherwise futile existence? What purpose can pain possibly fulfill if I can't feel it? It certainly is no empirical evidence, but can existence be futile (or otherwise) without the cognizance of it?


Everything begins at cognizance, and thus epistemic modes of inquiry are the only ways to look into the world, as oppose to looking introvertedly, which is what philosophy does.

----------


## papayahed

time for a nap?

----------


## Idril

Here we go again, 2 days of school and his health is already a mess.  :Brickwall:

----------


## Maryd.

> Here we go again, 2 days of school and his health is already a mess.


It's always the way Idril... My son always gets sick either the first of second day of school.  :Brickwall:  It's like an appointment. Ah well keep him warm and happy. He'll be up and running around before you know it.

----------


## Idril

I took him out last semester because there was so much junk going around and he kept getting sick. He has Crohn's Disease and the treatment he receives to control that suppresses his immune system something fierce, then he gets sick and has to take antibiotics, which in turn screws up his gut, which necessitates more treatment and it's just this frustrating cycle. He hasn't been sick since I took him out, he even grew a couple inches which is HUGE for adolescents with this disease and now he's back and he's had a bad Crohn's flare which was bad enough to require an infusion _and_ prednisone and he's come down with what I suspect is either strep throat or bronchitis within one week. I take him into the doctor tomorrow and I have no doubt they will put him on antibiotics and the whole dang thing will start all over again...this kid is never going to graduate.

----------


## Maryd.

> I took him out last semester because there was so much junk going around and he kept getting sick. He has Crohn's Disease and the treatment he receives to control that suppresses his immune system something fierce, then he gets sick and has to take antibiotics, which in turn screws up his gut, which necessitates more treatment and it's just this frustrating cycle. He hasn't been sick since I took him out, he even grew a couple inches which is HUGE for adolescents with this disease and now he's back and he's had a bad Crohn's flare which was bad enough to require an infusion _and_ prednisone and he's come down with what I suspect is either strep throat or bronchitis within one week. I take him into the doctor tomorrow and I have no doubt they will put him on antibiotics and the whole dang thing will start all over again...this kid is never going to graduate.


Why is life so unkind?

----------


## applepie

> I took him out last semester because there was so much junk going around and he kept getting sick. He has Crohn's Disease and the treatment he receives to control that suppresses his immune system something fierce, then he gets sick and has to take antibiotics, which in turn screws up his gut, which necessitates more treatment and it's just this frustrating cycle. He hasn't been sick since I took him out, he even grew a couple inches which is HUGE for adolescents with this disease and now he's back and he's had a bad Crohn's flare which was bad enough to require an infusion _and_ prednisone and he's come down with what I suspect is either strep throat or bronchitis within one week. I take him into the doctor tomorrow and I have no doubt they will put him on antibiotics and the whole dang thing will start all over again...this kid is never going to graduate.


I'm sorry Idril. Have you considered letting him enroll in an online based schooling program? I know a few teens that are doing one in lieu of homeschooling, and they seem to like it well enough. It may be a good alternative way to see to both his health and his schooling. Regardless, I hope that things get better soon.

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' about the stupid meeting that I should go to. . . . . *grumble*

----------


## Scheherazade

I am pretty much sure I am gonna regret this...

----------


## Idril

> I'm sorry Idril. Have you considered letting him enroll in an online based schooling program? I know a few teens that are doing one in lieu of homeschooling, and they seem to like it well enough. It may be a good alternative way to see to both his health and his schooling. Regardless, I hope that things get better soon.


We have a meeting coming up next week where we will discuss our options. He has been taking some online classes but we pay for them...a LOT! so doing the rest of his schooling that way just wouldn't be a possibility. Some schools do have it available for free but I don't think ours are set up that way, unfortunately.

----------


## Scheherazade

Please, please, please!!!

----------


## papayahed

:Crash:  :Flare: Arrogant engineers can suck it. :Brickwall:  :Brickwall:

----------


## Shannanigan

If I can't train this dog, there's no way I can have children...

----------


## Scheherazade

> If I can't train this dog, there's no way I can have children...


Or you can have both at the same time and let them "train" each other...

 :Tongue:

----------


## Shannanigan

> Or you can have both at the same time and let them "train" each other...


You just want frustrated posts of "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHH HHHHHHHH" in the future of this thread, don't you?

----------


## applepie

Did I really just lose two days of work???? I think I did and I don't know if I want to be mad or just cry...

----------


## Scheherazade

I am not filling another application form... 

Well, at least not until someone else asks me to again.

----------


## Heathcliff

Argh. My head hurts. The life has drained from me.

----------


## Satan

> Argh. My head hurts. The life has drained from me.


Why so serious?

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking... Life is a serious issue.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about what I will do tomorrow. I have an assignment and of course it is rather tedious and I cannot do away with this and there is a deadline too.

----------


## Mathor

i haven't been on here in a while.

----------


## applepie

I really don't feel like doing this today, but if I don't work on it now I'll just be working on it tonight.

----------


## TinCan

Can this class end so I can have some food? I'M STARVING!!!

----------


## Satan

At least you got your name right.  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

pfffwwwww!!! Finally!!!

----------


## TinCan

I should really get back to work... maybe I should get a Hot Pocket...

----------


## papayahed

Is only working 11 days a month worth having to run into burning buildings?

----------


## Scheherazade

Not a single bruise and 13 golds!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## novlist*star*

*what the grade I'll get in drama course*. :Frown:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking finally, but it's far too late. :Bawling:

----------


## samercury

Why is it so cold?

----------


## DanielBenoit

My eyes are feeling numb. I think I'm getting a migrane. #[email protected]%!

----------


## applepie

:Banana:  That's what is going on in my head right now. I just got a very much needed pick me up so yeah...

 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Lacra

I am too tired to read, to think, even to sleep.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nowhere to hide anymore... I need to face the music...

Where is snow when you need it???

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, been away from litnet today and miss it. :Wave:

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh... Suspense is a complex thing. It is a solitary sensation, although it is well able to consume your body in its entirety, making every day functions seems like a chore, only until your curiousity has been assured.

Then again, is not knowing such a bad thing?

----------


## Heathcliff

AS IF I WAS JUST TOLD TO TURN THE BASS DOWN!!!

Not fair...

----------


## Maryd.

Lifes not fair, we must all do things we don't want to... Like I was told to go into the water, because everyone else was... Grrr.

----------


## DanielBenoit

On bad hair days why do I look like Dim from A Clockwork Orange?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Lifes not fair, we must all do things we don't want to... Like I was told to go into the water, because everyone else was... Grrr.


But what if I drowned in the ankle-deep water? You need to save me.

The school email isn't working and school starts tomorrow. Knowing my luck they've changed my password like they did last year. Oh well, I'll find out tomorrow.

To do list for tomorrow:
- Ask PE office where I can get the PE workbook,
- buy PE workbook from Campus Office before everyone else does,
- bother teacher for choir indemnity form,
- borrow library book,
- argue with at least on person about the importance of a healthy breakfast,
- get through an English class without getting into an arguement like last year,
- ask other students about the knitting needles I'm supposed to collect back for a teacher,
- leave knitting needles at Campus Office with sticky-note to the teacher,
- find my sticky-notes.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I'm sick and tired that nobody (in real life) takes me seriously because of my age.

----------


## Jazz_

It's too hot to move  :Eek:

----------


## Heathcliff

Today to do list:
- Eat,
- fix all of my school books,
- remove remnants of nailpolish,
- have shower,
- polish school shoes,
- straighten hair,
- scavenge through blazer pockets,
- wait by the phone for something exciting,
- go to sleep at wrong end of my bed.

You know, they say writing lists is a sign of madness.

----------


## Maryd.

Why must I?

----------


## Shalot

I'm hungry. there's no pre-made food here I want. I can't drive in the snow. what should I convince myself to eat. I'm hungry but not enough to just eat anything.

----------


## Snowqueen

My sweet cousins are waiting for me, I should leave now.

----------


## sprinks

These next 8 and a bit months are possibly going to be incredibly difficult. I get so sick of playing by their rules because I'm not legally an adult, especially when they go and change the rules behind my back, and if I did half the stuff they do, I'd not be allowed to leave the house for the next 8 and a bit half months, but they have seemingly NO problem with causing me problems and making me late.

----------


## Maryd.

I have eaten you horses... Huauauauaaaaaa

----------


## Taliesin

I have thought and found that the optimal transportation vehicle for me is a Segway.

----------


## Lacra

Thinking how to help out my best friend. She is in a hard situation back in our country and I am here and I can't help her at all.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

Why arent there beds in airports for transit passangers who have a long wait... oh and showers. showers would be good.

----------


## Shalot

i don't wanna

----------


## blazeofglory

I have been thinking about the visit I have made a few days ago to a very remote village of my country and the kind of interaction I had with them. This was a wonderful reminiscence in my life, and it in fact vitalized me, and gave the courage to face difficulty that comes in my way. Those villagers I have came across lived difficultly for they had to walk miles and miles just fetch a sack of salt and kerosene they use for lamps, for there is no electrification, no TV, and even a radio is a great entertainer and luxury. Owning a radio is a matter of prestige in that part. 

I have stayed a few days with them and tried to closely interact with them.

----------


## Hurricane

> I have been thinking about the visit I have made a few days ago to a very remote village of my country and the kind of interaction I had with them. This was a wonderful reminiscence in my life, and it in fact vitalized me, and gave the courage to face difficulty that comes in my way. Those villagers I have came across lived difficultly for they had to walk miles and miles just fetch a sack of salt and kerosene they use for lamps, for there is no electrification, no TV, and even a radio is a great entertainer and luxury. Owning a radio is a matter of prestige in that part.


Funnily enough, I went to a really great lecture just last week by an anthropologist who lived for over a year in a very rural village in Russia, in a place very similar to what you just described. There was no running water, a couple people had TVs (but only got two state-run stations), and no machinery for their farms. A field it would take a US farmer maybe a day to hay took them a month and each family's entire efforts went to supporting a single cow which gave them basically everything they needed to survive, but nothing beyond. 

These people did not consider themselves poor. I have friends who complain when someone messes up their order at Wendy's. It's all about perspective.

----------


## kilted exile

decisions, decisions, decisions...........

----------


## Niamh

> decisions, decisions, decisions...........


lots and lots of decisions...

----------


## Scheherazade

Recurring thought: I can't stand it.

Thought of the moment: Should have gone to bed two hours ago.

----------


## Veho

Why has it taken me about 2 hours to write 47 words of complete waffle, even though 47 words isn't enough words to really be classed as waffle. :Frown:   :Confused:   :Bawling:   :Cold:   :Eek:   :Redface:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Blush:   :Frown:   :Brickwall:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Eek:

----------


## Maryd.

I hate thinking, it hurts my head. :Eek2:

----------


## Heathcliff

I just figured out that when someone says something they mean it.
Like, even if you don't believe someone, they might be tellilng the truth.
WAIT!!
I just had a sudden epiphany, maybe I'm not trusting enough and I'm the one with the problem, not everyone else. It is all clear now.
Wait... Nope, I changed my mind. I'm still going to try and trust my friends more but I'm certain it is everyone else's fault rather than my own.

----------


## Maryd.

> I just figured out that when someone says something they mean it.
> Like, even if you don't believe someone, they might be tellilng the truth.
> WAIT!!
> I just had a sudden epiphany, maybe I'm not trusting enough and I'm the one with the problem, not everyone else. It is all clear now.
> Wait... Nope, I changed my mind. I'm still going to try and trust my friends more but I'm certain it is everyone else's fault rather than my own.



Of course my dear... There is nothing wrong with my baby.  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Of course my dear... There is nothing wrong with my baby.


Yea, alright. I never said there was anything wrong with me. Now, you of all people know how much I love myself...

I like music. I need to practise.

----------


## blazeofglory

> Funnily enough, I went to a really great lecture just last week by an anthropologist who lived for over a year in a very rural village in Russia, in a place very similar to what you just described. There was no running water, a couple people had TVs (but only got two state-run stations), and no machinery for their farms. A field it would take a US farmer maybe a day to hay took them a month and each family's entire efforts went to supporting a single cow which gave them basically everything they needed to survive, but nothing beyond. 
> 
> These people did not consider themselves poor. I have friends who complain when someone messes up their order at Wendy's. It's all about perspective.


It is of course all about perspectives. What we call richness and contentment is relative and some people with the kind of life you have mentioned are really happy and others becoming filthy rich are not contented.

I have seen so many families in some villages of Nepal and they are happier than those who are rich and live very lavishly in the city.

----------


## muhsin

My ailing Dad. . .

----------


## The Comedian

^ health to you and your dad

I'm thinkin' this: pencil or pen?

----------


## muhsin

Thanks

----------


## Lacra

Thinking about life and death... One of the richest men here in Cairo ( he owns luxury cities builded as big areas inside Cairo) was found guilty of murdering his girlfriend and they are going to hang him. This is another face of a different perspective, isnt 'it?

----------


## blazeofglory

Today is my weekend and I am planning for the holiday

----------


## Niamh

i should just go to bed and lug all my stuff into work tomorrow.

----------


## Heathcliff

My right leg is moving without my consent.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about what I am doing next.

----------


## papayahed

It's amazing that an explosion could be heard so far away and there not be any injuries.

----------


## Scheherazade

_The best lack all conviction, while the worst 
Are full of passionate intensity._

----------


## wlz

Will I go out and get pissed?

----------


## Basil

Did Jermac_ choose_ to become Dinkleberry2010, Drama Queen, or was this transmogrification caused by mischievous faeries?

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about attending a party today

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking how sad it must have been for him...

----------


## papayahed

Can I have two?:

1) When is the next time I'll be at Macy's to return this stupid purse???

2) Some people really are their own worst enemy.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about Scher's new signature.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I am thinking about Scher's new signature.


What a coincidence! I think about my signature quite often too...

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

I'm not watching the game

----------


## papayahed

Good for the Saints.

----------


## Hurricane

Awesome game, Saints. They took risks and played with heart, and it was great to see it rewarded.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about the character of Mitya in the Brothers Karamazov

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about taking a nap now

----------


## Maximilianus

About how meaningful it might be to think

----------


## DanielBenoit

Bloody effing essay!

----------


## Scheherazade

Purposes of text

----------


## Niamh

its almost wednesday!  :Banana:

----------


## Zeniyama

Thinking about this one girl who makes my day every time I get to talk with her.

...Also thinking I should make an attempt to get back into the writing groove.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thinking about this one girl who makes my day every time I get to talk with her.


Curiously I was thinking similarly. Is she someone from Lit Net? I'm not asking for names though  :Tongue:

----------


## Hurricane

What to do with my snow day tomorrow: catch up on school work, or go work out and relax all day...

----------


## Zeniyama

> Curiously I was thinking similarly. Is she someone from Lit Net? I'm not asking for names though


No, she's not anyone from Lit Net; she's somebody that I met at school last semester...
And thankfully, in regard to what I said earlier, I still get to talk with her every day this semester.

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

Why is the "Serious Discussions" Sub-Forum headed by such a funny-looking cat?

How can I take any of those threads seriously when every time I set eyes upon "Serious Cat" I burst out laughing?!?

Adorable.... frightfully misplaced; but adorable.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking must hurry, have to pick the kids up from school.

----------


## stephofthenight

That it is terribly ironic, that it's a literature site, distracting me from writing my english paper

----------


## Maximilianus

Bleeding effing thinking, pointless and still thinking  :Frown: 




> No, she's not anyone from Lit Net; she's somebody that I met at school last semester...
> And thankfully, in regard to what I said earlier, I still get to talk with her every day this semester.


Good luck then  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

I should stop slouching. It would do me wonders.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, I must make some very serious changes!

----------


## samercury

Yes! Snow day!!

----------


## Virgil

> Yes! Snow day!!


 :Svengo:  I take it you don't have to shovel.  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

Thinking of a question I came across a book: Is thinking possible without language ?

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Thinking of a question I came across a book: Is thinking possible without language ?


Oh wow! What book was it? This is my specialty Toni!  :Biggrin:  yay!

Have you ever read any Wittgenstein or Derrida?

----------


## toni

> Oh wow! What book was it? This is my specialty Toni!  yay!
> 
> Have you ever read any Wittgenstein or Derrida?



Just some old, college Philosophy textbook. 
And no, I haven't read Wittgenstein or Derrida
 :Svengo:

----------


## samercury

> I take it you don't have to shovel.


Of course not, it's one of the few good things about not being home  :Tongue:

----------


## Snowqueen

I should turn this thing off now.

----------


## Janine

I should go back to bed (I am tired and I have a headache) and watch the snow falling...that would be cozy. I am also wondering how much more we will be getting this year...?

----------


## Maryd.

I should wake the kids for school.

----------


## Lacra

I need to re-read some books in order to refresh my weak memory.

----------


## papayahed

This is what happens when I ask for help!!  :Banghead:  :Mad5:  :Smash:  :Puke:  :Flare:

----------


## Niamh

I should really go to bed... especially seeing as the reason i was up late left about and hour and a half ago...

----------


## AimusSage

"Sleep is good, the awaken the next day is even better"

That's a quote.... I quote myself. I am an egomaniac.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> "Sleep is good, the awaken the next day is even better"
> 
> That's a quote.... I quote myself. I am an egomaniac.


have you been drinking... too? :Goof:

----------


## AimusSage

> have you been drinking... too?


Maybe a bit of whisky, I have a sore throat, it's the best medicine.  :Angel: 

Wow, all new smilies.  :Angelsad2:  :Crazy:  :Leaving:  :Piggy:  :Biggrinjester:  :Troll: :sifone: :CoolgleamA:  :Party:  :Beatdeadhorse5:   :Iagree:

----------


## Niamh

> Maybe a bit of whisky, I have a sore throat, it's the best medicine. 
> 
> Wow, all new smilies. :sifone:


I'll take that as a yes then.

----------


## AimusSage

> I'll take that as a yes then.


Didn't you say you were going to sleep.  :FRlol:  

Don't do it though, I'm having a blast.  :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about our economy. The Nepalese economy has undergone sea change over the last two decades and the continued political standoff has pushed the country's economy much behind. It is of course the political leaders who account for all what is going on. They have no moral fibers and all that the take interest in is spinning more and more money regardless of what is going on in the country. This though totally occupied me and this is what I am thinking now

----------


## Taliesin

Why oh why did I read the topic "Are bookworms more emphatic?" as "Are bookworms more necrophiliac?"?

----------


## blazeofglory

I am aroused by something I do not know emotionality and that ends up in creativity. I know when we are possessed with some feelings or creative ideas we become emotionally wrapped up and switch to creative works. 

Therefore i am thinking about composing something that is greatly absorbing me and I do not know what I will write. Writing is an obsession and that occupies or possess us, and when we get intoxicated with writing no power can stop us from doing this.

I write in a way that I get used up or gnawed at by it. I am addicted to writing. This intoxication of writing took all my energies.

That gibberish thing I am preoccupied with; in fact I remained imprisoned by these things.

I am thinking the way a character in a jubilant manner is mulling over fact or fiction.

In fact I got possessed by something Paroxysm and do not know any exorcism to get me rid of that. Of course such fragmentary ideas are occupying me today and I find no place better to put forth the feelings or thinkings the way I can do in this forum

----------


## Shalot

oh I looked at your profile and you're a d/b. Cool. I won't bother with responding to your posts.

----------


## Heathcliff

I refuse to think right now. It will only upset me...

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about something as to why we are different from animals. I do not it is sex that distinguishes us from animals or something. 

In fact I like to question all about our history which is simply a nightmare as James Joyce

----------


## Heathcliff

I'll have more energy after I eat.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about my stupidity at times

----------


## DanielBenoit

It's 2:51 AM here. Can't sleep. Damn it.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking should stop drinking now...

----------


## papayahed

Why is it that all I seem to want to do is go outside and play in the snow??

----------


## blazeofglory

I have been thinking about the characters Dostoevsky has created in his the Brothers Karamazov,all unique and perfect. Ivan is a character occupying me all the time in thought. That he is such a great writer and philosopher the world got is in-debatable.

----------


## atiguhya padma

Why should class difference restrict your actions? Why let class consciousness control what you like, what you want, what you do?

----------


## blazeofglory

I was just thinking about the place I have visited and the way we danced, chatted, ate, drank all day.

Now back in the house the memory is fresh. I am thinking now that I must visit mountains very often. I can feel fresh and breathe in oxygen.

----------


## Lacra

:Brickwall:  I am thinking: when will my children sleep?

----------


## Heathcliff

Either I'm a fast typer or everyone else is just slow.

----------


## Shalot

why did I log in here? I have nothing to post about. I came to lurk and inadvertantly logged in. Since I logged in, I should post something. better go to the What Are You Thinking now thread.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about the place I have visited to the outskirt of the city

----------


## toni

I am thinking about the unknown and unknowable. And the fact that I have been Agnostic for 12 hours already.

----------


## Zeniyama

Thinking about how the more I try eating marmite the more I kind of begin to like it. I wouldn't consider myself a fan as of yet, though.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking that a good dentist has turned my teeth into sparkling diamonds and lace. Thank you. Doc.

----------


## Shalot

I am loving the crap out of these smilies. Where has this smilie been all my lit net life?  :Ciappa:   :Ciappa:   :Ciappa:   :Ciappa:   :Ciappa:   :Ciappa:

----------


## papayahed

I'm digging having President's day off, nothing like a three day weekend. :Patriot: :dita:

----------


## applepie

I really miss my kids, and I want to take them to play in the snow.

----------


## Maryd.

I really miss my special friend. :Nonod:

----------


## Hurricane

Looks like my entire pay for the next few months is going to the "buying crap for NOLs" fund. Sigh.

----------


## applepie

Thank god I've dug my driveway out again. One time down only maybe another two or so to go :Wink:

----------


## eyemaker

Got some couple of money for a cup of ice cream...or not

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh, scary song!!

----------


## Lacra

Thinking that I need to have a very long rest far away from everyone and everything.

----------


## Maryd.

> Thinking that I need to have a very long rest far away from everyone and everything.


Lacra, I know I am an "Everyone", but can I come with you... I want to be far away right now.

----------


## applepie

There has to be something I can do to kill some time.

----------


## Snowqueen

It's getting late, I have to finish my dinner now.

----------


## Lacra

> Lacra, I know I am an "Everyone", but can I come with you... I want to be far away right now.


Yes, habebti, why not? Faaar away of civilization...maybe in a virgin jungle.Muah Are you alright?

----------


## papayahed

doh!! Goals and Objects evaluation time!! Do I give myself all 5's??

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking I should eat those two eggs, that I just boiled and get outside and paint.

----------


## Lacra

thinking: Maryd came online ( because I noticed this I forgot what I was thinking before this, heheheh).

----------


## skib

I wish I could hear the background lyrics for this dang song.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I think that some people just want to be jerks in life...

----------


## eyemaker

can't even move a muscle...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Hmmm, I haven't seen a Kubrick film in a long time  :Idea:

----------


## intoxicatedsoul

...lunch.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about Ninetieth's Antichrist and am really shocked at the way he expresses his ideas and he is a great rebel and dug deeper and deeper into the domain of thinking few have dared to in point of fact and he so much audaciously spoke the whole world of Christianity and the way it is crippling our capacity for becoming supermen.

This writer is matchless. I do not mean I agree or disagree with what he said but the way he said with full vigor and power and force matters more than anything else

----------


## toni

> Hmmm, I haven't seen a Kubrick film in a long time


Actually, I don't think you've watched any film in awhile..  :Tongue:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Actually, I don't think you've watched any film in awhile..


My God, if you had any idea how often the opening score to Eyes Wide Shut gets stuck in my head. . . . . .

----------


## Heathcliff

> Itchy... Itchy... Itchy...
> Itchy everywhere.
> The spots on my arms went away within three days of arrival. I've already had chicken pox. I didn't get the, eh, what's it called? That injection for that illness related to chicken pox that starts with s. Ahh... Shingles. That's it. I'm sure I can't have it though. I'm not in pain, just itchy.
> 
> And I can't sit still even though I can't be bothered moving. Ahh, I know. I'm daincing to a song. I'll stop dancing. There we go, problem two solved, now, back to problem one.
> 
> It is like moisquito bite type of itchy, when you don't know until they leave your skin. Only I've been indoors for hours and hours and they is no sign of movement except for my fidgetting.
> 
> I know... Maybe some sort of chemical release inside my brain... What have I eaten? Yoghurt about four hours ago. Four hours. Hmm... Can't have an effect... Then again, maybe I'm allergic to something that was in it. Miscellaneous berries. I don't thin I'm allergic to anything. Perhaps it is only mild. Perhaps because I haven't eaten or had anything to drink since.
> ...


That was thirty seconds in mind, or at least the parts I'm willing to reiterate.

----------


## Lacra

Thinking: how to organize things better in my life.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Thinking: how to organize things better in my life.


Get a new set of storage compartments.

I just recently got a set of drawers in my room.
It enabled me to get all of the clothes off my keyboard and out of another drawer.
Due to them having that other drawer, I had space for my school workbooks.
Due to having space, I was able to clean up my desk.
Due to having a clean working environment, I can now work effectively.

----------


## blazeofglory

How can I make the most out of life in fact.

----------


## papayahed

I need to get my *** of the couch and get to work.

----------


## Maryd.

Why do I have to suffer this stupid thing called empathy!

----------


## Maximilianus

> I need to get my *** of the couch and get to work.


 ... Me too!  :Tongue: 



> Why do I have to suffer this stupid thing called empathy!


Because empathy is common in good people like you, and it's not stupid. The stupid feeling is called apathy (exactly the opposite) and as long as you don't feel it you'll be okay

----------


## Maryd.

> ... Me too! 
> 
> Because empathy is common in good people like you, and it's not stupid. The stupid feeling is called apathy (exactly the opposite) and as long as you don't feel it you'll be okay


True Maxi... But empathy is murder...  :Brickwall:

----------


## Maximilianus

Murder is often the price one has to pay for being good, or for trying to be better  :Frown:  It's a sad rule of thumb.

----------


## samercury

Worst week ever + a cracked tooth, can this get any worse?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Murder is often the price one has to pay for being good, or for trying to be better  It's a sad rule of thumb.


Remind me to try and stay inferior.  :Wink: 

I feel yuck. It was my lent thingo to have less Coke. I already had some and I know of its addictive qualities.
I can't have it though. My heart is hurting. That is what too much caffine does. Ouch. I've got to get some water to flush it out... Ouch...

Ouchy. Never cried from pain of Coke before.

----------


## DanielBenoit

My mind is equivalent to that of the logic of a Magritte painting.

----------


## toni

> My mind is equivalent to that of the logic of a Magritte painting.


Surreal, witty and thought-provoking? 
Oh, precisely. 
 :Hat:

----------


## Heathcliff

Why must metalanguage leave me so befuddled?

Its like rapping in a 6/12 tempo and a decrescendo from a double bar line in a horn quartet, pheesable but unethical at best.

 :FRlol:

----------


## yunxin

waiting,waiting......waiting the station of emotion,send me to the distance  where I have never travelled ,gladly deyond.

----------


## Heathcliff

A practical way to save money is to buy jeans in winter then cut the into shorts in summer.
That is if you demand something anti-fashion in protest of pretty muh nothing like I do.

You know, you can only listen to the song Thriller that many times before you forget the hype. It isn't exciting any more. If I could remake it it would be duf-duf.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Remind me to try and stay inferior.


I can remind you, but you won't be able to stay inferior when, being a chip off the old block, you are meant to be superior  :Smile:  .... is that a quote of the month or what?  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking shouldn't have opened my mouth.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thinking shouldn't have opened my mouth.


Is it about what I said? Did I say anything wrong, Mary?  :Frown:  Sorry if I did  :Frown:

----------


## billl

Thinking that the old forum game about counting down from 10,000 (or whatever it was) would actually be useful to me at the moment.

----------


## Alice Jenny

The feminine fashions of the nineteen-thirties-they were so elegant!.

----------


## Maximilianus

Thinking why people can't speak one at a time, like dolphins do, and why I wasn't born a dolphin amongst dolphins

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I do hereby solemnly swear to never, ever, ever drink again. Fml.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I do hereby solemnly swear to never, ever, ever drink again. Fml.


Hehehe, did getting drunk and escaping from the bar crowd not work?  :Tongue:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Hehehe, did getting drunk and escaping from the bar crowd not work?


Haha, turns out I didn't manage to escape at all; the beast drew me back in. Ugh.

----------


## Lacra

How to multiply myself in order to finish all the job I have to do, hehehhehe. Looking for availble solutions...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Today has been another nothing day.

----------


## Nax

Life is a seemingly endless stream of doing things I dont want to make money i dont need to impress people i dont know with things i dont like for reasons i dont agree with because society says so

The system is retarded, I cant wait for the apocolypse. Ive got enough survival skills that if im not taken out in the initial devestation, watever it may be, that i could quite happily survive on my own.

----------


## DanielBenoit

How I LOVE watching figure skating, so elegant and refined.

----------


## Nax

Daniel,

Im going to need your badge and your penis. -100 manpoints

lol

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Daniel,
> 
> Im going to need your badge and your penis. -100 manpoints
> 
> lol


Hahahaha  :FRlol:

----------


## OrphanPip

> Im going to need your badge and your penis.


I think I've heard this line in an "adult" film before.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I think I've heard this line in an "adult" film before.


Ahahahaha!


On another note:
Google Earth kicks ***.

----------


## Nax

lol! really? and i thought i was all unique and junk :Frown: 

figures, everytime i think of a good idea, porn stars have already taken it

----------


## Heathcliff

You guys make me... yuck...

I'm thinking about fairies and butterflies. And fluffy bunny rabbits.
And pretty lolcats, and stress-reducing squishy things with smiley faces.

Ahh, better.

----------


## toni

you guys are funny  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

Yea, funny. Hilarious.

It is... but I feel so young again.

I'm going to go back to thinking about rainbows.

----------


## OrphanPip

> figures, everytime i think of a good idea, porn stars have already taken it


I've said that to myself many a times in the bedroom.

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahhh!!!

I'm going to block my ears and cover my eyes...
 :Frown:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I've said that to myself many a times in the bedroom.


 :Rofl:  :Smilielol5:

----------


## Basil

> Ahhh!!!
> 
> I'm going to block my ears and cover my eyes...


I've said THAT many a time in the bedroom.

Pow!

----------


## OrphanPip

> I've said THAT many a time in the bedroom.
> 
> Pow!


Ahaahaha, that made my day.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I've said THAT many a time in the bedroom.
> 
> Pow!


Hi 5!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I've said THAT many a time in the bedroom.
> 
> Pow!


Ahahaaha


Why can't I come up with any good jokes  :Frown:  Damn it.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Ahahaaha
> 
> 
> Why can't I come up with any good jokes  Damn it.


You don't need to. The lolcats are funny enough.

I must make some with my cat...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Ftw!!

----------


## toni

There are good moods, there are bad moods then there are Sylvia Plath moods.

----------


## Maximilianus

I think that being a good man is not enough, because there's never a good-enough man. One should struggle to get constantly better, and not only for oneself.

----------


## DanielBenoit

21 minutes. . .21 minutes. . . . 21 minutes. ..ack. . ... 20 minutes. . .20 minutes

----------


## symphony

zzzZZZZzzzzz a two hour lecture to come!

----------


## Hurricane

I need eye drops. It sucks when my contacts are dry and people keep on asking me why I'm crying.

----------


## Niamh

right... what else...

----------


## samercury

Why am I so tired?

----------


## millymichaelson

I'm thinking SoCo tastest fantastic and this might be a long night full of the mistakes of the young!

----------


## DanielBenoit

A day passed by without a book is a terrible day indeed.

----------


## symphony

Why do I suddenly want to see a movie so badly? Is it just because I have so much homework to do?!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm. Completely. Screwed.

----------


## eyemaker

itchy..itchy

----------


## DanielBenoit

Tis' going to be a wonderful day.

----------


## samercury

This just made my day

----------


## Maximilianus

> This just made my day


And mine as well. Thanks for sharing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Lacra

Need to be patient ... don't give up.

----------


## Maryd.

> Need to be patient ... don't give up.


Never give up dear.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Crossing my FINGERS.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I hate every inch of my being.

----------


## OrphanPip

> I hate every inch of my being.


Aww, you shouldn't  :Grouphug:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Yeah, I really dig your being Daniel.

----------


## eyemaker

poking this brunette beside me..

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Aww, you shouldn't





> Yeah, I really dig your being Daniel.


Thank you guys!  :Grouphug:  You both are wonderful. It's great to know that I have kind and caring friends even if they do not live with me in real life.

And thank you Robin for talking with me in my time of need.  :Angel Anim:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I hate every inch of my being.


No, no, no. There's always an inch that works okay. Just look inside and you'll find it. As for the other inches, you can find a way to work around them  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Descartes..."I think, therefore I am!"

Does that mean that some people don't exist?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Descartes..."I think, therefore I am!"
> 
> Does that mean that some people don't exist?


I read that in a Garfield comic. Then Garfield said, 'Poor Odie, he isn't even aware that he doesn't exist.'
It is my brother's status thing under his avi.

I can't believe in choir, the changed some of the words to Don't Stop Me Now by Quuen. I mean, I know there are innappropriate elements, but jeez, it is a song. If they didn't like it then why did they chose it?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I read that in a Garfield comic. Then Garfield said, 'Poor Odie, he isn't even aware that he doesn't exist.'
> It is my brother's status thing under his avi.
> 
> I can't believe in choir, the changed some of the words to Don't Stop Me Now by Quuen. I mean, I know there are innappropriate elements, but jeez, it is a song. If they didn't like it then why did they chose it?


Snapes profile inspired my posting...

...and...oh no they didn't.... :Incazzato:  (ok...I just like this smiley...{is it really accurate to call this guy a smiley})

----------


## Heathcliff

> Snapes profile inspired my posting...
> 
> ...and...oh no they didn't.... (ok...I just like this smiley...{is it really accurate to call this guy a smiley})


Hehe.
Choir's alright though. But I'm one of those people who will sing it any way I chose, probably not reading the lyrics anyway.  :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Descartes..."I think, therefore I am!"
> 
> Does that mean that some people don't exist?


Exactly!  :Thumbsup: 




> Snapes profile inspired my posting...
> 
> ...and...oh no they didn't.... (ok...I just like this smiley...{is it really accurate to call this guy a smiley})


It's a smiley, yes, though not of the smiling type  :Biggrin: 




> Hehe.
> Choir's alright though. But I'm one of those people who will sing it any way I chose, probably not reading the lyrics anyway.


 :FRlol:  This reminds me of my mother. She modifies lyrics, titles, people's names and people's quotes at free will

----------


## Heathcliff

> This reminds me of my mother. She modifies lyrics, titles, people's names and people's quotes at free will


My mum does that all the time.
And she gets words that aren't in English and pronounces them differently than she should. Even if we could speak the language we wouldn't get it. But we do.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OrphanPip

> I read that in a Garfield comic. Then Garfield said, 'Poor Odie, he isn't even aware that he doesn't exist.'
> It is my brother's status thing under his avi.
> 
> I can't believe in choir, the changed some of the words to Don't Stop Me Now by Quuen. I mean, I know there are innappropriate elements, but jeez, it is a song. If they didn't like it then why did they chose it?


Haha, half the lyrics in that song sound like sexual innuendo.

Was it the "sex machine ready to reload" line they had to change? lol

----------


## Heathcliff

> Haha, half the lyrics in that song sound like sexual innuendo.
> 
> Was it the "sex machine ready to reload" line they had to change? lol


Yep! Spot on! They changed it to big machine  :Wink: . We laughed harder, but no matter what they made it we'd have made it naughty somehow.
After we laughed at big machine, because that is funny, the changed it to great machine.
We still laughed, but they just gave up after that.  :FRlol:

----------


## OrphanPip

> Yep! Spot on! They changed it to big machine . We laughed harder, but no matter what they made it we'd have made it naughty somehow.
> After we laughed at big machine, because that is funny, the changed it to great machine.
> We still laughed, but they just gave up after that.


lol, ya "big machine" isn't much better.

I always liked Killer Queen better anyway:

"She's a killer queen, 
cut by the guillotine.
Dynamite with a laser beam,
guaranteed to blow your mind, anytime."

----------


## Heathcliff

> lol, ya "big machine" isn't much better.


We loved it. Absolutely hilarious. The teachers couldnt do anything because they couldn't prove what we were laughing at...


> I always liked Killer Queen better anyway:
> 
> "She's a killer queen, 
> cut by the guillotine.
> Dynamite with a laser beam,
> guaranteed to blow your mind, anytime."


My favourite Queen song ever!!  :Crazy:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Yep! Spot on! They changed it to big machine . We laughed harder, but no matter what they made it we'd have made it naughty somehow.
> After we laughed at big machine, because that is funny, the changed it to great machine.
> We still laughed, but they just gave up after that.


Get the entire choir (hey, that rhymes) to practice it the modified way, but sing it the real way for the concert...you can laugh about it the rest of you lives...

----------


## Heathcliff

> Get the entire choir (hey, that rhymes) to practice it the modified way, but sing it the real way for the concert...you can laugh about it the rest of you lives...


I'll try. We probably will anyway. Everyone is thinking it. Even in rehearsal we sing it the wrong way, and that verse is louder than all the others.
We'd get in trouble though. We perform at important events so we are representing the entire school. We'd all get Saturday detentions, and it would be disgraceful.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I'll try. We probably will anyway. Everyone is thinking it. Even in rehearsal we sing it the wrong way, and that verse is louder than all the others.
> We'd get in trouble though. We perform at important events so we are representing the entire school. We'd all get Saturday detentions, and it would be disgraceful.


Sue them for censorship...you can always claim that it was an accident...because you guys are just so USE to the real words...oh, it's poetic license...

----------


## Heathcliff

> Sue them for censorship...you can always claim that it was an accident...because you guys are just so USE to the real words...oh, it's poetic license...


Hehe. Could do. Although I like to keep the peace. It is hilarious. It will be, I assure you.  :Wink:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Pink Floyd shall forever haunt me.

----------


## MSDGreen

The weekend is almost here!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> No, no, no. There's always an inch that works okay. Just look inside and you'll find it. As for the other inches, you can find a way to work around them


Thanks Max, you're great  :Smile: 




> Descartes..."I think, therefore I am!"
> 
> Does that mean that some people don't exist?


Not exactly. It was the deductive result Descartes derived from extreme skepticism. What he meant by that was that he could doubt everything, even his own perception, but he couldn't doubt the fact that he was thinking, and thus, he concluded, thinking is the bedrock of our knowledge of our own existence.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Not exactly. It was the deductive result Descartes derived from extreme skepticism. What he meant by that was that he could doubt everything, even his own perception, but he couldn't doubt the fact that he was thinking, and thus, he concluded, thinking is the bedrock of our knowledge of our own existence.


You're taking things far far too seriously...

----------


## DanielBenoit

> You're taking things far far too seriously...


No I was just making a general remark. I evidently love talking about philosophy and found my chance. Tis' all that happened.

----------


## OrphanPip

> Pink Floyd shall forever haunt me.


"We're just two lost souls (swimming) in a fish bowl, year after year"  :Wink: 

that might be swimming instead of floating though, have to listen to the song to check lol.

Edit: yep it's swimming

----------


## DanielBenoit

> "We're just two lost souls floating in a fish bowl, year after year" 
> 
> that might be swimming instead of floating though, have to listen to the song to check lol.


Ohh how that song depresses me to no end! My nostalgia comes to an almost unbearable point when I listen to bands like Pink Floyd, The Eagles or The Beatles.

I'm going to die if I don't listen to The Dark Side of the Moon soon, and yet I'm scared to because it's been so long  :Redface: 

memories *sigh*

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> No I was just making a general remark. I evidently love talking about philosophy and found my chance. Tis' all that happened.


Noted..
Here is a serious question that just popped into my head. What is the philosophy of humor?

----------


## DanielBenoit

Arghh, Pink Floyd embodies me so easily. Very few things have touched me deeper than their music:













This is going to sound weird, but I feel as if I could describe my entire life using just their album covers.


Btw, does anyone get a sense of a Dali influence in some of their cover-art?

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Noted..
> Here is a serious question that just popped into my head. What is the philosophy of humor?


Come on, now it is _you_ who is taking it so seriously. I don't know why I can't just make a simple comment on Descartes. This is a "what are you thinking now" thread you know.

----------


## samercury

The more I listen to it, the less sense the song "Fireflies" makes

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Come on, now it is _you_ who is taking it so seriously. I don't know why I can't just make a simple comment on Descartes. This is a "what are you thinking now" thread you know.


Sorry...I didn't mean it that way. It is a serious question that I was thinking.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Sorry...I didn't mean it that way. It is a serious question that I was thinking.


Oh I'm sorry, I suppose I'm the one who needs to take a chill pill.

 :Chillpill:   :Smilielol5: 


Oh and concerning your original question, I'm sure that Plato has said something about humour, but I'm not sure.

----------


## Lacra

Hmmm, tired to think in "what are thinking others about me"... maybe I will leave it down.

----------


## Heathcliff

Aw, DB and Bien resolved it. I was going to start taking bets on who'd win.  :FRlol: 
Good.  :Biggrin: 

I likey all of those, what I'd guess are album covers.

I'm thinking about Salada biscuits with cheese and salami on them and banana Nesquick.
YAY!! My mum just agreed to let me have it for breakfast.
Well, she supports it all except from the salami, but I'm allowed to because I'm a teenager, and that means I'm invincible, right?

----------


## blazeofglory

I am reading philosophy and ideas float in my minds and they appear and disappear so fast and I am really confused. I do not what is truth and what is untruth swirling in a vortex of things or events.

Of course reading philosophy really absorbs me and transports me to a different world and some time substantial and sometimes insubstantial

----------


## Heathcliff

I just remembered I left me Italian workbook at school.
I knew I would and I did!!
This is great news. Do you get it?
Now it is more of a challenge for me to study for my oral presentation and remember what I've written.
Therefore I'll explore some possibilities and come up with something else.
Therefore I'll have a better understanding of the language!!

Weird, aren't I?

----------


## Basil

Do faeries poop in mid-flight?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Do faeries poop in mid-flight like birds?


Nope, they have to stop. Because of course I would know.  :FRlol: 

I love awesomely powerful bass lines.

----------


## samercury

one exam down, three more, two papers and a lab practical to go!

----------


## Heathcliff

Will I be able to stomach pizza after all of that whipped cream?

----------


## DanielBenoit

Thinking of watching some Godard. Either that or reading King Lear.


EDIT: btw: IT'S THE WEEKEND BABY YEAH!

----------


## Heathcliff

It hasn't been noticed for... four years. Then maybe it won't be noticed again... Then if I destroy the evidence it might not be noticed... Or I could just leave it and find a cover story... In that case, I could just say I didn't do it... Nah, it has come up before I think it will be a little noticeable... Wait, I don't think I did it in the first place... I mean, I don't remember doing it... Only nobody else would have... Although I wouldn't have been _that_ stupid... I'll just forget about it... I don't even own orange nailpolish, so I couldn't have gotten it on the carpet...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

There are so many things from my childhood that I have forgotten, but now I miss them so much...

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking when will people ever learn... I will not change for anyone... I am me. And that is that!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Expectations can be our worst enemy...

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Thinking of watching some Godard. Either that or reading King Lear.
> 
> 
> EDIT: btw: IT'S THE WEEKEND BABY YEAH!


Alas, I have decided on watching Godard's Breathless. . . .. which does happen to be, for anybody who is interested, for free on google video.  :Wink:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking I need a drink and calm down.

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am thinking about reading Hegel's philosophy and I found his ideas resembling the eastern philosophy. Hegel supposed that there is nothing in separation or independent of the wholeness of it, and as a matter of fact we all are indivisible part thereof. I like the idea very palatable to me.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Thinking I need a drink and calm down.


Coffee...

At that, I want WATER!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

> Coffee...
> 
> At that, I want WATER!!


Enjoy your water... I will grab a coffee.

----------


## Heathcliff

Tomorrow I need to go out and but things for camp.
Today I should have a shower.
Then have a more thorough shower tomorrow, before I go to camp.

----------


## Maximilianus

> There are so many things from my childhood that I have forgotten, but now I miss them so much...


I often feel similarly. My memory has a quite short range.




> Thinking when will people ever learn... I will not change for anyone... I am me. And that is that!


Well put Mary 




> Expectations can be our worst enemy...


They can be lethal, yes.




> Thinking I need a drink and calm down.







> Tomorrow I need to go out and but things for camp.
> Today I should have a shower.
> Then have a more thorough shower tomorrow, before I go to camp.


Good camping!  .... don't forget to carry the javelin!  :Tongue:

----------


## Lacra

:Crash: Thinking to start, finally, the bestseller of my life, lol.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Oh what awful news I've heard!!!!

----------


## Katy North

Sometimes I wish life had a pause button.

----------


## samercury

> Sometimes I wish life had a pause button.


I'll second that

How am I supposed to study all of this  :Yikes: ?

----------


## Lulim

Frank Zappa was a genius. Really!




> Sometimes I wish life had a pause button.


Why so???

----------


## Heathcliff

> Good camping!  .... don't forget to carry the javelin!


The specifically said that we weren't to bring anything like that.
Recently, some kid from around here drowned at a school camp. He wasn't even breaking the rules, he was fully supervised, I think.
So they are being really careful. They've already laid down the law.
1. Do not leave your cabin early in the morning or late at night unless somebody is dying or the building is on fire.
2. Don't bring anything sharp or valuable.
3. Stay inside the ground and in a place where you can be actively supervised at all times.
4. All staff members reserve the right to search through any of your possesions at any time.
5. No phones, not that you would have reception anyway.
6. All Ipods will be confiscated and you'll need a parent's signature to get them back.
7. You will attend all meals on time and behave in a responsible and appreciative manner that rightly reflects on the college.
8. You will participate in all activities unless you present a dated medical certificate or a relevant reason, preferable with a note signed by a parent of guardian.
9. Under no circumstances are you to enter anyone else's cabin.
10. Any moderate rule breaking or unappreciated behaviour will incur detention or punishment on campsite. Any severe concerns will be taken up with your parents and possibly authorities, and punishment wil follow as necessary.

That is the law, apparently.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Do you not long for those nights of silence, those nights of rain tinkling upon the rooftop in that moist summer air? Do you not long for those nights in which all is given way to hours sitting under a lamp, reading.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I want it to be nice and warm out now so that I can dress pretty...

----------


## Maryd.

I am not looking forward to shopping...

----------


## samercury

Here's to hoping that next week is better than this week

----------


## DanielBenoit

The most recent onslaught of porn advertisements on here is really getting on my nerves.

----------


## toni

Wondering if I could pass off as Jill Mason from Eqqus. 
http://repertory.ph/theaternews.asp?articleid=56

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Wondering if I could pass off as Jill Mason from Eqqus. 
> http://repertory.ph/theaternews.asp?articleid=56


Haha, maybe . . . .I would love to see it. :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

The challenge is I have to look 20-something years old when in reality, I am a 16-year old-looking 19-year old girl. 
 :Frown:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> The challenge is I have to look 20-something years old when in reality, I am a 16-year old-looking 19-year old girl.


Awww, it matters not, you're a beauty either way. <3

----------


## OrphanPip

> The challenge is I have to look 20-something years old when in reality, I am a 16-year old-looking 19-year old girl.


On the bright side, that tendency to look younger will be great when you're 30.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Today I must work work work work . . . .

----------


## Sapphire

What's up with that voice of his... I just can't stop listening  :Mad2:

----------


## Lacra

> Today I must work work work work . . . .


Same here...

----------


## Hurricane

My list of homework and tasks for the weekend has 12 assignments on it. It's Sunday afternoon and I have done one of them. Uh-oh.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, I wish these next three days pass quickly... I want my baby girl back... Weh...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Not too much of a bad day after all. I'm listening to Bob Dylan and getting work done  :Smile:  All is well.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Miles Davis's *****es Brew is a stunning masterpiece of modernist jazz music, comparable and probably equal to Stravinsky's Rite of Spring.

----------


## samercury

This week just keeps better, doesn't it? fml

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Today I must work work work work . . . .


Wohoooo!!! Celebration!  :Banana:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, I don't care anymore.

----------


## Nax

> I want it to be nice and warm out now so that I can dress pretty...


The weather has very little bearing one way or the other unto your prettiness Juniper. You have the outstanding ability to be equally as stunning be it jumper and jeans or a summer skirt.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Thinking of staying up late and watching Murnau's Sunrise.

----------


## OrphanPip

Who needs sleep when you have caffeine and sugar!

----------


## eyemaker

crappy mouse + lagging pc = hateful afternoon

----------


## DanielBenoit

Music between the years 1920-1945 will always touch my heart.

Edith Piaf is a goddess!

EDIT: and Louis Armstrong is God. . .in case any of you didn't know  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

> Who needs sleep when you have caffeine and sugar!


Spot on. Sleeping is for babies.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thinking, I wish these next three days pass quickly... I want my baby girl back... Weh...


Me too, so I have with whom to talk to during the night, when I should be sleeping  :Tongue:

----------


## Sapphire

Why on earth do I like CSI NY but can't stand CSI Miami?  :Banghead:

----------


## AimusSage

> Why on earth do I like CSI NY but can't stand CSI Miami?


It must be David Caruso and his sunglasses?

"This must be a......(take sunglasses) SMOOTH CRIMINAL

YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Why on earth do I like CSI NY but can't stand CSI Miami?


It's the William Shatner type of acting... I can't stand David Caruso in CSI either, but I've like him okay in other things.

----------


## Maryd.

> Me too, so I have with whom to talk to during the night, when I should be sleeping


Let's cry together Maxi... Weh, weh, weh....

----------


## toni

The Übermensch

----------


## Maryd.

One more sleep to go, before she returns. 24 hours exactly... Yeah... Getting closer now.

----------


## Nightshade

4 months away was just faaaaaaaaaar faaaaaaaaaaar to long I missed this place and now I feel all out of sync  :Frown:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Sitting in a conference room in Stockholm...

Waiting for the meeting to commence, but I am the only one here yet. I came with an early train just to give myself a bit of margin for delays. We had a blizzard and absolute chaos yesterday, after all... So what happens? Of course the train runs right on schedule, and here I am, much too early.

Oh well, it could be worse. I'm still bored, though.

/Claes

----------


## Sapphire

Who's crying now?  :Mad5:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I hate it when my little girls are sick.

----------


## DanielBenoit

:Willy Nilly:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I can't take this ringing in my ears any longer... :Cuss:

----------


## Katy North

Gah! I'm only 25 but my little boy has so much energy that I feel ANCIENT by comparison...  :Willy Nilly:  :Willy Nilly:

----------


## Hurricane

It's only Tuesday? Hmm...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Gah! I'm only 25 but my little boy has so much energy that I feel ANCIENT by comparison...


Be careful...kids get their youth and energy from SUCKING IT OUT OF THEIR PARENTS...

----------


## Maryd.

9 hours to go... But who's counting?

----------


## Katy North

> Be careful...kids get their youth and energy from SUCKING IT OUT OF THEIR PARENTS...


I KNEW it!!! :Eek:

----------


## papayahed

Unbelievable

----------


## AimusSage

> Unbelievable


what is?

----------


## papayahed

The recent turn of events.

----------


## AimusSage

what happened then, if you don't mind me asking.... 

Or did I just miss something blatantly obvious?

----------


## samercury

I hope that this turns out to be a good decision :s

----------


## Nightshade

What is with all the dr seuess (( yes I know there is probably a big thead expliang it and I have missed it ) but Dr seuss freaks me out!

----------


## Maryd.

4 hours to go... yah!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm thinking that Maryd needs a Frances patch....

----------


## papayahed

> what happened then, if you don't mind me asking.... 
> 
> Or did I just miss something blatantly obvious?


haha, nothing obvious. It's a real life unbelievable.

Essentially my company postponed a huge job just days before it started which affects hundreds of people.

----------


## Maryd.

> I'm thinking that Maryd needs a Frances patch....


Bien... 1 hour before I pick my special girl up from the school and no text message yet... I stressing... HELLP! :Yikes:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

My daughter is only six...and she already gets distracted by her friends....

----------


## Maryd.

> My daughter is only six...and she already gets distracted by her friends....


I know... But this is how I am feeling right now...  :Willy Nilly:

----------


## Maryd.

I got a message from my girl... She is 2 hours away... Yay.... My baby is coming home.

----------


## eyemaker

got go for a swim! annoying weather

----------


## Maximilianus

> Why on earth do I like CSI NY but can't stand CSI Miami?





> It must be David Caruso and his sunglasses?
> 
> "This must be a......(take sunglasses) SMOOTH CRIMINAL
> 
> YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!





> It's the William Shatner type of acting... I can't stand David Caruso in CSI either, but I've like him okay in other things.


Has anyone ever calculated how many times Horatio Caine takes his glasses on and off in one single season?  :Smilielol5:  I bet Matt Taylor never bothered  :Hand: 




> Let's cry together Maxi... Weh, weh, weh....


Too late for crying. She's almost home  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

> ...Too late for crying. She's almost home


I know isn't it great.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Haunted

> Has anyone ever calculated how many times Horatio Caine takes his glasses on and off in one single season?  I bet Matt Taylor never bothered


You leave my Lieutenant Caine alone, you hear me?!  :Boxing Smiley:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Why can't I sleep?

----------


## Nightshade

> Has anyone ever calculated how many times Horatio Caine takes his glasses on and off in one single season?  I bet Matt Taylor never bothered


 I think one week my Mum and sisters did when they were bored, mind it was for a single episode but rember hearing "and here comes the glasses ... intense stare Oh put the glasss back on again!" several times in a single evning I gave up on CSI years ago, wen I foud I was predicting all the twists ( this was actually before NY and Miami came into being)

----------


## Maryd.

She is home... Yay... Fed and loved. However she has demanded to go on litnet directly after shower. Things are back to normal... Great!

----------


## Lacra

To be or not to be in this abnormal situation?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Who needs sleep when you have caffeine and sugar!


Clearly not the kids who kept me up all night last night... They did an all-nighter, something increasingly popular with year nines that have access to V, Red Bull, Mother, Monster, Rockstar, and all of those another energy drinks that I don't doubt will give them a heart attack.




> I'm thinking that Maryd needs a Frances patch....


Admit, you must've missed me a little at least.




> Me too, so I have with whom to talk to during the night, when I should be sleeping


I admire all of the fuss. I missed keeping you awake all night when you should be sleeping. On the bright side you got a few good nights of rest.




> Thinking, I wish these next three days pass quickly... I want my baby girl back... Weh...


And it had only been a day? You texted me half the way there. And your lasagna is awesome.




> I got a message from my girl... She is 2 hours away... Yay.... My baby is coming home.


I came back!! A few hours late, but never mind. They never told us it would take five hours to get there.

I'm thinking now that people love me.  :Blush:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Sometimes feeling like a little kid is one of the most redeeming things in the world.

----------


## Haunted

What is it that I don't have a single thought worth posting here? I'm jealous of all of you guys.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

:Mad2:

----------


## Hurricane

The glass is half full today, campers...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> What is it that I don't have a single thought worth posting here? I'm jealous of all of you guys.


Not a single one? What do you call ^?

----------


## Haunted

> Not a single one? What do you call ^?


that was a non-thought  :Tongue:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

There are some people are are so much more intelligent than they let on...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Just finished watching Casablanca, such a great movie, always holds up with time.

----------


## Maximilianus

> You leave my Lieutenant Caine alone, you hear me?!





> I think one week my Mum and sisters did when they were bored, mind it was for a single episode but rember hearing "and here comes the glasses ... intense stare Oh put the glasss back on again!" several times in a single evning I gave up on CSI years ago, wen I foud I was predicting all the twists ( this was actually before NY and Miami came into being)


Actually, I have seen him portraying very good scenes, especially when he takes the glasses off, stares at the perps, and gives them the threatening speech about how much they will pay for their wrongdoings 




> Clearly not the kids who kept me up all night last night... They did an all-nighter, something increasingly popular with year nines that have access to V, Red Bull, Mother, Monster, Rockstar, and all of those another energy drinks that I don't doubt will give them a heart attack.


The heart attack is very likely to happen on constant abuse. I hope you never feel the urge for those... drinks. I wonder why people want them so badly 




> I admire all of the fuss. I missed keeping you awake all night when you should be sleeping. On the bright side you got a few good nights of rest.


Mhm, resting can be a bit boring  :Tongue: 




> I'm thinking now that people love me.


How could it be the opposite?  :Smile: 




> What is it that I don't have a single thought worth posting here? I'm jealous of all of you guys.


You'll soon come up with something neat, dear  :Nod:

----------


## eyemaker

...some tea?

----------


## Nightshade

TEA! oh no I forgot the kettle ion the stove!! 
 :Yikes:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Mhm, resting can be a bit boring


I know. I wanted sleep when I was at camp, but then again I did appreciate the night action and the company. On second thoughts, no. It was an absolute nuisance when people would waltz in and out of your room.  :Mad5: 



> How could it be the opposite?


Aw, shucks. I feel all loved again...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Satan

Words have seasons; autumn is her name.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Words have seasons; autumn is her name.


And you could just as well join the 'Quotes in case you become famous' thread.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I know. I wanted sleep when I was at camp, but then again I did appreciate the night action and the company. On second thoughts, no. It was an absolute nuisance when people would waltz in and out of your room.


There are people who strongly believe in the convenience of being a hermit  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 




> Originally Posted by Satan
> 
> 
> Words have seasons; autumn is her name.
> 
> 
> And you could just as well join the 'Quotes in case you become famous' thread.


Agreed. It sounds as a very good quote  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sapphire

This cold hits the bone. Brrr...

----------


## Lacra

I have to start with the beginning...

----------


## Madhuri

I am hungry....

----------


## Nightshade

How much steroids do you need to take to blame your bad temper on roid rage?! Am I suffering from roid rage?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I need to go...
well, never mind...I'll just go...

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla....

I'm not referring to what you said Bienvenu  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

> There are people who strongly believe in the convenience of being a hermit


It is good at three in the morning.  :Biggrin: 

Why must metalanguage annoy me so?

----------


## papayahed

Why the heck am I up so early and why have I been swearing so much lately??

----------


## Heathcliff

Do I have writer's block - wait - maths block?
Could be, but, oh no, I hope it isn't. It is so hard to get rid of.
I hope I'm just being lazy... Yes... Because that disappears after a good night's sleep.
I could stay up and do this, then I may finish it, but I will remain a lazy lump for more work tomorrow.
I could go to sleep and wake up bright and early so I might be able to focus.

I'll see. I think... Wait! I have been drinking Nesquik all day! I haven't had more than two glasses of water!

I'm going to get a drink and try again.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Katy North

> Why the heck am I up so early and why have I been swearing so much lately??


Maybe you're swearing more because you're getting up early?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

Thoughts that will hopelessly lead to more thoughts, making the latter a vicious cycle around the former 




> Why must metalanguage annoy me so?


Because it's annoying

----------


## Heathcliff

> Because it's annoying


I agree! I don't mind when I use it, but it confuses me when other people do.
I just found out how to properly pronounce the word hyperbole. Ironically enough, I learnt that from my homeroom teacher rather than my English teacher.  :Sosp:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I agree! I don't mind when I use it, but it confuses me when other people do.
> I just found out how to properly pronounce the word hyperbole. Ironically enough, I learnt that from my homeroom teacher rather than my English teacher.


Mhm, ironies are meant to happen constantly

----------


## Heathcliff

> Mhm, ironies are meant to happen constantly


And I am constantly amazed by my homeroom techer. He has a cat and he likes fluffy things. I have never met a teacher who would bother to tell a student about his cat... Then take out his phone and show me pictures of her...

----------


## Maximilianus

> And I am constantly amazed by my homeroom techer. He has a cat and he likes fluffy things. I have never met a teacher who would bother to tell a student about his cat... Then take out his phone and show me pictures of her...


Teacher of an irregular type  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Teacher of an irregular type


Nah, he really cares about us. Rare to find a genuine teacher. Like, he actually wants to know. He sort of lets me do things, like I told him that every time he gets angry his voice gets this weird accent. He gave me permission to record it next time, even though he'll probably confiscate my phone because he is angry. Then he'll give it back, but he wants to know what it sounds like.

----------


## AimusSage

What can't be found on the Internet?

----------


## Niamh

> What can't be found on the Internet?


the meaning of life the universe and everything...

----------


## AimusSage

> the meaning of life the universe and everything...


Good point. Perhaps though, one of the many theories found on the web can come close. We just don't know which one.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Good point. Perhaps though, one of the many theories found on the web can come close. We just don't know which one.


And probably never will either!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ameera

i think about some stupid girls in my class,,  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

universe... multi verse, multi-pass, fifth element. Milla Jovovich, the brain is fascinating.

Boron is the actual fifth element on the periodic table.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I really wish i had taken my boots off earlier. wheres some spray. pong!

----------


## Hurricane

The hay is in the barn.

----------


## Mariner

Unpaid parking tickets. Pizza. Writing.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I LOVE being a video store girl! It really suits my personality.

----------


## DanielBenoit

There may be nothing more that I hate than sitcoms, especially ones that have half-baked jokes with superficial laugh-tracks and then that unbearable lesson learning! I hate hate hate hate hate hate sitcoms!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Nah, he really cares about us. Rare to find a genuine teacher. Like, he actually wants to know. He sort of lets me do things, like I told him that every time he gets angry his voice gets this weird accent. He gave me permission to record it next time, even though he'll probably confiscate my phone because he is angry. Then he'll give it back, but he wants to know what it sounds like.


That's quite unique. Not much of the type of teachers I've had  :FRlol: 




> What can't be found on the Internet?





> the meaning of life the universe and everything...





> Good point. Perhaps though, one of the many theories found on the web can come close. We just don't know which one.





> And probably never will either!


I think the meaning of life can't be found anywhere, and if there's a place I dunno the coordinates, so I stopped looking  :Tongue:  Now, as a contrast, I believe we can come close to its meaning by looking a bit inside... ourselves... maybe 




> universe... multi verse, multi-pass, fifth element. Milla Jovovich, the brain is fascinating.
> 
> Boron is the actual fifth element on the periodic table.


Great deduction, and not only because Milla Jovovich is mentioned on it. I mean, the whole post is a brilliant deduction  :Biggrin: 




> There may be nothing more that I hate than sitcoms, especially ones that have half-baked jokes with superficial laugh-tracks and then that unbearable lesson learning! I hate hate hate hate hate hate sitcoms!


I totally agree. In my country TV is mainly based on sitcoms and soap operas. I can't tell what I feel about the low cultural level, because if I do I will promptly get banned, but I will explain it in the most graphical fashion I can come up with:  :Puke:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm hungry...what should I get to eat?

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm hungry too. I think I will get a coffee and some cookies  :Tongue:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Great deduction, and not only because Milla Jovovich is mentioned on it. I mean, the whole post is a brilliant deduction


Milla  :Arf:  :Ihih: 



And I thought that a Boron was a Boring Moron...




> I'm hungry too. I think I will get a coffee and some cookies


Coffee....and a PB&J (hmm...hold the J for some honey)

----------


## Maximilianus

> Milla







> And I thought that a Boron was a Boring Moron...







> Coffee....and a PB&J (hmm...hold the J for some honey)

----------


## Mariner

You Got Mail is a beautiful movie. Tom Hanks is a stud. I should take Parker for a walk, but it's late, and I'm tired. I really hungry, but there's no food in the fridge. More pepsi. More caffeine. I want to watch basketball. I want to read. I want to see my girlfriend. I want to sleep. I think alot.

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh... This is all clear to me now.
Like, you know how you never do something that you sincerely didn't know you had to do?
There is a little rubbish bin in our bathroom that Mum always empties out. So she comes to me and demands to know why I didn't empty it out. 'Was I supposed to?'
I sincerely had no idea that I was going to.
I should, and I will. Only I wouldn't have known it.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ahh... This is all clear to me now.
> Like, you know how you never do something that you sincerely didn't know you had to do?
> There is a little rubbish bin in our bathroom that Mum always empties out. So she comes to me and demands to know why I didn't empty it out. 'Was I supposed to?'
> I sincerely had no idea that I was going to.
> I should, and I will. Only I wouldn't have known it.


If you say you didn't know, then you didn't know. Some would say there are things we have to know without being told, and it's surely true, but we can't avoid our human nature, and our nature says we have some right to get distracted every now and then, which is also surely true. So, the very good thing about this is that you now know  :Nod:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

This ringing in my ear is driving me crazy...

----------


## Maximilianus

> This ringing in my ear is driving me crazy...


Have you seen a doctor? Maybe something got in there. There was a time when some water got into my ears and it caused a ringing and some pain.

----------


## Lacra

thinking how to change my avatar because I forgot how to do this

----------


## Niamh

I hope that email helps.

----------


## samercury

Just realized that by the end of this week, I'll have missed a month of school

----------


## Maryd.

It's time to grow.

----------


## Mariner

I need to change for work.

----------


## Maximilianus

I should think twice before thinking back again

----------


## BienvenuJDC

We roasted hot dogs tonight...I smell like a campfire...

----------


## Maximilianus

Hot dogs... yummy, yummy  :Tongue:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Did you know that dried out marshmallows become soft over a fire?

----------


## Maximilianus

It makes sense, given the scientific fact that Fire has a softening effect  :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Yeah...tell that to the charred remains....of anything...  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

Hehe. One of the kids set a toilet on fire at school a few years ago.
I mean, if he knew he'd get caught and he only did it to hurt people, then I can't half imagine why he didn't put a little drop of flammable or moderately explosive liquid and a fuse? Ah well, better he didn't.

I like marshmellows. Whenever we have a barbecue we toast them. I like it when the inner is all moist and creamy, so I can suck it out and then eat the crusty bits.
Only thing with the crusty bits is that if you leave it on the barbecue for too long then it sets on fire. It hasn't happened to me yet, so I hope it doesn't.

----------


## DanielBenoit

La lah la la la la, la la lala lum

----------


## Heathcliff

> La lah la la la la, la la lala lum


Is someone cheerful? Nah... Are you just la la lum-ing the Star Wars theme?

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Is someone cheerful? Nah... Are you just la la lum-ing the Star Wars theme?


Omg, that wasn't even in my head. It was in fact the lulliby that Guido's mother hums in Fellini's 8 1/2 lol.

And actually no, I'm not cheerful at all. I'm humming it out of apathy.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Omg, that wasn't even in my head. It was in fact the lulliby that Guido's mother hums in Fellini's 8 1/2 lol.
> 
> And actually no, I'm not cheerful at all. I'm humming it out of apathy.


Didn't think it was cheerful... Hmm... Haha, sounds fascinating.  :FRlol:

----------


## Mariner

Everybody plays a role. Which I hate.

----------


## Heathcliff

I have to research some serial murderer. We are studying forensics in science at school.
So, the teacher allocated each of us a serial murderer and we have to research them.
We need to learn their whole life story and figure out how they killed people and why.
So, I'm sitting in class and everyone is on Google Images, looking at pictures of blood and guts.
Some people were reading things on Wikipedia and saying things like, 'ew, he hid in the back seat of her car and came out while she driving and stabbed her and cut her up and atet her!'
I fail to see why they are so surprised, I mean, what do they expect that their serial murderer would do, ask their victim politely how they would like to die and to choose the knife they'd like to be murdered with?
Am I the only one who thinks that these kids have been babied too much?
I mean, I don't understand why all of this comes as a shock to them.

The serial murderer I'm researching is Robert Leroy Anderson.
Before I knew what the assignment was, and the teacher had only just handed us the names, I thought he was an author or artist. At that, his name that intruiged me .
Then I found out the assignment was on a serial murderer. That totally burst my bubble.
I haven't looked into it too much, I haven't started much research. All I know is that he was a rapist and a murderer and he killed himself in jail.
Fascinating stuff to make a bunch of cotton-wooled year nines research.
Although I'm enjoying it. It is only too much fun to laugh at the squeamish girls.

Yea, I know it is a serious thing, but -sings- always look on the bright side of life!  :Rolleyes:   :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

time for breakfast

----------


## Maryd.

Finally...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Seems like today is going to be another boring, work-loaded day.

----------


## Niamh

time for bed.

----------


## Madhuri

If only I could take this load off for sometime...

----------


## samercury

*groan* Why is reading her papers always this torturous? x__x

----------


## cgrillo

The last eleven of my posts have been in Forum Games...

----------


## Hurricane

One quiz, one test are all that stand between me and going home.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

My daughter and I just planted some seeds in pots. Two types of flowers and some peppers. We have more seeds to plant, but we are going to wait until it is a little later in the planting season.

----------


## Maryd.

Need to be on the ball today.

----------


## Scheherazade

> The last eleven of my posts have been in Forum Games...


Welcome to the dark side...

 :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

I gooooot the giggles theyre multiplying,
and Im looooooooooooooooooooosing control
cause the suuuuuuuuuuuuugar your suplying 
its so hyperfying!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

What is in that sugar?

----------


## Nightshade

Choclate!! chocolatechocolatechocolatechocolatechocolatechoco late Loads of chocloate! 
Also free meal at a posh resteraunt. And the whole time I had to stop from bouncing around liek a five year old!! The waiters did get funny though when I orderred tea between course.

----------


## Mariner

I hope I get the job. My head hurts!

----------


## DanielBenoit

In two hours I'm going to be an uncle!!!!!!!!

----------


## AimusSage

Beer, wine, kebab, all in a night's out.  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

Arghhhhh! This is why I never discuss this with you!!

----------


## Heathcliff

> In two hours I'm going to be an uncle!!!!!!!!


Woooooooooot Woooooooooot!!

I'm thinking now, if I was to have a daughter I'd name her Elizabeth and if I was to have a son I'd name him either Dylan or Nathan. Of course I know I'll change my mind.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Why oh why did I have to spend the last hour looking up pictures of gangrene and necrosis? My curiosity is sated, but now I feel ill.

----------


## Heathcliff

#*%!
SO NOT FAIR!!

I heard this thing advertised on the radio, a short film making competition on the dangers of ecstasy. I thought AWESOME!! I mean, great chance to get to play with a camera and for a good cause. Also, there would be a prize of $10,000, although I wasn't really thinking about that.

Yea, so I searched up the site: http://www.take40.com/competitions/1575/produce-a-short-film-and-you-could-win-$10,000!?link_origin=nav

I thought it would all be cool, it said on the commercial that it would be great for highschool students. So I checked out the terms and conditions, and it says that I CAN'T enter because I'm under the age of 15!!

Not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I could be so awesome in that competition, and even if I produce a load of rubbish I could at least have a go.

Yea, so I'm grumpy... Age descrimination bothers me...
I mean, 13yrlds can take ecstasy, so why can't we have a say? Not fair...

----------


## Satan

I came up with an idea only to find out later that Andy Warhol had done it long before I was even conceived. Everything worth saying and doing has been said and done before. We live in very uninteresting times. Meh!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

So what if I _am_ a socialist? We who have should take care of the have-nots. That's not just common sense, it's also good manners.

----------


## Lacra

The topics disscussed in the women conference were superficialy debated. I am disapointed but I will try to join them again next Friday.

----------


## papayahed

There's some weird looking folks at airports.

----------


## Divine Comedy

Am Just thinking what a rainy day it is.... Got to have a cup of coffee and get back to my Agatha Christie  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

Doh! Flight delay, on the bright side I can go check out the Kiehl's store!!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Papaya is enjoying the past time of people watching (but how many in this world are actually sane? ...any guesses?))

----------


## papayahed

> Papaya is enjoying the past time of people watching (but how many in this world are actually sane? ...any guesses?))



Well I was thinking it was me and the other guy in the bookstore in the blue suit however when I couldn't find either of the two authors I was looking for and walked out grumbling and talking to myself I realized it might just be the guy in the blue suit.

----------


## Lacra

How will I master the workshop tomorrow If I have this killing flu? Thinking in an escape alternative but it is too late for this...

----------


## Niamh

maybe i should get an early night and a good sleep.

----------


## Nax

It feels as though Im walking in a dream within a dream

----------


## Mariner

What does learning f(x) (f of x) have to do with anything! Couldn't math classes teach practical things for non-sci/math majors!?

----------


## cgrillo

Stupid power outages...  :Mad:

----------


## Heathcliff

To do list:
PE
Humanities
Maths
RE
Science
Electronics
English.

Ahh...

----------


## samercury

Why does the song "Fireflies" makes less and less sense every time I hear it?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Why does the song "Fireflies" makes less and less sense every time I hear it?


Didn't make much sense to me in the first place.  :Rofl:

----------


## samercury

> Didn't make much sense to me in the first place.


See, the first time, I completely misheard the lyrics and it made sense in my head (and I liked it). Then the second time I heard "fireflies" a bunch of time and "kisses from lightning bugs", but brushed it off as some 'modern-wanna-be-special-song-with-some-deep-meaning' thing; but then I looked up the lyrics after the third time and was soo confused. From then on I've been trying to figure out wth they're going on about and now it makes almost no sense.  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

> See, the first time, I completely misheard the lyrics and it made sense in my head (and I liked it). Then the second time I heard "fireflies" a bunch of time and "kisses from lightning bugs", but brushed it off as some 'modern-wanna-be-special-song-with-some-deep-meaning' thing; but then I looked up the lyrics after the third time and was soo confused. From then on I've been trying to figure out wth they're going on about and now it makes almost no sense.


I know what you mean. I just stumbled through the lyrics as I heard them originally. I'm searching them up now. Hehe. It's good, I wouldn't get hyped up about it. Yea, like you said, they tried to make it sentimental and meaningful but it just isn't working. Music wasn't bad though.

----------


## samercury

> I know what you mean. I just stumbled through the lyrics as I heard them originally. I'm searching them up now. Hehe. It's good, I wouldn't get hyped up about it. Yea, like you said, they tried to make it sentimental and meaningful but it just isn't working. Music wasn't bad though.


Yeah, it has a pretty good beat (sounds a bit like Postal Service) but every time I look at the lyrics now I think one of the members just fell asleep after eating something strange, had a dream and woke up in the middle of the night saying "dude, I had the weirdest dream! hey, let's make it into a song with a funky background song X)"... and it's not sentimental.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Yeah, it has a pretty good beat (sounds a bit like Postal Service) but every time I look at the lyrics now I think one of the members just fell asleep after eating something strange, had a dream and woke up in the middle of the night saying "dude, I had the weirdest dream! hey, let's make it into a song with a funky background song X)"... and it's not sentimental.


Yea. Like how Yellow Submarine by The Beatles was made in a bathtub in, like, 15 minutes.

----------


## markosf10

so what am i thinking right now?

i'm thinking:
why is it that all these threads on all these internet forums demand to know what is it right now?
like why is what have you observed or considered over the last twenty years never a question that is worthy of being asked?
rite now!

am i allowed to swear like a sailor on this site? 

WTF?

anyhoos, nice ta meet ya'll, and if history tells us anything, you'll all be ignoring me in about six weeks. unless i've actually found my internet happy place.

btw, i drink alot.

 :Brow:

----------


## Scheherazade

60 miles on a Saturday morning...

----------


## S A R A

What should I do tomorrow?

----------


## samercury

the wicked witch is back  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Adolescent09

I just posted this message with my iPhone!!

----------


## Niamh

Think i'll get another early night!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I can't believe that I couldn't fall asleep until 11 am... I haven't had insomnia in over a year now.

----------


## Mariner

Washington needs to play defense and take care of the ball and make smart shots to beat Cal. I hope they win, Washington Pride.

----------


## AimusSage

Death is the road to awe, the fountain love it.  :Nod:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Death is the road to awe, the fountain love it.


My second-favorite film in the world by my #1 favorite director.

----------


## Niamh

there should be more hours in the day so i can sleep more.

----------


## Niamh

think i'll watch a movie...

----------


## Lacra

Thinking: why we are never able to finish our business in a happy end?  :Frown:

----------


## Hurricane

Why is my room so cold?

----------


## Niamh

bored...

----------


## S A R A

what should I do in my free time tomorrow?!!!!!!

----------


## Hurricane

My new haircut is much too short. Not good.

----------


## Nightshade

Blast! Why do I always miss you?

----------


## motherhubbard

I was only gone for a few weeks and everything has changed :Yikes: . I love the new smilies :Conehead:

----------


## Heathcliff

I can't imagine, what is happening this weekend? I mean, last weekend we had people over on Saturday and I went to the opening of the new building at school and then a youth thing on Sunday. I cannot remember. My brother is back from camp by then. I don't think anything is happening. WHAT?! I can't have NOTHING going on! There will be something. Ahha!! I have to write a book report. And I have a science assignment to do. And an additional science assignment to do, however that is optional.  :Cool:

----------


## Maximilianus

I should learn how to play my harmonica. It shouldn't be an ornament on some shelf. It's about time that I become a musician. I mean, any given brigand is called a musician nowadays, so why not me?  ...  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> I should learn how to play my harmonica. It shouldn't be an ornament on some shelf. It's about time that I become a musician. I mean, any given brigand is called a musician nowadays, so why not me?  ...


Singing is considered music. I'm sure you can string out a couple of sounds.

I should learn to play the kazoo. Hehe. Then harmonica.
So, if you can't play it, dare I ask, what do you do with it?

----------


## Niamh

what happened to the weekend and why do i have to go back to work already!

----------


## S A R A

where can I find them?

----------


## Maximilianus

> Singing is considered music. I'm sure you can string out a couple of sounds.


With my voice as it is? No, no, don't think so... hmmm... maybe after some proper training though... hmmm... who knows... just maybe... 




> I should learn to play the kazoo. Hehe. Then harmonica.
> So, if you can't play it, dare I ask, what do you do with it?


I blow it for while, then some sounds come out of it, but in no particular melodic form, as I'm not a musician  :Tongue:  I should soon find me a teacher, or start studying the tutorial that came bundled with the instrument  :Mad2:

----------


## Mariner

Cannot focus. Two hours to do math.

----------


## Scheherazade

Give me a break, will _ya_?

 :Rolleyes5:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I wish I was as cool as Miles Davis





The man is a god.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I blow it for while, then some sounds come out of it, but in no particular melodic form, as I'm not a musician  I should soon find me a teacher, or start studying the tutorial that came bundled with the instrument


Just like how I plan to search up guitar tutorials on YouTube. I'm going to learn the guitar.  :Wink: 




> I wish I was as cool as Miles Davis
> The man is a god.


But he's going to get lung cancer from smoking.




> Cannot focus. Two hours to do math.


Shoot. Just reminded me!  :Yikes:  I have work to do!!  :Cryin:

----------


## eyemaker

tossing this book out!

----------


## Maryd.

One down... Many more to come.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about multitasking. I have some assignment to accomplish in a short time; I have some household works; I have to write something for the forum also.

So many things I have to do. All these account-abilities are feasting on me. I am thinking about all of them at the same time.

----------


## Nightshade

gyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyym- why do I do this to myself?!

----------


## samercury

Uh-oh, where did I put that notebook?!

----------


## Nightshade

I am too tierd for this

----------


## Maryd.

Snape's off to camp and feeling sad... Won't see him for 3 days... :Cryin:

----------


## Niamh

I'd really like to go to bed but as usual neighbours being noisy.

----------


## Scheherazade

Dilligad?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Hello again, LitNet!

----------


## AimusSage

supernova.... booooom, upper mass limit.

----------


## Hurricane

My room is a mess, and it must be immaculate, with my laundry done, by 0630 tomorrow. Hmm...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I am exhausted, but my interview went well today.

----------


## samercury

Scaring the heck out of my youngest sister may be mean but it never gets old (and now my throat hurts from laughing) X)

----------


## Mariner

One more final to go then three weeks off. You can do this.

----------


## Heathcliff

> One more final to go then three weeks off. You can do this.


Good luck!!
We'll be cheering for you!!  :FRlol: 
We haven't started exams yet, I'm nervous though, even though there are about three months to go.

----------


## blazeofglory

> Good luck!!
> We'll be cheering for you!! 
> We haven't started exams yet, I'm nervous though, even though there are about three months to go.


You can enjoy the moments between now and the exam, for everything passes so fast!!::::::h :Smilielol5:

----------


## Heathcliff

> You can enjoy the moments between now and the exam, for everything passes so fast!!


I know, it does. The last three months just breezed by me.

Guess what? Ridiculous question.
Anyway, I remember I posted something in this thread, I said I had to research a rapist/murderer named Robert Leroy Anderson for my science assigment. I'm researching it now, and on one of the pages it came up with this thread being a result.
http://www.google.com.au/search?q=%2...Aofficial&sa=2
See?
That just goes to show why I'd rather read a book than use a search engine. Only I can't find this guy in a book, or a search engine.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## blazeofglory

> I know, it does. The last three months just breezed by me.
> 
> Guess what? Ridiculous question.
> Anyway, I remember I posted something in this thread, I said I had to research a rapist/murderer named Robert Leroy Anderson for my science assigment. I'm researching it now, and on one of the pages it came up with this thread being a result.
> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=%2...Aofficial&sa=2
> See?
> That just goes to show why I'd rather read a book than use a search engine. Only I can't find this guy in a book, or a search engine.


HeathCliff, I am readinf about Robert Leroy Anderson now. Maybe the story is interesting. I may discuss after reading it. I just saved it on my computer. Do you have such assignment in your science subject?

----------


## Heathcliff

> HeathCliff, I am readinf about Robert Leroy Anderson now. Maybe the story is interesting. I may discuss after reading it. I just saved it on my computer. Do you have such assignment in your science subject?


You found a book on him? Or are you somewhere on the web?
I haven't found a good website, and I refuse to use Wikipedia.
I have to find out who he actually is. I mean, his whole life story.
The science teacher set the assignment and she decided who we would have to research.
There isn't much on this guy, because, for all I've found, he's only killed one or two people. I mean, some of my classmates have criminals with epic stories. I mean, that isn't good, however I'd have something to write about.

----------


## blazeofglory

> You found a book on him? Or are you somewhere on the web?
> I haven't found a good website, and I refuse to use Wikipedia.
> I have to find out who he actually is. I mean, his whole life story.
> The science teacher set the assignment and she decided who we would have to research.
> There isn't much on this guy, because, for all I've found, he's only killed one or two people. I mean, some of my classmates have criminals with epic stories. I mean, that isn't good, however I'd have something to write about.


In fact it is the one I have seen on the site you have recommended to me.

----------


## Niamh

maybe i should ahve a nap and see how i feel later. If still same might mean a trip to the doctor tomorrow...

----------


## Nightshade

Itsssssssssssss gym time! maybe a cup of tea first though!

----------


## Michael T

> Itsssssssssssss gym time! maybe a cup of tea first though!


Hmm ...she's right - time for a cup of tea!  :Yesnod:

----------


## Niamh

tea sounds good!

----------


## Mariner

Dang! These cup of noodles is hot!

----------


## Michael T

Could I really sit through a Bruce Willis movie right now?

----------


## papayahed

> tea sounds good!


Is there any good tea + alcohol recipes ?




> Could I really sit through a Bruce Willis movie right now?


The answer to this question is always NO.

----------


## Mathor

> Is there any good tea + alcohol recipes ?
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to this question is always NO.


Are you serious? The Sixth Sense?!?!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Are you serious? The Sixth Sense?!?!


The Whole Nine Yards...

----------


## Niamh

Ugh! Bruce Willis.  :Sick: 
in saying that i really liked unbrakeable....

should really get dressed and cycle to the shop...

----------


## S A R A

why I always face problems? 
coz of...?!!!!

----------


## Niamh

great. I did give myself concussion.

----------


## Niamh

I'm intelligent... apparently!

----------


## samercury

"On a manhole cover next to the campus library, someone had posted this sign: “Ninja Turtles Hiring. Inquire within.” IMMD."  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> "On a manhole cover next to the campus library, someone had posted this sign: Ninja Turtles Hiring. Inquire within. IMMD."


Good one!  :Biggrin: 



> The answer to this question is always NO.





> Ugh! Bruce Willis.


Really??? I am shocked!


> Are you serious? The Sixth Sense?!?!


Exactly!

I think we need a new thread to discuss this issues in detail...

----------


## Niamh

I'm not that big on olives...

----------


## Mariner

It's time to get this sorted out!

----------


## Heathcliff

I've got a book report to write in English. Never done one of those before. My genious teacher just gave us a handout and told us to follow the instructions. Due Monday. Nah, it is pretty basic and she only wants a few hundred words, I'll probably write just a tad more than that. And no matter how much I procrastinate I know I'll do a good job and get an awesome score.

Then I have to do my science assignment on the serial murderer. There is a little more info. on Paul Denyer. I wouldn't have a clue what's legit. and what's not, however I doubt the teacher does. This one has himself the reputation of the Frankston Murderer. Killed a few girls there. Interesting past, things like dissemboweling a cat. A little sickening, however interesting. And now he's in jail and filing for a sex change, despite the fact that he "hates women".
Interesting stuff. I'd better get a good mark for it.

----------


## Heathcliff

I've decided to ad-lib the book report.
I'm not making things up, but just guessing my way through it and incoorperating quotes so I seem smart. Works every time, and it is often misenterpreted as 'insight'.
Only thing that confuzzles ( :FRlol: ) me is, do I have to include footnotes at every quote if everything I'm saying is clearly from the book?
Nah, that'll drive my teacher mad. So I should do it.
No, I'm not that bad. Would rather not bother anyways.  :Biggrin:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I'm stupid.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I'm stupid.


No you're not. I don't even know what you're talking about, but you seriously are not. You are a genious, but you're still growing up.
 
Sorry, I'm all sentimental.

I'm half way through my book report andit has taken all day.
I'm up to almost double the number of words I'd hand in in any other assignment.
This is going to take ages.

When I'm finished with it I'll make it a blog entry. May as well get some genuine praise/criticism for it.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I want to write my story, but I don't know how to get it started.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I want to write my story, but I don't know how to get it started.


Once upon a time...

I always start stories with a word or a quote in its own paragraph that I explain immediately afterwards. It work however I think it turns the reader away because it is only too simple.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I was thinking more of how to develop each character. How should I introduce them? What would capture the reader's attention to want to know more?

----------


## Heathcliff

Explain them as your main character meets them. Of course that is the easy way out.

I'm thinking, if anyone has any banana Nesquik or any sort of milk flavouring, it tastes awesome in tea rather than sugar.
I don't know if it is healthier, I must find out.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm going to steal a method from one of my favorite authors...my main character is going to have hazel eyes that change from clue to green to brown based on his mood. The method is that my character can be identified by the description of his eyes.

----------


## Heathcliff

Awesome. I don't know much about that side of writing anyway. And I'm a thirteen year old kid with my head in the clouds.

I just did fifty starjumps, that is my excercise done.

----------


## DanielBenoit

A single cup of wine, when drunk in moderation, can feel like an entire ocean.

----------


## Heathcliff

> A single cup of wine, when drunk in moderation, can feel like an entire ocean.


You are too young to drink.

I'm very critical, but it is bad for you. Well, it isn't going to kill you to have one glass, but it isn't a good habit to get into.

I'd continue but I'd only argue with you. Of course it is none of my business so for once I'll try not to butt in any more thaan I already have.

----------


## toni

Actually, a glass of wine daily is medically proven to improve your health...

----------


## Heathcliff

> Actually, a glass of wine daily is medically proven to improve your health...


Yea. That is a plus side.

However for our darling DB, he is underage and should stay put until it is legal. Laws are made for a reason.

That's probably only my opinion though. Alcohol is one of those topics that seems to get on my nerves...

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Actually, a glass of wine daily is medically proven to improve your health...


That's my Nurse Toni  :Wink: 




> Yea. That is a plus side.
> 
> However for our darling DB, he is underage and should stay put until it is legal. Laws are made for a reason.
> 
> That's probably only my opinion though. Alcohol is one of those topics that seems to get on my nerves...


Thank you Heathcliff for your concern, I really do appreciate it, but believe me when I say that MANY _MANY_ kids my age consume about as much alcohol in a night as I do in six months.

Wine is a beautiful calmer when sipped in moderation. Don't worry, I'm a big boy  :Wink:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Thank you Heathcliff for your concern, I really do appreciate it, but believe me when I say that MANY _MANY_ kids my age consume about as much alcohol in a night as I do in six months.
> 
> Wine is a beautiful calmer when sipped in moderation. Don't worry, I'm a big boy


Yea, yea. I know. I'm incredibly over-protective though. One of my friends is about your age, drinks only as much as you seem to. Got drunk once and stuff happened. I worry too much.
Be careful, just make sure you know what you're doing.

----------


## Snowqueen

It's not very boring, as I was thinking it would be. Hopefully I'll finish it soon.

----------


## Niamh

Is feeling less headachy and more "i wanna pass out and sleep"

----------


## Scheherazade

I can't believe that I forgot to use the hair conditioner in the shower this morning...

I pretty much look like a dandelion.

----------


## Niamh

ugh! work! gotta go!

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Damn, my throat is dry...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Why must people be so rude and inconsiderate?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Why must people be so rude and inconsiderate?


Because they are people!  :Tongue: 


All right... Break-time is over... Gotta return to real life.

*sigh*

----------


## Maximilianus

> Why must people be so rude and inconsiderate?





> Because they are people!


And because people just love being exactly what they are.

----------


## Mariner

Box out box out box out! Don't take a three take it to the hole!

----------


## samercury

Why, oh why are cover letters so annoying to write and edit?

----------


## Niamh

Maybe i should ask her what happened?

----------


## Shalot

I should spit this Listerine out. At this point, it's probably not killing any more germs. Just becuase I'm too lazy to spit it out is no reason to keep swishing. But maybe I'm getting my mouth super clean...

maybe someday, some moviemaker will read this post and have a character in their movie swishing mouthwash for like 30 minutes because he or she is too internet-addicted to get up and spit...the movie won't be about that specifically...it'll be about something else of course. This Listerine swishing could just be some little quirky thing that the character does as part of her quirky nature...

----------


## Maximilianus

^ I think I should spit a lot more than just Listerine. Keeping all within is getting unhealthily obscure.

----------


## symphony

The first line from a particular bengali poem that I once wrote. The line, if translated, goes like this: _And again today, I sold a man to buy a god...._

----------


## Heathcliff

I like those pre-made salad mixes where all you have to do is empty the little satchets and toss.
They aren't honestly that convenient, but they taste nice.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Domer121

I cannot believe its been years since i've logged in.

----------


## Maryd.

I think I give up...

----------


## Maximilianus

> I think I give up...


I'm giving up too...

----------


## Heathcliff

> I cannot believe its been years since i've logged in.


Welcome back!
 :Grouphug:

----------


## Hurricane

Hump-day=Halfway down.

----------


## janesmith

Why did I smoke for so long?

----------


## Niamh

Oh my god Domer!!!! Welcome back!! Been a long time!

----------


## Madhuri

Why don't you talk to me? I don't bite people...  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Lulim

Why do I even bother to open my e-mail account? They will never answer ...

----------


## Nightshade

I need a hug......  :Frown:  and there is no school tomorrow so I won't be getting hugs off random kids or odd notes hat say Ilove Miss _ and I lov Library and I love reading... wierdos!

----------


## papayahed

I think I'm allergic to the bushes out front. Yesterday I was all itchy in the afternoon but I had been walking all over so I figured I picked up something in the field. Today I was thinking I was doing good - nary an itch or a red mark until a bush poked me in the arm (or perhaps I walked too close to the bush and I got poked) and now both arms are red and itchy.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I need a hug......  and there is no school tomorrow so I won't be getting hugs off random kids or odd notes hat say Ilove Miss _ and I lov Library and I love reading... wierdos!


 :Grouphug: 

Our teachers won't hug us anymore and they just banned hugging between students. I am absolutely furious. They've got a point, but I like cuddles...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Our teachers won't hug us anymore and they just banned hugging between students. I am absolutely furious. They've got a point, but I like cuddles...


Haha, what the hell? Are you serious? That's nuuuuts. I don't see any point to that. If I was a psycho who wanted to sexually assault some children, I'd find a way. Banning inter-student hugging doesn't seem like a very good solution. What if your friend is having a bad day?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Haha, what the hell? Are you serious? That's nuuuuts. I don't see any point to that. If I was a psycho who wanted to sexually assault some children, I'd find a way. Banning inter-student hugging doesn't seem like a very good solution. What if your friend is having a bad day?


Yea. I mean, if they don't see us do it, then what are they going to do about it? The only hugging that they're concerned about is the hugging we won't do when people are around.
I think they get mostly grumpy when the boys have a big group hug. It is pretty funny. Still, nobody is fatally injured.
Also, even if you aren't at school and you're, say, at the shops, and you're in school uniform, it is still not allowed.
I asked my teacher if he'd join us in a student's revolt. He said he'd have to give himself a detention. So in homeroom on the last day we all cuddled each other and my teacher just didn't want to know. He doesn't like to give detentions unless we're throttling each other, destroying something, or giving him a hard time.

----------


## Madhuri

It's Friday!!!  :Banana:  I can sleep for the next two days  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

> Yea. I mean, if they don't see us do it, then what are they going to do about it? The only hugging that they're concerned about is the hugging we won't do when people are around.
> I think they get mostly grumpy when the boys have a big group hug. It is pretty funny. Still, nobody is fatally injured.
> Also, even if you aren't at school and you're, say, at the shops, and you're in school uniform, it is still not allowed.
> I asked my teacher if he'd join us in a student's revolt. He said he'd have to give himself a detention. So in homeroom on the last day we all cuddled each other and my teacher just didn't want to know. He doesn't like to give detentions unless we're throttling each other, destroying something, or giving him a hard time.


Hugging in some culture is tabooed; the school I came from had different benches for boys and girls. Physical hugging was unthinkable. They could hug privately not in the presence of others. Once a girl complained about getting kissed by a boy and the boy got expelled immediately. But now things have changed a lot and both boys and girls are exposed to western movies and soap operas here and parents are gradually getting loose on their children. In the city we see youngsters hugging now and then

----------


## Maximilianus

> Our teachers won't hug us anymore and they just banned hugging between students. I am absolutely furious. They've got a point, but I like cuddles...


Their point is severely weak. Just a mild justification of their salaries, but in the end, it's another proof that they lack the slightest idea of how to combat abuse. Next step could be "your eyes against the wall. Don't look at each other, for it seems sinful".

----------


## Heathcliff

*Blazeofglory*, it is so not like here. Actually, we've always been very kissy and cuddly and it hasn't been a problem, or at least nothing has been done anyway, until now. I mean, to accomodate for the times, it has always been ignored unless the teachers have genuine cause for concern. Besides, they would much rather be able to watch us, however now they've forced it underground so it'll only get worse.

*Maxi*, it isn't fun. I mean, sometimes it gets innapropriate, however the student body demand of each other that it all stays appropriate, or else.

I made a blog entry about the student body, they do look out for each other.

Btw, our computer is having a lot of problems, I played with it for a while, I dismantled one thing, that may have been contributing, however it is still under threat in ways that I can't control with the programs we have. I did a good job and I fixed it up a bit. Still, rather than worry my head about it, we'll just call company, its easier.

Yea, so I may not be on as consistantly as usual. We'll see.

----------


## blazeofglory

I can fantasize the way students out there are cuddling. This is effortless; but get taken aback here. Cultural gaps of course between there and here

----------


## Heathcliff

> I can fantasize the way students out there are cuddling. This is effortless; but get taken aback here. Cultural gaps of course between there and here


Around here it isn't surprising. In a world dictated by Supre and fraudulent Facebook pages, it is actually incredibly decent.

----------


## blazeofglory

> Around here it isn't surprising. In a world dictated by Supre and fraudulent Facebook pages, it is actually incredibly decent.


That is the beauty of it I wish I were born there in a free world

----------


## Heathcliff

> That is the beauty of it I wish I were born there in a free world


I'm pretty lucky. Life is awesome. I can do pretty much whatever I want, within reason of course.

----------


## blazeofglory

> I'm pretty lucky. Life is awesome. I can do pretty much whatever I want, within reason of course.


Life is short and of course one should make the best of it and in a while everything vanishes. But it is not so everywhere for people are in a prison of taboos

----------


## Heathcliff

> Life is short and of course one should make the best of it and in a while everything vanishes. But it is not so everywhere for people are in a prison of taboos


Yea, it isn't fun.
I can't complain though, I've got no idea.

----------


## Maximilianus

> *Maxi*, it isn't fun. I mean, sometimes it gets innapropriate


I know it can get inappropriate, but still, forbidding hugs seems a weak measure. It's like saying you are not allowed to express feelings, or to comfort someone by hugging when they have a major problem. I don't know, I may be wrong, but it seems a defective rule to me.




> I made a blog entry about the student body, they do look out for each other.


I'll read later. Promise.




> Btw, our computer is having a lot of problems, I played with it for a while, I dismantled one thing, that may have been contributing, however it is still under threat in ways that I can't control with the programs we have. I did a good job and I fixed it up a bit. Still, rather than worry my head about it, we'll just call company, its easier.
> 
> Yea, so I may not be on as consistantly as usual. We'll see.


Okay, I hope it gets better soon.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I know it can get inappropriate, but still, forbidding hugs seems a weak measure. It's like saying you are not allowed to express feelings, or to comfort someone by hugging when they have a major problem. I don't know, I may be wrong, but it seems a defective rule to me.


I don't think the rule will be considered very much. It is a tad defective.
We could have a student's revolt, however I don't want to be the one leading it.
Ah well.

----------


## toni

I'm thinking about John Lennon and how obsessed I am with him.  :Blush2:

----------


## yunxin

I was thinking that if I were a tree will drink enough.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I don't think the rule will be considered very much. It is a tad defective.
> We could have a student's revolt, however I don't want to be the one leading it.
> Ah well.


Keep a safe distance then  :Smile: 




> I'm thinking about John Lennon and how obsessed I am with him.


Shame on you, toni!  :Tongue:

----------


## Oniw17

I've got 4 more days and three more years....

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about going out to have fun after hours of exhaustions

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm thinking about holiday homework and the fact that I don't plan on doing any for a while.

----------


## Maryd.

I'm thinking I miss my friend

----------


## blazeofglory

> I'm thinking I miss my friend


Am I that you are missing?

----------


## Maryd.

Oh my dear blaze, I am friendly with a lot of people, but I have not seen you for a while, where have you been, good sir?

----------


## Helga

why does my son keep asking why?

----------


## blazeofglory

> Oh my dear blaze, I am friendly with a lot of people, but I have not seen you for a while, where have you been, good sir?


I was hibernating and now renewed and refreshed I am out here for you, so that we can renew our old topics and discussions and will entertain reciprocally.

----------


## applepie

I am thinking that there is much more I would rather be doing than what it is that I should be doing and I don't seem to be doing either  :Tongue:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I am thinking that some people just like to disagree with others as a past time.

----------


## Olga4real

I am thinking how nice isBienvenuJDC's dog, too bad the picture is too small...
Can you post it in larger size?

----------


## cgrillo

I'm quite hungry...

----------


## Maximilianus

> why does my son keep asking why?


Because that's his job, as it is your job to put up with his questions  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 




> I am thinking that some people just like to disagree with others as a past time.


Exactly! They just make a hobby out of it!




> I am thinking how nice is BienvenuJDC's dog, too bad the picture is too small...
> Can you post it in larger size?


That's true. Seems a wonderful doggie  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm thinking about our hacked computer.

So I guess I won't be on as often, if ever a solution is found.

I'll miss you guys... I'll try to get on occassionally but no promises.

Not like I'm leaving the planet or anything, just have to find a new way of accessing the internet with INCONVENIENT PEOPLISMS virussing us...  :Frown: 

And it only adds to our horrible week.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about what I will be doing on Saturday? Saturday is he only holiday we have. While the rest of days go hectically we choose our Saturdays to be without cares.

I have a few choices: to see a movie I have been postponing for the last one week or drive out of the city to a far-placed mountain-ed side.

Maybe I will take the second choice as at least it will keep me far from this madding crowd or this hustle bustle daily mechanic routine life.

The city I live in is very polluted and at times I feel like driving a little far into the open.

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' this: "More!" Aw Christ, "more". Super.

----------


## Madhuri

I hate long weekends..... what am I supposed to do for the next three days??

----------


## Olga4real

> I hate long weekends..... what am I supposed to do for the next three days??


Why do you hate long weekends? Try to love them. For me all weekends are toooooo short!
I have so many things to do but just relaxing and watching tv or read something....

----------


## magzarelli

Im thinking of taking a lager.. should i?

----------


## Olga4real

> Im thinking of taking a lager.. should i?


NO!!!!!! 
Please take two!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

_That_ was close... Phew!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Google kicks *** at April Fools. Check out their new "name." Oh and btw, search "recursion" on their search engine.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Pete's Dragon is a Classic!!

----------


## toni

[QUOTE=DanielBenoit;872856]Google kicks *** at April Fools. Check out their new "name."[QUOTE]

Ohhhmmyy I haven't seen this, it's pretty. The image changes too, if you click it.




> I hate long weekends..... what am I supposed to do for the next three days??


I hear you, Maddie! Holyweek has been dreadfully boring..

----------


## Maximilianus

I have long since suspected Ozzy's obsession with trains, like when he constantly mentions "crazy trains" in several of his songs, but at that time I wasn't a Lit Net member, so I will say it now  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

What the heck should I do???

----------


## blazeofglory

I have lots of things in my mind. Today being Saturday, I have lots of things to do, gardening is one of the favorites I cannot dispense with. I personally love to work with plants. I have a gardener, but the feeling working in the garden is different. I will have to manure them and water then. And I drove in the morning a little far. 

And of course reading is my major interest and I cannot do away with this or I cannot allow anything in the world to take on this.

So many things occupy my mind at the same time

----------


## Niamh

oh yeay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## toni

I wish women had the choice to grow a beard- or a moustache, at least. I think they make you look somewhat dignified. Haha.  :Brow:

----------


## Niamh

Its okay... still have six and a half days to research and write the essay....

----------


## DanielBenoit

Shocked out of my mind. *breathing*breathing*breathing*

----------


## Heathcliff

Hey. Internet still down. On my phone. Miss you guys. I'll try to get on tomorrow. Just wanted to say Happy Easter.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Hey. Internet still down. On my phone. Miss you guys. I'll try to get on tomorrow. Just wanted to say Happy Easter.


And _Happy Computer Recovery!_  :Wave:  (should be a title for a commemorative day... when it comes  :Tongue: )

----------


## samercury

1) Hmm, how is it that this is the only piece that anyone can still find? :O 
2) My parents are so adorable and I love them
3) I absolutely hate deadlines 
4) and I also hate it when people are crying and you can't do anything about it ):
5) Happy Easter (late but still)

----------


## motherhubbard

Next Easter Virgil and PussNBoots may have too much candy

----------


## Hurricane

April is going to be a very long month.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Dude, did my girlfriend go to that damn extra class today?

----------


## pussnboots

> Next Easter Virgil and PussNBoots may have too much candy


maybe not too much candy but easter eggs definitely!!

Ok, it's been 11 days since we got the phone call but no other updates coming in. Mr. Virg is getting very impatient!!!

----------


## papayahed

Where's the damn tow truck???

----------


## motherhubbard

> maybe not too much candy but easter eggs definitely!!
> 
> Ok, it's been 11 days since we got the phone call but no other updates coming in. Mr. Virg is getting very impatient!!!


I've been wondering. I'm also impatient. Will you be able to upload pictures on the internet from there?

----------


## Niamh

three and a half days left to do assignment. i'm fooked.

----------


## Scheherazade

Need to charge my reader before going to bed (which I should have done about half an hour ago).

----------


## Niamh

I should go to bed...

----------


## blazeofglory

I am exhausted and feel like taking a nap after a prolonged mind-numbing job, a routine work with no creativity

----------


## Niamh

chocolate... not chocolate. hummm

----------


## Scheherazade

Great! I've got panda eyes even though I am not wearing any make-up.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

It is HOT....and it is only APRIL!!!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

It's my day off. I should really go out and _do_ something instead of sitting here on the computer all day.


...bother.

----------


## Heathcliff

> It is HOT....and it is only APRIL!!!


It is getting a tad cooler here, finally.

----------


## Niamh

time to get started on that assignment due tomorrow!

----------


## Madhuri

I was such a dork....

----------


## Hurricane

> It is HOT....and it is only APRIL!!!


I know, seriously. For April, 90 degrees is not okay. I've accepted that summers in Maryland are brutal and absurdly humid, but in APRIL it should not be 90.

----------


## Niamh

You remind me of the babe
(What babe?)
Babe with the power
(What power?)
Power of Voodoo
(Who do?)
You do
(Do what?)
Remind me of the babe *its Pips fault its in my head!*

----------


## cgrillo

I hope I can reach my 5000 word goal today...

----------


## Taliesin

Note to self: shaving while having had two hours of sleep might not always be a good idea. Especially if you sort of like your eyebrows and would rather not shave them absentmindedly off.

----------


## Niamh

1500 words to write tomorrow morning for a 12pm submission. wonderful.

----------


## Niamh

Wasnt i going to bed an hour ago?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

This site forbids me to express what I am thinking now.

----------


## papayahed

Why is everybody so pissy today?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

The magic shoes came through yet again. I'm never ever getting rid of those shoes.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Damn stupid computer.




> It is HOT....and it is only APRIL!!!


It's snowing here  :Eek:

----------


## Hurricane

> It's snowing here


I'm jealous.

----------


## Basil

Well, the world needs ditch diggers, too.

----------


## stephofthenight

That I should write a book on how to be sick...Because I have it perfected  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

> That I should write a book on how to be sick...Because I have it perfected


really wonder what kind of book that will be. This is the reversal of all that were written ever before and is indeed a good start. You will really leave a new legacy. Keep up your spirit to write this amazing new philosophy

----------


## Maximilianus

> That I should write a book on how to be sick...Because I have it perfected


Some say a change of habits can make us feel healthier  :Wink:

----------


## Haunted

I need to cut my hair...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I can feel the effects of building a Pit Grill yesterday!!!

----------


## Niamh

I cant believe i left my phone downstairs and missed a call from Drew.  :Frown:  Now i wont get to talk to him until tomorrow.  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about so many things and I have so many programs for tomorrow and today is being the weekend I of course have to my holiday tomorrow

----------


## Niamh

It appears i have eaten an intire packet of polo biscuits! oops!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm thinking..."What are Polo Biscuits?"

(All I can think of is a polo match, and the biscuits that they have there...you don't want to eat!!)

----------


## papayahed

What should I have for lunch?

----------


## Hurricane

The weather here varies so much. Yesterday, it was broiling hot. This morning, it was overcast, cold, and slightly rainy. Right now it's still a little cool, but with barely a cloud in the sky. Weird.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have worked too much today and want to call it a day

----------


## Blue Sea

Ahhh so much to do and I am afraid not to be able to do it
plus I am thinking that I do not want to see this person again
*********************************************
By The Way: I am a new member  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

right time to write my conclusion.

----------


## Katy North

Arrrrrrrrrrgh the GRE is a BEAR to study for... these practice tests are driving me nuts

My verbal was high, and my quantitative was low.

My quantitative was half decent, and then my verbal dropped a little

And today, both the quantitative and the verbal were down. Grrrrrr... I swear some tests are harder than others...  :Banghead:

----------


## Niamh

I'm done i'm done! I've submitted it! Yeay.... oh wait.. what? feck. I forgot about the devices!  :Frown:

----------


## samercury

Dear everyone,

I'm not nearly as brave as all of you think I am, I've just learned to hide the fact that I'm scared out of my mind better than you are and to laugh off the terrifying things.

----------


## Niamh

Why doesnt Ancestry.co.uk have the census for Co. Fermanagh???

----------


## DanielBenoit

Thinking about whether to read Book IIV of Paradise Lost or to watch the 3 1/2 hour Russian epic Andrei Rublev.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

That grilled bananas are much better than I ever dreamed...

----------


## Satan

> Thinking about whether to read Book IIV of Paradise Lost or to watch the 3 1/2 hour Russian epic Andrei Rublev.


Watch the movie. And then watch Vozvrashchenie as well.

----------


## DanielBenoit

My dad just said that our dog's face reminds him of a B-17  :Smilielol5:

----------


## OrphanPip

I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate Toronto.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate Toronto.


 :Frown: 

I should go wash the dishes.

----------


## OrphanPip

> I should go wash the dishes.


It's not personal, it's just the world would be a better place without the Leafs.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> It's not personal, it's just the world would be a better place without the Leafs.


Hahaha, no, the leafs would be better off without all the ridiculous no-trade clauses they let happen a few years ago. They need to start over, a la Pittsburgh.

----------


## janesmith

That I must be an insomniac.

----------


## OrphanPip

Boo, Leafs won in OT, at least we got the 1 point needed to make the play offs. 

It also gives me a warm fuzzy feeling that the Leafs finish last in the conference despite winning this game.

----------


## Heathcliff

Why can't I find a picture of an aardvark with a snail on its head?
I'd love to see it...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Oh...goodie...it's Heathcliff!! :Banana:

----------


## Heathcliff

Oh goodie! It's Bien!  :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

Oh... goodie... it's both Heathcliff and Bien  :Banana:   :Biggrin: 




> Why can't I find a picture of an aardvark with a snail on its head?


Because some things are meant to happen only after you make them happen  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

oops! Got my times mixed up. Its not 6.45am in canada, and his alarm hasnt gone off... its only 5.45am!  :Blush:  oops!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm being productive today  :Yesnod:

----------


## Lote-Tree

I am thinking why I am having these strange dreams of fire freezing and floods?

Is it telling me to flood lit net with my brilliance? ;-)

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking why do I always make the same mistake. I need my head read!!!

----------


## chrissy613

I'm thinking about this guy that works near my home.

----------


## Scheherazade

Napping in the evening, eh?

_That'll learn ya..._

----------


## samercury

Why do people always interrupt you when you're in the middle of writing something important?

----------


## chrissy613

I think I need to improve my vocabulary. lol

----------


## Hurricane

I've had this cold for two weeks now. It's getting old.

----------


## chrissy613

Thinking of love!!! (boring to many!!) lol

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm thinking about my thoughts, and how I've come to think about them

----------


## Niamh

Time for breaky...

----------


## Aravona

Thinking... its time I did some work ...

----------


## Heathcliff

> I'm thinking about my thoughts, and how I've come to think about them


Nah, no kidding.  :FRlol: 
If you're not hinking of the thoughts then what are you thinking? The thoughts...  :FRlol: 



> Oh... goodie... it's both Heathcliff and Bien


Yay!



> Because some things are meant to happen only after you make them happen


Okay... Next time an aardvark just stumbles across my front lawn I'll be sure to photograph it with a snail on its head.  :Tongue: 

I'm thinking about all the things I wanted to do oday but didn't. Ah well.

I'm also thinking that I don't know very much about Australia and wouldn't have a clue who the Man from Snowy River actually was.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Exam done: check
Happy cats: check
Happy fish: check
Laundry going: check
Breakfast eaten: check
Procrastination achieved: in effect
Calculus studied:

----------


## Hurricane

Plan of the Week: Survive until Friday.

----------


## Scheherazade

People amuse me; people lacking humour amuse me even more!

Thank you people lacking humour!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## stephofthenight

That I really need to find motivation to go to class tommorow since I skipped today.

----------


## applepie

My head hurts from the lunacy that I've been reading  :Frown:

----------


## chrissy613

Thinks being a mom can get hectic, to say the least!

----------


## Niamh

Thank god tomorrow is a lie in! yeay! Those pesky neighbours better not wake me up!

----------


## Basil

> People amuse me; people lacking humour amuse me even more!
> 
> Thank you people lacking humour!


Is this in reference to my "roll" joke?

----------


## chrissy613

Should I leave things the way they are?

----------


## Maximilianus

> Nah, no kidding. 
> If you're not hinking of the thoughts then what are you thinking? The thoughts...


 :FRlol: 




> Okay... Next time an aardvark just stumbles across my front lawn I'll be sure to photograph it with a snail on its head.


 :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 




> I'm also thinking that I don't know very much about Australia and wouldn't have a clue who the Man from Snowy River actually was.


The Man from Snowy River... hmmm... 




> That I really need to find motivation to go to class tommorow since I skipped today.


What a bad girl you are!   :Biggrin: 




> Should I leave things the way they are?


Unless they get broken, why repair them?  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

Think i should grab a quick shower and wash the sleep from my eyes...

----------


## Niamh

right walk time. see you all later!

----------


## Snowqueen

Guests again!

----------


## Scheherazade

> People amuse me; people lacking humour amuse me even more!
> 
> Thank you people lacking humour!





> Is this in reference to my "roll" joke?


Seriously, Basil!  :Toetap05: 

If you are lacking humour, then I don't think there is anyone with sense of humour on this Forum... 

"Roll" joke or not.

But, probably, you _already_ knew that! 

 :Tongue:

----------


## applepie

My brain is mush today, and I don't know why

----------


## Niamh

better check the bus time table...

----------


## hoope

when is this migraine going to subside !!!!!!

----------


## blazeofglory

Today is our new year eve and we are having a lot of fun. Tomorrow being a new year we will get together in a hotel and sharing gifts and cheering up with beverages. Of course the only thought of celebrating is intriguing me. All together-people from different walks of life-bankers, businessmen, bureaucrats, beautiful ladies and smart young men. 

I am impatiently looking to the momentous moment tomorrow to cheer up!

----------


## Niamh

right if i get the 20 past 5 bus it should give me plenty of time...

----------


## Katy North

I *WILL* be a mean, lean GRE machine by the time I take my test on Saturday!!!

And then I will PAAAAAARRRRTAY!!!!

 :Party:

----------


## Hayseed Huck

Dear wise people,

Why don't I get replies to my writing, except
typo point- outs?

I live alone in a trailer, on a hill, in Arkansas.

I play the banjo and fiddle.

Hayseed Huck

----------


## Nightshade

OHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo!

----------


## samercury

I didn't get in, but that's okay :\

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

God I miss you.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I *WILL* be a mean, lean GRE machine by the time I take my test on Saturday!!!
> 
> And then I will PAAAAAARRRRTAY!!!!


What is GRE....and that is a perfect reason for a cake...

----------


## Niamh

Bed..

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, will it end!

----------


## Katy North

> What is GRE....and that is a perfect reason for a cake...


GRE is the graduate school version of the SAT. I want my application in to my school of choice by June 1st. I need to get back into school so bad... 

And you're right... that's the perfect excuse for a cake!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Revolte

What the hell makes a person so obsessed, that I can call them my most dedicated stalker? And why cant it be a happy girl instead of an angry man????

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Yep. It's decided. The next addition to my menagerie will be a pair of lovebirds.

----------


## Niamh

right shop to buy washing power, start mad rush of laundry, call mam, them call about an apartment...

----------


## Niamh

right thats it! bed time!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Yep. It's decided. The next addition to my menagerie will be a pair of lovebirds.


Is it a _glass_ menagerie?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Is it a _glass_ menagerie?


Perhaps I should say my animal family instead  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

Why are my allergies acting up now????

----------


## N.W.Alexander

all i wanted was some feedback....didnt get any

----------


## papayahed

Crap, I forgot I had homework to do.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

THE SUN! Finally, it's FINALLY spring! Oh god, I thought everything would stay dead forever this time!

----------


## chrissy613

I'm thinking about the pizza that is in the fridge, followed by the thought that I shouldn't eat it! lol

----------


## motherhubbard

There are some people I just don't like (Not here ov course!)

----------


## DanielBenoit

I love human voices, I am obsessed with this website http://web.ku.edu/~idea/

----------


## chrissy613

I think there is a lot of corruption within the government. (not just mine)

----------


## Maximilianus

> I love human voices, I am obsessed with this website http://web.ku.edu/~idea/


Exactly what I've been needing! Thank you!

----------


## blazeofglory

I have still some hangovers. Yesterday being a new year's day had an intoxicating night and all the funs one can think about.

----------


## Niamh

time to get ready for work!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Earth, Wind & Fire has put me in a good mood, I finally have a topic for my Endocrinology paper, and studying for Repro is FUN. It's going to be a good day.

----------


## Katy North

Must... take... practice tests...

----------


## Niamh

why am i in work exactly?

----------


## applepie

My head hurts horribly. I think it is about time to pour a glass of wine  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

> I have still some hangovers. Yesterday being a new year's day had an intoxicating night and all the funs one can think about.


Blaze, Blaze, blaze... Glad to see you had fun. Well done good sir. :Ihih:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I have never had a hangover all of my days...

----------


## Maximilianus

> I have never had a hangover all of my days...


Neither have I. That's for folks in the mainstream, I guess.

----------


## Niamh

Smells like rotten eggs outside.  :Sick:

----------


## Scheherazade

*Niamh>* Has this cloud affair affected your work?

----------


## Niamh

We have been shut since 5am yesterday.  :Nod:  Still have to go in just incase DAA decided to let some flights out but nothing yesterday. All shops shut and gone home at 6pm yesterday (i was still in until 9pm). Airport wasnt opening until 9am this morning but still flights cancelled. Like a ghost town.

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, at least you can surf the net  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

So where are you Nims? work? home? and surley if there are no flights they can just send everyone home? Or is it a case of passengers camping in the airport?

----------


## Niamh

I'm currently at home. Leave for work at 11.20am. I've got a rep in today to sort out newspapers accounts and orders. Plus there are millions of labels that need to be done. But there are no passengers so there are no customers. Had staff scratching their bums yesterday. It was pointless.

----------


## samercury

It's only 8:30AM and I'm already beat

----------


## Scheherazade

One negative does not undo all the positives... Right?

 :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

depends on how big the negative is.  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

POOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I just realized I do have to go in to work tomorrow.

----------


## blazeofglory

Today is a holiday and after long I am home all day and have to do so many-things pending

----------


## Niamh

Doctor Who!!!

----------


## Niamh

oops. looks like i did get sunburnt!

----------


## papayahed

Should I have taken the Midol? It expired in 2004.

----------


## Niamh

no.....

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Should I have taken the Midol? It expired in 2004.


Yeah, it's fine, just less potent.

----------


## papayahed

hmm maybe I should have taken double the dose...



Seriously though I think it's a conspiracy I've never finished a box/bottle of over the counter medicine or vitamins before the expiration date.

----------


## OrphanPip

Gah some real BS calls from the refs in Washington tonight.

Going to OT T_T, after a god damn 4-1 lead in the 2nd.

----------


## Niamh

Time to do some work...

----------


## Madhuri

Monday...again...tomorrow  :Frown:  thinking about it makes my head ache  :Frown:

----------


## Shalot

:Frown5:  :Sad:  :Frown:  :Sad: 


> Monday...again...tomorrow  thinking about it makes my head ache


Sundays are sometimes more depressing than Mondays...it's the anticipation maybe. But I feel the same way...  :Frown5:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about driving today. Today I took off from my office and want to relax

----------


## Taliesin

So I wake up and think whether it is muscle pain or joint pain in my hip i.e will it pass soon or will it stay with me for the rest of my life. 
F***ing arthritis.

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm thinking that I've been away for a very long time and I miss you all.

I'm thinking about a five-thousand word creative writing piece I wrote for school. It only had to be five-hundred. I can't be marked down on it though. Not until VCE.
I'm going to limit the next one though. I'll only allow myself to triple, possibbly quadruple the word limit, rather than times it by ten. This one was a special one though. Dedicated to one of my friends.

I'm thinking about how much I love life.

I'm thinking about how nice people can be, and how much of an effect it has on them to be nice back.

I'm thinking that I spend very little time with my year nine friends. There is so much I have missed. Some good, some bad.

I'm thinking about my older friends who are all going to leave to go to uni at the end of this year.  :Frown:  I'm going to miss them...

----------


## Madhuri

> Sundays are sometimes more depressing than Mondays...it's the anticipation maybe. But I feel the same way...


I know...sometimes this feeling starts on Sunday...and ruins the entire day...

----------


## Niamh

Time for bed me thinks! Hope i can sleep. my brain is planning on what to buy and where to put stuff for new apartment!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, just waiting for the ok now.... Yahooo!

----------


## Niamh

i need a list...

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm going to audition for an acting role in the school play next year. Unless I'm to overrun with all the extra subjects I plan on taking up.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, when will things change?????

----------


## Heathcliff

> Thinking, when will things change?????


I don't know... Do you plan on winning Tatslotto any time soon? That could be fun.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

They are playing taps at the nearby army barracks....it must be time to go to bed...

----------


## Heathcliff

I sent a customer evaluation form to Coles asking about their opinion towards selling analgesics OTC to minors.
i was curious after a health assignment.
Legally they are allowed to, and they cannot question a child why they need them.
So I just received a personal phone call from Coles explaining that they sell them out of necessity and only light painkillers like Panadol, not the slightly heavier, however still legal ones. Also, that legally, pretty much, that' just how it works.

Wow.
I got a reply.
I'm satisfied.

----------


## Lacra

Thinking and trying to plant first in my mind what Confucius says:"The angry man is always replete with poison."

----------


## blazeofglory

I had wonderful moments all day. I was in discussion with someone all day regarding different value systems in two different environments,the dos and don't s, taboos, customs and the like and it was a wonderful conversation and the sharing was really helpful to both of us

----------


## Niamh

better go study...

----------


## DanielBenoit

It kinda feels nice feeling as if you've just eaten a whole truckload of pizza. . . . .. and then you go to the bathroom.

----------


## chrissy613

I should start washing my dishes...

----------


## Niamh

It appears there is no table and chairs...

----------


## The Comedian

Released.

----------


## sprinks

Woo, ahh oh how I love finding random old cds I've burnt in the past full of music I haven't listened to in ages! And then loving it all over again  :Biggrin:  Might have to go see what other cds I can find again sometime!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Sprinks!!!! good to see you on litnet! (((((hug)))))


I am going to need to find a chinese takeaway near the new place!  :Frown:  would be weird if i had no 3in1 option at hand!

----------


## Maryd.

> Woo, ahh oh how I love finding random old cds I've burnt in the past full of music I haven't listened to in ages! And then loving it all over again  Might have to go see what other cds I can find again sometime!



Hey dear, lovely to see you.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I finished splitting my log pile and I am extremely overheated right now.

----------


## Niamh

Is it weird that i'm going shower curtain shopping?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Thanks for kicking me while I'm down, ****head at work today.

----------


## motherhubbard

my yard looks so pretty. I need to plant something that flowers around the front of the house.

----------


## Maryd.

Why can't these stupid internet providers just take my money and sign me up, already.... Grrrrrrrrrrr.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I just got back from the car show...pushing a double stroller two blocks, then around the car show, then home again....yes, I am tired.

----------


## Maryd.

> I just got back from the car show...pushing a double stroller two blocks, then around the car show, then home again....yes, I am tired.


But I bet you lost a few kilos along the way. :Nod:

----------


## blazeofglory

There is power failure in Nepal frequently and as such I cannot have access to the litnet and I am thinking about a solution soon.

It is hard not to write

----------


## motherhubbard

bed time  :Smile:  I have new pillows

----------


## BienvenuJDC

My knee is killing me...

----------


## Maximilianus

Can't understand anything anymore, and I'll see no shrink. I'd rather be dead.

----------


## Niamh

time to go to college.

----------


## applepie

I feel a little better now. Nothing like a good laugh to make you start wondering if maybe it was aliens and not my dogs who ate my coat  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm bewildered and excited and I love life!

Only I'd better not wake up to find out that I'm in a coma.  :Mad:   :FRlol: 

Cuggles all-round!  :Grouphug:

----------


## Maryd.

Now I am thinking I am completely sad about not having internet access as I have to rush out now... Ciao all.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about moving outside for a while

----------


## MagicalSoul

I am thinking of my practical test tomorrow! it is the worst subject I have to do at university; diabetes mellitus diet.

----------


## Hurricane

I really want this paper to come out well before I hand it in tomorrow. It won't.

----------


## Scheherazade

I really did not want to do that...

----------


## Niamh

leprechaun suit. pmsl!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Yessssss 87% on my Animal Metabolism Final!!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Yessssss 87% on my Animal Metabolism Final!!!


 :Party:   :Hurray:   :Thumbsup: 

Let's Celebrate!!

----------


## stephofthenight

that I should give u[

----------


## Maximilianus

> that I should give u[


On... ?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> that I should give u[


Your facebook status was EPIC. Clearly, you are not one to mess with.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about what I will be doing today

----------


## Heathcliff

A bottle has water in it and the lid is off, and it isn't enough to fall out when I leave it on its side, will it fall out if I spin it on its side?

----------


## Maximilianus

I seem to have had a déjà vu after eons of not having a thousandth of one  :Skep: 




> A bottle has water in it and the lid is off, and it isn't enough to fall out when I leave it on its side, will it fall out if I spin it on its side?


Life is made of angles, like the angles from which you get a different picture of... well... life. Hence, it all depends on the angle of the spinning.

I hope all that was insightful enough

----------


## Heathcliff

> Life is made of angles, like the angles from which you get a different picture of... well... life. Hence, it all depends on the angle of the spinning.


Flat, like spin-the-bottle. I should teast it out bu I don't want to make a mess.



> I hope all that was insightful enough


Insightful, yes. Scientifically yes or no, nahh... Ah well... I'll get someone at school to try it for me.  :Nod:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Flat, like spin-the-bottle. I should teast it out bu I don't want to make a mess.


No mess = no glory

----------


## papayahed

It's like one of those spinny rides at the fair. It spins you in a circle and invariable the person on the inside will be smushed by the other people in the car/bucket.

----------


## blazeofglory

Time is too little for me and this barrier or limitation of time is nauseating me

----------


## pussnboots

Do I dare even think it ?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Do I dare even think it ?


It's too late...you already dared to think it by asking if you dared to think it.

----------


## pussnboots

> It's too late...you already dared to think it by asking if you dared to think it.


 :Biggrin5:

----------


## Veho

I think it kind of proved what would happen, but I wonder if we'll take any notice of it. I think we should.

----------


## applepie

I really need to get to the post office, but it must wait until tomorrow.

----------


## Scheherazade

I can finish the PowerPoint tomorrow...

----------


## Hurricane

Pride: swallowed.  :Banghead:

----------


## samercury

Boston, I love you

----------


## Virgil

> Boston, I love you


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8h2g...eature=related

How are the Red Sox going to do this year?

----------


## lostworld

Is this even worth it?

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking how impatient I am... Still waiting for my connection.

----------


## applepie

Why does he have to be such a selfish baby about things????

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Arthritis SUCKS!!

----------


## lostworld

Why is it only Tuesday?

----------


## Hurricane

> Why is it only Tuesday?


Yeah, but it's _almost_ Wednesday! Think of it as "Humpday Eve."

----------


## JuniperWoolf

At the beginning of my shift, I had two days off scheduled for this week. Now, I have zero. *sigh* At least my job's easy, but I really wish that I still had a life.

----------


## Bastable

I'm thinking about how much I hate my sister's taste in music, about how distracting it is turned up so loud, and about how hungry I am.

Deep, deep thoughts every one of them.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about passing my day today as there is nothing, no program at hand

----------


## Niamh

hayfever! Gah!

----------


## kilted exile

30 days

----------


## pussnboots

> 30 days


April, June and November ?

I wonder what happens in 30 days  :Ihih:

----------


## Scheherazade

Either my plate is far too small for me or I have too much on it.

----------


## Niamh

good thing i've got help with my moving!

----------


## DanielBenoit

I want a tattoo on my back with a line from the Tao Te Ching in Chineese calligraphy.

----------


## Bastable

My feet stink from work and its annoying so i'll have to have a shower soon.

----------


## Niamh

really should get a move on into town. so much to do!

----------


## Indyben

DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy DerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpyDerpy ...Yes...I am awesome!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

What is Derpy?

----------


## Maryd.

Just what I was thinking... What is a Derpy?

----------


## Heathcliff

WHAT IS DERPY?!

The suspense is killing me...

I'm thinking about rainbows.

I'm also thinking about how I'm going to find info. for my electronics assignment when search engines wouldn't have a clue what I'm talking about.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking I am still waiting, but I am no more patient than I was this time last week.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Dear Server, 

Please work. I need to check my grades.

Love, CC

----------


## Heathcliff

> Dear Server, 
> 
> Please work. I need to check my grades.
> 
> Love, CC


Ouch.

Hate it when stuff like that happens.

----------


## Niamh

Batter get a move on! Bank and then letting agents!

----------


## motherhubbard

Teachers who are mean to children really make me mad.

----------


## Virgil

I'm finally finished with the baby's room.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

> I'm finally finished with the baby's room.


Wahoooo. Knew you could do it. :Biggrin5:

----------


## motherhubbard

> I'm finally finished with the baby's room.


 :Thumbsup:  Way to go!

----------


## OrphanPip

> I'm finally finished with the baby's room.


Is it painted in baby blue?  :Wink: 

Do you have any news about when you're flying out yet?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Beer tastes bad. No where near as pure and fresh as vodka.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

But seriously though, I'm going to spend the next two days reading, drinking, wandering around in the woods all on my own (despite stupid cougers, they're just scaredy-cats anyway), eating, hanging out with dave, playing video games, hanging out on litnet, collecting doodles, watching hockey and not sleeping. If the stupid video store calls, I will NOT answer the phone. My first days off since my birthday. Thank god. I thought I was going to go postal for a minute there.

----------


## samercury

> I'm finally finished with the baby's room.


Aww, that's great!  :Biggrin:  

87F? On May 1st?? In MA???  :Eek:

----------


## applepie

My skeleton in the closet was there for a reason, and there is nothing fun about having bad memories brought back almost a decade past the fact

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm going to be in trouble with Meg in about 5 seconds...

----------


## Maximilianus

> I'm going to be in trouble with Meg in about 5 seconds...


What have you done to the lady? Shame on you, Bien!! 

 :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> What have you done to the lady? Shame on you, Bien!!


Read the conformity thread....

----------


## papayahed

Weird, I've only been an old white guy for about 24 hours and I already feel superior.

----------


## applepie

> I'm going to be in trouble with Meg in about 5 seconds...


You're in big trouble Bien  :Nono:  Darn it, now I've "conformed" to what you expected. The world's going to end because I've been found out  :Willy Nilly:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Weird, I've only been an old white guy for about 24 hours and I already feel superior.


 :Biggrin: 

After another 24 hours, I am sure you will be hanging out only in the Reading and Serious Discussions sections as well!

Have you been listening to any classic music recently?


I am thinking I wanna go and sleep now... And wake up sometime in June.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Eff it, I'll stick to poetry.

----------


## Jozanny

If I started a Disabled Warriors Militia maybe the FBI would furnish me with the medical equipment I need so that I could be prosecuted humanely.

----------


## applepie

"Garp", is garp an actual thought??? My brain is not with it today, so perhaps it would be wise to make this an early night.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

That one should NOT leave a gas can in a place that could fill full of water when you get flash flooding...

----------


## applepie

^ No you should not do that, but I suppose it is better than leaving it in an oven.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Oh!......let me move it again, then!!

----------


## Maryd.

I've tried all avenues, now it's time to change things...

----------


## Heathcliff

I so want ice-cream right now...

AND WHY HASN"T ANYONE TEXT ME!

I want someone to play with...  :Frown:

----------


## Maryd.

> ...AND WHY HASN"T ANYONE TEXT ME!
> 
> I want someone to play with...



Because one is supposed to be at school right now....  :Mad:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Because one is supposed to be at school right now....


I am.

But I've got a lot of info. surprisingly enough and now I'm bored.

----------


## Maryd.

> ...But I've got a lot of info. surprisingly enough and now I'm bored.


Hmmmm!!!!!!!

Just be good - yea?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Hmmmm!!!!!!!
> 
> Just be good - yea?


Always, Mother-dear.  :FRlol:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I am such an annoying person.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

That I want all of the teachers here at LitNet to have a Great Teachers' Appreciation Day!!

----------


## Maximilianus

> That I want all of the teachers here at LitNet to have a Great Teachers' Appreciation Day!!


I adhere to Bien's thought. Happy day to all teachers!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

It smells like rain...

----------


## Revolte

> It smells like rain...


Your lucky! Rain is wonderful and soothing.

I just took a couple hour nap, even though its 9 30 at night right now, and i feel bomb. For some reason I want to hug everyone, is it possible some happy hippy spirit fed me special brownies when I was asleep?

----------


## applepie

Stupid belly ache. Coffee isn't water and should not be drunk by the gallon.

----------


## Satan

^Ouch! Tell me about it. I got drunk on whiskey and Red Bull last week.

I need to break free. No, no, no! I _have_ to break free.

----------


## Sebas. Melmoth

Can't _stop_ thinking about the state of the nation and how dark the future looks...

----------


## The Comedian

I'd rather be reading Kavalier and Clay. . . .

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Needs to....well, that's probably TMI, so I'll keep that to myself...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why are my two cats just sitting here _staring_ at me?

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Well the hell did I buy non-alcoholic beer? Awful tasting stuff. 

Oh, how the mighty have fallen...

Just wait though, I'll be fully on my feet again soon.

----------


## applepie

Why the hell would he do this now after so many years? Why isn't the past the past?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Oh crap. Did that conversation actually happen or did I dream it? Seriously, I don't remember...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Well the hell did I buy non-alcoholic beer? Awful tasting stuff. 
> 
> Oh, how the mighty have fallen...
> 
> Just wait though, I'll be fully on my feet again soon.


Ugh, it _really_ is. What'd you do that for?

----------


## Scheherazade

"Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong."

----------


## Wizard272002

Oh crap, my brain ran away with my heart... Yum butterbeer!

Can we have spendable points?

----------


## Revolte

I want "Blue Moon" to play at my funeral, it's perfect.

----------


## Scheherazade

What a result... 

:-/

Maybe I should take action so that next time I can get involved.

----------


## Maximilianus

Sometimes, one just lacks enough chocolate...

----------


## Maryd.

When this darn connection, be organised... Grrrrr!!!!!!!!!

----------


## applepie

I've tons to do tonight. I just hope I can finish it all.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm thinking that some people strive to be vulgar and offensive.

----------


## applepie

I'm thinking I agree with Bien, but I normally just laugh about it.

----------


## lostworld

I'm wondering why friends lie to you, and expect you not to notice or catch it?! Do they really think I'm that stupid?!

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking how can I make someone see the light?

----------


## The Comedian

> I'm thinking that some people strive to be vulgar and offensive.


At times, they sure do. At times. . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Caderyn

I was just wondering how Freud would react to todays society. He might even fit in.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

There's a piece missing.

----------


## rimbaud

I wonder what other people are thinking.
And I hate obligatory studying.

----------


## samercury

Moms are awesome (:

----------


## Maryd.

> Moms are awesome (:


Thanks Samer... Mwah to you.

Thinking I am appreciated. :Angel:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thinking how can I make someone see the light?


Turn the light on and make them step in front of it, and if they shut their eyes, oblige them to reopen until they see it  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Satan

Stephen Hawking and Michio Kaku are more interested in selling their pop-science books and shows than enlightening people with real scientific (empirical evidence and data) knowledge, and I'm sick of explaining that umpteen times. Grr!! Aliens are coming?! Yeah, really? Let 'em come! We have Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones. Hah!



PS: I'm out of this world. I'm an alien. Pssh!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I told myself that I would not be sucked in to litnet today, but it's happening as I type. Damn you people!

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking only 4 or 5 hours to go, before I am set up again... Yahoooo, Virtual world, I'll be back.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

That at this moment LitNet is perfect...

----------


## Maryd.

Only have 15 minutes left at this smelly cafe... Hopefully for the last time, though.

----------


## Revolte

there are a ton of posts on this, could you imagine having all the thoughts on here in one day?

----------


## Helga

I think I should be studying... have an exam today 

I just turn on my computer and I end up here, I really didn't plan to it just happens.

----------


## Heathcliff

Internet does weird things to people. Rather than talking to the person next to me I'm playing online.  :FRlol:

----------


## motherhubbard

Man, I'm so thirsty for a glass of milk. I think ice cream would go with that.

----------


## Indyben

Romeo and Juliet is kick @$$

----------


## Heathcliff

Darn flu...

Err...

 :Frown:

----------


## Indyben

Wish I could make you flu go away

----------


## Heathcliff

I flew flew away lol.

----------


## Maryd.

> Wish I could make you flu go away


Yes, I tried that wish this morning... But it didn't work... Patience I guess.

----------


## Indyben

Yeah. How is she now? Any better?

----------


## Maryd.

Ah do you really want to know????

Took a bad turn, but now she is a tad better.

----------


## Indyben

She isn't hurt is she?

----------


## Maryd.

No, all of her limbs are intact... she just had a spin out but we caught her in time. Her temp has dropped and she is fine now, but I don't think she will be at school tomorrow.

----------


## Indyben

Thank god she is okay.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking Indyben should stop worrying.

----------


## applepie

God this hurts

----------


## hack

The wind broke the big mesquite,
I guess I have to get the saw.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

That I have the sweetest little snuggle bug.

----------


## Scheherazade

I need to find extra sources of income to keep my sushi addiction going.

----------


## Hurricane

In six hours, I'm on an airplane out of here. Halfway done with college!

----------


## Heathcliff

Ugh my head hurts!!

And nobody will kiss it better because they'll be contaminated...  :Frown:

----------


## hack

What am I doing here, I have a 12 hour shift
that starts in 5 hours and 20 minutes. Turn
off the computer, turn off the computer now.
Bye...peace...

----------


## Heathcliff

My eyes are shutting...

I'm tired.

Aw. Dinner's ready.

For once I don't actually feel like eating...

----------


## Indyben

Life is good.

----------


## Heathcliff

I finished my maths homework and now I'm overjoyed.

----------


## Maryd.

Patience. I have to have patience.

----------


## applepie

I really want to just go curl back in bed. Maybe that would make this feel better.

----------


## Indyben

I wish I could settle on an issue to write about for school!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I wish I could settle on an issue to write about for school!


What kinds of issues do you have to pick from?

----------


## Indyben

> What kinds of issues do you have to pick from?


Any of my choice but so far I'm leaning towards:
Obesity epidemic relating to Media coverage and
Gender roles in society

----------


## cgrillo

What does 'vundabah' mean...?

----------


## papayahed

Why can't I find anything and why do I feel like I'm cheating myself??

----------


## Maryd.

Why do I feel this way?

----------


## Indyben

Why am I on this thread rather than doing my Media work?

----------


## applepie

I need to quit doing this

----------


## Maximilianus

My brain seems funny too... it's been playing tricks with me all along this time... making me think unhealthy thoughts... and so on  :Brickwall:  Much of a patience killer  :Toetap05:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Nothing is more heartwarming than a soft-voice and a smile.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Any of my choice but so far I'm leaning towards:
> Obesity epidemic relating to Media coverage and
> Gender roles in society


Gender roles in society!!

Well... I'd go for it anyway. An awesome history behind it all.
But I don't know how you'd put anything about the media into it. But I guess there is a lot out there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxVedk9A7Qo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J0unWoAfpM

I love commercials.

Then again you could have a take from both sides.  :Thumbsup: 

Plus it is almost a good thing sometimes.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Indyben

Heheh thanks for the adds love. But I didn't mean gender roles relating to media coverage, that was just for obesity. I probably should have made that abit more clear, reading it now I confuzzled myself lol. But yeah I was p****d off about the media relating to the obesity "epidemic" because one minute they're telling us that we are way too fat then they are pumping us up with adds for Maccas and take away and stuff like that. It's really messed up and just helps to build stereotypes. I would do gender roles, but I'm afraid it's going to become one of those issues that the whole class ends up doing. I wanna do something original. I dunno. Guess I'll have to eeny-meeny-miny-moe it lol.

----------


## Heathcliff

Eeny-meeny-miney-moe solves everything.  :FRlol:

----------


## Indyben

Oh my god I literally LIVE by that saying. Everytime a friend has something they can't choose between I'm like
"eeny-meeny-miny-moe it. eeny-meeny-miny-moe solves everything" LOL we are too awesome hon.

----------


## Heathcliff

Epically awesome.

I haven't found a saying to live by yet. I should.

Do you want to move to the Live Chat thread? We get in trouble if we immerse in too much general conversation in threads with specific topics.

----------


## Indyben

I agree. Send me the link and I shall join.

----------


## Heathcliff

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ight=live+chat

Knew you'd ask. And that is where all of the auctioning has been moved to.  :FRlol:

----------


## Indyben

Of coarse you knew I'd ask...I'm still a newbie. Okay then I'll check out the auctions. Whose being auctioned now?

----------


## Heathcliff

I need someone else to bid on my mum. I'm the last bid and I don't sincerely _want_ to go out with her. I already won the bidding on you.  :Smile:

----------


## Indyben

Lol and I intend to win the bidding on you.  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

I don't doubt thou shall.  :Nod:   :Grouphug:

----------


## Indyben

I shall. On my life I shall.

----------


## Niamh

stop procrastinating and get back to studying!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I can't believe that it is HAILING....

----------


## kilted exile

No more working at canadian tire - 2 weeks to pack 9 years into one case

----------


## Indyben

I love saturdays!!!!

----------


## Maryd.

I can't believe I'm doing this!

----------


## Indyben

I thank you that you are

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm tired of this. And it only just started.

----------


## hack

I'm tired.
Sleep?

----------


## Heathcliff

Indyben and me. We're going out.

Yay!!  :Grouphug:

----------


## Maryd.

Nice kid... I suppose...

----------


## Indyben

"I suppose"?...did I do something wrong?  :Frown: 




> [IMG]http://www.online-literature.com/forums
> Indyben and me. We're going out.
> 
> Yay!!


I love you babe xxx

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> "I suppose"?...did I do something wrong?


Yes.....it's a parent/daughter thing...
I will surely feel the same way about any boy who looks in my daughter's direction.  :Hand:  :Smash:  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Indyben and me. We're going out.


Well, knock me down with a feather!

Who saw _that_ coming?


I'm thinking:

I don't wanna, I don't wanna, I don't wanna!!!!!!!!!

----------


## papayahed

Holy Crapamoly

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I ate too much  :Frown:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Indyben and me. We're going out.
> 
> Yay!!


Aww, such a nice pair!  :Nod: 
Congrats on the recent event! 





> Nice kid... I suppose...


I can understand the feeling, Mary 
_Our darling kids,
they grow and grow,
they deploy their wings,
then they fly and go,
they depart the nest
on that eager quest
they can't feed below.
_

----------


## papayahed

How is it that some guys can look sooo completely different when wearing a hat??

----------


## Snowqueen

> Indyben and me. We're going out.
> 
> Yay!!


Hey Heathcliff you have found your Cathy at last.  :Smilewinkgrin:  I mean is he your boyfriend? He seems to be a nice fellow.

----------


## Maryd.

> "I suppose"?...did I do something wrong?...


No stop being paranoid... I'm just being a mum... :Nod: 

She's my baby...  :Frown2:

----------


## Indyben

> No stop being paranoid... I'm just being a mum...
> 
> She's my baby...


Okey Dokey. Lol sorry, can't help being paranoid. I'm bashful :P

----------


## Maryd.

> Okey Dokey. Lol sorry, can't help being paranoid. I'm bashful :P


 :Angel:  :Angel:

----------


## Heathcliff

> I love you babe xxx


You too xxx
 :Angel: 

And thank you all my everyone for your kind words of awesomeness. We're epically happy.  :Biggrin: 

 :Party:

----------


## Indyben

> You too xxx
> 
> 
> And thank you all my everyone for your kind words of awesomeness. We're epically happy.


That we are my angel. That we are. Thank you everyone also  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Alright already... We're all happy.

Thinking how much happier can we get.

----------


## Madhuri

Stupid...stupid....stupid....this rain.

Just when I stepped out..it started raining heavily that I got drenched completely and had to come back...just as I step in the house....rain stops...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## samercury

youngest sister (11): I don't see you telling (other sister- 16) not to do that
me: How old are you? How old is she?
her: You always use that excuse.
me: Well, that's because it explains everything
her: *glare* That's a frivolous excuse
...and walks away

 :FRlol:  oh little sisters

----------


## Maryd.

> Stupid...stupid....stupid....this rain.
> 
> Just when I stepped out..it started raining heavily that I got drenched completely and had to come back...just as I step in the house....rain stops...


Hey Mahuri... Maybe the rain comes out when you do. Step our way for a few years. Heaven knows Australia needs the rain... :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

Looking forward to uni open days!!!

----------


## Heathcliff

Looking foward to not doing homework tonight. Going to be out with school until very late.

Yay! No homework!

Yay! Friends!

No! No sleep.

No! I might get in trouble for not doing homework...  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

Holy Crapamoly #2

and


Poo!!! Another damn speeding ticket.

----------


## Maryd.

Ouch, poor dear...

Thinking all that hard work is starting to pay off.

----------


## Niamh

eek Papaya! Speeding tickets not good hun!

----------


## hack

The Lakers took care of
business last night!!!!!!!

----------


## applepie

How do you fix a wound when you can't find the hemorrhage???

----------


## Indyben

Go to the doctor's

----------


## Niamh

holy cow! Is that the time! better get to bed! Up in less that 4.5 hours!

----------


## applepie

> Go to the doctor's


I wish the doctor could fix this, but that isn't in the cards I'm afraid. I'll muddle through and come out the other side. I'll be different, but I'll be standing.

Have I always been so optimistic??

----------


## Basil

Alḥamdulillāh!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I wish the doctor could fix this, but that isn't in the cards I'm afraid. I'll muddle through and come out the other side. I'll be different, but I'll be standing.
> 
> Have I always been so optimistic??


Dr. Time will heal the wound, but there may be some scar tissue.

----------


## Indyben

ah derpyderpyderpyderpyderpyderpyderpyderpyderpy

----------


## Maximilianus

> How do you fix a wound when you can't find the hemorrhage???


Good question. I think the wound will keep bleeding until there's no more purple juice to flow. Then you go get some more purple juice, and the story goes ever on. Odd, eh? Well, that's life and its juice  :Tongue: 




> ah derpyderpyderpyderpyderpyderpyderpyderpyderpy


Excuse me... what's the meaning of derpy?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Excuse me... what's the meaning of derpy?


Nothing.

Derpy derpy derpy derpy
Derpy derpy derpy derpy
Derpy derpy derpy derpy
Derpy derpy derpy derpy
Derpy derpy derpy derpy
Derpy derpy derpy derpy

 :FRlol:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

The back of my knees are sunburned bright red and and they huuurt! How?!? How does this happen? The rest of me is only slightly burned!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Nothing.
> 
> Derpy derpy derpy derpy
> Derpy derpy derpy derpy
> Derpy derpy derpy derpy
> Derpy derpy derpy derpy
> Derpy derpy derpy derpy
> Derpy derpy derpy derpy


Oh, funny you!  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Oh, funny you!


I is? Is I funny?
Oh... You is funny too.
I is feeling illiterate today.
I is putting the word 'is' in the wrong places.

I is in need of intense study.
I have just found out today about a series of assignments I must complete over the next few weeks.
I was wrong about year nine being a bludge.
It has been up until now.  :Willy Nilly: 
I've done more work in the past than what I must do now, however I know I won't like it.  :Frown: 
But I should just get over it and do some work.

I just saw a video of a schoolgirl bashing up on her muscle-man teacher.
There are two sides of me.
*Side one:* Poor guy, because he isn't allowed to bash her back.
*Side two:*  :FRlol:  Muscle-man.
I'm going to stick to side one. Poor guy.

----------


## Indyben

> Good question. I think the wound will keep bleeding until there's no more purple juice to flow. Then you go get some more purple juice, and the story goes ever on. Odd, eh? Well, that's life and its juice 
> 
> 
> Excuse me... what's the meaning of derpy?


Lol yeah. I got Derpy from an episode of South Park where they kept airing adds for new Rob Schneider movies and they got more and more wierd till the guy just came out saying "Rob Schneider in Da Derpy Derpy Derp Derpy Derpily Derpy Dum" lol I been saying it ever since whenever I stuff up a sentence :P.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Lol yeah. I got Derpy from an episode of South Park where they kept airing adds for new Rob Schneider movies and they got more and more wierd till the guy just came out saying "Rob Schneider in Da Derpy Derpy Derp Derpy Derpily Derpy Dum" lol I been saying it ever since whenever I stuff up a sentence :P.


Yup. I hear you say it all the time.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jesterhead

Rob Schneider is a carrot.. also i'm hungry

----------


## Indyben

Rob Schneider is a carrot, a stapler, Kenny and Derpy! I love South Park

I want the garlic bread that I can smell from the oven and I want it now. So hungry.

----------


## Snowqueen

Seems like it will be fun.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

South Park is too crude and rude for me....

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Rob Schneider is a carrot.. also i'm hungry


Hahaha, that was classic. I use that quote every time a trailer comes on that looks redonkulously stupid.

----------


## papayahed

Turnaround is over!!!!!!!

----------


## Niamh

Woohoo Papaya!

Its never a good thing to do the laundry when you are tired... especially if it means there is a chance of putting a white sheet instead of a colour catcher into the drum and result is slightly minty coloured whites.

----------


## rabid reader

onions....

----------


## Indyben

are awesome...

----------


## Maryd.

Best get ready to go... My father will not be impressed, if I arrive late.

----------


## Indyben

Lol we just came back from my Nanna's house :P Coincidence much?

----------


## Maryd.

We, just got back too... Weird... Ha?

----------


## Niamh

wheres the tissues...

----------


## papayahed

Is it possible to stay in bed the whole day?????

----------


## Niamh

It is if you have a TV in your bedroom and a pile of books by your bed!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

Well, I have one out of two but I do have the laptop.

----------


## Jesterhead

when will I finally start studying for my exams..

----------


## Heathcliff

I want a meat pie...

And STEAK!!

 :Arf:

----------


## Indyben

*Get's meat pie and steak for angel*

I love you  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

I love you too.  :Biggrin: 

Want some deep-fried gunk?

----------


## Indyben

Yes...Yes I do

----------


## Niamh

:Mad2:

----------


## Scheherazade

Should I feel bad? Because I so obviously don't.

----------


## Maryd.

Great now I am going to have to go silent.

----------


## Niamh

god bless digital plus!

----------


## papayahed

A day on the couch AND a Star Wars marathon!!!!

----------


## Niamh

Digital plus you suck!

----------


## Scheherazade

> god bless digital plus!





> Digital plus you suck!


Now, there is a change of heart...

----------


## Niamh

I missed Doctor Who because i was in work and heres me sitting here thinking, this is great! I have it on record! Went to watch it and about ten minutes before the end... it stopped!

----------


## Indyben

cold...very cold

----------


## Maryd.

Yes, true that...

----------


## Indyben

How are you this morning?

----------


## Maryd.

I'm ok, your young lass is asleep at the moment... How are you?

----------


## Indyben

I'm good thank you  :Smile:  Watching Spongebob lol

----------


## Maryd.

Love Patrick... He is my favourite. :Biggrin5:

----------


## Niamh

right. i'm off to bed.

----------


## Indyben

Haha I know right? I love Spongebob, he's so cute.

----------


## Maryd.

True that.

Thinking if I had a boat, I would sail away and return in a year.

----------


## Indyben

And he's good english material too. I got an A+ for a persuasive oral presentation I gave last year that involved him.

----------


## Maryd.

A big pat on the back to you, young man.

----------


## Indyben

Thank you  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, I never got an A+ in english.

----------


## Indyben

Soup is awesome.

----------


## Maryd.

The banana pie I invented last night, was almost good.

----------


## Indyben

Heheh pie :P I'm sure it was better than almost good. Franny makes you sound like supercook lol  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

No, no, just Italian food, especially lasagne. We cook it the old fashioned way. It takes hours.

----------


## Indyben

I'd love to see how you do it someday  :Smile:  I love cooking.

----------


## Maryd.

One day, we'll plan it.

----------


## Indyben

woot!

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm still in my pyjamas.  :Biggrin: 

I'm comfy.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

I'm in a top and a pair of shorts...I'm cold lol.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I'm in a top and a pair of shorts...I'm cold lol.


The dog was cold sitting on the floor so she brought her toast onto the carpet. But she's not allowed to do that.  :FRlol:

----------


## Indyben

LOL  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

I put Banana Nesquick in a glass. I went to the fridge to get some milk and there wasn't any.

I put apple-kiwi flavoured cordial in my Nesquik.
Not bad, not great.
Wouldn't suggest it.
Too sweet.

----------


## Indyben

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

right if you are heading into work early you better get off the computer!

----------


## Sancho

Ha! Thinking I need to get off the computer and get to work.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I think I have...a problem...

----------


## Niamh

I really need to go to bed...

----------


## Indyben

I think only my body woke up today, my soul is still in bed.

----------


## Maryd.

Ouch Indy...

Thinking I should get off this computer and get next door and start work

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Thinking that the pollen is still killing me...

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking time to call it quits... It's gone on long enough. I've had enough and I won't take anymore.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Is playing games with me that bad?

----------


## kiz_paws

Wish I could come here more often. **sigh**
Ah well, grab the opportunity as it arises.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

tired. blarg

----------


## Maryd.

When will the pain subside?

----------


## Niamh

so much for an early night!

----------


## Niamh

will midnight hurry up already!!

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking... How long does it take for gastro to clear up?

----------


## OrphanPip

> Thinking... How long does it take for gastro to clear up?


Usually, 2-3 days, but it depends on what's causing it. Remember to keep hydrated  :Wink: .

I'm wondering why Queen Victoria's birthday is still a holiday in Canada, but thankful that today was a holiday and we could be commemorating Kermit the Frogs' birthday for all I care.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Usually, 2-3 days, but it depends on what's causing it. Remember to keep hydrated .


Aw. I don't have 2-3 days. I have... 6 hours.
I was keeping hydrated. I've had 5 today, it felt better.
But I threw up all the water...  :Frown:  Now I feel yuck...  :Puke: 
I might try and find some lemonade later. I haven't eaten because I know I'll throw it up, but I haven't had any sugar.  :Willy Nilly:  No sugar!!
So I need to find some in mild liquid form...




> I'm wondering why Queen Victoria's birthday is still a holiday in Canada, but thankful that today was a holiday and we could be commemorating Kermit the Frogs' birthday for all I care.


I think I'll celebrate Kermit the Frog then.  :Cheers2: 
 :FRlol:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I cannot stand kids my age  :Ack2:

----------


## OrphanPip

> Aw. I don't have 2-3 days. I have... 6 hours.
> I was keeping hydrated. I've had 5 today, it felt better.
> But I threw up all the water...  Now I feel yuck... 
> I might try and find some lemonade later. I haven't eaten because I know I'll throw it up, but I haven't had any sugar.  No sugar!!
> So I need to find some in mild liquid form...


I like to drink Gatorade when I'm sick like that, it's good for replenishing electrolytes too.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I like to drink Gatorade when I'm sick like that, it's good for replenishing electrolytes too.


That is an epically awesome idea! Why didn't I think of it? Ah, yes, because Pip is a genious!

Only I get heart pulpitations from like half a glass of Coke so a bottle of Gatorade will destroy me. Aw...

----------


## DanielBenoit

After one-hundred and seventy or so of exquisitely beautiful and touching American writing, Huckleberry Finn's final fifty pages are one of the biggest disappointments in literary history.

Though I try not to think about that. The first hundred-seventy pages were perfection and amongst the greatest I've ever read. Then it is given over to minstrel show humor without any end.

----------


## Indyben

> Aw. I don't have 2-3 days. I have... 6 hours.
> I was keeping hydrated. I've had 5 today, it felt better.
> But I threw up all the water...  Now I feel yuck... 
> I might try and find some lemonade later. I haven't eaten because I know I'll throw it up, but I haven't had any sugar.  No sugar!!
> So I need to find some in mild liquid form...
> 
> 
> I think I'll celebrate Kermit the Frog then.



Aww my poor baby  :Frown:  Love you honey. Drink some water with some lemon juice in it. LOVE YOU !!!

----------


## Maryd.

Thanks for the tip Indy, will go make some rice as well... She's sleeping right now.

----------


## Indyben

No worries  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

I have an awesome as part in The Man from Snowy River. :Smile:  I WANT TO GO AND PLAY IT!! :Cuss: 

The music teacher is going ot metaphorically chastise me...  :Frown:   :Nonod:

----------


## Niamh

Right! Time to get the custard Creams out of the cupboard and start studying!

----------


## Niamh

philosophy is exhausting...

----------


## Indyben

urrrrrrg.

----------


## Jesterhead

I could drink some Hustler right now, but I have to get up to get it.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Too hot, too hot to do anything. Too hot to go anywhere without a fan. Too hot to wear a ****. Too hot to go outside. Too hot to be drinking warm water. Too hot for me to be complaining like this when I live in frickin' Wisconsin.

----------


## Niamh

dear Mr Toner. If your book is called Leisure and Ancient Rome, can you please explain to me why you have wasted an intire chapter called leisure talking about restraints of leisure mainly in modern society?

----------


## 1n50mn14

Some people need to grow up.

----------


## Indyben

Being sick fails. Eating soup when sick wins. lol.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Being sick fails. Eating soup when sick wins. lol.


YOU JUST REMINDED ME WE HAVE CUP O' SOUPS IN THE CUPBOARD!!
Thank you...

----------


## Indyben

Anytime honey.

----------


## Niamh

there is something about all this i just cant put my finger on it....

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking the temps are all down, back to school tomorrow kids. And back to renovating tomorrow mum.

----------


## Niamh

i'm 100% finished!!!  :Banana:

----------


## Heathcliff

I was on a steak high!!

Tra-la-la!!

I love steak.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sirkka

I am tired and hungry. I am going to make some dinner.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I wish my window opened...normally I love 30 degree weather!

----------


## Niamh

I really wish the idiots outside the pub across the road would shut up or move on!! gurr! sleep is needed!

----------


## Indyben

Wishing I was at school with my honey.  :Frown:

----------


## Maryd.

Not sick again, are you dear?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

HAHAHAHA, my bedroom window is open and some kid just tripped up his bike and hit his balls. He's still rolling around at this moment, and it's hillarious (to myself, and to his three friends standing around him... guess he doesn't find it so funny yet).

----------


## Joreads

It is too cold for salad

----------


## Indyben

> Not sick again, are you dear?


Yeah I am. It kinda escalated so didn't go yesterday or today. Going tomorrow though. Looking forward to seeing Franny again  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

is that the time!

----------


## Indyben

Sleeep. Sleep is good. Sleep is where dreams live.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Yeah I am. It kinda escalated so didn't go yesterday or today. Going tomorrow though. Looking forward to seeing Franny again


Teehee... I gave it to you so... Oops... Teehee...

Franny? Hehe.

That's new.

----------


## Indyben

It's not really. I called you Franny at your place, and I yelled out "GO FRANNY!" twice at music night :P.

----------


## Heathcliff

> It's not really. I called you Franny at your place, and I yelled out "GO FRANNY!" twice at music night :P.


I only heard it once at music night.

I like Frances better though. I'm contented in who I am. Plus it is a tad prettier.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

Wait -- I like Phrancesss.
 :FRlol:

----------


## Indyben

If you like Frances better than Frances you shall be. Franny was just for short. lol

----------


## Heathcliff

Yay!! Short!!

I'll keep calling you Ben if that is what you like. I sometimes slip out Indy though. Teehee...

----------


## Indyben

Lol I like Indy :P

I have to go to bed....I'm gonna reply to everything after this post then force myself off lol.

----------


## Heathcliff

Teehee... Okay, good night my love.

I'm tired but I haven't doner all my homework yet.  :Frown:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking OMG the kids are still up... Best send them to bed.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Thinking that I should go back to bed....but then what would I miss?

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinking about going to meet the priest to discuss Jewish education at the Catholic school. Nice!

----------


## Maryd.

> I'm thinking about going to meet the priest to discuss Jewish education at the Catholic school. Nice!


Ar, er, What?

----------


## motherhubbard

there are four hours of school left, tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to those four hours. My kids are screaming at the top of their lungs. It's some kind of fun contest to see who is the loudest.  :Eek:

----------


## Niamh

this time in 36 hours i will be at the airport... but not for work!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Now's, my chance to run...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I hate statistics. Not the fun stuff they're used to describe, just the actual processes. Bahh.

----------


## Joreads

Charm is online - Hi Charm

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Jo was online- Sorry I missed you Jo!!

----------


## Joreads

Hey I am at work and I check in every so often - don't tell anyone!!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Workin' into the night. . . .got coffee anyone?

----------


## DanielBenoit

Yay! French exam is short and easy and quick and wonderful! *whistling joyously*

----------


## Indyben

I have media work...quite a bit of media work...I have to sketch out 50 panels for a comic book...wah

----------


## Heathcliff

I've got an epic load of homework to do that I could have finished by now.  :Frown: 

So I'll just suck it up and do it and stop playing litnet games for a while.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

Thinking that Heathcliff is right.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking that I wish this coffee would last longer, so I can stay on litnet longer....Hehehehe

----------


## DanielBenoit

I'm making it, I'm making it! Physics exam allllllmost done!! *wipes sweat off forehead*

----------


## Niamh

should probably head to bed... better not forget to set the alarm! dont want to leave Kilted stranded in the airport!  :Biggrin:

----------


## the silent x

God it's been a long time since I've been on here, almost 2 years I think.

Who else is on here that I recognize

----------


## humpty dumpty

I'm hungry, but it's so 2 am! 
should I eat, study more or go to sleep?!  :Confused5:

----------


## Niamh

> God it's been a long time since I've been on here, almost 2 years I think.
> 
> Who else is on here that I recognize


Hello stranger!!!  :Biggrin:  Long time no see!

----------


## the silent x

yeah, I was taken captive to the world of science and math, but I escaped. A small piece of my souls is still there and I don't know whether I want to go get it or just leave it there, lol

----------


## Niamh

better off leaving it! Its irrepairably damaged! never know what it might do to the rest of you!  :Biggrin:

----------


## the silent x

ok, I'll leave it be, you're right, I may not come back if I venture into that place again

----------


## cgrillo

When was Babbalanja banned?  :Confused5:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking shouldn't have had so much wine last night... In desperate need of a coffee. :Brickwall:

----------


## Scheherazade

I am hungry. I want some KitKats but have forgotten them in the car. I don't really fancy going out to the car even to get my KitKats after 1.30.

----------


## Heathcliff

I wish I could eat last night's dinner again...  :Frown: 
I wasn't hungry then, but I am now...
*I HAVE JUST SPOTTED THE KITCHEN CUPBOARD!!*
Yay!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Four hours four hours four hours. . . . . . .paranoooooiiiid

----------


## Indyben

Wish I called last night...

----------


## Heathcliff

Wish I received a phone call last night.

But I got some howework done.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

Extremely sorry I didn't call  :Frown:

----------


## Heathcliff

I might receive a phone call tonight.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

I have a premonition you will relieve a phone call tonight  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Lol I'm in love.

----------


## Heathcliff

I wish I still had those bisucits... Teehee...

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking I will never bother again...

----------


## DanielBenoit

I love my avatar, it's the only thing making me smile at the moment.

----------


## Joreads

My feet are cold and I really should do something about that

----------


## the silent x

2:39am and I am still sweating buckets with a fan on me

----------


## Niamh

right... i have no idea how i'm going to kill the time! Flight not due in for another 2.5 hours!!  :Frown:  poo sticks!

----------


## the silent x

killing time is kinda hard, it tends to squirm at just the wrong moments. but we on litnet might be able to help

----------


## Niamh

i#m kinda counting on it!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

My cousin is dancing in the loungeroom and wrestling with his sister...gotta love family lol.

----------


## Niamh

itbs not right that i'm considering just going to the airport early to drink tea and wait anxiously!

----------


## Indyben

Toy Story is awesome. Wish there was a particular person here watching with me  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, funny how life has a way of changing... In an instant.

----------


## Indyben

I know right?

----------


## Scheherazade

I have had enough. Really.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Toy Story is awesome. Wish there was a particular person here watching with me


I watched some of it, would have liked to haave seen it all...  :Frown:  But there was nobody to watch it with...

Teehee...

I have my first ever exam tomorrow.  :Nod:

----------


## toni

And so I am presently answering my birthday interview and am all stumped on this : "One final word of wisdom for LitNet users?" So what words of wisdom will I, poor, inexperienced, innocent Toni could possibly impart among you all geniuses..hmm

----------


## Indyben

> I watched some of it, would have liked to haave seen it all...  But there was nobody to watch it with...
> 
> Teehee...
> 
> I have my first ever exam tomorrow.


Good luck on your exam honey  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Good luck on your exam honey


It'll be easy. I actually studied.

I'm going to forcibly demand advice about my humanities assignment from my RE teacher. He'll know how to solve it.  :Nod: 
My teacher has been teaching me one thing but on looking it up for citation I have learnt thet it is all entirely wrong. And I want to find out which path I should follow.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

*imitating cliche' mentor type characters in films* Follow the path that is in your heart young one...

----------


## Shalot

BP Oil situation. um, are they going to get that cleaned up?

----------


## Indyben

They're doing their best

----------


## the silent x

the problem is that keeps coming out of the original drilled hole

----------


## Indyben

Yeah I know but really, they've tried everything possible. I dunno, guess they'll solve it soon enough.

----------


## Heathcliff

Neh... At least they know the problem is there.

At least we know the problem is there so we can demand something is done.

Well... I could go out there with a mop and clean it all up but... Better just stick to demands.  :Nod:

----------


## the silent x

we could just take a massive cork and stick it in, that might work right?

----------


## Indyben

I think that the cork might do a bit more damage then good lol.

----------


## Heathcliff

But of course we'd need a whole lot of cork. Teehee.

Or we could use all the oil instead and then there won't be the problem anymore. And yea, yea, yea, the environment... Teehee.

----------


## Heathcliff

> of....?


You're jealous of Camp Rock same reason I think you're jealous of Twilight .
1. They are awesomely talented in some ways that nobody can help but think could be fun.
2. They're now rich (I know it isn't the most important thing, however is convenient none-the-less).
3. Neh... I'm going to quit. S'pose you're like me and enjoy your own life too much to want to be somebody else.

But you've got to admit, being able to jump really high, run really fast and have a sack full of cash would be awesome.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

Lol but what wouldn't be awesome would be being a vampire in the lamest literature series ever written.

----------


## Heathcliff

Teehee. If you say so.

I haven't read Twilight.

----------


## Indyben

Don't. Save yourself.

----------


## papayahed

doh! do I have to go back??

----------


## Indyben

English oral today...wah

----------


## Maryd.

> English oral today...wah


Good luck, dear.

----------


## DanielBenoit

God help me, I've got more exams.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, I wonder how Heathcliffs exam and how Snapes presentation went today?

----------


## Heathcliff

> English oral today...wah


It didn't go badly though.  :Biggrin: 
I await knowledge of what score you've got.
The bias part of me said: A+
The perfectionist in me said: D+
The teacher in me said: B+
I think it'll be a B+  :Nod: 




> God help me, I've got more exams.


Teehee. I just finished my last today. Electronics.  :Nod: 

Good luck.  :Thumbsup: 

________________________

The exams I just completed were very basic. There were only two, so...  :Biggrinjester: 

I'm sure I have achieved an A+ in IT and either an A or an A+ in electronics.
For IT I'm guessing at 95%.
For electronics I'm guessing at 92%.
However as long as I don't get less than 80% (less than an A) then I'm happy.
I'm sure I'll get more than 80%.
I don't think all exams will be so easy, however at least they are out of the way for now. These were only the electorates, so there isn't as much to study.
At the end of the year I have either 9 or 10 exams. I think. Erg...
But I'm looking forward to some challenges.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

...you're too smart for me lol.

----------


## Heathcliff

I think too much.

And I like it.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

as do I lol.

----------


## Zeniyama

Two more exams, and that's an end to highschool!

...God, I'll miss it...

----------


## Indyben

School would be so much more awesome if it was the cinemas

----------


## Heathcliff

The cinemas would be more awesome if they were school.

They'd have a chapel and wouldn't smell like vomit/urine all the time.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

I agree with Heath.

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm flattered.  :Blush: 

I finished my humanities assignment.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

congrats.  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking... What was I thinking?

----------


## Niamh

Amazon you suck!

----------


## motherhubbard

there's nothing like a padlock to make me want to read a thread. What's wrong with me? Please don't answer.

----------


## Scheherazade

> there's nothing like a padlock to make me want to read a thread.


It never turns out to be as good as you expect it to be, I bet!

 :Tongue: 

PS: How about the edited posts?

----------


## motherhubbard

I am always curious what was changed. Your right, all the really juicy bits get deleted.

----------


## the silent x

I love woot.com, $94.50 iPod 5th gen of awesome

----------


## L.M. The Third

I'm wondering if I should shut off my computer and get busy, or if I'll just turn it back on in 20 minutes.

----------


## Delta40

I'm thinking the law sucks when it comes to the testimony of a child. They have no chance in cross examination and because of this, reasonable doubt sets in. It is tragic.

----------


## L.M. The Third

I'm wondering why things seem slow here tonight. Is it so that I'll get off and get busy?

I'm thinking that there was an avatar stealing weekend while I was gone, and I can't find the thread. Am I right?

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm thinking that there was an avatar stealing weekend while I was gone, and I can't find the thread. Am I right?


Maybe someone stole that too.


I am thinking I can do this... Probably.

----------


## Heathcliff

Screamo is sort of nice.  :Smile:

----------


## toni

I'm just thinking that it's rather strange that whenever I am in school, all I think about work and when I am at work, my thoughts are in school?

----------


## Niamh

harumph!

----------


## motherhubbard

I saw mars bars in town today. I haven't seen one of those in forever

----------


## motherhubbard

college did not prepare me for filling out this W-4. I'm lost even after a call in to my tax lady.

----------


## Revolte

> college did not prepare me for filling out this W-4. I'm lost even after a call in to my tax lady.


Yeah I sat on the computer staring at the screen growing more and more angry, then i just cursed the w-4 and had a ciggerette lol.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I have no reason for writing yet a third post about my exams, but I need it for motivation:
Exam Time ftw

 :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## DanielBenoit

@!#%!!!!!!!

----------


## Indyben

> Screamo is sort of nice.


Haha! I hath converted thee!

----------


## Themis

Wondering how to say: Please, dear cleaning lady, stop hoovering the carpets! You're ruining them!

----------


## Indyben

Exactly as you mean it lol. So long as you're nice about it  :Smile:

----------


## BlueRose

How COLD life can be...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Five hours of exams. Five questions left. Five easy pieces.

----------


## Indyben

I like Crunchy Peanut butter on crumpets...it's awesome.

----------


## Heathcliff

I have never had, however would like to try, crunchy peanut butter in cornflakes.  :Nod:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Each step is a step closer to being done. .. . . .

----------


## Heathcliff

> Haha! I hath converted thee!


Not entirely. I didn't listen to _all_ of them. Some of them were mean and _swearing_.
And I still like classical songs that have techno added to them. I need to find some!!

----------


## Indyben

> Not entirely. I didn't listen to _all_ of them. Some of them were mean and _swearing_.
> And I still like classical songs that have techno added to them. I need to find some!!


Lol True.
If you want classical songs with added techno, just look at some Final Fantasy albums.

----------


## Heathcliff

Yay!!

Cup of tea on bench!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Done!Done done done done done done done!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Oh noooes. What have I done?

----------


## Indyben

I love my guitar.

----------


## Heathcliff

Other is better than Rock.
Rock is better than Metal.

I'm going to listen to Other again.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

Im thinking that thinking is overrated

----------


## Heathcliff

> Im thinking that thinking is overrated


I'm contemplating whether to growl or whimper.

----------


## Indyben

I'm thinking about the nature of sleep being awesome.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I'm thinking about the nature of sleep being awesome.


Hrm... Yea okay.

 :Yawnb:  :Sleep:

----------


## Indyben

Thinking that PAM is cute when she's asleep.

----------


## Heathcliff

Thinking that PAM hasn't seen me in deep sleep yet when I appear to be a grisly bear in hibernation.

----------


## Indyben

Still thinking that PAM would still be the most beautiful thing in the world when in that state of sleep  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

My brother still has a nosebleed...

Arg...

 :Arf:

----------


## Indyben

he has a nosebleed? why for?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

OhNoOhNoOhNoOhNoOhNoOhNoOhNoOhNoOhNoOhNoOhNoOhNoOh NoOhNoOhNo

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking... I see no evil, I hear no evil and I know no evil...

----------


## Indyben

Thinking Thank you PAM  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

Time goes by really quickly. *Really* quickly.

And now I have nobody to play with.  :Frown:

----------


## DanielBenoit

The experience of seeing Macbeth in a theater is unlike any other. If ever there was a play Shakespeare wrote that was made to be experienced, it was Macbeth.

----------


## Indyben

Friend coming over in matter of hours...must...get...will...to clean!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thinking... I see no evil, I hear no evil and I know no evil...


Hmmm... I do. That's why I want to do this

----------


## Dostoevskian

> Friend coming over in matter of hours...must...get...will...to clean!


There's a reason garages were invented, you know...  :Wink:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Friend coming over in matter of hours...must...get...will...to clean!


You said you've already cleaned your room. Hrmph.
*CLEAN YOUR ROOM!!*
La la la la!!

I'm thinking about everything I'm going to be doing over the next day.
I have one more day of moderate agony in the city.  :Flare:  :Frown:  :FRlol:

----------


## Indyben

> You said you've already cleaned your room. Hrmph.
> *CLEAN YOUR ROOM!!*
> La la la la!!
> 
> I'm thinking about everything I'm going to be doing over the next day.
> I have one more day of moderate agony in the city.


I have cleaned my room honey, but you know. There's a whole house around my room lol.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I have cleaned my room honey, but you know. There's a whole house around my room lol.


You know, I honestly have no idea how our house gets clean.
I don't know where all the stuff goes, or how it gets there.

I should clean more.  :Nod: 
But am I actually going to??

----------


## Indyben

:FRlol:

----------


## Jazz_

Why do people leave the door open when it's freezing cold?

----------


## Niamh

I dont wanna go back to work!  :Bawling:

----------


## Indyben

I want it to be Tuesday!!!

----------


## Heathcliff

I want it to be Tuesday!!

Plus I want my powerpoint presentation to finish itself for me.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

Lol I LOVE doing powerpoints. so much fun!!.

----------


## Heathcliff

I love doing powerpoints too, but I have to do the research first.  :FRlol: 

But it is fun.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

lol cool

----------


## DanielBenoit

Most beautiful and tender indie love song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k52wwvxU4lU

----------


## Indyben

I want food and I want it now!!!

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm thinking about how much my fingies hurt...  :Frown: 

Wait - not that much.  :Smile: 

Ah well.

----------


## Indyben

Thinking about Heathcliff's not-so-poor fingies

----------


## Heathcliff

Thinking about the cucumber in the refigerator and how I'd like to eat it.

----------


## Indyben

Thinking about how much more awesome school is than weekends/holidays  :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

Burritos. . .tasty. Burritos & beer. . .very tasty.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

God, it's so hot!/I'm so sleepy...

----------


## Heathcliff

Thinking about the epic day I had today and how nicely epic it was.

And about the teachers I was talking to exitin the chapel today.
Teachers are funny.  :Nod:  :Yikes:

----------


## Indyben

Thinking this has been the most epic two months of my life with the most epic person in the world.

Also thinking teachers are funny  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

I really don't feel like going to work tomorrow.

And this song is pretty much awful!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Now a thread lol

----------


## papayahed

I don't like that work blocks youtube. How am I supposed to rate a song?

----------


## maraki16

i am gonna kill him. i wanna kill him. i want him dead. i will kill him. not now, on tuesday maybe. yes, i will kill him. i need a knife. no, my grandpa's shot gun. yeeeeeeeees. i am really good at this. i will kill him. oh god, i love him  :Frown:  but i will kill him.

----------


## DanielBenoit

My ten year old brother is visiting. Somebody help me!

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> My ten year old brother is visiting. Somebody help me!


 :FRlol:  Lol! This is hilarious...I know exactly how you feel  :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

Thinking I wish someone would visit my blogs besides people I have specifically asked to look at them xD

----------


## Heathcliff

I wish I knew what a game review is supposed to be structured like.
It would help me as a critic for critics.

----------


## toni

> My ten year old brother is visiting. Somebody help me!


 :Chillpill:  and read together!!

----------


## Indyben

just a little bit sleepy

----------


## Heathcliff

I have to finish my city exp presentation.

_My_ presentation, not the group's.

----------


## Indyben

Best visit to my Nan's EVER today. Oh My Lord, so happy.  :Willy Nilly:

----------


## applepie

My belly hurts now  :Frown:  

Note to self: Do not eat things that make your belly hurt just because you may actually be told you can't instead of just avoiding them.

Why is it that the possibility of being told I'll not be able to eat something any longer make me want to go binge on it when I've avoided it for over a year???? Let's all raise our glass to an obstinate nature  :Cheers2:

----------


## Indyben

lame....totally lame...

----------


## Maximilianus

Learning how to squeeze the many wonders of a wonderful image edition application is a feat

----------


## Indyben

I want Castlevania Lament of Innocence and Castlevania Curse of Darkness. Hope I can get them tomorrow  :Biggrin:  *fingers crossed*

----------


## Whistle

I'm hoping that it won't be sunny today, otherwise I'll feel guilty for sitting inside by the computer

----------


## Heathcliff

> Learning how to squeeze the many wonders of a wonderful image edition application is a feat


 :Iagree: 




> I want Castlevania Lament of Innocence and Castlevania Curse of Darkness. Hope I can get them tomorrow  *fingers crossed*


I've got to get some final fantasy games..  :Nod: 

I'm thinking about the word expository and how it relates to this expository essay that I'm writing. I've never hated having to write a 600-800 word essay so much. It is usually dead easy, but I just blergh... Derpy, derpy, derpy. I just can't be inspired by the prompt to draft it. I'd write it, but I don't want to draft it. But it will be really bad if I don't draft it. Uhh...

*FINE I'LL DO THE STUPID ESSAY!!*

----------


## Indyben

Thinking that the person above me is too stressed and needs a hug.

----------


## Niamh

I dont wanna go to work!  :Bawling:  I'm so tired!

----------


## Indyben

Above person also requires hug

----------


## dafydd manton

I AM at work, although taking a short break, and I'm struggling trying to translate a whole load of stuff in to a Yorkshire dialect. Headache! I keep having to ask my wife, who is from Yorkshire, but I can't help wondering why I'm doing this to myself. Could it be because I enjoy it? Anyway, it's half past eleven (am), I relly ought to go and get out of my dressing gown and get some clothes on. (Ah mun gerraht o' me dissibles an' get sum clooers on.)

----------


## Heathcliff

I want to hug everybody now.  :Grouphug:

----------


## hoope

Of when i will start my work at hospital  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> My belly hurts now  
> 
> Note to self: Do not eat things that make your belly hurt just because you may actually be told you can't instead of just avoiding them.
> 
> Why is it that the possibility of being told I'll not be able to eat something any longer make me want to go binge on it when I've avoided it for over a year???? Let's all raise our glass to an obstinate nature


Welcome to my world!  :Frown:  I'm forever eating things because i cant eat them and they have become more desirable!

----------


## dafydd manton

That's the trouble with getting older. You have a greater depth of knowledge of different foods that are fantastic, but the digestive system won't keep up with it.

----------


## Niamh

> That's the trouble with getting older. You have a greater depth of knowledge of different foods that are fantastic, but the digestive system won't keep up with it.


That and you discover you have food allergies, intolorances or IBS.

----------


## Indyben

Thinking I am dreading the holidays.

----------


## Heathcliff

I am dreading the holidays.

----------


## Indyben

Looking forward to the second week of the holidays though  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

> Welcome to my world!  I'm forever eating things because i cant eat them and they have become more desirable!


 :FRlol:  I feel a little less obstinate now. I'm not the only one  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

that just made my day!

----------


## ennison

Looking forward to a break in just over a week. Looking forward to my tea. Looking forward to peace, quiet and relaxation.

----------


## Heathcliff

Looking forward to Friday.

----------


## Indyben

See above

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm thinking that I like English. My assignments are well underwing.

I'm thinking that if I don't get averaged to an A on my health assignment, then I'm going to make a formal complaint.
I know that sounds ridiculous, but there were totally seperate criteria and I got an A on a visual presentation and the guy doing the oral presentation got a C. It was averaged to a B+ and, well, I can't live with that, seeing as I had no control over the situation and there is no way possible that I could have made the C a better mark.
I could have gotten an A+, but no. An A is an A, so why does it have to be averaged with work that somebody else did?
I mean, it isn't even a group assignment if we are being marked on separate criteria and I don't think I should be held responsible if someone can't manage a score that I can.
Yea yea yea I know it is group work and I am a part of a team and blah blah blah but I don't want to be marked on someone else's mistakes.

-Growls-

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking there has to be a way to reprint that coupon.

----------


## Indyben

I am thinking OH MY GOD I'M THINKING!!

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm thinking about having a female Prime Minister.

Wow.
It happened.

Aw.

----------


## Indyben

Looking forward to tomorrow

----------


## applepie

Coffee is good in the morning  :Wink:

----------


## Indyben

Only an hour or two of school left to go

----------


## Heathcliff

School holidays have offically started.

It has been epic thus far, however we'll see what happens over the next week.

----------


## Scheherazade

I wish my lunch would bring itself to me from the kitchen.

----------


## Indyben

Holidays have started. Looking forward to the second week  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

My fingers are itching... I have 6 envelopes in my room.
I'm not allowed to open any of them.
Tomorrow I can open the Sunday one... But GAH!! There isn't a Saturday one!!
Today is going to be boring...  :Frown: 
It is midday already, at least I can have an early night. The day does't have to take as long.

If I was smart I'd do some homework. Bu- bu- bu- I don't wanna!!
I might just get the maths done today.  :Nod:

----------


## cgrillo

Ha! School is _finally_ out!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I've got to stop posting and making threads when I'm high and/or drunk.

----------


## Niamh

gotta get a move on to head out.... also gotta get off comp so Kilted can place his bets!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ha! School is _finally_ out!


Excellent!

Any plans for the summer?

----------


## sprinks

I should be sleeping.

----------


## toni

Let's get this pathetic 3-hour slumber done. But first, I must remove this gunk on my face.

----------


## Heathcliff

-Sings- Lonely, I am so lonely, I have nobody, to call my own!!  :Frown: 

It is the second day of the school holiday and I'm already in need of a big hug.  :Frown: 

But I am going to school today for orchestral rehearsals for the school production.
Finally!! Something I can participate in!!

----------


## Heathcliff

I achieved the most epic report of my school life and I need to share it with the world.

I haven't received or demanded any congratulations except from my family.
I hate humility.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Maryd.

Hope you liked the new outfit we bought. I think your excellent report deserves a new outfit.

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm thinking about the pretty dress, the jumper-ish-thing and the T-shirt-ish-jumpsuit-ish-thing that I got after achieving an awesome report. Thank you, mother-dear. :Smile: 

I'm also thinking about how doing Enrichment Italian is a waste of time. I'm good at it in class, however I have to actually _try_. I wouldn't mind putting in the effort if I was enjoying it. I don't _want_ to continue on with LOTE and will probably drop it as soon as possible for subjects that interest me more.

I'm also thinking that I'm not Italian enough for Enrichment Italian. In the assignments, thte other classes get to choose only a few of the criteria however my class has to do them all. I can understand that, however it is so inconvenient. The more Italian students will have the things we need, like postcards, photos, currency, stamps, etc. I don't have any of that stuff. I don't want to go out and get them, I'm too stubborn for that. Plus it inconveniences everyone else. Yea, so instead I'm going to print pictures of the things that everyone elsse has for real and then write triple thte amount to make up for it.

Urgh.

----------


## Genocide

This forum is huge. Well not HUGE but it's, like, bigger than a few I've been on. Let's hope- what the heck is outside my window? I hear leaves doing their leafy thing... If it's Michael from Halloween I'm going to be upset.

----------


## Scheherazade

Five bans! And I haven't been on the Forum for an hour yet.

:-/

----------


## dafydd manton

Ah well, I'm sure the rest of us appreciate your efforts! Well, I do, anyway. So there!

----------


## applepie

> Five bans! And I haven't been on the Forum for an hour yet.
> 
> :-/


Sorry Scher, hope today is better for you  :Smile: 

As for me...

I really wish I was doing anything else. Something more active so my brain could just shut down for a bit.

----------


## Sapphire

I wish the match Brazil-Netherlands was today! This tension is annoying  :FRlol:

----------


## Lokasenna

Where the hell have those important notes gone? They were on my desk just the other day! I've spent the last two hours scouring the damn room (and my car, just in case) and they have completely disappeared! I'm going to have to ask my tutor for another copy, and that'll be embarassing. I mean, have I eaten them in my sleep or something?

----------


## papayahed

> Five bans! And I haven't been on the Forum for an hour yet.
> 
> :-/


The fastest banner on litnet!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Five bans! And I haven't been on the Forum for an hour yet.
> 
> :-/


Wowzers.

Can I just say, that you're looking mighty pretty today Schere. Have you lost weight?

----------


## papayahed

Why is it that I get "into" work about a half hour before I leave then end up staying late??

----------


## Scheherazade

> Can I just say, that you're looking mighty pretty today Schere. Have you lost weight?


Are you implying that I need(ed) to lose weight?

*raises an eyebrow*


PS: Just for the records... I ended up banning 6 users on that day actually.

----------


## Indyben

It's good to be home! And in the company of loved ones! (family and certain people on litnet, you know who you are  :Smile:  )

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm thinking about my Italian assignment again.

At least I've done all the computer research.
The other parts are annoying, but I don't have to think to hard.

----------


## Genocide

I'm wondering if the puppy I'm dog sitting is supposed to be making those noises....

----------


## Indyben

wondering what noises the the dog PAM is sitting is making.

----------


## Genocide

He sounded like he was eating his tongue. He was sleeping so I tried waking him up. Now I'm wondering if it's supposed to be this hard to wake up a puppy....

----------


## papayahed

Why is it that when I don't have to get up for work I wake up at 5:22 am and can't get back to sleep????

----------


## Zee.

I have too many post-its on my wall.
I miss someone.
I'm worried about someone.
I need some new tealights.

----------


## Heathcliff

I had pasta at 2am with my brother and my cousin last night.
I've just gotten out of bed and it is 1pm.

Yays!!

----------


## Maryd.

> I had pasta at 2am with my brother and my cousin last night.
> I've just gotten out of bed and it is 1pm.
> 
> Yays!!


Ok, ok, don't brag, so you cousin got me cooking for him, you and your brother, at 1.00 am. Don't let it become a habit. Just this once. Yes?

----------


## Indyben

Thinking that Heathcliff nearly beat my record in sleep-in times.  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

My record is about 2pm, exclude times when I've been sick and slept all day.

But usually I prefer to get up before 11am and then have a nap afterwards.

----------


## Indyben

Thinking I need to set a new record and sleep until after 2pm

----------


## Heathcliff

Thinking that I much rather waking up early and that I would have gotten up before one pm today if I'd gone to bed before three am yeasterday after eating pasta at two am.

----------


## Indyben

thinking that waking up is over-rated, and that waking up early is just painful  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

Thinking that I won't have to wake up if I don't go to sleep.

But I'm cute in the morning.

----------


## Indyben

Thinking that Heathcliff is BEYOND cute in the morning. lol

----------


## Pensive

Thinking about how wrong I was in calling myself talkative all that time.  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking... What was I thinking...

----------


## Indyben

ah ee ay ai ay ee oh
ah ee ay ai ay ee oh why?
as we light up the sky

----------


## Heathcliff

The 'Epic Fail' Iphone app. is an epic win!!

----------


## Indyben

what does it do?

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm not sure if it needs internet connection, but it has a metaphorical zillion pages of pictures of epic fails. I likey.

----------


## Indyben

ooh if I ever get an iphone i need that app  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

I thought you'd like it.
My cousin has it.

----------


## Indyben

fair enough

----------


## Taliesin

I forgot yesterday was the Bastille day. Alors, merde. But happy fifteenth of July to everybody!

----------


## Indyben

Thinking that the 15th day of every month turns out to be the most epic day of the month/

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm also celebrating the 15th!!

Hooray for every 15th!!

Then again the 14th is good because it comes before 15th. And 16th is good because it comes before 15th.
I guess 17th and 18th are pretty cool too then.

Hooray for every epic day I have!!

----------


## Indyben

Hooray for life!
and the 16th comes after the 15th honey :P

----------


## Themis

Would I have got an answering message saying "Oh, really?" (as in "Are you being serious?") if I had written "I've broken my foot" instead of "I've sprained my ankle"? Why is it a sprained ankle doesn't evoke too much sympathy and it's only after repeating that, ´yes, it does hurt like hell, and by the way, it won't have healed by tomorrow evening', I get "Oh that's right. Anyway, get well soon!"?

----------


## Indyben

I'm in love

----------


## Heathcliff

Yays!!

Me toos.

----------


## Indyben

I love my stuffed dog with the knitted jumper!

----------


## Lacra

Thinking about the monotony of life. Every day flies the same way with only few changes...The lack of variety makes me angry!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Today is the 65 anniversary of America's first testing of the atomic bomb. I finish Gravity's Rainbow.

----------


## Niamh

moron....  :Mad:

----------


## Indyben

I want cake...even thought the cake is a lie.

----------


## Revolte

The worst roads take me to the best places, yet the best places seem useless from the roads taken to them. Confusion can't explain it in full, but nothing else can come close.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Why did parents in the 90's put their kids in such stupid clothing? Look at this crap:



I'm jealous of kids today, at least they look somewhat cool.

----------


## Indyben

FYRE mass, yay!

----------


## Heathcliff

Bah.

Italian test tomorrow.
Bah.

Teehee.

----------


## Indyben

Good luck sweety

----------


## Heathcliff

Hehehe.

I don't need luck, I need study.

But the luck would be nice too.

----------


## Indyben

*gives luck*

----------


## Heathcliff

-Knits the luck a jumper-

Teehee.

----------


## Indyben

*reminded of the jumper you knitted the toy dog you gave me*

----------


## Heathcliff

Knitting takes ages.

I must teach you.

----------


## Indyben

bah :P

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking should get of this stupid computer and have my shower.

----------


## Indyben

foodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfo odfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfood
foodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfo odfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfoodfood

----------


## Heathcliff

It's so cold but so hot.

I'm not cold, I'm shivering.

Yea.

----------


## Indyben

Home is so much nicer than melbourne uni

----------


## Pensive

Thinking haven't probably metamorphosed much in the past year. Can't really figure out though if it's for good or bad.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Vancouver, eh? Yeah sure, I could move to Vancouver. Can't be worse than Edmonton.

----------


## Genocide

In the movie "Stepford Wives" are they robots or humans somehow brain washed into being those perfect wives? The movie made a HUGE mistake there.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> In the movie "Stepford Wives" are they robots or humans somehow brain washed into being those perfect wives? The movie made a HUGE mistake there.


Yeah, did they transplant the real women's brains into the robot bodies? 'Cuz they bring up that robot version of Nicole Kidman, but then they de-brainwash the women and they're back to normal again. It confused me too.

----------


## Genocide

Exactly! Even a brainwashed woman does not spew money out of their mouth like an atm machine...

----------


## Heathcliff

I am beyond confused.

Da- bu- bu- bu- da- jyah...

Yea.

When I'm unsure of something I tend to outline possibilities.
I have a zillion metaphorical lines everywhere.

'Tis meh scribbly bunch.

----------


## Indyben

Thinking I hope this movie ends soon -.-

I want to wake up and it be tomorrow now.

----------


## Maryd.

Oh, Paallleeease

----------


## Heathcliff

So many questions and not enough answers...

----------


## Maryd.

2 more sleeps to go...

----------


## applepie

Can I really keep doing this?

----------


## Indyben

wahhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## dafydd manton

I'm thinking "Dafydd, you are idle ratbag. You have been up for two and a half hours, you haven't done stroke of work, you're just playing on Litnet, you haven't had a shower, you haven't dressed yet, you are an idle, good-for-nothing fellow."
Oddly enough, my wife thinks exactly the same way that I do, almost to the very word. Funny, that.

----------


## Indyben

thinking  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

Yay!!

Easy Mac!!

----------


## Indyben

Yay!!
...no reason just yay!!

----------


## Sapphire

I shouldn't put of the vacuuming to hang around in here  :Blush:  - up your feet and go be useful!

----------


## Indyben

Puppadums are nice...

----------


## Heathcliff

I've never tried them.

I should.

----------


## Hurricane

When I fly out Saturday, I honestly don't know the next time I'm going to be home or when I'm going to see my friends from home again. 

It's a weird feeling.

----------


## grace86

I can't wait until my time finally comes!

----------


## Scheherazade

_Here comes the sun..._

----------


## Basil

> When I fly out Saturday, I honestly don't know the next time I'm going to be home or when I'm going to see my friends from home again. 
> 
> It's a weird feeling.


Are you going into the military? You mentioned before that was something you were considering...

----------


## Maryd.

It's over, time to smile...

----------


## Hurricane

> Are you going into the military? You mentioned before that was something you were considering...


I'm already in (sort of...but basically yes). I go to the Naval Academy and Saturday I leave for my second summer training, which is less training and more glorified vacation (whitewater canoeing in the Yukon) so I can't complain. 

I won't get home until Thanksgiving or Christmas at the earliest, but that's up in the air because I might be off doing other things then. I like school and the Academy, but it's just weird saying "goodbye" to people and not knowing when I'll see them again.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I won't get home until Thanksgiving or Christmas at the earliest, but that's up in the air because I might be off doing other things then. I like school and the Academy, but it's just weird saying "goodbye" to people and not knowing when I'll see them again.


All the best, Hurricane! 

Visit us on the Forum if you get a chance. :Smile: 


I am thinking, "Is that it?"

----------


## Maximilianus

> It's over, time to smile...


Keep strong Mary

----------


## Maryd.

> Keep strong Mary


Thanks muchly my dear sir. Mwah...

----------


## Iokasti

That this forum looks really interesting...  :Biggrin5:

----------


## Scheherazade

Time is up! Need to go and face the real world now!

----------


## Iokasti

I'm bored...

----------


## papayahed

I stink.

----------


## Maryd.

Time to shine...

----------


## Iokasti

People are strange....

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> I stink.


Literally or metaphorically?

----------


## toni

> People are strange....


The Doors?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I wish I didn't watch that biography on Jeffrey Dahmer, now I can't eat steak. :/

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I wish I didn't watch that biography on Jeffrey Dahmer, now I can't eat steak. :/


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol: 

Speaking of which. . . .I just ate one  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

> I wish I didn't watch that biography on Jeffrey Dahmer, now I can't eat steak. :/


Aw!!

That is absolutely awful. I'd have gone with the steak!!

I'm thinking about food right now.

----------


## Indyben

I like cheese

----------


## Heathcliff

I like bread.

My marmy just giveded me bred.

----------


## Indyben

The cake is a lie

----------


## papayahed

I wonder what product Hobbits use to get such really nice curls?

----------


## LMK

I should be writing.

----------


## Maryd.

> I should be writing.


Agh! I should be at the washhouse. Argh!

----------


## Maximilianus

> I wonder what product Hobbits use to get such really nice curls?


I could ask Lobelia Sackville-Baggins. She lives in the house next door  :Biggrin:

----------


## bhamtya

i wish i had gotten up a little early today......

----------


## JuniperWoolf

This is one of the funniest things ever:
http://www.geekologie.com/2008/11/go...ts_drawing.php

----------


## Genocide

I'm thinking about someone who can make me feel so small, so stupid.... and now how even when I'm down because of this person, there are people I don't even know who can make me feel better. Like the guy with the spider drawing.  :Biggrin: 

Thanks for sharing, Juniper.

----------


## Indyben

stupid stomach

----------


## Poetess

my boring job lol

----------


## Maximilianus

> This is one of the funniest things ever:
> http://www.geekologie.com/2008/11/go...ts_drawing.php


Such a good laugh  :Biggrin:  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Indyben

*burp*

----------


## Scheherazade

Couple of more hours and it is over!

----------


## papayahed

> I could ask Lobelia Sackville-Baggins. She lives in the house next door


A product list would be good! :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking what will go wrong next, I wonder?

----------


## applepie

I'm sick of thinking about tonight, and I need to quit before my head explodes.

----------


## Indyben

herpy derpy derp

----------


## papayahed

My skates are here!!! and they fit!!

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

hehehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p02DgHeGdyI

.

----------


## DanielBenoit

The effect caffeine has on me is equivalent to that of cannabis laced with a Bachian mass in a medieval chapel.

----------


## Indyben

*to a song that shall go un-named because no one will know it* dadadadadadadada da da da da dadadada dada dada dada dada

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm thinking of the Les Mies pieces we're attempting in band and choir. They aren'tthat bad, now that I think about it.

 :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking some people are just pests, or jealous... Same thing!

----------


## dafydd manton

Thinking "have I really got to go out this afternoon? Would rather stay in with a bottle of ginger beer."

----------


## papayahed

> hehehe
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p02DgHeGdyI
> 
> .


I was thinking more like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qFmm...eature=related

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Thinking how nice it is to be back home again (Do I hear John Denver?) if for only a few days, following my first three weeks in the Land of Lincoln. 

And now I'm thinking how much better my evening would have been had I not seen Papayhed's video.

Gilliatt

----------


## Maryd.

Do I really give a ****!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Do I really give a ****!


Often the most recommendable course of action is to not give it. Rest of the world don't give it much anyways.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Often the most recommendable course of action is to not give it. Rest of the world don't give it much anyways.


Hahahhahahah

I'm thinking about the smile face I drew on an egg.
I put it back in thecarton and when Mum took it out she found it funny.
 :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> And now I'm thinking how much better my evening would have been had I not seen Papayhed's video.
> 
> Gilliatt


Sorry, perhaps I'll start putting warnings:





Who the hell's bright idea was it to put little rollers on our feet!!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I hope that I don't run into that crazy chick this weekend.

----------


## Maryd.

> Hahahhahahah
> 
> I'm thinking about the smile face I drew on an egg.
> I put it back in thecarton and when Mum took it out she found it funny.


Which put a smile on my face, then I boiled it and ate it... Hehehehe

----------


## papayahed

I'm never gonna finish The Brothers Karamazov by watching Reno 911 on Netflix.

----------


## dafydd manton

> I'm thinking of the Les Mies pieces we're attempting in band and choir. They aren'tthat bad, now that I think about it.


Les Mis was one of those pieces that every time we sang it in a choir, by the time I got home I wanted to throw myself under a train. Load of miserable (well, it would be) nonsense, although some of the music itself is OK. The rest is just gloom and doom.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I wish that my stupid uncle and his drunk girlfriend would get out of my dad's house. They're weirding me out. Aren't adults supposed to be... you know... _not_ losers?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Which put a smile on my face, then I boiled it and ate it... Hehehehe


Teehee. It put a smile into your tummy as well.  :Smile: 




> Les Mis was one of those pieces that every time we sang it in a choir, by the time I got home I wanted to throw myself under a train. Load of miserable (well, it would be) nonsense, although some of the music itself is OK. The rest is just gloom and doom.


I don't mind having to sing it. Having to play it is more difficult. I'm on of the few there that can understand a 12/8 time signature so apparently I'm doing well.

We've only gotten through most of one song - well it is a short medely. I'm not sure what its called... But it says things like, 'at the end of the day you're another day older!!' We thought the key change would bring on some positive lyrics, it didn't exactly.

However it is definitely coming along, despite us not having a proper rehearsal in a while.

----------


## dafydd manton

I particularly loathed Valjean's song in "On this page". For I at last am sleeping. No you're not, you're singing, you clot. Then that dreadful line, "Your mother gave her life for you, then gave you too my keeping." Good trick if you can do it, snuff it, then write out the paperwork. Just thinking about it, and I'm off to look for a railway bridge and a speeding train!!!

However, don't let me put you off. Enjoy it, and if you don't, at least you know there's a grumpy old *** in England who can't stand it!

----------


## Indyben

I actually like the Les Mis piece we're doing. I hope I get the solo parts  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

> I actually like the Les Mis piece we're doing. I hope I get the solo parts


Fingers crossed for you, young man.

----------


## Indyben

"Please don't worry, I am doing fine. You're much too busy to even find the time. So use your chemicals and take this to your grave. The boys you left, are men you didn't raise."
The Day I Left The Womb-Escape the Fate

----------


## sprinks

I wish my sniffles would disappear. It's been hot lately anyhow! which makes them even sillier! D:

----------


## Lulim

Unbelievable what a difference my new glasses make  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Done!

----------


## Maximilianus

Done... with very nice feedback!  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

> Done... with very nice feedback!


I have someone very clever to thank for that????

----------


## Maximilianus

> I have someone very clever to thank for that????


Cleverness came in twos this time

----------


## Maryd.

> Cleverness came in twos this time


Oh, look everybody... Twins.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Oh, look everybody... Twins.


 :Thumbsup:   :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

> 


If it wasn't for all this fuzzy-wuzzy hair, I think we could pass as twins... Except I would be the much smaller twin... Hahahahaha

----------


## Revolte

must....fight...the drunchies....

----------


## Indyben

I'm going to write a song  :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

today was my first day at work. Students come on Thrusday. I hope Thursday is a wonderful as today has been.

----------


## tanchen

I´m going to look forward to the weekend. Now it´s tuesday, I want to have some free days and to play some games here

----------


## Indyben

I like chicken!

----------


## dafydd manton

I hate feeling unwell. I also hate getting older, even though it's better than the alternative.

----------


## Indyben

getting older I'm fine with, I'm willing to age gracefully at 17 lol. But getting ill sucks

----------


## dafydd manton

17 was brilliant. Rugby, Cricket, parties.
55 isn't quite the same - still a lot of fun though.....when I'm not feeling ill!

----------


## Indyben

I'm not into sport and parties? forget about it lol. I think I'd prefer 55, wouldn't be so damn confusing :P I love the Catcher in the Rye by J.D Salinger. Story of my life lol

----------


## dafydd manton

17 is, in some respects, the worst possible age, to be honest. Hormones sloshing around that you really don't need, pressure from school/college/university. Pressure from the system. Pressure to "succeed". Just go with the flow, Ben, and be yourself. Look after those people who matter to you, be yourself, and life will happen.

----------


## Genocide

I'm thinking that I hope I don't get whatever they ^ have through internet germs.

I'm also thinking it's a quarter after 4am and I should go to bed.... but that takes self control. Gotta get ready to be up in a few hours... darn.

Edit:

Yeah, now I'm thinking I shouldn't have posted after sir up there. :]

----------


## dafydd manton

Don't worry, pet. You can't get diabetes through a keyboard - yet. (It's only a matter of time!)

Get your sleep. Wake up in the morning with black rings under your eyes, everybody thinks you're ill!! Nos da!

----------


## Indyben

Bein yourself is hard when you 
a)Have no idea who the hell you are
b)Don't like what you see
Lol, but yeah, I'm taking life one step at a time. At the moment I see a lot of myself in Holden Caulfield, the main character of "The Catcher in the Rye" but yeah, until I work it out I'm quite happy with the way things are.  :Smile:

----------


## Genocide

Good for you, Glen Coco. :]

And aye, aye, sir! I'm off!

----------


## Scheherazade

> today was my first day at work. Students come on Thrusday. I hope Thursday is a wonderful as today has been.


Beginning of each term is always very exciting. Good luck, MotherH!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> today was my first day at work. Students come on Thrusday. I hope Thursday is a wonderful as today has been.



Good Luck MH!

----------


## Indyben

The Outsiders?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Dear god, someone please put a shotgun in my mouth...

----------


## Indyben

I like prawns  :Smile:

----------


## dafydd manton

Oh, is it worth it?!

----------


## papayahed

I'm screwed.

----------


## Indyben

Ha derpy derpy derpy derpy derpy

----------


## Farheen

i am thinking if i shoukd get of the computer now :P

----------


## dafydd manton

Aren't Sundays quiet on Litnet.

----------


## Hurricane

Planning is invaluable, plans are useless....

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking... Why don't I learn by my mistakes... I make the same darn ones over and over and over and over.... And did I mention over, again.

----------


## Indyben

I have the ability to think now?

----------


## Scheherazade

You scratch my back and I will scratch yours...

 :Rolleyes5:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' hard work is just so. . . .hard.

----------


## Azazael

Thinking I'm a bit obsessive. Eraser simply doesnt look nice in my pencil case, no matter where I put it...

----------


## Indyben

Thinking why in hell do I have a headache? It's not like I'm particularly stressed, tired or have been listening to much loud music or looking at screens for a long time...weird eh?

----------


## papayahed

pffwwww, they're finally gone and we did better then last year.

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> pffwwww, they're finally gone and we did better then last year.


Hate to say "I told you so...", but,

I TOLD you not to worry!!

----------


## Madhuri

My case is hopeless.....

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking today was the first day I didn't succeed in pushing someone away... And I have to say it felt good. Very good.

----------


## Pensive

> My case is hopeless.....


Mine too.  :Frown:

----------


## Indyben

Thinking "***t...there's only three weeks of school left..."

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, when will I ever learn?

----------


## Indyben

thinking sleep is awesome.

----------


## Nightshade

22 is too young for hot flushes!! 
or is this an allergic reaction ? hmmmmmmm

----------


## Hurricane

I 'm thinking I need to start my homework, but I'm going to go and grab dinner instead.

----------


## dafydd manton

Thinking: Miss you dreadfully.

----------


## Helga

Oh I wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow.

----------


## Nightshade

Got to get out of the habit of breaking into "Joy to the world the teachers dead" whenever I am around a classroom of teachers , esp new teachers and esp before kids get back to school . And I suppose build a bonffire build a bonfire put the teachers on the top will have to go too  :Biggrin:  
I have admit though it was funny seeing the new teachers faces when I suddenly burst into verse- what can I say I got bored...  :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking so glad to be here.

----------


## dafydd manton

*Well, I'm rather happy that you are, too!*

----------


## Maryd.

:Angel:  :Angel:

----------


## Indyben

Man I wish I had Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep....ah well. Kingdom Hearts 1 is LOADS OF FUN. I LOVES IT!

----------


## Scheherazade

Why, oh, why?

----------


## tailor STATELY

The lingering taste of clam chowder soup on the palate. Mmmmmmmm.

----------


## Heathcliff

There is a lot of green in the middle of nowhere. Very... Green...

----------


## Maryd.

> There is a lot of green in the middle of nowhere. Very... Green...


Hey girlie you on the bus and on your way to never - never land...

----------


## hoope

I wonder why its too complicated to love... and how things get so tuff most of the times.. 
I almost forgot how to smile !

----------


## Maryd.

> I wonder why its too complicated to love... and how things get so tuff most of the times.. 
> I almost forgot how to smile !


Here hoope...  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  hope this helps...
Mwah
dear

----------


## Maximilianus

> I wonder why its too complicated to love... and how things get so tuff most of the times.. 
> I almost forgot how to smile !


Love is such a peculiar thing that it first gives you the waters, and all of a sudden you end up thirsty in the desert. I can understand you, if that's good for something  :Grouphug:

----------


## Indyben

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuuh

----------


## samercury

Less than a week since classes started and soo much to do...

----------


## AdoreroDio

I'm thinking I should really get working on my school work right now...I put the pro i procrastination.

----------


## Maryd.

> I'm thinking I should really get working on my school work right now...I put the pro i procrastination.


That's so funny, Adorero... But stand back and let the Queen of procrastination wave her hand... :Wave:

----------


## Maximilianus

I shouldn't think what I'm thinking, but I can't help it. Brains should have a switch that don't have, but it would be good if they had it.

----------


## aliengirl

> Brains should have a switch that don't have, but it would be good if they had it.


It would be wonderful to have such a switch. Sometimes we want to get rid of certain thoughts but they don't allow us to have peace.

Well, right now I'm thinking about my presentation which is the day after tomorrow.

----------


## Patrick_Bateman

Why my books haven't arrived today.

----------


## dafydd manton

Latest book complete - galley proofs done, off to Print! Hooray! About time!

----------


## Scheherazade

Oh, puhleaazzeee...

----------


## Maryd.

> Latest book complete - galley proofs done, off to Print! Hooray! About time!


You go sir.... Yahoooo.

----------


## hoope

Thinking about him , when he will come back from the travel  :Frown:  i missed him

----------


## Scheherazade

_The best lack all conviction, while the worst
Are full of passionate intensity._

----------


## dafydd manton

Cynic!

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking trust is a very hard word...

----------


## hoope

> Thinking trust is a very hard word...


Well Mary that is why they say " love all but trust few "

Am thinking how some people don't really believe each other .

----------


## Maximilianus

> Am thinking how some people don't really believe each other .


One or both might have said or promised something different from what they eventually did. That's generally why it's impossible to believe.

----------


## hoope

> One or both might have said or promised something different from what they eventually did. That's generally why it's impossible to believe.


But when they love eachother, i guess its gets so complicated then !

----------


## Maximilianus

> But when they love eachother, i guess its gets so complicated then !


Not that I want to sound pessimistic, but in my humble experience there's not much space for love where there's a lot of space for lies. However, I'm hoping to be wrong, and I hope it can be solved.

----------


## hoope

> Not that I want to sound pessimistic, but in my humble experience there's not much space for love where there's a lot of space for lies. However, I'm hoping to be wrong, and I hope it can be solved.



Yea ! your right but its not always about lies - its about doubt . However , there is nothing to be resolved coz its not my issue a friend's of mine .

----------


## Maximilianus

I've been explaining game rules to newbies for the whole week. Can I apply for a permanent salary as a game assistant?  :Tongue: 




> Yea ! your right but its not always about lies - its about doubt . However , there is nothing to be resolved coz its not my issue a friend's of mine .


Sorry for your friend  :Frown:  I hope the solution shows itself up as well  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I need to put a memo up somewhere to remind me that i need to buy Hard Times by Dickens for college.

----------


## dafydd manton

Niamh, remember to buy Hard Times, by Dickens! (Another job done!)

----------


## Maryd.

> Well Mary that is why they say " love all but trust few "
> 
> Am thinking how some people don't really believe each other .


Sorry I missed this hoope... Actually I believe you to be correct. Thanks muchly for your response.

----------


## hoope

> Sorry I missed this hoope... Actually I believe you to be correct. Thanks muchly for your response.


Your Wlc Mary  :Smile: 




> Sorry for your friend I hope the solution shows itself up as well


Thank you Max !

----------


## Hurricane

Today is, hopefully, my last day wearing glasses. Ever. Eye surgery for the win!

----------


## aliengirl

I'm thinking about my translation project as well as about the party next week.

----------


## Niamh

What if he fell asleep on the bus? Maybe i should ring him...

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking... Next week is going to be a nightmare.

----------


## tailor STATELY

The telly service is interrupted -cheers ! [update 9pm] It's ba-ack...  :Frown:

----------


## Jazz_

It's a little cold in this room - I think I'll put my dressing-gown on  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Today is, hopefully, my last day wearing glasses. Ever. Eye surgery for the win!


Hope it all went well, Hurricane  :Smile: 


I am thinking I really don't care unfinished conversations...

----------


## dafydd manton

Probably the worst day of my life. It can only get better.

----------


## Maryd.

What a nightmare?

----------


## tsjbbblue

That I really cannot stand my mother in law.. is it a rule to be evil to your daughter in law even after 15 years?

----------


## Snowqueen

Why me?

----------


## Hurricane

Please don't do anything stupid, and if you do...don't get caught.

----------


## papayahed

Argghhhh!! Containment is Containment!!!

----------


## Nightshade

HELP! First lesson of Greek mythology today and I can't remember what the collective name for the Gods is!!!  :Brickwall: : Year 8 are going to eat me alive!

----------


## stlukesguild

I'm thinking I probably shouldn't have drank so much... and I'm thinking the Rolling Stones were absolutely brilliant:

I'm talking about the midnight rambler...

----------


## Bakiryu

Sunny, you're such a silly thing! >_<

----------


## Maximilianus

Life, one must have done something really wrong against you, but you don't talk, let alone complain. You just sit, stare and let events occur. You're what can be called a subtle avenger.

----------


## iamnobody

thinking;"Is it completely obnoxious that I can't wait for the weather to turn cold and gloomy just so I can wear my new super-cute winter boots?"  :Blush:

----------


## papayahed

> thinking;"Is it completely obnoxious that I can't wait for the weather to turn cold and gloomy just so I can wear my new super-cute winter boots?"


It depends on how super-cute these boots are, We'll need a picture to determine obnoxiousness.

----------


## Scheherazade

> thinking;"Is it completely obnoxious that I can't wait for the weather to turn cold and gloomy just so I can wear my new super-cute winter boots?"


It's like buying a new umbrella, isn't it? It never rains after that!

And I agree with Papaya. We'll need photographic evidence!

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm thinking that Scher's new avatar is quite striking. I wonder what Scher intends to imply by it  :Tongue:

----------


## iamnobody

> It depends on how super-cute these boots are, We'll need a picture to determine obnoxiousness.


Not sure I could bring myself to post a photo of my boots, but I will offer this; FUR! (not real of course) I think I feel better already, thanks. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nightshade

Hey I made it!

----------


## Pensive

Thinking it's been a long time since I last looked into the mirror.  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thinking it's been a long time since I last looked into the mirror.


Have you looked again? Is there anything new?  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Have you looked again? Is there anything new?


I can't recognise myself anymore  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I can't recognise myself anymore




 :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

This: "Have I worked hard enough to merit a cold, frosty beer?"

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> This: "Have I worked hard enough to merit a cold, frosty beer?"


 :FRlol:  Answer: yes.

----------


## The Comedian

> Answer: yes.


Now this: "Another?"

----------


## Pensive

Am thinking how many new smileys have been introduced on litnet! 




> 


Oh it's absolutely awesome.  :Rolleyes5:

----------


## katelbach

That i must finish Fathers and Sons tonight so i can start my first thread on Lit Net. Actually, there's probably already one on here so i'll check first!

----------


## Maximilianus

I've just been nagged by the boss, but boss was right  :Tongue:  Time to get in line for good

----------


## iamnobody

thinkng there are some lovely poems on LitNet, and I would like to say thank you for that

----------


## Maximilianus

> thinkng there are some lovely poems on LitNet, and I would like to say thank you for that


I second the gratefulness for the brilliant pieces of poetry  :Smile:

----------


## Hurricane

Today was truly awesome. Best day I've had in a while.

----------


## Triter

Where for the love of gawd have I wound up?

----------


## Maryd.

> Where for the love of gawd have I wound up?


I was thinking just that  :Frown:

----------


## tailor STATELY

If I get the butter from my popcorn on my keyboard will the mouse eat the keyboard - or go straight for my fingers ?

DOWN MOUSE, DOWN !

----------


## Indyben

I miss my angel

----------


## Maryd.

> I miss my angel


Awww... You see her on Monday :Smile: 

I don't miss anyone anymore... This way I don't get disappointed if they decide never to return...  :Smilielol5:

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking that I need to get off the couch and start the day.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I don't miss anyone anymore... This way I don't get disappointed if they decide never to return...


I think it's the healthiest thing to be done.




> I'm thinking that I need to get off the couch and start the day.


"The couch" sounds much better than "the day"... not that I want to advocate for sloth  :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

> I think it's the healthiest thing to be done.


Or the craziest...

----------


## Maximilianus

Here's a toast

----------


## Maryd.

Yay... It has been confirmed, I have finally lost the plot completely...  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  Now what? :Willy Nilly:

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking I really dislike car dealerships. I took my car in last week for an oil change and two minor repairs. They had to order a part, another part they had onsite. I paid for the parts upfront and was going to pay for the labor when I came back to get them installed. The part the dealership had in stock was put in my truck for safe keeping and thet would call me when the other part arrived. I went back friday, I reminded the customer service person that one part was in my trunk and went about my business. This morning I was cleaning the car and what did I find in my trunk??? The car part. 

Too bad I can't keep it, It's the plastic air foil part on the front of cars. I keep messing them up because I always forget my car is so low and I keep parking too close to curbs.

And forget them if they think I'm hauling this part back up to them, they can come and get it!

----------


## Nathan Kelevra

If I fall off a medium-sized cliff in the next few days (rockclimbing) Who do I call to take me to the hospital? My ex-girlfriend or my ex-girlfriend's husband. Decisions... Decisions.

(this is assuming that I actually survive the fall. There's nothing worse than a person who thinks they fall of a cliff without any repercussions)

----------


## Emil Miller

I'm thinking, what the hell am I doing being awake at six O'clock in the morning rather than being asleep in bed? I'll make sure it doesn't happen again by drinking an extra beer tonight and in future.

----------


## Snowqueen

I have so much work to do.

----------


## tailor STATELY

It's a little more than 10 minutes before the Sabbath starts.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking... 9 months to go... Yah!!!

----------


## Ailill

Thinking about my M.A. thesis  :Ack2:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm thinking that litnet has been slow lately. New school year, maybe.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking time to log off and go to my next distination.

----------


## iamnobody

This movie is terrible.

----------


## A sOn Of GoD

I am thinking of what to think.......

----------


## The Comedian

Are they getting dumber or am I getting grumpier?

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking, time to enjoy life.

----------


## <Trinity>

A galaxy - The Milky Way?
No way man, that's a chocloate bar  :Drool5: 
aww, dude, the craving is EXTREME

----------


## The Comedian

It's funny. It shouldn't be funny. But it's funny.

----------


## papayahed

Did the stores know I was coming, why didn't they stay open later???

----------


## Revolte

I believe in everything paranormal, however, I think the idea of sexy naked ladies destroying the world because of an evil fruit and a talking snake, is hilarious and very, very unlikely.

also

Really discovery channel, how many times do I have to say this: Enough with the fish!

----------


## Hurricane

I'm in over my head. But everyone else is too, so I guess it's okay?

----------


## Shurtugal

I hope they haven't cancelled my account.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking I'm thankful to my friend.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Thinking (yawn) that adding a wireless mouse and keyboard to my antiquated system is more of a hassle than need be.

----------


## papayahed

Whoooo Hooo.

----------


## Hurricane

"A" on Physical Test.
Almost no homework.
Football game today and it's gorgeous out.

I'm thinking it's going to be a good day...

----------


## hoope

Of how bad tomorrow will be .. 
Am already starting with migraine .. so i guess next is more !!

----------


## papayahed

Why didn't I do this sooner?

----------


## iamnobody

D***it! I left laundry in washer, again

----------


## NikolaiI

Suddenly I don't feel sleepy even though I need to go to sleep  :Tongue:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Trigonomitric polynomials make me feel like my brain is floating in a jar of formaldehyde.

----------


## papayahed

Goodness, why can't I find a decent local news station?

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking that was harder than expected...

----------


## DanielBenoit

I don't like I work. . . . at least for right now.

----------


## Silas Thorne

I'm thinking that I've probably pissed some people off, but sometimes it's necessary to be a little harsh.

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' that I should be more motivated than I am right now.

----------


## prendrelemick

This forum seems a bit more lively than usual.

----------


## Pensive

You don't want to hurt them, but you don't see how you can't hurt them right now without having to cause them hurt, or possibly a much greater hurt in future.

----------


## Maryd.

Funny how much people can change if they have too!

----------


## qimissung

I need to get up....just five more minutes...I need to get up...when do I have to be there?...

----------


## papayahed

Where in the heck did my wrist pad go????

----------


## Scheherazade

How would enchiladas taste with beef instead of chicken?

----------


## papayahed

> Where in the heck did my wrist pad go????


On my bicycle seat that's where!!! Now why would I put it there I wonder?




> How would enchiladas taste with beef instead of chicken?


deliciously.

----------


## Snowqueen

I wonder why people like to make fun of others!

----------


## Scheherazade

> deliciously.


Never tried beef enchiladas. Do you make it with steak strips?


> I wonder why people like to make fun of others!


Because it is fun, of course!

----------


## Snowqueen

> Because it is fun, of course!


Do you enjoy making fun of others?

----------


## Maryd.

Nothing...

----------


## papayahed

> Never tried beef enchiladas. Do you make it with steak strips?Because it is fun, of course!


ohh steak strips would be good.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Do you enjoy making fun of others?


Who doesn't?

----------


## clguerra

How to continue on my essay :P

----------


## papayahed

Man, one more word.

----------


## katelbach

How easy it is to get away with doing little or no work in the office today, and also how i'm going to order a massive pizza later and read the Bell Jar in peace as my GF is away tonight. TV firmly switched off thank you.

----------


## Lokasenna

I'm looking at recent posts, and guessing that _1984_ is being studied again somewhere...

----------


## DANSBIRD

I'm wondering who all of you people are.

----------


## papayahed

I'm wondering what all the fuss is about.

----------


## The Comedian

Should I?

----------


## papayahed

Now I'm wondering why The Comedian isn't in school.


(And yes you should)

----------


## The Comedian

> Now I'm wondering why The Comedian isn't in school.
> 
> 
> (And yes you should)


Da Comedian is at school -- grading papers and taking the occasional LitNet break.  :Wink:

----------


## papayahed

> Da Comedian is at school -- grading papers and taking the occasional LitNet break.


Doh! I went to school during the dark ages when we didn't have computers and I always forget that everybody is now connected. :Blush:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> I'm wondering what all the fuss is about.


There's a fuss?

I'm thinking that I look really good in a shawl with a librarian bun. I think I'm going to try this style out for a while, this young-old-lady look. Better get me some cardigans.

----------


## papayahed

> I'm thinking that I look really good in a shawl with a librarian bun. I think I'm going to try this style out for a while, this young-old-lady look. Better get me some cardigans.


A nice beaded eyeglass holder for your bifocals would add a nice touch:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Aaah, great idea!

----------


## Damla

I am thinking if my English enough to write a post

----------


## Themis

20°C! Where am I?

----------


## Sapphire

I really shouldn't have eaten that much peppermints  :Crazy:

----------


## Maryd.

Could my intuition about something be right????  :Frown:

----------


## Shalot

ewww that's dirty

do you think so?

I think you'll find that the universe pretty much covers everything

Shut up woman get on my horse

----------


## Indyben

awesome apart from my sore throat

----------


## solaris

eyes are falling inside my head after an afternoon's reading and applying for jobs online  :Smile: 

and my right hand (mouse hand) is freezing!!!!

----------


## papayahed

I'm th inking I should go make breakfast.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking should collate all my work now and edit.  :Smile:

----------


## Revolte

So if I wrote a book called "All Girls Are Masochists" think I would win an oscar? Not to sound sexist 'cause, well I'm the opposite of that but, honestly now...

----------


## Nightshade

What is Mohamed Monir doing in Berlin performing to German audiance?

----------


## Revolte

so is it just me or are people really ignorant (hating using that word, but it fits). Apperently I'm inhuman for ebing an anarchist and I'm hopeless? It shouldn't bother me so much I know but, it does. Wasn't a good time for insults like that...

----------


## sprinks

I'm thinking I'd love you all to watch the movie I made for uni  :Wink:   :Biggrin:  The Dangers of Chance (it's only a minute long!)

----------


## Pensive

> So if I wrote a book called "All Girls Are Masochists" think I would win an oscar? Not to sound sexist 'cause, well I'm the opposite of that but, honestly now...


Thinking what has made Revolte think so....  :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

I wish this headache would clear... Blah... :Conehead:

----------


## Sapphire

Augh... I wish I had some decent shoes... I'm a grown woman, I should be able to buy shoes!  :Crazy:  I just can not seem to find the right ones!

----------


## Veho

> I'm thinking I'd love you all to watch the movie I made for uni   The Dangers of Chance (it's only a minute long!)


I watched it. I'm no judge of cinematography, but it looked well done and kept my attention. :Thumbsup:

----------


## tailor STATELY

So many things ! 

Soft music in the background

Taffy Doodles is curled up above my 'puter monitor; Scooter Pi and Princess and Tai-Tai on the bed. Pooperdog quiet for once (did I leave her on the poop-deck outside) ? Will check in a minute.

Fed the outside cats

Glad I don't have to feed the horses (ha !)... hope Ashley or Gail remember.

Need to bring in some firewood before dark

House paid off !

It's my Birthday ! Mum called from Alaska 

Sunny today and warm

Rain Saturday

Snow on Sunday ?? (I dread the snow but it will OK if we only get a dusting)

Itsy edit on my website... so many old poems need attending to (sigh)

Worldwide Leadership Conference broadcast at church tonight. Need some alacrity 

Bloody septic tank needs attending to (groan)

Invited to give a talk just now at a baptism... I love baptisms !

Chicken for dinner (defrosted just waiting to be baked)

A touch of acid reflux (yuk!)... must have been the leftover 2-pieces of pizza I had for lunch/or the Applejacks for breakfast or both?)

Yesterday was Melanie's birthday. I remember every year though I haven't seen her since 1960/1 (first grade? second grade?). Very odd.

Hey ! It's getting dark !

Who's Calling Now ?

Bought a bare-bones HP printer yesterday for less than the cost of my older HP printer's color cartridge (go figger)... and it came with a black and color cartridge ! Still need to set up.

$3.00 Store coupon in the email for CVS/Pharmacy for my Birthday - cool !

Odd. Page hic-cupped and I went to Walmart ???. Didn't even lose my typing efforts when I paged back... coolest !!

Forgive me my manic post

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## iamnobody

Happy birthday!

----------


## laidbackperson

Who is the eleventh one?

----------


## Maryd.

Sigh...

----------


## Scheherazade

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

To take a dump or not to take a dump...? Hmm...?

----------


## papayahed

> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...


I miss snow.

----------


## Maximilianus

I want an electric guitar 

And a band

----------


## Maryd.

> I want an electric guitar 
> 
> And a band


Let's hope  :Santasmile:  gives it to you for Christmas.  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Let's hope  gives it to you for Christmas.


I hope Santa heard you  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I miss snow.


Woke up to find everywhere white but it is not snowing very heavily - though they are expecting it to go on all day long.

Loving it!  :Smile:

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Hurricane

I hate when the world goes out of its way to remind you that life isn't fair.

----------


## Nightshade

JUNK fest!!!
Hot choclate, pringles and crappy soap uni hoody and pjs! 
Now it feels like the holidays on a school night!

----------


## DANSBIRD

I ate horribly this weekend. Damn you Thanksgiving!

----------


## Nyu001

This cramp was horrible. ~.~

----------


## Scheherazade

Training day? On the last day of the term? _Really?_

 :Prrr:

----------


## Maryd.

Nothing... I thought once... 'Twas an overated experience.

----------


## faithosaurus

Mmm...I'm too tired to go to escuela.

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## weltanschauung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgtTBAQjK3w

----------


## weltanschauung

> I'm thinking I'd love you all to watch the movie I made for uni   The Dangers of Chance (it's only a minute long!)


more please!

----------


## weltanschauung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfumI1BMOPc

----------


## weltanschauung

hah, i just found a site with proust stuff.. so i was reading that first page...


*LINK*

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## TheChilly

I lost the game.

----------


## iamnobody

> I lost the game.


Me too.  :Frown2:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Dammit, me too.

----------


## Maximilianus

I still want an electric guitar and Santa won't bring it. As always, I will have to work hard for a substantial amount of time in order to buy it myself. Santa's gift bag is a fake.

----------


## faithosaurus

> Santa's gift bag is a fake.


True that, brother.
Why is it that the boots I want have to be back ordered until January 24th?

----------


## Maximilianus

> True that, brother.
> Why is it that the boots I want have to be back ordered until January 24th?


Unfair the bag is 
It's all in such bag being a fake

----------


## aliengirl

So many ideas are whirling in my head that I'm really exhausted.
I'm very worried about my father. He is so ill. Memories of every moment we spent together are crowding on me. He is my teacher, guide, and friend, all in one. Can't imagine life without him. OMG! Never thought the year would end up like this.
Hope the new year brings good news.

----------


## Maximilianus

> So many ideas are whirling in my head that I'm really exhausted.
> I'm very worried about my father. He is so ill. Memories of every moment we spent together are crowding on me. He is my teacher, guide, and friend, all in one. Can't imagine life without him. OMG! Never thought the year would end up like this.
> Hope the new year brings good news.


 :Frown:  I hope your dad gets well soon. I'll wish for his prompt recovery

----------


## motherhubbard

I got a bigger refrigerator and I think there's less room in it. How did that happen? I wish they made them less deep and more wide.

----------


## papayahed

What do I want for breakfast?

----------


## Maximilianus

Santa brought me nothing, so whatever I want I'll have to get it myself. Santa doesn't love me... wouldn't be the first not to... don't love him either

----------


## weltanschauung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXT2E9Ccc8A

----------


## Hyacinthine

I wish my toddler were more amenable to letting me get a bit of writing done.

----------


## Weisinheimer

It's been a long time.

----------


## Hyacinthine

I want to be really mean and nasty about this, but I'm holding back.

----------


## Maryd.

This is it... It's all happening...

----------


## weltanschauung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1DLQTLyOGU

----------


## weltanschauung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5owXCZ0CDg

----------


## weltanschauung

VI

----------


## misterreplicant

> I lost the game.


I lost the game >.<  :Cuss:  sorry guys...

*My head, right now:*
I wonder when I'm finally going to finish Shadow Puppets... I wonder if we will need AR points this semester, I don't know about any more Orson Scott Card books that are on the roster, dang it... I wonder if classics like stuff by Homer, or The Inferno are on there... I'll have to check when I get back to school.

----------


## country doctor

that the chatters need to buckle up and read the doc's thread...

----------


## Maryd.

How stupid am I?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

A little while ago I told a friend that instead of getting a stupid engagement ring I'd tattoo a little band around my finger, Fountain-style. She said "are you _sure_? Tattoos last forever!" Haha, marriage on the other hand, washes right off.

----------


## chrissy613

I am just thinking about my son's father. He's not in our everyday lives, but I am reminded of him almost everyday, naturally. Anyhow, something I can't understand is how much I love my son and how I wouldn't be able to live my life without my son......but he (the father) can go on and decide to have no part in loving our son. He is expecting another child from a new women and he is involved with the unborn childs life already. Anyways, does this really even matter? I guess it's a jealousy issue. What matters is if my son feels loved by me and my family! Which I hope he does!! Being a single mom can be a little rough.......but in the end I know it's the best thing for me and lil Jacob(my son). That's my thought for the evening...  :Smile:  I'm glad that's off my chest. lol

----------


## weltanschauung

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waiting_for_Godot

----------


## country doctor

> I am just thinking about my son's father. He's not in our everyday lives, but I am reminded of him almost everyday, naturally. Anyhow, something I can't understand is how much I love my son and how I wouldn't be able to live my life without my son......but he (the father) can go on and decide to have no part in loving our son. He is expecting another child from a new women and he is involved with the unborn childs life already. Anyways, does this really even matter? I guess it's a jealousy issue. What matters is if my son feels loved by me and my family! Which I hope he does!! Being a single mom can be a little rough.......but in the end I know it's the best thing for me and lil Jacob(my son). That's my thought for the evening...  I'm glad that's off my chest. lol


the doc's glad you were able to, also...lots of feeling in that post...good luck to you and yours from the country doctor...

as to the doc's thought process right about now? he's thinking that he's got a turtle brewin'...

----------


## The Comedian

Pot roast is highly under-rated.

----------


## Maximilianus

> How stupid am I?


Such measure can only be defined by you. Keep it at a minimum.

----------


## Maryd.

> Such measure can only be defined by you. Keep it at a minimum.


To late!  :Yikes:  :Incazzato:

----------


## country doctor

ummm...cold pizza...yum...

----------


## faithosaurus

Really need to get all this work done..but Inception is just sooo good.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Really need to get all this work done..but Inception is just sooo good.


Movies first. Work can wait  :Tongue:

----------


## faithosaurus

Haha, exactly my thoughts!..pardon the irony.

----------


## Maryd.

Thinking it's all a farce.

----------


## weltanschauung

ô paradis + novy svet + teatro satanico = <3

----------


## faithosaurus

Yay! Finished my esssay! Now to get to that AP calc, Chem 2, Physics, and Sociology homework...

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## weltanschauung

most of the retarded threads random people start on here would need not exist if people ONLY TOOK THE 5 MINUTES TO SEARCH WIKIPEDIA. 
fukks sake mang.

----------


## Niamh

Is it really time to go back to work! Ahhhh! I didnt study!

----------


## Maryd.

Am I really so stupid?

----------


## OfHighInterest

Why is there not enough hours in a day.

----------


## Maryd.

Waiting... Waiting... Waiting. Whatever happened to my patience?  Ugh!

----------


## weltanschauung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B_qWm62Zfc

----------


## Heathcliff

Since being on litnet again I've searched up the spelling to five words. I feel smart  :Biggrin:

----------


## weltanschauung

http://evans-experientialism.freeweb...eidegger5a.htm

http://www.rudyrucker.com/thehollowe...an_17_2011.pdf

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Never ever going to put a Grand piano on a Miami sandbar ever again...

----------


## weltanschauung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uD5zRkWnTZw

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thinking about visiting a new place today, to a distant relative.

----------


## samercury

Yet another snow day

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I can't believe it said that...

----------


## Niamh

dinner time!

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Last edited by MystyrMystyry; Today at 05:17 AM.

----------


## jmnixon95

I wish to be well.

----------


## Lacra

Hope that the next coming three days will come soon enough to an end. It's like the world revolves around the wind of change and I can't keep pace with it.

----------


## jmnixon95

I really like this song...

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Two things: existentialism is boring

and should I post my library card on favorite things?

----------


## faithosaurus

The Dark Knight is a great movie...even the 1,000th time around.

----------


## Big Dante

When ordering a book online, overnight delivery really means overnight from when they send it one month late.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

What to do next? A video about telegraph lines?

----------


## farnoosh

I wanna go to bedddddd.....

----------


## jmnixon95

School is quite boring.

----------


## country doctor

you gotta serve somebody...

----------


## Abu3li

wanna sleep for hours and hours

----------


## jmnixon95

I'm happy to be over that virus now.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I don't care what the public service announcements say, smoking still looks damn cool.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Thinking about Country Doc's policy.

----------


## country doctor

the doc will stand his ground...and he won't back down...no, he won't back down...

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I'm sooooo hungry...

----------


## jmnixon95

I'm wondering.

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## weltanschauung

http://ia700204.us.archive.org/18/it...2bd1c1f897.pdf

hmmm

----------


## jmnixon95

I want a mint. :P

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## qimissung

Well, I guess we know what he's thinking about.

----------


## faithosaurus

It is wayyyy too early.

----------


## jmnixon95

I'm a tad hungry.

----------


## The Comedian

Since when did liking something become an intellectual liability? I "like" orchids and, as a result of that, I know more about them than the average Joe. I like my daughter too. So I try to know her as much as possible. I like literature and words too. 

You know what I'm really "objective" about?: the latest embossing techniques for Visa-based debit cards. . . .so I have taken next to NO time thinking about that noble improvement to our personal finance options.

NOTE: I also "like" cooking. And my mother-in-law, well, she is disinterested in cooking. So tell me, O Wise haters of "liking", who would you rather have cook dinner for you?

----------


## jmnixon95

My head hurts; probably due to the weight of my bookbag and the fact that I had to walk home from school today with it on. X_X

----------


## MystyrMystyry

There was a news article on the commercial television network involving the arrest of a violent 18 year old carjacker. On his neck he had tattooed LIFE. Though they blurred his face they left the tattoo in plain view, and the reporter said: 'Yeah - life behind bars!'

----------


## jmnixon95

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## jmnixon95

I should probably eat.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Strawberry daquari, yay! Cornish game hen, mmm...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm so profoumdly hammared time ot have some sex fun and og tos slle p or whatver. That sentence didn't make much sensce, did it?

----------


## Basil

I think once we saw the strawberry daiquiri and Cornish game hen post, we all knew what was coming 'round the bend.

----------


## janeeyre88

I am tired but have things to do........yuck

----------


## weltanschauung

picassoey day ("old guitarrist")

----------


## jmnixon95

He didn't notice that the lights had changed.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Man, I so don't remember writing that.

ANYWAY... *blush*

----------


## jmnixon95

Commercials are quite irksome, and what is that sound... a plane of sorts?

----------


## XQZ

Why does it take so long to type simple explanations, and almost no time for long, complex and involved ones?

----------


## jmnixon95

My hand!

----------


## jmnixon95

Blood. :Ack2:

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Delta40

That I would probably never excel at internet sex.

----------


## jmnixon95

The sound of other people typing is an irritating sound, I must say.

----------


## weltanschauung

> _People are very fond of giving away what they need most themselves. It is what I call the depth of generosity._ (o.wilde)


_The Pun is Mightier than the Sword._
discordian catmas

----------


## faithosaurus

It's amazing what kind of weird occurances will make you laugh. Hard; as, to where your "smile muscles" hurt.

----------


## jmnixon95

I should be getting to bed soon.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

bing!

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Disagree

I like oatmeal. 




> That I would probably never excel at internet sex.


This too.  :Redface:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

What's the difference between "Modern Standard Arabic" and "Egyptian Arabic," or "Sa'idi Arabic?"

----------


## Themis

No matter what the recipe tells you, muffins are never that "healthy" that you should eat five of them.  :Rolleyes5:

----------


## jmnixon95

I guess we can have salad and bread.

----------


## faithosaurus

I really should finish this calculus and chem lab report...nah.

----------


## The Comedian

"__________________" Yep, a straight, flat, mono-toned, linear, meaningless, ongoing sense of ongoing. That's what's on my mind at the moment.

----------


## Themis

We won, we won, we won!  :Hurray:  :Banana:

----------


## Scheherazade

I want a new avatar.

----------


## Maximilianus

And I want a new life, with everything new in it, including a new behavioral method. No more recycling.

----------


## Mr. Bergstrom

I wish it was Saturday afternoon so I could be in the pub watching Stoke hopefully beat West Ham! Once Wednesday is out of the way, Thursday and Friday just fly by! Does anyone else think the same?

----------


## Heathcliff

English
Science
Commerce
Business
 :Iamwithstupid:

----------


## Scheherazade

Five spelling mistakes in three posts...

----------


## Basil

I probably won't be around for a while.

----------


## papayahed

I should stop the dog from chewing up that cardboard box but dammit he's being quiet.

----------


## papayahed

I'm like a chatty Cathy today. What's up with that?

----------


## papayahed

I wish I worked at a candy factory.

----------


## iamnobody

I wish I had more vacation time.

----------


## Shalot

I should be asleep. And seriously? That's really what you have to say about that? Come on now. And I almost don't care at all anymore.

----------


## mrv

I would so love to punch him in the ribs for your sake, dear Sarah. And yours too, Sarah. I can't because that is beyond the powers of the otherwise almighty internet. Even if I could, it would only hurt my hand more. What's worse is it might just only tickle him. I guess I should drop the idea. Both your kind selves would not want me trying it anyway.

----------


## Triter

Common colds have uncommonly poor timing.

----------


## papayahed

I think it's time th change my avatar.

----------


## papayahed

It still amazes me that I can actually see pollen on my car.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I wish I didn't drink that, that was pretty gross. Also, I like Papaya's new avatar.

----------


## papayahed

> I wish I didn't drink that, that was pretty gross. Also, I like Papaya's new avatar.


Thanks. I found the picture a while back and felt funny about using it for some reason but now that I don't remember the reason I feel perfectly ok to use it as my avatar.

----------


## Niamh

I miss being on litnet.  :Frown:  stupid juggling two courses with a full time job.  :Frown:

----------


## country doctor

the doc believes he'll dust his broom...

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm going to find a different position. The thought of going back to work tomorrow makes me barf.

----------


## Veho

Can't beat a bit of reminiscing; some S Club 7 going on here! Spice Girls next or Hanson?

----------


## 1n50mn14

Suck it, Trebek.

----------


## Rianti

is there anyone here can be my friends and help me to improve better understanding for this book "Far from the Madding Crowd" by Thomas Hardy? thanks a lot...

----------


## Hurricane

The wheels of justice turn slowly and inconsistently, but when they get things where they need to...it's glorious.

----------


## weltanschauung

im thinkin'

----------


## Stellar

I should go to sleep. I wish I had enough cash to just stay at home and read for a solid month.

----------


## Emil Miller

I was just wondering what Tony Blair is doing these days.


http://www.sillyjokes.co.uk/games/dancing-blair.html

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' this: "Sunshine is the physical manifestation of hope" 

That aphorism a Comedian original my well-read ladies and gentlemen.

----------


## weltanschauung

...

----------


## MystyrMystyry

*AAA

For Genuine Urgent Sale

One (1) Crazy Old Landlord

Housetrained (finally)


Suitable for Medical Trials

or 

Scientific Experiments


All Offers Considered

No Reasonable Offer Refused

(will trade for a ball of twine
or item of equal use/value)


Please No Timewasters

(I've had enough time wasted)*

----------


## 1n50mn14

Covering my nipples with Band-Aids for a job interview is a pain in the ***. Maybe I should just bar-tend at the strip club. 

TRUTH.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

^Haha, I keep imagining that it was for some horse job. "Well, I have a lot of experience and as you can see, my nipples won't be a problem since I can adequately cover them with these bandaids."

It's time for me to get a summer job again, and I miss my video store. Also, I love Kids in the Hall.

----------


## Big Dante

I'm thinking of learning some Santana on guitar.

----------


## prendrelemick

Its Lambing time again.  :Frown5:  :Sleep:  :Eek:  :Willy Nilly:  :Cold:  :Banghead:  :Banghead:  :Nopity:  :Mad2:  :Mad2:  :Beatdeadhorse5:

----------


## papayahed

I think it's time I moseyed off to work.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I just fell down the stairs, just now. My mouth is still bleeding. I'm thinking "ow, my mouth."

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Delta40

> I just fell down the stairs, just now. My mouth is still bleeding. I'm thinking "ow, my mouth."


ouch!

I'm thinking I want to write something, anything...

----------


## Delta40

Barbies

----------


## sprinks

erg, wish I had tomorrow off. Not sure about my tute tomorrow. Is it better to go or not go? Agh!  :Confused:

----------


## chipper

time... i'm thinking... time messes us all up... it's the god of all universe... powerful... condescending

----------


## JuniperWoolf

"Lisa needs braces... dental plan... Lisa needs braces... dental plan.... Lisa needs braces... dental plan..."

----------


## Jozanny

That it is just my $#%^&&* luck that I invest in a particular blog site JUST BECAUSE I AM AN AMATEUR at blogging on a regular basis, and it has a significant Slavic population that employs an 8th century moral code intent on destroying my host with DOS attacks. If the filter was not on friends, you'd see rather quickly why I am the disabled woman with such extraordinary troll baggage!

I have invested time, money, on developing my thesis, my pacing, and now what, just uproot a year's worth of work by relocating with another account?

I must have been born damned, really.

----------


## sprinks

hmm.
Also I should be sleeping now. Great week to pick a horrible sleeping pattern body, thanks for that.
Blerg.

----------


## weltanschauung

rossetti - day dream

----------


## Maximilianus

A purpose in going on... then which?

----------


## Themis

If someone could invent a time machine, I would be much obliged. I just haven't decided yet in which direction of time I'd like to travel. Seven days into the future, then my exam would be over already. Or seven days into the past, then ... uh. Actually, seven days into the future would be just fine! Any inventors around?

----------


## Maximilianus

I want such a machine too. Since I can't afford it, I'm willing to barter.

----------


## Themis

Oh, and since Maximilianus just reminded me: I can't afford such an machine either, so dear inventor, the only thing I can give you is my eternal gratitude. And perhaps, I could also bake a cake for you.

----------


## Delta40

A better approach to training staff this morning since it didn't yield many results yesterday!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Oh, and since Maximilianus just reminded me: I can't afford such an machine either, so dear inventor, the only thing I can give you is my eternal gratitude. And perhaps, I could also bake a cake for you.


Glad I could act as a reminder

----------


## Themis

Perhaps, you'd like a cake, too?  :Wink:

----------


## papayahed

why can't we just get along?

----------


## Big Dante

I'm taking a break from thinking, Dostoevsky has made me think enough for a while.

----------


## Scheherazade

Can that be true?

----------


## Maximilianus

> Perhaps, you'd like a cake, too?


Cakes are always welcome 




> Horses died in the Grand National today - awful.


Damn mankind.

----------


## Pensive

I eat, therefore I am!

----------


## Shalot

the thunder has arrived...tornado tonight? Day off tomorrow would be cool.

----------


## Hurricane

Disappointing weekend to be followed by a disappointing week. Oh well, the sun's still going to rise...

----------


## Themis

Guys? Gals? That time machine I was refering to? Any time now would be a good time! Also, a prototype-thing would work well enough! I just need you to fast forward four hours and 45 minutes now! Please?

----------


## Scheherazade

How likely am I to get a new fridge, dishwasher and laptop on the same day?

----------


## shift decimal

When am I going to move back out of my parents place? The month I've had in mind has been August for quite some time but is this going to be realistic? Will I have enough money saved up to rent a place on my own in this expensive city? Am I happy at the moment without much going on outside my routined interests and ritualistic Friday night drunkenness? Why do I always get jealous instead of happy for friends who have things go their way? Should I go to bed right now? Why do I always scratch my face? Why is my stomach rumbling and gurgling at me?

Full of questions I am.

----------


## Brock

Should I bother shaving?

----------


## Pensive

I wish I were a student at Hogwarts!

----------


## Hurricane

I have absolutely no motivation to do schoolwork. Which is bad, because there's still two more days of classes and then exams. And then summer research. And then another year of school...and then...

----------


## Three Sparrows

> Should I bother shaving?


Yes.


I love the spring time...so warm after a long, cold, snowy winter....Ahhh....

----------


## Brock

> Yes.
> 
> 
> I love the spring time...so warm after a long, cold, snowy winter....Ahhh....


I know. I need to learn how to shave regularly. I leave off shaving for over 2 weeks and by then it isn't really shaving, it's technically chin-shearing. And as every day goes by the shearing job escalates until one day I emerge from the bathroom, razor in hand, with a chin and neck redder than molten lava. This is why I resent shaving.  :Ack2:

----------


## Brock

> I wish I were a student at Hogwarts!


Affirmative.

----------


## Scheherazade

Time does fly!

----------


## Three Sparrows

> I know. I need to learn how to shave regularly. I leave off shaving for over 2 weeks and by then it isn't really shaving, it's technically chin-shearing. And as every day goes by the shearing job escalates until one day I emerge from the bathroom, razor in hand, with a chin and neck redder than molten lava. This is why I resent shaving.


Chin shearing.  :FRlol:  Suggestion: Perhaps just stop shaving altogether? I can't really relate to this unfortunate situation, alas, but if I were you, I would write reminders on the calendar. 

Saturday shave-a-thon!

----------


## Brock

> if I were you, I would write reminders on the calendar. 
> 
> Saturday shave-a-thon!


Ha ha! Or I could change it to Saturshave!

I can't not shave unfortunately. For three reasons:

a) I don't have the right physiognomy
2) It's summer; it doesn't feel right
and d) I work with the homeless and I don't want to get confused.

----------


## Pensive

Who wants to be immortal!

----------


## Hurricane

Work for next year starts today!

----------


## Bluehound

Yay new story idea has popped into my brain at last...booo I have to be at work when it does.

----------


## Maryd.

Well... I don't usually like to say this... But how stupid was I?

Stupid, stupid, dumb!

----------


## Pensive

All that is gold does not glitter

----------


## qimissung

I don't wanna get up!

----------


## optimisticnad

Where are all the lonely people?

----------


## optimisticnad

> All that is gold does not glitter


My darling Pensive, clearly you've not polished it enough. May I recommend Mr Sheen?  :FRlol:

----------


## Themis

Dear God, can you please stop being so silly?  :Incazzato: 

(Eh, not any 'you' above me.)

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Well, I ****ed THAT interview up. "Hi, I'm Robin the dead fish, will you hire me to be a forestry summer student?"

...

...They won't call.

----------


## Pensive

> My darling Pensive, clearly you've not polished it enough. May I recommend Mr Sheen?


Thinking how optimisticnad's comment has made me smile when nothing else today did!  :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

Almost there!

----------


## Themis

Let's just pretend I didn't hear my sister-in-law enter the flat and have thus no reason to go greet her.

----------


## chipper

Topics for our online music magazine
The money i need to put out for the tune up of my car
Topics for another blog
What I will be eating today

----------


## Brock

How on earth am I going to wing my interview on Wednesday?

----------


## Pensive

What Eurovision is going to be like this year!

----------


## Veho

> What Eurovision is going to be like this year!


Were you expecting it to be anything less than terrible?  :Tongue:

----------


## Llä RËmØ MÅðçÂ

about migraine and music. How great it is. Also thinking up scripts. And think about having my arms covered with wounds, what people would think. Not in emo way.

----------


## The Comedian

Should i have another?

----------


## papayahed

Yes!!

----------


## DocHeart

To all people who think I'm apathetic: I would answer you, but I can't be arsed.

----------


## faithosaurus

I hate how my stepdad totally put down my donating to Japan just because he works for GM.

----------


## Llä RËmØ MÅðçÂ

I love Japan! Suprisingly, I found a japan import flipnote like when the tsunami was there.

Tsunami IS pronounced tsu-nah-mee. 
Sunami is incorrect, since the japanese alphabet has a seperate symbol for itself. 
If you can't pronounce it like me, though, its ok. 


WHat im thinking.
Why my threads dont work. Why charcoal doesnt erase. My friend cant come to church. Me being a chocaholic.

----------


## deguonis

thinking about VICTOR BRIDGES

----------


## The Comedian

Stand back, I need to say this loudly: TWO DAYS LEFT!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Stand back, I need to say this loudly: TWO DAYS LEFT!


Not till the end of the term surely?

----------


## faithosaurus

I'm done! Wooh!

----------


## Themis

> Not till the end of the term surely?


Not mine, at least.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Not mine, at least.


Same here... I will be working till July... And don't even ask about my studies.



 :Crazy:

----------


## qimissung

It's Friday, It's Friday!  :Banana: 




> Stand back, I need to say this loudly: TWO DAYS LEFT!


Lucky! Two weeks left here.  :Smile: 




> I'm done! Wooh!


Congratulations!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Why do people on the internet always think I'm male?

----------


## Themis

> Why do people on the internet always think I'm male?


Could have something to do with your user name.

Although, having been an avid fanfiction writer and browser game-role player I tend to believe every other user to be female.

----------


## deguonis

VICTOR BRIDGES and ROBERT LYND should be back in print.

----------


## Maryd.

How long should I wait for a response? The suspense is killing me. Hahaha.
Golly hope there aren't too many changes.

----------


## papayahed

I need a new avatar.

----------


## Maryd.

All finalised, now it's just a waiting game... Waiting... Smiling... Waiting.  :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

It's here!

----------


## Maryd.

> It's here!


lucky you.

----------


## Scheherazade

Why, oh, why?


And where is that survey draft?

----------


## deguonis

A coloured bunch of bananas fell over his head.

----------


## Scheherazade

I must charge my reader.

----------


## The Comedian

Ticks? Are there any ticks?

----------


## Maximilianus

I can't assimilate Psychology. Its terminology doesn't seem to fit into my humble brain capacity

----------


## Maximilianus

It took work, time and patience, but it's finally done and I'm satisfied with it. It's been a good week, all in all.

----------


## Themis

You know what's worse than not studying for a little exam? Studying for it and getting a C, because you mix two termini technici up and end up writing down such a load of ... something you only realise what you've done three weeks later!  :Banghead:

----------


## Mariner

Call the foul, ref!

----------


## faithosaurus

I have the whole house to myself...this is going to be awesome.

----------


## papayahed

Are there any downsides to running away with the carnival?

----------


## faithosaurus

I am not a fan of tornado warnings when home alone.

----------


## Maryd.

I hope this made you smile.  :Smile:

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I appear to have given myself three possible alternative outcomes - which is the stronger and more satisfying?

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Sorted!

----------


## Maryd.

> Sorted!


How about that... I'm sorted as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

I will now get out of this chair and do something useful...

I will now get out of this chair and do something useful...

I will now get out of this chair and do something useful...

----------


## Maximilianus

It did, though I keep wondering how and why what I did came out so wrong. Seems a seasonal effect, because it often happens around this time of the year... sometimes.

----------


## Maryd.

It's starting to fall into place. I am relieved I guess. Just disappointed I waisted some time on the task. Ah well. It could have been worse I guess. It could have all worked out!

----------


## AuntShecky

What is it about the Internet that makes me feel so paranoid?

----------


## Maximilianus

> What is it about the Internet that makes me feel so paranoid?


Maybe the fact that the Internet is a very particular place that favors paranoia based upon the way people behave online, which in turn favors paranoia, I guess... well, no, actually I'm pretty sure.

----------


## qimissung

I don't wanna get up (gnashes teeth)!

----------


## prendrelemick

I need to buy a new bull this month.

----------


## DocHeart

You are
The promised kissed of spring time
That makes the lonely winter
Seem long

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I changed my avatar for the second time ever except for special avatar weekends, and my forum tag for the very first time ever. I feel naked.

----------


## Maryd.

Ok, now that wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be.  :Smile: 
Funny how life turns out.

----------


## Shalot

Everytime I hear mention of this on the news all I can think is that you can't make this stuff up. His name is Weiner. Weiner. I mean, if that's your last name, wouldn't you take care not to....do _that_? I mean, Weiner. Really. That's really his last name. And that really happened. And it's really all over the news. And everytime I hear it I can't help but think, "He he, his name is Weiner." And I am always disappointed in myself and I wonder why the universe couldn't have offered something other than this disappointment of a coincidence.

----------


## Heathcliff

Today is a bludge day. And IT and a maths exam and an OHS test  :Smile: 

Not sarcasm  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Only 12 left. Better get my act into gear and stop procrastinating.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Really should do something constructive about yesterday, okay, deep breath, 1, 2. 3...

Dammit, nothing... ...

----------


## papayahed

I'm surrounded by jerks.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

The Time Machine's on! That is the original Time Machine from 1960 which tells the story of a Victorian Time Nazi who goes forward in time beyond The Cold War to learn that the Lebensborn have taken over the world and live in an enormous illiterate hippy colony. Unfortunately for them the Soviet Bear has moved underground. Having devolved into Blue Cossacks which, if they could speak would most certainly call themselves Morlocks, they had developed a taste for Goldilocks. Using an experimental but effective new technique of mass hypnotism ('upon hearing the siren you will become dinner') when the siren blows they become passively entranced as lambs to the proverbial slaughter and zombie-like make their way to any one of a number of large constructions where-... ...

Also starring Wilbur Post, Uncle Sebastian, and very young Zsa Zsa Gabor

----------


## Shalot

Cold coffee... :Sick:

----------


## optimisticnad

Do I have to teach year 8s? Couldn't they just watch a DVD? :-(

----------


## Idril

I could just as easily write the newsletter from home instead of going into work, right?

----------


## faithosaurus

I'm unbelievably tired...

----------


## Heathcliff

Each year my grades keep getting better. Cool.

----------


## Bluehound

I know I am old 'n' married and shouldn't care about this stuff. But why did the fabulous good looking new delivery driver have to come at the exact moment I stuffed in a big mouthful of cake , when he asked my name all I could say was ..mmmmmummoo !

----------


## David Strugnell

He probably thought you have a sweet mouth.

----------


## Idril

I'm really glad I don't live in Minot.

----------


## Themis

I do wonder if men ever make such a fuss over a woman as various friends and I do while watching ... eh ... something. Featuring mostly Canadians.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> I do wonder if men ever make such a fuss over a woman as various friends and I do while watching ... eh ... something. Featuring mostly Canadians.


Yeeeaaah, we're pretty hot. Sorry about that.

----------


## Themis

> Yeeeaaah, we're pretty hot. Sorry about that.


Oh, it's all right.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

1500 posts!

----------


## papayahed

Do I really have to stay the whole rest of the day?

----------


## Idril

It's going to be a long, strange trip home.  :Tongue:

----------


## Snowqueen

_Can I neither act nor suffer Without perdition?_

----------


## Hurricane

Why is it that when I try to sleep in I still wake up at 6:30?

----------


## papayahed

> Why is it that when I try to sleep in I still wake up at 6:30?



I know right? :Sosp:

----------


## Themis

> I know right?


Can you teach me that trick? I sleep in even when I _don't_ mean to.

----------


## Hurricane

> Can you teach me that trick? I sleep in even when I _don't_ mean to.


It's called "the latest alarm on your phone is 4:45." You don't want to learn this trick.

----------


## Themis

@Hurricane:Are you sure, there isn't a light version of it?

----------


## papayahed

Are you freakin' kidding me?

----------


## Themis

I resolved to loose weight today. And then I bought cookies. And then I _made_ cookies. ... and now I feel terribly guilty. (Although I did give three quarters of them away to my parents.)

----------


## papayahed

I'm trying do do work work.  I'm at the library in order to get away from distractions at home, why can't I pry myself away from the interwebs and concentrate on work work????

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I wonder how many lifestyles are available for someone who can't fall asleep before nine in the morning and can't wake up before five in the evening.

I'm also thinking "Starship Troopers is awesome, I wish Doogie Howser wasn't gay although I guess the only difference it makes is theoretical."

----------


## papayahed

> I'm also thinking "Starship Troopers is awesome, I wish Doogie Howser wasn't gay although I guess the only difference it makes is theoretical."


I know, right? There was always the possibility no matter how slim but now that we know he's gay there's zero possibility.

----------


## Idril

How many 'free' sporks does it take to constitute a theft? 26? 800?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> I know, right? There was always the possibility no matter how slim but now that we know he's gay there's zero possibility.


Exactly.  :Frown:  

...I get made fun of a lot for my NPH crush.

----------


## The Comedian

I'd rather be hot and sticky than air-conditioned. Two things I'd ERADICATE if I were supreme dictator of the world: Golf & Air Conditioning

----------


## Pensive

Abry or Manchester Met! I need to have made a decision by now...

----------


## papayahed

> I'd rather be hot and sticky than air-conditioned. Two things I'd ERADICATE if I were supreme dictator of the world: Golf & Air Conditioning



Before you eradicate air conditioning I think you need to come down here (103F with not a cloud in the sky), put on an acid suit (basically a rubber suit) go outside and change a finish filter then tell me we don't need air conditioning.

----------


## country doctor

why is the doc so clever?

----------


## qimissung

I'm sad I'm not Bruce Springsteen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi7DO6uBlXM

----------


## Niamh

Don't think i can wait until drew gets home to eat dinner...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm making roast beef tomorrow. Mmmm...

----------


## iamnobody

I'm grilling shrimp-kabobs with yellow squash and peaches.

----------


## faithosaurus

(Just got done watching 'The Roommate') I am so happy I already know my future roommate...

----------


## Delta40

That I have to print off two pieces of sheet music. One reflecting despair and the other joy. Any suggestions?

----------


## papayahed

I should probably get up and go for a walk before it reaches 100F.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

@ faithosaurus - Spooky business!


@ Delta - Sam brown's Stop! and beethoven's Ode To joy?


@ papyahed - what's LOOF? Is that like LEET?

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Can't get to sleep dammit!

----------


## papayahed

> @ papyahed - what's LOOF? Is that like LEET?


erm, that was a "1" as in "One hundred degrees Fahrenheit"

----------


## Idril

That I am much too young to have an 18 year old son.  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

I _can_ get up at 4 am...

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> I should probably get up and go for a walk before it reaches 100F.


I'm right there with you.
We're going on day 16 of 100+
I'm trying to think positive, this is nothing compared to the summer of 1980.

.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I should probably get up and go for a walk before it reaches 100F.





> I'm right there with you.
> We're going on day 16 of 100+
> I'm trying to think positive, this is nothing compared to the summer of 1980.
> 
> .


This reminds me of our 110F+ summers  Fortunately this year there seems to be a more realistic winter down here.

----------


## Themis

> This reminds me of our 110F+ summers  Fortunately this year there seems to be a more realistic winter down here.


I can't help it. Every time I read about a "100 degree something", I picture it as something hot. I _know_ I'm thinking of Celsius and you're thinking of Fahrenheit, but it confuses me all the same.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I can't help it. Every time I read about a "100 degree something", I picture it as something hot. I _know_ I'm thinking of Celsius and you're thinking of Fahrenheit, but it confuses me all the same.


Actually, in my country we also use the Celsius system. When I speak in Fahrenheit, I do it for the purpose of making myself understandable by the US citizens on the forum, who are somewhat unfamiliar with the Celsius system.
Regarding conversions, I use _Converter_, which is a unit conversion plug-in embedded into my Firefox browser. For example, I just highlight 110 F and right click on it, and the tool shows me the equivalent 43.3 Celsius as an element on the context menu. Easier impossible  :Smile:

----------


## faithosaurus

BIEBER FEVER

My goodness, I love nigahiga.

----------


## Themis

> Regarding conversions, I use _Converter_, which is a unit conversion plug-in embedded into my Firefox browser. For example, I just highlight 110 F and right click on it, and the tool shows me the equivalent 43.3 Celsius as an element on the context menu. Easier impossible


Very nice. I'll have to check if there's such a widget for Safari.

----------


## papayahed

I use this website:

http://www.onlineconversion.com/

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm thinking someone should devise a neural component with automatic unit conversion capabilities to be implanted in our brains, so we wouldn't have to highlight figures, or click on links to conversion sites

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I inherited a Canon Palmtronic FC-32. It's a calculator with metric conversion - I keep it handy, but it's a bit bulky to carry around

I use this method of temperature -

40 degrees C = 100 degrees F

0 degrees C (freezing pont) = 32 degrees F

It's not accurate, but hot's hot and cold's cold  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> I'm thinking someone should devise a neural component with automatic unit conversion capabilities to be implanted in our brains, so we wouldn't have to highlight figures, or click on links to conversion sites


Or better yet convert to one system.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

> Or better yet convert to one system.


That's what we did down here, from Imperial to metric, back in the seventies - it cost a fortune but it was deemed going to be a huge money saver in the long run

I don't have the calculator for exactly how that was supposed to work, nor any proof if it had - sounds like someone made too many 30 centimeter rulers and Celsius thermometers that year though, and wanted to dump them on us

----------


## Themis

> I use this method of temperature -
> 
> 40 degrees C = 100 degrees F
> 
> 0 degrees C (freezing pont) = 32 degrees F
> 
> It's not accurate, but hot's hot and cold's cold


Thank you!

----------


## papayahed

Really? Now?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I've just caught someone in a lie, and the liar is unaware. I don't know the reason for the lie, but I suspect it's something unsavory. I'm attempting to force this information from my mind.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I've just caught someone in a lie, and the liar is unaware. I don't know the reason for the lie, but I suspect it's something unsavory. I'm attempting to force this information from my mind.


No...really, it was not a lie. My comment was very truthful.  :Wink:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> No...really, it was not a lie. My comment was very truthful.


Haha. Thank you, JDC. That's a relief!

----------


## Maximilianus

> I inherited a Canon Palmtronic FC-32. It's a calculator with metric conversion - I keep it handy, but it's a bit bulky to carry around
> 
> I use this method of temperature -
> 
> 40 degrees C = 100 degrees F
> 
> 0 degrees C (freezing pont) = 32 degrees F
> 
> It's not accurate, but hot's hot and cold's cold


Actually, 40 C equals 104 F, but I suppose 4 degrees won't make much difference anywhere where hot's hot and cold's cold regardless of numbers  :Smile: 




> Or better yet convert to one system.


I feel communication would be much easier if we had unified systems for everything.




> I've just caught someone in a lie, and the liar is unaware. I don't know the reason for the lie, but I suspect it's something unsavory. I'm attempting to force this information from my mind.


Why not try forcing the information from their minds instead? That's what interrogation methods have been devised for   :Tongue:

----------


## Delta40

Now whatever you do, don't forget to buy a jar of vegemite

----------


## Themis

Cork, Bristol, London Kensington?

----------


## papayahed

Is there a full moon?

----------


## Maximilianus

Frost on rear window,
Frost on windshield,
Frost all over the rooftop,
Sleet for the wind to wield.

----------


## Delta40

That on a blustery winters day my tumble dryer will be working overtime since daughter no. 1 hasn't got one and needs her work clothes dried

----------


## Maximilianus

Tumble dryer overworking to the amazement of its owner

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Hey Maryd. was back, and Max was back

And I can see Themis, and Papayahed, and Delta40, and Varenne Rodin, and BienvenuJDC

And here's me  :Smile:

----------


## Hawkman

I wish I had something better to do - lol.

----------


## Maximilianus

And here's some of us indeed

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Hey Maryd. was back, and Max was back
> 
> And I can see Themis, and Papayahed, and Delta40, and Varenne Rodin, and BienvenuJDC
> 
> And here's me


That is so sweet, MystyrMystyry.  :Smile:

----------


## qimissung

It's still summer, thank God.

I think I'll paint.

I, too, am glad to see Max and Mary back. They're so cool.  :CoolgleamA: 

I hate fleas.

 :Leaving:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I think I'll paint.


qimi painting: 




> I, too, am glad to see Max and Mary back. They're so cool.







> I hate fleas.


qimi attacked by the fleas: 

 :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

Me and my mate Max...  :Cheers2:  

Me, Max thanking Qimisung...  :Ladysman: 

All of us...  :Grouphug:

----------


## Maximilianus



----------


## Maryd.

I just love your emoticons Maxi.  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm thinking I must be a graphical person, because I often feel the need to accompany what I say with an emoticon  So, I'm thinking that this personality test I took must be somehow correct  :Willy Nilly: 




> I just love your emoticons Maxi.

----------


## Maryd.

I do as well... I love emoticons. But I don't use them as much these days. Here's one that I used to use when I was happy.  :Banana:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I do as well... I love emoticons. But I don't use them as much these days. Here's one that I used to use when I was happy.


I think that different seasons do bring different moods, and with them there comes the changing of gestures

----------


## Maryd.

But I always make time for a few of these for you dear Maxi.  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Maximilianus

Thinking someone would like a turning daisy

----------


## papayahed

oh goodness

----------


## qimissung

:Yesnod:  Max and Mary are awesome.  :Grouphug: 

I like emoticons, but I just use the ones here. Where do you find these anyway, Max? You are the past master of them, that's for sure.

----------


## Stanislaw

I have a feeling I should be getting to bed, but I am far to awake at the moment to actually think of sleep.

----------


## papayahed

So, Stan. What's new??

----------


## Maximilianus

> Max and Mary are awesome.







> I like emoticons, but I just use the ones here. Where do you find these anyway, Max? You are the past master of them, that's for sure.


I've snatched a few from photobucket, and most others from:
http://www.en.kolobok.us/
http://smilies-gifs.com
http://yoursmiles.org
Those are among the best sites, but not the only ones around. You have to be careful with some other sites, because some are dangerous in terms of virus risks. If they are royalty free (most emoticons are), I may sometimes pick one and modify it to suit a particular need.

----------


## Stanislaw

> So, Stan. What's new??


Changed careers, (for good this time) but other than that, the coolest thing is I bought a 1947 Chrysler Windsor, Its a bit of a job restoring it, but the hobby is alot of fun!

How about you?

----------


## papayahed

> Changed careers, (for good this time) but other than that, the coolest thing is I bought a 1947 Chrysler Windsor, Its a bit of a job restoring it, but the hobby is alot of fun!
> 
> How about you?


Very cool car. I've always wanted a 70's Lincoln Continental unfortunately I lack the resources to take care of it.

----------


## Stanislaw

70's era Lincolns were pretty styling!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## papayahed

> 70's era Lincolns were pretty styling!


I know right. Fuzzy Dice and all.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I got hit by a goddamn bus, AGAIN. Some people go their whole lives without being hit by a bus, I get hit by _three_. I'm going to have another scar on my cheek and I'm missing a fingernail. Oh, and the bag that I stole from the cadets is all bloody and gross, but that should wash right out.

----------


## yuka

tomorrow's weather  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

Nipped in the bud!!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'd like to eat my friend's dog. I've never seen a more delicious looking dog, it's so perfectly plump without being fatty.

----------


## Calidore

Matter and antimatter mutually annihilate. Is that why there's no pasta in antipasto?

----------


## Maryd.

I guess it reall is over!  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

> I'd like to eat my friend's dog. I've never seen a more delicious looking dog, it's so perfectly plump without being fatty.


Does it look like this:

----------


## Maximilianus

A light aircraft crash-landed in a neighborhood near my place a few days back, and damaged four houses. Fortunately, nobody died, but the damages are considerable. My mom had seen it flying low a few minutes before the crash, just a little above our heads, claiming there was no engine sound coming out of it... scary, as it could have landed inside our own house 

The mom is always afraid of aircraft... even more now.

----------


## Maryd.

> A light aircraft crash-landed in a neighborhood near my place a few days back, and damaged four houses. Fortunately, nobody died, but the damages are considerable. My mom had seen it flying low a few minutes before the crash, just a little above our heads, claiming there was no engine sound coming out of it... scary, as it could have landed inside our own house 
> 
> The mom is always afraid of aircraft... even more now.


Sorry to hear this. That's shocking. Lucky nobody died.  :Sick:

----------


## Nightshade

"Well I shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die."

----------


## Maryd.

> "Well I shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die."


Um, er, how odd!

----------


## papayahed

> "Well I shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die."



And now you're sitting in Folsom prison?



I'm thinking: I need to quit screwing around and get to work.

----------


## Nightshade

> And now you're sitting in Folsom prison?
> .


No they let me out on parole!

Im thinking SMILIES how I have missed you!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

So my baby sister Shoosh (11& in the UK) went round to a friend's house today and my mum gave her permission to use rollerblades only if her friend's parents were supervising. My mum then went to Cinema with friend who is visting and her 2 little kids. Shoosh didn't want to see Cars2 so she begged to go round to this friends house instead. Luj 15 stayed at home to read a book. Sister Sid at work no idea where Sally was not even sure she still lives at home. 
Anyway so Shoosh falls down and breaks her arm. Now what does her friends parents do? Why drive her round our house and dump her on the 15 yr old. MY mum's mobile is off , Luj can't get hold of Sid because she HER phone is off . Eventually she gets hold of Sally who advises looking up Sid's work number on internet and ringing there. So she does. 
Eventually Sid is gotten hold of and takes Shoosh and Luj to ER then my mum turns up and also rushes to hospital.
What I want to know is what kind of person dumps an injured child with another child when its obvious the child needs to go to ER? 
 :Flare:

----------


## Stanislaw

> So my baby sister Shoosh (11& in the UK) went round to a friend's house today and my mum gave her permission to use rollerblades only if her friend's parents were supervising. My mum then went to Cinema with friend who is visting and her 2 little kids. Shoosh didn't want to see Cars2 so she begged to go round to this friends house instead. Luj 15 stayed at home to read a book. Sister Sid at work no idea where Sally was not even sure she still lives at home. 
> Anyway so Shoosh falls down and breaks her arm. Now what does her friends parents do? Why drive her round our house and dump her on the 15 yr old. MY mum's mobile is off , Luj can't get hold of Sid because she HER phone is off . Eventually she gets hold of Sally who advises looking up Sid's work number on internet and ringing there. So she does. 
> Eventually Sid is gotten hold of and takes Shoosh and Luj to ER then my mum turns up and also rushes to hospital.
> What I want to know is what kind of person dumps an injured child with another child when its obvious the child needs to go to ER?


Wow! That's incredibly irresponsible! I hope everything has worked out for your little sister!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Does it look like this:


Hahahaha! I'm totally going to try to buy that for Steve now, I've often told him how much I want to eat Porky (check out the name, that's just _asking_ for trouble).

*edit* _This_ is Porky:

He's shaped almost exactly like a ham, and he's always got those sad, "you're thinking about eating me, aren't you?" eyes.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Sorry to hear this. That's shocking. Lucky nobody died.


Fortunately no body count, though the old ladies were pretty shocked by the noise and all... scared to death... they could have suffered a heart arrest, which fortunately didn't happen either.

----------


## Maryd.

> Fortunately no body count, though the old ladies were pretty shocked by the noise and all... scared to death... they could have suffered a heart arrest, which fortunately didn't happen either.


Absolutely, the poor dears.

We live 8 mins from Tullamarine Airport, sometimes I worry about planes diving down on us. Gee, I hope it never happens.

----------


## osho

What I am thinking about is the fact that I am new here and how to connect. While I have lots of things to share and write posts and start threads yet I am still unable to do so. This thought is going on my mind and I know the people here are very amiable and cooperative and I can associate in a while

----------


## Maryd.

> What I am thinking about is the fact that I am new here and how to connect. While I have lots of things to share and write posts and start threads yet I am still unable to do so. This thought is going on my mind and I know the people here are very amiable and cooperative and I can associate in a while


You'll be ok. If you need to know anything don't be shy to ask the moderators or any one of us oldies.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

> Wow! That's incredibly irresponsible! I hope everything has worked out for your little sister!


Thanks yeah she is fine now.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am thinking, "Night is posting again!"

----------


## papayahed

> Hahahaha! I'm totally going to try to buy that for Steve now, I've often told him how much I want to eat Porky (check out the name, that's just _asking_ for trouble).
> 
> *edit* _This_ is Porky:
> 
> He's shaped almost exactly like a ham, and he's always got those sad, "you're thinking about eating me, aren't you?" eyes.


What a cutie pie! (he does look like a ham)

----------


## Maximilianus

Good divers. You don't see their Stukas diving upon you until it's quite late.

----------


## Themis

Life is the eternal struggle between wanting to be egoistical and meaning to be seen as altruistic.

----------


## Heathcliff

I have to write a poetry analysis and I don't know how so I logged in to see what litnet has  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Dear God! There's one-hundred-and-*ninety-nine* chapels and churches in this city, why in the world did you have to choose one that's _not_ in the city?

----------


## Maximilianus

Written and sent. I hope it will be good for something  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Maryd.

Hmmm!

----------


## TheChilly

I'm wondering when this Theta binaural beat simulation will free whatever my inner critic is holding hostage.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

life really stinks

----------


## Maryd.

Beyond repair!

----------


## osho

I am thinking about a friend who declined my friendship and tried to be skeptical about me. She had some bad moments with a few of her friends and she wants to judge all by that standard. I had written her for friendship and she declined and it pained me for a while and that is what I have been thinking now and the last couple of weeks.

----------


## Maryd.

Litnet is a very big place, no doubt you will find many friends to share your writing talent with.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I am thinking about a friend who declined my friendship and tried to be skeptical about me. She had some bad moments with a few of her friends and she wants to judge all by that standard. I had written her for friendship and she declined and it pained me for a while and that is what I have been thinking now and the last couple of weeks.


If it is sometimes impossible to get to a person face to face, even much more in an online environment. My humble piece of advice, based on personal experiences, is that you pay a reasonable amount of mind to online relations, and not more than that. Don't take the Internet so seriously. The really important things happen in your real whereabouts, outside your computer. Just let her go and pass on to other matters.

----------


## Maryd.

> If it is sometimes impossible to get to a person face to face, even much more in an online environment. My humble piece of advice, based on personal experiences, is that you pay a reasonable amount of mind to online relations, and not more than that. Don't take the Internet so seriously. The really important things happen in your real whereabouts, outside your computer. Just let her go and pass on to other matters.


Sounds like good advice.

----------


## osho

It is something more than sharing what we write and it is about sharing cultures and some important human aspects observed in different social and cultural situations. Some people out of their frustration and failures in dealing with humans thwart the rest who advance with their good intent and empathy. The innocent preyed on by the experienced simply wonder at the hasty the breakup. I think the negativity of such people makes them forlorn and failing to trust people they will be at loss in life. Judging all by what one experiences with the few they have encountered is a dimwitted judgment. I am sure they will miss some of the very important people they will come to in their life.

I have no hostility to them; for I have no hostility to anybody in the world since I always rested on Buddhist philosophy that hostility to anybody is vicious.

This comes as only as the expression of a surprise and is meant to share with and learn from others about the eccentricity of such people only

----------


## Maryd.

> It is something more than sharing what we write and it is about sharing cultures and some important human aspects observed in different social and cultural situations. Some people out of their frustration and failures in dealing with humans thwart the rest who advance with their good intent and empathy. The innocent preyed on by the experienced simply wonder at the hasty the breakup. I think the negativity of such people makes them forlorn and failing to trust people they will be at loss in life. Judging all by what one experiences with the few they have encountered is a dimwitted judgment. I am sure they will miss some of the very important people they will come to in their life.
> 
> I have no hostility to them; for I have no hostility to anybody in the world since I always rested on Buddhist philosophy that hostility to anybody is vicious.
> 
> This comes as only as the expression of a surprise and is meant to share with and learn from others about the eccentricity of such people only


You're a great speaker sir. Are you a politician in your country or a philosopher?

----------


## osho

> You're a great speaker sir. Are you a politician in your country or a philosopher?


No madam, I am neither of them. I am a simple human only. I am a Buddhist and politics and philosophy never appealed to me. However I am interested in reading a lot and in getting on with friends all over the world beyond the territory of my origin. '

What makes you think I am a politician? Do I sound diplomatic in my posts?

----------


## Maryd.

> No madam, I am neither of them. I am a simple human only. I am a Buddhist and politics and philosophy never appealed to me. However I am interested in reading a lot and in getting on with friends all over the world beyond the territory of my origin. '
> 
> What makes you think I am a politician? Do I sound diplomatic in my posts?


I don't know how you sound in your posts. I am just one person with one opinion. But most politicians; in my opinion, are good speakers. You write with the experience of a good speaker.

----------


## osho

> I don't know how you sound in your posts. I am just one person with one opinion. But most politicians; in my opinion, are good speakers. You write with the experience of a good speaker.


No madam, politics never fascinated me in my life, not even in my early student life. I loathe politics since they deceive the innocent and take advantage of that, their innocence. I am a simple man and yet I love reading good thoughts, poetry and I have read some of your poems too and think that you must be a sensible human.

I read books of spirituality avidly and Buddhism itself is a rich source of literature and it stuffs me with plenty of ideas. 

Do you like politics?

----------


## Maryd.

> No madam, politics never fascinated me in my life, not even in my early student life. I loathe politics since they deceive the innocent and take advantage of that, their innocence. I am a simple man and yet I love reading good thoughts, poetry and I have read some of your poems too and think that you must be a sensible human.
> 
> I read books of spirituality avidly and Buddhism itself is a rich source of literature and it stuffs me with plenty of ideas. 
> 
> Do you like politics?


I'm sorry, but may I ask which poems of mine that you have read? Especially since I have not uploaded one in such a long time. I'm intrigued.

No, I dislike politics.

----------


## osho

> I'm sorry, but may I ask which poems of mine that you have read? Especially since I have not uploaded one in such a long time. I'm intrigued.
> 
> No, I dislike politics.


I like this poem so much. This mirrors the exact human situation we are thrown in today. This is a Buddhist way of observing things, since the core of Buddhism lies in understanding human nature and delimiting attachment 

Two Tragedies Like One

No scar visible to the eye
But your spirit is wounded
Like mine.
We are two for tragedy!
I'm not entitled to judge, 
stupidly I fell for an illusion too
My good sir we are dreamers...
Believing in the unreachable.
If only a little closer.
Apparently we are bound to suffer, 
You fell for a romantic
A fool, a dreamer too.
Now we are totally abandoned, 
Along with the bitter wishes undone 
And - of one's own company.
Two lonely hearts left to bleed...
Trying to survive the bitterness... 
We imagine what it could have been
Had we made it work.
But alas it wasn't meant to be 
You're here alone 
And so am I.

The entire world is weeping thru this poem. I am moved 
This is one of the marvelous poems I have read lately.

----------


## Maryd.

Well now... I had forgotten about the Co-writes. I wrote this poem with another my good friend Maximilianus. From whom I have known now for just past 2 years. Sometimes it takes a long time to get to know someone. All my other work has been removed by my permission. So you will only find co-writes, with other members.

Thank you for reading this poem. I'll be sure to mention it to my dear friend Max.

----------


## osho

> Well now... I had forgotten about the Co-writes. I wrote this poem with another my good friend Maximilianus. From whom I have known now for just past 2 years. Sometimes it takes a long time to get to know someone. All my other work has been removed by my permission. So you will only find co-writes, with other members.
> 
> Thank you for reading this poem. I'll be sure to mention it to my dear friend Max.


Did you write other poems in addition to the ones you co-wrote? In fact I like this kind of poetry since it reflects honestly the way the world works. The Buddha had this approach to human situation and came up with the elixir to cure the sick world

----------


## Maryd.

> Did you write other poems in addition to the ones you co-wrote? In fact I like this kind of poetry since it reflects honestly the way the world works. The Buddha had this approach to human situation and came up with the elixir to cure the sick world


Yes sir, I have. However I never upload my work anymore, due to personal reasons. I do however upload all co-writes. Though I have not completed one for a while. 

Your Budha must be wise.

----------


## osho

> Yes sir, I have. However I never upload my work anymore, due to personal reasons. I do however upload all co-writes. Though I have not completed one for a while. 
> 
> Your Budha must be wise.


Thank you so much for your words the Buddha on my behalf. I always appreciate works of poetry and it demands a good heart, sensibility and a skill and few are gifted with all these faculties

----------


## Maryd.

> Thank you so much for your words the Buddha on my behalf. I always appreciate works of poetry and it demands a good heart, sensibility and a skill and few are gifted with all these faculties


Some of us are gifted but lack the education and some of us are educated but lack the gift. When one puts the two together one can produce a perfect poem. There are many of these type of people here. I do hope you get the chance to chat to them.

----------


## osho

> Some of us are gifted but lack the education and some of us are educated but lack the gift. When one puts the two together one can produce a perfect poem. There are many of these type of people here. I do hope you get the chance to chat to them.


You are true and reading your poems I feel you have both, the education and the talent and or else such illuminating poems would not have been born o f you. One can write prose but poetry is something different and it calls for inspiration too and I find both blended in your poetry

----------


## Maryd.

I do believe you are being too generous in your critique. However you are passing judgement on my poems from which are co-writes, and in this particular case my friend max needs to be complimented as well. He wrote 50% of this poem.

----------


## Tournesol

:Sleep:  ...shleeepy!!!

Plus - an itchy preggie-belly!

----------


## osho

> I do believe you are being too generous in your critique. However you are passing judgement on my poems from which are co-writes, and in this particular case my friend max needs to be complimented as well. He wrote 50% of this poem.


Maybe he deserves too but I have not talked with him and will talk eventually.
It is a good example of how two persons in togetherness can write such a wonderful poem. He to must be a sensible man, very wise too or else poetry of this majesty would not have happened. I believe that something outside force makes this happen or else everybody would have been a poet.

May I ask you why you had removed your personal poems from the forum? Poems are mainly written for sharing and your readers deserve the joy of reading poetry.

----------


## Maryd.

> Maybe he deserves too but I have not talked with him and will talk eventually.
> It is a good example of how two persons in togetherness can write such a wonderful poem. He to must be a sensible man, very wise too or else poetry of this majesty would not have happened. I believe that something outside force makes this happen or else everybody would have been a poet.
> 
> May I ask you why you had removed your personal poems from the forum? Poems are mainly written for sharing and your readers deserve the joy of reading poetry.


I removed my poems due to not reading the guidelines of the forum properly as items on a public forum; be they poetry, stories, photos... etc... can be seen or used all over the web.

----------


## osho

> I removed my poems due to not reading the guidelines of the forum properly as items on a public forum; be they poetry, stories, photos... etc... can be seen or used all over the web.


I am missing them, and this is sad. 

Tell me how you got inspired to write poetry. There must be a fountain of inspiration thru which poetry flows. That is what I read about some of the greatest poets in the world. Wordsworth was inspired by the majesty of nature and Yeats was a mystic poet. Life can be a source of inspiration if we can probe into the vigor of it. I cannot incarcerate poetry within these confinements. It is beyond measure and understanding

----------


## Maryd.

> I am missing them, and this is sad. 
> 
> Tell me how you got inspired to write poetry. There must be a fountain of inspiration thru which poetry flows. That is what I read about some of the greatest poets in the world. Wordsworth was inspired by the majesty of nature and Yeats was a mystic poet. Life can be a source of inspiration if we can probe into the vigor of it. I cannot incarcerate poetry within these confinements. It is beyond measure and understanding


Trust me you are not missing much.

My inspiration comes from my head. I don't focus on a particular genre. Actually I lie. I used to focus on sad soppy love poems. Nor do I allow any one person to determine the outcome of a poem. But I have to admit, being on this forum I have extended my fields to the darker side of poetry. Something from which I could not write before starting this site. Not that I am completely proud of it. I'm not into writing about nature and my vocabulary needs to be improved.

----------


## osho

> Trust me you are not missing much.
> 
> My inspiration comes from my head. I don't focus on a particular genre. Actually I lie. I used to focus on sad soppy love poems. Nor do I allow any one person to determine the outcome of a poem. But I have to admit, being on this forum I have extended my fields to the darker side of poetry. Something from which I could not write before starting this site. Not that I am completely proud of it. I'm not into writing about nature and my vocabulary needs to be improved.


Quite true. Have you focused on a particular genre poetry would not have been born of you. This is a mingling of many genres, thoughts, sensitivities. 

I have read plenty of modern poetry and most of them do not touch me at all. 

However I am firmly convinced that poetry has to do with the power of imagination and sensibility. Poetry is the soul of something, life, feelings, humanity and prose is the bone and muscle of them. That is why I am tirelessly applauding the work poetry. Poetry is my cup of tea and I am a voracious reader

----------


## Maryd.

> Quite true. Have you focused on a particular genre poetry would not have been born of you. This is a mingling of many genres, thoughts, sensitivities. 
> 
> I have read plenty of modern poetry and most of them do not touch me at all. 
> 
> However I am firmly convinced that poetry has to do with the power of imagination and sensibility. Poetry is the soul of something, life, feelings, humanity and prose is the bone and muscle of them. That is why I am tirelessly applauding the work poetry. Poetry is my cup of tea and I am a voracious reader


You know for someone who likes poetry so much, why don't you stop talking about it and just upload some... Be interesting to read some of your poems.

----------


## DocHeart

I'm sick of dating people. I'm going to start going out with armadillos.

----------


## osho

> You know for someone who likes poetry so much, why don't you stop talking about it and just upload some... Be interesting to read some of your poems.


In fact I do not know the craft of writing poetry. I had written once a bunch of poems, they had turned out to be prosaic things and you will find them nauseating. 

I often feel fed up with the world I am living in, with the people I am dealing with. I have seen a great amount of sufferings, injustices and sabotages everywhere and I often try to mirror these things thru poems. I cannot write love poems since because I have nothing to say about them, anything striking. 
I hate political leaders and I want to write a few poems to arouse the people against the regime in my country. However I am not in politics and have no interest.

Poetry is the heartbeat of an individual and only those who can understand the profundity of it can write poems.

Ours is a Buddhist country and we have to learn by rote so many Buddhist hymns. They are in fact beautiful poems. But they are religious prayers.

I have heard that only those people can write love and sentimental poems who have lived through such experiences. My life is dull and unexciting and as such I cannot write sentimental poems.

However coming across this forum and to a few friends like you I feel my world is expanding and my circle of friends is increasing. 

This is what I am thinking about, funny things

----------


## Scheherazade

I seriously do need a new avatar and a signature.

----------


## Themis

Dear God, tell me people don't expect THAT when they think of my home!

----------


## Paulclem

Bugger - back to work tomorrow.

----------


## papayahed

> I seriously do need a new avatar and a signature.



I love that signature.

----------


## TinCan

I'm thinking it might not make sense to get a cat when you're allergic to it, but this kitten is worth all the sniffles.

----------


## Themis

Who calls an art gallery "house of pleasure"? Is it even possible not to know what that means?

----------


## Scheherazade

> I love that signature.


So, avatar goes, signature stays?

----------


## papayahed

> So, avatar goes, signature stays?


I'd say.

How about this guy:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'd say.
> 
> How about this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Loving the top hat but not a smoker...

----------


## papayahed

I may steal this guy:

----------


## papayahed

How about this one for you:

----------


## Stanislaw

What a long couple of weeks at work! At last the weekend is finally here!!

as for the avatars... I would suggest anything in the Yoda style  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> as for the avatars... I would suggest anything in the Yoda style



You're still the best.

----------


## Shalot

what a couple of buttcheeses

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I guess I should go watch Griffin wail on Shogun, but I don't want to see any other humans. 

Them: "So, er uh, what are you up to these days bud? Workin' hard or hardly workin'?" 
Me: "Drowning kittens, actually. Well, when I'm not getting sexual gratification by lighting fires."
Them: "Sounds good bud, I'm at Milner now. You know, got to pay the bills eh? Especially now that I got another little one on the way."
Me: "Oh, I eat babies."
Them: "Yeah, kids really teach you what life's all about, eh? Hey, you goin' to Rockies for a beer later?" 
Me: "I hate you and I wish you unspeakable torment."
Them: "Yeah, it's really great to see you again too eh? Say hi to your mother for me."

----------


## Delta40

Should I go have a shower now and wait a couple of hours before I go out or wait a couple of hours, shower then go out? Decisions, decisions...

----------


## osho

I have been thinking about how life can be miserable and though we are staging pretentiously and laughing there is some void inside us.

----------


## AjaxAscendant

I should start reading manga now.

----------


## Themis

Never ever criticise your coiffeur, you don't know what he might do!

----------


## MystyrMystyry

This just in, but be warned - it's a bit weird:

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/viralvacu...ing-cat.glance

----------


## Maximilianus

What would be appropriate answers to the questions on the interview.

----------


## Heathcliff

I can't get on Minecraft at school :P

----------


## osho

I am thinking I am not alone in this world. I feel there is something disconcerting us. I want to connect to all. I feel part of this world and want to break barriers and unite. I am thinking that there are some other humans echoing my voice.

----------


## Idril

Who knew mushrooms were such a touchy subject!?

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm tired of catching other people's flus and colds. They heal in no time, while I spend weeks in runny noses and coughs. I'm sick of misery. I want to live like a hermit.

----------


## papayahed

bills

----------


## Pensive

What does fate really have in store for me!

----------


## tonywalt

Should I? No, cant! Then again...

----------


## Melysnl

> I'm tired of catching other people's flus and colds. They heal in no time, while I spend weeks in runny noses and coughs. I'm sick of misery. I want to live like a hermit.


Have you ever gotten a flu shot? Wash your hands often and get a flu shot soon and you'll likely drastically decrease your chances of getting the flu or even catching a bad cold. If possible, you can also take around 3000mg of vitamin C spread throughout the day and it might help you stay healthy as well.

----------


## papayahed

I should have gotten those mirrors.

----------


## faithosaurus

If chemistry were a man, I would marry him.

----------


## papayahed

Crap. I'm nesting.

----------


## Scheherazade

I really don't like doing this but...

----------


## Sionn Harrow

my feet are cold...

----------


## Idril

A year ago tomorrow, the journey began...

----------


## The Comedian

What if I'm really just a stupid idiot who's managed to fool everyone?

----------


## tonywalt

OK, I will use the shotgun theory on this one...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm sick because I'm an idiot and haven't eaten anything today that wasn't either smothered in cheese and gravy or else deep fried. I've been my own body's enemy. Stupid.

----------


## Scheherazade

Now I know what "the mind boggles" means...

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Have you ever gotten a flu shot? Wash your hands often and get a flu shot soon and you'll likely drastically decrease your chances of getting the flu or even catching a bad cold. If possible, you can also take around 3000mg of vitamin C spread throughout the day and it might help you stay healthy as well.


Thanks a lot for your advice. I really distrust flu shots. My parents get flu shots every year and every year they catch a flu (or more than one). I suspect it's because I catch it first (more than once) and then I pass it to them, since we live in the same house. As for me, I've been taking vitamins for some time and they didn't help much against flus, although I admit to be feeling more energetic. Probably I have to wait for them to kick in... not very sure. My main problem is, I think, that I am everyday in an environment where I am often surrounded by sick people, as strange as it may sound but it is true  :Svengo:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

There was a little boy kidnapped in BC last week, and when people went on the news to cry and beg the kidnapper to return the kid, the kidnapper _did_. He just brought the kid back and dropped him off at home, completely un-raped and everything. Now they're trying to treat the kidnapper very well in order to promote more child abductors to listen to their conscious, which I think is a good idea.

So my brain is reeling from actually hearing something _good_ on the news. The kid being returned has had a larger effect than him being taken in the first place, which is sad I guess, but it's pretty cool that he's back.

----------


## Maximilianus

Couple of years that meant nothing.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I have fourteen mosquito bites, which isn't the end of the world, but it's _September_. They should all be dead and their eggs in stasis but the stupid Indian Summer hatched the stupid eggs and now we have at least one more mosquito season before they're gone.

----------


## aliengirl

Feeling grateful for being alive, in one piece, with a roof over my head after the earthquake. I am glad to be far away from epicenter (not too far). Our house has not cracked and everything is apparently normal. But who knows what smoulders in the womb of earth below? Have to keep a watch tonight!

----------


## Stanislaw

Happy to be back home after a long camping trip, camping is awesome and fun... but so is running water lol! Also happy to be going out and picking some apples today which hopefully I convince someone to bake into an apple pie for me!!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Feeling grateful for being alive, in one piece, with a roof over my head after the earthquake. I am glad to be far away from epicenter (not too far). Our house has not cracked and everything is apparently normal. But who knows what smoulders in the womb of earth below? Have to keep a watch tonight!


The womb of earth is a whole mystery, like the wombs of some people  :Rolleyes:  I hope the quakes will keep away from your dwelling

----------


## Stanislaw

well, I need to get my 'rear in gear' and head over to the registry to write my class 1 drivers exam, and then on over to the medi centre to get the class 1 drivers physical. 
Should be a nice day however, after all the driving junk is cleared away, I get the rest of the day off... with pay  :Biggrin:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm thinkin' this: one cup of coffee and I'll be ready to go.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Electricstorm. Thunderstorm. Hailstorm. It finally clears and I see the space station through the misty clouds. If only every night could be this good...

----------


## Scheherazade

I cannot believe it is finally happening...

 :Svengo:

----------


## qimissung

Thank God third period is over.

----------


## The Comedian

> Thank God third period is over.


Ha!

Thank God I'm not in qimi's third period class.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Ha!
> 
> Thank God I'm not in qimi's third period class.


Hahaha, I thought she was talking about hockey.

----------


## Scheherazade

I can do this... I can do this... I can do this!

Right?

----------


## aliengirl

> The womb of earth is a whole mystery, like the wombs of some people


 :FRlol:   :FRlol: 




> I hope the quakes will keep away from your dwelling


The tremors have not been felt again. It seems that old earth has went back to sleep. Thanks for the concern dear.

----------


## Maximilianus

> 


 :Tongue: 




> The tremors have not been felt again. It seems that old earth has went back to sleep. Thanks for the concern dear.


Am so very glad!

----------


## Themis

Please, don't let the coiffeur cut my hair again like hair is something I've got in abundance these days! I haven't!

----------


## Scheherazade

I _rawk!_

Jus' sayin'...

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

You gotta be fresh.

----------


## papayahed

What the hell am I doing here?

----------


## Scheherazade

How is it that my Saturdays are more tiring than any other day?

----------


## papayahed

I think some people around here are alien robots that don't require sleep.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

:Tongue:  I like boys. Boys are nice.

----------


## papayahed

I don't really want to do my work work.

----------


## Hurricane

Positive mental attitude....positive mental attitude...

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I didn't realise she _could_ be saved. Now I have to play the whole stupid level all over again - and I just know saving her is going to be really difficult...

----------


## Vonny

Since I don't have an abundance of free time, my goal is to use the time I have for reading.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Stravinsky is a BAMF.

----------


## Themis

He's a what?

----------


## literary-device

oh perfect. nobody is home!

----------


## Scheherazade

Again:


> How is it that my Saturdays are more tiring than any other day?


PS: I just love quoting myself!

----------


## Pensive

It's neither a good world nor a bad world. It's just a weird world.

----------


## NikolaiI

Goodnight, Lit-net!

----------


## Vonny

Sweet dreams, Nikolai!!

----------


## Themis

I'm not sure, but I might be a bit bored. The only other explanation available is that I'm aiming to become an ornithologist.

----------


## Maximilianus

> It's neither a good world nor a bad world. It's just a weird world.


And I was thinking that the worst of it (maybe) is that it was already here when we were born!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## papayahed

I really don't want to work on training materials right now.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

David Tennant.  :Drool5:

----------


## Maximilianus

Sanctimonious, unctuous, holier-than-thou, pious, pi, goody-goody... synonymy's just adorable

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Why are 99% of the people on my facebook stupid and lame? They don't seem nearly as stupid and lame in real life.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Why are 99% of the people on my facebook stupid and lame? They don't seem nearly as stupid and lame in real life.


It appears that many today resort to Facebook to inform the world of what they really are, whereas in their everyday offline behavior they just pretend to be what they are not.

----------


## Scheherazade

I should be in bed...

----------


## papayahed

Why is Scher not in bed?

----------


## Scheherazade

How is it possible that I am feeling too lazy even to go to bed?

----------


## papayahed

Another Woodchuck Cider would be tasty but I do have to finish my action items.

----------


## Delta40

that smoking is killing me and I have to take action soon!

----------


## cafolini

> that smoking is killing me and I have to take action soon!


Take inaction. Don't smoke.

----------


## tonywalt

She's totally different, but I'm not going to argue with her on academic points, otherwise I won't get......

----------


## Delta40

It's Monday morning. A new week. Pay week. Woo hoo!

----------


## cafolini

I found out a couple of weeks ago that a Moose ate all the apples in a tree, in Sweeden. Then the fruit fermented and he was walking around like a drankard. Something bothered me about the story until finally I realized and now keep thinking that the motive they can't find Gadaffi is that he migrated to Sweeden.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

That's it for me today. I'm off to the Victorian Art Gallery  :Smile:  if anyone needs me I'll be on Twitter all day...


@Lindsay Lohan Yer a dickhead #drunkenidiotlol

----------


## JuniperWoolf

There's a fungus that gets into the brains of ants, makes them walk out to the tip of a branch, and then mushrooms burst from their heads. It makes some of them walk back to the hill to infect other ants, too. Creepy "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" ant fungus...

----------


## Scheherazade

What a morning!

 :Svengo:

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Off into the day. Life is taking a huge toll on my procrastinations. I'll procrastinate tomorrow, if I have time...

----------


## Delta40

I wish I could breathe

----------


## Hawkman

Why can't I sleep?

----------


## Maximilianus

Sleep can be as arduous as staying awake, or even more. Sleep can be as arduous as thinking, or even more.

----------


## Lacra

What's the best strategy to get me read more than I am reading now? How to create some free time?

----------


## Themis

Why am I always ready at least twenty minutes before I ought to be?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Why am I always ready at least twenty minutes before I ought to be?


Because you are a well-organised person!  :Smile: 


I am thinking I should not have done that... Hope I did not upset him.

----------


## Themis

> Because you are a well-organised person!


Very nice way of looking at it! Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Abookinthebath

Why do coincidences keep happening to me when I don't believe in them?!

----------


## 86.5parker

I am thinking now about my tv should i put Kaapeli TV or cable tv or watch normaly..i am just wondering how can i watch some live movie without cable tv..:?

----------


## Helga

I really should be studying

----------


## PoeticPassions

Less than two hours to go, and then my weekend starts/I am out of here...

----------


## The Comedian

How long is thing going to take?

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, that's it then...

----------


## Abookinthebath

Is it really so complicated?

----------


## a_little_wisp

I miss my old Litnet days. You guys are still the best.

----------


## Abookinthebath

What will today bring?

----------


## iamnobody

What's up with all the spam? It's everywhere!

----------


## Abookinthebath

Do coincidences really exist....or am I just finding them because I am looking for them???

----------


## papayahed

Why can't I get these songs transferred?

----------


## Abookinthebath

> Why can't I get these songs transferred?


You are being haunted by the ghost of Steve Jobs?!

I can't be bothered driving 600 miles...AGAIN!!

----------


## PoeticPassions

I need a break from this city. Or some kind of adventure...

----------


## Themis

Okay. So I _might've_ been a bit too generous with the chili powder ...

----------


## Sionn Harrow

Is it normal for kids to drink ranch straight from the bottle?! 0-0

----------


## The Comedian

Extended family. . . . . grumble, grumble, grumble, *shakes fist*, more grumble.

----------


## Charles Darnay

Surprise quiz on Hamlet for my students tomorrow? Too cruel? Nah.

----------


## Themis

I'd like a sign saying 'Visitors not permitted in the kitchen after 20:00", please!

----------


## papayahed

> You are being haunted by the ghost of Steve Jobs?!


Perhaps! That's what I get for not buying an ipod!

----------


## Abookinthebath

Why does service station coffee always taste rubbish?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Why is there a moon? Why is it the distance from us that it is? How did it travel to that place? Why am I on a place humans call "Earth"? Why can't I leave? Why am I and everyone else too underdeveloped to answer any of these questions? Why do I feel so much curiosity over things I will never understand? Why am I rambling on and on here? I'm done.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

^There are answers available for your first three questions (the non-metaphysical ones), go find them.

----------


## Scheherazade

What a lazy day...

----------


## Vonny

> Why is there a moon? Why is it the distance from us that it is? How did it travel to that place? Why am I on a place humans call "Earth"? Why can't I leave? Why am I and everyone else too underdeveloped to answer any of these questions? Why do I feel so much curiosity over things I will never understand? Why am I rambling on and on here? I'm done.



It's wonderful to just wonder.  :Smile:  And for you to share your wanderings.

----------


## Charles Darnay

Inspiration, where are you? Stop hiding!

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> ^There are answers available for your first three questions (the non-metaphysical ones), go find them.


You're right, Juniper. I do love reading about it, but it's the tip of the iceberg. I don't know how to be content with it. I'm trying.  :Smile:

----------


## Abookinthebath

Posting comments whilst drunk is probably inadvisable.......

----------


## Scheherazade

> Posting comments whilst drunk is probably inadvisable.......


On the contrary, we cherish those comments and encourage them!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...t=drunk&page=7

 :Biggrin: 

PS: It took me 10 minutes to dig out that thread so you guys make sure to post something!

----------


## Abookinthebath

> On the contrary, we cherish those comments and encourage them!
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...t=drunk&page=7
> 
> 
> 
> PS: It took me 10 minutes to dig out that thread so you guys make sure to post something!


*yawn!* is it bedtime already?!

----------


## papayahed

> *yawn!* is it bedtime already?!



Hey!!!!!! That's not fair. We love drunk posts. It's like drunk dialing except we all get to bear witness.

----------


## Abookinthebath

My poor head!

----------


## farnoosh

Why do I feel I' always behind my studies even when I'm finished?????????

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Lindsay Lohan seen leaving the courthouse in handcuffs

'I thought they were a gift...'

----------


## Scheherazade

A plumber makes £50K...

Definitely in the wrong profession.

----------


## Abookinthebath

> A plumber makes £50K...
> 
> Definitely in the wrong profession.


IF they can get a job.....its tough out there!

----------


## Scheherazade

> IF they can get a job.....its tough out there!


I don't know... There was an ad on top of the page this morning, inviting everyone to become a plumber: with a female model swinging a wrench in her manicured hand.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

The reason they earn so much? Apprenticeships have the worst drop off rate of all trades - so good ones are rare, and unqualified shonks are abundant.




Lindsay Lohan is in the morgue - looking for her film career

----------


## Idril

I'm thinking how lucky I am to have a boyfriend that accepts my obsession with David Gilmour. He doesn't even mind when I send him pictures of said rock god.  :Nod:

----------


## osho

I have been thinking how my expressions have hurt some of my wonderful friends on this forum and that has in fact taught me to learn the skill of not hurting anybody with incisive words. The impact of words is cutting and piercing relationship

----------


## Vonny

> I have been thinking how my expressions have hurt some of my wonderful friends on this forum and that has in fact taught me to learn the skill of not hurting anybody with incisive words. The impact of words is cutting and piercing relationship



The "cutting and piercing" individuals are never "thinking now" in this way.

I know a sweetheart when I see one.  :Nod:

----------


## papayahed

Why am I up so early?

----------


## NikolaiI

Omg! YES! I just found the name of a band and their song I had been trying to find for a couple years or so. Lol. Yay Ska

----------


## Scheherazade

Why was Papaya up so early??


Also, time to go the library... As soon as I finish reading the Forum!

----------


## papayahed

> Why was Papaya up so early??


The ducks were going on about something.

----------


## Scheherazade

> The ducks were going on about something.


Probably they were trying to decide which route to take while migrating. Shortest vs quickest? 

Always creates arguments.

----------


## Helga

I am almost out of coffee!! need to take a walk to the store in about 5 cups!

----------


## Scheherazade

To start the day or not to start the day... That is the question.

----------


## Abookinthebath

> To start the day or not to start the day... That is the question.


You have a choice?? So lucky!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I wonder if my bosses and co-workers know how much I hate them. Nine more months, nine more months, nine more months...

----------


## Michael T

Phew, you certainly find some very strange posts on this forum!

----------


## papayahed

Why am I still at work?????

----------


## papayahed

oh, that's why.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

> I wonder if my bosses and co-workers know how much I hate them. Nine more months, nine more months, nine more months...


Triplets?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> I wonder if my bosses and co-workers know how much I hate them. Nine more months, nine more months, nine more months...


...until you burn the place down?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Triplets?


Haha, I was at work earlier thinking "it's like pregnancy in reverse, because instead of suddenly finding myself with _no_ life after nine months, I'll suddenly be able to have one. 




> ...until you burn the place down?


Nah, my family ran into some money trouble this year so now I have to help them out and must wait until next year to go back to university. Working for a living like a normal person (with only a highschool diploma) _really_ sucks. At least I get to work with computers and files and stuff, and not at a gas station or fast food place or something, because if that were the case I think I would just end it.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Posing for Playboy perhaps?

Lindsay Lohan's doing it for a cool million. Trouble is, haven't we already seen everything she's got to offer? Who buys it anyway? Who would buy that particular issue??? Hef must have found a charity tax break somewhere.

Something weird's going on in the world. This could signal the end of rationality as we've come to mistrust it...

----------


## Themis

Stay at home or get value for my money? At the same time it might be: stay at home or infect about 50 people with whatever I've got? That is, if I've got anything other than a headache and feeling queasy. Or maybe, go, suffer through the morning lessons and then go home? 
The important thing here is: I don't want to not be able to go to Exeter on Saturday and Dartmoor on Sunday. Although, the prospect of hiking does feel a bit unappealing right now.

----------


## Scheherazade

I love service stations...

----------


## NikolaiI

Ape is to humanity as humanity is to ?

----------


## Abookinthebath

I can't wait for the wife and kids to get home - have barely seen them for days!!

----------


## PoeticPassions

> I can't wait for the wife and kids to get home - have barely seen them for days!!


Ok, so don't take this the wrong way, but I totally assumed you were a woman! From some of the posts I have read...  :Frown2: 

ha, well goes to show not to assume. But not that it matters what gender you are anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Abookinthebath

> Ok, so don't take this the wrong way, but I totally assumed you were a woman! From some of the posts I have read... 
> 
> ha, well goes to show not to assume. But not that it matters what gender you are anyway.


Ha! I am in touch with my femine side!! And I have been called much worse things than 'a woman'!

----------


## PoeticPassions

> Ha! I am in touch with my femine side!! And I have been called much worse things than 'a woman'!


it was a compliment, of course  :Biggrin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abookinthebath

> it was a compliment, of course


Well thank you! I take compliments any way they come! :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Themis

I wonder why the English even bother putting expiration dates on their products. It's not like any of them are ever correct.

----------


## Scheherazade

> And I have been called much worse things than 'a woman'!


One does wonder what is worse than being called a woman... "A teenage girl"???

I am thinking I am feeling rather grumpy... Who needs an extra hour on a lousy day?

It is going to be a long day.

----------


## Pensive

I need a hug and breakdown and cry. Spill all those tears I have been saving up for months.

----------


## Charles Darnay

omnes iden sentiunt

----------


## Delta40

Thank God it's Friday!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

F***ing slow computer.

----------


## LadyLuck

I really just need to go to bed. Tomorrow is another day.

----------


## Abookinthebath

Why couldn't this have happened in 2 months time??

----------


## Themis

> omnes iden sentiunt


idem?

Topic: What _am_ I supposed to eat here?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Why does this town have ten cops in the first place? You know what, that's one cop per every three hundred and fifty people, which is _not_ fair. Also, why pull someone over for rolling through a stop sign at three in the morning in a town where there's MAYBE one car per road per hour in the _daytime_?

----------


## PoeticPassions

seriously, YOU ARE NOT THAT IMPORTANT.

----------


## LadyLuck

It is way too early to have this bad of a headache already.

----------


## Helga

I really should be working on my essay on Nausea and the Stranger.

----------


## Delta40

that I should write in my journal before my appointment.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Dial-up ! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

----------


## Scheherazade

I wish I knew what's going on... Or why.

----------


## papayahed

One more flight...

----------


## LadyLuck

Just ten more minutes, then it's bed time.

----------


## papayahed

Glad to be home.

----------


## Maήō Aℓ-SÚßÉai

i want to finish my study today  :Wave:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Aaaahahahaha, a Toronto player just scored on his own net. I love it when that happens, especially to stupid Toronto.

----------


## LadyLuck

I really need to find a show that is more for people my age. Somehow, watching The Vampire Diaries makes me feel like I need to pick something else. Then again, I've watched all of Buffy and Angel, Dr. Who, Torchwood, Jeckyll, and a ton of other shows. I'm starting to run out of options on Netflix :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> I really need to find a show that is more for people my age. Somehow, watching The Vampire Diaries makes me feel like I need to pick something else. Then again, I've watched all of Buffy and Angel, Dr. Who, Torchwood, Jeckyll, and a ton of other shows. I'm starting to run out of options on Netflix


What about Sanctuary or Eureka??

----------


## Pensive

Sat 1.

----------


## LadyLuck

> What about Sanctuary or Eureka??


I'll have to see if they're on there.

This is what happens when you have nothing better to do at work. TV and halfhearted research on things.

----------


## Gregory Samsa

I am thinking about what a friend had said and I hope it is lie.

----------


## hoope

of how i missed litnet  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Thinking why it's so hard to think about anything but SAT test ahead.  :Nonod: 




> I am thinking about what a friend had said and I hope it is lie.


*nosy*  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyLuck

Do I really have to go do this. I would much rather have a book and some peace and quiet.

----------


## Pensive

Thinking whether it would be right to hope I don't get marked negatively in my SAT!  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyLuck

Rain rain go away...

----------


## Pensive

Please come another day.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Delta40

It's about time I got pissed.

----------


## LadyLuck

Thanks for the chuckle  :FRlol:

----------


## NikolaiI

"This is a true emancipation
to set the people free!"

----------


## LadyLuck

I really don't feel like doing much more than vegetating on the couch and watching a movie.

----------


## papayahed

That woman has issues.

----------


## AjaxAscendant

Damn, maybe I'm getting a cold  :Frown:

----------


## Helga

what a beautiful morning, still air and pink sky

----------


## NikolaiI

I'm thinking, Oklahoma is windy! and how wonderful is it that it's warm now! relatively speaking.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Cohabitation sucks.

----------


## Pensive

Why did I have to come across you, of all people!

----------


## cranberry

> Why did I have to come across you, of all people!



 :CoolgleamA:  hmmmm yes i agree with this thought...  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

I think I'm catching a cold.

----------


## qimissung

God I'm tired. Thank goodness it's a holiday.

----------


## papayahed

I feel silly typing "s5cr" but really what conveys the message as succinctly?

----------


## LadyLuck

I really need to not read the news. All it does is get me angry  :Flare:

----------


## Buh4Bee

I wish I was a millionaire.

----------


## motherhubbard

Education videos are really improved since I was a kid.

----------


## nerriesantra

Wish I had the ability to stop the time so I wont be late on work, how I hate traffic! :Flare:

----------


## qimissung

I need to go to bed. I don't want too. And when I wake up, I won't want to get up-on the other hand, I don't HAVE to get up!!! Oh frabjous day! I can read in bed, which I adore. Maybe I'll treat myself to some coffee when I do decide to get up.

Hmmm, that's a lot of thinking. OK, I'll stop now.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Why does this always happen to me? Ahhh, men are stupid.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Why does this always happen to me? Ahhh, men are stupid.


Yes, we often are...  :Wink:

----------


## PoeticPassions

> Yes, we often are...


Ah! where have you been? and yes, yes you are... 
But you seem to be one of the good ones  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

In the end you just have to carry your own burden yourself despite having so many people who love you....

----------


## Hurricane

Less than 24 hours until I can start heading home!

----------


## motherhubbard

I work with a really hateful woman. She doesn't realize it, but everyone thinks poorly of her because of her grouchy attitude. Sometimes the rest of us feel like Hawk Eye when he had to share a tent with Frank Burns. It was so easy to hate Frank.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

There are words for personality traits in Japanese that don't exist in English. I guess that's what "the lexicon hypothesis" means. Still, it seems like I'm missing a lot and could understand more if I knew more languages.

----------


## NikolaiI

A few things. haha. A couple days ago I had a Really Good Hair Day. Meant to put that one. Today - oh this is why I love Oklahoma. Clouds have cleared and nothing above but an infinite blue sky; and it's so perfect, just a little cool. And, I have a new favorite song... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kwRZ...eature=related

----------


## Hurricane

I hate New Jersey. I hate that you can't take left turns. I hate that I'm not allowed to pump my own gas. I hate that I spent three hours there in traffic. Seriously: awful place.

----------


## NikolaiI

How did I live without Gandalf? Did they know my heart and soul back then, to write this beautiful music so directly to me? They must have. Turn it up!! It's perfect- it's "flawless as a work of art." I think I'm going to adopt this phrase D. used of T.'s A.K. more often.

----------


## cacian

What am I thinking right now??
Lots of things especially words and expressions and how they turn out to be.
Not always what one expects out of it and that is frustrating.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Leftovers and Guinness Extra Stout

----------


## NikolaiI

Peter Tosh is amazing.

----------


## cacian

Glass of red and is it going to rain tomorrow.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

This hand gesture:

Was originally a counter-curse used by old Romanian women to ward off the evil eye. I learned that from _Dracula_ and _The Phantom of the Opera_. If they're right, then metal bands are the most curse-free people on earth since they have thousands of people flashing them a counter-curse at once.

----------


## papayahed

> Was originally a counter-curse used by old Romanian women to ward off the evil eye. I learned that from _Dracula_ and _The Phantom of the Opera_. If they're right, then metal bands are the most curse-free people on earth since they have thousands of people flashing them a counter-curse at once.


Ya, I remember see an interview with Ronnie James Dio and he said he got that gesture from his Grandmother.

----------


## LadyLuck

I need to snap out of this mood... A funk is not becoming.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I wish that a meteor would crash into the earth and kill everyone, especially my psychotic boss and those two b*thchy Philipino office chicks. That stupid, boring, self-centered ginger too, I really hope it nails her.

----------


## AjaxAscendant

"I don't miiiiind it, I don't miiiiind it..." (listening to Screaming Females singing 'I Don't Mind It')

----------


## NikolaiI

Wow, thunder just shook the ground, a bit surprisingly.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

My friend Alex is going to Thailand soon, and when I told him to remember me in freezing Canada when he's strolling around with underage hookers, he said:




> I will make sure to employ an underage hooker just for you. Not for sex though. She will be doing my laundry and keeping the riffraff away.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Wow, work today sucks. People can be really awful sometimes. Great, now I am hated by certain staff members.... fun times.

----------


## tonywalt

> I need to snap out of this mood... A funk is not becoming.


In the words of Freud "Snap out of it" .... :Santasmile:

----------


## Pensive

I would rather choose to be a person with a heart than a person with brains.

----------


## tonywalt

"Oh no, why did I do That, now it's all complicated. OK, I will lay low for a few days...."

----------


## farnoosh

can I pull an all-nighter???...no I can't...yes,I can...No...yes....

----------


## Pensive

What's so special about turning nineteen. It's just another day. Or another year of youth fades away if anything.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Aside from my name, I'm not going to label myself anymore.

----------


## Maximilianus

> What's so special about turning nineteen. It's just another day. Or another year of youth fades away if anything.


See the positive side to it. It might feel worse if they were 36 years fading into 37.




> Aside from my name, I'm not going to label myself anymore.


Good decision. The others already do the labeling job for us, sometimes  :Rolleyes:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Aside from my name, I'm not going to label myself anymore.


Can I label you as attractive?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I'm just myself, whatever that looks like.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Now I'm thinking Hallmark movies are the funny place celebrities go to to die.

----------


## Darcy88

I'm thinking that the nagging voice of self-doubt has some pretty good points.

----------


## Maximilianus

> This hand gesture:
> 
> Was originally a counter-curse used by old Romanian women to ward off the evil eye. I learned that from _Dracula_ and _The Phantom of the Opera_. If they're right, then metal bands are the most curse-free people on earth since they have thousands of people flashing them a counter-curse at once.





> Ya, I remember see an interview with Ronnie James Dio and he said he got that gesture from his Grandmother.


It must be so. Otherwise, we the headbangers probably wouldn't be the strong family we've always been.

----------


## Maximilianus

About how amusing it is to watch politicians giving their solemn oaths on all TV stations, for more than an hour now.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Everyone that I work with is as dumb as rocks. I was reading The Metamorphoses at work, and when someone asked me what it was about I told them that it was about mythology, to which they replied "right, yeah, because I mean, when I think about it, how could there just be one god, right?" He then proceeded to tell me about the pet religion which he invented (or was "enlightened by" in his words) once when he was high (his account was, by the way, _unbelievably_ stupid - yes, even more so than you'd expect) for _twenty minutes_. 

KKJDF:LIKEJOGIWSJFGSRJLK DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WRKWELRE

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I'm tired, but my body has somehow wired itself to stop sleeping. I'm considering hanging myself in my closet.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

^Ugh, I've done that before. When you stay up for long enough, you get a really bad headache and then you can't sleep because your head hurts too much.

----------


## LadyLuck

When do you quit hurting, I mean really it has to end sometime... right???

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> ^Ugh, I've done that before. When you stay up for long enough, you get a really bad headache and then you can't sleep because your head hurts too much.


Exactly right!

Ladyluck, I hope you'll feel better soon.

Today a man who looked like Colm Feore approached me at a market and said "Well, hello" in what I'm guessing was the most flirtatious tone he could manage while looking so serious. It was one part flattering, two parts creepy. I'm still sort of wondering if it was in fact Colm Feore.

----------


## Maximilianus

> When do you quit hurting, I mean really it has to end sometime... right???


Be patient. It ends when it has to end; neither a second earlier nor a second later.




> Today a man who looked like Colm Feore approached me at a market and said "Well, hello" in what I'm guessing was the most flirtatious tone he could manage while looking so serious. It was one part flattering, two parts creepy. I'm still sort of wondering if it was in fact Colm Feore.


If you see him again tell him I said hello!  :Tongue:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Will do, Max!  :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Today a man who looked like Colm Feore approached me at a market and said "Well, hello" in what I'm guessing was the most flirtatious tone he could manage while looking so serious. It was one part flattering, two parts creepy. I'm still sort of wondering if it was in fact Colm Feore.


You've got to understand, when guys see such am attractive lady, they just can't help themselves.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> You've got to understand, when guys see such am attractive lady, they just can't help themselves.


Oh, I wasn't mad at the guy. It was like a compliment. The creepy part was just that he looked like Colm Feore, who isn't ugly, but is sinister seeming.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

It gets very annoying in a place like Grande Cache. It really has nothing to do with being pretty either, I work in a hotel complex so most of the time I'm the first woman that these rig guys have seen in eight months. I have to face awkward situations and get all evasive and politely laugh (which seriously makes me feel like I'm dying inside) roughly nine times every day when all I really want to do is throw my potted plant at them. It's not too bad though, because it was WAY worse when I was waitressing. When I was bartending in Edmonton while I was at the U of A it wasn't half as bad, it's just this isolated little town and it's horny rednecks.

----------


## Idril

I have the best boyfriend ever!  :Biggrin:

----------


## faithosaurus

Done with finals; now break!

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I realized someone I was looking for had already found me, and was secretly talking to me while pretending to be someone else. I am completely perplexed.

----------


## Darcy88

> It gets very annoying in a place like Grande Cache. It really has nothing to do with being pretty either, I work in a hotel complex so most of the time I'm the first woman that these rig guys have seen in eight months. I have to face awkward situations and get all evasive and politely laugh (which seriously makes me feel like I'm dying inside) roughly nine times every day when all I really want to do is throw my potted plant at them. It's not too bad though, because it was WAY worse when I was waitressing. When I was bartending in Edmonton while I was at the U of A it wasn't half as bad, it's just this isolated little town and it's horny rednecks.


I have a friend who worked as a cashier in northern BC and had exactly the same experience you describe. The rig-workers were practically humping her leg all day every day. She said she'd not wear make up, would avoid eye-contact and still it made no difference.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

> I realized someone I was looking for had already found me, and was secretly talking to me while pretending to be someone else. I am completely perplexed.


Here?


*Electrical Storm!!!*

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Here?
> 
> 
> *Electrical Storm!!!*


Maybe here too. I don't know. Could be anyone. This person created a false identity outside of the internet, though. Possibly several. I'm not upset, just confused and curious to learn what the motivation has been.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

> Done with finals; now break!


You sound happy, Faithosaurus - this is good!


Varenne, this sees like a few weird associations you've got yourself mixed up in lately - don't make your life needlessly complicated is my advice.


Storm's cleared (but excellent while it lasted - there was one bolt right next door and the thunderclap was deafening)

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> You sound happy, Faithosaurus - this is good!
> 
> 
> Varenne, this sees like a few weird associations you've got yourself mixed up in lately - don't make your life needlessly complicated is my advice.
> 
> 
> Storm's cleared (but excellent while it lasted - there was one bolt right next door and the thunderclap was deafening)


I actually don't have many weird associations. I do receive weird attention, however. The person I'm speaking of was a friend in the real world for over ten years. We also dated. Aside from being the smartest mega genius I ever knew, he wasn't strange. He had an artful way of speaking. At some point he seemed to develop an alcohol problem and I kind of withdrew from the friendship. I tried to find him later to see if he had recovered, to see if he was still living. 

This is the part that is bonkers; I had another friend (this one online) for more than ten years and eventually in phone texts. We would talk about movies and make jokes and all sorts of just wholesome casual friend type stuff. They were the same person. Different personas, different phone numbers, different addresses. The online version of him made friends with a girl I was very close friends with in the real world. We had several mutual acquaintances. He moved around in the states. He flew to visit here and there with people I genuinely knew, and he was doing it as different people. I don't think he's scary. I think this has been a very elaborate Andy Kaufman type of joke. Made possible by him being a rich, bored genius.

Lightning storms can be cool. We just had a big snow storm here. I went out in it last night for fun.

----------


## country doctor

right now?

why is the doc so clever?

ROAR!

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Are any of his alternate personas

1) Rich?

2) Bored?

3) Genius?

Maybe they don't want to be perceived in these pigeonholing categories for stultification purposes, and found online a new identity (or twenty) serves their freedom better, even if some people get confuddled in the process?

Perhaps have a look at a movie called The Ruling Class if you're looking for answers to behavioral problems amongst the upper echelons.


Well it rained all night and my towels are now soaked through, which is a bloody nuisance, so I'm off to buy more  :Smile:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Are any of his alternate personas
> 
> 1) Rich?
> 
> 2) Bored?
> 
> 3) Genius?
> 
> Maybe they don't want to be perceived in these pigeonholing categories for stultification purposes, and found online a new identity (or twenty) serves their freedom better, even if some people get confuddled in the process?
> ...


Rich, bored, and genius they all are, but one is rich from inheritance, one from gambling wins, one from a successful psychology practice. I now have no idea what his actual job was, but he certainly had the means to inhabit multiple residences, afford at least two cellular phones and two computers, and travel frequently in planes.

I'm not complaining, but I am fascinated by this behavior. I'm also amazed that I was able to fascinate such a strange and troubled creature for so many years. He rarely seemed to get bored of messing with me. It made for a lot of amusement for both of us, I think. The game might be over, or he might just reappear as someone new.

----------


## Maximilianus

I think that Varenne is under a situation that might awaken my detective side. Gotta nail this cheeky culprit!   :Tongue:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

That's how I felt, Max! He wove quite a tapestry.

----------


## Maximilianus

You seem to have been a center of attention, which is often interesting and at times it may also feel as a caress, but be careful anyway.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> You seem to have been a center of attention, which is often interesting and at times it may also feel as a caress, but be careful anyway.


Good advice, Max. I wish him well and, as for me, I'm secure.  :Smile:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I want to move. Also, I'm starting to feel increasing spite for the Philipines.

----------


## Maximilianus

They complain when one spends the day at the computer doing _one's stuff_, but when one browses the web for a considerable time searching for some of _their stuff_ they just love it. Conclusion: the value of what I do is directly proportional to someone else's interests.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Ah Varenne - so you may never have known the real person? This is strange to the power of um lots.


I must remember to buy new towels every Christmas!

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Ah Varenne - so you may never have known the real person? This is strange to the power of um lots.
> 
> 
> I must remember to buy new towels every Christmas!


It's hard to say what I knew. Some things I'm certain of. He was very well read. He was an atheist. His knowledge of history and global politics were the best I have encountered. His sense of humor was sharp and always on. He seemed genuinely giddy with happiness around me. He once told me he wrote a little story about me. It was written by Harlan Ellison, but I pretended I didn't know because he seemed so pleased with himself. It's hard to describe, but he was a funny funny person. I really liked being his friend. I'm content to not be his friend now, but it was an enriching experience.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Sophie's Choice comes to mind (when it's revealed about her bloke) though not so extreme. Some get past diagnosis by having highly regarded qualities which outweigh other aspects (which only show up when things go bad for them). Possibly a minor trauma somewhere along the line flipped him out...


My fridge has just died on me and I don't have the tools to repair it, and I don't trust repairmen, and I'll only buy another as a last resort - which will then leave me with a bunch of useless fridge repair tools, hassle hassle hassle...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

_Pearl Harbour_ sucked, and I miss you.

----------


## Maximilianus

I think somebody needs a new fridge!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Kim Jong Il died. 

>.>

----------


## country doctor

right now?

that the general chatters need to buckle up because the best is yet to come from the doc...

ROAR!

----------


## Ecurb

I'm not thinking at all. I'm just posting on the Literature Forum.

----------


## country doctor

right now?

if it keep on rainin', the levee gonna break...

ROAR!

----------


## LadyLuck

It should be entirely illegal to have your credit info stored in your Nook. I swear I just spent like $40 in a matter of minutes because it's as simple as clicking buy and then confirm. No tangible books means it's very easy to over spend  :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

I exam today- they said if this does't work it's bifocals. BIFOCALS!?!?!?!

----------


## irishpixieb

I'm really enjoying playing on my brother's XBox 360. I've never played on one before...

----------


## Delta40

I'm thinking I need a bigger suitcase for my trip to Melbourne on Boxing Day!

----------


## smerdyakov

I'm watching Eyes Wide Shut by Kubrick and thinking it's defo a masterpiece and why the hell was it slated when it came out?

----------


## Pensive

_He's light and fragile and feathered sky blue,
So thin and graceful the sun shines through.
This little bird who lives on the wind,
This little bird that somebody sends.
He flies so high up in the sky
Out of reach of human eye.
And the only time that he touches the ground
Is when that little bird
Is when that little bird
Is when that little bird dies._

----------


## Maximilianus

> _He's light and fragile and feathered sky blue,
> So thin and graceful the sun shines through.
> This little bird who lives on the wind,
> This little bird that somebody sends.
> He flies so high up in the sky
> Out of reach of human eye.
> And the only time that he touches the ground
> Is when that little bird
> Is when that little bird
> Is when that little bird dies._


Some ten verses!

----------


## LadyLuck

:Frown2:  Here we go again... I'm so sick of drama.

----------


## Pensive

Where is everybody?  :Frown:  Is it only me or have litnetters really fallen captive to the evils of facebook?

----------


## papayahed

It's good to be home, in bed on a Saturday morning.

----------


## tonywalt

Get out of bed PY, i've got fireworks to buy, damn, hope some are left!!

----------


## papayahed

> Get out of bed PY, i've got fireworks to buy, damn, hope some are left!!



Is this fireworks on New Years something new? We never did it up north but below the mason dixon line it seems like a big deal (I realize of course you're in the caymans )

----------


## country doctor

right now?

what's the sound of one hand clapping?

ROAR!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Hahahaha, I just read the most bitter paragraph ever:




> Some ***hole at work the other day told me "you're never fully dressed without a smile." This set off my bull**** alarm. It's like that stupid phrase "everything I need to know I learned in kindergarden." Oh really? Apparently you didn't learn that everything written on inspirational posters is horse **** for mindless corporate *** kissing morons who wear suits and ties to work for the next 30 years so they can retire off of their ****ty 401K plan and pay for some spoiled ungrateful bratt to go through school while they sit back and rott in front of countless Suddenly Susans until they finally become another unmemorable, faceless nobody in an obituary after their 70 year existence, while their dip**** kids having gone through college with their heads up their asses for 3 years, still not knowing what the hell their major is, sign up for some class that someone who knows what they're doing needs but can't take because there aren't any more seats so they get tired of being dicked around and drop out of college only to work for another ****ty telecommunications company with MORE BULL**** INSPIRATIONAL POSTERS HANGING ON THE WALLS EVERWHERE WE LOOK, BEING SHOVED DOWN OUR THROATS UNTIL THE DAY WE DIE.


Brilliant. That's bitterness as an artform.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

That's how I feel right now. I have completely lost myself. I just don't ****ing care anymore.

----------


## LadyLuck

*sigh* Back to reality.

----------


## Kafka

"Set me free why don’t ya babe. Get out of my life why don’t ya babe? ‘cause you don’t really love me... You just keep me hangin’ on! Why don’t ya be a man about it and set me free? Now you don’t care a thing about me. You’re just using me - Hey, abusing me.
Get out, get out of my life... And let me sleep at night... ‘Cos you don’t really love me
You just keep me hangin’ on."

----------


## papayahed

Kneed to get this laundry done.

----------


## tonywalt

> Is this fireworks on New Years something new? We never did it up north but below the mason dixon line it seems like a big deal (I realize of course you're in the caymans )


Yea, fireworks are big here. I suppose it is becuse they are legal here and in many southern rural areas(where people go out and buy them and bring the to the suburbs). Damn good fun!

----------


## tonywalt

Why did a certain person go through a certain person's blackberry messages. Why?! Ok, from now on it's hidden and messages deleted.

But seriously why would Jane Doe do this? I hope no one does that kind of thing on ONLIT, good people that we are....

----------


## LadyLuck

Is it bad to be watching Word World even though the kids aren't here???

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Today is the day that I'm going to start living my life again!!!

----------


## papayahed

> Why did a certain person go through a certain person's blackberry messages. Why?! Ok, from now on it's hidden and messages deleted.
> 
> But seriously why would Jane Doe do this? I hope no one does that kind of thing on ONLIT, good people that we are....



Because Jane Doe is either insecure or very jealous or insecure and jealous. Sounds like drama.




> Is it bad to be watching Word World even though the kids aren't here???


Nope!

----------


## papayahed

> Today is the day that I'm going to start living my life again!!!


atta boy

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> atta boy


Where to begin is the tough part.

----------


## tonywalt

Hhhmm, I think there are many Jane Does out there...though they would deny...this new passcode lock will do the trick...yup. For my part...I will be better...with a smart :Drool5:  Cub Scout Salute

----------


## Pensive

roses have thorns and silver fountains mud
clouds and eclipses stain both mood and sun
And loathsome canker lives in the sweetest bud

----------


## LadyLuck

I'm stalling, and it occurs to me that I'm stalling by thinking about stalling. Guess I really do need to find something to do.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I don't care who sees my face. I can maintain my privacy quite easily without hiding, and I don't worry about what people think of me.

----------


## Themis

Why do men have to fiddle with _everything_?! If there's a switch, it _does not_ have to be turned at all cost!

----------


## Pensive

_Unke dekhne se jo chehre pe ajati hai ronaq woh samajhte hain ke bimaar ka haal accha hai_ (On seeing him the happiness that embellishes my face, makes him believe the love-diseased is contented).

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Why do men have to fiddle with _everything_?! If there's a switch, it _does not_ have to be turned at all cost!


Yes, but while men fiddle with things, women meddle with emotions.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Yes, but while men fiddle with things, women meddle with emotions.


Also, Asians are good at math and Jews are cheap.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Also, Asians are good at math and Jews are cheap.


I really hate fitting people into stereotypes, but there's usually some threads of truth in some stereotypes. My last boss is Jewish and she just happens to fit that stereotype....to a tee. But like I said, I don't like to do that because it could cause prejudice and discrimination.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I just _hate_ being pigeonholed because of the shape of my genitals. If I'm straightforward, rational and emotionally cold then that's what I am, godammit.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Ah, what have I gotten myself into??

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I just _hate_ being pigeonholed because of the shape of my genitals. If I'm straightforward, rational and emotionally cold then that's what I am, godammit.


I agree. I was actually trying to make that point with the men fiddling with things. There are lots of women who are just as mechanically inquisitive, and also men who are emotionally inquisitive. Although there are trends, we need to keep our eyes open to individuality. I hate the term...."Well, he's just being a boy." From a friend with a 8 y/o boy, that is in reference to active behavior. Not all boys are play in the mud type people. Some (like I was as a child) like to sit in the corner and read a book.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I'm not very emotional in general. I have been called robotic. I am very mechanically inclined. I haven't applied the skill to cars, but I do my own home repairs and renovations. I also use a variety of saws, metals, and molten liquids for my sculptures. All of this being said, I am visually a very feminine person. Stereotypes are nonsense. We do what we were socially conditioned to do, or we ignore the herd mentality and do what we want.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> We do what we were socially conditioned to do, or we ignore the herd mentality and do what we want.


I'll agree with this to a point, but I still think that we are genetically driven at times. I don't understand it, but there are certain things that are in our hard wiring.

----------


## Themis

Oi! May I please complain about men fiddling with things - and messing up the settings on my heater - without people starting a debate on principles?

----------


## Charles Darnay

> Oi! May I please complain about men fiddling with things - and messing up the settings on my heater - without people starting a debate on principles?


I kind of jumped in at the end of this conversation here and I enjoy this comment immensely without having the context of it.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Oi! May I please complain about men fiddling with things - and messing up the settings on my heater - without people starting a debate on principles?


Not necessarily. Public forum. Debates happen. It's fun. We can't all be Ned Flanders all the time.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

> Not necessarily. Public forum. Debates happen. It's fun. We can't all be Ned Flanders all the time.


Pfff! 

@Charles Darnay: Well, I'm glad I could entertain you.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Darcy88

And my sisyphean stone returns to the foot of the hill.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Godammit Jeremy, what the hell kind of chow mein is this? Skimp on the mushrooms much?

----------


## country doctor

right now?

that the doc used to care...but things have changed...

ROAR!

----------


## tonywalt

Dammit jenn, I'm running out of charming and funny things to say...but not completely out.

----------


## Darcy88

I just found out that Miley Cyrus covered Smells Like Teen Spirit. If ever there were confirmation of atheism that is it. The world has officially ended. Thus has sounded the seventh trumpet of the apocalypse.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> I just found out that Miley Cyrus covered Smells Like Teen Spirit. If ever there were confirmation of atheism that is it. The world has officially ended. Thus has sounded the seventh trumpet of the apocalypse.


She is disgusting.

----------


## Darcy88

> She is disgusting.


I know. She is the antithesis of Cobain. Her covering that song is a travesty.

----------


## PoeticPassions

> I know. She is the antithesis of Cobain. Her covering that song is a travesty.


.... I have no words.... Cobain must be rolling over in his grave.

----------


## Darcy88

> .... I have no words.... Cobain must be rolling over in his grave.


Nor do I. I still can't believe it. Someone around her, some friend or label representative, should have told her straight up that she was going too far. Up next, Justin Bieber's new cover version of Like A Rolling Stone. Enjoy.

----------


## PoeticPassions

> Nor do I. I still can't believe it. Someone around her, some friend or label representative, should have told her straight up that she was going too far. Up next, Justin Bieber's new cover version of Like A Rolling Stone. Enjoy.


ha... god-forbid.

Or Taylor Swift covers Pink Floyd's 'The Show Must Go On'  :Eek:

----------


## Pensive

Thinking why am I even bothering doing that? Fighting fate. Trying to escape the ultimate.

----------


## country doctor

right now? 

If the bible is right, the world will explode...

ROAR!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

My computer broke and it's five in the morning so I can't call anyone. What the hell am I supposed to do now? Also, who's idea was it to put me in charge of stuff in the first place? _I don't care about anything that happens here_.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I fixed the computer myself because I pwn, but now I have no one to talk to because it's six in the morning and I'm bored so I'm talking to the "What are you thinking now?" thread.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I was about to ask what was up (or down) with it, but I really had to go to bed because I was starting to see double.

Heard on the radio someone's just dug up a machine thousands of years more ancient than the Antikythera Mechanism! I'm trying to work out whether this is true or if I dreamt it - probably that, dammit...

----------


## audioTNT

why am i in math class when i already know this stuff?

----------


## Helga

Should I try the new tea I bought today? I think I might

----------


## qimissung

> I just found out that Miley Cyrus covered Smells Like Teen Spirit. If ever there were confirmation of atheism that is it. The world has officially ended. Thus has sounded the seventh trumpet of the apocalypse.


  :FRlol:  What was she thinking? That she could sing, perhaps?

----------


## Delta40

It's raining but it's going to be 29c. Should I bring an umbrella with me or not?

----------


## Hawkman

If Delta was here she'd need a fur coat.

----------


## Delta40

I'll be in the UK in 3 weeks and can't find any fur coats but I've got an umbrella...

----------


## Hawkman

That's all right then. I'm sure it'll be raining by the time you get here. As it is they're threatening us with sleet and snow for tomorrow. It was -3.5 C last night, -10 C on the moors.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Should I try the new tea I bought today? I think I might


I think this is a great idea!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I just read this a second ago:




> You are not your country. You have contributed virtually nothing to your country. The accomplishments of your countrymen are not yours to be proud of. The history of your countrymen is not yours to be proud of. 
> 
> You are dirt. You have nothing. The fact that you have to draw your honour from such arbitrary things as your country of origin and the accomplishments of people who just so happened to be born in the same country as you, testifies to the fact that you are nothing. Nothing.


I like it, and it gets further props for the Fight Club overtones.

----------


## Helga

I wish I hadn't finished all of the Doctor. I miss him now and I have to wait 'till next fall for him to return to my screen. 

Maybe I'll have to check out some of the other 6 shows I have been planning to see.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

There's a big red button on one of my work computers with a giant E on it, I don't know what it does but I'm thinking about pressing it.

----------


## Themis

I just spent the better part of the morning making cake. And then, when I tried to take it out of the oven, I dropped it. Twice! 
(And yes, the cake is now in pieces. I'll have to try again.)

----------


## papayahed

I only have thirty minutes of free wifi. Where do I go, what do I do?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I wish I could breathe under water, and in outer space, and that I could withstand temperature extremes, and fly. I would go everywhere. I also wish I was a shapeshifter.

----------


## Pensive

To watch _Desperate Housewifes_ or not to!  :FRlol:

----------


## Helga

I can't stand my upstairs neighbors grandkids! they are babysitting and the youngest started screaming at 8:30, on a Saturday morning and my son is with his dad so I was gonna sleep!!!!

----------


## BookBeauty

''Ah, good. Somebody commented on my short story. I can be at peace now.'' :P

I had been worried that it would be another 0 responses story, not worthy of perusal.

Poor *Helga*! I hope that your neighbour's grand kids keep their voices down. Maybe you should talk to them.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Snowqueen

To post or not to post!

----------


## Pensive

_I was rich as I could be
In my coat of many colours
My momma made for me_  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> _I was rich as I could be
> In my coat of many colours
> My momma made for me_


Sounds nice!  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Sounds nice!


Not sure if Dolly Parton is exactly according to my taste but I quite like this song of hers!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Delta40

Today is my last day of work and then tomorrow I fly out! Hooray!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Not sure if Dolly Parton is exactly according to my taste but I quite like this song of hers!


Not precisely my type of sound, but I liked the tender lyrics  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Helga

I am so tired but I have to go to school

----------


## LadyLuck

Ugh... three more loads and laundry is finished. I swear if they ever come out with disposable clothes, or if I win the lottery, I'm never doing laundry again  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I just finished a third load, but I took two days to do it.

----------


## LadyLuck

> I just finished a third load, but I took two days to do it.


I'm on my 4th for the day with 3 more to go  :Sick:  Mostly it is the folding I hate. I'm trying to not slack and let it sit in a basket getting wrinkled for a couple days.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I'm on my 4th for the day with 3 more to go  Mostly it is the folding I hate. I'm trying to not slack and let it sit in a basket getting wrinkled for a couple days.


I hate folding toddler clothes...it takes FOREVER!! And toddler socks? ARRRGGGG!!

----------


## LadyLuck

I'm far too lazy about socks. Those do get to sit in a basket. Mostly I just hate folding clothes in general. Kids clothes are a particular pain.

----------


## Pierre Menard

I'm trying to figure out which book too start next:
Suttree
Don Quixote
Pale Fire
Tristram Shandy
Notes From Underground

I honestly don't know which one to pick up, I want to read them all equally. Maybe someone can choose for me?

----------


## papayahed

Hm, looks the same.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'd order a cinnamon bun and an earl gray tea if I had somewhere nice to eat it, but the lights in here are _fluorescent_.

----------


## PoeticPassions

> I'm trying to figure out which book too start next:
> Suttree
> Don Quixote
> Pale Fire
> Tristram Shandy
> Notes From Underground
> 
> I honestly don't know which one to pick up, I want to read them all equally. Maybe someone can choose for me?


Depends on your mood, but my vote goes for _Notes_. It is terrific. I found I couldn't really get through _Pale Fire_, but I plan on picking it up again... Sometimes, for some books, the timing has to be right.

----------


## Lacra

I am lazy to start the long day of today. All I want is to sleep more... I have four appointments and many things to sort out. God with me!

----------


## Idril

I'm glad my Dad is home safely and with a healthy heart.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I'm glad my Dad is home safely and with a healthy heart.


That's a good thing!

----------


## Lacra

I shall never try to bound people together.

----------


## Pensive

_Tu jo nahi hai toh kuch bhi nahi hai maana yeh mehfil jawaan hai haseen hai_ (Without your presence everything is lonely even in this gathering of joy and beauty). 




> I'm glad my Dad is home safely and with a healthy heart.


Glad for Idril.

----------


## Snowqueen

> _Tu jo nahi hai toh kuch bhi nahi hai maana yeh mehfil jawaan hai haseen hai_ (Without your presence everything is lonely even in this gathering of joy and beauty).


After taking a look at your picture I have to agree with you, _mehfil jawaan hai, haseen hai._  :Thumbsup:

----------


## country doctor

right now?

you can't win with a losing hand...

ROAR!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> you can't win with a losing hand...


"Sometimes nothin' is a real cool hand."

----------


## Pensive

'Lately I have been hard to reach, I have been far too long on my own, everybody has their private world, where they can be alone. Are you calling me? Are you trying to get through? Are you reaching out for me? Like I'm reaching out for you?'




> After taking a look at your picture I have to agree with you, _mehfil jawaan hai, haseen hai._


 :Blush2:

----------


## aliengirl

Mulling over the feminist term "_ecriture feminine_". Why do some feminist see the female writer as _suffering_ the handicap of having to use a language that is essentially _masculine_, a male instrument fashioned for male purposes?  :Confused: 
What's the good of _exploring_ whether there is a female language? Isn't it obvious that "females" from different culture speak different languages and one can't make sweeping universal generalizations about female language? 

Feminist literary theory is so limited in certain aspects it makes me...  :Mad:   :Flare:

----------


## Darcy88

So there is this cute barista I chat up at the place where I always stop on my way to work for coffee. I am always late, and so I often joke about my tardiness, like "I'm so late I should have been there yesterday." "I'm so late I should buy a pregnancy test." Anyway. Today when she said "and that'll be such amount," I replied by giving her one five dollar bill, and then another with my phone number on it, saying "yeah, so we both know I'm going to be late when we meet up for drinks tomorrow night, so here's something you can use to pay for your first drink while you're waiting." Of course we had no plans, this was just my lame, unsublte way of asking her out. She texted me an hour later arranging a place and time.

So what am I thinking now? I can sum it up in one word - Shwing!

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

I need to write this mother****ing paper.

(and we'll need to know how that works out, Darcy)

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Mulling over the feminist term "_ecriture feminine_". Why do some feminist see the female writer as _suffering_ the handicap of having to use a language that is essentially _masculine_, a male instrument fashioned for male purposes? 
> What's the good of _exploring_ whether there is a female language? Isn't it obvious that "females" from different culture speak different languages and one can't make sweeping universal generalizations about female language? 
> 
> Feminist literary theory is so limited in certain aspects it makes me...


I agree with you, Aliengirl. The Japanese writing system was developed almost solely by women. They altered Chinese symbols and for the first time ever in the history of written language, they modified characters to create words that sounded like what they were expressing. Language based on sound. As far as I know, very little to do with masculine and feminine forms. Although, arguably, the character for sword is almost always expressed in a strong handed calligraphy.  :Smile:

----------


## tonywalt

> So there is this cute barista I chat up at the place where I always stop on my way to work for coffee. I am always late, and so I often joke about my tardiness, like "I'm so late I should have been there yesterday." "I'm so late I should buy a pregnancy test." Anyway. Today when she said "and that'll be such amount," I replied by giving her one five dollar bill, and then another with my phone number on it, saying "yeah, so we both know I'm going to be late when we meet up for drinks tomorrow night, so here's something you can use to pay for your first drink while you're waiting." Of course we had no plans, this was just my lame, unsublte way of asking her out. She texted me an hour later arranging a place and time.
> 
> So what am I thinking now? I can sum it up in one word - Shwing!


Excellent Game :Cheers2: . I have written that down

----------


## aliengirl

> I agree with you, Aliengirl. The Japanese writing system was developed almost solely by women. They altered Chinese symbols and for the first time ever in the history of written language, they modified characters to create words that sounded like what they were expressing. Language based on sound. As far as I know, very little to do with masculine and feminine forms. Although, arguably, the character for sword is almost always expressed in a strong handed calligraphy.


Wow! That's a something good to know. Thanks Var. 
Actually I thought someone would bomb me as an anti-feminist.  :Arf:

----------


## Darcy88

> (and we'll need to know how that works out, Darcy)


It worked out weird. We were there for just over an hour and all was going pretty good. Then she got a phone call and urgently left without much explanation. Anyway. She got me to dance, which is a miracle in itself. If it counts as a date then its the first one I've been on in a while. So I came back here, cracked open another beer, and logged onto litnet. Not a bad night!

----------


## Pensive

_'Time's a strange fellow;
more he gives than takes
(and he takes all)'_

----------


## Darcy88

My close friend is moving to Australia in a week and a half. I want to be happy for her but I'm selfish and can only hate it. Another close friend moved away too a few months ago. I think its another sign that I need to move as well, which I'm going to, but it still sucks. 

I'm also thinking about how egregiously exorbitant by cell phone costs are. I realized today I'm spending 70 dollars a month. And I never talk on it, I only text about 5 or so people. I'm going in tomorrow to sign up for a plan which will cap it at 40 dollars a month. I think there might actually be some sort of malfunction eating away at my prepaid minutes because there's no way I am actually using it that much.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Asian women are beautiful. I'm lonely. And certain women in this world really suck!

----------


## Darcy88

> Asian women are beautiful. I'm lonely. And certain women in this world really suck!


You know, I grew up and still live in an area that for most of my life was 99.9 percent caucasian. I thought white women were the most beautiful. It wasn't racist, they were simply the only race I'd ever seen up close and ever loved. Then I went to Vancouver and spent a week there and was bombarded by all these Asian beauties - Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, Philipinos, ect, and it was like hearing Mozart for the first time. So then it was whites and asians. Then I fell in love with a dark-skinned Ecuadorian girl I met when she was vacationing at one of the beach-side resorts that are numerous in my area. Thus was added another race. Finally I realized that all races are equally appealing. People from around the world have descended upon my area as of late. I now see people from Asia, Africa, South America - EVERYWHERE - thickly populating the streets. 

So, to sum up that rambling paragraph in a single sentence - Bien, its not Asian women who are beautiful and sexy, its WOMEN, period. Vanilla ice-cream is damn tasty, but because its ice-cream, not because its vanilla.

And yeah loneliness sucks. Do what I do. Write poetry about it or try to better yourself in some way. I find that if I'm going to be stuck with only myself I'd like to at least have myself be good company. And then with an attitude like that someone will come along and snatch you up for sure, inevitably.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

The guy who made the Kony video... Wow. Haha. Don't know where to begin. He's the CEO of the invisible children charity. He was in Pacific Beach today going absolutely bonkers. He claims to be a Christian and has two kids and says he wants nine more, so of course he's a sexual deviant. He was screaming and flinging his clothes off while running in the street. At some point he was naked and masturbating while vandalizing cars. Moving cars and parked cars. People tried to approach him, some tried to "help" him. He ran wild through the streets, screaming at people and waving and jerking his penis at them. He was still doing it when the cops arrived and took him to a mental institution. So glad I didn't give to that charity!

----------


## Trask

I'm thinking about how busy I'll be this weekend :/

----------


## Snowqueen

My new profile looks good I think.

----------


## Kingbob

What to eat，where to visit，who to go with，when to sleep，how to make more money......

----------


## MystyrMystyry

4am. Exhausted but can't get to sleep. Might go for a ride to the beach and watch the sunrise...

----------


## Darcy88

Its a really wild and weird situation born of my odd eccentric behavior and over-consumption of romantic poetry, but I sign up for facebook so I can message my childhood sweetheart and dream-girl-to-this-day who I haven't seen in two years a very long and heartfelt and incredibly candid message and she replies by asking me when my birthday is. Whether that's good or bad I don't know.

----------


## Delta40

I can fit into bathers I couldn't before and summer is coming to a close - GODAMMIT!

----------


## Helga

I am home alone drinking red wine watching Indiana Jones and being annoyed by the party next door. the annoyed part is because it's a bunch of teenagers and I am old.

----------


## Veho

I miss the UK. I miss its weather (yes, it's true), the British countryside, the Lake District, Cadbury's chocolate, closed curtains, listening to conversations and actually understanding them, bookstores that sell books I understand. Sigh.

----------


## Darcy88

I'm thinking about this AWFUL nightmare I had last night. There was some kind of total break-down of law and order. I think it might have been zombies, I'm not sure, but in the dream I was at my mother's house along with everyone I care or have ever cared about, and I knew a great group of zombie-like people armed with guns were coming here to kill us all. In the dream I knew that my father's house a 20 minute drive away was impregnable, like a fortress, and contained a large cache of high-tech weaponry. But only I could get away to there, forced to stay with my friends and family and die with them or else abandon them to save my own skin. So I decided to stay and mount a feeble defence. We were all killed by these evil demons and that's when I woke up, but the dream seemed to last forever while I waited for the attackers to arrive, during which time I was in a pit of utter anxiety and fear, as for some reason I felt that the lives of us all were somehow totally dependent and under the complete responsibility of me. 

Anyway, it sucked.

----------


## Veho

Occasionally sentences in Dickens's works make no sense to me. 

"The summonses served, and his witnesses forewarned, the beadle goes to Mr Krook’s, to keep a small appointment he has made with certain paupers; who, presently arriving, are conducted up-stairs; where they leave the great eyes in the shutter something new to stare at, *in that last shape which earthly lodgings take for No one — and for Every one*."

I can't make heads nor tails of the part in bold.

----------


## LadyLuck

I'm exhausted... bone deep exhausted that no amount of sleep is going to fix.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I should use most of the next five and a half hours to study math, but I don't want to, I DON'T WANT TO!!!

...But I will.

----------


## faithosaurus

I am so Hunger Games that the movie is coming out on Friday.

----------


## country doctor

right now?

life is hard...

but the doc still has the ability to...

ROAR!

----------


## Delta40

I've gotta go to work in 45 minutes and I so wish it was the weekend

----------


## tailor STATELY

*3.21.2012**
Cotton clouds sail 
upon a blue, blue skye
retreating to the Sierras 
Bare oak limbs strewn
throughout my view
are cloven by towering 
cedar and fir beyond
Nearer by a flowering plum
bursting with pure white 
blossoms abusy with bees
Snug inside I ponder 
the wind as Spring toils on*


Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## papayahed

I'm pooped.

----------


## Darcy88

Life ****ing sucks.

----------


## jajdude

This is a long thread.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I have too much free time at work, so I should get the tedious things out of the way while I'm here. Reserve work time for things that I already consider "work" - studying, banking, dealing with university red tape, ect. Then I can save all of my leisure activities (video games, cartoons, books) for home, so that they don't get tainted with that "work" feeling and I can enjoy them. Plan = made.

----------


## Skret

Hunger.

----------


## Pensive

Who would have thought hunger to be contagious! Apparently it is...  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyLuck

There is something immensely amusing about the fact that you are that tattoo loving person that your parents hoped you would never bring home  :Biggrin:

----------


## Helga

I a so very tired

----------


## Pensive

Thinking about how I shouldn't have exaggerated about things in front of my mother.
She isn't going to take it lightly. And it's annoying being not taken lightly for something you said while you were really sleepy and did not actually mean at all.
I tell her I romantically like a person who I only think of as a friend. A friend I really care for however but just thinking about the idea of having exaggerated about such a thing in front of my mother just to annoy/tease her is beginning to make me feel ashamed of myself.

----------


## RicMisc

However am I going to survive my A-levels!

----------


## Darcy88

When a girl tells you she loves Shakespeare's Sonnets and then wracks her brain for 5 minutes trying to think of her favorite line in her favorite one and you randomly recite the whole thing, it being the one Shakespearean sonnet you most love and the only one you took all the time and effort to memorize - that is pretty freaking awesome and sweet. 

SONNET 116

Let me not to the marriage of true minds
Admit impediments. Love is not love
Which alters when it alteration finds,
Or bends with the remover to remove:
O no! it is an ever-fixed mark
That looks on tempests and is never shaken;
It is the star to every wandering bark,
Whose worth's unknown, although his height be taken.
Love's not Time's fool, though rosy lips and cheeks
Within his bending sickle's compass come:
Love alters not with his brief hours and weeks,
But bears it out even to the edge of doom.
If this be error and upon me proved,
I never writ, nor no man ever loved.

Now If you'll please excuse me I have an appointment with a cardiac surgeon. He's gonna remove the arrow Cupid just shot bulls-eye into my heart.

----------


## Pensive

> However am I going to survive my A-levels!


Been there, done that.
An A-Level in Sociology is worth a proper preparation of seven days believe me.  :Tongue:  It's however very different with science subjects....

----------


## tylerdf

i have to walk across my apartment complex to get my clothes out of the dryer.

and now im thinking about how creepy the laundromat is at night.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

My roommate is annoying...

----------


## NikolaiI

> Life ****ing sucks.





> When a girl tells you she loves Shakespeare's Sonnets and then wracks her brain for 5 minutes trying to think of her favorite line in her favorite one and you randomly recite the whole thing, it being the one Shakespearean sonnet you most love and the only one you took all the time and effort to memorize - that is pretty freaking awesome and sweet. 
> 
> SONNET 116
> 
> Let me not to the marriage of true minds
> Admit impediments. Love is not love
> Which alters when it alteration finds,
> Or bends with the remover to remove:
> O no! it is an ever-fixed mark
> ...


You beg to differ.

----------


## LadyLuck

The countdown has begun. 24 hours...

----------


## tylerdf

> The countdown has begun. 24 hours...


until?.....

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> i have to walk across my apartment complex to get my clothes out of the dryer.
> 
> and now im thinking about how creepy the laundromat is at night.


Very creepy. The machines tend to make the walls take on a hideous tone. There's no one there, except sometimes there is. I have a bit of a phobia of them, I think.

I'm curious. Is that your typical approach to punctuation? (this is not a criticism)

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I can't believe I used to wear a wife-beater...

----------


## tylerdf

> Very creepy. The machines tend to make the walls take on a hideous tone. There's no one there, except sometimes there is. I have a bit of a phobia of them, I think.
> 
> I'm curious. Is that your typical approach to punctuation? (this is not a criticism)


I am terrible with punctuation. I have a close friend who edits all my writing. Somehow I have made it through all honors classes and two years of college without grasping proper comma usage, among other things. I believe I suffer from smart-kid-too-bored-to-not-sleep-in-class disorder. 
Unfortunately, I now tend to place commas wherever I imagine a pause. I know its wrong, but when I'm writing to be published at least I have an editor.
I'm sure there are improper commas in this paragraph in which I discuss my poor comma use.
That is either ironic or similar to staring down a hall of mirrors. The fourth dimension has been breached.....

----------


## Darcy88

> You beg to differ.


It is correct to say at one time that it is day and at another that its night. Both are true. Life is awesome but it also ****ing sucks.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> I am terrible with punctuation. I have a close friend who edits all my writing. Somehow I have made it through all honors classes and two years of college without grasping proper comma usage, among other things. I believe I suffer from smart-kid-too-bored-to-not-sleep-in-class disorder. 
> Unfortunately, I now tend to place commas wherever I imagine a pause. I know its wrong, but when I'm writing to be published at least I have an editor.
> I'm sure there are improper commas in this paragraph in which I discuss my poor comma use.
> That is either ironic or similar to staring down a hall of mirrors. The fourth dimension has been breached.....


Heh. I think I do the same thing at times. I like the way you write. It's conversational.

----------


## Darcy88

I like lit-net. I like drinking. I like lit-net after and while drinking. I like everything after and while drinking. No I'm not an alcoholic. Its 1 am on a Friday night/Saturday morning. And a person is allowed to get hammered alone immediately after breaking up with someone aren't they? So inappropriate for the internet or for anywhere. Hahaha. A drunk post I'll regret tomorrow. Awesome. I know its a bad idea and an embarrassment to click the submit reply button right now but I don't care, I just don't care. And now, for your enjoyment, a randomely selected assortment of kickass emoticons:

 :Santasmile:  :Incazzato:  :Willy Nilly:  :Biggrin5:  :Argue:  :Banghead:  :Flare:  :Sleep:  :Wave:  :Beatdeadhorse5:  :CoolgleamA:  :Piggy: 

Keep on keepin on people. Darcy88 abides.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Drunk posts are fun. I say all types of bizarre things after a bit of drinking. Sorry to hear about your departed lady friend, Darcy. I hope the poor girl wasn't too heart broken by the loss of you, but how could she not be? Was this your fan of Shakespeare?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Oh, and the emoticons did increase my enjoyment. Many thanks.

----------


## martunia99

I am so depressed!!!! I miss my hamster.

----------


## Darcy88

> Drunk posts are fun. I say all types of bizarre things after a bit of drinking. Sorry to hear about your departed lady friend, Darcy. I hope the poor girl wasn't too heart broken by the loss of you, but how could she not be? Was this your fan of Shakespeare?


She wasn't even a Shakespeare fan. She didn't even like books. Someone says exactly what you want to hear and then spends three weeks 24/7 with you and even has dinner with you and your freaking mother and you might think maybe she'll be respectful and make you feel respected as a person. But no. I got played. At least I realized it and did something about it. At least I'm strong enough to have not desperately held on. Anyway. I'm good. Thanks for your show of interest and concern.

----------


## DocHeart

> She wasn't even a Shakespeare fan. She didn't even like books. Someone says exactly what you want to hear and then spends three weeks 24/7 with you and even has dinner with you and your freaking mother and you might think maybe she'll be respectful and make you feel respected as a person. But no. I got played. At least I realized it and did something about it. At least I'm strong enough to have not desperately held on. Anyway. I'm good. Thanks for your show of interest and concern.



You know what the easiest and most effective way of getting over someone is, right? What am I sayin', of course you do. 

Here, have another scotch.

----------


## hawthorns

> Very creepy. The machines tend to make the walls take on a hideous tone. There's no one there, except sometimes there is. I have a bit of a phobia of them, I think.
> 
> I'm curious. Is that your typical approach to punctuation? (this is not a criticism)


Ahhh laundry. 

Get this: In college we used to get all our washing and drying for free because our resident manager hated the owners, who never made any effort to renovate/address his concerns. So when they refused to replace or fix the laundry machines, he had these push buttons installed to bypass the quarter slots!  :Smilielol5:  He was awesome...

----------


## Delta40

What a varied life we all lead on this earth! I've spent Easter alone apart from a friend whose mother died recently. She's just started to let the tears flow now and I'm thinking for every tear that drops onto my table, her load is lightened that bit more and while she cries, telling me I'm a really good friend I'm hoping a guy I know will send me another text to say he's thinking about me...

----------


## Idril

Teflon sandbakkel tins are the greatest thing since sliced bread.

----------


## Darcy88

Romeo and Juliet, Tristan and Isolde, Bella and Edward, yes that couple too, have nothing on what I have with this girl I am with now. She is actually named after a Trojan princess in the Iliad. She is my intellectual equal. She is a darn good writer. Her views on love accord so totally with my own. We talked for 9 straight hours on the phone last night and were engrossed for every minute. And she looks like I designed her with a graphics program using for inspiration the most beautiful women ever painted by all the master artists. There is a God people and He loves us. There is such a thing as true love, such a thing as a soul mate. Fairy tales happen. A ****ing bullett to the head couldn't awaken me from this dream, because it isn't a dream. Its my life now.

----------


## Delta40

That there is a man who is just as excited about the things that excite me and he babbles the same language as if we were reading the same kind of book. Now that is amazing.

----------


## Darcy88

I put up with disrespect when I have to. When I have a choice I avoid it like its plague, fire, headache, blue balls, ect. 

Whatever. Its so easy to be a big man on the internet. This is why the internet can at times be anathema to truly big men.

I'm ****ing off again for a while. Take care awesome litnet peeps.

----------


## martunia99

My sister is wierd.

----------


## NikolaiI

I haven't heard this in such a long time 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afzl3A8o7vE

----------


## prendrelemick

No doubt about it apple pie IS the secret of a happy long term relationship.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

This touchscreen computer is a nuisance during spring and summer dealing with the inevitable flying critters that get into the house. I'm trying to divert them with the table lamp.

Apple pie sounds good!

.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Well, it looks like the only interesting thread that was going has been closed. Again.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Well, it looks like the only interesting thread that was going has been closed. Again.


And before I could form a rebuttal, _again_. I HATE that. You _know_ I'm Pure-O OCD, that's like stoping a paint picker before she can pick all the loose paint chips off a house's siding. I can't even read his reply, it'll drive me insane.

----------


## tailor STATELY

I really should have backed-up my files more often on my computer(s); and it's the last day for Home Teaching ! (for April anyway)

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I left litnet logged in at work all day. :/ Good thing everyone in my office, while indeed exceptionally nosey, are also too computer illiterate to operate a tabbed window.

----------


## NikolaiI

> I left litnet logged in at work all day. :/ Good thing everyone in my office, while indeed exceptionally nosey, are also too computer illiterate to operate a tabbed window.


Actually you sent out a few pretty strange PMs... J/k

----------


## Snowqueen

It's going to be another busy day tomorrow.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Actually you sent out a few pretty strange PMs... J/k


Haha, you made my stomach drop for a split second there.

----------


## Darcy88

I'm thinking about how much I've missed my real internet home.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Please, let today be a good day where no one nags me about finding a girlfriend.

----------


## Quintus Ennius

How great of a show Monday Night Raw is.

----------


## Delta40

It's freezing in Melbourne and there is no wood in the house to light a fire.

----------


## LadyLuck

> Please, let today be a good day where no one nags me about finding a girlfriend.


 :FRlol:  I have a few matchmakers in my life too  :Smile: 

I'm thinking that it is time to call it a day. The eyes are drifting shut off and on, so most definitely it is bed time.

----------


## tailor STATELY

@Neo... Lol. Mums the word. 

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Darcy88

Nature does not judge. Society does. The choice for me is obvious and easy. Walden time. No bluff. This time I am doing it. First thing tomorrow morning I am going hiking, tramping - indefinitely.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Wonderful rootbeer... sweet 'n' light bouquet; time to spend a penny.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Darcy88

Part Nine
What is Noble?

257

Every enhancement in the type “man” up to this point has been the work of an aristocratic society—and that’s how it will always be, over and over again: a society which believes in a long scale of rank ordering and differences in worth between man and man and which, in some sense or other, requires slavery. Without the pathos of distance, the sort which grows out of the deeply rooted difference between the social classes, out of the constant gazing outward and downward of the ruling caste on the subjects and work implements, and out of their equally sustained practice of obedience and command, holding down and holding at a distance, that other more mysterious pathos would have no chance of growing at all, that longing for an ever new widening of distances inside the soul itself, the development of ever higher, rarer, more distant, more expansive, more comprehensive states, in short, simply the enhancement in the type “man,” the constant “self-conquest of man,” to cite a moral formula in a supra-moral sense. Of course, where the history of the origins of aristocratic society is concerned (and thus the precondition for that raising of the type “man”—), we should not surrender to humanitarian illusions: truth is hard. So without further consideration, let’s admit to ourselves how up to this point every higher culture on earth has started! People with a still natural nature, barbarians in every dreadful sense of the word, predatory men still in possession of an unbroken power of the will and a desire for power, threw themselves on weaker, more civilized, more peaceful, perhaps trading or cattle-raising races, or on old, worn cultures, in which at that very moment the final forces of life were flaring up in a dazzling fireworks display of spirit and corruption. At the start the noble caste has always been the barbarian caste: its superiority has lain not primarily in physical might but in spiritual power—it has been a matter of more complete human beings (which at every level also means “more complete beasts”).

----------


## aliengirl

Laughing over this -




 :FRlol:

----------


## Darcy88

Things are going to get better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_5-Kf2CrLc

----------


## Darcy88

Country Boy Can Survive. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg

----------


## Darcy88

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bipolar_II_disorder

----------


## Darcy88

Mud on the tires. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_eyvTPgnM4

----------


## Darcy88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ&ob=av3e

----------


## Pensive

The time to be happy is now, and the place to be happy is here...and the way to be happy is to make someone happy!

----------


## papayahed

Looks like it's time for my second nap!

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Laughing over this -


Hahahahahahahahaha. Yes.

----------


## Silas Thorne

:Cryin: Always wondering what everyone is laughing about. Figure it must be me.

 :Smile:

----------


## Darcy88

I'm a cowboy baby.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glb2U6y-GdU&ob=av2n

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I got thrown into a bunch of tools then fell on the floor with sharp dangerous things falling all over me. WTF?/*&%$#@!?/*&%[email protected]!!!!#$$!&*/?%#@

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I got thrown into a bunch of tools then fell on the floor with sharp dangerous things falling all over me. WTF?/*&%$#@!?/*&%[email protected]!!!!#$$!&*/?%#@


THROWN into?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Yes. Lifted and thrown at the side of a piece of furniture that was covered in sculpting tools and equipment, which then fell all over me after I hit the floor. My mouth was full of metal pins, glass and tiny polymer things. I got into a stupid argument, but ****. Just ****.

----------


## papayahed

Should I change clothes and clean up a bit before I go looking for the eclipse...probably, there's people out there.

----------


## Darcy88

Right now I am dealing with intense social anxiety. I am also making steps to become a working martial artist, enter into amateur bouts. Ironic eh.

----------


## Snowqueen

This new scanner works just fine with my laptop.

----------


## Delta40

God damn you constipation!

----------


## Emil Miller

> God damn you constipation!


I can think of three people at least whose posts would solve the problem.

----------


## Pensive

You know you are nuts when you decide to put your rejection letter with your most memorable greeting cards/souvenirs!

----------


## tailor STATELY

_(jumping up and down vigorously)_... Box 17 is up today ! Box 17 is up today ! _(runs to update poetry on website)_

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Annamariah

Iceland should have won the Eurovision Song Contest. Stupid Europeans with crappy taste in music!

(I never thought Finland should win, and wasn't really disappointed when it didn't qualify to the final, even though there were many songs much worse than Pernilla's.)

----------


## Maximilianus

Nowadays, good taste seems impossible to define. Many would say they know what it is... but hell no, they don't!

----------


## Darcy88

...................

----------


## Helga

> Iceland should have won the Eurovision Song Contest. Stupid Europeans with crappy taste in music!
> 
> (I never thought Finland should win, and wasn't really disappointed when it didn't qualify to the final, even though there were many songs much worse than Pernilla's.)


Really?! the song is not really popular here, I haven't heard it but nobody is making a fuzz about it on the ice. I have to say though that every single year so many people are convinced we are gonna win and start thinking where to have it next year and are so surprised when we don't win! 

but back to what I was thinking: Where is my kid? his dad said he'd be here about 30 minuets ago..... I hate waiting

----------


## Scheherazade

> Iceland should have won the Eurovision Song Contest. Stupid Europeans with crappy taste in music!
> 
> (I never thought Finland should win, and wasn't really disappointed when it didn't qualify to the final, even though there were many songs much worse than Pernilla's.)


I didn't care much about their song, truth be told.

I am happy with the Swedish win.  :Smile:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I have the weight of the world on my shoulders. I'm tired. I want to go home, but it doesn't exist.

----------


## Annamariah

> Really?! the song is not really popular here, I haven't heard it but nobody is making a fuzz about it on the ice. I have to say though that every single year so many people are convinced we are gonna win and start thinking where to have it next year and are so surprised when we don't win!





> I didn't care much about their song, truth be told.
> 
> I am happy with the Swedish win.


I really like Iceland's song. The live performance wasn't as good as the music video, but since this year it seemed most performances were off-key, Iceland didn't do bad in comparison. (Plus I always like it when there's real music in ESC, not just half-naked dancers singing some brainless disco tune like Greece's _Aphrodisiac_...)

Euphoria wasn't bad, even though the show was a complete rip-off from The Memoirs of a Geisha  :Biggrin:  I can't believe how Albania came in fifth - the singer looked deranged and her wails were so off-key (especially in the final) that listening to her caused me physical pain...

---

Tomorrow will be the last scout meeting before summer - after that I won't be seeing my little wolf cubs until the summer camp. Yay!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Silas Thorne

Why hasn't she called me? I'd rather not call her as it's business for them and I'll have to pay on my cellphone.

----------


## Pensive

thinking how my dreams now when close to fulfillment are assuming shape of this horrifyingly huge nightmare!

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

What am I going to do tomorrow?

----------


## Darcy88

I want to go for a long bike ride but its late at night. I will go to bed and then get up early and go.

----------


## Darcy88

Facebook annoys me sometimes. I deactivated it.

----------


## Darcy88

I wanted to open a gym but then realized that I'm a young punk with no business experience. I want to go to school for business.

----------


## Darcy88

Beautiful British Columbia.

----------


## Jay

hmmmmmmmmm  :Smile:

----------


## prendrelemick

Because the - key between C and B and between D and G - hae stopped working on my laptop. My posts hae got a touch o the Scottish !

----------


## billl

Yeah, when I first saw your posts coming out like that, I thought it was some Yorkshire thing you were doing (which, for all I knew, might end up sounding Scottish, I guess) or some other bit based on some UK accent.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

If I fall asleep now my hair would get messed up...Dang it...

----------


## Darcy88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLgYAHHkPFs

----------


## Darcy88

No more writing.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

An old school friend contacted me today to inform me that she wants me to attend her wedding in Hawaii and she's paying for all of my expenses!!! I am going to Hawaii in September! Sghdwybu#$64&8$#!$

I am so excited! Six days! I've never been there! I need to make sure I'm in tip top bikini shape! Freaking HAWAII! This changes my whole year. Perfect timing. I need, need, need to travel more. So grateful to this woman.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I have a headache.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Somewhere in the universe, I'm already dead. Somewhere in the universe I have been dead for millions, maybe even billions, of years. It just occurred to me.

----------


## Helga

why am I so tired

----------


## qimissung

Where does all this paper come from? And why, when you finish one thing do five more things appear, all of equal urgency, that need to get done? Why?

----------


## Helga

why am I so clumsy, I always burn my hand using that oven!

----------


## Themis

> why am I so clumsy, I always burn my hand using that oven!


So do I. But I tend to do it in a, sort of, artistic kind of way. Say, I burn my hand _and_ ruin a perfectly good cake by letting it drop to the floor all in one go!  :Rolleyes5:

----------


## Helga

Oh I always safe what I'm making but take it out on me. a hot ring from an open form once bounced on my arm, I had like four burns up and down my arm. 

Aloe Vera plant is a necessity in my kitchen

----------


## country doctor

right now?

that you are right from your side and the doc is right from his, general chatters...

ROAR!

----------


## paradoxical

It's going to be so hard coming off of this stuff.

Will I ever learn?

----------


## papayahed

What did I do???

----------


## JuniperWoolf

One of my boss's sons just dyed his hair orange and got his ears pierced, he looks like Johnny Rotten.  :Drool5: 

Now, if only he wasn't a flaming homosexual.

----------


## Pensive

For sight-seeing purposes Beijing is an interesting place to be!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dr Surendra

life is short, still larger than time.

----------


## Scheherazade

Someone, get me out of this princess outfit!

----------


## aliengirl

I'm too much happy today 'cause I got back someone whom I thought I've lost forever. Now who do you think He is? ...My one and only Brother. Oh, I'm so glad we are again like what we were many many years ago. And it's nice to be back here and share my happiness with you all.  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Why must things always get awkward? Why can't I just talk to a guy - over the internet because somehow this does not happen in the real world - without him getting infatuated and making things awkward? For once, I'd like to hold a conversation - and yes, again, we're talking about the internet - with someone my age who's neither a girl nor starts telling me about "lakes" and "summer nights".

----------


## Delta40

I wonder where the hell my therapist and psychiatrist are going to go with me today and I hope I can at least make a poem out of it...

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I hate my sister's ex boyfriend for making her life a hell. He might be the only person in the world I hate.

I would like to be unstuck from the place in which I am stuck.

----------


## Darcy88

...........

----------


## Varenne Rodin

That's very distressing, Darcy.  :Frown:

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

I love oxycodone.

----------


## Darcy88

..............

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Poor choice of words...

----------


## Dina12

I really ought to be writing that essay. And I really ought to either work more or care less. I ought to decide whether anything is worth caring about.

----------


## Darcy88

............

----------


## Calidore

FWIW, Twilight being a fad on its way out, at some point (hopefully soon) he and you will be yesterday's news. I will submit, however, that standing in your driveway yelling threats to the world at the top of your lungs will not speed the process of fading into anonymity.

Meantime, you may as well try to cash in on "My Life As a Celebrity Lookalike." Newspaper/magazine articles, talk show appearances, whatever you can get. That would publicly display you as Not That Guy, and as a bonus let you promote your music and writing.

Otherwise, have you thought about simply changing your appearance, say to crew-cut and goatee? Easy, cheap, and while also a hassle you shouldn't have to deal with, it's much less of one.

----------


## Darcy88

.............

----------


## Calidore

> Hahaha. That picture is three months old. I have since shaved my head and grown out my facial hair. It does not matter though. If I wear sunglasses I look like him and people freak out.
> 
> I won't "cash in." That would be pathetic. I am doing the opposite. I am staying away from the press. I am hiding. I'm an artist in my own right, a damn good one if you ask me, and I don't want to be known as the guy who looks like him. I want to eclipse him. And I will.
> 
> And FOR YOUR INFORMATION CALIDORE, I have received death threats. You don't know what its like to get stalked by all these people. Get off your high horse.


Whoa, chill, Darcy. No high horse here, just pointing out that what you're doing seems to me counterproductive to getting the results you want. Carry on by all means.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Darcy>* I think I have missed it somewhere but who do you look like?

----------


## Darcy88

...........

----------


## The Kid

I really hope she calls.

God, she's young like me, she doesn't care about things. She won't call.

I just want her to call.

We can just be friends, I just want to hear her voice.

----------


## Darcy88

.......

----------


## Monamy

Ramadan is coming soon, less than a week now. This time, I'm prepared mentally and did already fast two days a week the past 4 months, so it shouldn't be a problem. Fasting was never the problem, actually...

Now that I think about it, what kind of problem was I talking about? =X

----------


## crusoe

I'm daydreaming about living in Balzac's "Lost Illusions" as a glutton in Paris...
You guessed right, I'm on a diet.

----------


## Pensive

Why am I such a slow-learner lately?

----------


## Darcy88

.......

----------


## crusoe

Thank heaven for Liversausage

----------


## tonywalt

Tomorrow is Friday, ok, the plan is....

----------


## aliengirl

> Tomorrow is Friday, ok, the plan is....


Oh, do tell me please. I'll keep the secret.  :Wink: 


Btw, I was thinking about how this guy can think, dream, and write like Keats? God! He's young. He must not die like Keats.

----------


## tonywalt

This will go well, just make ...... laugh and....

Now Aliengirl(I won't tell) -Quid pro quo

----------


## Darcy88

.........

----------


## Darcy88

The sad tragedy in Denver. Peace for the souls of those slain. Justice upon the mutt who perpetrated it.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Sometimes, I don't like being a YES man.

----------


## crusoe

Now it's time for a few pages of.....I'll keep that my secret for today. Good night.

----------


## prendrelemick

I know we live under a feudal yoke here in the UK. But I find I can live happily without the freedom to shoot my neighbours on a whim

----------


## sang33tha

Thinking

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

If that useless mutt don't stop barking...

----------


## Emil Miller

> I know we live under a feudal yoke here in the UK. But I find I can live happily without the freedom to shoot my neighbours on a whim


Depends on the neighbours.

----------


## Helga

I like Charlie X.... or maybe not

----------


## Basil

> .........
> Last edited by Darcy88; 07-19-2012 at 05:57 PM.


So does this mean that you _don't_ want to join the army, be selected for special forces, and shoot you some terrorists?

----------


## Adolescent09

Was just thinking about the poor young man who turned 27 last night at midnight to see the Dark Knight Rises... I hope the angels throw him a one of a kind of birthday party in heaven.

----------


## Monamy

> Sometimes, I don't like being a YES man.


Sometimes, it scares me how often people speak my mind.

----------


## crusoe

Helga's Avatar is GRAND...

----------


## Darcy88

..........

----------


## neilgee

I'm thinking why doesn't Darcy reply to my comments on the Russian authors thread?

----------


## Adolescent09

Is this madness or is this SPARTA!!!!!?!?!?!!??!!!!!!

----------


## Darcy88

..........

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

I got the stupid IHOP song stuck in my head.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Today has been a great day. I want to stretch this happy moment out for a lifetime.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

I tooted.

----------


## Darcy88

.............

----------


## prendrelemick

Been working like a dog (and with a dog) all weekend. But Monday is still a downer.

----------


## Helga

the sun is shining and people suck so two crappy things bugging me

----------


## Monamy

I saved a small kitten from drowning in our pool last night, stayed with her outside my house to dry her pelt and soon her mommy showed up. I wonder if I get in deep trouble like that, will I find the most needed help from a stranger? It must have felt so wonderful for the cat that a strange gigantic human came to her rescue.

I felt somewhat proud that night.

----------


## crusoe

> Helga's Avatar is GRAND...


Sorry, I have to take that back. I was wrong.

----------


## cacian

> Sorry, I have to take that back. I was wrong.


Hi crusoe I noticed your signature unfortunaly I do not read swedish what does it say?
Oh and your avatar is rather grand is it a painting I am very fond of majestic ships.

----------


## crusoe

> Hi crusoe I noticed your signature unfortunaly I do not read swedish what does it say?
> Oh and your avatar is rather grand is it a painting I am very fond of majestic ships.


Hi cacian,

The Ship is the Black Pearl, the one that sank and marooned me  :Yesnod: 

The signature is german and is the Title of The Hans Fallada-Book. "Everybody Man dies alone" .

Thanks for asking.

----------


## Helga

> Sorry, I have to take that back. I was wrong.


What you don't like my eye?! Grima was just for the villain weekend

----------


## cacian

> Hi cacian,
> 
> The Ship is the Black Pearl, the one that sank and marooned me 
> 
> The signature is german and is the Title of The Hans Fallada-Book. "Everybody Man dies alone" .
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Hey thanks crusoe. The black Pearl looks pretty impressive under the moonlight shame it had to sink.
Hans Fallada is new to me so would be good to check it out.




> What you don't like my eye?! Grima was just for the villain weekend


Grima is an interesting word it must be german for grim/sad.

----------


## crusoe

> What you don't like my eye?! Grima was just for the villain weekend


I ask you, would I d a r e to not like your eye ? Of course not. Is it the right or the left ? I just wasn't sure how you'd react to compliments, so I had to lure you out for a comment. :Yesnod:

----------


## Helga

> I ask you, would I d a r e to not like your eye ? Of course not. Is it the right or the left ? I just wasn't sure how you'd react to compliments, so I had to lure you out for a comment.


aahh, sorry I did notice the comment. I'm not good with compliments,usually I leave the room.

It was time for a change, no sad girl anymore I'm trying out the tree eye cause I see all

----------


## Darcy88

...........

----------


## cacian

> The pills I take make me want to make love and climb mountains. They make me go on epic off-trail wilderness hikes during which I carry a spear and sing jovially and almost welcome a bear encounter. They make me practice boxing for hours straight. They make me write about love and war with lusty verve and intensity. 
> 
> I thought they were supposed to chill me out


Someone needs to come off these pills.

----------


## Monamy

Why? I thought he was acting completely... chilled.

----------


## Darcy88

D H Lawrence is a demigod.

----------


## cacian

> Why? I thought he was acting completely... chilled.


Haha may too chilled for me.




> D H Lawrence is a demigod.


Not a God then?! :Biggrin: 
I did find him too heavy myself references to uncomfortable or disturbing sexual references were too ''don't need to know'' type of reaction from me.
What book are you reading of him?

----------


## Darcy88

> Haha may too chilled for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a God then?!
> I did find him too heavy myself references to uncomfortable or disturbing sexual references were too ''don't need to know'' type of reaction from me.
> What book are you reading of him?


I'm reading his poetry mainly, and then bits and pieces of Women In Love. He is my main hero. I had to change my avatar to his portrait to honour him.

I don't understand the criticisms of him, particularly the ones relating to his use of obscenity and explicit sexual references and scenes. Sex is a part of life, a vital part. I live like a damn monk but I will readily admit that. Sex deserves as much honest NAKED literary representation as does a sunset or tears or tragedy or anything else. Without sex life would cease. The attitude against sex and frank descriptions of it is fundamentally a decadent anti-life attitude.

Edit: Now I'm thinking its not the corporations or the politicians who ruin everything. ITS THE ADVERTISERS.

----------


## Themis

There is something seriously wrong in a society where, upon hearing of a lawyer's kidnapping, people make jokes about it and accuse the *victim* of being a criminal!

----------


## Darcy88

Racists and homophobes. I cannot stand racists and homophobes and there are lots where I live.

----------


## Darcy88

.....

----------


## Themis

Suddenly I understand the people who voted for "yes it is necessary for frustration purposes" in the "importance of swearing"-thread.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

This might be the last time in my life that I get to sit in a fancy restaurant in the dark at two in the morning eating swiped maraschino cherries and raspberry jam on baguette.

----------


## louisgeorge

comment on this post or not :P

----------


## Darcy88

Want to travel but am broke. I will figure something out.

----------


## cacian

The cost of something lies upon the cost of everything or thereabouts.

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking I could get used to this.

----------


## cacian

I am thinking life does not get better then this.
If happiness was number I would award it a 11/10. :Tongue:

----------


## Helga

my head hurts

----------


## Snowqueen

I hope the moon is sighted today.

----------


## prendrelemick

Gibbous?


(my new fave word.)

----------


## cacian

I am thinking what could the opposite of genuis be if at all.

----------


## Snowqueen

> Gibbous?
> 
> 
> (my new fave word.)


Crescent

(my old favourite word.)  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

When are they going to call me back???? And when they do how long is it going to take to get it fixed??

----------


## Annamariah

I've been working about 55 minutes today. It's been a quiet day so far, I've only answered 23 calls so far. Out of them a couple of men have tried to hit on me, and I've already encountered quite a few idiots today. It's promising to be a great day at work today  :Tongue:

----------


## Maximilianus

It must be _that particular something_ in your voice pitch and timbre  :Tongue:

----------


## tonywalt

I gotta make a big move tomorrow. Oh yea, this is going to take some work, some investment of skill and charm. I'm up to it :Arf:

----------


## Helga

It must be fun here cause all my sons friends want to play at our house. I was kinda hoping they could play at his house cause I am sooooo tired and have a headache.

----------


## Annamariah

> It must be _that particular something_ in your voice pitch and timbre


Apparently  :Tongue:  Once a man actually proposed to me before saying anything else  :Sick:  I guess he was quite desperate  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

Or desperately hypnotized by what he was listening to!  :Biggrin:

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Since I've discovered a website with some of the most unusual and exotic music I've ever heard, my days and nights are filled with strange journeys and adventures, and I'm hooked!

----------


## Maximilianus

That might affect your chances to get sleep as smooth as banana skins  :Tongue:

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Sleep? I remember that concept - remember it as clearly as if it were last week!  :Wink:

----------


## Snowqueen

My glasses fell from my hand and broke.  :Smash:  (Yes, I'm old) I think Its time I should buy a new pair.

----------


## prendrelemick

Lorgnette ?

----------


## Darcy88

Its one thing to go through heartbreak and anxiety and suicidal thoughts. Its entirely another to go through them as a favoured item of local, almost regional gossip. Just because of my looks and my art I am now known as the guy who went through said heartbreak, said anxiety and said brush with wanting to die. 

Thank you community for not respecting my privacy. Thank you for making me known as a disaster. It is really helping now that I'm trying to put the pieces of my life back together.

----------


## Maximilianus

^- Some of us attract gossip as if we were magnets. One should expect no mercy from the thereabouts and the hereabouts.

September's near. Not the best month around, but it's in every year and one has to go through it in the clashing rays of the burning sundowns

----------


## Darcy88

> ^- Some of us attract gossip as if we were magnets. One should expect no mercy from the thereabouts and the hereabouts.
> 
> September's near. Not the best month around, but it's in every year and one has to go through it in the clashing rays of the burning sundowns


The fall is a better time for me. Plus my best friend is due to return from his long absence. 

When enough people lie about you and misunderstand you it sometimes gets hard to know who you are and to understand yourself. I'm not sure if that makes sense to anyone, but its something I grapple with. 

Its hard to accept myself when so many other people do not accept me.

----------


## cacian

I am thinking how ugly and derelict those statues of people wherever they are end up looking after they have been exposed to the element.
Rust dirt and birds waste. Not a very nice site.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Statues? I know people who look like that

----------


## cacian

> Statues? I know people who look like that


Do you. :Yawnb:

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Yes, because they work. The mechanics and truckies are covered in oil and rust. The gardeners are covered in mud and dirt. The zookeepers are covered in all sorts of animal and bird sh*t.

Do you know anyone who works?

----------


## cacian

> Yes, because they work. The mechanics and truckies are covered in oil and rust. The gardeners are covered in mud and dirt. The zookeepers are covered in all sorts of animal and bird sh*t.
> 
> Do you know anyone who works?


I think so yes but the difference is that a statue is put and a person 'worker' isn't.
One moves and the other doesn't.
Quantum Physics. Do you know it?

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Yes'm. Do the electrons vibrating in the atoms count as movement, or not? If they do, then statues move surely? And also the Earth is in spinning motion and orbiting around the sun in a galaxy that's moving through the universe at astronomical speed, and the statues are on the Earth so therefore the difference in movement between the workers and statues is completely negligible?

Thats it - I'm going to be a statue!

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

They can move...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUoYrJvtGBc

This has led me to what I'm thinking now. 

The moving rocks of Death Valley:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1hoiHvOeGc

----------


## MystyrMystyry

What have you just subjected me to Gilliatt!? How am I going to get to sleep now having to think about that!?

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Let's add one more to your sheep counting and I'll leave it at that.

In the movie "Spirit of St. Louis" movie, Jimmy Stewart (A former pilot himself - flew B-17's in WWII) notices a fly in the cockpit and wonders if the fly adds to the weight of the aircraft as it flies about inside the plane.

----------


## Maximilianus

> The fall is a better time for me. Plus my best friend is due to return from his long absence. 
> 
> When enough people lie about you and misunderstand you it sometimes gets hard to know who you are and to understand yourself. I'm not sure if that makes sense to anyone, but its something I grapple with. 
> 
> Its hard to accept myself when so many other people do not accept me.


It does happen that way. They make you believe they know you better than you know yourself and they often succeed because one allows it. It's a sort of legal social brainwash against which developing a carapace is fundamental; something easier said than done.

----------


## aliengirl

@ Darcy- I can understand because that's happened to someone in my family. It is extremely painful and disturbing even to see this. Some people suggest to ignore those malicious voices; as if you really can. Nonsense! So I've learned from that experience that if you want to stay who you are and to understand yourself, you've to express yourself, talk about yourself, counter their rumors with truth. It's not easy but a slow healing process. You can't change everyone's mind but some will surely come to understand you.

----------


## cacian

> Yes'm. Do the electrons vibrating in the atoms count as movement, or not? If they do, then statues move surely? And also the Earth is in spinning motion and orbiting around the sun in a galaxy that's moving through the universe at astronomical speed, and the statues are on the Earth so therefore the difference in movement between the workers and statues is completely negligible?
> 
> Thats it - *I'm going to be a statue*!


 Are you? LOL  :FRlol: 
Oh no but why?!! LOL

----------


## cacian

Ok why does one count sheep before going to sleep?
Why not goats or chicken?

----------


## Darcy88

> @ Darcy- I can understand because that's happened to someone in my family. It is extremely painful and disturbing even to see this. Some people suggest to ignore those malicious voices; as if you really can. Nonsense! So I've learned from that experience that if you want to stay who you are and to understand yourself, you've to express yourself, talk about yourself, counter their rumors with truth. It's not easy but a slow healing process. You can't change everyone's mind but some will surely come to understand you.


You make good points. But I'm non-confrontational, and so I just let them go on spouting rumours. Now people know I have issues with dark suicidal thoughts they might shut up out of pity, but I doubt it. Most people see weakness and pounce like rabid dogs.

Thank you for caring.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Darcy man, keep up the struggle! I like to say-keep on keepin' on. No one to take care of us except ourselves... and all the usual BS that goes with this.

Despite tomorrow being the last day before school starts, everything is super! (And I mean that with a Jim Carey exhalation.)

----------


## Snowqueen

I will miss them when they are gone.

----------


## cacian

Is water mixed with wine still wine?

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Yes. It's called watery wine, or wet wine in the vernacular.

Also I didn't turn into a statue, but I certainly slept like a log. At least I did until I woke up and realised I was still asleep.

Flies On A Flyer? Sounds like a scary movie indeed...

----------


## cacian

> Yes. It's called watery wine, or wet wine in the vernacular.
> 
> Also I didn't turn into a statue, but I certainly slept like a log. At least I did until I woke up and realised I was still asleep.
> 
> Flies On A Flyer? Sounds like a scary movie indeed...


Watery wine and not winy water oh good  :FRlol: 

Mystyr haha I am glad you are not a statue and I never thought you were either  :Wink: 

Scary movie never heard of it not that I understand the title either.
What does a fly on a flyer mean?
A flie hovering on a saucer?

Oh and what do you call white wine mixed with red? not a combo right?

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Pink wine.

the Flyer thing was due to Gilliatt's post.

----------


## qimissung

Grrr,its time to get up.

----------


## cacian

Hehe here is something I have thought about

Mentally how long is a piece of string?
In other words can one say how long is a number mentally.

----------


## louisgeorge

I have to study  :Banghead:

----------


## aliengirl

> Most people see weakness and pounce like rabid dogs.
> 
> Thank you for caring.


Welcome. 
Nice observation. Adding it to my quote bag. Actually the family member whom I mentioned is non-confrontational and I had to speak up for her. It's earned me a few nicknames but she is more important. Over the years she has changed and has learned to speak out.

BTW, I'm very happy today. Had a great time at my friend's wedding, got a book I was looking for (from an unlikely source), and an old friend sent me a very sweet note. This was a GREAT day.  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

I love how there are kind people everywhere. I know this sound silly, but I'm glad for every nice person I encounter.

----------


## Delta40

> I love how there are kind people everywhere. I know this sound silly, but I'm glad for every nice person I encounter.


Aw that's sweet! I'm thinking how much longer do I have to drink vegetable juice  :Flare:

----------


## Darcy88

Just when I think life can't get worse, cancer strikes my family, and then my brother gets evicted from the place he's been at for 7 years.

----------


## cacian

Football soccer the same and different.

----------


## aliengirl

After going through some difficult times I feel very calm and cheerful. I'm grateful for FN. She has become the guiding star of my life.

----------


## prendrelemick

Is there a better film for all the family than Babe? I don't think so.

----------


## DocHeart

I might die today. I'm working way too hard and too fast. Have been for ages. Writing this on my iPhone, in the loo. If today doesn't kill me, then I'll never die from work-related stress.

----------


## aliengirl

How ironical that yesterday I was so cheerful and today was one of the saddest day of my life. I keep losing those whom I love. I wonder is death jealous of me?

----------


## cacian

Life is a journey? 
Who said?
I thougt life was a game and easy ride you get on get off chill then do it again.
A jouney sounds tiresome!

----------


## prendrelemick

Why doesn't The Wheel appear in nature?

----------


## cacian

> Why doesn't The Wheel appear in nature?


The Wheel? Which one?
Not the Fortune one I hope.

----------


## cacian

Insurgency is it as a result of a state being reconized through the united nations.
In other words no recognition of state no insurgency of it any kind.

----------


## Darcy88

How can I scrap 100 pages of my novel? But alas, it must be done.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Good luck editing! It's unpleasant.

----------


## Pensive

Wondering how long it will take before I could adjust in a totally new culture and environment. Apparently my class is very small and almost all international and so very different from myself so I wonder if I would be able to make any friends at all.

----------


## paradoxical

Feel so bad.

----------


## Lykren

> Feel so bad.


Me too.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Missing my very first class isn't a good start. Who the hell puts classes on orientation day?

----------


## paradoxical

> Me too.


You can always talk to me.

----------


## Volya

i am sad because apparently i have offended people D:

----------


## Maximilianus

Wondering how indispensable it is to have a quick brain.

----------


## aliengirl

Just what I should feel when a group of 9 years old children say that they dream of me. Kinda weird and cute.  :FRlol: 





> Wondering how indispensable it is to have a quick brain.


VERY!  :Nod:

----------


## Helga

I don´t like dentist

----------


## Pensive

Look at the brighter side of things!

----------


## Maximilianus

> VERY!


No wonder I face trouble then. My brains don't seem quick enough, at least not every time I need them to be.

----------


## qimissung

> Wondering how long it will take before I could adjust in a totally new culture and environment. Apparently my class is very small and almost all international and so very different from myself so I wonder if I would be able to make any friends at all.


I suspect you will make friends easier than you think. After all, they are all going to feel somewhat displaced and homesick, just like you.  :Smile: 

I feel both despondent and determined. How many times have I started over and to what avail?  :Frown:

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Grettir is one bad mother****er.

----------


## aliengirl

> No wonder I face trouble then. My brains don't seem quick enough, at least not every time I need them to be.


I know because mine doesn't work fast when I lose my temper. I was not quick enough to see through the plan of a certain person who's trying to create problems for me. Later one of my friends pointed out that I should have kept my temper and should have applied some quick counter strategy.

----------


## cacian

I wonder what it is like to speak any language fluently.

----------


## Leda

> I wonder what it is like to speak any language fluently.


Confusing  :Smile: 



I wonder how it must feel to have time to study

----------


## Pensive

_sabko maara jigr ke shayron ne aur jigr ko sharaab ne maara_

----------


## Maximilianus

Well thought!

----------


## Maximilianus

> I know because mine doesn't work fast when I lose my temper. I was not quick enough to see through the plan of a certain person who's trying to create problems for me. Later one of my friends pointed out that I should have kept my temper and should have applied some quick counter strategy.


I get nervous during exams, which makes me fail at times.




> I wonder what it is like to speak any language fluently.


It feels beautiful, but it demands a good amount of work, like constantly reading grammar books, checking dictionaries, talking to people, and so on.

----------


## tonywalt

Should I? - Yea. Do IT!

----------


## Pensive

_Tere ishq ki inteha chaahta hoon meri saadgi dekh kya chaahta hoon_
(I just want to experience falling in love with you on its maximum extreme. How simple I must be to desire such a thing and nothing in return!)

_Jannat mubarak rahe zaahidoN ko K maiN apka saamna chaahta hooN_
(May the better people get a glimpse of the heaven, my heaven lies in a sight of yours!)

- Allama Iqbal (for some reason it loses something when translated! Or it might just be because I am horrible at translating!  :Tongue: )

----------


## Maximilianus



----------


## SimilartoEmily

Hm...is it wise to just pop into a forum and add something when no one has any clue who you are. How does this kind of thing work? I never seem to fit into any online community. Maybe I'll just close this tab...

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Be bold, Emily. Who cares about being wise?

----------


## billl

Sheesh, yeah. And how could it be unwise, anyhow? It's true that people can get to know each other as commenters in an online community, and find value in that, but it isn't anything near the stakes connected to a real-world, real-life community.

There are some people here who are nuts, some who are smart, some who like the distant socialization, some who like bouncing around ideas, and all kinds of types. If you want to throw an idea out there, go ahead, you don't have to worry about who anyone is or if you or they ever interact again here. The worst that could probably happen is maybe someone who just posts to get attention will get you wrapped up in a back-and-forth that they don't really care about, or someone who has a favorite "argument" will try to shoehorn your posts into its opposition, or some "trap" like that--so don't get too focussed on "getting the last word", and just try to make your point. Definitely don't worry about "fitting in". You can exchange ideas as long as you wish, without any attention to "community" beyond the Forum's rules. If you want to be substantive, and post once a week or once a month, that's fine--a good idea, in fact, if this place starts seeming like quicksand away from a happier existence.

----------


## Annamariah

I'm so happy that in a week we might FINALLY get to meet!

----------


## LadyLuck

I'm deliriously happy, that or I'm exceedingly tired.

----------


## paradoxical

It's all over except for the crying.

I am stupid, stupid, stupid.

----------


## Darcy88

No fight left in me. I give up.

I hate where I live. No opportunity. In the last 3 months my life has fallen apart. 

Fate sucks.

----------


## prendrelemick

> No fight left in me. I give up.
> 
> I hate where I live. No opportunity. In the last 3 months my life has fallen apart. 
> 
> Fate sucks.



Well, giving up can be under-rated, but-

Come what may, Time and the hour run through the roughest day.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I'm so sorry you're in a tight spot, Darcy. I'm stuck too. It can be an awful feeling. I really hope things turn around for you.

----------


## cacian

I am thinking this: Who invented the concept of Lepricorns.
It would help to get me writing something about them.

----------


## Maximilianus

Many things exist as mere pointless concepts, as illusory ideals, and wisdom is likely to be the worst.




> I am thinking this: Who invented the concept of Lepricorns.
> It would help to get me writing something about them.


I wonder if you meant _leprechaun_. If so, the inventors were the ancient Irish.

----------


## Idril

A lot can change in 2 years.

----------


## Annamariah

Yay, a night shift! True, most of the customers are drunk, and there are always plenty of jerks and perverts among them, but at least there's usually plenty of time to read in between the customers (unlike during the daytime, when I might have over 500 custemers during one shift).

----------


## Madhuri

Why can't some right words come out of my mouth when required? Why do I keep embarrassing myself?

----------


## prendrelemick

Oh gawd, they're wheeling out the original cast of The Sound of Music - again. Like they do for every 5 year anniversary.

----------


## Themis

So, the moment to realise I was really, really, _really_ lucky just now has come. Sadly it coincides with the moment of realising what a guileless idiot I am. 
There was a knock on the next door just now and what I did was: I assumed it was going to be a handyman (currently working in the house), opened the door to my parents' apartment, took a look and when I didn't see anything, I opened the steel lattice door and stepped outside. 
I was met by an elderly woman looking lost and responding to my queries of “Can I help you? Are you looking for someone?" with something in, well, possibly Bulgarian or something. And whilst I was trying to decide what to do, I suddenly heard a man calling to her and - well, when she turned away from me, that was the moment our cleaning lady decided that it would be a good idea if I stepped back in and locked the door, so she could explain to me that the people outside were most probably attempting a burglary.
My parents whom I called agree with this assertion.
So ... oops!

----------


## aliengirl

Thinking of these lines - 

'I want the poem to begin
From the tip of your eyelashes
And flow through the night.'

And about the person who wrote it. Calls himself a misanthrope. Can a misanthrope write these beautiful lines?

----------


## cacian

> Many things exist as mere pointless concepts, as illusory ideals, and wisdom is likely to be the worst.
> 
> 
> I wonder if you meant _leprechaun_. If so, the inventors were the ancient Irish.


Maximilianus as always I am grateful to you.
I did mean leprechaun indeed thank you for correcting me.
Irish ah that makes sense now. The first time it was mentioned to me about a leprechaun was in Ireland. I never put two and two together. :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

Welcome! If you want some more clues on leprechauns you can read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Leprechaun

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

She's just got to throw that authority around!  :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thinking of these lines - 
> 
> 'I want the poem to begin
> From the tip of your eyelashes
> And flow through the night.'
> 
> And about the person who wrote it. Calls himself a misanthrope. Can a misanthrope write these beautiful lines?


He may be speaking about a beast other than a human, with beautiful beasty eyelashes  :Tongue:

----------


## aliengirl

> He may be speaking about a beast other than a human, with beautiful beasty eyelashes


Or may be about an alien.  :Wink:

----------


## Themis

New rule: Don't start going on a diet if there's a whole bag of chips in the cupboard. Do it _after_ you've polished off said bag. 
Which would be: now.

----------


## Buckthorn

At the moment I'm thinking why is is that on the cover of JK Rowlings new book, her name is all in upper case except the letter i?

----------


## Pensive

If only I didn't have all these assignments to catch up with, I could have as well gone to sleep.
Wait what am I doing on litnet?

----------


## Themis

> If only I didn't have all these assignments to catch up with, I could have as well gone to sleep.
> Wait what am I doing on litnet?


Procrastinating, my dear.  :Wink:  Just like everybody else.

----------


## LadyLuck

I really need to quit staying up till all hours of the night. Monday morning sucks after multiple nights out well past midnight  :Frown:

----------


## tonywalt

> I really need to quit staying up till all hours of the night. Monday morning sucks after multiple nights out well past midnight


You took the words from my mouth. Ugh. I'm a night owl anyway - which does not help!

----------


## cacian

I am just thinking what is the point of learning something if it is not put into practice.

----------


## cacian

> At the moment I'm thinking why is is that on the cover of JK Rowlings new book, her name is all in upper case except the letter i?


what do you mean this one?


Interesting observation I was as it goes wondering today whilst watching the news why is there an X in the middle of a small square.
Thes kind of details irritate me so I won't be buying the book I would not want it irritating me everytime I see it.
The other thing I do not get about the title is the word vacany and what does casual mean in this context.

----------


## Buckthorn

> what do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> Interesting observation I was as it goes wondering today whilst watching the news why is there an X in the middle of a small square.
> Thes kind of details irritate me so I won't be buying the book I would not want it irritating me everytime I see it.
> The other thing I do not get about the title is the word vacany and what does casual mean in this context.


Thats the one, the casual vacancy bit is explained at the start of the book:

A Casual Vacancy is deemed to have occurred when
1 A local councillor fails to make his declaration of acceptance of office within a proper time; or
2 when his notice of resignation is received; or
3 on the day of his death

One explanation I found oonline for the i in the name is that an uppercase I would be lost, but a lowercase is more distinguishable.

----------


## cacian

> Thats the one, the casual vacancy bit is explained at the start of the book:
> 
> A Casual Vacancy is deemed to have occurred when
> 1 A local councillor fails to make his declaration of acceptance of office within a proper time; or
> 2 when his notice of resignation is received; or
> 3 on the day of his death
> 
> One explanation I found oonline for the i in the name is that an uppercase I would be lost, but a lowercase is more distinguishable.


Ni Buckthorn thank you for posting.

So about casual vacancy does that mean a post/position in waiting?
I still don't get what it is trying to say.
Maybe the opposite would help.
As for the i I think there is a possibility that it might want to be read something like that

*ROWL* 


> as in much like LMFAO or ROFL it is a way of describing much laughter. fun, because few people have heard of it.... only cool people understand ROWL...


*iNG*: this might read as a name if one reverses it to GiN and could refer to the name of *Jean/Jane.*
It could be the other hidden play on title
So it would mean to say
J K _laugh much Jean._It is like a hidden meaning. This is just pure a guess.

Back to the title I am still trying to get the meaning in other word when does one ever get to mention this expression. For what reason?
And about the cross in that box it does remind me of Zoro signature and the cross Harry Potter has on his forehead.

----------


## Buckthorn

> Ni Buckthorn thank you for posting.
> 
> So about casual vacancy does that mean a post/position in waiting?


Yep, the book is focused (so far) around the events after a councillor has died and a casual vacancy is therefore created.


Good point about her name Cacian

----------


## cacian

[QUOTE=Buckthorn;1174653]


> Ni Buckthorn thank you for posting.
> 
> So about casual vacancy does that mean a post/position in waiting?
> /QUOTE]
> Yep, the book is focused (so far) around the events after a councillor has died and a casual vacancy is therefore created.
> 
> 
> Good point about her name Cacian


I see.
Occasional position.
It is interesting that one can lose their job if they had not signed the form on time. It is rather brash.
Presumably casual does not lead to permanent which in itself is strange way of advertising a vacancy.
Are you reading the book at the moment?

----------


## Buckthorn

[QUOTE=cacian;1174655]


> I see.
> Occasional position.
> ?


Its not exactly an occasional position, a casual vacancy is IMO a weird term for when position becomes available on a local council due to one of the 3 reasons listed. :Crazy: 

I am reading it, its a bit of a weird book (I keep expecting Voldemort or Harry to pop up) and its strange reading a book from JK Rowling where vulgar topics are discussed, but I am enjoying other parts.

----------


## Pensive

People aren't your parents. They wouldn't easily forgive you about little, little matters. Something you must learn when you begin living away from home!

----------


## cacian

> Its not exactly an occasional position, a casual vacancy is IMO a weird term for when position becomes available on a local council due to one of the 3 reasons listed.


 :FRlol:  sorry I just do not like the title.
A bit bizarre to want to introduce council into it. I think I'd better leave it here. It does however ring a bell with a film book with the word vacancy in it but I cannot remember it.



> I am reading it, its a bit of a weird book (I keep expecting Voldemort or Harry to pop up) and its strange reading a book from JK Rowling where vulgar topics are discussed, but I am enjoying other parts.


It sounds rather intriguing I wonder what initiated the changes from voldemort to this.

----------


## Nitu

i should say hello to everyone.....

----------


## Snowqueen

I hope she gets better soon.

----------


## Nitu

How to post blog?

----------


## SkyCetacean

So...

Apparently someone wrote a story about my seduction and rape be a werewolf.

...Not sure what to think.

----------


## prendrelemick

'Thus life ends, not with an explosion but with a stairlift" - Michael Winner

----------


## Nitu

anyone can tell me how to post blog?

----------


## SkyCetacean

Y'know I've realized that despite having tried reading it several times I've always been interrupted for one reason or another from completing The Crawling Chaos by H.P. Lovecraft.

A coincidence... Or something more?

----------


## ElizBun

Boredom sucks why can't I sleep? Lol.

----------


## Themis

I just saw a man on a scooter and that - wait, let me try that again. I just saw a *grown* man on a *scooter*! And I can't get over that. The combination of "man" and "scooter" in one sentence is just sooo weird. And ridiculous. Let's not forget that. And kind of sad, because there's a man who's not too bad looking - and then you realize he's riding on a scooter - and that's not the motorised version! It's the How-old-are-you-exactly?-version! Why is that even allowed?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I need a loan to come from somewhere. I need to get out of this house. The environment isn't safe. Moving here was a mistake. I'm too rich for government assistance, but too poor to move forty miles down the road. I'm losing life and my business here. I'm going to be dead soon if I don't get out.

----------


## Nitu

Nothing..

----------


## Maximilianus

> I need a loan to come from somewhere. I need to get out of this house. The environment isn't safe. Moving here was a mistake. I'm too rich for government assistance, but too poor to move forty miles down the road. I'm losing life and my business here. I'm going to be dead soon if I don't get out.


Poor Var, I hope you figure out a solution soon enough!

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Thanks, Max. There is only one, unfortunately. I need help from an outside party, but no one will help me. I would never say that if it weren't absolutely true. I'm stuck.

----------


## cacian

> I need a loan to come from somewhere. I need to get out of this house. The environment isn't safe. Moving here was a mistake. I'm too rich for government assistance, but too poor to move forty miles down the road. I'm losing life and my business here. I'm going to be dead soon if I don't get out.


what is up with the environment?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> what is up with the environment?


115 degree heat in the summer. Power outages at least once a week. No AC. Freezing winters. I get snowed in for weeks at a time. The county doesn't plow the roads to my house. I can't hire a private plow because they say the roads are too steep and uneven. Power is almost always out in winter and I have no fireplace. The heater stopped working and no one will come out this far to fix it and it doesn't work in the outages anyway. My neighbors are insane. One man walks around at all hours of the day and night shouting about being near to killing someone with a shotgun. The nearest hospital is an hour away. This is an area prone to wildfires. I get evacuated multiple times a year because lightning and people keep setting the forest on fire. Now there are issues with the water being contaminated so I have to use bottled water for absolutely everything that requires water. I'm tired. I want to leave. I have a $2200 deposit on this place, but I can't raise the $2,000 or so I need to move out so I can then get that $2200 back. My bills cost more than that just to survive out here. My family doesn't seem to understand the horror of this situation. I have lent them tens of thousands of dollars over the years, but now no one will give me a loan. I have even offered to pay them back $500 up and over whatever they loan me by December. Pretty nice Christmas present, but they say no. I can't do another winter here. I almost died last year. I am listing all of my art for sale, but I only have internet for short bursts here and there because the only internet out here is satellite. I am on the verge of prostitution or suicide. I just want to get the hell out of here now.

----------


## Maximilianus

Var, what a hell of a place!  :Frown:  I wish I could help you! Pity I'm totally broke myself. I can understand the family thing, pretty much like mine too. One can't count on relatives at all  :Frown2: 




> I am on the verge of prostitution or suicide. I just want to get the hell out of here now.


Don't fall in that pit. Be strong!

----------


## Helga

Maybe I should get dressed

----------


## prendrelemick

> 115 degree heat in the summer. Power outages at least once a week. No AC. Freezing winters. I get snowed in for weeks at a time. The county doesn't plow the roads to my house. I can't hire a private plow because they say the roads are too steep and uneven. Power is almost always out in winter and I have no fireplace. The heater stopped working and no one will come out this far to fix it and it doesn't work in the outages anyway. My neighbors are insane. One man walks around at all hours of the day and night shouting about being near to killing someone with a shotgun. The nearest hospital is an hour away. This is an area prone to wildfires. I get evacuated multiple times a year because lightning and people keep setting the forest on fire. Now there are issues with the water being contaminated so I have to use bottled water for absolutely everything that requires water. I'm tired. I want to leave. I have a $2200 deposit on this place, but I can't raise the $2,000 or so I need to move out so I can then get that $2200 back. My bills cost more than that just to survive out here. My family doesn't seem to understand the horror of this situation. I have lent them tens of thousands of dollars over the years, but now no one will give me a loan. I have even offered to pay them back $500 up and over whatever they loan me by December. Pretty nice Christmas present, but they say no. I can't do another winter here. I almost died last year. I am listing all of my art for sale, but I only have internet for short bursts here and there because the only internet out here is satellite. I am on the verge of prostitution or suicide. I just want to get the hell out of here now.



Don't let the bastards grind you down

----------


## Volya

I am glad her bus arrived.

----------


## Themis

I kinda wonder if I'm spending too much time on the internet if 

this:



> I am glad her bus arrived.


makes me think of that: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/PutOnABus

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Thank you, Max and Mick. Friendly words really help. It'll be ok somehow. Luck can change.

----------


## Volya

> I kinda wonder if I'm spending too much time on the internet if 
> 
> this:
> 
> 
> makes me think of that: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/PutOnABus


Nothing like that lol

----------


## SkyCetacean

> I kinda wonder if I'm spending too much time on the internet if 
> 
> this:
> 
> 
> makes me think of that: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/PutOnABus


TVTropes! =D

----------


## Pensive

_mujhe sab hai yaad zara zara. tumhain yaad ho ke na yaad ho!_

----------


## Themis

> TVTropes! =D


Ah, a fellow addict? ;-)

@Volya: Thought so! But thanks for clearing it up.

@Pensive: What are you saying? I want to know, please!

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I don't sleep now. I want to. It doesn't happen. How long does it take for sleep deprivation to kill a person?

----------


## cacian

> I don't sleep now. I want to. It doesn't happen. How long does it take for sleep deprivation to kill a person?


Hi Varenne what time is it now where you are?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Hi Varenne what time is it now where you are?


It's 5:12AM. I have been awake in my bed in the dark all night. Every night. I don't know how many days this has been. I haven't slept much at all in many months. Ten minutes every couple of days or so. It is making me very unwell, I fear.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

...what time is it in London, Cacian?

----------


## Hawkman

I didn't know Cacian was a time of day... In London it's 13:21

----------


## cacian

> ...what time is it in London, Cacian?


now it is 17:57.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I don't sleep now. I want to. It doesn't happen. How long does it take for sleep deprivation to kill a person?


Do not give yourself away to it. The world needs many more of your sculptures 




> It's 5:12AM. I have been awake in my bed in the dark all night. Every night. I don't know how many days this has been. I haven't slept much at all in many months. Ten minutes every couple of days or so. It is making me very unwell, I fear.


If you are addicted to coffee, that may be the cause. It has happened to me because of coffee. Now, if you are really addicted to it and want to consider a consumption reduction, then do it little by little every time you drink it, in smaller and smaller amounts every time. Attempting a quick and definite quitting can be unhealthy too.
If it's not coffee but stress and nervousness, then don't stay in bed. Better stay away from it and find something entertaining to do unless you really feel the sleepy feeling. Staying in bed while not being able to fall asleep will only make you feel worse.

----------


## prendrelemick

Not sleeping is the worst thing, you lose all sense of balance (I do) and it becomes worse the more you worry about it. 

When I can't sleep - because of my head- I try to think of beautiful happy times and places. I try to cocoon myself in warm feelings. Then if I don't get any sleep at least I'm relaxed and not worrying about it on top of everything else..
Hard physical graft works too and Max might be right about the coffee.

----------


## Snowqueen

> _mujhe sab hai yaad zara zara. tumhain yaad ho ke na yaad ho!_


It’s a verse from Momin’s poetry. I’m not sure whether it’s a _geet_ or _ghazal_, can’t seem to differentiate between the two as Urdu is not my first language. And you know how the people here from North Western region speak Urdu. _Humain Urdu nai ata Baji, bas torah torah ata_. (_thora thora)_  :FRlol:

----------


## cacian

I am thinking is a couple intimate if they are not having sex (sex outside marriage for example)?

----------


## Themis

Why am I apparently incapable of pronouncing "recipe" like its supposed to be pronounced? Why do I always mix it up with the pronunciation of 'receipt'? It's not like I confuse the words themselves! So, *why* do I always do that?

----------


## Silas Thorne

Food and coffee. About my thesis too, but mainly about food and coffee.

----------


## Hawkman

> Why am I apparently incapable of pronouncing "recipe" like its supposed to be pronounced? Why do I always mix it up with the pronunciation of 'receipt'? It's not like I confuse the words themselves! So, *why* do I always do that?


Possibly because you read too much 18th century literature. Then, the word receipt meant recipe.

----------


## Themis

> Possibly because you read too much 18th century literature. Then, the word receipt meant recipe.


Good to know, but that doesn't explain why my pronunciation is faulty. Unless I'm way more perceptual than I think I am.

----------


## qimissung

Possible you are.  :Biggrin: 

I'm thinking that I feel fat.  :Frown:

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm thinking I shouldn't post until upgrade is fully operational, for fear of losing a transcendental post of mine after a backup restoration  :Tongue:  Just kidding, it wasn't anywhere near meaningful  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

> I'm thinking that I feel fat.


Name me one person who doesn't! (Because you know, I feel fat now too. But that's what people refer to as 'winter depression', I'm sure. )

----------


## Maximilianus

> Why am I apparently incapable of pronouncing "recipe" like its supposed to be pronounced? Why do I always mix it up with the pronunciation of 'receipt'? It's not like I confuse the words themselves! So, *why* do I always do that?


You can try memorizing the correct pronunciation by repeating the word aloud or even to yourself, several times until you feel accustomed to it. I would say you just need to assimilate its sounds.




> I'm thinking that I feel fat.


In such case, meet chubby cheek Nic 

I've met him already, especially when I stare at a few rolls around my waist  :Biggrin:

----------


## qimissung

:Smile:  Chubby Cheek Nic and I each want a cookie.

----------


## Themis

> You can try memorizing the correct pronunciation by repeating the word aloud or even to yourself, several times until you feel accustomed to it. I would say you just need to assimilate its sounds.


Yes, that will probably work. Thanks!

----------


## cacian

Just thinking why do poeple continue to race horses and accept the number of casualties in horses as De Facto.
I am one to believe that horses do not race naturally int the way human make them race.
Shame on them that is all I can say.

----------


## Lacra

I do not understand how did I waste so many years of my life and where have they gone? Today was a Marcel Proust day, hmmmm.

----------


## SkyCetacean

Tired and tired and tired and tired I am exceedingly tired but at least now I know Pasternak's life like the back of my hand... Born in Moscow 1890 to Jewish parents with one of them oh yes the mother was a pianist and the father was a painter who painted with or for Tolstoy and aaaaccchhhh everything's starting to run together.

----------


## Maximilianus

Welcome and best of lucks!!

----------


## tonywalt

I've got to stop doing that and do more of this

----------


## aliengirl

With all the festivities going on one certainly gets into a merry mood.  :Smile:

----------


## prendrelemick

Reading Dickens' A Christmas Carol. I think I should read it every year.

----------


## Buckthorn

I may have to read that again soon (I read it a few years ago and its getting to be about that time of year)

----------


## Yankee

I'm now just thinking just how hard writing can be if your thinking ability is not clear. 

For example I wrote this garbage this morning. (It makes no sense at all...it's just a scribble):




> The photographer, invisible under a thick black drape, stooped low behind the lens. On his wrinkled left hand a digit was poised upon a red switch connected by a cord to the mechanism. He gave a faint gurgle before raising a leathery crooked finger upward, broadcasting his cue. The wranglers snapped swiftly into their rehearsed pose, jovial grins smearing their faces.
> 
> The first fellow (to the left of the scene) stood tilted to one side nearly to the point of falling if not for his bent knees. The six ton accordion strapped firmly over his shoulders did not make things anymore manageable. Every joint, muscle, and bone of his body was enduring the agony of such distress: a ring of damp on the back of his shirt caused by the overhead lights was irksome, a burning itch that had slowly crept up his groin was now at the peak of torment, the Wild Turkey stench exuding from the fiddle shaking buckaroo behind him made his head swim. Such tribulations, though piercing, failed in all its gravity to erase his exuberant disguise forward the camera.

----------


## Themis

Dear people whom I accidentally encounter either on the www or in the real world, can you please try and be a bit less mean and more like you actually listened when your parents (and please, tell me your parents at least tried to teach you some manners) told you what to do and what not to do?

----------


## farnoosh

Am I really able to finish these 2 reports by the end of the week??????

----------


## country doctor

BUCKLE UP!

right now?

that the doc doesn't type so loud
nor seem so proud
after he just got done scrounging for his last meal...

but that still hasn't inhibited his ability to...

ROAR!

----------


## tonywalt

> BUCKLE UP!
> 
> right now?
> 
> that the doc doesn't type so loud
> nor seem so proud
> after he just got done scrounging for his last meal...
> 
> but that still hasn't inhibited his ability to...
> ...


Can someone explain who and what this is about? It's bizarre.

----------


## Sancho

I'm thinking I should quit looking at the computer and get back to work. P-Tooey!




> Can someone explain who and what this is about? It's bizarre.


Good to see the Doc back on the boards, eh?

Resistance is useless, Tony. Just go with the flow. 

Oh yes, and: ROAR!

----------


## tonywalt

I still don't get ROAR

----------


## cacian

> Can someone explain who and what this is about? It's bizarre.


LOL 
Maybe it is a snapshot of a rap shot?!  :Biggrin5:

----------


## Sancho

> I still don't get ROAR


I think the Country Doc just likes to roar. It can mean many things: approval, satisfaction, warning, alarm, pleasure, kinship, etc. You'll have to ask the Doc, but I think it's his primal, well, roar. Soldiers say, HOOAH, California surfers say, DUDE, but The Doc ROARs.

That's my take anyway.

----------


## tonywalt

Its not the roar so much as the writing.

----------


## Maximilianus

Be it how he wrote
Be it how he roared
The Doc has pulled it off
To draw tony's attention
And that of folks on board

 :Tongue:

----------


## Pierre Menard

I'm thinking I might finally have to go and see a doctor to find out if I have depression. I simply can't deal with waking up with such a feeling of dread and misery every single day.

----------


## Buckthorn

> I'm thinking I might finally have to go and see a doctor to find out if I have depression. I simply can't deal with waking up with such a feeling of dread and misery every single day.


Going to see the doctor is a wonderful idea, there is a lot of help available. I hope it goes well for you :-)

----------


## xtianfriborg13

I'm thinking how unfair life is, at the same time, how I am so blessed. Sounds cliche but, yeah, that's what I'm thinking.  :Smile:

----------


## country doctor

BUCKLE UP!

right now, general chatters?

that the doc is gonna take it to the limit one more time, general chatters...one more time...

ROAR!

----------


## NikolaiI

How would you like to experience life from inside the mind of a genius? 

. . .


Convince yourself you are genius, and presto!  :Smile:

----------


## prendrelemick

I'm immensely rich, though not in a monetary way.

----------


## Sancho

I'm thinking of growing a mullet.

----------


## prendrelemick

Now grilling a mullet, that would be good.

----------


## Sancho

Maybe we could barbecue a bouffant.

Now, where did I put that tin of pomade?

----------


## papayahed

> I'm thinking of growing a mullet.




Great Idea!

----------


## Sancho

I'm thinking mullet contest. Ready - Set - Grow.

----------


## faithosaurus

Holy crap, it's been forever since I've been here.

----------


## Tournesol

I need to go wash baby bottles!

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> I'm thinking of growing a mullet.


Business in front
Party in the back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E6IfdUJn6s


Me? - I'm thinkin I had too uch red wine and gold fish crackers.

----------


## Sancho

Hahaha, that movie was pure art.

In answer to Joe's pappy's question, it's easy: there are two clutch mechanisms in a Posi-trac differential that aren't in a non-limited-slip differential, one for each half axle. The basic idea being, in a tight turn with a powerful car, you need to let up on the torque on the inside wheel, or it'll spin out.

Remember when cars had a hump in the floorboard to accommodate a driveshaft?

Probably it was 'round about the same time when a TV was as deep as it was wide.

Oh yes, and it was when this hairdo was gaining some traction with a certain set of folks:

----------


## Enchantress

I'm thinking how I'd rather be at home than at work

----------


## Sancho

I'm thinking it'd be a good day to wear plaid pants.

----------


## Darcy88

If I don't find a job soon I'm gonna wind up prostituting myself.

----------


## Pierre Menard

> If I don't find a job soon I'm gonna wind up prostituting myself.



I'm thinking pretty much the same thing.

----------


## Emil Miller

I'm thinking it's never a good day to wear plaid pants.

----------


## Sancho

I'm begrudgingly thinking Emil's probably right. 

Now where in the world did I put my paisley shirt?

----------


## Emil Miller

> I'm begrudgingly thinking Emil's probably right. 
> 
> Now where in the world did I put my paisley shirt?


I hope it's not this one:

----------


## Sancho

Ooo...Ahh...Nice. It goes with my hat.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Ooo...Ahh...Nice. It goes with my hat.


Well if you're going to wear that shirt and hat, you might as well wear these.

----------


## Sancho

> Well if you're going to wear that shirt and hat, you might as well wear these.


Most excellent.

You're a man of style, Emil.

Gonna need shoes...hmm...ah-ha!

----------


## prendrelemick

Great, then you can appear in Godspell.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I've been feeling the same way. I have been working, but it's been for peanuts lately. Good luck, Darcy. Good to see you.  :Smile: 


> If I don't find a job soon I'm gonna wind up prostituting myself.

----------


## farnoosh

Can I pass 20 credits in a spring term that has lots and lots of breaks in the middle????????????

----------


## Sancho

^My 2 cents: go for it. Take a chance - Custer did.

Spring semester of my junior year, I had to get the dean's approval to take 21 credit hours. It wound up being my best semester. Fear of failure wonderfully focused my mind. Made for a crummy spring break, though. (I was a Mechanical Engineering student.)

----------


## qimissung

> Can I pass 20 credits in a spring term that has lots and lots of breaks in the middle????????????


What do you think? In your heart of hearts I think you already know the answer, Farnoosh. If you do it, you have to be ready to dive in and stay focused!

----------


## qimissung

> Most excellent.
> 
> You're a man of style, Emil.
> 
> Gonna need shoes...hmm...ah-ha!


You'll be the coolest kid in the room in this outfit, Sancho, imo. The only thing I would change would be the style of the pants. They need to be skinny to go with those pointed shoes. Yes, I am a style expert.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Emil Miller

> You'll be the coolest kid in the room in this outfit, Sancho, imo. The only thing I would change would be the style of the pants. They need to be skinny to go with those pointed shoes. Yes, I am a style expert.


How about these ?

----------


## Sancho

Probably need to keep the children home if I wore those.

Also people might get the idea that Im Jewish. (Im not, but pediatricians seem to like to put the mark of Abraham on babies in this country anyway.) 

Speaking of Jewish guys, I was thinking of something more along these lines:



Im gonna need a pair of argyle socks.

----------


## qimissung

Emil, that seems like something that would be more flattering on your figure.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Emil Miller

> Probably need to keep the children home if I wore those.
> 
> Also people might get the idea that I’m Jewish. (I’m not, but pediatricians seem to like to put the mark of Abraham on babies in this country anyway.) 
> 
> Speaking of Jewish guys, I was thinking of something more along these lines:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m gonna need a pair of argyle socks.


Argyle socks look better on some people than others.









> Emil, that seems more like something that would be more flattering on your figure.


I gave up trying to flatter my figure long ago but I haven't quite got to the Three Stooges stage.

----------


## Sancho

> Argyle socks look better on some people than others.


No argument here, Emil.

----------


## Scheherazade

One has to be lenient towards those whose only entertainment is daydreaming...

----------


## Wizard272002

In 1993, the biggest question was WHO LET THE DOGS OUT?!

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Argyle socks look better on some people than others.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up trying to flatter my figure long ago but I haven't quite got to the Three Stooges stage.



In the words of Hank Hill..."Got dang, I'd like to darn her socks"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeZ1lCJ0blU

Right now I'm thinking Wild Turkey 101 tastes good on a Friday night.

----------


## islandclimber

High melodrama. How can I possibly decide which surfboard I shall use tomorrow!? Existential crisis here!

----------


## cacian

> High melodrama. How can I possibly decide which surfboard I shall use tomorrow!? Existential crisis here!


I reckon you should just go with the colours. The brightest the better. Haha. I am guessing they have colours right?

----------


## islandclimber

> I reckon you should just go with the colours. The brightest the better. Haha. I am guessing they have colours right?


Yes. To an extent. One is striped blue and black and the other is white, though I wrote random quotes from writers like Pynchon, Krasznahorkai, Nàdas, Murakami, etc. all over it in different colours... The impossibility of a decision!

----------


## faithosaurus

Why did I just dream about my cat dying?

----------


## cacian

> Yes. To an extent. One is striped blue and black and the other is white, though I wrote random quotes from writers like Pynchon, Krasznahorkai, Nàdas, Murakami, etc. all over it in different colours... The impossibility of a decision!


Very nice I like the idea of quotes on surfboards. Maybe you could start your own brand of literary boards to promote literature. You never know haha.
What would you say is one of your favourite quote from Pynchon?




> Why did I just dream about my cat dying?


Aww so sorry about this. It is just a dream.

----------


## islandclimber

> Very nice I like the idea of quotes on surfboards. Maybe you could start your own brand of literary boards to promote literature. You never know haha.
> What would you say is one of your favourite quote from Pynchon?


Now that would be a pretty amazing career! A surfboard shaper with a literary agenda!

"I want to break out — to leave this cycle of infection and death. I want to be taken in love: so taken that you and I, and death, and life, will be gathered inseparable, into the radiance of what we would become.... "

Gravity's Rainbow V. 724

----------


## maxdental

i want find a good girl and enjoy the rest of my life

----------


## cacian

I wish I had not learnt about ' furries'. It is making feel slightly edgy. Grrrrr. LOL :Eek6:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I need to work, but I'm having a hard time beginning a new project. I should just do it. My body is in protest of reason.




> I wish I had not learnt about ' furries'. It is making feel slightly edgy. Grrrrr. LOL


Haha. Furries. Tell us what you have learned of them, Cacian!

----------


## MadCow

I'm wondering why I get a high pitched whine in my ears sometimes. Does everyone get this?

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm wondering why I get a high pitched whine in my ears sometimes. Does everyone get this?


Are you married?

----------


## Maximilianus

I sometimes get a high pitched whine in my ears, but it must be something like air or maybe a wayward flatus at large, since I am not married  :Tongue:  and at the current pace of events I think I'll never be

----------


## Lykren

I'm thinking about a walk a (female) friend of mine proposed we take in the local botanic garden. I'm thinking about what it means. I'm thinking I'm too shy.

----------


## MadCow

> Are you married?



Hahahahahahahaha!

----------


## TinCan

I am pondering a question posed by a professor... "Are you a writer?"

----------


## osho

I am thinking about a lot of things and I am in fact in a vortex of streams of consciousness and i just recall how some posters treat my writing poorly and my words just rambling and I do not resent and i love reviews no matter they are good or bad and of course reviews add values and give me a lot of space and i therefore cash in on them in order that i can emerge more robustly, more vividly and more colossally. 

Why should i resent if somebody is critical of my writing and everyone's wriing has not reached a peak at which he or she can sit relaxing and there is always room for improvement and even James Joyce was not happy about his novel Ulysses and he wanted to write better and more sophisticated books than the ones he had written and I am nowhere and it have to hone my skills to make myself readable, interesting or else going public with this style is like facing a cliff.

----------


## faithosaurus

Could it be that there's a Justin Bieber virus in the air that causes random parts of his songs to become stuck in your head for no reason?

----------


## Helga

I am home from my test it was so hard and I am so glad it's over! I almost failed on time, left when there were 3 minuets 'till the test papers were taken. I will hopefully never have to answer questions on 12.century literature again!

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm so happy to be online, but I need to stop procrastinating. These exams are killing me. I hate Kristeva and Butler's language....why?

----------


## Pensive

> I'm so happy to be online, but I need to stop procrastinating. These exams are killing me. I hate Kristeva and Butler's language....why?


Whoa Baki is back! Welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## Snowqueen

> Whoa Baki is back! Welcome back


Wow, Pensy is back.  :Biggrin:

----------


## cacian

> Wow, Pensy is back.


wow Snowqueen is back  :Smile:

----------


## cacian

> I am home from my test it was so hard and I am so glad it's over! I almost failed on time, left when there were 3 minuets 'till the test papers were taken. I will hopefully never have to answer questions on 12.century literature again!


what was so difficult about 12 century literature?

----------


## Nightshade

I'm thinking it has been FAAAAAR too long and I wonder how many faces here I will recognise. And please God let my internet not decide to die for a month again as I have lesson plans I need to be writing.  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

I'm thinking that it's good to see nightie posting

----------


## rakhiandedunom

Right now, i am thinking that i work very fast in my field.

----------


## papayahed

I need to stop watching HGTV, it's making me want to buy a house.

----------


## Shaman_Raman

Trying to interpret others is humorous.

----------


## Adolescent09

> Trying to interpret others is humorous.


Pensiveness puts pedant's pens in sieves nesting between the Christian God's first creation's twigs with a base of two berries.

It's far from humorous when you try to interpret it.

Aha! I have thus, disproved thee!

Did Adam's teepee resemble a tree or did Even molest a bumble bee?

----------


## cacian

I am thinking how long does it take to write a word?
It depends i guess it may take seconds to minutes but it takes what it takes.

----------


## Shaman_Raman

I'm am thinking posting what's on my mind at the moment is what the threads all about. Sorry if you have a hard on about it.

----------


## cacian

Hi Shaman the thread is about thinking. Thinking is about now. Isn't it?

----------


## Shaman_Raman

Thinking can be about now, it doesn't have to be. I can think about tomorrow or yesterday just as easily.

----------


## cacian

> Thinking can be about now, it doesn't have to be. I can think about tomorrow or yesterday just as easily.


Sure. I could not tell you what I am going to be thinking tomorrow that is a long long way away LOL

----------


## cacian

Iam thinking I was watching the Formula Austrlian Grand Prix. 
There was poster advertising Champagne MUMM and it said Champagne Formula and underneath is it said: Think Before Your drive.
How does that work?
Advertising alcohol and then saying think before you drive is rather ambigeous isn't it?
That is after The Formula?! is alcohol now the norms to drive?
May be someone could explain.

----------


## liza

I'm very sad now .. someone I saw before two days .. died from heart attack ..  :Frown: ( 

dust in the wind

----------


## cacian

> I'm very sad now .. someone I saw before two days .. died from heart attack .. ( 
> 
> dust in the wind


I am so sorry liza to hear the sad news. I hope you are ok. :Frown5:

----------


## liza

I'm ok .. thank y .. I was thinking .. that life is so short

----------


## tonywalt

> I'm ok .. thank y .. I was thinking .. that life is so short


I'm sorry to hear this Liza. You Hang In there and don't think too much. Chat on here! I'm sure there are witty funny people to cheer you up!

Tony

----------


## lilimarlene

QUOTE=liza;1209313]I'm ok .. thank y .. I was thinking .. that life is so short[/QUOTE]



sorry to hear that liza, since i can't be there to give you a hug, this virtual one will have to do. :Grouphug: life IS short, that's why you have to make the most of each and every day

----------


## cacian

I am thinking does the supernatural exist? magic could be said of the same. People believe it exists. There is also that idea that if you believe something is then it will. I am not sure I take onto that is only because I more keen on the supernatural. I have to give somewhere and so I will give to supernatural but not the to the collective group belief.

----------


## cafolini

Of course the supernatural exists and is. But does it occur? The crystal ball occurs. What's inside to see that's not crystal ball only is (ist) and ex-ist. You, however, could not refuse to occur and achieve it with or without crystal ball. ROFLMAO!!

----------


## cacian

> Of course the supernatural exists and is. But does it occur? The crystal ball occurs. What's inside to see that's not crystal ball only is (ist) and ex-ist. You, however, could not refuse to occur and achieve it with or without crystal ball. ROFLMAO!!


The crystal ball is to supernatural what a football is to the net. One kicks around and the other wishes to grab. Only the net get to hold the football for a spilt second because the ball hits it and an out. The score is in movement and the speed and not in the grabbing. The net does not scores it merely narrows it down for the ball to score. 
so to go back to the crystal ball if by magic one figures out of tiny amount of natural by looking through/ onto the glass ( Alice Through The Looking Glass comes to mind )who says the reading was anything but super. I wear reading glasses because it allows me to magnify the object whether I stand to understand it is a totally different matter. 
And so to natural maybe super but I am not sure I am super after that . It is a mystery what supernatural does to humans. That is something to figure out. :Wink:

----------


## faithosaurus

So Howard just assisted a goal...I really wish I hadn't shut off the game so I could have seen that one.

----------


## Adolescent09

I will feel blessed if I am alive to see another year.

Life=animate sod. To inanimate sod = animate sod returns.

----------


## faithosaurus

We just won against the Ducks 5-1 and Abby got a hattrick. So happy :Hurray:

----------


## synodbio

Right now am thinking of holi festival, because today is holi fest, at the same time am thinking about wastage of water for holi celebration

----------


## tonywalt

Long weekend!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

No more Foucault. PLEASE no more Foucault.

----------


## hannah_arendt

Soon I`ll be able to get more sleep :Smile:

----------


## Helga

I really shouldn't have bought a chocolate scented candle

----------


## Shaman_Raman

> I really shouldn't have bought a chocolate scented candle


Hahahaha! That's funny stuff.

----------


## Helga

This day was just awful and annoying and I am so happy it's almost over

----------


## papayahed

I was going to buy flowers today but it's raining.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

This last hundred pages is going to be the death of me.

----------


## faithosaurus

I will be forever alone.

----------


## liza

> I will be forever alone.


Really .. you are such a beautiful girl .. why I are you thinking that .. ??

I was thinking that there are so many things I wanna say to someone .. and I can't ..

----------


## faithosaurus

Oh, thanks, haha.

My friends were just talking about boy stuff. One has a boyfriend but has other guys trying to get at her; the other just got out of a relationship and is already starting to date. My last relationship was...4 years ago. Probably because I'm so awkward. Apparently telling a story about a pregnant 9 year old in New Mexico isn't the best conversation starter.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> I will be forever alone.





> Really .. you are such a beautiful girl .. why I are you thinking that .. ??
> 
> I was thinking that there are so many things I wanna say to someone .. and I can't ..


Yes. I don't want to sound 'pervy' or anything (I'm done with women anyway because they are all evil, no offence) but you are a good looking lass so I'm sure you will have plenty of options at one point or another.

...

I'm thinking that I'm never going to sleep tonight because I'm just not tired. Maybe because I've not done anything all day apart from chess tactics and watching one episode of Heartbeat. I'm never going to sleep. My only option seems to be to watch more Heartbeat and get some beer.

----------


## Maximilianus

Not sure if all women are evil, as Neely stated above, but in my particular humble opinion, all women I've fallen for feature a noticeable touch of evil as a main trait, I would say.




> I will be forever alone.


I tend to believe likewise, and the evidence isn't any help.




> Really .. you are such a beautiful girl .. why I are you thinking that .. ??


At times, being beautiful is not enough. At times, being a good person is not enough, either. I think I'm not handsome, but I'm pretty sure I was a good man, and nonetheless the woman in question prefers to keep falling for a bastard ex.




> Oh, thanks, haha.
> 
> My friends were just talking about boy stuff. One has a boyfriend but has other guys trying to get at her; the other just got out of a relationship and is already starting to date. My last relationship was...4 years ago. Probably because I'm so awkward. Apparently telling a story about a pregnant 9 year old in New Mexico isn't the best conversation starter.


Taking that particular issue as a subject for conversation wouldn't be a problem for me. The main difficulty is finding someone who can tune themselves in the same syntony of our conversations and circumstances, which appears to be a feat.

----------


## adamm

about my lecture

----------


## liza

> Yes. I don't want to sound 'pervy' or anything (I'm done with women anyway because they are all evil, no offence) but you are a good looking lass so I'm sure you will have plenty of options at one point or another.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm thinking that I'm never going to sleep tonight because I'm just not tired. Maybe because I've not done anything all day apart from chess tactics and watching one episode of Heartbeat. I'm never going to sleep. My only option seems to be to watch more Heartbeat and get some beer.





> Not sure if all women are evil, as Neely stated above, but in my particular humble opinion, all women I've fallen for feature a noticeable touch of evil as a main trait, I would say.
> 
> 
> I tend to believe likewise, and the evidence isn't any help.
> 
> 
> At times, being beautiful is not enough. At times, being a good person is not enough, either. I think I'm not handsome, but I'm pretty sure I was a good man, and nonetheless the woman in question prefers to keep falling for a bastard ex.
> 
> 
> Taking that particular issue as a subject for conversation wouldn't be a problem for me. The main difficulty is finding someone who can tune themselves in the same syntony of our conversations and circumstances, which appears to be a feat.



 :Smile:  I didn't know that many people feel same like I feel  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why do I make terrible choices?

----------


## Lykren

I'm wondering whether it's ridiculous to feel this _angry_ about not being able to relate well emotionally to other people.

----------


## Shaman_Raman

The only pay off to having a Cold is catching up on forum posts...But still my nose is a fountain right now, and I want to chop the damned thing off.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> I'm wondering whether it's ridiculous to feel this _angry_ about not being able to relate well emotionally to other people.


Lykren, that's what I was going to say.

----------


## Helga

I haven't talked to people for way too long when I start a conversation with my Darth Vader figure, right?

----------


## tonywalt

I remember leaving the place then it's all blank...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I have this little lovely stuck in my head...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4C6cqo4EjY

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> I haven't talked to people for way too long when I start a conversation with my Darth Vader figure, right?


I don't know. I love my Darth Vader figures. I have at least four. Maybe they're better than people, but I love you, Helga. I think you're terrific!

----------


## prendrelemick

Re. Mrs Thatcher. I can't say what I'm really thinking.

----------


## cafolini

I think the UK lost (well, "lost" is a figure of speech) a woman who was perhaps one of the most influential in setting the standards for women in politics all over the world. It is not a sad situation, since she went when she had already fulfilled her mission in life and was very successful. Goodbye Iron Lady. My kind loved your stage. My respect.

----------


## prendrelemick

She seems to have died on a day when there is no other news whatsoever. :Frown2:

----------


## cafolini

Sara Montiel, the Spanish Diva died this same day. She's honored for having been the first Spanish woman to make it to Hollywood in 1954.

----------


## cacian

> She seems to have died on a day when there is no other news whatsoever.


Well politics is a good eye for the media ie it provides entertaining when there is none in society. Thatcher died and so does the whole world eventually the difference is that she made the headlines for stepping up politics a gear up for the world to see and commiserate and the rest does not. That surely is worth a mention even though the foundation of it all is not right. Who cares what other like us think what matters is the tabloid and television media.

----------


## cacian

> Sara Montiel, the Spanish Diva died this same day. She's honored for having been the first Spanish woman to make it to Hollywood in 1954.


Wow that is sure a piece of news to be had. I must look up Sara Montiel she rings a bell.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I've had wine. I feel like saying things when I have had wine. I will say nearly anything. I'm going to write some awful novel about vampires and sell it for billions of dollars.

----------


## cacian

> I've had wine. I feel like saying things when I have had wine. I will say nearly anything. I'm going to write some awful novel about vampires and sell it for billions of dollars.


Well they do say controversial sells more and If wine is the potion that leads to the awfull truth or the genuine then so be it.
I think we as humans are so preconditioned then everything we do normally is because of pressures. Take a glass of wine and those inhibitions are stripped.

----------


## Helga

I was listening to a band from the ice and the song was about the singers ex and that she is a slut. Now that was hard to explain to my boy.

----------


## Calidore

The line between helping and enabling is very thin and twisty, and even when you think you can see it, it may actually be somewhere else. Sometimes I think I'm struggling more with my friend's struggles than she is.

----------


## cacian

> I was listening to a band from the ice and the song was about the singers ex and that she is a slut. Now that was hard to explain to my boy.


no need to explain just make it up sometimes if is for the best. Children are too young for this kind of information I would rather they made their mind up their own it is easier. I speak from experience.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I was listening to a band from the ice and the song was about the singers ex and that she is a slut. Now that was hard to explain to my boy.


I think Helga did the right thing.

----------


## liza

about ungratefulness

----------


## Lykren

I have a headache.

----------


## Quast

I have a new idea in my mind but i don't know how to start it.
it's not easy to make your own business, but the really problem is when you find people stop you or push you back.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I've been watching the first season of American Horror Story. Now I'm constantly thinking about sex. I must be some kind of deviant.







I like it.

----------


## prendrelemick

^  :FRlol: 
I've been watching The weather report, and I'm thinking about sex all the time - But then I'm a man!

----------


## liza

I've been reading topics in Lit forum, and I am thinking about sex all time and I'm a woman  :Smile:

----------


## Shaman_Raman

I'm thinking I've never met you Liza, I'm Shaman  :Wink:  haha.

----------


## liza

> I'm thinking I've never met you Liza, I'm Shaman  haha.


 where can I meet you Shaman ..?  :Smile:

----------


## Lykren

I've been reading Shakespeare, and I've been thinking about sex all the time, and I'm an aardvark.

----------


## Shaman_Raman

> where can I meet you Shaman ..?


Lol well if you're in the Chicago area within the next two months or in Seattle within the next year, coffees on me.  :Wink:

----------


## Hawkman

> I've been watching the first season of American Horror Story. Now I'm constantly thinking about sex. I must be some kind of deviant.
> 
> I like it.


I don't think you qualify as a deviant unless you only actually have sex while watching the show...




> ^ 
> I've been watching The weather report, and I'm thinking about sex all the time - But then I'm a man!


Which is entirely appropriate and normal. Unfortunately, having read this thread, I am now thinking about sex with a deviant all the time, which isn't. Oh, woe is me...

----------


## cacian

I am thinking radical has something to do with genetic modification. If one to modify food then one is to modify humans too. Is that a possibility to be sniffed at? I would eradicate generic modification it takes away the individuality and makes people look painted and behaved like robots.
Computer technology eat your heart out flawless is plotless.

----------


## prendrelemick

> I don't think you qualify as a deviant unless you only actually have sex while watching the show...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is entirely appropriate and normal. Unfortunately, having read this thread, I am now thinking about sex with a deviant all the time, which isn't. Oh, woe is me...



Of all sexually deviant behavior, celibacy is the most extreme. (that's a quote by some bloke.)

----------


## Darcy88

I don't think about sex all the time. Sometimes I also think about food. Or great bits of relatable writing like this:

“Ivanov: With a heavy head, with a slothful spirit, exhausted, overstretched, broken, without faith, without love, without a goal, I roam like a shadow among men and I don't know who I am, why I'm alive, what I want. And I now think that love is nonsense, that embraces are cloying, that there's no sense in work, that song and passionate speeches are vulgar and outmoded. And everywhere I take with me depression, chill boredom, dissatisfaction, revulsion from life... I am destroyed, irretrievably!” 
― Anton Chekhov, Ivanov

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

...the wonderful, melodious sound of a Pratt & Whitney R-1340.
(A North American AT-6 just flew low over the house.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGVkamfyBFU

----------


## liza

> I don't think about sex all the time. Sometimes I also think about food. Or great bits of relatable writing like this:
> 
> “Ivanov: With a heavy head, with a slothful spirit, exhausted, overstretched, broken, without faith, without love, without a goal, I roam like a shadow among men and I don't know who I am, why I'm alive, what I want. And I now think that love is nonsense, that embraces are cloying, that there's no sense in work, that song and passionate speeches are vulgar and outmoded. And everywhere I take with me depression, chill boredom, dissatisfaction, revulsion from life... I am destroyed, irretrievably!” 
> ― Anton Chekhov, Ivanov


very depressive  :Smile:  but I like it ..

----------


## cafolini

> I don't think about sex all the time. Sometimes I also think about food. Or great bits of relatable writing like this:
> 
> “Ivanov: With a heavy head, with a slothful spirit, exhausted, overstretched, broken, without faith, without love, without a goal, I roam like a shadow among men and I don't know who I am, why I'm alive, what I want. And I now think that love is nonsense, that embraces are cloying, that there's no sense in work, that song and passionate speeches are vulgar and outmoded. And everywhere I take with me depression, chill boredom, dissatisfaction, revulsion from life... I am destroyed, irretrievably!” 
> ― Anton Chekhov, Ivanov


Chekhov, one of the best Russian writers. He captured the physical manifestation without losing track of the mental existence. On famine, adultery, etc., he was there.

----------


## liza

> Chekhov, one of the best Russian writers. He captured the physical manifestation without losing track of the mental existence. On famine, adultery, etc., he was there.


ok.. I think I will starT reading Chekhov  :Smile:  he understand me  :Smile:

----------


## Darcy88

> Chekhov, one of the best Russian writers. He captured the physical manifestation without losing track of the mental existence. On famine, adultery, etc., he was there.


Borges is the only one who contends with Chekhov for being in my mind the finest short story writer ever. His stories are impeccably crafted from beginning to end. He's one of those writers who when I read them I want to give up writing altogether because I know I'll never come anywhere close to matching such brilliant greatness.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I just want to argue ALL THE TIME.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm proud of my dad. All day today I've turned the tables and sounded like a parent praising her child. "My dad is a federal union president. Look at this picture! See the caption? 'Stopped by to support our provincial brothers and sisters at the Edmonton Remand Centre on our way to the Moncton convention.' Isn't he great?"

Here's the news story, the provincial government is putting the lives of guards and the public at risk to cut costs, in _Alberta_, the richest province in Canada; and here's a picture of my dad (far left) with the ERC union vice president (the lady in the poncho):

----------


## Darcy88

> I'm proud of my dad. All day today I've turned the tables and sounded like a parent praising her child. "My dad is a federal union president. Look at this picture! See the caption? 'Stopped by to support our provincial brothers and sisters at the Edmonton Remand Centre on our way to the Moncton convention.' Isn't he great?"
> 
> Here's the news story, the provincial government is putting the lives of guards and the public at risk to cut costs, in _Alberta_, the richest province in Canada; and here's a picture of my dad (far left) with the ERC union vice president (the lady in the poncho):


Good on your Dad. Prison guards have one of the toughest and most dangerous jobs out there.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Good on your Dad. Prison guards have one of the toughest and most dangerous jobs out there.


Especially when the guards are undertrained, there aren't any barriers seperating those guards from hundreds of dangerous inmates, and anyone who complains about security gets fired.  :Sick:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Oh, my. What did I do? The thread turned hilarious for a bit. I find you all delightful! To everyone who told me about how you think about sex and the other things that you think about, thanks for making me smile and even laugh.

Gilliatt, I have been to that Miramar air show (from your video link) no less than a dozen times. The Blue Angels are my childhood favorites. I always enjoyed getting to sit inside the grounded planes. Fun stuff.  :Smile:

----------


## markdavis0011

Just thinking of going onto the bed and have a good sleep  :Smile:

----------


## Galvin500

I'm thinking that I haven't made anything chocolatey and gooey for ages and wondering if I need to go shopping to get the ingredients to make a cake.......mmmmm.

----------


## Buh4Bee

I hate my garden at my new house and how much work it will be to fix it.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I have had a severe headache for the past nine days. I'm in a doctor's office, shot full of morphine, waiting to get a cat scan. My mouth tastes like metal. I'm freezing cold. The pain in my head is not gone. I'm high as a kite. I hate morphine.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I have had a severe headache for the past nine days. I'm in a doctor's office, shot full of morphine, waiting to get a cat scan. My mouth tastes like metal. I'm freezing cold. The pain in my head is not gone. I'm high as a kite. I hate morphine.

----------


## Adolescent09

"Don't let these devils play you down or belittle your soul; just be happy with yourself and it's so simple to grow."

----------


## Darcy88

> I have had a severe headache for the past nine days. I'm in a doctor's office, shot full of morphine, waiting to get a cat scan. My mouth tastes like metal. I'm freezing cold. The pain in my head is not gone. I'm high as a kite. I hate morphine.


Hope you feel better Varenne. Let us know if you're all right. I suffer frequent terrible headaches, but they never last more than a day.

----------


## hannah_arendt

> I've been reading Shakespeare, and I've been thinking about sex all the time, and I'm an aardvark.


So maybe take something Martin`s, "Game of the Thrones" for example?  :Smile:

----------


## qimissung

> Especially when the guards are undertrained, there aren't any barriers seperating those guards from hundreds of dangerous inmates, and anyone who complains about security gets fired.


The last in particular is annoying. I think all people in administrative positions should be trained to _listen,_ hear and maybe even respond to what their employees have to say. It might even improve their workplaces. Imagine that.

Congrats to your dad, Juniper, for being a go-to guy.




> I have had a severe headache for the past nine days. I'm in a doctor's office, shot full of morphine, waiting to get a cat scan. My mouth tastes like metal. I'm freezing cold. The pain in my head is not gone. I'm high as a kite. I hate morphine.


Yes, do let us know how you're doing Varenne. I hope the pain has abated by this time.Our thoughts are with you.

----------


## hannah_arendt

> The last in particular is annoying. I think all people in administrative positions should be trained to _listen,_ hear and maybe even respond to what their employees have to say. It might even improve their workplaces. Imagine that.
> 
> Congrats to your dad, Juniper, for being a go-to guy.
> 
> Yes, do let us know how you're doing Varenne. I hope the pain has abated by this time.Our thoughts are with you.



Hearing doesn`t mean listening. I don`t know many people who can do it.*
I hope, Varenne, that everything will be fine.

----------


## Snowqueen

Get well soon, Varenne. I wish you all the best.

----------


## ACm Stha

m thinking about going to swimming or not.

----------


## ACm Stha

Sleeping

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Thank you, everyone! You're all so dear and kind.  :Smile: 

The headache is still with me. I was given narcotics that did nothing. Tomorrow they are having me try allergy medicine, though I have never had an allergy. I'll be alright as long as I don't die.

Now I'm thinking about how much I love my friends here. I really love you.

----------


## Snowqueen

> Thank you, everyone! You're all so dear and kind. 
> 
> The headache is still with me. I was given narcotics that did nothing. Tomorrow they are having me try allergy medicine, though I have never had an allergy. I'll be alright as long as I don't die.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about how much I love my friends here. I really love you.


And your friends love you too, Varenne. I Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

We're pulling for you Varenne.

----------


## Hawkman

Oh God.... Oh god, oh god, oh god... Oh god. (By the way, I'm an atheist.) Oh god! Oh Darwin, oh Darwin. Darwin, Darwin, Darwin... (I wonder if he played dice)

----------


## Whifflingpin

There are times when I really long for the return of Unnameable

----------


## Buh4Bee

Tomorrow is Monday and I really hate Mondays.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

I got my 15 minutes on the Forums, now it's time to mow the lawn.

----------


## Silas Thorne

I'm thinking about sex again. It's that woman with the glasses walking past... Gone now.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

It's time, I'm afraid.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I just discovered Joy Division. What the **** have I been doing with my life?

----------


## Silas Thorne

> I just discovered Joy Division. What the **** have I been doing with my life?


Obviously not listening to Joy Division. 

I'm thinking of something that begins with the letter S.

----------


## Darcy88

Contemplating hitch-hiking across Canada.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Making a list of nurseries to hit tomorrow! HahaHA!!!

----------


## cafolini

How many experts on Nietzsche suddenly appear. LOL

----------


## Darcy88

> How many experts on Nietzsche suddenly appear. LOL


I wouldn't call myself an expert, but I was obsessed with Nietzsche for 3 years and would up reading most of his corpus multiple times over.

----------


## prendrelemick

Waiting for a thought to coalesce. That moment in human history when a grunt meant "look at that beautiful sunset Mary". Was that the start of everything human?

Edit: That moment when people realised that the world around them could be described by sounds.

And then realised that abstracts could be expressed using the same tool eg, I like the sunset.

Did abstract thought and language develop together?

Language is an abstract construct I suppose, so we are back to that link between the physical world and a series of grunts. That was some breakthrough.

----------


## Darcy88

Gagnam Style has over 1.6 billion youtube views, the highest view count I could find for a Mozart composition was 35 million. Something wrong with the world today.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Gagnam Style has over 1.6 billion youtube views, the highest view count I could find for a Mozart composition was 35 million. Something wrong with the world today.


Haha, what a coincidence, this past weekend we held a an Texas country college graduation ceremony for my niece (some might call it red neck graduation since it was accompanied with beer, crawfish, guns and fireworks). She graduated from law school in Oregon and wasn't able to attend there, so we held it locally.
...Anyhow, one sister was wearing a tee shirt with that Gagnam Style Psy (?) dude printed on it. I had no clue who this sigh character was, until I listened to it just now.
Hell, you mention the travesty compared to Mozart, I say what about Burl Ives ... only 10,118 views, are you kidding me?!.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6cscoeHW64

----------


## tonywalt

> Gagnam Style has over 1.6 billion youtube views, the highest view count I could find for a Mozart composition was 35 million. Something wrong with the world today.


If you want to really get depressed, just look at the Top 40 (or whatever list).. I'd say 80% of them are totally produced (especially R&B) i.e. the concept is drafted, music written, band chosen, marketing put in place..they just then find a 'pretty face'. (And there is a directly inverse relationship with the ones who tweet themselves each hour and their talent).

----------


## Darcy88

> If you want to really get depressed, just look at the Top 40 (or whatever list).. I'd say 80% of them are totally produced (especially R&B) i.e. the concept is drafted, music written, band chosen, marketing put in place..they just then find a 'pretty face'. (And there is a directly inverse relationship with the ones who tweet themselves each hour and their talent).


I actually like a lot of pop music, but you're right. Top 40 is full of artists devoid of talent. There is plenty of good music being made but it requires time and effort to seek it out.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Hilarious. And absurd.

----------


## Darcy88

Planning my great Canadian adventure.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Why am I so argumentative lately?

----------


## Silas Thorne

Why can't the doctor give me some more of this opium stuff? It's good.

----------


## Darcy88

Shin splints have me immobilized. Could really use a wheel-chair.

----------


## Darcy88

Whoa Joyce, just whoa. 

Perhaps the most brilliant prose passages I've ever come across. Mind is thoroughly blown. Now I see what all the fuss is about.

----------


## Lykren

> Whoa Joyce, just whoa. 
> 
> Perhaps the most brilliant prose passages I've ever come across. Mind is thoroughly blown. Now I see what all the fuss is about.


The Joyce Fan Club is always happy to welcome another member. 

So, what did you read of his?

----------


## Darcy88

> The Joyce Fan Club is always happy to welcome another member. 
> 
> So, what did you read of his?


I'm three quarters of the way through A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man. Great stuff.

----------


## Niamh

I really need to get off my laptop and go back to packing up the flat!

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I can't seem to sleep. I should have gotten up in the night to turn on the air conditioner. Now I'll never know what dreams I could have had.

----------


## papayahed

I feel out of the loop.

----------


## Melanie

double post deleted (sorry)

----------


## Melanie

> I feel out of the loop


Well, you're standing outside in the rain, you papayahead.  :Smile:  Here, I'll hold the door for you.

I'm wondering, is it just me or is this younger generational music mostly cry-baby-whining about relationships. It's all the same...waa waa waa. Previous generations weren't so saturated with that.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> ...
> I'm wondering, is it just me or is this younger generational music mostly cry-baby-whining about relationships. It's all the same...waa waa waa. Previous generations weren't so saturated with that.


Ha!, Oh it was there, only it was handled with a timeless class...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCG3kJtQBKo

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuZTk1hdpMs

.

----------


## Melanie

Great links, thanks. Yes, timeless class back then for sure, but that was before i was born...that felt good to say...can't often say that  :Smile:  I was thinking more like the 60's and 70's as compared to taylor swift type he-done-me-wrong songs. And what is all the uh-ohing about? Swift, Pink, even guys. If I hear another song that says uh oh I'm going to scream.

----------


## Silas Thorne

I'm wondering if I should join the queue in the cafe, or wait a while in the perhaps vain hope that the flow of people will stop.

----------


## Darcy88

New leather jacket. New aviators. Lock up your daughters.

----------


## hypatia_

why do i need substances to calm myself

----------


## toni

I haven't been here in awhile. So much has changed.

----------


## Darcy88

Gonna get back into meditation. Meditate 20 minutes in the morning and then again at night to start. I'm not going to attach to it the Zen philosophy like I did before. Better to just go at it without expectation, free as a bird.

----------


## hypatia_

> Gonna get back into meditation. Meditate 20 minutes in the morning and then again at night to start. I'm not going to attach to it the Zen philosophy like I did before. Better to just go at it without expectation, free as a bird.


Totally agree. Mental constructs are a burden and are unneeded anyway compared to the vastness inside of you. Oh wait, that might be a mental construct. :P

----------


## Snowqueen

I'm getting late for my evening walk. Got to go!

----------


## Helga

Just finished putting up a trampoline with a security net and man it's a pain! My back aches and my fingers are just getting limber again. But my son and his friend are jumping happily so I'll live, just wish I didn't have to wait for the friend to leave to take a shower.

----------


## cafolini

I have a battery of very precise one-and-few-liners to answer what doesn't deserve more than that. I love mortars.

----------


## hypatia_

cafo, everything is deserving of more than a one-liner. take the opportunity to teach, not ridicule lol.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

_Oh I feel like ****, 
But at least I feel something._

Yesterday was a nauseous adventure.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Haven't had a night like that in a while...

----------


## LutherSeahand

Gentle Dream

The finest day of spring
Petals dance on sudden gales
Counting everyone
Before the sinking sun
Fly, fly little wings
Like love that never fails

Shadows begin to wake
To a chorus that is the night
Crickets fiddle, slow
Warblers whistle, low
Shine, shine velvet moon
Till last you fade from sight

Hear the sea in song
Where the swallows play and die
Starlight in the haze
Flicker fireflies, ablaze
Stay, stay gentle dream
Beneath the candles in the sky

----------


## Darcy88

Nice poem Luther.

Was a big flash in the sky just now.

----------


## Mathor

Touch, I remember touch
Pictures came with touch
A painter in my mind
Tell me what you see

A tourist in a dream
A visitor it seems
A half-forgotten song
Where do I belong?
Tell me what you see
I need something more

Kiss
Suddenly alive
Happiness arrive
Hunger like a storm
How do I begin?

A room within a room
A door behind a door
Touch, where do you lead?
I need something more
Tell me what you see
I need something more

(Home..)
Hold on
If love is the answer you're home. 

Touch
Sweet touch
You've given me too much to feel
Sweet touch
You've almost convinced me I'm real

I need something more
I need something.. more

----------


## Darcy88

Quit smoking cigarettes. I feel like each of my cells all throughout my body and my brain are being cruelly and relentlessly assailed by nanotechnological torture devices. There is no feeling to compare. Not a migraine, not a hangover, not a broken-heart. What I feel now can be no less worse than the very fires of hell. I am in room 101.

Serves me right for picking up the pointless pernicious habit in the first place.

----------


## prendrelemick

Just watching World leaders of the G8 trying to walk confidently but not seeming too pushy, purposefull though relaxed, looking into the far distance like men of vision, and NO MINCING!!

Obama gets it right, Cameron looks like he's been practising, Putin couldn't care less.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Just watching World leaders of the G8 trying to walk confidently but not seeming too pushy, purposefull though relaxed, looking into the far distance like men of vision, and NO MINCING!!
> 
> Obama gets it right, Cameron looks like he's been practising, Putin couldn't care less.


Putin doesn't care less; why should he? That man has more political nous than Cameron, Obama and all the others put together.

----------


## prendrelemick

> Haven't had a night like that in a while...


Details please.....If you've recovered!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Details please.....If you've recovered!


Post-break-up partying. Showed up for Father's Day breakfast still hammered. Good thing Dad thought it was hilarious. 

Current thought: Nothing like a tomcat with a blocked urethra to make your day feel long...

----------


## Helga

I hate the sun! The weather has been very 'good' today, to hot to stay inside so I have been doing some work on my garden furniture and I feel dirty. Sun makes me feel dirty, being outside, dirty. Did manage to read a few chapters though under my sun-umbrella thingy on very good looking chairs.

----------


## tonywalt

Pub quiz tonite! yes! (it's the little things that I LIKE!)

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> I hate the sun!


I usually do too but I'd take some sun right about now. The perpetual drizzle in Vancouver has a way of making you feel like you're always covered in a thin layer of slime.

----------


## Darcy88

My grand-mother gave me a photograph of my grand-father taken in the year 1929. A professional photographer happened to be driving past the family's rural Saskatchewan property when he saw my grand-father, aged 5 or 6 at the time, cradling his dog before a scene of white wintry wonder. He has a markedly madonna-like aspect to his face in the photo, his hands gently round the dog as though it were the baby Jesus. Sounds strange but not when seen. Apparently the photo was in Maclean's Magazine, but I've not seen the issue. I'll try to scan it and post it. It is very cool.

----------


## Wizard272002



----------


## Lykren

Do you know why I am the smartest person in the world? I'll tell you why I am the smartest person in the world.

I got hot sauce on my tool.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

My cat just got skunked. Worst.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Driveway looks empty with the truck gone (sigh).

Time to feed the outdoor critters. 

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## faithosaurus

Zimmerman...why...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Why would they pour salt into a Blood Eagle? Can that kind of pain really be exacerbated?

----------


## Melanie

I'm thinking about this but wish I didn't have to:

*A Country Founded by Geniuses but Run by Idiots
*_(Attributed to Jeff Foxworthy...but snopes says "False")_

If you can get arrested for hunting or fishing without a license, but not for entering and remaining in the country illegally — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If you have to get your parents’ permission to go on a field trip or to take an aspirin in school, but not to get an abortion — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If you MUST show your identification to board an airplane, cash a check, buy liquor, or check out a library book and rent a video, but not to vote for who runs the government — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If the government wants to prevent stable, law-abiding citizens from owning gun magazines that hold more than ten rounds, but gives twenty F-16 fighter jets to the crazy new leaders in Egypt — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If, in the nation’s largest city, you can buy two 16-ounce sodas, but not one 24-ounce soda, because 24-ounces of a sugary drink might make you fat — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If an 80-year-old woman or a three-year-old girl who is confined to a wheelchair can be strip-searched by the TSA at the airport, but a woman in a burka or a hijab is only subject to having her neck and head searched — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If your government believes that the best way to eradicate trillions of dollars of debt is to spend trillions more — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If a seven-year-old boy can be thrown out of school for saying his teacher is “cute,” but hosting a sexual exploration or diversity class in grade school is perfectly acceptable — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If hard work and success are met with higher taxes and more government regulation and intrusion, while not working is rewarded with Food Stamps, WIC checks, Medicaid benefits, subsidized housing, and free cell phones — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If the government’s plan for getting people back to work is to provide incentives for not working, by granting 99 weeks of unemployment checks, without any requirement to prove that gainful employment was diligently sought, but couldn’t be found — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

If you pay your mortgage faithfully, denying yourself the newest big-screen TV, while your neighbor buys iPhones, time shares, a wall-sized do-it-all plasma screen TV and new cars, and the government forgives his debt when he defaults on his mortgage — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by idiots.

----------


## Volya

I am thinking that today is going to turn out dreadful or amazing.

----------


## Helga

I'm thinking about praying to all the gods out there, just in case there is one, for my dog to get better and for me to get my first night of decent sleep in a week. I have been sooo tired!

----------


## Volya

I am thinking that today was good. After reading what Helga was thinking I am also hoping that her dog gets better  :Frown:

----------


## Helga

modern science does the trick

----------


## tonywalt

I'm thinking of taking it really easy now...deservedly!

----------


## quidoftullamore

I'm hungry.

----------


## faithosaurus

I never realized how much I love roller-coasters.

----------


## Darcy88

So long as each day I can listen to U2, meditate, go for a walk and read a little of a great book I count myself a contented man. Torture me the other 21 hours of the day, confine to me a cage, whatever, as long as those four basic objectives are met the rest doesn't matter.

----------


## Jancarlo

I'm thinking I really need a haircut, I'll try to get one tomorrow and after that go pick up my paycheck at my last workplace.

----------


## Pensive

This. kabhi es nagr tujhe dhoondhna.gif

----------


## Darcy88

I just realized my actual first and middle names can be together translated literally as "Prince of Darkness." My last girlfriend mused that I might have been either an angel or the devil himself in disguise, but at our last communication had settled on the latter. LOL.

I guess I got a good sobriquet should I ever become a fighter, a porn-star or a super-villain.

----------


## Snowqueen

> This. kabhi es nagr tujhe dhoondhna.gif



Ive just read the poem. It seems quite a serious matter to me, Pensy! Does your family know about it? 
Don't worry, you can share it with me anytime!  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

In some ways I like coming back to my town during the summer. I get to actually hang out with friends I've had since birth, I love the thunderstorms in the rockies, and reading in a lawn chair on my own lawn beats reading on a park bench. However, a large part of me hates coming home, because I keep having the same casual conversation with old acquaintances over and over again. Every day I've been here so far has had at least three of these:

*"Heeey, I didn't know you were in town!"*
_Yeah, back from Vancouver for the summer. You know, to save on rent and food."_
*"What are you doing these days"*
_Living, going to school._
*"What are you taking?"*
_Psychology, English, Biology, Japanese, lots of things._
**confused and/or condescending expression* "What can you do with that?"*
_*enumerate several post-graduate options that strike me as potentially fulfilling, most of which are not high-paying and some of which don't require a degree._
*"What a waste. You guys should have just stayed here, work at the mine and drive a truck like me/my family member(s)."*
_*polite laugh and comment about how "I'd sure make more money"*_
*"What's Dave doing?"*
_Making movies._
**incredulent expresion* "Does he make much money off that?"*
_Nope, next to nothing._
**Gets embarrassed and quickly changes the subject, as a man Dave is considered a failure by rural Alberta standards* "...So, when are you guys going to start a family?"*

You know what I'd rather do than stay in Grande Cache, work at the mine, and start a family? I'd rather cut open my belly, pull out my entrails, wrap them around my neck, and hang myself from a tree, because at least then the suffering would be over quickly. A lot of people here are great, I watched a dozen of my favorites put out a house fire yesterday, they have personalities, they have intrerests beyond judging other people and drinking. On the other hand, some people here are just dead-eyed yokels who can't comprehend any lifestyle that isn't situated around either making money or having children.

----------


## prendrelemick

Oh look, a pregnant woman has gone into labour. I won't be turning on the telly for a few days while the furore dies down.

----------


## Darcy88

Thich Nhat Hanh is awesome.

Also, I've been there Juniper. I don't get it much anymore because most such people are off at the oil patch and the ones left have accepted that I'm different.

----------


## Helga

Oh Juniper I get that same questions all the time (not about Dave though) 

'What can you do with a literature degree?' 'no one knows...'

People want everyone to make money all the time. I live a very good life with very little money.

There must be something wrong, either with me or them depending on your viewpoint.

----------


## qimissung

> In some ways I like coming back to my town during the summer. I get to actually hang out with friends I've had since birth, I love the thunderstorms in the rockies, and reading in a lawn chair on my own lawn beats reading on a park bench. However, a large part of me hates coming home, because I keep having the same casual conversation with old acquaintances over and over again. Every day I've been here so far has had at least three of these:
> 
> *"Heeey, I didn't know you were in town!"*
> _Yeah, back from Vancouver for the summer. You know, to save on rent and food."_
> *"What are you doing these days"*
> _Living, going to school._
> *"What are you taking?"*
> _Psychology, English, Biology, Japanese, lots of things._
> **confused and/or condescending expression* "What can you do with that?"*
> ...


 :FRlol:  That reminds me of when I was young, single, and living in a small town. Somehow, they always managed to ask whether or not I was married. That's some good writing there, Jun. Oh, wait, that doesn't pay either, does it. No worries, though, this too shall pass.

----------


## qimissung

> Oh look, a pregnant woman has gone into labour. I won't be turning on the telly for a few days while the furore dies down.


She had the baby! O frabjious day! You can turn the TV on again, prendrelemick.

----------


## Snowqueen

It rained early this morning, but made no difference and weather is still very hot.

----------


## Pensive

I am thinking about the vacations which are starting for me tomorrow after this summer job. Also thinking about how lucky I was to have found something so satisfactory and fun. I actually kind of miss it!




> I’ve just read the poem. It seems quite a serious matter to me, Pensy! Does your family know about it? 
> Don't worry, you can share it with me anytime!


 :Biggrin: 
It's just my love for poetry. But I will keep you in mind to share it with, if it ever comes to that.  :Tongue:

----------


## tailor STATELY

Editing eBooks. Will it ever end ?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

How sentimental of me...

----------


## Darcy88

I wear my Elmer Fud cap in the full blistering late July heat in order to thwart the creepy beach-going tourist teens.

----------


## Calidore

> I wear my Elmer Fud cap in the full blistering late July heat in order to thwart the creepy beach-going tourist teens.


An Elmer Fudd shotgun would also work well.

----------


## Darcy88

> An Elmer Fudd shotgun would also work well.


I'm a big fan of Kurt Cobain. He mixed an Elmer Fudd cap with an Elmer Fudd shotgun and it did not end well.

----------


## tailor STATELY

The wabbit did it.

----------


## Calidore

> I'm a big fan of Kurt Cobain. He mixed an Elmer Fudd cap with an Elmer Fudd shotgun and it did not end well.


He misread the instructions; rather than use the shotgun to get something to eat, he ate the shotgun.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Didn't we have a drunk thread around here somewhere? How are we supposed to find that thread when we're drunk? I walked all around my highschool and looked in the windows. The science lab stools look smaller than they used to. Also Pilsner is starting to taste like ambrosia.

----------


## Darcy88

They need to develop a make up for men that gives one the appearance of having a five o'clock shadow, for those of us in our early-mid twenties who grow facial hair at the rate of a pubescent boy. I don't like looking like a 15 year old elf for the 5 days after I shave.

----------


## tonywalt

> They need to develop a make up for men that gives one the appearance of having a five o'clock shadow, for those of us in our early-mid twenties who grow facial hair at the rate of a pubescent boy. I don't like looking like a 15 year old elf for the 5 days after I shave.


Wait a couple years..

----------


## Darcy88

> Wait a couple years..


I'm nearly 25. I've been waiting since 18. I got so tired of being mistaken for a teenager I just went 11 straight months without shaving, just giving my face a neat trim. And with my funny ears after I shave I sometimes get rednecks yelling from their big trucks "you @#$$%! ELF!"

Reclusive slow-aging funny-eared folk like myself were the ancient empirical evidence on which the mythology of elves was based.

----------


## papayahed

Crap!!!!!!! I just left eggs boiling for about an hour now. Think they're done?

----------


## Calidore

> They need to develop a make up for men that gives one the appearance of having a five o'clock shadow, for those of us in our early-mid twenties who grow facial hair at the rate of a pubescent boy. I don't like looking like a 15 year old elf for the 5 days after I shave.


Some electric razors are adjustable so you can give yourself that effect.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Wish I had put the scrubs in the wash this morning...

----------


## papayahed

What should I have for breakfast?

----------


## tailor STATELY

BOX 17 !!!!!!!!!!!!! (running around in circles yelling with hair metaphorically on fire)

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Flights are booked!! I'm going to Europe!!

----------


## Satan

^Awesome!

Why did I signup for this? Why are people so fscked-up? Do I really like this, or am I just running away from something and destroying everything that crosses my path?

----------


## Buh4Bee

That I'm boxed into a corner over BS.

----------


## tailor STATELY

_Bittersweet Me_ (R.E.M.)

----------


## Tournesol

Ate that super-spicy Indian food from the restaurant, and now I have awful acid reflux! I should've just stuck with my eggs and toast! hmph!

----------


## NikolaiI

I want to see the Redwoods. . .





> The place I camp is Butano State Park. It is a redwood forest. Did I mention that it's a redwood forest? That it comes with daytime darkness and extra silence? And did I mention that there's not much for ants and bees and flies and mosquitoes to do at human level, so there aren't any? And that the dominant representative of the animal kingdom is the banana slug? And that when you walk in the forest, on the duff carpet, you are not really walking next to the trees, you are walking through them, because really, the ground itself is just more and more redwood stuff, and the whole forest is like one really big tree?

----------


## faithosaurus

I hate being back at school...

----------


## Buh4Bee

I think many feel this way.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Oh! to be in school again !

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Love Literature

thAt girL iS nOt giRL...shE iS mAkinG mE fOoL... :/ iT meanS shE iS he... :O

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I've been a fool for lesser things.

----------


## Lykren

I think I'm getting high for the first time.

----------


## Oedipus

There is nothing so horrible as a certain kind of people that fill the Internet today; not the illiterate rabble of Youtube comments or 4chan, but the insidious people: the pseudo-intellectuals with their cult of the 'quirky', ironic since of course you can't get less imaginative than these vacuous people: more conformist, that is. The kind of empty vapid who will spend a few minutes feeding someone some platitude about 'beauty being on the inside' and than spend a good half hour laughing at girls who have dared to not fit their demands of attractiveness, or men with less hair than someone else. These people are the mucus of society, the suppurating pimple on the fair face of today. My, how I hate them - do you?

----------


## cafolini

> There is nothing so horrible as a certain kind of people that fill the Internet today; not the illiterate rabble of Youtube comments or 4chan, but the insidious people: the pseudo-intellectuals with their cult of the 'quirky', ironic since of course you can't get less imaginative than these vacuous people: more conformist, that is. The kind of empty vapid who will spend a few minutes feeding someone some platitude about 'beauty being on the inside' and than spend a good half hour laughing at girls who have dared to not fit their demands of attractiveness, or men with less hair than someone else. These people are the mucus of society, the suppurating pimple on the fair face of today. My, how I hate them - do you?


No, I don't hate them. I love them in their stupidity, for what you are saying is true and must be accepted. We work with what's possible. God be with you.

----------


## tailor STATELY

So I'm visiting in the greater Seattle, Washington area (Maple Valley)... When should I go back home ? 

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Calidore

I'm going to a wedding next month with my female best friend as my date, and she's just confirmed that I'm going to have to dance. Pray for me.

----------


## papayahed

Why can't I get off this computer and do some work!

----------


## Snowqueen

Oh, my nieces just arrived, got to go!

----------


## Basil

> I'm going to a wedding next month with my female best friend as my date, and she's just confirmed that I'm going to have to dance. Pray for me.


Let Paul Rudd be your Terpsichore.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcd3Pu8ltwQ

----------


## prendrelemick

I've got a cold, I'm tired, it's monday, I have to work.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I've got a cold, I'm tired, it's monday, I have to work.


Do what everyone else does! Call in sick... Though who you'd call in your case, I don't know.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Going home.

----------


## cafolini

I'm waiting for the dictator of Syria to be overthrown by the rebels, as Gadaffi in Libya.

----------


## Paulclem

I'm wondering what I'm thinking. 

Oh yes - have you noticed the rise in nostalgia groups on Facebook? I've joined one about the nightclub I used to go to - it was an alternative one - and one about living in Wakefield where i'm from. 

Disappointingly, the one concerned with Wakefield has people saying many of the things the local group is saying. Perhaps I should post this as a thread. Hmm. that must be what I'm thinking.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Portland !

----------


## Helga

people are crap ( not all of course, just the ones I need to deal with)

----------


## Pensive

I wish I could be invisible.

----------


## country doctor

BUCKLE UP!

right now, general chatters?


that the the doc's gun hanging on the kitchen wall is like the road sign pointing straight to satan's cage...

ROAR!

----------


## Buh4Bee

Maybe I should have kept that comment to myself.

----------


## faithosaurus

Red wings are beating the sabres 2-0!

----------


## prendrelemick

I'm trying to find a fault with Frederic here.

"When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men in a society, over the course of time they create for themselves a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it." - Frédéric Bastiat



Can this be true ?

----------


## Emil Miller

> I'm trying to find a fault with Frederic here.
> 
> "When plunder becomes a way of life for a group of men in a society, over the course of time they create for themselves a legal system that authorizes it and a moral code that glorifies it." - Frédéric Bastiat
> 
> 
> 
> Can this be true ?



The deterioration in public behaviour had been caused by a naïve belief in the post-war political consensus that, because what had happened in Germany was wrong, the right way to govern a country was to renounce punitive sentencing and rely on the theory of rehabilitation to uphold the rule of law. *The significance of this miscalculation was not lost on either the criminal fraternity or the legal profession, for the obvious consequence of such a policy was that criminality would flourish to the benefit of both.* 

Pro Bono Publico

by Emil Miller

----------


## Calidore

Rooibos chai tea makes fantastic iced tea.

----------


## prendrelemick

> *The significance of this miscalculation was not lost on either the criminal fraternity or the legal profession, for the obvious consequence of such a policy was that criminality would flourish to the benefit of both.*




Criminal Fraternity? Frederic reckons that's Everyman - given the chance. And those in charge have the best chance to plunder the rest .

----------


## qimissung

I'm thinking that everything is good just at the moment.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Criminal Fraternity? Frederic reckons that's Everyman - given the chance. And those in charge have the best chance to plunder the rest .


I don't believe that everyone lives with criminal intent but there are those who increasingly do due to the absence of punitive sentencing: a situation brought about by the lawmakers i.e. government and lawyers, whereby it follows that the more lawbreakers who are brought before the courts, the greater the fees accruing to solicitors and barristers as well as increased salaries to the judiciary who are paid from the public purse. The introduction of legal aid was a goldmine to the legal profession until even that old legal eagle Tony Blair was forced to peg the annual sum at £2 billion pounds and it has been further reduced this year; since when, there has been a great gnashing of teeth and a wailing about justice being restrained. The last thing that lawyers are interested in is justice, because it would effectively reduce their financial well-being.

----------


## Bleeding Pawn

Got tot get a new keyboard.

----------


## prendrelemick

This Downton Abbey, its a spoof right ?

----------


## Emil Miller

> This Downton Abbey, its a spoof right ?


It was ever thus.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Today I bought an issue of Modern Farmer magazine and have read it cover to cover. Year off from school indeed.

----------


## Helga

I really should be studying, but instead I am looking at calendars for next year, I really want a Star Trek one.

----------


## SentimentalSlop

That I should really be doing my homework, but I want to go grocery shopping with my mom. lol.

----------


## Buh4Bee

I'm think that I have 2 more days off and I LIKE it!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

When did litnet die?

----------


## Oedipus

> When did litnet die?


When I joined

----------


## Buh4Bee

Correct!

----------


## mazHur

My glucometer is telling me that my random blood sugar is 280..thinking what to do??

----------


## country doctor

> When did litnet die?


BUCKLE UP!

right now, general chatters?

how much the administration would pay the doc to save the website...the doc can revive the site, general chatters...

ROAR!

----------


## Emil Miller

> BUCKLE UP!
> 
> right now, general chatters?
> 
> how much the administration would pay the doc to save the website...the doc can revive the site, general chatters...
> 
> ROAR!


Well you could start by killing off the 'blogs' ( stupid abbreviation, when 'Weblog' is only two letters longer ) which detract from comments on the REAL forum.

----------


## papayahed

> My glucometer is telling me that my random blood sugar is 280..thinking what to do??




Crap, that's not good.

----------


## Pensive

What am I doing up at 6 AM when I have a class in a few hours!

----------


## Snowqueen

Oh, I'm getting late again!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I can't sleep.

----------


## qimissung

I am very grateful that my son and his friend survived Hurricane Yolanda in the Phillipines.And very sorry that over a thousand people lost their lives in the storm

----------


## prendrelemick

About that Typhoon - just seen a news piece on the BBC where aid workers in Cornwall were packing "shelter boxes" ready for shipping out there. That's great, BUT in the final summing up the reporter said each 2x3 ft box costs 600 pounds delivered!!!. Who's taking all the money? where does it go to?


It almost puts you off contributing.

----------


## hannah_arendt

coffee in front of my nose  :Smile:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

_Quando paramucho mi amore de felice carathon.
Mundo paparazzi mi amore cicce verdi parasol.
Questo abrigado tantamucho que canite carousel._

The hell does that even mean?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Quando paramucho mi amore de felice carathon.
> Mundo paparazzi mi amore cicce verdi parasol.
> Questo abrigado tantamucho que canite carousel.
> 
> The hell does that even mean?


Darn it! Now I am thinking the same thing!

----------


## Wizard272002

_I'm getting a PS4 for Christmas! I'm getting a PS4 for Christmas! Yippy!_

----------


## country doctor

BUCKLE UP!

right now, general chatters?

that right now the doc might be a single drop of rain...

but he'll be back again and again and again...

ROAR!

----------


## Calidore

Severe storms, high winds, and even a very rare high-risk tornado watch for the entire Chicago area. Hope my fellow local LitNetters have their hatches battened down. It looks like one of the major storm lines is heading like an arrow right for my area of the city.

At the very least, the conditions should make the Bears game interesting if it isn't cancelled.

----------


## Calidore

Well, the Soldier Field stands have been cleared, and the first tornado warning has hit SE Cook County. Tornadoes already spawned have been large and long-lasting. The kid and I are ready to hit the basement if necessary, but currently just heavy wind, heavy rain, lightning, and hail at the house.

----------


## Calidore

Looks like the worst is over and the game's about to restart. We have some water in the basement and lots of tree parts on the ground, but nothing unusual. Guess I'll be on cleanup duty tomorrow.

Here's a post-storm rainbow picture taken from the balcony just now.

[/URL]

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Good to see weathered the worst of it.
I saw your original post earlier and checked in now to see how you fared.
You had since issued updates. 
Our local weather high lighted damage in Pekin.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

One of my fish is sick  :Frown:  Poor little lady.

----------


## aliengirl

Back here after a long time. Feeling nostalgic. Lots of good memories are strewn here.  :Smile:

----------


## mazHur

I must hit the sack early tonight so that i can wake up early tomorrow to be in time at the court.

----------


## Buckthorn

I should be going to bed early tonight as I'm up at 5:30 as usual to go to the pool. However I have absolutely no intention of doing so.

----------


## Pensive

sometimes it is hard to distinguish between genuine care and the care a person feels she or he owes you only for caring for her/him or giving them an ego-boost. It is important to separate these two.

----------


## qimissung

I wonder if we're having school tomorrow.

----------


## Satan

We're all gypsies.

----------


## Snowqueen

I have to finish this task today but just can’t seem to get it right.

----------


## hannah_arendt

I want to write more than a page of my B. A

----------


## Gregory Samsa

Where are all the ducks?

----------


## Helga

I wonder how the world sees the ice, well this is one way of looking at it : http://lollajames.com/image/69842153323

----------


## Calidore

The unfair part of being the adult: When I got pneumonia a couple of years ago, I could send the kid away. When he gets pneumonia, as it's starting to look like he has, I have to stay put.

----------


## Helga

My son started crying out 'my eleventh Doctor' when I reminded him this morning that in just a few days Doctor Who Christmas episode will be on and we'll see a new Doctor.

----------


## books4life

:Smilewinkgrin: *I cannot believe Christmas is just around the block. Does not feel like it.*

----------


## claytonk983

Think about how to complete my work..

----------


## country doctor

> BUCKLE UP!
> 
> right now, general chatters?
> 
> how much the administration would pay the doc to save the website...the doc can revive the site, general chatters...
> 
> ROAR!


this.

ROAR!

----------


## farnoosh

ROAR!

General thought of the day: why do extroverts bully introverts to being like them?

----------


## tonywalt

> ROAR!
> 
> General thought of the day: why do extroverts bully introverts to being like them?


Because from an anthropological evolutionary introverts are seen as more passive, and of less benefit to the tribe of primates (and we are an aggressive primate, the human). It is a evolutionary hardwire. On the flip side, extroverts and alpha males and females will be respected by other primates, as they may be able to provide protection in times of crisis.


This is hard to digest. Ugly. but such is life. (it begins in the playground, this behaviour, and it never ends). 

Have a great day!

Tony

----------


## tonywalt

I guess no one is thinking.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Regardless of whether they are introverts or extroverts they taste equally delicious.

I myself am both. There is the introvert part of me that sits at a desk and writes books that nobody reads. And then there is the extrovert part of me that gets on stage and makes a fool out of myself. (I say fool, because comedians get paid.)

I think I was more of an introvert as a child, and especially as a teenager. But it worked out just fine, because I had no problems beating up extroverts after school when I had to.

----------


## tonywalt

Glad to hear you beat up extroverts. Sometimes, you have to. HA

----------


## WolfLarsen

And now I am thinking that the universe is inside the aquarium in the living room of a space alien.

----------


## Sancho

Been thinking about a book I read as part of the monthly book club right here on this website:

A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian, by Marina Lewycka

----------


## Danik 2016

I didn´t read the book, Sancho, but the name appeared also in my German forum today!

----------


## tailor STATELY

> And now I am thinking that the universe is inside the aquarium in the living room of a space alien.


 - Wolf Larsen

"Huge Berlin aquarium bursts, spilling 1500 fish onto road" - Reuters: https://www.reuters.com/world/europe...es-2022-12-16/ 
[quote]


> And now I am thinking that the universe is inside the aquarium in the living room of a space alien.


 - Wolf Larsen

"Huge Berlin aquarium bursts, spilling 1500 fish onto road" - Reuters: https://www.reuters.com/world/europe...es-2022-12-16/ 




> BERLIN, Dec 16 (Reuters) - A huge aquarium in Berlin burst early on Friday, spilling 1 million litres (264,172 gallons) of water, around 1,500 exotic fish and debris onto a major road in the busy Mitte district, emergency services said.
> 
> Around 100 emergency responders rushed to the site, a leisure complex that houses a Radisson hotel and a museum as well as what Sea Life Berlin said was the world's largest freestanding cylindrical aquarium at 14 metres (46ft) in height.


 :Frown: 

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## free

I have started a thread in General Literature about Alexandre Dumas (père), but it seems to be deleted. I think: "why?"

----------


## tailor STATELY

I think it's here, free... http://www.online-literature.com/for...Dumas-(p%E8re)

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------


## free

> I think it's here, free... http://www.online-literature.com/for...Dumas-(p%E8re)
> 
> Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
> tailor


Thank you, tailor. This quote from Dumas's "The Count of Monte Cristo" was the first time I have read this Latin sentence from Roman law- meaning one cannot be judged twice for the same thing. I hope you understand. This is a quote which Edmond Dates (The count of Monte Cristo) answered to one of Dumas's characters.

----------

